# TTC#2 and SO EXCITED! join me



## runnergrl

I keep seeing these threads about TTC #2, but I feel like I am crashing them too late, so I am starting my own! Not sure if we will get it this first time, but we will be trying as soon as I "O" this month, which for me could be anywhere between CD 16-21..:winkwink: My husband will be out of town for work on day 16-17, and he doesnt like to :sex: on weeknights..:haha: he's so beat down and tired from work, lol.. Also we will only be able to BD once or twice each cycle as he has a hernia and each time we do, it is really painful for him. If not this month, we will for sure get after it harder in July. 

My little boy is almost 15 months old and its time to give him and brother or sister.. So excited.. Wish my husband was equally as so!

Lets do this girls!:happydance:


----------



## Aims13h

Hi There! Your little guy is so stinkin cute! Do you use opk's to track your cycle?? This is my first cycle using them and our 4th cycle ttc baby#2. I think I should be ov'ing in a day or two (I just got what I think is a +opk today).

Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!! :dust:


----------



## runnergrl

aww, thank you! yes absolutely will be using OPK's and been temping since CD1 this cycle. if nothing else, it will give me a better idea of when I ovulate for July if we dont catch it this time around.. Good luck catching that egg! keep me posted and :dust: to you as well!


----------



## marieb

We're currently TTC #2 and on cycle 5. Not feeling too optimistic this month. Got a +OPK on Sunday and Monday, followed by two days of negatives but then today I got another +. I have no idea what's going on. Totally kicking myself for not charting this cycle.

Good luck and lots of baby dust


----------



## mummyclo

Oooh can I join? AF has just affixed here but will be trying again next month.
I'm more excited for TTC #2 for some reason :)


----------



## HollySSmith

I'll join! FF is saying I 'O'd a day earlier than I thought (I think it's wrong but meh):wacko:. 
I'm 2-3dpo right now, so let's get this 2ww over with!


----------



## runnergrl

Yay! Welcome ladies! Holly I think you are the furthest ahead, so start us off with our first :bfp:!!

Good luck girls! Are we all using OPK's? Anyone else using the smiley face ones?


----------



## mommyB

Yay, just wanted to say good luck girly! :happydance: I hope this is your month!


----------



## MamaMac123

Can I join the party? Hubby and I are working on TTC #1 so if you guys want to keep this for #2's I understand, but seems like a lot of people are much further along in e process and we're just starting out so though it would be fun the chat with someone else just starting to try :)


----------



## runnergrl

Mamamac-of course you can join us! How exciting to be trying for your first!! I will be so excited to follow your progress! Best of luck to you! And welcome! What CD are you on and what are you doing to improve your chances?


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> Mamamac-of course you can join us! How exciting to be trying for your first!! I will be so excited to follow your progress! Best of luck to you! And welcome! What CD are you on and what are you doing to improve your chances?

Hi Runnergrl and thanks for the welcome! I'm on my first cycle of trying and on CD 17 today with no ovulation so far :growlmad:

I've started charting (as you can see in my signature) doing my temp each morning and checking my CM. my temp dropped noticeably on Monday and I was so excited because I see that happening just before ovulation on a lot of charts so I thought I was right on track but then never got the temp rise :nope: 2 days ago I started testing with OPKs and both days have been negative. I was on Nuvaring for a year and a half so I know that could be causing the lack of ovulation and may take a month or two...so hard to wait! I'm still holding out hope that I'll still ovulate late this month. 

When I was younger (like 8 or 9 years ago) my period stopped for about 6 months. Doc gave me a pill that restarted it up and while it never went too long my periods were irregular and would sometimes skip a month so I'm worried my body may not be functioning great for conception. I'm overweight so I know that doesn't help. Right now I'm working on exercising more and eating more healthy to try and drop some lbs before next cycle. I know from past experience that dropping just a bit of weight can really help my cycles so hopefully if it's more than just the bc issue, losing some weight will help. 

So if it's okay to ask, how come your hubby isnt as excited to start trying? That must be really hard. I've wanted to start trying for about 6 months but my hubby wasn't ready. It made me very frustrated and I worried he'd never really get on board with it. He was married previously and has 3 girls so I worried he wouldn't want more even though he new going into it that I wanted my own children. This last month though he's done a total 180 and is so excited forums to get pregnant. It's making all the difference! Unknown to me he was even reading my chart every morning after I left for work! Now I'm sharing all this cycle stuff with him I never thought he'd ever want to know haha. Anyway, it's been better than I ever hoped with him. Now we just need the :bfp:!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Mamamac- thanks for sharing. and good for you for temping so early on, that will really help with TTC...or so I found when we were trying for Brady. We tried for 9 months (no comdoms or BC) but the first month I did temping/charting with OPK's, we got pregnant. I dont necissarily expect it to happen this time, but starting out using these tools, I feel will give me a head start for sure. I hope to be pregnant within a few months at least.. I want my kids to be close in age.. 2 years has always been our plan. 

My husband has been hesitant because of our financial situation. with his unstable income (commision based) and me working as a nanny, things can get a little crazy. I am doing all that I can to save as much money as possible so I can stay home with BOTH kids when our second is born. I wouldnt mind keeping a few other kids at our house as a sorce of income after the new baby is born. no more than 2 in addition to my 2 so I can be fair and give equal attention to all babies:) Who knows. Im getting way ahead of myself!


----------



## Juke

I'd love to join as well. I'm TTC for #2 as well. My son is now 6 and a half. I divorced from his father. Now I'm getting married Thursday and I get to finally try for #2. It's exciting. Lots of baby dust to everyone! Can't wait for the first BFP.


----------



## runnergrl

Juke- Welcome! congrats on your new marriage and getting to TTC for #2! Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Juke

Thank you, runnergrl! I just noticed you have a son named Brady. Mine is named Brody. :D

MamaMac123- That's great your husband is so on board! I don't think I could get mine to be as interested as reading a chart. It does make all the difference to have that support.


----------



## MamaMac123

Runnergirl, you're a nanny!? So am I! :winkwink: That's so cool! How many kids do you watch? Do you watch them in your home or do they come to your house? And do you get to watch your son also (I'd hope!). I nanny for a fabulous family. 2 little girls, 4 and 1 1/2. So cute and so fun! My hope is that they'll want to keep me on and let me bring the baby to work when the time comes. They don't know we're trying of course....just hoping they'll be supportive. The mom offered it up as an option for down the road when I started so hopefully they still feel that way! Totally hear you on the financial stuff. That was a big one for my husband as well. 

Juke, congrats on the wedding coming up!!! :hugs: :happydance: That is so exciting! What fun news! And welcome to the thread! Baby dust to you! 

Quick question for everyone....not that it matters just yet, but I saw the notice that we can't post :bfp: in here....does that mean as a new thread or even within threads like this one? When the time comes don't want to get in trouble lol


----------



## marieb

As far as I know, you shouldn't start a new thread announcing your BFP. I don't think there's anything wrong with sharing the good news in here :)


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> As far as I know, you shouldn't start a new thread announcing your BFP. I don't think there's anything wrong with sharing the good news in here :)

Thanks Marieb, good to know! I'm sure after getting to know each other in the thread we'll want to hear and share that good news when it arrives! :happydance:


----------



## marieb

Absolutely! I love hearing about others BFPs. It gives me hope that I'll get mine soon


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

Hi ladies! Is it too late to join??
We are also ttc #2! My DD is 9 months :) always wanted my kids very close in age! Unfortunately, I was diagnosed with PCOS 2 months ago- we've been actively trying for a 1 cycle now. I don't temp or chart either- maybe I should really look into that! lol
I've also got some OPK tests & softcups coming in the mail- I'm really hoping they will work. I've heard rumors that with PCOS you could test positive all the time? Anywhoo lots and lots of baby dust to you all! 

:dust:


----------



## runnergrl

Of course you can! Welcome! How awesome you want your kiddos close in age! That will be so neat for them growing up. We want ours two years apart. 

And yes-you can post your BFP in this thread, no worries:)


----------



## MamaMac123

TTC.our2nd. said:


> Hi ladies! Is it too late to join??
> We are also ttc #2! My DD is 9 months :) always wanted my kids very close in age! Unfortunately, I was diagnosed with PCOS 2 months ago- we've been actively trying for a 1 cycle now. I don't temp or chart either- maybe I should really look into that! lol
> I've also got some OPK tests & softcups coming in the mail- I'm really hoping they will work. I've heard rumors that with PCOS you could test positive all the time? Anywhoo lots and lots of baby dust to you all!
> 
> :dust:

Your little Princess is so cute! Sorry to hear about your PCOS diagnosis :nope: that must be tough, you sound very positive about it all though which is awesome! :thumbup: Welcome to the thread and hopefully we'll all get those :bfp: soon!!


----------



## gavinsmom

Morning ladiess,I have a question...but first will start with a little info about myself to help you better understand where I'm coming from...... My fiancé (not father of ny 1st)have been ttc my 2nd since Jan.of this year... In Feb we had a positive hpt but then AF 6days later Dr said it was a chemical pregnancy because I had just come off implannon...well a continued trying my monthly cycles are 24day on the dot have been the last couple months.. We had tons of unprotected sex about 3dsys before my period on April 30th which lasted 5days..we also continued ttc after that...now I am 3days late for my period..I have cramps and took a htp n got a negative..can I still be preg or is my cycle just changing..?


----------



## MamaMac123

gavinsmom said:


> Morning ladiess,I have a question...but first will start with a little info about myself to help you better understand where I'm coming from...... My fiancé (not father of ny 1st)have been ttc my 2nd since Jan.of this year... In Feb we had a positive hpt but then AF 6days later Dr said it was a chemical pregnancy because I had just come off implannon...well a continued trying my monthly cycles are 24day on the dot have been the last couple months.. We had tons of unprotected sex about 3dsys before my period on April 30th which lasted 5days..we also continued ttc after that...now I am 3days late for my period..I have cramps and took a htp n got a negative..can I still be preg or is my cycle just changing..?

I would think its possible. Did you just take the one test? I've heard of a lot of people who get a negative first then find out they're actually pregnant. Maybe test again?


----------



## MamaMac123

Ok ladies, got a question for any seasoned charters...this is my first cycle charting and I'm wondering if I started on cycle day 1 correctly. I just read that cycle day 1 is the first day of full menstral flow. My first 2 days were mostly spotting. Am I supposed to wait until period is full on to start the cycle count? (which in this case would have been what I'm calling day 3...so would now be day 16 rather than day 18) help! 

Also just an excuse for a little :happydance: just did a cm check and it's starting to stretch more...hoping I'm getting Ewcm finally and that it may indicate I'll o in a couple days....fingers crossed!


----------



## runnergrl

I could be wrong, but I have always counted CD1 as the first day blood shows up at all. be it spotting or heavy flow. Good Luck!!!! Im waiting to O too! will start using my OPK's on Monday:) hopefully I dont miss it!

oh and how do you post that small version of your chart in your signature?


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> oh and how do you post that small version of your chart in your signature?

On your ff home page there's a bottom above your chart that says share and if you click that it'll give you all the. Odes and stuff and you can set what info you want to share etc.


----------



## MamaMac123

So this morning I took my temp and it had gone up again. I started to worry a bit because DH and I haven't BD'd for a couple days. Every OPK I've taken says negative. However I didn't take one yesterday. This morning the OPK again said negative but my cm is looking ever more ew, it's still a bit cloudy in color and thicker than I think it's supposed to be but it's starting to stretch a lot further. I think ovulation could be on its way in the next couple days but I'm worried that the OPK is still negative and that my temp is already rising.


----------



## runnergrl

Im in a similar situation myself! so worried now! 
So Fertility Friend is saying I O'ed two days ago on CD12! What the heck?! I had two high temps in a row, today and yesterday. Are there other factors that can cause your temp to go up? I did have several beers last night out with my husband for his birthday :blush:--would that have anything to do with it?? I hope it does! We had :sex: on CD10, but theres no way thats enough! And I got up straight away, didnt let it stay in me at all. :cry:
SHould I keep using my OPK's just in case FF was wrong?? If it is right, I am so confused about my cycle! I can O anywhere between CD 12 and 21? nooooooo!


----------



## marieb

mamamac- If you have a really short LH surge and are only testing with OPKs once a day, you could miss your surge entirely and never see a positive test! I think most places and doctors reccomend trying to BD every 2-3 days to maximize your chances of catching the egg. 

runnergrl- Alcohol can definitely artifically raise your temperature. I'd keep taking OPKs and BDing over the next few days just to see what happens.


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> Im in a similar situation myself! so worried now!
> So Fertility Friend is saying I O'ed two days ago on CD12! What the heck?! I had two high temps in a row, today and yesterday. Are there other factors that can cause your temp to go up? I did have several beers last night out with my husband for his birthday :blush:--would that have anything to do with it?? I hope it does! We had :sex: on CD10, but theres no way thats enough! And I got up straight away, didnt let it stay in me at all. :cry:
> SHould I keep using my OPK's just in case FF was wrong?? If it is right, I am so confused about my cycle! I can O anywhere between CD 12 and 21? nooooooo!

Have you had a positive OPK? I thought it had to be 3 consecutive high temps to be considered o? Maybe your temp will go back down tomorrow and your o is still to come


----------



## MamaMac123

My temp surge isn't super high and no higher than its gone before so hopefully my o's still on its way. 

Runnergrl, your huge temp surge looks like it shows o but I bet you and Marieb could be right and it could be the alcohol that effected your temp so drastically.


----------



## sla545

Hi Ladies-

I want to join! We are finally on Cycle #1 after waiting ten months for AF to come back after being on Depo for about 5 years. We are TTC with # 2. We son is 7.5. I started temping, testing CM, etc. and am hoping that it wont take long, but you never know. I am currently on CD10 and no signs of ovulation yet. Just in case though we are BD every other day. My husband is more than happy to comply with that requirement :). Im excited to have other people who are similar path! Baby dust to you all!

P.S. Once I figure out how, I will add my chart and a ticker to my sig!


----------



## runnergrl

wecome sla545! Wow, thats quite an age gap between your kids. everything willfeel so new again, how exciting! waiting 10 months for AF to return, wow, that must have been a test of your patience! YOu are on top of it with charting and everything else, good for you! pull up a chair, get comfy. This will be a fun journey for us all!


----------



## HollySSmith

HI! 
Well FF is saying I `O`d a day earlier than what I think I did. I always ovulate on day 15 like clock-work but because of a small increase in temp its registering that I ovulated tuesday instead of wednesday. 
Interestingly, my cycle this month is similar to the one for when I conceived ds. I have a small temperature dip at 5dpo, and today I showed the same temp dip...maybe its implantation? I'm trying not to get my hopes up lol.

I'm very proud of myself, I finally figured out how to get my ff chart in my signature wohoo!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Nice Holly! Looks good! did you use OPK's? WHat days did you DTD on? Good Luck!!!


----------



## HollySSmith

Well we DTD sat thru Monday. Hoping that will be enough. No I haven't used opk's before. My cycle has been so regular that I *normally* don't have any problems pin-pointing when I ovulate. 
If I do end up having problems I will try them out. When do you normally ovulate? Mine is almost always day 15 (unless ff messes it up lol).


----------



## runnergrl

I have no idea when i 'normally' ovulate. my cycles arent the same every month, so I absolutely have to chart and use OPK's to help our chances of concieving.. The only thing I have to base anything on is when I concieved Brady, and that month, I ovulated on CD 20.. (but they still based my due date on my last missed period which was stupid because i knew EXACTLY when we concieved..)
Hopefully I will get my pos OPK tomorrow or not till Thursday because my husband will be out of town Tuesday and wednesday! terrible timing! tomorrow will be CD16 and I have had some slight cramping tonight, but so far no EWCM.. We are going to DTD tonight and tomorrow night in case I ovulate while he is away, then again on Thursday when he gets home.. please keep your fingers crossed and pray for us to get it! No way could I do this month after month.


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> I have no idea when i 'normally' ovulate. my cycles arent the same every month, so I absolutely have to chart and use OPK's to help our chances of concieving.. The only thing I have to base anything on is when I concieved Brady, and that month, I ovulated on CD 20.. (but they still based my due date on my last missed period which was stupid because i knew EXACTLY when we concieved..)
> Hopefully I will get my pos OPK tomorrow or not till Thursday because my husband will be out of town Tuesday and wednesday! terrible timing! tomorrow will be CD16 and I have had some slight cramping tonight, but so far no EWCM.. We are going to DTD tonight and tomorrow night in case I ovulate while he is away, then again on Thursday when he gets home.. please keep your fingers crossed and pray for us to get it! No way could I do this month after month.

Well it sounds like you are doing all the right things. I had cramps twice this week so I have no idea if they were related. I mainly go by temperature and cm (I only check CP 1-2 times when I am fertile) but I often find these signs don't always line up for me. The downside is I can only say for certain when I ovulated when I look at the chart (though I may not agree with ff interpretation). So I bet the opk's are going to really help narrow things down. How often do you use them? (sorry don't know anything about them!) I really hope things work out because you definitely seem like you'll be DTD enough. Fingers crossed and prayers sent!


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

MamaMac123 said:


> TTC.our2nd. said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Is it too late to join??
> We are also ttc #2! My DD is 9 months :) always wanted my kids very close in age! Unfortunately, I was diagnosed with PCOS 2 months ago- we've been actively trying for a 1 cycle now. I don't temp or chart either- maybe I should really look into that! lol
> I've also got some OPK tests & softcups coming in the mail- I'm really hoping they will work. I've heard rumors that with PCOS you could test positive all the time? Anywhoo lots and lots of baby dust to you all!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Your little Princess is so cute! Sorry to hear about your PCOS diagnosis :nope: that must be tough, you sound very positive about it all though which is awesome! :thumbup: Welcome to the thread and hopefully we'll all get those :bfp: soon!!Click to expand...

Thank you :) It's been a little rough, but all you can do is keep trying. The only frustrating part is I have NO clue where I am in my cycle, when I should even test, etc etc. So if you have some crazy posts of my tests where I think I see a "line" bear with me lol 
FX'd for us all!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome to Holly and sla545 :) baby dust to you both! Took another OPK tonight, negative again errrrrrr 

My cm is still looking on the ew-ish side but no luck. Still hoping.....


----------



## sla545

Fx'd for you MamaMac123!!

Well I went and bought some OPK's to use while I wait for my internet order to get here. Since I expect to ovulate in the next week or so(assuming I am going to have a normal AF cycle this go around), I figured I would start using them now twice a day, so 
I can get used to what a negative line looks like and hopefully be able to tell when I am starting to get a LH Surge. 

Maybe TMI, but I was finally able to chart my first CP today! So excited to find it and know what I was feeling for. Hopefully that will just be one more tool to help me along our way!


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> Fx'd for you MamaMac123!!
> 
> Well I went and bought some OPK's to use while I wait for my internet order to get here. Since I expect to ovulate in the next week or so(assuming I am going to have a normal AF cycle this go around), I figured I would start using them now twice a day, so
> I can get used to what a negative line looks like and hopefully be able to tell when I am starting to get a LH Surge.
> 
> Maybe TMI, but I was finally able to chart my first CP today! So excited to find it and know what I was feeling for. Hopefully that will just be one more tool to help me along our way!

That's cool about your CP! I've just started to try figuring that out. Tricky stuff! Such strange things we learn about about our bodies when TTC! Haha


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> That's cool about your CP! I've just started to try figuring that out. Tricky stuff! Such strange things we learn about about our bodies when TTC! Haha

I know! I like to think I am pretty well educated and intelligent, but honestly, I had no idea about charting until we couldn't get pregnant. With my first, we were ntnp and it happened FAST! Although, I was 20 and we were crazy in love and still in the first couple years of our relationship and BD all the time!! Im sure that helped a lot.


----------



## Emmy1987

Hi can I join??

This is our first month TTC #2, so excited but completely forgotten all about TTC lingo and what to look out for :dohh:

Don't think we bd in time this month but my cycles are all over the place so who knows??

I'm not charting or anything, I'm far too lazy and unorganised to keep it up :blush:

Had a lot of cm two days after DTD last week, hoping we caught in time lol!!


----------



## HollySSmith

MamaMac123 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> Fx'd for you MamaMac123!!
> 
> Well I went and bought some OPK's to use while I wait for my internet order to get here. Since I expect to ovulate in the next week or so(assuming I am going to have a normal AF cycle this go around), I figured I would start using them now twice a day, so
> I can get used to what a negative line looks like and hopefully be able to tell when I am starting to get a LH Surge.
> 
> Maybe TMI, but I was finally able to chart my first CP today! So excited to find it and know what I was feeling for. Hopefully that will just be one more tool to help me along our way!
> 
> That's cool about your CP! I've just started to try figuring that out. Tricky stuff! Such strange things we learn about about our bodies when TTC! HahaClick to expand...

I hope you ladies O soon! I want more people with me in the 2ww!


----------



## HollySSmith

Hi ladies! So I showed DH my chart comparison from this time and when I conceived ds...its crazy so I figured I would share. FYI the week before O on the older chart I had h1n1 so my temps were totally messed from my fever.
Is it just me or is this freaky?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







revGxnSnX.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kimberleyrobx

we are currently trying for baby number two! :)


----------



## runnergrl

Welcome new ladies!! Baby :dust: all around!! Mamammac- I feel your frustration! I am ready to O too!
Holly-wow! That is totally freaky! But in an awesome way! Looks so promising!! Can't wait to see that :bfp:!!!

In my news, my temp dropped this morning *whew* so it looks like I for sure didn't ovulate on CD12 after all! Stupid alcohol! I need to disregard my temps on the 26th and 27th. Still negative OPK this morning. I will take another at some point today. I really need to O tomorrow or not till late Thursday because my husband will be out of town Tuesday and Wednesday! Terrible timing!!! We most definitely will BD tonight and I will sleep with my legs in the air :haha: Come on out little eggy!!


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> Welcome new ladies!! Baby :dust: all around!! Mamammac- I feel your frustration! I am ready to O too!
> Holly-wow! That is totally freaky! But in an awesome way! Looks so promising!! Can't wait to see that :bfp:!!!
> 
> In my news, my temp dropped this morning *whew* so it looks like I for sure didn't ovulate on CD12 after all! Stupid alcohol! I need to disregard my temps on the 26th and 27th. Still negative OPK this morning. I will take another at some point today. I really need to O tomorrow or not till late Thursday because my husband will be out of town Tuesday and Wednesday! Terrible timing!!! We most definitely will BD tonight and I will sleep with my legs in the air :haha: Come on out little eggy!!

That's good that you haven't O'd yet. Hopefully the timing works out. But really even if you O while DH is gone, it should be ok as long as you DTD tonight (sperm can survive 2-3 days). Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome to all the new ladies on the thread! So fun to have more friends to share the journey with :happydance: Baby dust all around! 

Runnergrl...good to know you didn't miss your o! Hopefully you'll get a positive OPK later today...have fun :sex: tonight hehe and here's fingers crossed that hubby's trip doesn't mess up the timing!

Holly...that is so neat about your charts! Such a good sign! You just might be our first :bfp: How exciting! :happydance:

Still looking like EWCM today but had yet another negative OPK....errrr getting so frustrated with my body! Had some friends over last night who are 6 months pregnant with their first....so excited for them but also tough to be waiting for it ourselves. We have a lot of "couple" friends and of them 3 have new babies and this other has one on the way...just hope we get to join them soon.

Something fun, the friend was asking me when we think we're going to have a baby and I got to tell her that we've started trying....well my step daughter (she's 17) was in the other room and overheard us. She came barging out of her room with a huge grin on her face and asked "Did you just say you guys are trying!?!?" We hadn't told her out right but we haven't really trying to conceal it...(prenatal pills on the nightstand next to my BBT chart, OPK's in the bathroom trash, etc) so I had figured she'd have noticed by now...but seeing her excitement was so fun! :) Her mom just had a baby a few months ago so I've been sort of concerned that the excitement of a new baby in the family would be over...old news. But it seems it just makes them even more excited. My youngest step daughter (6) keeps saying she wants a baby at both houses haha and my 12 year old step daughter just quietly asks if we can have a baby yet. :) Its so fun to have them all so excited about it!


----------



## runnergrl

That is so neat! You know we are going to end up O-ing on the same day!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

that is such a cute story mammamac123! my partner and i are TTC baby number two, although we havent told anyone! keeping it to ourselves! once we are pregnant we're going to keep it a surprise for as long as we can, at least until someone guesses im pregnant lol! got my implant taken out last week and it was a messy job, had to wear cardigans all day so no one could see my dressings and ask questions, and we've had this heatwave for the last two weeks! cant wait until we are pg, its going to be so fun and exciting! x


----------



## runnergrl

Where have you all gone? No recent updates?


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm here :) still no go on OPK...blah

Runnergrl, that would be funny if we o'd on the same day :) I'm just hoping to o at all! 

Kimberley, thats cool to keep it quiet...we have this huge circle of friends that all have babies and pregnancies and they can all see it when I hold their little ones...I get so many baby fever jokes! So of course everyone asks when we're gonna have one and I can't lie haha so oh well...no real secret here! Just hope it doesn't take us too long. Hope we all get :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

No fun updates here either...still waiting on my opk's in the mail
Oh, and today marks off cycle day 45 :wacko: :nope:

:dust:


----------



## mummyclo

Yey AF has finally stopped do every other day :dtd: can commence until O!
Woohoo :dust:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

MamaMac123 said:


> I'm here :) still no go on OPK...blah
> 
> Runnergrl, that would be funny if we o'd on the same day :) I'm just hoping to o at all!
> 
> Kimberley, thats cool to keep it quiet...we have this huge circle of friends that all have babies and pregnancies and they can all see it when I hold their little ones...I get so many baby fever jokes! So of course everyone asks when we're gonna have one and I can't lie haha so oh well...no real secret here! Just hope it doesn't take us too long. Hope we all get :bfp: soon!!!

oh i know how you feel its like we've all been drinking baby water over here, EVERYONE is pregnant and i'm just jealous that im not joining in yet lol! one by one we're all falling pregnant, here's hoping its me next! x


----------



## Emmy1987

Ah I keep getting ewcm, no idea where I am this month, maybe we should dtd tonight just in case :shrug: 

My boobs feel huge right now, but they did before AF showed up last month so not getting hopes up :(

:dust:


----------



## HollySSmith

Hi, sorry was out at a family BBQ last night!
My temps are still up, so that's good. But other than that (and tender breasts) there is nothing going on with me other than twiddling my thumbs while I wait :wacko: .
I reminded DH that would could test on the weekend and he was all freaked out! He kept saying he thought we were taking it easy and not testing :shrug: . Ummm, yeah we would need to test at some point lol. Men are funny little creatures. He was fine in the end but his expression when I reminded him was priceless lol.

I'm hoping to hear about you ladies Oing over the next few days!


----------



## runnergrl

There you all are! :). I'm on CD 17 now, all neg OPK's yesterday, temp still down, so no O just yet. My husban is pretty sick :( I am actually hoping I don't get my positive today. I don't know that he would even be up for DTD. He will probably even cancel his out of town trip (which is good for us baby-making wise) but not if he's sick! He probably wouldn't be able to perform! So hopefully I'll get my green light (smiley face) tomorrow!


----------



## HollySSmith

That sucks that DH is sick! Mind you, both DH and I had swine flu the week we conceived Dom. So if there's a will there's a way! Hopefully DH is well enough to :sex: tomorrow!


----------



## MamaMac123

mummyclo said:


> Yey AF has finally stopped do every other day :dtd: can commence until O!
> Woohoo :dust:

Yay! Good news!!! Have fun :haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> Hi, sorry was out at a family BBQ last night!
> My temps are still up, so that's good. But other than that (and tender breasts) there is nothing going on with me other than twiddling my thumbs while I wait :wacko: .
> I reminded DH that would could test on the weekend and he was all freaked out! He kept saying he thought we were taking it easy and not testing :shrug: . Ummm, yeah we would need to test at some point lol. Men are funny little creatures. He was fine in the end but his expression when I reminded him was priceless lol.
> 
> I'm hoping to hear about you ladies Oing over the next few days!

Lol oh gosh...like you're not gonna test:wacko: men are dumb :haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> There you all are! :). I'm on CD 17 now, all neg OPK's yesterday, temp still down, so no O just yet. My husban is pretty sick :( I am actually hoping I don't get my positive today. I don't know that he would even be up for DTD. He will probably even cancel his out of town trip (which is good for us baby-making wise) but not if he's sick! He probably wouldn't be able to perform! So hopefully I'll get my green light (smiley face) tomorrow!

No fun about DH being sick :nope: hope he feels better quick!


----------



## MamaMac123

So how are all the ladies doing today? :) So today what has been looking like Ewcm seems to be gone for the moment, so annoying! 

This morning at 6 am when I took my temp, it showed up and I exclaimed "oh my gosh baby!" I was sure my temp had jumped 2 full degrees! I must have ovulated after all...and then "oh no! We didn't :sex: yesterday, we missed it! All the while hubby is still so asleep all I get from him is some "huh"s and grunts. All this happens in about 20 seconds until I wake up enough to realize I was totally wrong. For whatever dumb reason I was latched onto the #7 in my temperature thinking its usually the first number...um, no dear self....that would be very unhealthy! Lol so the 9 at the front had totally excited me....man was I out of it this morning! In short, my brain was thinking I'd gone from 97.something to 99.something when in fact I was still 97.something. Makes no sense...I was still half asleep hahaha so then I realized my brain (and math) sucks and that my temp actually dipped down a bit....still no o. Oh well, at least we haven't missed it...nothing to miss apparently. Ugh! 

So I'm wondering, are any of you reading ttc or pregnancy books at all yet? Anyone listen to podcasts? When hubby finally gave me the go ahead to start trying I was so excited I ran off to the library and raided the pregnancy section. Anyone have any good recommendations? Last week I read The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant. It was pretty funny, just a nice light and easy read compared to the monster books like What To Expect that lookalike encyclopedias (haven't gotten into that one much yet!). Today I've started reading Jenny McCarthy's book Belly Laughs. Again another light easy funny read. Already halfway through it. Another I'm currently reading is called Your Best Birth by Ricki Lake and Abby Epstein. It's really good. They made a documentary called The Business of Being Born which totally opened my eyes about childbirth and what all our options are. Very good watch and read. I've also been listening to this podcast called Pregtastic I got off iTunes. It's been a lot of fun to listen to. Anyway, as I've gone complete pregnancy obsessed I wondered if anyone else has joined me there haha I know we're all TTC obsessed of course lol


----------



## HollySSmith

MamaMac123 said:


> So how are all the ladies doing today? :) So today what has been looking like Ewcm seems to be gone for the moment, so annoying!
> 
> This morning at 6 am when I took my temp, it showed up and I exclaimed "oh my gosh baby!" I was sure my temp had jumped 2 full degrees! I must have ovulated after all...and then "oh no! We didn't :sex: yesterday, we missed it! All the while hubby is still so asleep all I get from him is some "huh"s and grunts. All this happens in about 20 seconds until I wake up enough to realize I was totally wrong. For whatever dumb reason I was latched onto the #7 in my temperature thinking its usually the first number...um, no dear self....that would be very unhealthy! Lol so the 9 at the front had totally excited me....man was I out of it this morning! In short, my brain was thinking I'd gone from 97.something to 99.something when in fact I was still 97.something. Makes no sense...I was still half asleep hahaha so then I realized my brain (and math) sucks and that my temp actually dipped down a bit....still no o. Oh well, at least we haven't missed it...nothing to miss apparently. Ugh!
> 
> So I'm wondering, are any of you reading ttc or pregnancy books at all yet? Anyone listen to podcasts? When hubby finally gave me the go ahead to start trying I was so excited I ran off to the library and raided the pregnancy section. Anyone have any good recommendations? Last week I read The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant. It was pretty funny, just a nice light and easy read compared to the monster books like What To Expect that lookalike encyclopedias (haven't gotten into that one much yet!). Today I've started reading Jenny McCarthy's book Belly Laughs. Again another light easy funny read. Already halfway through it. Another I'm currently reading is called Your Best Birth by Ricki Lake and Abby Epstein. It's really good. They made a documentary called The Business of Being Born which totally opened my eyes about childbirth and what all our options are. Very good watch and read. I've also been listening to this podcast called Pregtastic I got off iTunes. It's been a lot of fun to listen to. Anyway, as I've gone complete pregnancy obsessed I wondered if anyone else has joined me there haha I know we're all TTC obsessed of course lol

Well luckily you didn't miss your O! I've had moments like that in the mornings...look at my temp and see something that isn't there lol. 
I have Your Best Birth by ricki lake and Ina May's Guide to Child Birth. Both were very helpful and I would recommend. For TTC, I have Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni weschler. This book is a.w.e.s.o.m.e. I honestly recommend it to anyone who is TTC. Explains A LOT lol. I'm not big into the podcasts, unfortunately. I mostly do research online, or chat with friends (in particular if it's about product reviews etc). 
Your TTC #1 right?


----------



## HollySSmith

Code:




HollySSmith said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> So how are all the ladies doing today? :) So today what has been looking like Ewcm seems to be gone for the moment, so annoying!
> 
> This morning at 6 am when I took my temp, it showed up and I exclaimed "oh my gosh baby!" I was sure my temp had jumped 2 full degrees! I must have ovulated after all...and then "oh no! We didn't :sex: yesterday, we missed it! All the while hubby is still so asleep all I get from him is some "huh"s and grunts. All this happens in about 20 seconds until I wake up enough to realize I was totally wrong. For whatever dumb reason I was latched onto the #7 in my temperature thinking its usually the first number...um, no dear self....that would be very unhealthy! Lol so the 9 at the front had totally excited me....man was I out of it this morning! In short, my brain was thinking I'd gone from 97.something to 99.something when in fact I was still 97.something. Makes no sense...I was still half asleep hahaha so then I realized my brain (and math) sucks and that my temp actually dipped down a bit....still no o. Oh well, at least we haven't missed it...nothing to miss apparently. Ugh!
> 
> So I'm wondering, are any of you reading ttc or pregnancy books at all yet? Anyone listen to podcasts? When hubby finally gave me the go ahead to start trying I was so excited I ran off to the library and raided the pregnancy section. Anyone have any good recommendations? Last week I read The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant. It was pretty funny, just a nice light and easy read compared to the monster books like What To Expect that lookalike encyclopedias (haven't gotten into that one much yet!). Today I've started reading Jenny McCarthy's book Belly Laughs. Again another light easy funny read. Already halfway through it. Another I'm currently reading is called Your Best Birth by Ricki Lake and Abby Epstein. It's really good. They made a documentary called The Business of Being Born which totally opened my eyes about childbirth and what all our options are. Very good watch and read. I've also been listening to this podcast called Pregtastic I got off iTunes. It's been a lot of fun to listen to. Anyway, as I've gone complete pregnancy obsessed I wondered if anyone else has joined me there haha I know we're all TTC obsessed of course lol
> 
> Well luckily you didn't miss your O! I've had moments like that in the mornings...look at my temp and see something that isn't there lol.
> I have Your Best Birth by ricki lake and Ina May's Guide to Child Birth. Both were very helpful and I would recommend. For TTC, I have Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni weschler. This book is a.w.e.s.o.m.e. I honestly recommend it to anyone who is TTC. Explains A LOT lol. I'm not big into the podcasts, unfortunately. I mostly do research online, or chat with friends (in particular if it's about product reviews etc).
> Your TTC #1 right?Click to expand...

Yes just saw you are TTC #1 in your signature. If you have ANY questions I would be happy to answer. With my first I went with a midwife, but had a hospital birth.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

.


----------



## runnergrl

sooo, i just got my smiley face! OF COURSE! he is going to have to suck it up, lol! Ill post a pic becuase that smiley is just so darn cute!

DH, you better get to feeling better fast, LOL!
 



Attached Files:







gotime.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kimberleyrobx

good luck runnergrl! :dust:


----------



## runnergrl

thanks! I just texted the pic to my hubby with the caption, "its brother making time" (he wants another boy) and his response was, "BABE Im doing an enrollment!!" Lol, men!..

what I wanted to say was, "come home now and take your pants off" :haha:!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

haha sounds about right!i actually have an excuse to force my partner into sex now! i'll be in bed and i'll text him and tell him to come up and he goes 'no i cant be bothered' or 'im too sore and tired' blah blah blah! so i text him back going 'so much for baby making!!!' and he comes up lol, wrapped round my pinkie finger! so happy for you, hope you get a BFP in two weeks time! x


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> thanks! I just texted the pic to my hubby with the caption, "its brother making time" (he wants another boy) and his response was, "BABE Im doing an enrollment!!" Lol, men!..
> 
> what I wanted to say was, "come home now and take your pants off" :haha:!

Omg you're too funny! Woohoo for 'O'! :happydance:


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> sooo, i just got my smiley face! OF COURSE! he is going to have to suck it up, lol! Ill post a pic becuase that smiley is just so darn cute!
> 
> DH, you better get to feeling better fast, LOL!

Yay!!!!! :happydance: for you! (and jealous! Haha) Your poor DH haha good luck to him and Godspeed little swimmers! Next up for you the big TWW!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MamaMac123

kimberleyrobx said:


> haha sounds about right!i actually have an excuse to force my partner into sex now! i'll be in bed and i'll text him and tell him to come up and he goes 'no i cant be bothered' or 'im too sore and tired' blah blah blah! so i text him back going 'so much for baby making!!!' and he comes up lol, wrapped round my pinkie finger! so happy for you, hope you get a BFP in two weeks time! x

Haha that's funny, same with my hubby. He told me last night that after I'm pregnant we're not having sex for months to give him time to recover lol Yeah right :haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

Holly, that's so cool you used a midwife...I never thought I would consider it, I thought I'd be the "epidural now!" type :haha: But my best friend had her first in the hospital and had an awful experience so her second time around she did her homework and ended up having a home birth with a midwife and loved it! So much so that she became a doula. Her experiences made me start researching and asking a lot of questions and the more I learn the more confident and convinced I am that midwives and home births just plain make sense if you have a healthy normal pregnancy. I'm grateful medicines there for when it's needed but I will not be one of those women who get force interventioned right into an operating room for unnecessary c section. So insane! How did you like the midwife experience. How did you feel about it In a hospital? Did you go natural? :) I love hearing how people's births went....anyone else want to share theirs too? I know most of you are TTC #2 :)

So my big news is that I did another cm check about an hour ago and the Ewcm is back and getting stretchier! (TMI? Lol well hey, if we can't share that stuff here where can we right? :haha: ) so I'm going to OPK here in just a bit....


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> thanks! I just texted the pic to my hubby with the caption, "its brother making time" (he wants another boy) and his response was, "BABE Im doing an enrollment!!" Lol, men!..
> 
> what I wanted to say was, "come home now and take your pants off" :haha:!

:laugh2: oh my gosh you crack me up!!!:haha:


----------



## runnergrl

ok, here we go! I know my husband is going to have a silly look on his face when he gets home tonight. Im going to cook him a nice, romantic dinner and Brady is going to bed early! This mama is having her last glass of wine tonight for the next 10 months! (hopefully!)

How long can an egg survive? Im getting all paranoid already!


----------



## marieb

runnergrl said:


> ok, here we go! I know my husband is going to have a silly look on his face when he gets home tonight. Im going to cook him a nice, romantic dinner and Brady is going to bed early! This mama is having her last glass of wine tonight for the next 10 months! (hopefully!)
> 
> How long can an egg survive? Im getting all paranoid already!

I've heard 12-24 hours. So plenty of time!

Good luck :)


----------



## runnergrl

im sure glad I tested last night then! I would be even more paranoid, lol!


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> ok, here we go! I know my husband is going to have a silly look on his face when he gets home tonight. Im going to cook him a nice, romantic dinner and Brady is going to bed early! This mama is having her last glass of wine tonight for the next 10 months! (hopefully!)
> 
> How long can an egg survive? Im getting all paranoid already!

Do the OPK's only show positive when ovulation has/is happening? Like when the egg is in so to speak? Are there only positive results during that 12-24 hr window? I thought they came up positive 1-2days before ovulation...am I wrong? 

Took my OPK and still negative but my cm is getting more ew looking and I can feel my cervix is higher....trying to figure out why the OpK keeps saying no when every other sign is saying yes....errrrrrrr :cry: I want a positive too 

Runnergrl :haha: you're hubby's in for some fun tonight! And I love your optimism...here's to your last glass of wine! Come on :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## marieb

You typically ovulate 12-36 hours from the time you get a +OPK. It just depends on how long your surge is, and when you catch it. Then the egg can survive for 12-24 hours once its released. 

I know for me I typically get 3 days of positives I ovulate the last day I get the +OPK. I also start getting fertile cm a day or two before my +OPK. It's my very first sign that I'm entering my fertile window. Maybe it will be like that for you too?


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> You typically ovulate 12-36 hours from the time you get a +OPK. It just depends on how long your surge is, and when you catch it. Then the egg can survive for 12-24 hours once its released.
> 
> I know for me I typically get 3 days of positives I ovulate the last day I get the +OPK. I also start getting fertile cm a day or two before my +OPK. It's my very first sign that I'm entering my fertile window. Maybe it will be like that for you too?

Thanks Marieb...that's really what I'm hoping. It's a relief to hear that that's how it happens for someone else. Since the last couple days Ewcm hasn't been super stretchy or plentiful, maybe today is my first real day of Ewcm (so hard to interpret what type it is when you're new at this!) and maybe that means the o is still a day or two away. Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

MamaMac123 said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> haha sounds about right!i actually have an excuse to force my partner into sex now! i'll be in bed and i'll text him and tell him to come up and he goes 'no i cant be bothered' or 'im too sore and tired' blah blah blah! so i text him back going 'so much for baby making!!!' and he comes up lol, wrapped round my pinkie finger! so happy for you, hope you get a BFP in two weeks time! x
> 
> Haha that's funny, same with my hubby. He told me last night that after I'm pregnant we're not having sex for months to give him time to recover lol Yeah right :haha:Click to expand...

my partner didnt want to have sex after i was pregnant because during my pregnancy he swore he could feel the baby moving and it was grossing him out lol! so i told him he'd better get as much sex now as he can, because in a few months time he wont want to come near my huge belly lol! x


----------



## sla545

I told my hubby that if we couldnt make time to BD then we probably didnt have the time to devote to a baby!! He agreed and havent had any issues since. He is now happy to comply with the "schedule"!


----------



## HollySSmith

My hubby has always been at me for more sex and we :sex: pretty much everyday. Though he has commented that he finds TTC a huge turn on....I can't count how many times he's stopped mid-deed and asked if I wanted him to knock me up...ummm yeah!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

HollySSmith said:


> My hubby has always been at me for more sex and we :sex: pretty much everyday. Though he has commented that he finds TTC a huge turn on....I can't count how many times he's stopped mid-deed and asked if I wanted him to knock me up...ummm yeah!

LOL that is hilarious! x


----------



## marieb

HollySSmith said:


> My hubby has always been at me for more sex and we :sex: pretty much everyday. Though he has commented that he finds TTC a huge turn on....I can't count how many times he's stopped mid-deed and asked if I wanted him to knock me up...ummm yeah!

We have the exact opposite problem! 
Ever since we started TTC, DH seems to feel like it's more of a chore.
I don't know what to do. I make it clear that sex isn't just about having a baby for me, and I make sure we DTD outside of my fertile window too.


----------



## MamaMac123

kimberleyrobx said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> haha sounds about right!i actually have an excuse to force my partner into sex now! i'll be in bed and i'll text him and tell him to come up and he goes 'no i cant be bothered' or 'im too sore and tired' blah blah blah! so i text him back going 'so much for baby making!!!' and he comes up lol, wrapped round my pinkie finger! so happy for you, hope you get a BFP in two weeks time! x
> 
> Haha that's funny, same with my hubby. He told me last night that after I'm pregnant we're not having sex for months to give him time to recover lol Yeah right :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> my partner didnt want to have sex after i was pregnant because during my pregnancy he swore he could feel the baby moving and it was grossing him out lol! so i told him he'd better get as much sex now as he can, because in a few months time he wont want to come near my huge belly lol! xClick to expand...

Haha yeah my husband wouldn't get away with that too easy...I'm pretty horny to begin with, my guess is I'm gonna turn into one of those crazy horny pregnant girls :haha:


----------



## HollySSmith

marieb said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> My hubby has always been at me for more sex and we :sex: pretty much everyday. Though he has commented that he finds TTC a huge turn on....I can't count how many times he's stopped mid-deed and asked if I wanted him to knock me up...ummm yeah!
> 
> We have the exact opposite problem!
> Ever since we started TTC, DH seems to feel like it's more of a chore.
> I don't know what to do. I make it clear that sex isn't just about having a baby for me, and I make sure we DTD outside of my fertile window too.Click to expand...

I know when we're TTC for ds he wasn't as into it. I think for him it felt like a lot of pressure. He didn't understand any of it aside from the sex part lol. For him, it helped when I explained fertile days etc. but don't get me wrong he's still pretty clueless about most TTC related things. I think once he saw the amount of work I had to do, it was relief that it didn't all fall to him.


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> My hubby has always been at me for more sex and we :sex: pretty much everyday. Though he has commented that he finds TTC a huge turn on....I can't count how many times he's stopped mid-deed and asked if I wanted him to knock me up...ummm yeah!

Haha that's funny Holly :haha: I wish my hubby would want it more often...well he always says its not he doesn't want to, he's just tired on week nights after working all day. Guess that's what a get for marrying an older man lol


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

My OPK's came!!! So of course first thing I did was take one :)
It's the 46th day of my cycle so I guess I wasn't expecting so much color or something. I know it's def not positive..but do yours still have pink after you ov? Do I still have a chance do you think? 
xx
 



Attached Files:







OPK1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## marieb

Mine always have at least a light pink line


----------



## runnergrl

Hahaha! All this talk about dtd and stuff. You girls are very lucky. I get it once or twice a month-literally ever since my husband got his hernia. Sex and golf and lifting heavy things are painful for him, but he refuses to go get it checked out. He knows it will require surgery, and that's not something he wants to do. Plus he thinks we can't afford it ($6500) which we can't. Anyway- please pray he's feeling better and in the mood tonight. I really want him to want this as much as I do. Not just do it to appease me!


----------



## sla545

I cant imagine how anxious those of you that have gone through multiple cycles feel. I feel like every hour that I am waiting to O is like a year, and Im only on my FIRST cycle. I though waiting for AF to come back was bad, this is like pulling teeth!

Based on the limited knowledge I have gained about charting, I *think* I will O in the next two days, but I am not sure. My temp dropped on day 10 and then went up on day 11 and back again on day 12 (today). Im thinking I should just disregard the day 11 temp. I am having a hard time telling what my CM is really like the day after BD becuase it seems to be watery but then goes back to C or S the next day. 

I have so much to learn!


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> Holly, that's so cool you used a midwife...I never thought I would consider it, I thought I'd be the "epidural now!" type :haha: But my best friend had her first in the hospital and had an awful experience so her second time around she did her homework and ended up having a home birth with a midwife and loved it! So much so that she became a doula. Her experiences made me start researching and asking a lot of questions and the more I learn the more confident and convinced I am that midwives and home births just plain make sense if you have a healthy normal pregnancy. I'm grateful medicines there for when it's needed but I will not be one of those women who get force interventioned right into an operating room for unnecessary c section. So insane! How did you like the midwife experience. How did you feel about it In a hospital? Did you go natural? :) I love hearing how people's births went....anyone else want to share theirs too? I know most of you are TTC #2 :)
> 
> So my big news is that I did another cm check about an hour ago and the Ewcm is back and getting stretchier! (TMI? Lol well hey, if we can't share that stuff here where can we right? :haha: ) so I'm going to OPK here in just a bit....

I am on the fence about what to do for a second birth (MD or Midwife). Sad for me, in our area we just had two midwives dragged through the mud in the media due to some deaths that allegedly could have been prevented had they intervened appropraitely. Im sure my MD is going to convince me that he is the way to go. Pretty nice guy, but Im still not sure. My first time I had to be induced due to high blood pressure. I was hooked up to the fetal monitor the whole time since I received Pitocin. HOLY COW that drug is awful! Within 15 minutes of receiving the Pitocin I had full blown contractions 2-3 minutes apart. They were SOOOOOO painful. I had to wait to get an epidural for about 2 hours since the Anesthesiologist would not give me one until I had two FULL bags of saline given through my IV. The poor nurses were practically sitting on the bags trying to get them in me faster! It took four times for the epidural catheter to be placed in my spine, and of course the whole time I was having some serious contractions! After the epidural started going, it wasnt too bad. I ended up getting an anti-naseau med since I was heaving and slept for 4 hours. In all, my labor was only 11 hours and I pushed (well he pretty much *popped*) out a 9 lb baby with a huge head, so pretty proud of myself. 

I do think next time though no matter who I have or where I go, if I can avoid getting induced I will. I will try everything possible to start contractions and have my water break without intervention. Im pretty sure I will end up in a hospital and not a birthing center though as I think i would be kidding myself if I said I could do it without an epidural. My SIL is pregnant with her 8th baby, and with the first 6 she did it without an epidural, but decided to have one with #7 and said she would never go back!! Everyone is different though, and I might just be a wuss:)


----------



## runnergrl

Ok girls- I am sad to say this, but it's not gonna happen for us this month. We just looked over everything we have insurance wise and with all the waiting periods for coverage and getting paid for supplemental, it's just smarter to wait the full 30 days than to risk being denied coverage. I hate it, but it really is the 'responsible' thing to do. And it will be worth $2500.
I am upset though that I am wasting that egg that is just sitting there waiting to be our Valentines Day baby! (what would be our due date) :cry:

At least now I know about when I ovulate!


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies im new to this site. can i join yall but im trying for baby # 3 . me and my husband have been trying since april and its my 2nd cycle . im 9 days late today i have taken 3 test all negative ..so now im just waiting for my period to come so we can start again. but my doctor said i can still be pregnet but it still be too early to test .. i have two gurls 5 year old and 23 old month old and im trying to for baby#3 im so nervous ....do you ladies have any tips yall can share what i can do..?


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> Hahaha! All this talk about dtd and stuff. You girls are very lucky. I get it once or twice a month-literally ever since my husband got his hernia. Sex and golf and lifting heavy things are painful for him, but he refuses to go get it checked out. He knows it will require surgery, and that's not something he wants to do. Plus he thinks we can't afford it ($6500) which we can't. Anyway- please pray he's feeling better and in the mood tonight. I really want him to want this as much as I do. Not just do it to appease me!

Sending prayers and :dust: your way! That's so hard with your hubby's health :nope: so sorry to hear that. Hope he's feeling okay and able to give you some loving tonight. Good luck!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> I cant imagine how anxious those of you that have gone through multiple cycles feel. I feel like every hour that I am waiting to O is like a year, and Im only on my FIRST cycle. I though waiting for AF to come back was bad, this is like pulling teeth!
> 
> Based on the limited knowledge I have gained about charting, I *think* I will O in the next two days, but I am not sure. My temp dropped on day 10 and then went up on day 11 and back again on day 12 (today). Im thinking I should just disregard the day 11 temp. I am having a hard time telling what my CM is really like the day after BD becuase it seems to be watery but then goes back to C or S the next day.
> 
> I have so much to learn!

I'm so with you!!! Waiting for the first o is torture and decoding cm is like a crazy roller coaster! I swear, today it went from watery to c to ew to watery again....how am I supposed to chart that??? Lol


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> Ok girls- I am sad to say this, but it's not gonna happen for us this month. We just looked over everything we have insurance wise and with all the waiting periods for coverage and getting paid for supplemental, it's just smarter to wait the full 30 days than to risk being denied coverage. I hate it, but it really is the 'responsible' thing to do. And it will be worth $2500.
> I am upset though that I am wasting that egg that is just sitting there waiting to be our Valentines Day baby! (what would be our due date) :cry:
> 
> At least now I know about when I ovulate!

What's the story with insurance? Wait 30 days for what? Such a bummer for you :nope:


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Sanchez :dust: to you! I'm working on #1 and only on cycle 1 so I'm a newbie to all of this and probably not much help on advice.


----------



## Clomidgirl

I 'll join the party as well! I'm ttc#2 and I just had a positive OPK yesterday. This is my 6th cycle ttc and I am on clomid. Starting to get really frustrated, can't wait to be preggo again!!


----------



## HollySSmith

MamaMac123 said:


> Holly, that's so cool you used a midwife...I never thought I would consider it, I thought I'd be the "epidural now!" type :haha: But my best friend had her first in the hospital and had an awful experience so her second time around she did her homework and ended up having a home birth with a midwife and loved it! So much so that she became a doula. Her experiences made me start researching and asking a lot of questions and the more I learn the more confident and convinced I am that midwives and home births just plain make sense if you have a healthy normal pregnancy. I'm grateful medicines there for when it's needed but I will not be one of those women who get force interventioned right into an operating room for unnecessary c section. So insane! How did you like the midwife experience. How did you feel about it In a hospital? Did you go natural? :) I love hearing how people's births went....anyone else want to share theirs too? I know most of you are TTC #2 :)
> 
> So my big news is that I did another cm check about an hour ago and the Ewcm is back and getting stretchier! (TMI? Lol well hey, if we can't share that stuff here where can we right? :haha: ) so I'm going to OPK here in just a bit....



I personally hate doctors and hospitals, so thankfully I had a very healthy pregnancy (aside from minor complaints) which allowed for a midwife. In Canada, they are 100% covered under our healthcare though most people use OB's. Main things I loved about the midwife was the extra time they spent with me during my appointments, checking the progress of labour at my home and not having to take LO out for his check ups (they did home visits for the first 2 weeks).
My entire labour and delivery was 33 hrs, though a bit of that was the early stage. I got to 6cm naturally, but ds was stuck (which was causing my cervix the swell closed) so the gave me an epi to get my muscles to relax so he could turn (he was back to back, OP presentation). So after 45 min of maneuvering, he turned and so they shut the epi off. Within an hour of turning the epi off I was 10cm and ready to go. Pushed for two hours (I LOVED pushing - so much better than contractions lol), ds was born 7lbs 3oz on his due date. I had 1 graze, no stitches and had only spotting for my pp bleed. 
I bf'd and ds took to it like a pro, with 5 minutes of birth. They didn't even take him for his agar tests (they performed them while he was on my chest for skin to skin) and I was home in my bed within 10hrs of birth (could have been 3hrs had I not had the epi).


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> Ok girls- I am sad to say this, but it's not gonna happen for us this month. We just looked over everything we have insurance wise and with all the waiting periods for coverage and getting paid for supplemental, it's just smarter to wait the full 30 days than to risk being denied coverage. I hate it, but it really is the 'responsible' thing to do. And it will be worth $2500.
> I am upset though that I am wasting that egg that is just sitting there waiting to be our Valentines Day baby! (what would be our due date) :cry:
> 
> At least now I know about when I ovulate!

Oh I'm sorry to hear that! We were supposed to TTC last month but didn't because DH wanted to work out finances first, which is better, though it was really dissapointing. It sucks being responsible at times.:hugs:


----------



## HollySSmith

sla545 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Holly, that's so cool you used a midwife...I never thought I would consider it, I thought I'd be the "epidural now!" type :haha: But my best friend had her first in the hospital and had an awful experience so her second time around she did her homework and ended up having a home birth with a midwife and loved it! So much so that she became a doula. Her experiences made me start researching and asking a lot of questions and the more I learn the more confident and convinced I am that midwives and home births just plain make sense if you have a healthy normal pregnancy. I'm grateful medicines there for when it's needed but I will not be one of those women who get force interventioned right into an operating room for unnecessary c section. So insane! How did you like the midwife experience. How did you feel about it In a hospital? Did you go natural? :) I love hearing how people's births went....anyone else want to share theirs too? I know most of you are TTC #2 :)
> 
> So my big news is that I did another cm check about an hour ago and the Ewcm is back and getting stretchier! (TMI? Lol well hey, if we can't share that stuff here where can we right? :haha: ) so I'm going to OPK here in just a bit....
> 
> I am on the fence about what to do for a second birth (MD or Midwife). Sad for me, in our area we just had two midwives dragged through the mud in the media due to some deaths that allegedly could have been prevented had they intervened appropraitely. Im sure my MD is going to convince me that he is the way to go. Pretty nice guy, but Im still not sure. My first time I had to be induced due to high blood pressure. I was hooked up to the fetal monitor the whole time since I received Pitocin. HOLY COW that drug is awful! Within 15 minutes of receiving the Pitocin I had full blown contractions 2-3 minutes apart. They were SOOOOOO painful. I had to wait to get an epidural for about 2 hours since the Anesthesiologist would not give me one until I had two FULL bags of saline given through my IV. The poor nurses were practically sitting on the bags trying to get them in me faster! It took four times for the epidural catheter to be placed in my spine, and of course the whole time I was having some serious contractions! After the epidural started going, it wasnt too bad. I ended up getting an anti-naseau med since I was heaving and slept for 4 hours. In all, my labor was only 11 hours and I pushed (well he pretty much *popped*) out a 9 lb baby with a huge head, so pretty proud of myself.
> 
> I do think next time though no matter who I have or where I go, if I can avoid getting induced I will. I will try everything possible to start contractions and have my water break without intervention. Im pretty sure I will end up in a hospital and not a birthing center though as I think i would be kidding myself if I said I could do it without an epidural. My SIL is pregnant with her 8th baby, and with the first 6 she did it without an epidural, but decided to have one with #7 and said she would never go back!! Everyone is different though, and I might just be a wuss:)Click to expand...

Yeah I got A LOT of grief for going with a midwife, everyone was scared that they wouldn't be good enough. I wanted a home birth (still do) but DH won't allow it. So as compromise, I got the midwife but have to have a hospital birth. I wasn't induced, but was strapped down to monitors due to decels in ds heartbeat. It was agony. Unfortunately, my epi only took to the right side of my body (my sister was the same), so it helped but it was no where near 100% pain free. Lol. I would love to try a birth center but we don't have any, just our crappy (despite being brand new) hospital. I hope to go 100% natural this time if I can. May look into hypno-birthing.


----------



## HollySSmith

Welcome Sanchez and Clomidgirl!

Sanchez, I can help you with charting if you are interested, but if you want to do opk's several of these ladies are quite knowledgable! Good luck and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## HollySSmith

So now that I caught up on my replies here are my symptoms for 7-8dpo:
Nausea (has severe ms with ds)
Twinges (not cramps but still uncomfortable)
Sore boobs
Frequent urination (I feel like I'm 8 months pregnant again)
Increased appetite
My temps are still up so fingers crossed!


----------



## marieb

Holly- your chart is looking so good! And your symptoms sound really promising. 

The only thing I've noticed is an increased appetite. I am never full!


----------



## HollySSmith

marieb said:


> Holly- your chart is looking so good! And your symptoms sound really promising.
> 
> The only thing I've noticed is an increased appetite. I am never full!

Yeah I`m usually not like that...I`m the type of person who forgets to eat if they get busy and now I want to inhale everything I see. If I am preggers, I WILL NOT allow myself to gain 40lbs lol! But its not looking good if I havent even tested yet and all I want to do is camp out in front of the fridge:dohh:


----------



## HollySSmith

marieb said:


> Holly- your chart is looking so good! And your symptoms sound really promising.
> 
> The only thing I've noticed is an increased appetite. I am never full!

How many dpo are you? When do you test?


----------



## marieb

I'm 8/9DPO.

Trying to hold out until June 6- the day after AF is due. Not sure if I'll make it though. When are you testing?


----------



## HollySSmith

marieb said:


> I'm 8/9DPO.
> 
> Trying to hold out until June 6- the day after AF is due. Not sure if I'll make it though. When are you testing?

I`m 8dpo according to ff, so I plan on testing on monday (af is due June 5), as I will be 13dpo (I got my first + with ds at 12dpo). I`m not a patient person. If DH would allow it I would be POAS everyday of the 2ww! lol


----------



## sanchez1208

HollySSmith said:


> Welcome Sanchez and Clomidgirl!
> 
> Sanchez, I can help you with charting if you are interested, but if you want to do opk's several of these ladies are quite knowledgable! Good luck and :dust: to everyone!

how do i do the charting ? holly and thanks :hugs:


----------



## marieb

I got a pos HPT at 12dpo too!

For a couple cycles I started testing at 7DPO on. Seeing all those negative results really upset me though. I think at this point I'd rather just get AF than see another negative.


----------



## sanchez1208

Thanks ladies for the advice im just waiting for the witch to come ...:( im 10 days late today but i do have have sum symtoms im kinda nausea ,gain sum weight ,boobs are very itchy and sore , strong sense of smell but idk if im making myself think this way ...when should i test again ? i tested tuesday got negative reading ...


----------



## sanchez1208

Hey marieb who is gail ? how did she predict it


----------



## HollySSmith

sanchez1208 said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Sanchez and Clomidgirl!
> 
> Sanchez, I can help you with charting if you are interested, but if you want to do opk's several of these ladies are quite knowledgable! Good luck and :dust: to everyone!
> 
> how do i do the charting ? holly and thanks :hugs:Click to expand...

The beginning of your chart (so cd1) starts on the first day of your period.

Well charting is a way of checking your fertility using several indicators. First is temperature (so you'll need a thermometer (digital is best, cost about $20, try to get one that measures .00). With temp you need to take it everyday at the same time in the morning. It's really important not to get out bed, take a drink or pee first (it will change the reading). If you go to fertility friend you can post your temps there for free. 
The second thing is cervical mucous, so yeah you'll have to get your hands dirty. Here is a link to explain the basics https://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-topics/birth-control/fam-cervical-mucus-method-22140.htm
Another indicator is cervical position. Again, gotta get your hands dirty lol. Not everyone uses this method. You are checking to see if your cervix is showing signs of ovulation. Here is the link for that
https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...4QFjAE&usg=AFQjCNEUyDxYXymUP09pmXuttkm5qEU6hg
Using these indicators will tell you when you are most fertile leading up to ovulation as well as what day you ovulated on. When you ovulate your temps should rise, cp should be SHOW (soft, open and wet/ high, soft, open) and cm should be egg white. 
This is a very basic rundown but you can get tutorials through fertility friend.


----------



## marieb

sanchez1208 said:


> Hey marieb who is gail ? how did she predict it

She's this online "psychic". I'm pretty skeptical when it comes to things like that but it was a fun, cheap thing to do!
We'll see in July if her prediction was right


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> Holly, that's so cool you used a midwife...I never thought I would consider it, I thought I'd be the "epidural now!" type :haha: But my best friend had her first in the hospital and had an awful experience so her second time around she did her homework and ended up having a home birth with a midwife and loved it! So much so that she became a doula. Her experiences made me start researching and asking a lot of questions and the more I learn the more confident and convinced I am that midwives and home births just plain make sense if you have a healthy normal pregnancy. I'm grateful medicines there for when it's needed but I will not be one of those women who get force interventioned right into an operating room for unnecessary c section. So insane! How did you like the midwife experience. How did you feel about it In a hospital? Did you go natural? :) I love hearing how people's births went....anyone else want to share theirs too? I know most of you are TTC #2 :)
> 
> So my big news is that I did another cm check about an hour ago and the Ewcm is back and getting stretchier! (TMI? Lol well hey, if we can't share that stuff here where can we right? :haha: ) so I'm going to OPK here in just a bit....

I had a not so great birth experience. I had prodromal back labor for five days leading up to actual labor which was really exhausting. I didn't even know thats what it was until the pain got so intense that I went to the hospital thinking I had some infection or a pulled muscle. Turns out I was contracting at least every 4 minutes. I was only 1cm dilated though so I got sent home. Continued to have contractions every 4-5 minutes for the next day and finally went back to the hospital the next evening. I was a 4 so they admitted me. I dilated to 5 pretty easily but after that I stopped, despite the contractions (back labor sucks) coming almost on top of each other. They were also super busy that night so I had to stay in one of those tiny rooms they use for assessments for 12 hours. Only left it to walk the halls and use the bathroom. Finally, that morning around 9 I got a room and opted to get the epidural since I had only dilated to a 6! They broke my water and gave me pitocin in order to encourage things to move along. My body didn't respond right away so there was some talk of a c-section but finally I dilated to a 10. I pushed for 2.5 hours and then DS was finally born! I was so exhausted that the first few hours of his life are a complete blur. I don't even remember hearing his first cry :(

His birth really showed me some of the problems with our maternal care system and that's why I decided to become a birth doula! OH and I both agree that next time we'll be having a midwife attended home birth.


----------



## runnergrl

marieb said:


> I got a pos HPT at 12dpo too!
> 
> For a couple cycles I started testing at 7DPO on. Seeing all those negative results really upset me though. I think at this point I'd rather just get AF than see another negative.

i totally agree on this one.. BUT I can never wait till Im late to test so its a catch 22! I think Gail is wrong...I predict your :bfp: in JUNE with a Girl!


----------



## marieb

runnergrl said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> I got a pos HPT at 12dpo too!
> 
> For a couple cycles I started testing at 7DPO on. Seeing all those negative results really upset me though. I think at this point I'd rather just get AF than see another negative.
> 
> i totally agree on this one.. BUT I can never wait till Im late to test so its a catch 22! I think Gail is wrong...I predict your :bfp: in JUNE with a Girl!Click to expand...

Haha that would be awesome! I really hope you're right.
I find out I as pregnant with DS in June, so maybe it's my lucky month?

FX June will be yours too!


----------



## runnergrl

marieb said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> I got a pos HPT at 12dpo too!
> 
> For a couple cycles I started testing at 7DPO on. Seeing all those negative results really upset me though. I think at this point I'd rather just get AF than see another negative.
> 
> i totally agree on this one.. BUT I can never wait till Im late to test so its a catch 22! I think Gail is wrong...I predict your :bfp: in JUNE with a Girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that would be awesome! I really hope you're right.
> I find out I as pregnant with DS in June, so maybe it's my lucky month?
> 
> FX June will be yours too!Click to expand...

Thanks, but ours wont be in June. It will hopefully be july, so we can switch places, lol.. my next cycle, I am not due to ovulate till the first week in july.. we will be on vacation, so that would be kind of cool to conceive on our 4th of july holiday:) Two March babies would be SUPER!


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> So now that I caught up on my replies here are my symptoms for 7-8dpo:
> Nausea (has severe ms with ds)
> Twinges (not cramps but still uncomfortable)
> Sore boobs
> Frequent urination (I feel like I'm 8 months pregnant again)
> Increased appetite
> My temps are still up so fingers crossed!

Awesome Holly! Your symptoms and chart all sound/look right on! I bet you're gonna be our first :bfp: here soon!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Holly- your chart is looking so good! And your symptoms sound really promising.
> 
> The only thing I've noticed is an increased appetite. I am never full!
> 
> Yeah I`m usually not like that...I`m the type of person who forgets to eat if they get busy and now I want to inhale everything I see. If I am preggers, I WILL NOT allow myself to gain 40lbs lol! But its not looking good if I havent even tested yet and all I want to do is camp out in front of the fridge:dohh:Click to expand...

Haha awesome :haha: love it! 

Holly, I just noticed you're in Sudbury....my DH was just telling me the other day his boss threw out the idea of transferring him there at some point. Odds are small at present but was wondering what you think of the area etc. maybe PM me about it if you have a chance :winkwink:


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8/9DPO.
> 
> Trying to hold out until June 6- the day after AF is due. Not sure if I'll make it though. When are you testing?
> 
> I`m 8dpo according to ff, so I plan on testing on monday (af is due June 5), as I will be 13dpo (I got my first + with ds at 12dpo). I`m not a patient person. If DH would allow it I would be POAS everyday of the 2ww! lolClick to expand...

:haha: I'm the same way....totally test happy. A book I just read says that the tests you can get at the dollar store are every bit as accurate as the pricey ones so I've stocked up on pregnancy and ovulation tests there so as to not break the bank with my obsessive testing....if you simply MUST pee on something that might be a fair compromise with hubby. I have a couple more expensive tests too but saving them to confirm a positive result. Just an idea :winkwink:


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks ladies for all the birth xperiences you've posted. I'm finding the more experience I hear of and the more videos I watch (I think I've watched every water birth video on YouTube! Haha) the more confident I feel in myself and my own body to be able to do a natural birth myself. Mind over matter so to speak....the more I really focus in on it the less mysterious and scary it becomes, if that makes sense? :)


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the birth xperiences you've posted. I'm finding the more experience I hear of and the more videos I watch (I think I've watched every water birth video on YouTube! Haha) the more confident I feel in myself and my own body to be able to do a natural birth myself. Mind over matter so to speak....the more I really focus in on it the less mysterious and scary it becomes, if that makes sense? :)

That makes perfect sense! When you think of it we are bombarded with negative images about birth in the media. It's really no wonder women are so afraid of it. But when it comes down to it birth can be this incredibly, transformative, experience although you never hear about those stories unless you go looking for them!


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the birth xperiences you've posted. I'm finding the more experience I hear of and the more videos I watch (I think I've watched every water birth video on YouTube! Haha) the more confident I feel in myself and my own body to be able to do a natural birth myself. Mind over matter so to speak....the more I really focus in on it the less mysterious and scary it becomes, if that makes sense? :)
> 
> That makes perfect sense! When you think of it we are bombarded with negative images about birth in the media. It's really no wonder women are so afraid of it. But when it comes down to it birth can be this incredibly, transformative, experience although you never hear about those stories unless you go looking for them!Click to expand...

Exactly! My friend told me that the pain of labor is extreme but that getting her head into the mindset that the pain was good and natural and serving the purpose of helping her baby out naturally all made it so much easier to handle than other physical pains she's experienced before. Knowledge is power :) 

Another friend of mine just had a baby boy a few weeks ago. She did a home birth with a midwife and was literally in active labor/delivery for about an hour and a half! So nuts! (and lucky!!!)


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> Exactly! My friend told me that the pain of labor is extreme but that getting her head into the mindset that the pain was good and natural and serving the purpose of helping her baby out naturally all made it so much easier to handle than other physical pains she's experienced before. Knowledge is power :)
> 
> Another friend of mine just had a baby boy a few weeks ago. She did a home birth with a midwife and was literally in active labor/delivery for about an hour and a half! So nuts! (and lucky!!!)

I agree! If you can prepare for what you are headed into, you are definentley better off! I know that I had any inkling I would get induced and have pitocin, I would have been so much less scared and anxious if I had at least done a bit of research or been educated by the doctor about what to expect. When you dont know what to expect you freak yourself out!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

sla545 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly! My friend told me that the pain of labor is extreme but that getting her head into the mindset that the pain was good and natural and serving the purpose of helping her baby out naturally all made it so much easier to handle than other physical pains she's experienced before. Knowledge is power :)
> 
> Another friend of mine just had a baby boy a few weeks ago. She did a home birth with a midwife and was literally in active labor/delivery for about an hour and a half! So nuts! (and lucky!!!)
> 
> I agree! If you can prepare for what you are headed into, you are definentley better off! I know that I had any inkling I would get induced and have pitocin, I would have been so much less scared and anxious if I had at least done a bit of research or been educated by the doctor about what to expect. When you dont know what to expect you freak yourself out!!Click to expand...

i was in labour for 12hours before i got my epidural in... i woke up at 4am in the morning with what felt period cramps and they were coming every two minutes for 30 seconds each time and it was like that the whole way through my labour... like i said it starts off as 'period like cramps' and they just get stronger! honestly thinking back now, i think i could have coped longer with my contractions if the midwife didnt strap me down to the bed to monitor babys heart rate! x


----------



## sla545

kimberleyrobx said:


> i was in labour for 12hours before i got my epidural in... i woke up at 4am in the morning with what felt period cramps and they were coming every two minutes for 30 seconds each time and it was like that the whole way through my labour... like i said it starts off as 'period like cramps' and they just get stronger! honestly thinking back now, i think i could have coped longer with my contractions if the midwife didnt strap me down to the bed to monitor babys heart rate! x

Being confined to the bed is not fun. 

Well, good thoughts/prayers for all the future deliveries we will all have at some point!! 

I do think though that no matter how horrible your pain is or how bad your delivery goes, once that little babe is in your arms, you get the Momnesia and forget all the previous hard times and you just get overtaken with joy! That is all that matters:)


----------



## marieb

sla545 said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> i was in labour for 12hours before i got my epidural in... i woke up at 4am in the morning with what felt period cramps and they were coming every two minutes for 30 seconds each time and it was like that the whole way through my labour... like i said it starts off as 'period like cramps' and they just get stronger! honestly thinking back now, i think i could have coped longer with my contractions if the midwife didnt strap me down to the bed to monitor babys heart rate! x
> 
> Being confined to the bed is not fun.
> 
> Well, good thoughts/prayers for all the future deliveries we will all have at some point!!
> 
> I do think though that no matter how horrible your pain is or how bad your delivery goes, once that little babe is in your arms, you get the Momnesia and forget all the previous hard times and you just get overtaken with joy! That is all that matters:)Click to expand...

And it couldn't have all been bad since here we are willing to go through it all again :winkwink:


----------



## sanchez1208

okay thats cool thanks :winkwink:



marieb said:


> sanchez1208 said:
> 
> 
> Hey marieb who is gail ? how did she predict it
> 
> She's this online "psychic". I'm pretty skeptical when it comes to things like that but it was a fun, cheap thing to do!
> We'll see in July if her prediction was rightClick to expand...


----------



## runnergrl

Holly testing day is so close!!! I'm a terrible influence, I would totally :test: tomorrow!!


----------



## MamaMac123

So I'm feeling like I've got a few PMS symptoms the last day or two but I of course haven't ovulated this month...anyone know, is it possible for AF to show up even without ovulation? I know that with bc there's bleeding when your uterus lining sheds even though there was no ovulation. Does that happen when you're off bc? I've read that going off bc it could take a couple cycles for ovulation to start. Does that mean I'll still get my period a couple times before I ovulate or will there be no period until after I ovulate. Just wondering what to expect...feeling confused


----------



## marieb

As far as I know you can still get your period even without ovulation.

It's pretty common to have annovulatory cycles after bc. I think it took about three months for things to start back up for me.


----------



## avh

hey ladies, sorry for crashing so late into your conversations! do u mind if i join? would love to read your journeys ttc#2 im currently ttc#1 and feel like id benefit from your stories! iv had a read through of whats gone on so far so im pretty up to date lol 
good luck ladies


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> As far as I know you can still get your period even without ovulation.
> 
> It's pretty common to have annovulatory cycles after bc. I think it took about three months for things to start back up for me.

Thanks Marieb...and during those 3 months did you have any menstral bleeding to signal the end/start of your cycles? What bc were you on if you don't mind my asking? Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

avh said:


> hey ladies, sorry for crashing so late into your conversations! do u mind if i join? would love to read your journeys ttc#2 im currently ttc#1 and feel like id benefit from your stories! iv had a read through of whats gone on so far so im pretty up to date lol
> good luck ladies

Welcome Avh! I'm TTC #1 also so it's nice to have another friend who is too :) The second timers here have been so wonderful! Hope you like it here with us! Tell us some more about yourself...


----------



## sla545

So i swear I read something somewhere that checking your cm after sex is not good to do since the consistency can be off. If we bd one night and i am checking cm the next morning, is that ok or should i disregard and check later in the day?


----------



## sla545

avh said:


> hey ladies, sorry for crashing so late into your conversations! do u mind if i join? would love to read your journeys ttc#2 im currently ttc#1 and feel like id benefit from your stories! iv had a read through of whats gone on so far so im pretty up to date lol
> good luck ladies

Welcome!


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> So i swear I read something somewhere that checking your cm after sex is not good to do since the consistency can be off. If we bd one night and i am checking cm the next morning, is that ok or should i disregard and check later in the day?

I was totally wondering this exact same thing this morning!:thumbup:


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> As far as I know you can still get your period even without ovulation.
> 
> It's pretty common to have annovulatory cycles after bc. I think it took about three months for things to start back up for me.
> 
> Thanks Marieb...and during those 3 months did you have any menstral bleeding to signal the end/start of your cycles? What bc were you on if you don't mind my asking? Thanks again! :hugs:Click to expand...

It was years ago so my memory is a little fuzzy.
I wasn't tracking my temperature or anything so I don't know when or if I ovulated. After the initial withdrawal bleeding it took three months for me to get my period. I think they were fairly regular after that but i can't be sure.
I was on Tricyclen-lo if I'm remembering correctly!


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> I was totally wondering this exact same thing this morning!:thumbup:

Not to be gross or give TMI, but you might as well have dumped like a TBS of actual egg white on my toilet paper this morning , becuase I would not have been able to tell the difference! But we bd last night (we are just doing it every other day at this point), and I dont want to assume it is EWCM if it really a combo of left over:)


----------



## marieb

I find I can check pretty accurately by the next afternoon. 

Also if it's EWCM it will stretch a lot! If it's just left over semen or arousal fluid it might stretch a little but will break pretty easily.


----------



## marieb

I have a TMI question for all you lovely ladies...

I keep reading about how when people are finished DTD and they stand up they feel all the semen and stuff leak out of them. This almost never happens to me. I'm wondering if maybe it's a sign DH isn't producing all that much.
Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

marieb said:


> I have a TMI question for all you lovely ladies...
> 
> I keep reading about how when people are finished DTD and they stand up they feel all the semen and stuff leak out of them. This almost never happens to me. I'm wondering if maybe it's a sign DH isn't producing all that much.
> Does this happen to anyone else?

I never stand up after sex especially if we are TTC, I lay in bed and leave them in overnight lol! I make sure to go to sleep after sex so they do not leak out, never mind standing up lol x


----------



## sla545

I wish I could just lay in bed all night, but even if I tinkle before BD I always have to go within 10-20 minutes after. So of course I get up and go and some stuff "leaks" out. :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ahh right lol... i always go to the loo before we have sex so that i dont need to go afterwards! i just lay in bed and watch the telly until i fall asleep lol! x


----------



## marieb

I started using these softcups after sex so I didn't have to worry if I needed to get up right after.


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> I started using these softcups after sex so I didn't have to worry if I needed to get up right after.

Marieb tell me more! I might need to go buy some of those. What are they made of and where do you buy them.


----------



## marieb

I got them online at www.early-pregnancy-tests.com
They're originally used as menstrual cups but alot of people have had success using them for ttc. You basically put them inside of you after sex and it holds all the sperm in close to your cervix. I put it in right after and then leave it in over night.


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> As far as I know you can still get your period even without ovulation.
> 
> It's pretty common to have annovulatory cycles after bc. I think it took about three months for things to start back up for me.
> 
> Thanks Marieb...and during those 3 months did you have any menstral bleeding to signal the end/start of your cycles? What bc were you on if you don't mind my asking? Thanks again! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It was years ago so my memory is a little fuzzy.
> I wasn't tracking my temperature or anything so I don't know when or if I ovulated. After the initial withdrawal bleeding it took three months for me to get my period. I think they were fairly regular after that but i can't be sure.
> I was on Tricyclen-lo if I'm remembering correctly!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info...got another negative OPK today...think I'm gonna stop testing unless I get really clear symptoms. Probably just need to accept it'll be a few months for my body to get with the program :sigh:


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> I was totally wondering this exact same thing this morning!:thumbup:
> 
> Not to be gross or give TMI, but you might as well have dumped like a TBS of actual egg white on my toilet paper this morning , becuase I would not have been able to tell the difference! But we bd last night (we are just doing it every other day at this point), and I dont want to assume it is EWCM if it really a combo of left over:)Click to expand...

Probably more TMI lol but one way I can tell is the smell...hubby's stuff has a distinct smell so I can tell that way if it's his leftover or not.


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> I have a TMI question for all you lovely ladies...
> 
> I keep reading about how when people are finished DTD and they stand up they feel all the semen and stuff leak out of them. This almost never happens to me. I'm wondering if maybe it's a sign DH isn't producing all that much.
> Does this happen to anyone else?

For me, stuff leaks out even if I lay there for awhile (since we've been ttc I always stay laying down for about half an hour) but it always leaks out anyway. I worry not enough stays in there. However I have read that the :spermy: are pretty quick at the take off so hopefully they set off on their journey and what comes back is just leftover fluid with little or no sperm content. At least that's what I gathered from things I've read...anyone else read or hear anything similar?


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> I have a TMI question for all you lovely ladies...
> 
> I keep reading about how when people are finished DTD and they stand up they feel all the semen and stuff leak out of them. This almost never happens to me. I'm wondering if maybe it's a sign DH isn't producing all that much.
> Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> For me, stuff leaks out even if I lay there for awhile (since we've been ttc I always stay laying down for about half an hour) but it always leaks out anyway. I worry not enough stays in there. However I have read that the :spermy: are pretty quick at the take off so hopefully they set off on their journey and what comes back is just leftover fluid with little or no sperm content. At least that's what I gathered from things I've read...anyone else read or hear anything similar?Click to expand...

I've heard the exact same thing.
I just worry because almost nothing ever leaks out of me afterwards. I don't know if it could be a sign of low sperm count or something.


----------



## sla545

Well I am pretty sure I got my first + OPK today! Now I am hoping to see a temp spike in the next day or two to confirm O at some point!


----------



## marieb

So exciting!
Good luck and get to BDing haha


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay sla!!! Good luck! :)


----------



## sla545

Thanks ladies! I know this is only cycle #1 for me, but it feels like we have waited forever since it took so long for AF to come back after depo. I know there is a good chance we wont get a BFP this cycle, but I'm being optimistic. And I cant say how relieved I am to just know that my body is working right!! I'm so grateful that it all started on its own (although I totally was ready to pop provera and clomid to get this party started!)


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> Thanks ladies! I know this is only cycle #1 for me, but it feels like we have waited forever since it took so long for AF to come back after depo. I know there is a good chance we wont get a BFP this cycle, but I'm being optimistic. And I cant say how relieved I am to just know that my body is working right!! I'm so grateful that it all started on its own (although I totally was ready to pop provera and clomid to get this party started!)

So happy for you, that wait must have been torture! I'm having a hard time accepting it'll take me a couple months to start ovulating again....hats off to you for sure!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## marieb

sla545 said:


> Thanks ladies! I know this is only cycle #1 for me, but it feels like we have waited forever since it took so long for AF to come back after depo. I know there is a good chance we wont get a BFP this cycle, but I'm being optimistic. And I cant say how relieved I am to just know that my body is working right!! I'm so grateful that it all started on its own (although I totally was ready to pop provera and clomid to get this party started!)

I remember when I got my first +OPK. I was so relieved to see my body was doing what it was supposed to. 

Every cycle I start feeling down right around the same time (10DPO). I know I could test and possibly get an accurate answer but I'm so convinced AF is going to come. With DS, I just knew I was pregnant and I have yet to get that feeling. I also have like zero early pregnancy symptoms. 
At this point I just want AF to come so we can start again.


----------



## runnergrl

Holly---where are you??


----------



## HollySSmith

Hi!
Sorry worked all day yesterday, then had a hair appointment so I didn't top until I went to bed lol.
Things are good with me. Temps are high and I am still getting nausea and twinges lol. Also very hungry. I feel different and I'm fairly confident I am pregnant but I'm stil going to hold off testing until Monday. 
Struggling with ds right now. He's really pushing things. First, he bit DH on his junk this week (ran at him and bit him) WTH? I need that stuff to work!
Now he deliberately dumps his drinks on the floor, hits the cat etc. at this moment he's on time out. Been a trying week with him for sure :dohh: hopefully it passes quickly like all other phases.


----------



## sla545

HollySSmith said:


> Hi!
> Sorry worked all day yesterday, then had a hair appointment so I didn't top until I went to bed lol.
> Things are good with me. Temps are high and I am still getting nausea and twinges lol. Also very hungry. I feel different and I'm fairly confident I am pregnant but I'm stil going to hold off testing until Monday.
> Struggling with ds right now. He's really pushing things. First, he bit DH on his junk this week (ran at him and bit him) WTH? I need that stuff to work!
> Now he deliberately dumps his drinks on the floor, hits the cat etc. at this moment he's on time out. Been a trying week with him for sure :dohh: hopefully it passes quickly like all other phases.

Holly, how many DPO will you be when you test? I know I should wait at least a week, but Im not sure if it is better to wait until past the time AF should be here? Fx'd for you!!

Anyone with experience have any suggestions?


----------



## HollySSmith

sla545 said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Sorry worked all day yesterday, then had a hair appointment so I didn't top until I went to bed lol.
> Things are good with me. Temps are high and I am still getting nausea and twinges lol. Also very hungry. I feel different and I'm fairly confident I am pregnant but I'm stil going to hold off testing until Monday.
> Struggling with ds right now. He's really pushing things. First, he bit DH on his junk this week (ran at him and bit him) WTH? I need that stuff to work!
> Now he deliberately dumps his drinks on the floor, hits the cat etc. at this moment he's on time out. Been a trying week with him for sure :dohh: hopefully it passes quickly like all other phases.
> 
> Holly, how many DPO will you be when you test? I know I should wait at least a week, but Im not sure if it is better to wait until past the time AF should be here? Fx'd for you!!
> 
> Anyone with experience have any suggestions?Click to expand...

With ds I got my first positive at 12dpo. When I test on Monday I will be 13dpo. The earliest I would test is 10do but that's still very early (I'm 10do today). When is your AF due?


----------



## sla545

HollySSmith said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Sorry worked all day yesterday, then had a hair appointment so I didn't top until I went to bed lol.
> Things are good with me. Temps are high and I am still getting nausea and twinges lol. Also very hungry. I feel different and I'm fairly confident I am pregnant but I'm stil going to hold off testing until Monday.
> Struggling with ds right now. He's really pushing things. First, he bit DH on his junk this week (ran at him and bit him) WTH? I need that stuff to work!
> Now he deliberately dumps his drinks on the floor, hits the cat etc. at this moment he's on time out. Been a trying week with him for sure :dohh: hopefully it passes quickly like all other phases.
> 
> Holly, how many DPO will you be when you test? I know I should wait at least a week, but Im not sure if it is better to wait until past the time AF should be here? Fx'd for you!!
> 
> Anyone with experience have any suggestions?Click to expand...
> 
> With ds I got my first positive at 12dpo. When I test on Monday I will be 13dpo. The earliest I would test is 10do but that's still very early (I'm 10do today). When is your AF due?Click to expand...

Im really not sure. CD 1 was 5/18, so i am currently CD15. I think I will O today based on OPK and temp, CM, etc. I never tracked my cycles before DS, but Im pretty sure they were somewhat regular. Im just going to assume that 28 days ir regular for me, especially since I am Oing right in what would be the middle. Pretty textbook:) So tomorrow would be 1DPO for me then, right? I will wait at least ten days to test which would be 6/11.


----------



## HollySSmith

sla545 said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Sorry worked all day yesterday, then had a hair appointment so I didn't top until I went to bed lol.
> Things are good with me. Temps are high and I am still getting nausea and twinges lol. Also very hungry. I feel different and I'm fairly confident I am pregnant but I'm stil going to hold off testing until Monday.
> Struggling with ds right now. He's really pushing things. First, he bit DH on his junk this week (ran at him and bit him) WTH? I need that stuff to work!
> Now he deliberately dumps his drinks on the floor, hits the cat etc. at this moment he's on time out. Been a trying week with him for sure :dohh: hopefully it passes quickly like all other phases.
> 
> Holly, how many DPO will you be when you test? I know I should wait at least a week, but Im not sure if it is better to wait until past the time AF should be here? Fx'd for you!!
> 
> Anyone with experience have any suggestions?Click to expand...
> 
> With ds I got my first positive at 12dpo. When I test on Monday I will be 13dpo. The earliest I would test is 10do but that's still very early (I'm 10do today). When is your AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> Im really not sure. CD 1 was 5/18, so i am currently CD15. I think I will O today based on OPK and temp, CM, etc. I never tracked my cycles before DS, but Im pretty sure they were somewhat regular. Im just going to assume that 28 days ir regular for me, especially since I am Oing right in what would be the middle. Pretty textbook:) So tomorrow would be 1DPO for me then, right? I will wait at least ten days to test which would be 6/11.Click to expand...

I was reading on ff that about 32% of people who are pregnant will get a positive by 10dpo, so I think it's likely enough to try. If you ovulate today then yes, tomorrow will be 1dpo. I have very regular cycles too so it certainly makes it easier to predict things!


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I know this is only cycle #1 for me, but it feels like we have waited forever since it took so long for AF to come back after depo. I know there is a good chance we wont get a BFP this cycle, but I'm being optimistic. And I cant say how relieved I am to just know that my body is working right!! I'm so grateful that it all started on its own (although I totally was ready to pop provera and clomid to get this party started!)
> 
> I remember when I got my first +OPK. I was so relieved to see my body was doing what it was supposed to.
> 
> Every cycle I start feeling down right around the same time (10DPO). I know I could test and possibly get an accurate answer but I'm so convinced AF is going to come. With DS, I just knew I was pregnant and I have yet to get that feeling. I also have like zero early pregnancy tests.
> At this point I just want AF to come so we can start again.Click to expand...

I hope she gets you soon too so you can get started again!! I have a feeling the TWW is going to be just as hard or even harder than waiting to O!


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I know this is only cycle #1 for me, but it feels like we have waited forever since it took so long for AF to come back after depo. I know there is a good chance we wont get a BFP this cycle, but I'm being optimistic. And I cant say how relieved I am to just know that my body is working right!! I'm so grateful that it all started on its own (although I totally was ready to pop provera and clomid to get this party started!)
> 
> So happy for you, that wait must have been torture! I'm having a hard time accepting it'll take me a couple months to start ovulating again....hats off to you for sure!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Im sure it will happen before you know it!! I read in a previous post of yours that this will be your first but your hubby's 4th? Is that right? Very exciting!!


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I know this is only cycle #1 for me, but it feels like we have waited forever since it took so long for AF to come back after depo. I know there is a good chance we wont get a BFP this cycle, but I'm being optimistic. And I cant say how relieved I am to just know that my body is working right!! I'm so grateful that it all started on its own (although I totally was ready to pop provera and clomid to get this party started!)
> 
> So happy for you, that wait must have been torture! I'm having a hard time accepting it'll take me a couple months to start ovulating again....hats off to you for sure!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure it will happen before you know it!! I read in a previous post of yours that this will be your first but your hubby's 4th? Is that right? Very exciting!!Click to expand...

Yep that's right, I have 3 step daughters who are wonderful. Looking forward to adding to our family :) Their mom just had another baby a few months ago and our 6 yr old keeps saying she wants a baby at both houses haha


----------



## sla545

Thats nice that they are excited about it! My sister in law is pregnant with #8. Her first 6 were from marriage #1 and #7 and 8 with my brother in law who is marriage #2. Her three girls (age 11, 13, 14) have all been so awesome about helping out and being excited. the 3 Boys were excited too, but the girls all fight over baby #7 who is almost 2!


----------



## runnergrl

Geeze I go away for a few hours and have so much to catch up on! LOL! Great reading though:) 

I tested at 9dpo with my DS and got the feintest of positives, but I didnt believe it..I was like Holly though, I just knew I was pregnant. Its really hard to explain, but you just feel different. Theres not one thing you can put your finger on either, its just an instinctual thing. At 10DPO, there was no denying the second line on my FRER test. and thats when I told hubby and both sets of parents. I like to think that we will be more creative and wait a bit longer to tell our parents this time. 
For you other #2 try-er's.. Do you plan on incorporating your LO in sharing the news? ie: Big Brother or Big Sister T-shirt, etc? How sad Im already thinking of this and I cant even TRY for another MONTH booo!!

Holly- I am so sorry you are having a rough time with Dom. Brady is going through a biting stage too. He bites HARD!! he bites our faces, our hands, our tummies, everything. he will come at you with his mouth open.. I blame myself though because I tickle-bite him all the time.. I guess I should stop that, huh? oops. He would for sure be the 'biter" if he were in daycare.. I am sure this phase will pass.. :hugs:


----------



## sla545

I think family announcements are so cute!!

I agree. I also just knew with DS. I was so nervous to do HPT because I KNEW it was going to be positive. 

I have not thought about how we will share the news. I know that we will be texting DH brother/SIL ASAP once I take the test if it s a BFP. My SIL is due 10/14/12 with #8 and I truly think they decided to have # 8 after we told them we were TTC. They just got their BFP alot sooner. She is anxiously waiting for us to get BFP and is super excited for when it happens. My DH sister, who is 21 and recently married after getting a BFP (due 09/14/12) is clueless as they come. Every time we talk to her about the baby and her plans, I swear I am watching an episode of 16 and pregnant! It drives me crazy. We have no interest in telling her and her DH right away. I have two girls at work that I am very close with who I wont be able to keep the news from!! I will be blabbing it to them or texting them too! They are super excited and really are very supportive of me!

I really am not interested in telling family or other friends for awhile. I want to enjoy and celebrate with the people who truly care about us (BIL/SIL) and work friends for as long as I can because once we tell parents they will start trying to ruin it for us (long story:) and be negative.


----------



## marieb

runnergrl said:


> Geeze I go away for a few hours and have so much to catch up on! LOL! Great reading though:)
> 
> I tested at 9dpo with my DS and got the feintest of positives, but I didnt believe it..I was like Holly though, I just knew I was pregnant. Its really hard to explain, but you just feel different. Theres not one thing you can put your finger on either, its just an instinctual thing. At 10DPO, there was no denying the second line on my FRER test. and thats when I told hubby and both sets of parents. I like to think that we will be more creative and wait a bit longer to tell our parents this time.
> For you other #2 try-er's.. Do you plan on incorporating your LO in sharing the news? ie: Big Brother or Big Sister T-shirt, etc? How sad Im already thinking of this and I cant even TRY for another MONTH booo!!
> 
> Holly- I am so sorry you are having a rough time with Dom. Brady is going through a biting stage too. He bites HARD!! he bites our faces, our hands, our tummies, everything. he will come at you with his mouth open.. I blame myself though because I tickle-bite him all the time.. I guess I should stop that, huh? oops. He would for sure be the 'biter" if he were in daycare.. I am sure this phase will pass.. :hugs:

My in-laws are coming out in July so we were really hoping I'd be pregnant by now so DS could wear a "Big Brother" t-shirt. It would be fun seeing how long it took them to notice.
Unfortunately, I don't have that "distinct pregnant feeling" like you mentioned (and I definitely got it with DS) so I'm 99% sure I'm already out. We'll have to come up with another good idea for when it does happen.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I cant wait to get pregnant although we're not telling anyone until at least 12 weeks. i really want to have my 20 week scan and find out the sex before telling anyone, depending on how big i'll show! family might even guess lol, we will see how long we can keep it in :) x


----------



## sla545

kimberleyrobx said:


> I cant wait to get pregnant although we're not telling anyone until at least 12 weeks. i really want to have my 20 week scan and find out the sex before telling anyone, depending on how big i'll show! family might even guess lol, we will see how long we can keep it in :) x

I have some weight to lose due to my thyroid issues so I am pretty sure I could hide a BFP for a few months. With DS, I didnt really show until after 5 months, but of course they say the more times you are preggo, the faster you show.


----------



## runnergrl

Wow, I started showing around 10 or 11 weeks last time (to me) and was obvious to others by 14 weeks. I'm sure I will show much sooner this time. I LOVeD my bump! I'll see if I can find a pic of it to post. I want to see yall's belly shots from yall's #1!


----------



## MamaMac123

Ool yes ladies! Belly shots! That's a fun idea....I sad I don't have one yet...lol


----------



## marieb

Here's mine. 40 weeks exactly (day i went into labor with ds). 
Can't wait to get pregnant and have a bump again. I'm excited that I'll probably show much sooner this time around.
 



Attached Files:







001-11.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies im feel great i have been doing this workout to take my mind of things today makes me 13 days late no syptoms ...i decided im wait a year and if nothen happens then i will go to the doctor .. im take a test in july if still no period ... how yall doin ladies wat latest status?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

hey sanshez, i am fine! a bit disappointed because AF showed up yesterday although at least now i can start charting properly! x


----------



## runnergrl

hope this works... this is my 38 week pic.. I had him 2 days later..:thumbup:

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/My%20pregnancy/38weeks.jpg

after looking bck through my photos, I actually didnt "pop" till about 20 weeks. Cant wait to see what happens with this next one!


----------



## runnergrl

so it looks as though (and FF confirms) I ovulated on CD 18, which is fairly normal, right??? Better than the CD20 that I suspected.. So is everyone's luteal phase 14 days?? I HOPE mine is... I am now on CD 21. and is it 14 days and then you start AF on day 15 or do you start on the 14th day of the LP?
I'm a little confused. 

and we leave for vacation on July 1.. We will be cutting it close. If I have a similar cycle to this one, I will O on June 30th..The night before we leave! I'm hoping to O before we leave and not have to deal with having :sex: at my parents's house and all that jazz.. I would hate for husby to not be able to get the job done because he felt weird... Would be nice to BD here at home the days leading up to and on O day. We are headed up to the mountains on our own a few days later, but I think I will have missed O by then.. Just easier to get it out of the way.. and what a great way to spend the TWW..on vacation!!


----------



## HollySSmith

Hey ladies! I'll post old belly picks when I'm on my laptop. I think a LP can be anywhere from 15-13 days, or longer in some cases. I believe it starts the day after O.
DH decided to test tomorrow so we went out tonight and picked up a pack of frer, and CB digi. 
I'm going to enjoy *possibly* my last glass of wine :)


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> so it looks as though (and FF confirms) I ovulated on CD 18, which is fairly normal, right??? Better than the CD20 that I suspected.. So is everyone's luteal phase 14 days?? I HOPE mine is... I am now on CD 21. and is it 14 days and then you start AF on day 15 or do you start on the 14th day of the LP?
> I'm a little confused.
> 
> and we leave for vacation on July 1.. We will be cutting it close. If I have a similar cycle to this one, I will O on June 30th..The night before we leave! I'm hoping to O before we leave and not have to deal with having :sex: at my parents's house and all that jazz.. I would hate for husby to not be able to get the job done because he felt weird... Would be nice to BD here at home the days leading up to and on O day. We are headed up to the mountains on our own a few days later, but I think I will have missed O by then.. Just easier to get it out of the way.. and what a great way to spend the TWW..on vacation!!

I have no idea about LP. Maybe I should get myself educated:)


----------



## sla545

HollySSmith said:


> Hey ladies! I'll post old belly picks when I'm on my laptop. I think a LP can be anywhere from 15-13 days, or longer in some cases. I believe it starts the day after O.
> DH decided to test tomorrow so we went out tonight and picked up a pack of frer, and CB digi.
> I'm going to enjoy *possibly* my last glass of wine :)

LOL. I drank with a few friends last night from work. We get together every three weeks and I told them that I might not be drinking next time. Fx'd for you!!

Speaking of drinking, does it affect charting in any way. Based on +OPK, EWCM, and a major temp drop yesterday (CD15), I am pretty sure I o'd yesterday. Today (CD16) my temp shot up about a degree from the dip yesterday. I expected it to go up if I O'd, but I dont know if the drinking affected it at all???


----------



## HollySSmith

I'm not sure of the alcohol persay, but if you went to bed later, got up to pee moe than usual or drank a lot of water over night (more than you would normally), your temp won't be accurate. As to the substance itself, I have no idea lol.


----------



## sla545

HollySSmith said:


> I'm not sure of the alcohol persay, but if you went to bed later, got up to pee moe than usual or drank a lot of water over night (more than you would normally), your temp won't be accurate. As to the substance itself, I have no idea lol.

That makes sense. I did get up like 3 times last night to pee, but I didnt really go to bed any later and tested at my normal time. I guess I will have to wait and see what tomorrows temp brings! *Thinking positive*!!!!!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

yes, drinking absolutely affects your temps.. I had to disregard two temps on my chart because it was on days 11 and 12 and my chart said I had O'ed.. I knew that was wrong, so I fixed it (disregarded the temps) and they have been fixed to show my actual ov took place on day 18. I looked at your chart though, and with your OPK's and CM, it looks as though you did O yesterday.. we will see tomorrow though! GL!


----------



## marieb

HollySSmith said:


> Hey ladies! I'll post old belly picks when I'm on my laptop. I think a LP can be anywhere from 15-13 days, or longer in some cases. I believe it starts the day after O.
> DH decided to test tomorrow so we went out tonight and picked up a pack of frer, and CB digi.
> I'm going to enjoy *possibly* my last glass of wine :)

Good luck!!!! I hope you get your BFP tomorrow


----------



## sanchez1208

kimberleyrobx said:


> hey sanshez, i am fine! a bit disappointed because AF showed up yesterday although at least now i can start charting properly! x

thats good kimbrley :)


----------



## marieb

So I don't know if this is all in my head (and it's very possible it is!) but I'm 11/12 dpo and...

I've been getting waves of nausea for the last three days. It seems to get better when I'm sitting down but as soon as I start moving around it gets worse again. It feels like I have this pit in my stomach. I've also been super exhausted and have been having wateryish cm. I checked my cervix this morning out of curiosity and it was definitely softer and higher up than I'd expect at this point. I'm too afraid to take a HPT but thought I'd take an OPK just to see.

Obviously it's not positive but it's quite a bit darker than my last few. I took it around noon after only holding my pee for maybe two hours.
 



Attached Files:







036-1.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8









041-2.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> So I don't know if this is all in my head (and it's very possible it is!) but I'm 11/12 dpo and...
> 
> I've been getting waves of nausea for the last three days. It seems to get better when I'm sitting down but as soon as I start moving around it gets worse again. It feels like I have this pit in my stomach. I've also been super exhausted and have been having wateryish cm. I checked my cervix this morning out of curiosity and it was definitely softer and higher up than I'd expect at this point. I'm too afraid to take a HPT but thought I'd take an OPK just to see.
> 
> Obviously it's not positive but it's quite a bit darker than my last few. I took it around noon after only holding my pee for maybe two hours.

Are you thinking maybe your OPK is indicating pregnancy? Can they do that? If you're past ovulation you shouldn't be almost ovulating again yet right? :shrug: I'm confused :dohh: (story of my life haha)
You should take a :test:!!!! :thumbup: sounds like the signs are good.


----------



## MamaMac123

So ivenoticed the last few days I've had some minor aches and pains in my lower back. I've also been a bit more irritable, fatigued and hornynthe last few days...all signs that pop up in pregnancy and ovulation. I can't imagine I'm pregnant as its pretty clear by my chart there's been no ovulation yet. My hubby commented maybe I was so I took a test for kicks and for my own sanity...I knew it would be negative but just wanted that knowledge confirmed so it wouldn't be rattling around the back of my head. Anyway, I've also had watery and somewhat ew cm this week. But yesterday my OPK was still negative. I didn't even bother testing today...all the negatives just gem me out. Hubby and I did :sex: this morning do if I did o we didn't miss it...but I don't know....I hope I did but just doubt it's gonna happen for us for a few months. Stupid bc :(


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> So I don't know if this is all in my head (and it's very possible it is!) but I'm 11/12 dpo and...
> 
> I've been getting waves of nausea for the last three days. It seems to get better when I'm sitting down but as soon as I start moving around it gets worse again. It feels like I have this pit in my stomach. I've also been super exhausted and have been having wateryish cm. I checked my cervix this morning out of curiosity and it was definitely softer and higher up than I'd expect at this point. I'm too afraid to take a HPT but thought I'd take an OPK just to see.
> 
> Obviously it's not positive but it's quite a bit darker than my last few. I took it around noon after only holding my pee for maybe two hours.
> 
> Are you thinking maybe your OPK is indicating pregnancy? Can they do that? If you're past ovulation you shouldn't be almost ovulating again yet right? :shrug: I'm confused :dohh: (story of my life haha)
> You should take a :test:!!!! :thumbup: sounds like the signs are good.Click to expand...

I agree with MamaMac! I would have POAS for a HPT by now! Im pretty impatient though and have loads of HPT's to burn through. Either way it might give you some peace of mind to get a BFN or BFP.


----------



## runnergrl

marieb said:


> So I don't know if this is all in my head (and it's very possible it is!) but I'm 11/12 dpo and...
> 
> I've been getting waves of nausea for the last three days. It seems to get better when I'm sitting down but as soon as I start moving around it gets worse again. It feels like I have this pit in my stomach. I've also been super exhausted and have been having wateryish cm. I checked my cervix this morning out of curiosity and it was definitely softer and higher up than I'd expect at this point. I'm too afraid to take a HPT but thought I'd take an OPK just to see.
> 
> Obviously it's not positive but it's quite a bit darker than my last few. I took it around noon after only holding my pee for maybe two hours.

You are pregnant. I TOLD you:) and its a girl, lol!


----------



## sla545

Ahhh... My SIL who is due in September just found out she is having a boy and SIL who is due in October just found out she is having a girl. :( I so wish I could be part of their party! If we can get a BFP by the end of summer (well really by fall but I want it by the ens of summer :)), even though our kids will be months apart, they would all still be in the same grade. I want our kids to grow up together!!! I truly am so excited (and worried for SIL #1 who is WAY too young and IMMATURE to be having a baby) for them, but I have to catch myself and remind myself to smile and be gracious sometimes instead of mean and resentful.


----------



## marieb

runnergrl said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> So I don't know if this is all in my head (and it's very possible it is!) but I'm 11/12 dpo and...
> 
> I've been getting waves of nausea for the last three days. It seems to get better when I'm sitting down but as soon as I start moving around it gets worse again. It feels like I have this pit in my stomach. I've also been super exhausted and have been having wateryish cm. I checked my cervix this morning out of curiosity and it was definitely softer and higher up than I'd expect at this point. I'm too afraid to take a HPT but thought I'd take an OPK just to see.
> 
> Obviously it's not positive but it's quite a bit darker than my last few. I took it around noon after only holding my pee for maybe two hours.
> 
> You are pregnant. I TOLD you:) and its a girl, lol!Click to expand...

I'm way too chicken to take a test haha. AF is due tomorrow or Tuesday and I really, really want to hold out until Wednesday. It's taking all my self-control but I am sick of seeing BFN's.

I did take another OPK later that day and it was a lot lighter so now I'm wondering if the earlier one was just picking up on hormones fluctuating. 

Last night I got a ton of EWCM which I've never had this late in my cycle and my cervix still feels higher and softer than I'd expect. It's make me wonder if I didn't actually ovulate when i thought I did. I'm really confused since i had +OPKS CD 18-19 alone with watery cm, ov pain and a high open cervix. i also took my temp a couple days after the +OPK and they were clearly in my post-o range (never have temps that high unless I've ovulated). 

This morning I have some creamy/watery cm and a TON of it. I'm going to take another OPK just to make sure that I'm not ovulating super late in my cycle for some reason. I did read that some women get EWCM before AF and I am having some tell-tale signs that AF may be on her way. I guess only time will tell. IMO the days leading up to AF are so much worse than the day it comes. I just want to know one way or another!


----------



## runnergrl

The link to your O chart leads to no chart...?


----------



## marieb

runnergrl said:


> The link to your O chart leads to no chart...?

I didn't track temps this month as I thought it was stressing me out too much. In retrospect it did the exact opposite. I just recorded everything else (CM, OPKs and cervical position) and those two temps right after my suspected ovulation.


----------



## HollySSmith

:bfn: :cry:
I'm so devasted, I thought it would be positive for sure :nope:


----------



## marieb

HollySSmith said:


> :bfn: :cry:
> I'm so devasted, I thought it would be positive for sure :nope:

I'm sorry Holly!!!
It's still early yet though. You're not out until AF comes. Will you test again?


----------



## HollySSmith

marieb said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: :cry:
> I'm so devasted, I thought it would be positive for sure :nope:
> 
> I'm sorry Holly!!!
> It's still early yet though. You're not out until AF comes. Will you test again?Click to expand...

Yes. Not sure when though...I got my bfp with ds at this point, so I think it's more likely that I'm out :(


----------



## runnergrl

Holly I'm shocked. I'm really surprised you got a BFN. Are you sure there's not a line?? :(.


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> Holly I'm shocked. I'm really surprised you got a BFN. Are you sure there's not a line?? :(.

Nada, nothing, zip. Both DH ad I are shocked.


----------



## sla545

Im sorry Holly! Even though I am only 2 dpo I woke up this morning with this feeling that this is not our cycle either. But like marieb said it is still early. Were you charting with ds the first time? Just wondering if you could go back and see if your charts looked similar or not.

Maybe we were meant to wait and we will get our BFP with runnergrl next month:)


----------



## HollySSmith

sla545 said:


> Im sorry Holly! Even though I am only 2 dpo I woke up this morning with this feeling that this is not our cycle either. But like marieb said it is still early. Were you charting with ds the first time? Just wondering if you could go back and see if your charts looked similar or not.
> 
> Maybe we were meant to wait and we will get our BFP with runnergrl next month:)

My chart is almost identical to the one for ds, part of the reason we were shocked. Everything looked so promising.


----------



## sla545

So now Im confused. According to everything but my temp, I should have already o on CD15. My temp dropped again today back down. And I took opk last night that wasnt positive but was alot darker than the one i took in the morning. OPK this morning was back to being positive. I am starting to wonder if my thermometer is not very accurate or if I am just not charting cm and cp right. I guess we will just continue to bd every other day and i will keep using opk twice a day until af comes or we get a bfp.


----------



## marieb

sla545 said:


> So now Im confused. According to everything but my temp, I should have already o on CD15. My temp dropped again today back down. And I took opk last night that wasnt positive but was alot darker than the one i took in the morning. OPK this morning was back to being positive. I am starting to wonder if my thermometer is not very accurate or if I am just not charting cm and cp right. I guess we will just continue to bd every other day and i will keep using opk twice a day until af comes or we get a bfp.

Are you using a BBT thermometer? I tried using just a regular one a few years ago and it didn't work at all for me. Also, for some people oral temperatures never show a clear thermal shift so they need to switch to vaginal temps. 
Sometimes it can take your egg a little while to "get out of the gate" making it so you get multiple +OPKS and patches of fertile cm. BBT is the only think that can definitively tell you you ovulated, everything else just shows your body is gearing up to ovulate.


----------



## runnergrl

aww, so sweet about what you said.. waiting on my BFP next month! I want you all to get yours asap though!! :hugs:


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> So now Im confused. According to everything but my temp, I should have already o on CD15. My temp dropped again today back down. And I took opk last night that wasnt positive but was alot darker than the one i took in the morning. OPK this morning was back to being positive. I am starting to wonder if my thermometer is not very accurate or if I am just not charting cm and cp right. I guess we will just continue to bd every other day and i will keep using opk twice a day until af comes or we get a bfp.
> 
> Are you using a BBT thermometer? I tried using just a regular one a few years ago and it didn't work at all for me. Also, for some people oral temperatures never show a clear thermal shift so they need to switch to vaginal temps.
> Sometimes it can take your egg a little while to "get out of the gate" making it so you get multiple +OPKS and patches of fertile cm. BBT is the only think that can definitively tell you you ovulated, everything else just shows your body is gearing up to ovulate.Click to expand...

Well I have a digital thermometer that measures in 1/10 of a degree, but it is the one that we bought for my son. It looks just like all the BBT Therm i see in the store, is there really a difference? If I take temp vaginally is it similar to oral temp? Or should I expect it to be lower or higher? 

I think I will go buy one today if I can get away! I make cakes and have glued to my oven all day getting a wedding cake started for a co-worker at my "real" job:). I need OPK too since I ran out this morning and I want to continue testing.


----------



## MamaMac123

:( aww Holly, I'm so sorry....but I agree it's still early, maybe it's just too early still...each pregnancy is different. 

I'm also using a digital thermometer rather than a bbt thermometer....anyone think the BBT would really make a difference? I've wondered about that but DH felt it wasn't necessary. Hmmm.....


----------



## sla545

Ok well I went and bought a BBT therm. I tested it against the one I was using and our temooral infrared therm. All three were different every time!! Ahh.......... The BBT goes out to 99.12 or 98.12 while the other two are just 99.1 or 98.1. But sometimes they were half a degree different. I will start using the BBT in the morning. I also bought digi OPKs. I used one this evening and it was negative. Now I am hoping that I really did O on CD15 and my temps have just been off. This TWW sucks!!


----------



## marieb

sla545 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> So now Im confused. According to everything but my temp, I should have already o on CD15. My temp dropped again today back down. And I took opk last night that wasnt positive but was alot darker than the one i took in the morning. OPK this morning was back to being positive. I am starting to wonder if my thermometer is not very accurate or if I am just not charting cm and cp right. I guess we will just continue to bd every other day and i will keep using opk twice a day until af comes or we get a bfp.
> 
> Are you using a BBT thermometer? I tried using just a regular one a few years ago and it didn't work at all for me. Also, for some people oral temperatures never show a clear thermal shift so they need to switch to vaginal temps.
> Sometimes it can take your egg a little while to "get out of the gate" making it so you get multiple +OPKS and patches of fertile cm. BBT is the only think that can definitively tell you you ovulated, everything else just shows your body is gearing up to ovulate.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have a digital thermometer that measures in 1/10 of a degree, but it is the one that we bought for my son. It looks just like all the BBT Therm i see in the store, is there really a difference? If I take temp vaginally is it similar to oral temp? Or should I expect it to be lower or higher?
> 
> I think I will go buy one today if I can get away! I make cakes and have glued to my oven all day getting a wedding cake started for a co-worker at my "real" job:). I need OPK too since I ran out this morning and I want to continue testing.Click to expand...

If you take your temp vaginally it will be higher, so definitely don't start until next cycle. Vaginal temps are also less likely to be effected by sleeping with your mouth open or having a window open.


----------



## sla545

I asked my DH tonight to be honest with me and tell me what his gut feeling is about me getting a BFP this cycle. I was thinking he would say that we wouldn't, but he surprised me and said he feels like it will happen and from the time we decided last year to go ahead, he has felt like it would happen the first time it could. I'm so grateful to have a supportive partner in this crazy process!!


----------



## marieb

sla545 said:


> I asked my DH tonight to be honest with me and tell me what his gut feeling is about me getting a BFP this cycle. I was thinking he would say that we wouldn't, but he surprised me and said he feels like it will happen and from the time we decided last year to go ahead, he has felt like it would happen the first time it could. I'm so grateful to have a supportive partner in this crazy process!!

I'm so glad you have a supportive husband. That really will make the whole process so much easier.

I feel like I can't even talk to mine about anything TTC because he just doesn't get it. I was feeling really down today because I'm 99% sure AF is on her way. He told me he doesn't understand why getting my period upsets me and if I was being 'normal' it wouldn't. When I tried to explain to him how it sucks waiting to see if you're pregnant, finding out you're not and then going through a whole other month where you probably won't end up pregnant again he just said "so what? it's only another month".

I know TTC isn't the same for him as it is for me but I just wish he could be more empathetic. 

We're going into month 6. And I know that compared to some people that's nothing but I really did expect to still not be pregnant. It really sucks at times.


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> I asked my DH tonight to be honest with me and tell me what his gut feeling is about me getting a BFP this cycle. I was thinking he would say that we wouldn't, but he surprised me and said he feels like it will happen and from the time we decided last year to go ahead, he has felt like it would happen the first time it could. I'm so grateful to have a supportive partner in this crazy process!!
> 
> I'm so glad you have a supportive husband. That really will make the whole process so much easier.
> 
> I feel like I can't even talk to mine about anything TTC because he just doesn't get it. I was feeling really down today because I'm 99% sure AF is on her way. He told me he doesn't understand why getting my period upsets me and if I was being 'normal' it wouldn't. When I tried to explain to him how it sucks waiting to see if you're pregnant, finding out you're not and then going through a whole other month where you probably won't end up pregnant again he just said "so what? it's only another month".
> 
> I know TTC isn't the same for him as it is for me but I just wish he could be more empathetic.
> 
> We're going into month 6. And I know that compared to some people that's nothing but I really did expect to still not be pregnant. It really sucks at times.Click to expand...

Im sorry. I can imagine how hard it would be if I couldnt talk to DH or he wasnt interested in TTC. But you know what, you have us!!!!! We will be there for you and give you all the support he doesn't. I know, not the same, but hopefully helps a bit. Even though my DH is supportive, I cant tell you how nice it is to come and vent/rant/whine/complain etc. here at BNB. There is nothing like other people who are going through the exact same thing. 

Sending good thoughts your way:hugs:


----------



## mimismom

Hi im currently ttc #2 also... Well sorta. Idon'tget my IUD out til tomorrow. I have a 2 year old daughter already. We have a one month shot to try and conceive and thats in june. I'm in my brother's wedding in May therefore I need to have a baby before or after the wedding. If it doesn't work out this month we will haveto waita couple months then try again so I will still be able to travel to the wedding preggo.

Can I join you mommies?


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> I asked my DH tonight to be honest with me and tell me what his gut feeling is about me getting a BFP this cycle. I was thinking he would say that we wouldn't, but he surprised me and said he feels like it will happen and from the time we decided last year to go ahead, he has felt like it would happen the first time it could. I'm so grateful to have a supportive partner in this crazy process!!
> 
> I'm so glad you have a supportive husband. That really will make the whole process so much easier.
> 
> I feel like I can't even talk to mine about anything TTC because he just doesn't get it. I was feeling really down today because I'm 99% sure AF is on her way. He told me he doesn't understand why getting my period upsets me and if I was being 'normal' it wouldn't. When I tried to explain to him how it sucks waiting to see if you're pregnant, finding out you're not and then going through a whole other month where you probably won't end up pregnant again he just said "so what? it's only another month".
> 
> I know TTC isn't the same for him as it is for me but I just wish he could be more empathetic.
> 
> We're going into month 6. And I know that compared to some people that's nothing but I really did expect to still not be pregnant. It really sucks at times.Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry. I can imagine how hard it would be if I couldnt talk to DH or he wasnt interested in TTC. But you know what, you have us!!!!! We will be there for you and give you all the support he doesn't. I know, not the same, but hopefully helps a bit. Even though my DH is supportive, I cant tell you how nice it is to come and vent/rant/whine/complain etc. here at BNB. There is nothing like other people who are going through the exact same thing.
> 
> Sending good thoughts your way:hugs:Click to expand...

So true sla....my hubby is pretty involved and supportive of the whole TTC craziness but at the end of the day he's still a guy and doesn't understand the emotions of all of this from a woman's perspective. I'm so glad I can come here and talk to other women going through the same stuff. :hugs: Hang in there Marieb....we're all here for you


----------



## MamaMac123

mimismom said:


> Hi im currently ttc #2 also... Well sorta. Idon'tget my IUD out til tomorrow. I have a 2 year old daughter already. We have a one month shot to try and conceive and thats in june. I'm in my brother's wedding in May therefore I need to have a baby before or after the wedding. If it doesn't work out this month we will haveto waita couple months then try again so I will still be able to travel to the wedding preggo.
> 
> Can I join you mommies?

Welcome to the thread! :)


----------



## HollySSmith

So yesterday, i was pretty down. I had all the symptoms, the chart but just not the pregnancy test. Dh was pretty upset too so we basically avoided each other all morning lol. 
Well this morning came another temp rise, and I had one test left and decided to use it. This is what I got.


Its very faint but there. Can you see it?


----------



## marieb

I can see it!!!!

With the faint line and rise in temp I would be getting very excited if I were you.


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> I asked my DH tonight to be honest with me and tell me what his gut feeling is about me getting a BFP this cycle. I was thinking he would say that we wouldn't, but he surprised me and said he feels like it will happen and from the time we decided last year to go ahead, he has felt like it would happen the first time it could. I'm so grateful to have a supportive partner in this crazy process!!
> 
> I'm so glad you have a supportive husband. That really will make the whole process so much easier.
> 
> I feel like I can't even talk to mine about anything TTC because he just doesn't get it. I was feeling really down today because I'm 99% sure AF is on her way. He told me he doesn't understand why getting my period upsets me and if I was being 'normal' it wouldn't. When I tried to explain to him how it sucks waiting to see if you're pregnant, finding out you're not and then going through a whole other month where you probably won't end up pregnant again he just said "so what? it's only another month".
> 
> I know TTC isn't the same for him as it is for me but I just wish he could be more empathetic.
> 
> We're going into month 6. And I know that compared to some people that's nothing but I really did expect to still not be pregnant. It really sucks at times.Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry. I can imagine how hard it would be if I couldnt talk to DH or he wasnt interested in TTC. But you know what, you have us!!!!! We will be there for you and give you all the support he doesn't. I know, not the same, but hopefully helps a bit. Even though my DH is supportive, I cant tell you how nice it is to come and vent/rant/whine/complain etc. here at BNB. There is nothing like other people who are going through the exact same thing.
> 
> Sending good thoughts your way:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So true sla....my hubby is pretty involved and supportive of the whole TTC craziness but at the end of the day he's still a guy and doesn't understand the emotions of all of this from a woman's perspective. I'm so glad I can come here and talk to other women going through the same stuff. :hugs: Hang in there Marieb....we're all here for youClick to expand...

Thank you both! I think sometimes I do stress him about especially when I worry if something might be wrong. I just wish he'd try to understand how getting my period month after month begins to get me down.

13 or 14 dpo today and starting to get some pretty good cramps. Looks like I'm on to month 6


----------



## HollySSmith

marieb said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> I asked my DH tonight to be honest with me and tell me what his gut feeling is about me getting a BFP this cycle. I was thinking he would say that we wouldn't, but he surprised me and said he feels like it will happen and from the time we decided last year to go ahead, he has felt like it would happen the first time it could. I'm so grateful to have a supportive partner in this crazy process!!
> 
> I'm so glad you have a supportive husband. That really will make the whole process so much easier.
> 
> I feel like I can't even talk to mine about anything TTC because he just doesn't get it. I was feeling really down today because I'm 99% sure AF is on her way. He told me he doesn't understand why getting my period upsets me and if I was being 'normal' it wouldn't. When I tried to explain to him how it sucks waiting to see if you're pregnant, finding out you're not and then going through a whole other month where you probably won't end up pregnant again he just said "so what? it's only another month".
> 
> I know TTC isn't the same for him as it is for me but I just wish he could be more empathetic.
> 
> We're going into month 6. And I know that compared to some people that's nothing but I really did expect to still not be pregnant. It really sucks at times.Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry. I can imagine how hard it would be if I couldnt talk to DH or he wasnt interested in TTC. But you know what, you have us!!!!! We will be there for you and give you all the support he doesn't. I know, not the same, but hopefully helps a bit. Even though my DH is supportive, I cant tell you how nice it is to come and vent/rant/whine/complain etc. here at BNB. There is nothing like other people who are going through the exact same thing.
> 
> Sending good thoughts your way:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So true sla....my hubby is pretty involved and supportive of the whole TTC craziness but at the end of the day he's still a guy and doesn't understand the emotions of all of this from a woman's perspective. I'm so glad I can come here and talk to other women going through the same stuff. :hugs: Hang in there Marieb....we're all here for youClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you both! I think sometimes I do stress him about especially when I worry if something might be wrong. I just wish he'd try to understand how getting my period month after month begins to get me down.
> 
> 13 or 14 dpo today and starting to get some pretty good cramps. Looks like I'm on to month 6Click to expand...

DH and I talked about this yesterday. I was a crying mess in the morning, and though he was pretty stoic, he did eventually get upset about the negative. After about an hour he got over it and wanted to get on with the day and he expected me to just snap out of it. I explained to him, that when you are ttc, and you chart (or use opks or BOTH), symptom spot etc, it is much harder than getting a simple yes or no answer at the end of the month like the men do. He very much acknowledged that he hasnt a clue as to the pressure/stress of ttc. To him, he gets to have another month of fun sex (just what I want to hear right?) so its no big deal. Men cant really relate. They may sympathize, but like childbirth you dont get it until it happens to you lol. 
Dont worry! We'll be your shoulder...honestly, men dont have vaingas so until they do, they .just .don't. get. it. :haha:


----------



## HollySSmith

mimismom said:


> Hi im currently ttc #2 also... Well sorta. Idon'tget my IUD out til tomorrow. I have a 2 year old daughter already. We have a one month shot to try and conceive and thats in june. I'm in my brother's wedding in May therefore I need to have a baby before or after the wedding. If it doesn't work out this month we will haveto waita couple months then try again so I will still be able to travel to the wedding preggo.
> 
> Can I join you mommies?

Welcome :hi: 
More the merrier!


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> So yesterday, i was pretty down. I had all the symptoms, the chart but just not the pregnancy test. Dh was pretty upset too so we basically avoided each other all morning lol.
> Well this morning came another temp rise, and I had one test left and decided to use it. This is what I got.
> View attachment 412475
> 
> View attachment 412477
> 
> Its very faint but there. Can you see it?

I can see it in the first pic for sure! :happydance: woohoo!!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

> DH and I talked about this yesterday. I was a crying mess in the morning, and though he was pretty stoic, he did eventually get upset about the negative. After about an hour he got over it and wanted to get on with the day and he expected me to just snap out of it. I explained to him, that when you are ttc, and you chart (or use opks or BOTH), symptom spot etc, it is much harder than getting a simple yes or no answer at the end of the month like the men do. He very much acknowledged that he hasnt a clue as to the pressure/stress of ttc. To him, he gets to have another month of fun sex (just what I want to hear right?) so its no big deal. Men cant really relate. They may sympathize, but like childbirth you dont get it until it happens to you lol.
> Dont worry! We'll be your shoulder...honestly, men dont have vaingas so until they do, they .just .don't. get. it. :haha:

Amen sister!!!!!!


----------



## sla545

HollySSmith said:


> So yesterday, i was pretty down. I had all the symptoms, the chart but just not the pregnancy test. Dh was pretty upset too so we basically avoided each other all morning lol.
> Well this morning came another temp rise, and I had one test left and decided to use it. This is what I got.
> 
> Its very faint but there. Can you see it?

:hugs:
I can see it! It has always been my understanding it doesnt matter how faint a line, any line means it is picking up HCG! Fxd for you that it keeps getting darker! So excited for you:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

HOLLY!!

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: 

Oh yeah, and YES! I can see it! I just KNEW it was your month! your chart looked too good! :wohoo:!!!!!


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> HOLLY!!
> 
> :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin:
> 
> Oh yeah, and YES! I can see it! I just KNEW it was your month! your chart looked too good! :wohoo:!!!!!

LMAO! You're too funny! I'll be POAS for the next few days to make sure I get a progression. I'm numb I think, after being so upset yesterday about it not happening, then to get a positive today....my head is going to explode lol.


----------



## runnergrl

I could not be happier. I think I was almost as shocked as you were yesterday when you didnt see a line.. it was just hiding. I knew it was there, lol!


----------



## HollySSmith

I can't wait for you and the other ladies to join me!


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> I can't wait for you and the other ladies to join me!

Me either hahahabut sooooooooo freaking excited for you!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## marymoomin

Can I join. I am ttc#2. I have had 2 ectopics, one before DD and one after, and I had methotrexate. Good luck ladies! XX


----------



## HollySSmith

marymoomin said:


> Can I join. I am ttc#2. I have had 2 ectopics, one before DD and one after, and I had methotrexate. Good luck ladies! XX

Of course! Welcome!


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait for you and the other ladies to join me!
> 
> Me either hahahabut sooooooooo freaking excited for you!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Me too!!


----------



## sla545

So google is not my friend. Trying not to symptom spot, but thought I would educate myself about things that happen after ovulation. I am reading about implantation of a fertilized egg and the sites I am looking at say it most common to happen between day dpo6-12. How do you have all these dpo symptoms on day 1,2,3 etc if you have not even had implantation? Im confused. When the egg gets fertilized, but before it gets implanted, are there hormones released or something. Someone please share your vast knowledge of this subject before I go crazy!!!


----------



## mimismom

Ok ladies the iud is out, hardly no pain and the doc said I should not have a problem o'ing since.I have had af regularly since having the iud...now lets see what the.sperm and egg have.to say about it! Lol


----------



## MamaMac123

marymoomin said:


> Can I join. I am ttc#2. I have had 2 ectopics, one before DD and one after, and I had methotrexate. Good luck ladies! XX

Wow, sounds like you've been through a lot of rough stuff along the ttc path :hugs: welcome to the thread and :dust: to you!


----------



## MamaMac123

Ahhhhhhhh Holly! You're new baby ticker in your sig!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Just seeing that addition to our thread has a huge grin on my face!!!!


----------



## sla545

mimismom said:


> Ok ladies the iud is out, hardly no pain and the doc said I should not have a problem o'ing since.I have had af regularly since having the iud...now lets see what the.sperm and egg have.to say about it! Lol

Good luck!


----------



## MamaMac123

mimismom said:


> Ok ladies the iud is out, hardly no pain and the doc said I should not have a problem o'ing since.I have had af regularly since having the iud...now lets see what the.sperm and egg have.to say about it! Lol

Woohoo!!!! :happydance: :dust: and happy :sex: to you :haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:



> So google is not my friend. Trying not to symptom spot, but thought I would educate myself about things that happen after ovulation. I am reading about implantation of a fertilized egg and the sites I am looking at say it most common to happen between day dpo6-12. How do you have all these dpo symptoms on day 1,2,3 etc if you have not even had implantation? Im confused. When the egg gets fertilized, but before it gets implanted, are there hormones released or something. Someone please share your vast knowledge of this subject before I go crazy!!!

Hmmm good question, and I have no idea! What symptoms do people usually get right away? All I've really heard about is stuff similar to AF on her way so it's often hard to tell the difference. And most of those are later past ovulation rot, not just a couple days.


----------



## HollySSmith

MamaMac123 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> So google is not my friend. Trying not to symptom spot, but thought I would educate myself about things that happen after ovulation. I am reading about implantation of a fertilized egg and the sites I am looking at say it most common to happen between day dpo6-12. How do you have all these dpo symptoms on day 1,2,3 etc if you have not even had implantation? Im confused. When the egg gets fertilized, but before it gets implanted, are there hormones released or something. Someone please share your vast knowledge of this subject before I go crazy!!!
> 
> Hmmm good question, and I have no idea! What symptoms do people usually get right away? All I've really heard about is stuff similar to AF on her way so it's often hard to tell the difference. And most of those are later past ovulation rot, not just a couple days.Click to expand...

Not entirely sure myself. I know I had a lot of symptoms past 5dpo, but nothing that significant beforehand. Though perhaps conception (not just implantation) causes a hormone release of some kind? It would make sense, considering your body has to have a lot of ducks in a row for the implantation to occur...


----------



## HollySSmith

MamaMac123 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh Holly! You're new baby ticker in your sig!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Just seeing that addition to our thread has a huge grin on my face!!!!

I was going to wait but i figured what the hell! I'm so happy, I want everyone to know why lol!


----------



## HollySSmith

mimismom said:


> Ok ladies the iud is out, hardly no pain and the doc said I should not have a problem o'ing since.I have had af regularly since having the iud...now lets see what the.sperm and egg have.to say about it! Lol

Woohoo! Now its time to :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## marieb

HollySSmith said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh Holly! You're new baby ticker in your sig!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Just seeing that addition to our thread has a huge grin on my face!!!!
> 
> I was going to wait but i figured what the hell! I'm so happy, I want everyone to know why lol!Click to expand...


I agree!!! Gives me hope it will happen for the rest of us soon :)

Did you just DTD when you knew you were fertile or were you using anything else?


----------



## HollySSmith

marieb said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh Holly! You're new baby ticker in your sig!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Just seeing that addition to our thread has a huge grin on my face!!!!
> 
> I was going to wait but i figured what the hell! I'm so happy, I want everyone to know why lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree!!! Gives me hope it will happen for the rest of us soon :)
> 
> Did you just DTD when you knew you were fertile or were you using anything else?Click to expand...

No I didn't use anything other than lots of :sex: 
The only things I take are prenatals, and in that case I just never stopped lol.


----------



## runnergrl

Welcome newbies! baby :dust: all around! Who will be next in the race for a BFP??? Cant wait to see! :wohoo:


----------



## mimismom

Me me.me I will be next! Lol congrats holly oli know you are on cloud 9. Happy and safe 9months to you


----------



## foxiechick1

Hi I hope you don't mind me crashing this party a little late!

This is Cycle 3 for us so fingers crossed that this months is the month! Our DS is 3 now so we are well and truly on the ttc#2 baby train! lol

:dust::dust::dust:to all! xx


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> Welcome newbies! baby :dust: all around! Who will be next in the race for a BFP??? Cant wait to see! :wohoo:

I can't wait to see either!


----------



## HollySSmith

foxiechick1 said:


> Hi I hope you don't mind me crashing this party a little late!
> 
> This is Cycle 3 for us so fingers crossed that this months is the month! Our DS is 3 now so we are well and truly on the ttc#2 baby train! lol
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:to all! xx

Welcome! I hope it's your month! :dust:


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies again im 23 and i have two girls 5 year old and 23 month old ... today makes me 14 days late i have tooken 6 test and i checked one test and it was postive and i took another it was negative so im confused . me and my hubby have been trying for this month will make 3 months but were trying the old fashion way just to enjoy sex and stress free hopfully it will happen soon. i wish yall the best :)


----------



## ellieb31

Room for another little one please?!

I've got a 14 month old daughter (and remember runnergirl from last time round!) and this is our first month ttc. We're trying to have another girl so it may take longer but there's no rush yet, although I am symptom spotting like crazy! AF is due in 2 days and I won't test until then because I was a total poas addict last time. 

Congratulations Holly!

And good luck to everyone else. Looking forward to seeing more BFPs!


----------



## mimismom

Welcome Ellie and Sanchez. Im new to the grpup as well!


----------



## marieb

HollySSmith said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh Holly! You're new baby ticker in your sig!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Just seeing that addition to our thread has a huge grin on my face!!!!
> 
> I was going to wait but i figured what the hell! I'm so happy, I want everyone to know why lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree!!! Gives me hope it will happen for the rest of us soon :)
> 
> Did you just DTD when you knew you were fertile or were you using anything else?Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't use anything other than lots of :sex:
> The only things I take are prenatals, and in that case I just never stopped lol.Click to expand...

I'm always interested to see if people did anything different the month they got their BFP.

We've been BDing after day in my fertile window so I'm starting to wonder if that's too much. I think we'll switch to every other day this month and see if that does anything for us!


----------



## runnergrl

Welcome new ladies!! Ellie, our babies are so close in age! My DS will be 15 months on Thursday. 

I wish AF would hurry up and get here!! I'm ready to start this next cycle already!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## MamaMac123

foxiechick1 said:


> Hi I hope you don't mind me crashing this party a little late!
> 
> This is Cycle 3 for us so fingers crossed that this months is the month! Our DS is 3 now so we are well and truly on the ttc#2 baby train! lol
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:to all! xx

Welcome welcome! :dust: to you as well :thumbup:


----------



## MamaMac123

ellieb31 said:


> Room for another little one please?!
> 
> I've got a 14 month old daughter (and remember runnergirl from last time round!) and this is our first month ttc. We're trying to have another girl so it may take longer but there's no rush yet, although I am symptom spotting like crazy! AF is due in 2 days and I won't test until then because I was a total poas addict last time.
> 
> Congratulations Holly!
> 
> And good luck to everyone else. Looking forward to seeing more BFPs!

Welcome to the thread! :dust: for you!!!


----------



## ellieb31

Hey ladies

Thanks for the warm welcome! How's everyone doing today?

I'd been feeling quite hopeful because I monitor cp and it had gone a lot higher when it is normally low until AF. However today it feels really hard so I'm not as positive. I know you're not out until AF arrives but I'm adjusting my hopes now so I'm not too upset. 

Runnergrl, Abbies birthday is 13 march so they're very close! What is your ds called? I must say, I never thought id be back on here quite so quickly but abbie is an easy baby and I'm not getting any younger! 

Hope you all have a lovely day! Anyone testing today? 

xxx


----------



## marieb

Well AF arrived today right on time with awful cramps that kept me up half the night :(

We're on to month six now which is so frustrating. I'm 22, DH is 24 it shouldn't be taking us this long! It's getting harder and harder not to worry that something is wrong.


----------



## runnergrl

ellieb31 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome! How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I'd been feeling quite hopeful because I monitor cp and it had gone a lot higher when it is normally low until AF. However today it feels really hard so I'm not as positive. I know you're not out until AF arrives but I'm adjusting my hopes now so I'm not too upset.
> 
> Runnergrl, Abbies birthday is 13 march so they're very close! What is your ds called? I must say, I never thought id be back on here quite so quickly but abbie is an easy baby and I'm not getting any younger!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day! Anyone testing today?
> 
> xxx

Brady is his name and I love the name Abbie! so cute! Is she all over the place and into everything? I am finding it so interesting the difference between boys and girls even at age 1...arent you?? Its pretty funny. He is 100% boy for sure! into cars, balls, golf, and puppies!:thumbup:

When do you plan on testing? I hear you on the not getting any younger.. I turn 32 this year in October! If I fall pregnant next cycle, we will find out the sex of new baby right around my birthday just like last time. That was the neatest birthday present last time!!:cloud9:

The TWW is long, but waiting from O to your next cycle is torture!!! I wish I could just sleep until its time to :sex:! LOL!!!

Good luck to all this week testers! I've lost track!


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> Well AF arrived today right on time with awful cramps that kept me up half the night :(
> 
> We're on to month six now which is so frustrating. I'm 22, DH is 24 it shouldn't be taking us this long! It's getting harder and harder not to worry that something is wrong.

:cry: I'm sorry Marieb...:hugs:

Have you guys done any testing yet? It's probably been long enough now you could look into it if you haven't already. I think you mentioned before you guys had BD every day of your fertile time and you worried that may have been too much. From what I've read, that's only a concern if your hubby has a sperm low sperm count etc. otherwise, dtd daily shouldn't be an issue. :hugs: Hang in there.


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Well AF arrived today right on time with awful cramps that kept me up half the night :(
> 
> We're on to month six now which is so frustrating. I'm 22, DH is 24 it shouldn't be taking us this long! It's getting harder and harder not to worry that something is wrong.
> 
> :cry: I'm sorry Marieb...:hugs:
> 
> Have you guys done any testing yet? It's probably been long enough now you could look into it if you haven't already. I think you mentioned before you guys had BD every day of your fertile time and you worried that may have been too much. From what I've read, that's only a concern if your hubby has a sperm low sperm count etc. otherwise, dtd daily shouldn't be an issue. :hugs: Hang in there.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm going to get my prolactin and thyroid levels checked as soon as I book an appointment. Then if we haven't conceived by August we'll be going back to my doctor's for some additional testing.

DH has never had his sperm tested so I have no idea what his count is like so I figured it might be a good idea to BD every other day just in case. My doctor also suggested trying to time it so we BD a couple days before ovulation, right before or the day of ovulation and the day or two after. I figure it can't hurt to try for a couple of cycles.


----------



## MamaMac123

Well I've basically given up on OPKs for now. Testing has been making me crazy and I'm so tired of the negatives starring me in the face....no AF at this point. I swear I've had ovulation symptoms the past 3-4 days (minor lower back ache, increased sex drive, watery and ewcm, cervix is high, etc) but OPKs were all saying negative and temp hasn't gone up yet. So frustrating! Is it normal to have all the ovulation sighs without ovulation? Should I be expecting AF at some point or not until after I finally ovulate? (if I ever do!) :cry: feeling so deflated about it all today. Wish my body would just work! It's only our first cycle so I could deal with it not happening for the first couple tries, but to know I'm not working right to even attempt it is so hard to deal with and having no idea when it will start working is torture!


----------



## mimismom

Im sorry mamamac, I have heard ppl say that your body could be trying to O but not releasing. do you think your stressing too much?


----------



## HollySSmith

marieb said:


> Well AF arrived today right on time with awful cramps that kept me up half the night :(
> 
> We're on to month six now which is so frustrating. I'm 22, DH is 24 it shouldn't be taking us this long! It's getting harder and harder not to worry that something is wrong.

I'm sorry to hear that the :witch: got you. It must be incredibly frustrating but i agree with mamamac, it would be a good idea to do some basic testing now to rule things out. On the other hand, it can take perfectly healthy couples up to a year to conceive (I think we only have a 25% chance each month to conceive) but if there is an issue, then it's better to have it found sooner than later. :hugs:


----------



## HollySSmith

MamaMac123 said:


> Well I've basically given up on OPKs for now. Testing has been making me crazy and I'm so tired of the negatives starring me in the face....no AF at this point. I swear I've had ovulation symptoms the past 3-4 days (minor lower back ache, increased sex drive, watery and ewcm, cervix is high, etc) but OPKs were all saying negative and temp hasn't gone up yet. So frustrating! Is it normal to have all the ovulation sighs without ovulation? Should I be expecting AF at some point or not until after I finally ovulate? (if I ever do!) :cry: feeling so deflated about it all today. Wish my body would just work! It's only our first cycle so I could deal with it not happening for the first couple tries, but to know I'm not working right to even attempt it is so hard to deal with and having no idea when it will start working is torture!

I'm sorry to hear that...do you chart at all? I never used opk's because I've heard several people having the same problem (never getting positives) and also, I'm a cheap person lol. I think you can have a 'period' when you don't ovulate but I'm not sure. What bc were you on before or did you have irregular cycles before too. I know some kinds can be really bad for messing up your cycle....


----------



## HollySSmith

ellieb31 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome! How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I'd been feeling quite hopeful because I monitor cp and it had gone a lot higher when it is normally low until AF. However today it feels really hard so I'm not as positive. I know you're not out until AF arrives but I'm adjusting my hopes now so I'm not too upset.
> 
> Runnergrl, Abbies birthday is 13 march so they're very close! What is your ds called? I must say, I never thought id be back on here quite so quickly but abbie is an easy baby and I'm not getting any younger!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day! Anyone testing today?
> 
> xxx

When is AF due? When will you test?


----------



## HollySSmith

Ok
Here are some old pregnancy photos of me...though the furthest they go is 31 weeks. Go figure, the photographer doesnt have a picture of her belly at term lmao!:dohh:
The first one is just past 17 weeks

This one is 27 weeks

The last one is 31 weeks


I seemed to have gotten big real fast but then I grew very slowly from there. Now I regret not having a full term shot....I know I was huge but I cant remember exactly HOW huge lol.


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> Well I've basically given up on OPKs for now. Testing has been making me crazy and I'm so tired of the negatives starring me in the face....no AF at this point. I swear I've had ovulation symptoms the past 3-4 days (minor lower back ache, increased sex drive, watery and ewcm, cervix is high, etc) but OPKs were all saying negative and temp hasn't gone up yet. So frustrating! Is it normal to have all the ovulation sighs without ovulation? Should I be expecting AF at some point or not until after I finally ovulate? (if I ever do!) :cry: feeling so deflated about it all today. Wish my body would just work! It's only our first cycle so I could deal with it not happening for the first couple tries, but to know I'm not working right to even attempt it is so hard to deal with and having no idea when it will start working is torture!

Did you recently stop using birth control or anything like that? Sometimes it takes awhile for things to regulate themselves after that. 

I know some people hardly ever get a +OPK because they have such a short surge. I'd just keeping BDing every few days to cover your bases.


----------



## marieb

HollySSmith said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Well AF arrived today right on time with awful cramps that kept me up half the night :(
> 
> We're on to month six now which is so frustrating. I'm 22, DH is 24 it shouldn't be taking us this long! It's getting harder and harder not to worry that something is wrong.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that the :witch: got you. It must be incredibly frustrating but i agree with mamamac, it would be a good idea to do some basic testing now to rule things out. On the other hand, it can take perfectly healthy couples up to a year to conceive (I think we only have a 25% chance each month to conceive) but if there is an issue, then it's better to have it found sooner than later. :hugs:Click to expand...

It would definitely be good to know sooner than later!

i just wish I had some idea why it isn't working. I'm at a healthy weight, eat well, avoid alcohol and caffeine, exercise. I know I'm ovulating and have fairly regular cycles and as far as I know I don't have anything like PCOS or endo. 

I think this month we'll just try to BD every 2-3 days. I'm also going to try to focus more on my son. I get so wrapped up thinking about wanting another baby when I should try to be 100% focused on the one I already have!


----------



## runnergrl

Holly- love your pics, I totally remember them! I cant believe you dont have a full term one either. Just curious, did you nurse?

How old is everyone on here? just wondering if I am the old grandma :haha:


----------



## ellieb31

I'm 34 now despite my name (35 in sept) so want to get this baby making malarky done now! 

I'm going to buy a test tomorrow and save it for Thursday fmu assuming the witch doesn't arrive. I realised when I checked my cp this morning it was straight after bd (sorry, tmi) so I checked again this pm and it's really soft again (and still high). It was checking my cp that made me realise I was pregnant last time do it's hard not to get my hopes up! 

Brady is a lovely name too! Yes, she's into everything! She was walking from 10 months so I'm used to that now although I do still get the odd shock - like when she could suddenly reach stuff off the worktop and got hold of an incredibly sharp knife! 
What really amazes me is how quickly the new born stage is over. I never thought I'd be ready to go through all if that again so soon but here I am hoping and praying for a BFP!


----------



## ellieb31

No I'm not! I'm 33 now, 34 in sept! 

Baby brain??


----------



## runnergrl

ellieb31 said:


> I'm 34 now despite my name (35 in sept) so want to get this baby making malarky done now!
> 
> I'm going to buy a test tomorrow and save it for Thursday fmu assuming the witch doesn't arrive. I realised when I checked my cp this morning it was straight after bd (sorry, tmi) so I checked again this pm and it's really soft again (and still high). It was checking my cp that made me realise I was pregnant last time do it's hard not to get my hopes up!
> 
> Brady is a lovely name too! Yes, she's into everything! She was walking from 10 months so I'm used to that now although I do still get the odd shock - like when she could suddenly reach stuff off the worktop and got hold of an incredibly sharp knife!
> What really amazes me is how quickly the new born stage is over. I never thought I'd be ready to go through all if that again so soon but here I am hoping and praying for a BFP!

LOL! hopefully it is baby brain! I havent ever checked my CP... and dont have the slightest clue how. I just rely on my temps and OPK's.. Maybe I should look into that


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> Holly- love your pics, I totally remember them! I cant believe you dont have a full term one either. Just curious, did you nurse?
> 
> How old is everyone on here? just wondering if I am the old grandma :haha:

Yeah I bf exclusively for 6 months, then did both formula and breast milk. It went really good with Dom, so I'm hoping #2 will go as smoothly.


----------



## mimismom

I am 27, really thinking abouy Breastfeeding but dont know y'all


----------



## runnergrl

i highly recommend nursing. We did it for 14+ months. was a very positive, bonding experience for me and my son


----------



## HollySSmith

I would have loved to continue bfing but Dom was a biter and cut his first tooth just shy of 3 months. I stuck it out as long as I could but after the third time of drawing blood i called it quits for full-time bfing. He still got bm until he was 9 months but at that point he wasn't interested anymore. I agree that it was a very positive experience. 

Btw I'm 29.


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Well AF arrived today right on time with awful cramps that kept me up half the night :(
> 
> We're on to month six now which is so frustrating. I'm 22, DH is 24 it shouldn't be taking us this long! It's getting harder and harder not to worry that something is wrong.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that the :witch: got you. It must be incredibly frustrating but i agree with mamamac, it would be a good idea to do some basic testing now to rule things out. On the other hand, it can take perfectly healthy couples up to a year to conceive (I think we only have a 25% chance each month to conceive) but if there is an issue, then it's better to have it found sooner than later. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It would definitely be good to know sooner than later!
> 
> i just wish I had some idea why it isn't working. I'm at a healthy weight, eat well, avoid alcohol and caffeine, exercise. I know I'm ovulating and have fairly regular cycles and as far as I know I don't have anything like PCOS or endo.
> 
> I think this month we'll just try to BD every 2-3 days. I'm also going to try to focus more on my son. I get so wrapped up thinking about wanting another baby when I should try to be 100% focused on the one I already have!Click to expand...

That's not a bad plan. I hear stories all the time of people who get pregnant as soon as they stop "trying" so hard. Relax, have fun, enjoy your little one and it will happen I bet :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> Holly- love your pics, I totally remember them! I cant believe you dont have a full term one either. Just curious, did you nurse?
> 
> How old is everyone on here? just wondering if I am the old grandma :haha:

I turn 30 in a couple weeks


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Holly- love your pics, I totally remember them! I cant believe you dont have a full term one either. Just curious, did you nurse?
> 
> How old is everyone on here? just wondering if I am the old grandma :haha:

Old grandma?? Hahaha.. Im 28 and DH is 33. I feel like I am getting old!!


----------



## ellieb31

Morning all

How is everyone doing today? I'm a little bit crazier than usual but that's what happens at this point in the month! AF is due today and I spent yesterday evening convinced I was out because of the cramps and back ache. Then I dreamt I was pregnant and got all hopeful again. It's amazing how ttc can mess with your head so much especially since its only my first month trying! 

Anyway I've decided to test today instead of winding myself up fir another 24 hours! I can't get to the shop yet so will let you know this afternoon. 

I breast fed too until Abbie self weaned at 5 months. I didn't want to stop but she just refused the boob completely. I'll definitely bf next time too. 

Anyone got good symptoms today? This thread needs some bfp's!!


----------



## runnergrl

ellieb31 said:


> Morning all
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I'm a little bit crazier than usual but that's what happens at this point in the month! AF is due today and I spent yesterday evening convinced I was out because of the cramps and back ache. Then I dreamt I was pregnant and got all hopeful again. It's amazing how ttc can mess with your head so much especially since its only my first month trying!
> 
> Anyway I've decided to test today instead of winding myself up fir another 24 hours! I can't get to the shop yet so will let you know this afternoon.
> 
> I breast fed too until Abbie self weaned at 5 months. I didn't want to stop but she just refused the boob completely. I'll definitely bf next time too.
> 
> Anyone got good symptoms today? This thread needs some bfp's!!



Good luck today Ellie!! You're right-- more BFP's. Dreams are a really good sign!!


----------



## MamaMac123

ellieb31 said:


> Morning all
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I'm a little bit crazier than usual but that's what happens at this point in the month! AF is due today and I spent yesterday evening convinced I was out because of the cramps and back ache. Then I dreamt I was pregnant and got all hopeful again. It's amazing how ttc can mess with your head so much especially since its only my first month trying!
> 
> Anyway I've decided to test today instead of winding myself up fir another 24 hours! I can't get to the shop yet so will let you know this afternoon.
> 
> I breast fed too until Abbie self weaned at 5 months. I didn't want to stop but she just refused the boob completely. I'll definitely bf next time too.
> 
> Anyone got good symptoms today? This thread needs some bfp's!!

Good luck on the test!!!! Can't wait to hear! :happydance:


----------



## HollySSmith

MamaMac123 said:


> ellieb31 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I'm a little bit crazier than usual but that's what happens at this point in the month! AF is due today and I spent yesterday evening convinced I was out because of the cramps and back ache. Then I dreamt I was pregnant and got all hopeful again. It's amazing how ttc can mess with your head so much especially since its only my first month trying!
> 
> Anyway I've decided to test today instead of winding myself up fir another 24 hours! I can't get to the shop yet so will let you know this afternoon.
> 
> I breast fed too until Abbie self weaned at 5 months. I didn't want to stop but she just refused the boob completely. I'll definitely bf next time too.
> 
> Anyone got good symptoms today? This thread needs some bfp's!!
> 
> Good luck on the test!!!! Can't wait to hear! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh me too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## foxiechick1

ellieb31 said:


> Morning all
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I'm a little bit crazier than usual but that's what happens at this point in the month! AF is due today and I spent yesterday evening convinced I was out because of the cramps and back ache. Then I dreamt I was pregnant and got all hopeful again. It's amazing how ttc can mess with your head so much especially since its only my first month trying!
> 
> Anyway I've decided to test today instead of winding myself up fir another 24 hours! I can't get to the shop yet so will let you know this afternoon.
> 
> I breast fed too until Abbie self weaned at 5 months. I didn't want to stop but she just refused the boob completely. I'll definitely bf next time too.
> 
> Anyone got good symptoms today? This thread needs some bfp's!!

Oooo good luck, can't wait to hear!! xx


----------



## mummyclo

Sorry I've been so absent! AF eventually came and I was depressed :( I should be Ovulating any day now though! :thumbup:



MamaMac123 said:


> ellieb31 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I'm a little bit crazier than usual but that's what happens at this point in the month! AF is due today and I spent yesterday evening convinced I was out because of the cramps and back ache. Then I dreamt I was pregnant and got all hopeful again. It's amazing how ttc can mess with your head so much especially since its only my first month trying!
> 
> Anyway I've decided to test today instead of winding myself up fir another 24 hours! I can't get to the shop yet so will let you know this afternoon.
> 
> I breast fed too until Abbie self weaned at 5 months. I didn't want to stop but she just refused the boob completely. I'll definitely bf next time too.
> 
> Anyone got good symptoms today? This thread needs some bfp's!!
> 
> Good luck!!Click to expand...


----------



## mimismom

Goooood luuuck Ellie.

I had my IUD out mon. Barely spotted Tuesday got a little spotting and today Its increasing so I dont know what that says for me being that I am suppose to ov any where from tomorrow til the 13th. Sooooo I guess I will keep opk testing and temping. 

We do need some bfp in here


----------



## ellieb31

Sorry to disappoint but :bfn: I'm afraid. I bought a two pack so I'll test again in the morning but I won't get my hopes up because I'd expect to have a faint positive by now. 

I'd love it to change to :bfp: but if it doesn't onwards and upwards for cycle 2!


----------



## ellieb31

And thank you all so much for the good vibes. It means a lot!


----------



## runnergrl

awwwww:( Sorry Ellie! do you chart? are your cycles 28 days? If they are and you arent pregnant, we will be very close to each other if we both conceive this next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## sla545

Sorry to hear about the BFN ellie. Good vibes for next cycle! 

Well today is 3-5dpo and I am getting super anxious. Took another OPK yesterday and it was negative so I am officially convinced that I did O this cycle, but I am just not sure when yet. I really think I am 5dpo so since i wont be able to wait Im sure i will POAS this weekend. Not getting my hopes up though and am expecting a BFN since it will be early!


----------



## runnergrl

sla- love your new avitar pic! your son is adorable!


----------



## HappyCpl

I would like to join as well. I'm on CD20 and just got our OPK + this morning. We DTD last night and will for sure DTD tonight. Just hope we don't miss it. We have been trying since December, but it's our first month using OPK. Good luck ladies!


----------



## HollySSmith

ellieb31 said:


> Sorry to disappoint but :bfn: I'm afraid. I bought a two pack so I'll test again in the morning but I won't get my hopes up because I'd expect to have a faint positive by now.
> 
> I'd love it to change to :bfp: but if it doesn't onwards and upwards for cycle 2!

Aww sorry to hear that! But you're not out until the :witch: gets you!


----------



## HollySSmith

HappyCpl said:


> I would like to join as well. I'm on CD20 and just got our OPK + this morning. We DTD last night and will for sure DTD tonight. Just hope we don't miss it. We have been trying since December, but it's our first month using OPK. Good luck ladies!

Welcome! Better bump uglies tonight ;) Do you chart?


----------



## MamaMac123

Bummer Ellie :( I'm sorry.....let's all shoot for next month! Maybe my cycle will start up by then!


----------



## runnergrl

[email protected] Holly! did you test again? get a good strong line?

Welcome, HappyCpl


----------



## marieb

HappyCpl said:


> I would like to join as well. I'm on CD20 and just got our OPK + this morning. We DTD last night and will for sure DTD tonight. Just hope we don't miss it. We have been trying since December, but it's our first month using OPK. Good luck ladies!

Good luck!

We've been trying since January. Hope it happens soon for the both of us.


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> [email protected] Holly! did you test again? get a good strong line?
> 
> Welcome, HappyCpl

I did, but the test was a dud :( it sucks using FMU on a crap test...it didn't even have a control line lol! I'll test again tomorrow with a frer, I'll post it :)


----------



## ellieb31

Hi all

Tested again this morning and still :bfn: I'm disappointed but not surprised since it is the first month of trying and just off bcp. I just hope AF arrives soon so that I can stop that little niggling bit of hope which you cant help but have until you start bleeding!

Runnergrl my cycles were 28 days last time ttc so hopefully we'll end up on the same timeframe for next cycle but can't be sure until AF arrives - she could keep me waiting for weeks just for fun! When do you expect to O?

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## mummyclo

Good luck everyone!
Just got a feint line on OPK today so hopefully O in the next day or 2.
:sex: last night and probably tomorrow (best give poor OH a rest!) 
:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Hi Can I join too?
My little girl is coming up to 11 months so this month we are thinking about number 2. I stopped BF in March and had 2 35 day cycles, but seem to have short luteal phases (10-12 days) so am taking vitamin B6 this month to try to length it as read that can help. 
I also have some OPKs but they were cheapo ones from amazon so I'm not sure how correct they will be! I don't really know when I'll Ov though so am starting to use them from today and then will see what happens. What time of day do you test generally?
I know it sounds crazy but we always have people staying and I'm starting to get a bit annoyed by it as we were meant to TTC the past 2 cycles but we had family here both times so now I'm trying to stop visitors for a 2 week period until I can work out when i Ov otherwise we may not get the opportunity to properly try.

I hope everyone else is doing well - I'm sorry I read a few pages but there are too many to read and catch up so I'll start from here. Its good to see that there are already some hopefuls.


----------



## mummyclo

Hann12 said:


> Hi Can I join too?
> My little girl is coming up to 11 months so this month we are thinking about number 2. I stopped BF in March and had 2 35 day cycles, but seem to have short luteal phases (10-12 days) so am taking vitamin B6 this month to try to length it as read that can help.
> I also have some OPKs but they were cheapo ones from amazon so I'm not sure how correct they will be! I don't really know when I'll Ov though so am starting to use them from today and then will see what happens. What time of day do you test generally?
> I know it sounds crazy but we always have people staying and I'm starting to get a bit annoyed by it as we were meant to TTC the past 2 cycles but we had family here both times so now I'm trying to stop visitors for a 2 week period until I can work out when i Ov otherwise we may not get the opportunity to properly try.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well - I'm sorry I read a few pages but there are too many to read and catch up so I'll start from here. Its good to see that there are already some hopefuls.

Welcome :flower:
I test twice a day once between 11 and 4 and between 5 and 10. Usually around 11 and 6 though.
I only use cheapy opks so they 'should' be fine. 
Good luck and lots of :dust: for you x


----------



## HollySSmith

I took another test and it got darker :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







3da52481.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## runnergrl

ellieb31 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tested again this morning and still :bfn: I'm disappointed but not surprised since it is the first month of trying and just off bcp. I just hope AF arrives soon so that I can stop that little niggling bit of hope which you cant help but have until you start bleeding!
> 
> Runnergrl my cycles were 28 days last time ttc so hopefully we'll end up on the same timeframe for next cycle but can't be sure until AF arrives - she could keep me waiting for weeks just for fun! When do you expect to O?
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!

My cycles have been all over the place since I finally got AF back 10 months after having Brady. My first two bleeds were 12 days apart and extremely heavy and I was in a lot of crampy pain. After those two, they have been 31-34 days. I just started charting this cycle and Oed on CD 18. Hoping my LP is at least 12 days, so should be getting AF early next week. I'm so ready!!


----------



## runnergrl

Welcome Hann12:)


----------



## mummyclo

HollySSmith said:


> I took another test and it got darker :happydance:

Yey! :happydance:


----------



## marieb

HollySSmith said:


> I took another test and it got darker :happydance:

Woo hoo! Your second tests looks great :)


----------



## MamaMac123

ellieb31 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tested again this morning and still :bfn: I'm disappointed but not surprised since it is the first month of trying and just off bcp. I just hope AF arrives soon so that I can stop that little niggling bit of hope which you cant help but have until you start bleeding!
> 
> Runnergrl my cycles were 28 days last time ttc so hopefully we'll end up on the same timeframe for next cycle but can't be sure until AF arrives - she could keep me waiting for weeks just for fun! When do you expect to O?
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!

Ellie, just curious, do you know if you ovulated this month? I just went off bc as well and so far I haven't ovulated and no AF and I'm on day 20....but I've heard it can take a few months after bc...so just wondering what your experience stopping it has been.


----------



## MamaMac123

mummyclo said:


> Good luck everyone!
> Just got a feint line on OPK today so hopefully O in the next day or 2.
> :sex: last night and probably tomorrow (best give poor OH a rest!)
> :flower:

Good luck! :dust: and happy :sex: to you!!! :haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> Hi Can I join too?
> My little girl is coming up to 11 months so this month we are thinking about number 2. I stopped BF in March and had 2 35 day cycles, but seem to have short luteal phases (10-12 days) so am taking vitamin B6 this month to try to length it as read that can help.
> I also have some OPKs but they were cheapo ones from amazon so I'm not sure how correct they will be! I don't really know when I'll Ov though so am starting to use them from today and then will see what happens. What time of day do you test generally?
> I know it sounds crazy but we always have people staying and I'm starting to get a bit annoyed by it as we were meant to TTC the past 2 cycles but we had family here both times so now I'm trying to stop visitors for a 2 week period until I can work out when i Ov otherwise we may not get the opportunity to properly try.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well - I'm sorry I read a few pages but there are too many to read and catch up so I'll start from here. Its good to see that there are already some hopefuls.

Welcome to the thread! From what I've read, the cheap tests are supposed to be every bit as accurate as the expensive ones so don't worry too much about that :thumbup: good luck keeping the company away!


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> I took another test and it got darker :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: woohoo! Totally official!!!!! Way to go with the :bfp:!!!! Soooo exciting! :hugs:


----------



## sla545

So exciting Holly!!


----------



## mimismom

HollySSmith said:


> I took another test and it got darker :happydance:

Thats awesome...I want ooooone lol


----------



## HappyCpl

HollySSmith said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join as well. I'm on CD20 and just got our OPK + this morning. We DTD last night and will for sure DTD tonight. Just hope we don't miss it. We have been trying since December, but it's our first month using OPK. Good luck ladies!
> 
> Welcome! Better bump uglies tonight ;) Do you chart?Click to expand...

The only thing we have really done until this month is keep up with my cycles. We did notice CM 2 days before our + and today was still showing +. Hopefully this month will work for us. It was so easy with my first baby.


----------



## HappyCpl

How long after ov should you wait before using pregnancy tests? I got another + this morning with my OPK. How many days should I get a + OPK? I'm so full of questions :)


----------



## marieb

HappyCpl said:


> How long after ov should you wait before using pregnancy tests? I got another + this morning with my OPK. How many days should I get a + OPK? I'm so full of questions :)

I usually get three days of +OPKs with ovulation happening on the last one.

Usually AF is due approx. 14 days after ovulation, so any time around then a pregnancy test should be accurate.


----------



## HappyCpl

marieb said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> How long after ov should you wait before using pregnancy tests? I got another + this morning with my OPK. How many days should I get a + OPK? I'm so full of questions :)
> 
> I usually get three days of +OPKs with ovulation happening on the last one.
> 
> Usually AF is due approx. 14 days after ovulation, so any time around then a pregnancy test should be accurate.Click to expand...

Thank you! That's very helpful. That's what I was thinking but I have seen where some were taking them much earlier.


----------



## marieb

HappyCpl said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> How long after ov should you wait before using pregnancy tests? I got another + this morning with my OPK. How many days should I get a + OPK? I'm so full of questions :)
> 
> I usually get three days of +OPKs with ovulation happening on the last one.
> 
> Usually AF is due approx. 14 days after ovulation, so any time around then a pregnancy test should be accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! That's very helpful. That's what I was thinking but I have seen where some were taking them much earlier.Click to expand...

You can definitely take them earlier. I know some people who've gotten BFP's at 8dpo although that's not very common. I used to take tests beginning at 7dpo but got so tired of seeing only negatives. Now I only take them if my period is late.


----------



## HappyCpl

HollySSmith said:


> I took another test and it got darker :happydance:

Congrats!!! That's very exciting!


----------



## ellieb31

I started on bcp (at doctors recommendation) when Abbie was 6 weeks old. It made me bleed like crazy when I had only just finished my postpartum bleeding so I stopped taking it and didn't use anything for about 6 months. My periods were painful but regular 28 day cycles like when I'd been ttc previously. I went on a different bcp for 6 months ending a month ago and I'm hoping that my body will get back into it's normal cycle quickly since it did when we ttc #1. 

I'm not opking/temping etc at this point. I check my cp and cm but that's not an exact science and I didn't start until after ov so I can't be sure that I did (ov that is) but, at this point, I've got no reason to assume that I didn't. 

I've just looked at a bfp photo from first time round and I tested when I was two days late and only got a faint line. It's quite surprising and makes me wonder if I tested too early this time but I also know we'll believe anything to keep our hopes up! 

:dust:


----------



## MamaMac123

ellieb31 said:


> I started on bcp (at doctors recommendation) when Abbie was 6 weeks old. It made me bleed like crazy when I had only just finished my postpartum bleeding so I stopped taking it and didn't use anything for about 6 months. My periods were painful but regular 28 day cycles like when I'd been ttc previously. I went on a different bcp for 6 months ending a month ago and I'm hoping that my body will get back into it's normal cycle quickly since it did when we ttc #1.
> 
> I'm not opking/temping etc at this point. I check my cp and cm but that's not an exact science and I didn't start until after ov so I can't be sure that I did (ov that is) but, at this point, I've got no reason to assume that I didn't.
> 
> I've just looked at a bfp photo from first time round and I tested when I was two days late and only got a faint line. It's quite surprising and makes me wonder if I tested too early this time but I also know we'll believe anything to keep our hopes up!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks for sharing :hugs: and keep your hopes up, you never know :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Just found out some awesome news and wanted to share....a little piece of baby dust hope :dust: 

I just found out one of my friends whose been ttc for over a year is now pregnant....with TWINS!!!!!! :happydance: So happy and excited for her...after going through month one ttc I honestly don't know how she made it through so long without totally losing it and she sooooo deserves this amazing blessing! Just wanted to share the news with you guys who will all really appreciate it :)


----------



## runnergrl

awesome!!


----------



## marieb

That's awesome. I love hearing hopeful stories like that :)


----------



## HollySSmith

That's so nice to hear! I have several people close to me who have fertility issues and honestly, it's so cruel. You're friends must be on cloud nine!


----------



## sla545

Thats great to hear Mama!!


----------



## mimismom

:oneofeach::hugs:


MamaMac123 said:


> Just found out some awesome news and wanted to share....a little piece of baby dust hope :dust:
> 
> I just found out one of my friends whose been ttc for over a year is now pregnant....with TWINS!!!!!! :happydance: So happy and excited for her...after going through month one ttc I honestly don't know how she made it through so long without totally losing it and she sooooo deserves this amazing blessing! Just wanted to share the news with you guys who will all really appreciate it :)

awwww this is awesome! congrats to her! 
twins! looks like she got double for her trouble!


----------



## HappyCpl

That's wonderful news!


----------



## Hann12

CONGRATULATIONS Hollyssmith! Fab news! Is that the first BFP? I haven't read back.....

So did any of you BF with your first ones? Reason I ask is that I stopped in March at 8 months and I'm wondering if I am still producing prolactin which is causing my luteal phase to be short. Its a stab in the dark as I have no clue really but I do seem to suddenly have a short luteal phase from the past 2 cycles. I'm continuing with the B6 but been told to take B complex too so will buy that today, and then I also read to use progesterone cream, I've just bought that online so I'm hoping it arrives by the time I ovulate so that I can use that. Hopefully that will length the luteal phase. If I am still producing prolactin I'll have to see the Dr though which is annoying.
Why is TTC so complicated sometimes!!!


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Hollyssmith! Fab news! Is that the first BFP? I haven't read back.....
> 
> So did any of you BF with your first ones? Reason I ask is that I stopped in March at 8 months and I'm wondering if I am still producing prolactin which is causing my luteal phase to be short. Its a stab in the dark as I have no clue really but I do seem to suddenly have a short luteal phase from the past 2 cycles. I'm continuing with the B6 but been told to take B complex too so will buy that today, and then I also read to use progesterone cream, I've just bought that online so I'm hoping it arrives by the time I ovulate so that I can use that. Hopefully that will length the luteal phase. If I am still producing prolactin I'll have to see the Dr though which is annoying.
> Why is TTC so complicated sometimes!!!

I think it could be possible, but I've mostly heard of prolactin effecting ovulaion. I weaned DS at 26 months which was in April. So far my LP is fine but my doctor is still sending me for bloodwork to check my prolactin levels just in case. My appointment is Sunday so I'll let you know the results.

Are you leaking milk or anything like that? If you are it's likely your prolactin levels are still elevated.


----------



## Hann12

marieb said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Hollyssmith! Fab news! Is that the first BFP? I haven't read back.....
> 
> So did any of you BF with your first ones? Reason I ask is that I stopped in March at 8 months and I'm wondering if I am still producing prolactin which is causing my luteal phase to be short. Its a stab in the dark as I have no clue really but I do seem to suddenly have a short luteal phase from the past 2 cycles. I'm continuing with the B6 but been told to take B complex too so will buy that today, and then I also read to use progesterone cream, I've just bought that online so I'm hoping it arrives by the time I ovulate so that I can use that. Hopefully that will length the luteal phase. If I am still producing prolactin I'll have to see the Dr though which is annoying.
> Why is TTC so complicated sometimes!!!
> 
> I think it could be possible, but I've mostly heard of prolactin effecting ovulaion. I weaned DS at 26 months which was in April. So far my LP is fine but my doctor is still sending me for bloodwork to check my prolactin levels just in case. My appointment is Sunday so I'll let you know the results.
> 
> Are you leaking milk or anything like that? If you are it's likely your prolactin levels are still elevated.Click to expand...

No leaking milk but if I squeeze them (pretty hard) I can still get a clear substance. Not milky though. Why do you think you have high prolactin out of interest?


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Hollyssmith! Fab news! Is that the first BFP? I haven't read back.....
> 
> So did any of you BF with your first ones? Reason I ask is that I stopped in March at 8 months and I'm wondering if I am still producing prolactin which is causing my luteal phase to be short. Its a stab in the dark as I have no clue really but I do seem to suddenly have a short luteal phase from the past 2 cycles. I'm continuing with the B6 but been told to take B complex too so will buy that today, and then I also read to use progesterone cream, I've just bought that online so I'm hoping it arrives by the time I ovulate so that I can use that. Hopefully that will length the luteal phase. If I am still producing prolactin I'll have to see the Dr though which is annoying.
> Why is TTC so complicated sometimes!!!
> 
> I think it could be possible, but I've mostly heard of prolactin effecting ovulaion. I weaned DS at 26 months which was in April. So far my LP is fine but my doctor is still sending me for bloodwork to check my prolactin levels just in case. My appointment is Sunday so I'll let you know the results.
> 
> Are you leaking milk or anything like that? If you are it's likely your prolactin levels are still elevated.Click to expand...
> 
> No leaking milk but if I squeeze them (pretty hard) I can still get a clear substance. Not milky though. Why do you think you have high prolactin out of interest?Click to expand...

I don't actually. I'll be pretty surprised if the results come back elevated. My doctor is just sending me for blood work to check my prolactin and thyroid levels so if we're not pregnant by august she can rule that out.


----------



## runnergrl

uh oh.. now I'm concerned! I just weaned my son two weeks ago and I know im still producing...Not sure how long my LP is yet.. Im currently on 9DPO.. I hope to start AF no sooner than Monday. Is 12 days a sufficient LP??


----------



## marieb

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunaception

Anyone else ever heard of Luanception before? i just stumbled across it this evening and it seems pretty interesting.
I don't think I'd ever be able to get my room completely dark though.


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunaception
> 
> Anyone else ever heard of Luanception before? i just stumbled across it this evening and it seems pretty interesting.
> I don't think I'd ever be able to get my room completely dark though.

Hmmm interesting theory. I've never heard of it before.


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> uh oh.. now I'm concerned! I just weaned my son two weeks ago and I know im still producing...Not sure how long my LP is yet.. Im currently on 9DPO.. I hope to start AF no sooner than Monday. Is 12 days a sufficient LP??

I would think a 12 day LP would be fine. I think it's more like 8 or 9 day LPs that become a concern. At least that's what I read recently. :shrug: but I haven't looked into it a ton. My Best friend has 28 day cycles but ovulates on day 17 so her LP is shorter than normal and she got pregnant with both her kids the first month of trying.


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> uh oh.. now I'm concerned! I just weaned my son two weeks ago and I know im still producing...Not sure how long my LP is yet.. Im currently on 9DPO.. I hope to start AF no sooner than Monday. Is 12 days a sufficient LP??
> 
> I would think a 12 day LP would be fine. I think it's more like 8 or 9 day LPs that become a concern. At least that's what I read recently. :shrug: but I haven't looked into it a ton. My Best friend has 28 day cycles but ovulates on day 17 so her LP is shorter than normal and she got pregnant with both her kids the first month of trying.Click to expand...

Yes agreed, I think 10+ is fine but less than that is a problem. I think mine have dropped under the 10, maybe around 8 but I can't be totally sure which is why I'm doing opks this month and taking B6.


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks girls. I'm on 10DPO today ad getting cramps, so I know AF is on her way. I hope she doesn't come today, Monday would be ideal!


----------



## ellieb31

Hope she stays away for you runnergrl, for the weekend at least! I've had loads of cramps and kept thinking AF was here but not yet. 

I'm still bfn (and on a digi so I wouldn't keep checking!). I've got no idea if AF will arrive any minute or if I'm going to ov or just be in limbo for weeks. At the moment that's ok and it's quite nice to have no idea what i 'should' be doing for once. Although I'm sure another couple of days and I'll be moaning about how annoying it is being so clueless!

Hope everyone is well, enjoying their weekends and doing lots of :BD: you know, just in case!


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunaception
> 
> Anyone else ever heard of Luanception before? i just stumbled across it this evening and it seems pretty interesting.
> I don't think I'd ever be able to get my room completely dark though.
> 
> Hmmm interesting theory. I've never heard of it before.Click to expand...

I hadn't either. It seems a little "out there" for me, but definitely can't hurt.


----------



## mummyclo

:hissy: I hate waiting!!!!


----------



## Hann12

mummyclo said:


> :hissy: I hate waiting!!!!

Hopefully you'll get good news soon! 

I'm on cd 11 and doing opks as no idea about when/if I'm ovulating - so far negative results which is fairly expected. Just wish I knew what was happening so I could give myself a decent shot at ttc!


----------



## Macmad

runnergrl said:


> I keep seeing these threads about TTC #2, but I feel like I am crashing them too late, so I am starting my own! Not sure if we will get it this first time, but we will be trying as soon as I "O" this month, which for me could be anywhere between CD 16-21..:winkwink: My husband will be out of town for work on day 16-17, and he doesnt like to :sex: on weeknights..:haha: he's so beat down and tired from work, lol.. Also we will only be able to BD once or twice each cycle as he has a hernia and each time we do, it is really painful for him. If not this month, we will for sure get after it harder in July.
> 
> My little boy is almost 15 months old and its time to give him and brother or sister.. So excited.. Wish my husband was equally as so!
> 
> Lets do this girls!:happydance:

Hi runnergrl, I remember you from last time around. You were just a bit ahead of me. I was entering the trimesters as you were nearly leaving them! 

Anyway, we're ttc for number 2. Came off pill in May and just had first proper period so heres hoping for a good cycle this time. Im using CBDigi sticks for O as my cycles are messed up and no idea when I ovulate. 

Good luck everyone else :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## runnergrl

Welcome macmad!! Hope we all get our BFP's soon!


----------



## HollySSmith

Welcome! Fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## mimismom

welcome macmad!!!!

Just got a smiley opk. bd last night and today after the +opk. Will go again tonight and in the morn. hope we didnt start bd'ing too late. only time will tell


----------



## mimismom

HollySSmith said:


> Welcome! Fingers crossed for you ladies!

Hows it going? How are you feeling?


----------



## HollySSmith

mimismom said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! Fingers crossed for you ladies!
> 
> Hows it going? How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm feeling pregnant lol. Fatigue is starting to kick in, while ms is in force...actually puked twice at my parents this evening :(
But I know these are good signs just wish it wasn't so masochistic lol.


----------



## runnergrl

Wohoo, Mimismom!! Sound like you are covering all your bases!!

Come on AF!!!! I'm ready to start my last cycle for a good looong time!!


----------



## HollySSmith

mimismom said:


> welcome macmad!!!!
> 
> Just got a smiley opk. bd last night and today after the +opk. Will go again tonight and in the morn. hope we didnt start bd'ing too late. only time will tell

Woohoo! :dust:


----------



## runnergrl

Holly are you still charting?! Lol! Sorry about the morning sickness, I'll take it in about 5 weeks though!!


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> Wohoo, Mimismom!! Sound like you are covering all your bases!!
> 
> Come on AF!!!! I'm ready to start my last cycle for a good looong time!!

Yes! Do you feel like AF is coming? Can't wait to see what happens this cycle!


----------



## runnergrl

She better be! I had cramps yesterday but they've gone today. I want to start tomorrow! Please pray I do! That will be a 12 DPO. Plenty long LP, right??


----------



## mimismom

thanks guys


----------



## sla545

So took my first HPT today and of course it was a BFN! I was totally expecting that as I am only 9dpo, but wanted to test daily until I get a BFP or until AF comes. That is easier for me than waiting until AF should show up and then testing once and getting a BFN or never testing at all because AF showed up!! Weird things we do to Psych ourselves out! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## runnergrl

GL tomorrow Sla! mine was neg at 9dpo, but pos at 10 so its possible! you using FRER?


----------



## runnergrl

Post your tests!


----------



## sla545

Yes, I figure since AF is due Friday then testing tomorrow will be within the "5 days before your missed period" statement and be worth using those rather than the dollar store ones I have. I tried to take pics of my OPKs but the picture quality was horrible. I have a digital camera, but it was just all blurry. I will have to borrow DH phone to take a pic when I think I see anything for interpretation!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome to Macmad! Yay for Minismom!!!! Let's go :bfp: !!!! Good luck to everyone testing in the next couple days :dust: and to Runnergrl getting her AF over and done with to move on to the big show!!!!


----------



## mimismom

HollySSmith said:


> mimismom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! Fingers crossed for you ladies!
> 
> Hows it going? How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling pregnant lol. Fatigue is starting to kick in, while ms is in force...actually puked twice at my parents this evening :(
> But I know these are good signs just wish it wasn't so masochistic lol.Click to expand...

This Is The First time i Will say This about fatigue...Thats awesome lol i remember slping sooo much snd then was late.and found out i was preggo w/my dd


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> She better be! I had cramps yesterday but they've gone today. I want to start tomorrow! Please pray I do! That will be a 12 DPO. Plenty long LP, right??

Fingers crossed that AF shows today!


----------



## HollySSmith

Sla545- good luck testing, and yeah 9dpo is really early...I got my :bfp: at 13dpo, after getting a :bfn: at 12. :dust:

Is there anyone else who is testing this week?


----------



## HollySSmith

I finally used my cb digi, that's the last of my hpt's so I guess my poas addiction is coming to an end :blush:.
 



Attached Files:







1c6f0023.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## runnergrl

lol! yaya! I hope this thread is filled with beautiful BFP's just like those:)


----------



## mummyclo

Awww! I can't wait for a :bfp: good luck to those testing soon!
I've still got 10 days to wait! :(


----------



## marieb

Good luck to everyone!!!
Will be awhile before I'm testing again. Hoping to ovulate in the next week and a half though haha.


----------



## mimismom

Got another Smiley This morning sooooo....Yep dtd again. But last night was great we Made it all romantic, being That our anniversary fell on The day AF came last time. It was Like a make up anniversary night!


----------



## HollySSmith

mimismom said:


> Got another Smiley This morning sooooo....Yep dtd again. But last night was great we Made it all romantic, being That our anniversary fell on The day AF came last time. It was Like a make up anniversary night!

That's awesome, soon you'll be testing! :dust:


----------



## HollySSmith

marieb said:


> Good luck to everyone!!!
> Will be awhile before I'm testing again. Hoping to ovulate in the next week and a half though haha.

Can't wait! I'm so excited for everybody!


----------



## mimismom

HollySSmith said:


> mimismom said:
> 
> 
> Got another Smiley This morning sooooo....Yep dtd again. But last night was great we Made it all romantic, being That our anniversary fell on The day AF came last time. It was Like a make up anniversary night!
> 
> That's awesome, soon you'll be testing! :dust:Click to expand...

Omg i Think iM going to try to make testing,fun. May do The bleach and pinesol tests. Lol


----------



## mimismom

Oh and quick question my..temp was at 97.6 over The past few days amd This morning its at 98.34. Does it mean i have O'd already?


----------



## HollySSmith

You could have, that's quite a jump in temp...though I find it's easier to tell if you have O'd after a few days of temping.


----------



## HappyCpl

HollySSmith said:


> Sla545- good luck testing, and yeah 9dpo is really early...I got my :bfp: at 13dpo, after getting a :bfn: at 12. :dust:
> 
> Is there anyone else who is testing this week?

Congrats to ya!! 

We will start testing either Saturday or Sunday. I want to wait longer, but I know me and knowing I have a drawer full of HPT, it's killing me now. But I know its too soon. I don't know if it's nerves or what but I have been so nauseous these last 2 days and my "girls" are oober sensitive. Hopefully it's not PMS with a side of nerves...

Anyone else testing this weekend?


----------



## runnergrl

HappyCpl said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> Sla545- good luck testing, and yeah 9dpo is really early...I got my :bfp: at 13dpo, after getting a :bfn: at 12. :dust:
> 
> Is there anyone else who is testing this week?
> 
> Congrats to ya!!
> 
> We will start testing either Saturday or Sunday. I want to wait longer, but I know me and knowing I have a drawer full of HPT, it's killing me now. But I know its too soon. I don't know if it's nerves or what but I have been so nauseous these last 2 days and my "girls" are oober sensitive. Hopefully it's not PMS with a side of nerves...
> 
> Anyone else testing this weekend?Click to expand...

 How many DPO are you ?


----------



## marieb

mimismom said:


> Oh and quick question my..temp was at 97.6 over The past few days amd This morning its at 98.34. Does it mean i have O'd already?


That definitely sounds promising. Fertility friend usually confirms ovulation after three high temps. I'd keep BDing for the next couple of days just in case, but if it stays high you probably O'd.

Good luck and hope this is it for you :)


----------



## Hann12

Mimismom - sounds like you have covered yourself for this months so big fingers crossed for a BFP! 

I'm still waiting to ov - only on CD 12 (i think!) and negative on the opks so far. I've ordered some soy isoflavones for next cycle. 
I REALLY want my BFP soon and we've barely started trying! Its funny how you can be going about your life totally content, then as soon as you decide to try for a baby its all you can think about!!


----------



## HappyCpl

runnergrl said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> Sla545- good luck testing, and yeah 9dpo is really early...I got my :bfp: at 13dpo, after getting a :bfn: at 12. :dust:
> 
> Is there anyone else who is testing this week?
> 
> Congrats to ya!!
> 
> We will start testing either Saturday or Sunday. I want to wait longer, but I know me and knowing I have a drawer full of HPT, it's killing me now. But I know its too soon. I don't know if it's nerves or what but I have been so nauseous these last 2 days and my "girls" are oober sensitive. Hopefully it's not PMS with a side of nerves...
> 
> Anyone else testing this weekend?Click to expand...
> 
> How many DPO are you ?Click to expand...

I'm 5DPO today.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> Mimismom - sounds like you have covered yourself for this months so big fingers crossed for a BFP!
> 
> I'm still waiting to ov - only on CD 12 (i think!) and negative on the opks so far. I've ordered some soy isoflavones for next cycle.
> I REALLY want my BFP soon and we've barely started trying! Its funny how you can be going about your life totally content, then as soon as you decide to try for a baby its all you can think about!!

So true, I'm in the exact same boat. Been thinking about soy isoflavones. Have you used them before?


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Mimismom - sounds like you have covered yourself for this months so big fingers crossed for a BFP!
> 
> I'm still waiting to ov - only on CD 12 (i think!) and negative on the opks so far. I've ordered some soy isoflavones for next cycle.
> I REALLY want my BFP soon and we've barely started trying! Its funny how you can be going about your life totally content, then as soon as you decide to try for a baby its all you can think about!!
> 
> So true, I'm in the exact same boat. Been thinking about soy isoflavones. Have you used them before?Click to expand...

I haven't, I was recommended them so thinking of taking them next cycle - I was too late for this one!


----------



## marieb

Since we're on the topic is anyone trying anything different this cycle to up their chances of conceiving?


----------



## Hann12

marieb said:


> Since we're on the topic is anyone trying anything different this cycle to up their chances of conceiving?

I am - I'm taking b6, and now also b complex. I'm also using opks and hoping (if it arrives in time) to try natural progesterone cream. I've had short luteal phases so hoping that helps! 
Any other tips?


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Since we're on the topic is anyone trying anything different this cycle to up their chances of conceiving?
> 
> I am - I'm taking b6, and now also b complex. I'm also using opks and hoping (if it arrives in time) to try natural progesterone cream. I've had short luteal phases so hoping that helps!
> Any other tips?Click to expand...

Haha I'm trying like five million different things as its probably our last good chance of concieving before we go for fertility testing. 

I'm doing all the regular things like OPKs, charting and checking cm and cp. I'll also be trying
Robutussin- for increased quality and quantity of fertile cm. I'm also thinking of trying grapefruit juice for the same reason as I know lots of people who have had success with it. 
Softcups- to keep the sperm up there longer haha
Preseed- pretty self explanatory 
Kiwi and Pineapple core- After ovulation to help with implantation 

We're also going to try BDing every other day around ovulation. We did the everyday thing for a few months so now we're going to work with the assumption that maybe there's a slight sperm count issue going on.


----------



## mimismom

HappyCpl said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> Sla545- good luck testing, and yeah 9dpo is really early...I got my :bfp: at 13dpo, after getting a :bfn: at 12. :dust:
> 
> Is there anyone else who is testing this week?
> 
> Congrats to ya!!
> 
> We will start testing either Saturday or Sunday. I want to wait longer, but I know me and knowing I have a drawer full of HPT, it's killing me now. But I know its too soon. I don't know if it's nerves or what but I have been so nauseous these last 2 days and my "girls" are oober sensitive. Hopefully it's not PMS with a side of nerves...
> 
> Anyone else testing this weekend?Click to expand...

Goodluck.and lots of baby dust to you


----------



## Hann12

Never heard of grapefruit juice helping! Like the sharing of tips! 
Baby dust to all too!


----------



## sla545

Good luck to everyone! Lots happening in our thread!

Well I shouldnt have even wasted a FRER this morning. I was up all night in the bathroom last night being sick and emptied my bladder about 330 am. Def not a good FMU to test with. It was a BFN, stark white. Onto tomorrows test. I havent really been paying attention to symptoms butmy boobs are getting more tender every day. Usually they get sore before AF but they feel swollen too. I also had a temp dip on 9dpo so maybe its an implantation dip! This weekend cant get here fast enough.

In terms of using things to help, we tried a sample of preseed that came with my digi opks and even if we get a BFP this cycle, dh wants me to order some for "regular use". He said it is the best stuff weve ever tried:)


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Since we're on the topic is anyone trying anything different this cycle to up their chances of conceiving?
> 
> I am - I'm taking b6, and now also b complex. I'm also using opks and hoping (if it arrives in time) to try natural progesterone cream. I've had short luteal phases so hoping that helps!
> Any other tips?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm trying like five million different things as its probably our last good chance of concieving before we go for fertility testing.
> 
> I'm doing all the regular things like OPKs, charting and checking cm and cp. I'll also be trying
> Robutussin- for increased quality and quantity of fertile cm. I'm also thinking of trying grapefruit juice for the same reason as I know lots of people who have had success with it.
> Softcups- to keep the sperm up there longer haha
> Preseed- pretty self explanatory
> Kiwi and Pineapple core- After ovulation to help with implantation
> 
> We're also going to try BDing every other day around ovulation. We did the everyday thing for a few months so now we're going to work with the assumption that maybe there's a slight sperm count issue going on.Click to expand...

Do you know how the kiwi and pineapple help with implantation? Im always a sucker for learning the science behind things!!


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> Good luck to everyone! Lots happening in our thread!
> 
> Well I shouldnt have even wasted a FRER this morning. I was up all night in the bathroom last night being sick and emptied my bladder about 330 am. Def not a good FMU to test with. It was a BFN, stark white. Onto tomorrows test. I havent really been paying attention to symptoms butmy boobs are getting more tender every day. Usually they get sore before AF but they feel swollen too. I also had a temp dip on 9dpo so maybe its an implantation dip! This weekend cant get here fast enough.
> 
> In terms of using things to help, we tried a sample of preseed that came with my digi opks and even if we get a BFP this cycle, dh wants me to order some for "regular use". He said it is the best stuff weve ever tried:)

We got Preseed too but haven't used it yet as its a bit pricey and we don't know when I'm ovulating at this point (if I ever do :nope:) but I heard somewhere that youre not supposed to use it regularly....no idea why and don't remember where I heard it (maybe the doula lady we bought it from) but just something to maybe check into a bit :thumbup:


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay ladies, question.....if you look at my chart you see I'm way into this cycle (like day 33 or 34 now) and still no sign of ovulation and no AF....so my question is, how do I end this cycle? Does this current chart just keep going and going and going until something happens? What if I decide to try soy isoflavones? You're supposed to start them on like cycle day 3....how do I do that if there's no AF to start a new cycle??? :confused:


----------



## marieb

sla545 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Since we're on the topic is anyone trying anything different this cycle to up their chances of conceiving?
> 
> I am - I'm taking b6, and now also b complex. I'm also using opks and hoping (if it arrives in time) to try natural progesterone cream. I've had short luteal phases so hoping that helps!
> Any other tips?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm trying like five million different things as its probably our last good chance of concieving before we go for fertility testing.
> 
> I'm doing all the regular things like OPKs, charting and checking cm and cp. I'll also be trying
> Robutussin- for increased quality and quantity of fertile cm. I'm also thinking of trying grapefruit juice for the same reason as I know lots of people who have had success with it.
> Softcups- to keep the sperm up there longer haha
> Preseed- pretty self explanatory
> Kiwi and Pineapple core- After ovulation to help with implantation
> 
> We're also going to try BDing every other day around ovulation. We did the everyday thing for a few months so now we're going to work with the assumption that maybe there's a slight sperm count issue going on.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know how the kiwi and pineapple help with implantation? Im always a sucker for learning the science behind things!!Click to expand...

I believe the kiwi works like baby aspirin does. You can read an article about it here: https://www.thatslife.com.au/Article/Real-Life/Real-Life-Stories/Kiwi-fruit-made-me-pregnant
It's also full of folic acid and vitamin c & e which never hurts!

As for the pineapple core it's supposed to be the bromelian in it that helps, supposedly it helps to break up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. No idea it it's true though, but lots of people have gotten their BFPs after doing it. 

I'm afraid to take all different herbs and supplements just because of side effects so if I can find something that doesn't hurt, I'll go for it haha


----------



## runnergrl

WOW-so much to catch up on! sounds like you girls have been busy! me? just sitting here bored, waiting fot stupid AF to show up... Ugggh. I really needed it to be today so we could get knocked up (hopefully) before we left on vacation.. now it looks like we will have to have :sex: at my parents house, uuuugh!!


----------



## mummyclo

Really bad leg cramp last night, lat time i got cramp I was pregnant......
Early sighn? I hope so!!! 
I 'think' I O'd early too.... Fx for me Ladies x


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> Okay ladies, question.....if you look at my chart you see I'm way into this cycle (like day 33 or 34 now) and still no sign of ovulation and no AF....so my question is, how do I end this cycle? Does this current chart just keep going and going and going until something happens? What if I decide to try soy isoflavones? You're supposed to start them on like cycle day 3....how do I do that if there's no AF to start a new cycle??? :confused:

So I think you have to wait the cycle out - I.e. just wait for AF. I have read of people doing soy really late in the cycle but I wouldn't as I have heard it can mess up cycles more. You could take Agnus castus as that's meant to regulate AF. Hope it arrives soon - assuming you aren't pregnant??

Kiwi sounds interesting and I love it so that helps! 

Runnergirl - hope you get AF soon if not BFP! 

Never heard of leg cramps being a pregnancy sign however I had very bad Indigestion just before my BFP so think anything goes! Hope it's an early sign for you. 

Still waiting for ovulation......sigh


----------



## mummyclo

I hate waiting to Ov!
It's probably just me making it up.... I can't wait to know either way, 2ww kills me!!


----------



## Hann12

I do the same, two months ago we were ntnp and I got really bad indigestion so I was convinced I was pregnant and I wasn't :( I was really disappointed but I also feel like it will never happen getting a BFP again which is hopefully silly! I just can't imagine it! 
I hope it is an early sign- it gives me hope that it will happen to us all soon!


----------



## rain31

HI Ladies 

I know I m really really late, can I join ? 

This wll be my cycle 4 , tyring for baby 2. DS is 4 yr 8 months old. 

Wish u all GL . Hope we have raining :bfp: on this thread :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Hann12 said:


> I do the same, two months ago we were ntnp and I got really bad indigestion so I was convinced I was pregnant and I wasn't :( I was really disappointed but I also feel like it will never happen getting a BFP again which is hopefully silly! I just can't imagine it!
> I hope it is an early sign- it gives me hope that it will happen to us all soon!

It will happen! Are you BFing at all? It took my body ages to get back to normal after feeding DS, no period for 5 months after I stopped and really higgledy piggledy cycles. :dust: for you x


----------



## mimismom

Welcome rain bany dust to u as well

Afm-i Think today Is 1 DPO. IM here tww. Dont be Too rough on me! Lol
Oan: DH was being soooo weird last night talking to my belly lolololol -_- i was lile he or she 
Doesnt even have ears yet cut it out. It was so hilarious. didnt help That he was a lttle tipsy.


----------



## mimismom

mummyclo said:


> Really bad leg cramp last night, lat time i got cramp I was pregnant......
> Early sighn? I hope so!!!
> I 'think' I O'd early too.... Fx for me Ladies x

Fx'd!!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Welcome rain!

Can u ladies take a look at my chart? Wth is going on? I thought your temp was supposed to keep dropping leading up to AF?? Why is mine all weird??


----------



## mummyclo

runnergrl said:


> Welcome rain!
> 
> Can u ladies take a look at my chart? Wth is going on? I thought your temp was supposed to keep dropping leading up to AF?? Why is mine all weird??

Have you tested?


----------



## runnergrl

No, I'm not wasting a test. We only had sex once this cycle, on cd10 and I Oed on day 18.


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome to the newbies! :dust: to all! 

Runnergrl.....still no AF?? If it goes on much longer maybe you should test just to be sure. Even though it's unlikely, you never know. My chart is weird too...stillno ovulationbut my chart has taken a significant a dip in temps this past week..no idea what to make of it. 

Minismom...lol your hubby is funny


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, question.....if you look at my chart you see I'm way into this cycle (like day 33 or 34 now) and still no sign of ovulation and no AF....so my question is, how do I end this cycle? Does this current chart just keep going and going and going until something happens? What if I decide to try soy isoflavones? You're supposed to start them on like cycle day 3....how do I do that if there's no AF to start a new cycle??? :confused:
> 
> So I think you have to wait the cycle out - I.e. just wait for AF. I have read of people doing soy really late in the cycle but I wouldn't as I have heard it can mess up cycles more. You could take Agnus castus as that's meant to regulate AF. Hope it arrives soon - assuming you aren't pregnant??
> 
> Kiwi sounds interesting and I love it so that helps!
> 
> Runnergirl - hope you get AF soon if not BFP!
> 
> Never heard of leg cramps being a pregnancy sign however I had very bad Indigestion just before my BFP so think anything goes! Hope it's an early sign for you.
> 
> Still waiting for ovulation......sighClick to expand...

Highly doubt Im pregnant, there's been zero indication of ovulation in my bbt...anyone know if it's even possible to o without bbt increase shift? :shrug: I took a hpt about a week and a half ago just to be sure because my hubby wondered if I could be. It was :bfn: but I expected it to be. Mostly took it to squash the seed of hope he'd planted. Though yesterday my mom wondered it also when I was telling her how it's going and now you have to so now the wonder and hope is rekindled lol 

Im going to see a doc today because of some numbness I've had in my hand, think I'll bring up the lack of ovulation/AF since stopping bc and see what they think. The last 2 days my nipples have been insanely sore, could be a sign of something I guess...

Another thing I noticed this week...since stopping bc I've gone up in weight! What the heck! I thought you're supposed to lose weight when going off bc? I haven't changed anything about my eating and have actually been exercising more since deciding to ttc but in the last few weeks I've gone up 15 lbs! I've always held pretty steady where I was unles dieting etc. it makes no sense! I'm so frustrated because I know being overweight can keep you from ovulating and I was already worried that could be an issue.....now I'm up even higher! :nope:


----------



## HollySSmith

mummyclo said:


> I hate waiting to Ov!
> It's probably just me making it up.... I can't wait to know either way, 2ww kills me!!

I had vicious leg cramps with ds! I would wake up crying they were so bad...my mw told me why that happens but I can't remember now! Fx'd!


----------



## HollySSmith

Runner girl - hmmm, it is strange....honestly, if AF hasn't showed by the weekend I would test...strange things do happen...
Have you been feeling well? Sometimes my temps get all funky if I haven't sleeping well, or stressed out etc.and of course because you are eagerly awaiting AF she doesn't show...she's such a b!tch!


----------



## mummyclo

HollySSmith said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I hate waiting to Ov!
> It's probably just me making it up.... I can't wait to know either way, 2ww kills me!!
> 
> I had vicious leg cramps with ds! I would wake up crying they were so bad...my mw told me why that happens but I can't remember now! Fx'd!Click to expand...

Thanks! Mine was terrible with DS too! It was the worst things bout pregnancy! Can't remember if I had it in 2ww though as he was a surprise baby :blush:
I've got sharp lower abdomen pain now too..... How many DPO where you when you got your bfp Hun?
I'm clearly too lazy to look back! :rofl:


----------



## HollySSmith

Lmao! Let me see, I got cramps and mild nausea around 7-9dpo, I tested 12dpo and got a :bfn:, got my :bfp: at 13dpo (but with ds I got a positive at 12dpo), but I honestly think I'm one of those people who get lighter tests with FMU, I bet if I tested in the evening I would have gotten the :bfp: sooner. I drink a lot throughout the night, so I bet my urine wasn't that concentrated. 
When do you plan on testing? How many dpo are you now?


----------



## mummyclo

I'm 5-6 dpo, I'm trying to hold out till 13 dpo but I
Might test at 9 just to curb my POAS addiction!


----------



## HollySSmith

Yeah it's a good idea to test later than sooner. I can't explain how devastated I was when I saw that :bfn:, if only I had waited a little longer I would have saved myself a whole lot of disappointment.


----------



## Hann12

Mummyclo - I stopped BF in middle march but have had 2 35 day cycles so assume i am Ov'ing but who knows. My EWCM was only about 8-12 days before AF so I'm concerned about the luteal phase. Will just see what happens this time though!
I had indigestion 8 DPO with my daughter, so signs can appear early. FX!

Runnergirl - I'd just test anyway just to be sure - you never know!


----------



## runnergrl

tested-bfn. AF better show tomorrow


----------



## HappyCpl

runnergrl said:


> tested-bfn. AF better show tomorrow

I'm sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> tested-bfn. AF better show tomorrow

Sorry :(. I hope AF shows up real soon! :hugs:


----------



## marieb

runnergrl said:


> tested-bfn. AF better show tomorrow

Aww I'm sorry. I usually get my period 14dpo, so hopefully it will be the same for you!


----------



## AllisMommy

Hi! TTC#2 here! Good luck to everyone.
Im on CD40 with all BFN's. UGH!
Im hoping I just tested toooo early!


----------



## MamaMac123

AllisMommy said:


> Hi! TTC#2 here! Good luck to everyone.
> Im on CD40 with all BFN's. UGH!
> Im hoping I just tested toooo early!

Welcome! CD40? Do you have super long cycles? How long have you been ttc? :dust: to you!


----------



## AllisMommy

My cycles have always been 33 days. The last time (and only time) I was late, resulted in my baby girl. I tested on CD37 with FMU and BFN. Im still holding hopes though because on CD30 I did have very stretchy EWCM. So I am hoping that for some reason maybe I just ovulated late, meaning there is still a chance?? :( So stressful!


----------



## HappyCpl

Have any of you experienced implantation bleeding with any of your pregnancies? I didn't with my first, but then again I wasn't looking for it then either. I was just curious as to how common it is.


----------



## AllisMommy

I know its common in like 20%, so not TOO common. However, I had it with my first. My friend didn't have it at all. Sometimes you may not know. With my first I literally wiped and there was brown discharge. So I POAS and then let the test sit while I showered just to prove to myself I wasn't pregnant. That was after I gave up trying and 9 months later I had a baby girl. This time, no implantation bleeding yet. Not even sure when I ovulated either at this point.. Either CD23 or CD30. So I am either 24DPO or 9DPO...ugh!


----------



## marieb

HappyCpl said:


> Have any of you experienced implantation bleeding with any of your pregnancies? I didn't with my first, but then again I wasn't looking for it then either. I was just curious as to how common it is.

I didn't get implantation bleeding with my son. I literally had no symptoms when I got my BFP.


----------



## marieb

Just my luck! I've come down with a cold the week before finals :(

At least I'm only on CD 8, so I'm hoping it won't interfere with ovulation or anything.


----------



## AllisMommy

I have a cold too :( booooo
Feel better soon!


----------



## HappyCpl

AllisMommy said:


> I know its common in like 20%, so not TOO common. However, I had it with my first. My friend didn't have it at all. Sometimes you may not know. With my first I literally wiped and there was brown discharge. So I POAS and then let the test sit while I showered just to prove to myself I wasn't pregnant. That was after I gave up trying and 9 months later I had a baby girl. This time, no implantation bleeding yet. Not even sure when I ovulated either at this point.. Either CD23 or CD30. So I am either 24DPO or 9DPO...ugh!

I'm on CD26. I got my + OPK on CD20, 21, & 22. Ive had some serious cramps today. And this dull headache.

I've been looking out for some spotting. But so far none. I've not been temping either... Maybe I'll do that next month if we don't get a BFP. My cycles have ranged anywhere from 35-47 days since December. While on BCP 3 months I had regular 28 day cycles. 

My periods have always been regular 28 days until the last 2 years. 

My best friend exp IB with her 2nd. It was so bad she literally thought she had started her period. A week later she realized she never had a full period and tested. BFP for her. She ended up having placenta previa.She now has a healthy boy and girl.


----------



## HappyCpl

marieb said:


> Just my luck! I've come down with a cold the week before finals :(
> 
> At least I'm only on CD 8, so I'm hoping it won't interfere with ovulation or anything.

Oh no!! Feel better!!


----------



## marieb

Thank you.
Lots of fluids and rest for me today. Thankfully, DH was able to come home early. Hopefully we doesn't catch it too. I'll need him next week :winkwink:


----------



## sla545

So went to my endocrinologist today for a med adjustment and checkup after my labs came back horrid. I have been EXHAUSTED these past two weeks and wondered what the heck was going on. My TSH levels went from .2 to 11. Optimal for me is less than 1 and normal is anything under 4. No wonder I feel like crap. I am really hoping this mess does not affect TTC. When I told her there was a *small chance* that I could be preganant and she made me pee in a cup so they could send it out to get tested. She wants to know the minute I am so she can keep watch. Im so glad she cares about me so much. It can be hard to find good endocrinologists. They arent allowed to do any tests in the office, so I wont know the results until tomorrow. Anyone know if having the lab test would be any different than me using a FRER at home? Are they any more sensitive, because I got another BFN today:( My hope is dwindling away a little each day that we will get a BFP this cycle. Oh well, maybe it would be best if it was next cycle so that my TSH can get back down again.


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Lots happening in our thread!
> 
> Well I shouldnt have even wasted a FRER this morning. I was up all night in the bathroom last night being sick and emptied my bladder about 330 am. Def not a good FMU to test with. It was a BFN, stark white. Onto tomorrows test. I havent really been paying attention to symptoms butmy boobs are getting more tender every day. Usually they get sore before AF but they feel swollen too. I also had a temp dip on 9dpo so maybe its an implantation dip! This weekend cant get here fast enough.
> 
> In terms of using things to help, we tried a sample of preseed that came with my digi opks and even if we get a BFP this cycle, dh wants me to order some for "regular use". He said it is the best stuff weve ever tried:)
> 
> We got Preseed too but haven't used it yet as its a bit pricey and we don't know when I'm ovulating at this point (if I ever do :nope:) but I heard somewhere that youre not supposed to use it regularly....no idea why and don't remember where I heard it (maybe the doula lady we bought it from) but just something to maybe check into a bit :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up! I will have to do some research about the preseed. DH will be :sad2: if we cant use it very often:winkwink:


----------



## sla545

AllisMommy said:


> I know its common in like 20%, so not TOO common. However, I had it with my first. My friend didn't have it at all. Sometimes you may not know. With my first I literally wiped and there was brown discharge. So I POAS and then let the test sit while I showered just to prove to myself I wasn't pregnant. That was after I gave up trying and 9 months later I had a baby girl. This time, no implantation bleeding yet. Not even sure when I ovulated either at this point.. Either CD23 or CD30. So I am either 24DPO or 9DPO...ugh!

Good to know. I havent seen any IB, on 11dpo, so pretty sure it would have happened by now if it was going to!


----------



## sla545

HappyCpl said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> I know its common in like 20%, so not TOO common. However, I had it with my first. My friend didn't have it at all. Sometimes you may not know. With my first I literally wiped and there was brown discharge. So I POAS and then let the test sit while I showered just to prove to myself I wasn't pregnant. That was after I gave up trying and 9 months later I had a baby girl. This time, no implantation bleeding yet. Not even sure when I ovulated either at this point.. Either CD23 or CD30. So I am either 24DPO or 9DPO...ugh!
> 
> I'm on CD26. I got my + OPK on CD20, 21, & 22. Ive had some serious cramps today. And this dull headache.
> 
> I've been looking out for some spotting. But so far none. I've not been temping either... Maybe I'll do that next month if we don't get a BFP. My cycles have ranged anywhere from 35-47 days since December. While on BCP 3 months I had regular 28 day cycles.
> 
> My periods have always been regular 28 days until the last 2 years.
> 
> My best friend exp IB with her 2nd. It was so bad she literally thought she had started her period. A week later she realized she never had a full period and tested. BFP for her. She ended up having placenta previa.She now has a healthy boy and girl.Click to expand...

My SIL had Placenta Previa with baby #7 too. It was pretty scary at first. She ended up carrying to term and had no issues with delivery.


----------



## runnergrl

It's ok. I didn't want my BFP this cycle honestly. I'm just ready for AF!


----------



## sla545

Random post, but found this super interesting. Gotta love google :)

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-news/hcg-levels-and-gender-fetus


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello my friends!:)
Asleep at 8pm tonight, and up 4 hours later at 12 am...wtf?
No AF yet, cramping and lower back pain. 

I told myself if no AF by friday, will test again. 
The thing about being so tired is I dont have the will to go to the store and fight with my 2 year old when she wants everything in the store. SO. I can wait til friday after work.

Also, I have been taking BBT now, just to see what it is...and it's at 99. Anyone know if this sounds like a fever, or maybe just high because pg?

I have been taking tylenol to reduce fever, but holy crap I feel hot ALL the time. Which is weird...if Ihave fever, should have chills. UGH my body :(

CD41, here I come.


----------



## AllisMommy

sla545 said:


> Random post, but found this super interesting. Gotta love google :)
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-news/hcg-levels-and-gender-fetus

Totally want a little boy too....Maybe this is good news for me! lol:happydance:


----------



## HappyCpl

sla545 said:


> Random post, but found this super interesting. Gotta love google :)
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-news/hcg-levels-and-gender-fetus

Oh wow, that's very interesting! We are trying for a boy too. I've always wanted 3 kids. My husband and I are nervous about having twins. ESP if we have to go through fertility treatments. I know we could handle twins, but the thought is still scary.


----------



## HappyCpl

Missed work today. I'm cramping so bad and so nausous. Worse than when AF shows. I'm going to call the dr when they open. I have a feeling this is related to my endometriosis.


----------



## HollySSmith

AllisMommy said:


> Hello my friends!:)
> Asleep at 8pm tonight, and up 4 hours later at 12 am...wtf?
> No AF yet, cramping and lower back pain.
> 
> I told myself if no AF by friday, will test again.
> The thing about being so tired is I dont have the will to go to the store and fight with my 2 year old when she wants everything in the store. SO. I can wait til friday after work.
> 
> Also, I have been taking BBT now, just to see what it is...and it's at 99. Anyone know if this sounds like a fever, or maybe just high because pg?
> 
> I have been taking tylenol to reduce fever, but holy crap I feel hot ALL the time. Which is weird...if Ihave fever, should have chills. UGH my body :(
> 
> CD41, here I come.

Whenever I get temps that high (and I'm not sick lol), it's been a :bfp:, fingers x'd for you!


----------



## runnergrl

well my temp dropped .3 degrees this morning. i hope hope hope that means AF today! that would give me a 14 day LP and we can GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!


----------



## HappyCpl

runnergrl said:


> well my temp dropped .3 degrees this morning. i hope hope hope that means AF today! that would give me a 14 day LP and we can GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!

Oh I hope so. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HollySSmith

So I need a bit of advice. Last weekend we were over at the IL's to see them off for a trip. SIL and her DH were there as well. Well as is custom, I was offered a glass of wine, which I turned down. Of course SIL immediately started on how that will get the rumors going etc. so as she's grilling me, I find ourselves alone and everyone else has disappeared :wacko: and she starts asking me very directly if I'm pregnant, and she was very aggressive about it. So I *kinda* admitted I was in fact pregnant. 
Then the tears started. I guess SIL wanted to start TTC this month but can't as she got back two paps in the last three months for irregular cells. She has to go in for a more extensive exam next week which may lead to a cone biopsy. She's understandably devastated, and now I feel like a total ass :dohh:. I would have never said I was pregnant when she has so much going on (I would have waited until she got her results). 
Anyone have any experience? I'm just looking to reassure her, as I'm sure it will all be fine. My mom had a biopsy before she had me, but getting information from my mother is like pulling teeth. Shes really concerned she will never be able to have children, but I think it's way too early to assume that....


----------



## AllisMommy

HollySSmith said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends!:)
> Asleep at 8pm tonight, and up 4 hours later at 12 am...wtf?
> No AF yet, cramping and lower back pain.
> 
> I told myself if no AF by friday, will test again.
> The thing about being so tired is I dont have the will to go to the store and fight with my 2 year old when she wants everything in the store. SO. I can wait til friday after work.
> 
> Also, I have been taking BBT now, just to see what it is...and it's at 99. Anyone know if this sounds like a fever, or maybe just high because pg?
> 
> I have been taking tylenol to reduce fever, but holy crap I feel hot ALL the time. Which is weird...if Ihave fever, should have chills. UGH my body :(
> 
> CD41, here I come.
> 
> Whenever I get temps that high (and I'm not sick lol), it's been a :bfp:, fingers x'd for you!Click to expand...

Off to doctor now! I'll cross my fingers!! Would be a relief as this crazy cycle is say weird for me!!!


----------



## mimismom

AllisMommy said:


> Hello my friends!:)
> Asleep at 8pm tonight, and up 4 hours later at 12 am...wtf?
> No AF yet, cramping and lower back pain.
> 
> I told myself if no AF by friday, will test again.
> The thing about being so tired is I dont have the will to go to the store and fight with my 2 year old when she wants everything in the store. SO. I can wait til friday after work.
> 
> Also, I have been taking BBT now, just to see what it is...and it's at 99. Anyone know if this sounds like a fever, or maybe just high because pg?
> 
> I have been taking tylenol to reduce fever, but holy crap I feel hot ALL the time. Which is weird...if Ihave fever, should have chills. UGH my body :(
> 
> CD41, here I come.

Sounds like me last night I was slp at 8:30 woke up at 12am.
Too bad I think my 2 year old hid my thermometer so I couldnt check
My temp. It was at 98.34 amd 98.04 past two days. Bummer! But im only oN CD17. 
How long are your cycles normally? If your temp stays elevated its a.good sign


----------



## AllisMommy

HollySSmith said:


> So I need a bit of advice. Last weekend we were over at the IL's to see them off for a trip. SIL and her DH were there as well. Well as is custom, I was offered a glass of wine, which I turned down. Of course SIL immediately started on how that will get the rumors going etc. so as she's grilling me, I find ourselves alone and everyone else has disappeared :wacko: and she starts asking me very directly if I'm pregnant, and she was very aggressive about it. So I *kinda* admitted I was in fact pregnant.
> Then the tears started. I guess SIL wanted to start TTC this month but can't as she got back two paps in the last three months for irregular cells. She has to go in for a more extensive exam next week which may lead to a cone biopsy. She's understandably devastated, and now I feel like a total ass :dohh:. I would have never said I was pregnant when she has so much going on (I would have waited until she got her results).
> Anyone have any experience? I'm just looking to reassure her, as I'm sure it will all be fine. My mom had a biopsy before she had me, but getting information from my mother is like pulling teeth. Shes really concerned she will never be able to have children, but I think it's way too early to assume that....


I can understand her feelings :( but you also did nothing wrong friend. She asked you, it's not like you knew her situation and started blabbing about how happy you are etc. if she knows you well.. She should know you didn't mean to hurt her feelings :(. This is a happy time for you though so don't let others get you down. I have hard feelings against my sil. She totally announced her engagement at my engagement party, and her pregnancy at my baby shower!! Pissed me off, dif situation though. She did it knowingly.


----------



## HappyCpl

I agree with AllisMommy. You did nothing wrong. I don't knot how close you are with your SIL, but all you can do is be there for her and continue loving and caring for her. You aren't rubbing it in her face or being unkind. It's a difficult situation to be in for sure.


----------



## sla545

I agree. She asked you and you told her. If she hadnt brought it up, you would not have mentioned it. Honestly, if I were her, I would have rather found out now than hear the news later. If she gets bad news and has to wait even longer or cant ttc at all, it might have been harder to hear later. I hope everything turns out ok for her!


----------



## runnergrl

Holly-you did nothing wrong.. and she might not have a thing to worry about. She hsnt even tried yet, right? try not to feel bad, hun.. I know its hard with all the hormones and things:) :hugs: How you feeling??


----------



## HollySSmith

runnergrl said:


> Holly-you did nothing wrong.. and she might not have a thing to worry about. She hsnt even tried yet, right? try not to feel bad, hun.. I know its hard with all the hormones and things:) :hugs: How you feeling??

I wouldn't have said anything but she kept hounding me. I feel terrible because it will delay her trying for awhile, it sounds like she won't be able to try until the end of the summer, and that's the earliest. MIL had fertility issues and I'm hoping she doesn't as well. Sad situation really. :nope: 
I'm fairly close with SIL, we definitely hang out when we're together and she tells me most anything. I just hope that things work out for her.

I feel ok, the ms isn't too bad yet (I know it's coming though :growlmad:), my bb are really sore today but otherwise ok. It is crazy how fast things change once your pregnant!


----------



## Hann12

I can help with this one HollySSmith! Firstly no you did nothing wrong - if she was asking you of course you are likely to say. Now as for the cells, I have had 2 lots of abnormal cells, they were 2 years apart - Years 2000 and 2002, the first time I had CIN 1 - which is abnormal cells but they are quite a way from being cancerous, I had laser surgery to remove them. They left some that they didn't believe were abnormal, then 2 years later I had another smear (I had been travelling so I should have had one in 2001 but was out of the country so it was missed) and I had CIN 3 - which is one stage away from cancer. They removed the cells again with a laser. It wasn't a full cone biopsy however in theory the whole of my cervix has been lasered now. I did fall pregnant very easily with my daughter. During the pregnancy I had extra scans on my cervix to make sure that it was the correct length to hold the baby. If it shortens then they would have put a stitch in to hold it together but it didn't. Please tell her that likelihood is that a) she won't have to have a cone biopsy as they try to use other methods first b) if she does they will be able to monitor her closely if she does fall pregnant so hopefully there is no danger to the baby. A cone biopsy doesn't stop implantation though. I had the same fears as her too so I totally understand it.
I hope that helps


----------



## AllisMommy

HappyCpl said:


> Missed work today. I'm cramping so bad and so nausous. Worse than when AF shows. I'm going to call the dr when they open. I have a feeling this is related to my endometriosis.

How are you feeling? did you get to the doc?


----------



## HappyCpl

AllisMommy said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> Missed work today. I'm cramping so bad and so nausous. Worse than when AF shows. I'm going to call the dr when they open. I have a feeling this is related to my endometriosis.
> 
> How are you feeling? did you get to the doc?Click to expand...

I feel a lot of pressure and cramping still. I'm at the dr now playing the waiting game.


----------



## AllisMommy

Hope you get some answers.  I am still waiting for my answers too!!! My doc office is taking their sweet time calling me back!


----------



## Hann12

HappyCpl said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> Missed work today. I'm cramping so bad and so nausous. Worse than when AF shows. I'm going to call the dr when they open. I have a feeling this is related to my endometriosis.
> 
> How are you feeling? did you get to the doc?Click to expand...
> 
> I feel a lot of pressure and cramping still. I'm at the dr now playing the waiting game.Click to expand...

I hope you are okay :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Possible ruptured cyst. He wants me back next week if I'm not feeling better. Too early to tell if we are pregnant. Said to give it another week. Back to the waiting game.


----------



## AllisMommy

Awwww well I hope it's in your favor.

On another note, I got a phone call and voice message, thinking it was the doctor's office I listened...no it was my job, firing me for missing the last 3 days of work. Im sick for crying out loud. 

Ugh.

Still no call from doctor's office.


----------



## HappyCpl

AllisMommy said:


> Awwww well I hope it's in your favor.
> 
> On another note, I got a phone call and voice message, thinking it was the doctor's office I listened...no it was my job, firing me for missing the last 3 days of work. Im sick for crying out loud.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Still no call from doctor's office.

OMG! That's horrible!!! I'm sorry to hear that. 

Sounds like today is downer kind of day. If I could drink, i would be having a few glasses of wine tonight.


----------



## AllisMommy

If I had my BFN from the doctor's office, I would totally be drinking...(heavily) tonight.


----------



## HappyCpl

AllisMommy said:


> If I had my BFN from the doctor's office, I would totally be drinking...(heavily) tonight.

The dr did a urine sample at his office. But it was BFN. But he said to give it 5-7 more days and try another test at home. He says he thinks we got it covered. (we DTD the night before our + OPK and almost everyday since). 

So we'll see... I know one thing. I feel pregnant. I've slept more today than I have in a long time. Plus I've had weird dreams and have woken up all night every night for the last 3 nights. I'm a VERY hard sleeper, so this is unusual for me. Plus my boobs are so sore. 

I really hate that about your job. Do they not have an extended absence policy? Did they give you any warning?


----------



## marieb

AllisMommy said:


> Awwww well I hope it's in your favor.
> 
> On another note, I got a phone call and voice message, thinking it was the doctor's office I listened...no it was my job, firing me for missing the last 3 days of work. Im sick for crying out loud.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Still no call from doctor's office.

That is awful. I'm so sorry


----------



## sla545

AllisMommy said:


> Awwww well I hope it's in your favor.
> 
> On another note, I got a phone call and voice message, thinking it was the doctor's office I listened...no it was my job, firing me for missing the last 3 days of work. Im sick for crying out loud.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Still no call from doctor's office.

Im sorry AllisMommy, that is crap!


----------



## runnergrl

Sla- have you tested today?


----------



## runnergrl

Sorry allismommy! That's terrible!!


----------



## HollySSmith

AllisMommy said:


> Awwww well I hope it's in your favor.
> 
> On another note, I got a phone call and voice message, thinking it was the doctor's office I listened...no it was my job, firing me for missing the last 3 days of work. Im sick for crying out loud.
> Ugh.
> Still no call from doctor's office.

Thats terrible! Have you worked there long?


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Sla- have you tested today?

Yes, another BFN. I took a pic but I could not get DH phone to load or email it. I havent heard anything from my MD office either, but I am assuming that urine HCG will be a BFN too. I will just keep testing until I get AF or I get a BFP, because I should know either way by the end of this week.


----------



## sla545

I have this gut feeling that I am not pregnant. I just feel like I would have gotten a BFP by now. Something is definitely coming though either way. I have no CM and my boobs are sore and swollen. I knew it was a long shot to get a BFP on cycle 1, especially after not having AF for so long.


----------



## runnergrl

I just want AF!! :brat:


----------



## sla545

I feel for you! You put it off a month, now you're ready to get started!


----------



## MamaMac123

Wow!so much activity in my one day absence....crazy day at work! 

So....bummers to all the :bfn: :nope: and the lack of AF for Runnergrl...so lame, waiting sucks! 

Major lame to Alliesmom's work! Wtf??? Fire you for being sick a few days???? 

Holly....sorry about your sil. I agree with everyone else....you did nothing wrong. She hounded you for an answer so don't feel bad about that. Just stick by her and support her all you can through her tests etc. must be so hard for her 

My latest....I went to see a doc yesterday about the numbness in my hand. I also mentioned that I went off bc last month and how I haven't ovulated or had a period since. He immediately wanted to do a pregnancy test. He said that coming off bc my hormone levels would be all screwy and bbt might not indicate ovulation well. He said the numbness could be an early pregnancy symptom. I mentioned some quick weight gain I've had since stopping bc which of course could be pregnancy related and he asked about breast tenderness. My nipples have been sooooo sore the last few days! So here I am with my hopes sky high! They did a urine test...:bfn: :nope::cry:

I was so bummed. So then he figures the wrist is carpal tunnel....oh joy....And the lack of ovulation might be a thyroid issue. If I don't get AF in the next 2 weeks I'm going to have a thyroid test and a blood pregnancy test done. The pregnancy test is just to be absolutely sure. I'm sad it wasn't a positive, but I'm glad I get to start testing for things right away rather than wait months. Guess that's good right? At least if it is a thyroid issue we'll catch it quick.


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> Wow!so much activity in my one day absence....crazy day at work!
> 
> So....bummers to all the :bfn: :nope: and the lack of AF for Runnergrl...so lame, waiting sucks!
> 
> Major lame to Alliesmom's work! Wtf??? Fire you for being sick a few days????
> 
> Holly....sorry about your sil. I agree with everyone else....you did nothing wrong. She hounded you for an answer so don't feel bad about that. Just stick by her and support her all you can through her tests etc. must be so hard for her
> 
> My latest....I went to see a doc yesterday about the numbness in my hand. I also mentioned that I went off bc last month and how I haven't ovulated or had a period since. He immediately wanted to do a pregnancy test. He said that coming off bc my hormone levels would be all screwy and bbt might not indicate ovulation well. He said the numbness could be an early pregnancy symptom. I mentioned some quick weight gain I've had since stopping bc which of course could be pregnancy related and he asked about breast tenderness. My nipples have been sooooo sore the last few days! So here I am with my hopes sky high! They did a urine test...:bfn: :nope::cry:
> 
> I was so bummed. So then he figures the wrist is carpal tunnel....oh joy....And the lack of ovulation might be a thyroid issue. If I don't get AF in the next 2 weeks I'm going to have a thyroid test and a blood pregnancy test done. The pregnancy test is just to be absolutely sure. I'm sad it wasn't a positive, but I'm glad I get to start testing for things right away rather than wait months. Guess that's good right? At least if it is a thyroid issue we'll catch it quick.

Make sure they test your antibodies to test for Hashimotos, not just your TSH and FT4 levels. Sometimes they miss that and it can cause a lot of problems! That is what I have and thankfully my doc tested when I was 14 so I have been treating it all along, but lots of times they just test your TSH and FT4 levels and they come back normal and they say you are fine when you are not.

Good luck, fxd that everything is normal for you!


----------



## Hann12

Mamamac - I hope your thryoid is okay. If its any help after coming off the pill I didn't have an AF for 13 weeks, then they were very irregular - every 8/9 weeks however I still fell pregnant. I thought that was fairly normal.

Runnergirl - any sign of AF? 

Sorry about the job Alliesmum :(

AFM - still negative opks. I'm also exhausted as my daughter never sleeps! I need to start DTD now to make sure we cover all possible days, its going to be tough when I'm soooo tired though! Does anyone else struggle with this?!


----------



## mummyclo

Boo to all the :bfn:s
Hope AF comes along soon for all those who want to get started on next cycle. FX for you all!
I'm 7 dpo, having a few symptoms but trying not to think about it! Soooo tired today :(


----------



## AllisMommy

HappyCpl, Marieb, Sla545, Runnergrl, HollySSmith and MamaMac123...

THANK YOU ALL for your kind words. Here is a little background as to why I THINK they fired me.

I am angry too. Long story short, my job was just waiting for a reason to fire me. I had been promoted so much, making fairly good money. When my baby girl was 6 months old, her father (my ex husband) left me for another woman (I found out through his text messages, lovely) and moved away, and hasn't seen his daughter since. She is going to be 3 in September. The year it all happened, I became very depressed, and had FMLA (which for anyone who is not in the US, is basically medical leave you can take if you had a medical condition. It allows you to miss work when needed in order to go to doctor appointments, or deal with your illness) because I was diagnosed with Panic disorder (panic attacks at night) and depression. That went all the way through until march of this year. 
I have been feeling a lot better. For the last year I have been dating/living with someone.. *my OH* who I love with all my heart, and takes care of both Allison and me, more than I could ever ask for.
It wasn't until the pregnancy "scare" last month, that we decided we would actually both like another child...before Allison gets too much older. Everything has been great, but now I am on CD43 (usual 32-33 day cycles), I have been crampy, nauseas, tired, vivid dreams, irritability (yelled at OH for being in the bathroom "too long" wtf?) lower back pain etc since before AF was due. 
Saturday, my daughter was given antibiotics for an ear infection, and Sunday I ended up very sick. 
Monday fever was at 103 in the morning and by mid afternoon it was 104.7. I had to have OH come home just to get tylenol in me because I could not get up. So therefore, I missed work Monday.
Tuesday I called in again, my fever was a lil lower, only 101, however, my throat felt like there was a baseball in it. Missed work Tuesday.
Wednesday (Yesterday) I finally gave in and went to the doc, as I am on CD43, no AF and of course, this sickness. Ends up I have strep throat. Antibiotics is in the works now...however, the blood test they did was :bfn:
I am still hoping for a BFP because after calculating my ovulation, I think I ovulated on CD31 (BD CD30) which was on 6/5. So that would put me only 9DPO for the blood test. Maybe false negative...who knows.

Anyway, sorry for my rant. I feel like maybe depression is coming back ;( I cried all night last night..

Then I look at my baby girl and I know I would do it a thousand times over, when I see her face in the morning. She came up to me last night while I was crying and said... "Mommy...you happy?" How can I tell her no? I love her to pieces and she makes me world go 'round.

Here she is, my world!
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2475.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2509.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sla545

Well, I wasnt expecting her until tomorrow but the :witch: got me today. And how cruel is it that she waited until after I POAS and wasted a FRER to show? At least I am happy to know I am regular.


----------



## runnergrl

Well my temp dropped way below the cover line today. Hope that means something. I had a major breakdown last night. I took a shower before bed and while I was in there, I got really sad thinking about my cycles and wondering if they really are super messed up. With it taking us 9 months to conceive last time, I had hoped it would be easier this time. I am so much more educated on my cycle and feel like I am doing everything I can to get pregnant. I don't know if I could take waiting another 9 months.


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Well my temp dropped way below the cover line today. Hope that means something. I had a major breakdown last night. I took a shower before bed and while I was in there, I got really sad thinking about my cycles and wondering if they really are super messed up. With it taking us 9 months to conceive last time, I had hoped it would be easier this time. I am so much more educated on my cycle and feel like I am doing everything I can to get pregnant. I don't know if I could take waiting another 9 months.

Fxd for AF! DH and I decided that if we dont have a BFP by the end of the year, we would move on. My DS will be 8 in January and that has always been our cutoff date since he was born. I dont think I could take many more disappointing cycles than that too. :hugs:


----------



## mimismom

Oh no runner cheer up. I always think about when im going somewhere and get lost usually its because I have made a turn too early. So maybe things wont go as planned, amd in most cases it doesnt but If you want a baby I say just wait and see how you are feeling and go from there. But fx that you dont have wait that long.


----------



## AllisMommy

runnergrl said:


> Well my temp dropped way below the cover line today. Hope that means something. I had a major breakdown last night. I took a shower before bed and while I was in there, I got really sad thinking about my cycles and wondering if they really are super messed up. With it taking us 9 months to conceive last time, I had hoped it would be easier this time. I am so much more educated on my cycle and feel like I am doing everything I can to get pregnant. I don't know if I could take waiting another 9 months.

I hope this means AF will be here today or tomorrow for you!!!! :( 
It's tough waiting it out, and nothing coming. I am in the same boat :(


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks girls. Im just having a little pity party for myself over here, lol. just jealous of all the 28 day cycle girls who O on day 14 like clock work.


----------



## AllisMommy

runnergrl said:


> Thanks girls. Im just having a little pity party for myself over here, lol. just jealous of all the 28 day cycle girls who O on day 14 like clock work.

Hah! You are not the only one. I am literally in my pjs on the couch so upset!!! Im normally a 32-33 day cycle... Im on CD43, :bfn: since CD37...blood work :bfn: still no AF.

I am just hoping that I ovulated CD31, like I am thinking, and that I was just too early testing :(


----------



## mimismom

Its ok to feel bad, its normal emotions. But.feel better guys.


----------



## HappyCpl

Cheer up ladies. Where are all of the positive attitudes???

Too bad we don't all live closer to one another. We could have a mommy movie date and veg out on junk food in our pjs. Lol. That made me giggle just thinking about it.


----------



## AllisMommy

HappyCpl said:


> Cheer up ladies. Where are all of the positive attitudes???
> 
> Too bad we don't all live closer to one another. We could have a mommy movie date and veg out on junk food in our pjs. Lol. That made me giggle just thinking about it.

O M G... Totally Totally was thinking the same thing as I was flipping through lifetime movies. LMAO. Positive attitudes are dwindling as AF continues to be her :witch: -y self.

How are you missy?


----------



## mimismom

HappyCpl said:


> Cheer up ladies. Where are all of the positive attitudes???
> 
> Too bad we don't all live closer to one another. We could have a mommy movie date and veg out on junk food in our pjs. Lol. That made me giggle just thinking about it.

this would be fun but someone would smuggle in pregnancy test. Lol


----------



## AllisMommy

mimismom said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> Cheer up ladies. Where are all of the positive attitudes???
> 
> Too bad we don't all live closer to one another. We could have a mommy movie date and veg out on junk food in our pjs. Lol. That made me giggle just thinking about it.
> 
> this would be fun but someone would smuggle in pregnancy test. LolClick to expand...

I totally wanna POAS right now.


----------



## mimismom

Well I shouldnt even start I dont want to get hooked on poas


----------



## AllisMommy

Exactly why I should not start. LMAO. 
I need to wait until Monday. I just decided.


----------



## mimismom

I have no clue when I will start I guess I will order some internet cheapies and start wjen they come in


----------



## AllisMommy

I miss my little girl being a baby sooooo much!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







l_d42fb5739a0641278a8f8dc96bb59de1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 1









9728_136853352633_500797633_2728692_6617487_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









l_a1ba6c2a88ee4871bde8b37a2ee998df.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## marieb

She is gorgeous Ashley!!!
It's hard to believe they all started out that small.

I had the urge to POAS yesterday so I used one of my OPKS. Obviously it was negative. Why is it so addicting?


----------



## runnergrl

getting crampy.... and super grumpy! lol! that usually coincides with AF:thumbup:


----------



## mimismom

Yes I hold my dd and ask are you my baby and she says no.


----------



## AllisMommy

marieb said:


> She is gorgeous Ashley!!!
> It's hard to believe they all started out that small.
> 
> I had the urge to POAS yesterday so I used one of my OPKS. Obviously it was negative. Why is it so addicting?

What cycle day are you on marieb?

And yes...it is hard to believe this is her now!
 



Attached Files:







403429_192562510866419_721514416_n.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 2









404339_137867809669223_561079639_n.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 3









422088_150079915114679_964773761_n.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2









539605_164151023707568_1433189270_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2









547665_196641353791868_289714392_n.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AllisMommy

runnergrl said:


> getting crampy.... and super grumpy! lol! that usually coincides with AF:thumbup:

:happydance:


----------



## marieb

I'm on CD 10 so not expecting a +OPK for a little while yet.


----------



## HappyCpl

AllisMom, your daughter is gorgeous!! I miss mine being so small too. :-( I guess we all do. My daughter only lets me snuggle with her when she's tired or sick :-( or if daddy gets onto her hehe. :) 

I'm doing better today. Not as much nausea or cramping. How are you feeling now you've had your antibiotics? Better I hope. 

It seems AF is about to show herself all the way around. Once she comes for one, I'm sure it'll be a chain reaction for us all. 

After reading all of the comments, I'm glad I'm not the only one with the POAS addiction :) its so hard to stop testing once you start. I'm not starting until Sunday.


----------



## AllisMommy

HappyCpl said:


> AllisMom, your daughter is gorgeous!! I miss mine being so small too. :-( I guess we all do. My daughter only lets me snuggle with her when she's tired or sick :-( or if daddy gets onto her hehe. :)
> 
> I'm doing better today. Not as much nausea or cramping. How are you feeling now you've had your antibiotics? Better I hope.
> 
> It seems AF is about to show herself all the way around. Once she comes for one, I'm sure it'll be a chain reaction for us all.
> 
> After reading all of the comments, I'm glad I'm not the only one with the POAS addiction :) its so hard to stop testing once you start. I'm not starting until Sunday.

Aww thank you. She only likes to cuddle at night when she is sleepy. She usually comes over to me with her blanky (she has her favorite corner she calls "messy corner" because she wears it out so much rubbing it with her fingers and on her nose) and says "sit with mommy?" It breaks my heart to know one day soon she won't want to. 

I hope AF just shows already for us...i mean geeeeeez!

I do have POAS ADDICTION!! almost as much as my addiction to keeping this house clean lately. I have now made my daughter keep everything in her room. lmao. I am so mean >.<


----------



## AllisMommy

> I'm doing better today. Not as much nausea or cramping. How are you feeling now you've had your antibiotics? Better I hope.

And yes feeling a little bit better. I am on day 2 of a Z-Pac (Azythromycin). Doc gave it to me "in case" I am pg, since it does not hurt during pregnancy like some abx.

I am glad you are feeling better!!! Yesterday when I was driving, I became nauseas out of no where. Can our minds really do this to us?


----------



## Hann12

I reckon our minds can do serious tricks on us! I swore I was pregnant 2 months ago but no....

Your daughter is gorgeous! 

Runner girl - hope it is AF and yes I also wish I was a 28 day cycle girl. It's annoying not being regular, or even as regular! 

I love POAS! Will an opk show pregnancy too then? 
I'm just hitting the fertile stage for me do fingers crossed! BD tonight, tomorrow, Sat and Monday. Really hope to catch it! Using preseed too. 

For those of you testing this weekend I hope it's the start of a load of us getting BFP!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey ladies, hope everyone's feeling better tonight...been a rough couple days for our crowd hasn't it? Thanks sla and hann for the advice and encouragement :hug: I really hope my messed up cycle is just coming off the bc. I worry because my period stopped in my early 20s for about 6 months and doc had to get it going with a pill. After that it wasn't ever the same. Used to be clockwork and pretty heavy cycles. After they were lighter and irregular. I'm beginning to wonder if I stopped ovulating at that point....sure hope not. Hopefully tests will shed some light with some answers....until then I'm working on losing some weight. I'm sure that can help my. Yikes get on a better track....been exercising and really being mindful of what I'm eating. Lost 4 lbs in the last 3 days so thats a good start at least. 

Ashley, your little girl is adorable!!

Runnergrl....hope AF shows up soon...and of course pity party if that sweat you need to do! That's why we're all here together, because we understand the ttc roller coaster! 

Good luck everyone :sex: and testing in the next few days!!! let's get a few more :bfp: to lift our spirits around here!


----------



## MamaMac123

Ps...love the girls night idea! Haha that would be a blast! I moved to Canada when I married my hubby and all my best girlfriends are back in the states....I miss girls nights!!!!


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone's feeling better tonight...been a rough couple days for our crowd hasn't it? Thanks sla and hann for the advice and encouragement :hug: I really hope my messed up cycle is just coming off the bc. I worry because my period stopped in my early 20s for about 6 months and doc had to get it going with a pill. After that it wasn't ever the same. Used to be clockwork and pretty heavy cycles. After they were lighter and irregular. I'm beginning to wonder if I stopped ovulating at that point....sure hope not. Hopefully tests will shed some light with some answers....until then I'm working on losing some weight. I'm sure that can help my. Yikes get on a better track....been exercising and really being mindful of what I'm eating. Lost 4 lbs in the last 3 days so thats a good start at least.
> 
> Ashley, your little girl is adorable!!
> 
> Runnergrl....hope AF shows up soon...and of course pity party if that sweat you need to do! That's why we're all here together, because we understand the ttc roller coaster!
> 
> Good luck everyone :sex: and testing in the next few days!!! let's get a few more :bfp: to lift our spirits around here!

I second that! Someone needs to join Holly on the baby train!


----------



## AllisMommy

Mamamac, thank you! she is my love!

For those of you who don't really know my issues right now...you can check out my journal under my siggy.

I am currently on CD44...(normally have 32 day cycles).

CD30, had ewcm very stretchy...perfect fertile cm. nothing after CD31. :sex: on both days. 

Today is CD44 and I have super stretchy EWCM...AGAIN!!! WTF?!?!?! :'( 

I don't know what's going on with me.


----------



## runnergrl

Well aparantly my temp drop and moodiness meant nothing. My chart is bizarre. still no AF. I'm getting. Really down in the dumps. Time for wine and chocolate. Duh!


----------



## AllisMommy

Maybe she will show her face in the middle of the night or tomorrow morning?


----------



## marieb

AllisMommy said:


> Mamamac, thank you! she is my love!
> 
> For those of you who don't really know my issues right now...you can check out my journal under my siggy.
> 
> I am currently on CD44...(normally have 32 day cycles).
> 
> CD30, had ewcm very stretchy...perfect fertile cm. nothing after CD31. :sex: on both days.
> 
> Today is CD44 and I have super stretchy EWCM...AGAIN!!! WTF?!?!?! :'(
> 
> I don't know what's going on with me.

Sometimes you can get EWCM right before AF. I know that's what happened to me last month.


----------



## marieb

runnergrl said:


> Well aparantly my temp drop and moodiness meant nothing. My chart is bizarre. still no AF. I'm getting. Really down in the dumps. Time for wine and chocolate. Duh!

Looking at your temp drop the last two days, I will be very surprised if you don't get AF tomorrow. I'm actually really surprised she hasn't shown her face yet!


----------



## sla545

So maybe a TMI question. When I used to get AF it was typically brighter red blood and then faded into brown at the end. Last cycle was just 5 days of dark red almost blacl blood and then today ive just had multiple clots of dark dark red almost black blood. Only one real swipe earlier today of bright red. Does this seem normal or is it possible my lining didnt fully shed last cycle? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## AllisMommy

Hmmm...Never had ewcm before a period. But also had it CD19-20, CD30-31 and CD44...

lol, no AF.


----------



## Hann12

Seriously isn't it all a mystery?! Does anyone else have what appears to be EWCM after BD? I don't know if its actual EWCM or my bodies way of clearing out after BD. Has anyone experienced this? It quite often happens after BD regardless of the cycle day. 
I'm expecting EWCM anytime though so now I don't know if that was actually it or not! Annoying! 

Runnergirl - any luck this morning with AF?

Allismommy - I've read your journal and you could be pregnant, certainly the saliva tasting bad is a sign, or it was for me. I'd have said that POAS as that normally brings AF on for me. I remember TTC with my first, I conceived on the second cycle amazingly but the first cycle was LONG - I think around 50 days. I kept POAS thinking I MUST be pregnant and then AF just showed up in the end. I was sad as I had read all these stories of people who were pregnant but it didn't show on tests. Anyway I got pregnant the very next cycle, so if it doesn't happen this cycle and AF does turn up, hopefully even with irregular cycles, like me, you will get your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Cd1. She finally showed her ugly face this morning. And I feel like shite. Well, let's get this party started


----------



## mimismom

runnergrl said:


> Cd1. She finally showed her ugly face this morning. And I feel like shite. Well, let's get this party started

What and awesome attitude runner!


----------



## marieb

AllisMommy said:


> Hmmm...Never had ewcm before a period. But also had it CD19-20, CD30-31 and CD44...
> 
> lol, no AF.

I'd never had it before either, last month was the very first time. I got it 3 days before my period it was really strange.


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Cd1. She finally showed her ugly face this morning. And I feel like shite. Well, let's get this party started

Excited for you. We will be testing around the same time, well at least within a week or so next month. Yay!


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> Seriously isn't it all a mystery?! Does anyone else have what appears to be EWCM after BD? I don't know if its actual EWCM or my bodies way of clearing out after BD. Has anyone experienced this? It quite often happens after BD regardless of the cycle day.
> I'm expecting EWCM anytime though so now I don't know if that was actually it or not! Annoying!
> 
> Runnergirl - any luck this morning with AF?
> 
> Allismommy - I've read your journal and you could be pregnant, certainly the saliva tasting bad is a sign, or it was for me. I'd have said that POAS as that normally brings AF on for me. I remember TTC with my first, I conceived on the second cycle amazingly but the first cycle was LONG - I think around 50 days. I kept POAS thinking I MUST be pregnant and then AF just showed up in the end. I was sad as I had read all these stories of people who were pregnant but it didn't show on tests. Anyway I got pregnant the very next cycle, so if it doesn't happen this cycle and AF does turn up, hopefully even with irregular cycles, like me, you will get your BFP. :hugs:

Arousal fluid and semen can act like EWCM. The only difference is EWCM will be really stretchy and it won't dry on your finger. I've also heard (never tested it though) that if you drop it into water EWCM will form a ball, arousal and seminal fluid won't.


----------



## Hann12

marieb said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously isn't it all a mystery?! Does anyone else have what appears to be EWCM after BD? I don't know if its actual EWCM or my bodies way of clearing out after BD. Has anyone experienced this? It quite often happens after BD regardless of the cycle day.
> I'm expecting EWCM anytime though so now I don't know if that was actually it or not! Annoying!
> 
> Runnergirl - any luck this morning with AF?
> 
> Allismommy - I've read your journal and you could be pregnant, certainly the saliva tasting bad is a sign, or it was for me. I'd have said that POAS as that normally brings AF on for me. I remember TTC with my first, I conceived on the second cycle amazingly but the first cycle was LONG - I think around 50 days. I kept POAS thinking I MUST be pregnant and then AF just showed up in the end. I was sad as I had read all these stories of people who were pregnant but it didn't show on tests. Anyway I got pregnant the very next cycle, so if it doesn't happen this cycle and AF does turn up, hopefully even with irregular cycles, like me, you will get your BFP. :hugs:
> 
> Arousal fluid and semen can act like EWCM. The only difference is EWCM will be really stretchy and it won't dry on your finger. I've also heard (never tested it though) that if you drop it into water EWCM will form a ball, arousal and seminal fluid won't.Click to expand...

Oh interesting! I didn't notice what it did, maybe next time!! It seems to happen a lot to me though so guessing it must be that rather than EWCM.

Runnergirl - at least you know now and can look forward to your next shot. Its the not knowing that is really tough! Wouldn't it be nice if we could find out straight away after DTD that we got nowhere so that we aren't waiting during the 2ww. Onwards and upwards though!

Still negative on the opk on CD 16


----------



## AllisMommy

marieb said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Never had ewcm before a period. But also had it CD19-20, CD30-31 and CD44...
> 
> lol, no AF.
> 
> I'd never had it before either, last month was the very first time. I got it 3 days before my period it was really strange.Click to expand...

_*I would have to say what you're seeing is your OH's lovely leftovers...lol It kinda looks like cm, but it doesn't stretch..*_



runnergrl said:


> Cd1. She finally showed her ugly face this morning. And I feel like shite. Well, let's get this party started

_*Glad she finally came!!!!!!! Get to making that bun!*_



Hann12 said:


> Seriously isn't it all a mystery?! Does anyone else have what appears to be EWCM after BD? I don't know if its actual EWCM or my bodies way of clearing out after BD. Has anyone experienced this? It quite often happens after BD regardless of the cycle day.
> I'm expecting EWCM anytime though so now I don't know if that was actually it or not! Annoying!
> 
> Runnergirl - any luck this morning with AF?
> 
> Allismommy - I've read your journal and you could be pregnant, certainly the saliva tasting bad is a sign, or it was for me. I'd have said that POAS as that normally brings AF on for me. I remember TTC with my first, I conceived on the second cycle amazingly but the first cycle was LONG - I think around 50 days. I kept POAS thinking I MUST be pregnant and then AF just showed up in the end. I was sad as I had read all these stories of people who were pregnant but it didn't show on tests. Anyway I got pregnant the very next cycle, so if it doesn't happen this cycle and AF does turn up, hopefully even with irregular cycles, like me, you will get your BFP. :hugs:

*TOTALLY is a mystery....WHO KNOWS. ALL I KNOW IS I AM TESTING TOMORROW CAUSE I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE. Thanks for reading my journal , I know I can be pregnant.. it just sucks to not know for sure. I still have that saliva, and the metal taste. I am so so so hoping that AF just shows up today, otherwise I AM TESTING tomorrow with FMU*


----------



## HappyCpl

runnergrl said:


> Cd1. She finally showed her ugly face this morning. And I feel like shite. Well, let's get this party started

Glad she finally showed up and happy to see you're taking her arrival with positivity. You are a strong woman. Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck Ashley!


----------



## AllisMommy

HappyCpl said:


> Good luck Ashley!

*Thank you my friend!!! *


----------



## AllisMommy

So....who all is waiting for a :bfp:

Me!!!! - Testing tomorrow!


----------



## Hann12

Exciting alliesmum!! Will look forward to your morning post and keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AllisMommy

Awwwww thanks sweetie!!! I will def update!


----------



## mimismom

AllisMommy said:


> So....who all is waiting for a :bfp:
> 
> Me!!!! - Testing tomorrow!

Me but iM only 5dpo so i got a minute before i start resting. Umless yall rub off on me


----------



## marieb

AllisMommy said:


> So....who all is waiting for a :bfp:
> 
> Me!!!! - Testing tomorrow!

Good luck!!! We need some more BFPs around here


----------



## AllisMommy

mimismom said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> So....who all is waiting for a :bfp:
> 
> Me!!!! - Testing tomorrow!
> 
> Me but iM only 5dpo so i got a minute before i start resting. Umless yall rub off on meClick to expand...




marieb said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> So....who all is waiting for a :bfp:
> 
> Me!!!! - Testing tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck!!! We need some more BFPs around hereClick to expand...

Well good luck to you all when you do test! I was hoping for a weekend testing buddy lmao


----------



## runnergrl

mimismom said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> So....who all is waiting for a :bfp:
> 
> Me!!!! - Testing tomorrow!
> 
> Me but iM only 5dpo so i got a minute before i start resting. Umless yall rub off on meClick to expand...

lol..even I wont test at 5DPO :haha: 'Ill wait till at least 10.. that's the earliest I think a pos would show up.. why waste $and potential sadness? 

I have never been so happy to see AF and have backache, bloatedness, and cramps. :haha: I feel terrible and I'm super happy about it!:thumbup:


----------



## AllisMommy

runnergrl said:


> mimismom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> So....who all is waiting for a :bfp:
> 
> Me!!!! - Testing tomorrow!
> 
> Me but iM only 5dpo so i got a minute before i start resting. Umless yall rub off on meClick to expand...
> 
> lol..even I wont test at 5DPO :haha: 'Ill wait till at least 10.. that's the earliest I think a pos would show up.. why waste $and potential sadness?
> 
> I have never been so happy to see AF and have backache, bloatedness, and cramps. :haha: I feel terrible and I'm super happy about it!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Have you had long cycles before runner?
I am on CD45 - and NO AF!!!! have never had anything more than a 33 day cycle. this is driving me insane.


----------



## mimismom

Runner says
lol..even I wont test at 5DPO 'Ill waittillat least 10.. that's the earliest I think a pos would show up.. why waste $and potential sadness?

****i wouldnt dare either but trying to wait til aunt Flow Is due unless i catch.testing.fever and start a Little early


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ooo can I join, can I join? TTC number 2 for about 4 months now, really can't wait for it to happen! My ds is 18mths and a delight to have, I'd love to give him another sibling to keep him company. Currently on cd 30, negative hpt yesterday 13dpo, waiting for AF as temps have dropped and i'm cramping! Anyone else at the start of cycle, I need some company too. Xx


----------



## runnergrl

Yep-welcome. I started todau


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Yep-welcome. I started todau

Aww thanks hun! Guessing CD1 will be tomorrow for me, Feel so periody! I get a huge sense of relief when AF finally arrives, do you? It's nice to move on to a fresh cycle & another try! I usually have a 31 day cycle and ovulate around day 15-16, so we'll be close x


----------



## AllisMommy

Well it's off to the store to pick up some tests. It's going to be a lonnnggggg day.

Fx'd for tomorrow morning for me! I think I would suprise OH on fathers day ;)


----------



## mummyclo

Testing tomorrow 9dpo and Monday 11dpo and Wednesday when AF is due lol 
Sorry to all those who the :witch: got :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Welcome issacRalph! I know what you mean about getting AF and getting a new fresh cycle to get excited about. Hopefully not much longer for you! 

Mummyclo - good luck for your test! 

Alliesmommy - it's so weird to suddenly have a longer cycle - assume you did nothing different this cycle? I know sometimes soy isoflavones can upset cycles which is why I'm nervous to take them! 

BD again tonight but no new ov signs.


----------



## mimismom

runnergrl said:


> mimismom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> So....who all is waiting for a :bfp:
> 
> Me!!!! - Testing tomorrow!
> 
> Me but iM only 5dpo so i got a minute before i start resting. Umless yall rub off on meClick to expand...
> 
> lol..even I wont test at 5DPO :haha: 'Ill wait till at least 10.. that's the earliest I think a pos would show up.. why waste $and potential sadness?
> 
> I have never been so happy to see AF and have backache, bloatedness, and cramps. :haha: I feel terrible and I'm super happy about it!:thumbup:Click to expand...




mummyclo said:


> Testing tomorrow 9dpo and Monday 11dpo and Arrendadas when AF is due lol
> Sorry to all those who the :witch: got :hugs:

goodluck testing mummyclo


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks mimi! Hoping the time will fly by and that I get a :bfp: 
Hope the wait is speedy or you :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

What a lovely thread this is! you girls sound really nice and i'm looking forward to getting to know you all a little bit! I'm new to this forum but am finding it a real comfort. Role on BFP's for us all! xx


----------



## mummyclo

IsaacRalph said:


> What a lovely thread this is! you girls sound really nice and i'm looking forward to getting to know you all a little bit! I'm new to this forum but am finding it a real comfort. Role on BFP's for us all! xx

:wave:
Hiya! I have found bnb invaluable the last few years, met some lovely ladies too.
Good luck for your :bfp:
When are you expecting to test?


----------



## IsaacRalph

mummyclo said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> What a lovely thread this is! you girls sound really nice and i'm looking forward to getting to know you all a little bit! I'm new to this forum but am finding it a real comfort. Role on BFP's for us all! xx
> 
> :wave:
> Hiya! I have found bnb invaluable the last few years, met some lovely ladies too.
> Good luck for your :bfp:
> When are you expecting to test?Click to expand...

Hey there! well actually i'm way off testing, due my AF any time now, tested yesterday but knew i wasn't going to get a:bfp:! I Have been pregnant twice before, 1 MMC and 1 that resulted in DS, each time there was always something a little bit different, mainly dizzyness and tingly boobs. I didn't get that this time and the early symptoms i did get have faded away. I just had to get rid of all of my HPT's as i bought loads of the internet and the temptation everytime has been far too much, i have none in the house now thankgod! I should be CD1 tomorrow sometime and ovulate around CD 15 out of a 31 day cycle. How about you??


----------



## mummyclo

Good luck for next cycle if AF shows, you never know though . I'm 8 dpo waiting to test!! So impatient :hissy:


----------



## AllisMommy

CLear Blue -11dpo? "not pregnant" :bfn:
Took in the middle of the day.
Will take another monday morning.
Starting to get really down about what is really going on with me.


----------



## mummyclo

:( don't loose hope! 11 dpo is still early :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

mummyclo said:


> Good luck for next cycle if AF shows, you never know though . I'm 8 dpo waiting to test!! So impatient :hissy:

Ooo How exciting! AF is defo coming but thanks anyway! Before I tested positive both times with FMU on 10dpo but i swear i will not do it any sooner again unless there are some dead giveaways. Good luck for testing, do you feel differnent??


----------



## HappyCpl

Ashley- maybe stress and being sick are throwing AF off? I hope you get an answer soon.
I'll test on Sunday. Hoping for a +. I'm still crampy, tired, and lots of tenderness in my boobs. I just want to massage them lol!

IsaacRalph- Welcome! There are some awesome ladies on this thread. Everyone is very encouraging. 

Runner- I know what you mean about the fresh start. It feels good to move forward. Besides, it's fun BD :) hehe


----------



## IsaacRalph

AllisMommy said:


> CLear Blue -11dpo? "not pregnant" :bfn:
> Took in the middle of the day.
> Will take another monday morning.
> Starting to get really down about what is really going on with me.

I'm sure your all working fine! Have you been tcc for long hun?? xx


----------



## Hann12

Alliesmommy - you still have time so fingers crossed! 

I like this thread too! 

Yay for the start of the next cycle IsaacRalph!


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> Ashley- maybe stress and being sick are throwing AF off? I hope you get an answer soon.
> I'll test on Sunday. Hoping for a +. I'm still crampy, tired, and lots of tenderness in my boobs. I just want to massage them lol!
> 
> IsaacRalph- Welcome! There are some awesome ladies on this thread. Everyone is very encouraging.
> 
> Runner- I know what you mean about the fresh start. It feels good to move forward. Besides, it's fun BD :) hehe

Thanks for your kind welcome! After feeling quite down yesterday (i blame PMT), feeling a lot more positive for the future months. Love it on here though, so you'll see me quite a bit i think! Good luck with testing on sun xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Alliesmommy - you still have time so fingers crossed!
> 
> I like this thread too!
> 
> Yay for the start of the next cycle IsaacRalph!

Yay for AF! Is Your name Hannah? only saying cuz mine is too??


----------



## mimismom

AFM: you guys would not believe that I really did the bleach test (i'm a weirdo) lol.
hubby did it with me and it was hillarious. if you need a laugh this may be what you need to do. so we took a cup of urine and added it to a cup of bleach. if it foams it is suppose to mean you are pregnant. when i tell you dh'S cup foamed way more than mine... it was soooo funny i was like well congratulations to you because obviously you are more pregnant than I am. sigghhhh. the picture below shows his cup and mine and you can clearly see which one is his. lol #FAIL



DISCLOSURE: IF YOU DO THIS DO IN A WELL VENTILATED AREA, AND BEWARE THE CUP GET WARM

I HAD ALREADY READ THAT IT DIDNT WORK HOWEVER IT WAS GOOD SOURCE OF ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## HollySSmith

Mini - omg that's funny!

Runner girl - woohoo for AF! I'm so excited! :)

Ashley - I got a :bfn: at 12 dpo (I got a positive with my ds at that point), but got a very faint :bfp: at 13dpo, so it may still be early! 

Isaacralph - welcome and good luck!

Fingers crossed for all you ladies! I too hope to see some more :bfp: soon!

Good luck to all you


----------



## mimismom

More symptom spotting. Why did i have to read The symptoms of early pg. I Just experienced cramping lower tummy Then it was follw by The stabby pains Like someone sticking me with a needle. Now lower..bsck pains, cramps, sore bbs. Blah/yay! Lol


----------



## AllisMommy

Thansk for the encouragement guys...more than anything..I want to know my 27 year old, never had a late period, body....is still working :(

I would chalk it up to stress and being sick (even thought Ive been stressed my whole life, and sick quite a few other times) however...I had already missed my period when I got late...according to my schedule. I think I ovulated LATE for some reason this month. ugh oh well. :(


----------



## marieb

AllisMommy said:


> Thansk for the encouragement guys...more than anything..I want to know my 27 year old, never had a late period, body....is still working :(
> 
> I would chalk it up to stress and being sick (even thought Ive been stressed my whole life, and sick quite a few other times) however...I had already missed my period when I got late...according to my schedule. I think I ovulated LATE for some reason this month. ugh oh well. :(

I had one of those cycles in January/February. I didn't ovulate until CD 29, and it lasted 43 days. It was super annoying and stressful. 

I'm sure nothing's wrong, I've heard that it's not unusual to have a weird cycle once in awhile. Hopefully you'll get your BFP or AF will show, so you'll know one way or another.


----------



## AllisMommy

I am realllllly hoping. My last AF was 5/3 :(


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck to all the weekend testers! Hope to see some BFP's real soon!! :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

AllisMommy said:


> Thansk for the encouragement guys...more than anything..I want to know my 27 year old, never had a late period, body....is still working :(
> 
> I would chalk it up to stress and being sick (even thought Ive been stressed my whole life, and sick quite a few other times) however...I had already missed my period when I got late...according to my schedule. I think I ovulated LATE for some reason this month. ugh oh well. :(

Another possibility to ovulating late is that every once in a while women can develop a post luteal cyst where fluid develops in the normal corpus luteum after ovulation! This in turn pumps out more progesterone for longer and causes a longer cycle. Only saying cause I had one the month before I got pregnant with ds and my cycle lasted about 6 weeks, it was diagnosed by ultrasound! It's a normal occurance if it has happened! There's has got to be only 3 possibilities to why your late, either you are pregnant (which I hope, fingers crossed), you ovulated way later than normal or you have had a cycle which you haven't ovulated at all, (which is also normal from time to time). Charting your bbt is the best way to confirm all of the a above! Hope this helps, sorry if I sound clinical its just my way as I'm a reg nurse, hoping to train as fertility nurse after next baby!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Thansk for the encouragement guys...more than anything..I want to know my 27 year old, never had a late period, body....is still working :(
> 
> I would chalk it up to stress and being sick (even thought Ive been stressed my whole life, and sick quite a few other times) however...I had already missed my period when I got late...according to my schedule. I think I ovulated LATE for some reason this month. ugh oh well. :(
> 
> Another possibility to ovulating late is that every once in a while women can develop a post luteal cyst where fluid develops in the normal corpus luteum after ovulation! This in turn pumps out more progesterone for longer and causes a longer cycle. Only saying cause I had one the month before I got pregnant with ds and my cycle lasted about 6 weeks, it was diagnosed by ultrasound! It's a normal occurance if it has happened! There's has got to be only 3 possibilities to why your late, either you are pregnant (which I hope, fingers crossed), you ovulated way later than normal or you have had a cycle which you haven't ovulated at all, (which is also normal from time to time). Charting your bbt is the best way to confirm all of the a above! Hope this helps, sorry if I sound clinical its just my way as I'm a reg nurse, hoping to train as fertility nurse after next baby!Click to expand...

That's actually very helpful! My name is Hannah too :) 

Alliesmommy - POAS yet?? Good luck! 

Cycle day 17 for me, as yet no sign of ov. Sigh


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 - woo hoo for our great names! your little girl is gorge and born so small, my lil man was only 5lb 12 born at 39 weeks, so dinky but he soon piled it on! You using opk's? Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

still waiting for AF to make her appearance, she's so close! depends whether its gonna be a 15 or 16 day LP!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 - woo hoo for our great names! your little girl is gorge and born so small, my lil man was only 5lb 12 born at 39 weeks, so dinky but he soon piled it on! You using opk's? Xx

Thank you - she was tiny and 4 days overdue! Yes using opks but negative so far. I stopped BF 3 months ago and my cycles are still adjusting, I think my LP is short though :( 
Hope you get AF soon!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Hann12 - woo hoo for our great names! your little girl is gorge and born so small, my lil man was only 5lb 12 born at 39 weeks, so dinky but he soon piled it on! You using opk's? Xx
> 
> Thank you - she was tiny and 4 days overdue! Yes using opks but negative so far. I stopped BF 3 months ago and my cycles are still adjusting, I think my LP is short though :(
> Hope you get AF soon!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for your positive opk's, i use internet cheapies as they work just as well if you use them properly! Few weeks for me yet x


----------



## Hann12

That's what I have -30 opks from amazon! Haven't tested today yet but don't have ewcm so don't think it will be positive yet.


----------



## runnergrl

Any BFP's yet?


----------



## mummyclo

runnergrl said:


> Any BFP's yet?

I had a very light positive on ic this morning :D


----------



## AllisMommy

IsaacRalph said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Thansk for the encouragement guys...more than anything..I want to know my 27 year old, never had a late period, body....is still working :(
> 
> I would chalk it up to stress and being sick (even thought Ive been stressed my whole life, and sick quite a few other times) however...I had already missed my period when I got late...according to my schedule. I think I ovulated LATE for some reason this month. ugh oh well. :(
> 
> Another possibility to ovulating late is that every once in a while women can develop a post luteal cyst where fluid develops in the normal corpus luteum after ovulation! This in turn pumps out more progesterone for longer and causes a longer cycle. Only saying cause I had one the month before I got pregnant with ds and my cycle lasted about 6 weeks, it was diagnosed by ultrasound! It's a normal occurance if it has happened! There's has got to be only 3 possibilities to why your late, either you are pregnant (which I hope, fingers crossed), you ovulated way later than normal or you have had a cycle which you haven't ovulated at all, (which is also normal from time to time). Charting your bbt is the best way to confirm all of the a above! Hope this helps, sorry if I sound clinical its just my way as I'm a reg nurse, hoping to train as fertility nurse after next baby!Click to expand...

Thanks for taking the time to write all this!!!

I graduate from Nursing school next year. We havent done all the reproductive and specialties yet, so thanks for this information. I would have been charting my bbt like I did with dd, but this time was kinda just...well sudden decision mid cycle lol. I took another test yesterday afternoon which was 11dpo. :bfn: I guess possible that it was not concentrated enough...but I would think I would get at least a faint. However, I used a clearblue digital...so it either shows yes or no. lol. I told OH i am spending the money (17.00) on a FRER tomorrow, and I will take on Monday morning, which would be 14dpo if I am counting correctly. Again, without the BBT it's hard to tell when I ovulated. Thank you for the FX! I am hoping too!! If not, then I am going to TTC next cycle and actually temp and everything. I just wish if AF is going to come, that she would just come already so I could start over :(


----------



## AllisMommy

mummyclo said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Any BFP's yet?
> 
> I had a very light positive on ic this morning :DClick to expand...

Congratulations?!?!?!? :D



runnergrl said:


> Any BFP's yet?

I had a BFN yesterday afternoon...if that counts :(


----------



## runnergrl

mummyclo said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Any BFP's yet?
> 
> I had a very light positive on ic this morning :DClick to expand...

Oooh post a pic!!!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations mummyclo!!!


----------



## mimismom

mummyclo said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Any BFP's yet?
> 
> I had a very light positive on ic this morning :DClick to expand...

congrats congrats!


----------



## HappyCpl

Congrats Mummyclo


----------



## IsaacRalph

AllisMommy said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Thansk for the encouragement guys...more than anything..I want to know my 27 year old, never had a late period, body....is still working :(
> 
> I would chalk it up to stress and being sick (even thought Ive been stressed my whole life, and sick quite a few other times) however...I had already missed my period when I got late...according to my schedule. I think I ovulated LATE for some reason this month. ugh oh well. :(
> 
> Another possibility to ovulating late is that every once in a while women can develop a post luteal cyst where fluid develops in the normal corpus luteum after ovulation! This in turn pumps out more progesterone for longer and causes a longer cycle. Only saying cause I had one the month before I got pregnant with ds and my cycle lasted about 6 weeks, it was diagnosed by ultrasound! It's a normal occurance if it has happened! There's has got to be only 3 possibilities to why your late, either you are pregnant (which I hope, fingers crossed), you ovulated way later than normal or you have had a cycle which you haven't ovulated at all, (which is also normal from time to time). Charting your bbt is the best way to confirm all of the a above! Hope this helps, sorry if I sound clinical its just my way as I'm a reg nurse, hoping to train as fertility nurse after next baby!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write all this!!!
> 
> I graduate from Nursing school next year. We havent done all the reproductive and specialties yet, so thanks for this information. I would have been charting my bbt like I did with dd, but this time was kinda just...well sudden decision mid cycle lol. I took another test yesterday afternoon which was 11dpo. :bfn: I guess possible that it was not concentrated enough...but I would think I would get at least a faint. However, I used a clearblue digital...so it either shows yes or no. lol. I told OH i am spending the money (17.00) on a FRER tomorrow, and I will take on Monday morning, which would be 14dpo if I am counting correctly. Again, without the BBT it's hard to tell when I ovulated. Thank you for the FX! I am hoping too!! If not, then I am going to TTC next cycle and actually temp and everything. I just wish if AF is going to come, that she would just come already so I could start over :(Click to expand...

I know how you feel hun, my AF seems to be taking an age to come! Usually 15-16 day LP on day 15 today and feel rubbish and grumpy. xx fx'ed for monday


----------



## IsaacRalph

Mummyclo- congratulations on your faint positive, look forward to hearing an update woo hoo xxx:thumbup:


----------



## marieb

mummyclo said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Any BFP's yet?
> 
> I had a very light positive on ic this morning :DClick to expand...

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollySSmith

mummyclo said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Any BFP's yet?
> 
> I had a very light positive on ic this morning :DClick to expand...

That's awesome! So happy for you! Post a pic lady I want to see :)


----------



## sla545

mummyclo said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Any BFP's yet?
> 
> I had a very light positive on ic this morning :DClick to expand...

Yes, pics please!! Congrats!


----------



## HappyCpl

Tomorrow's the big test day @ 11DPO. If its negative, I'll wait till after Wednesday to test again.


----------



## AllisMommy

Im testing in the morning too... :bfn yesterday... :D
Let's hope for fathers day :bfp:!


----------



## mimismom

Today iM still feeling The stabby needle feeling. Hows everyone else?


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm feeling very crampy and nauseous. Tired too, but I got up at 4:00 am. I had to feed my POAS addiction. BFN of course... Just couldn't hold out for the morning. Guess if it's neg this month I'll start temping with the OPKs...

Good luck to everyone this week.


----------



## mimismom

HappyCpl said:


> Tomorrow's the big test day @ 11DPO. If its negative, I'll wait till after Wednesday to test again.

Goodluck and baby.dust to you!


----------



## mimismom

AllisMommy said:


> Im testing in the morning too... :bfn yesterday... :D
> Let's hope for fathers day :bfp:!

Goodluck!!!!!!!! Babydust to yoy too


----------



## MamaMac123

Mummyclo - yay!!!!!! :happydance: I want to see a pic too!!!!

Alliesmom's - keep testing, it's still early. Hang I'm there! 

Runnergrl - yay for AF! Here's to the new cycle! 

Welcome IsaacRalph :) 

Still same old nothing over here.....*sigh*


----------



## HappyCpl

mimismom said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow's the big test day @ 11DPO. If its negative, I'll wait till after Wednesday to test again.
> 
> Goodluck and baby.dust to you!Click to expand...

Thanks! Good luck to you too!


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies, I am new to this and just wanted to pop in and chat with some people in the same boat as myself. Have any of you used the CBFM? I am on my 2nd cycle with it and is so far causing me nothing but stress. CD16 and tons of highs but no peak. Same thing last cycle also (which i heard is common the first month). So, i am now using answer ovulation sticks which gave me a positive yesterday afternoon and this morning but fading this evening. We have been BDing like crazy because of all the high readings, so i am keeping my fingers crossed. I am just going a little crazy because of everything I am reading online. I probably really should quit that!


----------



## mummyclo

:( no positive this morning? How can that be?


----------



## IsaacRalph

mummyclo said:


> :( no positive this morning? How can that be?

Morning mummyclo! Weird but I find the internet cheapies really deceiving! The amount of times I have thought I was pregnant but turned out not to be. I'm not using them again as I almost always could see a really faint kinda line there! I hope this isn't the case with you, have you used frer? X


----------



## IsaacRalph

So AF made her rude arrival at 5 this morning and kept me from Sleeping! CD 1 it is and 14 days to go until O day! good luck for those testing today


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> Hello ladies, I am new to this and just wanted to pop in and chat with some people in the same boat as myself. Have any of you used the CBFM? I am on my 2nd cycle with it and is so far causing me nothing but stress. CD16 and tons of highs but no peak. Same thing last cycle also (which i heard is common the first month). So, i am now using answer ovulation sticks which gave me a positive yesterday afternoon and this morning but fading this evening. We have been BDing like crazy because of all the high readings, so i am keeping my fingers crossed. I am just going a little crazy because of everything I am reading online. I probably really should quit that!

hi hun! Welcome, sorry not used one so can't advise you there. I use opk's and chart my bbt and we seem to be covering fertile days well! Maybe you need to chart your bbt too for a while to get an idea of when you ovulate, are you regular?


----------



## mummyclo

IsaacRalph said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :( no positive this morning? How can that be?
> 
> Morning mummyclo! Weird but I find the internet cheapies really deceiving! The amount of times I have thought I was pregnant but turned out not to be. I'm not using them again as I almost always could see a really faint kinda line there! I hope this isn't the case with you, have you used frer? XClick to expand...

Picking my FRERs up tomorrow and will do one Wed probably.
Just want to forget about it and stop getting symptoms if I'm not! :cry:


----------



## IsaacRalph

mummyclo said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :( no positive this morning? How can that be?
> 
> Morning mummyclo! Weird but I find the internet cheapies really deceiving! The amount of times I have thought I was pregnant but turned out not to be. I'm not using them again as I almost always could see a really faint kinda line there! I hope this isn't the case with you, have you used frer? XClick to expand...
> 
> Picking my FRERs up tomorrow and will do one Wed probably.
> Just want to forget about it and stop getting symptoms if I'm not! :cry:Click to expand...

Aww cheer up hun! I know its hard when you don't know either way? I have pregnancy symptoms every month but the dead giveaway for me is dizzyness, heartburn and tingly/heavy boobs! What are you experiencing? X


----------



## mummyclo

Back ache, itchy tingly nipples, headache, indigestion (which I've not had since being pregnant last time!) 
Just generally feel odd..... I hate the wait! I can't imagine how hard it was in the times pre pregnancy tests!


----------



## IsaacRalph

mummyclo said:


> Back ache, itchy tingly nipples, headache, indigestion (which I've not had since being pregnant last time!)
> Just generally feel odd..... I hate the wait! I can't imagine how hard it was in the times pre pregnancy tests!

Actually I think years ago things were a little bit more relaxed! When I speak to my mum about tcc she can't believe the things I put myself through every month! She said she just had BD mid month and was lucky to get pregnant 5 times with 2 known miscarriages she said she knew if she was more than a week late, them symptoms kicked in and then Dr's to confirm it! Chemical pregnancies wouldn't have been a problem as nobody would have known about it. I think years ago tcc was probably a little more enjoyable, I think there is a lot of expectation these days! People are more open about tcc, hence why we're here today!


----------



## HappyCpl

BFN this morning. Now we wait til Wednesday... I hate the fact that I feel pregnant. My husband commented how my boobs look bigger last night. I've never had them ache like this for this long except with my daughter. I'm just wondering if it's my mind playing tricks on me though...


----------



## HollySSmith

Mummyclo - do you drink a lot of water at night? Sometimes people get better lines in the evening or afternoon than using FMU. 

Happycpl- sorry to hear about the :bfn:

Remember ladies you're not out until the :witch: sings!


----------



## mummyclo

HollySSmith said:


> Mummyclo - do you drink a lot of water at night? Sometimes people get better lines in the evening or afternoon than using FMU.
> 
> Happycpl- sorry to hear about the :bfn:
> 
> Remember ladies you're not out until the :witch: sings!

Not really :( I've just checked FF though and I think I Od a bit later so am only 8dpo, will test Wed and Fri (if no AF). Feeling totally rubbish today :cry:


----------



## AllisMommy

:bfn: this morning with FMU.

what is going on :( :cry:

I am starting to think I am out. I have no idea when I ovulated, my best guess would have been 6/5. I am so over this cycle, and just want to start fresh.


----------



## mummyclo

AllisMommy said:


> :bfn: this morning with FMU.
> 
> what is going on :( :cry:
> 
> I am starting to think I am out. I have no idea when I ovulated, my best guess would have been 6/5. I am so over this cycle, and just want to start fresh.

Hope you get a :bfp: or AF soon! Hate long cycles!! 
:hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

mummyclo said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: this morning with FMU.
> 
> what is going on :( :cry:
> 
> I am starting to think I am out. I have no idea when I ovulated, my best guess would have been 6/5. I am so over this cycle, and just want to start fresh.
> 
> Hope you get a :bfp: or AF soon! Hate long cycles!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hang on in there girls! Sorry sour your bfn's Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

That was sorry for your bfns not sour! Bloody phone


----------



## AllisMommy

Wahoo took another test because I didn't believe the first.... Faint :bfp: !!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hey everyone, im positive i experienced implantation two nights ago i am 7dpo and my af is due 28th june :) been cramping since ovulation day, major heartburn, lower back ache, tiredness and lots of very watery cm! x


----------



## runnergrl

Post the test!! Post post!! :wohoo:


----------



## marieb

AllisMommy said:


> Wahoo took another test because I didn't believe the first.... Faint :bfp: !!!

So exciting! Post a picture :)


----------



## mummyclo

Congrats to all the :bfp:s
:cry: I want a :bfp:


----------



## AllisMommy

It's hard to see the plus but it's so there! LOL
 



Attached Files:







BFP061712.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 18


----------



## IsaacRalph

AllisMommy said:


> It's hard to see the plunis but it's so there! LOL

woo hoo! Yes I can see it too , excellent news Xx


----------



## elt1013

Very regular, but my cycle is a little on the short side (i think), 25 days. I have been doing bbt this month but it is very erratic and there doesn't seem to be a clear pattern, so i dont know if it will work for me because i wake up often at night. I am pretty sure i usually ovulate on CD 14 or 15 from using opks, but then that brings me to another stress while researching a possible luteal phase defect? Some sites say 10 days is still considered normal and others say it has to be atleast 12. UGH...i didnt realize there was so much to this until i started looking. Anyone check for cervical position checks?

Well, i know i should just stop stressing because i have a 4 year old daughter and have always had a shorter cycle length. Just venting, thanks everyone!!


----------



## elt1013

AllisMommy said:


> It's hard to see the plus but it's so there! LOL

Yay! congrats!


----------



## marieb

AllisMommy said:


> It's hard to see the plus but it's so there! LOL

I can see it too. Congrats!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Allis mommy! congrats!! thats fantstic! :wohoo: so we have two BFP's so far.. hopefully several more are on the way! this time next month I hope to have mine! :hugs: to all who got :bfn: but I have a feeling some more positives are on the way!


----------



## HappyCpl

Ashley this is incredible news!!! I am so excited for you!!! 

Congrats to all of you ladies with BFP's.

Hubby was disappointed this morning but is positive it's too early and is still saying I'm pregnant. We'll hold out a few more days and see. I hope to see some more BFP's soon from you ladies.


----------



## AllisMommy

Thanks girls!!!!! I'm so excited. I've been very crampy and irritable today. That and my 2 year old is having a day... Lol


----------



## mimismom

AllisMommy said:


> It's hard to see the plus but it's so there! LOL

Whoop whooop whoop! Congrats now send somw of That dust over here! Thanks in advance


----------



## AllisMommy

Baby dust to you!!!!!


----------



## mimismom

7dpo and hubby.conviced me to poas being That its fathers day. Bfn but neither of.us expected it..to be positive. But Just for fun i Made him stay in the bathroom with me aaand.he had to administer The test. I Think he Will Thinktwice about convincing me to test next time. Guess i Will test everyday until iM suppose to get af. I really HoPe i am though


----------



## HappyCpl

Haha I guess he will think twice. That's great. 

It's like you open the POAS gates when you take the first one.


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Allismommy!! That's great news and will give us all some hope! 

Mummyclo - any update? Hope you are okay 

Hi to the new girls! 

Day 19 of cycle, got my first faint line on opk yesterday so hoping in the next few days to get a positive. Been BD in the hope we might catch it early. Hate waiting to OV. Also wondering if taking the B6 will actually make a difference to my LP.....


----------



## mimismom

hann12 googluck lets get That + so u can catch That eggy!#!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

:bfn: on FRER :cry:
I feel so sick today too, wish my body would stop doing this to me :(


----------



## ellieb31

I'm sorry mummyclo :hugs: Seeing a bfn is so horrible, especially after a faint positive. Hopefully you'll get a lovely BFP in a few days. 

Congrats allismummy! H&H 9 months! 

Good luck to everyone else who's coming up to testing! 

AFM I'm on CD 9 today so the BDing has begun! I'm not temping, opking or anything really other than enjoying BDing! Only my 2nd cycle off the pill so I'm trying not to get too caught up with it all but I know that in 10 days I'll be symptom spotting like crazy as usual!


----------



## HollySSmith

Allismommy - congratulations! :) so happy for you!

Mummyclo - I'm sorry that your tests are being confusing...

Fingers crossed for all you ladies who are still testing! :dust:


----------



## Hann12

Mummyclo I'm so sorry it was negative. It still might turn positive, I hope so!


----------



## Hann12

Ellieb31 - I try to be relaxed about it but it's do hard. Normally I woukdn't use opks but I am to find out what length my LP is. If it turns out alright this cycle I'll think about whether to continue opk use. Will test today in a couple of hours....


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies, :hug: to all the :bfn: that sucks...but still early so let's keep fx! 

Allismom, woohoo on the :bfp:!!! :happydance: 

My good news....on Friday I thought I had some very slight spotting but figured it was probably wishful thinking because there was nothing Sat. But Sunday morning there was def some spotting and continued light spotting throughout the day. AF still hasn't made a full appearance but I think she's anytime now. Such a relief! I just want to get on to a fresh cycle and hope I actually o this time!!!!


----------



## ellieb31

Hann12 said:


> Ellieb31 - I try to be relaxed about it but it's do hard. Normally I woukdn't use opks but I am to find out what length my LP is. If it turns out alright this cycle I'll think about whether to continue opk use. Will test today in a couple of hours....

I completely agree Hann, it's very hard to stay relaxed and I'm sure I only am at the moment because it's so early on in my cycle! I used opk's when we were ttc # 1, they're very useful for learning about your own cycle. I'm assuming I'll settle back to my regular cycle so I don't need them at the moment but I would definitely use them in your situation. Good luck with your next test!


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> Ellieb31 - I try to be relaxed about it but it's do hard. Normally I woukdn't use opks but I am to find out what length my LP is. If it turns out alright this cycle I'll think about whether to continue opk use. Will test today in a couple of hours....

Hope it turns + for you soon.

I really like using OPKs since I seem to ovulate on different days every cycle...very annoying. I'm on CD 14 now so should hopefully be Oing soon. My OPKs are still - but my cm and cp seem to be getting more fertile.


----------



## mimismom

Bfn for me today but..its only 8dpo. Hopefully a bfp Is coming soon goodluck everybody else


----------



## HappyCpl

Another BFN for me too. I swear I keep seeing a super faint line... But I think it's my eyes playing tricks. Even if it is super faint, I won't believe it till its darker anyways. 

Why do we torture ourselves??


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> Morning ladies, :hug: to all the :bfn: that sucks...but still early so let's keep fx!
> 
> Allismom, woohoo on the :bfp:!!! :happydance:
> 
> My good news....on Friday I thought I had some very slight spotting but figured it was probably wishful thinking because there was nothing Sat. But Sunday morning there was def some spotting and continued light spotting throughout the day. AF still hasn't made a full appearance but I think she's anytime now. Such a relief! I just want to get on to a fresh cycle and hope I actually o this time!!!!

Excited for you MamaMac!! Hopefully she gets you today!! Then you, runnergrl and I will be really close for July testing!


----------



## sla545

mimismom said:


> Bfn for me today but..its only 8dpo. Hopefully a bfp Is coming soon goodluck everybody else

Fx'd for you mimismom!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

sla545 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, :hug: to all the :bfn: that sucks...but still early so let's keep fx!
> 
> Allismom, woohoo on the :bfp:!!! :happydance:
> 
> My good news....on Friday I thought I had some very slight spotting but figured it was probably wishful thinking because there was nothing Sat. But Sunday morning there was def some spotting and continued light spotting throughout the day. AF still hasn't made a full appearance but I think she's anytime now. Such a relief! I just want to get on to a fresh cycle and hope I actually o this time!!!!
> 
> Excited for you MamaMac!! Hopefully she gets you today!! Then you, runnergrl and I will be really close for July testing!Click to expand...

Count me in for July testing also, although I may not actually test as I have none left and don't intend to buy any more unless I Defo Feel more pregnant! cd 2 today so hopefully only 12 more days until O day! Come on girls let's get some more bfp's Xx


----------



## sla545

HappyCpl said:


> Another BFN for me too. I swear I keep seeing a super faint line... But I think it's my eyes playing tricks. Even if it is super faint, I won't believe it till its darker anyways.
> 
> Why do we torture ourselves??

I swore that I would see a line and then nothing. I think when you know where it is supposed to be, your mind does play tricks on you thinking you see something since you expect something to be there. :hugs: Fx'd for you to still get a BFP!


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> Another BFN for me too. I swear I keep seeing a super faint line... But I think it's my eyes playing tricks. Even if it is super faint, I won't believe it till its darker anyways.
> 
> Why do we torture ourselves??

I get that all the time especially on internet cheapies! Is there a line, isn't there? Holding up in different light etc. Yup we certainly do torture ourselves but I intend to chill this month! Holidays at start of July will help take my mind of it all. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## sla545

IsaacRalph said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, :hug: to all the :bfn: that sucks...but still early so let's keep fx!
> 
> Allismom, woohoo on the :bfp:!!! :happydance:
> 
> My good news....on Friday I thought I had some very slight spotting but figured it was probably wishful thinking because there was nothing Sat. But Sunday morning there was def some spotting and continued light spotting throughout the day. AF still hasn't made a full appearance but I think she's anytime now. Such a relief! I just want to get on to a fresh cycle and hope I actually o this time!!!!
> 
> Excited for you MamaMac!! Hopefully she gets you today!! Then you, runnergrl and I will be really close for July testing!Click to expand...
> 
> Count me in for July testing also, although I may not actually test as I have none left and don't intend to buy any more unless I Defo Feel more pregnant! cd 2 today so hopefully only 12 more days until O day! Come on girls let's get some more bfp's XxClick to expand...

Sweet!! So excited for this month to fly by!


----------



## IsaacRalph

mimismom said:


> Bfn for me today but..its only 8dpo. Hopefully a bfp Is coming soon goodluck everybody else

Hang on in there babe!


----------



## mimismom

Thanks sla

Happy cpl I have no clue why we torture ourselves but hopefully it will be worth it when we get oir bfp. My temp is still at 98.34 so thats till good


----------



## runnergrl

I have found waiting for O has been way easier than waiting for AF! (so far anyway) I guess I just know that if I have something to pee on and hoping this is my last AF for a while helps me stay positive, lol!


----------



## IsaacRalph

mummyclo said:


> :bfn: on FRER :cry:
> I feel so sick today too, wish my body would stop doing this to me :(

Total bummer! You sound like me a few days ago just glad I haven't got to go through it for a while yet. Hopefully it will come soon Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> I have found waiting for O has been way easier than waiting for AF! (so far anyway) I guess I just know that if I have something to pee on and hoping this is my last AF for a while helps me stay positive, lol!

Agree i'm well chilled! I'm guessing it took about 5-6 months to get pregnant with my ds so anything around then would be good Xx jeep positive


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> I have found waiting for O has been way easier than waiting for AF! (so far anyway) I guess I just know that if I have something to pee on and hoping this is my last AF for a while helps me stay positive, lol!

I agree! For me at least, waiting to O is really only about a week, since I dont start paying attention until after AF leaves. Waiting for AF is a nightmare! We are moving in about 4-6 weeks (not sure when our house will be done yet) and I am so grateful that I have distractions like packing and complaining that they did something wrong and need to fix it with the build! It is helping to take my mind off the waiting game. I also work Mon-Fri so I don't normally think about it a whole lot during the day since I stay so busy. I hope I get a BFP before we move though, cause once we move we dont have anything going on for the rest of the summer and that will make it really hard to go through more cycles!


----------



## mimismom

Thank Isaacralph im trying to. Im trying who knew 2 Weeks could be so cruel lol


----------



## marieb

i find the 2 or 3 days right before you expect AF to be absolute torture. I hate the constant am I or aren't I that I do in my head. At least when AF comes I know one way or another!

I find that I'm starting to get a little less stressed about TTC. I mean I still think about it constantly but I find that I'm not as negative as I was the first couple of months. It sucks that it's taking so long but I think I'm handling it better now. 
I've learned that the relaxed approach just doesn't work for me since I ovulate on different days each cycle and I need to know what I'm ovulating so I feel like I have at least some control over the process. But I've also decided to stop temping after I have a good confirmed thermal shift because after that I'll just be looking for implantation dips and triphasic patterns.


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> i find the 2 or 3 days right before you expect AF to be absolute torture. I hate the constant am I or aren't I that I do in my head. At least when AF comes I know one way or another!
> 
> I find that I'm starting to get a little less stressed about TTC. I mean I still think about it constantly but I find that I'm not as negative as I was the first couple of months. It sucks that it's taking so long but I think I'm handling it better now.
> I've learned that the relaxed approach just doesn't work for me since I ovulate on different days each cycle and I need to know what I'm ovulating so I feel like I have at least some control over the process. But I've also decided to stop temping after I have a good confirmed thermal shift because after that I'll just be looking for implantation dips and triphasic patterns.

I'm with you girl! I'm on my 5 month tcc too and it Defo gets easier. I don't chart for the first 7 days of cycle, then confirm ovulation then stop temping otherwise it drives me mad x


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> Another BFN for me too. I swear I keep seeing a super faint line... But I think it's my eyes playing tricks. Even if it is super faint, I won't believe it till its darker anyways.
> 
> Why do we torture ourselves??
> 
> I get that all the time especially on internet cheapies! Is there a line, isn't there? Holding up in different light etc. Yup we certainly do torture ourselves but I intend to chill this month! Holidays at start of July will help take my mind of it all. How many dpo are you now?Click to expand...

I am between 10-12 DPO. I wasn't temping so I'm not sure of the exact date. First + OPK was on 6/06 (CD20) and I got + on 6/7 & 6/8 as well.


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies it been long time since i logged on .. im been really sick since 2 weeks . well today makes me 28 days late so im really confused .. im been having fever and cough so severe . but me and my hubby are still trying to conceive for baby # 3 do yall have any pointers ...thanks


----------



## Hann12

Happycpl you def still have time to get your BFP! Could happen in the next couple of days!!

I know what you mean about the Internet cheapie tests - you can see the line if you look carefully so it has to be properly dark to trust them! It's the same for opks. I'm now getting lines for opk but not as dark as the test line so I'm assuming I still have to wait for my positive opk. I'm BD'ing every 1-2 days anyway just to be sure I get it. No ewcm though, but have had some ovulation pains. Urghh I hate all this guessing, wish we just knew more to help us get pregnant easily!!


----------



## marieb

Anyone else get lots of fertile signs before a +OPK?

I'm having watery cm and my cervix is high, soft and open but I have a very -OPK only a hint of a second line.


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> Anyone else get lots of fertile signs before a +OPK?
> 
> I'm having watery cm and my cervix is high, soft and open but I have a very -OPK only a hint of a second line.

Yup I get ewcm from about cd 9/10 ovulate around cd 15, also get ovary pain days before too which I gather is ovary stretching rather than ovulating cuz this is always way before +opk


----------



## mummyclo

I think AF will be here by the end of the week! So hormonal and getting crampy sort of pains now. Still :bfn: too! :cry: 
I very much dislike TTC today!


----------



## IsaacRalph

mummyclo said:


> I think AF will be here by the end of the week! So hormonal and getting crampy sort of pains now. Still :bfn: too! :cry:
> I very much dislike TTC today!

Chin up girl! It's such a pain waiting for AF but you'll Feel much better when she's here then you can move onto next month, Yippee a fresh new month! X sorry about the bfn


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else get lots of fertile signs before a +OPK?
> 
> I'm having watery cm and my cervix is high, soft and open but I have a very -OPK only a hint of a second line.
> 
> Yup I get ewcm from about cd 9/10 ovulate around cd 15, also get ovary pain days before too which I gather is ovary stretching rather than ovulating cuz this is always way before +opkClick to expand...

Funny you posted this, I get pains too, I have no idea if they arrive before, during or after ov, however still no positive opk (not checked today) and I have had the pains on and off for a few days. The pains I get tend to arrive mid month and stay until AF, they aren't continuaos though. I hope that now the pains are getting stronger maybe I'll get a positive opk. Having said that still no ewcm but then again as we've dtd a lot I've had a lot of stuff so maybe I've missed it. Argghh I have no clue lol!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else get lots of fertile signs before a +OPK?
> 
> I'm having watery cm and my cervix is high, soft and open but I have a very -OPK only a hint of a second line.
> 
> Yup I get ewcm from about cd 9/10 ovulate around cd 15, also get ovary pain days before too which I gather is ovary stretching rather than ovulating cuz this is always way before +opkClick to expand...
> 
> Funny you posted this, I get pains too, I have no idea if they arrive before, during or after ov, however still no positive opk (not checked today) and I have had the pains on and off for a few days. The pains I get tend to arrive mid month and stay until AF, they aren't continuaos though. I hope that now the pains are getting stronger maybe I'll get a positive opk. Having said that still no ewcm but then again as we've dtd a lot I've had a lot of stuff so maybe I've missed it. Argghh I have no clue lol![/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah i get pains that start about cd 11 until about a day after I ovulate, the day of ovulation being the most painful and it really hurts to BD. Hope bfp happens soon cuz like before its starting to be not so enjoyableClick to expand...


----------



## Hann12

I know what you mean, I'm okay for now but if I end up in months of it I will not be so happy! I'm more bothered at the moment with when I'm ovulating and if theres an issue at the moment. 
I'm now taking opks twice a day as I saw another thread where someone took one once a day and missed it, and another person did hers 3 hours apart and got the surge and then 3 hours later it was back to a faint line.


----------



## Hann12

Okay so now I am confused because for the past 2 days my opk has been a faint line (doing the test once a day at 5pm) and then I just did it now at 11am and theres nothing there. Have a missed the surge? I haven't had a load of EWCM - apart from the next day after I BD but I was assuming that it was my DH's stuff rather than EWCM but maybe it wasn't - but that was on Friday. So now I'm totally confused. Maybe I just keep doing the opks for the next week just to be sure because I'm on CD20 and the past 2 cycles have been 35 day cycles but I'm sure I got EWCM on CD 24 last month, but then that gives me the very short LP problem again. Unless I now get a very long cycle because I end up ov'ing on CD24/25 and then my LP corrects and then my AF won't show up until day 39....
This TTC malarky is confusing!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Okay so now I am confused because for the past 2 days my opk has been a faint line (doing the test once a day at 5pm) and then I just did it now at 11am and theres nothing there. Have a missed the surge? I haven't had a load of EWCM - apart from the next day after I BD but I was assuming that it was my DH's stuff rather than EWCM but maybe it wasn't - but that was on Friday. So now I'm totally confused. Maybe I just keep doing the opks for the next week just to be sure because I'm on CD20 and the past 2 cycles have been 35 day cycles but I'm sure I got EWCM on CD 24 last month, but then that gives me the very short LP problem again. Unless I now get a very long cycle because I end up ov'ing on CD24/25 and then my LP corrects and then my AF won't show up until day 39....
> This TTC malarky is confusing!!

Do you chart my lovely? Just keep testing, sometimes I test twice a day and pick uo the start of surge but usually it sticks around for about 48hrs, I doubt you've missed it! Just keep on BDing


----------



## mimismom

Hy Hanna you could have missed your surge. Have you been temping? If your temp has spiked then you probably have O'd. But I think I would keep check your opk

Afm-i have had another temp spike it has been either 98.34 or 98.17 since ov consistantly. Now its 98.48 hope this mean something I just got even more excited


----------



## HollySSmith

Sounds promising mini! Mine kept rising just like that! When do you plan on testing?

I hope you other ladies get final answers soon (one way or the other). Fingers crossed for some more :bfp:!


----------



## mimismom

Yeah about that...lol I tested this morning. Bfn but im very hopeful since my temp is doing its thang<-- please forgive me Im just too tickled lollol


----------



## Hann12

Mimismom that does sound promising! 

I haven't been doing my temperature because I can't find my thermometer since moving! Will look for it now! 
So when I ov I get a temperature spike then it goes back down? How much does it go up by?


----------



## mimismom

I think it said by .4 but should stay elevated til its time for af


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everyone, I'm feeling sort of up and down today...the up is its my birthday! The big 30 today! Kind of weird haha but happy with where my life is at the moment :) 

The down is, the AF that seemed to be starting up has vanished! Wth????? I had slighht spotting Friday, nothing Saturday, more spotting Sunday and the nothing again yesterday and so far nothing today :cry: I was so sure AF was starting up....where'd the :witch: go??? So now I'm feeling frustrated again, I felt so relieved thinking it had finally started up again and now I'm just confused. I have very small hopes that it could have been implantation bleeding but I still had no indication of ovulation, though the doc to,d me coming off bc it might not be possible to tell by bbt because all the hormones are screwy. But I had all the nipple tenderness and irritability etc I usually get before AF last week....anyone get these symptoms during/arou d ovulation? What is implantation bleeding like? 

Also, on my bbt, I've been almost the exact same temp for like 4 or 5 days now where I usually fluctuate....is that weird?


----------



## sla545

Hann12 said:


> Mimismom that does sound promising!
> 
> I haven't been doing my temperature because I can't find my thermometer since moving! Will look for it now!
> So when I ov I get a temperature spike then it goes back down? How much does it go up by?

Typically the day before ovulation, you will have a drop in your temperature. Then on the day that you ovulate it will spike back up. If it stay higher than .4 (some places say anywhere from .2-.5) above your coverline temps for at least three days, then you most likely O'd. If you haven't been temping it may be hard to tell since you wont have a coverline to compare too.


----------



## mimismom

Heres a link to explain temps

Here's what it says about.temp rise
It has a barely discernible second rise the day after implantation occurred, from there temps continue to stay between 98.1 and 98.5 degrees. Plus temps stay high for more than 18 days a sure sign of pregnancy.


----------



## Hann12

sla545 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Mimismom that does sound promising!
> 
> I haven't been doing my temperature because I can't find my thermometer since moving! Will look for it now!
> So when I ov I get a temperature spike then it goes back down? How much does it go up by?
> 
> Typically the day before ovulation, you will have a drop in your temperature. Then on the day that you ovulate it will spike back up. If it stay higher than .4 (some places say anywhere from .2-.5) above your coverline temps for at least three days, then you most likely O'd. If you haven't been temping it may be hard to tell since you wont have a coverline to compare too.Click to expand...

Ah okay thanks, so maybe I'll try it next cycle then and do it from beginning of the cycle.


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm feeling sort of up and down today...the up is its my birthday! The big 30 today! Kind of weird haha but happy with where my life is at the moment :)
> 
> The down is, the AF that seemed to be starting up has vanished! Wth????? I had slighht spotting Friday, nothing Saturday, more spotting Sunday and the nothing again yesterday and so far nothing today :cry: I was so sure AF was starting up....where'd the :witch: go??? So now I'm feeling frustrated again, I felt so relieved thinking it had finally started up again and now I'm just confused. I have very small hopes that it could have been implantation bleeding but I still had no indication of ovulation, though the doc to,d me coming off bc it might not be possible to tell by bbt because all the hormones are screwy. But I had all the nipple tenderness and irritability etc I usually get before AF last week....anyone get these symptoms during/arou d ovulation? What is implantation bleeding like?
> 
> Also, on my bbt, I've been almost the exact same temp for like 4 or 5 days now where I usually fluctuate....is that weird?

Happy Birthday MamaMac!


----------



## marieb

mummyclo said:


> I think AF will be here by the end of the week! So hormonal and getting crampy sort of pains now. Still :bfn: too! :cry:
> I very much dislike TTC today!

I completely understand. Sometimes TTC is just downright awful. 
I know I always feel the worst in the days leading up to AF, so hopefully you'll feel better soon :)


----------



## HappyCpl

I have been so weepy today. Crying over everything. I'm sure AF will show within the next 2 days. That's how she rolls with me. I have crying fits for a whole day just a few days prior to her arrival. Grr....


----------



## Hann12

Happy Birthday MamaMac123! Hope you have some nice plans for your 30th!


----------



## HollySSmith

Happy birthday mamamac!!! Hope it's a dirty 30 :)


----------



## marieb

Happy Birthday mamamac. Enjoy your day!


----------



## marieb

I am having a ton of watery cm today and my cervgix is still high and open.
If I don't get a +OPK or at least a darker one than yesterday I'm going to be so frustrated. 

I want to take one right now but it's only 8am so probably not the best time haha


----------



## mimismom

Happy birthday mamamac wishing you all thehappiness your heart can.hold


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Happy Birthday Mamamac!! Have a lovely day. 
Xx


----------



## runnergrl

happy birthday mamamac! Dirty 30, lol :haha:


----------



## HappyCpl

Happy birthday mamamac!


----------



## marieb

Does anyone know if it's normal to get different kinds of cm throughout the day?

I had watery and EWCM this morning and now it's still pretty thin and watery but it's a cloudy color. Is it still considered fertile?


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> Does anyone know if it's normal to get different kinds of cm throughout the day?
> 
> I had watery and EWCM this morning and now it's still pretty thin and watery but it's a cloudy color. Is it still considered fertile?

Yeah I think its mainly the consistency which makes it fertile fluid! Mine is quite often a bit cloudy. You heading for ovulation?


----------



## marieb

It's looking that way.
OPK this morning was still - but much darker than it has been and cervix is high and open!


----------



## marieb

I am so confused I took an OPK this morning and while it was - the second line was much darker than it has been.
I took another one just now, 6 hours after the first one, and the second line is back to being really faint. 
I'm almost positive I haven't ovulated already ovulated as I typically have a pretty long lh surge.
My body is showing me all these fertile signs but I just can't get that +OPK!


----------



## HollySSmith

I would :sex: just in case, maybe do every other day just to make sure? I've never used opk's so I can't help you there..


----------



## runnergrl

Get the ones with a smiley face!! Yes they are more expensive- but IMO, so worth it. No questions! If its smiling at you-it's GO TImE!


----------



## marieb

How expensive are those ones?

I'm so cheap ever since I found out I could buy ovulation/pregnancy test strips online for so little.

If it's not positive tomorrow I'm going to be so disappointed. We BD yesterday and will be doing it again tomorrow (trying every second day this month) so hopefully we will have our bases covered just in case. 

I wish I had a nice, short 28 day cycle with ovulation always on CD 14!


----------



## mimismom

yes i used the smileys. got my smiley, then the next day i had a temp rise. nothing hard about that.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah I use internet cheapies and they work just fine, i'll never buy clear blue ones again cuz they're over 20 quid for 7, rip off! Yes they're good cuz they tell you either one way or no but the cheaper ones will too! When you are surging there is no mistaking a positive! Keep with it marieb


----------



## mummyclo

Frer says no, it's 98% correct so deffo out this month :cry: 
Maybe next month eh?


----------



## marieb

IsaacRalph said:


> Yeah I use internet cheapies and they work just fine, i'll never buy clear blue ones again cuz they're over 20 quid for 7, rip off! Yes they're good cuz they tell you either one way or no but the cheaper ones will too! When you are surging there is no mistaking a positive! Keep with it marieb

Thanks. Once I get my + there's no denying what it is, I just always over analyze the ones leading up to it. Are they darker than yesterdays or not? haha

My cm was back to creamy and lotion like this morning which is sort of strange as I had watery and EWCM yesterday. I'll be very interested to see what my OPK says. I'm on CD 16 already so I don't want to ovulate too much later than this!


----------



## marieb

mummyclo said:


> Frer says no, it's 98% correct so deffo out this month :cry:
> Maybe next month eh?

I'm so sorry. Those BFNs are the worst!

Here's to a BFP in July!!!


----------



## mimismom

Sorry Mummyclo baby dist to you next cycle. Anybody doing smep or the honey and cinnamon?

-clearblue opks are expensive but I have a one time shot if Im not preggo this month then I have to wait for more months to try again so i.didnt want to chance it especially when I see so many newbies strughling with those

-10dpo bfn still five more days to go


----------



## mimismom

Four


----------



## HappyCpl

AF showed up today. I'm out for this cycle. Good luck to you ladies who are still waiting.


----------



## mimismom

Sorry to.here that happy :( bady dust to you.next cycle.


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: to everyone who got AF :(
Oh well wedding next month, hoping that'll take My mind off ttc for a bit lol


----------



## marieb

mummyclo said:


> :hugs: to everyone who got AF :(
> Oh well wedding next month, hoping that'll take My mind off ttc for a bit lol

That's exciting!!!! I'm sure that will be a great distraction.


----------



## marieb

HappyCpl said:


> AF showed up today. I'm out for this cycle. Good luck to you ladies who are still waiting.

So sorry :hugs:
Hopefully July will be your month


----------



## marieb

I am even more confused now. I swear as soon as I think I have my body figured out it does something completely different. 

I had a ton of thick, creamy lotion like cm when I first woke up this morning. But now, only a couple hours later it's turned to EWCM. I really want to take an OPK but it's still too early in the morning to get accurate results.


----------



## runnergrl

you can take an OPK at any time. I dont think there is a "wrong" time. I do mine twice a day.. morning and late after noon. as long as you are producing enough LH, it should pick it up, no matter what time of day.. I could be wrong and someone please correct me if I am, but I say go for it.


----------



## runnergrl

Looks like more of us will be getting our July :bfp:'s!! Sorry to all of you that the :witch: got!


----------



## marieb

The instructions on my OPK say to take it between 10am-4pm or something like that.

I know that LH isn't actually metabolized into the urine until later in the day so you can potentially miss your surge if you test too early or use FMU.


----------



## runnergrl

oh wow, i had no idea.. I have gotten positives with 8am urine.. ??


----------



## mimismom

This helped calm my early testing AZz down. Lol

Urine (Home HPT) Pregnancy Test: The urine pregnancy test will usually not become positive in most women until a missed period or about a week after implantation. Many manufacturers of urine pregnancy tests want you to believe that the urine test is usually positive before a missed period, but only about 25% of pregnant women will test positive with the HPT 2 days before a missed period, and about 40% the day before the missed period. On average, a pregnancy will be positive 13.5 days after ovulation, or about the time you expect your menstrual period.


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> oh wow, i had no idea.. I have gotten positives with 8am urine.. ??

I have gotten positives with fmu too, but I was probably in my peak of surge! Internet cheapies say to test between 10-8pm


----------



## HollySSmith

I'm so sorry to all the ladies that the :witch: caught :(
Onward and upward, huge :dust: to every for the next month! You're all in my thoughts and payers :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Looks like more of us will be getting our July :bfp:'s!! Sorry to all of you that the :witch: got!

Looks like we'll be ovulating around the same time hun, only 12 or so days to go for me too! Fingers crossed for our bfp's x


----------



## sanchez1208

well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....


----------



## IsaacRalph

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....

oh bummer hun, sorry about your news! But to put your mind at ease a little I have pre cancerous changes on my cervix too! I had to go for a colposcopy and they confirmed it was a mild case in which it could turn back to normal! He told me not to put off having another baby because of it. Hope this is the case with you too! I will be due another pap in about 4 mths now if we don't conceive, if we do 3 months after the birth!


----------



## HappyCpl

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....

Oh no!!! Saying a prayer for you. :hugs:


----------



## marieb

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you!


----------



## Hann12

Sanchez1208 - thinking of you, I've been there :hugs:

Happycpl - sorry to hear AF has arrived but onwards to the next one!

I'm now cd 21 and not sure if I've ov'd. I'm getting loads of ov pains which I normally get once I've ov'd but apart from the EWCM which I am not totally sure it was that last friday I haven't had any EWCM. It was watery over the weekend. Still BD just to be on the safe side. My opk has turned negative again after I got faint lines on Sunday and Monday. Who knows though! I think I'll temperature chart next month so that I get a better idea.


----------



## mimismom

Sanchez I hope everything turns out well for you. Fxd

Boring dull day only thing.is I feel fat like bloated ugh!


----------



## HollySSmith

Sanchez - fingers crossed for you, my SIL is having a colposcopy tomorrow and she also had to wait to TTC. My mother had level 3 abnormal cells, had a cone biopsy and later had me. As dis-heartening as it is, keep your chin up.


----------



## marieb

Look what I got this afternoon!!!! :happydance:

We DTD on Monday, and we'll be doing it again tonight and Friday. I hope that will be enough!
 



Attached Files:







DSC06556.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck Marieb!!! That should cover you!! :wohoo:!


----------



## Hann12

marieb said:


> Look what I got this afternoon!!!! :happydance:
> 
> We DTD on Monday, and we'll be doing it again tonight and Friday. I hope that will be enough!

Ah so thats what a positive result looks like lol! Good luck Marieb!
I am still negative on the ov tests. Now CD 22....


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Look what I got this afternoon!!!! :happydance:
> 
> We DTD on Monday, and we'll be doing it again tonight and Friday. I hope that will be enough!
> 
> Ah so thats what a positive result looks like lol! Good luck Marieb!
> I am still negative on the ov tests. Now CD 22....Click to expand...

Is there any way you could have missed your surge? Are you only testing once a day?


----------



## mimismom

Goodluck with that stivly bean hanna


----------



## mimismom

Sticky


----------



## Hann12

marieb said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Look what I got this afternoon!!!! :happydance:
> 
> We DTD on Monday, and we'll be doing it again tonight and Friday. I hope that will be enough!
> 
> Ah so thats what a positive result looks like lol! Good luck Marieb!
> I am still negative on the ov tests. Now CD 22....Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any way you could have missed your surge? Are you only testing once a day?Click to expand...

It's definitely possible as I tested on Sunday and had a line but was only faint and Monday had a faint line and now nothing. I am continuing to test just to be sure. I have really bad ovulation pains now so
I assume I have ov'd but who knows! I think I may have on Monday - we bd Thursday, fri, sat, mon so hope I'm covered. Will do it tonight and over the weekend too. It's confusing all this TTC stuff!!


----------



## marieb

I agree!

I have a pretty long surge so it's easy for me to catch mine, but if yours is really short it's entirely possible you could miss it. Sounds like you've covered your bases with BDing though.

Good luck :)


----------



## Hann12

Good luck to you too! We may be testing around the same time - or waiting for AF! 
I think I must have a short surge as I never caught it when I tested when I was trying with my DD but still managed to get pregnant.


----------



## marieb

That sounds pretty promising then!

I'm a little bit worried about our chances this month. Recently DH has been experiencing some performance anxiety and has been having trouble cumming during sex. It unfortunately happened last night so I got him to ejaculate into one of those soft cups and then inserted it into me. I have no idea how effective this is, so now I'm wondering if we should abandon our plan to BD every other day and just try again tonight.


----------



## Hann12

I think you should be okay because I'm sure thats (roughly) how lesbian couples get pregnant. Well thats what someone I know bascially tried first before ivf, it didn't work for her but did for her partner. As long as the time taken to get in you was quick between ejaculation I think its okay.


----------



## marieb

That's a relief!

Hopefully it will work for us. I'm not sure how much more of this TTC thing I can take. I don't know how people can do this for years and years. My heart really goes out to them.


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> That's a relief!
> 
> Hopefully it will work for us. I'm not sure how much more of this TTC thing I can take. I don't know how people can do this for years and years. My heart really goes out to them.

Agreed! Ttc is so tough. I'm amazed how nuts it's made me in just a month or two!


----------



## MamaMac123

So AF is being a B:witch: big time!!!! After spotting Friday and Sunday last weekend I had nothing Mon and Tues. then yesterday I started spotting again and still spotting today. Wish she'd just get her stupid show on the road!!!! Anyone know if a period like this is normal after bc? I usually have 1-2 days spotting, then several days of heavy then several more light-spotting days. This spotting stopping spotting nonsense is making me nuts!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> I agree!
> 
> I have a pretty long surge so it's easy for me to catch mine, but if yours is really short it's entirely possible you could miss it. Sounds like you've covered your bases with BDing though.
> 
> Good luck :)

Excited for you,finally got your positive opk! Get on it girlfriend x


----------



## runnergrl

12 days till O. Ho-hum..


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> So AF is being a B:witch: big time!!!! After spotting Friday and Sunday last weekend I had nothing Mon and Tues. then yesterday I started spotting again and still spotting today. Wish she'd just get her stupid show on the road!!!! Anyone know if a period like this is normal after bc? I usually have 1-2 days spotting, then several days of heavy then several more light-spotting days. This spotting stopping spotting nonsense is making me nuts!!!!

This is a complete guess but from what I can see your temps look like they've generally been trending downwards. Maybe this means your progesterone levels are dropping (although maybe more slowly than normal because you just got off bc?) and this spotting is leading up to AF.


----------



## marieb

I think I'm having ovulation pain but I'm not sure as I've never had it before.

It's all in my right side and feels sort of like a stitch you get when running, although I only feel it when I up and walking around. It's not painful just annoying. I was also having pain in that exact same spot when we DTD last night, although it only happened when I was on top. 

Does this sound like ovulation pain or could it be something else?


----------



## Hann12

Marieb that's exactly what I get at ovulation. The only way I can describe it is a stitch like pain down there, it's normally more on my right side but can twinge on my left. It is mainly noticeable walking and what's really annoying is that for me it stays until I get my AF so I have it for 2 weeks! It's BAD at the moment, this is why I think I missed my positive opk as had the pains on and off for 5 days.


----------



## Hann12

Should add that I've not felt it dtd but it's very possible it's still that. When I got pregnant with my daughter I got them to do an ultrasound on my ovaries to check there were no cysts as I wondered if that's what the pain was but there was nothing there. I then read it can be due to a corpus Luteum cyst that helps with progesterone during literal phase and that some women just get pain from it. I should add that it never happened before I went on the pill but since I came off it happens every time I ov.


----------



## runnergrl

Sounds like ov pain to me. I get it big time. On one side and low back. It's like AF pain in my back but much worse. Weird?


----------



## mummyclo

Still no AF!...... Hurry up :witch:


----------



## Hann12

Okay girls so I woke this morning and had a lot of creamy not stretchy cm and have dull fairly continuous cramping, feels like AF is about to arrive. I can only be between 3-7dpo. I'm not sure when I ov'd but suspect it was sun/mon. Think it's too early to be implantation cramping, with my dd I got an implantation bleed 9dpo and cramping for a week or so from 8dpo. I'm way too early for it. Do you think it's possible that my luteal phase is really short?? I really feel like I'm about to start AF.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> Okay girls so I woke this morning and had a lot of creamy not stretchy cm and have dull fairly continuous cramping, feels like AF is about to arrive. I can only be between 3-7dpo. I'm not sure when I ov'd but suspect it was sun/mon. Think it's too early to be implantation cramping, with my dd I got an implantation bleed 9dpo and cramping for a week or so from 8dpo. I'm way too early for it. Do you think it's possible that my luteal phase is really short?? I really feel like I'm about to start AF.

Hmmm interesting. Is It at all possible you ov'd earlier than you think? Maybe it's just random stuff from something else that feels similar to period junk but really isn't? Maybe AF is still a bit away. Do you chart at all? Sorry I can't recall if you do. That may help if you can look at your temp to help figure out what's up.


----------



## runnergrl

I felt like I was going to start at 10dpo and ended up with a super long LP (16days). You really can't base it on how you "feel". You just have to wait it out. Sucks I know. That was the hardest part for me. :hugs:


----------



## mimismom

Hey girls nothing too much going on here! All symptoms have died down. 12 days past ov. Didnt get to temp or test this morning whats going on.with.you guys


----------



## HappyCpl

mimismom said:


> Hey girls nothing too much going on here! All symptoms have died down. 12 days past ov. Didnt get to temp or test this morning whats going on.with.you guys

CD3 here... Having the worst period of my life. Normally Midol will do the trick for cramps and after day 1, I'm good. Not this one. My cramps are horrible and I feel like I'm dying (I know I'm not really). I haven't had a period this bad since September of last year after my Dr. gave me Provera to bring on AF. That period lasted 3 weeks almost. 

It's really heavy (TMI warning!!!) with lots of clotting. I'm hoping I'm just getting a good cleansing for some baby making this time :)

How is everyone else? Anyone getting close to testing?


----------



## mimismom

HappyCpl said:


> mimismom said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls nothing too much going on here! All symptoms have died down. 12 days past ov. Didnt get to temp or test this morning whats going on.with.you guys
> 
> CD3 here... Having the worst period of my life. Normally Midol will do the trick for cramps and after day 1, I'm good. Not this one. My cramps are horrible and I feel like I'm dying (I know I'm not really). I haven't had a period this bad since September of last year after my Dr. gave me Provera to bring on AF. That period lasted 3 weeks almost.
> 
> It's really heavy (TMI warning!!!) with lots of clotting. I'm hoping I'm just getting a good cleansing for some baby making this time :)
> 
> How is everyone else? Anyone getting close to testing?Click to expand...

I really HoPe yoour cramps die down. Feel better. Aunt Flow os suppose to Show monday fxd it does Not Show


----------



## mimismom

HappyCpl said:


> mimismom said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls nothing too much going on here! All symptoms have died down. 12 days past ov. Didnt get to temp or test this morning whats going on.with.you guys
> 
> CD3 here... Having the worst period of my life. Normally Midol will do the trick for cramps and after day 1, I'm good. Not this one. My cramps are horrible and I feel like I'm dying (I know I'm not really). I haven't had a period this bad since September of last year after my Dr. gave me Provera to bring on AF. That period lasted 3 weeks almost.
> 
> It's really heavy (TMI warning!!!) with lots of clotting. I'm hoping I'm just getting a good cleansing for some baby making this time :)
> 
> How is everyone else? Anyone getting close to testing?Click to expand...

I really HoPe yoour cramps die down. Feel better. Aunt Flow os suppose to Show monday fxd it does Not Show. Guess i Will get to test tomorrow or sunday pray for me yall! All The cheapies say bfn


----------



## runnergrl

just the same over here. waiting for O. AF is gone, wasnt bad at all for me this month. Although I did get a little sad thinking that could have been my baby, yikes. Im staying plently busy with my job and keeping up with the house since my in-laws are coming tomorrow (ALWAYS A NIGHTMARE) and getting ready for our trip. We leave on July 1 and will be gone through the 8th. that willl be the first part of my TWW..


----------



## Hann12

Runnergrl at least the 2ww should go fast this month for you.

:hugs: happycpl, AF is rubbish! 

My cramps have disappeared so not sure what that was all about. Now just have to bear the annoyance of 2ww.


----------



## mimismom

12dpo getting a Lil crampy af due monday...dont know how i feel about these cramps


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> just the same over here. waiting for O. AF is gone, wasnt bad at all for me this month. Although I did get a little sad thinking that could have been my baby, yikes. Im staying plently busy with my job and keeping up with the house since my in-laws are coming tomorrow (ALWAYS A NIGHTMARE) and getting ready for our trip. We leave on July 1 and will be gone through the 8th. that willl be the first part of my TWW..

Good luck with the in-laws. I can relate as mine are not even allowed to stay at my house anymore due to issues that came from when they did and how they treated me. Im waiting to O too. I am on CD9 and if the trend from last month continues I will on CD14 or CD15, so 5 or 6 days away for me.


----------



## sla545

HappyCpl said:


> mimismom said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls nothing too much going on here! All symptoms have died down. 12 days past ov. Didnt get to temp or test this morning whats going on.with.you guys
> 
> CD3 here... Having the worst period of my life. Normally Midol will do the trick for cramps and after day 1, I'm good. Not this one. My cramps are horrible and I feel like I'm dying (I know I'm not really). I haven't had a period this bad since September of last year after my Dr. gave me Provera to bring on AF. That period lasted 3 weeks almost.
> 
> It's really heavy (TMI warning!!!) with lots of clotting. I'm hoping I'm just getting a good cleansing for some baby making this time :)
> 
> How is everyone else? Anyone getting close to testing?Click to expand...

I had a pretty heavy and painful AF this time (with clots) and I thought the same thing! Just getting that lining ready for implantation!!


----------



## runnergrl

sla545 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> just the same over here. waiting for O. AF is gone, wasnt bad at all for me this month. Although I did get a little sad thinking that could have been my baby, yikes. Im staying plently busy with my job and keeping up with the house since my in-laws are coming tomorrow (ALWAYS A NIGHTMARE) and getting ready for our trip. We leave on July 1 and will be gone through the 8th. that willl be the first part of my TWW..
> 
> Good luck with the in-laws. I can relate as mine are not even allowed to stay at my house anymore due to issues that came from when they did and how they treated me. Im waiting to O too. I am on CD9 and if the trend from last month continues I will on CD14 or CD15, so 5 or 6 days away for me.Click to expand...

Oooh do share about yours! I have some horror stories! What did they do?? I'm not far from banning mine too!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi girls, hope all of you are doing ok & either getting ready to test or are ovulating soon! 10 days to go for me but i'm a bit annoyed cuz for 3 months in a row now I've got sick, first with mouth infection, then coxsackie virus and now I've got a bloody cold! First 2 illnesses in tww now this one pre ovulation so hope it doesn't have an affect on tcc! Also bit sad for my friend, I took her blood today cuz she is 3 weeks late & had negative urine tests (she's been tcc for 6 mths), blood test negative too so she was a bit gutted! I need to see some bfp's x


----------



## Hann12

Mimismom - you could always test tomorrow! I'm a week behind you so if AF hasn't arrived I might test on the Saturday. I hope the cramps are a good sign for you!


----------



## Hann12

Hope you feel better IsaacRalph, as long as you are able to dtd it shouldn't have any bearing on getting pregnant I doubt. That's sad about your friend. I wonder sometimes how strong the power of the mind is, I mean for example with me feeling these cramps, I wonder if we weren't TTC whether I would particularly notice them. Also you hear of women's AF being late because their mind is looking for signs and thinks they must be pregnant when they aren't. It's very soul destroying because we should always be able to trust our instincts but I think sometimes we can be our own worst enemy, well I know I am! I am totally looking for signs now, and now as I write this the cramps are back however I've been doing stuff all day and been busy and I felt none, now I'm doing nothing here they are, trick of the mind or real, who knows?!!


----------



## mimismom

I wont be able to do a test with First morning urine so i Will probably do it sunday if i can stand The wait


----------



## MamaMac123

My spotting from last 2 days has stopped yet again. So totally annoyed with my body. Either ovulate or AF or be pregnant!!! Just do something! Oddly I have noticed last night and tonight a lot of Ewcm. What's up with that? Has anyone heard of spotting before ovulation at all? I think a couple of you mentioned getting Ewcm just before AF recently so maybe that and constant spotting does mean AF is coming. Just wish she'd get on with it!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Hope you feel better IsaacRalph, as long as you are able to dtd it shouldn't have any bearing on getting pregnant I doubt. That's sad about your friend. I wonder sometimes how strong the power of the mind is, I mean for example with me feeling these cramps, I wonder if we weren't TTC whether I would particularly notice them. Also you hear of women's AF being late because their mind is looking for signs and thinks they must be pregnant when they aren't. It's very soul destroying because we should always be able to trust our instincts but I think sometimes we can be our own worst enemy, well I know I am! I am totally looking for signs now, and now as I write this the cramps are back however I've been doing stuff all day and been busy and I felt none, now I'm doing nothing here they are, trick of the mind or real, who knows?!!

Aww thanks hun, cold is really kicking in now! You know I've just wanted to be in the best health for conception but since we got married in march there's been one thing or another! Hope this cold doesn't delay ovulation. As for my friend as she put it she just gonna keep plodding on and try for the best, I think I have persuaded her to start using opk's from now on! Your completely right about the mind playing tricks because I haven't been using any bc since Isaac was born for 14mths just been charting and avoiding sex mid cycle and I never thought I was or felt pregnant. The last 4 months or so especially the first 2 I was convinced I was pregnant! I am not going to trust my mind/body in the near future


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> just the same over here. waiting for O. AF is gone, wasnt bad at all for me this month. Although I did get a little sad thinking that could have been my baby, yikes. Im staying plently busy with my job and keeping up with the house since my in-laws are coming tomorrow (ALWAYS A NIGHTMARE) and getting ready for our trip. We leave on July 1 and will be gone through the 8th. that willl be the first part of my TWW..
> 
> Good luck with the in-laws. I can relate as mine are not even allowed to stay at my house anymore due to issues that came from when they did and how they treated me. Im waiting to O too. I am on CD9 and if the trend from last month continues I will on CD14 or CD15, so 5 or 6 days away for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh do share about yours! I have some horror stories! What did they do?? I'm not far from banning mine too!Click to expand...

Oh LORDY!!! My MIL is just a bitch. She is rude to me, she acts like she doesnt know how to speak English when she is around me even though she has lived in the states for 30 YEARS!!! They live about two hours away so will often come up on weekends to see the fam. They would always just assume they could stay with us. She was always so rude and take over my house. When I would cook dinner for all the fam, she and my SIL (who is pregnant and 21 now) would leave to go shopping and take my son and not come back and totally dis our dinners! She would break stuff(like my fridge, expensive stuff, not little stuff) and lie about it, then get caught red handed when my son would call her out! When my son was born, she would totally disregard our wishes in regard to his care. She would cover him with 5 blankets and he would be drenched with sweat. We would take them off and she would sneak back in the room and put them back on him! tons of stuff similar to that. At this point, it is a rarity that they would be allowed to spend the night becuase they just dont appreciate it. Why should I put myself out and inconvenience myself for someone who doesnt even appreciate it???!!! NO WAY!!!!


----------



## sla545

Ok, so today is CD9 for me. I have had some cramping all day. I just went to the bathroom and had a glob of EWCM. DH and I did not BD last night, so I know it is not leftover. I havent started using OPK's yet since it is early and my temp has been pretty steady. Anyone know anything about possibly O early? Like CD9 early in a regular 28 day cycle?


----------



## Hann12

sla545 said:


> Ok, so today is CD9 for me. I have had some cramping all day. I just went to the bathroom and had a glob of EWCM. DH and I did not BD last night, so I know it is not leftover. I havent started using OPK's yet since it is early and my temp has been pretty steady. Anyone know anything about possibly O early? Like CD9 early in a regular 28 day cycle?

I think you can get EWCM for up to a week before ovulation so you may not ovulate early.


----------



## IsaacRalph

morning girls


----------



## mimismom

morning yall!


----------



## Hann12

Anyone testing today?


----------



## mimismom

i want to however Iam going to miss my fmu since I am at work. therefore i may try to wait til the morning


----------



## runnergrl

Hann12 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so today is CD9 for me. I have had some cramping all day. I just went to the bathroom and had a glob of EWCM. DH and I did not BD last night, so I know it is not leftover. I havent started using OPK's yet since it is early and my temp has been pretty steady. Anyone know anything about possibly O early? Like CD9 early in a regular 28 day cycle?
> 
> I think you can get EWCM for up to a week before ovulation so you may not ovulate early.Click to expand...

^^wss


----------



## sla545

Im a bit more confused now. Continued to have cramping, EWCM today and a headache. Feel fatigued. I decided for whatever reason to POAS and my digi OPK came back with a smiley face so positive. I am now only CD10 and was not expecting to O for another 4-5 days. 

Im not that familiar with OPK as this is only cycle #2, but on cycle #1 I truly only got one absolute positive and that was the day before O. I was POAS with OPK two times a day. I got a line that was the same shade as the test line the night before the positive and then two days later (but Im still second guessing whether it was a true positive or not, which Is why I ended up buying the digitals). Can you get positive OPK multiple days in a row before ovulation or do you typically only see them for a 24 hour period or so?? TYIA!


----------



## marieb

I've never used the digis before but I almost always get three days of +OPKS with the ICs. Ovulation typically happens on the last day. 

And I remember reading something that said your surge can vary from cycle to cycle. Maybe this month you're having a longer, earlier surge? I would BD just in case.


----------



## marieb

I have a question for all of you that's pretty tmi and personal but...

Does anyone else experience pain during sex, especially when their man goes really deep? I've been noticing it a lot lately and I'm not sure how normal it is. It happens a lot when I'm on top or when we're just starting. Could it just be pain from him hitting my cervix?


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> I have a question for all of you that's pretty tmi and personal but...
> 
> Does anyone else experience pain during sex, especially when their man goes really deep? I've been noticing it a lot lately and I'm not sure how normal it is. It happens a lot when I'm on top or when we're just starting. Could it just be pain from him hitting my cervix?

Me!!Me!! lol, not something to be happy about though... My pain was due to scar tissue from two surgical incisions that were in my vagina. Plus I felt like he could never go deep due to something blocking and it HURT. I dont know if I the sling was in the way or what. I had a monarc sling placed and then had to have the scar excised and revised because the stitches ripped out and left tissue hanging in there (TMI, sorry!), so it pulled my skin really tight. I actually ended up going to physical therapy for about 4 sessions with a therapist who specializes in those types of issues and now all is good. Might be something to look into. My OBGYN referred me to her.


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> I've never used the digis before but I almost always get three days of +OPKS with the ICs. Ovulation typically happens on the last day.
> 
> And I remember reading something that said your surge can vary from cycle to cycle. Maybe this month you're having a longer, earlier surge? I would BD just in case.

Thanks marieb.. I keep wishing I had charted or paid attention to my cycles when they were totally normal years ago so I could know more about what I am dealing with here. I will just keep taking the OPK and see what it tells me. I haven't had a temp drop yet either, so I will have to wait for that to happen too. I actually told DH last night that we just need to start BD everyday from tonight until CD15 so there are no issues, so hopefully we got that covered!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck sla! 

Marieb - I get an uncomfortable feeling if it's too deep, not exactly a pain but it isn't nice either. I wasn't sure if mine was from my issues with precancerous cells as I've had lazer surgery twice. It's no where near as bad now though after my dd. 

Cd 25 for me, expecting AF in 6 days. Any symptoms I thought I had are gone. Don't feel very positive for this cycle. Planning on trying soy for the next one to try and ov earlier. 

Hope someone is waking up to some good news!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Morning girls! Update cd 8 and feeling so ill & full of cold. Thankfully dh is at home all day to occupy ds and look after me. Anyone testing today?


----------



## mimismom

Hubby wants me to wait til aunt flow does not show before I test. I kind of want to.too. I dont have any more tests and this is the best I have felt all cycle. Peeing on opk or preg trst just throws me off mentally. So if I cam keep busy and not go to buy a test I will brobably wait. Aunt flow due Monday. according to the app I got. But I think it will naturally be a Lil later never remember comimg on on the 25th tjat seems too early.


----------



## runnergrl

Ok so I know I don't ever ovulate before cd17, but had a big temp drop yesterday so we dtd anyway, just in case;). Lol.


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Ok so I know I don't ever ovulate before cd17, but had a big temp drop yesterday so we dtd anyway, just in case;). Lol.

Hi hun! Please explain what dtd means?? I'm new to all of these abbreviations, ha ha!


----------



## runnergrl

Did the deed, lol! :sex: BD, baby dance. S-E-X!! :haha:


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Did the deed, lol! :sex: BD, baby dance. S-E-X!! :haha:

Thanks for clarifying hun! Obviously had an idea of what it meant but glad you've cleared it up:blush:


----------



## Hann12

Okay do now I'm confused, I think I ov'd a week ago, although don't temp chart so not totally sure but had very definite ov pains and some EWCM plus I had some lines 2 days running on the opk and nothing since, I assumed I missed the surge. Anyway just been to the toilet and had some more EWCM, not lots of it but enough to notice. Obviously Willard tonight just in case I am now ov'ing but opk is negative. Has anyone had this? Could it be EWCM after ovulation and if it is why??


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Okay do now I'm confused, I think I ov'd a week ago, although don't temp chart so not totally sure but had very definite ov pains and some EWCM plus I had some lines 2 days running on the opk and nothing since, I assumed I missed the surge. Anyway just been to the toilet and had some more EWCM, not lots of it but enough to notice. Obviously Willard tonight just in case I am now ov'ing but opk is negative. Has anyone had this? Could it be EWCM after ovulation and if it is why??

Yes hun this can sometimes happen about a week after ovulation as there is a second surge of estrogen, causing the ewcm,some women have it, some don't! I get this at about 9 dpo and only hangs around for a day or so! If I were you I'd carry on bding just in case, good luck!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks so much, hopefully that's it! I have no idea what's going on otherwise. I'm definitely charting next month, its got to be the only way of properly knowing. So annoying as I should have done that this month and now i've probably wasted a long cycle not charting! Ah well I learn....

Hope everyone else is okay?


----------



## mimismom

Took a first response and it was a bfn. Blah aunt flow due.tomorow lets see how this goes


----------



## sla545

mimismom said:


> Took a first response and it was a bfn. Blah aunt flow due.tomorow lets see how this goes

Sorry:hugs: BFN's suck.


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> I have a question for all of you that's pretty tmi and personal but...
> 
> Does anyone else experience pain during sex, especially when their man goes really deep? I've been noticing it a lot lately and I'm not sure how normal it is. It happens a lot when I'm on top or when we're just starting. Could it just be pain from him hitting my cervix?

That's what I would think it is. I get some mild abdomen pain sometimes in same situation (just starting or when he goes deeper than normal due to the position) it's basically like a mild menstral cramp but doesn't last too long. Since I've recently started charting my cervix position I've noticed I sometimes get the same mild cramp after I touch my cervix to check it. Anyway, long story short...yes I would think if it's a similar pain to what I feel then it's probably just from him hitting your cervix. Maybe try for a bit more foreplay before you get going as your cervix gets higher up as you get more aroused ;)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey girls, hope everyone had a good weekend. Minismom :hug: sorry about the :bfn: but it's still early so you never know. Remember Holly tested and got a big negative and was so sad and next day got her positive! Chin up girl, you're not out yet! 

Looking at all your charts I'm so jealous of all the temp rises haha mine just keeps hanging out in the low numbers. Oh how I long to see a big upswing in those temps! 

So I've had something real odd the last few days. All spotting has stopped several days ago but the last 2 nights I've had noticeably stronger sex drive and really wet cm. Today I checked my cervix and it was really low and open but there was a ton of Ewcm. Way more than I've ever noticed since charting and stopping bc. Im sort kf wondering if all the spotting was technicslly my AF and just real light because of recently stopping bc. But I've read that if i'm ovulating my cervix should be high not low. Why would I have so much Ewcm but a low cervix. Any ideas or experience? I've only charted this one cycle so I have nothing to compare to and feel pretty lost.


----------



## mimismom

Thanks mamaMac! Wish I could help but I dont cm or cp. Well not yet.


----------



## IsaacRalph

mimismom said:


> Took a first response and it was a bfn. Blah aunt flow due.tomorow lets see how this goes

Sorry about your bfn hun! Big hugs x


----------



## Hann12

Mimismom I'm sorry about the BFN too, I'm sure that will be me next week, rubbish! Are you going to do anything different next cycle? I'm going to start charting. 

Mamamac - I'm sorry I can't help either but hopefully someone can on here, if not try asking someone on TTC thread. Someone must be able to help! 

I got no sleep last night, my daughter was up for 4 hours wanting to play. Exhausting! I don't know how I'll cope when I have to go back to work!!


----------



## marieb

Got my crosshairs this morning :happydance:

Thanks to everyone who answered my question. I think part of the problem is that unfortunately sex has become a bit of a chore due to TTC. We try to keep it fun and everything but it's difficult as the months go on and on.


----------



## marieb

Minismom- Sorry about the BFN. I hope next month is the one 

Mamamac- I have no idea sorry! I hope this is you Oing and you gets your BFP in a couple of weeks :)

Hann12- I feel you! My DS only started sleeping through the night a few months. I think the thing I'm most worried about with having another is how I'm going to manage the sleep deprivation with a toddler and newborn!


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> Got my crosshairs this morning :happydance:
> 
> Thanks to everyone who answered my question. I think part of the problem is that unfortunately sex has become a bit of a chore due to TTC. We try to keep it fun and everything but it's difficult as the months go on and on.

Woohoo!!! :happydance: fx this is your cycle!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning girls....so today my Ewcm is gone and my cervix changed to a medium and more closed position. So confused haha 

But good news, I went and had my blood work done this morning. They're checking my thyroid and also did a blood pregnancy test just to be sure (but pretty sure it'll be :bfn: so not holding my breath on that) really hoping to get some answers.....should know in a few days :)

How was everyone's weekend? Any more testing going on?


----------



## Hann12

Mamamac I hope you get some answers from the tests and they are all good! 

I don't normally check CP but just did and mine is high. Not sure re:open/closed as could barely feel it. Shouldn't get my hopes up though!!


----------



## HollySSmith

Hi ladies! I'm sorry to hear about the :bfn:, I hope they turn positive for you.

Please say a little prayer tonight for home town of Elliot Lake, Ontario. The had a portion of the mall collapsed on Saturday afternoon injuring many people, and still four are missing (one confirmed deceased). The rescue efforts have only begun today as the building was so unstable (40+ hours since the collapse) but we hope and pray that they will find survivors. I lived there until I was 16, and spent many hours in that mall. I'm utterly heartbroken :(


----------



## runnergrl

Holly- thats awful. I saw that on your facebook. praying...

Marieb-your chart looks fantastic... this is totally your month! we are gonna be bump buddies!!

I have 4 days till I start using OPK's, 6 days till we start BD'ing with a purpose, and 8 days till O! Im pretty excited!


----------



## IsaacRalph

HollySSmith said:


> Hi ladies! I'm sorry to hear about the :bfn:, I hope they turn positive for you.
> 
> Please say a little prayer tonight for home town of Elliot Lake, Ontario. The had a portion of the mall collapsed on Saturday afternoon injuring many people, and still four are missing (one confirmed deceased). The rescue efforts have only begun today as the building was so unstable (40+ hours since the collapse) but we hope and pray that they will find survivors. I lived there until I was 16, and spent many hours in that mall. I'm utterly heartbroken :(

oh that's awful! Thoughts and prayers to all Involved x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well ladies its CD9 for me and i'm starting to Feel more fertile usually starts about now, when I get dull aches from both ovaries, i'm assuming its from the stretching from developing follies. I have (tmi) had my first ewcm, quite a lot actually! Funny I'm just wondering if the expectorant cough medicine i'm taking is helping it a long a bit, well I've still got a cough & cold so i'm gonna just keep on taking it! I've read that cough medicine can help produce more ewcm. Any how I start testing with opks tomorrow and bding has commenced! Fx for a baby due on our first wedding anniversary, that would be magical!


----------



## runnergrl

that would be awesome! I should be finding out if we are pregnant right before our anniversary (our 3rd) and I will tell the OH on that day..(july 18th) if i can keep it a secret if I test before then!


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> Hi ladies! I'm sorry to hear about the :bfn:, I hope they turn positive for you.
> 
> Please say a little prayer tonight for home town of Elliot Lake, Ontario. The had a portion of the mall collapsed on Saturday afternoon injuring many people, and still four are missing (one confirmed deceased). The rescue efforts have only begun today as the building was so unstable (40+ hours since the collapse) but we hope and pray that they will find survivors. I lived there until I was 16, and spent many hours in that mall. I'm utterly heartbroken :(

:nope: so sad :cry: prayers for those families


----------



## elt1013

Well, ladies...I am afraid I'm out this month. Started spotting today and I'm pretty sure :witch: got me.


----------



## Hann12

elt1013 :hugs: hopefully next month is your month.

Its our 2nd year anniversary tomorrow and I'd love to tell my DH that we are expecting baby number 2 but I'll only be 10dpo so I know its unlikely it would show even if it was positive. I'm going to test anyway. I don't feel pregnant though so am pretty sure I'm not. When I was pregnant with my daughter at 9dpo I had loads of signs. 
I'm thinking that when I go back to work (i.e. I actually have some alone time) I'm going to try accupuncture. I had a few sessions before I conceived my DD so I think it helps.


----------



## marieb

elt1013 said:


> Well, ladies...I am afraid I'm out this month. Started spotting today and I'm pretty sure :witch: got me.

I'm sorry :hugs: Here's to a BFP in July!!!


My temp dropped a bit this morning which I'm hoping was just due to having the window open last night. I really like my temps to stay up high during the TWW because otherwise I get paranoid that I didn't really ovulate lol.


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies...I am afraid I'm out this month. Started spotting today and I'm pretty sure :witch: got me.
> 
> I'm sorry :hugs: Here's to a BFP in July!!!
> 
> 
> My temp dropped a bit this morning which I'm hoping was just due to having the window open last night. I really like my temps to stay up high during the TWW because otherwise I get paranoid that I didn't really ovulate lol.Click to expand...

You're still above your line :) maybe its implantation dip? :thumbup:


----------



## marieb

I'm only 4dpo so probably too early but I like your thinking :winkwink:

I'll feel better as long as it goes up tomorrow.


----------



## Hann12

Marieb fingers crossed - and it probably was the sleeping with the window open. 

No news my end, still think I'm around 8dpo. I'm hoping that even if I'm not pregnant I manage to hold AF off until I'm 10dpo because then at least my LP will have lengthened. It was 8 days last month but been taking vitamin B6 this month. I am pretty sure I ov'd 8 days ago anyway. Only thing to report is that I'm exhausted but thats probably just because I'm running around after my very demanding 11 month old rather than anything else lol! 
Still planning on testing tomorrow first thing even though I'll only be 9dpo just on the outside chance because its our anniversary. I'm expecting a negative obviously! But apart from that I'm testing on Saturday.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Marieb fingers crossed - and it probably was the sleeping with the window open.
> 
> No news my end, still think I'm around 8dpo. I'm hoping that even if I'm not pregnant I manage to hold AF off until I'm 10dpo because then at least my LP will have lengthened. It was 8 days last month but been taking vitamin B6 this month. I am pretty sure I ov'd 8 days ago anyway. Only thing to report is that I'm exhausted but thats probably just because I'm running around after my very demanding 11 month old rather than anything else lol!
> Still planning on testing tomorrow first thing even though I'll only be 9dpo just on the outside chance because its our anniversary. I'm expecting a negative obviously! But apart from that I'm testing on Saturday.

Ooohh good luck for tomorrow hun hope its a bfp! Xx


----------



## Hann12

I don't think it will be because although I'm getting signs and now some cramping my cp has changed to lower and hard. Assume AF might get me even before sat. I had hoped the b6 would lengthen my lp but I may be paying the dr a visit instead!


----------



## runnergrl

I cant wait any longer! I'm dying to pee on sticks! :haha: lol, I have plenty, so i am starting my OPK's today at CD12:)


----------



## Hann12

runnergrl said:


> I cant wait any longer! I'm dying to pee on sticks! :haha: lol, I have plenty, so i am starting my OPK's today at CD12:)

Do it! That's the joy of buying the Internet cheapies!


----------



## runnergrl

oh mine are the smiley face ones.. I got a great deal.. 20 for $30


----------



## HappyCpl

runnergrl said:


> I cant wait any longer! I'm dying to pee on sticks! :haha: lol, I have plenty, so i am starting my OPK's today at CD12:)

Haha I'm going through withdrawals too! I'm only on CD7 and AF only hung around 5 days. Though it was heavy, that's the closest I've come to a "normal" period in over a year. Maybe it's due to losing 10lbs... I hope so. Going to keep dieting/eating better and drinking more water. 

Anyway, I'm dying to start testing. I was going to start on CD15 but may start on CD12 in case I have a 28 day cycle this time.


----------



## runnergrl

So I just went to the dollar store to get paper plates, and noticed they now carry FRER's! I couldn't resist, a three pack for $10!


----------



## Hann12

That's really good runnergrl! 

Okay 10dpo and :bfn: I know I'm not 'out' yet but I kind of feel like I will be, you know when you just 'know'. When I was pregnant with my DD I just 'knew' this cycle I just don't feel pregnant. I'm just hoping my LP has increased because at least there is some good news from this month!


----------



## runnergrl

I know what you mean.. With my son, I just knew too. I hope your feeling is wrong, but if not, come join us in July with your BFP:)


----------



## runnergrl

I can't believe how long/big this thread has gotten!


----------



## marieb

I had that exact same feeling with DS as well. Right after we had sex I just knew. I wish I knew why it was so easy then and why it's just not happening for us now. I have heard of a lot of people saying that the one cycle they felt like they definitely weren't pregnant, was the one cycle they turned out to be. Maybe that will prove true for you?

My temp went up this morning. I think I might just stop taking it now. It's pretty obvious I've ovulated and it'll be ncie not to have to wake up at 530 on the weekend to take it.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> That's really good runnergrl!
> 
> Okay 10dpo and :bfn: I know I'm not 'out' yet but I kind of feel like I will be, you know when you just 'know'. When I was pregnant with my DD I just 'knew' this cycle I just don't feel pregnant. I'm just hoping my LP has increased because at least there is some good news from this month!

Sorry about your bfn hun but like you said it's still early days! But like you & marieb and runnergl I knew when I was pg with ds! I was only few days dpo when I knew too, nausea & dizziness are the dead giveaways! Looking good for your LP lengthening x


----------



## IsaacRalph

So just after some advice ladies please has anybody used preseed/ conceive+? I just got some preseed delivered today and the reason why is cuz I get what seems loads of ewcm several days before ovulation until about the day before and then it seems to dry up abit! Anybody experienced this too? Anybody used it? Anyway Defo having more fun bding this month, doesn't Feel like a chore which is nice last month was hard going!


----------



## IsaacRalph

So how long did it take you girls to conceive first baby? Took us 5 mths the first time but miscarried at 10 weeks then another 5mths to conceive ds! Hoping this might be our lucky 5th month tcc, but not counting my chickens


----------



## marieb

I used preseed both this cycle and last and loved it. I don't get a ton of cm during my fertile days and this really helps out. You only need a little tiny bit and it makes a huge difference. 

We conceived DS the only time we had unprotected sex. I had no idea we'd have so much trouble this time around :(
I hope this is your lucky month!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> I used preseed both this cycle and last and loved it. I don't get a ton of cm during my fertile days and this really helps out. You only need a little tiny bit and it makes a huge difference.
> 
> We conceived DS the only time we had unprotected sex. I had no idea we'd have so much trouble this time around :(
> I hope this is your lucky month!!!

Thanks hun, will Defo give the preseed a go this month! Hopefully you'll have a lucky 5th month tcc too, good luck x


----------



## runnergrl

Holy cow I just got my smiley face!! I never get a pos this early!! Cd13? That's, dare I say it, normal!?! Lol. Wohoo!! Time for baby making :sex:!!!


----------



## marieb

That's awesome!!!
I think the earliest I've ever gotten a +OPK is CD 15


----------



## runnergrl

Mine was cd 16! I can't believe it!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Holy cow I just got my smiley face!! I never get a pos this early!! Cd13? That's, dare I say it, normal!?! Lol. Wohoo!! Time for baby making :sex:!!!

Oh great! You had better get to it then girl. Good luck x


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Mine was cd 16! I can't believe it!

Good job you started poas early this month too!:thumbup:


----------



## runnergrl

What the hell???

Ok someone please explain to me how this is possible. I took an opk yesterday at 3:30 and it was negative, took one this morning at 10:15 and it was positive. Well I just took another one at 12:45 and it's negative!!! Is there any way the positive could have been wrong??!? That's a super short surge!! Usually I get positives for at least 2 days! (4 tests)

Please help!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> What the hell???
> 
> Ok someone please explain to me how this is possible. I took an opk yesterday at 3:30 and it was negative, took one this morning at 10:15 and it was positive. Well I just took another one at 12:45 and it's negative!!! Is there any way the positive could have been wrong??!? That's a super short surge!! Usually I get positives for at least 2 days! (4 tests)
> 
> Please help!

Hey, what other fertility signs have you got?? Any ewcm, cp etc? I really like using the cheap opks as opposed to the smiley face ones as you can see the line get darker as you near a true positive. I can normally tell if I'm negative in the morning but line getting darker and by the evening its positive. My surge normally sticks around for about 1-2 days. Seems quite a short surge but I suppose its possible so just get down to business hun


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> So just after some advice ladies please has anybody used preseed/ conceive+? I just got some preseed delivered today and the reason why is cuz I get what seems loads of ewcm several days before ovulation until about the day before and then it seems to dry up abit! Anybody experienced this too? Anybody used it? Anyway Defo having more fun bding this month, doesn't Feel like a chore which is nice last month was hard going!

We have Preseed. Used it a couple times and we both really liked it in sexual terms :haha: but as far as helping with conception I'm still not ovulating so can't be much help there. Although, my best friend uses it and she got pregnant the very first try with both of her kids using it. I first heard about it on a podcast I listen to called Pregtastic. The lady who talked about it said she knew multiple people who'd used it and gotten pregnant right away, even after trying for years with no luck. Those 2 stories (bf and podcast) are why we got it :thumbup:


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> Holy cow I just got my smiley face!! I never get a pos this early!! Cd13? That's, dare I say it, normal!?! Lol. Wohoo!! Time for baby making :sex:!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: whoo hoo!!!!!! Happy :sex: hehe


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> What the hell???
> 
> Ok someone please explain to me how this is possible. I took an opk yesterday at 3:30 and it was negative, took one this morning at 10:15 and it was positive. Well I just took another one at 12:45 and it's negative!!! Is there any way the positive could have been wrong??!? That's a super short surge!! Usually I get positives for at least 2 days! (4 tests)
> 
> Please help!

Hmmmm are you using a different brand of test than normal? You said it was pretty early for the positive so maybe it was a fluke and the positive test was wrong. :shrug:


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> So just after some advice ladies please has anybody used preseed/ conceive+? I just got some preseed delivered today and the reason why is cuz I get what seems loads of ewcm several days before ovulation until about the day before and then it seems to dry up abit! Anybody experienced this too? Anybody used it? Anyway Defo having more fun bding this month, doesn't Feel like a chore which is nice last month was hard going!
> 
> We have Preseed. Used it a couple times and we both really liked it in sexual terms :haha: but as far as helping with conception I'm still not ovulating so can't be much help there. Although, my best friend uses it and she got pregnant the very first try with both of her kids using it. I first heard about it on a podcast I listen to called Pregtastic. The lady who talked about it said she knew multiple people who'd used it and gotten pregnant right away, even after trying for years with no luck. Those 2 stories (bf and podcast) are why we got it :thumbup:Click to expand...

cheers for this hun,:thumbup: this all seems quite positive so think i'm going to give it a try this month if we need it! Hope it works but obviously not expecting a miracle to happen, well actually i am, quite literally, hehe! Hope you start ovulating soon hun, had any blood results back yet??


----------



## sanchez1208

hi ladies im back i got the best news my immune system kick the cancer butt :) so my doctor said we start the baby making process got appt july 16 to get clomid im so excited :) im month late thou suks


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Holy cow I just got my smiley face!! I never get a pos this early!! Cd13? That's, dare I say it, normal!?! Lol. Wohoo!! Time for baby making :sex:!!!

It must be an early month! I got my first +OPK on day 10! Note sure why you got negative but maybe you had too much liquid in and it diluted the one after the positive?


----------



## sla545

So is anyone trying or tried the SMEP? I am thinking if we don't get a BFP this month we will try that next month. I am starting to think there is a chance I am not ovulating. I never got crosshairs on my chart last month and although I had two days of positive OPK (10 and 11) and EWCM, fertile CP position, I have not had a thermal shift. I also did not have a thermal shift that I felt comfortable with last month either? Anyone had issues with regular AF but no ovulation? I dont know why AF would have started on it's own unless ovulation had occured at least once to jump start the process.


----------



## runnergrl

sla545 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow I just got my smiley face!! I never get a pos this early!! Cd13? That's, dare I say it, normal!?! Lol. Wohoo!! Time for baby making :sex:!!!
> 
> It must be an early month! I got my first +OPK on day 10! Note sure why you got negative but maybe you had too much liquid in and it diluted the one after the positive?Click to expand...

thats what Im thinking. I drank tons of water and tea between tests and only waited 2 1/2 hrs before testing again... i will test yet again tonight right before bed to see if I get another positive.. but I guess its possible I caught the tail end of the surge..weird..


----------



## HollySSmith

Runnergirl - omg, I hope this it for you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## runnergrl

HollySSmith said:


> Runnergirl - omg, I hope this it for you! Fingers crossed!

thanks Holly! I know you know how much I want this! :thumbup:


----------



## marieb

sla545 said:


> So is anyone trying or tried the SMEP? I am thinking if we don't get a BFP this month we will try that next month. I am starting to think there is a chance I am not ovulating. I never got crosshairs on my chart last month and although I had two days of positive OPK (10 and 11) and EWCM, fertile CP position, I have not had a thermal shift. I also did not have a thermal shift that I felt comfortable with last month either? Anyone had issues with regular AF but no ovulation? I dont know why AF would have started on it's own unless ovulation had occured at least once to jump start the process.

I did SMEP for three cycles but it didn't work out for me. It's part of the reason why I'm beginning to wonder if there's a slight sperm issue going on. 

It seems strange that AF would be so regular without ovulation, but if you didn't see a thermal shift then it's very possible you didn't ovulate. Maybe your temps are just very sensitive to changes in the external environment. Have you considered vaginal temps?


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> So just after some advice ladies please has anybody used preseed/ conceive+? I just got some preseed delivered today and the reason why is cuz I get what seems loads of ewcm several days before ovulation until about the day before and then it seems to dry up abit! Anybody experienced this too? Anybody used it? Anyway Defo having more fun bding this month, doesn't Feel like a chore which is nice last month was hard going!
> 
> We have Preseed. Used it a couple times and we both really liked it in sexual terms :haha: but as far as helping with conception I'm still not ovulating so can't be much help there. Although, my best friend uses it and she got pregnant the very first try with both of her kids using it. I first heard about it on a podcast I listen to called Pregtastic. The lady who talked about it said she knew multiple people who'd used it and gotten pregnant right away, even after trying for years with no luck. Those 2 stories (bf and podcast) are why we got it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> cheers for this hun,:thumbup: this all seems quite positive so think i'm going to give it a try this month if we need it! Hope it works but obviously not expecting a miracle to happen, well actually i am, quite literally, hehe! Hope you start ovulating soon hun, had any blood results back yet??Click to expand...

Not yet, they said it would take a few days then to call. I almost called today but it's only been 2 days so I made myself wait. Will call tomorrow or Friday. Fx I get some answers! Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## MamaMac123

sanchez1208 said:


> hi ladies im back i got the best news my immune system kick the cancer butt :) so my doctor said we start the baby making process got appt july 16 to get clomid im so excited :) im month late thou suks

:happydance: woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> So is anyone trying or tried the SMEP? I am thinking if we don't get a BFP this month we will try that next month. I am starting to think there is a chance I am not ovulating. I never got crosshairs on my chart last month and although I had two days of positive OPK (10 and 11) and EWCM, fertile CP position, I have not had a thermal shift. I also did not have a thermal shift that I felt comfortable with last month either? Anyone had issues with regular AF but no ovulation? I dont know why AF would have started on it's own unless ovulation had occured at least once to jump start the process.

Sorry, what's SMEP? Definitely something to check into. Have you asked your doc about it yet? I'd go see them regarding the ovulation issue. I know some people have AF without ovulation. It's odd though about the positive OPKs. Hmmm :shrug:


----------



## Hann12

Sanchez that's amazing news congratulations! 

Runnergrl - I have no idea but reckon the diluted idea could be correct, I'd BD loads but also keep taking the tests just to see if you get another positive. 

IssacRalph - we used conceive + with my DD and conceived first month using (out of 2 cycles of first not using it). We are now using preseed, this is our first month do FX. I always use lub though as I find DTD can be a bit uncomfortable without it. 

So, we had our anniversary dinner last night and I got unbelievable indigestion during it. I was nearly doubled over in pain. Had to come home and hit the gaviscon. I've had mild indigestion all week but this was the first BAD lot. I don't want to get my hopes up but that's what I had with my DD at this point in my pregnancy. However I got a bit of indigestion a couple of cycles ago, not this bad though, and thought I was pregnant and then AF showed the next day. If it wasn't for that I would be thinking I am pregnant. Guess I'll just have to sit it out and wait! Testing on Sunday I think as my DH wants to be here when I test and he is out of the country until Sat. Unless of course AF gets me before.


----------



## IsaacRalph

:flower::flower::flower:Mamamac wishing you all the best with those blood results!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Morning girls! So I've got this feeling i'm gonna ovulate later this month, only on cd 12 but am usually a little bit more achey by now. Haven't got any ferning on saliva microscope yet either, we'll see!:wacko:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Sanchez that's amazing news congratulations!
> 
> Runnergrl - I have no idea but reckon the diluted idea could be correct, I'd BD loads but also keep taking the tests just to see if you get another positive.
> 
> IssacRalph - we used conceive + with my DD and conceived first month using (out of 2 cycles of first not using it). We are now using preseed, this is our first month do FX. I always use lub though as I find DTD can be a bit uncomfortable without it.
> 
> So, we had our anniversary dinner last night and I got unbelievable indigestion during it. I was nearly doubled over in pain. Had to come home and hit the gaviscon. I've had mild indigestion all week but this was the first BAD lot. I don't want to get my hopes up but that's what I had with my DD at this point in my pregnancy. However I got a bit of indigestion a couple of cycles ago, not this bad though, and thought I was pregnant and then AF showed the next day. If it wasn't for that I would be thinking I am pregnant. Guess I'll just have to sit it out and wait! Testing on Sunday I think as my DH wants to be here when I test and he is out of the country until Sat. Unless of course AF gets me before.

Hoping the indigestion is a good sign hun, I had this with ds too and have it occasionally in LP! Surely you've got to test before Sun?


----------



## Hann12

No need to test - AF just got me! Wasn't expecting it at all as had no cramps, just sneaked up on me! Good thing is my LP is 11 days so not all bad. 
Onto the next cycle for me!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Sanchez that's amazing news congratulations!
> 
> Runnergrl - I have no idea but reckon the diluted idea could be correct, I'd BD loads but also keep taking the tests just to see if you get another positive.
> 
> IssacRalph - we used conceive + with my DD and conceived first month using (out of 2 cycles of first not using it). We are now using preseed, this is our first month do FX. I always use lub though as I find DTD can be a bit uncomfortable without it.
> 
> So, we had our anniversary dinner last night and I got unbelievable indigestion during it. I was nearly doubled over in pain. Had to come home and hit the gaviscon. I've had mild indigestion all week but this was the first BAD lot. I don't want to get my hopes up but that's what I had with my DD at this point in my pregnancy. However I got a bit of indigestion a couple of cycles ago, not this bad though, and thought I was pregnant and then AF showed the next day. If it wasn't for that I would be thinking I am pregnant. Guess I'll just have to sit it out and wait! Testing on Sunday I think as my DH wants to be here when I test and he is out of the country until Sat. Unless of course AF gets me before.

Hoping the indigestion is a good sign hun, I had this with ds too and have it occasionally in LP! Surely you've got to test before Sun?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> No need to test - AF just got me! Wasn't expecting it at all as had no cramps, just sneaked up on me! Good thing is my LP is 11 days so not all bad.
> Onto the next cycle for me!!

Boo for AF but Yippee for 11 day LP! Good luck this cycle hun Xx


----------



## runnergrl

Sorry about AF! Got my smiley again this morning! We BD last night and plan on it again tonight! Bring on the TWW!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann, sorry about the :witch: but good news on the LP! :dust: for next cycle! 

Runnergrl :happydance: for the smiley test! Let's go :bfp:!


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> No need to test - AF just got me! Wasn't expecting it at all as had no cramps, just sneaked up on me! Good thing is my LP is 11 days so not all bad.
> Onto the next cycle for me!!

I'm sorry about AF, but glad your LP is lengthening. Hopefully netxt month will be it :hugs:



runnergrl said:


> Sorry about AF! Got my smiley again this morning! We BD last night and plan on it again tonight! Bring on the TWW!!

Woo hoo!!!! I guess the digis are just super sensitive to how diluted your urine is. Have fun :sex:


----------



## marieb

6DPO for me today. The tww has been going by pretty quickly for me since I've been so busy cleaning house for when our ILs come next week. It would be great to get a BFP this month since then we'd be able to tell them the news in person!


----------



## runnergrl

Marieb forgive me for being nosey, but what is the 'I' on your chart in the BD column?


----------



## marieb

That's when we used the softcup for insemination as DH was having trouble "finishing". It probably doesn't make a difference in our chances this month but I wanted to differentiate it on my chart.


----------



## runnergrl

Oh, lol!!! Thanks for clearing that up:)


----------



## marieb

Would be easier if we could just BD like normal people!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Well you managed to the next two nights! I think you did great!!!


----------



## marieb

I hope so! We'll see in 8 or so days.

You should be in the TWW pretty soon too :)


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> So is anyone trying or tried the SMEP? I am thinking if we don't get a BFP this month we will try that next month. I am starting to think there is a chance I am not ovulating. I never got crosshairs on my chart last month and although I had two days of positive OPK (10 and 11) and EWCM, fertile CP position, I have not had a thermal shift. I also did not have a thermal shift that I felt comfortable with last month either? Anyone had issues with regular AF but no ovulation? I dont know why AF would have started on it's own unless ovulation had occured at least once to jump start the process.
> 
> I did SMEP for three cycles but it didn't work out for me. It's part of the reason why I'm beginning to wonder if there's a slight sperm issue going on.
> 
> It seems strange that AF would be so regular without ovulation, but if you didn't see a thermal shift then it's very possible you didn't ovulate. Maybe your temps are just very sensitive to changes in the external environment. Have you considered vaginal temps?Click to expand...


marie- I was going to do vaginal this cycle but forgot until like day 6. Since I had already started orally I didnt want to change in the middle of the cycle. If I dont get a BFP this cycle, I am changing to vaginal next cycle. If I dont get a thermal shift with that way, I am def making an appt with my OB. Also, after cycle 3 we will have DH get a sperm analaysis just in case.


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Sorry about AF! Got my smiley again this morning! We BD last night and plan on it again tonight! Bring on the TWW!!

Yay!! Fx'd that July will be our month!


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> Would be easier if we could just BD like normal people!!!

I know your DH has medical issue which makes it hard to BD which is hard. I think this TTC is getting to my DH in the head. He wasnt able to finish last night and I was so frustrated. I didnt let him know I was upset as I know he is not doing it on purpose. I know that if I did O it was probably CD11 or CD12, but just in case I wanted to cover all bases for the rest of the week. He is telling me that he is going numb and doesnt have any sensation so cant finish. Anyone else DH have this problem? We never had this issue before TTC.


----------



## Hann12

sla545 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Would be easier if we could just BD like normal people!!!
> 
> I know your DH has medical issue which makes it hard to BD which is hard. I think this TTC is getting to my DH in the head. He wasnt able to finish last night and I was so frustrated. I didnt let him know I was upset as I know he is not doing it on purpose. I know that if I did O it was probably CD11 or CD12, but just in case I wanted to cover all bases for the rest of the week. He is telling me that he is going numb and doesnt have any sensation so cant finish. Anyone else DH have this problem? We never had this issue before TTC.Click to expand...

Maybe just the pressure to perform? He knows how much it means to you. Having said that we couldn't BD one night in my cycle because my DH got bruised! Who would believe it!! 

Its so weird, normally I get loads of AF cramping but got nothing today. I'll see tomorrow if its still there. I was kind of hoping it was implantation but I think there is a bit too much to be that. I think part of me is just hanging onto any last hope! Guess I'll know tomorrow anyway if it keeps going. I'll probably be hit with ridiculous cramping now I'd written this LOL!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

sla545 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Would be easier if we could just BD like normal people!!!
> 
> I know your DH has medical issue which makes it hard to BD which is hard. I think this TTC is getting to my DH in the head. He wasnt able to finish last night and I was so frustrated. I didnt let him know I was upset as I know he is not doing it on purpose. I know that if I did O it was probably CD11 or CD12, but just in case I wanted to cover all bases for the rest of the week. He is telling me that he is going numb and doesnt have any sensation so cant finish. Anyone else DH have this problem? We never had this issue before TTC.Click to expand...

yes hun my dh has this problem when we're bding, its seems after about 2 -3days of straight sex in a row he has a hard time to reach orgasm! although the initial feeling of wanting sex is there it somehow gets dampened down whilst doing it. he says that it feels numb so you your hubbie are defo not alone. i don't know how anybody can have sex on a day to day basis!


----------



## IsaacRalph

so this is why i love internet cheapie opks, almost reached my lh surge slightly early on cd 12 this month. I think the last test is actually vertually positive! I love the way its got darker throughout the day, which you don't get on the digital tests! wish me luck girls, here goes :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0743.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## marieb

Looks really close!!! I bet it will be a BFP by tomorrow, if not sooner!


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Would be easier if we could just BD like normal people!!!
> 
> I know your DH has medical issue which makes it hard to BD which is hard. I think this TTC is getting to my DH in the head. He wasnt able to finish last night and I was so frustrated. I didnt let him know I was upset as I know he is not doing it on purpose. I know that if I did O it was probably CD11 or CD12, but just in case I wanted to cover all bases for the rest of the week. He is telling me that he is going numb and doesnt have any sensation so cant finish. Anyone else DH have this problem? We never had this issue before TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe just the pressure to perform? He knows how much it means to you. Having said that we couldn't BD one night in my cycle because my DH got bruised! Who would believe it!!
> 
> Its so weird, normally I get loads of AF cramping but got nothing today. I'll see tomorrow if its still there. I was kind of hoping it was implantation but I think there is a bit too much to be that. I think part of me is just hanging onto any last hope! Guess I'll know tomorrow anyway if it keeps going. I'll probably be hit with ridiculous cramping now I'd written this LOL!!Click to expand...

I don't think it's due to pressure, although that probably doesn't help, since it happens at other points during the month. I'm not sure if it's just because he's so used to masturbating or if it's because we used the pull out method for so long and it's hard for him to reverse his thinking!

I've heard of implantation bleeding happening pretty late in a cycle. But if you're not pregnant, the least your body could do for you is give you an easy period!


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Would be easier if we could just BD like normal people!!!
> 
> I know your DH has medical issue which makes it hard to BD which is hard. I think this TTC is getting to my DH in the head. He wasnt able to finish last night and I was so frustrated. I didnt let him know I was upset as I know he is not doing it on purpose. I know that if I did O it was probably CD11 or CD12, but just in case I wanted to cover all bases for the rest of the week. He is telling me that he is going numb and doesnt have any sensation so cant finish. Anyone else DH have this problem? We never had this issue before TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe just the pressure to perform? He knows how much it means to you. Having said that we couldn't BD one night in my cycle because my DH got bruised! Who would believe it!!
> 
> Its so weird, normally I get loads of AF cramping but got nothing today. I'll see tomorrow if its still there. I was kind of hoping it was implantation but I think there is a bit too much to be that. I think part of me is just hanging onto any last hope! Guess I'll know tomorrow anyway if it keeps going. I'll probably be hit with ridiculous cramping now I'd written this LOL!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's due to pressure, although that probably doesn't help, since it happens at other points during the month. I'm not sure if it's just because he's so used to masturbating or if it's because we used the pull out method for so long and it's hard for him to reverse his thinking!
> 
> I've heard of implantation bleeding happening pretty late in a cycle. But if you're not pregnant, the least your body could do for you is give you an easy period!Click to expand...

It may just be from dtd so frequently as its not an issue until you've been doing it several days in a row. We have this issue sometimes if we're doing it really often. If its been a few days DH finishes quicker and if we've done it like say one nit and then try again next morning it'll take him longer. Certain positions also affect him. Some he comes more quickly while others help him last longer. Etc. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Since he's fine the first couple days.


----------



## MamaMac123

So talked to the doc office today....notes test results yet :( but hopefully tomorrow or Tues (mon a holiday here) Been having some ovulation symptoms so I took an OPK tonight. Got a faint line but def not positive. Oh well....hopefully answers and some plan of action is coming.


----------



## elt1013

sla545 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> So is anyone trying or tried the SMEP? I am thinking if we don't get a BFP this month we will try that next month. I am starting to think there is a chance I am not ovulating. I never got crosshairs on my chart last month and although I had two days of positive OPK (10 and 11) and EWCM, fertile CP position, I have not had a thermal shift. I also did not have a thermal shift that I felt comfortable with last month either? Anyone had issues with regular AF but no ovulation? I dont know why AF would have started on it's own unless ovulation had occured at least once to jump start the process.
> 
> I did SMEP for three cycles but it didn't work out for me. It's part of the reason why I'm beginning to wonder if there's a slight sperm issue going on.
> 
> It seems strange that AF would be so regular without ovulation, but if you didn't see a thermal shift then it's very possible you didn't ovulate. Maybe your temps are just very sensitive to changes in the external environment. Have you considered vaginal temps?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> marie- I was going to do vaginal this cycle but forgot until like day 6. Since I had already started orally I didnt want to change in the middle of the cycle. If I dont get a BFP this cycle, I am changing to vaginal next cycle. If I dont get a thermal shift with that way, I am def making an appt with my OB. Also, after cycle 3 we will have DH get a sperm analaysis just in case.Click to expand...

I will be doing vaginal temps this cycle because of my erratic temps. I also didn't really see a clear shift that matched my positive OPKs. I hope it helps confirm ovulation because not seeing that shift really does get you freaked out that you don't ovulate. From what I hear, it makes a huge difference! I will have to let you know as I will be starting in a couple days (waiting for AF to make her exit.)


----------



## mummyclo

Just a quick update. Now 6 days late, haven't tested since last Saturday as haven't had a test or te time to get/do one! 
Hoping my eBay tests come tomorrow :confused:


----------



## Hann12

mummyclo said:


> Just a quick update. Now 6 days late, haven't tested since last Saturday as haven't had a test or te time to get/do one!
> Hoping my eBay tests come tomorrow :confused:

Oh good luck mummyclo! 

So I just had a horrible experience.....I decided to just bite the bullet and go to my doctor just to have a chat about my cycles and the whole short luteal phase thing. Anyway this doctor was MEAN! She told me that I was stupid to use opks because they don't work, she told me that luteal phases are only ever 14 days long so I was wrong about when I ovulate, I told her that my friend is a doctor and told me luteal phases can differ and she said that she wasn't told that when she studied (a LOT longer ago - you'd think they would have to go on courses to refresh their knowledge!), she told me that I was using my husband as a show pony for sex and that it was no good for my relationship. I did not mention a thing about my relationship or sex so that was completely uncalled for. In the end she said she would send me for 21 day bloods but that even if there was a problem I wouldn't get any help because I already had a baby and so I don't qualify for fertility help! I walked out feeling like I was going to cry. And this is the new practice we have just joined since moving, I was told she was a womens issues specialist - she told me she had problems conceiving, and there is only 1 other doctor!


----------



## mummyclo

Your doctor sounds like a dick! Also they are wrong, LPs do differ x


----------



## runnergrl

Holy crap that doc sounds ridiculous!! OPK's don't work? That's a bunch of BS. Along with everything else they said. 

We dtd last night AnD this morning and both times, DH *couldn't finish! *Said he felt too much pressure. Over thinking it! *Waaaaahaaa!!!! *And I know I didn't ovulate till early this morning cause my temp didn't rise till 6am.*


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update. Now 6 days late, haven't tested since last Saturday as haven't had a test or te time to get/do one!
> Hoping my eBay tests come tomorrow :confused:
> 
> Oh good luck mummyclo!
> 
> So I just had a horrible experience.....I decided to just bite the bullet and go to my doctor just to have a chat about my cycles and the whole short luteal phase thing. Anyway this doctor was MEAN! She told me that I was stupid to use opks because they don't work, she told me that luteal phases are only ever 14 days long so I was wrong about when I ovulate, I told her that my friend is a doctor and told me luteal phases can differ and she said that she wasn't told that when she studied (a LOT longer ago - you'd think they would have to go on courses to refresh their knowledge!), she told me that I was using my husband as a show pony for sex and that it was no good for my relationship. I did not mention a thing about my relationship or sex so that was completely uncalled for. In the end she said she would send me for 21 day bloods but that even if there was a problem I wouldn't get any help because I already had a baby and so I don't qualify for fertility help! I walked out feeling like I was going to cry. And this is the new practice we have just joined since moving, I was told she was a womens issues specialist - she told me she had problems conceiving, and there is only 1 other doctor![/QUOTE
> 
> OMG this is terrible, what a silly bitch! I'm a nurse with an interest in fertility and she is talking crap and damn right rude. I would have laughed in her face! Short LP's do exist and are quite common, best thing to do is bbt & take this to Dr's next time. I have been under fertility clinic & they advise you to use opks and they do work! They should help you even though you have a baby you just don't qualify for ivf but everything else including intrauterine insem & clomid etc. Can't believe the show pony remark, you should make a complaint! My advice change gp surgeries and quick. In the mean time carry on with vit b6 and start bbt. Email me if you need any more advice hun, big hugsClick to expand...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Got my positive opk today Yippee!


----------



## Hann12

Yay IssacRalph get DTD!! FX for you this cycle. Thanks for the advice too - I thought it would be bizarre to say that I would get absolutely no help. I didn't think I'd get IVF but realistically if it turns out I have low progesterone surely they have to give me something? Out of interest how long did it take you to get a referal to the fertility clinic, I read that someone on netmums was referred and it was an 18 month waiting list!! Thats madness. 
I'm going to research other doctors surgeries, annoyingly thats the one within walking distance though but there must be others nearby. You would think that someone that has had fertility issues would be more understanding. The whole thing was weird from start to finish though because she told me last time I came that I had to leave my buggy in the waiting area so this time I came I did that and she told me off for not bringing the buggy in! Complete weirdo. At least I am getting the test. I have it booked for day 21 but have read that it should be 7 days after ov so I am going to wait until I ov and then rebook it. I don't care what she says, OPKs must work, and I'm hardly forcing my hubby to DTD with me!

Runnergrl - I'm sorry about your husband, have you DTD on other days to cover ov? Maybe next month don't tell him when you Ov then that way he might not feel the pressure on certain days? :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

yeah we DTD the first night after my pos OPK, but that was two nights ago and I O'ed this morning:( I know theres a chance but I just feel so bad that we HONESTLY tried last night and this morning and should have had all our bases covered! Waaahahaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann...OMG!!! What is with that doc??? What a jerk! Get a new doc for sure. That is just completely uncalled for. TTC is hard and stressful enough without a :witch: for a doctor!!! 

Runnergrl...sorry about your hubby. I remember you telling us he's been hesitant about ttc #2...wonder if he still has those reservations. I would think that could easily affect his performance. Maybe you guys should have a good talk about it all. If he has doubts about having baby 2 right now then this issue won't just go away. :hug: good luck hun! 

IsaacRalph...yay for the positive opk! :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

No, he is not hesitant at all. we have talked at length about it and he is ready. I would not be doing all this if he wasnt ready. He feels pressure to perform and I think I told him too much about ovulation, how much time we have (or dont have, etc) and that seems to be the problem..he knows too much and felt pressure to perform.. plus he is in pain with his hernia.. Im just hoping and praying the times we did are enough!!


----------



## HollySSmith

That sucks runnergirl, but hopefully it will be ok! I agree that maybe not telling him when you O next time (if there is a next time), and maybe randomly ask for sex to keep him guessing ;)

Hann12 - get a new doc. This person clearly has issues with personal boundaries and professionalism. It is unacceptable
to speak to a patient that way. 
Secondly, I wouldnt want that 
person as a doctor because it 
sounds like they don't know their 
head from their arse. Whats the 
point of having a doctor when you know more than them?


----------



## runnergrl

Holly didnt you get preg from sex on O-2??


----------



## marieb

Hann...I agree with what everyone else said What that doctor did was totally unacceptable. A short LP is definitely a reason to seek medical help, and obviously short LPs do exist! I would look around and find another doctor.

runnergirl- I completely understand your frustrations!!! But I would think DTD two nights ago means there are still lots of sperm up there to meet your egg. Good luck :)


----------



## runnergrl

marieb said:


> Hann...I agree with what everyone else said What that doctor did was totally unacceptable. A short LP is definitely a reason to seek medical help, and obviously short LPs do exist! I would look around and find another doctor.
> 
> runnergirl- I completely understand your frustrations!!! But I would think DTD two nights ago means there are still lots of sperm up there to meet your egg. Good luck :)

oh i hope hope hope so! Thanks!


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Holy crap that doc sounds ridiculous!! OPK's don't work? That's a bunch of BS. Along with everything else they said.
> 
> We dtd last night AnD this morning and both times, DH *couldn't finish! *Said he felt too much pressure. Over thinking it! *Waaaaahaaa!!!! *And I know I didn't ovulate till early this morning cause my temp didn't rise till 6am.*

Sorry lady:( We just started having this problem too. It really sucks when you know you need that "finish"


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Yay IssacRoalph get DTD!! FX for you this cycle. Thanks for the advice too - I thought it would be bizarre to say that I would get absolutely no help. I didn't think I'd get IVF but realistically if it turns out I have low progesterone surely they have to give me something? Out of interest how long did it take you to get a referal to the fertility clinic, I read that someone on netmums was referred and it was an 18 month waiting list!! Thats madness.
> I'm going to research other doctors surgeries, annoyingly thats the one within walking distance though but there must be others nearby. You would think that someone that has had fertility issues would be more understanding. The whole thing was weird from start to finish though because she told me last time I came that I had to leave my buggy in the waiting area so this time I came I did that and she told me off for not bringing the buggy in! Complete weirdo. At least I am getting the test. I have it booked for day 21 but have read that it should be 7 days after ov so I am going to wait until I ov and then rebook it. I don't care what she says, OPKs must work, and I'm hardly forcing my hubby to DTD with me!
> 
> 
> Runnergrl - I'm sorry about your husband, have you DTD on other days to cover ov? Maybe next month don't tell him when you Ov then that way he might not feel the pressure on certain days? :hugs:

Hey hun! I was referred to fertility clinic cuz st the time had 40+ day cycles and we'd been.trying for what seemed ages but was only about 6 months but less cycles. I had a lovely male Dr who referred me straight away and was seen within a month which was amazing! Hoe the experienced differ. The clinic were amazing and I did start closed but never fell pregnant on those cycles but did get blood tests etc. Really hope you change Dr's as she sounds unreal. I know its hard but maybe you should try few more months Ttc especially if your LP is getting longer, Defo bbt chart that helps such a lot in diagnosing any potential problem! Also if you ovulate between 14-19 they should still be able to do 21 day bloods and tell you if you've ovulated. Day 21 is just when it peaks!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Yay IssacRoalph get DTD!! FX for you this cycle. Thanks for the advice too - I thought it would be bizarre to say that I would get absolutely no help. I didn't think I'd get IVF but realistically if it turns out I have low progesterone surely they have to give me something? Out of interest how long did it take you to get a referal to the fertility clinic, I read that someone on netmums was referred and it was an 18 month waiting list!! Thats madness.
> I'm going to research other doctors surgeries, annoyingly thats the one within walking distance though but there must be others nearby. You would think that someone that has had fertility issues would be more understanding. The whole thing was weird from start to finish though because she told me last time I came that I had to leave my buggy in the waiting area so this time I came I did that and she told me off for not bringing the buggy in! Complete weirdo. At least I am getting the test. I have it booked for day 21 but have read that it should be 7 days after ov so I am going to wait until I ov and then rebook it. I don't care what she says, OPKs must work, and I'm hardly forcing my hubby to DTD with me!
> 
> 
> Runnergrl - I'm sorry about your husband, have you DTD on other days to cover ov? Maybe next month don't tell him when you Ov then that way he might not feel the pressure on certain days? :hugs:
> 
> Hey hun! I was referred to fertility clinic cuz st the time had 40+ day cycles and we'd been.trying for what seemed ages but was only about 6 months but less cycles. I had a lovely male Dr who referred me straight away and was seen within a month which was amazing! Hoe the experienced differ. The clinic were amazing and I did start closed but never fell pregnant on those cycles but did get blood tests etc. Really hope you change Dr's as she sounds unreal. I know its hard but maybe you should try few more months Ttc especially if your LP is getting longer, Defo bbt chart that helps such a lot in diagnosing any potential problem! Also if you ovulate between 14-19 they should still be able to do 21 day bloods and tell you if you've ovulated. Day 21 is just when it peaks!Click to expand...

Thats helpful to know that thanks. I don't think I need to be referred and hopefully I won't have to. I've started to chart this month so that should help and I'll have the blood test. 

Runnergrl - I reckon you'll have this month covered, in fact it might be better quality sperm anyway as they say that sometimes the more you do it the less the quality can be. Not sure if thats a myth or not. FX though. I would just do the spontaneous DTD to relieve pressure from him. 

Still feeling sick and tired, think I must have a bug as AF is in full force. Starting soy tomorrow!!


----------



## marieb

Does anyone else get creamy cm throughout their entire cycle? It seems like the only time I don't have it is when I'm Oing and after that it's straight back to that thick, lotion-like cm. Every where I've read says cm usually dries up after ovulation but this happens to me every month it seems.


----------



## MamaMac123

Runnergrl, that's good that hubby is totally on board. I agree that not telli him when u I could help lessen his pressure to perform. Maybe that will help. And also, could totally still work out this month. People get pregnant from a single :sex: so we know it's totally possible! Fx!!!!

Hann let me know how you feel about the soy. Thinking of trying that.... Tx!


----------



## Hann12

marieb said:


> Does anyone else get creamy cm throughout their entire cycle? It seems like the only time I don't have it is when I'm Oing and after that it's straight back to that thick, lotion-like cm. Every where I've read says cm usually dries up after ovulation but this happens to me every month it seems.

Yes I had loads this month, I was paying more attention this time round! I guess it must be normal.

I will definitely keep you informed on the soy. I'm actually excited about what it will do. I really hope it does something!! I heard it can make you ov earlier and stronger and get a longer LP. i REALLY hope so!!


----------



## sla545

So I believe that if I did O it would have been on CD11. I am now on CD16. I have had really bad cramping today. Im still on the fence as to whether I even O or not, but assuming I did, would it be too early to had cramping due to implantation? I really dont think it is, and I def dont want to get myself excited at all, but just trying to learn as much about the process as possible!


----------



## Hann12

sla545 said:


> So I believe that if I did O it would have been on CD11. I am now on CD16. I have had really bad cramping today. Im still on the fence as to whether I even O or not, but assuming I did, would it be too early to had cramping due to implantation? I really dont think it is, and I def dont want to get myself excited at all, but just trying to learn as much about the process as possible!

I think you can have implantation that early but its rare - more likely 7-12 dpo. I had cramping this month at 4/5 dpo, unfortunately it still led to AF however in general I think its a good sign. FX for you


----------



## sla545

Hann12 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> So I believe that if I did O it would have been on CD11. I am now on CD16. I have had really bad cramping today. Im still on the fence as to whether I even O or not, but assuming I did, would it be too early to had cramping due to implantation? I really dont think it is, and I def dont want to get myself excited at all, but just trying to learn as much about the process as possible!
> 
> I think you can have implantation that early but its rare - more likely 7-12 dpo. I had cramping this month at 4/5 dpo, unfortunately it still led to AF however in general I think its a good sign. FX for youClick to expand...

I figure it is probably too early, but I know everyone is different so it makes it so hard to know what "normal" really means. It just caught me off guard because I did not have any cramps at all in my TWW last cycle, and in the past when AF was regular, I never got cramps until the day or two before AF was due. Maybe this means AF is coming SUPER early and my cycles are just wack!:dohh: Another day, another question...


----------



## marieb

sla- Do you use a thermometer specifically for BBT? And if you do, have you had it for a long time or changed the battery recently?

I was just looking at your chart and trying to figure out why your temperatures are so erratic. It's probably hard for FF to find a biphasic pattern when they're so up and down.


----------



## runnergrl

I was thinking the same thing... your temps are kind of all over the place.. especially that early spike... were you drinking that night?


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> sla- Do you use a thermometer specifically for BBT? And if you do, have you had it for a long time or changed the battery recently?
> 
> I was just looking at your chart and trying to figure out why your temperatures are so erratic. It's probably hard for FF to find a biphasic pattern when they're so up and down.

I do use a BBT. I actually use 2:blush:. Whenever I have a temp that seems off to me, I take it right away again with the second one and I have yet to have them conflict. The second one always confirms the first. They are both new, bought in the middle of last cycle, so I would hope the batteries are fine. I really thought that temping would be a great way for me to confirm O since I have a very regimented schedule. I work the same hours every day every week. On the weekends I get up at the same time as I do during the week to pee in AM and temp then before going back to sleep. Our house is ALWAYS the same temp at night. I sleep on the same side with the same comforter every night. I think that is part of what is making me so confused about the temps is that I expected them to be pretty accurate and easy. Ive read that there are SOME (albeit very few) women who dont see a biphasic pattern after O, but I really doubt that would be me considering all my other charting is normal (CM, CP, OPKS). 

Who knows!!

I really actually am not stressed about it, it just confuses me is all. I am very Type A and I like knowing everything and understanding all about it. Otherwise, it drives me batty! Not stressed out really, just it makes my brain go into overdrive.


----------



## runnergrl

I hear that! TTC makes me nutty! I personally will feel a LOT better if my temp rises the next two days and I get a confirmation of O. Praying thats the case!


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> I was thinking the same thing... your temps are kind of all over the place.. especially that early spike... were you drinking that night?

I wish that was a good excuse! Last cycle I had one night where I drank and my temp spiked the next day, but normally I dont drink and I havent had any alcohol since then. I specifically decided I would not drink even if the chance arose as to not muddle up my chart! So pretty much this cycle I am boring. :roll:

I dont feel stressed so I really dont think that is affected by stress. We are building a house (that officially is finished as of today!) but it really has not been a mess or chaotic at all. Ive rarely had any time where I was out of my normal mood the entire process. That is about the only change we have had lifestyle wise. We will be moving in two weeks as well, so that may become stressful. If we dont get a BFP this cycle, I dont really anticipate getting one next cycle since I know I will be all over the place with charting and being accurate due to the move. 

I just wish things were more precise and predictable with TTC:flower: That would sure make all of our lives alot easier!


----------



## marieb

I agree. It would be so nice if we all knew exactly how long it was going to take us to conceive and the moment conception happened. 

When we first started I actually thought TTC was going to be a lot of fun. Not so much...


----------



## sla545

Hmmm.. Read the following on FF

Temperatures can also fluctuate a great deal when you are not ovulating, or when you have delayed ovulation. If you are taking your temperatures accurately and are still having large temperature fluctuations and no clear ovulation pattern, then this might be the case.


----------



## HollySSmith

Sla545- as for implantation, for ds and this pregnancy I had an implantation dip at 5dpo. So it can happen early I think. You have to remember that whenever we use stats like that, it's generally the average, so we tend to forget about natural variation. 
You mention going pee in the mornings, do you temp before you go pee? You shouldn't go pee, at least four hours before a temp is taken. Also drinking at night can alter your temperature. I know I wake regularly at night and I have a cup beside my bed that I drink from. 
I think vaginal temping might be more accurate, but it honestly sounds like you are doing everything right.


----------



## runnergrl

holly, did you conceive this cycle at O-2?


----------



## sla545

HollySSmith said:


> Sla545- as for implantation, for ds and this pregnancy I had an implantation dip at 5dpo. So it can happen early I think. You have to remember that whenever we use stats like that, it's generally the average, so we tend to forget about natural variation.
> You mention going pee in the mornings, do you temp before you go pee? You shouldn't go pee, at least four hours before a temp is taken. Also drinking at night can alter your temperature. I know I wake regularly at night and I have a cup beside my bed that I drink from.
> I think vaginal temping might be more accurate, but it honestly sounds like you are doing everything right.

Ive been really good about taking my temp prior to doing anything. I just reach over and grab my BBT on the nightstand. I think I will just have to wait and see what happens this cycle and temp vaginally next if I dont have a BFP. I dont think I am going to test either this cycle as I dont want to waste tests if I cant even confirm that I ovulated!


----------



## HollySSmith

Lol what does O-2 mean? I O'd 1 day early this time so cd14, when normally its cd15.


----------



## HollySSmith

Sla545- I figured that was the case, you seem pretty on the ball. Where you on BCP? If so how long ago?


----------



## sla545

HollySSmith said:


> Lol what does O-2 mean? I O'd 1 day early this time so cd14, when normally its cd15.

I think she means did you BD only two days before O or did you BD closer to O?


----------



## sla545

I was on Depo for almost 5 years prior to having my last shot July 2011. AF showed for the first cycle 5/18/12 after *patiently* waiting for her to arrive all year:)


----------



## runnergrl

haha! yes! it means you conceived 2 days befor ovulation.. I think thats when you Bd'ed... I forget


----------



## HollySSmith

Ahhh lol sorry I just started diclectin and I feel very stoned lol. Well we planned to DTD two days before but then I ovulated a day early. So we ended up doing it on the two days leading up to ovulation, as well as the day after.


----------



## runnergrl

thanks! That makes me feel better:)


----------



## HollySSmith

Remember sperm can live 5-7 days, and it only takes one ;)


----------



## HollySSmith

Sla545- it could be from depo then. I used to be on it but got off because it caused some bone density issues for me. But that was well before we were TTC. It may take little while for ovulation to come back, and think many women struggle with it :(


----------



## sla545

HollySSmith said:


> Sla545- it could be from depo then. I used to be on it but got off because it caused some bone density issues for me. But that was well before we were TTC. It may take little while for ovulation to come back, and think many women struggle with it :(

I know. I was so excited that AF came back on her own, because I had literally gotten a script for Provera the same day. After Cycle 1 was a normal 27 days, I just assumed things were back to normal and I had messed up temping for cycle 1 and that's why FF didnt confirm O, but now that I am having these issues with Cycle 2, the thought that the Depo is still messing things up is starting to creep back in.


----------



## HollySSmith

Yeah, ive heard some pretty nasty things regarding depo but if you got AF I think you are working it out of your system (depo is stored in fatty tissue) so its likely that if you aren't ovulating, you should be soon.


----------



## sla545

HollySSmith said:


> Yeah, ive heard some pretty nasty things regarding depo but if you got AF I think you are working it out of your system (depo is stored in fatty tissue) so its likely that if you aren't ovulating, you should be soon.

I didnt know it was stored in fatty tissue. I may have to actively make an effort to lose weight again. I gained tons of weight when my thyroid was killing me (about 60 lbs) and I was already like 50lbs overweight from gaining with DS and never losing it. I lost 40 lbs without doing anything once my Thyroid levels were able to get under control, but I have plateaued now that my levels are somewhat stable. I still need to lose about 70lbs. If I do get pregnant, I am going to make every effort to gain as little as possible since I dont need to gain anything, and then lose it for good after baby #2!


----------



## HollySSmith

I think because depo lasts for three months, you have a high dosage that stores in fatty tissue, the. Is metabolized over time. Like most things, the rate at which it's metabolized varies from person to person. It has nothing to do with how big or small you are, but rather how fast your body can metabolize things. I think the average is a year to be normal after depo, so your really not far off that right now.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Morning ladies! BDing going well this month, difference being we're on hols from work and can just relax and take our time to enjoy each other. Tips to get the juices flowing, bath together, candles & nice music & lots & lots of foreplay. Of course you may all be doing similar already but I Defo know that when ttc little things like this become pushed to the side and just focus on dtd. The preseed has helped also & feels much more comfy even with agonizing ovary ache. Hope this helps!


----------



## runnergrl

Well I'm extremely depressed. :cry: my temp has not risen yet and I was just 100% certain that I ovulated yesterday. I guess I'm having an anovulatory (sp?) cycle!?! Who knows. If that's the case, I really wish I hadn't gotten two positive OPK's on cd13 and14. I'm out for sure :cry:


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Well I'm extremely depressed. :cry: my temp has not risen yet and I was just 100% certain that I ovulated yesterday. I guess I'm having an anovulatory (sp?) cycle!?! Who knows. If that's the case, I really wish I hadn't gotten two positive OPK's on cd13 and14. I'm out for sure :cry:

It could still continue to go up again tomorrow and the mext day. Ive been learning so much about thermal shifts, and ive read it is not uncommon fot it to go up slowly forr a fouple of days rather than a sharp rise. Ive also read that some times you can have a delayed rise a few days after O. Dont count yourself out yet!


----------



## runnergrl

thanks! I think I am going to throw away my thermometer.. it stresses me out way too much!


----------



## marieb

I've also had it where my temp rose as expected at 1 dpo, but then fell at 2dpo (stressing me out!!!) but rose again at 3dpo. It seems like thermal shifts aren't always as straightforward as they should be.

But if temping is stressing you out, definitely stop. I'm always looking for ways to take the stress out of TTC.:hugs:


----------



## marieb

I'm 8DPO today and almost at the point in the TWW that I hate. I just want to know so badly if I am or if we'll be trying another month, but I'm too scared to take a HPT until AF. I'm also doing my best not to symptom spot but now that I'm in that implantation window it's hard not to over anlyze every twinge and cramp!


----------



## runnergrl

well i just had the strangest thing ever happen... another positive OPK!! but this time when i ejected the stick to throw it away, it had two solid dark lines on it. what the hell??

yesterdays was negative and I even took one in the middle of the night and it was negative. I want to disreagrd my positives from day 13 and 14 and go with this one b/c last month I got my first on day 16 and O'ed on day 18...

what do you all think??


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> well i just had the strangest thing ever happen... another positive OPK!! but this time when i ejected the stick to throw it away, it had two solid dark lines on it. what the hell??
> 
> yesterdays was negative and I even took one in the middle of the night and it was negative. I want to disreagrd my positives from day 13 and 14 and go with this one b/c last month I got my first on day 16 and O'ed on day 18...
> 
> what do you all think??

So are you using digis? If you get a smiley face it is def positive, but you cant interpret the lines like you do on an IC. They don't mean anything from what I read. When I had my two days of positives on the digi, my lines were really faint, and I was worried so that is when I started googling and fond out the info I did.


----------



## runnergrl

No they are digital. For sure. Smileys every time


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> thanks! I think I am going to throw away my thermometer.. it stresses me out way too much!

Hey runnergrl try & stick with it and the temping otherwise you'll never know if you ovulate. It sometimes takes 2 days for my temps to rise. Are you still using opk's? If you haven't ovulated already maybe it will in next few days when its more normal for you?? I thought I was having an ovulatory cycle 3 cycles ago but it turned out I just ovulated 4 days later than normal. Try not to despair cuz it will happen for you!:flower:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ok so it looks good that I ovulated on cd 14 which is early for me! Hopefully slightly shorter cycle this months, Yippee! Bring on the tww


----------



## runnergrl

Well after yesterdday's + and today's confirmation that I did O yesterday(I think), I am more confused than ever. We did get some amazing BD in last night, which makes me feel 100% better. I'm just not sure if it will count as O-3 and O, or O-2 and O+1.. Will be interesting to see what FF says. Looking at my chart-what do you all think? I would say I Oed on day 15, but because of my OPKs-I guess it was 16??

Edit: an I don't think my OPK's are all that reliable because I just got ANOTHER +. What the heck??


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Well after yesterdday's + and today's confirmation that I did O yesterday(I think), I am more confused than ever. We did get some amazing BD in last night, which makes me feel 100% better. I'm just not sure if it will count as O-3 and O, or O-2 and O+1.. Will be interesting to see what FF says. Looking at my chart-what do you all think? I would say I Oed on day 15, but because of my OPKs-I guess it was 16??
> 
> Edit: an I don't think my OPK's are all that reliable because I just got ANOTHER +. What the heck??

Based on temp I would say CD15 is when you O, but your CM and OPK lead me to think it was CD16. FF will say you o od CD15 im sure because of the temp. That is a bit confusing. I have read that OPKS are not always rrliable. If it is positive, you def had an LH surge, but some people have those all the time and you naturally might have higher levels in your system resulting in a positive surge that has nothing to do with ovulation.

Either way, it looks lke you are oficially in the TWW. Welcome:happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks!!! I'm hoping it was yesterday and not on 15 because we dtd last night. And I'm unsure the temp I recorded on cd 16 is right. I took it twice that morning and the other time it was 96.9. I went with the higher one bc I wanted it to be right, when I didn't know I woul be getting another positive the next day.. Does that make sense??

I think I'm gonna change my day 16 temp.. or just disregard it...


----------



## marieb

I would definitely say either CD 15 or 16. No idea why you're getting so many +OPKs though.


----------



## runnergrl

Ill just say today I am 1dpo... Im going to try holding out testing till the 12th!


----------



## marieb

Good luck!!!

I'm trying to hold out until next Friday or Saturday but we'll see.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls :flow:

I know I am super late to the party but can I join you all? Just read through this whole thread last night and this morning and I am already cheering you all on!

I've been charting (just OPK and CBFM results) for my past two cycles and this current cycle is the first one where we are actually TTC #2! I started temping yesterday however I am sure it's going to be erratic as it seems since I had DS I've been a super light sleeper and wake multiple times a night even though DS has been sleeping through for a loooong time. It took 6 months (4 cycles) to conceive #1 but my cycles were long and sometimes no ov at all! I eventually got BFP on a cycle that I used soy :)

It seems that I am oving about 10 days earlier than I was when TTC #1 so I am super excited about that! I have ov'd CD 20 and then CD 19 last two cycles (not confirmed by temp but I am fairly sure since I have an 11-12 day LP and AF came right on time - fx'd!) so hoping that this cycle follows suit and I ov within the next two weeks!

Cannot wait to see some more BFPs showing up in this thread!


----------



## runnergrl

ooSweetPea said:


> Hi girls :flow:
> 
> I know I am super late to the party but can I join you all? Just read through this whole thread last night and this morning and I am already cheering you all on!
> 
> I've been charting (just OPK and CBFM results) for my past two cycles and this current cycle is the first one where we are actually TTC #2! I started temping yesterday however I am sure it's going to be erratic as it seems since I had DS I've been a super light sleeper and wake multiple times a night even though DS has been sleeping through for a loooong time. It took 6 months (4 cycles) to conceive #1 but my cycles were long and sometimes no ov at all! I eventually got BFP on a cycle that I used soy :)
> 
> It seems that I am oving about 10 days earlier than I was when TTC #1 so I am super excited about that! I have ov'd CD 20 and then CD 19 last two cycles (not confirmed by temp but I am fairly sure since I have an 11-12 day LP and AF came right on time - fx'd!) so hoping that this cycle follows suit and I ov within the next two weeks!
> 
> Cannot wait to see some more BFPs showing up in this thread!

 Of course you can!! Good luck to you and hopefully I will be posting a BFP in about 12 days!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Well after yesterdday's + and today's confirmation that I did O yesterday(I think), I am more confused than ever. We did get some amazing BD in last night, which makes me feel 100% better. I'm just not sure if it will count as O-3 and O, or O-2 and O+1.. Will be interesting to see what FF says. Looking at my chart-what do you all think? I would say I Oed on day 15, but because of my OPKs-I guess it was 16??
> 
> Edit: an I don't think my OPK's are all that reliable because I just got ANOTHER +. What the heck??

Looking at your temps it looks like you ovulated on cd 16 hun, welcome to the tww we're the same ds each other 1 dpo, good luck Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

ooSweetPea said:


> Hi girls :flow:
> 
> I know I am super late to the party but can I join you all? Just read through this whole thread last night and this morning and I am already cheering you all on!
> 
> I've been charting (just OPK and CBFM results) for my past two cycles and this current cycle is the first one where we are actually TTC #2! I started temping yesterday however I am sure it's going to be erratic as it seems since I had DS I've been a super light sleeper and wake multiple times a night even though DS has been sleeping through for a loooong time. It took 6 months (4 cycles) to conceive #1 but my cycles were long and sometimes no ov at all! I eventually go BFP on a cycle that I used soy :)
> 
> It seems that I am oving about 10 days earlier than I was when TTC #1 so I am super excited about that! I have ov'd CD 20 and then CD 19 last two cycles (not confirmed by temp but I am fairly sure since I have an 11-12 day LP and AF came right on time - fx'd!) so hoping that this cycle follows suit and I ov within the next two weeks
> 
> 
> Cannot wait to see some more BFPs showing up in this thread!

Well welcome hun! Sounds like you were like me with long cycles ttc #1, mine were about 40 days! Since I've had ds they are much better around 30-33 with an average 15 day LP, this month it looks like I ovulated on cd 14 which pleases me. Well good luck for up coming ovulation x


----------



## Hann12

Ooosweetpea - welcome! I'm the same, had long cycles with conceiving my first but now mine are bet 29-35 days. FX it's all out month!! 

Isaacralph and runnergrl- yay for the 2ww, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Runnergrl - looks like cd16 for you but weird about all the smily faces, and I thought digital was meant to make it easier!! 

Marieb - I have a good feeling for you this month! 

Started soy yesterday, thought I'd get some side effects but none so far. FX it helps! I'm also charting this month too!


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Well after yesterdday's + and today's confirmation that I did O yesterday(I think), I am more confused than ever. We did get some amazing BD in last night, which makes me feel 100% better. I'm just not sure if it will count as O-3 and O, or O-2 and O+1.. Will be interesting to see what FF says. Looking at my chart-what do you all think? I would say I Oed on day 15, but because of my OPKs-I guess it was 16??
> 
> Edit: an I don't think my OPK's are all that reliable because I just got ANOTHER +. What the heck??
> 
> Looking at your temps it looks like you ovulated on cd 16 hun, welcome to the tww we're the same ds each other 1 dpo, good luck XxClick to expand...

it looks like day 16 because I changed my temp... i had two temps the morning of cd15. 96.9 and 97.2. i changed it back to the lower one bc the higher was taken after only 2 hrs of sleep.. I was wishing it to be higher in hopes that I O'ed the day before based on day 13's +.. I think the lower is more accurate..


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww thanks hann12, tww wait will certain be much more tolerable this month as we go on hols on tues for a week, Yippee! hope the soy works for you this month. 

marieb- look forward to hearing some news of the positive kind Xx


----------



## marieb

Thanks Hann! I really hope so.
Keep us updated about the soy. I've heard so many stories about people who got their BFPs from it!


----------



## Hann12

I've worried myself a bit as just read that for people that have cycles under 35 days it can upset their cycles so maybe I shouldn't be taking it? I wasn't doing big amounts (most people do increasing amounts up to 200mg and i've taken just 100mg so far. Shall I continue do you think? My cycle last month was 29 days but ov on day 18 and only had an 11 day LP, my thinking was that it might make me ov a few days earlier and then get a longer LP. What do you think?


----------



## marieb

I say go for it. I read in a lot of cases it delayed ovulation by a bit but then all these people got BFPs. It's probably worth a try


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Marieb - just took another day of it, guess its worth a gamble for one month, I just won't increase the dosage.


----------



## runnergrl

Im with Marieb-id continue... couldnt hurt and maybe you will get your BFP!! 

Marieb-when are you testing??


----------



## sla545

I am TUCKERED out! I took a nap today and yesterday after packing all day. Im not sure if my week is catching up with me or what, but I am looking forward to having a 5 day weekend soon. I am taking 4th of July and then Thurs and Fri off from work. I sure hope that this TWW passes fast. I am either ready for a BFP or AF to hit me this time around quick!

Yes, marieb, when are you testing!!?


----------



## marieb

Well AF is due Friday so probably then or Saturday. I'm too chicken to test early.

Did any of you feel implantation with your first? I can't remember feeling it with mine. But today right out of the blue I felt this really sharp, stabbing pain about five finger widths below my belly button and about four to the right. It lasted a few minutes or so and then eased off and I've only felt it sporadically (although not as intense) since then. 

I'm sure it's nothing and I told myself that I wouldn't symptom spot but of course my mind immediately goes to implantation.


----------



## runnergrl

lol, maybe?!? I think you are in with an AWESOME chance!!


----------



## marieb

I'm just so afraid to get my hopes up!


----------



## runnergrl

Looking at your charts, I am really surprised you didn't get a BFP in April!


----------



## marieb

I was too. DS was conceived so effortlessly so I thought it would be just as easy this time around!


Oh well...hopefully we both get our BFPs this month and can be bump buddies :)


----------



## Hann12

Marieb I have my fingers crossed for you! I didn't have a sharp implantation pain last time, I remember having cramping on and off for a couple of weeks but I think that happened after implantation. I can't totally recall though. 

I took the soy so now onto CD 5 for me. As I have no idea when I'll ov I'm planning on BD CD 10-20 every 2 days (maybe every day if I get any signs). I've also just ordered 50 opks from amazon so I'm going to test every few of hours nearer the time so that I don't miss the surge this time. 
How do you get the charts on your signature? I am on FF but its an app on my phone and I haven't got VIP membership. I assume I might need that? 
So far charting my temp each day has been bet 36.60 - 36.68 so pretty consistent.


----------



## marieb

You don't need VIP membership. Just go up to sharing on the top of the page on FF and click get code. Scroll down a bit and you'll see the one for the thumbnail

Feeling all crampy and bloated today which usually begins to happen a few days before AF. Feeling less and less optimistic about this cycle :( I'm really starting to think there must be something wrong


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> You don't need VIP membership. Just go up to sharing on the top of the page on FF and click get code. Scroll down a bit and you'll see the one for the thumbnail
> 
> Feeling all crampy and bloated today which usually begins to happen a few days before AF. Feeling less and less optimistic about this cycle :( I'm really starting to think there must be something wrong

Hey marieb, just a few fascinating facts that might interest you is only about 75% of all fertilized eggs make it to implantation, they say every cycle healthy couples only have a 20% chance of conceiving even with excellent timing!I know how you Feel as I have trying for as many months as you but I do doubt you have anything that's going wrong! Big hugs and fx for you bfp :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Marieb I have my fingers crossed for you! I didn't have a sharp implantation pain last time, I remember having cramping on and off for a couple of weeks but I think that happened after implantation. I can't totally recall though.
> 
> I took the soy so now onto CD 5 for me. As I have no idea when I'll ov I'm planning on BD CD 10-20 every 2 days (maybe every day if I get any signs). I've also just ordered 50 opks from amazon so I'm going to test every few of hours nearer the time so that I don't miss the surge this time.
> How do you get the charts on your signature? I am on FF but its an app on my phone and I haven't got VIP membership. I assume I might need that?
> So far charting my temp each day has been bet 36.60 - 36.68 so pretty consistent.

be good to see you chart hun x


----------



## marieb

I've heard that before but then I also read in TCOYF last night that if you haven't gotten pregnant after 4-6 cycles of having sex on your most fertile days then you should probably look into seeing a doctor. My GP told me in May that if we weren't pregnant by August to come back and I really didn't think we'd have to do that. But if AF comes this week we'll be going into our 7th month :cry:

I guess I just have this gut feeling that something isn't quite right. I'm probably just as healthy or healthier than I was when we conceived DS but OH has put on some weight, has been drinking more and only quit smoking pot a few months ago. He doesn't think anything is wrong but I just have this awful feeling.


----------



## runnergrl

Fx'ed for you Marieb!


----------



## marieb

Thank you! You too :) Your chart looks really good. I bet you'll get your cross hairs tomorrow 

I'm usually so good at being positive right up until 9/10 dpo. I find those days leading up to AF way harder than just getting AF.


----------



## Hann12

I just tried to do the chart but it just comes up with Cycle day 5 and no chart. Not sure what I'm doing wrong? Any ideas?

What do you mean by cross hairs? 

I have a good feeling for you Marieb - its your time.

IssacRalph - thats very interesting about the stats, makes it seem all that bit harder to actually get a :bfp: though!! Wish it was my time to at least try, I'm desperate to POAS!!! LOL!


----------



## Hann12

Okay I've done it but its not right - what have I done wrong?


----------



## sla545

So at the suggestion of another poster, I discarded my two high temps this cycle and my one high temp last cycle and I got cross hairs from FF for both cycles. The cross hairs ponpointed O when I thought it would have occured. I compared the charts and while last month my temp was a bit higher, they are a very similar pattern. 

I think I feel AF coming on as well. I started to have sore boobs and break outs about 5 days before AF last cycle, and I am about 6 days out from when I expect it due to length of my LP and am having the same symptoms. Booo :(

I am a bit relieved to see cross hairs on my chart, but will be a bit dissapointed if we dont get a BFP this cycle as we BD every night before on and after O. Oh well, at least I feel alot better about the fact that I am probably ovulating when I thought I wasnt.


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> I've heard that before but then I also read in TCOYF last night that if you haven't gotten pregnant after 4-6 cycles of having sex on your most fertile days then you should probably look into seeing a doctor. My GP told me in May that if we weren't pregnant by August to come back and I really didn't think we'd have to do that. But if AF comes this week we'll be going into our 7th month :cry:
> 
> I guess I just have this gut feeling that something isn't quite right. I'm probably just as healthy or healthier than I was when we conceived DS but OH has put on some weight, has been drinking more and only quit smoking pot a few months ago. He doesn't think anything is wrong but I just have this awful feeling.

I have read that as well. If you are charting and timing BD to coincide with O and after 6 months, you are still not pregnant, it is recommended to go see your MD for some further investigation. My MD told us this also when I saw him and we talked about TTC . :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Sla- your chart looks great:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I just tried to do the chart but it just comes up with Cycle day 5 and no chart. Not sure what I'm doing wrong? Any ideas?
> 
> What do you mean by cross hairs?
> 
> I have a good feeling for you Marieb - its your time.
> 
> IssacRalph - thats very interesting about the stats, makes it seem all that bit harder to actually get a :bfp: though!! Wish it was my time to at least try, I'm desperate to POAS!!! LOL!

Hey han! Cross hairs refer to the lines that appear on ff after 3 days of consecutive higher temps to pinpoint ovulation day. Also when sharing your chart to put on here click share, copy code for thumbnail for use on forums then paste it onto edit signature section, hope this helps x


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> I just tried to do the chart but it just comes up with Cycle day 5 and no chart. Not sure what I'm doing wrong? Any ideas?
> 
> What do you mean by cross hairs?
> 
> I have a good feeling for you Marieb - its your time.
> 
> IssacRalph - thats very interesting about the stats, makes it seem all that bit harder to actually get a :bfp: though!! Wish it was my time to at least try, I'm desperate to POAS!!! LOL!
> 
> Hey han! Cross hairs refer to the lines that appear on ff after 3 days of consecutive higher temps to pinpoint ovulation day. Also when sharing your chart to put on here click share, copy code for thumbnail for use on forums then paste it onto edit signature section, hope this helps xClick to expand...

Thanks - for some reason all I get when you click on mine is day 5 and a box :(


----------



## Hann12

Forget that - think I've done it lol!! Thanks for the help!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Forget that - think I've done it lol!! Thanks for the help!

Woo hoo well done!:thumbup:


----------



## IsaacRalph

sla545 said:


> So at the suggestion of another poster, I discarded my two high temps this cycle and my one high temp last cycle and I got cross hairs from FF for both cycles. The cross hairs ponpointed O when I thought it would have occured. I compared the charts and while last month my temp was a bit higher, they are a very similar pattern.
> 
> I think I feel AF coming on as well. I started to have sore boobs and break outs about 5 days before AF last cycle, and I am about 6 days out from when I expect it due to length of my LP and am having the same symptoms. Booo :(
> 
> I am a bit relieved to see cross hairs on my chart, but will be a bit dissapointed if we dont get a BFP this cycle as we BD every night before on and after O. Oh well, at least I feel alot better about the fact that I am probably ovulating when I thought I wasnt.

your charts look much better now hun! X


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hann you are not many CD's behind me! 

Sla I agree your charts look much better now! Having one or two crazy temps can throw it totally off but they look great now. 

:flow: to all. 

Just waiting to o here :coffee: For me the lead up to o is a million times worse than the TWW! The first part seems so long and I only have a 12 day (at best) LP so even less than a TWW! Should start with CBFM asking for sticks in the AM so at least that will satisfy my POAS urge :haha:


----------



## marieb

Ugh....I am getting so tempted to POAS


----------



## ooSweetPea

marieb said:


> Ugh....I am getting so tempted to POAS

That was a nice little rise you had today hm? :winkwink:


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> Ugh....I am getting so tempted to POAS

I am so not patient either. I almost took some to work today but stopped myself. I just have to keep busy this next week. If I dont have AF by Friday, I will test.


----------



## marieb

I know!!! It is so hard to be patient. 

I'll be testing Friday too :)


----------



## runnergrl

I can't say what I'll do. I hope to wait till 12dpo, since my last LP was so long, but having gotten my BFP with my son at 10, it will be hard to wait. Especially if I have 'symptoms' :haha:


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck to you both on Friday!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Sla-when did you bd this cycle? How are you feeling?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Roll on Friday :)


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Sla-when did you bd this cycle? How are you feeling?

Well, we BD alot in the fertile phase :). On CD 10, 11, 12, 13 and 14, although there was no finish on CD14 so it doesnt really count. More as well, but those were the days that really count!I read that as long as your are both healthy TTC wise, then doing it everyday shouldnt hurt your chances. FF is saying O on CD12, so hopefully we covered all our bases. My boobs are sore, I have had cramps on and off the last few days. Today is 7dpo so I would imagine that any symptoms I would have would start in the next couple of days. My LP was only 12 days last cycle, so that is why I am am assuming that AF will be here by the end of the week if it is coming. 

How are you feeling? You are not far behind me and marieb!


----------



## runnergrl

Im feeling pretty good actually. I know anything at this point cant and wont count as a symptom, but its so hard when actively TTC to not over analyze every little twinge or twitter. For instance, I had cramps during Ovulation that were pretty intense, and although they have died down some, they have not gone away.. I never have cramps after O.. It just makes me wonder how on earth people can NOT know they are pregnant!

and Im DYING to get FF to confirm O tomorrow! I hope my temp stays up...


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Im feeling pretty good actually. I know anything at this point cant and wont count as a symptom, but its so hard when actively TTC to not over analyze every little twinge or twitter. For instance, I had cramps during Ovulation that were pretty intense, and although they have died down some, they have not gone away.. I never have cramps after O.. It just makes me wonder how on earth people can NOT know they are pregnant!
> 
> and Im DYING to get FF to confirm O tomorrow! I hope my temp stays up...

Im sure it will confirm tomorrow. That is a really nice shift upwards!


----------



## runnergrl

i have to get to bed.. I could stay on BNB all night, uuuugh!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Got my cross hairs todays, only 12 days to go uugh!! Trying not to test early this month, it will help cuz I haven't got any tests in the house! Small dicky bird told me mummyclo has had her bfp, happy for her x


----------



## IsaacRalph

So as you can see by my chart I have only temped for 8 days & don't intend to do it anymore as I don't like to be analyzing every day with temps & symptoms! As I see it now its in gods hands & whatever I do now will not influence the outcome! Would love a bfp this month! Good luck to all those with up coming tests


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> So as you can see by my chart I have only temped for 8 days & don't intend to do it anymore as I don't like to be analyzing every day with temps & symptoms! As I see it now its in gods hands & whatever I do now will not influence the outcome! Would love a bfp this month! Good luck to all those with up coming tests

I love your attitude!! You have inspired me to do the same. No reason to stress unnessisarily any more this month. Got my crosshairs this morning too! Fxed for you!! And Gods will be done for both of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> Got my cross hairs todays, only 12 days to go uugh!! Trying not to test early this month, it will help cuz I haven't got any tests in the house! Small dicky bird told me mummyclo has had her bfp, happy for her x

Now I can't promise I won't test early... I'm trying to hold out till 12dpo at least, but I have 5 tests lying around. I don't seem to have the itch yet, so hopefully I can continue to be patient. Day 10 at the very earliest!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> So as you can see by my chart I have only temped for 8 days & don't intend to do it anymore as I don't like to be analyzing every day with temps & symptoms! As I see it now its in gods hands & whatever I do now will not influence the outcome! Would love a bfp this month! Good luck to all those with up coming tests
> 
> I love your attitude!! You have inspired me to do the same. No reason to stress unnessisarily any more this month. Got my crosshairs this morning too! Fxed for you!! And Gods will be done for both of us!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Good for you runnergrl & well done on getting your cross hairs! To be fair I just can't be bothered with the temping at the same time each morning everyday, for it to rise & fall & constantly wonder if its implantation etc! I will spend most of the tww with it on my mind & that's bad enough and as far as symptom spotting its hard not to when that's how you actually Feel! I tested pos 10dpo with ds too x


----------



## marieb

Good morning.

Runnergirl- Nice crosshairs!!! Hoping this is your month

IssacRalph- I started doing the same thing. I temped to 5dpo, made sure I ovulated and then stopped. It's so much easier when you're not wondering Is that an implantation dip? Is my chart triphasic?

I always try SO hard not to symptom spot but then once the last few days of the TWW roll around it's just always in the back of my mind. I'm just so ready to find out one way or another.


----------



## Hann12

You've all got great charts this month = lets hope its the start to a run on BFP!! 

AF has gone now for me so I'm starting to focus on my next phase of BD! Exciting stuff!


----------



## marieb

Good luck Hann! So excited for you.

Let's all get a July BFP!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Runnergirl- Nice crosshairs!!! Hoping this is your month
> 
> IssacRalph- I started doing the same thing. I temped to 5dpo, made sure I ovulated and then stopped. It's so much easier when you're not wondering Is that an implantation dip? Is my chart triphasic?
> 
> I always try SO hard not to symptom spot but then once the last few days of the TWW roll around it's just always in the back of my mind. I'm just so ready to find out one way or another.

Well i'm egging you on to find out! How many dpo's are you again? X


----------



## IsaacRalph

I'm talking stats again! Surely statistically speaking at least one or more of us girls should get a :bfp: this month. Eeekk who's it gonna be?? Good luck all of us x


----------



## marieb

I'm 11DPO today. With DS I got a super, super dark BFP at 12dpo so it's really tempting to just test now.


----------



## marieb

Gave in and tested
I think I just got a BFP


----------



## marieb

How likely it is that the IC would give me a false positive?

I'm kind of freaking out over here


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> Gave in and tested
> I think I just got a BFP

Really?? Omg omg so pleased for you, post pic! Aaaaahhhh excited for you


----------



## marieb

My camera battery is dead I'm waiting for it to charge lol


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> How likely it is that the IC would give me a false positive?
> 
> I'm kind of freaking out over here

They are known for evaporation lines but if it has colour its a bfp, post pic!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Go get a frer hun just so there's no doubts in your mind! Woo hoo so happy for you x


----------



## marieb

Okay....BFP?

https://i49.tinypic.com/20syhj8.jpg


----------



## runnergrl

OMG MARIEB!!!!!! Holy crap so excited for you!! I KNEW this was it!! Well done!! 
:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> Okay....BFP?
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/20syhj8.jpg

That line looks too dark for it to be an evap or false! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## marieb

I'm going to the store after I shower to spend a fortune on pregnancy tests.
I think I'm in denial.


----------



## sla545

marieb said:


> I'm going to the store after I shower to spend a fortune on pregnancy tests.
> I think I'm in denial.

Im so excited for you!


----------



## runnergrl

marieb said:


> I'm going to the store after I shower to spend a fortune on pregnancy tests.
> I think I'm in denial.

Lol... you will be shaking in the shower... I know thats how I was:thumbup: how are you going to tell your husband?!? Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to the store after I shower to spend a fortune on pregnancy tests.
> I think I'm in denial.
> 
> Lol... you will be shaking in the shower... I know thats how I was:thumbup: how are you going to tell your husband?!? Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!Click to expand...

Runnergrl i see you have crosshairs!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

sla545 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Okay....BFP?
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/20syhj8.jpg
> 
> That line looks too dark for it to be an evap or false! Congrats!!!!!!Click to expand...

omg yeah Defo bfp! Congratulations hun, see I told you everything was ok!:thumbup:


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> Okay....BFP?
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/20syhj8.jpg

You do realise that you posted this pic on 1000th post for this thread! Congratulations you've won a prize, ha ha! :happydance:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Woohoo congrats!! That is defo BFP!!


----------



## marieb

Thank you all so, so much. We are insanely excited. I'm hoping this is just the start of our July BFPs and you're all right behind me.

I took an FRER and was surpised by how dark the second line was for only 11dpo...hopefully that's a good sign. 

https://i48.tinypic.com/2mckfs.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Wow marieb I am soooo excited for you! Huge congratulations! That is a very very dark line on the first response! Maybe you Ov'd before you think you did? You have made me so excited, I hope this is the start of all of us! Have a fab time tonight celebrating your wonderful news!


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> Thank you all so, so much. We are insanely excited. I'm hoping this is just the start of our July BFPs and you're all right behind me.
> 
> I took an FRER and was surpised by how dark the second line was for only 11dpo...hopefully that's a good sign.
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2mckfs.jpg

oh yeah baby that's a fab :bfp: I bet your so so excited h&h 9months hun! i'm insanely jealous but so happy for you, we'll miss you on here x


----------



## Hann12

We will definitely miss you - just been studying your chart to get the secret to your success ha ha! Looks like you ov at a similar time to me so I'm going to do what you did and start BD at 10 dpo and keep my fingers crossed! Its so nice to see people getting BFP - feels like it is actually achievable!


----------



## marieb

I'm going to miss you all too. You've been such a great source of support through this. I'll be checking in as I'm sure all be seeing all of your BFPs really soon.

Hann- This month we used softcups and preseed. After Bding I'd get OH to finish in the cup (as he usually has trouble finishing during sex) and then I'd insert it and leave it up there until the next morning. I also started him on a multivitamin a few months ago since he isn't the most health conscious. I can't say any of that is what made it work for sure, but it's worth a try!


----------



## MamaMac123

Marieb!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!! I am soooooooooo excited for you!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

This is so awesome!!!! This gives me a lot of hope...I know you were really worried something was wrong. So glad you got your :bfp:!!!! Let's hope we'll see some more this month! 

As for that 1000th post prize....it'll be arriving in about 9 months ;) hehe


----------



## Hann12

marieb said:


> I'm going to miss you all too. You've been such a great source of support through this. I'll be checking in as I'm sure all be seeing all of your BFPs really soon.
> 
> Hann- This month we used softcups and preseed. After Bding I'd get OH to finish in the cup (as he usually has trouble finishing during sex) and then I'd insert it and leave it up there until the next morning. I also started him on a multivitamin a few months ago since he isn't the most health conscious. I can't say any of that is what made it work for sure, but it's worth a try!

Just ordered me some soft cups lol!! We already use preseed so got that covered! Thanks for the tip! Definitely come back and check up on us all, hopefully we will all be joining you very soon and can be bump buddies!


----------



## MamaMac123

So wow! Just had to do tons of catch up reading from the weekend that I missed. But now I'm all caught up. Congrats to Runnergrl and IsaacRalph getting their crosshairs!!! Let's get some more :bfp:!!!!! 

Hann...let me know how the soy goes! 

Welcome to Sweetpea! 

Well I had a pretty emotional ttc weekend. Friday night I called for my test results. The nurse said they had them but doc hadn't reviewed them yet so she couldn't tell me anything :ugh: and we were heading into a holiday weekend here in Canada so I resigned myself to having to wait till today for my results. Then I got a surprise call that evening from the nurse. She said the doc had reviewed my test results and had given them to her to file with no notice for a call or follow up to me which means everything is normal......huh????? I'm on cd56 now and no AF and no ovulation....this is NOT normal. It's not like I want something to be wrong, but clearly something IS wrong and I just want to know what. I was hoping it was my thyroid, it would explain my rapid weight gain since stopping bc and my dumb cycle and has an easy solution with meds to regulate it. So if that's not it...now what??? It really bugged me that the doc didn't schedule at least another appointment to discuss what happens next. But then he's not my normal family doc so maybe that's why. Anyway, I went home and told DH and started crying :( Then last night I started crying again and I think I let the flood gates free because I was just sobbing like a lunatic on poor DHs shoulder. All my stress and frustration and sadness about not being able to even try to conceive thanks to my lame stupid body malfunctioning just all sort of came to a head and spilled out all at once. Needless to say, it wasn't a great night :cry: 

Today I called my family doctor's office expecting to have to wait a month or so to get in to see her but got some good news...she's doing the walk in clinic tonight till 8 and all afternoon tomorrow! So hopefully I should be able to see her tonight or tomorrow! Not sure what happens next. Hoping they'll give me something like clomid to force ovulation. But at least it's another step in the right direction. I need some good news :sigh:


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh, also, I want some temping advice from you guys :) 

So I've been temping orally at 6 am every day. But sometimes I wake up around 4:30-5 to use the bathroom. I read where Holly said you shouldn't do that before temping so now I'm worried all my temps are screwy. Should I change to temping at like 5 am instead? Is it better to be consistent with time or consistent with taking it before getting up? So confused! 

Also, everyone is saying vaginal temps are more accurate. How do I do that? Do I just use my normal thermometer? Lol Feeling a bit intimidated about sticking a thermometer up there lol


----------



## IsaacRalph

Marieb- you must yell us all your symptoms if any this time around?? X


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Oh, also, I want some temping advice from you guys :)
> 
> So I've been temping orally at 6 am every day. But sometimes I wake up around 4:30-5 to use the bathroom. I read where Holly said you shouldn't do that before temping so now I'm worried all my temps are screwy. Should I change to temping at like 5 am instead? Is it better to be consistent with time or consistent with taking it before getting up? So confused!
> 
> Also, everyone is saying vaginal temps are more accurate. How do I do that? Do I just use my normal thermometer? Lol Feeling a bit intimidated about sticking a thermometer up there lol

oh bless you hun, sounds like you've had an awfully emotional few days, totally understandable! :hugs:Hope it all works out soon and your Dr sorts you out with something? Maybe scan your ovaries & clomid?? As far as temping I only temp for about a week the middle of cycle, I temp around 6.15 but I do get up to use the bathroom but don't find it effects my chart so much. Not too sure I could do the vag temps just like I can't check cp without wanting to throw up, Ughh gringe!


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, also, I want some temping advice from you guys :)
> 
> So I've been temping orally at 6 am every day. But sometimes I wake up around 4:30-5 to use the bathroom. I read where Holly said you shouldn't do that before temping so now I'm worried all my temps are screwy. Should I change to temping at like 5 am instead? Is it better to be consistent with time or consistent with taking it before getting up? So confused!
> 
> Also, everyone is saying vaginal temps are more accurate. How do I do that? Do I just use my normal thermometer? Lol Feeling a bit intimidated about sticking a thermometer up there lol
> 
> oh bless you hun, sounds like you've had an awfully emotional few days, totally understandable! :hugs:Hope it all works out soon and your Dr sorts you out with something? Maybe scan your ovaries & clomid?? As far as temping I only temp for about a week the middle of cycle, I temp around 6.15 but I do get up to use the bathroom but don't find it effects my chart so much. Not too sure I could do the vag temps just like I can't check cp without wanting to throw up, Ughh gringe!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> Oh, also, I want some temping advice from you guys :)
> 
> So I've been temping orally at 6 am every day. But sometimes I wake up around 4:30-5 to use the bathroom. I read where Holly said you shouldn't do that before temping so now I'm worried all my temps are screwy. Should I change to temping at like 5 am instead? Is it better to be consistent with time or consistent with taking it before getting up? So confused!
> 
> Also, everyone is saying vaginal temps are more accurate. How do I do that? Do I just use my normal thermometer? Lol Feeling a bit intimidated about sticking a thermometer up there lol

Im sorry to hear everything youve been dealing with. It is nice to hear things are normal but I understand wanting something to be wrong just you can fix whatever it is and move on!

If you have been asleep for a couple of hours by the time you wake up at 430 or 5 to use the bathroom, I would temp then. Temping at 6 when you wake up again is not going to give your body enough time to settle back down to a true BBT. I have also read that if you are temping within a 30-45 minute window every day then it should not make a difference. I hope


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Oh, also, I want some temping advice from you guys :)
> 
> So I've been temping orally at 6 am every day. But sometimes I wake up around 4:30-5 to use the bathroom. I read where Holly said you shouldn't do that before temping so now I'm worried all my temps are screwy. Should I change to temping at like 5 am instead? Is it better to be consistent with time or consistent with taking it before getting up? So confused!
> 
> Also, everyone is saying vaginal temps are more accurate. How do I do that? Do I just use my normal thermometer? Lol Feeling a bit intimidated about sticking a thermometer up there lol

I have just begun doing vaginal temps as my oral temps were erratic. I use my normal BBT thermometer but I bought a bunch of thermometer covers (which are super cheap.) The thought of it freaked me out at first too, but it's not like you have to stick it way up there or anything, lol. Just has to be in far enough for the tip to register the temp (half inch to an inch or so). I prefer it, because I dont have to worry about mouth breathing, snoring, and time differences don't seem to make as much difference as oral temps. Also, from what I hear, it is a much more accurate method. Hopefully this month I will see a clear shift that matches with all my other O signs. **fingers crossed** Good luck to you and if you decide to try it, make sure you wait until a new cycle starts or you will really be screwy.


----------



## Hann12

I have been temping around 6.15am but today I did it at 6.15 and then at 7. At 6.15 it was 36.65 and at 7, after I had been sat up talking to my little girl, drinking water it was 36.62 so barely any difference. May just been a fluke though, also I hadn't actually got out of bed. 

Okay weird thing happened this morning, my AF had slowed 2 days ago and I was getting very little, yesterday I had nothing, then this morning I've just been to the toilet and there was a lot of blood again! It was bright red but mixed with CM as it was stretchy. Do you think it could have been EWCM had the blood not been there because of the stretchy? I assume it's a last bit of AF coming out, though not happened before. Bit confusing! I'm hoping it's just that and it will be gone. Very odd though!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I have been temping around 6.15am but today I did it at 6.15 and then at 7. At 6.15 it was 36.65 and at 7, after I had been sat up talking to my little girl, drinking water it was 36.62 so barely any difference. May just been a fluke though, also I hadn't actually got out of bed.
> 
> Okay weird thing happened this morning, my AF had slowed 2 days ago and I was getting very little, yesterday I had nothing, then this morning I've just been to the toilet and there was a lot of blood again! It was bright red but mixed with CM as it was stretchy. Do you think it could have been EWCM had the blood not been there because of the stretchy? I assume it's a last bit of AF coming out, though not happened before. Bit confusing! I'm hoping it's just that and it will be gone. Very odd though!

morning han! of course it could well be ewcm depending on when you normally start to see it, I start seeing it on day 9 or so! I also get what you've described and get stretcy glupey AF from start to finish and at the end mixed with cm.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, it's weird though as I've basically had no blood for over a day and now more, it was quite a lot. Obviously will monitor during the day. I didn't ov until cd 18 last month but I'm taking the soy this month. Do you think that could cause the bleed?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Thanks, it's weird though as I've basically had no blood for over a day and now more, it was quite a lot. Obviously will monitor during the day. I didn't ov until cd 18 last month but I'm taking the soy this month. Do you think that could cause the bleed?

Sorry hun I don't know anything about taking soy but I suppose anything new could/will alter your hormones so it's is entirely possible! Have you researched it on the web? X


----------



## Hann12

Yes - can see that some people got spotting around cd12 but I'm only cd7. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens next. If the soy has disturbed my cycle I won't take it next month. Hope it wasn't a big mistake!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Yes - can see that some people got spotting around cd12 but I'm only cd7. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens next. If the soy has disturbed my cycle I won't take it next month. Hope it wasn't a big mistake!!

Yeah I know what you mean, I took evening primrose to improve ewcm few cycles ago and ovulated late so came off it! It's difficult cuz sometimes you think its worth taking the risk but other times not. CD18 isn't too late though? Anything over 20 I'd start to worry!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han I know how it feels though cd 18 seems to take an age to come around when your ttc! I ovulated on cd 19/20 with ds


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, it's not so much ov in cd 18 that bothers me, it's the short LP, just hoping it helps!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh yeah of course it is hun, sorry hun forgot you had short LP, it was 11 days last time right? Hope it helps x going away for a few days (in the rain) will hopefully have WiFi at hotel, catch you laters


----------



## Hann12

Have a lovely time away - hopefully you'll get your BFP!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Have a lovely time away - hopefully you'll get your BFP!

Thanks hun! I'm actually feeling really negative about this month. i don't know why?? I've just woke up in a stinking mood & teary think its gonna take ages to get our bfp! I'll be onto 6 cycle next time around :sad2:


----------



## IsaacRalph

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Have a lovely time away - hopefully you'll get your BFP!
> 
> Thanks hun! I'm actually feeling really negative about this month. i don't know why?? I've just woke up in a stinking mood & teary think its gonna take ages to get our bfp! I'll be onto 6 cycle next time around :sad2:Click to expand...

when I say our bfp I mean mine & hubbys x


----------



## sla545

marieb- I cant remember, did you chart with your DS? Im just wondering if your charts looked the same? I know Hollys chart looked the same and thought it would be interesting to see!! 

Im thinking this month is going to be a BFN. Now that I have crosshairs and coverline, i compared last month and this months chart and they are very similar post ovulation. This month is following all the dips and curves that happened last month, which of course resulted in a BFN.


----------



## Hann12

It's hard to feel positive isn't it? Almost feels like it will never happen, weird! 
This is our 4th cycle (though 3rd really as one didn't count). 
IssacRalph - maybe all the tears etc is a hormone rush and you will get your BFP - fx for you


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> It's hard to feel positive isn't it? Almost feels like it will never happen, weird!
> This is our 4th cycle (though 3rd really as one didn't count).
> IssacRalph - maybe all the tears etc is a hormone rush and you will get your BFP - fx for you

I find that I go through ups & downs and today is a down day, generally i'm usually quite positive! Maybe I can say our first month didn't count as it was the month before our wedding and didn't BD on ovulation day just around it, I think that makes me Feel better! Really hope we all get a bfp soon as its just torture! It's funny cuz as soon as you see a :bfp: it's all forgotten really easily!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> It's hard to feel positive isn't it? Almost feels like it will never happen, weird!
> This is our 4th cycle (though 3rd really as one didn't count).
> IssacRalph - maybe all the tears etc is a hormone rush and you will get your BFP - fx for you
> 
> I find that I go through ups & downs and today is a down day, generally i'm usually quite positive! Maybe I can say our first month didn't count as it was the month before our wedding and didn't BD on ovulation day just around it, I think that makes me Feel better! Really hope we all get a bfp soon as its just torture! It's funny cuz as soon as you see a :bfp: it's all forgotten really easily!Click to expand...

I know what you mean, it feels like totally impossible so when it does happen its totally amazing and you forget everything else! I hope ts us soon, would be fab to be bump buds!


----------



## HappyCpl

Marieb-Congrats on your BFP! That's awesome news!

I've been out of the loop this last week. I'm trying to take some stress off myself and have been losing myself in some books. It's helped wonders. I decided not to temp this month. Just do OPK's. Since last month we got our + on CD20, I thought is start testing on CD15 this month. For whatever reason I decided to check yesterday (CD14) and it was pretty close. So today, we got our +!!! Let the BD begin!!! This should be a "normal" cycle this month. I couldn't believe it. I've had tons of EWCM that started 3 days ago and has been increasing in the amount over the day. Fingers crossed, I think this could be our month!! 

Good luck to you ladies. Maybe it'll happen for us all this month. Would love to be due date buddies with all of you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> It's hard to feel positive isn't it? Almost feels like it will never happen, weird!
> This is our 4th cycle (though 3rd really as one didn't count).
> IssacRalph - maybe all the tears etc is a hormone rush and you will get your BFP - fx for you
> 
> I find that I go through ups & downs and today is a down day, generally i'm usually quite positive! Maybe I can say our first month didn't count as it was the month before our wedding and didn't BD on ovulation day just around it, I think that makes me Feel better! Really hope we all get a bfp soon as its just torture! It's funny cuz as soon as you see a :bfp: it's all forgotten really easily!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, it feels like totally impossible so when it does happen its totally amazing and you forget everything else! I hope ts us soon, would be fab to be bump buds![/QUOTE
> 
> That sounds fab would love to be bump buds if it happens for us soon! Fx'ed xClick to expand...


----------



## IsaacRalph

sla545 said:


> marieb- I cant remember, did you chart with your DS? Im just wondering if your charts looked the same? I know Hollys chart looked the same and thought it would be interesting to see!!
> 
> Im thinking this month is going to be a BFN. Now that I have crosshairs and coverline, i compared last month and this months chart and they are very similar post ovulation. This month is following all the dips and curves that happened last month, which of course resulted in a BFN.

Hey hun, are you gonna test soon or leave it? Good luck hun. I charted with ds I had gradual incline until day 10 then it dipped then started to rise again!


----------



## marieb

Hello everyone!

I completely understand how hard TTC is sometimes. The day or two I got my BFP I was seriously convinced there was something wrong. I was absolutely positive I was giong to have to go through another month. So don't give up hope!!! July seems to be a lucky month so far and i hope I see you all over in first tri soon :)

Sla- Well I only charted for the first few days of this cycle so it's hard to say. My temps were somewhat similar to DS's chart but so were other of my charts. Of course, I wish I had charted now but I really think it helped keep me less stressed.


----------



## HollySSmith

marieb said:


> Okay....BFP?
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/20syhj8.jpg

Omg I just saw this! Congrats!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## marieb

Thank you! It was completely unexpected.


----------



## MamaMac123

elt1013 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, also, I want some temping advice from you guys :)
> 
> So I've been temping orally at 6 am every day. But sometimes I wake up around 4:30-5 to use the bathroom. I read where Holly said you shouldn't do that before temping so now I'm worried all my temps are screwy. Should I change to temping at like 5 am instead? Is it better to be consistent with time or consistent with taking it before getting up? So confused!
> 
> Also, everyone is saying vaginal temps are more accurate. How do I do that? Do I just use my normal thermometer? Lol Feeling a bit intimidated about sticking a thermometer up there lol
> 
> I have just begun doing vaginal temps as my oral temps were erratic. I use my normal BBT thermometer but I bought a bunch of thermometer covers (which are super cheap.) The thought of it freaked me out at first too, but it's not like you have to stick it way up there or anything, lol. Just has to be in far enough for the tip to register the temp (half inch to an inch or so). I prefer it, because I dont have to worry about mouth breathing, snoring, and time differences don't seem to make as much difference as oral temps. Also, from what I hear, it is a much more accurate method. Hopefully this month I will see a clear shift that matches with all my other O signs. **fingers crossed** Good luck to you and if you decide to try it, make sure you wait until a new cycle starts or you will really be screwy.Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. Here's my dilemma thought...whether I decide to temp vaginally or decide to temp at 5 am instead of 6 or whatever, I'm supposed to wait for my new cycle to do so...but no new cycle is insight. I'm on cd 58....no ovulation, no AF. I've thought of trying soy also but again, supposed to do it on a new cycle...what do you do when there is no new cycle??? Am I stuck in cycle 1 forever! :shrug: How do I start a new cycle with no AF?


----------



## MamaMac123

So I saw my doctor last night and it made me pretty frustrated. I think I may need a new doctor. I've only seen this woman a couple times as I've only lived in Canada for a year. My husbands doc couldn't take me on as a patient so I went with another doctor I the same office. She's nice and everything but has a strong accent and I honestly do think she gets what I'm saying half the time. I tell her my situation and she seems all confused not understanding I stopped birth control months ago and that we're ttc and that I need some answers. Finally she seemed to get what I was talking about and her advice is that it could take up t 6 months to ovulate after hormonal bc....what?!?! Everything I've heard or read has said 1-2 months tops. The 6 month number is how long you should ttc before seeking fertility specialists. Then she tells me to to get pregnant we need to have sex at least once a week.....oh, thank you doctor....that's very helpful! :eyeroll: Sex isn't the problem here...we're dtd all the time! But if I'm not ovulating the amount of sex is irrelevant! I say this to her and she finally seems to get the issue. She says we can do bloodwork and I told her they already had. So finally after my insisting we do something (I am NOT waiting 6 months when I know something is wrong and know I'm not ovulating!) and explaining thatmy cycles were messed up before bc so I know it's probably not just that, finall she agrees to take action. So now I have to get the blood results sent to her office and she ordered an ultrasound of my abdomen and pelvis to check my ovaries and uterus etc and make sure everything looks okay. They'll be checking me for pcos. I have this scheduled for next Saturday morning. Then I have to go back to see her and we'll go from there. She said she doesn't want to give me meds to help force ovulation until we do the ultrasound and check for problems. 

So anyway, very frustrating but at least I finally got something to do about it, just wish it hadn't taken so much confusion and persistence on my part. Really not sure I can handle this doctor..... :sigh:


----------



## ooSweetPea

MamaMac123 said:


> So I saw my doctor last night and it made me pretty frustrated. I think I may need a new doctor. I've only seen this woman a couple times as I've only lived in Canada for a year. My husbands doc couldn't take me on as a patient so I went with another doctor I the same office. She's nice and everything but has a strong accent and I honestly do think she gets what I'm saying half the time. I tell her my situation and she seems all confused not understanding I stopped birth control months ago and that we're ttc and that I need some answers. Finally she seemed to get what I was talking about and her advice is that it could take up t 6 months to ovulate after hormonal bc....what?!?! Everything I've heard or read has said 1-2 months tops. The 6 month number is how long you should ttc before seeking fertility specialists. Then she tells me to to get pregnant we need to have sex at least once a week.....oh, thank you doctor....that's very helpful! :eyeroll: Sex isn't the problem here...we're dtd all the time! But if I'm not ovulating the amount of sex is irrelevant! I say this to her and she finally seems to get the issue. She says we can do bloodwork and I told her they already had. So finally after my insisting we do something (I am NOT waiting 6 months when I know something is wrong and know I'm not ovulating!) and explaining thatmy cycles were messed up before bc so I know it's probably not just that, finall she agrees to take action. So now I have to get the blood results sent to her office and she ordered an ultrasound of my abdomen and pelvis to check my ovaries and uterus etc and make sure everything looks okay. They'll be checking me for pcos. I have this scheduled for next Saturday morning. Then I have to go back to see her and we'll go from there. She said she doesn't want to give me meds to help force ovulation until we do the ultrasound and check for problems.
> 
> So anyway, very frustrating but at least I finally got something to do about it, just wish it hadn't taken so much confusion and persistence on my part. Really not sure I can handle this doctor..... :sigh:

:hugs: sweety. Glad that your dr finally somewhat 'got' what you were trying to say! I will keep fx'd that everything goes well with your scan and that you get some answers/solutions. It is sooo frustrating when language barriers get in the way when it comes to your healthcare. Did she mention possibly using Provera to induce AF if she remains a no show?

I will say though that although 'they say' that cycles should return to normal 1-2 cycles after stopping hormonal BC... for many women it takes a lot longer. There are tons of threads on here about it and personally I was off BC for a year before I conceived and have heard many similar stories... I went to dr about it and although I didn't like the answer they told me that there wouldn't be any investigation into infertility until the 12 month mark off hormonal bc - and that 12th month ended up being the month I caught. However, I was on the pill for 6+ years, not sure how long you've been on it? I only ovulated twice within the first 8 months and then after that I ov'd but late... hence why I started soy. I am so happy that they are checking into things before the year mark so you don't have to wait soo long!

I know it sucks but I just wanted you to know it isn't totally 'abnormal' for your cycle to take more than 1-2 months to get back on track after hormonal BC... but I thought it might ease your mind a bit to know that while it does sometimes take longer than 1-2 cycles - the majority of women's cycles will start to even out and ovulation will start to happen again :flow: it is good you are getting checked out though :)


----------



## sla545

IsaacRalph said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> marieb- I cant remember, did you chart with your DS? Im just wondering if your charts looked the same? I know Hollys chart looked the same and thought it would be interesting to see!!
> 
> Im thinking this month is going to be a BFN. Now that I have crosshairs and coverline, i compared last month and this months chart and they are very similar post ovulation. This month is following all the dips and curves that happened last month, which of course resulted in a BFN.
> 
> Hey hun, are you gonna test soon or leave it? Good luck hun. I charted with ds I had gradual incline until day 10 then it dipped then started to rise again!Click to expand...

Based on my LP last month I think AF should be here tomorrow. FF is saying Saturday. If I dont get AF tomorrow, I will test Saturday which will be 13dpo for me. I figure If I dont get a BFP with a FRER, AF is just on her way and will be showing up soon!


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> So I saw my doctor last night and it made me pretty frustrated. I think I may need a new doctor. I've only seen this woman a couple times as I've only lived in Canada for a year. My husbands doc couldn't take me on as a patient so I went with another doctor I the same office. She's nice and everything but has a strong accent and I honestly do think she gets what I'm saying half the time. I tell her my situation and she seems all confused not understanding I stopped birth control months ago and that we're ttc and that I need some answers. Finally she seemed to get what I was talking about and her advice is that it could take up t 6 months to ovulate after hormonal bc....what?!?! Everything I've heard or read has said 1-2 months tops. The 6 month number is how long you should ttc before seeking fertility specialists. Then she tells me to to get pregnant we need to have sex at least once a week.....oh, thank you doctor....that's very helpful! :eyeroll: Sex isn't the problem here...we're dtd all the time! But if I'm not ovulating the amount of sex is irrelevant! I say this to her and she finally seems to get the issue. She says we can do bloodwork and I told her they already had. So finally after my insisting we do something (I am NOT waiting 6 months when I know something is wrong and know I'm not ovulating!) and explaining thatmy cycles were messed up before bc so I know it's probably not just that, finall she agrees to take action. So now I have to get the blood results sent to her office and she ordered an ultrasound of my abdomen and pelvis to check my ovaries and uterus etc and make sure everything looks okay. They'll be checking me for pcos. I have this scheduled for next Saturday morning. Then I have to go back to see her and we'll go from there. She said she doesn't want to give me meds to help force ovulation until we do the ultrasound and check for problems.
> 
> So anyway, very frustrating but at least I finally got something to do about it, just wish it hadn't taken so much confusion and persistence on my part. Really not sure I can handle this doctor..... :sigh:

Im so glad you were persistent. It is your body and you have to be the advocate, no one else will! We know our bodies very well, and having super long cycles like yours is not very common when things are good and normal, even having come off BCP. Injections and insertables are another story, but with regular BCP it should not take 6 months on average for things to regulate. Everyone is different, but she shouldnt consider you an outlier and shrug it off. Good luck with your ultrasound!


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, also, I want some temping advice from you guys :)
> 
> So I've been temping orally at 6 am every day. But sometimes I wake up around 4:30-5 to use the bathroom. I read where Holly said you shouldn't do that before temping so now I'm worried all my temps are screwy. Should I change to temping at like 5 am instead? Is it better to be consistent with time or consistent with taking it before getting up? So confused!
> 
> Also, everyone is saying vaginal temps are more accurate. How do I do that? Do I just use my normal thermometer? Lol Feeling a bit intimidated about sticking a thermometer up there lol
> 
> I have just begun doing vaginal temps as my oral temps were erratic. I use my normal BBT thermometer but I bought a bunch of thermometer covers (which are super cheap.) The thought of it freaked me out at first too, but it's not like you have to stick it way up there or anything, lol. Just has to be in far enough for the tip to register the temp (half inch to an inch or so). I prefer it, because I dont have to worry about mouth breathing, snoring, and time differences don't seem to make as much difference as oral temps. Also, from what I hear, it is a much more accurate method. Hopefully this month I will see a clear shift that matches with all my other O signs. **fingers crossed** Good luck to you and if you decide to try it, make sure you wait until a new cycle starts or you will really be screwy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Here's my dilemma thought...whether I decide to temp vaginally or decide to temp at 5 am instead of 6 or whatever, I'm supposed to wait for my new cycle to do so...but no new cycle is insight. I'm on cd 58....no ovulation, no AF. I've thought of trying soy also but again, supposed to do it on a new cycle...what do you do when there is no new cycle??? Am I stuck in cycle 1 forever! :shrug: How do I start a new cycle with no AF?Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, how frustrating!! I also read your post after this one, and I know it can depend on how long you were on BCP for your cycle to return to normal. I feel for you but atleast maybe you will get some answers after your tests and find out everything is probably fine. We are always playig the waiting game ttc and yours is an even more frustrating waiting game. Hang in there, everything will get back to normal.

My problem is completely opposite...ovulating and BDing like crazy and no preggers! All I can do is keep trying an I know sooner or later it will happenO:)


----------



## HollySSmith

Mamamac - I'm sorry to hear the doctor was causing an issue but it is nice that she finally agreed to some investigative work. At least now you are on the road to getting answers!


----------



## MamaMac123

ooSweetPea said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> So I saw my doctor last night and it made me pretty frustrated. I think I may need a new doctor. I've only seen this woman a couple times as I've only lived in Canada for a year. My husbands doc couldn't take me on as a patient so I went with another doctor I the same office. She's nice and everything but has a strong accent and I honestly do think she gets what I'm saying half the time. I tell her my situation and she seems all confused not understanding I stopped birth control months ago and that we're ttc and that I need some answers. Finally she seemed to get what I was talking about and her advice is that it could take up t 6 months to ovulate after hormonal bc....what?!?! Everything I've heard or read has said 1-2 months tops. The 6 month number is how long you should ttc before seeking fertility specialists. Then she tells me to to get pregnant we need to have sex at least once a week.....oh, thank you doctor....that's very helpful! :eyeroll: Sex isn't the problem here...we're dtd all the time! But if I'm not ovulating the amount of sex is irrelevant! I say this to her and she finally seems to get the issue. She says we can do bloodwork and I told her they already had. So finally after my insisting we do something (I am NOT waiting 6 months when I know something is wrong and know I'm not ovulating!) and explaining thatmy cycles were messed up before bc so I know it's probably not just that, finall she agrees to take action. So now I have to get the blood results sent to her office and she ordered an ultrasound of my abdomen and pelvis to check my ovaries and uterus etc and make sure everything looks okay. They'll be checking me for pcos. I have this scheduled for next Saturday morning. Then I have to go back to see her and we'll go from there. She said she doesn't want to give me meds to help force ovulation until we do the ultrasound and check for problems.
> 
> So anyway, very frustrating but at least I finally got something to do about it, just wish it hadn't taken so much confusion and persistence on my part. Really not sure I can handle this doctor..... :sigh:
> 
> :hugs: sweety. Glad that your dr finally somewhat 'got' what you were trying to say! I will keep fx'd that everything goes well with your scan and that you get some answers/solutions. It is sooo frustrating when language barriers get in the way when it comes to your healthcare. Did she mention possibly using Provera to induce AF if she remains a no show?
> 
> I will say though that although 'they say' that cycles should return to normal 1-2 cycles after stopping hormonal BC... for many women it takes a lot longer. There are tons of threads on here about it and personally I was off BC for a year before I conceived and have heard many similar stories... I went to dr about it and although I didn't like the answer they told me that there wouldn't be any investigation into infertility until the 12 month mark off hormonal bc - and that 12th month ended up being the month I caught. However, I was on the pill for 6+ years, not sure how long you've been on it? I only ovulated twice within the first 8 months and then after that I ov'd but late... hence why I started soy. I am so happy that they are checking into things before the year mark so you don't have to wait soo long!
> 
> I know it sucks but I just wanted you to know it isn't totally 'abnormal' for your cycle to take more than 1-2 months to get back on track after hormonal BC... but I thought it might ease your mind a bit to know that while it does sometimes take longer than 1-2 cycles - the majority of women's cycles will start to even out and ovulation will start to happen again :flow: it is good you are getting checked out though :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice :hugs: and good to know it is more common to take longer than 2 months, however my big concern is that's know I wasn't on a good normal cycle before bc so I know already that it could easilybe something besides bc. If I had been regular before I'd stick it out and trust that that is the issue, but about 7 or 8 years agomy cycle stopped for 6 months and doc had to give me a pill to start it up again. After that my cycles were not consistent at all and my flow was much lighter which now makes me wonder if I was ovulating at all during that time. Since I already suspect there was something wrong before bc that's why I'm so worried and don't want to wait 6+ months to confirm its not just stopping bc that's the problem. If that's really all it is I can handle waiting but I don't want to wait all that time to find out it was so etching else we could have solved months sooner, ya know? So frustrating. Just want my body to work like its supposed to. Oh and to answer your question, I was on bc for just over a year and a half, so not very long. 

Thanks again for the advice :hugs: Helps just being able to vent to people who understand. How did you manage waiting a whole year like that....that's incredible to me. I'm clearly a horribly impatient person! Lol


----------



## ooSweetPea

Totally understand your concern - if your cycles were irregular previously then I think it is a very smart thing to start looking into issues sooner rather than wait... BC may just be complicating other things in that case! 

I went off BCP 6 months before we started trying (you know, to get past that phase of coming off BC naive me - bah!), however I was temping (on paper) so knew I wasn't ovulating. Then after that 6 months when we actually started TTC and I started charting on FF - I had 1 or 2 more long annovulatory cycles after that, then started ovulating. I think my 3rd ovulatory cycle is the one where we got BFP. So... a year wasn't so bad since we were only actively TTC for the second half - however it was a nervewracking 6 months because I knew no egg = no baby! Argh!

Those feelings of 'why won't my body just work?' are sooo tough. I was thinking that when I wasn't oving, and then oving late... then finally got BFP. However I still have lingering issues from my pregnancy about that same thought! I had incompetent cervix and had to get a rescue cerclage at 20 weeks and again had the thought of 'why won't my body just work?' all over again! This TTC and pregnancy stuff can be so hard sometimes but we just got to keep putting one foot in front of the other sweets.

After being irregular to begin with I am so pleased for you that you are getting checked out early in the game... I hope the solution is a simple one and you are soon on the road to ovulation and then BFP of course! :flow:


----------



## MamaMac123

ooSweetPea said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> So I saw my doctor last night and it made me pretty frustrated. I think I may need a new doctor. I've only seen this woman a couple times as I've only lived in Canada for a year. My husbands doc couldn't take me on as a patient so I went with another doctor I the same office. She's nice and everything but has a strong accent and I honestly do think she gets what I'm saying half the time. I tell her my situation and she seems all confused not understanding I stopped birth control months ago and that we're ttc and that I need some answers. Finally she seemed to get what I was talking about and her advice is that it could take up t 6 months to ovulate after hormonal bc....what?!?! Everything I've heard or read has said 1-2 months tops. The 6 month number is how long you should ttc before seeking fertility specialists. Then she tells me to to get pregnant we need to have sex at least once a week.....oh, thank you doctor....that's very helpful! :eyeroll: Sex isn't the problem here...we're dtd all the time! But if I'm not ovulating the amount of sex is irrelevant! I say this to her and she finally seems to get the issue. She says we can do bloodwork and I told her they already had. So finally after my insisting we do something (I am NOT waiting 6 months when I know something is wrong and know I'm not ovulating!) and explaining thatmy cycles were messed up before bc so I know it's probably not just that, finall she agrees to take action. So now I have to get the blood results sent to her office and she ordered an ultrasound of my abdomen and pelvis to check my ovaries and uterus etc and make sure everything looks okay. They'll be checking me for pcos. I have this scheduled for next Saturday morning. Then I have to go back to see her and we'll go from there. She said she doesn't want to give me meds to help force ovulation until we do the ultrasound and check for problems.
> 
> So anyway, very frustrating but at least I finally got something to do about it, just wish it hadn't taken so much confusion and persistence on my part. Really not sure I can handle this doctor..... :sigh:
> 
> :hugs: sweety. Glad that your dr finally somewhat 'got' what you were trying to say! I will keep fx'd that everything goes well with your scan and that you get some answers/solutions. It is sooo frustrating when language barriers get in the way when it comes to your healthcare. Did she mention possibly using Provera to induce AF if she remains a no show?
> 
> I will say though that although 'they say' that cycles should return to normal 1-2 cycles after stopping hormonal BC... for many women it takes a lot longer. There are tons of threads on here about it and personally I was off BC for a year before I conceived and have heard many similar stories... I went to dr about it and although I didn't like the answer they told me that there wouldn't be any investigation into infertility until the 12 month mark off hormonal bc - and that 12th month ended up being the month I caught. However, I was on the pill for 6+ years, not sure how long you've been on it? I only ovulated twice within the first 8 months and then after that I ov'd but late... hence why I started soy. I am so happy that they are checking into things before the year mark so you don't have to wait soo long!
> 
> I know it sucks but I just wanted you to know it isn't totally 'abnormal' for your cycle to take more than 1-2 months to get back on track after hormonal BC... but I thought it might ease your mind a bit to know that while it does sometimes take longer than 1-2 cycles - the majority of women's cycles will start to even out and ovulation will start to happen again :flow: it is good you are getting checked out though :)Click to expand...

Oh also, she mentioned Metformin as a possible medication we may try depending on my ultrasound results. Has anyone used that/know much about it?


----------



## MamaMac123

elt1013 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, also, I want some temping advice from you guys :)
> 
> So I've been temping orally at 6 am every day. But sometimes I wake up around 4:30-5 to use the bathroom. I read where Holly said you shouldn't do that before temping so now I'm worried all my temps are screwy. Should I change to temping at like 5 am instead? Is it better to be consistent with time or consistent with taking it before getting up? So confused!
> 
> Also, everyone is saying vaginal temps are more accurate. How do I do that? Do I just use my normal thermometer? Lol Feeling a bit intimidated about sticking a thermometer up there lol
> 
> I have just begun doing vaginal temps as my oral temps were erratic. I use my normal BBT thermometer but I bought a bunch of thermometer covers (which are super cheap.) The thought of it freaked me out at first too, but it's not like you have to stick it way up there or anything, lol. Just has to be in far enough for the tip to register the temp (half inch to an inch or so). I prefer it, because I dont have to worry about mouth breathing, snoring, and time differences don't seem to make as much difference as oral temps. Also, from what I hear, it is a much more accurate method. Hopefully this month I will see a clear shift that matches with all my other O signs. **fingers crossed** Good luck to you and if you decide to try it, make sure you wait until a new cycle starts or you will really be screwy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Here's my dilemma thought...whether I decide to temp vaginally or decide to temp at 5 am instead of 6 or whatever, I'm supposed to wait for my new cycle to do so...but no new cycle is insight. I'm on cd 58....no ovulation, no AF. I've thought of trying soy also but again, supposed to do it on a new cycle...what do you do when there is no new cycle??? Am I stuck in cycle 1 forever! :shrug: How do I start a new cycle with no AF?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh, how frustrating!! I also read your post after this one, and I know it can depend on how long you were on BCP for your cycle to return to normal. I feel for you but atleast maybe you will get some answers after your tests and find out everything is probably fine. We are always playig the waiting game ttc and yours is an even more frustrating waiting game. Hang in there, everything will get back to normal.
> 
> My problem is completely opposite...ovulating and BDing like crazy and no preggers! All I can do is keep trying an I know sooner or later it will happenO:)Click to expand...

How many cycles have you been trying hun?


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> Mamamac - I'm sorry to hear the doctor was causing an issue but it is nice that she finally agreed to some investigative work. At least now you are on the road to getting answers!

Very true. How are things with you?? How's the little tummy guest treating you? Has the doc given you an official due date or nothing yet? So excited for you!


----------



## Hann12

Mamamac - I'm happy they have taken you serously and you are getting looked at. When I came off BC (had been on for 13 years!!) it took 15 weeks to get AF, then I had 2 cycles, then got married, then had one more cycle then got pregnant. My cycle getting pregnant was about 8 weeks (i.e. double normal length) and I still got a BFP so it is possible. Over 10 months I had 4 cycles after BC. I know thats not necessarily your issue but hope that helps anyway. 

SLA - yay for testing!! Hope its your month!

No news from me, just waiting for Ov. BD yesterday at CD 7. No idea if the soy will do anything - hope if it does then its good stuff!!


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, also, I want some temping advice from you guys :)
> 
> So I've been temping orally at 6 am every day. But sometimes I wake up around 4:30-5 to use the bathroom. I read where Holly said you shouldn't do that before temping so now I'm worried all my temps are screwy. Should I change to temping at like 5 am instead? Is it better to be consistent with time or consistent with taking it before getting up? So confused!
> 
> Also, everyone is saying vaginal temps are more accurate. How do I do that? Do I just use my normal thermometer? Lol Feeling a bit intimidated about sticking a thermometer up there lol
> 
> I have just begun doing vaginal temps as my oral temps were erratic. I use my normal BBT thermometer but I bought a bunch of thermometer covers (which are super cheap.) The thought of it freaked me out at first too, but it's not like you have to stick it way up there or anything, lol. Just has to be in far enough for the tip to register the temp (half inch to an inch or so). I prefer it, because I dont have to worry about mouth breathing, snoring, and time differences don't seem to make as much difference as oral temps. Also, from what I hear, it is a much more accurate method. Hopefully this month I will see a clear shift that matches with all my other O signs. **fingers crossed** Good luck to you and if you decide to try it, make sure you wait until a new cycle starts or you will really be screwy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Here's my dilemma thought...whether I decide to temp vaginally or decide to temp at 5 am instead of 6 or whatever, I'm supposed to wait for my new cycle to do so...but no new cycle is insight. I'm on cd 58....no ovulation, no AF. I've thought of trying soy also but again, supposed to do it on a new cycle...what do you do when there is no new cycle??? Am I stuck in cycle 1 forever! :shrug: How do I start a new cycle with no AF?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh, how frustrating!! I also read your post after this one, and I know it can depend on how long you were on BCP for your cycle to return to normal. I feel for you but atleast maybe you will get some answers after your tests and find out everything is probably fine. We are always playig the waiting game ttc and yours is an even more frustrating waiting game. Hang in there, everything will get back to normal.
> 
> My problem is completely opposite...ovulating and BDing like crazy and no preggers! All I can do is keep trying an I know sooner or later it will happenO:)Click to expand...
> 
> How many cycles have you been trying hun?Click to expand...

Well, not trying, not preventing for 4 and a half years (since I had my DD). We were just hoping it would happen on its own since we DTD regularly anyhow, but it hasn't. We have only been doing all the charting and everything for a couple months, but you would think in 4 and a half years I would have gotten pregnant. I do have a shorter cycle (25 days) and luteal phase (about 10 days) so that could be a problem, but I also had that issue with DD and we got pregnant first cycle with her. 
It just hard (ttc) because you are always wondering if something is wrong with you, but I just need to tell myself to relax and enjoy the ride, hehe. It will happen!!! Gosh darn it, lol.


----------



## MamaMac123

elt1013 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, also, I want some temping advice from you guys :)
> 
> So I've been temping orally at 6 am every day. But sometimes I wake up around 4:30-5 to use the bathroom. I read where Holly said you shouldn't do that before temping so now I'm worried all my temps are screwy. Should I change to temping at like 5 am instead? Is it better to be consistent with time or consistent with taking it before getting up? So confused!
> 
> Also, everyone is saying vaginal temps are more accurate. How do I do that? Do I just use my normal thermometer? Lol Feeling a bit intimidated about sticking a thermometer up there lol
> 
> I have just begun doing vaginal temps as my oral temps were erratic. I use my normal BBT thermometer but I bought a bunch of thermometer covers (which are super cheap.) The thought of it freaked me out at first too, but it's not like you have to stick it way up there or anything, lol. Just has to be in far enough for the tip to register the temp (half inch to an inch or so). I prefer it, because I dont have to worry about mouth breathing, snoring, and time differences don't seem to make as much difference as oral temps. Also, from what I hear, it is a much more accurate method. Hopefully this month I will see a clear shift that matches with all my other O signs. **fingers crossed** Good luck to you and if you decide to try it, make sure you wait until a new cycle starts or you will really be screwy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Here's my dilemma thought...whether I decide to temp vaginally or decide to temp at 5 am instead of 6 or whatever, I'm supposed to wait for my new cycle to do so...but no new cycle is insight. I'm on cd 58....no ovulation, no AF. I've thought of trying soy also but again, supposed to do it on a new cycle...what do you do when there is no new cycle??? Am I stuck in cycle 1 forever! :shrug: How do I start a new cycle with no AF?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh, how frustrating!! I also read your post after this one, and I know it can depend on how long you were on BCP for your cycle to return to normal. I feel for you but atleast maybe you will get some answers after your tests and find out everything is probably fine. We are always playig the waiting game ttc and yours is an even more frustrating waiting game. Hang in there, everything will get back to normal.
> 
> My problem is completely opposite...ovulating and BDing like crazy and no preggers! All I can do is keep trying an I know sooner or later it will happenO:)Click to expand...
> 
> How many cycles have you been trying hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not trying, not preventing for 4 and a half years (since I had my DD). We were just hoping it would happen on its own since we DTD regularly anyhow, but it hasn't. We have only been doing all the charting and everything for a couple months, but you would think in 4 and a half years I would have gotten pregnant. I do have a shorter cycle (25 days) and luteal phase (about 10 days) so that could be a problem, but I also had that issue with DD and we got pregnant first cycle with her.
> It just hard (ttc) because you are always wondering if something is wrong with you, but I just need to tell myself to relax and enjoy the ride, hehe. It will happen!!! Gosh darn it, lol.Click to expand...

Good job being positive! I need to be more like that :blush: And your daughter is adorable btw! Love that pic of her. So cute!


----------



## HollySSmith

Mamamac- I don't see my mw until the 16th (10 weeks), then book an ultrasound from there, so for now I'm going off the date I calculated using my lmp, which is February 12 2013. Honestly, I feel terrible :(
MS is wayyy worse this time, and im on the max dose of diclectin, which only helps 50% of the time. I must admit, I'm not overly fond of being pregnant, to me it's a necessary evil, all I want is the baby lol. 
I really hope the tests shed some light on what's going on with you. My sister had pcos, lost one ovary and really struggled to conceive, but it did happen after 2.5 years. My fingers are crossed that whatever the issue may be, that it will be an easy fix. Thinking about you!


----------



## sla545

Quiet in these parts of the woods!

I can feel the :witch: coming. I wouldnt be surprised if she showed up tomorrow :(


----------



## elt1013

HollySSmith said:


> Mamamac- I don't see my mw until the 16th (10 weeks), then book an ultrasound from there, so for now I'm going off the date I calculated using my lmp, which is February 12 2013. Honestly, I feel terrible :(
> MS is wayyy worse this time, and im on the max dose of diclectin, which only helps 50% of the time. I must admit, I'm not overly fond of being pregnant, to me it's a necessary evil, all I want is the baby lol.
> I really hope the tests shed some light on what's going on with you. My sister had pcos, lost one ovary and really struggled to conceive, but it did happen after 2.5 years. My fingers are crossed that whatever the issue may be, that it will be an easy fix. Thinking about you!

I was terribly sick 24/7 with DD for the first 7 months or so. Yes, I said 7 months!! A bit of advice...If you haven't heard of Zofran, ask about it! I was on it almost my entire pregnancy and it is a miracle drug. They gave me phenergan at first and that was a complete joke. Just a warning though, it is more expensive than most other antinausea drugs, so if you have a co-pay, it may be more. Sooooo worth it though.


----------



## Hann12

elt1013 said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> Mamamac- I don't see my mw until the 16th (10 weeks), then book an ultrasound from there, so for now I'm going off the date I calculated using my lmp, which is February 12 2013. Honestly, I feel terrible :(
> MS is wayyy worse this time, and im on the max dose of diclectin, which only helps 50% of the time. I must admit, I'm not overly fond of being pregnant, to me it's a necessary evil, all I want is the baby lol.
> I really hope the tests shed some light on what's going on with you. My sister had pcos, lost one ovary and really struggled to conceive, but it did happen after 2.5 years. My fingers are crossed that whatever the issue may be, that it will be an easy fix. Thinking about you!
> 
> I was terribly sick 24/7 with DD for the first 7 months or so. Yes, I said 7 months!! A bit of advice...If you haven't heard of Zofran, ask about it! I was on it almost my entire pregnancy and it is a miracle drug. They gave me phenergan at first and that was a complete joke. Just a warning though, it is more expensive than most other antinausea drugs, so if you have a co-pay, it may be more. Sooooo worth it though.Click to expand...

I was really sick with my DD too, I am quite worried about that side of pregnancy but it's worth it. I was told magnesium oil can help so been spraying that on me every day in hope! I am going to request zofran too, last time they gave me a cheap alternative that did nothing to stop my nausea or sickness. 

CD 9 for me and unusually woke up with abundance of watery CM. I never get it this early - last month was at CD 17. Wondering if it's the soy. I'm glad we BD on CD 7 now just in case I do ov super early! 
Question - do any of you still drink? I have been (talking a glass of wine or two a few times a week), but I have a night out planned for sat which would normally result in more, not sure what to do!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Morning ladies, looks like I need a good catch up on here! Heading home today, lovely few days away being weighted on. Well heading to the Dr's this afternoon as I've just not been right the last few days! I have been getting heart palps in the afternoon only & have terrible upset tummy, loose poo, indigestion/heartburn. I was diagnosed with post partum thyroiditis which caused me to lose weight & similar symptoms but not quite the same last year but got the all clear few months ago. Hoping its not relapsed. Have been having few cramps which have stopped now, have generally felt rubbish! So it could be thyroid illness again, worst pms in history or that i'm heading for a bfp, really can't tell! Not getting my hopes up but will get gp to run some bloods to check my thyroid. Hope Everyone else is ok x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Or of course more simply a mild tummy bug, ha ha!


----------



## HollySSmith

I'm from Canada and I've never heard of people being prescribed zofran, diclectin (antihistamine + b6) is what the norm is here. Last time I was pg, ms only lasted till 10 weeks, so I'm hoping it ends quickly. Mind you, I was never this sick with ds. We are also going through a terrible heat wave and that's certainly not helping. I think my doc said said if this doesn't work then it's means I have to be admitted to the hospital for IV fluids :(


----------



## MamaMac123

I just heard of Zofran on this podcast I listen to and the lady said it was a total miracle drug but crazy expensive. So sorry you're so miserable sick Holly :( I wonder how my body will handle pregnancy in that respect. 

Sla, are you going to test at all or wait to see if AF arrives today? 

IsaacRalph, hope all goes well with the doc and you get feeling better ASAP!

Anyone testing this weekend???? :)


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> I just heard of Zofran on this podcast I listen to and the lady said it was a total miracle drug but crazy expensive. So sorry you're so miserable sick Holly :( I wonder how my body will handle pregnancy in that respect.
> 
> Sla, are you going to test at all or wait to see if AF arrives today?
> 
> IsaacRalph, hope all goes well with the doc and you get feeling better ASAP!
> 
> Anyone testing this weekend???? :)

It is absolutely a miracle and was the only way I could function properly with DD. Definetely not affordable without insurance though. It is very powerful and they actually prescribe it to cancer patients to deal with the nausea of treatments. If any of you ladies get terribly sick with pregnancy, this is the way to go!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> I just heard of Zofran on this podcast I listen to and the lady said it was a total miracle drug but crazy expensive. So sorry you're so miserable sick Holly :( I wonder how my body will handle pregnancy in that respect.
> 
> Sla, are you going to test at all or wait to see if AF arrives today?
> 
> IsaacRalph, hope all goes well with the doc and you get feeling better ASAP!
> 
> Anyone testing this weekend???? :)

hey thanks mamamac due at drs this afternoon, Feel so yukky! Everytime I eat it doesn't sit well at all, but the palps are my worry! I was really sick with ds up until about 16 weeks but I actually found it a great comfort after having mmc with first pregnancy! I used to sick/heave so many times a day but kept rehydrated well inbetween sicks, no meds. Glad your getting somewhere with your dr and it will be interesting to find out how your scan goes, well I hope!


----------



## IsaacRalph

sla545 said:


> Quiet in these parts of the woods!
> 
> I can feel the :witch: coming. I wouldnt be surprised if she showed up tomorrow :(

Hey hun you never know until she shows her ugly face! Fx'd


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> I just heard of Zofran on this podcast I listen to and the lady said it was a total miracle drug but crazy expensive. So sorry you're so miserable sick Holly :( I wonder how my body will handle pregnancy in that respect.
> 
> Sla, are you going to test at all or wait to see if AF arrives today?
> 
> IsaacRalph, hope all goes well with the doc and you get feeling better ASAP!
> 
> Anyone testing this weekend???? :)

Im not so sure now. For some reason I was thinking today was 12dpo, but its really only 11dpo. Brain jumble the last couple of days! So really AF isnt due until Sunday. Since I feel like she is coming, I may not even waste tests. But of course in four hours I may change my mind so who knows.

My temp went down again and dropped below my coverline, so I think that is just another confirmation that my progesterone is dropping and AF will come.


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> I just heard of Zofran on this podcast I listen to and the lady said it was a total miracle drug but crazy expensive. So sorry you're so miserable sick Holly :( I wonder how my body will handle pregnancy in that respect.
> 
> Sla, are you going to test at all or wait to see if AF arrives today?
> 
> IsaacRalph, hope all goes well with the doc and you get feeling better ASAP!
> 
> Anyone testing this weekend???? :)
> 
> hey thanks mamamac due at drs this afternoon, Feel so yukky! Everytime I eat it doesn't sit well at all, but the palps are my worry! I was really sick with ds up until about 16 weeks but I actually found it a great comfort after having mmc with first pregnancy! I used to sick/heave so many times a day but kept rehydrated well inbetween sicks, no meds. Glad your getting somewhere with your dr and it will be interesting to find out how your scan goes, well I hope!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, hope so too. Just made my doctors apt to follow up after my ultrasound. I do the ultrasound next Sat then I'll see the doc on July 30. Sooner than I thought I'd be able to get in so that's a big up! Hopefully by the end of the month I'll have some real answers! Fx'd!!!!

Oh also, have some very light spotting again today, like I had a few weeks ago....so annoying. Wish the witch would just show up and bring this never ending cycle to a close!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> I just heard of Zofran on this podcast I listen to and the lady said it was a total miracle drug but crazy expensive. So sorry you're so miserable sick Holly :( I wonder how my body will handle pregnancy in that respect.
> 
> Sla, are you going to test at all or wait to see if AF arrives today?
> 
> IsaacRalph, hope all goes well with the doc and you get feeling better ASAP!
> 
> Anyone testing this weekend???? :)
> 
> hey thanks mamamac due at drs this afternoon, Feel so yukky! Everytime I eat it doesn't sit well at all, but the palps are my worry! I was really sick with ds up until about 16 weeks but I actually found it a great comfort after having mmc with first pregnancy! I used to sick/heave so many times a day but kept rehydrated well inbetween sicks, no meds. Glad your getting somewhere with your dr and it will be interesting to find out how your scan goes, well I hope!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, hope so too. Just made my doctors apt to follow up after my ultrasound. I do the ultrasound next Sat then I'll see the doc on July 30. Sooner than I thought I'd be able to get in so that's a big up! Hopefully by the end of the month I'll have some real answers! Fx'd!!!!
> 
> Oh also, have some very light spotting again today, like I had a few weeks ago....so annoying. Wish the witch would just show up and bring this never ending cycle to a close!Click to expand...

Looks like your chart is generally showing a downward trend hopefully AF will come soon?? Spotting sounds promising for AF! Are you still using opks? Or have you give up this cycle?? Been to gp he said I most likely am just a bit run down with several illnesses back to back, he said I was probably having harmless palps. Never the less running some bloods on monday when I return to work, I may be cheeky and add an hcg to request will be 9dpo then?? Depends how I feel though & if I've got any symptoms at the time. Urrgh I hate symptom spotting.


----------



## Hann12

Glad you are hopefully okay IssacRalph! Hopefully a chilled weekend will help! 

Mamamac - hope the spotting is the start of AF

No news from me, just waiting to ov!

Sla - hope you are wrong and get your BFP!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Morning girls! so I just can't beat this extremely negative feeling I have about this month, I have been right the last 5 cycles. not sure if its just my hormones making me Feel low but I just can't shift it. I know 5 months isn't that long in the grand scheme of things bit feels like a lifetime at the moment. The best thing is i'm not actually feeling that broody at the moment & want it more to give a sibling to ds! It's just something that I have to do now, like I've got to achieve this! does any one else ever Feel like this or is it just me??


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Morning girls! so I just can't beat this extremely negative feeling I have about this month, I have been right the last 5 cycles. not sure if its just my hormones making me Feel low but I just can't shift it. I know 5 months isn't that long in the grand scheme of things bit feels like a lifetime at the moment. The best thing is i'm not actually feeling that broody at the moment & want it more to give a sibling to ds! It's just something that I have to do now, like I've got to achieve this! does any one else ever Feel like this or is it just me??

I think it's hard to imagine it happening, you never know this could be it - Marieb had no signs and didn't feel it but she was. I really hope it's your time. 

I had a weird thing happen, took an opk at 11 and there was a line, not as thick as the other line but as dark. Then just did another as determined not to miss it this time and no line, admittedly the first time my wee was much darker, so I guess it was too watery the second time to pick anything up? Guess I BD anyway! It's only cycle day 10!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! so I just can't beat this extremely negative feeling I have about this month, I have been right the last 5 cycles. not sure if its just my hormones making me Feel low but I just can't shift it. I know 5 months isn't that long in the grand scheme of things bit feels like a lifetime at the moment. The best thing is i'm not actually feeling that broody at the moment & want it more to give a sibling to ds! It's just something that I have to do now, like I've got to achieve this! does any one else ever Feel like this or is it just me??
> 
> I think it's hard to imagine it happening, you never know this could be it - Marieb had no signs and didn't feel it but she was. I really hope it's your time.
> 
> I had a weird thing happen, took an opk at 11 and there was a line, not as thick as the other line but as dark. Then just did another as determined not to miss it this time and no line, admittedly the first time my wee was much darker, so I guess it was too watery the second time to pick anything up? Guess I BD anyway! It's only cycle day 10!Click to expand...

What opks are you using hun?? I would BD just incase buy that would make you mega early! Can the soy make that much a difference?


----------



## Hann12

I know, I'm using those cheapy Internet ones - the ones you dip. Last month I only had 2 faint lines and missed the surge altogether and now I'm getting a line at 10 days! I guess I just continue and see what happens. At least I'm charting this month so will see if that helps pin point ovulation this time! 
I know soy can bring ov forwards but I didn't think it could by 8 days!


----------



## sla545

Hann12 said:


> I know, I'm using those cheapy Internet ones - the ones you dip. Last month I only had 2 faint lines and missed the surge altogether and now I'm getting a line at 10 days! I guess I just continue and see what happens. At least I'm charting this month so will see if that helps pin point ovulation this time!
> I know soy can bring ov forwards but I didn't think it could by 8 days!

I got my first +OPK on day 10 this cycle as well. I ended up O on CD12. Last cycle I O on CD15, and didnt get my first +OPK until CD14, so didnt expect to get a positive on CD10, but just had this feeling I should start rather than waiting a few days! You never know!


----------



## sla545

So the :witch: hasnt got me yet! She is due tomorrow/later day if FF is right, but now all my pre AF symptoms have gone away. Well my boobs still hurt, but I don't have any cramping like I did two days ago. And I thought I was breaking out, but I only have one little pimple that is going away. Maybe my LP will be longer this cycle, like a normal 14 days instead of 12, and AF will just be later. Hmmmm......

I tested this morning, but has to use an IC since I think DH must have packed my FRER's that I had. Of course it was a BFN. I shouldn't have even tested with an IC, but I had already peed in a cup and went hunting for the HPT's. I felt like I couldn't just throw out FMU since I had something around the house! I am going to wait a few more days and see what happens with AF. If she doesn't show, I think I will test again for sure this time with a FRER.


----------



## sla545

Oh of course! Sometimes I just think the :witch: needs a kick in the butt! So the second I got done writing about how my cramps, etc had gone away, I started getting some cramping. Maybe AF will be here soon!


----------



## runnergrl

Aww :hugs: just curious... why are you still taking OPK's?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I know, I'm using those cheapy Internet ones - the ones you dip. Last month I only had 2 faint lines and missed the surge altogether and now I'm getting a line at 10 days! I guess I just continue and see what happens. At least I'm charting this month so will see if that helps pin point ovulation this time!
> I know soy can bring ov forwards but I didn't think it could by 8 days!

Well I find the internet cheapies are by far the best, not too keen on the hpt's though as I've seen so many evaporation lines which has panicked to buying more expensive ones which of course were negative! Hope the soy does bring your o day forward it does sound promising just keep on doing those tests hun. x


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Aww :hugs: just curious... why are you still taking OPK's?

Hey runnergrl where have you been, feeling ok? Any preggo symptoms, I have some but think its just pms, ha ha!


----------



## IsaacRalph

sla545 said:


> So the :witch: hasnt got me yet! She is due tomorrow/later day if FF is right, but now all my pre AF symptoms have gone away. Well my boobs still hurt, but I don't have any cramping like I did two days ago. And I thought I was breaking out, but I only have one little pimple that is going away. Maybe my LP will be longer this cycle, like a normal 14 days instead of 12, and AF will just be later. Hmmmm......
> 
> I tested this morning, but has to use an IC since I think DH must have packed my FRER's that I had. Of course it was a BFN. I shouldn't have even tested with an IC, but I had already peed in a cup and went hunting for the HPT's. I felt like I couldn't just throw out FMU since I had something around the house! I am going to wait a few more days and see what happens with AF. If she doesn't show, I think I will test again for sure this time with a FRER.

Bummer about your BFN IC! Hope the witch stays away and you get your:bfp:


----------



## runnergrl

I have some symptoms. Slightly sore boobies, super tired, majorly bloated and ever so slight cramps that haven't gone away since O. Of course some could be due to other things or just in my head, but I'm sure hopeful! I'm finding it hard not to test!! I just want to know!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> I have some symptoms. Slightly sore boobies, super tired, majorly bloated and ever so slight cramps that haven't gone away since O. Of course some could be due to other things or just in my head, but I'm sure hopeful! I'm finding it hard not to test!! I just want to know!!!!

Fx'ed these symptoms lead you to your bfp! I wish I could share the same positivity, I Feel really doubtful about things although have several symptoms, sore boobs, heartburn, gassy, cramps etc. The only thing is I know that to me these symptoms have showed up before on non ttc natural cycles too. I get quite bad pms so can't wait to chill out for a 9 mth break then will Defo go on the pill or something?? I'm going to shops tomoz if I see any frers or clearblue on offer I may purchase them & test mid week?? I'm starting to cave in I admit, darn poas fever! May add hcg on blood test i'm having on Monday, not sure if its wise or not?


----------



## sla545

Well FF was right on, the :witch: came this afternoon. I really thought we had a good chance this month due to when we BD. :( I was pretty sure I was out though the last couple of days. I even went out with friends last night and had two drinks since I was so sure i wasnt. I was thinking back to when I was pg with DS and I just knew before I ever missed my period. I guess I will wait for that feeling to come around again!


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> Well FF was right on, the :witch: came this afternoon. I really thought we had a good chance this month due to when we BD. :( I was pretty sure I was out though the last couple of days. I even went out with friends last night and had two drinks since I was so sure i wasnt. I was thinking back to when I was pg with DS and I just knew before I ever missed my period. I guess I will wait for that feeling to come around again!

:hugs:

Sorry about the :bfn: hun


----------



## IsaacRalph

sla545 said:


> Well FF was right on, the :witch: came this afternoon. I really thought we had a good chance this month due to when we BD. :( I was pretty sure I was out though the last couple of days. I even went out with friends last night and had two drinks since I was so sure i wasnt. I was thinking back to when I was pg with DS and I just knew before I ever missed my period. I guess I will wait for that feeling to come around again!

Boo to your AF turning up! :hugs:I have a feeling i'll be joining you in several days too, like you said you just knew before period was due when pregnant before, i don't Feel it yet either! role on cycle july/august x


----------



## runnergrl

sla545 said:


> Well FF was right on, the :witch: came this afternoon. I really thought we had a good chance this month due to when we BD. :( I was pretty sure I was out though the last couple of days. I even went out with friends last night and had two drinks since I was so sure i wasnt. I was thinking back to when I was pg with DS and I just knew before I ever missed my period. I guess I will wait for that feeling to come around again!

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

No news for me today. Still just barely hovering above my cover line. Hope that's ok and doesn't mean anything negative


----------



## Hann12

Sorry sla :hugs: 

I think I'm out for this cycle and we haven't even had a chance yet. I went out last night and drank way too much and feel terrible today. I haven't had a hangover like this in years. I am totally annoyed at myself.


----------



## sla545

This is prob TMI, but I feel likw maybe this is actually a real normal cycle now. Last two cycles bleeding was different. I always started off with lots of old dark brown blood and clots, with just a bit of red coming through towards the end. This cycle started with bright spotting and then all red freshblood. This is how my cycles used to be before Depo. Maybe my lining wasnt fully shed the last two times or ready for for a pg? Not sure but very happy to have AF be like what it used to. Yay!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Sorry sla :hugs:
> 
> I think I'm out for this cycle and we haven't even had a chance yet. I went out last night and drank way too much and feel terrible today. I haven't had a hangover like this in years. I am totally annoyed at myself.

Oh dear hun I don't do hangovers very well these data either! I got really drunk for my hen do few cycles ago a day before ovulation & I really regretted it too but hey it was my hen & a certain amount of expectations! Generally don't drink but going to have few glasses of cider tonight to toast last day of hols & that we've had a sunny day down here in devon, shock horror! Try not to worry as they say people get pregnant on drunken one night stands


----------



## IsaacRalph

sla545 said:


> This is prob TMI, but I feel likw maybe this is actually a real normal cycle now. Last two cycles bleeding was different. I always started off with lots of old dark brown blood and clots, with just a bit of red coming through towards the end. This cycle started with bright spotting and then all red freshblood. This is how my cycles used to be before Depo. Maybe my lining wasnt fully shed the last two times or ready for for a pg? Not sure but very happy to have AF be like what it used to. Yay!

Sounds like it hun & you've had nice short cycles, you'll be ready to ovulate before you know it!


----------



## sla545

IsaacRalph said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> This is prob TMI, but I feel likw maybe this is actually a real normal cycle now. Last two cycles bleeding was different. I always started off with lots of old dark brown blood and clots, with just a bit of red coming through towards the end. This cycle started with bright spotting and then all red freshblood. This is how my cycles used to be before Depo. Maybe my lining wasnt fully shed the last two times or ready for for a pg? Not sure but very happy to have AF be like what it used to. Yay!
> 
> Sounds like it hun & you've had nice short cycles, you'll be ready to ovulate before you know it!Click to expand...

Having short cycles is one thing im grateful for. At this rate at least we have a shot every three and a half weeks or so!


----------



## Hann12

Well feeling loads better today but annoyed that I may have ruined my chances for this month. Guess there's no point in dwelling on it because there's nothing I can do. 
My temp was lower today than the other days but I don't know if its because I took it 40 minutes before I normally do - normally its around 36.6 and this morning it was 36.48. My DH left early for work so I had to do the temp earlier, in fact I'll have to do it earlier most of this week, so I guess I'll just see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## runnergrl

Well I woke up feeling very positive this morning. But I'm still not testing till Wednesday:). Hann-it's way too early to count yourself out just yet!! You haven't even O'ed yet. Keep your chin up and go get that eggy! ;)


----------



## Hann12

runnergrl said:


> Well I woke up feeling very positive this morning. But I'm still not testing till Wednesday:). Hann-it's way too early to count yourself out just yet!! You haven't even O'ed yet. Keep your chin up and go get that eggy! ;)

Your temp today looks great! I hope this is it! 

Yes I know you're right, think I just feel bad about the drinking. Hopefully it hasn't ruined my chances as before that I was feeling really positive about this month. Still negative on opk.


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks! Don't worry-it's all out of your system now. I was panicky about that too, but my doctor assured me that a glass of wine or even two during the TWW is no big deal. I had a glass last night and I felt all the better for it:). :hugs: and good luck! You Gould be Oing soon, right!


----------



## Hann12

I definitely had more than 2 glasses of wine but hopefully as you say because it was a one off it won't matter! 
I hope I'm ov soon, because I took the soy I was hoping I might ov earlier but no sign yet. It is still very early though - cycle day 12. I'm doing 2 opks a day now though just so I don't miss the surge, and going up to 3 on cd 14. BD tonight and every 2 days until ov. Fingers crossed....


----------



## MamaMac123

Sla, thats great about your AF getting back to normal! Gives me hope lol I've been light spotting all weekend. Yesterday evening the spotting got slightly more and I got all excited thinking FINALLY! But now we're back to super light spotting again so who knows! 

Hann, you're def not out! I don't drink myself but the others are right. How many people get pregnant because they were drunk?! I'm sure it won't hurt your odds that you drank one night. Chin up and go get that ov!!! :hugs:

Runnergrl, sooo excited for you to :test:! I really hope this is your month!!! 

I've had a thought this weekend is love some opinions on. So I started this round of spotting on Friday and i realized that Thursday for lunch I'd had a bunch of edamame. Does anyone know if eating edamame gives enough soy to effect your cycle? I've been thinking of trying soy to get things going but haven't been sure if I can do so to bring on AF since everything I read tells u to take it after AF has started. I just thought it was an interesting coincidence that I started spotting a day after eating soy.


----------



## runnergrl

mamamac-no clue about the connection with the soy..interesting theory though! I would think you would need a lot more than what you would find in edemame, but who knows. sounds yummy though:) I hope hope hope this is it for me too! AAAAAaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## HollySSmith

Runner girl - your chart looks great! Fingers crossed!

Mamamac - I hope AF smartens up, hopefully this means your onto the next cycle!


----------



## runnergrl

Really? I hope my temps stay up up UP!!


----------



## HollySSmith

It's above the cover line which is all that matters. I hope they stay up too!


----------



## Hann12

I agree your chart does look good runnergrl! 

Mamamac - interesting what you say about the edamame, my initial reaction was that you would have to eat A LOT of it to make a difference however I googled and found an article that said that "A single serving (4 oz) of edamame, soybeans harvested when the beans are still green and sweet tasting, provides about 10 grams of soy protein and about 50 milligrams of soy isoflavones." 
If you think I have been taking between 100mg and 150mg of soy this month CD 3-7, its possible that if you had 4oz or more then it may have had an impact, especially if you are particularly sensitive to soy. Interesting!

Just checked my CP - high, open and soft! I'm hopeful that I must be Ov this week!! Hopefully the soy has worked and will bring it forward by a few days....


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Really? I hope my temps stay up up UP!!

Your chart does look nice! So excited for you to test. Hoping you get a BFP!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> I agree your chart does look good runnergrl!
> 
> Mamamac - interesting what you say about the edamame, my initial reaction was that you would have to eat A LOT of it to make a difference however I googled and found an article that said that "A single serving (4 oz) of edamame, soybeans harvested when the beans are still green and sweet tasting, provides about 10 grams of soy protein and about 50 milligrams of soy isoflavones."
> If you think I have been taking between 100mg and 150mg of soy this month CD 3-7, its possible that if you had 4oz or more then it may have had an impact, especially if you are particularly sensitive to soy. Interesting!
> 
> Just checked my CP - high, open and soft! I'm hopeful that I must be Ov this week!! Hopefully the soy has worked and will bring it forward by a few days....

Oo awesome! Thanks for the info. If AF ever fully starts up here then I think I may try soy for the new cycle. And yay for you! Hope the soy worked and you get a good ov with a nice long LP!!!! Lets go :bfp:!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

I dont think Im ready to announce yet, but I did post a pic in the pregnancy section.. :blush: hopefully i'll be back tomorrow with good news! :thumbup:


----------



## marieb

I just ran over and checked and it definitely looks like the start of your BFP.

I know I said it before, but I'm so excited for you. Can't wait to see your result in the morning.


----------



## Hann12

I can't see the thread but yay so excited for you!! That's amazing news, I thought it might be your turn - your temps looked great! Congratulations!


----------



## runnergrl

Its official. I'm pregnant:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Omg it seems I've missed loads! Congratulations runnergrl your test totally had a line on it, look forward to seeing todays! How exciting, very happy for you. I'm not convinced we've been so lucky this month, had my bloods done today for thyroid and hcg, so I will know definitively in a few hrs but not holding out much hope! Hey ho i'll just keep at it cuz i know it will happen soon. Well done again, check in laters at work at the mo


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Runnergrl - so happy for you! 

IssacRalph - let us know! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Not that many of us left on here without BFP. Really hope I get it this month too now!


----------



## HollySSmith

OMG! Eeeeeekk! So happy for you! So a march baby eh? :)


----------



## runnergrl

HollySSmith said:


> OMG! Eeeeeekk! So happy for you! So a march baby eh? :)

Yep! One day off my sons original due date!!! They could possibly share a birthday!!


----------



## HollySSmith

That's awesome! I'm so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## HollySSmith

Even though we are a bit apart we can be actual bump buddies this time!


----------



## Hann12

Well I had an almost positive opk this morning at 11.30 but just did another one expecting the line to be even darker and its more faint. Not sure if that means I missed the surge or if the first one was a false positive. I guess I'll have to go on temperatures!


----------



## HappyCpl

Runner-that's awesome. Congrats!! So we have had two BFP's this month? Let's go for a few more!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yay! Congrats girl so pleased for you :dance: !!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well i'm very much out this month girls, blood hcg was a big fat negative! On the positive side my thyroid is normal, thankgod! So it looks like its on to next month for me & I've now just got to wait for AF. At least I don't need to waste money on hpts. It means for me that my pms is quite bad as this month have had so many symptoms & still continue to with the boobs being the worst they've been in ages. I knew I didn't quite Feel pregnant though! I Feel really quite fed up this time around but as soon as af comes i'll Feel loads better. I'll try & keep my chin up!


----------



## Hann12

I'm sorry IssacRalph thats rubbish, at least its taken the annoying 2ww away from you and you can focus on the next cycle. And you know your thyroid is okay. I am glad to be getting the 21 day bloods done this month as I have no confidence that its happening for me either. I am so disappointed that I didn't get a firm positive on the opk and now its getting more faint. 
How could I miss a surge - 4pm yesterday was negative, then a not quite positive at 11.30am and then a faint line at 1.30pm, really don't get it! This happened last month too and I really thought I would be fine this time because I had loads of tests but I'm left feeling just as confused.


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> Its official. I'm pregnant:)

AHHHHHHHH :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

OMG Runnergrl sooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!! First real try and everything! That's amazing!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollySSmith

Hann12 - honestly, the ambiguity of opk's are what lead me to not using them. I found squinting at hpts bad enough, I would go crazy with opk's! I know that's no help to you, but I would say use your chart, and have the opk's to back it up...of course you can only guestimate your O with charts but I would just use that as an idea of when we needed to :sex:. 
Isaacralph- I'm so sorry you are out this month but do try to keep your chin up! New cycle, fresh beginnings!


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph- sorry about the negative hcg but good stuff about your thyroid being normal :) On to next month :) it will happen for you Hun :hugs: 

Hann - that's so dumb about the OPKs. I've stopped taking them...so sick if seeing negatives and only faint lines. That's good that you get to do bloods soon. Hopefully it will give you some answers. I don't remember, have your temps indicate that you've been ovulating? Is there a chance you're not? Hopefully the tests will get you some answers. :hugs: 

Hang in there girls! Fx for more :bfp: to come!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I am in the same boat with the mysterious OPK's... I was getting almost + for two days and now the last two days they have gone waaaay neg with no fertile cm and no temp rise. Tbh I was almost in tears over it yesterday bc this was how my cycles were before I got pregnant with DS and they were so hard to deal with - and my last two have been so good and now of course as I start TTC they get all crazy again. I was so frustrated - felt like my last two 'perfect' cycles were my chance and I wasted them because the timing wasn't right for our family... Blah!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Runnergrl....where can I see your test pic?! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

ooSweetPea said:


> I am in the same boat with the mysterious OPK's... I was getting almost + for two days and now the last two days they have gone waaaay neg with no fertile cm and no temp rise. Tbh I was almost in tears over it yesterday bc this was how my cycles were before I got pregnant with DS and they were so hard to deal with - and my last two have been so good and now of course as I start TTC they get all crazy again. I was so frustrated - felt like my last two 'perfect' cycles were my chance and I wasted them because the timing wasn't right for our family... Blah!!!

:hugs: oh you poor thing. Hang in there. Maybe the surge is still coming and maybe its just this cycle that's off. Maybe next month it'll be great again. :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

MamaMac123 said:


> Runnergrl....where can I see your test pic?! :)

Never mind, just found it!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I'm sorry IssacRalph thats rubbish, at least its taken the annoying 2ww away from you and you can focus on the next cycle. And you know your thyroid is okay. I am glad to be getting the 21 day bloods done this month as I have no confidence that its happening for me either. I am so disappointed that I didn't get a firm positive on the opk and now its getting more faint.
> How could I miss a surge - 4pm yesterday was negative, then a not quite positive at 11.30am and then a faint line at 1.30pm, really don't get it! This happened last month too and I really thought I would be fine this time because I had loads of tests but I'm left feeling just as confused.

thanks hun, i'll be fine just got to get focused on next month now! It's so hard because I Feel I can't rely on my body anymore to give me any sort of early clue. If this is me being normal I just don't know how different i'll Feel if i'm actually pregnant! Sometimes I Feel like I just can't do anymore, its such a disappointment!

I'd keep on checking opk's several times a day and BD every 2 days or so! The IC are generally quite good, i'm sure you'll get your + opk soon! I'll be catching you up in 5 days or so when I get AF!


----------



## sla545

runnergrl said:


> Its official. I'm pregnant:)

Yay!!!!!!! Congratulations! This must be your lucky month to conceive since you mentioned your kiddos b-days will be really close!!


----------



## sla545

IsaacRalph- Sorry about the hcg :hugs:


----------



## sla545

So I have been popping Ibuprofen like candy this cycle. My cramps have been so bad. I am on CD4 and I think it is finally winding down. Now I remember why I was happy to get rid of AF when I went on Depo. Horrid AF!!! Funny how Jekel and Hyde we all are. We want AF to go away, then we want it back, then we want it gone! 

On another note- When the hell did shopping for feminine products becme rocket science???? I hadnt had to shop for anything in about 6 years, and when i got AF back I went to Costco and got some pads. Easy peasy as there was like 2 choices. Well I packed all the pads I had bought at Costco (what was i thinking!!!), and had to go to the store to buy some for this cycle. OMG!!! There are seriously like 100 different choices for pads and liners. How the heck am I supposed to choose!! I spent like 20 minutes just staring at all the boxes trying to figure out what to buy. I told DH when I got home that i will NEVER ask him to buy them for me ever!!!


----------



## HollySSmith

Lmao! Yeah the feminine product aisle can be a touch overwhelming lol!


----------



## MamaMac123

sla545 said:


> So I have been popping Ibuprofen like candy this cycle. My cramps have been so bad. I am on CD4 and I think it is finally winding down. Now I remember why I was happy to get rid of AF when I went on Depo. Horrid AF!!! Funny how Jekel and Hyde we all are. We want AF to go away, then we want it back, then we want it gone!
> 
> On another note- When the hell did shopping for feminine products becme rocket science???? I hadnt had to shop for anything in about 6 years, and when i got AF back I went to Costco and got some pads. Easy peasy as there was like 2 choices. Well I packed all the pads I had bought at Costco (what was i thinking!!!), and had to go to the store to buy some for this cycle. OMG!!! There are seriously like 100 different choices for pads and liners. How the heck am I supposed to choose!! I spent like 20 minutes just staring at all the boxes trying to figure out what to buy. I told DH when I got home that i will NEVER ask him to buy them for me ever!!!

Lol that's hilarious!and I know what you mean, I feel that way too. Then you finally sort out what you like and a few months later the company changes the package or design etc and suddenly youre just as lost all over again! 

Oh and just to bring it up, be careful with ibuprofen....it's bad for pregnancy. During AF im sure it's fine as you're obviously not prego but during 2ww avoid it and stick to Tylenol for any cramps or pains :thumbup: Ive always had bad cramps and pop the like candy but I've stopped taking it all together now just to be safe.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks all - hope the temps help, this is my first month charting my temps so not really sure if I'v been ov'ing or not. At least I have the test next week. 

Lol about the feminine products - I'm the same, soooo many to choose from!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks for all your kind messages girls!


----------



## Hann12

I woke up thinking my temps may have risen this morning after yesterday's potential positive opk but they didn't. I know it could happen tomorrow still, guess in theory I could ov today so the temp rise could be tomorrow but am feeling a bit dishearted because I hate all this uncertainty. I know it's only cd 14 so in theory for a normal cycle today should be ov day so I'm by no means late in ov especially as I didn't ov until cd18 last month but I've had loads of watery cm, high soft cp and then the lines on the opk (though no strong positive). I'm so glad I'm having the blood test next week, just want to know for definite what's going on! Sorry for the negative post!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey han, thats what we're here for don't worry, ttc brings highs & lows, for some anyway! The uncertainty would drive me insane too,but keep trying for that +opk! I'm sure your gearing up for ovulation. How often are you checking opks? I Feel bit better today although gonna have a change of approach next month as i'm starting to stress a little, more so than when trying for ds & that was after a mmc too! It seems there isn't many of us left on here, hope we can keep in touch! X


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> I woke up thinking my temps may have risen this morning after yesterday's potential positive opk but they didn't. I know it could happen tomorrow still, guess in theory I could ov today so the temp rise could be tomorrow but am feeling a bit dishearted because I hate all this uncertainty. I know it's only cd 14 so in theory for a normal cycle today should be ov day so I'm by no means late in ov especially as I didn't ov until cd18 last month but I've had loads of watery cm, high soft cp and then the lines on the opk (though no strong positive). I'm so glad I'm having the blood test next week, just want to know for definite what's going on! Sorry for the negative post!

:hugs: Oh Hann, hang in there babe. Ttc is so stressful and so many highs and lows and hopes and disappointments. IsaacRalph is right...that's what we're here for! :hugs: Keep doing yor opks, hopefully you'll ov in the next day or two. Fx!!!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

After a lot of recommendations in other threads from ladies I my long cycle boat,I decided to run out yesterday and get Vitex. It's supposed to really help with regulating a waked out cycle. I read a lot of stuff about it yesterday and I think I'll start it this morning. Hoping it will bring on AF. It can take a few months for it to work to really regulate things but others have told me it brought there period on within a few days. Hoping it will help mellow out my hormone levels and get me ov and AF back on track. FX!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Hi ladies, hope your all ok!
Horrid couple of weeks and am now miscarrying :cry:
Looks like I will be back here after our wedding.


----------



## Hann12

Mamamac - try raspberry leaf tea, it's meant to help, I know people have it to give birth but it's meant to regulate cycles too. Hope it works. Next cycle try soy too! 

Well I've been opking a couple of times a day until yesterday when I did it at 11.30, 1.30, 4, and 7. They all had some lines but the 11.30 was the darkest. Today the line has pretty much gone. I guess I may have missed the surge if it was earlier that morning or the night before/evening before as the opk I did on mon was at 2pm I think and negative. Assuming I did miss the surge and it happened early yesterday would my temp go up tomorrow? I thought maybe today but then read it can be 2 days after a positive opk and looks like that's what you had IssacRalph. 

I can't see why we don't just keep this thread running until we get our BFP - or we can start another, I don't mind but def want to keep hearing from you girls - you are really helping me!!


----------



## Hann12

mummyclo said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all ok!
> Horrid couple of weeks and am now miscarrying :cry:
> Looks like I will be back here after our wedding.

Mummyclo - I'm so sorry to hear that. I really hope you are okay, will be thinking of you. Please come back and join us after your wedding. Hope you have a special day :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

awww...so sorry mummyclo:cry: :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> Mamamac - try raspberry leaf tea, it's meant to help, I know people have it to give birth but it's meant to regulate cycles too. Hope it works. Next cycle try soy too!
> 
> Well I've been opking a couple of times a day until yesterday when I did it at 11.30, 1.30, 4, and 7. They all had some lines but the 11.30 was the darkest. Today the line has pretty much gone. I guess I may have missed the surge if it was earlier that morning or the night before/evening before as the opk I did on mon was at 2pm I think and negative. Assuming I did miss the surge and it happened early yesterday would my temp go up tomorrow? I thought maybe today but then read it can be 2 days after a positive opk and looks like that's what you had IssacRalph.
> 
> I can't see why we don't just keep this thread running until we get our BFP - or we can start another, I don't mind but def want to keep hearing from you girls - you are really helping me!!

Agreed, from what I can tell of my journey so far it could be months before I can even really start ttc in terms of ovulating! I've still got a long road ahead so I'm not going anywhere :) Still here with you girls!


----------



## MamaMac123

mummyclo said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all ok!
> Horrid couple of weeks and am now miscarrying :cry:
> Looks like I will be back here after our wedding.

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I hope you have a wonderful and special wedding day. Hang in there and know we're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> After a lot of recommendations in other threads from ladies I my long cycle boat,I decided to run out yesterday and get Vitex. It's supposed to really help with regulating a waked out cycle. I read a lot of stuff about it yesterday and I think I'll start it this morning. Hoping it will bring on AF. It can take a few months for it to work to really regulate things but others have told me it brought there period on within a few days. Hoping it will help mellow out my hormone levels and get me ov and AF back on track. FX!!!!

well the Vitex certainly can't do any harm hun! This cycle of yours has just got to end, talk about long winded! Hoping & praying that it will work, Fx'ed! Can the Dr not give you anything or have you got to wait for scan first? Defo think we should start a new thread, hopefully bring us all some good luck! X


----------



## IsaacRalph

mummyclo said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all ok!
> Horrid couple of weeks and am now miscarrying :cry:
> Looks like I will be back here after our wedding.

So sorry your going through a horrible time! :hugs: I know how you are feeling I have also experienced a miscarriage, its just awful! But rest assured you will & can get pregnant again. Hope your still excited for your wedding, not long now! I'll be around when you come back, but hopefully we'll have a new vibe thread going!


----------



## sla545

mummyclo said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all ok!
> Horrid couple of weeks and am now miscarrying :cry:
> Looks like I will be back here after our wedding.

Im so sorry mummyclo. :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Mamamac - try raspberry leaf tea, it's meant to help, I know people have it to give birth but it's meant to regulate cycles too. Hope it works. Next cycle try soy too!
> 
> Well I've been opking a couple of times a day until yesterday when I did it at 11.30, 1.30, 4, and 7. They all had some lines but the 11.30 was the darkest. Today the line has pretty much gone. I guess I may have missed the surge if it was earlier that morning or the night before/evening before as the opk I did on mon was at 2pm I think and negative. Assuming I did miss the surge and it happened early yesterday would my temp go up tomorrow? I thought maybe today but then read it can be 2 days after a positive opk and looks like that's what you had IssacRalph.
> 
> I can't see why we don't just keep this thread running until we get our BFP - or we can start another, I don't mind but def want to keep hearing from you girls - you are really helping me!!

I dare you to start a new thread, ha ha! X


----------



## Hann12

I don't mind starting a new one - what shall I call it so you all know its ours?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I don't mind starting a new one - what shall I call it so you all know its ours?

Ha ha, i'm sure we'll know!:winkwink: i'll keep a watch out. I just think us girls need a fresh new start seen as almost all on here have their bfps! not that i'm bitter or anything, i'm just a bit superstitious!


----------



## runnergrl

you can stay in here, I dont mind! Maybe it will bring you luck!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> you can stay in here, I dont mind! Maybe it will bring you luck!!

Yeah thinking about it you could be right hun! Seen as so many of you have bfps, you are so lucky to have yo,your bfp first month ttc, did it happen so quick with ds?


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> you can stay in here, I dont mind! Maybe it will bring you luck!!
> 
> Yeah thinking about it you could be right hun! Seen as so many of you have bfps, you are so lucky to have yo,your bfp first month ttc, did it happen so quick with ds?Click to expand...

no, it took 9 months and an HSG dye test to conceive him. And although this was the first month of actively trying, I have been charting several cycles and prepping for months for this.. it doesnt feel like it happed fast for me.


----------



## Hann12

I hadn't realised it was cycle 1 runnergrl - well done you! 

I'm happy staying on this thread in the hope some BFP rub off on us! 
I think I may (not sure) be ovulating right now. I've had some pains so I'm hoping I get a temp change tomorrow morning. Will report back!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> you can stay in here, I dont mind! Maybe it will bring you luck!!
> 
> Yeah thinking about it you could be right hun! Seen as so many of you have bfps, you are so lucky to have yo,your bfp first month ttc, did it happen so quick with ds?Click to expand...
> 
> no, it took 9 months and an HSG dye test to conceive him. And although this was the first month of actively trying, I have been charting several cycles and prepping for months for this.. it doesnt feel like it happed fast for me.Click to expand...

Wow so bit of a difference then? I bet those 9 mths felt like a lifetime. I know how that feels, I was only 3 weeks away from having a hsg die test before my bfp with ds! Well dine on your bfp I bet your soo so happy. Gonna keep on checking in on us?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I hadn't realised it was cycle 1 runnergrl - well done you!
> 
> I'm happy staying on this thread in the hope some BFP rub off on us!
> I think I may (not sure) be ovulating right now. I've had some pains so I'm hoping I get a temp change tomorrow morning. Will report back![/QUO
> 
> Enjoy the bding hun, Fx'ed x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - my DH is out tonight though so no BD! Have the past 2 nights so hoping thats enough. Otherwise next month it is! :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Mummyclo- :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Looks like we will be testing next Wednesday. After this month we are going to take a break if AF shows up. Im on 6DPO and feeling crampy and having headaches. But thats all... Im trying to stay calm and not stress. 

It's been so hard these last 7 months with all the ups and downs. We go back to the dr in Sept and DH is getting checked out next month as well. All my labs and US look fine. So dr will try Clomid if DH is fine. 

I jusy feel so down and sad today...


----------



## Hann12

HappyCpl said:


> Looks like we will be testing next Wednesday. After this month we are going to take a break if AF shows up. Im on 6DPO and feeling crampy and having headaches. But thats all... Im trying to stay calm and not stress.
> 
> It's been so hard these last 7 months with all the ups and downs. We go back to the dr in Sept and DH is getting checked out next month as well. All my labs and US look fine. So dr will try Clomid if DH is fine.
> 
> I jusy feel so down and sad today...

I hope its BFP for you, its such a rollercoaster ride this TTC stuff. I'm glad they are giving you help if you don't get it this month. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

I'll keep y'all posted. I'm trying to keep up with everyone. I wonder who will have the next BFP...

I'm so thankful for all of you ladies.


----------



## Hann12

Testing in 12 days for me (as long as my temps rise and I actually ov!)


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> Testing in 12 days for me (as long as my temps rise and I actually ov!)

Good luck to ya!


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> Looks like we will be testing next Wednesday. After this month we are going to take a break if AF shows up. Im on 6DPO and feeling crampy and having headaches. But thats all... Im trying to stay calm and not stress.
> 
> It's been so hard these last 7 months with all the ups and downs. We go back to the dr in Sept and DH is getting checked out next month as well. All my labs and US look fine. So dr will try Clomid if DH is fine.
> 
> I jusy feel so down and sad today...

I felt like that yesterday hun, was so sad I got a bfn again this month! Onto round 6 for us, so looks Like i'll be around for the long haul. Next month I will try not to stress and get my hopes up about potential pms/pregnancy symptoms! Really hoping & praying for you this month hun, not long until you know now Xx


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> you can stay in here, I dont mind! Maybe it will bring you luck!!
> 
> Yeah thinking about it you could be right hun! Seen as so many of you have bfps, you are so lucky to have yo,your bfp first month ttc, did it happen so quick with ds?Click to expand...
> 
> no, it took 9 months and an HSG dye test to conceive him. And although this was the first month of actively trying, I have been charting several cycles and prepping for months for this.. it doesnt feel like it happed fast for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow so bit of a difference then? I bet those 9 mths felt like a lifetime. I know how that feels, I was only 3 weeks away from having a hsg die test before my bfp with ds! Well dine on your bfp I bet your soo so happy. Gonna keep on checking in on us?Click to expand...

OF COURSE I will!! I want to see each of you through to your BFP!! I love sharing in the joy! Its the best thing EVER! I love my :hugs::thumbup:BNB girls!!!


----------



## marieb

mummyclo said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all ok!
> Horrid couple of weeks and am now miscarrying :cry:
> Looks like I will be back here after our wedding.

I'm so sorry. :hugs:
I hope you enjoy your special day though. 



HappyCpl said:


> Looks like we will be testing next Wednesday. After this month we are going to take a break if AF shows up. Im on 6DPO and feeling crampy and having headaches. But thats all... Im trying to stay calm and not stress.
> 
> It's been so hard these last 7 months with all the ups and downs. We go back to the dr in Sept and DH is getting checked out next month as well. All my labs and US look fine. So dr will try Clomid if DH is fine.
> 
> I jusy feel so down and sad today...

TTC is absolutely awful. It is SO hard not to stress and relax when it's something you want so badly. I really think the phrase "just relax and it'll happen" is absolute BS.

Dh and I were one month away from seeing our doctor about getting some testing done when we got our BFP. I know it's hard to stay positive and hopeful after the months go by, but it will happen.

I'm looking forward to watching you all get your BFPs and sharing in that joy :) Good luck!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - good luck! Fx for your temp rise!!!! 

Happycpl - :hugs: so sorry you're feeling so down Hun :( hang in there. Maybe this month will be your :bfp: If not, you're on a good road to get there with the tests etc coming up. We're here for ya girl! 

IsaacRalph, going to try anything new for the next cycle? 

:dust: to all of us! Stay positive girls, our time's coming :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Well no big temp rise, it went back to 36.62 which is a rise but I was getting those temps last week. I really thought I ov'd yesterday, had pains and everything. I read that it can take 4-5 days to see the temp rise after a positive opk but ideally you shoud see it at 3 days. So I guess if I did ov yesterday there is a chance my temp may not rise at the latest until Fri but I'm going to continue with the opks because maybe 2 days ago wasn't my surge. I was getting what I thought was ov pain yesterday but maybe it's all in my head! 
I'm depressed at the thought that maybe I'm just gearing up to ov and not actually ovulating. I took soy this time too and if that hasn't helped then I'm really in trouble! Thank goodness for the blood tests next week.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww gee girls your the best, lovely positive messages to keep us going! 

Han12, sometimes you don't get a big rise the day after ovulation cuz it can take up to 24-48hrs to rise, so for instance if you ovulate yesterday afternoon it may not rise until later today & in that case you'll see more of a rise today! Sometimes my temps rise slowly but ff still picks up on o day! Good luck him

So for next cycle I think me & dh are gonna just take it down a gear cuz we never seem to make it to BD the day after ovulation which I think helps. with my bfp with ds we BD on day before, day of ovulation & day after! So as soon as we get +opk we'll skip bding that day, then try the next day for 3 days! Dh can't manage anymore than 3 in a row, ha ha!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks IssacRalph - so if the positive opk (if it was) was CD 13, its likely I did ov on CD 14 and then my temps might rise by Fri. I hope!! I've definitely got pains so I assume I have ov. I guess I need to think more positively! 

Your plan sounds good, if thats how you got your BFP last time. I don't BD the day after ov normally either though probably will tonight because didn't last night on the day of ov. Did it CD 9, CD12 and 13. I wish I had over the weekend but hey can't do anything about it now! I keep thinking about what I'll do differently next cycle - I never actually think I'll get a positive this cycle lol. I guess its a good way of coping when BFN happens!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies.
I hope you dont mind but i have been recomended this thread by my good friend Hann, who says how helpful and supportive you ladies have been.

A bit about me.. Im 32 and have a beautiful little boy Harrison is 1 next week. We are currently TTC#2 and this is our 2nd month of TTC, with a month of NTNP before that.
So i know we havent been trying for too long but as im sure you ladies are aware, it can be even more frustrating the 2nd time round!
So ive been a bit blaise about it really and other than using tests to determine when im OV ing i havent charted or temped at all so far..And to be honest i dont have much of a clue about those things at the mo. We are just winging it and seeing how we go really!

From what i read this seems to be a lucky thread, would love to be able to support YOU ladies and get support in return on the road to getting our BFPS!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh by the way im on CD12 of about a 31 -32 day cycle, expecting to OV next week..


----------



## Hann12

Yay hi Mel!! Great to have you on here, it really is a nice thread and its been lucky for quite a few so lets hope that carries on!
I wasn't temping until this month but I have and I feel better about it mainly because I wasn't sure whats happening, still don't really but temping helps to find out!
See how you get on though, you might not need to as this could be your month anyway :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Welcome Melissa! It's great to have you. Good luck to you this cycle.


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm so crampy today. And moody. Oh Lord!!! Lol. I feel sorry for DH. He wanted to BD last night and I just couldn't. My cramps are so bad. As much as I hate to, I think I'm going to have to give in snd have surgery for my endometriosis. I didn't have a good experience last time in 06. Then when my daughter (previous relationship) was born in 09, the dr took care of my endometriosis during my c-section. So it's been 3.5 years. It may be that time again.


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann I hope you get some answers soon. I think it's harder on us when we don't know what's going on with our bodies. We know what should be happening, but when we feel like its not, it drives us crazy. 

I also am afraid that I'm gearing up to OV, never actual lung releasing an egg. This month I had 4 + OPK's. But after DH gets tested and all is well with him, I'm going to tell my dr to get aggressive with me.


----------



## Hann12

I am now not sure if I have ov! Now have a lot of really watery cm and just had a faint line on an opk. I'm testing these opks now every 2 hours, if I haven't ov yet I don't want to miss it!! But then it doesn't explain how I had lines 2 days ago, negatives yesterday and now faint lines today. Maybe my body is trying to ov but can't :(
Will see how the next 24 hours go, guess if I have ov then my temp should rise and if I haven't I should get a positive opk. So confusing!

Happycpl - hope you feel okay, sounds like you should check in with a dr about the endo. I hope you don't have to have surgery :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

I will say though if I haven't ov yet then I have no idea why my boobs are hurting before ovulation! I tell you what all this stuff is such a mystery - and just done another opk, its negative! Not even a sign of a faint line! wtf?! Guess I continue testing......


----------



## ooSweetPea

:wave: Mel!

:hugs: Hann... I had almoooost + OPK's a few days ago and they went to super faint - however today they are getting super dark again and I am expecting it to be + by this evening. Maybe the same is happening to you? I remember on soy my LH levels seemed crazy but I did eventually ov which led to BFP that cycle with an ov date of CD25! Hang in there sweets.


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> I'm so crampy today. And moody. Oh Lord!!! Lol. I feel sorry for DH. He wanted to BD last night and I just couldn't. My cramps are so bad. As much as I hate to, I think I'm going to have to give in snd have surgery for my endometriosis. I didn't have a good experience last time in 06. Then when my daughter (previous relationship) was born in 09, the dr took care of my endometriosis during my c-section. So it's been 3.5 years. It may be that time again.

Totally with you there hun, i've got such bad pre menstrual cramps at the moment and not even due on for few more days yet at least my breast soreness has subsided, thank the lordy! My sis has just had endometrial ablation for hers so hopefully this will have helped her, she's suffered for years! Hope your not feeling too crappy and maybe a good sign for your bfp, hope so! :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I will say though if I haven't ov yet then I have no idea why my boobs are hurting before ovulation! I tell you what all this stuff is such a mystery - and just done another opk, its negative! Not even a sign of a faint line! wtf?! Guess I continue testing......

hey you! Boob soreness is a good sign for impending ovulation, mine always start to tingle a little around ovulation and few days after. come on bfp opk! x


----------



## IsaacRalph

melissasbump said:


> Hi ladies.
> I hope you dont mind but i have been recomended this thread by my good friend Hann, who says how helpful and supportive you ladies have been.
> 
> A bit about me.. Im 32 and have a beautiful little boy Harrison is 1 next week. We are currently TTC#2 and this is our 2nd month of TTC, with a month of NTNP before that.
> So i know we havent been trying for too long but as im sure you ladies are aware, it can be even more frustrating the 2nd time round!
> So ive been a bit blaise about it really and other than using tests to determine when im OV ing i havent charted or temped at all so far..And to be honest i dont have much of a clue about those things at the mo. We are just winging it and seeing how we go really!
> 
> From what i read this seems to be a lucky thread, would love to be able to support YOU ladies and get support in return on the road to getting our BFPS!

woo hoo welcome mel, hope you enjoy your time here generally hearing us and joining in, ranting and raving and hopefully screaming with joy when we all get our bfps!


----------



## sla545

Hann12 said:


> I am now not sure if I have ov! Now have a lot of really watery cm and just had a faint line on an opk. I'm testing these opks now every 2 hours, if I haven't ov yet I don't want to miss it!! But then it doesn't explain how I had lines 2 days ago, negatives yesterday and now faint lines today. Maybe my body is trying to ov but can't :(
> Will see how the next 24 hours go, guess if I have ov then my temp should rise and if I haven't I should get a positive opk. So confusing!
> 
> Happycpl - hope you feel okay, sounds like you should check in with a dr about the endo. I hope you don't have to have surgery :hugs:

Hann- If you are testing every two hours, you are probably not giving your body a chance to accumulate enough LH in your urine to get an accurate result. If I remember correctly, you should wait at least 4 hours after the last time you peed, and if you are drinking alot, it may mess up your results as your urine will be very diluted. This may be why all you are getting now are faint lines and negatives. HTH and good luck!


----------



## sla545

Welcome Melissa!


----------



## sla545

So Af is gone today, now we can move on to baby making this cycle! We are moving this weekend, so hopefully before I know it I will have o'd and be in the TWW!


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Melissa! Nice to have a new friend in the thread! 

IsaacRalph, hats yuck about your endo...hope you don't need surgery and hope you get feeling better. 

Hann, I had some OPK confusion yesterday myself. I've decided to start taking Vitex. I started with my first dose yesterday morning. Around noon I did my daily cervix and cm check. My cervix was high, soft and open and I had a lot of Ewcm! Didn't want to get my hopes up but I wondered if I could possibly finally be ovulating. I ran out and got some more tests and took one. It had a visible line but wasn't very dark. I had a noticeable increase in sex drive though haha. Last night I took another OPK and there was no line at all. Hoping the Vitex will make something happen....either ov or AF. Don't really care which anymore, just want my cycle to do something! My temp went up a bit the last few days but nothing super high. Anxious for my ultrasound on Saturday but hopefully I'll get some answers. 

Today I feel rather fatigued and having some low back pain on the right side. 

Something else that has me a bit worried today...I did my cervix check and I can feel a small hard area near the opening on one side. I figured it was just an odd change in the firmness but I made the mistake if googling it and I got a ton of hits for cervical cancer! Lovely, just what I need to read! I'm not panicking totally yet....will check again later in the day to see if it's there. But I'm wondering if anyone else who does cervix checks has ever felt something similar? :(


----------



## Hann12

Sweetpea - thanks for the information - out of interest when you took soy did it make your cycles shorter or longer? I was hoping mine would be shorter, last month I think I ov on CD 18, I thought I ov yesterday on CD 14 so I was quite happy but now I have no clue. I'm just going to see what happens with my temps tomorrow. I did another opk and it was negative. 
I have barely drunk a thing all day so that the urine isn't dilluted lol but the tests are definitely negative now. On CD 13 when I had the almost positive they did get less and less prominent as the day went on and then I got ov pains so I assumed that was it but I guess I'll just have to sit it out. Its so frustrating! Funnily enough even when I was trying for my DD I have never had a positive opk so maybe its just me!!

Hope all the cramps get better for those of you!

SLA - yay to trying again, hopefully this is your month!

Mamamac - I always google stuff like that and get scary answers. Have you had a smear recently? I imagine its just because your cervix is in the process of changing from hard to soft or vice versa. Cervical cancer happens over quite some time so if you haven't felt it before, and it sounds like you do regular checks, I think its unlikely to be that. You could always get a smear to double check if you are really worried. As someone who has had pre cancerous cells quite severly (and lazer to remove) I can say that it does take a while for them to develop, years for most people, so def not something that arrives over night. Hope that helps.
As for ov/AF I hope something happens either way. I know what you mean though, would be just nice to get some assurances that something is happening!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

mama - I don't know if this is what you are talking about but I have a little bump on my cervix that almost feels like a grain of rice right near the opening? Had it checked with a pap when I was TTC #1 (as it was the first time I had ever even felt my cervix) and it was nothing sinister - dr had said that he thought it was nothing unusual but did the pap to ease my mind as I had a normal one approx 6 mos prior as well. Though not every case is the same - so if you are worried at all I would get it checked out hun!

Hann, soy made my cycle shorter by about 5 days, however I wasn't ovulating until closer to CD 30 without it, and soy made me ov at CD 28 the first time I used it and CD 25 the second time when I conceived. I took one cycle off soy in between too and ov was at CD 29 that cycle. I can def say that soy made me _feel_ ov a lot stronger and I think it made ov/egg stronger as a result. I cannot remember for certain but for some reason I have a niggling feeling that my OPK's went nuts my last soy cycle with getting almost + and then nothing then + again... I would just BD every other day til temp rise just to cover yourself :flow:


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Hann, I'm sure I'm probably just freaking myself out but ive been doing daily necks almost this whole cycle and ive never felt it like this. This morning I checked and it wasn't there. Then a few hours ago it felt harder on one side than the other like I mentioned. I just checked again and now it feels more like a raised round hard bump...about pea sized. It wasn't there in the morning and now I feel it very clearly and defined. Is it possible it's a cyst or something? Ugh, one more thing to worry about. I hate my body right now. I just want it to work :( feeling so down and worried now


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Welcome Melissa! Nice to have a new friend in the thread!
> 
> IsaacRalph, hats yuck about your endo...hope you don't need surgery and hope you get feeling better.
> 
> Hann, I had some OPK confusion yesterday myself. I've decided to start taking Vitex. I started with my first dose yesterday morning. Around noon I did my daily cervix and cm check. My cervix was high, soft and open and I had a lot of Ewcm! Didn't want to get my hopes up but I wondered if I could possibly finally be ovulating. I ran out and got some more tests and took one. It had a visible line but wasn't very dark. I had a noticeable increase in sex drive though haha. Last night I took another OPK and there was no line at all. Hoping the Vitex will make something happen....either ov or AF. Don't really care which anymore, just want my cycle to do something! My temp went up a bit the last few days but nothing super high. Anxious for my ultrasound on
> Saturday but hopefully I'll get some answe
> 
> Today I feel rather fatigued and having some low back pain on the right side.
> 
> Something else that has me a bit worried today...I did my cervix check and I can feel a small hard area near the opening on one side. I figured it was just an odd change in the firmness but I made the mistake if googling it and I got a ton of hits for cervical cancer! Lovely, just what I need to read! I'm not panicking totally yet....will check again later in the day to see if it's there. But I'm wondering if anyone else who does cervix checks has ever felt something similar? :(

Hey mamamac, i think you must had read wrong i haven't got endo my sister has and i was commenting on happycouples post as she has it!
Best thing to do is never ever google anything cuz it can scare the living daylights out of you! x


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Melissa! Nice to have a new friend in the thread!
> 
> IsaacRalph, hats yuck about your endo...hope you don't need surgery and hope you get feeling better.
> 
> Hann, I had some OPK confusion yesterday myself. I've decided to start taking Vitex. I started with my first dose yesterday morning. Around noon I did my daily cervix and cm check. My cervix was high, soft and open and I had a lot of Ewcm! Didn't want to get my hopes up but I wondered if I could possibly finally be ovulating. I ran out and got some more tests and took one. It had a visible line but wasn't very dark. I had a noticeable increase in sex drive though haha. Last night I took another OPK and there was no line at all. Hoping the Vitex will make something happen....either ov or AF. Don't really care which anymore, just want my cycle to do something! My temp went up a bit the last few days but nothing super high. Anxious for my ultrasound on
> Saturday but hopefully I'll get some answe
> 
> Today I feel rather fatigued and having some low back pain on the right side.
> 
> Something else that has me a bit worried today...I did my cervix check and I can feel a small hard area near the opening on one side. I figured it was just an odd change in the firmness but I made the mistake if googling it and I got a ton of hits for cervical cancer! Lovely, just what I need to read! I'm not panicking totally yet....will check again later in the day to see if it's there. But I'm wondering if anyone else who does cervix checks has ever felt something similar? :(
> 
> Hey mamamac, i think you must had read wrong i haven't got endo my sister has and i was commenting on happycouples post as she has it!
> Best thing to do is never ever google anything cuz it can scare the living daylights out of you! xClick to expand...

Oops my bad, meant that to Happycpl! Sorry :blush:


----------



## Hann12

ooSweetPea said:


> mama - I don't know if this is what you are talking about but I have a little bump on my cervix that almost feels like a grain of rice right near the opening? Had it checked with a pap when I was TTC #1 (as it was the first time I had ever even felt my cervix) and it was nothing sinister - dr had said that he thought it was nothing unusual but did the pap to ease my mind as I had a normal one approx 6 mos prior as well. Though not every case is the same - so if you are worried at all I would get it checked out hun!
> 
> Hann, soy made my cycle shorter by about 5 days, however I wasn't ovulating until closer to CD 30 without it, and soy made me ov at CD 28 the first time I used it and CD 25 the second time when I conceived. I took one cycle off soy in between too and ov was at CD 29 that cycle. I can def say that soy made me _feel_ ov a lot stronger and I think it made ov/egg stronger as a result. I cannot remember for certain but for some reason I have a niggling feeling that my OPK's went nuts my last soy cycle with getting almost + and then nothing then + again... I would just BD every other day til temp rise just to cover yourself :flow:

Thanks thats useful to know, I thought i would experiment with it but really hope it has no negative side effects. Will def keep BD and see what happens, though DH is out again tonight grrrr. Hoping he isn't back too late and has some energy lol!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Sweetpea - thanks for the information - out of interest when you took soy did it make your cycles shorter or longer? I was hoping mine would be shorter, last month I think I ov on CD 18, I thought I ov yesterday on CD 14 so I was quite happy but now I have no clue. I'm just going to see what happens with my temps tomorrow. I did another opk and it was negative.
> I have barely drunk a thing all day so that the urine isn't dilluted lol but the tests are definitely negative now. On CD 13 when I had the almost positive they did get less and less prominent as the day went on and then I got ov pains so I assumed that was it but I guess I'll just have to sit it out. Its so frustrating! Funnily enough even when I was trying for my DD I have never had a positive opk so maybe its just me!!
> 
> Hope all the cramps get better for those of you!
> 
> SLA - yay to trying again, hopefully this is your month!
> 
> Mamamac - I always google stuff like that and get scary answers. Have you had a smear recently? I imagine its just because your cervix is in the process of changing from hard to soft or vice versa. Cervical cancer happens over quite some time so if you haven't felt it before, and it sounds like you do regular checks, I think its unlikely to be that. You could always get a smear to double check if you are really worried. As someone who has had pre cancerous cells quite severly (and lazer to remove) I can say that it does take a while for them to develop, years for most people, so def not something that arrives over night. Hope that helps.
> As for ov/AF I hope something happens either way. I know what you mean though, would be just nice to get some assurances that something is happening!!

Bit of advice, make sure you don't dehyrdrate yourself hun as you need to drink lots of water to make an abundance of ewcm! if i were you i wouldn't be doing every 2hrs opk's, i'd do it in the morning say around 11, then in the evening at about 7 and drink plenty after first test until few hrs before next. I would defo think that you will see the lines gradually getting darker leading up to + and like sweetpea said just bd every other day until temp rise to cover yourself! goodluck & happy bding:flower:


----------



## melissasbump

Wow im lost in all the techical stuff! lol I think i need to do some research on all of this, hopefully you guys can help coz im clueless x


----------



## ooSweetPea

mel if you need any help deciphering anything feel free to ask any of us!


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks Sweetpea i appreciate it. All im doing this month so far is working out when i OV, am hoping to leave the rest up to nature. If im still in this position next month, then il be getting the thermometer out and all sorts!


----------



## Hann12

LOL Mel - I was the same!

I've just been on the TTC thread and people have posted photos of the opks - the cheapies and maybe the one I had the other day was positive if I compare it to some of the photos. 
I didn't realise if I was dehydrated it affected cm, I will bear that in mind, clearly I've probably lost that chance this cycle so will do that next cycle. Oh well you live and learn!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> LOL Mel - I was the same!
> 
> I've just been on the TTC thread and people have posted photos of the opks - the cheapies and maybe the one I had the other day was positive if I compare it to some of the photos.
> I didn't realise if I was dehydrated it affected cm, I will bear that in mind, clearly I've probably lost that chance this cycle so will do that next cycle. Oh well you live and learn!

hey don't be so negative, you may have well caught your little eggy this month! I'm not saying being dehydrated you can't get pregnant but it helps with the quality and amount of cm if you well hydrated! Fx'd for a biggr temp rise tomorrow x here's a pick of my +opk this month hope it helps, i took this and sent it dh as he loves to know when i have my surge!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0744.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hann12

Thats good to see - so you can see that one side is slightly darker than the other, I assumed that a positive one would be completely dark?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Thats good to see - so you can see that one side is slightly darker than the other, I assumed that a positive one would be completely dark?

oh no no no no! It just has to look the same or darker (not completely dark), obviously test line is on the left in this pick! so do you think you test was + now??


----------



## Hann12

I'm not sure - it wasn't as wide as the line already there, it was the same colour as the dark line to the left side but then faded to the right, if that makes sense. It the darkest bit was a couple of mm wide, and then it faded as the width went to the right. Does that make sense? It wasn't as wide as yours is dark but as dark as yours is in the bit that was dark. If that makes sense?


----------



## IsaacRalph

yeah i think what your saying is, the lines were as dark as each other but the test line wasn't the same width as the contol line or it was the same width but a part of it just as dark and the rest fading?? i have had a few of these and actually this + opk did too but i look at it from a distance and if it looks vertually the same i consider it + and ff has always backed it up


----------



## IsaacRalph

and yes we are going mad!


----------



## Hann12

Yes thats exactly it - if I look at a distance it looks almost as dark as the control line but not quite but up close half of it looks as dark. I'm just hoping the temps go up and FF confirms. I'm still taking the opks though just in case as I didn't ov until CD 18/19 last month. I'm now really annoyed though as my DH was meant to be home an hour ago and still not back and no sign of him coming home yet which means he'll be really late and no BD. Didn't do it last night either so will have to go 3 days between them. I can only hope I have already ov because if I haven't then I'm losing a valuable chance. Its hard not to get upset with him when this happens!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Yes thats exactly it - if I look at a distance it looks almost as dark as the control line but not quite but up close half of it looks as dark. I'm just hoping the temps go up and FF confirms. I'm still taking the opks though just in case as I didn't ov until CD 18/19 last month. I'm now really annoyed though as my DH was meant to be home an hour ago and still not back and no sign of him coming home yet which means he'll be really late and no BD. Didn't do it last night either so will have to go 3 days between them. I can only hope I have already ov because if I haven't then I'm losing a valuable chance. Its hard not to get upset with him when this happens!!

:hugs: hey listen me @dh have known to set our alarm for 6 in the morning to bd and i expect him to perform after working all day and cycle miles home geting in after 11!:haha:


----------



## Hann12

ha ha you are great! I will try when he gets in, unfortunately he is out drinking I think (his work requires him to go to drinks events) and theres a chance he won't be home until gone midnight, he then gets up at 5.30. I don't think there is much chance he will DTD with me tonight. I'm going to say I'm annoyed though because I really don't want it to ruin any chance we might have! Yes I am going a bit crazy! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Haha same here. DH knows if my stupid body ever manages to ovulate we BD no matter what! I don't care if he just ran a marathon (not that he does that sort of thing haha) but you know what I mean :haha:


----------



## HappyCpl

You ladies crack me up. Our husbands better not complain about sex. ESP when they aren't complying ;) lol. 

Symptom Watch- just noticed I have this odd taste in my mouth. Like I've had foil in my mouth or something...


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> You ladies crack me up. Our husbands better not complain about sex. ESP when they aren't complying ;) lol.
> 
> Symptom Watch- just noticed I have this odd taste in my mouth. Like I've had foil in my mouth or something...

I know its just so funny, my dh is literally wrung out by the time we're done! Good news about the metal taste, hope its a sign for you!:happydance:


----------



## MamaMac123

HappyCpl said:


> You ladies crack me up. Our husbands better not complain about sex. ESP when they aren't complying ;) lol.
> 
> Symptom Watch- just noticed I have this odd taste in my mouth. Like I've had foil in my mouth or something...

Ooo interesting. I've never heard of that being a symptom of pregnancy! Learned something new today haha :) hope its a good sign for u!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

So I got lucky and was able to get into the doc right away tonight. They took a look and said everything looks fine. It's nothing to worry about and is probably just a cyst that is very normal and can come and go with hormone fluctuations. Maybe te Vitex is already havi it's way with my hormone levels and thats why the cyst appeared today. she just told me to have my regular doc follow up with me about it when I see her for my ultrasound results in a couple weeks. :whew: so relieved!!! Sometimes google is just no damn good! Lol


----------



## HollySSmith

Mamamac - I have exactly what you are describing on my cervix as well. It's called a Nubian cyst. They are harmless and can change size (get bigger or even disappear) depending on where you are in your cycle. I had mine checked (and regardless, I would get it checked to confirm), and it's benign. Once I gave birth mine had stayed permanently, but doesn't change much anymore. DH actually noticed it :blush: and was worried but it's completely normal.

I hope all you other ladies are lucky this month! I'm hoping the luck for this group continues! :dust:


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck girlies! Checking in every day!


----------



## MamaMac123

HollySSmith said:


> Mamamac - I have exactly what you are describing on my cervix as well. It's called a Nubian cyst. They are harmless and can change size (get bigger or even disappear) depending on where you are in your cycle. I had mine checked (and regardless, I would get it checked to confirm), and it's benign. Once I gave birth mine had stayed permanently, but doesn't change much anymore. DH actually noticed it :blush: and was worried but it's completely normal.
> 
> I hope all you other ladies are lucky this month! I'm hoping the luck for this group continues! :dust:

Thanks Holly! Really freaked me out today. Feel so relieved to know its no big deal. Hope you're morning sickness isnt beig too tough on you :)


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello my loves...Sorry for being MIA for so long. I ended up miscarrying at 5 weeks 6 days estimated (approx 6 days after finding out I was pregnant). :( I haven't been around because I was so upset and couldnt bare to even come on here. I havent been trying, and I know you are supposed to wait a cycle...but I think I am approx 5DPO as I did start monitoring my temps and CM just so I could be sure when I ovulated. So I guess I am in my 2ww without really trying...minus the couple times we BD'd last week. How is everyone?


----------



## sla545

AllisMommy said:


> Hello my loves...Sorry for being MIA for so long. I ended up miscarrying at 5 weeks 6 days estimated (approx 6 days after finding out I was pregnant). :( I haven't been around because I was so upset and couldnt bare to even come on here. I havent been trying, and I know you are supposed to wait a cycle...but I think I am approx 5DPO as I did start monitoring my temps and CM just so I could be sure when I ovulated. So I guess I am in my 2ww without really trying...minus the couple times we BD'd last week. How is everyone?

So sorry AllisMommy. :hugs: Glad you made your way back to us though!

I am currently on CD6 of cycle 3 in what I feel like is finally a normal cycle after depo. We dont have any issues with :sex:, so hopefully now that things are "normal" we will get our BFP this cycle. 

And in other exciting news, we are closing on our new house tomorrow!! I was really hoping we would already have a BFP so I would know what to do with the extra bedroom, but it is still exciting either way! We have worked really hard to get here and scrimped and saved, so its a dream come true!


----------



## runnergrl

sla545 said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello my loves...Sorry for being MIA for so long. I ended up miscarrying at 5 weeks 6 days estimated (approx 6 days after finding out I was pregnant). :( I haven't been around because I was so upset and couldnt bare to even come on here. I havent been trying, and I know you are supposed to wait a cycle...but I think I am approx 5DPO as I did start monitoring my temps and CM just so I could be sure when I ovulated. So I guess I am in my 2ww without really trying...minus the couple times we BD'd last week. How is everyone?
> 
> So sorry AllisMommy. :hugs: Glad you made your way back to us though!
> 
> I am currently on CD6 of cycle 3 in what I feel like is finally a normal cycle after depo. We dont have any issues with :sex:, so hopefully now that things are "normal" we will get our BFP this cycle.
> 
> And in other exciting news, we are closing on our new house tomorrow!! I was really hoping we would already have a BFP so I would know what to do with the extra bedroom, but it is still exciting either way! We have worked really hard to get here and scrimped and saved, so its a dream come true!Click to expand...

congrats! I hope good things keep happening for you!!


----------



## AllisMommy

So...Congrats Runnrgrl on your BFP. So happy for you. I saw your ticker and had to search for when you announced you were pg!


----------



## elt1013

So sorry AllisMommy:(


----------



## Hann12

I'm so sorry Allismommy - I'm glad you found us again though and hope the next one is a sticky bean :hugs: 

Well.....my temp rose a bit more this morning!!! I think I might just be a slow riser, guess if I get another similar or higher temp tomorrow then I'll get my crosshairs. I really really hope that ovulation is confirmed on FF! I'm trying not to be too excited because it might go back again tomorrow but it is looking good!! 
Oh and no BD last night, had a row about it, he was very late and drunk. I hope I ov anyway so it doesn't matter!!


----------



## Hann12

My excitement has gone already - just seen that I'm spotting, it's faint light pink mixed in with cm. Any ideas what that could be?


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all. 
Happycpl, that metallic taste is exactly what i had when i was pregnant with my little boy, fingers crossed for you!

Allismommy, so sorry to hear your news heres hoping you have some good news very soon!

Hann, you know what im like re symptoms etc so not gonna be very helpful to you. I would poss take it as a positve sign though?

Sla545, seems like lots of exciting things happening for you, hopefully you will get a BFP this month!
AFM, Well ive had loads of EWCM the last few days so am hoping im on the right track, We has DTD the last two nights even though i still think its a little early theres no harm in practicing right? 
I know what you ladies mean re the DTD, I do worry sometimes though that its getting all a bit regimented and we arent just doing it for its own sake, only just to make a baby, i guess its easily done in this situation though...


----------



## HappyCpl

Allismommy- I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

This morning I caved. I had to POAS. Of course it's waaay early. Approx 8 DPO. But I couldnt fight the urge. Of course BFN, but I'm not letting it bring me down. Still planning on testing next week again.


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> My excitement has gone already - just seen that I'm spotting, it's faint light pink mixed in with cm. Any ideas what that could be?

Hann- didn't you say before you thought you could have OV days ago?


----------



## Hann12

HappyCpl said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> My excitement has gone already - just seen that I'm spotting, it's faint light pink mixed in with cm. Any ideas what that could be?
> 
> Hann- didn't you say before you thought you could have OV days ago?Click to expand...

I think I ov bet cd 13-15 so it wouldn't be implantation. I guess it could be ovulation bleeding but never had that before. It was a tiny amount, only noticed it on the toilet paper and only because I'm neurotically watching cm changes. It was about the amount of a 50p in size and light pink mixed with cm. I hope that's all there is and I'm not randomly starting AF or something!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> My excitement has gone already - just seen that I'm spotting, it's faint light pink mixed in with cm. Any ideas what that could be?
> 
> Hann- didn't you say before you thought you could have OV days ago?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I ov bet cd 13-15 so it wouldn't be implantation. I guess it could be ovulation bleeding but never had that before. It was a tiny amount, only noticed it on the toilet paper and only because I'm neurotically watching cm changes. It was about the amount of a 50p in size and light pink mixed with cm. I hope that's all there is and I'm not randomly starting AF or something!!Click to expand...

If its too early for IB, it could be any number of things. I'm with you on maybe a little spotting from OV :) good luck to ya and hope AF stays away since its not her time to join the party.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> My excitement has gone already - just seen that I'm spotting, it's faint light pink mixed in with cm. Any ideas what that could be?
> 
> Hann- didn't you say before you thought you could have OV days ago?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I ov bet cd 13-15 so it wouldn't be implantation. I guess it could be ovulation bleeding but never had that before. It was a tiny amount, only noticed it on the toilet paper and only because I'm neurotically watching cm changes. It was about the amount of a 50p in size and light pink mixed with cm. I hope that's all there is and I'm not randomly starting AF or something!!Click to expand...

Your chart looks promising today! Don't worry about the spotting, probably just from ovulation or maybe its from taking the soy?? I wouldn't worry unless its full on bleeding! X


----------



## IsaacRalph

AllisMommy said:


> Hello my loves...Sorry for being MIA for so long. I ended up miscarrying at 5 weeks 6 days estimated (approx 6 days after finding out I was pregnant). :( I haven't been around because I was so upset and couldnt bare to even come on here. I havent been trying, and I know you are supposed to wait a cycle...but I think I am approx 5DPO as I did start monitoring my temps and CM just so I could be sure when I ovulated. So I guess I am in my 2ww without really trying...minus the couple times we BD'd last week. How is everyone?

Sorry to here your news:hugs: hopefully we'll all have some good news to share with each other & more sticky beans on the way!


----------



## HappyCpl

Totally off topic but had to share the laugh. 

I'm at work this morning and on break with a few coworkers. One pulls me off to the side to tell me I have a whole in my jeans. When she says whole, I think a whole beside my pocket which normally happens with my jeans. Always has. So I go to the restroom to check it out. This is not just a whole, the whole side of my pocket is ripped!! My pretty bright blue panties just a shining. 

So now I have a jacket wrapped around my waist and praying that this split doesn't run down my leg. Lol

Note: These jeans are not too tight and I just bought them a few months ago.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> My excitement has gone already - just seen that I'm spotting, it's faint light pink mixed in with cm. Any ideas what that could be?

If you ovulated a few days ago could I be implantation bleeding at all? Prob too soon but maybe?


----------



## MamaMac123

melissasbump said:


> Morning all.
> Happycpl, that metallic taste is exactly what i had when i was pregnant with my little boy, fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Allismommy, so sorry to hear your news heres hoping you have some good news very soon!
> 
> Hann, you know what im like re symptoms etc so not gonna be very helpful to you. I would poss take it as a positve sign though?
> 
> Sla545, seems like lots of exciting things happening for you, hopefully you will get a BFP this month!
> AFM, Well ive had loads of EWCM the last few days so am hoping im on the right track, We has DTD the last two nights even though i still think its a little early theres no harm in practicing right?
> I know what you ladies mean re the DTD, I do worry sometimes though that its getting all a bit regimented and we arent just doing it for its own sake, only just to make a baby, i guess its easily done in this situation though...

I think it's very easy for that to happen. Think it's important to Dtd other times just because u want to and not just when you're ovulating. Needs to still be because you want to sometimes :) Bu I also think it just sort of come with the territory and hopefully the ttc time goes quickly.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> My excitement has gone already - just seen that I'm spotting, it's faint light pink mixed in with cm. Any ideas what that could be?
> 
> Hann- didn't you say before you thought you could have OV days ago?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I ov bet cd 13-15 so it wouldn't be implantation. I guess it could be ovulation bleeding but never had that before. It was a tiny amount, only noticed it on the toilet paper and only because I'm neurotically watching cm changes. It was about the amount of a 50p in size and light pink mixed with cm. I hope that's all there is and I'm not randomly starting AF or something!!Click to expand...

Mayb it's ov relating due to taking the soy?


----------



## MamaMac123

HappyCpl said:


> Totally off topic but had to share the laugh.
> 
> I'm at work this morning and on break with a few coworkers. One pulls me off to the side to tell me I have a whole in my jeans. When she says whole, I think a whole beside my pocket which normally happens with my jeans. Always has. So I go to the restroom to check it out. This is not just a whole, the whole side of my pocket is ripped!! My pretty bright blue panties just a shining.
> 
> So now I have a jacket wrapped around my waist and praying that this split doesn't run down my leg. Lol
> 
> Note: These jeans are not too tight and I just bought them a few months ago.

Lol oh gosh you poor thing! That stuffs the worst! GL!!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Alliesmom - :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Glad you came back to us though. Hang in there!


----------



## Hann12

Happycpl thats a funny story! 

I've now had a bit more spotting - probably 3 x 50p worth so have started a thread to see whether people think its soy related. Its just a bit strange that its after ovulation. I googled and people said they had it before.


----------



## AllisMommy

Thank you ladies for the positivity <3<3<3

I am 5dpo-6dpo now...I guess. Some people say it takes longer for their cycles to kick in after a miscarriage. but FF told me different the other day. Here's to hoping.

Hann...have you Bd'd a little rough at all lately? I have had that little spotting before, and it was always after sex...or later in the day or the next morning...sometimes I think OH gets ahead of himself.... lol!


----------



## Hann12

My temp dropped again today, not a lot but it should have risen so either my previous temps earlier in the month were inaccurate because I took them at different times or I haven't ovulated. If I had started temping at cd 9/10 I had 3 days where I was 36.48/50, and my cd 1 was 36.48. My temps now are 36.68-72. So in theory I could have ov if you just look at cd11-17. However the temps I recorded from cd 3-10 were higher at 36.5-65. 
I guess I continue to opk, BD, temp and see what happens. Next month I'll temp at exactly the same time each day. I'm annoyed now that I didn't do that this month but I didn't think an hour would have much difference. Also last night I had to get up twice in the night with my DD but I can't do anything about that, guess it may have affected my temp though? 
Anyway all leads me to be happy that I have the blood test next week so I have more information. I'm really fed up now of not knowing if I'm even ovulating!!


----------



## Hann12

Just been sat here thinking about it and the temps I took between cd 3-10 were taken between 6.15-7.00am and I had had the odd glass or two of wine in the evenings as for a lot of that time I had AF. Then from cd 11 I've taken my temp at 5.45am-5.55am and had no alcohol. Do you think that would account for the discrepancies? I'm half tempted to dismiss the temps cd3-10 and see if FF says I've ov. What do you think?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Just been sat here thinking about it and the temps I took between cd 3-10 were taken between 6.15-7.00am and I had had the odd glass or two of wine in the evenings as for a lot of that time I had AF. Then from cd 11 I've taken my temp at 5.45am-5.55am and had no alcohol. Do you think that would account for the discrepancies? I'm half tempted to dismiss the temps cd3-10 and see if FF says I've ov. What do you think?

I think so yes! Whenever I temp later i'm always warmer sometimes by 0.5 degrees! Boy sure about the alcohol really as I hardly drink. Bleeding stopped?


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, I'm thinking it must make a difference as it seems too coincidental that cd 2 was exactly 36.48 at 5.45am and then I got exactly the same reading at that time two days this week before ov. I might write the temps down so I have them to revert to in case it goes down again tomorrow but then dismiss on FF and see when it says I ov. 
No spotting since about 2.30pm yesterday. I couldn't even say it was a bleed, just a tiny tiny amount of pink twice mixed with cm. strange! 
How are you today?


----------



## Hann12

Just taken them out, looks much more like it now. If it ends up that my temp goes back down then I have them written down and will tell dr. I'll take my temp over the next few days at 5.45 and see how that goes.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Just taken them out, looks much more like it now. If it ends up that my temp goes back down then I have them written down and will tell dr. I'll take my temp over the next few days at 5.45 and see how that goes.

yeah that looks better hopefully you will get your crosshairs soon!! I'm fine just feeling really periody which is normal and i have quite a long LP so AF could be tomoz or mon! Will be glad to get this cycle out of the way, it seems i've known for ages that i'm not pregnant this month:wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Its funny how time drags at certain parts of the month! I think I'm now 2/3 dpo and its gone fast so far because its not confirmed. I'm lucky that in the 2ww this time its my DD 1st birthday so its going to keep me very occupied, plus she started walking yesterday (think in a couple of weeks there will be nothing stopping her!), so I'm hoping it will fly by. I don't have much confidence this month in a BFP however I feel like I'm better equipped for next month now I know what I'm doing. You never know though....

You'll have AF before you know it then you'll be able to start again! Plus you have your new plan this month which will hopefully work.


----------



## melissasbump

Faint line on opk this morning, woo hoo!


----------



## Hann12

Yay Mel that's exciting! And right on schedule - get BD!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: to you hann - temping is such a sensitive thing and so many factors can have a huge effect on accuracy! Fx'd you have already caught the eggy!

Issac I still have fx'd for you too - not out yet sweets!

Mel hopefully they darken up soon for you!

AFM got my + OPK this morning (2 days late) and so begins the BD marathon - thank god it's the weekend because this last work week wiped me out totally! Have been doing every other day for past week or so and now will do everyday til temp rise - fxfxfxfxfx!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann, sounds like you're on the ball with everything. Hope you get your crosshairs! 

Went for my ultrasound this morning. Naturally and as expected te ultrasound tech told me nothing! I had hoped they'd at least let me look at the stupid monitor but nope. So now I'm stuck waiting till the 31st till I see my doc. :sigh: 

Hubby and I dtd yesterday and after I had quite a bit of bleeding, much more that the previous spotting. I got all excited thinking the Vitex was getting my AF going finally, but by the time we went to bed last night it had stopped and so far nothin today. Ugh! Seriously this evil devil of a cycle will NEVER end!!! :( feeling so deflated and frustrated right now


----------



## MamaMac123

ooSweetPea said:


> :hugs: to you hann - temping is such a sensitive thing and so many factors can have a huge effect on accuracy! Fx'd you have already caught the eggy!
> 
> Issac I still have fx'd for you too - not out yet sweets!
> 
> Mel hopefully they darken up soon for you!
> 
> AFM got my + OPK this morning (2 days late) and so begins the BD marathon - thank god it's the weekend because this last work week wiped me out totally! Have been doing every other day for past week or so and now will do everyday til temp rise - fxfxfxfxfx!

Yay! Good luck to you and Mel with the opks! Go get those eggs!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Just taken them out, looks much more like it now. If it ends up that my temp goes back down then I have them written down and will tell dr. I'll take my temp over the next few days at 5.45 and see how that goes.
> 
> yeah that looks better hopefully you will get your crosshairs soon!! I'm fine just feeling really periody which is normal and i have quite a long LP so AF could be tomoz or mon! Will be glad to get this cycle out of the way, it seems i've known for ages that i'm not pregnant this month:wacko:Click to expand...

Hang in there babe, you'll be on to the next cycle in no time :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Mama - where is that damn witch?! And so annoying about the scan - although expected not knowing anything can be so frustrating. Roll on 31st - and many :hugs: to you sweets.


----------



## melissasbump

Good luck this weekend Sweetpea!

Mama, hope AF shows up for you soon so you can move on.

Hann, wow you seem to have all bases covered! Its all so confusing isnt it? Well hopefully you are in 2ww now. Are you having a party for Annabelle next weekend? Can you believe our babies are nearly one? where did the time go? So wanna be bump buds again!!


----------



## Hann12

I know Mel I want to be bump buds again too! Yes party this time next week - fingers crossed the weather behaves, or at least doesn't rain all day! When is H's?

Sweatpea - you have def got your bases covered with the BD! I haven't done it as much as you as DH was out during ov time (typical!) but there's always next month!! Good luck!

Mama - how frustrating, I would be annoyed about the scan too but hopefully the next 2 weeks will fly by and that its good news. Hope AF arrives soon too. I remember being so frustrated having no AF for weeks after I stopped BC - think it was 13 weeks, ended up drinking raspberry tea and taking vitex and I got there. I was worried too though. 
Its so stressful not knowing whats going on inside you isn't it?

Issacralph -hope you are having a good weekend, not long till the dreaded witch :)

I REALLY hope tomorrow I finally get crosshairs! As long as these temps stay up. Once I get it I might stop temping, I don't think I can cope with a 2 ww monitoring it all. I know you only do the fertile week don't you IssacRalph? I have the blood test next week so if there's a problem I'll find out from that anyway.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I know Mel I want to be bump buds again too! Yes party this time next week - fingers crossed the weather behaves, or at least doesn't rain all day! When is H's?
> 
> Sweatpea - you have def got your bases covered with the BD! I haven't done it as much as you as DH was out during ov time (typical!) but there's always next month!! Good luck!
> 
> Mama - how frustrating, I would be annoyed about the scan too but hopefully the next 2 weeks will fly by and that its good news. Hope AF arrives soon too. I remember being so frustrated having no AF for weeks after I stopped BC - think it was 13 weeks, ended up drinking raspberry tea and taking vitex and I got there. I was worried too though.
> Its so stressful not knowing whats going on inside you isn't it?
> 
> Issacralph -hope you are having a good weekend, not long till the dreaded witch :)
> 
> I REALLY hope tomorrow I finally get crosshairs! As long as these temps stay up. Once I get it I might stop temping, I don't think I can cope with a 2 ww monitoring it all. I know you only do the fertile week don't you IssacRalph? I have the blood test next week so if there's a problem I'll find out from that anyway.

Sorry girls been at work this evening so I need to catch up on here! yes I only chart for about a week, I've been charting since Isaac was born to prevent pregnancy mainly but obviously using it to help now. I really can't be bothered to get Hung up on it, I start around cd 8, then start opk's at 10, then stop once ovulation is confirmed! I may do the odd temp towards my period to see if its coming down. think i'll come on later tomorrow or Mon but maybe even tues, sometimes I have 16 day LP which is a bit annoying. 
I'd love to be bump buddies with all of you ladies Xx come on you cross hairs


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Hann, sounds like you're on the ball with everything. Hope you get your crosshairs!
> 
> Went for my ultrasound this morning. Naturally and as expected te ultrasound tech told me nothing! I had hoped they'd at least let me look at the stupid monitor but nope. So now I'm stuck waiting till the 31st till I see my doc. :sigh:
> 
> Hubby and I dtd yesterday and after I had quite a bit of bleeding, much more that the previous spotting. I got all excited thinking the Vitex was getting my AF going finally, but by the time we went to bed last night it had stopped and so far nothin today. Ugh! Seriously this evil devil of a cycle will NEVER end!!! :( feeling so deflated and frustrated right now

Hey hun good luck with those results really routing for you! Come in AF, maybe we'll get ours at the same time?? X


----------



## IsaacRalph

Urgh I've got my pre period headache present! Yuk Yuk pants


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph - did AF arrive? Hope so! ( feels funny saying that as normally we hate the witch but as we know it's coming...)

Well I got Crosshairs big yippee!! Very excited! It says I ov on the 15th, I think it was either late 14th or early 15th as my temp started to rise on 15th. I haven't maximised my chances this month because we didn't DTD on the day before or day of ov because DH was out with work. Next cycle, now I know when I ov, I am telling him he can't go out for those 4 days lol! I know we still have a chance this month but always plan for the next to avoid disappointment! I think the soy brought my ov forward by 3/4 days, I just hope my LP is longer too as a result! FX!! 
So I am officially 3DPO!


----------



## Hann12

Okay seriously I have to stop posting positive posts because every time I do it something bad happens after - just been to the toilet and got a big amount of EWCM tinged with blood. So that's pretty confusing! If i'be ov I shouldn't have EWCM and what's with the blood again? Right going to continue DTD, testing opk and temping for next few days. I really hope I have ov, if I haven't then soy has done nothing except cause mid cycle bleeding!! 
I'm going to move my blood test to fri (was weds) as I have ov slightly later anyway. 
What on earth is going on?!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Okay seriously I have to stop posting positive posts because every time I do it something bad happens after - just been to the toilet and got a big amount of EWCM tinged with blood. So that's pretty confusing! If i'be ov I shouldn't have EWCM and what's with the blood again? Right going to continue DTD, testing opk and temping for next few days. I really hope I have ov, if I haven't then soy has done nothing except cause mid cycle bleeding!!
> I'm going to move my blood test to fri (was weds) as I have ov slightly later anyway.
> What on earth is going on?!

Oh no what's going on in your camp, more spotting? You had sex recently, which could account for what looks Like ewcm?? I think you should keep your blood test for wed hun as if you've ovulated few days ago the levels on wed will be fine, I think at least you'll find out if you ovulated when ff said! No period for me yet, I usually have annoying headache for a day or so before AF but temps are rapidly dropping so it won't be long, I just Feel rubbish & got lots to do today, urgghhh!


----------



## Hann12

It was def EWCM not sperm, not DTD since Fri. I read soy can cause spotting so guess that answers that. Will just keep on charting etc. so annoyed at uncertainty


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Hann, the uncertainty must be so annoying you must be looing forward to your blood tests. Im sure all is ok though. 

IssacRalph, sorry you are feeling rubbish, hope the headaches clear soon and you can get on with things. 

Well AFM, Did OPK this morning expecting a nice dark line, however it was really faint, probably fainter than yesterday which confuses me? I still dont think ive OV'd yet though, however we have technically covered ourseves by DTD for the last four days anyway. Today, ive got these mild cramps down in my lower stomach to either side, not sure what that is..


----------



## Hann12

Mel you could have missed your surge then be getting ovulation pain. I'd keep testing the opk though just to be sure. If you don't get BFP this cycle then do a week of temping as that might help clarify. 

Still seething that I was so excited by my crosshairs and raised temps - my chart really looks like I should have ov last week, only to get this mystery EWCM. The only other thing I can think of is that soy causes more estrogen so unless I now have too much and that's causing the EWCM and spotting. I read we all get a second spike of estrogen around 6dpo but some get it early. It's possible it's that. 
Or I haven't ov yet!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Mel you could have missed your surge then be getting ovulation pain. I'd keep testing the opk though just to be sure. If you don't get BFP this cycle then do a week of temping as that might help clarify.
> 
> Still seething that I was so excited by my crosshairs and raised temps - my chart really looks like I should have ov last week, only to get this mystery EWCM. The only other thing I can think of is that soy causes more estrogen so unless I now have too much and that's causing the EWCM and spotting. I read we all get a second spike of estrogen around 6dpo but some get it early. It's possible it's that.
> Or I haven't ov yet!!

hey I get another day of ewcm around cd 9/10 so I suppose it could be second estrogen surge, and the fact your taking soy could alter things! Its horrible for you as its just so much uncertainty to think about


----------



## IsaacRalph

melissasbump said:


> Oh Hann, the uncertainty must be so annoying you must be looing forward to your blood tests. Im sure all is ok though.
> 
> IssacRalph, sorry you are feeling rubbish, hope the headaches clear soon and you can get on with things.
> 
> Well AFM, Did OPK this morning expecting a nice dark line, however it was really faint, probably fainter than yesterday which confuses me? I still dont think ive OV'd yet though, however we have technically covered ourseves by DTD for the last four days anyway. Today, ive got these mild cramps down in my lower stomach to either side, not sure what that is..

Well thanks hun! I'll tell you I always start having kinda stretching pain on both sides a few days before I ovulate. Hopefully you'll get you +opk soon Xx


----------



## elt1013

melissasbump said:


> Oh Hann, the uncertainty must be so annoying you must be looing forward to your blood tests. Im sure all is ok though.
> 
> IssacRalph, sorry you are feeling rubbish, hope the headaches clear soon and you can get on with things.
> 
> Well AFM, Did OPK this morning expecting a nice dark line, however it was really faint, probably fainter than yesterday which confuses me? I still dont think ive OV'd yet though, however we have technically covered ourseves by DTD for the last four days anyway. Today, ive got these mild cramps down in my lower stomach to either side, not sure what that is..

I had that happen to me this month also. Keep testing....I ended up having to do like 3 a day this cycle near O because it kept getting lighter, then darker, (back and forth) until finally positive. I have also found that mine tend to be darker later in the day for some reason? Good luck!!


----------



## Hann12

Been doing some research and I should never have taken the soy, I think its basically made my body produce too much estrogen and I don't have the progesterone to balance it so I'm getting the spotting. The likelihood is that I won't even ovulate this month and if I have a pregnancy couldn't sustain as the lining is shredding. Obviously that will be confirmed in the blood test but I'm pretty sure thats whats happening. Feeling pretty upset and sad. I hope its only affected one cycle and I'll be okay next cycle. Guess its best never to mess with these things?!
Spotting stopped all day until about an hour ago, and is now worse. I read it will probably continue until AF is due. Basically too much estrogen causes the lining to shred early. 
How depressing to have most probably ruined a cycle. Can only hope its just the one and I haven't caused longer term damage. :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Been doing some research and I should never have taken the soy, I think its basically made my body produce too much estrogen and I don't have the progesterone to balance it so I'm getting the spotting. The likelihood is that I won't even ovulate this month and if I have a pregnancy couldn't sustain as the lining is shredding. Obviously that will be confirmed in the blood test but I'm pretty sure thats whats happening. Feeling pretty upset and sad. I hope its only affected one cycle and I'll be okay next cycle. Guess its best never to mess with these things?!
> Spotting stopped all day until about an hour ago, and is now worse. I read it will probably continue until AF is due. Basically too much estrogen causes the lining to shred early.
> How depressing to have most probably ruined a cycle. Can only hope its just the one and I haven't caused longer term damage. :(

Aww hun try not to be too upset! I never tool it so don't know too much on it but it sounds like you know your stuff on it now. So have you stopped taking it now or do you take it on certain days?? You had an 11 day LP didn't last month right? Is it 10 or below they worry about, wish I could give you 2 of mine! What's the bleeding like? Also I'm pretty sure if you've not been successful this month it won't affect your cycle in the ling term. That's why I'm hesitant to try anything again although when I got pg with son I took evening primrose but i'm sure it delayed ovulation a few months back so won't take it again! Keep ya chin up x period still not here I Feel like my womb is gonna fall out at any minute, ouch!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, it helps being able to come on and get support from you all. I don't know for sure if that's what's happened, it's an educated guess. I googled it and loads of people seem to have had spotting at 3dpo. I'll just have to wait it out and see what the tests reveal. Just had a cry to my DH, he was really sweet, that helped. 

Hope AF comes soon for you


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well its cd1 for me girls, thank you god! 29 day cycle much natter than 39 like it used to be. Hope everyone's ok


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Well its cd1 for me girls, thank you god! 29 day cycle much natter than 39 like it used to be. Hope everyone's ok

Yay that's great news! I think mine will be more like 39 this month than 29 it was last month! No more bleeding this morning and DTD last night and it didn't dislodge any more but who knows! I don't think I will ov this month, I know my temps look like I did but think they are wrong. I woke at 5.30 this morning (15 mins earlier) and temped and my temp was 36.49 which is almost the lowest it has been. I went back to sleep (didn't drink, move or talk) and did it again when I woke and it was 36.8. I'm guessing I should pay attention to the lower temp though, in which case no ovulation. I'll have it confirmed in the blood work. I'm sure it's the soy. Grrrr
Just wanted to get rid of this cycle and start again, could kick myself for messing with things!!


----------



## melissasbump

IsaacRalph said:


> Well its cd1 for me girls, thank you god! 29 day cycle much natter than 39 like it used to be. Hope everyone's ok

Yay now you can move on!

Hann, oh hun, i understand how you must feel and bless Greg for being so reassuring, as you know im far from the expert on any of this (im always asking you for advice lol) but i really think that its very doubtful that you have messed yourself up or done any damage, i know how much you want this as we are both in the same boat there, just try any think positve and im sure all will be fine and that BFP will come before you know it!:hugs:::hugs:
AFM I was on lates at work last night, and all evening, felt crampy, lower backache, bloating and err.. "damp" down there and when i went to toilet there was always EWCM, so here me really thinking its OV time then when i get home and take a test its a barely there line, if that, so mega confused! We DTD anyway though lol, whatever is happening to my body we are certainly going all out this month so cant say we havent tried.


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac - yay for a new cycle! Fresh start! Totally jealous lol but way happy for you! Go get that :bfp: this month!!!

Mel - nice work on the BDing :hehe: DH and I have kept it really often as my cycle is so put of whack and if I ever actually ov we don't want to risk missing it. ;) best way to cover all the bases. 

Hann - :hugs: I'm sorry you're so frustrated hun. I've done a lot of research and talked to a lot of people on here about soy and other herbal fertility stuff like the Vitex I'm now taking. What everyone has told me is only to take this stuff if your cycle is already totally messed up. If you have a more normal cycle it can just mess things up. But you only took it the one cycle. I bet next cycle you'll be fine. If you're ov and getting AF on your own and cycle isn't stupidly long then I wouldn't mess to much with herbs. If you're pretty regular your hormone levels must be pretty normal and so you don't want to mess with them. Maybe try some of the other/non hormonal tricks for next month like using Preseed or the soft cups etc. As for this month, you may still have ov just fine. You're not out yet babe! Hang in there and look forward to your blood work :) We're here for ya! 

As for me, I had some increased sex drive this weekend and yesterday I had a bunch of Ewcm. But of course is just gone to the bathroom and couldn't do an opk! Errr just wasn't expecting it! So I waited an hour and then took one. Got a faint line but as it had only been an hour I think my urine was more diluted than usual plus it was like 9 pm. Thi morning I'm having some weird cramping. Hoping maybe it's ov pain (not sure if I have that or not as I never chart etc before now) or at least that AF is coming. Still just waiting for something to happen! I have noticed with my temps, I started temping at 5 am instead of 6 and have made sure I dont get up to use the bathroom before temping and sinc then my temps have stuck right around the same each day. Much less erratic than they've been all cycle. Could be from the Vitex or my temping change or both, but I take it as a positive sign.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks guys - so i posted on a thread that has soy takers on it, some one came back and said that they had spotting with soy but ovulated, so maybe it might be okay this month. I can only hope! I am continue to BD, opk and temp just in case. Someone else said that the sip in the temps today - 5dpo could be an implantation dip, guess I'll see tomorrow if the temps rise again. I thought 5dpo is too early but maybe not for some. I am not feeling like it will be though. I think this month is a write off but I'll just sit it out and see. One things for sure - no more soy for me!! :)

Mamamac - hopefully this is the start of things for you. I really hope so! I think your plan on temping is sensible, I'm def going to temp at the same time next cycle. My temps are completely erratic this month.

Mel - you may have already had the positive opk yesterday, either way you totally have your bases covered - a whole week of BD plus this week. Your husband is very good, mine def wouldn't do it every day, not that he is in every day! We are now DTD every 2 days until AF. Actually we can't on THursday, Fri or Sat as DHs parents are staying grrr. Then DH is away Monday night. Ah well. Theres always next month - looking forward to a new start!


----------



## sla545

I missed a bit being out this weekend! I have been without internet access for two days and I was dying! 

Well, it is CD10 for me. I think I will O in the next couple days here. No positive OPK yet, but I only peed on two this weekend since was busy with moving. Going to start two times a day today. DH and I had not BD for about two weeks since we have crossed schedules and been so busy with moving, so we need to get to it tonight! 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## marieb

Hi girls!!!! I've been reading regularly but haven't been posting much as I've been feeling pretty awful the past few days.



Hann12 said:


> Been doing some research and I should never have taken the soy, I think its basically made my body produce too much estrogen and I don't have the progesterone to balance it so I'm getting the spotting. The likelihood is that I won't even ovulate this month and if I have a pregnancy couldn't sustain as the lining is shredding. Obviously that will be confirmed in the blood test but I'm pretty sure thats whats happening. Feeling pretty upset and sad. I hope its only affected one cycle and I'll be okay next cycle. Guess its best never to mess with these things?!
> Spotting stopped all day until about an hour ago, and is now worse. I read it will probably continue until AF is due. Basically too much estrogen causes the lining to shred early.
> How depressing to have most probably ruined a cycle. Can only hope its just the one and I haven't caused longer term damage. :(

I'm so sorry soy had this effect on you. Hopefully it's just a little bit of breakthrough bleeding or residual bleeding after ovulation, and you'll be on your way to a BFP soon :)




IsaacRalph said:


> Well its cd1 for me girls, thank you god! 29 day cycle much natter than 39 like it used to be. Hope everyone's ok

Here's to a clean slate and a BFP in a few weeks!


Mamamac- Hoping this cycle comes to an end for you soon!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey sla, how's the move going? :)


----------



## sla545

MamaMac123 said:


> Hey sla, how's the move going? :)

Awesome! We have almost everything out of our old house. Still unpacking but I am so in love with our new house! We built it, so we picked everything out, but it is so nice to see all our furniture look great and just how we pictured! Hopefully we will be all settled by the end of the week. It is also pretty hard to pay attention to charting and POAS when you are moving!


----------



## Hann12

sla545 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sla, how's the move going? :)
> 
> Awesome! We have almost everything out of our old house. Still unpacking but I am so in love with our new house! We built it, so we picked everything out, but it is so nice to see all our furniture look great and just how we pictured! Hopefully we will be all settled by the end of the week. It is also pretty hard to pay attention to charting and POAS when you are moving!Click to expand...

Thats great Sla - plus keeps your mind occupied! We moved a few months back and I'm so happy in our new home. 

Spotting again....arrgghhh


----------



## Hann12

Okay temp still low today and I'm almost 100% positive I haven't ovulated. I thought back to my first cycle after BF and it was similar - had spotting then had a 5 week cycle (I think I did ov but was short LP). It would make send that I had a hormone imbalance after BF and that the soy has done the same thing. So test will confirm it then hopefully they'll repeat the test next cycle and things will be more normal, think it took me 2 cycles to recover after BF but I'm hoping that's a bit different and the soy won't be so long lasting. I guess I may still ov on the next couple of weeks still anyway. Continue charting and opk. 
Feeling more positive today now I have my head around the fact that I have not ov'd


----------



## AllisMommy

I hope either AF comes or you OV soon HANN!!!
I am so sorry your cycle has been so weird. 
<3
I am 9dpo according to my temps etc.. and according to FF...
Didnt really try..but did bd around ovulation, so we will see if I can get a lucky sticky bean so quickly. Had a large dip today in temps. No spotting and no sign of AF. Very tired and some heartburn. We will see!


----------



## Hann12

Oh exciting allismom! I hope it is an ID! I have heard it's possible to be more fertile after a loss. Hope you get some good news soon


----------



## AllisMommy

Thank you friend...
How are you feeling these days? I am hoping less stressed and more positive about your cycle?


----------



## melissasbump

Hiya,
Sla545, glad the move went well!

Hann, hope you are feeling ok today hun and that you got a decent nights sleep in 

Allismommy, fingers crossed for you. 

Ok, so stupid question time (i dont have a clue lol) So the way ive been feeling last couple of days im sure i have OV'd but i havent picked up a really decent line on an OPK, weill i have only been randomly testing so its very possible i missed that anyhow. I have tested again this moring and still only got avery faint line, so my question is, will i still get a faint line after OV or should i see nothing at all?


----------



## Hann12

I am feeling more positive, I definitely shouldn't have taken the soy but there is no point getting down about it, it's done! Just will wait it out and hope for a better cycle next cycle! 

Mel I have no idea, my thinking is that you wouldn't get a line after so you may still get one but the others know more!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry should add Mel that you're not meant to use FMU - optimum time to test is meant to be 10am - 7pm I think. Having said that I think you said you are working nights this week so guessing you aren't using FMU?


----------



## melissasbump

Thankd Hann, Arrghhh i dont know its so confusing! OH thinks todays line is a bit darker so maybe ive still not OV'D? I know it should be dark because i got a lovely dark line last month. 
We were up ALL night with H last night, he was so upset crying and would only sleep on us, very random so safe to say we are all exausted today!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Morning lovely ladies!

han- glad your feeling positive about things, bit weird how your temps went up & now back down?

melissabump- sounds like your well covered if you have missed your surge, do you chart? bet your both tired with you LO keeping you up & all that bding, i'm enjoying a BD break at the mo, he he!

alliesmommy- Fx'd for this cycle, you gonna test soon or leave it until AF is due?

mammamac- come on AF!

cd 2 here and feeling fine, cramps, headaches all gone I'm goung to enjoy feeling normal for a week or so then back to aches, pains & pms arrggh!


----------



## Hann12

Hi IssacRalph - so glad things are good for you today, how jealous am I of you starting a new cycle lol!! You can even enjoy a nice glass of wine.....

I'm now just mystified by my situation, I've googled everywhere and spotting seems to be caused by:
1) ovulation - fine but then why have my temps dropped
2) low progesterone - but you have to have ovulated for that, unless its so low as to cause AF which its def not, no spotting today
3) estrogen breakthrough bleed - but thats associated with taking BC
4) Implantation bleed - too early and my temps have been down for 2 days
5) DTD - but its not happening directly as a result of that

Thats pretty much it! I will obviously find out when the bloods come back but I can't see how I have ovulated if my temps have dropped. Just all very odd. I asked about it on the soy thread here and the ladies on there are completely stumped too. Some said that they had spotting with soy but they always ovulated. 
Funny thing is that I'm feeling a bit achy/sensitive in the ovary/uterus region, so maybe I keep gearing up to ovulate but not, but then that wouldn't explain the spotting. 
Opks are very much negative. 
Just plain strange! Just want to get on with a new cycle and hope its more normal with the next one. 

Mel - I think you are covered anyway so I wouldn't worry too much about the opk. I have a good feeling for you. To be honest if you don't get a bfp after all the BD effort this month then thats very unfair!!


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks ladies, just a further update just been to toilet and when i wiped there was brownish cm when before it has been ewcm or slightly creamy. Now i am confused. And i feel like death warmed up lol x


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies! 

Hann - I so understand Hun, it is so frustrating not knowing what your own body is doing or why it's not working right. Hopefully by next cycle it will have all sorted out for ya :hugs: In the meantime think positive and know you're not alone :) 

Mel - I have yet to see a positive opk on my end and my cycle is def messed up to the tenth degree! But with all the opks I have taken lately, I know I almost always see a faint line. Not sure if it's me or the test. Could be my messed up hormone levels or may just be how the test is and I'm able to see the line faintly. Do you typically get no visible line at all when not ov? As for the brownish cm :shrug: no idea there. Was going to suggest implantation bleeding but sounds like its possible you haven't even ov yet. Good luck!!! Sorry I'm not more help. 

Allies mom- good luck this cycle babe! 

Isaac - enjoy your feel good down time :) fx for you this cycle! 

This morning my temp had a huge drop. Not sure what's up there. Still sort of hoping it may be the dip before ov. Or maybe the dip for AF. Either would be most welcome!!! Haha Yesterday I had some cramping and some major low back pain. Anyone know of that could be ov pain? If you get ov pain can you guys describe it for me? Is it before or on the day of ov? Is it similar to menstral cramps or different? Are backaches part of it? I never tracked ov before so I have no idea how I feel when ov. It's possible I haven't ov for 7-8 years. :shrug:


----------



## Hann12

Hey mama - the dip and the pains sound promising. I get ov pains normally at ovulation and after and mine feel like a stitch low down. I knwo everyones are different though! 
I get backache too but I have a terrible back so in general my back is always hurting or aching lol!
I'm now getting a lot of cramping, very strange!


----------



## AllisMommy

Thans Mama and Mel. My fingers are crossed too! I was not sure if I would be ready so soon, but I feel that I am. 

So symptoms

dpo 1-5 nothing realllly significant. Some normal twinges and pulls, but that's just normal for me.
dpo 6 - cramping
dpo 7 - cramping, fatigue, headaches, dizziness
dpo 8 - same as 7 with bbt dip
dpo 9 - same as 7 and 8 with added bleeding gums and increased dizziness. Anyone else in the 2ww?


----------



## IsaacRalph

AllisMommy said:


> Thans Mama and Mel. My fingers are crossed too! I was not sure if I would be ready so soon, but I feel that I am.
> 
> So symptoms
> 
> dpo 1-5 nothing realllly significant. Some normal twinges and pulls, but that's just normal for me.
> dpo 6 - cramping
> dpo 7 - cramping, fatigue, headaches, dizziness
> dpo 8 - same as 7 with bbt dip
> dpo 9 - same as 7 and 8 with added bleeding gums and increased dizziness. Anyone else in the 2ww?

hey thats normal thats all i wanted after my mmc back in 2010 before ds, it took us another 5 long months to concieve our ds! But it sounds like you and your partner are really fertile, it only took one try didn't and you got your bfp, correct me if i'm wrong! I'm waiting to ovulate so i haven't got the agony of the tww just yet, last month was just awful as i had so many symptoms but it turned out to be pms. It sounds like your in tune with your body, maybe you should test in next few days! hoping that you get your bfp,good luck:flower:


----------



## AllisMommy

IsaacRalph said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Thans Mama and Mel. My fingers are crossed too! I was not sure if I would be ready so soon, but I feel that I am.
> 
> So symptoms
> 
> dpo 1-5 nothing realllly significant. Some normal twinges and pulls, but that's just normal for me.
> dpo 6 - cramping
> dpo 7 - cramping, fatigue, headaches, dizziness
> dpo 8 - same as 7 with bbt dip
> dpo 9 - same as 7 and 8 with added bleeding gums and increased dizziness. Anyone else in the 2ww?
> 
> hey thats normal thats all i wanted after my mmc back in 2010 before ds, it took us another 5 long months to concieve our ds! But it sounds like you and your partner are really fertile, it only took one try didn't and you got your bfp, correct me if i'm wrong! I'm waiting to ovulate so i haven't got the agony of the tww just yet, last month was just awful as i had so many symptoms but it turned out to be pms. It sounds like your in tune with your body, maybe you should test in next few days! hoping that you get your bfp,good luck:flower:Click to expand...



It took us one month of NTNP, and we have our angel baby...
So this is first month post the mmc...so we will see! I do know my body pretty well...but it's days like today I sit here and think...have i had heartburn this whole cycle or has it just been since O..I cant remember, and I dont usually chart my symptoms..


----------



## Hann12

I hope you've been lucky this month Allismommy! 

I could be 6dpo but I also may not have ovulated so I may or may not be in the 2ww! I've had lots of cramping and backache today and a bit of cm but of no substance, No spotting though as yet but there is still time! My temps are all over the place so I can't say what's going on there!


----------



## MamaMac123

Just took another OPK and yet another negative....honestly at this point I feel like getting a positive OPK would be more miraculous than seeing a unicorn trotting down my street! Feels like its never gonna happen for us :(


----------



## Hann12

Mama hopefully it means that AF is about to arrive instead? At least that way you get to start afresh. Obviously a positive opk would be great too but I'm assuming that anything is better than nothing. Opks are really tough sometimes! I am constantly POAS even now as I just keep assuming I've not ovulated and they are whiter than white! It's very disheartening! I hope something happens soon for you - hopefully the fact that your temp dropped is a good sign one way or another :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Does anyone know how early in pregnancy a dr can tell by ultrasound?


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> Does anyone know how early in pregnancy a dr can tell by ultrasound?

Yeah hun they normally see a sac at about 4-5 weeks, then fetal heartbeat between 5-6 weeks, needs to trans vaginal scan to see pregnancy this early though! Why do you ask? X


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Just took another OPK and yet another negative....honestly at this point I feel like getting a positive OPK would be more miraculous than seeing a unicorn trotting down my street! Feels like its never gonna happen for us :(

Hey keep believing it will happen hun, just have faith in yourself! Are you particularly stressed at the moment besides ttc, do you do anything to relax?


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how early in pregnancy a dr can tell by ultrasound?
> 
> Yeah hun they normally see a sac at about 4-5 weeks, then fetal heartbeat between 5-6 weeks, needs to trans vaginal scan to see pregnancy this early though! Why do you ask? XClick to expand...

I have been having HORRIBLE back and pelvic pain these last few days. To the point that I went to the ER yesterday. They did and ultrasound then and said I had some fluid but there wasn't any cysts on my ovaries and could not figure out why I was hurting so bad. No UTI, no kidney stones or infection, no bladder infection. Nothing. They did a urine test for pregnancy but no blood test. Urine was negative. I ovulated sometime between the 4th and 8th of this month. I don't temp, I'm just going off the OPK's. Could it be too soon since they didn't check my blood? Or would they have seen that on the ultrasound?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well 1 you could be too early if you ovulated between 4th-8th too even pick it up by hpt and 2 you would Defo not see anything on an ultrasound abdomen or vaginal its just too early! So you could potentially be leading up to 4 weeks, sometimes there are tell tail signs like a luteal cyst if your pregnant?? Sometimes you can have luteal cysts without pregnancy & they can go pop causing pain and not be able to show up on ultrasound! Are you feeling better now?


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph said:


> Well 1 you could be too early if you ovulated between 4th-8th too even pick it up by hpt and 2 you would Defo not see anything on an ultrasound abdomen or vaginal its just too early! So you could potentially be leading up to 4 weeks, sometimes there are tell tail signs like a luteal cyst if your pregnant?? Sometimes you can have luteal cysts without pregnancy & they can go pop causing pain and not be able to show up on ultrasound! Are you feeling better now?

That's reassuring some. I'm still feeling loads of pressure in my pelvic area today and lots of cramping in my back. The first physician I saw at my primary DR's office (my dr wasn't available) thought I was getting ready to start my period. I went off on him. On a scale of 1-10 my pain was a 10. AF pain is not that bad. I hurt as bad as I did when I was in labor with my daughter. So I went straight to ER since he didn't help. ER really wasn't much more help other than having to give me 4 Percocet in 3.5 hours b/c of the pain being so intense. I followed up with my OB/GYN and he also wasn't any help. I felt so hopeless. Since no one did blood work I worry about it being ectopic if we are. 

But at what point do I go back and demand more answers? At what point do we test again? I thought about calling my old OB and going back to them. He has seen me since I was 12. His office is just so busy there.


----------



## HappyCpl

I have had a lot of N/V since Saturday. They gave me phenregan(SP?) for that. Of course it just knocks me out. I cried all day yesterday and DH just felt so helpless.


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Well 1 you could be too early if you ovulated between 4th-8th too even pick it up by hpt and 2 you would Defo not see anything on an ultrasound abdomen or vaginal its just too early! So you could potentially be leading up to 4 weeks, sometimes there are tell tail signs like a luteal cyst if your pregnant?? Sometimes you can have luteal cysts without pregnancy & they can go pop causing pain and not be able t
> o show up on ultrasound! Are you feeling better now?
> 
> That's reassuring some. I'm still feeling loads of pressure in my pelvic area today and lots of cramping in my back. The first physician I saw at my primary DR's office (my dr wasn't available) thought I was getting ready to start my period. I went off on him. On a scale of 1-10 my pain was a 10. AF pain is not that bad. I hurt as bad as I did when I was in labor with my daughter. So I went straight to ER since he didn't help. ER really wasn't much more help other than having to give me 4 Percocet in 3.5 hours b/c of the pain being so intense. I followed up with my OB/GYN and he also wasn't any help. I felt so hopeless. Since no one did blood work I worry about it being ectopic if we are.
> 
> But at what point do I go back and demand more answers? At what point do we test again? I thought about calling my old OB and going back to them. He has seen me since I was 12. His office is just so busy there.Click to expand...

I'm surprised they didn't do any blood work to rule out things, I work in a&e and we normally do bloods with anyone with abdomen pain as it can have number of causes & testing the inflammatory markers & white cell count can tell a lot in these situations and I Defo think they should have checked serum hcg.So they've ruled out uti, & I assume they looked at your appendix etc?? Did they mention anything like endometriosis?? did they do any swabs of your vagina, anything like that??I think if your still unwell tomorrow you should go back and insist in a blood test to check for infection & pregnancy! Hope this is a good thing for you and you end up preggers.:flower: Feel free to contact me for advice if your condition changes x


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you so much IsaacRalph. They do not feel like it was my appendix. But I was shocked they didn't do any blood work. How could they rule out infection? Also, no swabs either. Only urine, pelvic exam, and vaginal U/S. I have a history of endometriosis but it has never felt like this.


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm so sorry happycpl :( that all sounds awful. :hugs: hope someone is able to give you some answers and hope the pain gets better.


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Just took another OPK and yet another negative....honestly at this point I feel like getting a positive OPK would be more miraculous than seeing a unicorn trotting down my street! Feels like its never gonna happen for us :(
> 
> Hey keep believing it will happen hun, just have faith in yourself! Are you particularly stressed at the moment besides ttc, do you do anything to relax?Click to expand...

Thanks hun, other than all the ttc drama of my own body I'm not too stressed out. Job is great, things with DH are wonderful. I'm a pretty happy camper other than my stupid body.


----------



## AllisMommy

Isaac, I love how informative you are to everyone. Took the words out of my mouth. There is no way the ER I have done clinical in for Nursing would ever discharge without blood work. That's like protocol with abdominal pain. Abdominal ultrasound, blood work, and a NPO diet. Crazy they didn't do that for you HappyCpl.

So, the gums are super sore today. And started bleeding when I brushed this morning and this evening. My front teeth also feel a little sore. (it's not my hygiene as I have never had a cavity in my life and never experienced tooth pain). It almost feels like I was hit in the mouth :( Any idea if these are symptoms..

Also..may be TMI..but my labia are sore. Like they just have dull pain, not a sting..more like almost cramping.

Nothing going on with bbs. But then again, I didnt notice bbs discomfort with my angel baby or with dd (until milk came in).

Let's see. Poor balance, and kinda dizzy/lightheaded when going from lying to standing.

Hoping these are good signs.

10dpo tomorrow.


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Just took another OPK and yet another negative....honestly at this point I feel like getting a positive OPK would be more miraculous than seeing a unicorn trotting down my street! Feels like its never gonna happen for us :(
> 
> Hey keep believing it will happen hun, just have faith in yourself! Are you particularly stressed at the moment besides ttc, do you do anything to relax?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, other than all the ttc drama of my own body I'm not too stressed out. Job is great, things with DH are wonderful. I'm a pretty happy camper other than my stupid body.Click to expand...

Very glad to hear it too! :thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

Allismommy - its all sounding good for you - are you going to test? FX for you!

Happycpl - I hope you are feeling better, I can't offer any better advice than the ladies already have, it sounds like they have covered it all with good advice but just wanted you to know I was thinking of you

mama - any sign of anything else?

IssacRalph - hi, not long now before you get BD again!

Mel - any positive opks yet?

AFM - no updates, I posted my chart on to FF for an expert to look at and they think I havent ovulated. They think my body geared up for it and it didn't happen. I think they are probably right. Whether it was the soy or not who knows. Blood test on Friday (did end up moving it because my DH is off work on Friday so its easier to have it then because he can look after DD while I go). I have been really stressed this month because I'm trying to find out whether I'm going back to work, and its been a difficult time and still not over so maybe thats had a bigger impact than the soy. Hopefully once a decision is made I'll be starting off a new cycle and it will be more successful! In the meantime I have to stop worrying about my cycle, just wait for the test results, and focus more on what I am going to do about my job!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Allismommy - its all sounding good for you - are you going to test? FX for you!
> 
> Happycpl - I hope you are feeling better, I can't offer any better advice than the ladies already have, it sounds like they have covered it all with good advice but just wanted you to know I was thinking of you
> 
> mama - any sign of anything else?
> 
> IssacRalph - hi, not long now before you get BD again!
> 
> Mel - any positive opks yet?
> 
> AFM - no updates, I posted my chart on to FF for an expert to look at and they think I havent ovulated. They think my body geared up for it and it didn't happen. I think they are probably right. Whether it was the soy or not who knows. Blood test on Friday (did end up moving it because my DH is off work on Friday so its easier to have it then because he can look after DD while I go). I have been really stressed this month because I'm trying to find out whether I'm going back to work, and its been a difficult time and still not over so maybe thats had a bigger impact than the soy. Hopefully once a decision is made I'll be starting off a new cycle and it will be more successful! In the meantime I have to stop worrying about my cycle, just wait for the test results, and focus more on what I am going to do about my job!

Hey hun yeah period almost done, it only last for about 3 days then its gone, very lucky not to have horrible heavy painful periods! I suffer before hand though. I was just wondering what happens to your chart if you take out + opk?? Will be interesting to find out your results of bloodtest but i'm guessing you won't find out until next week?? I only find put mine so soon is cuz I have access to the system so within an hr or so they're there! Yeah dh is feeling the abstinence now he's virtually gagging for me, bless him!


----------



## Hann12

If I take the opk out then it says I haven't ovulated, just taken it out. Think my body geared up to then didn't. Whether that means I still will later or not at all is anyones guess! I've read stories of both happening! I just want this cycle to be over so I can start again! 

You are lucky to only get 3 day AF, mine are 6/7 days and quite heavy.


----------



## melissasbump

Positve OPK today! yay! At least i know where iam at now and actually my phone app is spot on with it


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you everyone for the support. :hugs:

Looks like cycle 7 is out. AF showed her head on the day I had planned to test. Looks like we are on to having DH tested on the 2nd which is right around the time we should be BD. Not expecting much from cycle 8 but we'll see. We have discussed it and think we are gonna take a break this cycle. We'll use OPK (for me only he doesn't want to see) so that we can tell how long my cycle will be. The last 2 months AF has showed up exactly 14 days from the day of the first +. I've also been using FMU. After seeing ya'lls post, I'm going to switch to late afternoon when I get home from work. I think this is how we have missed our window (well obviously since we aren't getting BFP lol). 

Sorry if I sound so negative. Good luck to you ladies.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> If I take the opk out then it says I haven't ovulated, just taken it out. Think my body geared up to then didn't. Whether that means I still will later or not at all is anyones guess! I've read stories of both happening! I just want this cycle to be over so I can start again!
> 
> You are lucky to only get 3 day AF, mine are 6/7 days and quite heavy.

Well that's interesting thats changed now! I'd say as you weren't convinced it was positive you probably haven't ovulated yet then. So hopefully it should be any day now then? You still poas??


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> Thank you everyone for the support. :hugs:
> 
> Looks like cycle 7 is out. AF showed her head on the day I had planned to test. Looks like we are on to having DH tested on the 2nd which is right around the time we should be BD. Not expecting much from cycle 8 but we'll see. We have discussed it and think we are gonna take a break this cycle. We'll use OPK (for me only he doesn't want to see) so that we can tell how long my cycle will be. The last 2 months AF has showed up exactly 14 days from the day of the first +. I've also been using FMU. After seeing ya'lls post, I'm going to switch to late afternoon when I get home from work. I think this is how we have missed our window (well obviously since we aren't getting BFP lol).
> 
> Sorry if I sound so negative. Good luck to you ladies.

Hey your 1 more k


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> Thank you everyone for the support. :hugs:
> 
> Looks like cycle 7 is out. AF showed her head on the day I had planned to test. Looks like we are on to having DH tested on the 2nd which is right around the time we should be BD. Not expecting much from cycle 8 but we'll see. We have discussed it and think we are gonna take a break this cycle. We'll use OPK (for me only he doesn't want to see) so that we can tell how long my cycle will be. The last 2 months AF has showed up exactly 14 days from the day of the first +. I've also been using FMU. After seeing ya'lls post, I'm going to switch to late afternoon when I get home from work. I think this is how we have missed our window (well obviously since we aren't getting BFP lol).
> 
> Sorry if I sound so negative. Good luck to you ladies.

Hey hun sorry about AF but your one step/month closer to getting your bfp! I know its hard as I got my AF the other day, onto cycle 6 for us! Hey we can be cycle buddies i'm on cd 3. :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

:hugs: happycpl - taking a more chilled month sounds like a good plan. I hope it works! 

IsaacRalph - after my extensive research (ha ha) i found that for those people who soy didn't help, about 50% had anovulatory cycles and 50% had late ovulation (I.e. ovulated bet cd 25-35), so I may still ov this cycle. However I'm fine to not and move onto the next afresh. I guess either way would be good. Opk was very negative this morning lol! I've been getting ovulation pains on and off for over a week so I'm sure my body is fighting back but it's just not happening yet! At least the dr can't fob me off by saying its all fine of I have no ovulation on the bloods. Hopefully they'll take me a bit more seriously! 

Mel - yay for the positive opk, great news! Mind you, you and Alan must be worn out with all the BD you've been doing! You must get a BFP this month!!


----------



## Hann12

After all that I decided to order a clearblue fertlity monitor! Figured I'd probably get the use out of it lol!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls :)

Allis - all sounds good so far, fx'd for you!

Happy - I hope that you are doing better now, or getting some answers!

Mama - still have fx'd that your body sorts itself soon... not too long now til you hopefully get some answers :hugs:

Isaac - What I wouldn't give for a three day AF! Good for you and good for DH, eh? :winkwink:

Mel - how's the cycle treating you now?

Hann - I think it's a good assumption that you haven't ov'd yet - prob your body geared up and then didn't quite make it. You have every possibility to still ov this cycle though so I would keep DTD just to cover your bases!

I am pretty sure I will end up getting crosshairs for yesterday although I am 99% sure I o'd late the day before on CD 22... CM was way too dried up and I was feeling too sore to even attempt DTD (even with Preseed) last night so hopefully did enough the three days before. I felt pretty strong O pains late afternoon on Monday and yesterday felt NOTHING, so figuring maybe I just o'd too late in the day to have a temp rise yesterday morning... although I had a big dip but who knows?!

Hoping that my temp stays up so that I can just relaxxxx and wait for testing or AF... not sure when to test though! I got BFP with DS at 7 DPO so was totally spoiled that time around - not sure whether to start that early or wait until closer til when AF should arrive. I usually have an 11 -12 day LP so maybe will wait til 12-13 DPO. Decisions decisions!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Wow it must've taken me hours to type that post as there were a million in the meantime!

:hugs: happy... fx'd for this time around - maybe stepping back a little will be just what you need to catch that egg.

Hann - I LOOOOVE my CBFM. It is usually always spot on... even when OPK is almooost there it does not give me peak until it is 100% + I will say though it takes 1-2 cycles for it to 'learn' your body, so don't be scared if you don't get a peak the first few times you use it... mine didn't give me peaks the first few times however through temping I confirmed ov :) so no peak doesn't necessarily mean you aren't oving!

Mel - get on it girl!


----------



## AllisMommy

Thanks Sweetpea :) I am keeping FX'd too...but not as confident as I was before. Drop in temp below coverline today...10dpo. No sign of AF, and she isnt supposed to be around until next week... Im so confused. Stupid temps.

I dont know when I want to test...ugh!


----------



## IsaacRalph

melissasbump said:


> Positve OPK today! yay! At least i know where iam at now and actually my phone app is spot on with it

Yippee more bding in order for you and your dh! Now go get that egg. What cd are you today? X


----------



## HappyCpl

TMI warning but I need some input as AF has never been like this...

I'm cramping like crazy and nothing is touching the pain today. AF is very brown and dark. Also very watery and appears to have lots of CM. I'm used to clots and such just not the watery CM mixture and it being so brown snd dark. 

I'm just worried something is going on...


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey ladies, lots of posting going on in here! Hope everyone's having a good day! Aliesmom- maybe the drop in temp could be implantation dip since AF isn't due yet. Fx!!! 

Hann, hopefully your blood test gets you some answers and the docs help u out. Maybe you'll ov late this cycle. Fx for ya! :hugs:

Mel, how far are you into the cycle? Are you testing anytime soon?! Think you could be our ext :bfp: with all your BDing! :hehe: 

So my temp shot up this morning. On my sleepy eyed 5 am stupor this morning I felt way excited about it, but then when I actually got up for the day I looked at my chart and realized its barely above where my temps were before the big dip of yesterday. Thinking now the dip could have been a fluke rather than anything exciting. I took the opk yesterday and it was negative so I doubt I ov. :sigh: July 30 can't get here fast enough! I want answers and a plan of action! I've never wanted AF so bad in my whole life!!!! Usually happy to avoid her like the plague! Haha


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> After all that I decided to order a clearblue fertlity monitor! Figured I'd probably get the use out of it lol
> 
> that's awesome hun, aren't they like mega expensive & do you need to keep buying the sticks to go with it?? although my cycles are now quite regular I got a saliva microscope the other month & its interesting how that's corresponds to the days leading up to & day of ovulation, I wouldn't rely on it solely though. good luck with monitor & i'll keep my Fx'ed that you ovulate soon xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

ooSweetPea said:


> Wow it must've taken me hours to type that post as there were a million in the meantime!
> 
> :hugs: happy... fx'd for this time around - maybe stepping back a little will be just what you need to catch that egg.
> 
> Hann - I LOOOOVE my CBFM. It is usually always spot on... even when OPK is almooost there it does not give me peak until it is 100% + I will say though it takes 1-2 cycles for it to 'learn' your body, so don't be scared if you don't get a peak the first few times you use it... mine didn't give me peaks the first few times however through temping I confirmed ov :) so no peak doesn't necessarily mean you aren't oving!
> 
> Mel - get on it girl!

Hey sweetpea yeah AF is very short & sweet, nearly all done now, although I can spot a little for few more days! Really excited for you, hoping you get your crosshairs, why not post it on here??


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> After all that I decided to order a clearblue fertlity monitor! Figured I'd probably get the use out of it lol
> 
> that's awesome hun, aren't they like mega expensive & do you need to keep buying the sticks to go with it?? although my cycles are now quite regular I got a saliva microscope the other month & its interesting how that's corresponds to the days leading up to & day of ovulation, I wouldn't rely on it solely though. good luck with monitor & i'll keep my Fx'ed that you ovulate soon xx
> 
> Oooo I want one of these! Told DH that if we finally get me ov and AF coming I'm going to get a CBFM. Much easier to keep track of my wacky cycles.Click to expand...


----------



## ooSweetPea

IsaacRalph said:


> ooSweetPea said:
> 
> 
> Wow it must've taken me hours to type that post as there were a million in the meantime!
> 
> :hugs: happy... fx'd for this time around - maybe stepping back a little will be just what you need to catch that egg.
> 
> Hann - I LOOOOVE my CBFM. It is usually always spot on... even when OPK is almooost there it does not give me peak until it is 100% + I will say though it takes 1-2 cycles for it to 'learn' your body, so don't be scared if you don't get a peak the first few times you use it... mine didn't give me peaks the first few times however through temping I confirmed ov :) so no peak doesn't necessarily mean you aren't oving!
> 
> Mel - get on it girl!
> 
> Hey sweetpea yeah AF is very short & sweet, nearly all done now, although I can spot a little for few more days! Really excited for you, hoping you get your crosshairs, why not post it on here??Click to expand...

It's the teensy little 'chart' in my signature, beside 'journal' :thumbup:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hann12 said:


> After all that I decided to order a clearblue fertlity monitor! Figured I'd probably get the use out of it lol
> 
> that's awesome hun, aren't they like mega expensive & do you need to keep buying the sticks to go with it?? although my cycles are now quite regular I got a saliva microscope the other month & its interesting how that's corresponds to the days leading up to & day of ovulation, I wouldn't rely on it solely though. good luck with monitor & i'll keep my Fx'ed that you ovulate soon xx




> Oooo I want one of these! Told DH that if we finally get me ov and AF coming I'm going to get a CBFM. Much easier to keep track of my wacky cycles.

I love mine... just bought a new box of sticks for next cycle so I am hoping that I end up not needing them :haha: It really helped when I was TTC #1 and I started using it asap this time around too.


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> TMI warning but I need some input as AF has never been like this...
> 
> I'm cramping like crazy and nothing is touching the pain today. AF is very brown and dark. Also very watery and appears to have lots of CM. I'm used to clots and such just not the watery CM mixture and it being so brown snd dark.
> 
> I'm just worried something is going on...

Hey hun, if your worried get yourself back down to the Dr's! The only things that spring to mind are a) worsening endo b) pelvic infection or c) a very early miscarriage d) possible ectopic, unlikely! e) ovarian cyst which may have ruptured few days ago & your somehow now seeing the old blood??? Just a stab in the dark really x hope you Feel well soon. Is it Tmi, very smelly??


----------



## ooSweetPea

^^ I agree... I would go get yourself checked out just to make sure all is ok - it could be so many things at this point sweets.


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> TMI warning but I need some input as AF has never been like this...
> 
> I'm cramping like crazy and nothing is touching the pain today. AF is very brown and dark. Also very watery and appears to have lots of CM. I'm used to clots and such just not the watery CM mixture and it being so brown snd dark.
> 
> I'm just worried something is going on...
> 
> Hey hun, if your worried get yourself back down to the Dr's! The only things that spring to mind are a) worsening endo b) pelvic infection or c) a very early miscarriage d) possible ectopic, unlikely! e) ovarian cyst which may have ruptured few days ago & your somehow now seeing the old blood??? Just a stab in the dark really x hope you Feel well soon. Is it Tmi, very smelly??Click to expand...

Thank you... Youre always so helpful. It doesnt have a foul smell. 

I'm probably just over reacting. I'm trying to just wait it out and give it time to go away.


----------



## MamaMac123

ooSweetPea said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooSweetPea said:
> 
> 
> Wow it must've taken me hours to type that post as there were a million in the meantime!
> 
> :hugs: happy... fx'd for this time around - maybe stepping back a little will be just what you need to catch that egg.
> 
> Hann - I LOOOOVE my CBFM. It is usually always spot on... even when OPK is almooost there it does not give me peak until it is 100% + I will say though it takes 1-2 cycles for it to 'learn' your body, so don't be scared if you don't get a peak the first few times you use it... mine didn't give me peaks the first few times however through temping I confirmed ov :) so no peak doesn't necessarily mean you aren't oving!
> 
> Mel - get on it girl!
> 
> Hey sweetpea yeah AF is very short & sweet, nearly all done now, although I can spot a little for few more days! Really excited for you, hoping you get your crosshairs, why not post it on here??Click to expand...
> 
> It's the teensy little 'chart' in my signature, beside 'journal' :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooim jealous of your chart....looks great! So nice and normal haha :thumbup:


----------



## melissasbump

IsaacRalph said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Positve OPK today! yay! At least i know where iam at now and actually my phone app is spot on with it
> 
> Yippee more bding in order for you and your dh! Now go get that egg. What cd are you today? XClick to expand...

lol thanks hun, am CD18 today! x


----------



## melissasbump

MamaMac, am planning on testing around 1st Aug if i can wait that long!

Happycpl, im not even gonna try and give you advice, sounds like you have had some great advice from the other ladies here, I wolud get yourself to the docs though if you are worried and it isnt normal for you.

Hann,, the fertilty monitor sounds great are they expensive? 

IssacRalph, you are full of knowledge girl! Love the way you take the time to explain everything 

AFM had lots of cramping and shooting pains toda,y realised why ive always avoided OV pains before is because i didnt get them on the pill, man im so thick! Trying to summon some energy for :sex: lol


----------



## sla545

I feel so out of touch! Not having regular internet access is killing me. It doesnt get installed until Friday. Ahhhhh..... Ive been reading posts just havent had time to respond to any. Thinking goood thoughts for everyone this week!


----------



## IsaacRalph

melissasbump said:


> MamaMac, am planning on testing around 1st Aug if i can wait that long!
> 
> Happycpl, im not even gonna try and give you advice, sounds like you have had some great advice from the other ladies here, I wolud get yourself to the docs though if you are worried and it isnt normal for you.
> 
> Hann,, the fertilty monitor sounds great are they expensive?
> 
> IssacRalph, you are full of knowledge girl! Love the way you take the time to explain everything
> 
> AFM had lots of cramping and shooting pains toda,y realised why ive always avoided OV pains before is because i didnt get them on the pill, man im so thick! Trying to summon some energy for :sex: lol

Urr durr, only kidding! Yeah I love to try & help as much as I can. I have experience of fertility, miscarriage & general health through my work & personally! Eventually my goal would be to go from general nursing to specialise in fertility nursing & help couples achieve their dreams


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> After all that I decided to order a clearblue fertlity monitor! Figured I'd probably get the use out of it lol!

I was super excited when I ordered mine because I heard such great things about it. The problem is (this being the 3rd month I used it), I never got any peaks, only a couple lows and a ton of highs every month. It has been really 
expesive to use now because if you dont get any peaks, it will keep asking you for sticks for days and days. I have researched though and found that women have gotten pregnant without getting any peaks,so you can obviously still o with no peak.

I wonder if me not getting any could go along with the fact that I also don't get super dark OPKs?? I hope you have better luck than I did and you will have to let me know what happens because I know that you also do not get super dark opks. I should also add though that most women have no problem getting peaks with CBFM, so do not worry about it. I am the out of the ordinary one, lol.


----------



## ooSweetPea

elt1013 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> After all that I decided to order a clearblue fertlity monitor! Figured I'd probably get the use out of it lol!
> 
> I was super excited when I ordered mine because I heard such great things about it. The problem is (this being the 3rd month I used it), I never got any peaks, only a couple lows and a ton of highs every month. It has been really
> expesive to use now because if you dont get any peaks, it will keep asking you for sticks for days and days. I have researched though and found that women have gotten pregnant without getting any peaks,so you can obviously still o with no peak.
> 
> I wonder if me not getting any could go along with the fact that I also don't get super dark OPKs?? I hope you have better luck than I did and you will have to let me know what happens because I know that you also do not get super dark opks. I should also add though that most women have no problem getting peaks with CBFM, so do not worry about it. I am the out of the ordinary one, lol.Click to expand...

I'm the same way with not getting super dark OPK's and it took a few cycles of just getting highs forever - but after it worked out my hormones levels it did start giving me accurate peaks - like you said though it can be annoyingly pricey until then! Even now, it is programmed to either ask for 10 or 20 sticks each cycle, and I save sticks by stopping testing after 1st peak reading as it is programmed to read peak peak high and then back to low no matter what the sticks look like :)


----------



## elt1013

ooSweetPea said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> After all that I decided to order a clearblue fertlity monitor! Figured I'd probably get the use out of it lol!
> 
> I was super excited when I ordered mine because I heard such great things about it. The problem is (this being the 3rd month I used it), I never got any peaks, only a couple lows and a ton of highs every month. It has been really
> expesive to use now because if you dont get any peaks, it will keep asking you for sticks for days and days. I have researched though and found that women have gotten pregnant without getting any peaks,so you can obviously still o with no peak.
> 
> I wonder if me not getting any could go along with the fact that I also don't get super dark OPKs?? I hope you have better luck than I did and you will have to let me know what happens because I know that you also do not get super dark opks. I should also add though that most women have no problem getting peaks with CBFM, so do not worry about it. I am the out of the ordinary one, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the same way with not getting super dark OPK's and it took a few cycles of just getting highs forever - but after it worked out my hormones levels it did start giving me accurate peaks - like you said though it can be annoyingly pricey until then! Even now, it is programmed to either ask for 10 or 20 sticks each cycle, and I save sticks by stopping testing after 1st peak reading as it is programmed to read peak peak high and then back to low no matter what the sticks look like :)Click to expand...

Thanks, nice to know I am not the only one. I still have 18 sticks left so I will probably still use it next month if no BFP (will be cycle 4 with CBFM). But after that, if still no peaks, I will probably just continue with charting and everything else. I hope it give me peaks this time because it would be so much easier! What a chore this ttc thingy can be. :dust: to everyone


----------



## Hann12

Morning! 
Hope everyone's okay! It's my DD first birthday tomorrow so I am
Party planning at the moment, which is keeping my mind occupied. No more symptoms or anything from me, I am looking forward to the blood test results to see what they say but also excited about the CBFM. I heard it can take a while to confirm peaks. It was £80 for the monitor and 20 sticks. The only weird thing is that it says that you use FMU but opks say you shouldn't. Why is there a difference when they both test for hormones??


----------



## melissasbump

Morning,
Hann thats weird you are meant to use FMU, have no idea why they are different! Did the moo cow arrive yet? Lucky the weather seems to be picking up for the weekend! 

I got a lovely dark line on OPK this morning, and i have quite bad stomach cramps, have had them last few days but they are worse today,im hoping that just means my body is just doing as it should


----------



## IsaacRalph

melissasbump said:


> Morning,
> Hann thats weird you are meant to use FMU, have no idea why they are different! Did the moo cow arrive yet? Lucky the weather seems to be picking up for the weekend!
> 
> I got a lovely dark line on OPK this morning, and i have quite bad stomach cramps, have had them last few days but they are worse today,im hoping that just means my body is just doing as it should

All sounds very positive your about to ovulate, I always get pains! It also hurts to BD but i just grin & bare it! Good luck Xx


----------



## Hann12

Thats great Mel - all sounds perfect to me!

Did an opk again this morning and there was a faint line! Obviously this has happened before and just gone white again but I am hoping that it means I might finally ov! Won't get my hopes up though! And of course if I do it is typical that we have the inlaws staying here today until Sunday (so can DTD on Sunday) but then Greg is away on Monday. So there is not a lot of opportunity to BD over the next few days :( 
It might not lead to a positive opk anyway so guess no point worrying at this stage.
It would be good to start afresh though. 

Also something to be happy about - the weather is finally going to be nice and it happens on Sat when we have 45 people here for a bbq for Annabelles birthday. Happy days......


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Morning!
> Hope everyone's okay! It's my DD first birthday tomorrow so I am
> Party planning at the moment, which is keeping my mind occupied. No more symptoms or anything from me, I am looking forward to the blood test results to see what they say but also excited about the CBFM. I heard it can take a while to confirm peaks. It was £80 for the monitor and 20 sticks. The only weird thing is that it says that you use FMU but opks say you shouldn't. Why is there a difference when they both test for hormones??

Weird huh! I also think this could be a problem of mine with the CBFM, because I tend to get darker opks more toward evening. Could be missing my short surge. Well, have fun with DD birthday, how exciting, the first birthday! I still remember my DD first birthday. There is never another birthday quite like that one. Make sure aure you get lots of pics.


----------



## elt1013

Kinda disappointed today...slight temp drop yesterday and today, so I am afraid AF is probably on her way. I am still having a little hope though because I normally have pretty PMS/bad mood swings for 4-5 days before she shows and haven't had any this month. I am actually in a great mood lately(which is a total relief to DH and DD). I am trying to hold off on testing because I know it is too early at 7dpo but I'm starting to feel the urge, lol. Makes it even worse too, because I got 20 early preg tests (IC) in the mail a few days ago.


----------



## ooSweetPea

I think you are meant to test with FMU as it also measures your estrogen and that is more concentrated in the AM?


----------



## elt1013

Im sure that is probably why. When I look at my sticks (which I know you aren't supposed to do but we all do), my estrogen line always does what it is supposed to, dark then lighter before O. The LH line however is only very faint right before O on the sticks. I am thinking it just misses my surge because it is so short. Oh well I am going to try it one more month like I said, and if it doesn't work for me, I will just stick to opks.


----------



## ooSweetPea

elt - yes you are totally right! I analyze those sticks like noone's business hehe! If you have a short surge you are probably right on the money with why you've never gotten a peak - since you only test every 24 hours it is completely possible for it to miss it. Fx'd it works for you next time around (or that you don't need it at all :winkwink: ) but it seems you have a good plan if it doesn't!


----------



## elt1013

hehe, we all do it. I have mine saved in a cabinet numbered and dated to compare to future months. What would ttc be without obsessing? Answer: it wouldn't be ttc!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls, well finally after stumbling across this thread yesterday afternoon and doing nothing and I mean nothing else but read from start to finish, I am finally ready to ask if I can join, I know its very late but I'm nearly cross eyed from catching up on the 1359 posts since yesterday!!!

Firstly Congrats to all the BFP, Sorry to all the MisCs, and snap to those totally lost and confused in where or what their cycle is at :) 

I stumbled across this post by accident when I was googling trying to figure out why I have been cramping since Sunday (2day is Thur).

I'm 27 have a 5yo DS and just got married in April. Heres what I have so far...

*28th May *- Mirena Coil removed after being in for 4.5 years had no visits from AF during the 4.5 years (third attempt to have it removed had to be put asleep and brought into operating theathre. Doc said after I should bleed for 2/3 days, then the lining of my womb will replenish for 2 week and then I should ovulate with a first period or bfp 2 weeks later. Well I finally stopped bleeding almost 2 week (not 3days as he said but anyway) later on 8th June. 
*19th June *. On a wild guess based on it being 11 days since I stopped bleeding, cramps and dh first the first time ever saying I felt warm (as apposed to my usual ice cube state when he got into bed that night). 
*20th June* - Baby Danced
Few more baby dances after that but as It was my first cycle it was all very pie in the sky and I didn't even know about dancing before you ovulate or even have a clue when I was going to ovulate. If I'm honest I had no idea until about a week before that ovulation occurs mid cycle and this is the only time you can really become pregnant. Just never had to worry or think about it before DS was a surprise!
So as you do totally convinced myself I was pregnant within a few days of O sore boobs, temp felt up (not actually monitored), really tired, hungry etc... But no after 6 BFN on HPT AF arrived on 3rd July - which I was a little happy about because according to the internet it meant I prob did ovulate on 19th June as AF came exactly 14days later - all very clean and clear just like in text book land!!
*3rd July - CD1* - AF
*6th July - CD4* - Bye bye AF :) 
So I made the big mistake of thinking I was a regular Joe soap with a nice 28day cycle based on the above. So was expecting to O on 16th July.
*13th July - CD11 * - Baby danced (about 5am tho after a wedding to technically 14th)
*14th July - CD12* - Baby danced again (just a few hours after previous dance/before breakfast so not sure about quality)
*16th & 17th July* planned to BD nearer to O also and maybe 18th if we could manage it just to be safe but DH was on what I call his monthly period - grouchy, grumpy for pretty much no reason for 1-3 days a month OF COURSE this was on 16th & 17th. He finally came around after me crying about him runing our chances on 18th but shur this was too late as far as I was concerned but we agreed to give it a really really good stab next month. 
*16th July - CD13* afternoon & evening - got consumed with people on internet and their OPK so went to chemist and got the smiley face digi ones but it was Neg - was sure it would be pos with the cramps and the fact I was expecting to O the following day
*17th July - CD14* morning & evening - BFN on OPK
*18th July - CD15* morning & evening - BFN on OPK
*19th July - CD16* - have given up all hope of this month have 1 more stick in the OPK but didn't bother POAS

Problem now is I don't know if I did actually OV. I never felt warmer (like last month) and have no CM at all I've been dry all month let alone EWCM (didn't notice this last month as didn't know it was a sign until recently). I have had pretty bad cramps mostly on right side (left side last month) and very lower stomach almost constantly since Sunday.

I am on CD 16 or 17 now I think...

What is wrong with me - Why am I cramping constantly since Sunday - Have I ovulated, did it come early when I wasn't looking for signs or do you think its yet to come?

Hmmm just read through that myself now (bit like living yourself therapy!!!) and if I am only on CD16 or 17 I might still have yet to O, for whatever reason in my head it felt like there was no shadow of a doubt that i've missed it and its long gone but after reading so much last night O after day 16/17 doesn't seem that unusual. Still doesn't explain my 5 days solid of cramps!!! 

Any advice???? Oh and I do not by any means think I'm hard up, I know I'm only in cycle 2 even you even count the first pie in the sky month, god bless and my heart really goes out to all the ladies in super long cycles x


----------



## banana07

Oh my lord that is long - Sorry!!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Welcome Banana!

Since just having your coil removed it may take a few cycles to get back to normal - and I agree with your thought that you might not have ov'd yet this time around! ALTHOUGH you may have missed your surge though... since you were cramping and expected to O soon - had you tested earlier in the day or even the day before it may have been +? Since you o anywhere from 12-36 hours after a + OPK (and sometimes even longer, like me!) so by the time you were getting ov cramps the surge may have been over before you tested the first time, iykwim?


----------



## banana07

ooSweetPea said:


> Welcome Banana!
> 
> Since just having your coil removed it may take a few cycles to get back to normal - and I agree with your thought that you might not have ov'd yet this time around! ALTHOUGH you may have missed your surge though... since you were cramping and expected to O soon - had you tested earlier in the day or even the day before it may have been +? Since you o anywhere from 12-36 hours after a + OPK (and sometimes even longer, like me!) so by the time you were getting ov cramps the surge may have been over before you tested the first time, iykwim?

Hi SweetPea, Thanks for the quick response :) 

Yes I agree that I may have missed my surge the OPK pack said I should be starting testing on CD10 but I started on CD13 just couldn't resist the temptation of buying one and using it immediately when in the shops!!. 

The only reason I don't think I've Od really is because i've had no cm at all I've been totally dry all this month since AF (Actually had quite a bit when I was on the coil so i'm really noticing the dryness). Do you know if EWCM is a totally mandatory part of ovulation or even CM at all!!! Is it possible I did ovulate without any CM??:wacko::wacko:

Its the 5 days of cramping thats starting to really annoy/concern me :(

:)


----------



## ooSweetPea

It's possible to O without CM, however I don't believe that it is very common. More than likely you haven't ov'd yet!

The cramping could just be your ovaries gearing up to ov... I know that before I O sometimes the 'buildup' to ov can make me feel pretty crampy.

The first few cycles after coming off any type of BC could be a little weird though... I wouldn't start getting super worried just yet :flow:


----------



## banana07

I know it prob just wishful thinking to get it in teh 2nd cycle after 4.5years on the coil, to think I was hopeful last month!!

I have a gut feeling too that I haven't yet and My ovaries are just gearing up to Ov in fairness they fairly out of practice. Am a total pesimist (sp?) so will presume the worst but somewhere in side I can feel a little ray of optimisim (sp? again!!) that if I haven't yet we can get bding again!!! 

Thanks again Sweetpea :) 

What # cycle and stage of cycle are you on now?? I know i've read all the post but everyoen blurred together half way through can't remember whos who anymore!! :D


----------



## ooSweetPea

You never know hun, it could totally happen this time around!

I'm in cycle 1 for #2, took 4 longer cycles (6 months) to get pregnant with my son. I too have a little ray of hope that it could happen on the first try for this time around, but also am pessimistic about it - already counting myself out for this cycle and I'm only 2 DPO! :dohh:


----------



## banana07

Ahhhhhh Omg how odd after a week of waiting with in 20mins of signing up and talking to you sweetpea - I just went to the bathroom and I have cm. :loo: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:tmi info coming up but its stretchy but prob more cloudy than egg white but hard to see on white paper!! Oh the excitment just ran out of the bathroom :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: they all looking at me oddly in work now!!! 

Ah no but now my big question is what does this mean in relation to ovulating does the cm come before during or after.... Obv before is ideal but anytime at all think this is the first cm i've had since started. 

If your in Cycle 1 we're pretty close then I don't really count last month as I hadn't a clue what was going on didn't know anything about ovulation, cm, opks etc...!!! Now when I say close I just realised a few mins ago you are way over in america and i'm in ireland so maybe not so close!!! :D


----------



## banana07

:dust: Just found this - which apparently says Ov is very near!!!! :dust:

Hopefully its right!!


If what you find seems sticky, or findings are scant, you're probably not ovulating yet.
 If what you find is creamy, ovulation may be coming, but not just yet.
 If what you find is wet, watery, and slightly stretchy, ovulation is very likely close. Find time for some baby-making sex.
 If what you find is very wet, stretches between your fingers for an inch or more, and resembles raw egg white, your cervical mucus is very fertile. Ovulation is right around the corner, and now is the ideal time for intercourse.


----------



## banana07

Sorry should of said Ov my be coming but just not yet (creamy). So excited if I haven't missed this one :) .

Leaving work early now to get more sticks to p on!!! 

:D


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: sounds like you are on track hun! Usually I get a few days, sometimes even a week of EWCM before O! EWCM, for most, dries up almost immediately after ov (for me it dries up the same day as ov) - however the only way to tell for sure if ovulation happened is to temp :) (a whole other ball game!) 

Sometimes the body can gear up to ov, produce EWCM, and then not quite ov - and then you'll see EWCM again later in the cycle as the body tries to ov again. HOWEVER if you have fairly normal cycles / length cycles etc, then this probably won't even apply to you at all. In any case, any time there is EWCM, and you haven't already confirmed ov through temping, get to the bedroom!!!


----------



## banana07

Ha yeah thanks sweetpea - will be :sex: asap. Pretty annoying as DH is on nights this week so he's gone at 8pm and back in at 8am when i'm getting up pretty much like ships passing in the night this week so I'm afraid it will have to be a bit of a "wham bam thank you mam affair" this evening and for the rest of the week until Sunday night when we are off down the country for a few days break with DS no exactly romantic but shur needs must. I'm just delighted something is going on was so confused there for a while but as I said at end of original post, it felt like was nearly weeks after my ov due date but shur its only been 2 days more and my due date was a total guess based on a 28day cycle total guess after not having AF for 4.5 years. 

Really have to leave now to catch the chemist - desperate to pee on a stick!!! :D


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hey ya ll so we started TTC when I got my mirana takin out June 20 according to my cycle and "O" calender AF shoulda showed yesterday, when should I test and what brand? Amy suggestions? Thanks


----------



## IsaacRalph

welcome banana- this is such an awesome thread your gonna love it and my your post was long but it sounds like sweetpea has given you some excellent advice re: ovulation and cm. It must've taken you for ages to read all the posts on here, its like a novel:happydance:

sweetpea- you can't count yourself out just yet at a mere 2dpo, it may very well happen first time around this time, although i thought it would have happenend sooner for me and dh but we're still plodding on to cycle 5/6, i say that cuz i don't really count the first month as ttc as we were few weeks from our wedding and just giving it a go!

Han- you must be getting so excited about you dd 1st special bday tomorrow, i bet your thinking how quick the time has flown and how much she has changed in just a year, i can't believe isacc is 19months already! Have a great day and yeah weather is finally picking up for us, thankgod i may just get my summer clothes back out from under the bed. Have a wonderful family time on sat. Surely you can sneak in a very quiet bd although in laws are staying? surely it wouldn't stop me, hehe!

AFM- well i think i may have just jinxed myself yesterday as i still have very slight flow on cd4 :dohh: but really af is nearly gone! Start bding on cd 8 which isn't very far away, dh is in need a bit sooner i think, bless. So hopefully all going well i should ovulate sometime late next week or begininig the week after. so its away with my period bag and out with my opk bag:happydance: 

all other girls hope you are all ok, we need some more:bfp:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Jessicabaxter said:


> Hey ya ll so we started TTC when I got my mirana takin out June 20 according to my cycle and "O" calender AF shoulda showed yesterday, when should I test and what brand? Amy suggestions? Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> welcome, well i think seen as you've only just had the coil taken out your cycles could be a little out of sync for a while or they may not! have you got any pregnancy symptoms??? i think if i were you i'd do a test with a first response early result test as they seem the most accurate for detecting early pregnancy. Maybe if your not pregnant this time and get your Af you might consider opk's and charting you bbt so as you know when you ovulate to help you along the way??


----------



## Hann12

Hi Jessica and banana! The girls have given advice so just hope you both ov soon and get BFP! 

I've had cm this afternoon, wet stuff so hoping I may be gearing up to ov again! More ov pains too but hey we shall see! Trying not to think about it over the weekend and just enjoy my gorgeous girls first birthday!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Happy Birthday, sweet Annabelle! :cake:

Hann, will keep fx'd that egg is popping soon for you!

Issac, I think knowing that it is our first cycle trying for a second is what is making me feel out already - just cannot imagine it being _that_ easy, argh! Had to smiile about your AF bag and your OPK bag - I'm guessing you have an LP/testing bag too, like me? Hehehe!

Jess - I second what Isaac said - good luck!

Yes we need to see some more :bfp: in here ladies!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Thanks! I have two boys but neither one were planned so this is nerve racking! I have had cramps on my right lower side nothin like af cramps, breast tenderness and cry baby for cpl day now. So
FRER? Should I use FMU?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Jessicabaxter said:


> Thanks! I have two boys but neither one were planned so this is nerve racking! I have had cramps on my right lower side nothin like af cramps, breast tenderness and cry baby for cpl day now. So
> FRER? Should I use FMU?

Yep I would wait and use FMU so you get a fairly accurate result!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

With my boys I found out at exactly 3 wks pregant with dollar tree test, makes me wonder if I am cuz I was wk away from af when I found out wih my boys. And I didn't pay attention to any signs or anything cuz they weren't planned so is being a cry baby at the drop of a dime, fatigue, an sore breast signs this early? Plus peeing all the time!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Jessicabaxter said:


> With my boys I found out at exactly 3 wks pregant with dollar tree test, makes me wonder if I am cuz I was wk away from af when I found out wih my boys. And I didn't pay attention to any signs or anything cuz they weren't planned so is being a cry baby at the drop of a dime, fatigue, an sore breast signs this early? Plus peeing all the time!

Well yeah they sure are pregnancy signs, the peeing all the time sounds promising if this is unusual for you! I suppose they could be pms if you not pregnant?? Have you recently come off bc?? When are you testing?


----------



## IsaacRalph

IsaacRalph said:


> Jessicabaxter said:
> 
> 
> With my boys I found out at exactly 3 wks pregant with dollar tree test, makes me wonder if I am cuz I was wk away from af when I found out wih my boys. And I didn't pay attention to any signs or anything cuz they weren't planned so is being a cry baby at the drop of a dime, fatigue, an sore breast signs this early? Plus peeing all the time!
> 
> Well yeah they sure are pregnancy signs, the peeing all the time sounds promising if this is unusual for you! I suppose they could be pms if you not pregnant?? Have you recently come off bc?? When are you testing?Click to expand...

Sorry just remembered you've just had coil taken out forgot bc question x


----------



## Jessicabaxter

I had my mirana takin out June 20 my doc said I would O 14 days from that day and that she wouldn't be surprised if i got pg within 2 wks. I'm gonna test in mornin and then if af still doesn't show take another in few days


----------



## banana07

Hey ladies :)

Hey Jessica I just joined today too and had my mirena removed a month before you on 28th May, I was also told I would ovulate in 14days and 14days from there get my period but its a little different - I Ovulated 19th June 22 days after it was removed (although I bled for almost 2 weeks my removal was not straight forward has to go into op theater and get knocked out - they couldn't find it!). I had my first AF (in4.5years) exactly 14days after Ov 3rd July, I was 99% sure I was preg couldn't believe it happened so quick but as my friend had warned me and was right when you want it your mind plays serious tricks on you not just mental ones by boobs were like cement a couple of night how I knew I was in DS long before I missed a period (DS was also a surprise so this whole ovulating and OPKs and CM is very new to me) but anyway after 6 test I eventually believed I was not pregnant. Was so exctied that despite 4.5 years on mirena I was getting a normal cycle so quickly - have heard good and bad stories from friends some who took months to get back to normal, 1 year to concieve and others who were preg on 2nd cycle even one who was preg on 1st cycle so never got her AF after removal. so with all this was expecting to ov again in 14days which would have been 2/3 days ago thought I missed it but after reading the girls posts and taking their advice.

So anyway point is I think we in the same boat or very simliar boat - sending you lots baby dust and hope you get a great big + but on same side don't get your hopes up to much. Lots of dust tho and make sure to let us know how you get on :dust:

Thanks IssacRalph - I love your posts they always stuck out among the masses when I was reading all 1300+ of them !!!

Sweetpea - I totally agree with IssacRalph meant to say it in my last post to you but all all consumed in my CM!! No way you can count yourself out just 2dpo - shur I was certain I was out already and turns out I didn't even ov now I know your keeping a much closer eye on things than me but shows how things can change for the better :) As Holly said in so many post no-one is out till the :witch: sings :) 

Hannah Thanks for the welcome - hope you are both enroute to finally ov this month!!

AFM - had a good bit more cm when I got home from work but still creamy and still a BFN on the OPK but it was 24hours since I took last one so maybe I missed it or maybe its still enroute - bought another pack on the way home so I can start again tomorrow morn :) Got the baby dance in before DH headed for his night-shift - very weird tho all felt very seedy and planned - both just "happened" to go for a shower before dinner and when he was finished I just "happened" to be in the bedroom wear nice knickers - (p.s I had told him earlier in the day he was on stage this evening!) Oh the joys!! :blush::blush:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Banana no worries good CM takes precedence every time :haha: it is a very exciting thing!

:winkwink: for the sneaky nice knickers - a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!


----------



## IsaacRalph

:happydance:Hey banana- thanks for the mention in above post:happydance: totally agree with you about symptom spotting. I have had natural cycles since I had my ds we have used natural fp,,every cycle went by and I just thought Ooo bit crampy period is due in a few days. Now its a different ball game, now we're ttc I Feel more symptoms, more boob ache, more cramps etc etc! I was so sure few months ago I was pregnant & like you said after test after test you finally come to terms with not having :bfp: I am going to try & not listen to my body in the next few month cuz it does tend to trick my mind


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Thanks banana! I'm glad someone else is in the same page. Baby dust to us all! I'm tryin not to get all pumped up but it's hard ;) I only bled 4 days after mirana was takin out but it took me 3 days to start bleedin doc said not to count the bleedin as af since it was more than likely just bleedin from my cervix being stirred up. I felt "O" 14-16 days from that day so I dunno. I got pregnant last year with mirana and both my boys were conceveied on the pill, praying this month or next is it I so don't want another complete summer pregnancy! Keep me informed how ur success is going and I'll do same i shall test in mornin bought FRER


----------



## MamaMac123

Wow! Tons to catch up on in here! First off welcome to Banana and Jessica! It's cool you guys are coming off the same bc and stuff, that way you can compare notes ;) 

Banana I love how into everything you're getting :hehe: that's how I've been since we started ttc! I swear I've learned more about my body in the past few months than ever before! I really recommend temp charting....it can def make you obsessive but it gives you a lot of good info about your body. My best friend has a normal 28 day cycle but started temping before they were going to start trying and discovered she ovulates late on about cd17 rather than 14. If she hadn't charted she'd have been bding too early and missed her chance. Anyway, welcome! And :dust: to you and Jessica! (and all of us!) Oh and kudos for the naughty knickers :hehe: awesome! Way to keep ttc sexy! (not always easy!!!!)

Oh and a little advice, you mentioned you've noticed you're more dry since stopping bc. I think from your last few comments that might be better now but just in case, something I never knew before ttc is that typical lubricants can mess with sperm! Make sure if you need a lub you use a sperm safe one like Preseed. I've heard they can boost your odds of conceiving too ;) 

Hann- Happy Bday to your little angel!!!!!! Hope the party goes great! And fx you still get your egg!!! 

Sweetpea....same from me lady, you're def not out yet! Fx and happy thoughts!!!! 

IsaacRalph - hehe the AF bag and the ov bag...love it! 

Well my temp dipped back down again today. After a good week of pretty steady temps I'm not sure what to make of all this up and down :shrugs:


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Weird question, how do u take BBT? Thought bout TTC the old
Fashioned way but i wanna do everything I can I want a girl and heard if unstop
Havin sex 2-3 days b4 "O" theres a huge chance so maybe if I track better I can try that?! Anybody heard of that? Then again I know god has a plan


----------



## elt1013

Welcome jessica and banana!
Jessica, it is best to use a basal thermometer to do bbt and take at the same time every morning before fully waking or getting out of bed. Sleep in the same conditions every night also. You can temp orally or vaginally, but if after the first month, you find that your temps are erratic, try the vaginal. My temps were erratic, and it worked much better for me. It is tricky at the beginning but gets better after awhile. It is all about consistency!! :dust:


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi Jessica, I have heard that but I've also heard the research is pretty shotty. Another study done showed that you can end up with the opposite of what you're trying for haha I'm of the belief, as you said, that God has a plan and we get who we're supposed to get :) But hey, can't really hurt to try! 

For BBT try the website fertilityfriend.com (the chart in my signature and others in the thread are from there. Basically you take your temp with a bbt thermometer at the same time eah morning before you get out of bed. I was doing mine at 6 am but then realize I was getting up to use the bathroom around 5 and that was prob throwing my temp off so now I'm doing 5 am. Then you add it to the date on your fertility friend chart along with any other info you track (mucus, opks, symptoms etc) and it charts it all for you. After you ovulate your temp rises and stays high until your period. ;) Hope that helps!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

So I'm takin it that a BBT therm is diff then reg one lol IDE never even heard of doig that until like 3 wks ago. Lol feel kinda dumb specially since I
Already got two kids ;)


----------



## Jessicabaxter

So I'm takin it that a BBT therm is diff then reg one lol IDE never even heard of doig that until like 3 wks ago. Lol feel kinda dumb specially since I
Already got two kids ;)


----------



## elt1013

Jessicabaxter said:


> So I'm takin it that a BBT therm is diff then reg one lol IDE never even heard of doig that until like 3 wks ago. Lol feel kinda dumb specially since I
> Already got two kids ;)

Yeah, it is done with a basal therm. which is more accurate. It will show another digit. For example 97.53 instead of 97.5.


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello CD 1! AF showed her face today. What a day today has been for me....Flat tire, ran out of gas, bank is holding my check instead of giving me my money, bleach spot on new fav pants... ugh!

How is everyone. Anyone wanna give me some tips when you ahve a short LP? I think my luteal phase was 10 or 11 days.. :( Do you count luteal days from the date you ovulated to the date you start...or the day after you ovulated?


----------



## AllisMommy

None of my posts are showing up for me after I post them and then leave the thread...so weird... :(


----------



## AllisMommy

Heading to bed, goodnight all :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

AllisMommy said:


> Hello CD 1! AF showed her face today. What a day today has been for me....Flat tire, ran out of gas, bank is holding my check instead of giving me my money, bleach spot on new fav pants... ugh!
> 
> How is everyone. Anyone wanna give me some tips when you ahve a short LP? I think my luteal phase was 10 or 11 days.. :( Do you count luteal days from the date you ovulated to the date you start...or the day after you ovulated?

Hey hun sorry you had such a crappie day:hugs:, somedays turn out like that, like the whole world is out to get you! So your on cd1, sorry you didn't get your bfp this time around but at least you know where you are now & can be more certain this month. It's nice to get a normal bleed out of the way after mc too! I think Han12 has a shorter LP & I think she mentioned taking vitb6, maybe chat with her, mine are 15/16 days long so never had to look into it!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han- happy 1st birthday to annabelle, have a great day!:cake:

mamamac- opk bag now out and AF has finally finished waa hoo! not sure what to make of your chart, surely your body has to give in soon?

elt- you gonna test soon, Feel any different??

Melissa- hope the bding going well!


----------



## melissasbump

Issac, its becoming a bit of a chore now lol, but still going well. After 2 dark lines the last 2 days on OPKs its faint today, so im officially in the 2WW! Still gonna try and BD till Sunday and then take a break... lol


----------



## banana07

Hey ladies, thanks for the welcomes again!

Very excited got my first smiley face on the OPK this morning. Just can't believe it was so sure I had missed it and even took one yesterday eve after cm appeared for first time. Thankfully I bought more in the shop on the way home, wasn't even going to bother testing this morning but did and there he was smiling back at me. Dtd last night and will hopefully tonight but as I said it a little ackward when DH on nights but I'll work it!!! :D thankfully it hasn't become a chore just yet as this is really our first proper cycle. Just can't believe I had given up and figured I had missed my O only for stumbling across this website and form Wednesday night!! 

TMI warning!: I was saying how I noticed the CM because I was so try upuntil and I've seen alot of ye talking about the position of the cervix I think its meant to be lower for ovulating - well when we bd last night I could really feel it up there I wonder was my cervix lower DH said he didn't notice but I could also I was like a river down there def no need for lube!!! Any ideas???

Isaac - yeap ditto on the symptom spotting we only did the bd last night and got my first positive on the opk this morning but spend the night investigating every twing and bat of my eyelids - honestly I got an itchy ankle at one stage in the night and wondered was it a sign!!! - Totally bonkers this stuff!!! :D

Jess - I too am praying for this month or next - work wise anyway where I work is like a ghost town in the summer say from easter on (easter end of Mar next year). If I were to go out on ML after easter/april would be perfect instead of sitting here in the ghost town all summer and leaving when it starts to get busy in Sept! As for trying for a girl I have heard the boy sperm is faster but the girl sperm lives longer so if you do it close to O the boys will prob get there first but if its a case the egg is not out yet as the girls live longer they will be the only ones there waiting for it but it is fairly risky if you really want it this or next month. My SIL was desperate for a girl but had to go through 4 boys to get her - no matter what you do its always going to be 50/50!! 

Mamamac - will def be temping next month if no bfp this month only found out about it last week! and thanks for the advice on the lube but if you see above I don't think I need it!! :D

Allismommy - I know the devestation and delight of getting an AF all at the same time (I haven't ms or anything) but just when I was trying to get my cycle back to normal last month I was devestated when I got my AF but happy I knew where I was this month (well just about!!) Give it socks this month now!!! :D

Anyone testing this weekend.... elt???

:)


----------



## banana07

Just wondering how long is Maternity Leave in the UK & US???

I'm in Ireland and its 6 months (on social welfare/top up payment from employer) and you can take another 4 months unpaid with no social welfare and or payment from employer.....


----------



## melissasbump

Oooh Banana, yay for the smiley face, good luck!

Re the chore thing we have BD every night for last 10 bar 1, so we are both rather exausted lol if it doesnt happen this month then we wont start as early next month x


----------



## banana07

Oh jes Melissa 10days straight now I have a pretty high sd but even I would be worn out!! - Well done :thumbup:

I was so sure I was going to O on Tuesday we started on Friday and Saturday thank god DH got his period and was cranky and grumpy all Sunday and Monday so we didn't and I had given up that I had missed it for Tuesday and Wednesday. I would be well and truley worn out otherwise!! I think we'll just manage this full weekend now still rage that he's on nights but could be worse i've heard some of the ladies on here talk about their DH being away altogether during O!!! 

:D


----------



## melissasbump

Yes i was thinking i was gonna O a few days before i did actually, but hey ho, will know for next month, its all a learning curve! xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Banana in the US you generally get 6 weeks UNPAID unless you have sick/vacation time saved up or in very rare cases, VERY rare cases, your employer might have mat leave policy set up so you still get paid (short term disability, etc). No government/social help for maternity at all - the government will protect your job for 12 weeks (they just 'hold your spot' but you don't get paid) however drs generally only sign you off for 6 weeks and its uncommon for women to take more than 6 in most cases. 

In other words, our maternity policies are SHIT over here :dohh:


----------



## banana07

Oh wow Sweetpea - thats mad I cannot believe its only 6 weeks I'm in shock thought it would be the same or more!! 

Its standard 6 months here - hardly anyone takes anyless most take more. You have to take 2 weeks before your due date and 4 weeks after at the very min. 

No matter how rich or poor you are you automatically get Maternity payment from social welfare - I got &#8364;288 (5years ago) and my employer topped up my wages to its usual amount. Then you can take 4 months with no maternity payment from the state but I took just over that. Your job is safe for the whole 10months and you don't have to decide if your taking the extra 4 months or not until a couple of weeks before you finish your official leave. Do ye have Paternity Leave (Maternity leave for the father). I think they have it in the UK now its a couple of days and they trying to get it in here.

Still so surprised about how low it is in the US and tell me I remember at the start of this thread runnergirl saying she had to wait a month to ttc cause otherwise it would cost her $2500 to have the baby in hospital?? Do you have to pay for it over there??? Its free for everyone here no matter how rich or poor you are, You can of course go private and that might cost you a few thousand but if you have private health insurance (prob about 40-50%) its covered under that but there is not difference really just your check up apts are a bit better cause you can choose your doc but delivery is the same just depends how is on duty when you pop!!


----------



## banana07

Just re-read my post when I say I got &#8364;288 Maternity benefit I mean per week! not to cover the whole 6months!! :D


----------



## banana07

Oh and you are entitled to the bank holidays you missed too being of for the year I got an extra 8 days annual leave!!! :D

Still in shock here...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah that is shite, mat leave in America sucks! I work for the nhs in England , so our policy is quite good, almost full pay for first 6 months, almost is because you don't get your normal enhancements. Then upto 9 months I was getting about £600 not a lot but enough to manage with dh salary! Then final 3 months totalling a year, no pay! I took just under a year off & it was lovely. Dh was entitled to 2 weeks statutary paternity leave, think it was just about£150 a week


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MOrnin ladies:) I blew chunks lastnight at the smell of pork chops yet still a BFN this mornin:( wondering if I'm out! 

My friend from Germany says the same thing bout maternity leave they get 9 mo and DH gets 6 wks! Must be nice we get shafted in US:(


----------



## ooSweetPea

No paid paternity leave here either (unless you have a job with super good perks, generally).

Unless you qualify for welfare (don't even get me started on this one...) you have to carry your own health insurance which can be astronomically expensive already (many employers offer it, and if they have over a certain # of employees they have to offer it by law) however the cost of it comes out of your weekly wages anyways. It is even more expensive to have private insurance if you aren't employed or don't like the plans that your job offers. If you don't have insurance and don't qualify for welfare (gov't assistance) then you have to pay all out of pocket - which as we know can be thousands of dollars from the start of a pregnancy to the finish, and beyond. And even IF you have insurance, some of them don't cover anything to do with pregnancy, or you have to have it a full 12 months before falling pregnant, or you have to pay even higher fees on top of the regular insurance rate to have a 'maternity rider' added on.

Where I live I have what is considered fairly 'good' insurance through my job and I still have a $3000 deductible PER YEAR before my insurance will pay for anything besides preventive care (well child checks, one healthy adult visit per year for me, one gyn visit for pap, etc). My job puts $1500 in an account for me to dip into to pay the deductible and I have extra $ taken out of each check to add into that account so that I will reach the $3000 for that year in case I need it, and it rolls over each year which is nice that I don't lose it. 

The crappy thing is that it goes by calendar year so Jan 1st it will all start over... so if I fall preg soon and need to get my cerclage placed this year (done around 13 weeks, and will be more than $3000 dollars) and have baby in 2013 I will end up passing the $3000 for two years in a row, which sucks! DH and I just figured 'oh well' though... who knows when it will happen anyways and we will just have to save a little extra if we fall soon to cover the deductible for the labor and delivery. 

It all just sucks!!


----------



## elt1013

Myself and my husband are what you call "insurance poor". We pay out so much insurance, between house, cars, health, and life, that we are poor. If we didn't have to have so much insurance, we would be great. Maternity leave policies here suck and reading the other posts, makes me want to move!
:bfn: this morning ladies, but I shouldn't have thought anything else at 8dpo and only holding my urine for 3 hours (woke in the middle of the night to pee). I should start spotting today and AF tomorrow though, so I thought maybe I had a chance. Only a 9 day LP which also makes me nervous. If no spotting today, I will test again tomorrow.


----------



## ooSweetPea

elt - 'insurance poor' is a perfect description of my life too! With an old truck, a newer car, an OLD motorcycle, house, life for 2 people, health for 3 people... I cannot even fathom what I would do with all that extra money each month! We would be rolling in it, eh???

So sorry to hear of the BFN but you are totally still in. Everything crossed that your spotting stays away and AF is taking a hike.


----------



## banana07

Well thats a bit of an eye opener how different it is in the 3 countries!! Wow!

Elt wouldn't worry to much about the BFN as you said its only 8dpo. Have you any signs of AF arriving do you usually?? with DS i tested the day my period was due and nothing then tested 5 days later and bang there it was - I was on the pill the whole time so was as regular as clock work so when I was due back on the pill after the 7 day gap I knew I had def missed it. Do def test again and make sure you use your FMU even at 7 days late my second test said no cause my urine was so diltued but the first one was a very very strong line... Also what tests are you using???


----------



## charlie1983

My last period finished on the 16th may ive taken at least eight pregnancy tests which all came back negative. I have been feeling nauseous loss of appetite and lost five pounds in weight without trying. I have been having period like pains and feel bigger in the stomach but dont look fatter. I feel like someone is pulling at my stomach from the insides. Am also having trouble sleeping at night . I went to the doctors twice and explained my symptoms he cant do a blood test till I get a positive pregnancy reading. A few months ago I had hormone tests done which all came back negative as I had other concerns so I know I dont have problems in that area.

I was on the pill over a year ago my periods returned a month after and I continued to have regular 28 day cycle periods until two months ago. Me and my feller have been trying for a baby after I stopped taking the pill. Ive never been pregnant so I dont know what to expect am very confused as I dont know whats happing to my body my head is saying am pregnant as I am desperate to have a child what is really annoying more then anything is not knowing. I have been reading some cases about the HCG hormone not showing in a home pregnancy test and even blood tests. 

I am at my wits end I dont want to wait for a positive reading because if I am pregnant I could be at least ten weeks pregnant. And if I am I need to know if my baby is growing ok I dont know what do to .I thought about going to hospital and saying am having stomach pains and think am pregnant but the pregnancy tests are showing a negative reading. And the doctor not doing a blood test and am worried because this dont feel normal I think I might be wasting there time if I went to the hospital.


----------



## sla545

AllisMommy said:


> Hello CD 1! AF showed her face today. What a day today has been for me....Flat tire, ran out of gas, bank is holding my check instead of giving me my money, bleach spot on new fav pants... ugh!
> 
> How is everyone. Anyone wanna give me some tips when you ahve a short LP? I think my luteal phase was 10 or 11 days.. :( Do you count luteal days from the date you ovulated to the date you start...or the day after you ovulated?

Im wondering if it is because of your m/c? Have you always had short LP? I have read that it can take a cycle or so to get back to a normal cycle after AF. If it continues, you can try taking B6 and using progesterone cream.


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies! Love the chat happening in here. US health care and mat leave is a joke! I'm from the states and while I always knew it sucked I had no idea just how bogus it was compared to everywhere else until I left! I live in Canada now as DH is Canadian. Here you get up to a full year of paid mat leave (not fully paid but still, paid something!) and it can be split between parents so DH can take time off too. Theoretically we could take 6 months off together. I'm a nanny though so while I can take the year it wouldn't be realistic to expect the family I work for to my hire a new nanny for a full year. I'm hoping the family lets me keep working for them when baby comes and I could have the best of both worlds and work and get paid but still technically be a stay at home mom. DH and I will hopefully take a couple months together. 

In terms of health care, in Canada most is covered. If you have a health card pregnancy and labor expenses are all covered. And midwives here are covered even without a health card. 

To all the girls in the states I really recommend getting informed about pregnancy and labor in other countries vs the US. I had no idea how bad it is there until I started researching. I recommend seeing the documentaries The Business of Bring Born and Pregnancy in America. When you hear how crappy our numbers are for c sections, mother and infant death rates, episiotomies, etc compared to everywhere else you'll be horrified! You'd think in the US with all the technology we should have the best rates! So stupid! 

Blah, there's my rant. I feel so strongly about all this though. I'm a girl who grew up never doubting I'd have the epidural and after becoming informed I'm set on a natural home birth with a midwife! Haha Total 180! 

Anyway, onto lighter topics, I'm really curious....since BD I such a huge part of ttc (duh!) lol I'm curious, of you guys and your DH's whose got the higher sex drive? I guess it's total cliche to think its mostly the guys. I always assumed that's how it would be then I married my DH and it's definitely me haha We dtd pretty regularly even before ttc but I know it's him keepin up with me :hehe: So just wondering if that's normal haha My bad was that I married an older guy so he always says he's old and tired lol. 

In my ttc land, temp dropped even MORE dramatically today to the lowest yet! Could be partially environmental as outsid temp dropped significantly last night and w have a window fan but still. It was pretty big drop and it wasn't colder than it was in the first month of this cycle when temps were higher. My body is so screwed up!


----------



## sla545

Oh yes, healthcare in America is scary. I actually work for one of the few GOOD health insurance companies, and I see the best side of it, but the system is broken overall. The insurance offered at work is very good for the premium and deductible and out of pocket are lower, but we actually have insurance through DH job. He is part of a union at work, so the benefits are good and premiums are a bit lower than what we would pay at my work. I think we are looking at paying approx $2500 out of pocket to cover birth and baby costs. That includes the deductible and then the out of pocket (like 20% of the bill). Thankfully we both have good jobs and will have no problem paying that. Im just grateful we can at least (hopefully) have a baby without the extra cost of assisted conception, because then I dont think we would spend the money if we couldnt do it without help.


----------



## sla545

So today is CD14 for me. I was expecting to O today or tomorrow. (I am so thankful for regular normal cycles!!!) My OPK have gotten darker over the last day but i did not get a positive until this morning. I do think I will O sometime later today though as my temp dropped about .5 a degree this morning. It has been very normal this cycle and has not gotten even close to being as low as it was today. We BD last night and two nights ago. We will BD for two more nights and then take a break for a day or two. Then when we BD the rest of the cycle the pressure will be off and it will just be for fun! I am really feeling good about this cycle and hope it is the one. I stopped charting CP as I didnt feel like it really helped me anymore than BBT, CM and OPK did. It just didnt add anything extra to the mix, so one less thing. I started taking Vitamin B6, Prenatals and Vitamin C this cycle. I already take loads of Vitamin D (50,000IU every other day) as my levels have been tanked because of my thyroid issue. Hoepfully it all comes together this cycle and we get a BFP!!


----------



## banana07

Ah Sla545 we are ov at the same time I got my positive on the OPK this morning- lovely smiley face smiling back at me :) So will you be testing about the 4th Aug - thats when I will well if I can wait that long but I know I didn't get a BFP with DS until I was 7 days late, took a test the day AF was due but nothing plus I'm not exactly sure of my cycle yet. Yet last month I was flat out testing about 6/7 dpo!!! Am developing a serious POAS addiction!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sla - good luck catching that egg!!! 

Mama - I have watched that documentary previously (business of being born) and it really was an eye opener! I had sooo hoping for my last preg to be as natural as possible however with all the issues I had it was the total opposite. I'll already be considered high risk this time around and will be getting a cervical stitch put in at the end of 1st tri, but I am hoping that is the extent of intervention at that point this time. The one good thing about last time (besides my little baba) was that I didn't end up with c-sec! Labor and birth was just an amazing experience and I cannot wait to do it all again. Last time I ended up with pitocin (as my water broke at 35 weeks, baby's HR was sketchy and they needed him out asap) and bc of the pitocin things were sooo strong and I got an epi about 6 hours in (2 hours before he was born) - which only worked on half my body - I feel like it made everything worse because everything was concentrated to one side! Needless to say epi was turned off because of that and by transition there was no pain relief for me, but my transition phase was very fast and pushing felt sooo good so I wasn't even thinking of pain relief at that point. I only pushed for about 10 mins and he was here so I am so hopeful I can do it all natural next time around and am so excited to give it another go!

Labor and birth was the best part of my entire pregnancy - I feel crazy saying that but I wish I could just fast forward pregnancy and get right to the good part LOL!

I know that I will never have a chance of not being in hospital during pregnancy/birth because of what happened before with incompetent cervix, but I am hoping to keep things as natural as possible. The hospital I was at is actually pretty accepting of doing things naturally, and only really intervene when circumstances are dire - so I have high hopes for the next time around barring crazy circumstances :)


----------



## MamaMac123

charlie1983 said:


> My last period finished on the 16th may ive taken at least eight pregnancy tests which all came back negative. I have been feeling nauseous loss of appetite and lost five pounds in weight without trying. I have been having period like pains and feel bigger in the stomach but dont look fatter. I feel like someone is pulling at my stomach from the insides. Am also having trouble sleeping at night . I went to the doctors twice and explained my symptoms he cant do a blood test till I get a positive pregnancy reading. A few months ago I had hormone tests done which all came back negative as I had other concerns so I know I dont have problems in that area.
> 
> I was on the pill over a year ago my periods returned a month after and I continued to have regular 28 day cycle periods until two months ago. Me and my feller have been trying for a baby after I stopped taking the pill. Ive never been pregnant so I dont know what to expect am very confused as I dont know whats happing to my body my head is saying am pregnant as I am desperate to have a child what is really annoying more then anything is not knowing. I have been reading some cases about the HCG hormone not showing in a home pregnancy test and even blood tests.
> 
> I am at my wits end I dont want to wait for a positive reading because if I am pregnant I could be at least ten weeks pregnant. And if I am I need to know if my baby is growing ok I dont know what do to .I thought about going to hospital and saying am having stomach pains and think am pregnant but the pregnancy tests are showing a negative reading. And the doctor not doing a blood test and am worried because this dont feel normal I think I might be wasting there time if I went to the hospital.

Hi Charlie, do you know why they wont do a blood test without a positive home test? My doc did both just to fully rule out pregnancy as I haven't had a period since May.


----------



## MamaMac123

Sla and Banana - yay for the positive OPK! Go get those :bfp: !!!!! Fx for you both this month! 

Alliesmom - :hugs: sorry about AF but at least the mc hasn't messed up your cycles too much. On to the next cycle hun!


----------



## MamaMac123

ooSweetPea said:


> Sla - good luck catching that egg!!!
> 
> Mama - I have watched that documentary previously (business of being born) and it really was an eye opener! I had sooo hoping for my last preg to be as natural as possible however with all the issues I had it was the total opposite. I'll already be considered high risk this time around and will be getting a cervical stitch put in at the end of 1st tri, but I am hoping that is the extent of intervention at that point this time. The one good thing about last time (besides my little baba) was that I didn't end up with c-sec! Labor and birth was just an amazing experience and I cannot wait to do it all again. Last time I ended up with pitocin (as my water broke at 35 weeks, baby's HR was sketchy and they needed him out asap) and bc of the pitocin things were sooo strong and I got an epi about 6 hours in (2 hours before he was born) - which only worked on half my body - I feel like it made everything worse because everything was concentrated to one side! Needless to say epi was turned off because of that and by transition there was no pain relief for me, but my transition phase was very fast and pushing felt sooo good so I wasn't even thinking of pain relief at that point. I only pushed for about 10 mins and he was here so I am so hopeful I can do it all natural next time around and am so excited to give it another go!
> 
> Labor and birth was the best part of my entire pregnancy - I feel crazy saying that but I wish I could just fast forward pregnancy and get right to the good part LOL!
> 
> I know that I will never have a chance of not being in hospital during pregnancy/birth because of what happened before with incompetent cervix, but I am hoping to keep things as natural as possible. The hospital I was at is actually pretty accepting of doing things naturally, and only really intervene when circumstances are dire - so I have high hopes for the next time around barring crazy circumstances :)

It's so crazy how one intervention leads to the next and the next and often a c section. Makes me ill! Whenever I watch baby story on talc I'm usually yelling at the mom to say no to pitocin and to never let cytotec near them! Cytotec isn't even approved for inducing labor and can cause the moms to die yet hospitals keep on giving it. Soooooo dumb!!! Glad your hospital supports natural. Of course interventions have a place a sometimes are truly needed but most of the time they're not and given anyway. That's my fear. If I need a c section so be it, but it better be for real and not because Rey gave me a bunch of unnecessary interventions first! 

I love hearing that you loved labor! I know it will hurt like hell and will be so hard but I also expect it to be incredible! I feel so lucky to be a woman to have the potential to experience that. Just hope my body cooperates and gets us there!!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Actually in the USA it depends what state I guess.. Because in the three states I've lived in (Oregon, California, New York) Maternity is paid under "short term disability" for 6 weeks vaginal and 8 weeks cesarean. Then, after that is exhausted you have the option of taking an additional 12 weeks of FMLA (federal medical leave) which is unpaid or supplemented by your vacation/paid time off. 

I got taken out of work for pre eclampsia 3 weeks before my due date, and then had a csection. I got paid 75% of my pay for 11 weeks after Alli was born. 

The US doesn't suck THAT much :)


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Anybody ever had natural birth after 2 c sections? My doc said it was possible just worried cuz my first boy was emergency c section he crashed cuz my birth canal and girly part are to small to let him come, with my second doc said he d be just as big some decided not to
Risk his life so he was born Planned C. I wanna try and give birth with my last but am also scared to Try and fail like my first. But unless my AF shows or i get BFP I may not get a shot! Ahhh still little confused bout everything but I
Guess it ll happen when god sees fit! 

DH's sex drive has been crappy since I got my mirana takin out for like 3 wks I was all over him and I either got denied or just sex. I could have sex 3-4 times a day right now and that started when i got bc takin out course his testosterone is low but gee! Give a girl some action! I've even tried dropping my towel being soaking wet with baby oil on, or coatin myself in lotion naked in front of him, parading naked, suckin him and still don't get action often! Lastnight we planned to make love and l I got was come on and ride! What the heck! And then he didn't even go! Ahhhh! Ok I'm
Done venting! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Sorry that was probably a lil TMI!! Just stressed and was venting


----------



## IsaacRalph

Right its official I can't keep up with you girls, geez i'm having troubles here! Well done banana & sla for getting your + opk go get those little eggies we need some:bfp:s. 

all other girls i'm going to have to catch up with you all later.

Afm something very strange is occurring with me at the moment, well after stupidly opening my big mouth& saying I only get 2/3 day AF, on cd5 i'm still spotting fresh blood & have got lower back periody pain, this is usual for me. yesterday it was more browny coloured and just there when I wiped, last night dh had his wicked way with me, well actually I was reading 50 shades of grey & well it went from there really, what,a raunchy book! anyway today is pink/red spotting so i'm just wondering if the BD has maybe dislodged abit more blood?? I don't know but it's weird! just thinking few months ago I had a similar AF & also had a bad month with pms just like I did this month, I wonder if its correlated?? what do you girls think??


----------



## Jessicabaxter

I know if im on my last day of af or day or two after and we get it on a lot of
Times I'll spot or bleed a bit. I don't know y it does that but it happens to me. I think it may be from what u said him dislodging some more blood or something like
That ;)


----------



## banana07

Ha Jessica thats what these threads are for highs lows and everything in between!!! Plus almost everyone in the same boat frustrated and need to vent every now and again!! I might have the same rant on me shortly still have my smiley face on opk and DH due home very shortly but he sounds grumpy on the phone so will see, i know its hard when hes on nights but needs must and all that!! 

My SD is 10times higher then DH - dunno where this men only want sex and women don't comes from judging by my friends I would say its 50/50 what sex has the higher sex drive!! Maybe we just enjoy it more!!! 

Isaac I would agree with Jessica would say it just excess being dislodged from bd - has happend to me only a couple of times ago and obv years ago since I've only had one visit from AF in 5 years!! Suppose its like everything you'll have good days bad days and so good months and bad months :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks banana & jessica yeah that's what i'm thinking too! I always open my big mouth & sods law it changes. So i'll open my big mouth again and jinx us all on getting our :bfp:s! waa hooo!


----------



## Hann12

Wow I haven't been on today and have missed loads!! I have read all but can't post much now as its my DD 1st birthday :) 

Alliesmommy - take b6 plus b complex, I wouldn't try progesterone cream yet, see how your next cycle is because it may be just adapting after your mc. 

IssacRalph - weird, if it's red then it's fresh blood do unlikely to be dislodged, but could be from DTD, see if you get anymore? 

Goodluck to all the BD! We do need some positives!! 

Afm - had the blood tests today, they do a repeat next month if I haven't ov. I have very bad ov pains today though, still negative opks. Very strange but looks like my situation is always strange lol!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Jessicabaxter said:


> I know if im on my last day of af or day or two after and we get it on a lot of
> Times I'll spot or bleed a bit. I don't know y it does that but it happens to me. I think it may be from what u said him dislodging some more blood or something like
> That ;)

Yeah, same here. Think it's probably pretty normal. I'll spot after sex if my period is about to start or if it's just ended.


----------



## MamaMac123

banana07 said:


> Ha Jessica thats what these threads are for highs lows and everything in between!!! Plus almost everyone in the same boat frustrated and need to vent every now and again!! I might have the same rant on me shortly still have my smiley face on opk and DH due home very shortly but he sounds grumpy on the phone so will see, i know its hard when hes on nights but needs must and all that!!
> 
> My SD is 10times higher then DH - dunno where this men only want sex and women don't comes from judging by my friends I would say its 50/50 what sex has the higher sex drive!! Maybe we just enjoy it more!!!
> 
> Isaac I would agree with Jessica would say it just excess being dislodged from bd - has happend to me only a couple of times ago and obv years ago since I've only had one visit from AF in 5 years!! Suppose its like everything you'll have good days bad days and so good months and bad months :)

Haha glad I'm not alone in the sex drive department. DH always says its because he's tired and not because he doesn't want it. But I usually get him to cave lol I'm very religious so I waited till marriage to have sex and I think the 28 years of waiting for it gave me a sex drive that can't be quenched lol


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> banana07 said:
> 
> 
> Ha Jessica thats what these threads are for highs lows and everything in between!!! Plus almost everyone in the same boat frustrated and need to vent every now and again!! I might have the same rant on me shortly still have my smiley face on opk and DH due home very shortly but he sounds grumpy on the phone so will see, i know its hard when hes on nights but needs must and all that!!
> 
> My SD is 10times higher then DH - dunno where this men only want sex and women don't comes from judging by my friends I would say its 50/50 what sex has the higher sex drive!! Maybe we just enjoy it more!!!
> 
> Isaac I would agree with Jessica would say it just excess being dislodged from bd - has happend to me only a couple of times ago and obv years ago since I've only had one visit from AF in 5 years!! Suppose its like everything you'll have good days bad days and so good months and bad months :)
> 
> Haha glad I'm not alone in the sex drive department. DH always says its because he's tired and not because he doesn't want it. But I usually get him to cave lol I'm very religious so I waited till marriage to have sex and I think the 28 years of waiting for it gave me a sex drive that can't be quenched lolClick to expand...


Well me & dh are equally matched & don't have either high or low sex drive somewhere inthe middle I suppose! some weeks we'll be lucky If we have sex few times, when we hit the sack we just need sleep! I know my dh doesn't masturbate as a rule either unless he's desperate, he he! My ex used to have a very high sex drive & it drove me mad, keeping up with him was so tiring


----------



## Jessicabaxter

My sex drive b4 marriage was sooo high,when u married my DH we were pregnant and if he wasn't gettin sex he got BJ then after baby it slumped a lil then when our first was 5 mo old I got pregnant again and again he got it all the
Time, I think part of it was he worked on oil rig and was gone anywhere from 14-42 days them after second was born it went backdown and has kinda stayed that way till mirana was takin out. I'm just glad he ll be around when this one was born! When r first son was born he left when he was 10 day old and was gone 6 wks when second was born he left when he was 6 days old and was gone 7 wks:( it was rough. 

On another note I hope we all get our BFP soon! Ive waited 1 1/2 for my husband to agree lol


----------



## AllisMommy

sla545 said:


> Oh yes, healthcare in America is scary. I actually work for one of the few GOOD health insurance companies, and I see the best side of it, but the system is broken overall. The insurance offered at work is very good for the premium and deductible and out of pocket are lower, but we actually have insurance through DH job. He is part of a union at work, so the benefits are good and premiums are a bit lower than what we would pay at my work. I think we are looking at paying approx $2500 out of pocket to cover birth and baby costs. That includes the deductible and then the out of pocket (like 20% of the bill). Thankfully we both have good jobs and will have no problem paying that. Im just grateful we can at least (hopefully) have a baby without the extra cost of assisted conception, because then I dont think we would spend the money if we couldnt do it without help.

What insurance company? I used to work for regence BCBS in Oregon...I see you're in Idaho so I thought maybe you worked at regence?


----------



## sla545

AllisMommy said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, healthcare in America is scary. I actually work for one of the few GOOD health insurance companies, and I see the best side of it, but the system is broken overall. The insurance offered at work is very good for the premium and deductible and out of pocket are lower, but we actually have insurance through DH job. He is part of a union at work, so the benefits are good and premiums are a bit lower than what we would pay at my work. I think we are looking at paying approx $2500 out of pocket to cover birth and baby costs. That includes the deductible and then the out of pocket (like 20% of the bill). Thankfully we both have good jobs and will have no problem paying that. Im just grateful we can at least (hopefully) have a baby without the extra cost of assisted conception, because then I dont think we would spend the money if we couldnt do it without help.
> 
> What insurance company? I used to work for regence BCBS in Oregon...I see you're in Idaho so I thought maybe you worked at regence?Click to expand...

I work at Blue Cross of Idaho. I live in Boise. It seems as though most of the Blues are non profit or not for profit so they run differently that most of the other companies out there!


----------



## elt1013

banana07 said:


> Well thats a bit of an eye opener how different it is in the 3 countries!! Wow!
> 
> Elt wouldn't worry to much about the BFN as you said its only 8dpo. Have you any signs of AF arriving do you usually?? with DS i tested the day my period was due and nothing then tested 5 days later and bang there it was - I was on the pill the whole time so was as regular as clock work so when I was due back on the pill after the 7 day gap I knew I had def missed it. Do def test again and make sure you use your FMU even at 7 days late my second test said no cause my urine was so diltued but the first one was a very very strong line... Also what tests are you using???

I usually only get light cramps the day the spotting starts, but so far today, no spotting and no af cramps. I am having some pressure but it could just be af knocking on my door. And actually atleast the 4-5 days before af I usually get bad mood swings and nothing this month. I am hoping the lack of symptoms is a good sign! I am just using the internet cheapies (ultra sensitive 10miu), and not dumping the urine until after the result. Any hint of a line and I have frer to test with!
With DD, we weren't really trying, so when I realized I was 4 days late, I took a clearblue digital and it said "pregnant". I was shocked but DH knew it befroe I did. The problem with symptom spotting is that most pregnancy symptoms are also AF symptoms. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## elt1013

AllisMommy...My company carries short term disability on me and I carry additional on myself aswell, but alot of companies do not. We get family medical leave, but unpaid if we dont have short term disability. And actually, the short term disability isnt anywhere near our regular wages. Are employers required to carry it in those three states or something. Where does the short term disability come from? Just curious.

As far as health insurance, I have BCBS of Michigan and hubby has BCBS of Arkansas. Both have high deductibles but my BCBS is ok and his is terrible. The only good thing is that we are double insured so we shouldn't have to pay much.


----------



## AllisMommy

Short term disability comes from the state. If you are a full time employee, and have been employed for 12 months or more, you get short term disability. It is not the same as wages, but is better than nothing. I got paid 75% of my pay.


----------



## elt1013

AllisMommy said:


> Short term disability comes from the state. If you are a full time employee, and have been employed for 12 months or more, you get short term disability. It is not the same as wages, but is better than nothing. I got paid 75% of my pay.

Must be nice...in Michigan we get nothing unless we purchase it ourselves.


----------



## AllisMommy

You have to purchase it? That's crazy. Guess I got lucky.


----------



## sla545

AllisMommy said:


> You have to purchase it? That's crazy. Guess I got lucky.

Same here in Idaho. Either your employer offers it or you buy it yourself. Otherwise you are up a creek! Thankfully i have it at work. First week you have to use vacation time, week two and three are 100% and week four through twenty six are 60%. Of course you usually only get six weeks certed from your doc for a vag or eight for c section. Our FMLA runs at the same time as short term, so you can only take a max of twelve weeks, and once your short term is up the rest is unpaid. Better than nothing though. DH can also take 12 weeks of unpaid FMLA time within the babys first year.


----------



## AllisMommy

Well like I said, mine was through my employer too. So yes, the employer purchases it.


----------



## sla545

elt1013 said:


> AllisMommy...My company carries short term disability on me and I carry additional on myself aswell, but alot of companies do not. We get family medical leave, but unpaid if we dont have short term disability. And actually, the short term disability isnt anywhere near our regular wages. Are employers required to carry it in those three states or something. Where does the short term disability come from? Just curious.
> 
> As far as health insurance, I have BCBS of Michigan and hubby has BCBS of Arkansas. Both have high deductibles but my BCBS is ok and his is terrible. The only good thing is that we are double insured so we shouldn't have to pay much.

Elt do you mind telling me how much you pay for what you carry on yourself and what it pays out? ( percentage or dollar amount, how long?) I would like to get something to help with maternity leave based on cost compared to payout but really know nothing about how much it costs.


----------



## sla545

AllisMommy said:


> Well like I said, mine was through my employer too. So yes, the employer purchases it.

I must have misunderstood. I thought you meant it was paid for by the state you lived in, not your employer!


----------



## sla545

So I took a digi OPK just to confirm the positive and got a smiley face. Yay! I always doubt my ability to read the test line, so now I have no doubts!


----------



## AllisMommy

sla545 said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Well like I said, mine was through my employer too. So yes, the employer purchases it.
> 
> I must have misunderstood. I thought you meant it was paid for by the state you lived in, not your employer!Click to expand...

Must have been the way I typed it. I do believe I mentioned you had to have worked for the employer for 12 months to qualify for STD through the state. The employer is supplemented by the state so it is the state paying, just comes from your employer.


----------



## Hann12

Morning! So I had another faint line on opk yesterday, not positive, but then had loads of ov pains, in fact I woke up in the middle of the night with a pain, which is unusual, and this morning my temp has dropped to the lowest it's been. I know with some people it drops before ov then shoots up, will have to see what happens over the next couple of days. I wonder if I have in fact ov yesterday despite not catching the positive, to be honest I've only tested once per day as got my inlaws here and been busy. Obv haven't bee DTD so won't be pregnant if I have but would be nice to know if I have ovulated!!


----------



## banana07

Ok ladies have a quick question. 

On my OPK (digi) I got a + yesterday morning and yesterday evening after work. Typically we didn't do the bd last yesterday as DH was working nights, I work days was just never going to happen. We did do the bd the night before but I had a Neg in the OPK that night (12hours before the +) I had really really bad cramps for about an hour or last night about 8pm nearly bent over backwards and now this morning I got a neg on the OPK. Do you think I have ovulated and thats was the pain was which was 16 hours ago and if so have i prob missed my chance since an egg only lives 12-24 hour it could be gone already - can't bd till this afternoon at earliest due to conflicting work schedules :(

I presume if the OPK is Neg again the surge is over and the Ov done the really bad pains came only about an hour or so after the positive OPK. 

Super sad now - thought this would be it this month :(


----------



## AllisMommy

Hann.. Could possibly be AF too..


----------



## AllisMommy

banana07 said:


> Ok ladies have a quick question.
> 
> On my OPK (digi) I got a + yesterday morning and yesterday evening after work. Typically we didn't do the bd last yesterday as DH was working nights, I work days was just never going to happen. We did do the bd the night before but I had a Neg in the OPK that night (12hours before the +) I had really really bad cramps for about an hour or last night about 8pm nearly bent over backwards and now this morning I got a neg on the OPK. Do you think I have ovulated and thats was the pain was which was 16 hours ago and if so have i prob missed my chance since an egg only lives 12-24 hour it could be gone already - can't bd till this afternoon at earliest due to conflicting work schedules :(
> 
> I presume if the OPK is Neg again the surge is over and the Ov done the really bad pains came only about an hour or so after the positive OPK.
> 
> Super sad now - thought this would be it this month :(

Why would you be out? Sperm lives 3-5 days. So BD'ing the night before is still good :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> Ok ladies have a quick question.
> 
> On my OPK (digi) I got a + yesterday morning and yesterday evening after work. Typically we didn't do the bd last yesterday as DH was working nights, I work days was just never going to happen. We did do the bd the night before but I had a Neg in the OPK that night (12hours before the +) I had really really bad cramps for about an hour or last night about 8pm nearly bent over backwards and now this morning I got a neg on the OPK. Do you think I have ovulated and thats was the pain was which was 16 hours ago and if so have i prob missed my chance since an egg only lives 12-24 hour it could be gone already - can't bd till this afternoon at earliest due to conflicting work schedules :(
> 
> I presume if the OPK is Neg again the surge is over and the Ov done the really bad pains came only about an hour or so after the positive OPK.
> 
> Super sad now - thought this would be it this month :(

I wouldn't worry if I were you hun, as alliesmom said sperm can live for few days! Having sex today should be on Target too! Just cuz you had pains last night doesn't necessarily mean you ovulated then, I always get pains few days before. Best thing to do if you don't get bfp this month is to chart your bbt x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Morning! So I had another faint line on opk yesterday, not positive, but then had loads of ov pains, in fact I woke up in the middle of the night with a pain, which is unusual, and this morning my temp has dropped to the lowest it's been. I know with some people it drops before ov then shoots up, will have to see what happens over the next couple of days. I wonder if I have in fact ov yesterday despite not catching the positive, to be honest I've only tested once per day as got my inlaws here and been busy. Obv haven't bee DTD so won't be pregnant if I have but would be nice to know if I have ovulated!!

Do you Feel like you could get AF hun?? I wonder why its so low?? Maybe you are getting ovulate late?? When did they say you'd get results of bloods?? So yeah cd 6, that's right 6 & spotting old blood now, thought it was gone but went to the loo & was on loo paper when I wiped, this is the longest AF had ever made her presence felt. Hope you having a great bbq x


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hello ladies:) so I got light kinda annoying cramping not af cramping on my right side it's the same side I ovulated on 3 wks ago.... But no CM any ideas? AF still hasn't showed and I'm 3 days late?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Jessicabaxter said:


> Hello ladies:) so I got light kinda annoying cramping not af cramping on my right side it's the same side I ovulated on 3 wks ago.... But no CM any ideas? AF still hasn't showed and I'm 3 days late?

Ok jess, are you sure you ovulated 3 weeks ago??, wouldn't that make you more like a week late?? Taken anymore hpt's? Cramping could be a few things, firstly it could be implantation pain but if your sure you ovulated 3 weeks ago its too late for that, it could be your getting ready for AF but possibly it just feels different or maybe a luteal cyst (which are common), they go on their own & can make you miss a period! or maybe you could be pregnant?? Good luck anyhow being late is promising x


----------



## IsaacRalph

jess-Or maybe your ovulating late?? Done a opk?


----------



## Jessicabaxter

I ovulated July 4-6 not sure which one then again it could have been
Later or earlier I've never kept track b4 my mirana was takin out June 20 doc said IDE ovulate 14 days from then. I have absolutely no CM I'm dry 3-4 days late but neg test I don't know what's going on. My periods are always on time even last six months w/ my mirana they were 28 days. I'm havin no af symptoms at all course l usually get get cramps
The 2nd day and they re usually middle abdomen these are the right side only I ovulated on my right side too


----------



## Jessicabaxter

I'm gonna get OPK today when best time to do it?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Jess- between 10am +8pm x


----------



## Jessicabaxter

OPK neg don't think all this is"O" I felt my last ovulation this feels diff I am now about 17DPO 3 days late


----------



## elt1013

sla545 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> AllisMommy...My company carries short term disability on me and I carry additional on myself aswell, but alot of companies do not. We get family medical leave, but unpaid if we dont have short term disability. And actually, the short term disability isnt anywhere near our regular wages. Are employers required to carry it in those three states or something. Where does the short term disability come from? Just curious.
> 
> As far as health insurance, I have BCBS of Michigan and hubby has BCBS of Arkansas. Both have high deductibles but my BCBS is ok and his is terrible. The only good thing is that we are double insured so we shouldn't have to pay much.
> 
> Elt do you mind telling me how much you pay for what you carry on yourself and what it pays out? ( percentage or dollar amount, how long?) I would like to get something to help with maternity leave based on cost compared to payout but really know nothing about how much it costs.Click to expand...

Sure, I have aflac STD and pay $44.46 per month. Comes directly out of my paychecks ($22.23 twice a month). It would give me $900 per month for as long as your doctor keeps you off work minus the first 7 days of the disability/maternity leave. They have set dollar amounts that you can chose depending on what your income is (kinda hard to explain). I could have chosen a little bit more but decided $900 would do with my vacation pay and my employers STD on me. Aflac also has an illness/hospital policy that also covers childbirth that gives you so much money for being in the hospital and certain procedures you have done (also hard to explain on here). For example: I will be paid $1000 the first night in the hospital and $50 each additional day. If I have a c-section (had one with DD) it is an additional $400 I think. I pay about $32 a month for that. It will also pay you like $25 to go to the doctors, up to 3 times a year or something. 
I figure with all of this I should be really well off on maternity leave! Better off than I normally am, hehe, which is exactly how I want it, with as little stress as possible and enjoying every minute of it. 
I thought I would be pregnant by now and would be able to cancel after awhile but it is taking longer than I thought it would. And I know as soon as I cancel it, I would end up pregnant and have no extra income for maternity leave.


----------



## sla545

elt1013 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> AllisMommy...My company carries short term disability on me and I carry additional on myself aswell, but alot of companies do not. We get family medical leave, but unpaid if we dont have short term disability. And actually, the short term disability isnt anywhere near our regular wages. Are employers required to carry it in those three states or something. Where does the short term disability come from? Just curious.
> 
> As far as health insurance, I have BCBS of Michigan and hubby has BCBS of Arkansas. Both have high deductibles but my BCBS is ok and his is terrible. The only good thing is that we are double insured so we shouldn't have to pay much.
> 
> Elt do you mind telling me how much you pay for what you carry on yourself and what it pays out? ( percentage or dollar amount, how long?) I would like to get something to help with maternity leave based on cost compared to payout but really know nothing about how much it costs.Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I have aflac STD and pay $44.46 per month. Comes directly out of my paychecks ($22.23 twice a month). It would give me $900 per month for as long as your doctor keeps you off work minus the first 7 days of the disability/maternity leave. They have set dollar amounts that you can chose depending on what your income is (kinda hard to explain). I could have chosen a little bit more but decided $900 would do with my vacation pay and my employers STD on me. Aflac also has an illness/hospital policy that also covers childbirth that gives you so much money for being in the hospital and certain procedures you have done (also hard to explain on here). For example: I will be paid $1000 the first night in the hospital and $50 each additional day. If I have a c-section (had one with DD) it is an additional $400 I think. I pay about $32 a month for that. It will also pay you like $25 to go to the doctors, up to 3 times a year or something.
> I figure with all of this I should be really well off on maternity leave! Better off than I normally am, hehe, which is exactly how I want it, with as little stress as possible and enjoying every minute of it.
> I thought I would be pregnant by now and would be able to cancel after awhile but it is taking longer than I thought it would. And I know as soon as I cancel it, I would end up pregnant and have no extra income for maternity leave.Click to expand...

 Thanks- Ive had AFLAC through work before but cancelled it since I wasnt getting any use out of it. If I dont get a BFP this month, I am going to look into it.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Anybody know of any cheap insurance not thru a company? Im a private nurse so no
Benefits and my husband has free insurance but it's 800 for family and me and kids need to
Be covered.


----------



## Hann12

Positive opk!!!! Can't actually believe my eyes!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Positive opk!!!! Can't actually believe my eyes!!

Was hoo, you gonna get some bding now hun?? Guests gone?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han- that's waa hoo not was hoo!


----------



## banana07

Whooo on the positive OPk Hann - go get baby dancing!!! 

Jess I'm not sure sounds like ov but as the ladies said could well be AF. Keep taking the OPKs - I was certain about dates but turns out I Ov 5 days later then I thought and only got one day of + on the OPK kits was neg the night before and the following morning so just the one day inbetween so I could have easily missed it if i didn't test that day (And i wasn't going to). My cramps are all over the place, I had constant cramps since last Sunday through to Wedn they left on Thursday and I got CM (only reason I bought more OPKs) and they are back since but lighter cramps. I really think the mirena might have things alittle confused, keep taking the OPKs and keep us posted :)

Afm, my last few days went like this, I don't feel we've done enough or tried hard enough but suppose time will tell now :)


19th July (evening) - Neg OPK but some CM so did the bd
20th July (morning) - Positive OPK
20th July (evening) - Positive OPK
20th July - No baby dancing :(
20th July (evening) - Serious cramps on left side
21st July (morning) - Neg OPK
21st July (afternoon) - baby dance :)
22nd July (morning) - Just vomited for no reason :(
Now I know the vomiting is not morning sickness as I only Ov 1-2 days ago and even on the slightest chance that I did catch the egg its not implanted so means nothing really but still very hard not to over analize!!
21st July (evening) Neg OPK

Have turned into a total POAS addict so bit traumatised had no reason to PO anything this morning!!! - So am officially in the 2WW now I think let the POAS withdrawl begin!!

Anyway I'm off down the country now for a couple of days with DH & DS so may or may not be on - will prob try to not too and hopefully not think about it and the first 1/4 of the 2ww will pass without me knowing but I'll be back on Thursday anyway - 

Good Luck to everyone, Ov, testing and of course those confused and waiting this week :)


----------



## Hann12

Good luck banana! I'll be a couple of days behind you! 
Still got guests but they are going today so we can DTD tonight but that's out only shot because gregs then away until tues. it only takes one go though so you never know! At least I know things are finally happening, just hope the LP is long enough!!


----------



## sla545

banana07 said:


> Whooo on the positive OPk Hann - go get baby dancing!!!
> 
> Jess I'm not sure sounds like ov but as the ladies said could well be AF. Keep taking the OPKs - I was certain about dates but turns out I Ov 5 days later then I thought and only got one day of + on the OPK kits was neg the night before and the following morning so just the one day inbetween so I could have easily missed it if i didn't test that day (And i wasn't going to). My cramps are all over the place, I had constant cramps since last Sunday through to Wedn they left on Thursday and I got CM (only reason I bought more OPKs) and they are back since but lighter cramps. I really think the mirena might have things alittle confused, keep taking the OPKs and keep us posted :)
> 
> Afm, my last few days went like this, I don't feel we've done enough or tried hard enough but suppose time will tell now :)
> 
> 
> 19th July (evening) - Neg OPK but some CM so did the bd
> 20th July (morning) - Positive OPK
> 20th July (evening) - Positive OPK
> 20th July - No baby dancing :(
> 20th July (evening) - Serious cramps on left side
> 21st July (morning) - Neg OPK
> 21st July (afternoon) - baby dance :)
> 22nd July (morning) - Just vomited for no reason :(
> Now I know the vomiting is not morning sickness as I only Ov 1-2 days ago and even on the slightest chance that I did catch the egg its not implanted so means nothing really but still very hard not to over analize!!
> 21st July (evening) Neg OPK
> 
> Have turned into a total POAS addict so bit traumatised had no reason to PO anything this morning!!! - So am officially in the 2WW now I think let the POAS withdrawl begin!!
> 
> Anyway I'm off down the country now for a couple of days with DH & DS so may or may not be on - will prob try to not too and hopefully not think about it and the first 1/4 of the 2ww will pass without me knowing but I'll be back on Thursday anyway -
> 
> Good Luck to everyone, Ov, testing and of course those confused and waiting this week :)

Good luck! Hope you caught your egg! I O on the 20th according to everything, so I am now 2dpo. We will wait out this TWW together!


----------



## elt1013

:witch: got me today...on to next cycle. Good luck ladies!


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> :witch: got me today...on to next cycle. Good luck ladies!

Oh no hun:hugs:! You not far behind me now. How long was you LP this month??


----------



## Jessicabaxter

I'm 99% sure I'm not ovulation. Either my af just really screwed up or I'm preggers and it's not showing yet. Figure if I BD 3-4 days a wk I should hit "O" at some point. I was 21 days pg when I found out w/ my boys so if I am I should find out by wed lol not stressing it tho god has a plan for me I truly believe cuz I was on pill with
Both my boys and he gave me my angels even with me tryin to provent it:) good luck to us all, wishing the ladies with the TWW baby dust and those who The wicked witch caught them baby dust this comig cycle!  Remember god has a plan and it ll
Happen when it's time! I know it's hard tho:)


----------



## Hann12

Sorry elt, I am sure I'll be on another cycle with you before I know it - will get to try out my cbfm though! Got a hugely sore throat and feel a bit sick buti am going to BD tonight as it's my only chance to catch that egg! Funny to think I finally got a positive opk, I never thought I'd see one!! Think I may be a bit late BD anyway as have strong ov pains so reckon I should have DTD last night but never mind! At least I'm finally ov'ing!!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Booger lookin CM?


----------



## sla545

Jessicabaxter said:


> Booger lookin CM?


That usually comes for me right before and after i get EWCM. But if you are pregnant, I really have no idea what happens to CM during the course!


----------



## sla545

elt1013 said:


> :witch: got me today...on to next cycle. Good luck ladies!

Sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Jessicabaxter

sla545 said:


> Jessicabaxter said:
> 
> 
> Booger lookin CM?
> 
> 
> That usually comes for me right before and after i get EWCM. But if you are pregnant, I really have no idea what happens to CM during the course!Click to expand...



What is EWCM? I've been dry for days now and it was just like a tiny bit when I wiped and nothin sense .... Funny how I'm noticing things now after 2 kids!


----------



## sla545

Jessicabaxter said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicabaxter said:
> 
> 
> Booger lookin CM?
> 
> 
> That usually comes for me right before and after i get EWCM. But if you are pregnant, I really have no idea what happens to CM during the course!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is EWCM? I've been dry for days now and it was just like a tiny bit when I wiped and nothin sense .... Funny how I'm noticing things now after 2 kids!Click to expand...

EWCM is Egg White CM. I never paid attention before now either!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

O gotcha . It wasn't white or clear tho it had brownish color to it. Weird stuff!


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: got me today...on to next cycle. Good luck ladies!
> 
> Oh no hun:hugs:! You not far behind me now. How long was you LP this month??Click to expand...

Thanks for all your support ladies...it really makes ttc much easier to have a bunch of awesome people to share with. My LP was a sad 9 days again (same as the last 2 cycles). I did get some b complex to try this cycle so hopefully it helps. Even if I only get an extra day, I will be happy, allthough 2-3 would be better:). I am not going to get greedy though. The only thing that makes me nervous about taking it is that people have posted on BnB about screwing their cycles up by trying new things. But I also feel I have alot better chance if I lengthen my LP. Anyhow, heres to all of our BFPs we are going to ge this cycle!


----------



## Hann12

Elt - I think taking Vitimins are fine, it's herbs that can mess up your cycle. I hope it helps! I've heard amazing things. I know ideally a LP should be 12+ days but if it's 10 days will that do? 

I had another positive opk this morning which is exciting as be BD last night so I'm hoping the little guys are getting up there to catch the egg! Sorry tmi but a load of them slipped out of me while I was trying to put the soft cup in so lost loads. I could have cried! I am hoping the strong ones were already on their way! 
Can't BD today as DH is away so will do it tomorrow but think it will be too late then. I'd be feeling more confident if we had been able to BD more but I'll keep my fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies, hope you all had a good weekend! 

Banana - hope your vacation goes great (though your prob already gone to it hehe) I def dont think you're out. I've read that :sex: the day before ov is actually better than day of so you've definitely got a shot! :dust: to you for the 2ww! 

Hann - :happydance: Yay for finally getting a positive OPK!!!! Fx you guys caught the little eggy in time! Send some of that positive OPK dust my way!!! haha oh and how'd the bday party go? :)

Jessica - have you tested again yet? Any sign of AF. Think your last post mentioned that your cm was sort of brownish. Could be the start of AF. 

Elt - :hugs: sorry about AF. :dust: for the next cycle hun 

Sla - your chart seems to be lookin good this morning ;) lets go :bfp:!!!!

Not much news in my world....same old nothing happening. Can't wait for next week! My doc appointment is a week from today!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hann: don't worry about the load Falling out my doctor said that the sperm
Actually swim to the egg in a matter of minutes And all the stuff that falls out within 5-10 isn't actually sperm but the cum that separates. Good luck!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

My CM was only like one brown booger lol. No
Sign of AF at all the past 12 yrs of my AF I have never been late never had sore breast and I start by 10a.m I know it's weird but it's either I'm pg or stupid mirana messed everything up yet I was told gettin it pulled shouldn't mess anything up o well, no need to stress about it ;) I'm gonns test again tomorrow I no BFP or AF by this weekend gonna go to doctor


----------



## Hann12

Jessica - any chance it could be IB?? Hopefully you'll know soon one way or another!

Hi mamamac! I bet you can't wait for your appointment! I hope its good news and they can help you. I have to say I couldn't believe my eyes to have a positive opk. I never thought I'd see it but 2 days of dark lines feels good. Even if I'm unsuccessful it still feels nice to know its happening. Now I just have to hope my LP is at least 10 days.....


----------



## Jessicabaxter

It could be I guess not sure what it's suppose to look like didn't have IB with my other two.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi girls! been really busy at work so haven't had much time to come on here & post! still really excited for you both han & melissa, hope you've caught those eggies! well for me its start of smep as i'm cd 8 today eeek excited! probably ovulate at the end of this week/beginning of next. I can already Feel my ovaries waking up as I put it, can defo Feel them especially left side! actually my left side seems to be my dominant side to ovulate from, anybody else get this?? with both my pregnancies I ovulatedfrom my left, I know this cuz I had scans & saw the dominant follicle!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sla545- chart is looking good, Fx'd this is your month 

Mamamac- can't wait to here how the Dr's are going to help you, you've got to bleed or ovulate soon surely???


----------



## sla545

IsaacRalph said:


> Sla545- chart is looking good, Fx'd this is your month
> 
> Mamamac- can't wait to here how the Dr's are going to help you, you've got to bleed or ovulate soon surely???

It was until today! I was super excited to see such a good temp yesterday. My temp dropped from 97.6 yesterday down to 96.8 today. I took it three times to make sure. I didnt sleep very well last night and was tossing and turning all night. I discarded todays temp, but we will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## IsaacRalph

sla545 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Sla545- chart is looking good, Fx'd this is your month
> 
> Mamamac- can't wait to here how the Dr's are going to help you, you've got to bleed or ovulate soon surely???
> 
> It was until today! I was super excited to see such a good temp yesterday. My temp dropped from 97.6 yesterday down to 96.8 today. I took it three times to make sure. I didnt sleep very well last night and was tossing and turning all night. I discarded todays temp, but we will see what happens tomorrow.Click to expand...

I think it will be fine! It looks like you had a bit of a dip last month too bit just not a much, I expect it to rise back up over coverline tomorrow! X


----------



## sla545

IsaacRalph said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Sla545- chart is looking good, Fx'd this is your month
> 
> Mamamac- can't wait to here how the Dr's are going to help you, you've got to bleed or ovulate soon surely???
> 
> It was until today! I was super excited to see such a good temp yesterday. My temp dropped from 97.6 yesterday down to 96.8 today. I took it three times to make sure. I didnt sleep very well last night and was tossing and turning all night. I discarded todays temp, but we will see what happens tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will be fine! It looks like you had a bit of a dip last month too bit just not a much, I expect it to rise back up over coverline tomorrow! XClick to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement. I was almost tempted to stop charting once I knew I o'd just so I wouldn't have these daily battles about signs, etc, but I really want an accurate record in case for some reason it doesnt happen and I end up having to go see a dr in the future!


----------



## Hann12

Sla - thats why I think I might continue charting for this month just so I can have a record for the Dr but not going to next month. Too stressful!! Hope it goes up again tomorrow.

IssacRalph - YES!! Funnily enough its my right ovary that is much more twingy and painful - if we were one person we would be super fertile lol! FX for ov'ing soon!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Sla - thats why I think I might continue charting for this month just so I can have a record for the Dr but not going to next month. Too stressful!! Hope it goes up again tomorrow.
> 
> IssacRalph - YES!! Funnily enough its my right ovary that is much more twingy and painful - if we were one person we would be super fertile lol! FX for ov'ing soon!

He he, now we wouldn't have any problems if we were one person now would we! Hoping to see your temp jump up in the morning & the official 2ww will begin!:dust:


----------



## Hann12

I really hope it does!! I'm so fed up of waiting!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Fx for ya sla - hope that temp goes right back up where it belongs!


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Elt - I think taking Vitimins are fine, it's herbs that= can mess up your cycle. I hope it helps! I've heard amazing things. I know ideally a LP should be 12+ days but if it's 10 days will that do?
> 
> I had another positive opk this morning which is exciting as be BD last night so I'm hoping the little guys are getting up there to catch the egg! Sorry tmi but a load of them slipped out of me while I was trying to put the soft cup in so lost loads. I could have cried! I am hoping the strong ones were already on their way!
> Can't BD today as DH is away so will do it tomorrow but think it will be too late then. I'd be feeling more confident if we had been able to BD more but I'll keep my fingers crossed anyway!

Have you tried the B vitamins for your LP? I just started them last night with 100mg b6 and people weren't kidding when they said neon pee! Other than that, so far no upset stomach or anything. Most information I have read say 10+ is fine but there are a few places that say 12+. But, I have had the same cycles forever (even before my daughter) and I had no problem conceiving her with even a 9 day LP. I just figure I might as well give myself as good a chance as possible.


----------



## sanchez1208

hi i need help today makes me 65 days late i started to feel real nasuea so i took test it came out faint postive and i took another but i drank alot water and it came out negative .. can i be pregnet i have took 7 test prior and this is my first postive ....can i be prego ?


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Take another with FMU it's extremely unusual to get a false pos. actually from what I'm told it's unheard of unless ur on a med that contains hcg. Good luck and let us know! U need to c a doc tho


----------



## elt1013

sanchez1208 said:


> hi i need help today makes me 65 days late i started to feel real nasuea so i took test it came out faint postive and i took another but i drank alot water and it came out negative .. can i be pregnet i have took 7 test prior and this is my first postive ....can i be prego ?

It is possible, some women never get a positive HPT, and have to go to the doctor for a blood test to confirm. I would take a HPT with first morning urine tomorrow, and see what that says. If it is negative and you really believe you are pregnant, you should go to your doctor and ask for a blood test. 65 days late would make you like 3 months pregnant, so you would need prenatal care asap. Good luck!


----------



## Hann12

Sanchez I theory I was 56 days late when I found out I was pregnant with my DD however I was only 2 weeks pregnant, I caught the egg after a very late ovulation so it's possible you are only just pregnant, hence the faint test. If you are it should show on FMU today. FX! 

My temp went up!! I didn't wake until 6.15 (normally do it at 5.45 but my DH is away so I overslept) and it was 36.83 but I used that temperature adjuster and it brought it down a bit. I'm happy, means I must have ovulated and my opk is now going fainter again. I'm hoping I get those cross hairs now. The FF expert I was speaking to told me to remove a couple of my temps too as I know I didn't ov yet then and they were after nights when I had been up with Annabelle so apparently they are producing fake highs which will mess with my crosshairs. As long as I finally get them
I don't care!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Elt - how much vit B complex And B6 are you taking? My pee isn't neon yellow but that may be just the colourings they put in the US brand? I've been taking a multivitamin which had all the B's in it plus a separate B12 and b6 100mg. If it doesn't work this month I'm getting the bloods retaken and upping the B6 to 200mg.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - wahoo for the temp rise!!! :happydance: I hope you get your crosshairs in next couple days!! And then of course :bfp:!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - good luck with the b vitamins :) Never taken them myself as I have no LP at this point lol but hope they work for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## MamaMac123

Same old here with me. My temp went high again this morning but no higher than its been before so I'm not getting excited about it. Last night my stepdaughter was whining about her period and rather than sympathy I felt jealous haha So weird to desperately want a period! Just anything to indicate my body is working! Come in July 30th!!! Another week to go.......ugh!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Mornin ladies, so I thru up for second night in a row took a test this mornin and the line is extremely light but I can c it:) test again in day or two pic won't upload


----------



## MamaMac123

Jessicabaxter said:


> Mornin ladies, so I thru up for second night in a row took a test this mornin and the line is extremely light but I can c it:) test again in day or two pic won't upload

Woohoo!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
So excited for you!!! Want to see the pic! Errr wonder why it won't load....but still soooooooo exciting! Another :bfp:


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Jessica!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

I can't believe it! I think I knew but wasn't gonna get my hopes up wasn't sure it happen this fast:) I been reading bout mirana tho and there a high risk of miscarriage since the mirana thins out the uterin wall:) praying that don't happen to me. Sending baby dust to everybody!


----------



## sla545

Congrats Jessica!

Well my temp skyrocketed today! Hope this is an indicator of good things to come. Yesterdays temp must have been a screw up. Instead of discarding it, I just put in the temp from the day before so my crosshairs would show up and they did. 4DPO and counting!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

sla545 said:


> Congrats Jessica!
> 
> Well my temp skyrocketed today! Hope this is an indicator of good things to come. Yesterdays temp must have been a screw up. Instead of discarding it, I just put in the temp from the day before so my crosshairs would show up and they did. 4DPO and counting!




Yay! Wishin u lots and lots of baby dust!!!!!


----------



## sanchez1208

i posted the pik as my profile pik wat yall think faint postive


----------



## IsaacRalph

sanchez1208 said:


> i posted the pik as my profile pik wat yall think faint postive

Yeah bottom one looks like a bfp & its a frer so very reliable, Congrats!

Jess- also big Congrats on your bfp thats 2 today, wow!

Han & sla well done on your temps rising

Nothing much going on here, started smep yesterday & going ok at the momemt, Fx'ed for some more bfps x


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> sanchez1208 said:
> 
> 
> i posted the pik as my profile pik wat yall think faint postive
> 
> Yeah bottom one looks like a bfp & its a frer so very reliable, Congrats!
> 
> Jess- also big Congrats on your bfp thats 2 today, wow!
> 
> Han & sla well done on your temps rising
> 
> Nothing much going on here, started smep yesterday & going ok at the momemt, Fx'ed for some more bfps xClick to expand...

Feeling kind of dumb :haha: but what is smep?


----------



## MamaMac123

sanchez1208 said:


> i posted the pik as my profile pik wat yall think faint postive

Can def see the faint line on the bottom test! :happydance::happydance: woohoo! Another :bfp:


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Elt - how much vit B complex And B6 are you taking? My pee isn't neon yellow but that may be just the colourings they put in the US brand? I've been taking a multivitamin which had all the B's in it plus a separate B12 and b6 100mg. If it doesn't work this month I'm getting the bloods retaken and upping the B6 to 200mg.

I also take a multiviamin (one a day brand), with only 2mg B6 and 6mcg B12, among other things, and B complex 100. B complex has 100mg B6 and 100mcg B12. 

If it doesn't work this month, I will probably up it also. Good luck to you Hann and I will keep everyone posted.

Congrats to the BFPs!!!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

*
<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/ttc-journey-1334206800z28z3z0z7z0z20z0z10-6-3-0.png" border="0"></a>


----------



## Jessicabaxter

<a href="https://s1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh503/jessicabaxter2007/?action=view&current=0102c8d3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh503/jessicabaxter2007/0102c8d3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanchez1208 said:
> 
> 
> i posted the pik as my profile pik wat yall think faint postive
> 
> Yeah bottom one looks like a bfp & its a frer so very reliable, Congrats!
> 
> Jess- also big Congrats on your bfp thats 2 today, wow!
> 
> Han & sla well done on your temps rising
> 
> Nothing much going on here, started smep yesterday & going ok at the momemt, Fx'ed for some more bfps xClick to expand...
> 
> Feeling kind of dumb :haha: but what is smep?Click to expand...

Yeah I didn't know what it was until few months ago its when you BD on certain days to Apparently improve your chances to 40% per cycle. So this is it, (sperm meets egg plan)
BD on cd8,10 then every other day until +opk, when opk + BD for 3 nights in a row, skip a day then BD the day after that as a backup. Hope this clarifys smep x


----------



## ooSweetPea

GIRLS! I accidentally deleted my subscription to this thread and just had to read a bunch to catch up :dohh: I was wondering why this thread had gone quiet?!

Congrats to the :bfp: ! :hugs: to those the witch got... and also :hugs: to those still in limbo.

Currently 7 DPO - tested yesterday and today and BFN obviously... I got my BFP @ 7DPO with DS so of course now I feel totally out for this month (have actually felt out since 1DPO!!! ARGH!). I am swaying back and forth with thinking this is our month and feeling totally out - every time I get a small cramp or twinge I get excited, but am trying not to feel tooo excited. My chart looks eerily similar to my BFP cycle with DS so of course I am trying to ignore that too... I usually get a dip @ 5DPO from the second estrogen surge, however I had another dip today which matches my BFP cycle - only a few more days until I know for sure because my LP is only 12 days.


----------



## sanchez1208

thanks gurls for all the support and advice i took another test it was faint postive so i made doctor appt tuesday july 31 funny thing i was supposed to start clomid on tuesday looks like it my ego is prego :) but donnt wanna get my hopes up just yte but im so nausea thou ehhhh i let u know how its goes sending alot baby dust yalls ways


----------



## Hann12

Yay congratulations Sanchez! Wonder how far along you are?! 

I might try the SMEP next cycle, sounds good! 
Is it worth BD the day after ovulation??


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Yay congratulations Sanchez! Wonder how far along you are?!
> 
> I might try the SMEP next cycle, sounds good!
> Is it worth BD the day after ovulation??

Well apparently if you can manage it you should and the theory behind it is just incase you ovulate twice, which many women do,2nd ovulation usually occurs 12-24 hrs from first! Just realised I get to start poas tomorrow, excited!:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Interesting! I don't reckon I'll be BD tonight after all, my DH is too tired from the work thing he has been at over the past 2 days. Really are down to our 1 shot this month!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Yay congratulations Sanchez! Wonder how far along you are?!
> 
> I might try the SMEP next cycle, sounds good!
> Is it worth BD the day after ovulation??
> 
> Well apparently if you can manage it you should and the theory behind it is just incase you ovulate twice, which many women do,2nd ovulation usually occurs 12-24 hrs from first! Just realised I get to start poas tomorrow, excited!:happydance:Click to expand...



So exited for you! Keep us posted! Lots and lots of baby dust


----------



## sla545

ooSweetPea said:


> GIRLS! I accidentally deleted my subscription to this thread and just had to read a bunch to catch up :dohh: I was wondering why this thread had gone quiet?!
> 
> Congrats to the :bfp: ! :hugs: to those the witch got... and also :hugs: to those still in limbo.
> 
> Currently 7 DPO - tested yesterday and today and BFN obviously... I got my BFP @ 7DPO with DS so of course now I feel totally out for this month (have actually felt out since 1DPO!!! ARGH!). I am swaying back and forth with thinking this is our month and feeling totally out - every time I get a small cramp or twinge I get excited, but am trying not to feel tooo excited. My chart looks eerily similar to my BFP cycle with DS so of course I am trying to ignore that too... I usually get a dip @ 5DPO from the second estrogen surge, however I had another dip today which matches my BFP cycle - only a few more days until I know for sure because my LP is only 12 days.

Oh how exciting that your charts look similar! fx'd for you!


----------



## Aiden187

im 13 dpo but been having horrible cramps and back pain,tested negative this morning,implantation was 9 or 10 dpo im hoping i still have a chance for my BFP since i have all the symptoms


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Aiden187 said:


> im 13 dpo but been having horrible cramps and back pain,tested negative this morning,implantation was 9 or 10 dpo im hoping i still have a chance for my BFP since i have all the symptoms


There still tons of hope:) I just barely tested positive today and this evening it was darker but I'm 6 days late and 20dpo.


----------



## Aiden187

at jessica,did u ever feel cramping before your af was due? mine is tomorrow and im cramping and have back pain


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Aiden187 said:


> at jessica,did u ever feel cramping before your af was due? mine is tomorrow and im cramping and have back pain

I did most of it was on one side but yesterday it felt like af cramps and back pain and the past two days I've been throwin up every night around 10-11. I seriously thought my af was comin


----------



## Aiden187

im feeling the same way,i never cramp on my period though,i have had sore boobs,metal mouth,tired,hungry,headaches,lower back pain,spotting and still bfn


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Aiden187 said:


> im feeling the same way,i never cramp on my period though,i have had sore boobs,metal mouth,tired,hungry,headaches,lower back pain,spotting and still bfn

Sounds just like what I have! Dont stress about it tho wait wk and take one like I said I'm 6 days late and 20dpo. But you ll drive yourself crazy if u stress it. Only had few spots tho


----------



## Aiden187

Jessicabaxter said:


> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> im feeling the same way,i never cramp on my period though,i have had sore boobs,metal mouth,tired,hungry,headaches,lower back pain,spotting and still bfn
> 
> Sounds just like what I have! Dont stress about it tho wait wk and take one like I said I'm 6 days late and 20dpo. But you ll drive yourself crazy if u stress it. Only had few spots thoClick to expand...

yea me too ,not a lot at all


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Aiden187 said:


> Jessicabaxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> im feeling the same way,i never cramp on my period though,i have had sore boobs,metal mouth,tired,hungry,headaches,lower back pain,spotting and still bfn
> 
> Sounds just like what I have! Dont stress about it tho wait wk and take one like I said I'm 6 days late and 20dpo. But you ll drive yourself crazy if u stress it. Only had few spots thoClick to expand...
> 
> yea me too ,not a lot at allClick to expand...

DH wasn't convinced with faint positive so bought digital pregnant!!!!


----------



## elt1013

Jessicabaxter said:


> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicabaxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> im feeling the same way,i never cramp on my period though,i have had sore boobs,metal mouth,tired,hungry,headaches,lower back pain,spotting and still bfn
> 
> Sounds just like what I have! Dont stress about it tho wait wk and take one like I said I'm 6 days late and 20dpo. But you ll drive yourself crazy if u stress it. Only had few spots thoClick to expand...
> 
> yea me too ,not a lot at allClick to expand...
> 
> DH wasn't convinced with faint positive so bought digital pregnant!!!!Click to expand...

Congrats again, those are not open to interpretation!


----------



## Hann12

Yay Jessica! I remember my DH didn't believe it until he saw the digital test too!

Temps up again today!! We didn't BD last night, my DH was in bed by 9 and then my DD was up from 9-1 sick. So def only one shot this month, we BD every day around ov last month and got a bfn, and when I conceived DD we only did it the day before ov too so I am still a bit hopeful. I am more concentrating on my LP now though, hoping AF doesn't show until at least 11dpo.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Yay Jessica! I remember my DH didn't believe it until he saw the digital test too!
> 
> Temps up again today!! We didn't BD last night, my DH was in bed by 9 and then my DD was up from 9-1 sick. So def only one shot this month, we BD every day around ov last month and got a bfn, and when I conceived DD we only did it the day before ov too so I am still a bit hopeful. I am more concentrating on my LP now though, hoping AF doesn't show until at least 11dpo.

Hey hun your chart looks fab, crosshairs tomorrow! You still have every chance of getting that bfp i'm pretty sure runnergrl only BD once over ovulation. I woke in the night to go for wee wiped & I had so much ewcm so things looking really hopeful i'll be ovulating soon x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Jess - yay for digi!

Hann your chart does look great - remember one time is all it takes and you def BD'd on a good day. 

Issac will keep fx'd that a nice strong egg is getting ready to pop!

Sla your chart looks great so far, fx'd they keep rising!

Aiden good luck to you. 

AFM - Eep!

Tested this AM because temp shot up again and got a faint faint faint + on FRER, then did an IC and it is def + (same thing happened last pg too - IC was way darker at first than FRER). Was hoping for but not expecting this at all with it only being our first cycle as it took awhile the first time around. Going to be walking on eggshells until after AF is supposed to arrive though for sure.
 



Attached Files:







8478cd2e.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 8









c1f62070.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8









599f1b61.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations sweatpea I can see it!! Lots of BFP on this site - I could be the only one left soon!! 

So just called dr to get my bloods back and the receptionist said they were all okay! When I questioned a bit more - knowing I hadn't ovulated so coildn't see how they could be okay she looks and says oh yes it does say you have low progesterone and probably haven't ovulated!! If I hadn't pushed it I would be really confused thinking they showed that I had! 
Anyway will go and see the dr next week.


----------



## HappyCpl

Congrats to all of you ladies with BFP's. This is so exciting! We have had so many this month. Must be all the summer love :) can't wait for all of these spring babies!!!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

ooSweetPea said:


> Jess - yay for digi!
> 
> Hann your chart does look great - remember one time is all it takes and you def BD'd on a good day.
> 
> Issac will keep fx'd that a nice strong egg is getting ready to pop!
> 
> Sla your chart looks great so far, fx'd they keep rising!
> 
> Aiden good luck to you.
> 
> AFM - Eep!
> 
> Tested this AM because temp shot up again and got a faint faint faint + on FRER, then did an IC and it is def + (same thing happened last pg too - IC was way darker at first than FRER). Was hoping for but not expecting this at all with it only being our first cycle as it took awhile the first time around. Going to be walking on eggshells until after AF is supposed to arrive though for sure.

Congrats!!! Deff positive!!!!


----------



## Aiden187

Jessicabaxter said:


> ooSweetPea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jess - yay for digi!
> 
> Hann your chart does look great - remember one time is all it takes and you def BD'd on a good day.
> 
> Issac will keep fx'd that a nice strong egg is getting ready to pop!
> 
> Sla your chart looks great so far, fx'd they keep rising!
> 
> Aiden good luck to you.
> 
> AFM - Eep!
> 
> Tested this AM because temp shot up again and got a faint faint faint + on FRER, then did an IC and it is def + (same thing happened last pg too - IC was way darker at first than FRER). Was hoping for but not expecting this at all with it only being our first cycle as it took awhile the first time around. Going to be walking on eggshells until after AF is supposed to arrive though for sure.
> 
> Congrats!!! Deff positive!!!!Click to expand...

 congrats jessica


----------



## marieb

Congratulations to all the BFPs!!!!

And Hann your chart is looking fantastic. Fingers crossed you caught the egg :)


----------



## sanchez1208

So i broke down and took another test with first response i have two faint postive and two negatives and im been cramping but no period so i made doc appt for tuesday meaning im go crazy until then lol


----------



## elt1013

Congrats sweetpea!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks so much girls. I am still in shock! 

I cannot WAIT to see more BFP in this thread!


----------



## IsaacRalph

ooSweetPea said:


> Thanks so much girls. I am still in shock!
> 
> I cannot WAIT to see more BFP in this thread!

Congratulations sweetpea! How wonderful conceiving on the first month trying, talk about super fertile! Hope the bfps keep rolling in x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Congratulations sweatpea I can see it!! Lots of BFP on this site - I could be the only one left soon!!
> 
> So just called dr to get my bloods back and the receptionist said they were all okay! When I questioned a bit more - knowing I hadn't ovulated so coildn't see how they could be okay she looks and says oh yes it does say you have low progesterone and probably haven't ovulated!! If I hadn't pushed it I would be really confused thinking they showed that I had!
> Anyway will go and see the dr next week.

oh god what a stupid receptionist with probably no medical training whatsoever! So its off to the Dr's for you, are you hoping for clomid to may you ovulate sooner?? Anyway i'm still here with you it seems to take forever for me & dh to get pregnant. We do everything right & dh sperm count was excellent few years ago, oh well on we plod! I'm very positive it will happen though. got a line on opk but not as dark as control!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

sanchez1208 said:


> So i broke down and took another test with first response i have two faint postive and two negatives and im been cramping but no period so i made doc appt for tuesday meaning im go crazy until then lol

Don't freak some test are more sensative then others I know te digital popped up pregnant pretty fast but the dollar ones (altho positive) was extremely faint even this morning!


----------



## Aiden187

well so far no witch but its only noon here so ill have to wait and see,and i gave in and tested yesterday 13 dpo and got my bfn ,i think ill wait a few more days


----------



## Hann12

Isaacralph - no not hoping for clomid, I am ovulating on my own I just want them to see what my progesterone levels are and if I do have a LP defect I'm hoping they can help. I might not have an issue but I'd like to know for sure!


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations sweatpea I can see it!! Lots of BFP on this site - I could be the only one left soon!!
> 
> So just called dr to get my bloods back and the receptionist said they were all okay! When I questioned a bit more - knowing I hadn't ovulated so coildn't see how they could be okay she looks and says oh yes it does say you have low progesterone and probably haven't ovulated!! If I hadn't pushed it I would be really confused thinking they showed that I had!
> Anyway will go and see the dr next week.
> 
> oh god what a stupid receptionist with probably no medical training whatsoever! So its off to the Dr's for you, are you hoping for clomid to may you ovulate sooner?? Anyway i'm still here with you it seems to take forever for me & dh to get pregnant. We do everything right & dh sperm count was excellent few years ago, oh well on we plod! I'm very positive it will happen though. got a line on opk but not as dark as control!Click to expand...

I'm still in the boat with y'all. This is cycle 8 for us. Hoping to start Clomid in late Sept or October. We aren't trying this month. Just got to take a break. But I did download FF for my phone. Fertile time is when we have to be abstinent for DH's test. So if I OV this month on time (no OPKs are driving me batty lol) we are going to for sure be out...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Isaacralph - no not hoping for clomid, I am ovulating on my own I just want them to see what my progesterone levels are and if I do have a LP defect I'm hoping they can help. I might not have an issue but I'd like to know for sure!

Yeah hopefully you won't have a problem but at least the ball is rolling if there is! Let's hope your LP is even longer this time or even better a bfp! I went on clomid when I had really long cycles well they felt long at 35-40 days. It worked & it shortened my cycles but I never fell pregnant on these cycles. In fact the month after I stopped it I got my bfp with ds!


----------



## Hann12

Crosshairs this morning for definite this time! Very exciting!

So did have a question about LP's -how do you calculate length? Do you count the day of ovulation or the day of AF? Eg last cycle I think I ov on a mon, and AF came on the Thurs the week later so technically if you don't count the day of ovulation I got AF at 10dpo however would I count the day that AF shows up? if I don't then mine was only 9dpo.....


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Crosshairs this morning for definite this time! Very exciting!
> 
> So did have a question about LP's -how do you calculate length? Do you count the day of ovulation or the day of AF? Eg last cycle I think I ov on a mon, and AF came on the Thurs the week later so technically if you don't count the day of ovulation I got AF at 10dpo however would I count the day that AF shows up? if I don't then mine was only 9dpo.....

I would go from what ff says! When I get my AF its usually on cd16 at some point which gives me a LP of 15 full days


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han- Congrats on crosshairs I bet it feels nice to be certain this time!


----------



## Hann12

So mine was only 9 days last month. :( 
I really just want it to be 10 or more, that's all I ask for this month!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> So mine was only 9 days last month. :(
> I really just want it to be 10 or more, that's all I ask for this month!!

I know you do hun but just think of it like this! If its not at least you'll be able to show the Dr's your chart & they can't argue with yoi especially with the blood tests! Then they can give you some progesterone supps & you can be monitored more closely! Did you have short LP when ttc dd?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hann so pleased for you that you got your crosshairs! FX'd for at least 10 days however Issac is right - you will be armed with your charts when you go to the dr and hopefully that will eliminate some waiting around to be out on progesterone supps if you need them :hugs:

Afm, got my digi + this am... It took forever for the little hourglass to stop turning so I was sure it would be neg but it wasn't!


----------



## banana07

Wow I only left for 4 days and 3 BFPs!!!!

Congrats to Jessica, sanchez & Sweetpea!!! 3 in one month that is just unreal!!

Sla & Hann looks like we in the awful 2ww together this month!! I don't know about ye but every min feels like an hour!!! I'm desperate to POAS but know there is no point and I only have the clearblues & First response ones no cheapies 
to be messing with! Did you say Hanna you only have one shot at this month we only have 2 why do DHs not understand being tired or cranky or dying is not an excuse not to BD!!! Hopefully we will be next months 3 BFP - when are ye starting testing??

AFM - am now about 5dpo and swaying between thinking I am def preg to def not preg. I have had constant cramps in Ov but mostly just dull aches with the odd sharp one thrown in but remember I had cramps like this a full week constant before Ov too so god knows what it could be. Read on another website last night loads of people getting constant cramps before their BFP but on another saying any symptoms before 9dpo are not preg related as the egg has not implanted so can't be considered. 

The few days away was grand made the first few days of the 2ww a little easier but still thought about it every min of every day and every single dream i had was preg related!!!


Sorry now if I forgot to congratulate or reply to anyone but so much to catch up on after only 4 days!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Wow! Exciting couple of days in here! Congrats again to Jessica and Sanchez and a big congrats to Sweetpea!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: So excited for all the :bfp:! 

Welcome back banana! Glad your couple days away were awesome! Good luck with the TWW! 

Hann - :happydance: yay for crosshairs!!!! Once is all it takes Hun and your timing for the one shot was great! Fx! 

Isaac - I hear that about clomid all the time. People take it and nothing happens and then the first month off of it they get their bfp! That's how my friend got pregnant with her twins after ttc for over a year. Interesting. 

Afm - just feeling down about ttc. I think I've been just sort of ignoring it the last few days which is why I haven't really been around. I haven't even been checking my cervix or cm the last couple days. I have taken my temp but it's so all over the place it tells me nothing. Going to call the doc today and make sure the office has all my results ready to go. With my luck I'll go in there Monday and they'll be missing or something! Had a dream last night I started my AF and was so excited. Then I woke up lol. 

One thing, I've had a constant ache in my lower back on the right side for weeks now. Today I feel it on the left side. Very odd and sort of hoping it might mean something but it's prob just a sore muscle from sleeping weird or something like that. I hate how I over analyze every twinge and ache now....and actually as I type this I think I know what it is...DH took me to the driving range last nigh! Bet I'm just sore from that. Mystery solved right as I type it haha 

Anyway, just want some answers and something to do. Almost to cycle day 80. This is ridiculous! :(


----------



## banana07

Aww mamamac - I feel for you I really do have all my fingers and toes crossed that you get some answers with the doc. x :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Mama I have everything crossed that you get some answers soon - this just sucks and I so hope that it is an easy fix and you will be racing toward your BFP in no time.

Big :hugs: to you sweets.


----------



## Hann12

Mamamac - 80 days is too much, feel so bad for you! Hopefully the doctor can start your AF for you then you can really start properly. I really hope the doctors help! Good idea to call ahead for the results. 

Banana - welcome back! I am 3dpo and no symptoms, but thinking there wouldn't be this early anyway! Glad we can wait it out together! Mine will go fast over the next few days as I'm at my parents for my mums 60th birthday so my mind is otherwise occupied! I'm going to dr on mon and will see if they will take my bloods same day as I'll be 7dpo. 

I don't know what my LP was when TTC with my DD as I dusn't monitor anything! Maybe I've always had the issue!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks girls :hugs: I feel bad coming in here so down in the dumps when everyone else is being happy and hopefully. Sorry, hope Im not dragging anyone down. 

Hann - your charts looking great! hope the doc does the bloods again for you. Everything looks spot on but always nice to be totally sure. Fx for a good LP!


----------



## MamaMac123

Sweetpea - I was all excited when I read your post about your chart looking the same as your last pregnancy. Holly had that too didn't she? Seems like a good indicator if your trying for #2 to compare to your first pregnancy chart (if you have one). Anyone else have past pregnancy charts to compare with? I totally would if I did!


----------



## Hann12

Mamamac - I totally understand, it's worse some days than others. When TTC my DD I had months without anything happening and I went to the dr for help and he told me to go away and wouldn't do anything. I conceived at the next ovulation though so it can happen. It's hard to keep the faith that it will though! 

Well I just had a reasonable amount of EWCM, 3dpo - how weird is that?? I know that some people get a second estrogen surge at 6/7 Dpo which can give that but not at 3dpo. I have definitely ovulated, I am sure of that!


----------



## banana07

Hey ladies so am 5/6 dpo and trying to figure out if I actually have symptoms or its all just in my head

dull achey cramps - but have had these since 5 days before Ov!
Been feeling fairly nauseous - pretty much since day of Ov thought it was something I ate as I did vomit 1dpo but its not going comes and goes in waves during the day afternoon/night worst
Was giving out about really vivid weird dreams when we were away in the hotel never put 2+2 together till I was reading about other people early preg symptoms and apparently it is on of them.
Stomach feels weird - I know if there was anything in there it would only be the size of a speck of dust but feel bloated and weird in lower stomach - and keep putting my hands on it with out realising (This was one of my first symptoms with DS + sore boobs - but he was a surprise so I was in denial and pretended it wasn't happening - total opposite to now!!!)
Just feel a bit odd really - can't put my finger on it but just not myself....

Prob being none of these are physical so it could well be just in my head - don't know how i'm gonna last next 10 days to POAS and even worse didn't get a bfp with ds till AF was 7 days late had a bfn the day she was due...


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Sweetpea - I was all excited when I read your post about your chart looking the same as your last pregnancy. Holly had that too didn't she? Seems like a good indicator if your trying for #2 to compare to your first pregnancy chart (if you have one). Anyone else have past pregnancy charts to compare with? I totally would if I did!

Hey you are always welcome to vent or anything on here, that's what we're here for! I would've gone slightly mad at a 80+ cycle but hopefully that'll be coming to an abrupt end very soon! Interesting about the charting, I have mine on ff from when I got bfp with ds, should I compare this month?I usually stop charting after I get crosshairs! I was thinking only today that I might carry on temping this month as nothing makes the tww anymore bearable even not charting


----------



## ooSweetPea

Mama - we will always be here for you so no need to apologize... you can vent to us anytime and we will always listen and be virtual shoulders to lean on. TTC is a total rollercoaster and there are happy highs and tearful lows - it is one of the most emotional processes that I think a woman can go through. It took us a lot longer (although not super long) to fall pg with my DS and I totally feel like an imposter this time around catching on the first try so feel free to tell me to shut it! :hugs: And that goes for any of you girls - if you don't want me to hang around the thread I will totally understand :flow:

I remember reading about how similar Holly's charts were! It is so odd - I really didn't think that they would be THAT similar but my charts really look almost the same. I almost feel that if I would've tested at 7DPO in the evening this time around, it would have been + because my cheapie was pretty obvious by 8DPO AM - just like last time. Crazy!

Hann I usually get a small estrogen surge (with temp drop) around 5 DPO but I think it can happen anywhere from 3-9 DPO? Maybe that's what it was - but you know what they say about fertile CM in the LP, could be a good sign! Loving your chart!

Banana - all those signs sound good so far! I've read before that just progesterone in general can cause vivid dreams, which makes sense as I can almost use vivid dreams as a sign that I ov'd, and when they stop I know AF is coming. However the whole 'feeling odd' thing is a big one for me... just a little niggling thought that something isn't 'right' and it won't leave the back of your mind - this happened both times for me. I think this time I was forcing my brain to think that there was no way that it could possibly happen the first time around, but that little thought wouldn't go away.

AFM - the morning sickness is starting already for me. This was my # 1 fear about getting pg again because last time I had severe hyperemesis and ended up on a home IV followed by a reglan pump (needle in my belly that constantly dispensed medication) and it was just really hard... and lasted until I gave birth. I almost feel that the constant vomitting is what made my cervix weaked to the extent it did, from all the pressure and strain - and that's why I ended up with an emergency cerclage. I called the dr a little while ago and told them it was already starting and they called in a script right away for zofran and I am _praying_ that getting started on that early will keep things from spiraling out of control again. It was just such a shock to wake up already with it... I am not even 4 weeks and it didn't start for me until closer to 6 last time, so I am already scared that it will be even worse this time around. HELP!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks sweetpea, it was a bit sticky but some was stretchy. I think I just have to forget about it and not let it worry me. It's easy to get worried that something is amiss!! 
As for the sickness, I had hypermesis too so can sympathise but yours sounds worse! I got mine last time at 4 weeks too. I hope the zofran helps, I was given something else last time but it was rubbish and I continued to throw up loads. That's the downside I guess - we forget though and do it all again because the outcome is sooo worth it! Focus on the little bean to get you through. Oh and it's apparently a good sign to be sick so at least there is that!!


----------



## melissasbump

congrats sweetpea! Fab news! I dont envy the sickness, I also had Hyperemisis and it was quite soul destroying at times, Mine started around 5 weeks and lasted the entire pregnancy. 

Sorry ive not been about lately, been working nights and its wrecked me!
Im currently on 7DPO, Feel nauseas, low down crampings and tighenings and in last 24 hours creamy white CM.
I gave in and tested today, obviously BFN but i did have my hopes up a little. 

Sorry, ive not caught up properly, am now gonna scroll back..


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks again girls and Sweetpea, def stick around! I actually get way excited over the :bfp: because it gives me hope that it really does happen and because I know you're all as excited and wanting this as I am. I'm kinda sad the other :bfp: girls have faded off, but I get it too. Onto the pregnancy forum! But it is sad being the pathetic ones left behind haha so stay as long as ou like in my opinion! I like hearing how the pregnancies are going too :) 

Welcome back around Melissa! 

Hann - good call on cm. don't obsess. Just relax, enjoy the family time and let the 2 weeks fly by :)


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea - I was all excited when I read your post about your chart looking the same as your last pregnancy. Holly had that too didn't she? Seems like a good indicator if your trying for #2 to compare to your first pregnancy chart (if you have one). Anyone else have past pregnancy charts to compare with? I totally would if I did!
> 
> Hey you are always welcome to vent or anything on here, that's what we're here for! I would've gone slightly mad at a 80+ cycle but hopefully that'll be coming to an abrupt end very soon! Interesting about the charting, I have mine on ff from when I got bfp with ds, should I compare this month?I usually stop charting after I get crosshairs! I was thinking only today that I might carry on temping this month as nothing makes the tww anymore bearable even not chartingClick to expand...

Ooo neat! I'd def keep an eye on it. Can't hurt :thumbup:


----------



## banana07

Mamamac sorry I went ranting on about my signs and symptoms and never said anything to you after your sad post :( As the girls said venting is what these forums are for highs lows and everything in between I wish I had read your post properly before I went on my rant - Sorry again. This is only our 2nd cycle so can't pretend to know how you feeling shurly the doc will see 80days is just not on and give you some magic baby dust - do not leave there without answers and a plan of action, to many docs nowadays fob people off to easily saying they just don't know I know my father has been to a doc 3 times in last 2 months about a pain and they just kept saying they didn't know only today he refused to leave the room without answers or a plan of action. As I said if they dare say to you they just don't know demand to be referred to some who does know!!

Chin up - you've a whole team of ladies here rooting for you with fingers crossed x


----------



## Hann12

Mamamac I like bananas idea that you just refuse to leave until they properly help you!! I might take that approach on Monday - tell them that they have to take my blood then or I am staying there all week lol!! 
I seriously get the fed up days, I'm soooo down about the whole LP thing, I can't see me ever getting a BFP!


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> So mine was only 9 days last month. :(
> I really just want it to be 10 or more, that's all I ask for this month!!

I didn't realize we have the same LP. And I said the same thing...Please just let me have 10 days and I will be happy!! I am not asking for a complete miracle, just 1 more day. Hopefully the B vits will help us out.


----------



## Hann12

elt1013 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> So mine was only 9 days last month. :(
> I really just want it to be 10 or more, that's all I ask for this month!!
> 
> I didn't realize we have the same LP. And I said the same thing...Please just let me have 10 days and I will be happy!! I am not asking for a complete miracle, just 1 more day. Hopefully the B vits will help us out.Click to expand...

I hope the b vits help too, I have a feeling they won't for me as I was taking them last cycle. Maybe I need to increase them. 

So I realised that last nights cm wasn't EWCM - it was a bit stretchy but had the same consistency and colour as creamy cm and it was creamy this morning. And my temp was up again although I did wake up at 4.30 and didn't take it then, my DD woke up so I was up but the temp is pretty consistent so I'm sure it's fairly accurate.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MOrnin ladies! My phone won't let me do certain things so forgive the reply without usin certain ppl! Sorry sweatpea for how sick u r ! I have been sick but not too bad thank god! Food sounds nasty tho! Hope the girls who are waiting to test get their BFP! I'll Try and catch up with everyone headed to wrk :( haven't seem DH since Monday night and wish he was here to tlk about 3rd lil Baxter! My sons are hopin it a girl neither said they want a lil
Brother lol.


----------



## sla545

Well ive had a nasty headache the last three days and yesterday and today have been nauseous and hot. Not sure if it is from the progesterone being high after O or what. I am 7DPO. AF or a BFP cant get here fast enough. 

Oh! I also had a nice dip in temp today. Could either be from the normal estrogen surge that happens about a week after O or it could be an implantation dip! Either way it was still above the coverline so I am not concerned about it.


----------



## Aiden187

I'm 16 dpo no af and bfn,so I'm right there with u hun


----------



## banana07

Hey Sla, I'm 6dpo was feeling really sick all week really, headaches, vivid dreams, cramps I did wake up feeling really sick but it went as soon as i got out of bed really other than that every single symptom has gone disappeared!! Am starting to wonder was it all in my head DH gave out to me last night for obsessively googling 5/6dpo symptoms so maybe that shook my imaginery symptoms out. Oh I don't know least were 1/2 through the 2ww where every min feels like an hour!!! :D


----------



## banana07

Aiden have you taken a test, I cant remember??


----------



## Aiden187

Yes and bfn :(


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fx'd for your testing time sla and banana! 

Aiden hope that you get an answer soon, whether (hopefully) BFP or the start of a fresh new cycle!

Jess hope DH comes home soon so you can talk all about the new addition! So cute your boys want a sister :D

elt and Hann - fx'd for BFP but in the very least a 10 + day LP :flow:

hann, like the ladies said, go in there guns blazing and don't leave until you get the testing that you want! :gun:

AFM - going to 'Melting Pot' tonight with my DH and parents and telling them about our news! I didn't want to quite so early but DH made a good point - if anything happens I will def want to be able to talk to my mom about things and have support from them if god forbid anything goes wrong. Plus - it's a good excuse to go out and have great food!! We don't go often because it is pretty pricey but the food is so delicious - all fondue hehe.

My test got much darker this AM - test line is just a HAIR under the control line so I am really feeling good about things, temp stayed up nice and high too. Feeling pretty optimistic that this is a sticky bean!


----------



## Aiden187

Thanks me too,I hate this lower back pain and sore bbs and cramps,so confusing lol


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies, hope everyone is having a good one so far. 

Thanks banana for the encouraging words :hugs: I'm hoping the frustrating doctor stuff was last time. She tried to send me off like nothing was wrong but I got pretty insistent that we do something and she ordered the ultrasound. This apt on Monday should actually give me some answers and hopefully some meds. Think she wants to start me on metformin. My friend who has pcos and is new pregnant with twins told me yesterday that she got pregnant the first month on metformin so thats encouraging :) 

Just talked to the doc office and all my results are in so all set for my Monday apt :) nervous but mostly excited to just do something! Anything to get the freaking ball rolling!!! Haha 

So how many do we have in the 2ww? Hann, Elt, sla, Banana, poor aiden way past the 2 weeks and still waiting (maybe u should have a blood pregnancy test hun just to be sure it's bfn?) Anyone else? So many I can't keep track. When does everyone test??? Anyone this weekend?


----------



## IsaacRalph

hi girls the tww is dreadful isn't it! I always have some sort of symptom until about 10dpo & if i'm not pregnant it all disappears, them a day before AF I get a splitting headache then come on the next day! I can't rely on feeling nauseous as a sign anymore as i get this most cycles! I remember my Dr saying my progesterone levels at 7dpo were really high, so I just think that I suffer more with pms symptoms because of this! Hope this isn't the case with all of you lovely ladies in the tww, come on I want to see more:bfp:


----------



## IsaacRalph

ooSweetPea said:


> Fx'd for your testing time sla and banana!
> 
> Aiden hope that you get an answer soon, whether (hopefully) BFP or the start of a fresh new cycle!
> 
> Jess hope DH comes home soon so you can talk all about the new addition! So cute your boys want a sister :D
> 
> elt and Hann - fx'd for BFP but in the very least a 10 + day LP :flow:
> 
> hann, like the ladies said, go in there guns blazing and don't leave until you get the testing that you want! :gun:
> 
> AFM - going to 'Melting Pot' tonight with my DH and parents and telling them about our news! I didn't want to quite so early but DH made a good point - if anything happens I will def want to be able to talk to my mom about things and have support from them if god forbid anything goes wrong. Plus - it's a good excuse to go out and have great food!! We don't go often because it is pretty pricey but the food is so delicious - all fondue hehe.
> 
> My test got much darker this AM - test line is just a HAIR under the control line so I am really feeling good about things, temp stayed up nice and high too. Feeling pretty optimistic that this is a sticky bean!

Good news about your hpt getting marker, so excited for you! Enjoy tellingg the fam your blood news x


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> hi girls the tww is dreadful isn't it! I always have some sort of symptom until about 10dpo & if i'm not pregnant it all disappears, them a day before AF I get a splitting headache then come on the next day! I can't rely on feeling nauseous as a sign anymore as i get this most cycles! I remember my Dr saying my progesterone levels at 7dpo were really high, so I just think that I suffer more with pms symptoms because of this! Hope this isn't the case with all of you lovely ladies in the tww, come on I want to see more:bfp:

How are you doing Hun? Any sign of ov yet? :)


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> ooSweetPea said:
> 
> 
> Fx'd for your testing time sla and banana!
> 
> Aiden hope that you get an answer soon, whether (hopefully) BFP or the start of a fresh new cycle!
> 
> Jess hope DH comes home soon so you can talk all about the new addition! So cute your boys want a sister :D
> 
> elt and Hann - fx'd for BFP but in the very least a 10 + day LP :flow:
> 
> hann, like the ladies said, go in there guns blazing and don't leave until you get the testing that you want! :gun:
> 
> AFM - going to 'Melting Pot' tonight with my DH and parents and telling them about our news! I didn't want to quite so early but DH made a good point - if anything happens I will def want to be able to talk to my mom about things and have support from them if god forbid anything goes wrong. Plus - it's a good excuse to go out and have great food!! We don't go often because it is pretty pricey but the food is so delicious - all fondue hehe.
> 
> My test got much darker this AM - test line is just a HAIR under the control line so I am really feeling good about things, temp stayed up nice and high too. Feeling pretty optimistic that this is a sticky bean!
> 
> Good news about your hpt getting marker, so excited for you! Enjoy tellingg the fam your blood news xClick to expand...

Yes, enjoy the dinner out and the happy time with family! Love The Melting Pot :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks girls :D

Isaac you should be coming up on ov soon right? Catch that egg!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Mama glad I am not the only Melting Pot lover! I think you either like it or you hate it... very 80's but modern at the same time! I think my favorite part is that it really forces you to slow down and enjoy the company of whoever you are there with because you cook it all yourself. And I LOVE the Green Goddess sauce!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> hi girls the tww is dreadful isn't it! I always have some sort of symptom until about 10dpo & if i'm not pregnant it all disappears, them a day before AF I get a splitting headache then come on the next day! I can't rely on feeling nauseous as a sign anymore as i get this most cycles! I remember my Dr saying my progesterone levels at 7dpo were really high, so I just think that I suffer more with pms symptoms because of this! Hope this isn't the case with all of you lovely ladies in the tww, come on I want to see more:bfp:
> 
> How are you doing Hun? Any sign of ov yet? :)Click to expand...

Hey Mamamac & sweetpea! Yeah all good here just enjoying our probable one week of sunshine here in the UK at the min, i'm just a darker shade of white now, ha ha! Yeah ovulation should be getting close by theory, my saliva microscope has got partial ferning yesterday & today & had some ewcm yesterday too so maybe few days away now. Last month I got a +opk late on, on cd 12 (which is today), still bfn at the minute. I usually start feeling a bit achey but non yet! Fx'ed I get my +opk soon


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is having a good one so far.
> 
> Thanks banana for the encouraging words :hugs: I'm hoping the frustrating doctor stuff was last time. She tried to send me off like nothing was wrong but I got pretty insistent that we do something and she ordered the ultrasound. This apt on Monday should actually give me some answers and hopefully some meds. Think she wants to start me on metformin. My friend who has pcos and is new pregnant with twins told me yesterday that she got pregnant the first month on metformin so thats encouraging :)
> 
> Just talked to the doc office and all my results are in so all set for my Monday apt :) nervous but mostly excited to just do something! Anything to get the freaking ball rolling!!! Haha
> 
> So how many do we have in the 2ww? Hann, Elt, sla, Banana, poor aiden way past the 2 weeks and still waiting (maybe u should have a blood pregnancy test hun just to be sure it's bfn?) Anyone else? So many I can't keep track. When does everyone test??? Anyone this weekend?

AF just left the building for me, so now waiting to Ov! I can't wait to see all you ladies in the TWW BFPs!! fingers crossed.


----------



## AllisMommy

I'm on CD9... Waiting to ov!


----------



## IsaacRalph

So I got full ferning on my saliva microscope but opk's still negative, hummm?? This had happened before think i'll ovulate slightly later this month, not feeling too achey just yet. Oh & the smep has fallen by the wayside this month, really couldn't be bothered last night, was so tired! Taking a more relaxed approach to it, I may go up a gear when I get + opk but as yet chilled! Hows Everyone else, tww updates please, anyone testing?


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Jessicabaxter said:


> I'm gonna get OPK today when best time to do it?




sla545 said:


> Well ive had a nasty headache the last three days and yesterday and today have been nauseous and hot. Not sure if it is from the progesterone being high after O or what. I am 7DPO. AF or a BFP cant get here fast enough.
> 
> Oh! I also had a nice dip in temp today. Could either be from the normal estrogen surge that happens about a week after O or it could be an implantation dip! Either way it was still above the coverline so I am not concerned about it.


That was one of the first things that changed for me I started gettin that headaches and burning up. I really hope u get a BFP!

Aiden: I was 20dpo and 6 days late b4 i got two pink lines. 

Isaac: congrats!!!


----------



## Aiden187

OK i wope up super sick today,im nauseous like crazy ,still have lower back pain,still no sign of af and waiting to test again.......


----------



## banana07

Totally off topic but depressed got my wedding photos back on Thursday and wasn't sure what to make of them at first but after staring at them constantly for the last 3 days have came to the conclusion they are totally and utterly crap 95% are either taken at an odd angle (on purpose) or they are just crooked (intended to be straight but looks like photographer was drunk), am just devastated. Have spent the last few hours trying to edit them myself (no experience never in my life edited a photo) making slight improvements but still missing some pretty important ones an no amount of editing will fix that :( only minor plus side is its taking my mind of the 2ww. I was riddled with early symptoms first week am 7dpo today and nothing not a single symptom so feeling very out at the moment. Think AF is due on Saturday and going away with work for 2 days tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind of both the 2ww and the stupid awful photos. 

Only hope is that only have half of the photos a 2nd photographer who was helping out the main photographer still hasn't given his photos although am starting to wonder if they exist at all its been almost 4 months. Photographer we got was pretty much unknown, 1/2 the price of the usual photographers in the area so I guess we got what we paid for, pay peanuts and you will get monkeys but how anyone professional or not could not manage to take any straight photos is beyond me. There are of course a few nice ones but not a single one me and DH full length just the two of us to frame. 

Well that's my totally unrealted to ttc rant done, its 00.05am and I haven't even started packing for my work trip away going to races while we there so need something fairly decent to wear .... I know there are much worse things going on in the world but my lord how crappy this week is turning out!!!

So prob be a few days before I get to check back in again should be only a few days away from POAS then although fully expecting it to be a BFN at this stage ....


----------



## banana07

Aiden187 said:


> OK i wope up super sick today,im nauseous like crazy ,still have lower back pain,still no sign of af and waiting to test again.......

Omg Aiden, you must have the patience of a saint!!! I'd be POAS like crazy!!! When are you testing again. AF was 6 days late when I got a BFP with DS got a BFN the day she was due...

:test:


----------



## Aiden187

im 4 days late having alot of pain,thinking of going in to the E.R


----------



## AllisMommy

banana07 said:


> Totally off topic but depressed got my wedding photos back on Thursday and wasn't sure what to make of them at first but after staring at them constantly for the last 3 days have came to the conclusion they are totally and utterly crap 95% are either taken at an odd angle (on purpose) or they are just crooked (intended to be straight but looks like photographer was drunk), am just devastated. Have spent the last few hours trying to edit them myself (no experience never in my life edited a photo) making slight improvements but still missing some pretty important ones an no amount of editing will fix that :( only minor plus side is its taking my mind of the 2ww. I was riddled with early symptoms first week am 7dpo today and nothing not a single symptom so feeling very out at the moment. Think AF is due on Saturday and going away with work for 2 days tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind of both the 2ww and the stupid awful photos.
> 
> Only hope is that only have half of the photos a 2nd photographer who was helping out the main photographer still hasn't given his photos although am starting to wonder if they exist at all its been almost 4 months. Photographer we got was pretty much unknown, 1/2 the price of the usual photographers in the area so I guess we got what we paid for, pay peanuts and you will get monkeys but how anyone professional or not could not manage to take any straight photos is beyond me. There are of course a few nice ones but not a single one me and DH full length just the two of us to frame.
> 
> Well that's my totally unrealted to ttc rant done, its 00.05am and I haven't even started packing for my work trip away going to races while we there so need something fairly decent to wear .... I know there are much worse things going on in the world but my lord how crappy this week is turning out!!!
> 
> So prob be a few days before I get to check back in again should be only a few days away from POAS then although fully expecting it to be a BFN at this stage ....

Not that you know me, but I'm a wedding photographer and would be happy to help edit them... If you want. Or if you want to email me ur favorite I can try to fix it up :)


----------



## Aiden187

.today was a very sad day for me,i went from happy to heart broken and tears,all the pain i was having was due to a miscarriage,only god knows why he does what he does,and im no one to judge him,but it hurts so bad,i just want to cry and cry,but i think of how hard it was to conceive my son and how much he makes me happy and that i should be thankful i have him,i wish i was like all the other normal moms out there who have so many kids,and some of them don't even realize how lucky they are,i pray one day i get another baby for my son,i took 5 years to get my son,so maybe in another 5 ill get another,i knew it was to good to be true..


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Aiden187 said:


> .today was a very sad day for me,i went from happy to heart broken and tears,all the pain i was having was due to a miscarriage,only god knows why he does what he does,and im no one to judge him,but it hurts so bad,i just want to cry and cry,but i think of how hard it was to conceive my son and how much he makes me happy and that i should be thankful i have him,i wish i was like all the other normal moms out there who have so many kids,and some of them don't even realize how lucky they are,i pray one day i get another baby for my son,i took 5 years to get my son,so maybe in another 5 ill get another,i knew it was to good to be true..

O girl I'm so sorry. I know it doesn't help but I lost my son Michael when I was 22wks I know it hurts specially when u want it so bad, my prayers are with you.


----------



## Aiden187

thank you,i lost my little girl when i was 6 months along,ive had 4 miscarriages already ,its so hard ,i lost twins at 12 weeks,its just gets harder and harder for me......


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Aiden187 said:


> thank you,i lost my little girl when i was 6 months along,ive had 4 miscarriages already ,its so hard ,i lost twins at 12 weeks,its just gets harder and harder for me......

I bet it does I had a mc last year but it happen b4 I really even knew I was pg. it's devistating. I hate this for u


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aiden187 said:


> thank you,i lost my little girl when i was 6 months along,ive had 4 miscarriages already ,its so hard ,i lost twins at 12 weeks,its just gets harder and harder for me......

Aww hun so so sorry to hear your sad news, big hugs! It really is awful but I've only had 1 up to now at 10weeks & that was bad enough! Devastated for you, for your losses, but you will get there just have hope & never give up! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Aiden I'm so sorry to hear that, there's nothing I can say really apart from
I hope you get lucky with a sticky bean soon :hugs: 

IsaacRalph - have you got a positive opk yet? Hope so

Banana - sorry about the wedding photos, I hope you can sort them out. 

No news from me, absolutely no symptoms so expecting nothing, just hoping I don't get AF until Friday at the earliest! Going to dr tomorrow and going to ask them to redo my blood test tomorrow as it will be 7dpo. That way I get the real progesterone result


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Aiden I'm so sorry to hear that, there's nothing I can say really apart from
> I hope you get lucky with a sticky bean soon :hugs:
> 
> IsaacRalph - have you got a positive opk yet? Hope so
> 
> Banana - sorry about the wedding photos, I hope you can sort them out.
> 
> No news from me, absolutely no symptoms so expecting nothing, just hoping I don't get AF until Friday at the earliest! Going to dr tomorrow and going to ask them to redo my blood test tomorrow as it will be 7dpo. That way I get the real progesterone result

Hey hun did you have symptoms with dd?? Every pregnancy is different hun, your very much still in? X

Afm- no + opk yet, its seems to differ each month that's why I do them, saliva microscope had full ferning yesterday, today partial ferning so not sure what's happening there?? Starting to Feel a bit achey on left side so who knows, watch this space! Dtd last night to cover anyway & will resume with every other day until + opk. They're usually very reliable for me & don't want to go mad & over do it before +opk


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Aiden I'm so sorry to hear that, there's nothing I can say really apart from
> I hope you get lucky with a sticky bean soon :hugs:
> 
> IsaacRalph - have you got a positive opk yet? Hope so
> 
> Banana - sorry about the wedding photos, I hope you can sort them out.
> 
> No news from me, absolutely no symptoms so expecting nothing, just hoping I don't get AF until Friday at the earliest! Going to dr tomorrow and going to ask them to redo my blood test tomorrow as it will be 7dpo. That way I get the real progesterone result
> 
> Hey hun did you have symptoms with dd?? Every pregnancy is different hun, your very much still in? X
> 
> Afm- no + opk yet, its seems to differ each month that's why I do them, saliva microscope had full ferning yesterday, today partial ferning so not sure what's happening there?? Starting to Feel a bit achey on left side so who knows, watch this space! Dtd last night to cover anyway & will resume with every other day until + opk. They're usually very reliable for me & don't want to go mad & over do it before +opkClick to expand...

I did with my DD - just indigestion and IB, but I just knew. Its too early for me to know yet but just think I won't be. Who knows though!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Aiden I'm so sorry to hear that, there's nothing I can say really apart from
> I hope you get lucky with a sticky bean soon :hugs:
> 
> IsaacRalph - have you got a positive opk yet? Hope so
> 
> Banana - sorry about the wedding photos, I hope you can sort them out.
> 
> No news from me, absolutely no symptoms so expecting nothing, just hoping I don't get AF until Friday at the earliest! Going to dr tomorrow and going to ask them to redo my blood test tomorrow as it will be 7dpo. That way I get the real progesterone result
> 
> Hey hun did you have symptoms with dd?? Every pregnancy is different hun, your very much still in? X
> 
> Afm- no + opk yet, its seems to differ each month that's why I do them, saliva microscope had full ferning yesterday, today partial ferning so not sure what's happening there?? Starting to Feel a bit achey on left side so who knows, watch this space! Dtd last night to cover anyway & will resume with every other day until + opk. They're usually very reliable for me & don't want to go mad & over do it before +opkClick to expand...
> 
> I did with my DD - just indigestion and IB, but I just knew. Its too early for me to know yet but just think I won't be. Who knows though!!Click to expand...

Yes who knows, nobody knows! Thats the frustrating thing. Hope the Dr's goes well tomorrow & they do a blood test, insist!


----------



## MelloYello

What would be the best HPT to take for an early result?


----------



## Hann12

Thanks! I will insist. Getting a bit if cramping tonight, really hope it isn't AF coming really early! 

Melloyellow - I think first response are the most accurate HPT


----------



## MelloYello

Thanks Hann12. I just ordered a 3 pk of those but havent had the nerve to open it yet. So afraid of that BFN


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> Thanks Hann12. I just ordered a 3 pk of those but havent had the nerve to open it yet. So afraid of that BFN

How many DPO are you? I'd normally wait until at least 12dpo to get an accurate reading even with first response.


----------



## MelloYello

Ok.....so I went from no discharge to a milky/creamy one. Sorry TMI. Anybody else goin thru this? And the cramping has lightened up a lot.....but since it has....the discharge has started? Still not due for an AF til Aug 8th. Any feedback on this?


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MelloYello said:


> Ok.....so I went from no discharge to a milky/creamy one. Sorry TMI. Anybody else goin thru this? And the cramping has lightened up a lot.....but since it has....the discharge has started? Still not due for an AF til Aug 8th. Any feedback on this?

I had that b4 I found out I was pregnant. I was extremely dry until day or two b4 I got my bfp. And I found that the dollar general test are just as good I got pos with it b4 I did first responce early responce then I did digital the night i got pos from dollar test. I didn't even get pos at all Till I was 20 dpo and 6 days late


----------



## MelloYello

Wow!! Really? I'm excited now!!! Which dollar test did u try?:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Good luck melloyellow! 

I'm up already waiting for the doctors to open! Had a tiny temp dip this morning but still above my coverline so hopefully it's okay. I really hope it's not AF on its way this early!


----------



## Hann12

Just been to the doctors and he did the blood test, hopefully will have the results by the end of the week. He said however that LP tend to not change and therefore if I have a short one I probably always have and I had no issue conceiving with it last time. He said that LP defects were a thing of the 80s and that more recent studies say that it doesn't matter what the LP length is. I'm going to google it now, doesn't seem to correspond with what I have read so far.....


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Just been to the doctors and he did the blood test, hopefully will have the results by the end of the week. He said however that LP tend to not change and therefore if I have a short one I probably always have and I had no issue conceiving with it last time. He said that LP defects were a thing of the 80s and that more recent studies say that it doesn't matter what the LP length is. I'm going to google it now, doesn't seem to correspond with what I have read so far.....

Well i'm glad they did your bloods lets just hope its normal! As far as your LP length it can change with time especially after childbirth surely?? Fair enough my LP hasn't changed since I've been monitoring my cycles but my pre ovulatory phase has! Surely it can cause a problem if you've not implanted by day 9?? 

Afm- almost got a +opk this morning tested at 10, I expect it to be full on + later so proper BDing will commence tonight & everynight for few days, Yippee hoping we catch that egg this month, fx'd Xx


----------



## sla545

Alright ladies, so big news here! 10DPO for me today and I couldnt wait to test. I got a BFP on a digital, so there is no room for error! Yay!


----------



## MelloYello

Yay!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

sla545 said:


> Alright ladies, so big news here! 10DPO for me today and I couldnt wait to test. I got a BFP on a digital, so there is no room for error! Yay!

OMG!!! This is wonderful news!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MelloYello

So I actually got a good DPO calculation which actually makes me 7DPO today. Noticed yesterday a lot of white/creamy discharge and so did my fiance.....especially during intimacy. (TMI) Woke up......still with noticable cramping just like the last 3 or 4 days.....it hasnt seem to stop....maybe lighten up a little but neverending. Faint headache today. Hope these are all good signs. Hope I get a BFP soon......so stressful playing the waiting game.


----------



## MelloYello

:happydance:


sla545 said:


> Alright ladies, so big news here! 10DPO for me today and I couldnt wait to test. I got a BFP on a digital, so there is no room for error! Yay!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations sla!!! That's great news - a lot of BFP on this thread!! Melissa got hers yesterday too. 

Isaacralph - yay glad your opk is getting there - really hope it's lucky this month! And yes I would think 9 days is too short. I'll see what the results say and what my LP is this month but if all negative I might move doctors. 

Mello - I'm 7dpo too, no symptoms, just feel normal so doubt I'm in this month! FX for you! 

Mamamac - is your appointment today? Hope it goes well and the results are encouraging :hugs:


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MelloYello said:


> So I actually got a good DPO calculation which actually makes me 7DPO today. Noticed yesterday a lot of white/creamy discharge and so did my fiance.....especially during intimacy. (TMI) Woke up......still with noticable cramping just like the last 3 or 4 days.....it hasnt seem to stop....maybe lighten up a little but neverending. Faint headache today. Hope these are all good signs. Hope I get a BFP soon......so stressful playing the waiting game.

Sounds like good signs! Between the head aches and nausea I knew somethin was up:) I used just the $1 test from dollar general followed by digi at midnight. 

Congrats on the BFP sla545!

Hope everything goes well with blood test Hann12!


----------



## sla545

Hann12 said:


> Congratulations sla!!! That's great news - a lot of BFP on this thread!! Melissa got hers yesterday too.
> 
> Isaacralph - yay glad your opk is getting there - really hope it's lucky this month! And yes I would think 9 days is too short. I'll see what the results say and what my LP is this month but if all negative I might move doctors.
> 
> Mello - I'm 7dpo too, no symptoms, just feel normal so doubt I'm in this month! FX for you!
> 
> Mamamac - is your appointment today? Hope it goes well and the results are encouraging :hugs:

I must have missed Melissa's when I scrolled through everything from the weekend ( I was out of town). Congrats!!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats Sla! :happydance:

Hann I have fx'd that your labs come back a-ok!


----------



## MamaMac123

Exciting day in here! :happydance: 

Sla - yay for the :bfp:!!!!!!!! Woohoo! :happydance: Have you posted a test pic anywhere? I love those hehe is that weird? Lol So excited for you!

Congrats to Melissa too!!!! (I missed seeing her post also, so don't think she has....maybe Hann was just letting us know?) Regardless congrats to her!!!!! :happydance: More :bfp:! Yay! 

Hann - gladly they did the blood test. And I agree, I think a short LP has to affect things....I really have no patience for male doctors when it comes to girl stuff. I don't see how they can even have a clue! Lol Hope the tests give u good news Hun! :hugs: 

Aiden - :hugs: No words can really help I'm sure, but we're here for you 

Banana - sorry about your wedding photos. That would have seriously ticked me off! Pics are a big deal to me. Was going to offer I have some great photographer friends that could maybe help and I do some photography as well but sounds like alliesmom's gotcha covered and is way more qualified hehe ;) hope you can get some shots fixed up so you'll be happy. Any photos from friends or family? I've known some people who liked those photos much better than the professional ones. Our professional photographer did a great job but I also loved some of the shots my friends and family took. Good luck! 

Isaac- yay for the pos OPK! Happy baby dancing :hehe: 

Afm - big day is finally here! Off to the doc this afternoon at 4:30 to find out my ultrasound results. I'm excited and really nervous all at the same time. I just hope whatever it is happening with me is able to be diagnosed and treated/fixed. My guts telling me I have pcos, it just makes sense with my symptoms and history. If that's the case I'm betting she'll put me on metformin (and hoping maybe clomid too). Just want to et the ball rolling. Only real downside I realized yesterday is that we leave on vacation Thursday and will be gone just over a week. It's a massive road trip to see my family in the states and I can just imagine the nightmare that would be with AF in full swing! Especially since its been almost 3 months now so when she hits she's bound to be a super :witch: this time around! Thus, whatever drugs she prescribes to get things going I may wait to start them till after vacation. Guess I'll mention it to her and she what she recommends. Bad timing I guess. Anyway, just anxious for some answers. Fx!!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Oooo I almost forgot! Welcome to Melloyello!!!! Good luck in the TWW! Hope you get you :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Omg 2 more bfps Congrats to melissasbump & sla545, brilliant news but not many of us left now, what shall we do?? I know know let's all get bfps too, yeah! Opk getting there gradually, just slightly off being + but to be fair i'll probably just go for it now & see if it gets darker later & tomorrow. 

Mamamac good luck at the Dr's be sure to update us Xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Good luck at the dr's mama - fx'd that you leave with a good game plan and can get TTC well and truly on the road!


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm on CD13. I OV'd on CD14 last month. But had lots of CM a few days before and leading up to OV. This month no OPK's and just noticed I'm starting to see CM. I'll probably OV later this cycle. This not really trying but not preventing is so much harder! Lol

There aren't many of us left this go around so maybe we will all get our BFP's together.


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> I'm on CD13. I OV'd on CD14 last month. But had lots of CM a few days before and leading up to OV. This month no OPK's and just noticed I'm starting to see CM. I'll probably OV later this cycle. This not really trying but not preventing is so much harder! Lol
> 
> There aren't many of us left this go around so maybe we will all get our BFP's together.

Hey there! This is happening to me this month too. Last month I ovulated on cd 14 & this month i'm currently on cd15 & opk is on the verge of being +, think it will be full on either later tonight or in the morning so will ovulate later this month too. Got quite a bit of pain & lots of ewcm so starting the bding tonight. Fx'd we both catch that eggy this month! X


----------



## runnergrl

sla545 said:


> Alright ladies, so big news here! 10DPO for me today and I couldnt wait to test. I got a BFP on a digital, so there is no room for error! Yay!

congrats!!!! not many of you left! come on BFP's!!


----------



## Hann12

FX for you both! Won't be long now. 

Feeling a bit depressed, my temps don't look particularly great and I've got no pregnancy symtoms. I know I'm not out yet but I'm not feeling it either. Loads of people I know have got their bfp this month and I'm so happy for everyone but just also wishing it was me. Feels like it will never happen :(


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> FX for you both! Won't be long now.
> 
> Feeling a bit depressed, my temps don't look particularly great and I've got no pregnancy symtoms. I know I'm not out yet but I'm not feeling it either. Loads of people I know have got their bfp this month and I'm so happy for everyone but just also wishing it was me. Feels like it will never happen :(

I know exactly how you feel. Each month it gets harder. Especially when you know someone who doesn't need a child because their previous children have been taken away and so will this one. I can't help but to ask why? I have been blessed with a beautiful daughter and having more children would make me so happy, but yet we can't seem to have another. But this woman can pop them out faster than a bag of popcorn. Grrr!!!

Sorry for the rant. I'll get off my soapbox now...


----------



## Hann12

Happycpl that sounds awful! Thankfully everyone I know who has BFP are well deserved so I can genuinelly be happy for them. I'm just thinking negatively! You know how it is when it feels almost unreal that you will ever see a BFP! I don't even get to test because AF shows up so early!! I've told myself I'll test on sat at 12 dpo but I said that last time and AF turned up at 10dpo so I didn't get the chance! 

Mamamac - how did you get on?


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> FX for you both! Won't be long now.
> 
> Feeling a bit depressed, my temps don't look particularly great and I've got no pregnancy symtoms. I know I'm not out yet but I'm not feeling it either. Loads of people I know have got their bfp this month and I'm so happy for everyone but just also wishing it was me. Feels like it will never happen :(

:hugs: Hang in there babe. It'll happen for you.


----------



## MamaMac123

HappyCpl said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FX for you both! Won't be long now.
> 
> Feeling a bit depressed, my temps don't look particularly great and I've got no pregnancy symtoms. I know I'm not out yet but I'm not feeling it either. Loads of people I know have got their bfp this month and I'm so happy for everyone but just also wishing it was me. Feels like it will never happen :(
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. Each month it gets harder. Especially when you know someone who doesn't need a child because their previous children have been taken away and so will this one. I can't help but to ask why? I have been blessed with a beautiful daughter and having more children would make me so happy, but yet we can't seem to have another. But this woman can pop them out faster than a bag of popcorn. Grrr!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'll get off my soapbox now...Click to expand...

I'm the same way! I saw a lady about 7 or 8 months pregnant walking down the street smoking the other day and went off on a rant to my husband about how stupid it is that smokes a lot lady gets a baby and we dont. So frustrating.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> Happycpl that sounds awful! Thankfully everyone I know who has BFP are well deserved so I can genuinelly be happy for them. I'm just thinking negatively! You know how it is when it feels almost unreal that you will ever see a BFP! I don't even get to test because AF shows up so early!! I've told myself I'll test on sat at 12 dpo but I said that last time and AF turned up at 10dpo so I didn't get the chance!
> 
> Mamamac - how did you get on?

Currently sitting in the waiting room at the doc office actually haha Killing time checking up on everyone in here :) I'm nervous! 

I know how you feel about feeling like you'll never see a :bfp: at this point I feel like a +OPK may as well be a unicorn! Probably more likely to see a unicorn!! Lol


----------



## Hann12

Really hope it goes well - been thinking of you all day!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Happycpl that sounds awful! Thankfully everyone I know who has BFP are well deserved so I can genuinelly be happy for them. I'm just thinking negatively! You know how it is when it feels almost unreal that you will ever see a BFP! I don't even get to test because AF shows up so early!! I've told myself I'll test on sat at 12 dpo but I said that last time and AF turned up at 10dpo so I didn't get the chance!
> 
> Mamamac - how did you get on?
> 
> Currently sitting in the waiting room at the doc office actually haha Killing time checking up on everyone in here :) I'm nervous!
> 
> I know how you feel about feeling like you'll never see a :bfp: at this point I feel like a +OPK may as well be a unicorn! Probably more likely to see a unicorn!! LolClick to expand...

hey sending you of best wishes hun hope it all goes


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Happycpl that sounds awful! Thankfully everyone I know who has BFP are well deserved so I can genuinelly be happy for them. I'm just thinking negatively! You know how it is when it feels almost unreal that you will ever see a BFP! I don't even get to test because AF shows up so early!! I've told myself I'll test on sat at 12 dpo but I said that last time and AF turned up at 10dpo so I didn't get the chance!
> 
> Mamamac - how did you get on?
> 
> Currently sitting in the waiting room at the doc office actually haha Killing time checking up on everyone in here :) I'm nervous!
> 
> I know how you feel about feeling like you'll never see a :bfp: at this point I feel like a +OPK may as well be a unicorn! Probably more likely to see a unicorn!! LolClick to expand...

That was hoping it all goes well! Thinking of you too Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Happycpl that sounds awful! Thankfully everyone I know who has BFP are well deserved so I can genuinelly be happy for them. I'm just thinking negatively! You know how it is when it feels almost unreal that you will ever see a BFP! I don't even get to test because AF shows up so early!! I've told myself I'll test on sat at 12 dpo but I said that last time and AF turned up at 10dpo so I didn't get the chance!
> 
> Mamamac - how did you get on?

Hey you know this is exactly how I Feel too, so so happy for the girls with the bfps, yes very envious but they have all been on their own journeys some longer than others granted & some with more hurdles in the way than others! I'm onto my 6th cycle & it feels so long & I've finally admitted to myself i am broody & although i want to give Isaac a sibling I have a yern to have another baby for my needs too! I have been denying it for months.My husband is so ready too.
At this time of the month (got my +opk tonight) there is always a glimmer of hope that this month will be it but it's strange that already I Feel i'm out when I haven't even ovulated yet! Maybe I should change my mindset & be more positive?? But then I Feel like i'm going to jinx things. Big big hugs hun your not alone! Xx


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies finally my doctor appt is tomorrow at 2 ugh im so nervous ... today i checked the postive prego test yup you can still the lines and both negatives also.. lately im been feeling the same but with 2nd baby i had no symptoms so now i have only thing little tired more then usually and my boobs kinda hurt. Also im been getting cramps but no period or nothen sooo fingers crossed tomorrow .. wish me luck :)


----------



## MamaMac123

So doc apt went well. She's on the fence about pcos though because my blood sugar is normal and hormone levels don't seem to suggest it but I have multiple cysts in each ovary. So she's letting me start Metformin :happydance: She's worried though because it's meant to lower blood sugar and mine is normal so it could make me hypoglycemic. I have to start on a very low dose and if I handle it okay then my dose goes up. She also referred me to a gynecologist (hallelujah!) so hopefully from now on I'll be seeing a doc who actually knows the female department and hopefully also knows English! Now I just have to figure out what to expect when taking metformin. From what the doc said it should make me ovulate so I'm guessing that will happen before AF but not sure. Gonna do some research then hopefully start the meds in AM :) So happy to actually DO something!!!


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> So doc apt went well. She's on the fence about pcos though because my blood sugar is normal and hormone levels don't seem to suggest it but I have multiple cysts in each ovary. So she's letting me start Metformin :happydance: She's worried though because it's meant to lower blood sugar and mine is normal so it could make me hypoglycemic. I have to start on a very low dose and if I handle it okay then my dose goes up. She also referred me to a gynecologist (hallelujah!) so hopefully from now on I'll be seeing a doc who actually knows the female department and hopefully also knows English! Now I just have to figure out what to expect when taking metformin. From what the doc said it should make me ovulate so I'm guessing that will happen before AF but not sure. Gonna do some research then hopefully start the meds in AM :) So happy to actually DO something!!!


That's great news - the important thing is that you got something to hopefully set things off and hopefully the expert will have a better idea of next steps. I think I read somewhere that it can just start AF so you may not ov first but what do I know!! 

My temp went up this morning, didn't have the best nights sleep but it was taken after 3 hours sleep so hoping it's accurate. I'm happy though as means yesterday's dip could either have been estrogen surge (most likely as also had cm) or ID but had limited cramping so I doubt it!


----------



## Hann12

IssacRalph - yay for the positive opk! I'm the same as you, just don't believe it will ever happen! I hope it's your time this cycle though :hugs: 

Sanchez - I'm sure it will be fine - enjoy your sticky bean


----------



## MelloYello

So I woke up this morning with a dip in my BBT.......always above 98 but this morning......got a 97.6.....could the fact I slept in front of an a/c all night play a part in that? Remind you AF isn't due until Aug 8th. Help!! I've read about implantation dips but I'm starting to feel a little discouraged.


----------



## MelloYello

Mind you I woke up with very little breast tenderness......but I did take a warm bath last night and the cramping is considerable lighter than it has been but it usually is when I first wake up.


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> So I woke up this morning with a dip in my BBT.......always above 98 but this morning......got a 97.6.....could the fact I slept in front of an a/c all night play a part in that? Remind you AF isn't due until Aug 8th. Help!! I've read about implantation dips but I'm starting to feel a little discouraged.

So think you are 6dpo if you LP is 14 days, if that's the case it could be an ID but more likely an estrogen surge which you get around 6/7 dpo. I think I had mine yesterday at 7dpo. I don't think mine was an ID because even though ID can happen 7-12dpo i don't have any other signs and don't feel it. My temp went right back up this morning, I expect yours will too tomorrow. 
I have a short LP and am just hoping to hold AF off until Friday at the earliest (11dpo so LP would be 10 days). 
I did just get some good news non preg related - my work are paying me off so I don't have to go back after mat leave. I've been really stressed about it all so now just hoping i can relax and fall pregnant next month without a that hanging over me!


----------



## MelloYello

Wewll I calculated and I guess I'm 8DPO today....but the fiance had the AC on full blast and I was the one sleeping in front of it!! Go figure. LOL. Could that be why the sudden dip?


----------



## MamaMac123

Yeah I'm happy to have some direction and action to take. But now my debate is if I should start the meds today or wait till after vacation. The impatient, wannabe prego lady inside me wants to start immediately and not waste time but the practical me thinks it's probably dumb to start now. Vacation is going to be super busy and we're driving a ton! I dont want to be stopping constantly to cater to the :witch: and def don't want to be dealing with diarrhea issues which is a common side affect as well as nausea which is also bad in a car especially as I'm prone to car sickness anyway. All in all I think waiting is probably much smarter, just hard to tell that to me after 3 months of nothing! Oh and apparently the metformin really bothers you if you eat sugar and carbs. Gonna be great for losing weight! But not so great on a road trip and vacation when you're eating out a lot and munching on junk food in the car. So yeah, ink I'll wait to start taking it. Don't want side effects of new meds to make the vacation miserable. Some guess I have my own 2ww of sorts haha just not the one I want! 

How's everyone else doing? Mello, it could very well be implantation dip. I sleep with a window fan blowing right on me every night and my temps are still up and down. But it still seems it could affect it. I haven't really looked into it much but I'd say keep our hopes up! You're not out till the :witch: gets ya!


----------



## MelloYello

Thanks MamaMac!! Appreciate the encouragement very much. And the cramping is starting to rear its ugly head as we speak......so I guess I can't count out that baby bump yet.:hugs:



And too add......I went to bed at 7:30-8pm last night. I felt so exhausted. I'm usually an 11pm kinda girl. I actually fell asleep in the chair and my fiance had to wake me up to go to bed. LOL

Guess the fiance got cold and turned the AC off and now my BBT is 98.3....should I even count it?


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> Wewll I calculated and I guess I'm 8DPO today....but the fiance had the AC on full blast and I was the one sleeping in front of it!! Go figure. LOL. Could that be why the sudden dip?

Do you normally have a 16 day LP then? I am
8dpo - I ovulated a week yesterday and based on a normal 14 day LP my AF would be due on Monday 6th. 
I am pretty sure that air conditioning does not affect your basal temperature. Only being actually sick can affect it by making it higher


----------



## MelloYello

I'm not exactly sure about my LP....some sites say 14 others say 16. But IDK.....Dr. says 14 tho so I'm gonna go with that. So should I count the new temp instead of the old one? Or just re-test in the a.m.?

And what is up with these hot and cold flashes!!!!????? One minute I have on a take top and shorts and the next I have on a hoodie and sweatpants in 90 degree weather!!!


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> I'm not exactly sure about my LP....some sites say 14 others say 16. But IDK.....Dr. says 14 tho so I'm gonna go with that. So should I count the new temp instead of the old one? Or just re-test in the a.m.?

Do you know you defintely ovulated 8 days ago? The reason I ask is that you seem fairly certain that your AF is due on the 8th. It makes a difference because of the symptoms etc - if you are only 6 dpo then its more unlikely its an ID but if you are 8dpo then it could be. I would not discount the temperature, if you read fertility friend it says that things like surrounding temperature do not affect your basal temperature as your body regulates itself to its surroundings. Its only if your body is fighting some illness, drinking, some medicines and taking temps at different times that affect basal temps. 
Continue to chart your temps at the times you have been


----------



## MelloYello

Well I'm confused with the DPO but I'm certain my AF is August 8th.....is my DPO off?


----------



## MamaMac123

I'd keep the first temp Mello. How long have you been temping? A couple things I learned after temping awhile is that you should always temp the same time (I do 5 am) and it should be before you get out of bed. At first I was temping at 6 am before getting up but wasn't realizing that when I'd get up at 4 or 5 sometimes to use the bathroom, that it could be affecting my temp at 6. So I switched to 5 am. Just a couple tips ;) you may already know all that but just in case.


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> Well I'm confused with the DPO but I'm certain my AF is August 8th.....is my DPO off?

Yes I would say that if your LP is 14 days as your doctor thinks, then you are only 6 dpo - i.e. you ovulated on Wednesday of last week. Why do you think you ovulated on the Monday? Normally you see a rise in temperature a day or 2 after you ovulated. Do you use OPKs?


----------



## Hann12

Mama - i think its the right decision to wait 2 weeks before you take it. You want to be able to enjoy your holiday. Plus 2 weeks is not that long especially when you'll be having fun and won't be thinking about pregnancy!


----------



## MelloYello

Oh ok. I was calculating from when O started not the most fertile day. I temp around 6 a.m...and have been temping since 7/27. Tell me what u think plz.

7/27: BBT 98.23
7/28: BBT 98.52
7/29: BBT 98.99
7/30: BBT 98.40
7/31: BBT 97.61

But when i re-temped I got a 97.93....which is still low from what I've been getting/ So I'll just use my first temp and take it like a champ. LOL


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> Oh ok. I was calculatinf from when O started not the most fertile day. I temp around 6 a.m...and have been temping since 7/27. Tell me what u think plz.
> 
> 7/27: BBT 98.23
> 7/28: BBT 98.52
> 7/29: BBT 98.99
> 7/30: BBT 98.40
> 7/31: BBT 97.61

Did you temp before 27th? If you didn't how do you know you definitely ov?
You should calculate from when ovulation started, so if you click on my ovulation chart you can see that I had a temp rise on the Tuesday so I ovulated on the Monday. I had positive opks on the Sunday and Monday. 
To be honest if you didn't temp before the 27th its fairly difficult to say whats happening because its not clear if you have ovulated and if you have the drop you had today may be very low or may be normal. You will see on my chart that I had a dip yesterday but not as low as my pre ovulation temps. Does that make sense? If you don't get your bfp this month the I'd definitely recommend temping the full month next time.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MelloYello said:


> Thanks MamaMac!! Appreciate the encouragement very much. And the cramping is starting to rear its ugly head as we speak......so I guess I can't count out that baby bump yet.:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> And too add......I went to bed at 7:30-8pm last night. I felt so exhausted. I'm usually an 11pm kinda girl. I actually fell asleep in the chair and my fiance had to wake me up to go to bed. LOL
> 
> Guess the fiance got cold and turned the AC off and now my BBT is 98.3....should I even count it?


I too was a late night person I mean like 1 am since being pg and well b4 my BFP I was Fallon asleep at like 10-11 I just couldn't hold out. I still have crampin a lot and I'm 6 wks pg tomorrow. 

Probably a good idea to wait to take it new meds till after vacation nothin like heavy witch and those other side effects on vaca!


----------



## MelloYello

I used Answer fertility strips and got faint lines a day or two before but my darkest line on the 26th. So I guess you're right. WOW!!! You're awesome!! But should I already be showing such symptoms like I have so early. With my daughter I found out really early...like 2.5 wks early...the longest pregnancy ever!! LOL


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> I used Answer fertility strips and got faint lines a day or two before but my darkest line on the 26th. So I guess you're right. WOW!!! You're awesome!! But should I already be showing such symptoms like I have so early. With my daughter I found out really early...like 2.5 wks early...the longest pregnancy ever!! LOL

So if your darkest opk was on the 26th then you probably ov then or 27th, I'd say probably the 26th because I can't see a jump in temps in the ones you have listed from 27th onwards so hopefully it did jump from 26th - 27th. Next time definitely temp earlier so you know for sure. If thats the case then you are 5dpo. As for whether you can have symptoms then I guess I don't know, everyone is different. I would personally think not but I know I've seen some people say on this site that they started having symptoms as early as 3dpo. Last month I symptom spotted, went crazy doing it, I think that if you think you feel cramping then you will feel it. I think the mind is very powerful at convincing us of symptoms when you really want them. I'm not saying that you don't have them I just would be surprised there would be so much at 5dpo or earlier. 
I knew at 8dpo when I was pregnant with my DD (I didn't test until 12dpo) and that was early. I knew for sure on 9dpo as I had a small implantation bleed. 
I hope that you do get your bfp though!


----------



## MelloYello

hOW DO i POST MY CHART?


----------



## Hann12

I should add that with the temping you should temp at the same time each day - so as mama said you should do it before you get up, drink, talk. I do it at 5.45 as thats when my DH gets up for work. If I temp then and then temp 15 minutes later its always a bit more, even if I haven't moved, spoken, drank etc. Your basal temperature naturally gets warmer as time goes on - so a 15 minute difference can make a difference. For me for example this morning I tested at 5.45 and it was 36.95, I then did it again 10 minutes later and it had gone up to 37.03 (sorry I work in celcius!).


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> hOW DO i POST MY CHART?

Go into the signatures within customise profile on here and post - or put a link to your chart on here and I'll see if I can click on it


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> Mama - i think its the right decision to wait 2 weeks before you take it. You want to be able to enjoy your holiday. Plus 2 weeks is not that long especially when you'll be having fun and won't be thinking about pregnancy!

Yeah, that's what I think too. Plus we'll be camping and staying with family members and stuff so :sex: won't be super convenient most nights so I'd hate to finally ov and miss it because we're sleeping in a tent with my hubby's 6 year old or are roughing it on my aunts living room floor or something! Haha Just makes more sense to hold off.


----------



## MelloYello

How do I find the signature. I'm so technology ignorant. LOL Do I copy the link?


----------



## MamaMac123

MelloYello said:


> How do I find the signature. I'm so technology ignorant. LOL

Click the "user cp" bottom on top right side of screen. Then when you're at your control panel there's a list of links on the left side and one is to edit signature :thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> How do I find the signature. I'm so technology ignorant. LOL

Click on your username top right by the welcome sign (under the adverts), go to customise profile, on the left hand side is settings and you can click on 'edit signature' then you can add your chart - there will be a sharing link on fertility friend


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Mama - i think its the right decision to wait 2 weeks before you take it. You want to be able to enjoy your holiday. Plus 2 weeks is not that long especially when you'll be having fun and won't be thinking about pregnancy!
> 
> Yeah, that's what I think too. Plus we'll be camping and staying with family members and stuff so :sex: won't be super convenient most nights so I'd hate to finally ov and miss it because we're sleeping in a tent with my hubby's 6 year old or are roughing it on my aunts living room floor or something! Haha Just makes more sense to hold off.Click to expand...

Mama - in that case that definitely makes sense! I am due to ov next month when we are staying the weekend at DH's family. I have to try to convince him to BD when we are there but not sure if he will go for it. He's not very happy doing it when other people could be around. I'll be so annoyed if we miss out next month though, especially as I want to try out my clearblue fertility monitor!


----------



## MelloYello

IDK if this worked or not. LOL


----------



## MelloYello

Think I did it wrong. LOL


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> Think I did it wrong. LOL

Can you just put the link on to your chart? We can then click on and see if we can see it?


----------



## MelloYello

I'll try it. This is getting frustrating. LOL


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

This can't be right....I started AF on July 12th


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> I'll try it. This is getting frustrating. LOL
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Nope just takes me to mine. I think you need to go into 'sharing' which is at the top right when you click on that link. Then press get code. Then the code appears - you need the messageboard code (bbCode Code: (Message Boards)) - copy that then paste it in your signature on this thread


----------



## MelloYello

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## MelloYello

I did find this on BabyCenter tho.


Based on your answers, you're likely to be most fertile from Monday, July 23, 2012 to Saturday, July 28, 2012. If you were to get pregnant during that time, your due date would be Thursday, April 18, 2013.
Of course, you may not conceive right away. But here's good news: 85 percent of couples who simply stop using birth control conceive within a year. You'll only increase your chances by knowing your fertile periods.
Here are the days you're most likely to be fertile over the next five months -- as well as prospective due dates if you conceive. Good luck!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MelloYello said:


> I did find this on BabyCenter tho.
> 
> 
> Based on your answers, you're likely to be most fertile from Monday, July 23, 2012 to Saturday, July 28, 2012. If you were to get pregnant during that time, your due date would be Thursday, April 18, 2013.
> Of course, you may not conceive right away. But here's good news: 85 percent of couples who simply stop using birth control conceive within a year. You'll only increase your chances by knowing your fertile periods.
> Here are the days you're most likely to be fertile over the next five months -- as well as prospective due dates if you conceive. Good luck!


I used a site just like that for me and it was off lol cuz the days they said I was fertile we didn't BD and I thought for sure I was out and lo and behold my first cycle of tryin we got BFP but it wasn't we used the chart we BD'd 3 days a week b4 that fertile time and 3 days a week after that period but not during


----------



## MelloYello

Wow....this sucks. LOL, So I'm probably 5DPO then? And my AF is 8/8 so when should I test? My Af is due nxt wednesday


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> Wow....this sucks. LOL, So I'm probably 5DPO then? And my AF is 8/8 so when should I test? My Af is due nxt wednesday

I'd normally test from 12dpo but I know lots of people start testing from as early as 8dpo.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MelloYello said:


> Wow....this sucks. LOL, So I'm probably 5DPO then? And my AF is 8/8 so when should I test? My Af is due nxt wednesday

I started testin 11dpo and after two neg I quit for few days got my pos at 20dpo and 6 days late;(


----------



## MelloYello

So should I try on Friday when I'm 8DPO then again when I'm 12DPO? This is pure anxiety. :wacko:


----------



## MelloYello

Oh my gosh. You're a very patient woman to wait that long. I'm losing my mind over here. If I'm 5DPO....then when should I test?


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MelloYello said:


> Oh my gosh. You're a very patient woman to wait that long. I'm losing my mind over here. If I'm 5DPO....then when should I test?

Ide wait till atleast 12 dpo otherwise BFP is Very unlikely and u don't wanna get down about it. I kinda knew I was pg I just needed the confirmation and it was weird cuz I was 3 wks when I found out with my boys but this one decided to make me wait till 5 wks go figure!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls!

Mamamac- so glad your finally getting started with things. Hope the metformin sorts you out to get your AF, finally!

Han12- your chart is looking good hun, you tempted to test soon??

Sanchez- good luck at the Dr's 

Melloyello- welcome to the tww torture, it really can test your patience I normally don't test until i'm at least 10dpo, hang on in there!

Afm- super + opk today, dtd last night, this avo & will have another go tomorrow avo too, fx'd!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Mamamac- so glad your finally getting started with things. Hope the metformin sorts you out to get your AF, finally!
> 
> Han12- your chart is looking good hun, you tempted to test soon??
> 
> Sanchez- good luck at the Dr's
> 
> Melloyello- welcome to the tww torture, it really can test your patience I normally don't test until i'm at least 10dpo, hang on in there!
> 
> Afm- super + opk today, dtd last night, this avo & will have another go tomorrow avo too, fx'd!

Yay thats great - you have def covered your bases! Do you not work?? Afternoon BD?!!

No not tempted to test soon, think my chart is a fluke, I don't feel pregnant and I'm sure I won't be. If I get to Sat, which I doubt with my stupidly short LP then I'll test then. I'm very much in doubt that I'll get there though! Bring on next cycle and using my CB fertility monitor! I'm feeling more positive at the thought of using that, especially if I can get my DH to BD more than once at the right time lol!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Isaac - fx'd a big nice strong egg is about to pop!

Hann - Don't give up hope just yet but kudos on being so positive for next cycle! I love my CBFM and I really hope that it helps you out :flow:

Mello - I think most women get their BFP from 9DPO on up... so 12 would be good to wait, but if you can't wait that long then test away before!

Mama - so pleased that you can get the ball rolling now - I agree that it would be better to wait until after your vacation... who knows how heavy AF will be after all this and you know how she likes to ruin things!


----------



## MelloYello

@IsaacRalph......You are absolutely right......this is pure torture!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks sweetpea, I just can't see it happening this month but I'm okay, was depressed yesterday but just thinking that it will happen!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> Mamamac- so glad your finally getting started with things. Hope the metformin sorts you out to get your AF, finally!
> 
> Han12- your chart is looking good hun, you tempted to test soon??
> 
> Sanchez- good luck at the Dr's
> 
> Melloyello- welcome to the tww torture, it really can test your patience I normally don't test until i'm at least 10dpo, hang on in there!
> 
> Afm- super + opk today, dtd last night, this avo & will have another go tomorrow avo too, fx'd!
> 
> Yay thats great - you have def covered your bases! Do you not work?? Afternoon BD?!!
> 
> No not tempted to test soon, think my chart is a fluke, I don't feel pregnant and I'm sure I won't be. If I get to Sat, which I doubt with my stupidly short LP then I'll test then. I'm very much in doubt that I'll get there though! Bring on next cycle and using my CB fertility monitor! I'm feeling more positive at the thought of using that, especially if I can get my DH to BD more than once at the right time lol!!Click to expand...

Well I'm liking the positively hun, thats me all over down one day then super positive the next, I will not let this bring me down either! Yeah I do work hun but work shifts opposite to my dh so we share childcare. This avo I finished at 2 & he went to work at 4 so plenty of time for bding & Isaac was in bed too bonus! My sisters & her family are here now so I'll kindly ask them to take Isaac out for an hour tomorrow avo. We are open & honest, they know we are trying & won't be put out or embaressed x


----------



## MelloYello

Hey everybody!! Need some more advice. As u already know for the last week I've had light cramping, tender and swollen bbs, the return of the discharge, and mood swings which is pretty new. My BBT has been above 98 until today when it took a lil dip as u know from my previous posts. My cramping was consistent everday....now it's slowly but surely fading to the point I barely notice it. Is that a good thing or should I be worried. Also....Friday....I wiped and had a pink tinge on the TP. Any idea what could be goin on? My AF isn't due until Aug 8th. And the cramping is still there but barely noticeable today unless I've been moving around a lot. Still swollen and tender breast and frequesnt urination. I'm on about 5/6DPO.What now?


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MelloYello said:


> Hey everybody!! Need some more advice. As u already know for the last week I've had light cramping, tender and swollen bbs, the return of the discharge, and mood swings which is pretty new. My BBT has been above 98 until today when it took a lil dip as u know from my previous posts. My cramping was consistent everday....now it's slowly but surely fading to the point I barely notice it. Is that a good thing or should I be worried. Also....Friday....I wiped and had a pink tinge on the TP. Any idea what could be goin on? My AF isn't due until Aug 8th. And the cramping is still there but barely noticeable today unless I've been moving around a lot. Still swollen and tender breast and frequesnt urination. I'm on about 5/6DPO.What now?


Could be implantation bleeding, that's what I think u have all the symptoms I
Did/do Cept I didn't have IB. If that's what it was from what I understand once u have IB blood wrk can show after 2-3 days but I'm not 100% :) good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## MelloYello

How far along are you Jessica? Or how many DPO were u before you tested? How long should I wait. I'm 6DPO....well i will be after midnight. LOL. And AF isn't due until August 8th....I'm so tempted to test early with an 10 MIU. Tomorrow...i will be 7 days from AF.....it's soooo tempting to test.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MelloYello said:


> How far along are you Jessica? Or how many DPO were u before you tested? How long should I wait. I'm 6DPO....well i will be after midnight. LOL. And AF isn't due until August 8th....I'm so tempted to test early with an 10 MIU. Tomorrow...i will be 7 days from AF.....it's soooo tempting to test.

I'll be 6 wks At midnight. I was 20 dpo b4 I got pos and 6 days late( got my pos at 5 wks) which is weird cuz I was 21 days pg when I found out with my boys so 7dpo. U can test if u wanna ( which I would have if I had thought bout it even tho wouldn't a done me no good) but its a very slim
Chance to get a BFP. I took one at 10dpo and 12dpo and of course neg so I waited till 18 dpo -20 dpo and got my BFP I coulda "O'd" late too who knows;) Ide wait till 10-12dpo to get more accurate but u may get one sooner, my doc said u can calculate all u want but it's never 100% wen u ovulate keep us posted! ( ide take one just for fun)


----------



## MelloYello

I think I'll take the 10 mIU just for fun. LOL


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MelloYello said:


> I think I'll take the 10 mIU just for fun. LOL

!! Let us know


----------



## MelloYello

You know I will!! I'll definitely need the support if I get that BFN. :cry:


----------



## Hann12

Melloyellow - how did you get on? I would have said that the pink tinge last Friday was ovulation bleeding, I don't think you can get implantation bleeding at 1DPO, the symptoms that you said you have could be ovulation symptoms that are now fading because you have ovulated or they could be pregnancy related if you actually ovulated early. It doesn't sound like you did though if your opk was positive last thurs. To be honest it's hard to advise when you ovulated as you don't have full temps to compare. If you did ovulate as predicted on Thurs last week then you can't have been having pregnancy symptoms for a week because you wouldn't have even ovulated yet when they started. 
Take the test in case you ovulated early which is possible but otherwise I would just sit tight until Monday next week and retest then. 

Isaacralph - thats great that you said you can get your sis to go out. I spoke to my DH last night and explained that next cycle we will be at his parents and that I wasn't missing out again so he said we would tell them to take DD for a walk each day! Yay! 
Temp is still up, really hoping it stays that way until fri at least!


----------



## MelloYello

i have sites that say i ovulated 2 days before and others say the 26th. Tired of all the confusion so I made a dr appt on Thursday. He can be the only one to get to the bottom of this since my periods have come early for 2 months now by at least 2-4 days. Tired of gettin confused by these sites.:wacko: How did I get on?


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> i have sites that say i ovulated 2 days before and others say the 26th. Tired of all the confusion so I made a dr appt on Thursday. He can be the only one to get to the bottom of this since my periods have come early for 2 months now by at least 2-4 days. Tired of gettin confused by these sites.:wacko: How did I get on?

You can't really go by what a website tells you, the only way of really knowing is through a 21day blood test to see if you are ovulating and by charting your temps the same time of the day first thing in the morning every day for the entire cycle. You should see a shift upwards in temperature after you ovulate. 
Did you take a test? Hope the doctors appointment goes well and you get the answers you are hoping for


----------



## HappyCpl

Issac-Looks like I'll OV a lot later than you this month. I thought we would be in the TWW together. The CM I had the other day was only one time and long gone. I've not seen any since. I'm dying to POAS... Why did I agree not to try again? Lol. DH goes for testing tomorrow, so maybe it's a good thing I'm not showing signs of OV yet. Don't wanna miss that egg :)


----------



## MelloYello

I used ovula.tion sticks that had two faint lines in the window until my 2 most fertile days then they were dark. And my BBT has gone back up this morning as opposed to the dip yesterday/ I hope all goes well too.....all these sites are making my head spin. I have NEVER looked forward to going to the GYN until now. LOL


----------



## MelloYello

I'm readingg that most BBT's are 97.7....or around the 97 range but my BBT's are ranging around 98 and one read 98.99. Is that good news? I'm not sick....no cold, no illness whatsoever. And the tenderness that had lessened yesterday is in full swing today.....right along with the cramping. 6DPO today and counting!!! Still have a week for AF to show.....but my sister has a feeling.....the witch won't be visiting this month. Can't wait til my dr appointment tomorrow. So many questions to ask.


----------



## Hann12

My bbt post ovulation are 98.1-98.6 - I think there is no normal for temps, people are just different. I think you'll just have to wait and see if AF turns up but if you had positive opks 6/7 days ago then you must be around 6dpo. 

Happycpl - I hope your DH's appointment goes well! You never know it might just happen this month as you are less stressed by it all. 

Isaacralph - hope you are busy BD lol!!


----------



## banana07

Aiden, Sorry for the late reply I was away with work, I am so sorry to have that joy and heartache in such a small period must be awful. I hope you have a good support network at home you know you do on here anyway. Hope you are ok :)


----------



## banana07

Hey Allismommy, Thank you so much for your offer, I am going to wait and see what the second batch look like even tho they are of different parts, I managed to download a thing called picsa and its doing a good enough job as long as I get enough for an album I'll be happy so just going to wait and see before I make my final judgement. Its yer man who should be doing it but I was so unhappy with the originals I don't think I'd trust him to fix them and waste more time doing a crappy job. Thank you so much tho, might have to take you up on that offer yet!!! :flower:


----------



## banana07

Hey Melloyello - welcome to the thread :). The tww 2 total torture. Is this your 1st cycle? my 1st cycle was the worst I was like a woman posessed, little bit better on the 2nd one now!


----------



## MelloYello

This is my first cycle. My 2 children came naturally and rather unexpectedly. LOL. But now that I'm actually trying.....keeping track of temps, and symptoms and etc is pure torture. My BBT's have been pretty good. 98 and above. Amost 99 one day but I took a dip yesterday and returned back to my 98's today. I'm only 6DPO and AF is due in exactly one week. Cramping, light headaches, sore bbs....the works!!! Can't wait to test!! Goin craaaaaazy!!!:wacko:


----------



## banana07

Oh Sla Congratulations!!! Sorry for late reply been away for a few days and tbh trying to avoid Babyandbump to make the tww easier.

Hann, I felt the exact same as you just felt out despite all my super strong symptoms in week 1 of the tww but I also kind of knew hand on heart they were prob in my head being so early. Couldn't hold out anylonger think i'm 10dpo today and took test this morning and nothing but a BFN :(. Kind of knew it would be but still had a glimmer of hope. I know its only 10dpo but feel about 99% out :(

Mammamac - Great you got some answers of the doc, I think the girls are right for you to wait until after your hold -you've a really head over heart dilemma going on there!! :D

Sorry now if I missed anyone but 3 days away and 10pages to read!!


----------



## banana07

Melloyello did you say your symptoms are getting lighter. I was like this last cycle and this one too really strong first week and this week nothing but sore boobs (same as last cycle). Got my BFN this morning but I know it still early. I'm using clearblue plus (not digital) it says 54% of preg women get a positive test 4 days before their period is due but it jumps up to 88% 3 days before their period is due. I think I Ov'd last saturday (21st)based on a Positive OPK (digital) on Friday morning and evening don't know how long my LP is as this is only my 2nd cycle after having no periods for 5years with mirena coil but based on guess work my LP was 14days last cycle.


----------



## MelloYello

Still have light cramping but only noticeable if I'm sitting still and bbs went from "GET THE HELL AWAY FROM THEM" to just mild tenderness. But i read on a site that symptoms in early pregnancy come and go and some women don't have any at all. So don't panic.


----------



## Hann12

Banana I'm 9dpo and I just gave in and did an IC. So not even FMU and I know they are rubbish for loads of people, so surprise surprise BFN! I didn't really expect it to be anything but that however I was still staring at the bright white strip hoping there would be something there! Oh well! I should probably now wait until Sat unless AF gets me first! I'll probably cave in though and test using another IC before that! LOL


----------



## Hann12

Oh and as for symptom mania - I'm now getting loads of indigestion again, cramps are only noticeable when I sit down but got increased CM. I keep telling myself not to symptom watch because I drove myself crazy last month (and the others). I thought that when I was pregnant with my DD my symptom was indigestion but I've had it the past 2 cycles so I'm guessing that it was just a LP symptom rather than anything else!


----------



## banana07

Oh mini panic here - Jes I hate getting excited and then dissapointed but even tho I felt 99% out about 4 hours ago - still didn't feel right I know I got my bfn early but got pretty bad heartburn for the first time this afternoon and just went to the loo and have some bleeding when I wiped (sorry for the squeemish!!!) Its a decent amount wouldn't call it just spotting but just praying and praying its not AF arriving early. I'm 10dpo do you think it could be IB?? (Oh and could barely walk this afternoon my boobs were so sore...... Baby dust this way please!!!!!!


----------



## banana07

Wait am I 10 or 11 dpo going by if I ov last Saturday? Panicked this is AF not IB :(

19th June - Wild guess that I ovulated (sharp pain and dh said I felt warm in bed which has never happened before!!)

3rd July - expecting AF to arrive based on a 28 day cycle / 14 day LP and low and behold she did

16th - 19th July - Neg OPKs am & pm (thought it might have came early 

17th July - was expecting to Ov based on my previous guess work of 28day cycle - figured I'd missed it but started using OPKs previous day anyway)

19th July - CM (previously very dry since coil taken out... still neg on OPK tho)

20th July am & pm - Positive OPK & very sharp pain in the evening about 9pm

21st July am - Neg OPK 

so my guess work is I Ovd on 21st July after the OPK turned from Pos to Neg which if guessing a 14 day LP AF is not due until Saturday and puts me 11dpo meaning this may well just be AF arrived ah damn it :(

What do ye think, that was my 5mins (literally) of joy burst already!!


----------



## banana07

Great just read the IB has no cramps and low and behold what did I get about 12seconds after reading that - big fat cramps maybe AF is just flying in to see me after all which would give me an 11day LP I thought I was 14LP but suppose that was all guess work really :( Super sad now going to collect DS


----------



## banana07

Plus think about it its 29days since AF last flew in .... :(


----------



## Hann12

Banana I think Implantation does cause cramping, its hard to say if thats what you have though, unfortunately I think you'll just have to wait it out. I remember last month when I got AF at 9dpo I was so upset I googled IB and read how some people get heavy bleeds but are still IB, anyway it can happen but if your AF is basically due it may just be that. Guess you'll know by tomorrow.
When I had an IB with my DD it was a tiny amount of pink tinged cm when I wiped, thats all. I know everyone is different and every pregnancy though. The fact I haven't had a IB yet makes me think I'm out this month but I know that apparently only about 20% of pregnancies have IB so its not that common. I hope it is for you though :hugs:

I am praying I keep AF off tomorrow for one more day until Fri at the earliest.....FX people!!


----------



## banana07

Hey Hann, thanks for that but I've been to the loo since am 99% sure its :witch: there just too much of it I think for IB just shocked as wasn't expecting her till Saturday never considered a shorter LP. I'm pretty sure I didn't have IB with DS but was in denial and trying to ignore any symptoms so can't be sure. What I had was a very brown CM was a wee bit more when I went to the loo again to check about an hour later. Even tho I felt out still very disappointing, going to the shop to Buy a super large bar of Dairymilk now and off to bed I'll go to sulk. DH was called away to work this eve for about 4-5 days so will have to sulk on my own dunno if that's better or worse!!! Ah well just have to try extra hard next month


----------



## banana07

So I think I have a 30 day cycle Ovd on CD 19 and Have a 11day LP


----------



## Hann12

:hugs: banana I'm sorry

I spoke too soon too, just had some AF type of cramps, my CP is lower and just had some browny tinged CM, I'm 99% sure that by morning AF will be here which gives me a 9 day LP. I took extra B6 this month too. Feeling pretty devastated to say the least. Stupid AF!!


----------



## banana07

Ah no Hann not you too :( :cry:

Have you been to the doc about your short LP or did you just start the b6 on your own?? 

sorry if its TMI but I don't even have to go to the loo again I can feel AF in full flow now so have gone from being 99% depressed to 100% depressed.... better upgrade that large Dairymilk to a Supersize one ... Chat tomorrow.... :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Hugs to Bananna and Hann. I'm sorry AF got you again. That really stinks. :-(


----------



## Jessicabaxter

banana07 said:


> Hey Hann, thanks for that but I've been to the loo since am 99% sure its :witch: there just too much of it I think for IB just shocked as wasn't expecting her till Saturday never considered a shorter LP. I'm pretty sure I didn't have IB with DS but was in denial and trying to ignore any symptoms so can't be sure. What I had was a very brown CM was a wee bit more when I went to the loo again to check about an hour later. Even tho I felt out still very disappointing, going to the shop to Buy a super large bar of Dairymilk now and off to bed I'll go to sulk. DH was called away to work this eve for about 4-5 days so will have to sulk on my own dunno if that's better or worse!!! Ah well just have to try extra hard next month

When I got pg with my first I had dark brown
Blood for 2 days ran to doc she explained that some woman build blood up for af sooner than others so when u get pg u bleed out what ur body considers old blood hence brown.


----------



## sanchez1208

well ladies i went to the doctor turns out i had chemical pregnancy ... so now im back on birth control and prenatal gotta wait two months until my cycle gets regular again


----------



## MelloYello

Thinking I may have o'ed early. Signs and symptoms are really persistent for 6DPO. DR tomorrow.....can't wait.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor turns out i had chemical pregnancy ... so now im back on birth control and prenatal gotta wait two months until my cycle gets regular again

I'm so sorry:(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han & banana so sorry if it turns out AF has actually arrived but hey you'll both be cycle buddies

Sanchez- so sorry about your cp, did they do bloods, what's with the birth control? x 

Melloyello- why are you going to the Dr's at 6dpo? 

helping everyone else quick reply as have work shortly!

Afm- temp rise today, tww land for me! good thing is i'm on hols after today for 10days, Woohoo!


----------



## Hann12

Officially out and only a 9 day LP. Just agreed with my DH that I'm going to make an appointment to see a private clinic for progesterone supplements. My dr won't help. 
I'm trying to stay up beat, it's hard when you feel broken. 

Banana - cycle buddies sounds nice :) 

IsaacRalph - FX you got that egg!!

Sanchez - I'm sorry to hear about the chemical, hopefully the next one is a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## banana07

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor turns out i had chemical pregnancy ... so now im back on birth control and prenatal gotta wait two months until my cycle gets regular again

I'm so sorry Sanchez, not a great month for a few of us. Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## banana07

IsaacRalph said:


> Afm- temp rise today, tww land for me! good thing is i'm on hols after today for 10days, Woohoo!

Oh go you Isaac best of luck in your tww hope its not to tortureous for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

I got an appointment to see a fertility nurse at 6pm today! Guess thats what happens when you pay for it! I'm so excited, just need to get the Dr's here to give me a print out of my 21 day bloods they took this week. Hopefully they have them back! Very excited to see what they can do. I'm sure I'll have to see a consultant as well before action and maybe more bloods but at least its going in the right direction. 
I also set my CBFM this morning now I'm on Day 1. I think I'll leave taking my temp until day 7 though as I don't need to obsess over it during my AF lol!

IssaccRalph - where are you off on hols? Hope you get some good signs and news while you are away!

Banana - are you doing anything differently this cycle?


----------



## banana07

Great Hann such a difference when you pay for it!! What cycle are you now or is it just your LP you are going for?? 

Ah I dunno what to do differently am 50/50 whether to go more obessed at it with temps etc or to just try to forget about 99% of friends and family recommend the latter and I know they right about 4 of my friends who are preg or just had a baby said to me relax stop obsessing and it will just happen so I dunno. Am still sulking over AF this month so will give it a couple of days and see. Good luck this eve, make sure you report back. What CD do you usually Ov will be together again?? I'm still a bit up in the air as C1 was first period in 5 years so dunno what cd it was and this month was cd18/19 so dunno if this month was early late or normal!!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hann12 said:


> I got an appointment to see a fertility nurse at 6pm today! Guess thats what happens when you pay for it! I'm so excited, just need to get the Dr's here to give me a print out of my 21 day bloods they took this week. Hopefully they have them back! Very excited to see what they can do. I'm sure I'll have to see a consultant as well before action and maybe more bloods but at least its going in the right direction.
> I also set my CBFM this morning now I'm on Day 1. I think I'll leave taking my temp until day 7 though as I don't need to obsess over it during my AF lol!
> 
> IssaccRalph - where are you off on hols? Hope you get some good signs and news while you are away!
> 
> Banana - are you doing anything differently this cycle?



Hann12- hope u get some answers!

Banana- ive always heard the same the same thing bout not stressing and it ll happen I have a friend who tried for a year to get preggo and finally her and her husband starting adopting ( so they weren't tryin anymore) and the day the adoption went thru she found out she was preggo! I stressed a lil with this one but not a lot cuZ I knew it could take a while just havin the mirana takin out, didn't think it would happen first cycle. Try not to worry even tho I know it's really hard. Keeping all of u ladies is in prayer! An sending lots of babydust


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann and Banana - :hugs: So sorry the witch got you girls is month. Onto the next cycle! Hann, def let us know how you're liking the cbfm. I'm thinking of getting one :) 

Sanchez, sorry about the cp :( :hugs: 

Isaac - good luck in the 2ww and enjoy your holidays!! :happydance: 

How's everyone else doing? Oh and Hann, let us know about the doctor visit! That's so great they got you in so quick. Hopefully they're able to help the LP issue. Fx!

Afm - anxious as I am to get the ball rolling on the metformin, I'm actually relieved to take a ttc break. I packed my thermometer but not sure how regularly I'll use it on vacation as we'll be driving some times at night and sleeping in tents and really odd sleep hours etc so I'm guessing my temps won't be too accurate. Prob won't use it much. Will be nice to just ignore it for a week then come back and sort of start fresh. So excited for our trip! Hubs and I got all packed up last night and we're leaving tonight after work. Good luck to everyone while I'm away. Lots of :dust: !!!!!! Internet access and time will be limited so I probably won't be checking in here. Will have a lot of catching up to do when we get back haha 

Lots of love ladies and fxfor you all!!!! :hugs:


----------



## banana07

Thanks Jessica - you were so lucky hopefully will be us next month!! 

Have a fab Holiday Mamamac def take a break from the ttc I'm only in cycle 2 and already thinking of dumping the OPKs and symptom spotting!! Enjoy!!! :D


----------



## MelloYello

@Isaac ralph: Went to the dr to make sure i don't have any ovarian cysts which I have had before and may be relevant to my cramping. Better safe than sorry. But all is well.


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Hann and Banana - :hugs: So sorry the witch got you girls is month. Onto the next cycle! Hann, def let us know how you're liking the cbfm. I'm thinking of getting one :)
> 
> Sanchez, sorry about the cp :( :hugs:
> 
> Isaac - good luck in the 2ww and enjoy your holidays!! :happydance:
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Oh and Hann, let us know about the doctor visit! That's so great they got you in so quick. Hopefully they're able to help the LP issue. Fx!
> 
> Afm - anxious as I am to get the ball rolling on the metformin, I'm actually relieved to take a ttc break. I packed my thermometer but not sure how regularly I'll use it on vacation as we'll be driving some times at night and sleeping in tents and really odd sleep hours etc so I'm guessing my temps won't be too accurate. Prob won't use it much. Will be nice to just ignore it for a week then come back and sort of start fresh. So excited for our trip! Hubs and I got all packed up last night and we're leaving tonight after work. Good luck to everyone while I'm away. Lots of :dust: !!!!!! Internet access and time will be limited so I probably won't be checking in here. Will have a lot of catching up to do when we get back haha
> 
> Lots of love ladies and fxfor you all!!!! :hugs:

Have a lovely time away make sure you relax & get your strength up ready for when you return & can finally ttc properly! Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han12 - how did you get on at the appointment?? Xx


----------



## MelloYello

:wacko:Have only 6 days until scheduled AF. Seems like the witch is getting everybody!! I'm a lil nervous! My mood swings have been HORRIBLE!!! Idk how Seth is even able to tolerate me. I'm slamming doors, crying for NO reason......and really snappy and smart mouth. Never like that. Always so calm and laid back. I feel awful for being so mean to him. My libido has gone down....I don't really wanna be touched and suddenly....I HATE CUDDLING!!!! What in the world is goin on with me!!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Han12 - how did you get on at the appointment?? Xx

Hi thanks for asking! It went great! They took my bloods for the day 1-4 tests of LH etc and I'm having a scan but she is pretty sure that I have a progesterone deficiency and that some supplements should do it. The consultant is away until sept so I'll have to just see what happens this cycle but hopefully next cycle I'll have the medication. She thinks breastfeeding has messed with my hormones and it will either correct itself (which shouldn't take more than 6 cycles, I'm going into cycle 5) or it just won't correct hence the supplements. I'll give this cycle one more try and then get the meds. I'm just so happy someone has taken me seriously and believes me! It will end up costing me about £600-800 but as I've just been made redundant I am using that money. I'mvery fortunate to be able to because of that.

Isaacraloh - where are you off to? I need a holiday!! 

Mamamac - hope you have a fab holiday too!! 

Banana - how are you feeling now? :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Oh should add that I get the blood test results tomorrow afternoon so FX!


----------



## MelloYello

My doctor calculated that in the month of June I started on the 16th when I was supposed to start on the 18.....could that affect when I ovulated this month?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Han12 - how did you get on at the appointment?? Xx
> 
> Hi thanks for asking! It went great! They took my bloods for the day 1-4 tests of LH etc and I'm having a scan but she is pretty sure that I have a progesterone deficiency and that some supplements should do it. The consultant is away until sept so I'll have to just see what happens this cycle but hopefully next cycle I'll have the medication. She thinks breastfeeding has messed with my hormones and it will either correct itself (which shouldn't take more than 6 cycles, I'm going into cycle 5) or it just won't correct hence the supplements. I'll give this cycle one more try and then get the meds. I'm just so happy someone has taken me seriously and believes me! It will end up costing me about £600-800 but as I've just been made redundant I am using that money. I'mvery fortunate to be able to because of that.
> 
> Isaacraloh - where are you off to? I need a holiday!!
> 
> Mamamac - hope you have a fab holiday too!!
> 
> Banana - how are you feeling now? :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh wow this is awesome news but I'm disgusted you can't get the help of the nhs, I mean progesterone supps hardly cost a thing! Thankgod the ball is rolling & quite frankly you need to change your gp, pile of rubbish! So excited for you

Well i'm not going anywhere exotic for hols, it's my bday on the 9th so I think dh has something up his sleeve which may involve few nights away but will be in the midlands too visiting the family,so my mum can have ds! Really need a break & catch up with my nearest & dearest, can't wait! Will still check in from time to time but just not as much. So funny today, so me & dh trying our last BD before we hang in the towel & dh can't finish, gone limp & everything! But bless him he took himself into bathroom to finish off so I could inseminate myself, he nearly blew a gasket! So funny we had to laugh & who said romance was dead:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Han12 - how did you get on at the appointment?? Xx
> 
> Hi thanks for asking! It went great! They took my bloods for the day 1-4 tests of LH etc and I'm having a scan but she is pretty sure that I have a progesterone deficiency and that some supplements should do it. The consultant is away until sept so I'll have to just see what happens this cycle but hopefully next cycle I'll have the medication. She thinks breastfeeding has messed with my hormones and it will either correct itself (which shouldn't take more than 6 cycles, I'm going into cycle 5) or it just won't correct hence the supplements. I'll give this cycle one more try and then get the meds. I'm just so happy someone has taken me seriously and believes me! It will end up costing me about £600-800 but as I've just been made redundant I am using that money. I'mvery fortunate to be able to because of that.
> 
> Isaacraloh - where are you off to? I need a holiday!!
> 
> Mamamac - hope you have a fab holiday too!!
> 
> Banana - how are you feeling now? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow this is awesome news but I'm disgusted you can't get the help of the nhs, I mean progesterone supps hardly cost a thing! Thankgod the ball is rolling & quite frankly you need to change your gp, pile of rubbish! So excited for you
> 
> Well i'm not going anywhere exotic for hols, it's my bday on the 9th so I think dh has something up his sleeve which may involve few nights away but will be in the midlands too visiting the family,so my mum can have ds! Really need a break & catch up with my nearest & dearest, can't wait! Will still check in from time to time but just not as much. So funny today, so me & dh trying our last BD before we hang in the towel & dh can't finish, gone limp & everything! But bless him he took himself into bathroom to finish off so I could inseminate myself, he nearly blew a gasket! So funny we had to laugh & who said romance was dead:happydance:Click to expand...

Lol - at least he finished the job!! You've had a great go at this month and hopefully with being away the 2ww will go faster! Sounds like a nice time ahead! No symptom watching - just enjoy it! I REALLY want to hear your BFP news!! I'll miss you on here though, but nothing much apart from tests will be happening to me! Told DH he had to do a sperm sample, he's embarrassed to say the least!! Anyway got my FX for you and hope you have a fab time away! :)


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MelloYello said:


> :wacko:Have only 6 days until scheduled AF. Seems like the witch is getting everybody!! I'm a lil nervous! My mood swings have been HORRIBLE!!! Idk how Seth is even able to tolerate me. I'm slamming doors, crying for NO reason......and really snappy and smart mouth. Never like that. Always so calm and laid back. I feel awful for being so mean to him. My libido has gone down....I don't really wanna be touched and suddenly....I HATE CUDDLING!!!! What in the world is goin on with me!!

Hmmmmmmmm :) :)


----------



## Jessicabaxter

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Han12 - how did you get on at the appointment?? Xx
> 
> Hi thanks for asking! It went great! They took my bloods for the day 1-4 tests of LH etc and I'm having a scan but she is pretty sure that I have a progesterone deficiency and that some supplements should do it. The consultant is away until sept so I'll have to just see what happens this cycle but hopefully next cycle I'll have the medication. She thinks breastfeeding has messed with my hormones and it will either correct itself (which shouldn't take more than 6 cycles, I'm going into cycle 5) or it just won't correct hence the supplements. I'll give this cycle one more try and then get the meds. I'm just so happy someone has taken me seriously and believes me! It will end up costing me about £600-800 but as I've just been made redundant I am using that money. I'mvery fortunate to be able to because of that.
> 
> Isaacraloh - where are you off to? I need a holiday!!
> 
> Mamamac - hope you have a fab holiday too!!
> 
> Banana - how are you feeling now? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow this is awesome news but I'm disgusted you can't get the help of the nhs, I mean progesterone supps hardly cost a thing! Thankgod the ball is rolling & quite frankly you need to change your gp, pile of rubbish! So excited for you
> 
> Well i'm not going anywhere exotic for hols, it's my bday on the 9th so I think dh has something up his sleeve which may involve few nights away but will be in the midlands too visiting the family,so my mum can have ds! Really need a break & catch up with my nearest & dearest, can't wait! Will still check in from time to time but just not as much. So funny today, so me & dh trying our last BD before we hang in the towel & dh can't finish, gone limp & everything! But bless him he took himself into bathroom to finish off so I could inseminate myself, he nearly blew a gasket! So funny we had to laugh & who said romance was dead:happydance:Click to expand...

That's too funny! My DH has done the same thing. Weird
Q how did insiminate urself?


----------



## Hann12

Jess I was wondering the same thing lol!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Jess I was wondering the same thing lol!!!

Oh I had a medical syringe knocking around, it was a thin long one! Just by chance I had one but I am a nurse so have quite a good medical cupboard! Got my crosshairs today wasn't expecting that until tomoz, not sure how accurate that is cuz cd17 I had bad ov pains, either way bases covered! Will be around girls Xx


----------



## MelloYello

Is it possible to have more than one implantation dip? My cousin has had her second so far but the temps always go back up.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Jess I was wondering the same thing lol!!!
> 
> Oh I had a medical syringe knocking around, it was a thin long one! Just by chance I had one but I am a nurse so have quite a good medical cupboard! Got my crosshairs today wasn't expecting that until tomoz, not sure how accurate that is cuz cd17 I had bad ov pains, either way bases covered! Will be around girls XxClick to expand...

That's to cool! I am a nurse as well but meet would have thought to use a syringe :) more power to ya sista!


----------



## banana07

Ha Issac - Brillant - Fair play to ya!! :D

Melloyello - I haven't a clue much about implantation dip have never taken my temp for the purposes of ttc so can't help at all there - most of the other girls temp all the time tho so maybe they can help! 

Hann, thanks for asking, Ah I dunno I don't want to whinge to much cause I know i'm only cycle 2 there are alot of people both in here and in general alot worse of trying a hell of a lot longer than me and people with cp's and mc's but I just feel like sh1t, am just devestated I missed this month really thought I was in with a good chance. Next month is my last shot at it working out well for taking time off work after that it doesn't really matter once I hit a June due date. I just want it all now now now!!!! (sound and feel like a spoilt brat there!!!). How are you?? Oh and just found out today - my sister has been trying for over a year with nothing, my mother tried to have me 4 years and she had to have treatment for secondary infertility - talk about making me feel worse then I already am. 

I am sure I'll be grand again in a few days, its crappy but obv made worse by the joyfull hormones AF brings along with her!! Suppose to put things in perspective I almost cried this morning when I realised I pick up Rasberry Jam instead of Strawberry Jam!!! :D


----------



## Hann12

I got my bloods back for FSH, LH and estradiol levels, all really good, especially FSH - low for my age so I am over the moon. Its just the progesterone thats the issue which they think is because I BF for 8 months and hopefully my body will adjust soon. If not progesterone supplements in Sept. Will see how this cycle goes. I'm hoping that as its the 5th cycle after BF I might get back to normal soon. Feeling more positive now anyway :)


----------



## banana07

That's great new Hann and ever better to hear how positive your feeling (send a little bit of that my way please!!!)


----------



## Hann12

banana07 said:


> That's great new Hann and ever better to hear how positive your feeling (send a little bit of that my way please!!!)

Ah Banana you've only just started trying and no reason to think that you shouldn't be successful soon so FX for you. Its been hard for me knowing that there is something wrong so TTC for the past 4 cycles has felt in vain but at least I feel like I'm on the right track now. I know I still have minimal chance this month as I doubt my levels will just change like that but will still give it a go!


----------



## HappyCpl

How is everyone? It's been a quiet weekend. Any news or updates?

I woke up yesterday with TONS of EWCM. I went from none to a ton. Today is CD20 so it looks like this will be one of my longer cycles. But, I'm happy to know that we didn't miss our eggy already while we were abstaining for testing. Hoping those results come back soon too..

Hope all is well!


----------



## Hann12

HappyCpl said:


> How is everyone? It's been a quiet weekend. Any news or updates?
> 
> I woke up yesterday with TONS of EWCM. I went from none to a ton. Today is CD20 so it looks like this will be one of my longer cycles. But, I'm happy to know that we didn't miss our eggy already while we were abstaining for testing. Hoping those results come back soon too..
> 
> Hope all is well!

Thats great happycpl! Hopefully you will get it this time! 
I'm still around, been on my new diet since sat - was told to go low GI, apparently sugars affect hormones and cause a hormone swing. I've bought a load of health foods, never seen such a rainbow of colours. Might even help me lose a bit of tummy before my holiday lol!

Have any of you tried/heard of maca? I read about it on a fertility diet site, I might get some. Its a natural root plant found in the rainforests and meant to help balance hormones which is what I need! The soy was definitely a bad idea for me, it gives you more estrogen which I definitely don't need! I might try maca though, I'm hoping it might give my progesterone a kick start!


----------



## HappyCpl

I've not heard of that. I'm afraid to do anything that messes with my hormones. According to my lab work, my hormones are fine. I find that to be BS b/c how can my cycles be so screwy if my hormones are fine? But oh we'll... Lol. We only have until next month. If we aren't pregnant by then and DH checks out ok, then we are going to start Clomid. 

I'm worried it's going to make me a basket case...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi girls! Good luck trying to catch that egg happycpl sounds like your very fertile atm, not tempted to use opk?? Han if I were you I'd try a complete natural month before trying anything new, remember you've not long stopped bfing so hormones are probably all over the place.
Afm- 5-6 dpo absolutely no symptoms not that i'm trying to spot, had quite a lot of creamy cm but that's it! Just been to the dentist & had the most traumatising painful experience! She attempted to do a route canal but couldn't get the anesthetic right! she had to abandon the procedure in the end! :-( oh well bday suprise tomorrow


----------



## Hann12

HappyCpl said:


> I've not heard of that. I'm afraid to do anything that messes with my hormones. According to my lab work, my hormones are fine. I find that to be BS b/c how can my cycles be so screwy if my hormones are fine? But oh we'll... Lol. We only have until next month. If we aren't pregnant by then and DH checks out ok, then we are going to start Clomid.
> 
> I'm worried it's going to make me a basket case...

Well I'm the opposite, my cycles appear fine but my hormones are screwy lol! What a pair we are!! I hope you conceive before the clomid. My fertility nurse mentioned clomid to me but she thinks it may over stimulate my follicles as mine are in pretty good shape - guess they are worried I could end up with triplets or something!! I'm hoping things just sort themselves out on my own but will see!!


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph said:


> Hi girls! Good luck trying to catch that egg happycpl sounds like your very fertile atm, not tempted to use opk?? Han if I were you I'd try a complete natural month before trying anything new, remember you've not long stopped bfing so hormones are probably all over the place.
> Afm- 5-6 dpo absolutely no symptoms not that i'm trying to spot, had quite a lot of creamy cm but that's it! Just been to the dentist & had the most traumatising painful experience! She attempted to do a route canal but couldn't get the anesthetic right! she had to abandon the procedure in the end! :-( oh well bday suprise tomorrow


Sorry to hear about your dentist. That's horrible!

Can't wait to hear about your bday suprise. 

I am dying to use an OPK. But I promised DH I'd just go with it this month. Lots of EWCM today too. We DtD thought before last. Gonna go for it tonight too ;) less stress in DH this way.

Hann, we are quite the pair. Since you just stopped BF a few months ago, it's prob just your body straightening itself out again. Good luck to you.


----------



## Hann12

I should leave it for this month you are right - you know how it is though, just want a miracle cure lol!! 

Dentist sounds horrid! Hope you have a nice birthday! Hopefully no symptoms are good, probably too early for symptoms anyway :) 

Happycpl - def get BD - just don't mention the EWCM to your hubby! FX for you - hear loads of stories about people getting their BFP the month before they were due to take clomid, hope that's you!


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph- It is so hard not to symptom watch. Just like "not trying". You say you aren't, but we always do... Lol. I'm still keeping up with everything on FF. :) the hard part will be trying to figure out when to use HPT... Since I'm on CD20 today, I'm thinking 2weeks out should be good. On previous months I would always get CM 3 days before a + OPK. 

This thought just hit me... Could it be that my body is slow to show LH in my urine? If I'm showing all signs of OV days before +? Hmmm....


----------



## IsaacRalph

Happycpl- re your LH, not sure about you but I always have few days of ov pain & ewcm before my + opk, I usually ovulate the day after first +! Let's just be certain your most likely in your fertile phase & will hopefully ovulate soon. Then ff will pick it up when tour temp rises! 
Han- yeah just go with it this month, complety natural! I know its hard cuz every month you want that bfp even more, & it feels like a life time away! But I really don't think you should after the soy. Just remember there is always help if it turns out you do have a problem with your hormones x


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Happycpl- re your LH, not sure about you but I always have few days of ov pain & ewcm before my + opk, I usually ovulate the day after first +! Let's just be certain your most likely in your fertile phase & will hopefully ovulate soon. Then ff will pick it up when tour temp rises!
> Han- yeah just go with it this month, complety natural! I know its hard cuz every month you want that bfp even more, & it feels like a life time away! But I really don't think you should after the soy. Just remember there is always help if it turns out you do have a problem with your hormones x

I know you are right - I'm just impatient lol!!! I will leave this month and see what happens though. I'm booked in for a scan on Saturday to check for cysts etc. They want to check because I had that random spotting last month pre ovulation. Hopefully it was nothing.

Happycpl - I ovulated last month the day after the first positive opk too. We may all be different though! 

IssacRalph - def hard not to symptom spot!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and your chart is looking nice!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hi ladies, I started bleedin it started out pink then went to bright red it's not tons but I know it's not normal I'm not crampin too bad tho any ideas ? Gonna call doc in mornin


----------



## Hann12

Jessicabaxter said:


> Hi ladies, I started bleedin it started out pink then went to bright red it's not tons but I know it's not normal I'm not crampin too bad tho any ideas ? Gonna call doc in mornin

I'm sorry, hopefully it's nothing too serious. It could be a dip in progesterone, that can cause bleeding or some people get break through bleeding like a period. One of my friends constantly bled throughout and her baby was fine. To be honest I'd just go to the hospital and get it checked now anyway rather than waiting for the dr just to be in the safe side. Hopefully it's all fine though, I know if you google it there are loads of sites saying it can be very normal :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Jessicabaxter said:


> Hi ladies, I started bleedin it started out pink then went to bright red it's not tons but I know it's not normal I'm not crampin too bad tho any ideas ? Gonna call doc in mornin

:hugs:

Like Hann said, it could be any number of things. But def should get it checked out. Let us know what they say. We'll be worried about ya.


----------



## Hann12

Jessica are you okay? Did you go in and get checked out :hugs:


----------



## Jessicabaxter

No more bleedin doc said everything looks fine scared the fire out of me all I could do was cry lastnight


----------



## HappyCpl

Jessicabaxter said:


> No more bleedin doc said everything looks fine scared the fire out of me all I could do was cry lastnight

Glad everything checked out ok for you.


----------



## elt1013

Glad to hear everything is fine Jessica, I know it would scare the heck out of me too.

Hope everyone else is doing well...I am pretty sure I already o'd a couple days ago, but not really sure exactly what day. I have been trying to relax more and not stress about ttc this cycle. But you ladies know how it goes...no matter how much you try to keep it out of your mind, it is still there. After a couple months ttc, we almost become too much in tune with our bodies and cant ignore the signs our bodies give us no matter how bad we want to.

I havent been commenting as much on here but I am still stalking this thread and keeping tabs on you ladies. Hoping to see all of your BFPs!!


----------



## Hann12

Jessicabaxter said:


> No more bleedin doc said everything looks fine scared the fire out of me all I could do was cry lastnight

I'm so glad everything is okay Jessica. It would have scared me too! 

Hi Elt! You seem to have ov quick this cycle!! What CD are you? 
I used my CBFM today, low reading but I'm only CD7 so knew I would be. My estrogen line was very dark though! Don't know what's normal! Started temping again as of today now that AF has gone.


----------



## MelloYello

:witch:........guess I have to plan for a May baby. :sad1::cry:


----------



## HappyCpl

MelloYello said:


> :witch:........guess I have to plan for a May baby. :sad1::cry:

Hang in there Mello. The witch showing up always seems worse when you are trying. I mean the PMS that goes with her is bad enough... But add the fact that she is the deciding factor on whether you are pregnant or not makes it worse.


----------



## MelloYello

Exactly!! This really sucks


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Jessicabaxter said:
> 
> 
> No more bleedin doc said everything looks fine scared the fire out of me all I could do was cry lastnight
> 
> I'm so glad everything is okay Jessica. It would have scared me too!
> 
> Hi Elt! You seem to have ov quick this cycle!! What CD are you?
> I used my CBFM today, low reading but I'm only CD7 so knew I would be. My estrogen line was very dark though! Don't know what's normal! Started temping again as of today now that AF has gone.Click to expand...

I think I did have a quick ov, so I am hoping for a longer LP instead of just a shorter cycle. CD18 today and 3DPO (I am pretty sure). Last cycle, ov wasnt until CD17, so I did ov early this month by a couple days! Fxd that B complex gave me a couple extra days on my LP. I had bought some ic opk, but I am wondering if they were faulty, because I never got a surge, just the tiniest faint line for 2 days. All other signs were there, including therm shift, so I know I ov. FF is not confirming ov though, because of the negative opks, so I think I am just going to remove them. It does confirm ov though when I change the method to fertility awareness method. Only highs on my moniter again, but the lines on the sticks look exactly the same as when I ov previous months. Like I said before, I never get peaks on my moniter, but when I ov, the estrogen line gets lighter and a second line (LH) appears. So, in other words, I get 2 faint lines. My estrogen line is always dark, meaning low estrogen, toward the beginning of my cycle, so it sounds like you are right on track! I dont know if you are doing this but you may want to save and label the sticks to compare to future cycles, it really helped me see ov coming. 

Hope you get that peak and see that egg this 1st cycle using it!


----------



## Hann12

elt1013 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicabaxter said:
> 
> 
> No more bleedin doc said everything looks fine scared the fire out of me all I could do was cry lastnight
> 
> I'm so glad everything is okay Jessica. It would have scared me too!
> 
> Hi Elt! You seem to have ov quick this cycle!! What CD are you?
> I used my CBFM today, low reading but I'm only CD7 so knew I would be. My estrogen line was very dark though! Don't know what's normal! Started temping again as of today now that AF has gone.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I did have a quick ov, so I am hoping for a longer LP instead of just a shorter cycle. CD18 today and 3DPO (I am pretty sure). Last cycle, ov wasnt until CD17, so I did ov early this month by a couple days! Fxd that B complex gave me a couple extra days on my LP. I had bought some ic opk, but I am wondering if they were faulty, because I never got a surge, just the tiniest faint line for 2 days. All other signs were there, including therm shift, so I know I ov. FF is not confirming ov though, because of the negative opks, so I think I am just going to remove them. It does confirm ov though when I change the method to fertility awareness method. Only highs on my moniter again, but the lines on the sticks look exactly the same as when I ov previous months. Like I said before, I never get peaks on my moniter, but when I ov, the estrogen line gets lighter and a second line (LH) appears. So, in other words, I get 2 faint lines. My estrogen line is always dark, meaning low estrogen, toward the beginning of my cycle, so it sounds like you are right on track! I dont know if you are doing this but you may want to save and label the sticks to compare to future cycles, it really helped me see ov coming.
> 
> Hope you get that peak and see that egg this 1st cycle using it!Click to expand...

Thanks Elt thats really helpful! I'm sure you have ov'd then - and FX for the longer LP. I am really hoping the same happens to me this month! I'm getting scanned on Sat so that will tell me if there are any other problems causing a short LP. I'm also on day 5 of my new diet to balance my hormones to help progesterone. FX!! Hope the 2ww doesn't go too slow for you.

IssacRalph - hope you had a lovely birthday and the 2ww is going fast. Hope you get that BFP!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls :flow: checking in to see how you all are!


----------



## Hann12

CD 8 and EWCM!! Better start opking! Never had it this early before hope it's a good sign for an earlier ovulation date!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> CD 8 and EWCM!! Better start opking! Never had it this early before hope it's a good sign for an earlier ovulation date!

Hann- Whoohoo! Good luck!


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm on CD23 and having lots of cramps. Hoping I have already OV'd. I don't want another super long cycle. Still had LOTS of watery/EWCM yesterday. To the point I almost needed a panty liner. Hopingn that's a good sign. We BD the night before the CM showed up and every other day since with 2 days back to back. 

On another note... We still haven't gotten Dh's results. Called the dr on Tuesday and no one has called back. His nurse is out of the office on Thursdays. We are just ready to know...


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> CD 8 and EWCM!! Better start opking! Never had it this early before hope it's a good sign for an earlier ovulation date!

Yay...fx for early ov and longer lp!!


----------



## sanchez1208

hey gurls im back srry i havent been on i kinda took the chemical preganacy alil hard but not im good im been taking prenatal everyday and birthcontrol to bring my period .. well goods news i started to spot yesterday and today i guess its my first day of period ... when should i go get ovulation kit ?


----------



## Hann12

sanchez1208 said:


> hey gurls im back srry i havent been on i kinda took the chemical preganacy alil hard but not im good im been taking prenatal everyday and birthcontrol to bring my period .. well goods news i started to spot yesterday and today i guess its my first day of period ... when should i go get ovulation kit ?

Sanchez no need to apologise, we are here for you whenever you need us! As for the opk - it depends on your cycle length but if you don't know I would start testing from day 10/11 at around 10am each day. I started testing today at CD 8 but thats only because I got EWCM today so don't want to miss it. Having said that last month (I think because I took soy which threw things off) I didn't ov until CD 26 so I took a lot of opks!! I'm hoping things are back to normal this month and I get a much earlier ovulation but who knows!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well I return girls for a brief update! Good news about the ewcm han, hopefully you will o sooner this month. Sanchez welcome back. Sorry if I've missed anyone else! Well its my 34th bday today & had a lovely time in the sunshine with my family, my bday treat was my dh taking me to a quiet country hotel/retreat & spa for few nights for some pampering, it was lush! 
Currently 8/9dpo & am not hopeful for this month, I have started feeling similar pms symptoms as last month & just don't Feel pg. Not done any tests yet, probably won't! Feeling crampy like period is coming. I'm very sure i'm out this month so it looks like my April baby is out of the question aswell. Getting a little concerned will be going onto 7th month. Can't do anymore though we do everything right we possibly can, timing, frequency etc! Oh well


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Well I return girls for a brief update! Good news about the ewcm han, hopefully you will o sooner this month. Sanchez welcome back. Sorry if I've missed anyone else! Well its my 34th bday today & had a lovely time in the sunshine with my family, my bday treat was my dh taking me to a quiet country hotel/retreat & spa for few nights for some pampering, it was lush!
> Currently 8/9dpo & am not hopeful for this month, I have started feeling similar pms symptoms as last month & just don't Feel pg. Not done any tests yet, probably won't! Feeling crampy like period is coming. I'm very sure i'm out this month so it looks like my April baby is out of the question aswell. Getting a little concerned will be going onto 7th month. Can't do anymore though we do everything right we possibly can, timing, frequency etc! Oh well

Happy Birthday! I'm so glad you have had a lovely time! Your temps look great - really positive. You're only 9dpo so it could still happen and I hope it does. I know how you feel about feeling like its never going to happen but we have to believe our time will come soon - the odds are with us so FX! I am hopeful for you!


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph- Your birthday plans sound amazing. FX'd that the celebration continues with 2 pink lines! You're not out til AF shows up.


I feel horrible today. Pretty sure my temp is up today. CM has almost disappeared. That with my achy body, pretty sure I'll OV tomorrow which is CD24. Now if I can just muster up the energy to BD... 

Hann- how are things going? 

Sanchez- you do not have to apologize. We are here for you!


----------



## Hann12

Happycpl - if your temps gone up doesn't that mean you've ov already? 

No news, just waiting to ov, cd9 so could happen anytime in the next 20 days lol! Got my scan tomorrow, hoping they find nothing there and all looking good but we shall see....


----------



## Hann12

CD 9 and a faint line on opk today, fertility monitor says low but there is def a line starting to appear on it and the opk. Really hope it all happens earlier this month and normal LP!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> Happycpl - if your temps gone up doesn't that mean you've ov already?
> 
> No news, just waiting to ov, cd9 so could happen anytime in the next 20 days lol! Got my scan tomorrow, hoping they find nothing there and all looking good but we shall see....

I haven't been temping. I don't have a steady enough sleep pattern to temp. I can never wake up at the same time everyday. ESP on the weekend. However, I did notice the day of my first positive OPK I would feel like I had a low grade fever. Then have 3-4 days of +. This would always follow after 4 days of watery/EWCM. 

My normal body temp is around 97.6 but for me to have one at 98.6 I have body aches and everything. Over one degree... Crazy I tell ya... Lol


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hello ladies! Will be back on here normally after tomoz, still on hols visiting family! Hope your all well & all getting nearer to your bfp. I'm 10/11dpo & after giving in I tested with an ic yesterday, well my dh dared me ,had a very convincing evaporation line yesterday but I knew better and didn't get my hopes up as I had bfn today!Felt pretty crappy with pms symptoms yesterday, cramps, sore boobs, moody & nausea, hate it! Feeling bit better today which I normally do around now! Big temp dip today too but I expect that's will rise & then fall again & get AF! Feel the same as last month :-(


----------



## Hann12

IssacRalph I really hope you are wrong and it is your BFP, your chart looks great and it's still early for hpts to be positive. FX for you!!

I have a bit of news, I had my scan yesterday, it didn't go great. All looked fine until they got to my right ovary and they said it was a bit bigger than my left ovary and had multiple follicles. Apparently my left ovary looked normal. They now wonder if I have a polycystic ovary. I don't have any of the traditional symptoms like acne, hair growth, over weight, light periods. I do have a pain that I get on that side from ovulation until AF but I had it when I conceived my daughter. I have to have more tests, an insulin resistance test and a testosterone test to know for sure. My LH and FSH results were great though and don't point towards it. However I can't see anything online about multiple follicles being anything except PCOS. I did read that there are varying types of it though and that some people still ovulate having it so I'm hoping that's me. I guess I should be happy it only happens in one ovary not both! Anyway so that's my update, if any of you know anything about multiple follicles or PCOS please feel free to advise as I know not a lot! 

On the upside, CD11 and just had a huge amount of EWCM so hoping I ovulate very soon. Will do my opk at 10ish and see what it says.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IssacRalph I really hope you are wrong and it is your BFP, your chart looks great and it's still early for hpts to be positive. FX for you!!
> 
> I have a bit of news, I had my scan yesterday, it didn't go great. All looked fine until they got to my right ovary and they said it was a bit bigger than my left ovary and had multiple follicles. Apparently my left ovary looked normal. They now wonder if I have a polycystic ovary. I don't have any of the traditional symptoms like acne, hair growth, over weight, light periods. I do have a pain that I get on that side from ovulation until AF but I had it when I conceived my daughter. I have to have more tests, an insulin resistance test and a testosterone test to know for sure. My LH and FSH results were great though and don't point towards it. However I can't see anything online about multiple follicles being anything except PCOS. I did read that there are varying types of it though and that some people still ovulate having it so I'm hoping that's me. I guess I should be happy it only happens in one ovary not both! Anyway so that's my update, if any of you know anything about multiple follicles or PCOS please feel free to advise as I know not a lot!
> 
> On the upside, CD11 and just had a huge amount of EWCM so hoping I ovulate very soon. Will do my opk at 10ish and see what it says.

Well that's not great news is it han! I actually have a friend who has exactly the same but she has never been officialy diagnosed with pcos either as her bloods are normal too. Although she has some symptoms, she's a bit hairy but not overweight & her periods are quite long at 40 days! Before she had her ds she was having only 3 cycles a year or so, so had scans & she had the same as you just on the one side, but saying that she went to see a herbalist, she never knew what she was taking, so kind of a blind treatment, the sane month she fell pregnant with ds (she wasn't officially trying at this point)! since having her son her periods are more frequent but no more cysts seen on scans, she also complained of right sided pain too! all I know about pcos is that it can give you multiple patches of ewcm so keep this in mind when using opks! sounds like if you do have pcos its only a mild case & won't cause you too many problems


----------



## Hann12

Yes hopefully you are right and it won't cause any problems. Bit of a worry nonetheless though :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

QUOTE=Hann12;20399751]Yes hopefully you are right and it won't cause any problems. Bit of a worry nonetheless though :([/QUOTE]

:hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

So I've decided i'm going to make app with my drs tomorrow! Going to ask them to re-refer me to the fertility clinic just to make sure they're aren't any problems. It's been 6 mths now with full on trying & several months of ntnp with regular intercourse! I've figured as i'm getting nearer 35 yrs old I should be seen sooner rather than later, I was going to give it a few more months but changed my mind! will ask if I can have bloods on cd3 to get the ball rollin, fsh was good few years ago so who knows?? Another bfn todays, feeling very periody & started getting my pre-period h


----------



## IsaacRalph

pre-period headache! hey han how's the opks & monitor looking?


----------



## HappyCpl

Having a really rough day today. Found out the results of Dh's labs today... Not the worst news, just not good news either.


----------



## Hann12

IssacRalph - hope iTs not a preAF pains and headache, but if it is then I think you are right to get the referral. How long will it then take to be seen? 

Happycpl- what were the results? Hope you are okay.

Pulled a muscle in my neck this morning and can barely move. Mums had to come and help with my DD. puts BD out anyway. Monitor still says low, opk not positive and temps still low. Hoping it stays that way a few more days as I don't want to miss ov because I can't move! Also when I went to the dr this morning she said I had one swollen gland and I have to go back next week to see if it's gone down. Really can't take something else being wrong!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han12 sorry to hear about your pulled muscle, must be agony! Hopefully you'll be up & raring to BD in no time!

Happycpl- :hugs: what did they say hun??

Should get seen within 6 weeks or so but I figured if I get bloods done when I get AF it will give me & them foots up! I am most certain I will be getting AF this time around, not as upset as last month but still pissed, we can't do anymore! At least my cycles are better than first time around so shouldn't need clomid! We were almost on to IUI's before I got bfp with ds! I can't stand this pms for much longer, thinking of giving up & going on bc!
:cry:


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann - That sounds horribly painful! Hope you feel Berger soo. And the eggy holds out til you feel better.

IsaacRalph - Hopefully its not AF. FX'd!


DH results show low concentration and low morphology. Dr said that he wants a retest in 2 months. It's not impossible for spontaneous conception, but just looking at the results of this analysis alone, we may want to consider IUI. He says we have plenty of time to think about it and to continue on our own for now. So now... We wait. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## Hann12

Ah happycpl I hope it does just happen for you, I've herd that dietary changes can really help men quality and quantity, apparently it takes at least 3 months to make a difference though. FX for you 

IssacRalph - 6 weeks isn't too bad! I hope you get seen soon, bet your FSH and LH are fine still if they were before. I hope I don't end up on clomid too but guess time will tell! 

Yes neck and back are killing, really bad timing! Hoping it's a but better tomorrow morning.


----------



## HappyCpl

This is going to be an extra long cycle. I'm on CD28. According to FF, I ov'd sometime between CD24 & CD26. BD on CD23 & CD25. Still have hope it could have happened. 

I really hope it happens on its own... I just feel so down today. Trying to stay positive though.

Hann- How are you feeling? 

IsaacRalph- Hoping AF keeps her distance!


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> This is going to be an extra long cycle. I'm on CD28. According to FF, I ov'd sometime between CD24 & CD26. BD on CD23 & CD25. Still have hope it could have happened.
> 
> I really hope it happens on its own... I just feel so down today. Trying to stay positive though.
> 
> Hann- How are you feeling?
> 
> IsaacRalph- Hoping AF keeps her distance!

Hey hun sorry to hear about your dh results, you must be feeling pretty low:hugs:, how's your dh feeling about things?? Fx'd it will happen spontaneously for you!

Han12- how's your aches & pains?

Afm- love love my Dr's, I have just been to see my gp & she has referred me back to fertility clinic & ordered cd2 & cd21 bloods to have when I get my period. Should be seen soon as they are choose & book apps so i'll just choose the first one available! Still feeling pretty crap with period like cramps & headachey. Took another hpt today another convincing evap line on ic, so much so I was going to post it on here. Did a frer this avo bfn, did another ic & another evap line! Not going to get them again, they're so cruel!


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> This is going to be an extra long cycle. I'm on CD28. According to FF, I ov'd sometime between CD24 & CD26. BD on CD23 & CD25. Still have hope it could have happened.
> 
> I really hope it happens on its own... I just feel so down today. Trying to stay positive though.
> 
> Hann- How are you feeling?
> 
> IsaacRalph- Hoping AF keeps her distance!
> 
> Hey hun sorry to hear about your dh results, you must be feeling pretty low:hugs:, how's your dh feeling about things?? Fx'd it will happen spontaneously for you!
> 
> Han12- how's your aches & pains?
> 
> Afm- love love my Dr's, I have just been to see my gp & she has referred me back to fertility clinic & ordered cd2 & cd21 bloods to have when I get my period. Should be seen soon as they are choose & book apps so i'll just choose the first one available! Still feeling pretty crap with period like cramps & headachey. Took another hpt today another convincing evap line on ic, so much so I was going to post it on here. Did a frer this avo bfn, did another ic & another evap line! Not going to get them again, they're so cruel!Click to expand...


Oh no! That is cruel! That's good news about your doc though. 

DH is down and doesn't want to talk about it yet. I know it's hard on him. I just don't know what to do for him.


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> This is going to be an extra long cycle. I'm on CD28. According to FF, I ov'd sometime between CD24 & CD26. BD on CD23 & CD25. Still have hope it could have happened.
> 
> I really hope it happens on its own... I just feel so down today. Trying to stay positive though.
> 
> Hann- How are you feeling?
> 
> IsaacRalph- Hoping AF keeps her distance!
> 
> Hey hun sorry to hear about your dh results, you must be feeling pretty low:hugs:, how's your dh feeling about things?? Fx'd it will happen spontaneously for you!
> 
> Han12- how's your aches & pains?
> 
> 
> Afm- love love my Dr's, I have just been to see my gp & she has referred me back to fertility clinic & ordered cd2 & cd21 bloods to have when I get my period. Should be seen soon as they are choose & book apps so i'll just choose the first one available! Still feeling pretty crap with period like cramps & headachey. Took another hpt today another convincing evap line on ic, so much so I was going to post it on here. Did a frer this avo bfn, did another ic & another evap line! Not going to get them again, they're so cruel!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no! That is cruel! That's good news about your doc though.
> 
> DH is down and doesn't want to talk about it yet. I know it's hard on him. I just don't know what to do for him.Click to expand...


Aww bless him! I suppose just be there if he needs to talk. I suppose in a mans eyes he's feeling a bit useless but i'm sure you'll reassure him that he is not!


----------



## Hann12

Yay that's fab that you have the referral IsaacRalph and the tests! We may end up seeing a consultant at the same time (sept) so FX for our bfp soon after! 

Happycpl - sorry about your hubby, mine would be all quiet too, it's hard to know what to say. It's one thing it being us and quite another then. Hopefully you were lucky this month an don't have to worry anyway! 

Neck is a bit better thankfully. Temps still low, cbfm is still low, opks not positive yet. Lots of cm though but think it might happen at the weekend or Monday which is very inconvenient as we are staying with the inlaws. Argghh!


----------



## elt1013

Glad to see you ladies are getting the help you deserve...bout time. You will probably get your bfps in no time...especially since you are now getting help. That is what usually happens, then you don't need the help. Good luck and hope you end up cancelling those appointments.

Ok, so I do not know the full outcome of the B vitamins yet as I am 9dpo today (bfn this morning), but I am not spotting yet, so that is a good sign. Sometimes I do at 9dpo and sometimes I don't. I am feeling like af is on her way though(due tmrw). Lots of twinges and pressure this cycle and earlier than usual. Also, no temp drop today like other cycles, fx for longer lp! Back to the B complex tho, I thought they were supposed to help with PMS symptoms but they have seemed to only intensify them this cycle. I have been extremely emotional and quite frankly...a raging b****! I do tend to have mood swings before af, but I have just been out of control. I know I am being irrational but I cannot control myself no matter how hard I try. I dont know if any of you ladies have this problem, but it's a terrible feeling. I hope it gets better next month since this is only the first month on them. I will be updating tomorrow, hoping for bfp, but will just be happy with a longer lp!


----------



## Hann12

I hope the b vits help Elt, they didn't for me last month but I'm doing them again this month. Also taking zinc as heard that can help too. I hope you get another day on your LP or more! Good sign that your temps haven't dropped. 

IssacRalph any sign of AF? Fx not! 

My neck is a bit better so my mum is leaving today and the BD can continue.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey han! Glad your neck is getting better & you can resume with the bding!

No sign of AF yet but only 14/15dpo & I usually get AF on 16dpo giving me a full 15 day LP! Tested with ic this morning as my temp was still high, bfn with no evap! I was so confused with yesterdays evap! Still Feel very much out but am so relieved i'll be getting app for clinic, even if its to check bloods & have scans etc


----------



## elt1013

I spoke too soon...big temp drop today, so unfortunately AF is right around the corner.


----------



## elt1013

Hann-probably a good idea to continue the B vitamins as it can take awhile for them to have an effect and they cant hurt, right? And let the BDing continue for you, yay!

Isaac-I know what you mean about the frustration of not knowing what else to do. I am not feeling so bad since talking to a couple friends who said it took them over a year(actively trying) to conceive all the other kids after their first and they now have 3. It seems #1 is easier for alot of people and the ones after prove to be more stubborn!

I am almost considering taking a break from all the ttc stuff alltogether and just bding when we want to and not because we have to. The only problem with that is...I feel like I would be missing something, like screwing everything up by possibly missing the perfect time. Ya know...maybe that was my month type of thing. I know it's crazy but I just think I will regret not completely knowing what is going on with my body since I am used to knowing. I guess I would just have to let go and try to not let it bother me. Hehe...easier said than done.


----------



## Hann12

Elt I'm sorry it looks like AF is on its way,have you thought about seeing the doctor about the short LP? My doctors are ridiculous, they sent me a letter saying my progesterone was fine but that I wasn't in my LP, well I was in my LP which was the point of the test and therefore its not fine! I'm so glad I have the money to go privately because quite frankly my doctors are donkeys. To put it nicely! I want them to redo the 21 day tests this month but not sure if they will if they think the last results were fine!

IssacRalph - so annoying that ICs can be misleading. I've never had so much as an evap line from them! I think they are rubbish, I still have a few so I'm bound to use them at some point and get annoyed. At least you have the referral now. I'm hoping that I'll get my consultant appointment for progesterone supplements in Sept so I can have them for my next cycle. FX. 

CD 14 here and no positive opk, CBFM still low. Watery CM and low temps still.....


----------



## Hann12

Just got my consultant appointment for 3rd Sept! Hopefully means this is my last cycle with progesterone failure!


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Elt I'm sorry it looks like AF is on its way,have you thought about seeing the doctor about the short LP? My doctors are ridiculous, they sent me a letter saying my progesterone was fine but that I wasn't in my LP, well I was in my LP which was the point of the test and therefore its not fine! I'm so glad I have the money to go privately because quite frankly my doctors are donkeys. To put it nicely! I want them to redo the 21 day tests this month but not sure if they will if they think the last results were fine!
> 
> IssacRalph - so annoying that ICs can be misleading. I've never had so much as an evap line from them! I think they are rubbish, I still have a few so I'm bound to use them at some point and get annoyed. At least you have the referral now. I'm hoping that I'll get my consultant appointment for progesterone supplements in Sept so I can have them for my next cycle. FX.
> 
> CD 14 here and no positive opk, CBFM still low. Watery CM and low temps still.....

It definately sounds like you need to find different doctors...it is really rediculous when you basically have to tell them how to do their job!

I again had a few lows, ton of highs, no peaks, then back to low today (CD25) this month on cbfm. I would think it would have adjusted to my hormones by now being cycle 4 using it. No positive opk either, but a definate temp shift that stayed up until today, so definate ov. I am also annoyed with IC opks, I only ever got the tiniest hint of a line around ov and have never had that problem with the Answer brand I have used other cycles. This was the first time I ever used ICs and really it was a waist of money, but atleast they were cheap!

I do not even have a regular doctor that I see (I usually just see whoever is available) because I am a generally healthy person and don't go to the doctor often, but yes, I have been thinking about finding one to see regularly and get to the bottom of this. My insurance covers my regular exams, but nothing fertility related, which makes it harder because all that stuff can get expensive. I will have to research more, but I believe it will cover labs which I would hope would include hormone work up. I will have to check on all of that.

I'm glad to hear you got your appointment and really soon too.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Elt- sounds like we'll be getting our AF's around the same time, hey we can be cycle buddies! Still have my fx'd the witch doesn't show up for you! Totally agree with the giving up tcc & seeing how things go but I also think what if my egg is perfect & the timing isn't right??

Han- made up that your going to be seen so soon that's fab & a consultant! I'll initially be seen my a fertility nurse as the clinic is nurse led & depending what my results are, I may see a consultant! Isn't mad how our gp's are so different?? I didn't even see my regular gp but I've never had a bad one to be fair! Very understanding & just listen, not too sure if it's cuz I talk the talk & all that?? Waiting for AF still, hopefully it will come tomoz then I can get cd 2 bloods at work on Fri & get results. Bit scared to be honest, few years ago they were average to good but not excellent!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies! I'm back from vacation and it was wonderful! So nice to not think about ttc for a bit. But now it's back to the worrying and obsessing! Lol. I haven't had a chance to catch up posts yet as I've been playing catchup at work the past couple days but I will get reading tomorrow. Hope you're all well! I wanted to post quick though and get everyone's thoughts on my current situation. I started the Metformin on Monday. So far so good regarding side effects but yesterday I started spotting and today I had light-medium bleeding. But tonight it's back to spotting. Not sure if the Metformin could work that fast but from what I've researched it's effects are all over the place. Just depends on the person I guess. I'm wondering if I should label this as my period for charting purposes. What do you guys think? Typically my periods are 5-7 days with several very heavy days. I also get bad cramping and there was no cramping yesterday or today. So far I listed today simply as spotting but thinking I should label it has light and start a new cycle. Just worried to do that as it was so different than my typical periods. Ugh so confusing! But a least something is happening now! I had spotting twice before in this cycle but this was definitely more than spotting today.


----------



## Hann12

Mamamac - lovely to have you back and so glad you had a good holiday and a break from all the ttc! I think if its a bit heavier now then you say its CD1. I'm not sure though. So do you have PCOS? You'll see when you read back that a week ago I had a scan whch showed multiple follicles on my ovaries so I *may* have PCOS too but I'm hoping not. I am waiting to speak to the nurse on Monday to see whether I need more tests. I seem to have regular AFs though so I'm hoping that I'm ovulating on my own. 

IssacRalph - what was your results last time around? My LH and FSH were 4.3 and Oestradiol was 94. I think they are good from what I've googled but still need to speak to the nurse. What happened to you last time? Did you get given anything in the end? 

CD 15 for me, had a temp drop this morning, it was weird actually because I got up at 4am (wish I hadn't but thought it was more like midnight!) for a loo stop, then took my temp as normal at 5.45am and it was 36.14 celcius which is really low, its normally pre ov around 36.40-36.50. So I took it 4 times and got the same reading or there abouts. Then a couple of hours later (I said goodbye to my hubby at 6am and then went back to sleep until 7.50am) and it was 36.60. So I have input a middle number of 36.35 because I know that the latter number is definitely too high but I don't see how the lower number can be right as thats really low! What would you do? Or shoudl I just use the lower number?


----------



## Hann12

The temp dip may have been a pre ovulation dip as just took my opk and there is a line, not dark enough to be positive but hopefully it will be tomorrow. Although timing again is horrendous because we are at the inlaws this weekend. I will be able to BD tonight but probably not tomorrow. If we can send the PIL out on Sat for a bit then we should be able to BD on Sat but will have missed the most important day. Bit annoying!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> The temp dip may have been a pre ovulation dip as just took my opk and there is a line, not dark enough to be positive but hopefully it will be tomorrow. Although timing again is horrendous because we are at the inlaws this weekend. I will be able to BD tonight but probably not tomorrow. If we can send the PIL out on Sat for a bit then we should be able to BD on Sat but will have missed the most important day. Bit annoying!

Hi han! Well if you are leading up to the big O, at least its earlier than last month! Fx'd for that +opk, what does your monitor say?? Re: fertility bloods can't quite remember the values of bloods tests I think maybe oestradiol was in the 80's and had a good ratio of lh & fsh, looked on line at the time & it was in the average/good range, best being excellent!
I had few rounds of clomid as my cycles were long at the time & had scans & hcg triggers but I got a luteal cyst which delayed period for about 4 weeks which put me off & the verynext natural cycle we got a bfp with ds! We didn't use any lube or anything just the old natural way! Only thing we did do both times we got bfp was to BD twice daily on around o day but can't do that now as once a day over several days is far than enough! They were thinking maybe we had a slight incompatibility with our bodily fluids & we were just going to start down the iui route! So I'm hoping that by seeing them sooner than later that if we haven't got bfp in a few months that option will still be available for us, but I wouldn't want meds unless I have too, don't mind having the triggering hcg shot! although it can cause you to have false hopes when doing hpts as it can stay in the system for some time. 

Mamamac- nice to have you back hun, glad you had relaxing hols! Not sure really what yo make of your bleeding, I suppose it may not be normal as you haven't bled for so long?? If you haven't ovulated this cycle maybe your lining isn't very thick??


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han- what cd were you on when you had your bloods for fsh & lh at clinic??


----------



## HappyCpl

When does the 2nd estrogen surge typically happen? I'm 4-6DPO according to FF and had cramy CM yesterday. Just wondering when the second surge would happen.


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Just got all caught up with the thread. 

Hann - sorry about your neck but nice to hear things are happening with the doctors finally! I hope you don't have pcos. My results were unsure. I think I have it. I have all the classic symptoms and they all got much better on bc and now since I've come off the bc they've all gotten worse. However, doc told me my bloods all look great and don't indicate pcos but I have the cysts in both ovaries. I wonder if the bloods had an issue and were wrong. No biggie though as she still gave me the meds. For you, it's prob a good sign it's only one ovary which is prob why you do ovulate on your own. Prob all depends which side is working for you each month. Are there some months you haven't ov? Could be that you don't ov when it's that ovary doing the work but then you're fine when it's the other side. If that's the case clomid may be a really good choice to try as it can help multiple eggs release. There's a chance of multiples though on clomid and with metformin. That friend I have whose prego with the twins used clomid and metformin. She has pcos but is a rare case as she has zero symptoms besides simply not ovulating. Her cycle was normal and everything but she never ov and didn't know it. (side note - I saw her on our trip and she's looking so cute with her twin bump!! So exciting!) Anyway, I think it's good news one side looks fine. Fx for ya babe! 

Happycpl - sorry about hubs test results :hugs: hang in there. You hear all the time how as soon as couples stop trying they get pregnant so maybe taking a break would be good. Also have you tried Preseed? It's supposed to help the :spermy: move along better to the egg so maybe that could help in your hubby's case? GL!! 

Isaac - that's great youre getting into the docs and will hopefully get some answers! Fx! 

Elt - fx that the b vits help your LP! 

Anyone else still around? I saw Banana and Mello and Jessica and Sanchez posting back when I first left but doesn't seem like they've been around much more recently. Are you girls still here? How are you doing? 

Afm - just light spotting this morning but now there's some more bleeding and actually feeling some light cramping so I. Gonna go ahead and call it a period :happydance: lol never thought I'd be so happy to see that :witch:!!! Such a relief to start a fresh cycle! I was almost to cd100!!!!! So dumb! Hopefully the light and weird period is just due to the fact I haven't ov. Though I expected a bad one after waiting so long. :shrugs: guess I'll see how this one turns out. Maybe the bleeding will be lit but last awhile. Who knows. The other good news is I'm doing great on the metformin. The first day it did a real number on my intestines and I thought it was going to be a nightmare but since that first dose Monday morning I've been totally fine. No low blood sugar symptoms and no typical metformin issues like nausea etc. hooray! I do still need to up the dose though. Doc said if I'm good for the first week to double the dose so that will start Monday. We'll see how that goes. Not sure if the metformin is responsible for my period starting or if it just happened or if it's the Vitex but whatever it is I'm glad :) FX I may actually ov this month!!!! Though I've read that while metformin got periods going, a lot of women then didn't ov for a few months. time will tell. 

The other thing is my hubs and I have startedthe Dukan diet. It's a very hi protein/low carb diet. My cousins have been on it and are doing great and since laying off carbs and sugar is recommended for the metformin we thought it would be a good thing to try. So far I. Sick to death of protein and dying for cereal haha but eventually my body should adjust to not getting the carbs for fuel and start using my existing fat stores instead! Losing weight is one of the best ways to help pcos and infertility so hopefully this will help a lot! 

:dust: all around!


----------



## Hann12

All sounds great for you Mamamac! Yay to AF and toCD1! Very exciting! Also interesting what you said about your friend and pcos. How did she know she didn't ov? I assume that if I get a thermal shift I def ov? I did last month anyway do will see if I do this month. So you have cysts on both ovaries but not necessarily pcos? 

IssacRalph - my tests were done cd1, she said they had to be taken cd 1-3. Why does it make a difference which day it was taken? 

No positive opk yet but BD again tonight anyway as from tomorrow it's going to be tricky with us being at the inlaws.


----------



## MamaMac123

Yeah according to my doc she's not totally positive it's pcos. Honestly though I am and i think she's just dumb lol I've never liked her much. Don't think she really gets things. I'm glad she's referring me to the fertility doc. Hopefully they will be more clear and informative!


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> When does the 2nd estrogen surge typically happen? I'm 4-6DPO according to FF and had cramy CM yesterday. Just wondering when the second surge would happen.

Funny you ask this, because I was just looking this up yesterday...it is about half way through LP (around 7dpo). The reason I had to look it up was because I was 10dpo yesterday and on my CBFM stick, the estrogen line was barely visible indicating high estrogen and I thought it was very odd at 10dpo. And it turns out it is unusual but I still haven't figured out what it means??? Why an estrogen surge right before AF...couldn't find the answer. Estrogen should be low before AF, but apparently mine is not.

Speaking of AF ladies...11dpo today (normal 9 day LP), it is 10:10pm and still no AF for me, so apparently the B vits are working wonderful for me!! Just hope it stays that way in future cycles. Also, temp was the same as yesterdays (below coverline), so I am 99% sure I am not pregnant and BFN today. I have had alot of twinges and sharp pains in LP this cycle tho which is unusual for me because I usually only get light cramps like literally minutes before AF. Definately an odd cycle, but I am thinking it must be something to do with B vits.


----------



## Hann12

Elt that's amazing! I'm jealous lol b vits did nothing for mine!! Maybe you are preg though because it takes a while to appear on a hpt and 10/11dpo is still early. I have my FX for you - would give me so much hope if you are!!


----------



## Hann12

I'm not sure I am ov'ing over next day or so as my cbfm is still saying low and the estrogen line is still dark. Maybe I'm gearing up to ov but not like I did last month. Maybe it will happen late again.....


----------



## IsaacRalph

Morning ladies, quick message as at work all day until 8pm! Was just asking han cuz I thought it was cd 3 I had them on last time, gp said cd2! I think its just between 1-3. Bummer cuz AF still knocking on the door but not here yet, ( I could've done them & had results today as at work)Feel dreadfully crampy, temps low etc! Long winded this time around but did think I ovulated day after ff predicted! Well done Mamamac on cd 1, Yippee Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

AF has arrived, woo hoo for cd 1!


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> AF has arrived, woo hoo for cd 1!

Ooo so does this mean you get to do the test today after all? :)


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> AF has arrived, woo hoo for cd 1!

Yay go get the test!! Interested to know your results -fx! 

I don't think I'm about to ov after all. Boo


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning everyone, how is everyone doing today? 

So yesterday I read on a thread that omega 3 liquid can lower blood sugar levels. I've been taking omega 3 supplements everyday since we decided to start ttc. I'm now wondering if that had some effect on my blood sugar. It might explain why i have all the signs and symptoms of pcos but my blood sugar level doesn't match up. :shrugs:

This morning I work up to AF in full swing. Never fun, but nice to know for sure this time is the real deal and not just excessive spotting. Fx for a more normal cycle this time around.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Bummed out doing my bloods today as I left my forms at home & to honest i'm working with some cyst bodied today & don't want them knowing my business as I'd have to ask a colleague to take my blood! Wish I could do myself but haven't got it in me too, Yuk! Anyway my friend taking bloods tomorrow & i'll get the results on Mon when i'm next in work, so not too long to wait!

Han- well if you don't ovulate at weekend it will be later & you"ll be able BD!

Mamamac, we can be cycle buddies too, yeah!

Elt- AF arrived yet? Hope not!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Cyst bodied= busy bodies , ha ha!


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Bummed out doing my bloods today as I left my forms at home & to honest i'm working with some cyst bodied today & don't want them knowing my business as I'd have to ask a colleague to take my blood! Wish I could do myself but haven't got it in me too, Yuk! Anyway my friend taking bloods tomorrow & i'll get the results on Mon when i'm next in work, so not too long to wait!
> 
> Han- well if you don't ovulate at weekend it will be later & you"ll be able BD!
> 
> Mamamac, we can be cycle buddies too, yeah!
> 
> Elt- AF arrived yet? Hope not!

No AF yet...and actually my temp is still down today, so FF took my dark red crosshairs away and game me dotted crosshairs instead! Not sure why but I know I Ov'd on CD15...do you ladies agree according to my chart?


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> Bummed out doing my bloods today as I left my forms at home & to honest i'm working with some cyst bodied today & don't want them knowing my business as I'd have to ask a colleague to take my blood! Wish I could do myself but haven't got it in me too, Yuk! Anyway my friend taking bloods tomorrow & i'll get the results on Mon when i'm next in work, so not too long to wait!
> 
> Han- well if you don't ovulate at weekend it will be later & you"ll be able BD!
> 
> Mamamac, we can be cycle buddies too, yeah!
> 
> Elt- AF arrived yet? Hope not!

Yay cycle buddies! That is assuming I start having normal length cycles. Fx!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> Cyst bodied= busy bodies , ha ha!

:haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

elt1013 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Bummed out doing my bloods today as I left my forms at home & to honest i'm working with some cyst bodied today & don't want them knowing my business as I'd have to ask a colleague to take my blood! Wish I could do myself but haven't got it in me too, Yuk! Anyway my friend taking bloods tomorrow & i'll get the results on Mon when i'm next in work, so not too long to wait!
> 
> Han- well if you don't ovulate at weekend it will be later & you"ll be able BD!
> 
> Mamamac, we can be cycle buddies too, yeah!
> 
> Elt- AF arrived yet? Hope not!
> 
> No AF yet...and actually my temp is still down today, so FF took my dark red crosshairs away and game me dotted crosshairs instead! Not sure why but I know I Ov'd on CD15...do you ladies agree according to my chart?Click to expand...

I'm afraid I'm no help :shrug: I've never gotten crosshairs and don't know much about them. What do dotted crosshairs mean? Are they questioning if you really ov whe they think you did or something?


----------



## MamaMac123

I got a call from my doctor today. They got me an appointment with an actual obgyn (what a concept! :eyeroll:) but it's not until Nov. ugh! Oh well, hopefully the metformin does it's job and I won't even need the apt. And then if in a few months it's not helping like it should I've got the apt already.


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Bummed out doing my bloods today as I left my forms at home & to honest i'm working with some cyst bodied today & don't want them knowing my business as I'd have to ask a colleague to take my blood! Wish I could do myself but haven't got it in me too, Yuk! Anyway my friend taking bloods tomorrow & i'll get the results on Mon when i'm next in work, so not too long to wait!
> 
> Han- well if you don't ovulate at weekend it will be later & you"ll be able BD!
> 
> Mamamac, we can be cycle buddies too, yeah!
> 
> Elt- AF arrived yet? Hope not!
> 
> No AF yet...and actually my temp is still down today, so FF took my dark red crosshairs away and game me dotted crosshairs instead! Not sure why but I know I Ov'd on CD15...do you ladies agree according to my chart?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I'm no help :shrug: I've never gotten crosshairs and don't know much about them. What do dotted crosshairs mean? Are they questioning if you really ov whe they think you did or something?Click to expand...

I think dotted crosshairs means that they were questioning whether I ov or not. It said possible ov on cd15, but :witch: just arrived, so they gave me my solid crosshairs back, and CD1 for me also. Of course I would have loved a BFP but I will take the blessing of a 11 day LP for now:thumbup: 

How long have you been charting MamaMac? So, do you NEVER ov or does FF just not pinpoint it? I hope the obgyn will be alot of help for you! Keeping my FX for you.


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> AF has arrived, woo hoo for cd 1!

Yay...CD1 for me aswell. So, how long are your cycles usually?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Mamamac- woo hoo for your app in Nov & at least it will give you time to see if the metformin works, fx'd!

Elt- Congrats on the longer LP, boo for AF arriving but yeah for being cycle buddies! I normally have a 29-33 day cycle, this time 32! Wish I could give you & han a few days of my 16 day LP!


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Mamamac- woo hoo for your app in Nov & at least it will give you time to see if the metformin works, fx'd!
> 
> Elt- Congrats on the longer LP, boo for AF arriving but yeah for being cycle buddies! I normally have a 29-33 day cycle, this time 32! Wish I could give you & han a few days of my 16 day LP!

I have to say that it sucks having a short one, but it has also got to make you crazy with a long one. Even more waiting...but it seems thats all we ever do anyhow. Waiting to ovulate, then when that is done, we are waiting for AF or BFP, over and over again. Just have to keep reminding ourselves that it will all be worth it when we get that BFP and :baby:.


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay for cycle buddies! We're off and running on our new cycles! :happydance: I'm feeling very encouraged that the Metformin worked so quickly. Hoping that's a good sign :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Wow girls new cycles all over the place! Fx'd for a great start for all ending in blazing BFP's!

Love to all of you :flow:


----------



## marieb

Just wanted to pop in and wish all of you tons and tons of luck. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will be a lucky month for you :)


----------



## Hann12

That's great that you are all cycle buddies! 
Mama - good to have the apppointment lined up but hopefully you won't need it! 

IssacRalph - good luck with the bloods being taken! 

Still no positive on the cbfm, still watery and EWCM and cp is really high so guessing it can't be much longer but no clue really as I thought I was going to ov early last month and ended up on cd26. My cycles remain a mystery for now!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Woo hoo I got my referral letter through today just got to make app on Mon for the first slot available, hopefully will be seen soon!
Han- sounds like ovulation is a little unpredictable for you at the moment, it will come though hun i'm sure! Hope your having a fab weekend.

Thanks Ooo sweetpea & marieb nice to hear from you, we miss you! Please pray that we get our bfps soon so we can come & join you before you end up having them! Hope the your both feeling well??

Right this is a Tmi question sorry girls, does anybody get a slimy period that comes out mainly when sitting on the loo?? My periods are always like this, hardly use any pads cuz it shoots out when i'm having the loo? When I was younger (teenager & early 20's) it used to more liquid like!!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

IsaacRalph said:


> Woo hoo I got my referral letter through today just got to make app on Mon for the first slot available, hopefully will be seen soon!
> Han- sounds like ovulation is a little unpredictable for you at the moment, it will come though hun i'm sure! Hope your having a fab weekend.
> 
> Thanks Ooo sweetpea & marieb nice to hear from you, we miss you! Please pray that we get our bfps soon so we can come & join you before you end up having them! Hope the your both feeling well??
> 
> Right this is a Tmi question sorry girls, does anybody get a slimy period that comes out mainly when sitting on the loo?? My periods are always like this, hardly use any pads cuz it shoots out when i'm having the loo? When I was younger (teenager & early 20's) it used to more liquid like!!

Mine use to be like that freaked me out! I don't know y it's like that tho, no one seems to have answers. 

Wishin all u ladies lots of luck and baby dust in ur new cycles!


----------



## Hann12

I think mine is liquid but I'm not totally sure because as soon as it arrives I use tampons which absorbs so not totally sure! 

CD 18 for me and no positive opk still, still just getting a very faint line and not much cm. guessing I'm in for another long one! Last month it was CD 26 so maybe another week to go. At least we haven't had to BD at the inlaws though!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hopefully it will happen soon han! had any spotting this cycle? Started taking evening primrose again this cycle, i'm hoping it will help with the pms! Also gonna start regular exercise again as I've been a bit slack since the wedding in march. I hope this helps!


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> I think mine is liquid but I'm not totally sure because as soon as it arrives I use tampons which absorbs so not totally sure!
> 
> CD 18 for me and no positive opk still, still just getting a very faint line and not much cm. guessing I'm in for another long one! Last month it was CD 26 so maybe another week to go. At least we haven't had to BD at the inlaws though!

Hopefully it will come soon, and with a longer LP. Have you noticed taking the B vits if your AF is lighter or shorter? Mine has definately been lighter this time and seems like it may be ending sooner aswell. Another bonus I guess!

Isaac...I also use tampons which makes it harder to tell the consistancy of it, so I can't be of any help there. What is the evening primrose supposed to do? I have seen people talking about it on here but I am not really sure what it does.


----------



## Hann12

Annoyingly I forgot to bring my b vits with me this weekend so I have had 3 days of none. Stupid as I know you have to take them every day :( 
No spotting this month though. 
Does anyone get preovulation spots/bad skin? Mine is bad at the moment! 

IsaacRalph - are you doing the test today?


----------



## Hann12

Random question but has anyone had mixed cm? I just had a glob of creamy and then the next lot was creamy coloured but stretchy. Assume it's trying to change to fertile cm. bit weird though! Not sure how to choose which type it is for FF!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry me again! Just spoke to the fertility nurse, I have to wait and see the consultant two weeks today before they will do anymore tests. She said he will want more tests done at cd1-3 and maybe the glucose tolerance test. She said that I might end up having to wait for another cycle to do it because I might miss the next one. That will be annoying! I'm now praying I don't ov for another week as then I can get the tests done just after i see him rather than wait another 5 weeks. Fx AF stays away until 3rd Sept. 
She also said that there is normally a bigger ratio bet FSH and LH rather than 1:1 so that could point to PCOS, which is weird as I read that it was good to have a 1:1 ratio and that higher LH points to PCOS. Only thing she said I can do now is eat low GI. So frustrating not knowing and playing the waiting game!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well i'm a bit upset this morning! Not wanting to get top worked up though. Had my results FSH is 6 (which is good), Lh is 5.2 so same as you han with the ratio being 1:1 but & a big BUT my oestradiol is a huge 112 over 100 being abnormal! Between 80-100 is borderline from what I've read on websites, sure mine was 90 something few years ago. So this may indicate I have reduced fertitly as high oestradiol can suppress the true level of fsh! Good news is I've got my app on 3rd of Sep, is that the sane as you han?? Most likely need repeat tests next month too! :-(


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann and IsaacRalph- sounds like y'all have had a difficult weekend. :hugs: I pray y'all get some answers soon.


----------



## MamaMac123

elt1013 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Bummed out doing my bloods today as I left my forms at home & to honest i'm working with some cyst bodied today & don't want them knowing my business as I'd have to ask a colleague to take my blood! Wish I could do myself but haven't got it in me too, Yuk! Anyway my friend taking bloods tomorrow & i'll get the results on Mon when i'm next in work, so not too long to wait!
> 
> Han- well if you don't ovulate at weekend it will be later & you"ll be able BD!
> 
> Mamamac, we can be cycle buddies too, yeah!
> 
> Elt- AF arrived yet? Hope not!
> 
> No AF yet...and actually my temp is still down today, so FF took my dark red crosshairs away and game me dotted crosshairs instead! Not sure why but I know I Ov'd on CD15...do you ladies agree according to my chart?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I'm no help :shrug: I've never gotten crosshairs and don't know much about them. What do dotted crosshairs mean? Are they questioning if you really ov whe they think you did or something?Click to expand...
> 
> I think dotted crosshairs means that they were questioning whether I ov or not. It said possible ov on cd15, but :witch: just arrived, so they gave me my solid crosshairs back, and CD1 for me also. Of course I would have loved a BFP but I will take the blessing of a 11 day LP for now:thumbup:
> 
> How long have you been charting MamaMac? So, do you NEVER ov or does FF just not pinpoint it? I hope the obgyn will be alot of help for you! Keeping my FX for you.Click to expand...

:happydance: for the 11 day LP! Thats exciting! This is only my second cycle charting so I have no idea if I ever ovulated prior to going on birth control. I wasn't sexually active before I married my hubby so I really didn't worry about it. My AF would show up sporadically every month and a half to 2 months. Sometimes I'd go through spouts of more regularity (usually during times I'd dropped a few pounds) so I'm hoping I was ovulating during those times. :shrug: I'm anxious to see if I ovulate this cycle on the metformin and Vitex. Fx!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> That's great that you are all cycle buddies!
> Mama - good to have the apppointment lined up but hopefully you won't need it!
> 
> IssacRalph - good luck with the bloods being taken!
> 
> Still no positive on the cbfm, still watery and EWCM and cp is really high so guessing it can't be much longer but no clue really as I thought I was going to ov early last month and ended up on cd26. My cycles remain a mystery for now!

Fx it happens soon for you Han!!!! Sweetpea and Marieb it's good to hear from you both! :hugs: How's early pregnancy treating you both?? So exciting seeing your little tickers onion your sigs on how your little beans are growing! :happydance:


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> Woo hoo I got my referral letter through today just got to make app on Mon for the first slot available, hopefully will be seen soon!
> Han- sounds like ovulation is a little unpredictable for you at the moment, it will come though hun i'm sure! Hope your having a fab weekend.
> 
> Thanks Ooo sweetpea & marieb nice to hear from you, we miss you! Please pray that we get our bfps soon so we can come & join you before you end up having them! Hope the your both feeling well??
> 
> Right this is a Tmi question sorry girls, does anybody get a slimy period that comes out mainly when sitting on the loo?? My periods are always like this, hardly use any pads cuz it shoots out when i'm having the loo? When I was younger (teenager & early 20's) it used to more liquid like!!

Hmm that is really odd....I'm all liquidy lol I do get the sort of clotting bits (aren't periods just so gross lol! The things we have to put up with to potentially make babies!) but I def need the pads. Have you ever asked your obg about it?


----------



## MamaMac123

HappyCpl said:


> Hann and IsaacRalph- sounds like y'all have had a difficult weekend. :hugs: I pray y'all get some answers soon.

I second Happy's well wishes and :hugs: to you both. How are you doing Happycpl?


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies! How's everyone doing? I started doubling my metformin dosage today. So far so good with the side effects not bugging me. FX that continues! Still dealing with AF. She's being very odd this time around. I keep going from medium flow to barely spotting and I think it's over then poof...more medium flow! Not sure what's up with that but I expected this AF would last awhile after so long without one. Hoping it's over soon so I can start poas! :hehe: Really hoping and praying I ovulate!

Had a small stress on Sat night. Hubby was on the phone with his dad and told him we're trying to get pregnant. He mentioned we've been dealing with medical stuff on my end and that we've been working with a doc (all totally fine) but then he said something like "We're gonna keep trying but it may never happen" :( I don't think he really meant anything by it, but it was just the way he said it really hurt me. Is that really how he feels? I know it's going to take time and be a tougher road than we thought it would, but to have him actually say the words "it may never happen" really got me down. Of course, I know it's possible it will never happen but I don't let myself dwell on that. We've only just started trying and we're barely starting medical help. With the right meds and some weight loss it's totally likely it will happen for us. It happens for people with pcos all the time. It just really bothered me how matter of factly he stated it, like it's a good probability it won't happen. When he talks to me he always assures me it will happen and not to worry, then he turns around and says that to his dad. Just makes me feel like he just humors me and really doesn't think we have a shot :( ugh


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> That's great that you are all cycle buddies!
> Mama - good to have the apppointment lined up but hopefully you won't need it!
> 
> IssacRalph - good luck with the bloods being taken!
> 
> Still no positive on the cbfm, still watery and EWCM and cp is really high so guessing it can't be much longer but no clue really as I thought I was going to ov early last month and ended up on cd26. My cycles remain a mystery for now!
> 
> Fx it happens soon for you Han!!!! Sweetpea and Marieb it's good to hear from you both! :hugs: How's early pregnancy treating you both?? So exciting seeing your little tickers onion your sigs on how your little beans are growing! :happydance:Click to expand...

Pregnancy is going really well! I've been able to hear baby's heartbeat on my doppler for about 2 weeks now and I should be scheduling our first ultrasound soon. Will feel much less nervous and anxious once I see that little baby on the screen. 

You're all in my thoughts and prayers quite often and I'm hoping I see BFPs from everyone of you soon. 

And I'm so excited you got something to hopefully help with your long cycles. FX this is all you need to catch the egg!


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Morning ladies! How's everyone doing? I started doubling my metformin dosage today. So far so good with the side effects not bugging me. FX that continues! Still dealing with AF. She's being very odd this time around. I keep going from medium flow to barely spotting and I think it's over then poof...more medium flow! Not sure what's up with that but I expected this AF would last awhile after so long without one. Hoping it's over soon so I can start poas! :hehe: Really hoping and praying I ovulate!
> 
> Had a small stress on Sat night. Hubby was on the phone with his dad and told him we're trying to get pregnant. He mentioned we've been dealing with medical stuff on my end and that we've been working with a doc (all totally fine) but then he said something like "We're gonna keep trying but it may never happen" :( I don't think he really meant anything by it, but it was just the way he said it really hurt me. Is that really how he feels? I know it's going to take time and be a tougher road than we thought it would, but to have him actually say the words "it may never happen" really got me down. Of course, I know it's possible it will never happen but I don't let myself dwell on that. We've only just started trying and we're barely starting medical help. With the right meds and some weight loss it's totally likely it will happen for us. It happens for people with pcos all the time. It just really bothered me how matter of factly he stated it, like it's a good probability it won't happen. When he talks to me he always assures me it will happen and not to worry, then he turns around and says that to his dad. Just makes me feel like he just humors me and really doesn't think we have a shot :( ugh

Don't get yourself too down about what he said. Just remember that men alot of times don't think before they speak. He probably just didn't know what to say to his dad about it, since it is so hard to tell people that you are having trouble conceiving. Guys definately don't take things to heart like we do, and don't realize that what they say may hurt us. Keep your head up...it will happen when it is meant to (even tho it may take a little longer than we want it to). Don't give up!!


----------



## MamaMac123

elt1013 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! How's everyone doing? I started doubling my metformin dosage today. So far so good with the side effects not bugging me. FX that continues! Still dealing with AF. She's being very odd this time around. I keep going from medium flow to barely spotting and I think it's over then poof...more medium flow! Not sure what's up with that but I expected this AF would last awhile after so long without one. Hoping it's over soon so I can start poas! :hehe: Really hoping and praying I ovulate!
> 
> Had a small stress on Sat night. Hubby was on the phone with his dad and told him we're trying to get pregnant. He mentioned we've been dealing with medical stuff on my end and that we've been working with a doc (all totally fine) but then he said something like "We're gonna keep trying but it may never happen" :( I don't think he really meant anything by it, but it was just the way he said it really hurt me. Is that really how he feels? I know it's going to take time and be a tougher road than we thought it would, but to have him actually say the words "it may never happen" really got me down. Of course, I know it's possible it will never happen but I don't let myself dwell on that. We've only just started trying and we're barely starting medical help. With the right meds and some weight loss it's totally likely it will happen for us. It happens for people with pcos all the time. It just really bothered me how matter of factly he stated it, like it's a good probability it won't happen. When he talks to me he always assures me it will happen and not to worry, then he turns around and says that to his dad. Just makes me feel like he just humors me and really doesn't think we have a shot :( ugh
> 
> Don't get yourself too down about what he said. Just remember that men alot of times don't think before they speak. He probably just didn't know what to say to his dad about it, since it is so hard to tell people that you are having trouble conceiving. Guys definately don't take things to heart like we do, and don't realize that what they say may hurt us. Keep your head up...it will happen when it is meant to (even tho it may take a little longer than we want it to). Don't give up!!Click to expand...

Thanks Elt :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> That's great that you are all cycle buddies!
> Mama - good to have the apppointment lined up but hopefully you won't need it!
> 
> IssacRalph - good luck with the bloods being taken!
> 
> Still no positive on the cbfm, still watery and EWCM and cp is really high so guessing it can't be much longer but no clue really as I thought I was going to ov early last month and ended up on cd26. My cycles remain a mystery for now!
> 
> Fx it happens soon for you Han!!!! Sweetpea and Marieb it's good to hear from you both! :hugs: How's early pregnancy treating you both?? So exciting seeing your little tickers onion your sigs on how your little beans are growing! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnancy is going really well! I've been able to hear baby's heartbeat on my doppler for about 2 weeks now and I should be scheduling our first ultrasound soon. Will feel much less nervous and anxious once I see that little baby on the screen.
> 
> You're all in my thoughts and prayers quite often and I'm hoping I see BFPs from everyone of you soon.
> 
> And I'm so excited you got something to hopefully help with your long cycles. FX this is all you need to catch the egg!Click to expand...

Glad to hear everything's going well so far for you! So exciting!


----------



## Hann12

So glad the pregnancies are going well - so exciting!

IssacRalph - I don't think your results are bad, I was told that the result for Oestradiol needed to be under 250 pmol/L - is that the unit yours is in? If it is its fine! The results I had said that during AF ideally you want a number of 28.0-156.0 pmol/l. I *think* your okay therefore unless you have a different unit? 
And yes my appoitnment is 3rd sept so we will be seen on the same day!! Exciting! I hope we both get some answers. I have worked out that as long as I don't ov before weds then I should be able to get bloods from the next cycle. Ideally not before Friday though. Guess its now a waiting game to see what my cycles do.

Mamamac - I think your hubby probably did it because he doesn't want to get anyones hopes up so that when it does happen its amazing and everyone knows how special your little one is. I'm very confident it will happen to you. Are you going on a low GI diet? You can join me!! We can be potential PCOS (if I have it) and GI diet buddies!!
Now I'm back from the inlaws I'm back to my healthy eating again.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh thankyou han I think I may have for carried away with myself & just read something on the web being below 80! I failed to even see the units it was measured in but I have been thinking the same all avo! I will check tomoz but I suspect your right, hurrah!
I was getting myself so worried about it all, mine was 80 last time, fsh 6.7 & lh 7.2! 
can't wait to be seen now, hope something happens soon for us all


----------



## Hann12

So your fsh and LH have got better? That's really good! I can't wait for my appointment too, just want someone with a bit of knowledge to help!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> So your fsh and LH have got better? That's really good! I can't wait for my appointment too, just want someone with a bit of knowledge to help!!

So it appears, but my periods are a lot more regular than what they were back then, also I think the levels do differ slightly month to month! I am feeling very encouraged now I think my bloods are ok, but won't relax until I see those units, ha ha! So I've just had to shed a tear, heard some great news not long ago, our dear friends who have had few rounds of ivf( for poor ovarian function) & failed twice have just found out they're pregnant & even better naturally, i'm so happy as this will hopefully be their first baby together!:happydance:

Sorry girls if I've been preoccupied today! 
Mamamac, ah bless men, they always say the wrong thing don't they? The thing is although ttc is obviously a joint affair they never really do get the in's & out of women & their hormones. I bet you would never see a man spend hrs on forums etc & trying to find out info about it all like we do! we know more & knowledge is power, so we are totally clued up about the possibilities or not. There is so much treatment (if you need it) available to you before you say you may never have a child! I don't have any doubt that you won't be able to conceive! :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> So your fsh and LH have got better? That's really good! I can't wait for my appointment too, just want someone with a bit of knowledge to help!!
> 
> So it appears, but my periods are a lot more regular than what they were back then, also I think the levels do differ slightly month to month! I am feeling very encouraged now I think my bloods are ok, but won't relax until I see those units, ha ha! So I've just had to shed a tear, heard some great news not long ago, our dear friends who have had few rounds of ivf( for poor ovarian function) & failed twice have just found out they're pregnant & even better naturally, i'm so happy as this will hopefully be their first baby together!:happydance:
> 
> Sorry girls if I've been preoccupied today!
> Mamamac, ah bless men, they always say the wrong thing don't they? The thing is although ttc is obviously a joint affair they never really do get the in's & out of women & their hormones. I bet you would never see a man spend hrs on forums etc & trying to find out info about it all like we do! we know more & knowledge is power, so we are totally clued up about the possibilities or not. There is so much treatment (if you need it) available to you before you say you may never have a child! I don't have any doubt that you won't be able to conceive! :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel permanently preoccupied with it all lol!! I am seriously mystified by everything, am i even ovulating being my major preoccupation at the moment!! Maybe the soy did help last month as I def ovulated. CD 20 and no positiove opk and temp still low. I know it could still happen though as it did on CD 26 last month. Goes to show that the soy probably didn't delay it though. Also thought we would be back BD last night after 3 nights away and my DH was too hot! I was so upset as I feel like I'm the only one trying and he doesn't get how upset its making me. I had a chat with him and I think he gets it a bit more now but we still didn't BD because by that point I was not in the mood!! He is meant to be out tonight so guess its on to tomorrow.


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> So your fsh and LH have got better? That's really good! I can't wait for my appointment too, just want someone with a bit of knowledge to help!!
> 
> So it appears, but my periods are a lot more regular than what they were back then, also I think the levels do differ slightly month to month! I am feeling very encouraged now I think my bloods are ok, but won't relax until I see those units, ha ha! So I've just had to shed a tear, heard some great news not long ago, our dear friends who have had few rounds of ivf( for poor ovarian function) & failed twice have just found out they're pregnant & even better naturally, i'm so happy as this will hopefully be their first baby together!:happydance:
> 
> Sorry girls if I've been preoccupied today!
> Mamamac, ah bless men, they always say the wrong thing don't they? The thing is although ttc is obviously a joint affair they never really do get the in's & out of women & their hormones. I bet you would never see a man spend hrs on forums etc & trying to find out info about it all like we do! we know more & knowledge is power, so we are totally clued up about the possibilities or not. There is so much treatment (if you need it) available to you before you say you may never have a child! I don't have any doubt that you won't be able to conceive! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel permanently preoccupied with it all lol!! I am seriously mystified by everything, am i even ovulating being my major preoccupation at the moment!! Maybe the soy did help last month as I def ovulated. CD 20 and no positiove opk and temp still low. I know it could still happen though as it did on CD 26 last month. Goes to show that the soy probably didn't delay it though. Also thought we would be back BD last night after 3 nights away and my DH was too hot! I was so upset as I feel like I'm the only one trying and he doesn't get how upset its making me. I had a chat with him and I think he gets it a bit more now but we still didn't BD because by that point I was not in the mood!! He is meant to be out tonight so guess its on to tomorrow.Click to expand...

Hann-I was stalking your chart today and you had quite the temp drop...too bad you are not going to get to bd today just incase that is a ov dip. Are you still using the IC opks? Mine were really irritating last cycle because I never got a positive. I will probably just use the rest of them up and get a different kind when they are gone. Anyone have any ideas on a better brand of ICs?


----------



## Hann12

elt1013 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> So your fsh and LH have got better? That's really good! I can't wait for my appointment too, just want someone with a bit of knowledge to help!!
> 
> So it appears, but my periods are a lot more regular than what they were back then, also I think the levels do differ slightly month to month! I am feeling very encouraged now I think my bloods are ok, but won't relax until I see those units, ha ha! So I've just had to shed a tear, heard some great news not long ago, our dear friends who have had few rounds of ivf( for poor ovarian function) & failed twice have just found out they're pregnant & even better naturally, i'm so happy as this will hopefully be their first baby together!:happydance:
> 
> Sorry girls if I've been preoccupied today!
> Mamamac, ah bless men, they always say the wrong thing don't they? The thing is although ttc is obviously a joint affair they never really do get the in's & out of women & their hormones. I bet you would never see a man spend hrs on forums etc & trying to find out info about it all like we do! we know more & knowledge is power, so we are totally clued up about the possibilities or not. There is so much treatment (if you need it) available to you before you say you may never have a child! I don't have any doubt that you won't be able to conceive! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel permanently preoccupied with it all lol!! I am seriously mystified by everything, am i even ovulating being my major preoccupation at the moment!! Maybe the soy did help last month as I def ovulated. CD 20 and no positiove opk and temp still low. I know it could still happen though as it did on CD 26 last month. Goes to show that the soy probably didn't delay it though. Also thought we would be back BD last night after 3 nights away and my DH was too hot! I was so upset as I feel like I'm the only one trying and he doesn't get how upset its making me. I had a chat with him and I think he gets it a bit more now but we still didn't BD because by that point I was not in the mood!! He is meant to be out tonight so guess its on to tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Hann-I was stalking your chart today and you had quite the temp drop...too bad you are not going to get to bd today just incase that is a ov dip. Are you still using the IC opks? Mine were really irritating last cycle because I never got a positive. I will probably just use the rest of them up and get a different kind when they are gone. Anyone have any ideas on a better brand of ICs?Click to expand...

I wondered what you meant as didn't think I had a temperature drop and realised I have put the wrong figure in - put 35.43 into FF instead of 36.43 - so no drop lol! Ah well :)

As for opks, I still use the IC's from amazon, they did give me a proper positive for 2 days last month however nothing so far this month apart from faint lines which are in no way positive. I have no idea on other brands unfortunately but one of the others will probably know.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls! Thanks Hann and Isaac on the "dumb male" advice :hehe: They are so completely clueless. And Hann, sounds like you're. Bit frustrated with yours too. That would have bugged me big time! Especially when you're right around ov time. Errrrr they can really be dense. :sigh: 

Hann tell me about the GI diet. What is that? Hubby and I are doing the dukan diet which is basically all protein and veggies and no carbs. It's hard but hopefully it helps. Hubby has lost quite a bit already. I'm losing but much slower. Typical lol 

Elt, no idea in IC tests. So far I've just used dollar store ov tests. I'm interested I getting some though if anyone does know a good type of IC!! :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh Yippee, oestradiol measured in pmol/L so mine is right on target & along with the others are good for ny age! Speak laters at work x


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> Oh Yippee, oestradiol measured in pmol/L so mine is right on target & along with the others are good for ny age! Speak laters at work x

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yay! Great news!


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> Hi girls! Thanks Hann and Isaac on the "dumb male" advice :hehe: They are so completely clueless. And Hann, sounds like you're. Bit frustrated with yours too. That would have bugged me big time! Especially when you're right around ov time. Errrrr they can really be dense. :sigh:
> 
> Hann tell me about the GI diet. What is that? Hubby and I are doing the dukan diet which is basically all protein and veggies and no carbs. It's hard but hopefully it helps. Hubby has lost quite a bit already. I'm losing but much slower. Typical lol
> 
> Elt, no idea in IC tests. So far I've just used dollar store ov tests. I'm interested I getting some though if anyone does know a good type of IC!! :)

Mama - the GI diet is about eating things that are low in carbohydrates - so not no carbs. 

"A diet based on foods with low glycemic response has been associated with diabetes management, improved blood lipids (cholesterol), reduced risk of heart disease, and weight management[2][unreliable source?]. Not only will foods with a low glycemic index take longer to digest (therefore prolonging satiety) they will also maintain blood glucose levels at a relatively constant state. Foods with a high glycemic index not only digest quickly, they can cause extreme fluctuations in blood glucose."

Its eating brown rice and pasta rather than white, eating grains, pulses etc. There is a table online that shows what GI level a food is, normally classified into low, medium and high GI. I just only eat low GI foods now. I don't actually need to lose weight so I'm hoping it doesn't make me do that as I think I could easily fall into an underweight category as my BMI at best is 19 but I'm hoping it helps to maintain blood sugar which in turn helps with maintaining hormone levels. I know over here its the diet most recommended by fertility experts and especially for PCOS suffers.
I'm thinking of starting back on Vitex too because i think it was helping but i stopped last month when I tried the soy as heard you shouldn't do both. 

IssacRalph - yay that you are fine, big relief for you!

Had a text from my DH to say that he is out tonight and tomorrow!! He reckons he'll be fine to BD both nights anyway but we'll see. I've almost given up on this cycle anyway as I don't know when I'll ov if I even will and I still probably have the low progesterone so can't support a pregnancy anyway! I'll still try to BD though as I shouldn't completely give up!


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh wow! So I don't know if any of you guys already know this, but if you remember sla545 who got her :bfp: a little while ago in here....just saw on her signature that she's having twins!!!! So exciting for her!!! not sure if you're still reading in here sla but if so big congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh wow thats amazing!! Thanks for sharing Mama!


----------



## elt1013

Wow...what an amazing gift for her! I would probably pee my pants, lol, but twins do run in my family so it is a good possibility.


----------



## HappyCpl

Twins??? Wow!!! That's wild!! What would you're first reaction be if you were told you were having twins? 


Today I'm having lots of cramping. Just went to the bathroom and have stretchy CM with a smear of blood. It's not bright red, kinda dark but not really dark like old blood. According to FF I'm now 9-11 DPO. Unless FF is wrong (which is possible) I should have a few more days before AF as I always have a 14 day LP. 

FX'd AF doesn't show.


----------



## Hann12

HappyCpl said:


> Twins??? Wow!!! That's wild!! What would you're first reaction be if you were told you were having twins?
> 
> 
> Today I'm having lots of cramping. Just went to the bathroom and have stretchy CM with a smear of blood. It's not bright red, kinda dark but not really dark like old blood. According to FF I'm now 9-11 DPO. Unless FF is wrong (which is possible) I should have a few more days before AF as I always have a 14 day LP.
> 
> FX'd AF doesn't show.


Sounds really positive Happycpl!! FX


----------



## MamaMac123

HappyCpl said:


> Twins??? Wow!!! That's wild!! What would you're first reaction be if you were told you were having twins?
> 
> 
> Today I'm having lots of cramping. Just went to the bathroom and have stretchy CM with a smear of blood. It's not bright red, kinda dark but not really dark like old blood. According to FF I'm now 9-11 DPO. Unless FF is wrong (which is possible) I should have a few more days before AF as I always have a 14 day LP.
> 
> FX'd AF doesn't show.

I'd be thrilled! Haha Hubby and I have talked about how great that would be. Exhausting for sure but awesome! :haha:

Hope your bit of bleeding is IB!!! FX!


----------



## HappyCpl

Having twins would be exhausting. We would be happy, but nervous too. But we would for sure be done having babies. Lol. 

I keep telling DH we will have one and go for our last one and end up with twins.


----------



## HappyCpl

Looks like FF was off. AF just showed up. :sighs:


----------



## Hann12

HappyCpl said:


> Looks like FF was off. AF just showed up. :sighs:

Oh no! Do you temp? How was FF so wrong? Hope you are okay - literally same thing happened to me last month, very upsetting :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Omg - got a peak on my cbfm this morning!!! Went straight from low to peak! Thankfully DH came home early last night so we could BD and has cancelled this thing tonight so we shall be BD for the next 3 nights. So this time it's CD 21 for first positive. Think my surge started when I got up for a toilet break at 3.30am as I felt some ov pains. If I end up ov tomorrow then In theory I'll be CD 2 when I have my consultant appointment and they should be able to take the bloods. Really hope so and that it's not a shorter cycle because I missed 3 days of B6.....


----------



## banana07

Well hello ladies!!! 

Sorry I haven't been on this month but I've just spend the last day or so catching up with all the posts. I had asked DH if he wanted me to go mad POAS and monitoring everything or just see what happens which would involve going at it like rabbits, he voted the latter so i decided to try not to think about it which mean not checking out bnb every few mins!! Problem being with this DH doesn't have a massive sex drive. 

Last month I Od on CD19 it was my first proper cycle so I didn't know it was normal or not. We did it a few times from CD 12 on but nothing hectic and after being turned down 3 nights in a row (during O week), I lost the plot on the morning of CD18 and roared and ranted and cried down the phone to DH about how he's ruined it again. Went to POAS (which I had left over from last month) and there he was smiley face looking back at me, so we went at it CD18 (posOPK) CD19 (probably O'd) & CD20wanted to do CD21 but DH avoided me like the plauge! Might chance it tonight tho incase I Od later than thought. So pretty much my not obessing plan didn't really work but I'm blaming DH and his low sex drive for that!

Oh jes, trying to remember what everyone else is at now after reading it all. 

Mamamac - great to have you back, glad you enjoyed your hols and whooo on your AF :) Don't worry about DH maybe he just uses being pesamistic to deal with dissapointment, thats what I do always think the worst and I'm never dissapointed, does not in any shape for form mean I don't want something or really think it won't happen!. 

Happycpl - sorry she got you again this month :(

issacralph - great you have your apt and same as Hann too!!! 

Hann - we are a little of course this month to be buddies I think I O'd on Sunday (got my Pos OPK on Saturday) but still we are in the tww together. I think I had a 12 day LP last month but not 100%, do you count the day you think you Od as day 1 of LP or the following day? If I Od on CD19 and AF arrived on CD30. What does that give me!!

Cheers to all the ladies checking in on us, glad everything is going well for ye and well done to Sla on the twins wow!!!


----------



## banana07

Hann - go you on your Peak!! What CD did you OV last month ??


----------



## Hann12

banana07 said:


> Hann - go you on your Peak!! What CD did you OV last month ??

Thanks! Last month I got positive opks on CD 25 and 26, FF said I ov CD 26, so in theory if I ov tomorrow as expected then I have ov 4 days earlier this month so I'm happy! 

With regards to LP, you count the day after you ovulate and stop the day before AF - so yours would be 10 days i.e. CD 20,21,22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28 and 29. 

We are a little off schedule this month but I'll make a day up because my LP is shorter so we won't be far off. 
Your post made me laugh because I struggle with my DH a bit with the BD too. He works such long hours that he is fine to just BD every few days as he gets tired. I'm making him BD with me for the next 3 nights though lol! I think its really hard not to obsess about when you ov even if you think you won't do it. And the 2ww is tough too because even though I know I have limited progesterone and can't maintain a pregnancy I'll still be looking out for any little symptom in the hope it happens anyway!!


----------



## banana07

Oh I see - so thats quite low isn't it?? I'll have to wait I see what I get this month I suppose as last month was my first month of a cycle althought it will prob be the same as I've got my pos opk at exact same time this month as last. 

limited progesterone - i've never heard of this - was this from the scan you went to that you found this out?? Is it easily fixed do you know/think??

Only a couple of dpo and cracking up already!!! When do you think AF is due for you, going by last months cycle I think should be next Thursday....


----------



## Hann12

You might at a longer LP this month as didn't you just come off birth control? That can mess with it I think. I'd expect it around thurs though. The ideal is 12+ day LP though. 
I know I had low progesterone from a blood test taken 7 dpo. 
You could always get one of them if you are worried though.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls! 

Happycpl - :hugs: sorry the witch got ya hun

Hann - :happydance: yay for the peak day!!! Go get that eggy! 

Banana - good to have ya back! :hugs: I know what you and Hann mean about the guys sex drive. I mean come on, aren't they supposed to be all over extra sex??? My DH is a bit older than me and more tired haha so he's often resistant to sex on weeknights but my sex drive is pretty high and I usually get him to cave pretty regularly haha. Have to say he's very good about BDing though when we've thought it could be the right time (before my body proved to be such a fertility witch!) so I'm not too worried about that. I'm sure if ever I get that holy grail of a positive OPK he'll be working sexual overtime lol Hang in there, hope hubs gets on board (but hope more you get your :bfp: then it won't matter next month hehe!!!) 

Afm - Speaking of BD, AF has finally left the building (in a manner of speaking! Hehe) so now I'm officially on ov watch! Really hoping and praying I ov on my own with the met and don't need to add clomid or something to the mix...fx!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

well hello ladies, seems like an age since i was last on here, been really busy at work but have 3 days off now, yippee!

Han- well done you on getting your peak on your monitor, did it tie in with a +opk too???
Hope you get plenty of bding oppurtunities, good luck for your bfp!

Mama- i bet it feels good to have your first AF out of the way but i bet if you don't get your bfp this cycle you'll be pleased to see it again in around 30 or so days?? sending lots of :dust:

Banana- welcome back, good to know your nice & regular with your ovulation day! Nice to have you back

Happycpl- :hugs: on getting your AF! Your one step closer to the bfp, hang on in there!

Afm- still really chuffed to know that my internal body clock is still ticking away nicely! its relaxed me somewhat as i feel that there isn't any pressure ha, to get pregnant! I'm looking forward to seeing the nurses back at the clinic as i built up a nice relationship with them. one of them even came to my first trimester screening scan. I find it reassuring that i'f i've not got pregnant in say another 5 months i have them to fall back on for treatment etc. They also offer early scans if you get pregnant too, after miscarriage first time, i find this also a god send. Cd 6 today & have finally stopped spotting, had that annoying 3 day spotting again this month!
anyway bit early for official bding but will resume in a bit of love making over next few days, i've missed him!


----------



## elt1013

Isaac...have you ever thought about trying B complex? It has been known to help with spotting aswell. I usually spot a day before and after AF and nothing this month. Also shorter and lighter AF! Hooray!! 

Hann-Yay for a peak on the monitor and first cycle too, better get busy girl!! Earlier than normal ov for you so fx for longer LP! 

Mama-AF has left the building for me aswell, so we are both waiting for that egg.

Happy-Sorry the witch got you...but she will be gone before you know it and back to BD time.

banana-sounds like you have your bases covered on bding...and it is so hard to not think about it, I have tried and found I can't not think about it. I always think...what if I am missing the perfect time and it could be my month.

As for me-AF has been gone for 2 days, but yesterday I kept thinking she was back because of several gushes of watery cm??? Weird, as this has never happened this early in my cycle, but negative opk. Could be due to the B vits as I have heard others say it increased cm for them. Wouldn't surprise me since it has been amazing for me so far and just keeps getting better! I feel like I have a better chance for BFP with a longer LP. Can't wait to see another BFP on here...makes me smile and gives me hope!


----------



## Hann12

Elt - I had quite a lot of cm early on this cycle too, the last day of my AF I had a lot, weird! 

Mamamac - really hope you get a normal cycle this month, you are putting so much effort in that it's only fair that you get a proper bash at this ttc thing. 

IssacRalph - sounds like you have got a good outlook on the ttc thing now that you have your bloods back. Yay to 3 days off too! It's good you can get an early scan, I would get one too but would have to pay for it but I wouldn't care as long as I knew things were okay. 

Afm - another peak on my monitor this morning yay! I also got a very dark opk line yesterday, in fact I kept poas because I love seeing the line!! Expect I'll be poas a few times today too lol! I guess I'm actually ov today so my BD the past 2 night, again tonight and tomorrow should put me in a good place. Just have to hope my progesterone plays it's part!


----------



## banana07

Morning ladies. 

Hann, Yeah I think if its 10days LP again this month I'll go to doc and just mention it to him, so far all is exactly the same as last month but will know next week anyway. Go you getting your second peak and it sounds like you're well covered with the bd, have a good feeling for you this month!!

Thanks Mamamac, DH def improved and made way more effort after my rant at the weekend. So excited and happy for you now, fx for you here :). What are you doing on egg watch, opk's, BBT etc...??

Issacralph - great you have such a good team of nurses, makes a huge difference :)

Elt, Good luck on the egg watch :) I know it is impossible to ignore and try not to think about it but I am def more relaxed than I was last 2 months was on a total high the first month and bit better second, ok this time, but I created a calander of exactly what happend last 2 months before I forget I just had it in my head and on odd pieces of paper was looking at it last night and we def did not baby dance half enough last 2 months, we def did this month tho..

afm, been concerned about this short lp since I discovered it yesterday, for some reason I did my maths wrong and thought I had a 12 day but realised yesterday its on 10 days - found this article this morning on web explains it all nice and clearly and how the B6 helps it. Also which I didn't know apparently according to the comments at the end you should keep taking it during the first trimester as alot of peolple miscarry if they stop taking it once they get pregnant. Mostly positive stories of people taking 100dose and getting pregnant straight away. 

Also found out couple of weeks ago but never put the two and two together till last night my mother had problems concieving us for years - she said she wasn't releasing the hormone that tells your body not to have a period, sounds different but I'd say it could be the same thing just explained differently 27 years later. She said she went to doc got tablets and got pregnant straight away.


----------



## banana07

Forgot to attach the link 

https://www.epinions.com/kifm-review-1E5E-64B24F5-3A2B30C4-prod1?sb=1


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning everyone! 

Isaac - your nurse team sounds awesome! I'd love that much support! Thanks for the :dust: sending some your way too ;) 

Elt - glad the b vits are working so well for you! Hope this is your month!!! For me I'm doing bbt still and watching for signs of ov (checking cm and cervix) and will start using OPKs when I get any signs. I may not ov at all, but like Isaac said, i'll be thrilled just to have a period start on time. Odds are it may not. A lot of what I've read says that the metformin will shorten my cycle but not get it perfectly to 28 days. A lot of girls said it shortened theirs from about 100 days to something like 40 days. So if it does help it may still be a long cycle but if my AF starts this time without intervention (besides sticking with the met that is) then I'll be happy. And if I'm not ovulating I can always see about adding clomid or soy to get that going. Hoping the met and Vitex together will be enough. Fx!!! 

Hann - I'd love to have a normal shot at ttc! Hopefully this is my month! And big hooray for you with the peak day #2! That's awesome! And I'm laughing reading how you're poas over and over to see the +OPK hehe I'd totally be doing that too!!! Go get that eggy!!! 

Banana - seems like you and Hann have both really covered the bd bases this month! Got a good feeling for you both!!!! Let's get some more :bfp:!!!! And that's real interesting about your mom...could be a clue for you ;) Good to know it was such an easy fix for her. That's encouraging! At least it wasn't anything requiring something big time like IVF.


----------



## Hann12

Banana - I hope the B6 helps, I know it did for Elt, its not done much for me unfortunately. I've upped the dose this month but I don't hold out much hope! Its worth a try anyway and I'll still keep going with it. I missed 3 days of taking it though which is annoying. 

Mamamac - I hope your cycles shorten, very exciting!! It should do something. Mine are not 28 days either but from what I hear there are very few people that have 28 day cycles. I would be happy with 35 day ones if my LP was longer! I'm hoping that because I ov 4 days earlier this month it might attach itself to my LP but I'm guessing probably not. I'm not that lucky and doubt it works like that! I have been taking a zinc supplement though which is meant to help regulate hormones FX!

Oh and yes POAS 3 times today LOL!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> Banana - I hope the B6 helps, I know it did for Elt, its not done much for me unfortunately. I've upped the dose this month but I don't hold out much hope! Its worth a try anyway and I'll still keep going with it. I missed 3 days of taking it though which is annoying.
> 
> Mamamac - I hope your cycles shorten, very exciting!! It should do something. Mine are not 28 days either but from what I hear there are very few people that have 28 day cycles. I would be happy with 35 day ones if my LP was longer! I'm hoping that because I ov 4 days earlier this month it might attach itself to my LP but I'm guessing probably not. I'm not that lucky and doubt it works like that! I have been taking a zinc supplement though which is meant to help regulate hormones FX!
> 
> Oh and yes POAS 3 times today LOL!!!

:haha: awesome


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Banana - I hope the B6 helps, I know it did for Elt, its not done much for me unfortunately. I've upped the dose this month but I don't hold out much hope! Its worth a try anyway and I'll still keep going with it. I missed 3 days of taking it though which is annoying.
> 
> Mamamac - I hope your cycles shorten, very exciting!! It should do something. Mine are not 28 days either but from what I hear there are very few people that have 28 day cycles. I would be happy with 35 day ones if my LP was longer! I'm hoping that because I ov 4 days earlier this month it might attach itself to my LP but I'm guessing probably not. I'm not that lucky and doubt it works like that! I have been taking a zinc supplement though which is meant to help regulate hormones FX!
> 
> Oh and yes POAS 3 times today LOL!!!

Well, don't speak so soon...you got your peaks on the monitor, which means that you o'd earlier than normal, so it could have helped move ovulation up (like it did for me). Only time will tell, I suppose. FX 
Also, I don't know if anyone told you, but after you get your first peak, do not use any more sticks. It is just a waist because the monitor is automatically programmed to give 2 peaks, a high then back to low again. It doesn't even read the sticks after your first peak. Save those sticks!!

banana-thanks for that link..I will have to check it out.

Well ladies, I may not be on again until sometime tmrw. DH and I both have today off, so we are going to enjoy some family time together. Eveyone have a great day!


----------



## MamaMac123

elt1013 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Banana - I hope the B6 helps, I know it did for Elt, its not done much for me unfortunately. I've upped the dose this month but I don't hold out much hope! Its worth a try anyway and I'll still keep going with it. I missed 3 days of taking it though which is annoying.
> 
> Mamamac - I hope your cycles shorten, very exciting!! It should do something. Mine are not 28 days either but from what I hear there are very few people that have 28 day cycles. I would be happy with 35 day ones if my LP was longer! I'm hoping that because I ov 4 days earlier this month it might attach itself to my LP but I'm guessing probably not. I'm not that lucky and doubt it works like that! I have been taking a zinc supplement though which is meant to help regulate hormones FX!
> 
> Oh and yes POAS 3 times today LOL!!!
> 
> Well, don't speak so soon...you got your peaks on the monitor, which means that you o'd earlier than normal, so it could have helped move ovulation up (like it did for me). Only time will tell, I suppose. FX
> Also, I don't know if anyone told you, but after you get your first peak, do not use any more sticks. It is just a waist because the monitor is automatically programmed to give 2 peaks, a high then back to low again. It doesn't even read the sticks after your first peak. Save those sticks!!
> 
> banana-thanks for that link..I will have to check it out.
> 
> Well ladies, I may not be on again until sometime tmrw. DH and I both have today off, so we are going to enjoy some family time together. Eveyone have a great day!Click to expand...

Enjoy your family time!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Omg I just wrote loads on here on my phone & it didn't send & now its gone gurrr!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Shorter version
Elt thanks for advice on the b vits is it b complex I need to try or just vit b6 & how much should I take? does it help pms?? thinking of taking agnus castus anybody know anything about it?? enjoy your faint time hun its very precious!

mama, good luck for that shorter cycle its got to be shorter than your last cycle?? hoping that the met sorts you out, has anybody mentioned clomid?? or are they giving your body time to correct itself?

han- sounds like your in for an excellent chance to get your bfp, here's to a 9 month LP, he he!

banana- have you got the tww madness yet? hoping your LP sorts itself our too x

Afm- enjoying few days off with my lovely boys & thats about it. start temping again tomoz & it all starts again. only good thing about trying this time now I have a child is that it seems to fly around! the bit that seems to drag at the time is from about 10dpo until AF!


----------



## Hann12

Elt I didn't know that about the sticks, won't do another tomorrow then!! Will do an opk though just to see if the surge has gone. Hope you have a nice family day! 

IssacRalph - how I would love a 9 month LP lol! 
I think it's 100mg of b6 plus one b complex to balance it out. Agnus castus is vitex - it's what mama is taking. I'm going to start it again from cd1 as its meant to be good to regulate cycles so hoping it might make my cycles shorter. You have to be careful taking it in 2ww as its been linked to miscarriage. 

Off to BD again, 3rd day running, never do it this much!


----------



## Hann12

Morning ladies! Need a bit of advice, woke up this morning and was expecting my temp to have jumped up, it's gone up a bit from yesterday's but not to the level I would expect for ovulation. I did a cbfm test and an opk and the cb was high and the opk was positive still - both were not quite as dark as the previous days but still very much there. I assumed my temp would have risen this morning, but if I didn't ovulate until late last night then I guess the temp might not rise until tomorrow? But now I'm also panicking that I haven't actually released an egg and just got the positives because my body geared up to it but didn't actually get there! I know it can take 48 hours to see the temp rise after ovulation but last month it was there on my second day of positive opk. I'm now also worried because my progesterone might have completely failed and either not ovulated or just so low that it's taking a long time to reach a level to make my temp rise. I hate this!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han please do not worry about seeing a sudden temp rise mine always goes up slowly for first few days its completly normal! Your chart looks good & I would say you ovulated late yesterday or in the night, hence the small rise! BD today just to cover anyway but I expect your temp to go up tomoz. I know its hard as you have a shorter LP but I don't think your progesterone will fail all together. Let's hope you get a fertilized egg that implants by 6dpo & then the hcg can kick start you into producing more! I've got a good feeling about this month. Try & chill Xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks I know you are probably right, it's hard to be positive sometimes though when I keep getting bad news! I hope the good feeling is right!!


----------



## MelloYello

It is officially 2DPO..... I think I hit the target this month......at least I hope so. Fx wish me luck. I'll keep you all updated


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls!

Isaac - as Hann mentioned, chaste berry is Vitex which I'm taking currently. I've heard lots of ladies with pcos say they love it. S far I haven't felt it do much but I've heard it can take a few months and it's only been about a month and a half. You're not supposed to take it with clomid or soy iso but okay to take with the metformin. My bottle says 2-4 pills daily so I take 2 am and 2 pm. I'm going to see if I ov with the met alone. If to I'll see about switching the Vitex for clomid.

Hann - I knew I should stop vitex when I get bfp but I didn't realize there is a risk in 2ww. Can you share with me what you know on that? I'd hate to stop taking it if it's helping before I get pregnant but would of course hate to put a sticky bean at risk! :( a bit worried now. Don't stress over temp rise Hun, I bet Isaac is rit...it'll happen to orris prob ;)

Mello - Yay! Hope you catch that eggy this month! 

Afm - my temp went up a bit this morning but not high enough (and seriously too soon) to be ovulating. Would be awesome though haha Hopefully soon....


----------



## MelloYello

:happydance:I hope so too MamaMac!!


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Isaac - as Hann mentioned, chaste berry is Vitex which I'm taking currently. I've heard lots of ladies with pcos say they love it. S far I haven't felt it do much but I've heard it can take a few months and it's only been about a month and a half. You're not supposed to take it with clomid or soy iso but okay to take with the metformin. My bottle says 2-4 pills daily so I take 2 am and 2 pm. I'm going to see if I ov with the met alone. If to I'll see about switching the Vitex for clomid.
> 
> Hann - I knew I should stop vitex when I get bfp but I didn't realize there is a risk in 2ww. Can you share with me what you know on that? I'd hate to stop taking it if it's helping before I get pregnant but would of course hate to put a sticky bean at risk! :( a bit worried now. Don't stress over temp rise Hun, I bet Isaac is rit...it'll happen to orris prob ;)
> 
> Mello - Yay! Hope you catch that eggy this month!
> 
> Afm - my temp went up a bit this morning but not high enough (and seriously too soon) to be ovulating. Would be awesome though haha Hopefully soon....

Your temps might vary a bit - did the dr say the tablets would change your bbt in anyway? I know some meds can. Mine fluctuated a fair bit last month but has been better this month. Though didn't temp every day as I knew I hadn't ov yet! 

As for the vitex, I read something ages ago about it but no idea where, to be honest its probably fine in the 2ww and I'm probably being overly cautious. I think it was around the time I read that you shouldn't drink raspberry tea either for the same reason. I haven't started taking it again yet but I might next cycle - maybe just reduce the dosage during the 2ww? Thats what I might do. 

My opks have virtually gone now so assume I did ovulate last night. DH is out tonight so not sure if we will be able to BD later but we have the past 3 nights so pretty sure we are covered as got the 2 best days to DTD. Now its just up to fate!! I hope to post tomorrow with a lovely temp rise FX!


----------



## elt1013

Had a great day with the family, thanks ladies!

Isaac-You would just need the B complex for spotting so maybe just try a smaller dose of 50mg at first (B 50 complex). Everything that I have read, says that B6 shouldn't be taken alone because it can make you deficient in the other B vitamins. It is supposed to help with PMS but my experience with that this last cycle was that it did not help, so maybe this one it will, and it is just taking a little time. I guess I can't expect everything to be fixed immediately, lol.

Hann-Isn't it amazing how we can second guess ourselves about everything that happens with ttc, but then turn around and give everyone else such great advice. We like to tell everyone else to relax a reassure them but when it comes to ourselves we can't just relax. Those peaks on that monitor are pretty accurate from what I hear, so you should be fine. Like the others said, just see what happens tmrw with your temps and I am sure your chart will make more sense. And if you are still not sure, try and get another BD in sometime today just to feel better covered! It can't hurt, right?

As for me...got some BDing in the last couple days, but still waiting to ovulate, so now we have to keep it up! I got some new opks in the mail today, so hopefully I will get a positive on these ones, because I really don't want to have to pay for the Answer brand that I was using before, as it can get expensive. You get like 20 or 30 of them in a pack, but they aren't sold individually wrapped, so they expire in 30 days:(


----------



## MamaMac123

Ooo Elt, you just reminded me I wanted to get some OPKs ordered online since I got paid today hehe Should go do that! 

My hubby's ex wife just had a baby in Feb this year and she txt me yesterday and asked if I'd like to snag some of their baby stuff off them for cheap as they were planning to sell it on Kijiji but thought they'd give me first dibs (weird that we're sort of friends haha but as exes go she's pretty great. I got lucky there!) So anyway, I got a swing, a vibrating bouncy chair a baby bath, a couple baby name books, some clothes and a fetal monitor from her for real cheap! I love getting all that stuff ready to go. Figure if we acquire things along the way then when baby time is actually here we'll already have a lot of the expensive things out of the way. 

Those are my good news things for today :) 

Should be a good news but I'm afraid I'm taking it a bit rough....just got an email from my best friend and she just found out last night she's pregnant with her 3rd. I'm happy for her. They were planning to start trying for #3 the end of the year but ended up starting ttc sooner (I sort of wonder if it's because we started trying) Anyway, I knew it would happen quick and easy for her. She got pregnant with both her kids the very first cycle and this one was cycle 2. I'm happy for her, just rather jealous of the ease involved for her. They start trying months after we do and she's pregnant already and I'm still twiddling my thumbs over here waiting to even ovulate :sigh: I started to cry a bit when I read it. I want to just be happy for her but it's hard when it's not happening for me and I want it so badly. Guess its just got me a bit down.


----------



## banana07

Ah Mamamac - don't worry I think everyone feels like that - happy for them but super jealous inside!!! 4 of my friends are pregnant and my cousin had a baby last week. 1 had trouble ttc 1.5 years and 2 m/c but is flying it now at nearly 6 months. The other 3 got it pretty much straight away. I know your longer than me trying but it still ain't easy - just want to be pregnant so bad but I think I'm pretty much out this month only 5dpo but pretty sure I'm right about the short lp. Had alot of creamy cm today which is pretty unusual but haven't read anything into it. I you google enough you'll end up believing winking is an early symptom of pregnancy!!! Bottom line is its more than normal to feel jealous when you know you should just be happy for them!!! :D


----------



## Hann12

I agree with banana, its natural to feel jealous, happy for them but jealous nonetheless! Same for me with a few people I know who are pregnant. I know I'm only on cycle 5 so not that long but its still upsetting :hugs:

Elt - yes its easier to give out advice!! I would be much more positive had I not had all these random tests results and stupid LP!! I just hope my body adjusts soon. 

Banana- I'd love to say to try not to worry about the LP but as I constantly worry I'd be a hypocrite. I would just see how this month goes as you are only on cycle 2, and if its still short then see a dr. Thats what I would do anyway. 
Its amazing how many people seem to suffer from short LP's!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and no BD for me tonight because my DH is properly out for the night and won't be back until the early hours. Bit annoyed but hopefully I caught the egg the past 3 days.....


----------



## MamaMac123

Bought my IC tests :) from amazon....bummed though, said it ships within 4-5 days and I thought that meant they'd be here but arrival date isn't until Sept 11-18! Seriously? It will take that long to get here?? That seems nuts.


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> Bought my IC tests :) from amazon....bummed though, said it ships within 4-5 days and I thought that meant they'd be here but arrival date isn't until Sept 11-18! Seriously? It will take that long to get here?? That seems nuts.

Mine always says a long shipment date but arrives in about 2-3 arts so FX you will be lucky!


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh awesome Hann! Tx! Was hoping that may be the case ;)


----------



## Hann12

Temp rise woo hoo!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Nice one han, now relax for few weeks! You've done what you can, good luck x


----------



## Hann12

Probably more like 9 days lol but I am definitely going to try and not symptom watch and stress!


----------



## MamaMac123

Woohoo! Yay Hann! Love seeing that temp rise! You def ovulated and you BDed lots on all the right days...you got a real shot this month babe! FX for you!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> Woohoo! Yay Hann! Love seeing that temp rise! You def ovulated and you BDed lots on all the right days...you got a real shot this month babe! FX for you!!!!! :happydance:

Thanks mama - I hope so! Just hope my hormones have levelled a bit.
Hows the diet going? I find weekends hard as my DH is here to tempt me with things. I am going to have a couple of glasses of wine tonight and a thai takeaway though - but no carbs, lots of veggies and protein so hopefully its not too bad for me!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ah just enjoy tonight with dh han & no pressure to have to BD, celebrate that you've both done really well this month & enjoy those glasses of wine! I had few last night, went out with the girls, didn't get drunk though! I tell you i'm so glad i'm married cuz there was absolutely no eye candy out at all! Desperate times for my single friends. 

Mamamac- when are you starting opking then, when they arrive?? I'm starting tomorrow cd 10!

I'm having nice night with my dh too, having nice homemade curry! Maybe even a bit of bding to get us started this cycle, here we go again! He he


----------



## Hann12

Yay you get to POAS! It will be ages until I can again! I have to say I'm happy to just chill in this 2ww, I'm going to temp until I get my cross hairs but thinking about leaving it after that but will see. 
Where do you live by the way?? 

Mama - if you just got a load of cheapie opks I'd start around cd10 too. I tend to get the 50 opk pack though which costs nothing so I don't feel bad when I end up using loads per cycle!


----------



## IsaacRalph

M


Hann12 said:


> Yay you get to POAS! It will be ages until I can again! I have to say I'm happy to just chill in this 2ww, I'm going to temp until I get my cross hairs but thinking about leaving it after that but will see.
> Where do you live by the way??
> 
> Mama - if you just got a load of cheapie opks I'd start around cd10 too. I tend to get the 50 opk pack though which costs nothing so I don't feel bad when I end up using loads per cycle!

Yippee I love analysing my urine, bring it on I love to poas!

Currently living in torquay in devon been here about 4 years & before that all over the gorgeous south west since 2002, originally from the midlands! Yourself?? London?


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> M
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Yay you get to POAS! It will be ages until I can again! I have to say I'm happy to just chill in this 2ww, I'm going to temp until I get my cross hairs but thinking about leaving it after that but will see.
> Where do you live by the way??
> 
> Mama - if you just got a load of cheapie opks I'd start around cd10 too. I tend to get the 50 opk pack though which costs nothing so I don't feel bad when I end up using loads per cycle!
> 
> Yippee I love analysing my urine, bring it on I love to poas!
> 
> Currently living in torquay in devon been here about 4 years & before that all over the gorgeous south west since 2002, originally from the midlands! Yourself?? London?Click to expand...

Lol at analysing urine!! How is the ferning going? Was it accurate last month? 
I'm not quite London, born in Hertfordshire, uni in Sheffield, travelled, then lived in London, then moved to current location of Surrey where we will probably stay! I will have to take a holiday to Devon when we have our babies to meet! 
Mama/banana/Elt - would love to visit you all too!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah yeah yeah that would be great han! we are defo all going to get our bfps & have babies, like very soon Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Some cycles the microscope is spot on & some months not! Last month I had quite a few days of partial ferning & 2 with full, the latest full being when I got my + opk I think! I wouldn't rely on it on its own but I think it would be great for couples not in a hurry to get pregnant as it Defo pinpoints your fertile window. I do like all the science involved in ttc, i'm such a geek! Te he x


----------



## banana07

Aww I wish I had a stick to PO - sitting here bored on Sunday morning, DH went for a few pints last night but I just felt so crappy for no reason I didn't go, so I Pretty much haven't left the house all weekend!! If AF doesn't arrive by Thursday night I'll prob take a test Friday morning but if she does I won't get to PO anything this month (and only PO 1 OPK!)

Meeting up would be great alright once we all get our babies!!! I'm it is a shame about the distance but my sister lives in Devon (or thereabouts I think!!) 

afm, not much of an update really, had really bad cramps yesterday morning but they passed, also I stood up quickly yesterday evening and pulled a muscle exactly where I imagine my ovaries are which was odd but means nothing I'm sure. Boobs really sore this morning but again not bothering reading into it had all this last 2 months in the second week of the 2 week wait. I did read a good few places 85% of people have implantation between 6dpo & 10dpo, I thought it was mostly between 10dpo and 12dpo which would count me out. So makes me feel a bit better but still as I always say if you google enough you'll get any answer you want!!!


----------



## banana07

The time on the posts is always way off - Right now its 11.30am on Sunday morning but it says it 4.30am on the posts - is it US time?? Are we behind or ahead of them in UK/IRL???


----------



## elt1013

banana07 said:


> The time on the posts is always way off - Right now its 11.30am on Sunday morning but it says it 4.30am on the posts - is it US time?? Are we behind or ahead of them in UK/IRL???

This post of yours says 6:27am. It is currently 12:35pm in the US, but I know you can set BnB to your time zone.


----------



## elt1013

elt1013 said:


> banana07 said:
> 
> 
> The time on the posts is always way off - Right now its 11.30am on Sunday morning but it says it 4.30am on the posts - is it US time?? Are we behind or ahead of them in UK/IRL???
> 
> This post of yours says 6:27am. It is currently 12:35pm in the US, but I know you can set BnB to your time zone.Click to expand...

I set mine to my time zone and it showed up the right time. (12:35pm)


----------



## elt1013

Well Hann...Looks like I am in the same position you were not too long ago. I did something to my back and now I can barely move, and of course ovulation should be right around the corner:cry:. If it isn't better in the next couple days, I may just have to grit my teeth, lay there and let DH do his thing, lol. I am not passing up a cycle of ttc because of my stupid back, and especially since I feel more confident with my LP. I'm thinking that a doctors appt is in order because it keeps getting worse. 

Well, I hope everyone else is doing well and having better luck than me!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls! 

Isaac - I have a few dollar store OPKs still sitting around here so I can start poas before my ICs arrive. I think I'll start using them tomorrow but prob just one a day unless I start seeing it get darker. I'm cd 14 tomorrow, but with my messed up cycles I don't anticipate the met to take me from 100 days to 28 days in one month! Just hoping for a shorter cycle. I've seen some pcos ladies say it brought them from 100 days to like 35 or 40 the first month so hoping that's the case at least! I may be peeing on A LOT of sticks this cycle!!! I did buy a 40 pk and it came with 10 pregnancy tests also so once they arrive I'll be well equipped! Luckily DH and I dtd pretty regularly anyway so hopefully I won't miss my window of opportunity if it actually presents itself!


----------



## MamaMac123

Question for all you moms already....how soon did you let family and friends know you were preggers the first time around? My bf just found out she's pregnant a few days ago and today she announced it to everyone. I was really surprised she announced to everyone so quickly. When do you guys think is good to announce? Besides saying it here of course, and telling maybe my parents and a couple closest friends, I don't think I'd be going totally public with it right away. Too many things that can go wrong in those first few weeks/months. Anyway, just wondered all your thoughts on it :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Woo hoo for your cross hairs han!
Hope you Feel better soon elt x
Catch up laters at work


----------



## banana07

Oh no Elt - fingers crossed its just a pulled muscle and you'll be fit and ready to bd!!! 

Mamamac - I didn't want to tell anyone till the 3month mark but DH insisted on tell our parents the week we found out (4 week), promised he wouldn't tell anyone but ended up telling all his sisters and then close friends so pretty much everyone close enough to us found out within the first couple of weeks. I told work at 12 weeks I couldn't hold it in any longer plus they had a pretty good idea when I stopped drinking a smoking all of a sudden but I kept denying it. This time around I have a list of 5-6 people I will tell straight away 3 friends, mammy & 2 sisters and I'm sure DH is the same he'll want to tell his 2-3 close friends and sister etc... 

My rule of thumb is who would I tell if I something went wrong anyway - thats who I'll tell anyway. Thats my theory anyway!! 

So I'm 8dpo today, boobs were in agony last night went for a walk on the beach and could barley move with the bounce - so so sore and almost cried when I took my bra off in bed last night so hard not to read into it but I know I had this in the 2nd half of the 2ww last 2 months..... Wishful thinking tho. Oh also had small sharp intermitten pains down my very lower right had side last night, kept imagining it was Implantation, was egging (sorry for the pun!) it on in my head!!! Still feel out tho.....

Anyway busy day of work ahead of me.

Thanks for the time updates - will see if I can change it to IRL/UK :)


----------



## Hann12

Banana I hope the symptoms do mean something, not long now before you know for sure at least! 

Elt - nightmare about your back! I hope it gets better before ov time. I was lucky that mine did get better in time

Isaacralph - yay I know great to see the cross hairs yippee! Hope works not too bad! 

Mama - we had an early scan at 8 weekS and saw the heartbeat and after that we told my parents, brother and sister. Then we told DH family at 11 weeks as it was Xmas. Then told friends after the 12 week scan. I was very sick though, this time we will see how I feel and then decide when to tell people as I might need to tell my mum earlier because I might need help with my DD.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Quick reply- sounds promising banana! Sharp stabby pains are good sign. That's what I did when pregnant with ds, felt implantation at about 7dpo & at the time I was imagining it was eggy burying down! Hopefully this will be the same for you too, fx'd!

Mama- I told my close family & friends straight away & by about 7 weeks everybody knew, this mainly cuz of my job & the risks involved, xrays, lifting etc! I don't think I'd make a point of telling people but I wouldn't worry about telling people I'd had a miscarriage cuz after experiencing this with my first pregnancy it was much better to have the support & people to talk to


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks for sharing the announcement stories guys :) 

Elt - hope your back gets feeling better really soon! Back pain is the worst!!

Banana - fx the pains are implantation!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Quiet in here today...hope everyone's doing alright :) 

Took my first OPK for this cycle today...totally negative, oh well, didn't expect anything this soon really. Got the email from amazon that my IC tests have shipped :happydance: hopefully they'll be here soon!


----------



## Hann12

It would have been amazing to have a positive opk now mama but you will and hopefully not too long!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Same here mama, totally -ve opk today!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Same here mama, totally -ve opk today!

Still early days for you both though - won't be long now!! 
Just think this time next week we will have had our fertility clinic appointments! Very exciting!


----------



## elt1013

Negative opk for me aswell...back still out though, so thats ok for now. Doctors appt. tmrw morning. Temp was up today, but I just discarded it because I didn't sleep well with the sore back. 
I told everyone right away when I found out I was preggers with DD...guess I was so excited/nervous that I couln't keep it a secret. I guess I also didn't think of anything possibly going wrong because it was my first pregnancy and I hadn't had any mc or anything previously. And thankfully nothing went wrong! I also work where I have to lift all the time, so I didn't have much of a choice either.


----------



## Hann12

Elt I'm so sorry your backs so bad! I hope the dr helps - they were pretty useless when I went and just gave me painkillers. Luckily mine is much better on its own. At least you aren't ovulating at least yet! 

Banana - how are you? You must be 10dpo? I meant to say you gave me hope about implantation being earlier than I thought. I read last night that most people average 9 days, I did last time. I definitely need my progesterone to increase! Fx it has this month!


----------



## Hann12

This is going to sound silly but I feel really annoyed at myself, I just spoke to someone from work as I'm leaving and she was saying she was 11 weeks pregnant, and I said something like 'I'm hoping I'll be able to announce that I am too soon' - and I think from that she might assume that I am pregnant. I didn't mean for it to sound like that and now I'm just being all superstitious and thinking that I might have ruined my chances for this month for opening my mouth too soon! I know its silly but wish I hadn't said anything!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh Hann you're so cute! Don't worry too much about it, your chart is looking great! fx this is your month!!! 

Isaac and Elt....dumb negative OPKs...love that we're all cycle buddies this time though! Hehe 

Elt hope your back gets feeling better!! 

Excitedly waiting to poas over here lol Isn't it lame how that is the most exciting part of my day! I need a life lol


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha thanks mama, feel a bit better now. I knew I was being silly I just don't want to mess anything up!!

I'm like you, always so excited to poas! Hopefully it won't be long before you see the positive!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww bless han don't think like that, if it supposed to happen it will regardless!
Still have bfn on opks atm but I have a visible line there which was non existent yesterday. Woke up today with temp rise but feeling a little under the weather, sinuses ache & feeling really thirsty, not sure if I'm brewing something up?? Anyway didn't put it on my chart cuz I've never ovulated on cd 10/11. Hope not anyway cuz we haven't dtd in 3 days, will tonight though!
Anybody else had any luck with poas, banana??


----------



## Hann12

I would have discounted it too if I were you! Lol how you are BD tonight even though you feel a bit sick, what we do for these babies! Lucky husbands too! Hope you aren't coming down with something though. 

Banana - I really hope you got your bfp! You must be at the point of testing almost now! Good luck!


----------



## Hann12

By the way from when I BD FF says that I have a high chance of conceiving this month, it was only good last month so I am really hoping!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> By the way from when I BD FF says that I have a high chance of conceiving this month, it was only good last month so I am really hoping!!

Oh good news han! I haven't got full account as i'm not paying for it, tight! I sometimes have the trial now & again so I know what you mean. Fx'd for you han! I just got some full ferning on my microscope so with this & the fact opk is getting darker, ovulation should only be few days away! Feeling bit better after going to the beach with my friend & boys but something not quite right, so thirsty!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> By the way from when I BD FF says that I have a high chance of conceiving this month, it was only good last month so I am really hoping!!
> 
> Oh good news han! I haven't got full account as i'm not paying for it, tight! I sometimes have the trial now & again so I know what you mean. Fx'd for you han! I just got some full ferning on my microscope so with this & the fact opk is getting darker, ovulation should only be few days away! Feeling bit better after going to the beach with my friend & boys but something not quite right, so thirsty!Click to expand...

I hope you are okay - not a good time to be sick! You can't be far off ov - so exciting - this could be the month! Is this cycle 7 of trying for you?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah it is han, 7 whole months gone by with not even a glimpse of a bfp! How many months for you now?? Thing which is most frustrating is that dh & I are both fertile,healthy people! Some people get pregnant so easy but I'm not one of those!


----------



## Hann12

I know how you feel! This is month 5 for us but fairly sure there will be a month 6! I always thought I'd have a May baby, this cycle is my chance, really want it to happen, more than any of the other months!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh yeah han that would be lovely! Hope we both get our may babies. The longer its taking i'm finding i'm more relaxed about ttc almost like I can't be bothered. More than anything though tonight I just want to be close to dh, I've missed him today, he's not due back for another hour! I know it will happen its just a matter of time & being patient. Before you know it we'll be in the throws of morning sickness & tiredness with our LO's to look after too, so my only advice is in the meantime just enjoy every single minute & try not to wish your life away like I do sometimes! I won't be from now on x


----------



## Hann12

I know what you mean - some days I feel more relaxed than others. I really wanted a May baby but I've kind of resigned myself to the fact that it probably won't happen because i need the additional progesterone. I think its easier to be a bit more relaxed when we have fertility clinic appointments ahead of us. I think I'd seriously be freaking out if I was in this situation and just keep being told by my GP that everything is fine when its not. I know the fertility people will help and soon so I guess I know its just a matter of time. But that still doesn't stop me from holding a teeny bit of hope for my May baby dream ;)


----------



## banana07

Hey ladies

Was meant to hold of POAS still Friday but couldn't resist and did it this morning 

:bfn: :nope: am 10dpo and :witch: is due tomorrow evening. 

Just devestated, did everything right this cycle, relaxed way more, did loads of Bding and at the right time just gutted, I know everyone says I'm not out till the witch gets me, but I know she's on her way, if a fert egg didn't implant by now and she due tomorrow it never gonna happen plus I just knew last night before I even planned on taking the test that she was enroute

Super sad :cry:


----------



## Hann12

You never know banana, I know that we are meant to poas when our AF is due but as ours is so early compared to others it may take longer than the day AF is due to get the BFP. I'm not sure how it works! You know all those early tests say to poas 4 days before AF is due, well for us that would mean 5/6dpo which def would not show an accurate reading. I hope you don't get AF tomorrow! Remember a lot of early preg symptoms are the same as AF. 
:hugs: 

No news from me either -5/6 dpo and no symptoms, no different to last month. I'm just focusing on my consultant appointment on Monday. Looks like I should be cd1 for that so I should be able to get the blood work done that they want me to do then I can get some treatment.


----------



## IsaacRalph

:hugs: banana but like han said its not over just yet, but if your like me you just know AF will end up coming! I always know when she's coming & I think it does Feel ever so slighty different! Hope your ok, we all know how you Feel hun so just hang on in there, your sadness will pass. 10dpo is still early for a bfp anyways! Fx'd Xx

Han still early for symptoms so don't you count yourself out just yet either, not long until apps but i'm not expecting them to Do anything with me just yet, maybe few scans etc but han at least they'll be able to pin point your potential problem and treat it!

Update for me, almost +ve opk today, it may be full on later today or in the morn, just got to figure out when to BD! Here we go again, wish me luck girls i'm gonna need it!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> :hugs: banana but like han said its not over just yet, but if your like me you just know AF will end up coming! I always know when she's coming & I think it does Feel ever so slighty different! Hope your ok, we all know how you Feel hun so just hang on in there, your sadness will pass. 10dpo is still early for a bfp anyways! Fx'd Xx
> 
> Han still early for symptoms so don't you count yourself out just yet either, not long until apps but i'm not expecting them to Do anything with me just yet, maybe few scans etc but han at least they'll be able to pin point your potential problem and treat it!
> 
> Update for me, almost +ve opk today, it may be full on later today or in the morn, just got to figure out when to BD! Here we go again, wish me luck girls i'm gonna need it!

Yay for nearly BD time! Great news - its funny how that time just seems to keep coming around for others but when its yourself it feels like ages. Guess you do have a week shorter cycle than me - by end of next cycle you might have caught up with me! 
I think they will give me progesterone at my appointment because I clearly am ovulating so it really is just that problem - despite the cysts. My cycles are between 29-35 days. They will probably want to do a few more blood tests however they did say that they will make sure that if they can prescribe something I'll have it for my next cycle. I have a good feeling about it!


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning everyone! 

Banana - :hugs: sorry about the bfn Hun but it is still early. I remember Holly was sure he was pregnant and took the test on like the day of or day before AF and got a bfn. She was so upset then the next day she got the bfp. So you never know! 

Hann - yay for your fertility apt! But hopefully u won't need it! Chart still looking great! And nice to have that ff assurance that you dtd right this cycle hehe 

Isaac - hope you're feeling better today! And yay for the opks! Hope you get your positive today! Did you get to bd? ;) Get busy girl and get that bfp! 

Afm - got some really stretchy Ewcm yesterday but barely the faintest line on opk. Do you guys typically see Ewcm before + opk? A bit stressed not knowing what to expect over here...thus is my ttc life! My friend having twins just found out yesterday it's 2 boys! That was fun news :)


----------



## Hann12

Mama I got a load of EWCM at day 12 and and then no more until around day 18 I think then I ov on day 23. I think issacRalph said that if you have PCOS you can have irratic EWCM even if you aren't ov. But what it does mean us that your body is gearing up to it so hopefully it will happen at some point in the next 2 weeks. I also get very faint opks for about 10 days before the positive but hang in there and it will happen! Sounding very promising!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

banana07 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Was meant to hold of POAS still Friday but couldn't resist and did it this morning
> 
> :bfn: :nope: am 10dpo and :witch: is due tomorrow evening.
> 
> Just devestated, did everything right this cycle, relaxed way more, did loads of Bding and at the right time just gutted, I know everyone says I'm not out till the witch gets me, but I know she's on her way, if a fert egg didn't implant by now and she due tomorrow it never gonna happen plus I just knew last night before I even planned on taking the test that she was enroute
> 
> Super sad :cry:

I didn't my BFP till 7 days late and 21-22 DPO hang in there it may still happen!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Banana - :hugs: sorry about the bfn Hun but it is still early. I remember Holly was sure he was pregnant and took the test on like the day of or day before AF and got a bfn. She was so upset then the next day she got the bfp. So you never know!
> 
> Hann - yay for your fertility apt! But hopefully u won't need it! Chart still looking great! And nice to have that ff assurance that you dtd right this cycle hehe
> 
> Isaac - hope you're feeling better today! And yay for the opks! Hope you get your positive today! Did you get to bd? ;) Get busy girl and get that bfp!
> 
> Afm - got some really stretchy Ewcm yesterday but barely the faintest line on opk. Do you guys typically see Ewcm before + opk? A bit stressed not knowing what to expect over here...thus is my ttc life! My friend having twins just found out yesterday it's 2 boys! That was fun news :)

Yeah mama cm can be a bit erratic if you've got pcos, theory being you have more follicles secreting estrogen which gives you the ewcm! BUT & that's a big but I always get it before ovulation. I don't always put in on my chart as I also do a lot of bding around that time which can also look like ewcm. I think you said before that you BD often,so anyways you're covered! Just try & relax as even ov watch can be very stressful! I have gone completly the other way this month & just done one a day, will do another later to see if its + x


----------



## elt1013

Well hello ladies...

Hann-your chart is looking good, and I am keep my fx for you that the b vits did the trick on your lp! It looks like you were on point with bding, so you have your bases covered and can't do any more but wait!

banana-like the other ladies said, you can still get your bfp..we have all seen it many times before.

AFM, My back is feeling somewhat better, and we were able to bd last night(I just made him do all the work, hehe). But, I am getting really irritated with these ic opks...I usually atleast get a hint of a line by now and they are still completely stark white! I am probably just worrying too early, but my temps also have me somewhat worried. I didn't sleep well for a couple nights because of my back, so I discarded those temps, but now I am second guessing myself about those temps, like well maybe I already ovulated and we missed it, since we didn't bd for several days because of my back. I know I am probably just driving myself crazy and everything will probably be right on track like it always is, but I just can't get it out of my head. I guess all I can do is wait also and see how the opks and temps go the next couple days!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey elt! Try not to get yourself stressed out over waiting to ovulate, I know its hard! Just keep on checking opk's & BD everywhere day,i'm sure you will see a + soon! Sometimes I've had stark white to +ve the very next day. Try not to expect things to happen the same every month, I have a few times! Especially when I got a run of about 4 months of + opk on cd 12 last year! I wasn't trying then but using them to avoid pregnancy! Mine differs every month now! My opk is still not +ve but probably will be tomorrow. Dh birthday on sat so have bought him (me) a slinky black number to get him in the mood! He he. So glad your back is better Xx


----------



## Hann12

Elt I have gone from completely white to positive within 24 hours - last cycle that happened to me. I'm sure you haven't missed your shot! 

Off to the dr this morning to try and get a '21 day' progesterone test to see if it's improved at all this month. I hope so! Its just annoying that I probably won't get the results until next week by which point I'll prob have AF! Ah well at least I'll know of my level has increased anyway. 
Woke up this morning and felt exhausted, my temp is up a bit but I did have a glass of wine last night - sometimes that affects my temp and sometimes it doesn't. I prob shouldn't have had it but I figured that if I end up pregnant next week I'll be pleased I had a glass of wine when I could!!


----------



## Hann12

Bloods have been taken, he said the results may come back tomorrow so I'll call in the afternoon, otherwise just have to wait until Monday. He was moderately less rubbish today, he actuallyseemed to get that with not a lot of progesterone I couldn't get pregnant - last time he shrugged me off!


----------



## Hann12

Any positive opks this morning? 

Banana - any news? Thinking of you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Any positive opks this morning?
> 
> Banana - any news? Thinking of you!

Oh me me me! Just got bfp opk, Yippee cd 14 too! Do you guys think it will be ok to wait untold tonight then Bd Fri & sat?? Me & dh both at work today, boo!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Any positive opks this morning?
> 
> Banana - any news? Thinking of you!
> 
> Oh me me me! Just got bfp opk, Yippee cd 14 too! Do you guys think it will be ok to wait untold tonight then Bd Fri & sat?? Me & dh both at work today, boo!Click to expand...

Exciting!! Yes I should think its totally fine, we can only ever BD in the evening, I'm sure that's the case for most people. Did you bd last night? In theory the egg should be released by tomorrow night so by bd tonight and tomorrow there should def catch the egg!


----------



## banana07

Hann12 said:


> Any positive opks this morning?
> 
> Banana - any news? Thinking of you!

Hey Hann. No news really still really pissed off at the whole thing. Just sitting here patiently waiting on the :witch: She is only a matter of hours away by the way I'm feeling 99% sure she'll be here by tea time. :cry: 

I know its not like I've mc or anything but I am just totally and utterly gutted :cry:


----------



## Hann12

I'm sorry banana, hope you are wrong but :hugs: if you aren't


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Any positive opks this morning?
> 
> Banana - any news? Thinking of you!
> 
> Oh me me me! Just got bfp opk, Yippee cd 14 too! Do you guys think it will be ok to wait untold tonight then Bd Fri & sat?? Me & dh both at work today, boo!Click to expand...

I am totally jealous!! Get your bd on tonight girl.

Hann-I can't wait to to hear your results tmrw...keep us updated. 

banana-Hope AF stays away! I know how you are feeling, but just remember, if she comes, a new month means a fresh cycle and another chance! When I get really down, I read some of the stories on here about women who were trying for years without success, then finally get their BFP. Or read about some who don't ovulate regularly and have really long cycles that get theirs. That is one thing we can be thankful for...regular cycles and ovulating on our own! It will happen when it is meant to, so keep your head up girl! All we can do is give ourselves the best chance possible and it will all be worth it when we see that BFP!

AFM...I am still waiting to ovulate and all stark white opks. I have been doing them 3 times a day now, so I don't miss it! I am not relying solely on those though because lasy cycle they were stark white the whole cycle (not even a hint of a line). Weird tho...as I wouldn't think that B vits could interfere with the results, but before them, I always got positives, and since them all stark white??? Anyone heard about anyone else on B vits having this problem?


----------



## Hann12

Elt - did you do the opks frequently last cycle? I know you are doing 3 times a day now but is it possible you missed it last time because you only did it once a day? I know you have said before that you struggle getting dark positives and peaks on the cbfm so maybe you just don't get positives. I wa reading a website where a fertility consultant was commenting about using opks and he said that some women never get opk positives. You definitely got a temperature shift didn't you? If your worried get your dr to do the 21 day progesterone test to see if you ovulate - though as you know the results I have says I didn't but I actually do, so the results can be temperamental!


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Elt - did you do the opks frequently last cycle? I know you are doing 3 times a day now but is it possible you missed it last time because you only did it once a day? I know you have said before that you struggle getting dark positives and peaks on the cbfm so maybe you just don't get positives. I wa reading a website where a fertility consultant was commenting about using opks and he said that some women never get opk positives. You definitely got a temperature shift didn't you? If your worried get your dr to do the 21 day progesterone test to see if you ovulate - though as you know the results I have says I didn't but I actually do, so the results can be temperamental!

I always do them like 3 times a day around ovulation, so I shouln't have missed it. I do get a temp shift, so I'm not really worried as I know I ovulate. Maybe I am just one of those people that doesn't get positives. I did get near positives with the Answer brand opks (which I just counted as my positives), so maybe I just have to go back to those and see if they still work for me. I gave up on the CBFM because I was spending alot of money with no peaks after 4 cycles. I am not concerned about not ovulating...but it just makes it so much easier to see it coming with the opks. Oh well, I know around when ov happens, so we will just have to bd alot around that time!:winkwink:


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey girls! 

Banana - :hugs: hang in there babe. I know it must be so frustrating every time AF shows up month after month. Getting hopes up and then let down :( try to stay positive. A new month a new chance! It could be worse...I've been ttc for 4 months now and have yet to ovulate and actually have a shot at it ;) hang in there babe, we all have our struggles on this journey but we all have each other too...we're here for you and we understand the disappointment you're feeling. 

Hann - yay for the test! Hope you get the results soon and all good news :) keep us posted! and thanks for the words of encouragement ;) 

Isaac - :happydance: Hooray for the + OPK! And oo lala for your little birthday surprise hehe that should help the months bd efforts along ;) go get that eggy!!! 

Elt - glad your back is feeling better...hope it's all the way back to normal soon 

So totally OPK fail for me today...I peed in the cup and was all ready to do the test, opened the box and....Ooops...it was an old test from last month! Lol I'd tossed the box in the bag with the new ones after taking it since I was at work and didn't want to leave the used test in the trash where my boss may see it. Thus, no OPK for me yet today. I've felt rather warm today I've noticed....do you guys ever feel the temp rise like that? Not sure if the temp shift is something you can feel like that? I didn't OPK yesterday but we did BD so if I had gotten my + OPK yesterday I'm covered. Probably all wishful thinking...oh well, I'll test this evening. :)


----------



## banana07

:coffee:Thanks mamamac - I do know it could be a hell of alot worse - I'm only cycle 2 and so far everthing running like clockwork - I'll be grand in a day or so. Was the same last month depressed and gutted for a couple of days then bang grand again and planning the next cycle... What CD are you now??? Hope you Ov soon fx for you!!! :D

Well done Issac - go get that eggy!!!

What CD are you elt - when do you usually ov?

Hann - sorry I'm sure you've mentioned and I've read it but wee bit consumed in myself last day or so - what tests do you have tomorrow??? Is it this day 21 test??

I was thinking of going to doc tomorrow (most likely CD1) and asking him to do them. What made you think you had low prog in the first place - is it something to do with the short lp???

Still waiting here impatiently :coffee: for AF but she is there I can totally feel her :growlmad:

Worst thing is even if she doesn't show today I'm not technically late as I'm only 11dpo but she came on 11dpo last month (first proper cycle after mirena coil) but maybe that month was just early and I've another couple of days of the dreaded 2ww. Have really really watery cm - which apparently means AF is enroute and its clearing the way for her...

Think I'll just head to bed now (9.30pm for all those -6 GMT!! - I'm not a total dosser!!) and hopefully she will be here in the morning and I can sulk properly!!! :sleep: :laugh2:


----------



## banana07

Hey Hann - just on another site (looking to find out where AF is - she's only 2 hours late!!!). Anyway stumbled onto a thread and the girls ended up talking about low progesterone and they said they had to take their supplements through the 1st Trimester to make sure the egg stayed put - not sure if you knew this or not but if your going to doc tomorrow shurly he'll tell you or you can say it to him :) - Don't forget to ask him about the quantities of the B6 I posted a link a wee while back that said too much of it can cause extra cells in the baby....

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey mama & elt, hang in there girls hopefully you'll get your +opks soon! If not elt then at least your sure that you do ovulate with your temps
Mama- I can usually tell I've ovulated about 2 days after when I Feel noticeably warmer & ever so slightly different in temperament!

Banana-:hugs: we all know how you Feel, if AF comes you'll be sad all of a day but I always Feel better when I see cd 1 come, much better than just waiting for AF to start. Good news if your LP is longer this month:thumbup:

Han- glad your Dr was a bit better today & agreed to do your bloods, they should be good this time around, fx'd 

Afm- early bday treat for hubby tonight, lingerie, candles & music & wait for it sex toys, :blush: he he! hope his little swimmers can catch that eggy


----------



## elt1013

banana07 said:


> :coffee:Thanks mamamac - I do know it could be a hell of alot worse - I'm only cycle 2 and so far everthing running like clockwork - I'll be grand in a day or so. Was the same last month depressed and gutted for a couple of days then bang grand again and planning the next cycle... What CD are you now??? Hope you Ov soon fx for you!!! :D
> 
> Well done Issac - go get that eggy!!!
> 
> What CD are you elt - when do you usually ov?
> 
> Hann - sorry I'm sure you've mentioned and I've read it but wee bit consumed in myself last day or so - what tests do you have tomorrow??? Is it this day 21 test??
> 
> I was thinking of going to doc tomorrow (most likely CD1) and asking him to do them. What made you think you had low prog in the first place - is it something to do with the short lp???
> 
> Still waiting here impatiently :coffee: for AF but she is there I can totally feel her :growlmad:
> 
> Worst thing is even if she doesn't show today I'm not technically late as I'm only 11dpo but she came on 11dpo last month (first proper cycle after mirena coil) but maybe that month was just early and I've another couple of days of the dreaded 2ww. Have really really watery cm - which apparently means AF is enroute and its clearing the way for her...
> 
> Think I'll just head to bed now (9.30pm for all those -6 GMT!! - I'm not a total dosser!!) and hopefully she will be here in the morning and I can sulk properly!!! :sleep: :laugh2:

CD 14 for me...last ovulation was cd15 (but the ones before b vits were around cd17). Maybe I will just be a little later this cycle. I just hope my LP stays atleast 11 days!


----------



## banana07

Oh your def close then so Elt! Bd anyway just incase you don't get a + !! :)

K one last check for AF before I go to bed - I know I said I was going 2 hours ago but got engrossed picking out stone for the new house.... Fx she not here meaning I either late or getting a longer lp :) only 15mins till tomorrow!!! :D


Nite nite x


----------



## Hann12

That's exciting banana! Hope you wake up to no AF! I'm hopeful for you! 

Elt and mama - hope you get your positive opks today! 

IsaacRalph - hope you are making the most of yours ;) 

Afm - temp still up which is nice. Although I'm expecting it to do its sudden drop on Monday morning - my chart may look like a ski slope lol! Hope I get my test results back today, going to call around 3 for them. I really want them to be good but I know I shouldn't hold out much hope because I don't feel like anything has changed this month! Well it's not long to wait now for me anyway, 3 more days....


----------



## banana07

Hey Hann Thanks :) Well woke up to no AF and no watery CM. Being a pesimest still feel totally out cause I'm prob just getting a longer LP which is of course good and last month might have been a one off short LP month (remember it was my first cycle in 5 years). Plus what I read about using B6 for a short LP was that bc (I had mirena coil in) reduces the amount of B6 for a while after coming off it so maybe its just getting longer itself since coil removed end of May. So i suppose its not all bad news but just rotten to think your finally at the end of the awful awful 2ww to find out you have another 3-4 days left!! So I'm 12dpo now today so worst case scenario I have had a 11day lp...

Issacralph - hope DH's early birthday present went well!!!

Elt & Mamamac - Fx crossed ye get your +OPKs this weekend :) 

Now of to do a bit of work (by which I mean putting everything on the long finger while I google to find out where the hell AF is!!) Figure if she not here by Monday (am sure she will be here earlier tho) I'm late that would be a 14day lp...

:)


----------



## Hann12

banana07 said:


> Hey Hann Thanks :) Well woke up to no AF and no watery CM. Being a pesimest still feel totally out cause I'm prob just getting a longer LP which is of course good and last month might have been a one off short LP month (remember it was my first cycle in 5 years). Plus what I read about using B6 for a short LP was that bc (I had mirena coil in) reduces the amount of B6 for a while after coming off it so maybe its just getting longer itself since coil removed end of May. So i suppose its not all bad news but just rotten to think your finally at the end of the awful awful 2ww to find out you have another 3-4 days left!! So I'm 12dpo now today so worst case scenario I have had a 11day lp...
> 
> Issacralph - hope DH's early birthday present went well!!!
> 
> Elt & Mamamac - Fx crossed ye get your +OPKs this weekend :)
> 
> Now of to do a bit of work (by which I mean putting everything on the long finger while I google to find out where the hell AF is!!) Figure if she not here by Monday (am sure she will be here earlier tho) I'm late that would be a 14day lp...
> 
> :)

Banana this is getting exciting!! Even if AF does come you have got a longer LP so it means that you stand a much better chance next month, if there is one! Keep us posted!! Are you not going to test until Monday? 

I've had a bit of cramping this morning and gassy feeling, trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## banana07

Hey Hann. Yeah I just feel her coming but I've been saying that this last 2 days oh she's just around the corner. Same as other months I have 2 really bad days before she comes exausted, sick, crying. I never normally go to bed till 11.30/12 but last 2 months in the last 2 days before AF comes I have to go to bed at 9.30/10 did the same this week, which is why I felt her coming. Am usually fine then when she is here its the run up to her that I do feel rotten and tired and sick etc..

My boobs are still really sore esp the nipples this usually goes 2 days before she arrives...

Oh I dunno anymore.... !!! :dohh:

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## IsaacRalph

How exciting banana test test test! Good luck hun sounds promising

Han- your symptoms sound promising too, fx'd you'll both get your bfps

Yeah last night went well, dh was a bit shocked when he came home from work,pleasantly so though! Think you could say he enjoyed it & it payed off! Scheduling some bding this avo when ds is in bed & tomoz avo then that will be our attempts over this month x


----------



## Hann12

Lol banana - I have good hopes for you! 
I'd like to think its my turn but at least I have the appointment on Monday if it's not. 

Yay Isaacralph! Glad you had fun and have covered yourself for this month. Fx!


----------



## banana07

Ha Issac - sounds great - go you keeping ttc fun!!! 

All my fingers and toes are x for you Hann :) 

Dying to test but couldn't handle seeing another BFN - Will hold out as long as I can but it just took all my willpower not to hop into the car and buy some tests - I know there no point unless it fmu esp if I'm just on a longer lp. 

Plus I kinda know if I take it AF will arrive - I remember before I was preg with DS every 3/4 months I'd panic and think i was pregnant (didn't want to be) would take a test ( 12 bloody euro!!) and boom there she would be couple of hours later once I relaxed about the whole thing. So as much as I want her to come if she is coming - I know it willl end my teeny weeny glimmer of hop I have!!! Cannot Win!!!


----------



## banana07

Omg its only 11.30am..... Longest day of my life....... I just want to blink and wake up immediately tomorrow morning with no AF...... 

So Hann even tho we went off track this month being buddies cause of cycle lenghts (we were exact same last month) look like we together again I'd Say AF will have to show by Sunday/Monday.... Are you going to hold out testing till Monday???


----------



## MelloYello

Ok....9DPO today and I'm trying my hardest to wait until the weekend to test nut the temptation is killin me!! LOL. Good thing I have work to keep me distracted or I would be goin nuts. Well....even nuttier than I already am. LOL. Tryin 2 stay strong n tough it out but this is rough.:shrug:


----------



## Hann12

banana07 said:


> Omg its only 11.30am..... Longest day of my life....... I just want to blink and wake up immediately tomorrow morning with no AF......
> 
> So Hann even tho we went off track this month being buddies cause of cycle lenghts (we were exact same last month) look like we together again I'd Say AF will have to show by Sunday/Monday.... Are you going to hold out testing till Monday???

Well....I have some excellent news - no bfp that would be crazy at 7po BUT I just got my test results back, last month my progesterone level was 10, they said they confirm ovulation at level 20 but the ideal is over 30......mine was 38! I know that some people are in the 50's and 60's but the fact that its well over the confirmed ovulation amount and over the ideal and its triple what it was last month has me so happy! 
And so Banana if AF doesn't arrive on Monday I will test then as it will be 10dpo which will be very early for me to get a positive to be honest as I only had a faint positive with my DD at 12dpo and she implanted at 9dpo, however as I have the consultant appointment that day I will test just in case. Otherwise I would wait until 12dpo. If its negative it may not mean I'm out though so I'll probably wait until 12dpo if I get there and my progesterone holds. I really hope it doesn't suddenly crash down again!


----------



## Hann12

Also just had some really sticky and thick cm - not normal at all and more cramping. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up but I am a teeny bit excited! I really hope this is the month!!


----------



## banana07

Oh Hann - I was just beeming with smiles when I read your post - been a while since there was any exciting news on here. Just delighted for you - great start to your weekend (even cheered me up a bit!!). Well I went into town at Lunch and couldn't resist buying 2 tests. Killing me not to go to bathroom straight away but I know i'm only wasting money not using fmu. Its 6 years ago so I'm sure my memory isn't great but I don't remember cramping with DS and I have loads of crappy cramps all this week cause I remember waiting for AF praying she would come but i never even felt like she was coming I knew she wasn't coming but I also remember after I confirmed I was preg the doc said it was still very early days and I could just end up with a big period and I had serious amount of watery cm cause I ran to the loo every 5 mins thinking it was AF but she never came - devestated at the time but wouldn't change a thing now!!! :D 

Speak of which must nip to the loo now and see if she has appeared yet... I'm only 1 day later than last month but feel about a week late the way I'm reacting!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks banana that's such a nice message! I really hope that tomorrow you get your BFP - I think it all sounds good! Will be waiting for your post!


----------



## elt1013

Isaac-I am glad your night went well and I bet DH was pleasantly surprised. It is always nice to step out of the routine bding and do something different!

Hann- OMG...your news is so exciting! Hopefully this is your month, but even if it isn't, you are well on your way! So, maybe a possibility that the b vits helped?? I guess we will see! I am so happy for you, and like banana, this also gives me hope and cheers me up!

banana- what symptoms did you have with DS? I wouldn't count yourself out yet...the things I remember with DD was the really sore boobs and cramping for several days before AF was due. Those are AF signs but also really great preggo symptoms!! Why can't the symptoms be cut and dry, af or preggo? Oh, I know why...because that would just make this too easy for us. Even if no BFP...hopefully your LP will be 12+ days!

Mello- Good idea to keep yourself busy...test time will be here in no time. My poas addiction kicks into high gear about 6dpo...hehe, way too early I know, but I can't help it! Good luck!

AFM- same as yesterday...still stark white opks, but we have bd the last 3 nights an will try to continue for the next 3 nights! I asked DH if he thinks he can keep up for a few more days and he said "oh yeah", so I don't think he is too upset about having to bd so many days in a row, lol. But then again, he would have sex everyday all month if we could!


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt- wow your hubby must be loving it, my dh can manage 4 days max, then I don't think he really likes it come the 4 day, he literally nearly has a coronary, bless him! keep it up hun 

han- good news about your prog levels, do you know if there's any ideal levels?? interested as I had mine done few year ago & mine were 78 & Dr did comment that they were high, guess that's why I have a longer LP & get pms really bad as I just pump it out! not sure if i'll make my day 21 bloods as hopefully we'll be in cornwall camping if weather holds out! fx'd that its your month babe

banana- any sign of bfp or AF yet? so excited for you either way as things have improved for you, Yippee! more excited for a bfp though

Afm- had the most painful BD ever today, think I must've ovulated or will be ovulating today! omg it literally killed me, sharp pains each time dh entered me (tmi sorry). pain coming from left ovary so think its this one I'm ovulating from this month! strange findings I always ovulate sooner from left side & get shorter cycle, from the right longer cycles & later ov, am I weird for knowing this?? anyway pains are much better now just tender & bding was still a success!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> elt- wow your hubby must be loving it, my dh can manage 4 days max, then I don't think he really likes it come the 4 day, he literally nearly has a coronary, bless him! keep it up hun
> 
> han- good news about your prog levels, do you know if there's any ideal levels?? interested as I had mine done few year ago & mine were 78 & Dr did comment that they were high, guess that's why I have a longer LP & get pms really bad as I just pump it out! not sure if i'll make my day 21 bloods as hopefully we'll be in cornwall camping if weather holds out! fx'd that its your month babe
> 
> banana- any sign of bfp or AF yet? so excited for you either way as things have improved for you, Yippee! more excited for a bfp though
> 
> Afm- had the most painful BD ever today, think I must've ovulated or will be ovulating today! omg it literally killed me, sharp pains each time dh entered me (tmi sorry). pain coming from left ovary so think its this one I'm ovulating from this month! strange findings I always ovulate sooner from left side & get shorter cycle, from the right longer cycles & later ov, am I weird for knowing this?? anyway pains are much better now just tender & bding was still a success!

I think 78 is very high - i think most people it's in the 30's or 40's but it doesn't matter as long as its over 30. I know you can produce too much progesterone and it can signify hyper stimulation of an ovary but I think the numbers are over 100 to show that - unless you are pregnant with twins when over 120 is the norm apparently! 

Great that you have covered your bases for this month FX

Elt - wow your hubby has stamina! Mine is done after 3 days in a row, could prob do 4 but it would have to be a quickie! You have covered yourself anyway regardless of the lack of positive opk so hopefully you will be fine! 
Just watch your temps I guess! 

Banana - any news? So excited to hear from you in the morning! 

Still got cramps but not reading much into it


----------



## banana07

Oh I don't know - went to the loo there 99% she had arrived but nothing not a drop. Last 2 times she came there was no spotting or anything she just came straight in with a heavy flow. Have cramps not really painful just constantly uncomfortable. I just wish I knew either way. There is no point testing to night is there - I've drank about 2ltrs of water and mostly this after noon (now 8.30pm here)..... If she doesn't arrive this eve its going to be a long 12 hours waiting for morning. Ah I don't know really don't want to get my hopes up - I cannot handle disappointment - hence why I'm such a pessimist - expect the worst and never be disappointed!!!

Just realised this is CD31 thats quite long isn't it?? 

So AF came on Wednesday 1st August (CD1) - I O'd on Sunday 19th Aug (CD19) Today is Friday 31st August (CD31) so am 12dpo just want to clarify so I know how accurate test is in morning (if I even get to take it AF could still show before then....)

Wow elt - DH is same as rest of guys posted 3 - 4 days and he's out!!! Lucky you, I'd be at it nearly every night if I could get away with it!! - Hopefully your OPKs are just crappy but I'd say your we'll covered anway!! 

Issac I had that last 2 months around Ov time - really painful - physically felt like my cervix was way lower and could feel everytime it was hit!!! (TMI... Sorry). Fx you catch the eggy!!!! :D

One of us is bound to get it this cycle... Who have we left now, me, Hann, Elt, Issac, MelloYello, Mamamac (where is mamamac!!!), Have I missed anyone of the top of my head??? 




Good or Bad I'll post in the morning....


----------



## Hann12

Banana the good news is that you have a 12 day LP at the minimum so even if you do get AF it means you will have a great chance next month! Hopefully you have done it this month though! Good luck for the morning! 

I'm putting the whole thing out of my mind until mon when I have to think about it as have my appointment and AF is due then! Judgement day!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> elt- wow your hubby must be loving it, my dh can manage 4 days max, then I don't think he really likes it come the 4 day, he literally nearly has a coronary, bless him! keep it up hun
> 
> han- good news about your prog levels, do you know if there's any ideal levels?? interested as I had mine done few year ago & mine were 78 & Dr did comment that they were high, guess that's why I have a longer LP & get pms really bad as I just pump it out! not sure if i'll make my day 21 bloods as hopefully we'll be in cornwall camping if weather holds out! fx'd that its your month babe
> 
> banana- any sign of bfp or AF yet? so excited for you either way as things have improved for you, Yippee! more excited for a bfp though
> 
> Afm- had the most painful BD ever today, think I must've ovulated or will be ovulating today! omg it literally killed me, sharp pains each time dh entered me (tmi sorry). pain coming from left ovary so think its this one I'm ovulating from this month! strange findings I always ovulate sooner from left side & get shorter cycle, from the right longer cycles & later ov, am I weird for knowing this?? anyway pains are much better now just tender & bding was still a success!
> 
> I think 78 is very high - i think most people it's in the 30's or 40's but it doesn't matter as long as its over 30. I know you can produce too much progesterone and it can signify hyper stimulation of an ovary but I think the numbers are over 100 to show that - unless you are pregnant with twins when over 120 is the norm apparently!
> 
> Great that you have covered your bases for this month FX
> 
> Elt - wow your hubby has stamina! Mine is done after 3 days in a row, could prob do 4 but it would have to be a quickie! You have covered yourself anyway regardless of the lack of positive opk so hopefully you will be fine!
> Just watch your temps I guess!
> 
> Banana - any news? So excited to hear from you in the morning!
> 
> Still got cramps but not reading much into itClick to expand...

Yeah it does seem high doesn't it han?? Maybe I ovulated twice that cycle wasn't on any treatment at the time! I have always had pms though so guessing mine is just a bit on the high side?? Can't remember now if it was month I got pg first time around, umm not sure now?? I'll have to get it done next month if we're away!

Banana- good luck for the morning, routing for you here!


----------



## Hann12

IssacRalph I found this link which shows hormone levels - quite useful:

https://virusprevention.net/wp-cont...e-levels-during-menstrual-cycle-graph-i10.png

Hopefully it works!


----------



## Hann12

Just wanted to add that according to FF I was CD 6 when I had my test to my prog level should have gone up a notch today and tomorrow according to that graph yay!


----------



## elt1013

hehe...I told DH that you ladies all said he has stamina for being able to bd that many days in a row and he got the biggest grin on his face! I see his head growing out of control as we speak...He thinks he's superman now, so I bet I will get a really good bd tonight, lol!


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm here I'm here! :) I got lucky and only ended up working 2 hours this morning so I took advantage of the day off and got a bunch of things done I've been putting off. Busy productive day is good! 

Anyway, so much going on in here today! 

Banana - I'm so super excited for you and can't wait to find out your test results in AM!!! Like Hann said, even if AF shows you still have a much better LP this month which is awesome news! But I've still got fx for a :bfp:! We need one (or 2, wink wink Hann) in here! Been too long! :dust:

Hann - same to you chickie! :bfp: let's go! That is such great news about your test results! Yay!!! Love the good news! Keep it coming! 

Isaac - lol Dying when I read the thing about your sexcapades for DH bday surprise! I love it! Break out the toys! Good call ;) I seem to recall....we're you the one who mentioned reading 50 shades? Hehehe DH and I have been reading them simultaneously....can't say it's good literature but it sure gets you in the mood to :sex: lol You go girl! Get that egg! 

Mello - fx for you!!! Hope you get a :bfp: this month too!!! 

Elt - lol at your super husband! That's awesome! My DH is pretty good about dtd when it could be the time but he gripes a bit after too many too close together (although I gotta brag a bit...the week we read the first 50 shades book we did it 9 times in 7 days haha that's got to be our record! 50 shades...I'm tellin ya lol...now if only I'd OVULATED that week! Ugh!) Hope you get the temp shift soon! Or better a pos OPK! 

Afm - not much to report. Had my day off which was nice. Took an OPK and got a faint line. Last few days it's been totally white so that's something I guess. Still not even close to pos though. Been getting DH to bd pretty regularly just in case. Temp went up a bit today. Not higher than it has already but the odd thing was our room was very cold with AC going last night and usually I've noticed on those nights my temp is usually a bit lower. So I'm hoping maybe that's a good sign :shrug: guess we'll see what my temps do. How many days after ov does it take for temp shift? Wondering if I possibly ov either Wed when i didnt test or yesterday earlier in day when I didn't have a test. Prob not but still a bit of hope. Oh well, prob still haven't.


----------



## Hann12

Banana I'm so excited to hear from you!!

Mama - I don't think you missed it, hang in there it will happen! It's very early still

Elt - that's funny that your DH thinks he's a superstar BD! To be fair he probably is! 

Afm - bad nights sleep so not sure how accurate my temp is today


----------



## banana07

:bfn: :cry: - Still no sign of the witch - maybe she'll come now I've taken the test. Am CD32 now and 13dpo. 

Took the tests last night (couldn't resist) and this morn with fmu. Both Stark White Not a glimmer of a line.... :nope:


----------



## banana07

:witch: has landed 1 hour after I took the test this morning I said yesterday I knew the test would bring her on. Least I've a 12 day lp. Still don't understand what went wrong this month, did everything correctly, relaxed, only poas once, dtd at all the right times x4 and nothing. Thats my May baby out so :nope:


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> :witch: has landed 1 hour after I took the test this morning I said yesterday I knew the test would bring her on. Least I've a 12 day lp. Still don't understand what went wrong this month, did everything correctly, relaxed, only poas once, dtd at all the right times x4 and nothing. Thats my May baby out so :nope:

hey banana, sorry your may baby is out hun:hugs: here's to next month and a fab LP! Remember statistics hun I think its a 15% chance every month to conceive! Average for my age & i'm 34 is a long 9mths average, boo! Hope your in good spirits!

Han- got my temp rise too today but I too had a shoddy nights sleep, so who knows! Think I ovulate yesterday as the pain was bad & its eased today & I have creamy cm?? Your chart is looking good. I'm not too worried about those levels as it was few years avo now & got prdhnant


----------



## IsaacRalph

Continued.... and got pregnant with ds few months after but I still converted to about 25ng/L which I think they use that unit in the states?? Fx'd this is your month, any symptoms??
Mama- yeah 50 shades not the best written but it Defo gets me going I've urged my dh to read it as he's a bit shy in the bedroom department, bless him! Hoping you get your + opk soon

Elt- keep up with the bding, only one more attempt for us today, dh birthday today too so he's got to have a bday shag hasn't he?? He he


----------



## Hann12

Oh banana that's such a shame but I know it will happen soon for you as you have all the good components just a matter of time! Maybe it will be third time lucky! 

IsaacRalph - I def wouldn't worry about your progesterone level if something were wrong you would know it by now. I really think that for both of us now it's just a matter of time. I know it's easier said than done!!
No symptoms for me. Not feeling very optimistic!


----------



## Hann12

Trying not to get too excited but had some cramping, went to the toilet and there was loads of cm then saw some blood the size of 5p piece, then just loads more cm came out! It was normal creamy stuff and no more blood. Really hope that was something to do with Implantation! Keep your fx for me!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Trying not to get too excited but had some cramping, went to the toilet and there was loads of cm then saw some blood the size of 5p piece, then just loads more cm came out! It was normal creamy stuff and no more blood. Really hope that was something to do with Implantation! Keep your fx for me!

Oh how exciting han! I never had IB With my ds not even a smidge! I wonder if you haven't got AF by Monday which I hope you don't that could test your blood for hcg at the clinic? Sounds all good hun, we need a bfp on here now! We had loads now none for ages x 
Me & dh made it through another month of bding, last attempt successful, just hope it leads to our bfp for a may baby, I'd love a spring/ summer baby as ds was born a week before xmas & it was so cold I couldn't take him anyway & show him off!


----------



## Hann12

I know I really want a may baby too! Fx you have caught the egg! 

I keep going to the toilet expecting to see AF but so far so good. It could be that I'm going to get AF soon so I shouldn't be too hopeful! I did get IB with my DD but it was more than what I had this morning - more like a 50p amount. I am going to test on Monday morning if I haven't got AF, not sure if the clinic will test my bloods. Really really want it to be positive!


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies...big temp rise for me this morning, allthough I never had a + opk, but did get the tiniest hint of a line on one yesterday. I guess I will just have to wait to see if my temp stays up! If it was ovulation, it was right on track with last month!

banana-:hugs: for you girl. Really sucks, I know, but you will have a whole new cycle to do it again! And :happydance: for a 12 day LP!

Isaac- I would also love a spring/summer baby. DD was also born in winter time also (December 23), so it would be great to be able to go out and show them off in nice weather. 

Mama- Sounds like your man is quite the bd master aswell, lol. I remember in the very early days...we did it a couple times like 5 times a day, which is quite amazing, but that was the extreme excitement of brand spankin new love, ya know? He is sill good, but not that good, which is ok, because I wouldn't want to do it that much these days anyhow!
FX you ovulate soon so you, Isaac and myself can be right on track with eachother.!

Hann- I am so excited for you! It would be awesome to see a BFP, as like the other ladies said, we need it! I never had IB with DD either but since you did with your DD, there is probably a good chance that you would again! Yay...So if no AF by Monday, you are testing? I can't wait!!


----------



## Hann12

That great about the temp rise, hopefully crosshairs for you soon! 

No more cramps, or cm or spotting. Bit of heartburn bad enough to take gaviscon. I had it the past 4 cycles though so not really a symptom. 
I'm at the Olympics tomorrow which is great as at least I won't be focusing on symptoms tomorrow! Then it's Monday and I'll know first thing if my temp drops (unless AF comes tomorrow) whether to test. If temp is up I'm def testing mon. Not managed to get past 10dpo for the past 4 cycles so the pessimistic side of me is telling me not to get too excited.


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> That great about the temp rise, hopefully crosshairs for you soon!
> 
> No more cramps, or cm or spotting. Bit of heartburn bad enough to take gaviscon. I had it the past 4 cycles though so not really a symptom.
> I'm at the Olympics tomorrow which is great as at least I won't be focusing on symptoms tomorrow! Then it's Monday and I'll know first thing if my temp drops (unless AF comes tomorrow) whether to test. If temp is up I'm def testing mon. Not managed to get past 10dpo for the past 4 cycles so the pessimistic side of me is telling me not to get too excited.

Well...we all know our bodies like to play terrible tricks on us when ttc, so I know exactly what you are saying. The next couple days will be very telling for you and hopefully it will be a BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks that was such a lovely message, really hope you are right but feeling less hopeful now!


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - :hugs: sorry about the witch babe, but the longer LP is super exciting! Just means your odds are getting better! It will happen! 

Isaac and Elt - yay for the temp rise! Was really hoping I'd see mine this morning but no luck yet. Good luck in the TWW! 

Hann- oooo I'm getting sooooo excited for you! Your chart looks awesome! Possible IB!!! I can't wait for you to test! :dust:

Afm - nothing new....no temp rise this am so still just waiting for an eggy....


----------



## Hann12

Morning!

Mama - hopefully you'll get the positive soon, I start getting v faint lines at aroun 12dpo but this month didn't get my positive until 22dpp I think so hang in there! You know you'll be covered anyway if you BD every couple of days.

Afm - didn't want to waste a hpt this morning so did an opk, there was a definite line but not a positive opk line if that makes sense. I'm not reading much into it as I know it's possible to have LH at this time too so it's probably jut that. I did have a tiny bit of dark blood tinged cm this morning, prob 50p size. Dark brown is old blood right? So if (and big if) I did implant yesterday then I'm guessing it's possible that it was from that. I don't think it's the start of AF as I never normally start with brown blood but it could be I guess. Temp stil up though which is good. Only other symptom is a very very sore lower back but as I have back problems again I can't read too much into it! 
On a train to watch the Olympics now which is good as it will keep my mind off all this! Decided to bring a tampon just in case AF is coming after all!


----------



## elt1013

Good morning ladies. Temp went back down today to pre-ov temp range, so I am pretty disappointed. I got up an hour and a half before actual waking time to use the bathroom but I don't think that would effect it that much and if anything wouldn't that make it higher and not lower? Oh well, I am not going to worry about it too much...guess that just means the bd marathon must continue!

Hann- everything for you sounds pretty promising...I can't wait to hear the result tmrw.

Mama- hang in there, looks like we are in the same boat!


----------



## Hann12

Think I spoke to soon and am getting AF, will know in next couple of hours. Disappointing!


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Think I spoke to soon and am getting AF, will know in next couple of hours. Disappointing!

Oh no, I sure hope not! And you are 9dpo? So that would mean your LP got shorter?? That really sucks, but on the bright side...atleast you will be able to get help soon!


----------



## Hann12

I think I actually ovulated the night before FF said so I've still got a 9 day LP, will just see what they say tomorrow, at least I can get tests done tomorrow as in the right bit of cycle. It's weird because my temp was still high this morning and I don't feel like I have AF but just had a load of cm with pinky lines in it so guessing its on it's way :(


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> I think I actually ovulated the night before FF said so I've still got a 9 day LP, will just see what they say tomorrow, at least I can get tests done tomorrow as in the right bit of cycle. It's weird because my temp was still high this morning and I don't feel like I have AF but just had a load of cm with pinky lines in it so guessing its on it's way :(

Well I am keeping my fx for you that it's not! Good luck!


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> Good morning ladies. Temp went back down today to pre-ov temp range, so I am pretty disappointed. I got up an hour and a half before actual waking time to use the bathroom but I don't think that would effect it that much and if anything wouldn't that make it higher and not lower? Oh well, I am not going to worry about it too much...guess that just means the bd marathon must continue!
> 
> Hann- everything for you sounds pretty promising...I can't wait to hear the result tmrw.
> 
> Mama- hang in there, looks like we are in the same boat!

Aww elt I thought we could wait it out together this month, maybe that's why you didn't have a + opk, still checking them?? 

Han- hope your having a great day at the Olympics & whats this about you thinking your getting AF?? You been bleeding somemore then?? Really hope not but as elt said at least you have clinic tomoz & it will be your last month of short LP! 

Hey mama- hope your hanging in there still, any sign of ov yet?? If only we had a crystal ball & could tell you when its coming!

Afm- been in bed the last few hrs feeling a bit rough, went out for a meal last night & pretty much since my starter I have felt bloated & bad indigestion! Took rennies last night & was fine over night but have woke up with the worst Tmi trapped wind, feels like its stuck under my ribs, so tired! Anyway must get up soon, got so much to sort out for our mini camping hols. Obviously something hasn't agreed with me, maybe the cheese??


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I think I actually ovulated the night before FF said so I've still got a 9 day LP, will just see what they say tomorrow, at least I can get tests done tomorrow as in the right bit of cycle. It's weird because my temp was still high this morning and I don't feel like I have AF but just had a load of cm with pinky lines in it so guessing its on it's way :(

Couldn't this still be possible implantation bleeding han??


----------



## MamaMac123

Good morning everyone! 

Hann - No! I don't think you're out yet....bit of pink could still indicate IB etc. and some people get bleeding here and there in pregnancy right? With your temp still high I wouldn't lose hope yet. FX! :dust:

Elt - bummer about the temp drop :( but keep up the bd! Super hubby should be happy ;) 

Afm - girls I need advice! I'm being cautiously optimistic over here with my mornings development....bbt jumped this morning and ff gave me crosshairs!!! Take a look at my chart if you have a minute and let me know your thoughts. The reason I'm not totally excited is because my temp this morning may have been inaccurate....DH and I were up late last night and got to sleep in this AM. I set my alarm to get me up at 5 to take temp but slept straight through it! I didn't wake till about 7 but took my temp right away as I usually do. I hadn't been out of bed all night (about 6 hours uninterrupted sleep). So my question is, do you guys think the high temp today is reliable? Ff seems to think so...I think I'll keep it for now and then if my temp drops tomorrow I'll disregard it but if temp stays up I'll keep it. Ugh! Really mad at myself for not hearing my alarm! (I must have been dead tired!) but anyway...I'm rather excited about this news....but skeptical, you know? 

The other thing is I don't know that crosshairs today makes sense....why would ff give me crosshairs based on my last two temps? If anything I'd think it more likely I ovulated late Friday night when i felt so hot (and which could account for the negative OPKs Thursday and Friday daytime) and that my crosshairs shouldn't arrive for 2 more days. 

Anyway, a lot of big ifs and question marks around this. Oh also, I wanted to see what the difference would be so after I got up to use the bathroom etc I came back into my room and took temp again and it had dropped to 97.2. Like Elt said, wouldn't getting up and moving around make it go up not down? Or does the fact that it's so different from the before getting up temp mean that the original temp was actually accurate? Blah! This overanalization is making me crazy!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ooo mama that is a tricky one indeed! All I know is my temp can be very different from say 6.30 to 8, maybe 0.5 of a degree sometimes i'm always warmer the later I take it! I suppose you will soon find out if the crosshairs stay up for the next few days. Oh I really hope this is it mama, fx'd! X


----------



## Hann12

Tricky one I'd agree! I hope it is your crosshairs, guess next two days you'll know. My temps don't vary much in the time frame you indicated but everyone's different. Fx it's happening though!


----------



## elt1013

Mama, I am a little excited to see what happens with your chart tmrw...it is interesting that you got somewhat of a dip yesterday and still got crosshairs today, and woohoo, solid ones too! And it is interesting that you had the same issue as me with your temp going down after being up and moving around?? weird stuff happening today, lol.
If my temp happens to go up tmrw, I will probably go back and disregard todays as I will just assume it was a fluke. I thought for sure I ovulated CD15 as I had some sharp pains and ewcm aswell, but it does make it a little more difficult to check that when bding so much. I have read if you wait 24 hrs after bd, the semen should be gone so I try to wait as close to that as possible.

Issac- I am still doing the opks and all -! I was hoping to wait it out with you too, but I suppose stuff happens. My body doesn't want to cooperate with me this cycle I guess. But if Mama keeps her crosshairs (fx), you two will be pretty close in the TWW.


----------



## Hann12

I'm back so not on my phone anymore and can reply properly. So just looking at your chart mama, have you got the ovulation set to advanced or one of the other settings? I'm just surprised that FF gave you crosshairs with a negative opk on there. It seems a bit weird. I wouldn't say that you have ovulated but I guess a few more days will tell. 
I think you should definitely still be opking and BD just in case. Oh and I have had it where my temp is lower after restless nights or getting up in the night so maybe its more common than we thought! 

Elt - will be interesting to see what your temps are tomorrow too! FX

Its so hard isn't it, all this guessing! 

I'm not feeling hopeful for pregnancy now however I am still okay about it if AF comes because at least I'll see the consultant tomorrow who can help so its not all bad.


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph - hope you feel better, at least you don't have the pressure of having to BD now while feeling rough. Hope it passes very soon! 

And yes guess it could still be IB but I thought IB would only happen once so now had separate occasions of it, I think its more likely my progesterone level is struggling and I'm going to start AF soon. Will just have to wait and see though!


----------



## MelloYello

Hann12 said:


> I'm back so not on my phone anymore and can reply properly. So just looking at your chart mama, have you got the ovulation set to advanced or one of the other settings? I'm just surprised that FF gave you crosshairs with a negative opk on there. It seems a bit weird. I wouldn't say that you have ovulated but I guess a few more days will tell.
> I think you should definitely still be opking and BD just in case. Oh and I have had it where my temp is lower after restless nights or getting up in the night so maybe its more common than we thought!
> 
> Elt - will be interesting to see what your temps are tomorrow too! FX
> 
> Its so hard isn't it, all this guessing!
> 
> I'm not feeling hopeful for pregnancy now however I am still okay about it if AF comes because at least I'll see the consultant tomorrow who can help so its not all bad.

A friend of mine told me about this site called conceiveeasy.com


----------



## MamaMac123

Ugh! Just wrote a big reply and hit the wrong button by accident and lost it! Errr....so here's the quick rewrite.....

Hann - ff is nuts! I had negative OPK, wrong time for temping and dip yesterday??? What's it thinking giving me solid crosshairs??? I'm not opking because I'm out of tests and new ones haven't arrived yet. DH prob wouldn't like me running out to get more as I just bought a ton online and since we bd regularly I'm not super worried about it. Just want to poas! Lol
Fx for you still! Hope AF isn't arriving! 

Elt - fx for u too! Hope you get your ov soon! 

Mello - tx for sharing the link :)


----------



## MelloYello

MamaMac123 said:


> Ugh! Just wrote a big reply and hit the wrong button by accident and lost it! Errr....so here's the quick rewrite.....
> 
> Hann - ff is nuts! I had negative OPK, wrong time for temping and dip yesterday??? What's it thinking giving me solid crosshairs??? I'm not opking because I'm out of tests and new ones haven't arrived yet. DH prob wouldn't like me running out to get more as I just bought a ton online and since we bd regularly I'm not super worried about it. Just want to poas! Lol
> Fx for you still! Hope AF isn't arriving!
> 
> Elt - fx for u too! Hope you get your ov soon!
> 
> Mello - tx for sharing the link :)


No problem. Foxy37 shared it with me.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph - hope you feel better, at least you don't have the pressure of having to BD now while feeling rough. Hope it passes very soon!
> 
> And yes guess it could still be IB but I thought IB would only happen once so now had separate occasions of it, I think its more likely my progesterone level is struggling and I'm going to start AF soon. Will just have to wait and see though!

Oh right I thought you could have it over several days as the egg implants bit by bit?? Very excited to see what your temps do tomoz! What time you at the clinic, ours is 3pm?


----------



## Hann12

I'm being seen at 3.20! Similar times!! Actually did just read implantation can happen over several days too so guess it still could be that but I'll just have to see what the temps do tomorrow. Nervous!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I'm being seen at 3.20! Similar times!! Actually did just read implantation can happen over several days too so guess it still could be that but I'll just have to see what the temps do tomorrow. Nervous!

In many ways good luck for tomorrow han! X


----------



## elt1013

Fx for you Hann, and goodluck Hann and Isaac for tmrw!

Has anyone ever heard of a fallback temp or fallback rise? I wont know if thats what my temp drop was until tmrw, but I am hoping that is what it was! It would also account for the ewcm I still had today since it is caused by an estrogen surge at 2-3dpo. Keep your fx for me aswell ladies, thanks!


----------



## MamaMac123

Fx for all of us! :dust: all around!!!


----------



## elt1013

Didn't mean to leave you out mama...that is probably what your temp drop was yesterday! But, I just realized that your crosshairs aren't solid anymore? I wonder what happened? FF sure is weird sometimes!
And yes:dust: for us all! O:)


----------



## Hann12

Okay so my temp rose this morning, only had IC pregnancy tests in the house which get mixed reviews plus of I implanted yesterday then I doubted it would be positive BUT there is a faint line!! It's very faint but definitely there......I think and hope I just got my :bfp: !!!

I hope you get your temp rises today, I'm keeping my FX for you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Okay so my temp rose this morning, only had IC pregnancy tests in the house which get mixed reviews plus of I implanted yesterday then I doubted it would be positive BUT there is a faint line!! It's very faint but definitely there......I think and hope I just got my :bfp: !!!
> 
> I hope you get your temp rises today, I'm keeping my FX for you!

Omg han you must send us a pic! Go get a frer or digital & hold that wee in for a bit. So excited for you, you gonna get your may baby. Had a feeling for you this month especially with all that spotting! Congrats hun Xx you still going to clinic? Get them to do bloods?


----------



## IsaacRalph

So ff is weird just my crosshairs as expected bit they are dotted too not quite sure why it looks pretty clear to me?? You ok han?? Bet your head is running wild Xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks IssacRalph! I'm very excited, DH can see a definite line too so glad its not just me! I had another brand test just one called early pregnancy test but it said to use on the day AF is expected (i.e. 14 dpo) but I did it anyway and there is a line, even clearer than the IC. I did another IC too - photo attached, though a bit blurry I think you can see all 3 lines. I hope so anyway!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> So ff is weird just my crosshairs as expected bit they are dotted too not quite sure why it looks pretty clear to me?? You ok han?? Bet your head is running wild Xx

Maybe something is wrong with FF this morning because you should definitely have solid lines. Very strange! Hopefully they will correct it soon as its nice to see the solid but either way you definitely ovulated and FX that eggy has been caught! I need a bump bud!!


----------



## Hann12

For some reason the lines look even lighter on this website but hoepfully you can still see them!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Thanks IssacRalph! I'm very excited, DH can see a definite line too so glad its not just me! I had another brand test just one called early pregnancy test but it said to use on the day AF is expected (i.e. 14 dpo) but I did it anyway and there is a line, even clearer than the IC. I did another IC too - photo attached, though a bit blurry I think you can see all 3 lines. I hope so anyway!
> 
> View attachment 469707

I Defo see those lines hun, huge congratulations! Thought I'd get a bit upset seeing someone else with a bfp but i'm not i'm just really happy for you. It's been great sharing the journey with you, I hope we can remain in touch?? If I were you I'd go to clinic get bloods to confirm for Defo see what your progesterone is up to just incase you need supps!! Oh I can't wait to Feel how your feeling at the moment, cloud 9 I bet! Just getting ready for our camping hols & the weather is going to be good, hurrah! So what symptoms have you had?? Same as with dd?


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks IssacRalph! I'm very excited, DH can see a definite line too so glad its not just me! I had another brand test just one called early pregnancy test but it said to use on the day AF is expected (i.e. 14 dpo) but I did it anyway and there is a line, even clearer than the IC. I did another IC too - photo attached, though a bit blurry I think you can see all 3 lines. I hope so anyway!
> 
> View attachment 469707
> 
> 
> I Defo see those lines hun, huge congratulations! Thought I'd get a bit upset seeing someone else with a bfp but i'm not i'm just really happy for you. It's been great sharing the journey with you, I hope we can remain in touch?? If I were you I'd go to clinic get bloods to confirm for Defo see what your progesterone is up to just incase you need supps!! Oh I can't wait to Feel how your feeling at the moment, cloud 9 I bet! Just getting ready for our camping hols & the weather is going to be good, hurrah! So what symptoms have you had?? Same as with dd?Click to expand...


Well you guys aren't getting rid of me! I'll still be on here, we've all been through too much of a journey for me to leave you! I hope that the fertility people can help today, though I hope that they won't need to too because you'll have your BFP in a week or so! 

I did something different this month though, I didn't say anything before because I didn't want it to look like I'm constantly messing around with my body (which clearly I am!), and also I didn't know if it would work but I'm sure this is the reason for my BFP, I have used Natural Progesterone Cream from the day my temp rose, twice a day. I'm sure thats been the difference this month. (Elt, Banana, might be worth a try?). I wanted to try it because I knew the dr would give me supplements next cycle and I wanted to see if I could avoid them. I think its giving me the extra progesterone that I needed. I'm going to see what the dr says, see if he can do my bloods, and also get him to test for progesterone because if it is low he will hopefully give me the supplements anyway FX. 
Will keep you updated!

As for symptoms, there hasn't been many to be honest. With my DD I had seriously bad indigestion at 8dpo for about 1.5 weeks every time I ate, but not really had that apart from a tiny bit a couple of days ago. No aching boobs either. The only things really have been the implantation bleed which was creamy cm mixed with streaks of pink and brown, and then cramping, feels like I am about to start AF. I also have had CM pretty much every day since ov. I guess as its only 10dpo more symptoms will be apparent as the HCG builds up. 

Just hope that this is it and my body can continue to produce enough progesterone to help.


----------



## IsaacRalph

The other girls are going to ne thrilled han & yes please don't leave us! Really hope I can join you soon, really want a spring/summer baby! Nothing happening in my camp today just feeling bit tired which I normally do this time of the month. Sounds Like that natural progesterone has certainly helped han, still have a massive smile, thanks for giving me a glimmer of hope! Xx


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> The other girls are going to ne thrilled han & yes please don't leave us! Really hope I can join you soon, really want a spring/summer baby! Nothing happening in my camp today just feeling bit tired which I normally do this time of the month. Sounds Like that natural progesterone has certainly helped han, still have a massive smile, thanks for giving me a glimmer of hope! Xx

Thats so nice thank you! I definitely won't leave you, I really want to see you all get your BFP. I keep thinking how you said that at your age it can take up to 9 months and you are now on cycle 7, I hope that its this cycle. It may be because you are actually seeing someone now about it that you get your positive. Thats whats happened to me! I so want you to get yours - we would def be bump buds then as you aren't that much behind me - only a week! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you - and for everyone else! Its about time we get a rush on BFP on this thread! Will update once I've seen the consultant later - look forward to seeing what they say to you too x


----------



## banana07

OMG HANN - CONGRATULATIONS!!! (yes I am shoutting!!!) :cake: - I am so so happy for you (never been so happy for someone I didn't actually know before infact I think I'm happier for you then I have been for any of my real (now when I say real I mean physical ones who I physically see and talk to weekly!!! not that yer not my friends!!!). 

Had such a good feeling for you this month - jes if I'm this happy for you i'll prob explode when I finally get mine!!! :D

And def don't leave us please.....!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Thank you sooo much banana - such a lovely message! I'll be still on here every day for sure! I really want you all to get your BFP this cycle so that I have you all as my bump buds!


----------



## elt1013

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Now ladies...I hate to say I told you so, but in this case, I am thrilled to say I told you so, lol! I have seen this happen over and over when people are about to go in for fertility help and bam, BFP! Congrats Hann!!! Like the others, I never thought I would be so happy to see someone else get their BFP! This is amazing, and now Isaac, you could be next!! Happy and healthy 9 for you hann and please do keep in touch!


----------



## elt1013

Another temp drop for me today?? Guess I haven't ovulated yet (CD18)...oh well, it must be coming soon, but I sure am getting sick of waiting! I suppose my back injury could be to blame for the delay. So, either I am going to have a longer cycle this month or a short LP again. I may just have to order me some progesterone cream if that is the case. Did you order yours online Hann?


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> Thanks IssacRalph! I'm very excited, DH can see a definite line too so glad its not just me! I had another brand test just one called early pregnancy test but it said to use on the day AF is expected (i.e. 14 dpo) but I did it anyway and there is a line, even clearer than the IC. I did another IC too - photo attached, though a bit blurry I think you can see all 3 lines. I hope so anyway!
> 
> View attachment 469707

CONGRATULATIONS Hann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I've been silently stalking this thread and just had a feeling this was your month. Your chart was looking fantastic. 
I am so thrilled for you. Happy and healthy 9 months :)

Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust for the rest of you!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> Okay so my temp rose :happydance:this morning, only had IC pregnancy tests in the house which get mixed reviews plus of I implanted yesterday then I doubted it would be positive BUT there is a faint line!! It's very faint but definitely there......I think and hope I just got my :bfp: !!!
> 
> I hope you get your temp rises today, I'm keeping my FX for you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I knew it Hann!!!! Your chart looked perfect!!!! Oh my gosh I'm soooooooooo excited for you!!!! 'bout time we have another :bfp: in here!!!! We all need that! Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Love what everyone has said about not feeling jealous etc. it's so true in here because we're going through it together and every :bfp: gives us hope :) 

Good luck Hann and Isaac at doc today! 

Elt - fx for your ov hun!

Afm - saw that ff down graded me to dotted lines...then massive temp drop this morning at 5 :( But as predicted I slept awful as we're camping and we were all freezing at 5 since we'd gone to bed without covers when it was still warm in evening. Thus I don't think today's temp is accurate either. I went back to bed (with covers) and woke up again at 9. Took temp and it was 97.7 :shrug: but of course that was later time. Basically I think last 2 days temps are wrong and were probably both supposed to be somewhere in the middle lol. Will prob disregard both and see what tomorrow brings back in my own bed and on a normal schedule. Either way I'm 99% sure there's been no egg so I'm with elt....still waiting.


----------



## MamaMac123

marieb said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks IssacRalph! I'm very excited, DH can see a definite line too so glad its not just me! I had another brand test just one called early pregnancy test but it said to use on the day AF is expected (i.e. 14 dpo) but I did it anyway and there is a line, even clearer than the IC. I did another IC too - photo attached, though a bit blurry I think you can see all 3 lines. I hope so anyway!
> 
> View attachment 469707
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Hann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've been silently stalking this thread and just had a feeling this was your month. Your chart was looking fantastic.
> I am so thrilled for you. Happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust for the rest of you!Click to expand...

Good to see you're still around marieb :) miss ya! Hope your bump is doing well :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

marieb said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks IssacRalph! I'm very excited, DH can see a definite line too so glad its not just me! I had another brand test just one called early pregnancy test but it said to use on the day AF is expected (i.e. 14 dpo) but I did it anyway and there is a line, even clearer than the IC. I did another IC too - photo attached, though a bit blurry I think you can see all 3 lines. I hope so anyway!
> 
> View attachment 469707
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Hann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've been silently stalking this thread and just had a feeling this was your month. Your chart was looking fantastic.
> I am so thrilled for you. Happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust for the rest of you!Click to expand...

Hann!!! So thrilled for you! I have also been silently stalking everyday and just KNEW this was your cycle after the IB - cannot express how excited I am for you! FX'd for all you girls still waiting that this sets off another round of BFP's in this thread!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ooosweetpea & Marie b so lovely to hear from you both, its just the best news isn't it! So pleased for her!

Mama & elt looks Like your both still in the waiting game for you both. Really hoping you both ov soon, I need some tww buddies.

Han- hope the clinic went well hun, still so pleased for you!

Afm- not too much to report had my clinic app but as expected they can't offer me any miracle treatment as it doesn't appear anything is wrong. The good thing is though she said she'd give me & dh a fertility mot which includes sperm test, ultrasound & possibly tube patency test if needed. They don't offer IUI if you have a child on the nhs here anymore, which we may have benefited from if we fail to conceive. Should have scan in next few weeks but can't have cd 21 bloods until next month now as we're away camping! She was saying its normal couple to take up to a year, its just so long but not too far for me anymore. Hopefully soon we'll all get our bfps x


----------



## MamaMac123

Sweet pea it's good to see u too! Hope all is well with your little bump! :) 

Isaac - so frustrating that they can't do too much yet...fx you follow Hann and get you :bfp: all on your own!


----------



## Hann12

Hi

Thank you for all the lovely messages, they have been amazing to read and I feel so lucky to have 'met' you all - such an amazing support! 

IssacRalph - i guess at least there is nothing wrong and hopefully this is the month for you. Its frustrating if you know that everythings working fine but it still takes time. Its good that they are going to cover every test for you though! I have a good feeling for this month!

Elt - the natural progesterone I got was wellsprings serenity - you can buy online and there are loads of success stories about it - however see my comments further below.

Mama - its frustrating that you lost the cross hairs, I really hope you get your opks soon and things start happening. You deserve some good luck!

Sweetpea and marie - great to hear from you both, really hope the pregnancies are progressing well!

AFM - well had the appointment with the fertility consultant. I have pretty mixed thoughts on it. He started by telling me that I do have PCOS because of the ultrasound and because of irregular cycles however my cycles are still every 35 days so I don't think they are irregular but anyway! Each ovary had follicles - one had 5 and one had 7, i read that PCOS ovaries have 40+ follicles so mine don't sound too bad. He then heard I was pregnant and said that I must have been lucky because PCOS means that I don't ovulate every month properly and thats the only reason my progesterone has been low and my LP short. He said that if my 21 day progesterone test was fine then its unlikely it would drop and I should be fine and cause no issues. However he couldn't definitely confirm that. I showed him the progesterone cream and he said that it was a coincidence that the month I used it was the month i got my BFP and that instead I just happened to release a good egg (for once!). However I am not so sure on this, I am sure I have been ovulating each month and its just a progesterone issue. He didn't even run all the PCOS tests for instance. He actually said that my bloods show I don't have it - confusing! Anyway, he then said that he would prescibe me with progesterone supplements for the next month just in case I did fall in it and I have a scan booked for 2 weeks on Sat to see my little peanut! I then have one booked for 2 weeks after that so I can see the heartbeat (hopefully). 
Just praying and hoping it all goes well and to plan, and that peanut is a sticky one!

Oh and just another thing he said, he asked what my daily diet was like and he said that its too carb heavy, he said even salad was a carb? So I have to cut down massively. He also said that if I put on a lot of weight I'd probably get diabetes further down the line. Lucky I'm in no danger of that for now as my BMI is very low. 
Anyway it was all a bit weird!

So my plan is to take these supplements, continue with the cream too, and relax and hope everything goes to plan! FX!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well i'm not being funny han but I think this is where these private places make their money, on the likes of you & me! How odd he said you have pcos but nothing really to diagnose it?? How much treatment would they have suggested you have, clomid etc??It probably feels like a life time but it has only taken you 5mths to get your bfp & that was with a short LP! I think he's talking crap & all that about your diet, rubbish! Talking of diet my dh has got to give up caffeine as of today as part of our bfp mission. I haven't had any for about a year now & to be honest I don't miss it one bit! Not looking forward to his withdrawals over next few days :-(


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Well i'm not being funny han but I think this is where these private places make their money, on the likes of you & me! How odd he said you have pcos but nothing really to diagnose it?? How much treatment would they have suggested you have, clomid etc??It probably feels like a life time but it has only taken you 5mths to get your bfp & that was with a short LP! I think he's talking crap & all that about your diet, rubbish! Talking of diet my dh has got to give up caffeine as of today as part of our bfp mission. I haven't had any for about a year now & to be honest I don't miss it one bit! Not looking forward to his withdrawals over next few days :-(

I think I'd agree - he started off by saying it would be almost a miracle if I managed to ovulate on my own with an egg of good enough quality to implant, then later he said that loads of women have PCOS and don't know it because they still ovulate! I am sure I have been, its just been the progesterone issue. I will concentrate more on my diet if I can though (sickness depending!) and take these supplements. 

Its good thats your DH is giving up caffeine! He is really good to make a real effort, a lot of men wouldn't you know! I was lucky as neither of us really drink caffeine in any form. DH does have binge drinking nights out but apart from that he's very healthy.

Had a bit more browny cm, not a lot and more cramping. Hoping its just the implantation process. I seem to recall a lot of cramping in the first couple of weeks with my DD so hoping its all fine!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hmm sounds odd about the pcos diagnosis. Have you read about it at all? Do you have any symptoms besides the cysts in your ovaries? Not sure how many cysts I have. Think my report just said multiple cysts in each ovary but I have loads of other symptoms too. One thing I will mention is pcos women can have a higher risk of miscarriage. Not fun news but just something to be aware of. I've heard of a lot of women with pcos taking Metformin through first trimester as it supposedly helps lower that risk. Hopefully not an issue for u and I'd say see a second opinion on the pcos stuff. That doc sounds like he's not really sure what he's talking about.


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for all the lovely messages, they have been amazing to read and I feel so lucky to have 'met' you all - such an amazing support!
> 
> IssacRalph - i guess at least there is nothing wrong and hopefully this is the month for you. Its frustrating if you know that everythings working fine but it still takes time. Its good that they are going to cover every test for you though! I have a good feeling for this month!
> 
> Elt - the natural progesterone I got was wellsprings serenity - you can buy online and there are loads of success stories about it - however see my comments further below.
> 
> Mama - its frustrating that you lost the cross hairs, I really hope you get your opks soon and things start happening. You deserve some good luck!
> 
> Sweetpea and marie - great to hear from you both, really hope the pregnancies are progressing well!
> 
> AFM - well had the appointment with the fertility consultant. I have pretty mixed thoughts on it. He started by telling me that I do have PCOS because of the ultrasound and because of irregular cycles however my cycles are still every 35 days so I don't think they are irregular but anyway! Each ovary had follicles - one had 5 and one had 7, i read that PCOS ovaries have 40+ follicles so mine don't sound too bad. He then heard I was pregnant and said that I must have been lucky because PCOS means that I don't ovulate every month properly and thats the only reason my progesterone has been low and my LP short. He said that if my 21 day progesterone test was fine then its unlikely it would drop and I should be fine and cause no issues. However he couldn't definitely confirm that. I showed him the progesterone cream and he said that it was a coincidence that the month I used it was the month i got my BFP and that instead I just happened to release a good egg (for once!). However I am not so sure on this, I am sure I have been ovulating each month and its just a progesterone issue. He didn't even run all the PCOS tests for instance. He actually said that my bloods show I don't have it - confusing! Anyway, he then said that he would prescibe me with progesterone supplements for the next month just in case I did fall in it and I have a scan booked for 2 weeks on Sat to see my little peanut! I then have one booked for 2 weeks after that so I can see the heartbeat (hopefully).
> Just praying and hoping it all goes well and to plan, and that peanut is a sticky one!
> 
> Oh and just another thing he said, he asked what my daily diet was like and he said that its too carb heavy, he said even salad was a carb? So I have to cut down massively. He also said that if I put on a lot of weight I'd probably get diabetes further down the line. Lucky I'm in no danger of that for now as my BMI is very low.
> Anyway it was all a bit weird!
> 
> So my plan is to take these supplements, continue with the cream too, and relax and hope everything goes to plan! FX!

I don't know about this doctor? Seems a little weird to me also...and everything I have read about PCOS would say that you do not have it! I am no doctor but common sense is common sense! There is a very good chance the prog. cream helped and maybe the B vits too. I have heard of people getting their BFPs in the first couple months using prog cream and/or B vits. If I don't get my BFP soon, I will def be giving it a try! It couldn't hurt, right? Your experience really gives me alot of hope because we seem to have the same issue and you got your BFP!:winkwink:

Mama- looks like it's still you and I waiting for that special BFP eggy! My opks still stark white but (tmi) a ton of watery and ewcm over the last several days, so I know it's coming. I'm just hoping that my LP stays atleast the 11 days it was last cycle.

Isaac- I think you are next...like the others said, hopefully this is just the start of a string of BFPs for all of us!

Sweetpea and marie- You ladies better keep stalking, fx we will all be joining you soon! And take care of yourselves and those LOs:flower:

Talk to you all in the morning O:)


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi ladies! May I join you?

I'm 28 and have a baby girl who will be five weeks old tomorrow. It took nine cycles of charting and well timed BDing to conceive her so my DH and I have decided not to use birth control going forward. We're really looking forward to adding to our family though we know it likely won't even have a chance to happen until she's at least six months old since I'm exclusively breastfeeding. In the meantime, we're just BDing when it feels right and hoping for a less stressful journey this time around. In a perfect world, we'd love to welcome twin boys to our family in early 2014.


----------



## elt1013

gardenofedens said:


> Hi ladies! May I join you?
> 
> I'm 28 and have a baby girl who will be five weeks old tomorrow. It took nine cycles of charting and well timed BDing to conceive her so my DH and I have decided not to use birth control going forward. We're really looking forward to adding to our family though we know it likely won't even have a chance to happen until she's at least six months old since I'm exclusively breastfeeding. In the meantime, we're just BDing when it feels right and hoping for a less stressful journey this time around. In a perfect world, we'd love to welcome twin boys to our family in early 2014.

Of course you can join...welcome and btw, your daughter is adorable! Oh, how I miss having a baby!


----------



## Hann12

Welcome gardenofedens! One thing I would say is that I know of a lot of people that got their cycles back almost straight away after BF, I know of two people in my last group who got pregnant very quickly while BF - they have exactly one year between their little ones. And this was after really struggling the first time round and having m/c's - just wanted to make you aware that by doin this you may find you have another one before you are prepared for it! 

Mama - I question the PCOS thing, I have no other symptoms! He said to get a PCOS diagnosis you need TWO of the following:
1) cysts on ovary - I have this
2) blood work to support I - nope
3) irregular cycles - I don't think I have this! A cycle every 30-35 days is not irregular in my view, yes it's not every 28 days but a lot of women aren't. I think irregular is how you have been, or people that get cycles every few months. He also said that these cycles finish with light menstrual flows that only last a couple of days OR super heavy flows that last longer than a week. Mine aren't like that either! 
I believe that I have cystic ovaries but apparently so do 25% of women who ovulate normally and don't even know they have them. I honestly think he was trying to scare me a bit so that I go back for more expensive tests. When I pushed it a bit he did say that obviously I have managed to conceive quite quickly both times so perhaps things don't affect me or maybe I've been lucky. It was a bit scary of him but as my DH said I've now conceived twice and already brought my DD into the world so hopefully my body remembers just fine what to do, so I should now forget all this PCOS stuff and just relax and enjoy the pregnancy. So that's what I'll be trying to do! 

I got my 'pregnant' on my digi this morning so I am very relieved to see that! 

IssacRalph - I know you know a fair bit being a nurse - they scheduled a ultrasound for when I'm 6weeks 1 day, presumably to check position and heartbeat, I read that only 50% of women see a heartbeat at 6 weeks, do you think I should push the appointment back by a week, even though they did ask to see me then? I would hate to go and for them to say there's no heartbeat but then again I also read accounts of loads of people saying there was one! Tricky!


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Gardenofeden! You're little one is so adorable! I second what Hann said too...I know a lot of women who get pregnant with #2 very quickly after having #1 even when #1 took some time to concieve...just be prepared for close together little ones if you proceed w/o bc ;) Some people are totally fine with that idea...others not so much. You sound like you guys would be up for the challenge though as you said you'd love twins next! My DH and I would love twins this go around as we're on our first together (and my step kids are a bit older)...but I think if I already had little ones running around, twins would be a bit much to handle. 

Elt - Hope you get your positive OPK soon! (Me too! Though I'm guessing yours is more reliable than mine! LOL)

Hann - Yeah, I'm not buying your diagnosis....I mean, my friend who's having twins and has PCOS isn't the typical and doesn't have a lot of the symptoms, but she was definitely not ovulating at all on her own and had tons of cysts in both ovaries. You've been confirmed that you're ovulating on your own and you've already had one baby just fine and now are pregnant again! I think that doc is nuts...definitely don't take his word for it! If you think there may be any truth to it see another doc first. ;)

Nothing knew here...just up late as I slept in this AM...lol Need to head to bed! Night all!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Welcome gardenofedens! One thing I would say is that I know of a lot of people that got their cycles back almost straight away after BF, I know of two people in my last group who got pregnant very quickly while BF - they have exactly one year between their little ones. And this was after really struggling the first time round and having m/c's - just wanted to make you aware that by doin this you may find you have another one before you are prepared for it!
> 
> Mama - I question the PCOS thing, I have no other symptoms! He said to get a PCOS diagnosis you need TWO of the following:
> 1) cysts on ovary - I have this
> 2) blood work to support I - nope
> 3) irregular cycles - I don't think I have this! A cycle every 30-35 days is not irregular in my view, yes it's not every 28 days but a lot of women aren't. I think irregular is how you have been, or people that get cycles every few months. He also said that these cycles finish with light menstrual flows that only last a couple of days OR super heavy flows that last longer than a week. Mine aren't like that either!
> I believe that I have cystic ovaries but apparently so do 25% of women who ovulate normally and don't even know they have them. I honestly think he was trying to scare me a bit so that I go back for more expensive tests. When I pushed it a bit he did say that obviously I have managed to conceive quite quickly both times so perhaps things don't affect me or maybe I've been lucky. It was a bit scary of him but as my DH said I've now conceived twice and already brought my DD into the world so hopefully my body remembers just fine what to do, so I should now forget all this PCOS stuff and just relax and enjoy the pregnancy. So that's what I'll be trying to do!
> 
> I got my 'pregnant' on my digi this morning so I am very relieved to see that!
> 
> IssacRalph - I know you know a fair bit being a nurse - they scheduled a ultrasound for when I'm 6weeks 1 day, presumably to check position and heartbeat, I read that only 50% of women see a heartbeat at 6 weeks, do you think I should push the appointment back by a week, even though they did ask to see me then? I would hate to go and for them to say there's no heartbeat but then again I also read accounts of loads of people saying there was one! Tricky!

Well this is a tricky one han! When I saw Isaacs hb I was 6weeks+5 & Defo there & strong! They say the heartbeat start somewhere between 5-6 weeks but its still not unusual not to see the baby at all! I think if you want peace of mind & ultimately save money I'd book one for about 7 weeks. Hope your feeling ok !

I'm just getting packed up to go on hols, can't wait! Not sure if we have a good signal so I may or may not be able to contact you girls. Mama & elt I would like to see you both ov please, no pressure, ha ha!


----------



## IsaacRalph

gardenofedens said:


> Hi ladies! May I join you?
> 
> I'm 28 and have a baby girl who will be five weeks old tomorrow. It took nine cycles of charting and well timed BDing to conceive her so my DH and I have decided not to use birth control going forward. We're really looking forward to adding to our family though we know it likely won't even have a chance to happen until she's at least six months old since I'm exclusively breastfeeding. In the meantime, we're just BDing when it feels right and hoping for a less stressful journey this time around. In a perfect world, we'd love to welcome twin boys to our family in early 2014.[/QUOTE
> 
> A big welcome hun, how exciting having a new joiner! Your lil daughter is just lovely. Hope to catch up with you more when i'm back from hols x


----------



## IsaacRalph

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome gardenofedens! One thing I would say is that I know of a lot of people that got their cycles back almost straight away after BF, I know of two people in my last group who got pregnant very quickly while BF - they have exactly one year between their little ones. And this was after really struggling the first time round and having m/c's - just wanted to make you aware that by doin this you may find you have another one before you are prepared for it!
> 
> Mama - I question the PCOS thing, I have no other symptoms! He said to get a PCOS diagnosis you need TWO of the following:
> 1) cysts on ovary - I have this
> 2) blood work to support I - nope
> 3) irregular cycles - I don't think I have this! A cycle every 30-35 days is not irregular in my view, yes it's not every 28 days but a lot of women aren't. I think irregular is how you have been, or people that get cycles every few months. He also said that these cycles finish with light menstrual flows that only last a couple of days OR super heavy flows that last longer than a week. Mine aren't like that either!
> I believe that I have cystic ovaries but apparently so do 25% of women who ovulate normally and don't even know they have them. I honestly think he was trying to scare me a bit so that I go back for more expensive tests. When I pushed it a bit he did say that obviously I have managed to conceive quite quickly both times so perhaps things don't affect me or maybe I've been lucky. It was a bit scary of him but as my DH said I've now conceived twice and already brought my DD into the world so hopefully my body remembers just fine what to do, so I should now forget all this PCOS stuff and just relax and enjoy the pregnancy. So that's what I'll be trying to do!
> 
> I got my 'pregnant' on my digi this morning so I am very relieved to see that!
> 
> IssacRalph - I know you know a fair bit being a nurse - they scheduled a ultrasound for when I'm 6weeks 1 day, presumably to check position and heartbeat, I read that only 50% of women see a heartbeat at 6 weeks, do you think I should push the appointment back by a week, even though they did ask to see me then? I would hate to go and for them to say there's no heartbeat but then again I also read accounts of loads of people saying there was one! Tricky!
> 
> Well this is a tricky one han! When I saw Isaacs hb I was 6weeks+5 & Defo there & strong! They say the heartbeat start somewhere between 5-6 weeks but its still not unusual not to see the baby at all! I think if you want peace of mind & ultimately save money I'd book one for about 7 weeks. Hope your feeling ok !
> 
> I'm just getting packed up to go on hols, can't wait! Not sure if we have a good signal so I may or may not be able to contact you girls. Mama & elt I would like to see you both ov please, no pressure, ha ha!Click to expand...

P.s han that should to save money & ultimately peace of mind!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks IssacRalph! If we go at 7 weeks my DH needs to get time off works I'll speak to him and see if he can, otherwise guess we have to chance it at 6 weeks because I don't want to go alone just in case it's bad news! 

I hope you have a great holiday - your 2ww is going to zoom by! Are you back in a week? I go on holiday a week on Friday but we have free wifi so I'll be able to check in easily. So looking forward to a break too, haven't been on holiday for almost a year! Will be nice to lie in the sun and to watch my DD play in the swimming pool!


----------



## Hann12

Ps your chart has started very nicely in your 2ww, not too dissimilar from how mine was!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Ps your chart has started very nicely in your 2ww, not too dissimilar from how mine was!

Yeah han we're back on sunday just camping down cornwall but the weather looks fab so can't wait! Where you going somewhere hot?? It"ll just come at the right time for you just hope your ok with sickness. Yeah i'm still very much a pessimist & don't think i'm lucky enough to follow you with a bfp, that would be too much a coincidence wouldn't it? That's how I think, wish I didn't but i do! Nothing more I'd love at the moment but I still Feel very pleased I have my wonderful ds & if & that's a big IF we could never have any more I would be happy still!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Ps your chart has started very nicely in your 2ww, not too dissimilar from how mine was!
> 
> Yeah han we're back on sunday just camping down cornwall but the weather looks fab so can't wait! Where you going somewhere hot?? It"ll just come at the right time for you just hope your ok with sickness. Yeah i'm still very much a pessimist & don't think i'm lucky enough to follow you with a bfp, that would be too much a coincidence wouldn't it? That's how I think, wish I didn't but i do! Nothing more I'd love at the moment but I still Feel very pleased I have my wonderful ds & if & that's a big IF we could never have any more I would be happy still!Click to expand...

Well I thought the same thing this month because my bump buddie from last time, Mel, got her BFP but I did manage to get mine too - we have 5 weeks between us. It would be only a week or so between you and me if you got it this cycle so I am really hoping! No reason why not especially as you know thing thing is in working order! :) I know what you mean though because I felt like you did this time last week, feels like its never going to happen! It is though! 
Just have a great holiday and when you get back you'll be 9dpo!


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!  DH and I are definitely aware that it is possible to get pregnant sooner and we both think that would be fantastic. Ive just become a SAHM with Abigail so even though I'll have my hands full with another little one or two, i'd love it!! 

Anyway it's 3am here, just up nursing so better get back to bed before I have to get up again!


----------



## elt1013

Good morning everyone...lots of you seem to be on vacation or going on vacation soon, so have a wonderful time. Nothing much to report for me today besides a temp rise but still not above my other pre o temps, so still waiting...


----------



## MissMaternal

I think I should join this thread if you ladies don't mind!! My daughter is 7 months old and I had an amazing pregnancy, labour and birth with her and I am SO excited because we have just started TTC #2! I've been broody ever since I gave birth! :haha:

I don't temp or use OPKs or anything like that, we just kind of try to DTD at the right time... :shrug: I usually have normal 28 day ish cycles, even since birth, and my last AF was about the 14/15/16th August I THINK...so I reckon I'm roughly 5-7 DPO :thumbup: trying not to SS because I will go insane but I was very crampy/twingy yesterday...


----------



## MamaMac123

Hello everyone!

Welcome to MissMaternal! Your little girl is so cute! Exciting news that you're hopefully in the 2ww! When will you test? 

Gardenofeden - I'm curious, since you've mentioned wanting twins and you've mentioned it again in your ticker...I'm wondering if there's anything you are doing specifically to try for twins? :) Do twins run in your family at all? Just curious as DH and would love twins! Hehe 
As its looking like I may need to add soy or clomid to get myself ovulating its possible those could get us twins! 

Hann - still so psyched for you!!! :happydance: love seeing your new little siggy ticker!!! 

Isaac - have an awesome holiday! And Hann is right...charts looking great! 

Elt - my temps up a bit today too...but have a feeling its prob about where it should have been the past few days anyway....not at all high enough to get excited over. :sigh: still waiting...

Some sad news...my best friend (who got her :bfp: a week or 2 ago) just miscarried last night :( so sad for her. I'm so scared of that happening.


----------



## Hann12

Hi Missmaternal - hope you get your BFP - not long to wait!

Mama - thats sad about your friend, I hate thinking about m/c - especially at the moment! 
Your temp def looks pre ovulatory but FX it won't be long.

Elt - your temp could go up tomorrow and in which case you may have ovulated today? 

IsaacRalph - hope you are on holiday now and not thinking about the 2ww


----------



## gardenofedens

MamaMac123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Welcome to MissMaternal! Your little girl is so cute! Exciting news that you're hopefully in the 2ww! When will you test?
> 
> Gardenofeden - I'm curious, since you've mentioned wanting twins and you've mentioned it again in your ticker...I'm wondering if there's anything you are doing specifically to try for twins? :) Do twins run in your family at all? Just curious as DH and would love twins! Hehe
> As its looking like I may need to add soy or clomid to get myself ovulating its possible those could get us twins!
> 
> Hann - still so psyched for you!!! :happydance: love seeing your new little siggy ticker!!!
> 
> Isaac - have an awesome holiday! And Hann is right...charts looking great!
> 
> Elt - my temps up a bit today too...but have a feeling its prob about where it should have been the past few days anyway....not at all high enough to get excited over. :sigh: still waiting...
> 
> Some sad news...my best friend (who got her :bfp: a week or 2 ago) just miscarried last night :( so sad for her. I'm so scared of that happening.

Hi there! Dh and I would definitely love twins. I've always wanted twins and they run in my family from what I've been told (apparently my great grandma had four sets of twins but none survived as it was back in the early 1900s). Since we were prescribed clomid to conceive our daughter I do still have it and have thought about using it but we won't actively start ttc for a while. The plan is to ntnp until af returns and then I will start charting my bbt again and then in may 2012 we will start timing our bding and take things more seriously. If after a few months of that we still haven't conceived I'll probably reach for the clomid since that will put abigail at about a year old and we want our kids close together in age.


----------



## MelloYello

Well ladies....still no sign of AF and she was due today. Not gonna get my hopes up tho. She may pop up tomorrow. Even tho I'm usually right on time or a day early. Just gonna wait and see what tomorrow brings. Still got a BFN this morning tho. Late implantor maybe? BBT's are super high....I'm talkin 100.02 high....is that even heard of? What do you ladies think? I'm a nervous wreck over here so I could use ALL the feedback I can get.


----------



## Hann12

Mello I think I saw on another thread that you said that you got your positive opk on the weds/Thurs (not sure due to time difference) so you would have ovulated on the thurs/Friday. This means today (weds) you would be 12/13dpo and if you have a 14 day LP you would be due AF tomorrow or Fri. That means that you may well not get a pregnancy positive until tomorrow, many women don't until the day their AF is due/14dpo. Jessica who got a BFP on here a while back didn't get hers until around 20dpo. As for the temps, yes that seems high, any temperature over 100 is high and could mean that you are sick or not taking it properly. If someone pregnant gets a temperature that high they are meant to immediately get checked out. An average pregnancy temp ranges from 0.5-1.5 degrees higher than average preovulation temps.


----------



## MelloYello

Hann12 said:


> Mello I think I saw on another thread that you said that you got your positive opk on the weds/Thurs (not sure due to time difference) so you would have ovulated on the thurs/Friday. This means today (weds) you would be 12/13dpo and if you have a 14 day LP you would be due AF tomorrow or Fri. That means that you may well not get a pregnancy positive until tomorrow, many women don't until the day their AF is due/14dpo. Jessica who got a BFP on here a while back didn't get hers until around 20dpo. As for the temps, yes that seems high, any temperature over 100 is high and could mean that you are sick or not taking it properly. If someone pregnant gets a temperature that high they are meant to immediately get checked out. An average pregnancy temp ranges from 0.5-1.5 degrees higher than average preovulation temps.


I took the OPK but my Mom who is a medical assistant said they had to be equally dark and one line was faint. The high bbt.....I took my temp orally with a regular thermometer and came back 97.6. The high bbt alarmed me so I did contact my physician who did some urine and blood work but gotta wait on that. My BP was ok but I did have rapid heart rate. But he seems to think everything else seems fine. As for my AF is usually right at the 28th day (the 4th) or a day earlier oddly....ever since I was 13. But u may have a point. Not gonna test unless AF doesnt show tomorrow....thats the latest she's "suppose" to come. I planned to give her another day anyway. LOL


----------



## banana07

Hey Ladies

Welcome Gardenofedens and MissMaternal - Great to have some newcommers, there were only a few of us left here - All good of course because it means lots of BFPs!!! 

Yellomello - Its sounding good if AF hasn't arrived yet - Hope your temps is ok and maybe just wrong. Do you feel unwell at all?? fx for you!!

Mamamac - thats so sad about your friend - was she trying long to get pregnant :(. I also have such a fear of it happening to me, my sisters best friend had a mc at 7 weeks last month apparently she was trying for ages :( What CD are you now??

Great to see your still here in full swing Hann!!! 

Afm, AF has pretty much left the building, so onto the next cycle I'm CD5 now today don't usually O till CD19 so I've a bit of a twiddling my thumbs to be doing for the next 2 weeks! Worked out last night DH has the worst work shifts ever the week I'm due to O - I work 9am - 5pm monday - friday and that week he's working 5pm - 3am or 9pm - 7am - Disaster, we're going to have to get creative!!! 

:)


----------



## banana07

Am def doing preseed this month - have noticed from last 2 months I never have any ewcm, am fine while were in the act but there prob not enough for fertility. Going to order it online now - we live in a small town in the west of Ireland its hard enough to get OPK am sure they won't have preseed!! Am debating about doing BBT this month, is it worth it?? What does it tell you other than when you've ov which I know by the OPKs (I use the digi ones so i'm not guessing with lines etc...)

Might look into the Prog cream you used too Hann!!


----------



## banana07

K just ordered - preseed - 10 cheapie Ov tests and 3 Preg tests. Was going for my usual digi ov test but this going on longer then planned and starting to cost me a fortune the OPKs are costing me &#8364;27 a month then depending on how many preg tests &#8364;15 - &#8364;30 a month and I've just got the preseed for &#8364;19 (9goes). The IC Ov tests were &#8364;10 so I've spent &#8364;40 now instead of &#8364;60 - hopefully they work - I've Ov'd on CD19 last 2 cycles so hopefully it'll just be the same will do every other day from 14th anyway and the 3/4 days in a row CD18 - CD21.


----------



## MelloYello

banana07 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Welcome Gardenofedens and MissMaternal - Great to have some newcommers, there were only a few of us left here - All good of course because it means lots of BFPs!!!
> 
> Yellomello - Its sounding good if AF hasn't arrived yet - Hope your temps is ok and maybe just wrong. Do you feel unwell at all?? fx for you!!
> 
> Mamamac - thats so sad about your friend - was she trying long to get pregnant :(. I also have such a fear of it happening to me, my sisters best friend had a mc at 7 weeks last month apparently she was trying for ages :( What CD are you now??
> 
> Great to see your still here in full swing Hann!!!
> 
> Afm, AF has pretty much left the building, so onto the next cycle I'm CD5 now today don't usually O till CD19 so I've a bit of a twiddling my thumbs to be doing for the next 2 weeks! Worked out last night DH has the worst work shifts ever the week I'm due to O - I work 9am - 5pm monday - friday and that week he's working 5pm - 3am or 9pm - 7am - Disaster, we're going to have to get creative!!!
> 
> :)


I feel great. Don't feel sick or anything. i feel perfectly fine


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hi ladies:) wow a lot going on I've been watching the thread keepin everybody in my prayers, congrats hann!!! Ladies I'm sure your day is coming, everybody's charts look good and wishing babydust to u all! Keep ur heads high! Went to get my ultrasound yesterday baby measuring 10 days smaller then should hoping everything ok:)


----------



## Hann12

Hi Jessica - I'm sure everythings fine - was that the 12 week scan? Are they going to rescan between now and 20 weeks? I know loads of people who had dates brought forward and back by up to 10 days so FX its all fine.

Banana - sounds like a good plan to me - you are all set! Personally I found temping really helped but its totally up to you whether you think it will. I used preseed for the first 4 months then this cycle I changed to conceive plus (conceived DD with it first time using) and ta da got the positive. I know loads of success stories with preseed but I think conceive plus must just agree with me more. Try that if you run out of preseed.


----------



## banana07

Guess it just a game of wait and see then so melloyello - all my fingers and toes crossed for you :) 

Hey Jessica - great to hear from you, 10 days doesn't sound alot to me (but of course i'm not a professional!!) - I just can't imagine measurements can be that accurace look at the different sizes healthy babies come out anything from 5 - 10lbs. Maybe it had just took a spurt and will ease of growing for a while!! My friend was told her baby was 2-3 to big (scared the living daylights out of her!) but she had a perfectly normal 8lb. baby. Are they going to scan you again to see if anything changes??

Hann, I never heard of Concieve plus but all i've heard on these websites is preseed, preseed preseed. I'll give it a go and if no luck will try the other. Def think I need somethign in this department as I said i've never had the ewcm. Think I'll try one new thing each month so if no luck this month might try the temping. Hope the IC OPKs I got are ok, am just so used to the digi which just smiles back at me so no guessing!!!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Ten days is a big diff when I absolutely can't be any less along as she said. I go back to the doc 27th guess they ll tlk to me then I didn't have time to wait to c her and ultrasound tech said she d tlk to doc. I should get another scan then or wk later. We ll c!! Babydust to everybody!!! I'm still stalking this thread!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everyone!

Jessica - good to see you're still stalking us ;) sending crossed fingers, prayers as :dust: your way for your little bean

Mello - excited for you to test tomorrow! But echo what everyone else has mentioned...that temp seems much too high 

Banana - glad your AF is about done. We've got Preseed too and honestly I love it even for not ttc! It's just great stuff ;) 

Afm - I feel crazy! Lol So last night after work I checked my cm and cervix...high, soft, open and quite a bit of Ewcm! But of course I had no opks! So told DH we best get to it just in case :hehe: Today cm is more watery/creamy (could be partially from bd last night) and I broke down and got a couple opks from dollar store...totally negative! Not even a faint line. Temp this am was same as yesterday. Basically my highest pre ov temp but look! Ff has given back my crosshairs! Wtf??? It's still trying to tell me I ovulated the same day it thought before. So bizarre! If anything I may have ov yesterday and just haven't done the full on spike up in temps yet? I dont know. My body frustrates me so much! I never got crosshairs in my last cycle and temps were all over the place. Why am I getting them now?? 

I went to pick up more Vitex this morning and started browsing other items. I found this one called estrosense plus (I think - don't have bottle with me) which has Vitex in it and other stuff and is geared specifically towards helping regulate cycles and hormones etc and helping fertility. I decided to buy that one instead and give it a go. I haven't taken it yet as I want to do a bit more googling on it before I do but I'm excited about it :) hopefully it helps.


----------



## MelloYello

MamaMac123 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Jessica - good to see you're still stalking us ;) sending crossed fingers, prayers as :dust: your way for your little bean
> 
> Mello - excited for you to test tomorrow! But echo what everyone else has mentioned...that temp seems much too high
> 
> Banana - glad your AF is about done. We've got Preseed too and honestly I love it even for not ttc! It's just great stuff ;)
> 
> Afm - I feel crazy! Lol So last night after work I checked my cm and cervix...high, soft, open and quite a bit of Ewcm! But of course I had no opks! So told DH we best get to it just in case :hehe: Today cm is more watery/creamy (could be partially from bd last night) and I broke down and got a couple opks from dollar store...totally negative! Not even a faint line. Temp this am was same as yesterday. Basically my highest pre ov temp but look! Ff has given back my crosshairs! Wtf??? It's still trying to tell me I ovulated the same day it thought before. So bizarre! If anything I may have ov yesterday and just haven't done the full on spike up in temps yet? I dont know. My body frustrates me so much! I never got crosshairs in my last cycle and temps were all over the place. Why am I getting them now??
> 
> I went to pick up more Vitex this morning and started browsing other items. I found this one called estrosense plus (I think - don't have bottle with me) which has Vitex in it and other stuff and is geared specifically towards helping regulate cycles and hormones etc and helping fertility. I decided to buy that one instead and give it a go. I haven't taken it yet as I want to do a bit more googling on it before I do but I'm excited about it :) hopefully it helps.



I know.....so I bought a new one. LOL Now things are back to normal. And Hann was right AF shouldve came today but still NO sign of the:witch:!! But still got a BFN. What do I do now? :shrug:


----------



## MelloYello

Ok Ladies.....Hann was right AF was due today.....but still no sign of :witch:.....no symptoms of her or anything. Even lighter cramping than before. tested....still BFN. So should i just wait until I'm officially late and test tomorrow? S.O.S! LOL


----------



## Hann12

Mama - I don't mean this in a negative way but I don't think from your temps you have ovulated. I really think its still to come, it sounds like it won't be long with all the signs you have, its definitely getting there and your body is without a doubt gearing up to it. Mine was like that though - even last cycle I thought I was going to ov when at CD 12 I had the right cervix position and EWCM but then I still didn't until CD24! It can be misleading but the temps are the real truth tellers and I think you'll see a proper sustained shift when it happens. To be honest I don't know why FF is giving you crosshairs on that day, the only thing I can think is that your ovulation checker is not set to advanced but to one of their other predictors which is reading your temps funny. Check and see what its set to. 
When do your opks arrive? I hope soon because I think you will ov soon -I think you are looking for temps in the range of 97.6+. 
IssacRalph is very good at these charts so she might have something more to add and I might be totally wrong. 

Jessica - I have my FX for you that all is okay :hugs:

Banana - Its great that AF has left the building - you'll be BD before you know it! I think probably preseed and conceive plus are the same, its probably just coincidence that I got BFP with conceive plus each time! I did like preseed though. They are both expensive. 

AFM - did another IC pregnancy test this morning, much darker line. Figured I might do them every few days just to see how dark the line goes lol! I think I also started to feel a bit sick today too but then again it might be in my head! I am definitely exhausted though. Really need my holiday!

IssacRalph - hope you are having fun!


----------



## MamaMac123

Mello- I'd just keep testing if no AF...do you have any of the cheapie Internet tests or dollar store tests? I'd use those until you see a bfp then confirm it with a fancier test ;) 

As was mentioned, someone in here didn't get her bfp till 20 days past ov! Everyone's different so if no AF just keep testing I say!


----------



## Hann12

MelloYello said:


> Ok Ladies.....Hann was right AF was due today.....but still no sign of :witch:.....no symptoms of her or anything. Even lighter cramping than before. tested....still BFN. So should i just wait until I'm officially late and test tomorrow? S.O.S! LOL

If you tested already today I would leave it until tomorrow morning and retest then - no point wasting another test today if it didn't show on FMU. Cramping could go either way to be honest. You'll know for def in the next 24-48 hours. Keep an eye on your temps as that will tell you - if AF is coming that day your temp should drop back.


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Jessica - good to see you're still stalking us ;) sending crossed fingers, prayers as :dust: your way for your little bean
> 
> Mello - excited for you to test tomorrow! But echo what everyone else has mentioned...that temp seems much too high
> 
> Banana - glad your AF is about done. We've got Preseed too and honestly I love it even for not ttc! It's just great stuff ;)
> 
> Afm - I feel crazy! Lol So last night after work I checked my cm and cervix...high, soft, open and quite a bit of Ewcm! But of course I had no opks! So told DH we best get to it just in case :hehe: Today cm is more watery/creamy (could be partially from bd last night) and I broke down and got a couple opks from dollar store...totally negative! Not even a faint line. Temp this am was same as yesterday. Basically my highest pre ov temp but look! Ff has given back my crosshairs! Wtf??? It's still trying to tell me I ovulated the same day it thought before. So bizarre! If anything I may have ov yesterday and just haven't done the full on spike up in temps yet? I dont know. My body frustrates me so much! I never got crosshairs in my last cycle and temps were all over the place. Why am I getting them now??
> 
> I went to pick up more Vitex this morning and started browsing other items. I found this one called estrosense plus (I think - don't have bottle with me) which has Vitex in it and other stuff and is geared specifically towards helping regulate cycles and hormones etc and helping fertility. I decided to buy that one instead and give it a go. I haven't taken it yet as I want to do a bit more googling on it before I do but I'm excited about it :) hopefully it helps.

I'm with you this month...my body is nothing but a complete annoyance. Watery and ewcm for 9 days straight now! WTF is right! CD 20 and still haven't ovulated? Maybe this one is just going to be an anovulatory cycle...who knows? I sure don't, but I wish if that is the case, it would just just get done and overwith already! So much for all that bding doing any good this month.


----------



## MamaMac123

:hugs: Elt - I'm sorry and I'm with ya! Have your cycles been off like this before or are you usually regular?


----------



## MelloYello

MamaMac123 said:


> Mello- I'd just keep testing if no AF...do you have any of the cheapie Internet tests or dollar store tests? I'd use those until you see a bfp then confirm it with a fancier test ;)
> 
> As was mentioned, someone in here didn't get her bfp till 20 days past ov! Everyone's different so if no AF just keep testing I say!


Ordered some that should be here tomorrow. Hoping I'll know something soon. If not.....back to the Dr. on Friday.


----------



## MelloYello

elt1013 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Jessica - good to see you're still stalking us ;) sending crossed fingers, prayers as :dust: your way for your little bean
> 
> Mello - excited for you to test tomorrow! But echo what everyone else has mentioned...that temp seems much too high
> 
> Banana - glad your AF is about done. We've got Preseed too and honestly I love it even for not ttc! It's just great stuff ;)
> 
> Afm - I feel crazy! Lol So last night after work I checked my cm and cervix...high, soft, open and quite a bit of Ewcm! But of course I had no opks! So told DH we best get to it just in case :hehe: Today cm is more watery/creamy (could be partially from bd last night) and I broke down and got a couple opks from dollar store...totally negative! Not even a faint line. Temp this am was same as yesterday. Basically my highest pre ov temp but look! Ff has given back my crosshairs! Wtf??? It's still trying to tell me I ovulated the same day it thought before. So bizarre! If anything I may have ov yesterday and just haven't done the full on spike up in temps yet? I dont know. My body frustrates me so much! I never got crosshairs in my last cycle and temps were all over the place. Why am I getting them now??
> 
> I went to pick up more Vitex this morning and started browsing other items. I found this one called estrosense plus (I think - don't have bottle with me) which has Vitex in it and other stuff and is geared specifically towards helping regulate cycles and hormones etc and helping fertility. I decided to buy that one instead and give it a go. I haven't taken it yet as I want to do a bit more googling on it before I do but I'm excited about it :) hopefully it helps.
> 
> I'm with you this month...my body is nothing but a complete annoyance. Watery and ewcm for 9 days straight now! WTF is right! CD 20 and still haven't ovulated? Maybe this one is just going to be an anovulatory cycle...who knows? I sure don't, but I wish if that is the case, it would just just get done and overwith already! So much for all that bding doing any good this month.Click to expand...


I know!!! I bought a new BBT thermometer today. LOL.....because something was totally screwy with that one. LOL


----------



## MelloYello

Hann12 said:


> MelloYello said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies.....Hann was right AF was due today.....but still no sign of :witch:.....no symptoms of her or anything. Even lighter cramping than before. tested....still BFN. So should i just wait until I'm officially late and test tomorrow? S.O.S! LOL
> 
> If you tested already today I would leave it until tomorrow morning and retest then - no point wasting another test today if it didn't show on FMU. Cramping could go either way to be honest. You'll know for def in the next 24-48 hours. Keep an eye on your temps as that will tell you - if AF is coming that day your temp should drop back.Click to expand...

Ok.


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> :hugs: Elt - I'm sorry and I'm with ya! Have your cycles been off like this before or are you usually regular?

I am usually very regular 25-26 day cycle with never having ovulated after cd17. I did read though that it is not unusual to have an anovulatory cycle every now and then, but it just sucks because we really did great with the :sex: this month. My DH may be a super bd'er, lol, but even he needs a break sometimes! He has had a day here and there but we have been bding almost eveyday because I feel like as soon as we go on a break, I will ovulate! Oh well, he had break yesterday, so we will be back to it tonight! Just hoping I ovulate late instead of not at all...


----------



## MamaMac123

elt1013 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Elt - I'm sorry and I'm with ya! Have your cycles been off like this before or are you usually regular?
> 
> I am usually very regular 25-26 day cycle with never having ovulated after cd17. I did read though that it is not unusual to have an anovulatory cycle every now and then, but it just sucks because we really did great with the :sex: this month. My DH may be a super bd'er, lol, but even he needs a break sometimes! He has had a day here and there but we have been bding almost eveyday because I feel like as soon as we go on a break, I will ovulate! Oh well, he had break yesterday, so we will be back to it tonight! Just hoping I ovulate late instead of not at all...Click to expand...

FX for us both hun! :dust: 

So my Internet cheapies showed up in the mail today (of course because I broke down and spent another $10 on dollar store OPKs today! Lol) so that's happy....now I can test a whole bunch! Still no idea what FF is thinking giving me back those crosshairs...I thought you need 3 high temps in a row for that??? So weird. Will prob be gone tomorrow! I'm hoping though my temp goes up tomorrow to indicate I ovulated yesterday. Prob just wishful thinking though. All the physical signs were there but that happened last cycle too and then nothing. No temp shift :nope: :dohh:

I'm excited about this Estrosmart Plus though :) its geared more towards menstral regulation and fertility than Vitex alone. :happydance: FX it does good things for me.


----------



## MelloYello

Remember the lady that delivers the red box which is supposed to be your period in those tampon commercials? Well she makes deliveries at 3 am too. :witch:. Think I'm gonna take a break from trying for a while. This is emotionally exhausting.


----------



## banana07

Hey Mello - so sorry the witch got you, know exactly how you feel I was 2 days late and she got me at the weekend. It really is emotionally exausting no matter how hard you tell yourself your going to relax its impossible. 

Sorry Jessica I shouldn't have said anything I haven't a clue what I'm on about but I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you that everything is ok x

Elt & mamamac - Hope ye both ov soon - Hope yer bd anyway just incase :) 

No updates from me really as I said AF has pretty much left so 2 weeks till Ov (usually CD19 - CD6 now). IC OPk, Preseed & tests arrived in the post this morning almost wish I hadn't got them so early - its just teasing now looking at them!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Wow! Fast delivery Banana! Didn't u just order them yesterday or day before? Awesome! It'll be time to use them before u know it! :dust:


----------



## Hann12

Lol banana!! You are funny! 

Sorry AF got you mello - hopefully next month! 

Mama - why did you discount your day 21 temp? I can see why FF may give you crosshairs now, but do you think you have ov? Any luck on opk today?


----------



## MelloYello

banana07 said:


> Hey Mello - so sorry the witch got you, know exactly how you feel I was 2 days late and she got me at the weekend. It really is emotionally exausting no matter how hard you tell yourself your going to relax its impossible.
> 
> Sorry Jessica I shouldn't have said anything I haven't a clue what I'm on about but I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you that everything is ok x
> 
> Elt & mamamac - Hope ye both ov soon - Hope yer bd anyway just incase :)
> 
> No updates from me really as I said AF has pretty much left so 2 weeks till Ov (usually CD19 - CD6 now). IC OPk, Preseed & tests arrived in the post this morning almost wish I hadn't got them so early - its just teasing now looking at them!!


Thanks. Its so brown tho....not red but I'm sure its probably AF bc 14-15 DPO is too late for IB. Even tho it came 2 days late. I wish it would've came when it was suppose to the I wouldn't be so bummed. And my BBT was 99.03 this morning. I think I'm just one of those people who has a naturally high BBT.


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies
I have to get ready for work here soon, so I have to be quick. I will be able to post a little better later. Still no o for me, just kinda waiting for AF. I am just kinda wondering now, if I don't ov, how long can she take? I haven't had an anov cycle since charting so I have no idea what happens?


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann12 said:


> Lol banana!! You are funny!
> 
> Sorry AF got you mello - hopefully next month!
> 
> Mama - why did you discount your day 21 temp? I can see why FF may give you crosshairs now, but do you think you have ov? Any luck on opk today?

I discarded it because it was the night we were camping and I slept horribly and was freezing. I doubt it's accurate. FF kept the crosshairs there even before I discarded it though. I really don't think I ovulated. I imagine I'll get a lower temp in next couple days that will take the crosshairs away. Temp just isn't high enough to indicate ov. :shrug: Think ff is just wrong.


----------



## MamaMac123

elt1013 said:


> Hello ladies
> I have to get ready for work here soon, so I have to be quick. I will be able to post a little better later. Still no o for me, just kinda waiting for AF. I am just kinda wondering now, if I don't ov, how long can she take? I haven't had an anov cycle since charting so I have no idea what happens?

Hmm depends on each person I think. I have a friend with pcos who never ovulated but always had a normal cycle. For me, not ovulating last month meant no AF until I started metformin. No idea what typically happens for someone without pcos who has an anovulatory cycle. Maybe try a chart search on ff and search anovulatory cycles to see what happens to others.


----------



## Hann12

Elt - I think most people with anovulatory cycles have a slightly longer one than normal.


----------



## banana07

Hey yeah only ordered them yesterday - ordered from an irish company so most things are next day delivery - thankfully Ireland is not that big so can't possibly take them too long!!! :D


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> I have to get ready for work here soon, so I have to be quick. I will be able to post a little better later. Still no o for me, just kinda waiting for AF. I am just kinda wondering now, if I don't ov, how long can she take? I haven't had an anov cycle since charting so I have no idea what happens?
> 
> Hmm depends on each person I think. I have a friend with pcos who never ovulated but always had a normal cycle. For me, not ovulating last month meant no AF until I started metformin. No idea what typically happens for someone without pcos who has an anovulatory cycle. Maybe try a chart search on ff and search anovulatory cycles to see what happens to others.Click to expand...

I didn't even think of that...good idea!


----------



## MamaMac123

So I tried out my ic opks tonight and got a pretty good line. Not dark enough for positive but darker than I've ever gotten on dollar store opks. As its my first time using the ic I'm not sure if that is the reason. But I'm hoping maybe it's indicating that ov is coming. Guess we'll see....


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Banana- ur fine Girl! Dont b sorry about anything:) was talkin to a lady I use to wrk with that use to wrk in L&D for 10 yrs and she said baby probably will
Catch up in next cpl weeks plus I've lost 4lbs in 2 1/2 wks so might play a part. We shall c in few weeks. I'm praying for every one of u ladies!


----------



## Hann12

Mama -I'd say if there is a good line that ov is just around the corner yay!!

Elt - any change today? 

Jessica - sounds like you hav spoken to someone knowledgeable and reassuring. I'm sure the weightloss will have played a part too. Hopefully everything will be fine! 

AFm - just tired and now have a sore throat. Apart from that no symptoms but poas this morning and still very much positive - now14dpo!


----------



## banana07

Oh Mamamac that sounds promising - its horrible getting excited when you get a line or a symptom a few moments of bliss then you start second guessing everything, is it somethign I ate, different brand etc!! fx 4u!! 

Hann, so funny how you still POAS - I'm dying to POAS but only CD7 long way to go yet - I hid my package way at the back of the wardrobe last night couldn't stop looking at them took all my will power not to POAS last night!!! 

Sounds good Jessica - are you trying to loose weight or did it just fall off?? 

My friends and doc couldn't understand that I was 2lbs lighter the day I went into labour from the day I found out I was pregnant. Was a size 12(uk) when I got pregnant and left the hosp in size 10(uk)!!! Had a perfectly healthy 8lb 3oz baby boy!! I hadn't been physically sick during the preg but didn't eat that much as felt sick all the time from afternoon onwards. There was no fear of it staying off tho and I'm sure I won't be as luck this time!!! 

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well good morning girls! Quick message as just stopped outside a shop with signal, going back to tent in a mo for some lunch then off to the beach for the day, it sure is lovely weather & this holiday has been just what I needed.
Han- hope your not too tired & yes happy 4 weeks pregnant, well-done!
Ban- you'll soon be peeing on those sticks hun, I find it comes around quite quickly
Mama- good luck on that line getting even darker but I assume your bding anyway to be on the safeside
Elt- I had an anovulatory cycle before I got pregnant with ds they complety normal but extremely annoying, I got my AF as normal!
Afm- pms symptoms started few days ago, heartburn, cramps nausea on & off & today which is normal sore boobs, feeling really hungry & headachy, yeah I just love this time of the month! Defo not thinking its going to lead to bfp as all experienced before! Not charting either as just can't be bothered whilst on hols. Anyway catch up with you girlies soon Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry Jessica- praying that your baby catches up on those scans & stops worrying you so! Grow baby grow! I remember my due date changing 3 times by a week & back & forth!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey Isaac! Nice to hear from you ;) Glad your hols are going so well! Good luck with the rest of the tww and think happy thoughts! 

Hann - lol love that you poas again! Hehe too cute! I totally would I'm sure! 

Banana - wow! That's amazing that you lost weight in pregnancy. Im sure I'll be the person who gains 50 lb even when I'm throwing everything up! Lol

Afm - small rise in temp today but nothing big time yet. Ff still thinks I ovulated....I still don't buy it haha. I'm feeling a bit hopeful for opk today after yesterday's line, but this morning I overslept and had to rush to get to work and forgot to grab a couple opks! Errrrrr! Only work about 10 mins from home so I may break down and run home to get them haha my luck I'll miss the elusive positive if I don't! We did bd last night so we're covered regardless but I want to see it, you know?


----------



## HappyCpl

Good morning ladies. I'm sorry I haven't been around. Things have been very crazy these last 2 weeks. We took a little vacation to the beach. It was so nice to get away. So between work, getting a family packed up, lots of driving, and then vacation, I'm worn out. Lol. I've been trying to play catch up on the posts. 

Hann- Congrats lady! That's awesome on your BFP. Praying for a healthy 9 months for you. 

To the others, hang in there ladies. Any guesses who we think will have the next BFP? Hoping Hann has started a trend for us :)

To our newest additions- WELCOME. We can't wait to get to know y'all. This is a wonderful group of ladies who are all so caring and supportive. 

AFM- I'm trying something new this month. I think I remember reading that someone else on here tried this before. Since DH's swimmers do not want to cooperate, I bought some soft cups. I'm also back to using OPK's this month but not telling DH when I'm OV'ing. At OV time, after BD I'm going to insert a soft cup to keep his swimmers in place. Gonna give them a helping hand to my cervix. Yesterday I got a very negative OPK. Figured it would be a few more days before we got a positive. After BD last night, I thought I'd try out the soft cups and see if there was any leaking, slipping out, etc. I wake up this morning to a very positive OPK. Glad i decided to go ahead and try them out :). Im having lots of OV pains on my right side this morning. So im rxpecting OV to happen tonight or tomorrow. No need for preseed either. I've had an upper respiratory infection and have been taking Mucinex. WOW is all I can say. I've had LOADS of CM. DH is loving that for sure. I'm going to wear something special tonight. Today will be day 3 of straight BD and I want to make sure DH keeps up his stamina. Hoping for a good month this month. 

Hope everyone is well and has a great day!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

banana07 said:


> Oh Mamamac that sounds promising - its horrible getting excited when you get a line or a symptom a few moments of bliss then you start second guessing everything, is it somethign I ate, different brand etc!! fx 4u!!
> 
> Hann, so funny how you still POAS - I'm dying to POAS but only CD7 long way to go yet - I hid my package way at the back of the wardrobe last night couldn't stop looking at them took all my will power not to POAS last night!!!
> 
> Sounds good Jessica - are you trying to loose weight or did it just fall off??
> 
> My friends and doc couldn't understand that I was 2lbs lighter the day I went into labour from the day I found out I was pregnant. Was a size 12(uk) when I got pregnant and left the hosp in size 10(uk)!!! Had a perfectly healthy 8lb 3oz baby boy!! I hadn't been physically sick during the preg but didn't eat that much as felt sick all the time from afternoon onwards. There was no fear of it staying off tho and I'm sure I won't be as luck this time!!!
> 
> :)

Deff not tryin lol been sooo sick can't eat an if I do I throw up phenagrin just knocks me out! It's gettin better so hopefully I'll be able to eat now I'm 12 wks so should b better!


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome back Happycpl! We've missed ya! 

Sounds like you've got all the bases covered this month! Maybe you'll be our next :bfp:!!! ;) Still holding out hope for Isaac though! She's in the 2ww and on hols right now.


----------



## HappyCpl

Come on Isaac! We need some more good news. Hope you're having fun!


----------



## elt1013

Hello again ladies...

Mama- hopefully today that line will be a blazing positive for you.

Hann- so funny that even being preggo can't cure our poas addicition.

Isaac- thanks for the info on the anov cycle thing, hopefully af will be here as expected if this is what is going on. I am just over this cycle and I am ready for the next! And it would be great to get pregnant the month after an aweful cycle...lets hope! Keeping my fx for you though that those are preg symptoms instead of af.

Happy- I have heard good things about the soft cups and hopefully that will do the trick for you.

Jessica- Sorry you are so sick...I know the feeling as I was terribly sick 24/7 from 7 weeks to 7 months with DD. I tried phenergan but it did absolutely nothing, so I was put on zofran which was a complete miracle drug! Hopefully it will be over for you soon.

banana- Hoping the time flies for you and you will poas in no time.

AFM- slight temp rise today but once again didn't sleep the best, so I guess I won't know until tmrw if it was accurate but I'm guessing not. Still stark white opks aswell. Trying to stay positive and praying my next cycle is better!


----------



## elt1013

Good morning to you ladies...it is not morning here but I figure by the time most of you read this, it will be for you. I work a long day tmrw, so I figured I would update now and catch up to what is going on with you all tmrw night. I have had the teeny tiniest bit of brown spotting (only when I wipe) for about 4 hrs now, so thank god af is on her way and I can start over. I never have brownish blood tho, so it must be something having to do with an anov cycle?? 
Isaac, do you remember if you had normal pms symptoms before af with your anov cycle? I didn't have any bad mood swings like usual, but a little emotional, skin breakout, terrible headaches, tender boobs, and hot flashes. I just ask because people keep telling me that since you don't ovulate, you dont have af (I guess it is considered estrogen breakthrough bleeding or something), and you don't have the progesterone, so you can't get pms with anov cycle? but that can't be true because I def do! I actually usually have pms about a week leading up to af and it stops just before, but it still going on now. Just had to take ibuprofen for this terrible headache! 
Have a great day ladies and I will check up on here tmrw.


----------



## Hann12

Elt - do you think you just missed the ov and it's IB? Mine was browny cm - I hope it is!! 

IsaacRalph - really hope you are wrong and that the symptoms you are feeling are BFP related! I know it's probably hard to imagine right now so I'll imagine it for you and keep my Fx for you! 

Mama - your temps seem to be above your coverline now, do you think you did ov? I guess you'll know soon enough as AF will arrive - or not!! 

Happycpl - your plan is great to keep DH in the dark, and what good timing! Think you'll def have some swimmer up there to catch the egg! 

Banana - have you started to POAS yet? 

Afm - obviously new day so POAS again, did a digi and it now says 2-3 weeks so my hcg levels are rising which is good! I joined a thread in first tri for may babies due and load of people seem to be mc. I think I need to stop going on it for a bit as its really scaring me. Feel like I'm a bit paranoid now! Its not a nice feeling, need to try and relax and just hope everything is fine. Off on holiday in 6 days which shoul help keep my mind off such horrible thoughts! 
It's a lovely hot day here so I'm off to London to see some friends and have lunch, think everyone will be drinking so going to say I have to drive my DH to his friends house later. I think today will be the last day I miss alcohol though because I'm starting to feel ever so slightly sick. Looking forward to a nice afternoon anyway! 
Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls! Hope everyone's having a happy weekend so far :) 

Elt - I know I always had some Pms symptoms even when on bc and so was def not ovulating! Symptoms were milder than regular Pms but they were still there. 
Hope it is your AF so you can move on to a new cycle! 

Hann - that's so sad about all the mc :( I'm so scared of that. Fx nothin like that for u! Just hang with us and be the shining star with the bump in the sea of wishful thinking lol Hope your friends lunch is wonderful! 

Afm - okay, like Hann mentioned, my temps have stayed above cover line and seem to be going upwards slowly but surely. I'm starting to wonder if I really have ovulated and either just missed the surge or my body simply doesn't get me a positive opk (that's possible right?) and that might make sense since my temps have gone up but not by much. Maybe my hormone levels are just lower than average? Maybe since its my first cycle on the meds and it'll take a few months to really regulate? What do you guys think? Have you ever seen someone ov but have their temps only go up a bit like how mine is now?


----------



## elt1013

Hann- It would be nice if that was the case...but my temps don't reflect that I o'd at all! I have heard of rare cases of this happening, but I am just pretty sure I didn't since I usually get a temp rise. It is probably a good idea to stay out of the threads where that seems to be happening alot, it is super sad that is happening to them, but it isn't something that you should be worrying about all the time in this happy time for you. And that is not going to happen to you anyhow!! You don't have a history of m/c or anything, right?


----------



## elt1013

Hann- It would be nice if that was the case...but my temps don't reflect that I o'd at all! I have heard of rare cases of this happening, but I am just pretty sure I didn't since I usually get a temp rise. I guess there is a tiny bit of hope though. 
It is probably a good idea to stay out of the threads where that seems to be happening alot, it is super sad that is happening to them, but it isn't something that you should be worrying about all the time in this happy time for you. And that is not going to happen to you anyhow!! You don't have a history of m/c or anything, right?

Mama- Thanks for the info about the pms. I was starting to think I was creating pms symptoms like I seem to do preggo symptoms sometimes, lol.

AFM- I am still having the watery, brownish cm today and still extremely light(same as yesterday), no pad or anything needed. I just wish I would start some sort of flow to start a new cycle! My gosh...I hope this doesn't last for several days. And of course, all I keep thinking is all the what ifs...what if I never get a flow, and it is just this spotting for a few or for several days? How will I determine the start of a new cycle? I know I am just making myself crazy and getting too far ahead of myself, but I can't help it. Oh well, like always, I guess only time will tell. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## elt1013

Oops...just realized I posted part of that twice!


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - :hugs: it's so frustrating when you're body isn't working like it should. I remember last cycle how I'd keep getting this teasing spotting every few weeks and nothing would ever come of it. But I doubt that will happen with you as your cycles are usually normal. Hopefully this is just the start of AF and the fact that you didn't ov this month could account for the difference in the start of it. Hang tight and think positive. Hopefully AF will be in full swing in the next day or so. Fx! 

Afm - been reading up on some things that are pcos specific. Apparently it's pretty common for OPKs to not work well for pcos women. Either our LH levels are elevated often so we get a lot of false positives or we have slightly elevated levels which cause us to have faint OPK lines most of the time and never really get a positive (which is what's happening for me I think). So OPKs may not be a good thing for me (which figures since I just bought a ton of IC!!!! Lol) but at least this explains all my half lines that never get positive. And might mean I really did ov even with neg results. Also I've been reading that with pcos bbt temps are usually all over the board up and down and up and down (just like mine was all last cycle and the first half of this cycle) but that when we ov it levels out in the higher temps (just like mines doing!) so I've got fx that this supports the idea that I have ovulated. Ugh I hate not knowing for sure though! But hopefully as I go forward every month my cycle patterns will get clearer and won't be so much guesswork. If I'm really lucky I won't need to rely on it too long! If I can just get ovulating maybe I'll get a :bfp: soon!


----------



## Hann12

Elt - how annoying, I had some spotting on cycle 2and 4, it's frustrating! I actually ovulated a week after the spotting in the end so maybe all is not lost for you! I hope so! 

Mama - I had read that about PCOS too, it's annoying for you because you really want confirmation that you have ovulated but the normal easy ways might not work! If you do get AF soon then I guess you will know. I know the most accurate way to temp is vaginaly, it's not everyone's thing but you will get more accurate temps do it might be worth considering that next cycle - if there is one! 

I have stayed off the main may baby thread but I was on a smaller one which was lovely and nice and upbeat but this morning one of the girls has posted about mc. It's so sad! I just have to hope it doesn't happen to me! Poor girl though woke up to that. I hope she isn't as she was my dd buddy! It's terrible that people can go through such a journey to get that BFP then to lose it again. Must try to relax and pray all will be fine!!

Isaacralph - I think you are back today! Any news? Fx for you


----------



## elt1013

Mama- I hope like Hann said, there won't be next cycle for you! But if there is, temping vaginally is a good idea...I temped orally my first 2 cycles and had very erratic temps even when following bbt guidelines completely. Last 2, I have been temping vaginally and it is way more accurate, for me anyhow. I have a clear pattern which makes it nice to be able to tell the exact day of o!

Hann- It would be nice to still ovulate, but I am ok with a anov cycle I guess since it seems to be normal every now and then. I am sure I have had some before, and just didn't notice it because of not temping or anything. I just hope this means that my next egg will be a super strong one to make up for this cycle! 
It is so nice to see you in here everyday Hann...most ladies move on to other threads for preggo girls completely (which I totally understand and think is great aswell), but it is so nice that you have hung around with us! I can't wait to start hearing news about your baby's heartbeat and ultrasounds and all that fun stuff to come!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls i'm finally unpacked & at home, had a fab holiday, gorgeous weather! I've never seen ds smile so much he loves the outdoors, we all do!
So where to start??? 

Elt- re those pms symptoms, yes I think I remember having some, mainly headaches along with a super light AF! Hows the bleeding going now?? Sorry you've had a month out hun it really sucks but then our bodies can be very unpredictable & sometimes even everyday stresses can affect your cycle! Hoping next month you get lucky!

Mama- hey girl those temps look promising, do you Feel any different any pms symptoms? Did you do plenty of bding on & around the day ff has predicted ov?? Fx'd things are getting better for you

Banana- not long to go then you can get your poas fix, i'm like han & even when preggers can't resist, ha ha!

Han- hows it all going you pregnant person?? Sickness starting already? I always find morning sickness so reassuring especially after my mmc! I used to smile whilst vomming, yes i'm completly mad! Try not to worry yourself about miscarrying I know its what us women do but try & enjoy this special time, ehat will be will be & all that! 

Afm- so relaxed after hols & not given ttc much thought although it has been lurking in the depth of my brain. Pms symptoms are pretty mild this month, was having backache & AF cramps but now they have gone for now at least! Do not Feel pregnant at all been tired but that's all the fresh air I've been getting! Bit of creamy cm which is also normal for me! Don't Feel like I should test anytime soon as I will just carry on dreaming I get bfp before I get AF or a bfn!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Having a little catch up & stalk around & just found out runnergrl has lost her baby! :-( this has deeply saddened me, my thoughts are with her & her family!


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Having a little catch up & stalk around & just found out runnergrl has lost her baby! :-( this has deeply saddened me, my thoughts are with her & her family!

Aww...that is terribly sad. My thoughts are also with her and her family. Hopefully in her own time, when she's ready, she will come back here and join us.


----------



## Hann12

That is really sad, so much out there :(


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> Having a little catch up & stalk around & just found out runnergrl has lost her baby! :-( this has deeply saddened me, my thoughts are with her & her family!

:cry: this is so sad. I've heard of so many mc lately and it just breaks my heart :cry:


----------



## elt1013

I just started a new cycle on FF (for when the spotting started 3 days ago) since most people and info online said to do so. I had some spotting earlier which has stopped for now, so basically that may have been all I will have for af. If I happen to start a full on af soon, I will change it back, but from what I read, I may not get a full on af for awile. Like Isaac said, it is like skipping a cycle entirely sometimes. This one may be much more unpredictable though with ovulation being sooner than normal, from what I have heard. Hopefully I will be back to normal soon.

Glad to have you back Isaac...and glad you had a good time.


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac - so good to have u back with us! Glad your holidays were lovely and relaxing! 

Afm - I'm actually started to get excited over here! I talked to a friend of mine today who has pcos and who used a fertility specialist for 3 of her 4 children. I showed her my chart and she thinks it looks like I have ovulated but she questioned if I should have discarded my really low temp. I told her my reason for doing so (camping, bad sleep, etc) and she told me that I should count it because if that was the caseit would be higher than it should be not lower. So I went back and undisregarded it and ff changed my ov date to that one. We think that big drop was my dip before ovulating and now my chart looks pretty spot on....including a slit dip today....maybe implantation dip???? Not sure...when does that happen? If we're right then today is 6 dpo...is that about the right time for implantation? Also, the day I supposedly ovulated I didn't OPK...it was about 4-5 days there I didn't as I had no tests. When I started opking again I kept getting visible lines but as the days have gone its gotten fainter and fainter....so maybe that indicates I missed it and the LH has slowly decreased the past few days since ov? Can that happen? Anyway...the point is I'm excited :happydance: FINALLY it appears my body may be working for me!!! So I'm planning to test Sat if I can stand to wait that long...DH and I are doing an anniversary hotel thing this coming weekend...wouldn't it be an awesome anniversary gift to get a :bfp: to give him! My one spot of gloom is that we didn't bd that day :nope: We did bd the day before in AM and the day after in PM. Do you guys think that's close enough? Do I still have a decent chance or is it a long shot because of timing? I hope we're not out due to missing that day. But if we are I'll still just be so thrilled to have ov'd and to have a good idea of what to expect next cycle and when to expect it! Hooray! 

One question....the 21 day bloods....how many days past ov is that? I sort of want to see if I can have that done to confirm ov since I didnt do OPK. I just don't want to think I've ov if I haven't. Would be nice to have confirmation. Not even sure if I can get it but hoping I can. If I call my doc what do I ask for??? I've never had a doc mention it. Only ever heard it here from u guys. 

:dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

elt1013 said:


> I just started a new cycle on FF (for when the spotting started 3 days ago) since most people and info online said to do so. I had some spotting earlier which has stopped for now, so basically that may have been all I will have for af. If I happen to start a full on af soon, I will change it back, but from what I read, I may not get a full on af for awile. Like Isaac said, it is like skipping a cycle entirely sometimes. This one may be much more unpredictable though with ovulation being sooner than normal, from what I have heard. Hopefully I will be back to normal soon.
> 
> Glad to have you back Isaac...and glad you had a good time.

:thumbup: good stuff!!! A fresh cycle can help lift your spirits too. Fx that this cycle is much more productive for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

MamaMac123 said:


> Isaac - so good to have u back with us! Glad your holidays were lovely and relaxing!
> 
> Afm - I'm actually started to get excited over here! I talked to a friend of mine today who has pcos and who used a fertility specialist for 3 of her 4 children. I showed her my chart and she thinks it looks like I have ovulated but she questioned if I should have discarded my really low temp. I told her my reason for doing so (camping, bad sleep, etc) and she told me that I should count it because if that was the caseit would be higher than it should be not lower. So I went back and undisregarded it and ff changed my ov date to that one. We think that big drop was my dip before ovulating and now my chart looks pretty spot on....including a slit dip today....maybe implantation dip???? Not sure...when does that happen? If we're right then today is 6 dpo...is that about the right time for implantation? Also, the day I supposedly ovulated I didn't OPK...it was about 4-5 days there I didn't as I had no tests. When I started opking again I kept getting visible lines but as the days have gone its gotten fainter and fainter....so maybe that indicates I missed it and the LH has slowly decreased the past few days since ov? Can that happen? Anyway...the point is I'm excited :happydance: FINALLY it appears my body may be working for me!!! So I'm planning to test Sat if I can stand to wait that long...DH and I are doing an anniversary hotel thing this coming weekend...wouldn't it be an awesome anniversary gift to get a :bfp: to give him! My one spot of gloom is that we didn't bd that day :nope: We did bd the day before in AM and the day after in PM. Do you guys think that's close enough? Do I still have a decent chance or is it a long shot because of timing? I hope we're not out due to missing that day. But if we are I'll still just be so thrilled to have ov'd and to have a good idea of what to expect next cycle and when to expect it! Hooray!
> 
> One question....the 21 day bloods....how many days past ov is that? I sort of want to see if I can have that done to confirm ov since I didnt do OPK. I just don't want to think I've ov if I haven't. Would be nice to have confirmation. Not even sure if I can get it but hoping I can. If I call my doc what do I ask for??? I've never had a doc mention it. Only ever heard it here from u guys.
> 
> :dust: to you all!!!!

It's great you have ovulated!! don't worry about bding that day. The day before and two days before are best from everything I've read so you should be all good!  if you are 6dpo today, you should get the ovulation confirmation bloods tomorrow as they are done at 7dpo. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh and it's a progesterone test!


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> I just started a new cycle on FF (for when the spotting started 3 days ago) since most people and info online said to do so. I had some spotting earlier which has stopped for now, so basically that may have been all I will have for af. If I happen to start a full on af soon, I will change it back, but from what I read, I may not get a full on af for awile. Like Isaac said, it is like skipping a cycle entirely sometimes. This one may be much more unpredictable though with ovulation being sooner than normal, from what I have heard. Hopefully I will be back to normal soon.
> 
> Glad to have you back Isaac...and glad you had a good time.

Yeah that's better, but like you said you may have earlier ovulation, I don't think I did but if I were you I'd go poas crazy this month! Good luck this cycle elt x


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Isaac - so good to have u back with us! Glad your holidays were lovely and relaxing!
> 
> Afm - I'm actually started to get excited over here! I talked to a friend of mine today who has pcos and who used a fertility specialist for 3 of her 4 children. I showed her my chart and she thinks it looks like I have ovulated but she questioned if I should have discarded my really low temp. I told her my reason for doing so (camping, bad sleep, etc) and she told me that I should count it because if that was the caseit would be higher than it should be not lower. So I went back and undisregarded it and ff changed my ov date to that one. We think that big drop was my dip before ovulating and now my chart looks pretty spot on....including a slit dip today....maybe implantation dip???? Not sure...when does that happen? If we're right then today is 6 dpo...is that about the right time for implantation? Also, the day I supposedly ovulated I didn't OPK...it was about 4-5 days there I didn't as I had no tests. When I started opking again I kept getting visible lines but as the days have gone its gotten fainter and fainter....so maybe that indicates I missed it and the LH has slowly decreased the past few days since ov? Can that happen? Anyway...the point is I'm excited :happydance: FINALLY it appears my body may be working for me!!! So I'm planning to test Sat if I can stand to wait that long...DH and I are doing an anniversary hotel thing this coming weekend...wouldn't it be an awesome anniversary gift to get a :bfp: to give him! My one spot of gloom is that we didn't bd that day :nope: We did bd the day before in AM and the day after in PM. Do you guys think that's close enough? Do I still have a decent chance or is it a long shot because of timing? I hope we're not out due to missing that day. But if we are I'll still just be so thrilled to have ov'd and to have a good idea of what to expect next cycle and when to expect it! Hooray!
> 
> One question....the 21 day bloods....how many days past ov is that? I sort of want to see if I can have that done to confirm ov since I didnt do OPK. I just don't want to think I've ov if I haven't. Would be nice to have confirmation. Not even sure if I can get it but hoping I can. If I call my doc what do I ask for??? I've never had a doc mention it. Only ever heard it here from u guys.
> 
> :dust: to you all!!!!

Woo hoo mama this is excellent news so excited for you! as far as your ff chart goes I've had some that look like tours with a big dip & not been pregnant my ff chart with ds hardly any dip & ta da bfp so what i'm trying to say is yes its looking good that you ovulated but I never can tell from my charts if its a bfp chart ,but please please please be very excited your only few days behind me too! yeah day 21 bloods should be done at 7dpo assuming most women ovulate on cd14 but as you know when you think you ovulated do it 7 days from then!


----------



## IsaacRalph

So they were sat there staring at me & had to do it bfn on ic at 10dpo. Not looking too great for us this month, not feeling too bad little bit gutted but I know it will happen one day & i'm kinda not in any rush! More frustrating than anything, so what's that 8month ttc now?? Blah blah blah x


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay... Now after all that my temp plummeted!!! :( :cry: Now what??? Still says I ovulated but what do you guys think??? :( I'm so sad :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Okay... Now after all that my temp plummeted!!! :( :cry: Now what??? Still says I ovulated but what do you guys think??? :( I'm so sad :(

Do you temp orally mama?? I do but sometimes have to take it few times & really dig it under tongue, today I had 2 different readings & charted the highest! Could be an implantation dip or always you can get a dip from 2nd estrogen surge! Try not to worry mama, remember your temps probably will be more erratic! I got bfn today so bit Miffed


----------



## MamaMac123

:hugs: Isaac about your bfn but its still early hun!! Fx for u!!!

I took my temp 3 seperate times before I let myself get up. All within .1 degree of each other. Then after I'd been up and back to sleep another hour or so I took again before I had to get up for work and it had only gone up .2 :( 

I'm just scared now this means I haven't ovulated at all. Is it even possible for implantation dip or estrogen surge to be that extreme of a drop in temp? I'm kicking myself for finally embracing it yesterday and really getting excited...like I jinxed the whole thing. Stupid I know but naturally my temp plummets the morning after I finally accept that things are really working finally! Ugh DH and I always say a prayer together before I leave for work and today I made him say it as I felt to low. He prayed that I'd be comforted and at peace with my body and I just burst into tears and ended up sobbing halfway to work this morning. I'm just so tired of nothing working right inside me. I feel like my body is failing us. :cry:


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> :hugs: Isaac about your bfn but its still early hun!! Fx for u!!!
> 
> I took my temp 3 seperate times before I let myself get up. All within .1 degree of each other. Then after I'd been up and back to sleep another hour or so I took again before I had to get up for work and it had only gone up .2 :(
> 
> I'm just scared now this means I haven't ovulated at all. Is it even possible for implantation dip or estrogen surge to be that extreme of a drop in temp? I'm kicking myself for finally embracing it yesterday and really getting excited...like I jinxed the whole thing. Stupid I know but naturally my temp plummets the morning after I finally accept that things are really working finally! Ugh DH and I always say a prayer together before I leave for work and today I made him say it as I felt to low. He prayed that I'd be comforted and at peace with my body and I just burst into tears and ended up sobbing halfway to work this morning. I'm just so tired of nothing working right inside me. I feel like my body is failing us. :cry:

Hun please try not to be sad:hugs: yeah sure I've seen dips way below coverline before I suppose the only way to be sure is to get those bloods done, is that possible today?? I will also mention you guys in my prayers tonight! Just remember there's always hope & especially for you, you may end up needing clomid & triggers but you will get there in the end! Hopefully you have ovulated on your own though! After ttc my first for so long with a mmc inbetween I felt I would never become a mummy but the birth of him soon was upon us! Don't ever let it grind you down mama x


----------



## Hann12

IssaacRalph - It is still early at 10dpo to get a bfp - I didn't get mine with my DD until 12dpo so there is still plenty of hope. FX!

Mama - I feel so bad for you, I just caught up with yesterdays post then saw todays. Its either one of two things, you have ovulated but your temps are up and down due to the PCOS - in which case if you go to the Dr and get a 21 day progesterone test today/tomorrow you will know for sure if you ovulated OR you haven't ovulated. 
If I didn't know you and was just reviewing your chart I would say you haven't ovulated but because I know your background I think there is some hope that you have but the only way you will know is if AF arrives in a week or if you get the progesterone test. 
Your temp range is very big, if you look at IsaacRalphs chart for example her temps both before and after ovulation range by 0.7 degrees fahrenheit - whereas yours range by a degree. If you therefore logically make you think you either must have ovulated or your temps are so variable that temping isn't going to work for you. I know that its not a terribly helpful comment to say that temping doesn't work for you but I didn't want you to be upset that your body isn't working because maybe it is but its just not reflecting it properly in the temps. 
If it was me I would continue to temp and opk just in case, and get the progesterone test :hugs:

Elt - good idea to start a new chart!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks girls :hugs: I'm feeling better as the day goes on and as I've researched it more. I never realized the implantation dip can go down below the coverline like this and that it's actually not that uncommon. I did a search for charts with pcos, metformin and the dip and got a ton of results. Of those, a lot of them dropped below coverline for 1-2 days and oddly, of those that dropped dramatically like that, a lot of them ended up with a positive test! Obviously that cheered me up, but I'm now back to feeling cautious in my optimism. The next couple days will be telling. Hopefully my temp goes right back up. The other thing I read is that the temp drop should be around a week after ovulation so if I ovulated last Monday then this dip is spot on. Also, the erratic nature of my temps is very normal for pcos. So all in all feeling better about things for now. 

I did call my doc office and asked about the blood test. The nurse didnt say for sure if I could have it done but she got me an apt with the doctor at 10 am tomorrow! That's so good..usually takes weeks to get in so maybe I can get the test done. Either way it will be good to touch base with the doc about how things are going on the met. 

Feeling much better. Sorry for starting the day on such a downer...thank you girls for being here to listen. :hugs:

How's everyone else today? Isaac...when do you plan to test again? Hann, hows the little bean? How are you feeling? Banana how are you? Hanging in during your wait to ovulate?


----------



## Hann12

Really hope you get the blood test Fx! I have also seen people drop below the cover line and get a BFP so hopefully it will happen!


----------



## elt1013

Mama- I hope that you did ovulate this month and your temp shoots right back up tmrw. I haven't been charting that long so I am no expert, but one thing I did notice when looking at yours is that you have had alot of watery and ewcm. That is one thing that I found happens alot when researching anov cycles. Has this happened before with yours in the past? I know I had alot with mine and way more than I usually have on an o cycle. But then again...like the others said, I have also seen alot of people have a temp drop below cover and right back up again. And yes, the next couple days will be very telling!

Isaac- It is so hard to see those bfns but I am like you and can't help but test. Sometimes I can't help but start testing at 6dpo, lol, even tho I know it's crazy. Wait a couple more days and don't count yourself out yet. 

AFM- my temp tmrw will also be very telling as I had a rise today and I can't think of anything that would have effected it. I actually slept great, so we'll see. Also, no more spotting since it stopped yesterday. Still stark white opks but I don't expect much from them anymore as I just don't seem to be one of the people they work well for.


----------



## sequeena

Am I ok to join? My son is 13 months and we've been ttc #2 since April. Af arrived on September 9th (29 day cycle after a mammoth 67 day cycle) so just waiting for her to bugger off :)


----------



## elt1013

Welcome sequeena and good luck this cycle!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks elt, good luck to you too! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Elt and welcome to Sequeena! :)


----------



## Hann12

Hi Squeena - hope it happens soon! FX

Just been to the dr to tell him I'm pregnant, which was obviously fine. I spoke to him about the fertility guy saying I had PCOS and he completely disagreed, he said my cycles are regular, my bloods don't support it, and PCOS suffers have a lot more cysts on their ovaries - more like 30+ (mine were 5-7). He said I might have multi cyst ovaries but not the sydrome and not something that he would even say it was polycystic. So I feel a bit better about that as I didn't think the other Dr could have been right! 

IsaacRalph - any POAS this morning? FX for you x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Welcome sequenna you'll love this thread I do! Good luck this cycle hun

Elt- will be interested to see how your temp is today & mama hope it goes back up for you mama!

Han- glad your gp has talked some sense finally, I agree I don't think you have pcos either! Obviously i'm no expert but I really think the fertitly clinic would've just got money out of you one way or another, its scary isn't it? Go in for one thing & get diagnosed wrongly with another. Congrats on telling your gp, that's one thing ticked off! You feeling ok?

Afm- no no poas stick today will test tomoz & that will be it this month! Not expecting it to be positive at all as I Feel my usual self with my periody cramps coming & boob ache! Cm has dried up & all other pms symptoms improving! I hope i'm wrong but I doubt it, I've had plenty of practice at telling if I am or not x


----------



## Hann12

Mama just saw your temp has skyrocketed up! Wow that's a good sign! 

Isaacralph - I'm still hopeful for you - your temps are still nice and high


----------



## IsaacRalph

Mama your chart looks fab!
Han re my chart, my charts always look good until about 14dpo then start to fall, I can't go by them anymore. Really hope its different this month, thanks hun x


----------



## elt1013

Hann- I agree that your doc sounds much more sensible than that fertility clinic!

Isaac- when are you expecting af? You usually have quite a long LP right?

Mama- nice temp spike this morning...glad to see that thing shoot back up, but wow...a whole degree!

AFM- total opposite of mama with a huge temp drop this morning and once again...I can't think of anything that would have effected it except for waking 10 minutes earlier than usual. I think this is the lowest temp I have ever had with bbt charting. I'm not sure what to think about all these wacky temps lately. I suppose it could be due to the anov cycle? It's weird because my temps are usually pretty consistant.


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning girls!

Welcome again Sequeena! So tell us a bit more about you? Any idea why you had such a long cycle before the last? Just coming off bc? Curious because I have pcos and my last cycle was almost 100 days! Your son is very cute! 

Isaac - still got fx for you! When is AF supposed to arrive? As Hann said, your temps are still up there looking good. 

Hann - so glad your doc was ale to reassure you and confirm what we all thought! Knew it wasn't pcos in your case! Scary but I wonder if Isaac is right and the fertility place is just milking ya for more $$$ creepy! So glad you got your :bfp: and don't need to worry about all that now! 

Elt - big drop in temp today I see...could it be AF on her way maybe? Seems odd to have it drop like that without having ovulated? So strange. Or maybe could it possibly be a pre ov dip? Maybe going to ovulate just really late? Fx your body starts giving some answers. :hugs: 

Afm - As Hann noticed, BIG jump up in temp! I'm so excited! Of course it makes the drama of yesterday seem ridiculous. Ttc emotions are such a roller coaster. Hopefully my temp will stay up now. I still wanted to go to the doc today and see about the 21 day bloods but I've got a sick little munchkin home from school today (I work as a nanny) so I won't be able to go to the apt which is a bummer. But I'm feeling better about things with that big jump up. Assuming temps stay up there and no AF I'm going to try to hold off testing till Sat morning. Although if my temps stay up I may cave in a day or two! I am so Team POAS!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> Hann- I agree that your doc sounds much more sensible than that fertility clinic!
> 
> Isaac- when are you expecting af? You usually have quite a long LP right?
> 
> Mama- nice temp spike this morning...glad to see that thing shoot back up, but wow...a whole degree!
> 
> AFM- total opposite of mama with a huge temp drop this morning and once again...I can't think of anything that would have effected it except for waking 10 minutes earlier than usual. I think this is the lowest temp I have ever had with bbt charting. I'm not sure what to think about all these wacky temps lately. I suppose it could be due to the anov cycle? It's weird because my temps are usually pretty consistant.

Umm strange I wonder what's going on with your temps elt?? Not quite sure really what really, yeah maybe your gonna get proper AF??

I'm not expecting AF until the weekend but I know full well she'll be arriving I have no doubts, yeah my LP is usually 15-16 days. With ds & 1st pregnancy I had bfp on 10dpo although I know its not impossible to get a later bfp I just don't think I won't! I've ordered loads of opks too & the smiley face ones thought I'd treat myself ha ha! I was thinking maybe it would be good to order them & sods law I'd get bfp but very sure i'm out this month & into trying for a June baby x


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Welcome again Sequeena! So tell us a bit more about you? Any idea why you had such a long cycle before the last? Just coming off bc? Curious because I have pcos and my last cycle was almost 100 days! Your son is very cute!
> 
> Isaac - still got fx for you! When is AF supposed to arrive? As Hann said, your temps are still up there looking good.
> 
> Hann - so glad your doc was ale to reassure you and confirm what we all thought! Knew it wasn't pcos in your case! Scary but I wonder if Isaac is right and the fertility place is just milking ya for more $$$ creepy! So glad you got your :bfp: and don't need to worry about all that now!
> 
> Elt - big drop in temp today I see...could it be AF on her way maybe? Seems odd to have it drop like that without having ovulated? So strange. Or maybe could it possibly be a pre ov dip? Maybe going to ovulate just really late? Fx your body starts giving some answers. :hugs:
> 
> Afm - As Hann noticed, BIG jump up in temp! I'm so excited! Of course it makes the drama of yesterday seem ridiculous. Ttc emotions are such a roller coaster. Hopefully my temp will stay up now. I still wanted to go to the doc today and see about the 21 day bloods but I've got a sick little munchkin home from school today (I work as a nanny) so I won't be able to go to the apt which is a bummer. But I'm feeling better about things with that big jump up. Assuming temps stay up there and no AF I'm going to try to hold off testing till Sat morning. Although if my temps stay up I may cave in a day or two! I am so Team POAS!!!

totally excited for you mama fx'd! I wonder how long your LP will last?? Shame you couldn't get bloods done but poorly munchkin comes first x


----------



## MamaMac123

Yeah I'm kind of bummed but I also feel more confident today that I've ovulated so I'm not going to stress it. I'll know for sure when I get AF or :bfp: :) ....or when nothing happens! Hopefully it's one of the first 2! Ff predicts AF on Tues (my 2 yr anniversary...what a gift! Haha good thing we're doing the hotel thing this weekend. Hopefully she's not early and spoils it!) I'm fx for an anniversary :bfp:! Experience says DH is pretty fertile... He and his ex got preggo right away when trying for all 3 of my step daughters. Hoping that if I oved a good egg his pro swimmers will do the rest! But either way, just so happy to ovulate!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay girls...thoughts please.... :) 

Just took an OPK and it's possibly the darkest I've ever gotten. Not sure as I need to compare to the one from last week but I compared it to yesterday's which was pretty faint and it's def darker. Even the control line is darker! Is that weird? Today's test line is almost equal to yesterday's control line. Odd and I'm now wondering maybe I actually ovulated last night? And maybe my dip yesterday was pre ov dip and today was the surge rise? Or is there a second surge of progesterone after the surge on estrogen that bout the temp down? Now I wish I'd OPK'd again last night (and bd! Once again we didn't last night! But we did the day before and we can tonight. Hope it's not too late if I did just ov!) anyway, just odd. Could be part of a second surge that brought temp back up high or could even be due to the pcos as I read those of us with it can get multiple false positives. Even though this isn't full on positive I wonder if it would have been last night. So just wondering what you guys make of it. Here's a pic....top is today and bottomis yesterday afternoon. ;) 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/d785757bcd6adf56da6234c457b5a6f0.jpg


----------



## MamaMac123

Update - this is interesting....apparently an OPK can read positive if you're preggers! The OPK picks up both hormones...so maybe the OPK getting darker is a good sign?? 

Here's the link that explained it: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Hann12

Mama that's pretty dark, I think either you ovulated yesterday and today is the rise or you are still about to ovulate and your temps are just off. I only ever got them that dark when it was around ovulation. The other times they were much more faint. I don't think you would get a second lutinising hormone surge - its not like the second estrogen surge. 
It's good news though as it means it either just happened or is just about to. I'd guess from you temps that it did yesterday. It's funny because when I saw your dip and rise this morning I thought it looked more like an ovulation increase.....


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> Update - this is interesting....apparently an OPK can read positive if you're preggers! The OPK picks up both hormones...so maybe the OPK getting darker is a good sign??
> 
> Here's the link that explained it: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Yes it can - but I think it goes completely dark, mine at 11dpo with an opk was darker than the control line. It's not the same as a hpt where any line is a positive line. You can always conform with a hpt, if it was a BFP on an opk then it would show on a hpt as hpt are more sensitive than opks


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Update - this is interesting....apparently an OPK can read positive if you're preggers! The OPK picks up both hormones...so maybe the OPK getting darker is a good sign??
> 
> Here's the link that explained it: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
> 
> Yes it can - but I think it goes completely dark, mine at 11dpo with an opk was darker than the control line. It's not the same as a hpt where any line is a positive line. You can always conform with a hpt, if it was a BFP on an opk then it would show on a hpt as hpt are more sensitive than opksClick to expand...

I heard that alot of people find out they are pregnant from opks before they show on hpts? They end up second guessing their ovulation and are actually pregnant! but anyhow...when I saw mamas temp rise like that this morning, I thought it looked like an ovulation spike aswell. I just don't want to add to the confusion as I am feeling quite confused myself right now!

I hope you figure this out soon mama as I know how hard it is to not know what is going on and be so confused!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - yeah I was thinking same with temps wondering if this is the real deal or if it's part of the 2ww stuff. It's def possible for my OPKs to be screwy because of the pcos and sadly I don't have OPKs from the days I may have ovulated last week to compare to. I'll do another OPK later today and see what happens but due to the temps if this is ovulation it was prob the surge last night and I missed it. Totally thought about doing an OPK last night too. Wish I had now! Oh well....we'll see what the next few days temps bring. Maybe I'll cave and do a hpt tomorrow. What I'm reading suggests that if the OPK is picking up pregnancy hormones then it's okay to test because the hpt is much more sensitive! :shrugs: interesting stuff. Also learned just now...you can hpt test with breast milk! Never knew that!


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - I'm not too super stressed about it....either way I think I ovulating this month which is awesome! Either it happened last Monday or yesterday. I'll know in 1 or 2 weeks :) At least if nothing happens by my anniversary I'll still have the hope that there's another week to go.


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Elt - I'm not too super stressed about it....either way I think I ovulating this month which is awesome! Either it happened last Monday or yesterday. I'll know in 1 or 2 weeks :) At least if nothing happens by my anniversary I'll still have the hope that there's another week to go.

Good attitude...I try to keep positive aswell but I know it can be hard sometimes. I also know how lucky I am to ovulate regularly and that this just happens to be a weird month for me. I just have to remind myself sometimes to count my blessings as some are not so lucky. Keeping my fx for you that this is your month. Lots and lots of :dust: to you! :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the welcome ladies :) mama I don't know why the cycle was so long. I've not been on any bc since Thomas was born. My first 3 periods after he was born were every 28 days then they were either early by a few days or late by a few days for the next few months. They settled into a 31 day cycle. My last period was june 4th then I didn't have another period until August 11th :wacko:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well it sure does look like you ovulated at some point mama! Your opks look interesting though obviously keep on testing them & yes opk can pick up whether your pregnant but as han said it has to be as dark as control line! I got excited few months ago when I got a nearly positive at about 10dpo but it turned out bfn. Really got my fx'd for you & that it happens quickly for you!

My dh is going to do his sperm test tomoz so i'll check the results on sun when i'm next at work, bit of a wait! Hoping it goes ok, eeek! It was really good few years ago

I've got my ultrasound to check things over sometime in Oct but at beginning
I have to have a follow up colposcopy as I had some midly abnormal cells at start of the year! hoping & praying that its cleared up as I don't want to have treatment again had loop excision back in 2004! that will throes ttc right off until next year! my consultant told me it was ok to go ahead to try but i'll be quite releived to get it checked again! if I was preggers it would've had to wait as they don't do it! oh I don't know what a mess, all I want like you girls is a baby!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ooo girls did I tell you my neice isobel is due on Oct 1st, eeek excited can't wait to get to meet her! X


----------



## Hann12

IssacRalph - fx all is okay with the cells, I've had CIN 1 and 3, 2 colcoscopys and 2 lazer treatments, now have smears every year. I am due one this month but obviously can't have it now until next year. Always worries me delaying it but it's for the best reason. I've been clear for almost 8 years and no signs so should be okay FX


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IssacRalph - fx all is okay with the cells, I've had CIN 1 and 3, 2 colcoscopys and 2 lazer treatments, now have smears every year. I am due one this month but obviously can't have it now until next year. Always worries me delaying it but it's for the best reason. I've been clear for almost 8 years and no signs so should be okay FX

thanks han I had cin 2 & was until this year all clear so it threw me for 6! I was just kinda taking it for granted that it would be ok,first time I've not let it worry me to death & the results aren't great! Consultant said it was a very small area & he thought it would correct itself without treatment, I suppose we'll soon see! Hate those yearly smears but glad its being monitored closely. I'm sure you'll be fine I had to miss mine when pregnant with Isaac but it was all ok after the birth!


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac- that's exciting about your niece! And don't give up hope yet. You're still in this game. Hoping you don't have to use those OPK's next month :)

Mama- I'm so anxious about your tests. I would have already taken a HPT by now. Lol

AFM- according to FF I OV yesterday. But I really think it was Saturday (CD19). I have had so much cm this month from taking Mucinex. I had first + OPK Friday morning and lots of pain on my right side late Friday and through the night. At one point so bad that I woke up out of a deep sleep. Saturday OPK was the darkest. Sunday and Monday were lighter but still very much pos. I felt so much better on Saturday after those sharp pains went away. 

I have been so nauseous today. It's been off and on all day. On top of that I'm having to go potty every 1.5 hrs. Guess its time to go back to the dr. This upper resp stuff is kicking my tail...


----------



## MamaMac123

Sequeena - very odd about that long cycle, but guess everyone can have an off cycle here and there. Good luck this cycle! :dust:

Isaac - fx for good results for your hubby and for you with the cells. I'm supposed to be seeing a doc for initial consult for a colonoscopy in a week or two. My dad died from colon cancer so my doc said we should start doing routine screening on me. But if I got a :bfp: I guess I dodge the bullet for a year! Just another perk...can't say I'm excited for that one! 

Happycpl - hope you get feeling better soon! Lol at the hpt thing....I actually took one at like 5 dpo just cause...lol so dumb when you know it's way too early...just couldn't help myself as I'd gotten all those Internet cheapies! Haha going to hang tight....was thinking to test in next day or two without much expectation but I think I'll wait till Saturday. Think it's just too early...gonna hold off. Hard though! 

Afm - took another OPK about an hour ago and it looked just like yesterday's....I pulled out yesterday's and this mornings to compare and oddly, this mornings has fainted big time and now looks just like the other two! So weird....think it must have been some fluke of that particular OPK because it was odd how the control line was so much darker than all the other OPKs I've taken this week. :shrugs: oh well...made for an eventful morning haha 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/78a3f712d1577ed384966dfc66578e49.jpg


----------



## IsaacRalph

sequeena said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies :) mama I don't know why the cycle was so long. I've not been on any bc since Thomas was born. My first 3 periods after he was born were every 28 days then they were either early by a few days or late by a few days for the next few months. They settled into a 31 day cycle. My last period was june 4th then I didn't have another period until August 11th :wacko:

Umm maybe you had an anovulatory cycle & it just delayed a bit! Or you can get whats called a luteal cyst if you knew you ovulated & this carries on secreting progesterone until it shrinks which can take a while! Hoping your cycles are going to be more settled now


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> Isaac- that's exciting about your niece! And don't give up hope yet. You're still in this game. Hoping you don't have to use those OPK's next month :)
> 
> Mama- I'm so anxious about your tests. I would have already taken a HPT by now. Lol
> 
> AFM- according to FF I OV yesterday. But I really think it was Saturday (CD19). I have had so much cm this month from taking Mucinex. I had first + OPK Friday morning and lots of pain on my right side late Friday and through the night. At one point so bad that I woke up out of a deep sleep. Saturday OPK was the darkest. Sunday and Monday were lighter but still very much pos. I felt so much better on Saturday after those sharp pains went away.
> 
> I have been so nauseous today. It's been off and on all day. On top of that I'm having to go potty every 1.5 hrs. Guess its time to go back to the dr. This upper resp stuff is kicking my tail...

hey I didn't realise you were poorly but yeah that cough medicine can increase the cm which is all good! I may use some next month?? Fx'd for you this month hun, hope you Feel better soon


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Sequeena - very odd about that long cycle, but guess everyone can have an off cycle here and there. Good luck this cycle! :dust:
> 
> Isaac - fx for good results for your hubby and for you with the cells. I'm supposed to be seeing a doc for initial consult for a colonoscopy in a week or two. My dad died from colon cancer so my doc said we should start doing routine screening on me. But if I got a :bfp: I guess I dodge the bullet for a year! Just another perk...can't say I'm excited for that one!
> 
> Happycpl - hope you get feeling better soon! Lol at the hpt thing....I actually took one at like 5 dpo just cause...lol so dumb when you know it's way too early...just couldn't help myself as I'd gotten all those Internet cheapies! Haha going to hang tight....was thinking to test in next day or two without much expectation but I think I'll wait till Saturday. Think it's just too early...gonna hold off. Hard though!
> 
> Afm - took another OPK about an hour ago and it looked just like yesterday's....I pulled out yesterday's and this mornings to compare and oddly, this mornings has fainted big time and now looks just like the other two! So weird....think it must have been some fluke of that particular OPK because it was odd how the control line was so much darker than all the other OPKs I've taken this week. :shrugs: oh well...made for an eventful morning haha
> 
> https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/78a3f712d1577ed384966dfc66578e49.jpg

yeah that would be a great outcome mama but if not best to get that screening out of the way! Still not sure what make of your opks?? Be excited to here about your hpt


----------



## MamaMac123

MamaMac123 said:


> Update - this is interesting....apparently an OPK can read positive if you're preggers! The OPK picks up both hormones...so maybe the OPK getting darker is a good sign??
> 
> Here's the link that explained it: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html




IsaacRalph said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Sequeena - very odd about that long cycle, but guess everyone can have an off cycle here and there. Good luck this cycle! :dust:
> 
> Isaac - fx for good results for your hubby and for you with the cells. I'm supposed to be seeing a doc for initial consult for a colonoscopy in a week or two. My dad died from colon cancer so my doc said we should start doing routine screening on me. But if I got a :bfp: I guess I dodge the bullet for a year! Just another perk...can't say I'm excited for that one!
> 
> Happycpl - hope you get feeling better soon! Lol at the hpt thing....I actually took one at like 5 dpo just cause...lol so dumb when you know it's way too early...just couldn't help myself as I'd gotten all those Internet cheapies! Haha going to hang tight....was thinking to test in next day or two without much expectation but I think I'll wait till Saturday. Think it's just too early...gonna hold off. Hard though!
> 
> Afm - took another OPK about an hour ago and it looked just like yesterday's....I pulled out yesterday's and this mornings to compare and oddly, this mornings has fainted big time and now looks just like the other two! So weird....think it must have been some fluke of that particular OPK because it was odd how the control line was so much darker than all the other OPKs I've taken this week. :shrugs: oh well...made for an eventful morning haha
> 
> https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/78a3f712d1577ed384966dfc66578e49.jpg
> 
> yeah that would be a great outcome mama but if not best to get that screening out of the way! Still not sure what make of your opks?? Be excited to here about your hptClick to expand...

Oh I know and I will. I'd have done it already but took a long time to get me in to the referral doc. I had my annual check up in Feb and my doc recommended I start getting screened, finally a month or so later the referral docs office called and said they'd scheduled me for a consult....in September! :dohh: Takes forever to see a doc here!!! When we decided to start ttc I thought for sure I'd end up needing to delay it but then all the complications began so we'll see.


----------



## MamaMac123

So I'm trying not to but i guess I'm symptom spotting a little bit...

Today I noticed a couple things...I had a few moments of vertigo when I was going down the stairs today, I got really bad heart burn late this afternoon. I haven't had heartburn for a long time...and third, I've had to pee quite a bit today. I'm sure I'm doing the classic symptom spot and imagining or hypocondriacing this stuff into my brain haha but just thought I'd share :) its my first 2ww! Hehe :happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Mama that's cool embrace those symptoms! I get symptoms every tww so don't even regard them anymore, 12dpo fmu bfn, boo!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Mama that's cool embrace those symptoms! I get symptoms every tww so don't even regard them anymore, 12dpo fmu bfn, boo!

I'm sorry IssacRalph :( was really hoping for you this month! I know your not actually out yet so fx. At least you still have the other tests happening, though sure they will be fine. 

Mama - it's always good to symptom spot! Part of the fun of the 2ww! I'm excited to see when AF comes for you! Are you going to take a hpt today just in case? 

Elt - whats your temp done this morning?


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> Mama that's cool embrace those symptoms! I get symptoms every tww so don't even regard them anymore, 12dpo fmu bfn, boo!

Boo from me too :( I'm sorry Isaac :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

:hugs: to Mama and Isaac. Sorry ladies. Fx'd for you. You're still not out. 

I try not to symptom spot either. But every month there is something that I notice that wasnt there before. Lol


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey that's ok girls! I'm feeling ok it will happen when its ready i'm sure! Thanks for the hugs. You testing soon mama? X


----------



## Hann12

Just been declined at the maternity hospital of my choice, where I had my DD - it's 8 miles away but there is a hospital (with a terrible reputation that I don't want to go to) that's 6.5 miles away. The one I want said I'm too far away. So upset, heard such bad things about the one I'll be forced to go to!


----------



## MamaMac123

HappyCpl said:


> :hugs: to Mama and Isaac. Sorry ladies. Fx'd for you. You're still not out.
> 
> I try not to symptom spot either. But every month there is something that I notice that wasnt there before. Lol

Thanks Happycpl, the boos for Isaac's :bfn: my temp did drop a lot today but I'm not terribly concerned. Still above cover line (technically anyway) and its pretty typical for pcos charts to be up and down even in 2ww so I think I'm still okay. Will probably shoot back up tomorrow. Fx :)


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> Hey that's ok girls! I'm feeling ok it will happen when its ready i'm sure! Thanks for the hugs. You testing soon mama? X

After my low temp this morning I caved and tested. Didn't expect anything really so the : bfn: didn't sting too much but I figured if by some miracle I actually got a faint line it would be cool to have that reassurance while my temp does its up and down madness. Still way too early though. Even if :bfn: this round I'm just crossing fingers my temp stays above that cover line till AF.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann :hugs: that's so annoying! I can't stand how we get dictated to regarding how we birth. We should be able to choose the location we want to have our babies in! Errr the idea is out there for some but have you considered ever doing a home birth? If all is routine with your pregnancy it might be a good option over a crappy hospital. Honestly after what I've learned about hospitals in the states and what I've experienced of medical stuff here in Cananda, I want a home birth with a midwife!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Hey that's ok girls! I'm feeling ok it will happen when its ready i'm sure! Thanks for the hugs. You testing soon mama? X
> 
> After my low temp this morning I caved and tested. Didn't expect anything really so the : bfn: didn't sting too much but I figured if by some miracle I actually got a faint line it would be cool to have that reassurance while my temp does its up and down madness. Still way too early though. Even if :bfn: this round I'm just crossing fingers my temp stays above that cover line till AF.Click to expand...

Double boo mama but still early days! I'm just in limbo waiting for AF now wish my LP was a little shorter


----------



## marieb

MamaMac123 said:


> Hann :hugs: that's so annoying! I can't stand how we get dictated to regarding how we birth. We should be able to choose the location we want to have our babies in! Errr the idea is out there for some but have you considered ever doing a home birth? If all is routine with your pregnancy it might be a good option over a crappy hospital. Honestly after what I've learned about hospitals in the states and what I've experienced of medical stuff here in Cananda, I want a home birth with a midwife!

I agree look into home birth. That's what we're hoping to do this time around. I think it'll be a much more relaxing and peaceful environment to have a baby in. 

Hope if you don't mind me asking a question in here but did any of you get brown discharge/spotting with your first pregnancies? I've been having it since Saturday and even though my midwife says it's normal it's doing a pretty awesome job of freaking me out.


----------



## Hann12

Marie - :hugs: I'd be the same, anything like that scares me. I didn't get it but I do know of people that did. I think its to do with your muscles/uterus stretching that can dislodge things a bit. Hopefully it stops because while its 99% nothing, its still not nice to see! 

I've just emailed the hospital back and said that I want them to review their decline because a 2 mile difference in distances really isn't significant. 
Urghh - Really tired now and while I should be packing I am instead going to sleep! Had such a stressful day and totally unprepared to go on holiday. Oh and there are maggots in my wheelie bin, great!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Ugh gross maggots! We get those as well in our trash bin. So nasty! Hope the hospital gives you the okay. So stupid! 

Marie - I of course haven't been pregnant yet but ive read and heard from multiple sources that spotting is totally normal. Some women spot throughout pregnancy and some wen have a period of sorts so I'd say as long as your midwife knows and has checked things out you should be okay. Don't stress yourself out hun. :hugs: though I'd be the exact same way! So much easier said than done!


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Hann :hugs: that's so annoying! I can't stand how we get dictated to regarding how we birth. We should be able to choose the location we want to have our babies in! Errr the idea is out there for some but have you considered ever doing a home birth? If all is routine with your pregnancy it might be a good option over a crappy hospital. Honestly after what I've learned about hospitals in the states and what I've experienced of medical stuff here in Cananda, I want a home birth with a midwife!
> 
> I agree look into home birth. That's what we're hoping to do this time around. I think it'll be a much more relaxing and peaceful environment to have a baby in.
> 
> Hope if you don't mind me asking a question in here but did any of you get brown discharge/spotting with your first pregnancies? I've been having it since Saturday and even though my midwife says it's normal it's doing a pretty awesome job of freaking me out.Click to expand...

Hey marie, have you had a dating scan babes? I never had any spotting whatsoever with pregnancy with ds & the 1st pregnancy ended in mc but mine was heavy & painful cramps although started off with brown spotting! Don't want to say that to frighten as I know loads of women who have had full on bleeding & baby being fine! Are they fitting you in for a scan? Have you got a doppler at home to check hb I found this a big reassurance after mc x


----------



## marieb

I do have a doppler at home and baby seems nice and happy. Heart rate is always between 140-150. I last had a scan at 12 weeks (so about a week and a half ago) and everything looked good.

How long did you have the brown before the bleeding began?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey that's good I love those home dopplers! I had brown spotting for about 3 days before bleeding but please do not worry cuz my pregnancy never developed like yours! My baby never made past 5 weeks & they only discovered this until nearly 11 weeks. I just had empty sac on ultrasound :-(


----------



## MamaMac123

My DH is so cute...just spoke to him on the phone and he says "so I see you had a pregnancy test thi morning that came out negative"...apparently he's fishing my pee sticks out of the trash. I guess if I do get a :bfp: and want to hold the announcement for a short bit to do something special then I'll have to adopt some stealth!


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies...I am going to have to make it short as I have had the worst headache for days now and can't even seem to function properly to do everyday things at this point. 

Mama- sorry about your bfn but there is still hope and glad you are staying positive! I had an anovulatory cycle and still find myself symptom spotting, lol, so sometimes it is impossible not to.

Marie- I also didn't have any bleeding with dd, but like the others said, I have heard that alot of people do.

Isaac-sorry about the bfn, but nice positive attitude aswell...and you are exactly right, it will happen when it is supposed to!

Hann- I didn't realize that you can't pick what hospital you want to birth in there? Here, we just choose where we want to go, no matter how far away it is. That is sad that you have to settle for the closest to you. Hopefully the one you want will reconsider!

AFM- My chart is confusing as ever today. Extremely erratic temps and still no AF or spotting. After researching on the internet, I realized that I may have messed this cycle up by taking ibuprofen for my back injury and then now for my terrible headache, since I guess it can screw up ovulation along with other pain relievers. I have been trying not to take anything since finding this out, but I have to as it is so bad that I can't suffer through it. So, I guess whatever happens, happens! Hopefully I will be back to normal soon and done with this bad luck I have been dealt lately. 

Sorry if I missed anyone...have a nice day ladies!


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> Hello ladies...I am going to have to make it short as I have had the worst headache for days now and can't even seem to function properly to do everyday things at this point.
> 
> Mama- sorry about your bfn but there is still hope and glad you are staying positive! I had an anovulatory cycle and still find myself symptom spotting, lol, so sometimes it is impossible not to.
> 
> Marie- I also didn't have any bleeding with dd, but like the others said, I have heard that alot of people do.
> 
> Isaac-sorry about the bfn, but nice positive attitude aswell...and you are exactly right, it will happen when it is supposed to!
> 
> Hann- I didn't realize that you can't pick what hospital you want to birth in there? Here, we just choose where we want to go, no matter how far away it is. That is sad that you have to settle for the closest to you. Hopefully the one you want will reconsider!
> 
> AFM- My chart is confusing as ever today. Extremely erratic temps and still no AF or spotting. After researching on the internet, I realized that I may have messed this cycle up by taking ibuprofen for my back injury and then now for my terrible headache, since I guess it can screw up ovulation along with other pain relievers. I have been trying not to take anything since finding this out, but I have to as it is so bad that I can't suffer through it. So, I guess whatever happens, happens! Hopefully I will be back to normal soon and done with this bad luck I have been dealt lately.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone...have a nice day ladies!

Yeah I've heard this elt ibuprofen can interfere with ovulation I don't tend to take it but did a few months ago when I had an oral infection! Not a good drug for fertility. Hoping you Feel well soon headaches suck, i've had one on & off for few weeks & have put it down to sinusitis, so I've started antibiotics today hoping to get nice & well in time for next cycle


----------



## sequeena

Sorry about the :bfn:s ladies :(


----------



## Hann12

Elt - do you think you might have ov yesterday hence the dip and rise?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey elt your pretty safe with paracetamol I think you call it tylenol? Don't suffer hun


----------



## elt1013

Thanks Isaac and Hann...maybe I will start trying tylenol. It doesn't usually work very well for me but it is worth a try. And I don't think the dip and rise in temps was ovulation but I suppose it is possible. I think that the anov cycle is just causing really erratic temps unfortunately.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey Elt - sorry about the bad headaches you've been having :hugs: that is miserable. I have a headache tonight (had to hang out with 15 hyper preteen girls at a church activity today...ugh!) and can definitely sympathize! Hope it gets better ASAP! 

I'm with Hann on this one though...looking at your chart it looks very much like pre O dip and temp rise for ov to me...guess we'll see if your temp stays up high the next few days. Never know :) fx!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning girls,

Well my temp dipped a bit more this morning so I'm once again doubting if I really ovulated. Hopefully it's just the curse of the PCOS up and down temps. Ff still says I ovulated so I guess I won't fret unless they take my crosshairs away. Was thinking maybe the drop means AF is on her way....I am 10 dpo and I have no idea what my LP is since I this is my first potential LP charting. Maybe I'll have a short one. But looking back at my last 2 AF my temps stayed high until after my first light flow day. Of course those were both anovulatory cycles so maybe it's different with ovulation. :shrugs: So far no spotting so just have to wait and see. I have zero will power it appears and poas again this am lol still :bfn: 

How's everyone else??


----------



## Jessicabaxter

marieb said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Hann :hugs: that's so annoying! I can't stand how we get dictated to regarding how we birth. We should be able to choose the location we want to have our babies in! Errr the idea is out there for some but have you considered ever doing a home birth? If all is routine with your pregnancy it might be a good option over a crappy hospital. Honestly after what I've learned about hospitals in the states and what I've experienced of medical stuff here in Cananda, I want a home birth with a midwife!
> 
> I agree look into home birth. That's what we're hoping to do this time around. I think it'll be a much more relaxing and peaceful environment to have a baby in.
> 
> Hope if you don't mind me asking a question in here but did any of you get brown discharge/spotting with your first pregnancies? I've been having it since Saturday and even though my midwife says it's normal it's doing a pretty awesome job of freaking me out.Click to expand...

I got it with my first pregnancy doctor said its ok blood from the period u didnt get. Still scary i freaked!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow mama those temps are so erratic aren't they? Would you consider taking vaginal temps or do you already? I'm with you on the no will power tested again today even though I know i'm not even going to get a bfp, just in case some miracle was to have occurred since yesterday & guess what bfn! Well I has at dentist app & I was like yeah go ahead & xray me so i'm really hoping AF turns up, i'm 99% sure it will. When I was pregnant with ds about 2 days before I found out I was exposed to a patient who'd just had nuclear medicine, that kinda stuff freaks me right out!


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> Wow mama those temps are so erratic aren't they? Would you consider taking vaginal temps or do you already? I'm with you on the no will power tested again today even though I know i'm not even going to get a bfp, just in case some miracle was to have occurred since yesterday & guess what bfn! Well I has at dentist app & I was like yeah go ahead & xray me so i'm really hoping AF turns up, i'm 99% sure it will. When I was pregnant with ds about 2 days before I found out I was exposed to a patient who'd just had nuclear medicine, that kinda stuff freaks me right out!

Yikes! That would have freaked me out too! I don't vaginal temp now but thinking I may try next cycle. Don't want to switch midcycle if I can avoid it. Need to read up on it though as it sort of freaks me out a bit haha and I'll need to get a new bbt thermometer as the one I use now is for family use....guessing no one else wants to use it after I go THAT route!!! Haha Do you vaginal temp? Anyone else? Wouldn't mind some advice on how :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Just because it's interesting with respect to my crazy up and down temps...I thought I'd share a couple of the charts I found on FF that help me feel more calm about my nutty temps! These charts are all people with pcos and on metformin like me:

Here's a couple where the temp rise is pretty subtle compared to pre o temps to indicate ovulation:

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/b6e507694b0e81a32cdb40de379ab746.jpg
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/f4c2b8c5e3c0d54bd5d87337d4c3cb2a.jpg

And here's a couple with very erratic post ov temps like I've been having:

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/d6e6f0f085aecf77867a20e485de2ca0.jpg
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/d23726672c917ea7918ab5632a95dbbb.jpg

Thought you guys might be interested to see them...makes me feel like my crazy chart is actually pretty normal for my situation. Still so annoying though! I can see why temping is frustrating with pcos! But it's nice knowing its not just me!


----------



## MamaMac123

Feels like a ghost town in here :haha: where is everyone? Hope everyone is doing well. 

Isaac- any luck testing or has AF made her appearance? 

Hann - how's your little bean? Any morning sickness yet? 

Banana - miss ya! Haven't heard from you in awhile. How's it going? 

Everyone else? So quiet.....

Afm - temp up a bit today which is good, though I woke up sweating and expected it to have skyrocketed. But I'll take what I can get :) Still stark white on the hpt. Hubby asked about it and told him its still pretty early. He laughed and asked why I'm using tests then...so I had to try and explain poas syndrome lol I don't think he got it, though I offered to let him try poas so he could see how fun it is haha 

Only other thing with me is I'm symptom spotting like crazy! Feel exhausted...last night I went to bed around 8:30 and slept till 5 am. Also last few days while I've been tired earlier I've been popping out of bed at 5 when I temp. Im usually still sleepy and go back to bed after temping but not the last 3 days or so, and last night was the only night I really gave in and went to bed early...not sure if that's any sort of symptom, just something I've noticed. Also been mildly crampy, sore nipples, constipated the last few days (sorry tmi! Lol) and noticeably way more cm than usual. Very watery and slightly sticky but not stretchy like Ewcm. Anyway, as with most of us Im sure prob all in my head....but it's fun to notice things and then look it up and discover its an early pregnancy sign. I'm 11dponow...was hoping this morning I'd see that line but I guess it's still on the earlier side and if I have a longer LP it's still prob much too soon. Ff predicts AF on Tuesday so I guess I'm not out till then at least. Or unless AF shows her face before then. Fx! :dust: to you all!


----------



## elt1013

I'm here mama...I had to work a long shift yesterday with my headache, but it feels much better today so far. Your chart does look pretty consistant with those others, so I wouldn't worry about it, (I know easier said than done). I temp vaginally and find my temps way more consistant since doing so. I just have a seperate bbt therm and I also buy the little disposable therm covers, which are super cheap and use those, so they can be thrown away after (no clean up). It's something that is a little weird at first, but you will get used to it! I would never go back to oral since my temps seemed to be all over the place before vaginal temping.

It appears you ladies were right and I got my crosshairs today! I put the 2 charts back together because no crosshairs otherwise. My temps are way higher this cycle than my other post O temps on other charts, but oh well, I am going with it. I am not holding out much hope for a bfp because we didn't bd the day before or day of O, just 2 days before but atleast I did ovulate and hopfully my cycles with get back on track!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MamaMac123 said:


> Feels like a ghost town in here :haha: where is everyone? Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Isaac- any luck testing or has AF made her appearance?
> 
> Hann - how's your little bean? Any morning sickness yet?
> 
> Banana - miss ya! Haven't heard from you in awhile. How's it going?
> 
> Everyone else? So quiet.....
> 
> Afm - temp up a bit today which is good, though I woke up sweating and expected it to have skyrocketed. But I'll take what I can get :) Still stark white on the hpt. Hubby asked about it and told him its still pretty early. He laughed and asked why I'm using tests then...so I had to try and explain poas syndrome lol I don't think he got it, though I offered to let him try poas so he could see how fun it is haha
> 
> Only other thing with me is I'm symptom spotting like crazy! Feel exhausted...last night I went to bed around 8:30 and slept till 5 am. Also last few days while I've been tired earlier I've been popping out of bed at 5 when I temp. Im usually still sleepy and go back to bed after temping but not the last 3 days or so, and last night was the only night I really gave in and went to bed early...not sure if that's any sort of symptom, just something I've noticed. Also been mildly crampy, sore nipples, constipated the last few days (sorry tmi! Lol) and noticeably way more cm than usual. Very watery and slightly sticky but not stretchy like Ewcm. Anyway, as with most of us Im sure prob all in my head....but it's fun to notice things and then look it up and discover its an early pregnancy sign. I'm 11dponow...was hoping this morning I'd see that line but I guess it's still on the earlier side and if I have a longer LP it's still prob much too soon. Ff predicts AF on Tuesday so I guess I'm not out till then at least. Or unless AF shows her face before then. Fx! :dust: to you all!


I had the same symptoms and when I kept gettin BFN I didn't know what was going on! I kept lookin for IB and never got it so I thought everything was off from having mirana takin out, then at 20dpo and week late i got my BFP! Ur not out yet:) Keepin my fingers crossed for u!!!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

elt1013 said:


> I'm here mama...I had to work a long shift yesterday with my headache, but it feels much better today so far. Your chart does look pretty consistant with those others, so I wouldn't worry about it, (I know easier said than done). I temp vaginally and find my temps way more consistant since doing so. I just have a seperate bbt therm and I also buy the little disposable therm covers, which are super cheap and use those, so they can be thrown away after (no clean up). It's something that is a little weird at first, but you will get used to it! I would never go back to oral since my temps seemed to be all over the place before vaginal temping.
> 
> It appears you ladies were right and I got my crosshairs today! I put the 2 charts back together because no crosshairs otherwise. My temps are way higher this cycle than my other post O temps on other charts, but oh well, I am going with it. I am not holding out much hope for a bfp because we didn't bd the day before or day of O, just 2 days before but atleast I did ovulate and hopfully my cycles with get back on track!

I know it's not much but when I was talking to my doc she said 2 days b4 O is still really good and honestly I think we BD 2 days b4 and day after O and we got it:) keep ur head high ur day is comin


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama- that sounds so promising. I hope you get a BFP soon. Poor hubbies just don't understand that need to POAS. Lol. My DH is the same way. 

AFM I'm extremely tired. Every night this week I have almost fell asleep at the dinner table. I've had this nausea issue and going to the bathroom a lot. I also got some pretty sever indigestion and heartburn yesterday too. I'm on a prescription medication for acid reflux so it's bad when I have break through. All of this could be chalked up to my upper resp issues so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I'll start POAS next Saturday if AF hasn't shown up.


----------



## MamaMac123

Happycpl - your symptoms sound promising. Heartburn is another thing I've had a few times this week. I used to get it regularly but haven't had it for a long time now so it may just be what it's always been but I wonder if it's a symptom (of course! Lol) Excited forgo to test!! :) 

Jessica - thanks :) I remember you got your :bfp: later on so I'm clinging to that a bit as the days go by with nothing hehe 

Elt - :happydance: yay! I really thought it looked like you'd ovulated! Glad you finally did :) and Jessica is right, it's less odds but not impossible to get a :bfp: from 2 days before ovulating. Fx for you! Either way at least this should get you AF if not a :bfp: and you can move on to a new month and leave this crazy cycle behind!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi girls! Yeah happycpl your symptoms sound really promising so fx'd for you, I get all those everymonth during tww especially bad heartburn worse between about 6-9dpo. I've just got my pre AF cramps at the moment & boobs Feel bruised, ouch! Can't wait to start a fresh this month. 

Elt- hurrah for the eventual ovulation, maybe you'll just get your bfp this month seen as your cycle has been so wacky!be excited cuz you ladies will be testing around the same time, I fear I may be the last on here, he he!

mama- I think with your symptoms you most Defo have ovulated, it's either pms related symptoms or bfp symptoms either good news for you but the latter better, fx'd

han are you on hols? have an amazing relaxing time & when your back you'll be due your scan & get to see your beany baby x

Afm- just waiting for AF 14dpo today & its gearing up to start maybe tomoz or sunday. oh oh & my posh cb digital opks have arrived excited to start poas, what are us girls like!

Jessica- hope you & the beam are well


----------



## Hann12

Hi I am on holiday but I am still reading and thinking of you all! Hoping to see some good news very soon!


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac - have you tested at all again? Pretty sure AF coming? Good luck with new cycle if that's the case. And enjoy the fancy pee sticks :haha: 

Hann - yay for holidays! Hope you're enjoying them!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Isaac - have you tested at all again? Pretty sure AF coming? Good luck with new cycle if that's the case. And enjoy the fancy pee sticks :haha:
> 
> Hann - yay for holidays! Hope you're enjoying them!

Hey mama no haven't tested as i'm pretty sure AF is coming! Oh & the fact I've ran out of boys thankgod, & mark my words girls I'm not going to be testing so soon!


----------



## marieb

IsaacRalph said:


> Hey that's good I love those home dopplers! I had brown spotting for about 3 days before bleeding but please do not worry cuz my pregnancy never developed like yours! My baby never made past 5 weeks & they only discovered this until nearly 11 weeks. I just had empty sac on ultrasound :-(

That must have been devastating! I'm so glad you had a healthy baby afterwards.


I just wanted to update you all on what ended up happenig with the spotting. I made an appointment with my family doctor and after checking me over she thought she could feel something either on my cervix, or actually coming out of the opening. She told me it could be anything from membranes expelling (so inevitable miscarriage) to a polyp or a wart (although I was skeptical about that since I don't have hpv). I was sent for an emergency ultrasound and fortunately baby was fine. The thing on my cervix turned out to be a polyp which apparently is pretty common in pregnancy. I'm making a follow up appointment with my doctor next week as i don't know very much about them.


----------



## IsaacRalph

IsaacRalph said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Isaac - have you tested at all again? Pretty sure AF coming? Good luck with new cycle if that's the case. And enjoy the fancy pee sticks :haha:
> 
> Hann - yay for holidays! Hope you're enjoying them!
> 
> Hey mama no haven't tested as i'm pretty sure AF is coming! Oh & the fact I've ran out of boys thankgod, & mark my words girls I'm not going to be testing so soon!Click to expand...

Ha ha that's ran out of hpt's not boys!


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Hey that's good I love those home dopplers! I had brown spotting for about 3 days before bleeding but please do not worry cuz my pregnancy never developed like yours! My baby never made past 5 weeks & they only discovered this until nearly 11 weeks. I just had empty sac on ultrasound :-(
> 
> That must have been devastating! I'm so glad you had a healthy baby afterwards.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to update you all on what endied up happenig with the spotting. I made an appointment with my family doctor and after checking me over she thought she could feel something either on my cervix, or actually coming out of the opening. She told me it could be anything from membranes expelling (so inevitable miscarriage) to a polyp or a wart (although I was skeptical about that since I don't have hpv). I was sent for an emergency ultrasound and fortunately baby was fine. The thing on my cervix turned out to be a polyp which apparently is pretty common in pregnancy. I'm making a follow up appointment with my doctor next week as i don't know very much about them.Click to expand...

Oh thankgod marie what a relief so glad you & baby are ok! They found I had similar when.pg with ds too it was called an ectropian or something like that but thankfully mine never bled! So pleased for you hun:hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Marieb - soooo glad the baby is okay! :hugs: Glad you got some quick answers and all is well. 

Isaac - haha yes....running out of boys would be a tragedy on another level entirely. Can't exactly surf over to amazon and buy more! :haha:


----------



## banana07

Omg that just took forever to catch up I only left for a week or so!!! 

Gonna try and and catch everyone here!!1

ELT - great you have now O'd :) Hopefully you'll catch that egg remember it only takes 1 sperm!!! :D

Hann &#8211; hearing all them super sad mc stories must be so awful, same as most people I have such a fear of it but fx everything is ok for you. How far are you gone now?? and hope you get sorted with the right hospital Oh and enjoy your hols :) 

Issac ralph &#8211; Glad you had a lovely relaxing holiday and ttc was only in the back of your mind as apposed to the usual forefront!!! Sorry about the bfn &#61516;. This first month I didn&#8217;t get the fancy digi opks used an IC OPK yesterday can&#8217;t believe how small they are!!! I love the digi so much fun when he finally smiles back at you might cave and get them yet this month will see!!

Glad all is ok Marie B &#61514;

Can&#8217;t believe it about runnergirl she must have been a good while on &#61516;

Squeezena &#8211; welcome

mamamac - glad you missed me!!! - Hope your hanging on in there in the awful 2ww - hopefully your hotel weekend will take your mind of it for a while and def hope AF doesn't show up to ruin it fx!!

Afm - still sitting here waiting to O - although am starting to panic last 2 cycles O'd on CD19 tested from about CD12/14. I haven't tested at all really (well last night before bed but it was almost pure water not urine!! - just wanted to test my new IC OPKS) anyway it was stark white but as I said was almost water so wouldn't count anyway. But today I just have a gut instinct that I have already O'd dunno why, I don't temp or anything just and instinct - really really hope its wrong as we haven't b'd all week, we're just ships passing in the night I'm working days and DH is working nights and I'm getting all my monthly waxing done tomorrow morning so its my hairy week!!! I feel really really sick this evening (usually the day of and/or day after i O. Also have some CM which I only get around O. Am just devestated - didn't do an OPK this morning as slept in and ran out the door prop no point now at 11pm. This is only my 3rd cycle so O could easily change before it settles after no O or AF for 5 years :(. Oh and I have plenty of lower right cramps this eve too. I have O'd haven't I?? - We have no chance so this month no Bd since last weekend 6 days ago :(


----------



## banana07

100% Neg on the OPK just now 11pm (medium yellow urine).


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome back banana! Bummer about the no bd...hopefully you haven't ovulated yet. What cd are you on now? 

I'm not even 100% sure I've ovulated. Every time I decide I must have my temp goes back down. I'm actually pretty surprised ff hasn't taken my crosshairs back. Really wish I'd OPK'd so I'd know for sure. Oh well....still in the 2ww if I did so we'll see. 

Prob won't be on over the weekend (unless I magically get a :bfp: to report!) so I'll see you all after our weekend getaway :)


----------



## banana07

Hey mama - yeah I usually disappear from here once AF arrives till near ov which is about 2 weeks I guess I just try not to think about it and get stressed out when there is not a single thing I can do at least after O can torture myself smyptom spotting!!! On CD15 so a little freaked out incase I have already just fingers crossed I haven't and its CD19 as usual. POAS this morning and not even a hint of a tint of a line on the ic opk. Have to say I don't like them maybe its ok going from the IC to the fancy ones but not going from the fancy ones to the IC Take note Issac you'll be addicted to the nice smiley ones. I'm going into town today so might cave and get them!!!

Hope your having a fab time mamamac - and hope there's plenty of bd just incase you never know where you are in your cycle!!! :D


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> Hey mama - yeah I usually disappear from here once AF arrives till near ov which is about 2 weeks I guess I just try not to think about it and get stressed out when there is not a single thing I can do at least after O can torture myself smyptom spotting!!! On CD15 so a little freaked out incase I have already just fingers crossed I haven't and its CD19 as usual. POAS this morning and not even a hint of a tint of a line on the ic opk. Have to say I don't like them maybe its ok going from the IC to the fancy ones but not going from the fancy ones to the IC Take note Issac you'll be addicted to the nice smiley ones. I'm going into town today so might cave and get them!!!
> 
> Hope your having a fab time mamamac - and hope there's plenty of bd just incase you never know where you are in your cycle!!! :D

Hey banana I used the digital ones to help get my bfp with my ds & my first pregnancy & yes its a wonderful sight when you see that smiley face! But saying that I really love the ic too just thought I'd take a different approach this month but I probably will use ic opk's going to compare them, I think the ic opk are more sensitive than digital ones!
I get all my opk's of amazon so much cheaper, this month I am not buying any hpts so I can't test early! Cd 15 is still very early for you hun try not to worry about it I know its hard, this is where charting would ease your worry. Any ewcm?


----------



## runnergrl

hey girls.. i know its been a long time, but I am unfortunatley back here :cry: i lost my baby girl, Ella at 12 weeks unexpectedly. Please pray for me and my husband for some comfort and healing.. We will be trying again, just not sure when that will be. still rooting for all of you!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> hey girls.. i know its been a long time, but I am unfortunatley back here :cry: i lost my baby girl, Ella at 12 weeks unexpectedly. Please pray for me and my husband for some comfort and healing.. We will be trying again, just not sure when that will be. still rooting for all of you!!

Hey runnergrl! Really sorry to hear your devastating news, what an awful time for you & family, I do stalk few girls who got their bfps on here just to check progress & was gutted when I found out about you last week. Wanted to give you space so didn't contact you! I have also had a missed mc so if you need to talk about it that's fine, any questions etc. We started again after I got one normal period but you'll know when to try again. Will & have been praying for you & your family. :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Cd 1 for me today ladies just got up & have been rudely visited by AF! Oh well onwards & upwards so knew I would get it so its not come as a shock!


----------



## Hann12

Runnergrl I'm so sorry you lost her, I really hope that you and your family are able to support and comfort each other at this time. I'll be hoping that you get your rainbow baby very soon.


----------



## Hann12

Boo to AF Isaacralph but at least you knew it was coming and are onto the next one! 

Mama - your chart does still look like you ov!

Hi banana, hope you didn't miss the egg!! 

Marie - so relieved that everything is still okay for you and baby is safe and happy. 

Afm - having a lovely holiday so far. It's weird because with my DD I was sick by now and I'm not yet. I have a bit of a painful tummy sometimes, feel dizzy if I don't eat a lot and I'm tired almost constantly but apart from that I feel fine. It's worrying me a bit as I don't have many symptoms, really hope the baby is in there still growing!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Boo to AF Isaacralph but at least you knew it was coming and are onto the next one!
> 
> Mama - your chart does still look like you ov!
> 
> Hi banana, hope you didn't miss the egg!!
> 
> Marie - so relieved that everything is still okay for you and baby is safe and happy.
> 
> Afm - having a lovely holiday so far. It's weird because with my DD I was sick by now and I'm not yet. I have a bit of a painful tummy sometimes, feel dizzy if I don't eat a lot and I'm tired almost constantly but apart from that I feel fine. It's worrying me a bit as I don't have many symptoms, really hope the baby is in there still growing!!

Hey hun try not to worry about your lack of pregnancy symptoms, dizziness is a good one! I'm pretty sure you'll experience some nausea soon. How about this as a theory as you've already been pregnant & been exposed to high level of prog & hcg maybe it's just not as sensitive to it anymore?? You didn't really have any early symptoms (before bfp) too either if I remember rightly but you did with dd! Every pregnancy is different so try not to expect the exact same. Just enjoy your hols & i'll be looking forward to hearing about your scan. X


----------



## elt1013

Good morning!

runnergrl- So sorry for your loss. We would love to have you back when you are ready. 

banana- Hope you didn't miss the egg and are able to catch it soon!

Mama- your chart is still looking good. Yay for O!

Isaac- Boo for AF, but like you said, onwards and upwards to a fresh new cycle!

Hann- like Isaac said, try not too worry about lack of symptoms. It must be really hard not to compare to your first, but like we always hear, every pregnancy is different! 

AFM- temp still up but I am not sleeping very well these days. I always seem to wake up before I am supposed to. I had to discard yesterdays because I woke up so many times throughout the night. I thought that restless nights of sleep would cause temps to be higher than normal but after doing some research, I found that it actually causes them to be lower than they actually are. I take my temps at 7:20am and this morning I woke up at 6am and went back to bed. I should have just temped then, but didn't and my temp was still high, so it may have been higher if I hadn't woken up! Oh well, still above the coverline, so I am happy!


----------



## Hann12

Thank you both, I know I'm probably being silly! Hopefully you are right and I'm just better at coping this time. 

Elt - it's funny because I always heard that if you had a bad nights sleep your temp should be higher but it happened to me a few times that my temp was lower so I would agree with that. If you think your temp prob would have been higher this morning then your temps would look very good post ovulation. Actually very similar to my BFP chart. Fx!!


----------



## banana07

Afternoon everyone :)

Runnergirl - I'm so sorry about your little angel, you are in all our thoughts and prayers as the girls said whenever your ready to come back to us we'll all be here for you x you're the reason we are all here together after starting up this thread. I can't imagine how you feel but try to stay strong x 

Issac - sorry the witch got you - at least you knew it was coming but its still horrible x

Hann - def don't worry about the lack of symptoms - I had none at all with DS sometimes had to make them up to people to feel "normal"!!

Afm, not sure now if I missed the egg or not think I might just have panicked. CD16 now and had a pretty faint line on the ic opk this morning and for the first time every a tiny bit of ewcm last night just a tiny bit but as I said never ever had it before. Bd last night but didn't use the preseed there was no time it just kinda happened!! Was going to go for it again this morning but I woke up late and had to get dinner ready before DH went to work, he said he was tired but if I need the sperm he was game!! Told him its grand until he gets home tonight. I ready somewhere you can't do it too much during O as his guys need time to regroup or he'll only be shooting blanks if its done too much so will be 24hours when he comes home tonight. Plus the line on the OPk is only very very faint (but were stark white last 2 days) so its prob still a bit early if I am on track to Ov as usual on CD19 which is 3 days away. DH is going into hosp to get a camera into his stomach on Tuesday which is of course the day before usual Ov so hopefully he'll still be up for bd that night !! Thats about it for me really, just chilling on a Sunday afternoon with DS while DH is at work :) Hope everyone having a nice weekend :)


----------



## banana07

Just found this made me laugh and cry at same time!!

This is a collection of thoughts from women facing the emotional roller coaster of infertility. Some of it may make you cry, some of it may make you smile. The important thing is to realize that you are not alone in your struggle. Infertility may be the most difficult time of your life spiritually, emotionally, financially, physically and mentally. If you are personally experiencing infertility (TTC longer than 12 months) my heart and prayers go out to you. God bless you.

Says its about infertility - don't think any of us are quite there yet but its all relative to ttc!! Def worth a look!!

https://www.twoweekwait.com/what-no-one-told-you


:)


----------



## banana07

Ha made me snort!! 

Great lazy sunday evening reading!!1

https://www.twoweekwait.com/ttc-signs


----------



## elt1013

Haha, I read them both. Very good reads and helps you see yourself in alot of them!


----------



## Hann12

Just read them, some of them were so funny while others were extremely sad. Really highlights the TTC rollercoster of emotions! 

How's everyones temps this morning? 

Banana I love reading your posts be ause they are so Irish - the way you write is exactly how you speak, it's great! I used to work in an Irish bar in sydney and it brings back memories when you say things like 'it's grand'. Sorry I had to tell you that!!

I'm excited to see how mamas getting on when she gets back on!!

I did my final digi this morning, you know how they take 2 minutes to process, well it took less than 20 seconds and there it was 3+ - a lovely sight to greet me! Felt a bit more nauseous this morning too but that could be because I was up half the night with my DD. she normally sleeps pretty well but I guess as we are on holiday she's decided she is in a strange place so we are getting night wake ups!


----------



## banana07

Ha Hann - so many people say that about me even my real life friends do be laughing at me when I e-mail or text them say I type exactly as I talk so I might be saying one thing and change my mind and instead of just deleting what I already typed I'll just say "actually no scrap that" etc.. I think its cause i type so fast I don't think about it like I'm typing it littearly just flows from my head to my fingers!!! I don't look at the keyboard or anything so half the time I'm chatting away to someone else while typing to ye!! Its just like one big conversation!! 

Yeah for you and your big 3+ :) and cannot wait to see how mamamac is getting on I think AF is due for her tomorrow but hopefully not!!! 

Afm, really starting to worrry that I missed the egg don't feely ovulatey at all (yes that is a new word I just made up I think!!!). POAS yesterday evening after my very faint line yesterday morning but was stark white and again this morning stark white brough one into work with me as some say its better in late morning or mid afternoon for the surge. I always get my smiley face on my digi on CD18 today is CD17 and the ic is stark white. Wish I had just got the smiley face and spent the money this squinting and guessing is killing me!! Bd Saturday night and last night (used the preseed last night) and hopefully again tonight and tomorrow night. 

Still very tempted to go and by the digi OPKs and hope the IC just don't really work for me but they &#8364;27 already spent &#8364;60 this month getting the preseed, IC OPKS and Preg Tests - Confused....


----------



## banana07

Also wish I hand dont the bbt thing -althought I had decided to do one new thing a month and this month was the preseed so next month which I'm already certain there will be will be the bbt.


----------



## banana07

* Wish I had done.... :D


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning girls! 

Runnergrl - :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. We've all been keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. We're all here for you! 

Isaac - Sorry about the :witch: getting ya hun, but at least you were expecting it. On to a new fresh cycle! Fx for you! :dust: 

Hann - glad your test today came out positive so fast! Hopefully that helps put your mind at ease about the milder symptoms. Every pregnancy is different :hugs: I'd be stressing about it too but try not to worry too much. 

Banana - sounds like you guys are covering the bd bases! Hope you get your positive opk soon! Fx :dust: What is your hubby having the stomach test thing done for? Everything okay? 

Afm - Had a great weekend with DH :) Can't believe we've been married 2 years! In some ways it seems we've been married for ages but it other ways it seems like our wedding was yesterday! Ya know? Time is crazy! As for TTC my temps from last few days are looking good...nice high temp tho morning :) But still stark white negative on hpt. I'm not holding out much hope for a :bfp: but I'm hoping AF starts in next day or so to at least confirm ovulation. That would be great as I'd have the confirmation and better knowledge for timing etc for opk and bd next cycle. I was reading about charting with pcos and it said to watch for the shift to higher temps but don't sweat a dip below cover line a couple times as long as most temps are higher than normal and I think mine look that way so I'm hoping it's really happened :) My nipples have been slowly getting a bit more sore each day. Last night and this morning they're very sore so hopefully that's a good sign for either bfp or AF. Ff has me set to start AF tomorrow. Will test again tomorrow morning but if it's negative again I'm going to stop testing with or without AF. If nothing happens for a week or two I'll try testing again. Hopefully I get a positive or at least start spotting tomorrow. Fx!


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - just checked out those links you shared...laughed and cried! So many of them already apply and I'm only 5 months into the journey. My heart goes out so much to th girls who've been trying so much longer :( this is such a hard road to travel. I just hope and pray there will be a baby for us at the end to make the hard journey worth it all. 

Back to symptom spotting...over weekend I got massive heartburn several times...this morning I have heartburn from a bowl of rice krispies and milk! What's up with that??

As mentioned before my nipples are way sore. Also been feeling crampy and bloated past couple days. Everything seems very AF related except the heartburn. That's the one that seems out of place to me. :shrugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Runner - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm praying for you and your family. 

Isaac - I hate it that the witch got ya :(

Hann - glad to hear you are doing well. 

Bananna - I love reading your posts :)

Mama - I hope you get a BFP soon or AF shows up. Really pulling for that BFP though :)

AFM - I feel horrible. I had the WORST heartburn yesterday. I took two Prilosec, two doses of Pepto,and ate 2 Tums and still had heartburn all day. Now today I'm so nauseated and woke up to a loaf of CM. Of course I caved and tested. BFN : sighs: AF is due Saturday.


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> Just found this made me laugh and cry at same time!!
> 
> This is a collection of thoughts from women facing the emotional roller coaster of infertility. Some of it may make you cry, some of it may make you smile. The important thing is to realize that you are not alone in your struggle. Infertility may be the most difficult time of your life spiritually, emotionally, financially, physically and mentally. If you are personally experiencing infertility (TTC longer than 12 months) my heart and prayers go out to you. God bless you.
> 
> Says its about infertility - don't think any of us are quite there yet but its all relative to ttc!! Def worth a look!!
> 
> https://www.twoweekwait.com/what-no-one-told-you
> 
> 
> :)

Love love love this link so true & many of those thoughts I've felt in the last 8 months & when ttc ds! Wish I could be one of those girls mentioned who get bfp straight away! But like it says we are lucky to have each other through this testing time of our lifes! :hugs: to all of my ttc girlffiends.


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> Runner - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm praying for you and your family.
> 
> Isaac - I hate it that the witch got ya :(
> 
> Hann - glad to hear you are doing well.
> 
> Bananna - I love reading your posts :)
> 
> Mama - I hope you get a BFP soon or AF shows up. Really pulling for that BFP though :)
> 
> AFM - I feel horrible. I had the WORST heartburn yesterday. I took two Prilosec, two doses of Pepto,and ate 2 Tums and still had heartburn all day. Now today I'm so nauseated and woke up to a loaf of CM. Of course I caved and tested. BFN : sighs: AF is due Saturday.

Yeah heartburn sucks, I always get it during my tww! Still early days hun, are you going to test anymore?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Just read them, some of them were so funny while others were extremely sad. Really highlights the TTC rollercoster of emotions!
> 
> How's everyones temps this morning?
> 
> Banana I love reading your posts be ause they are so Irish - the way you write is exactly how you speak, it's great! I used to work in an Irish bar in sydney and it brings back memories when you say things like 'it's grand'. Sorry I had to tell you that!!
> 
> I'm excited to see how mamas getting on when she gets back on!!
> 
> I did my final digi this morning, you know how they take 2 minutes to process, well it took less than 20 seconds and there it was 3+ - a lovely sight to greet me! Felt a bit more nauseous this morning too but that could be because I was up half the night with my DD. she normally sleeps pretty well but I guess as we are on holiday she's decided she is in a strange place so we are getting night wake ups!

Hey han all good here, hope your having a fab holiday & so excited that you got 3+ on digi today, how you feeling about your scan on sat?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana, hope your opk's start developing if its any peace of mind when using ic's I usually don't have any line until a day or 2 before I get a bfp opk! Very hopeful that you haven't ov'd yet!

Mama- those temps are just fab are symptoms are so so good, & its most Defo you have ovulated which means your responding to the meds which is most excellent news & i'm sure if not this month you'll get your bfp very soon! Sorry about the bfn's so far.

Elt- when are you thinking of testing, how many dpo are you?


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> Runner - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm praying for you and your family.
> 
> Isaac - I hate it that the witch got ya :(
> 
> Hann - glad to hear you are doing well.
> 
> Bananna - I love reading your posts :)
> 
> Mama - I hope you get a BFP soon or AF shows up. Really pulling for that BFP though :)
> 
> AFM - I feel horrible. I had the WORST heartburn yesterday. I took two Prilosec, two doses of Pepto,and ate 2 Tums and still had heartburn all day. Now today I'm so nauseated and woke up to a loaf of CM. Of course I caved and tested. BFN : sighs: AF is due Saturday.
> 
> Yeah heartburn sucks, I always get it during my tww! Still early days hun, are you going to test anymore?Click to expand...


I hardly ever get break through heartburn since I take meds for it. The only time I did on a regular basis was while I was preggo with DD. I'm not getting my hopes up. If AF doesn't come by Saturday, I'll test again.


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Isaac :hugs:

Of course I'm hoping for the bfp but really I'll be happy to get AF. I think she's coming...I just checked my cervix...no spotting yet but my cervix is high soft and open...that combined with the temp rise suggests AF. Looks just like last cycle end...cervix was same and temp was almost the same as well. Thinking I'll have spotting by tonight. If not I'll test in AM. If still negative then I won't test again until weekend if no AF. I was feeling silty nauseous after my last post but it was pretty mild and only lasted about 20 minutes. Had some lunch and it's gone now. Also got really emotional last night and cried for no reason. DH was making fun of me haha. But again, that's pretty typical of just before AF...funny though because it's been sooo long since I had a normal AF with normal symptoms (don't get many symptoms when on bc) so all the usual symptoms seem so out of place now.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh my i'm very sad right now my dear friends have suffered a miscarriage its not like they have had enough hardship having 2 failed ivf rounds & to then by a miracle get pregnant naturally but yes they have lost their baby too! What on earth? I am utterly depressed :-(


----------



## HappyCpl

IsaacRalph said:


> Oh my i'm very sad right now my dear friends have suffered a miscarriage its not like they have had enough hardship having 2 failed ivf rounds & to then by a miracle get pregnant naturally but yes they have lost their baby too! What on earth? I am utterly depressed :-(

Oh this is terribly sad! Praying for your friends. :-(


----------



## banana07

Oh Issacralph that is just awful thoughts and prayers are with them. Is it just me or are we hearing these stories almost every week, it is just because we are ttc that we notice them or they hit us so hard. Its terrifying :(

Happycpl - will you test again before Saturday?? Monday was very early if AF isn't due until Saturday. I've decided not to test this month until at least 14dpo (last months AF came 10dpo and 12dpo) Can barely handle the Neg on the OPK couldn't handle and Neg on a hpt. My preg tests say something like only 56% of preg ladies get a BFP 4 days before AF due and it jumps up to 89% 3days before and 93%2 days before and 98% 1 day and 99% the day of or something very very like that so still very early days for you yet :) 

Mamamac - Hope its either a BFP or second best case its AF. Is this your first proper cycle - how do you know how long your lp is / when AF is due?? I'm still trying to get mine straight no idea how long lp will be this month as it was 10 days first month and 12 days last month could be anything this month!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## HappyCpl

You're right, it is early. I guess I just figured if these symptoms are pregnancy related then maybe the hormones would be high enough to detect. Guess it doesn't always work like that. I've got one more test. Will probably cave before Saturday, but I'm going to try to hold out as long as I can.


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac - such sad news :( my heart an prayers go out to your friend. I'm so afraid of finally getting pregnant and then losing the baby. I can imagine how much tougher a loss it would be after going through so much to get pregnant :( 

Banana - yes this is my first (fx hopefully!) normal cycle. That's assuming I really have ovulated. I think I have but I'm so skeptical of my body these days I don't think I'll fully believe it until I get AF or a bfp! Because its my first I have no idea what my normal cycle length, typical ov day or length of LP is. All I have to go on is what I can chart and what ff predicts. If I have a normal 14 LP then my AF should be tomorrow meanin I should start spotting today. So far nothing. But like I mentioned before my cervix and temps suggest its coming....looks just like day before and of AF last month web it started from the Metformin so fx this cycle is ending and I'll be much better equipped with knowledge to go get that eggy next month! Or a bfp this month would be awesome hehe


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks so much girls feeling very sad for them but it also coincides with when we lost our angel baby too, actually it was 3 yrs yesterday! Just gonna say my prayers & go to bed. Night girls Xx


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies...sorry it is so late but I had another long shift today at work.

Hann- yes, you are defo preggers! 

Isaac- so sorry hun...for you and your friends! I have never went through anything like that and can't imagine the pain.

Mama- Like you said, atleast if AF comes, hopefully this cycle will give you some insight on future ones!

Happy- you probably said already but how many dpo are you? Hoping for a BFP for you and it is just not showing yet! 


AFM- I don't really know when I am going to test....I am starting to feel the urge already but tmrw is only 7dpo. I might use a cheapy in the morning, but not sure yet as I know it is too early! Oh...who am I kidding..I will be poas in the morning!
My temp this morning got me a little excited and it was done early too. I did not adjust it but according to the adjustment, I should have put it as 98.5, which is super high for me after o. I am curious to see what tmrws is! Also loads of watery and ewcm today, which is also unusual for me, as it is usually creamy in tww. I did not put it on ff though because it will take my crosshairs away even though my chart shows obvious temp shift. I have had watery cm for the last few days though, so not sure what all that is about. Could all just be part of this weird cycle I had, guess I will know in a few days! Sorry about the book...can you tell I am a little excited? lol


----------



## Hann12

Hey all having a bit of a scary time, last night before bed I wiped and there was a bit of light brown tinged cm about the size of a 50p and then 20p then nothing but clear. This morning there was more cm but this time it had some pink lines in it. If I hadn't have been examining my cm I might have missed it but I still always do so I could see it def there. What do you think? I am obviously assuming the worst and that I'm about to mc. I'm on holiday still until Friday so I can't even get to a dr so I'm just going to have to wait and see what happens. I'm terrified!


----------



## banana07

Oh Hann try not to worry - wasn't it Marie B who had something similar last week she went to the doc and everything was ok. Its all very well me saying this but do try to not worry to much you'll wind yourself up. Sit tight and I'm sure everything will be ok. I know its hard when so many sad stories around us but as I said remember MarieB last week :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning everyone!

Elt - :happydance: getting excited for you!!!!

Hann - :hugs: scary stuff friend. Hang tight and as banana said try not to work yourself up too much. If it gets any more is there a hospital or something you can get to or are you completely outta luck on hols? Fx and prayers for you!!!

Afm - well....not only did I get a :bfn:, no AF and a massive temp drop this morning, but thanks to that drop ff has also seen fit to demote my crosshairs....not instead of 15 dpo I'm apparently 5 dpo! Ugh Happy Anniversary! Lol

So once again, no idea if I've ovulated. Looking at my temps the last couple days I wondered if I really just ovulated a few days ago. Bd was def better timed so that would be nice...but it's pretty annoying to think the 2ww is over an then suddenly you're right back in the middle of it! And of course once again I didn't opk that day. I suck! Lol I just want to know if I really ovulate! Is that so much to ask?? Hope you all have a better morning ;)


----------



## Hann12

Mama - I'm sorry, hopefully you still ov though x

I went to the toilet again about an hour ago and there was nothing but I stuck a bit of tissue up there and more browny cm came out, it was kind of thick snot like stuff. I'm trying not to panic and am resting but have also both me and DH have had a cry and prepared ourself for the worst.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hugs, FX and lots of prayers :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> Mama - I'm sorry, hopefully you still ov though x
> 
> I went to the toilet again about an hour ago and there was nothing but I stuck a bit of tissue up there and more browny cm came out, it was kind of thick snot like stuff. I'm trying not to panic and am resting but have also both me and DH have had a cry and prepared ourself for the worst.

Hann - I'm sure it's nothing. But of course until you see a dr, you're going to be concerned. Any of us would be. 

Elt - I'm 10 DPO today. I was thinking I was later but I'm not. Lol. I still have a few days left in this TWW. 

I had another round of heartburn last night. Hit me in the middle of BD lol. The nausea is still here. It's constant but is worse at times than others. Maybe it's from all this heartburn that's got my stomach upset.


----------



## HappyCpl

MamaMac123 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Elt - :happydance: getting excited for you!!!!
> 
> Hann - :hugs: scary stuff friend. Hang tight and as banana said try not to work yourself up too much. If it gets any more is there a hospital or something you can get to or are you completely outta luck on hols? Fx and prayers for you!!!
> 
> Afm - well....not only did I get a :bfn:, no AF and a massive temp drop this morning, but thanks to that drop ff has also seen fit to demote my crosshairs....not instead of 15 dpo I'm apparently 5 dpo! Ugh Happy Anniversary! Lol
> 
> So once again, no idea if I've ovulated. Looking at my temps the last couple days I wondered if I really just ovulated a few days ago. Bd was def better timed so that would be nice...but it's pretty annoying to think the 2ww is over an then suddenly you're right back in the middle of it! And of course once again I didn't opk that day. I suck! Lol I just want to know if I really ovulate! Is that so much to ask?? Hope you all have a better morning ;)

:hugs: sorry for your BFN :(


----------



## banana07

Oh mama - I really fell for you you're the definition of the rollercoaster of emotions :juggle: - hopefully you'll get solid physical proof of something soon :) 

afm almost forgot to mention did an opk last night and much darker then previous but still not same as control line I would say about 60% as dark and again this morning same thing maybe very slightly darker again about 70% - today is CD18 so the day I always get my smiley face on my OPK and have just got some pretty bad cramps in my lower left (its always my left ??? - is this normal - 3rd month in a row being my left??). So have dtd last 3 night and hopefully tonight and tomorrow night will give dh a rest then!! As I said before he is getting the camera into his stomach this evening so hopefully he'll be ok tonight. Sorry mama I just remembered your asked before about him, he is fine just has a hernia in his stomach he's had it for years got it checked out about 6 years ago and just never bothered to do anything about it just means some of the food in his stomach comes back up so he constantly burping and has to avoid lots of nice food (which he doesn't)!! 

Oh just thinking now last time he had it done I was just a couple of weeks pregnant - wonder is it a good omen!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> Hey all having a bit of a scary time, last night before bed I wiped and there was a bit of light brown tinged cm about the size of a 50p and then 20p then nothing but clear. This morning there was more cm but this time it had some pink lines in it. If I hadn't have been examining my cm I might have missed it but I still always do so I could see it def there. What do you think? I am obviously assuming the worst and that I'm about to mc. I'm on holiday still until Friday so I can't even get to a dr so I'm just going to have to wait and see what happens. I'm terrified!

I've been having brown spotting for the last week and a half so I've done lots and lots of googling on the subject. Brown or pink spotting without cramping is really common in the first trimester. I called my midwives when I first noticed my spotting and they said not to worry unless it gets bright red or is accompanied by cramps. 
I know it's so hard to worry because even though I've had an ultrasound and have heard my baby's heartbeat on the doppler I'm still a bit of a nervous wreck now!
I would bring it up with your doctor or midwife just so they know what's going on but if it's just brown/pink spotting it's likely not a huge deal. 

Do you have an ultrasound soon?


----------



## runnergrl

hi girls. just cheking in. Yes, brown spotting is nothing to worry about. If there is a real problem with the pregnancy and/or baby, you will know. Trust me.. its a flow, not spotting....
just wanted to share that. hopefully it gives you both peace of mind:)


----------



## Jessicabaxter

I've also had spotting with my first and doc said it was blood from period u didnt get. I've MC as well and know that spotting with out cramping or bright red is not a mc. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hann12

Thank you so much girls, your words have helped and I really appreciate it. I have relaxed today as much as I could and tried not to think about it. I had one more tiny bit when I wiped earlier so it's still there but I'm hoping it's gone tomorrow but guess that's down to fate. I have my scan on Saturday so not too long to wait. Just really hoping everything is okay! 
Marie - I get how scary it is for you now - must be reassuring to hear the heartbeat though. I hope I get to there!


----------



## HappyCpl

It's quiet in here today. Hope everyone is doing well. 

If this nausea is not pregnancy related, I wish it would go away. No heartburn today. Just fatigue, nausea, indigestion, and a dull headache. Good news is my upper respiratory issues have gone away!! Loving that. Lol. 

Hann - Can't wait to hear the results of your scan Saturday.


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh, and I've had creamy CM today and yesterday. More today than yesterday. Usually only happens the day before or the day of AF's arrival.


----------



## banana07

Hey - Hann hope you feeling better - some good post from the girls there :)

Happycpl - hope it is preg related!!! When did you say your testing again before saturday???

I think I may have O'd today which is 1 day earlier than last 2 months. Going to take my last opk test now this eve but had to pretty dark ones last 2 days and had the most awful cramps this evening very lower ones thought I was going to pass out had to sit down!! Hopefully that is it. Exhausted now and DH is really really tired and cranky so will be a serious push and ask to dtd tonight but really really feel I need to - fx

Oh and my car broke down this eve had to get it toed away for repair - feck it :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - ugh sorry about your car! Car problems suck! :hugs:

Hann - sounds like those with more experience have given you some peace of mind :hugs: I'm glad they've been here for you. Fx for you scan! :) 

Happycpl - symptoms sound promising! Fx and :dust: to you! 

Afm - not much to report. Took an OPK and it was pretty faint. Figured I better take one so that when ff moves my ov date to today I can disregard it! :eyeroll: 

One thing, my cervix dropped big time. Been pretty high and open last few days and now it's low, closed and getting firm. Also have had huge amounts of yellowish/whitish snot like cm. Anyone have any input on that? At what point in a cycle is that typical? I usually have pretty watery cm (prob due to DH and I bd pretty regularly) but after the weekend anniversary event we've taken a few nights off haha Anyway, just wondering if it may give me a clue as to where I actually am in my cycle.


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana I'll prob go get some tests tonight and start testing Thursday. If I can wait. That totally stinks about your car. 

Mama - when are you testing again? Your symptoms sound very good!! FX'd!!'


----------



## elt1013

Hello

Hann- sounds like the girls really know what they are talking about and gave you great advice/insight. I have never had experience with this but can imagine it has to be scarey. If you are anything like me, you probably didn't realize how common m/c are until BnB. Unbelievable how common they are, and my heart goes out to all the ladies who have had to go through such an aweful experience as that. Sounds like what is going on with you is not at all related to that though and I can't wait to hear about your scan!

Happy- fx for you that all those are preg symptoms, sounds promising, but as we all know, our bodies sure do like to play tricks on us in the tww. Hopefully not the case with you.

Mama- sorry that your cycle seems to be so confusing...this one was definately confusing for me aswell, so hope you get some answers soon! Atleast if you didn't ovulate until later, that would explain the bfns and you know you still have a chance! 

Banana- yay for those opks getting darker and sorry the O pains are so bad. Do you feel good about your chances this month with the bd routine and all? I really hope we get another bfp soon in here! It is kind of nice having some of our cycles kind of spread out in here, because when one of us loses hope for our own bfp, we still have others to get excited and have hope for.

Well, obviosely BFN for me this morning, which is fine because I was pretty much expecting it at 7dpo. Temp is still up there though and still lots of watery cm. Weird but different than usual so I suppose it could be good sign. I really don't have any other symptoms besides a little heartburn here and there but that isn't that unusual for me in the tww. No mood swings though yet, which I always have by now, so fx! :dust::dust::dust: all around in here. Hoping for another BFP soon!


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh Elt, sounding good! FX'd we all get our BFP's together this cycle!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Morning girls!
Had a busy day yesterday so didn't have time to catch up on here sorry!
Han- hope your trying to relax & enjoy your holiday. Hope the spotting has settled but remember you had implantation bleeding/spotting & it could be just left over from that! It could also be old blood from last cycle which can come from the cervix. I don't think you should prepare for the worst at all!

Happycpl- those symptoms still sound really good, when you testing?

Mama- bummer that ff changed your ov date, how very confusing for you! So your still in with a shot this cycle well that's exciting! Have you had any ov pains?

Banana- I always get ov pains few days before especially when bding, keep an eye in those opks as I find them really good! It should show full on positive for you soon & then go from there! Keep up that bding up. Hope your dh is feeling ok.

Elt- boo for the bfn but as you said 7dpo is so so early not many show up at this stage. Good luck over the next few days.

Afm- after having a down day yesterday I am starting to perk up a bit! AF has nearly left the building just a bit of brown spotting now been wearing pantyliners since yesterday so only 2 day flow this month! Used to worry when ttc my ds that it was too light & the lining was too thin but then went onto having ds fine. So reading up I can take raspberry leaf tea to improve the thickness of my womb lining! Got my ultrasound on 2nd Oct so they will measure it then. Probably just worrying over nothing but the raspberry leaf tea is fine to take up to ovulation so can't hurt. Anyway have a great day girlies Xx


----------



## banana07

Morning girls :)

ELT - sorry about the BFN but as you said 7dpo is really really early even so its still horrible to see!! fx for you in next few days - when will you test again??

Happycpl - I have swore to myself this month that I wouldn't test until at least 14dpo but I'm pretty confident i will not stick to this esp since I have 3 tests that I ordered online a few weeks ago sitting at home!! 

Mamamac - sounds like your still in with a really good chance - esp with all the bd you do be at!!! :) 

Its great to see all the girls are still here keeping an eye on us even if they are not fully active and giving Hann such good advice :) Cheers Girls :) 

Issacralph - whoo for AF leaving the building - be careful with the raspberry tea tho don't they use that to help bring on labour, just make sure you do the right research I would imagine if its used to bring on labour its not good for ttc you want the eggy to stay in there!! Just do good research before you do anything. 

Afm, managed to dtd last night just about, I don't check my cp but usually around this time in the month and ususally after the +opks sex is really painful I can physically feel that my cervix is way down and tender so would that happen before / during or after Ov normally?? I have no opk left and will cost me &#8364;27 to get more as can't get cheap ones here only online so I'm just going to presume I have O'd between the pretty dark opks last 2 day, its the same as past cycles, the cramps and the low cervix. Don't think we'll manage to dtd tonight last night was a serious push plus I think Dh is working but I'll give it a go tomorrow night just incase I have O'd later then I think - have done the last 4 nights now so hopefully I'm covered. Of course totally pesamistic (sp?) already feel out!!!


----------



## banana07

Very confused been googling this last half hour and totally conflicing stories as to why sex is so painful yes everyone agrees it to do with ovulation but some say its before Ov and some say after. Some say the cervix comes forward (whatever forward means in a horizontal passage!!) and some say its higher. If it was higher why would it hurt, it only makes sense pain wise that its lower down or moved in some way. Has anyone any idea what painful sex / tender cervix means, that I have or am about it ov or currently ovulating??? 

Wonder if thats what I have been doing wrong, we usually bd the day of the +opk and maybe the day after but what if I don't actuallly Ov until another day or so and the sperm hasn't survied from the previous days?? I think my plan to leave tonight and go for it again tomorrow night might cover that?? :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Just read them, some of them were so funny while others were extremely sad. Really highlights the TTC rollercoster of emotions!
> 
> How's everyones temps this morning?
> 
> Banana I love reading your posts be ause they are so Irish - the way you write is exactly how you speak, it's great! I used to work in an Irish bar in sydney and it brings back memories when you say things like 'it's grand'. Sorry I had to tell you that!!
> 
> I'm excited to see how mamas getting on when she gets back on!!
> 
> I did my final digi this morning, you know how they take 2 minutes to process, well it took less than 20 seconds and there it was 3+ - a lovely sight to greet me! Felt a bit more nauseous this morning too but that could be because I was up half the night with my DD. she normally sleeps pretty well but I guess as we are on holiday she's decided she is in a strange place so we are getting night wake ups!




banana07 said:


> Morning girls :)
> 
> ELT - sorry about the BFN but as you said 7dpo is really really early even so its still horrible to see!! fx for you in next few days - when will you test again??
> 
> Happycpl - I have swore to myself this month that I wouldn't test until at least 14dpo but I'm pretty confident i will not stick to this esp since I have 3 tests that I ordered online a few weeks ago sitting at home!!
> 
> Mamamac - sounds like your still in with a really good chance - esp with all the bd you do be at!!! :)
> 
> Its great to see all the girls are still here keeping an eye on us even if they are not fully active and giving Hann such good advice :) Cheers Girls :)
> 
> Issacralph - whoo for AF leaving the building - be careful with the raspberry tea tho don't they use that to help bring on labour, just make sure you do the right research I would imagine if its used to bring on labour its not good for ttc you want the eggy to stay in there!! Just do good research before you do anything.
> 
> Afm, managed to dtd last night just about, I don't check my cp but usually around this time in the month and ususally after the +opks sex is really painful I can physically feel that my cervix is way down and tender so would that happen before / during or after Ov normally?? I have no opk left and will cost me 27 to get more as can't get cheap ones here only online so I'm just going to presume I have O'd between the pretty dark opks last 2 day, its the same as past cycles, the cramps and the low cervix. Don't think we'll manage to dtd tonight last night was a serious push plus I think Dh is working but I'll give it a go tomorrow night just incase I have O'd later then I think - have done the last 4 nights now so hopefully I'm covered. Of course totally pesamistic (sp?) already feel out!!!

Well done on all that bding! Like I said before I always start having pain & painful during sex few days before I ovulate & day of ovulation the worst, pain is sometimes there day after too. I would keep testing with the ic to cover all bases buy your plan sounds fine to BD tomoz, have a break a bit! Raspberry leaf tea is fine to take until ovulation then stop as it can cause your uterus to contract, I also take evening primrose & stop at ovulation!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

Happycpl - your symptoms sound promising! Fx for u! I'm not going to test again until the 28th (day after ff says I should start period) unless I start puking or something major haha I just can't deal with all the :bfn: :( 

Elt - sorry about your :bfn: but still way early. Fx!!!

Isaac - good luck with the tea! :) maybe with that little boost you'll get your sticky bean :) 

Hann - hows the spotting today hun?

Afm - this morning I've got a major increase in cm...it's sort of a watery/creamy white cm. very odd not at all my norm. Not sure what this means but I'm taking note of it. Also my cervix was back up high and soft this morning. It's odd for it to be moving up and down so much like that. :shrugs:


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Happycpl - your symptoms sound promising! Fx for u! I'm not going to test again until the 28th (day after ff says I should start period) unless I start puking or something major haha I just can't deal with all the :bfn: :(
> 
> Elt - sorry about your :bfn: but still way early. Fx!!!
> 
> Isaac - good luck with the tea! :) maybe with that little boost you'll get your sticky bean :)
> 
> Hann - hows the spotting today hun?
> 
> Afm - this morning I've got a major increase in cm...it's sort of a watery/creamy white cm. very odd not at all my norm. Not sure what this means but I'm taking note of it. Also my cervix was back up high and soft this morning. It's odd for it to be moving up and down so much like that. :shrugs:

Mama- I find that I can't figure out the cp thing either...mine is all over the place aswell! I don't really seem to get much info from checking it but I do anyhow.

Well, I have had some pretty bad nausea and stuffy nose last night and this morning and some bloody snot when blowing my nose (sorry tmi). Hoping it is another good sign, but I could just be coming down with something. I tested this morning again with ic and frer, both bfn, but I will probably keep testing everyday until af, as I have no self control with all these ics laying around, lol. My lp last month was 11 days, so I am hoping for atleast that this month aswell.


----------



## banana07

Thanks Issac - I hope I am ov when I think I am and not later if it is later means I haven't been bd enough so was never really in with a chance but even worse my lp is only 10 or 12 days so if I'm ov even later my lp would be even shorter :( I'll do the temps next month might give me a better idea. 

Mamamac - I haven't a clue about cp - mine changed yesterday (well sex was painful so I figure it changed - without going inside it just felt lower if that makes sense too!). Spent ages today googling and everything says your cervix goes higher when you ov I would have thought it was opposite so that it would be lower to make it easier to get the sperm up there instead of having it further to travel. Oh I dunno am counting myself in the 2ww from today / 1dpo anyway hopefully I'm right!! :D

Oh also put 2 & 2 together today and I def get the worst pain the day I get my pos OPK and the sex is painful the next day had to have a good think but thats def it???

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - that's interesting (and not fun) that bd is painful around ov. I've never heard of that really. I was going to suggest maybe it's just from dtd so much? I know if we're going at it a ton in a short period of time I can get pretty sore down there. You said you'd done it 4 days in a row so wondered if that may be it but sounds like this has happened before so I'm probably totally wrong then. Hope you did ov! Fx!!!

I know during ov your cervix should be high soft and open. When you're aroused your cervix moves up higher To make room for (hem hem) "stuff" :haha: which is why you're not supposed to check cervix when aroused or after bd. not sure what's up with mine. It usually changes positions slowly over the course of a couple days. Odd for it to be up and down so much. Oh well. :shrugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Food symptoms....

Hey ladies, got a question for those who've been pregnant before (which I think is everyone but me haha)...what types of food aversions/cravings did you have if any? Did anyone have changes in foods they liked or disliked during early pregnancy? How about appetite? Anyone's appetite increase or decrease? Lately I've noticed some big changes in my eating habits. Hubby and I typically eat dinner later in evening due to work schedules. Lately I've found I'm not even hungry in the evenings and I've been skipping dinner a lot during the last few weeks. Also during the day I'll have long stretches where I don't feel hungry at all and then all of the sudden I'll want to eat everything in sight. Nothing will sound good and then out of no where there's 18 different meals I want all at once. (that one I've noticed in just the last couple days). The big one though is Ive noticed an aversion to protein...the big ones being eggs, bacon and ham. Basically any breakfast food that isn't a carb I don't want it. I made this crockpot ham egg and hash brown casserole thing last night to have for breakfast today in am. When I went in kitchen to dish up for DH and I I felt sick at the smell and couldn't bring myself to even try it. I haven't wanted bacon and eggs for about a month and I know it's partially due to the low carb diet DH and I tried last month. (that didn't last long!) but now it's expanding to other favorite foods...this week I haven't want chicken breasts, steak or meatloaf...all of which I usually love when I make them. 

I googled aversion to protein and a bunch of pregnancy links popped up. I guess protein (especially meat and eggs) aversion is a pretty common early pregnancy symptom. Not super confident it means I'm pregnant as all my tests have been :bfn: but it is very odd. I usually love meat and eggs....had hard boiled eggs at brunch over weekend and couldn't eat them. Usually love them! So bizarre.


----------



## marieb

Well with DS I completely went off candy and junk food. It was really strange one minute i was a total sugaraholic and the next I couldn't even stand the taste of chocolate. My appetite stayed pretty consistent throughout the entire pregnancy. 
With this pregnancy I went off just about everything until I started my anti nausea meds. My appetite has definitely been down this time and at almost 15 weeks I have yet to gain any weight. No real cravings so far either.
I have heard lots of people say they can't stand meat while pregnant though. Hopefully this leads to a BFP for you!


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Food symptoms....
> 
> Hey ladies, got a question for those who've been pregnant before (which I think is everyone but me haha)...what types of food aversions/cravings did you have if any? Did anyone have changes in foods they liked or disliked during early pregnancy? How about appetite? Anyone's appetite increase or decrease? Lately I've noticed some big changes in my eating habits. Hubby and I typically eat dinner later in evening due to work schedules. Lately I've found I'm not even hungry in the evenings and I've been skipping dinner a lot during the last few weeks. Also during the day I'll have long stretches where I don't feel hungry at all and then all of the sudden I'll want to eat everything in sight. Nothing will sound good and then out of no where there's 18 different meals I want all at once. (that one I've noticed in just the last couple days). The big one though is Ive noticed an aversion to protein...the big ones being eggs, bacon and ham. Basically any breakfast food that isn't a carb I don't want it. I made this crockpot ham egg and hash brown casserole thing last night to have for breakfast today in am. When I went in kitchen to dish up for DH and I I felt sick at the smell and couldn't bring myself to even try it. I haven't wanted bacon and eggs for about a month and I know it's partially due to the low carb diet DH and I tried last month. (that didn't last long!) but now it's expanding to other favorite foods...this week I haven't want chicken breasts, steak or meatloaf...all of which I usually love when I make them.
> 
> I googled aversion to protein and a bunch of pregnancy links popped up. I guess protein (especially meat and eggs) aversion is a pretty common early pregnancy symptom. Not super confident it means I'm pregnant as all my tests have been :bfn: but it is very odd. I usually love meat and eggs....had hard boiled eggs at brunch over weekend and couldn't eat them. Usually love them! So bizarre.

With DD I couldn't stand the sight or smell of any kind of red meat. Made me sick to even think about it! It made life pretty difficult at that time because DH is a big meat eater. I would say anything out of the norm for you has to be a good sign!


----------



## elt1013

Oh and I also had sudden cravings for certain meals, but as soon as I would eat them, I would be sick! Sometimes I would be in the middle of eating and have to be sick.


----------



## banana07

Hey mamamac - same as when i was preg (albeit 6years ago) I couldn't eat meat at all only thing I could eat was carbs and super sugary foods, I don't know when this kicked in tho I think it was later in the preg. I couldn't eat anything after 2pm on the dot every day except maybe some toast or spuds or pasta with tomato sauce in the evening if anything (prob why I lost weight during the whole preg instead of putting it on!!) Don't want to burst your bubble but this sometimes happens to me later in the 2ww got my hopes up last month when I wanted to puke at the thought of any kind of meat. Fx for you tho!!! :D

Afm, as planned didn't dtd last night, I usually have a very high sex drive and DH low but after 4 days in a row even I had had enough so can't imagine how poor DH and his low drive were feeling. But anyway was planning on doing it tonight but woke up this morning with a small sharp cramp in my very lower side so thought feck it tonight might be to late (another 16hours) so went for it this morning, was a bit of a challenge as we both knew it was for ttc purposes not so much fun and DS was wandering around the house looking for breakfast but we managed it!!! :D - also made me a little late for work but needs must. DH was half asleep when we started (not when we finished of course) so he has now named me the sperm theif!! :D

Anyway I'm still counting my Ov day as CD18 making me 2dpo but also giving myself an exepected 14day lp so won't be dissapointed if AF comes late :) 

So who is testing this week - Elt / happycpl / mamamac ?????


----------



## Hann12

My appetite drops too, but then I'm really sick! I can just about stomach carbs but the thought of raw chicken, turkey, pork etc just make me even more nauseus! I didn't get sickness until week 5 though, it's normally to do with hcg levels, as they start to build up you get pregnancy symptoms. 
You never know it could be linked though! 
FX for some BFP on here!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks girls :) Like I said I don't ink too much of it since all my tests last week were negative...plus looking at my temps I'm just so disheartened...it lookalike I ovulate but hen my temps drop back down. Why do they go up for 3 or more days and then plummet? I'm sure I ovulate then I'm always questioning it :sigh: 

Banana - lol sperm thief! Haha love it! You guys sound like DH and I. My sex drive is much higher (I'm also quite younger than DH...he claims that's his problem hana) and now especially with ttc and not being sure when I ovulate (if I ovulate) I'm making him dtd constantly. Fx your morning bd pays off this cycle!!!! :)


----------



## banana07

Is it wrong that I have a serious urge to Thank my Husband for bd this morning!!! Can't get the urge out of me but Imagine thanking your husband for sleeping with you !!! Haha, the Joys of TTC!!! :D


----------



## Hann12

Mama I wouldn't worry too much about your temps, your PCOS will def affect them so they prob aren't too accurate. Hopefully you'll get your BFP or AF in the next week then you'll know! Have you got an appointment with your consultant to see how the metaformin is working? Can they do a scan to see where in your cycle you are? 

Banana - loving the sperm thief comment! 

Can't remember if I said but my hospital has accepted my appeal so I can go there (if I need to!). 
Last full day of holiday today, back late tomorrow. Had such a nice time relaxing!


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - I don't think it's silly at all. I thank DH a lot for bd haha maybe that's weird, but often he's tired or busy or whatever when I'm in the mood and he'll usually give in for my sake...I think that deserves thanks and appreciation :) 

Hann - :happydance: yay about the hospital appeal! That's great! :) I have an apt with a obg/fertility doc in Nov....till then I think I'm just stuck waiting...


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh I do go in today to see a new doc about my up coming colonoscopy....not sure if they care for today's purposes, but if it does matter and I tell them I could be preggers maybe they'll do a blood test. :shrugs: we'll see I guess...


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - Loving the sperm thief comment. That's hilarious!

Hann - That's great news about your hospital appeal!

Mama - When I was preggo with DD I couldn't stand the smell of eggs or red meat being cooked. I also couldn't eat steak. Every time I ate it I would get terribly sick for almost 2 days. Guess what, DD doesn't like steak now. Lol. I always craved choc milk though. If I wanted something sweet, I madey calories count. I was over weight when I got pregnant and ended up only gaining like 10lbs b/c I ate so well while being pregnant that I actually lost weight while DD was gaining weight. My doc was very pleased. 

AFM - still no AF. I still BFN but I haven't tested today. Gonna wait til Saturday. I woke up this morning with horrible heartburn again and still nauseous. I didn't get a BFP with DD until the day after AF was due and even then it was very faint. That was back when I had cycles like clock work. When I thought about that it helped me relax some. 

AFM


----------



## Jessicabaxter

MamaMac123 said:


> Food symptoms....
> 
> Hey ladies, got a question for those who've been pregnant before (which I think is everyone but me haha)...what types of food aversions/cravings did you have if any? Did anyone have changes in foods they liked or disliked during early pregnancy? How about appetite? Anyone's appetite increase or decrease? Lately I've noticed some big changes in my eating habits. Hubby and I typically eat dinner later in evening due to work schedules. Lately I've found I'm not even hungry in the evenings and I've been skipping dinner a lot during the last few weeks. Also during the day I'll have long stretches where I don't feel hungry at all and then all of the sudden I'll want to eat everything in sight. Nothing will sound good and then out of no where there's 18 different meals I want all at once. (that one I've noticed in just the last couple days). The big one though is Ive noticed an aversion to protein...the big ones being eggs, bacon and ham. Basically any breakfast food that isn't a carb I don't want it. I made this crockpot ham egg and hash brown casserole thing last night to have for breakfast today in am. When I went in kitchen to dish up for DH and I I felt sick at the smell and couldn't bring myself to even try it. I haven't wanted bacon and eggs for about a month and I know it's partially due to the low carb diet DH and I tried last month. (that didn't last long!) but now it's expanding to other favorite foods...this week I haven't want chicken breasts, steak or meatloaf...all of which I usually love when I make them.
> 
> I googled aversion to protein and a bunch of pregnancy links popped up. I guess protein (especially meat and eggs) aversion is a pretty common early pregnancy symptom. Not super confident it means I'm pregnant as all my tests have been :bfn: but it is very odd. I usually love meat and eggs....had hard boiled eggs at brunch over weekend and couldn't eat them. Usually love them! So bizarre.



Nothin sounds good to me at all. I'm almost 14 wks and still don't want to eat. And if i do I throw up I can keep coffee and cranberry apple down


----------



## runnergrl

hey ladies. I was thinking about trying again before I got a cycle, but have decided against it. i wanted to check and see if i ovulated between the MC and my period, and it turns out, I am ovulating right now.. well yesterday or today. I took a PG test and used an OPK two days ago, and both were negative, so all HCG must be out of my system. yesterday and today Ive gotten positive OPK's and a huge part of me wants to go for it again right now! But my husband and I talked, and he's just not quite ready yet. So we will *hopefully* be ready after one cycle. I just wonder how long it will take for my period to come. my last LP was 17 days.. Looks like I will be "officially" re-joining you lovelies in this thread and TTC in October.. should be O'ing around Oct 21.. testing on Halloween! lol! fun!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Jessica and Happycpl for the feedback on food :) 

Runnergrl - I bet there's a lot of conflicting emotions after a mc. Makes total sense that part of you would want to dive right back in and part of you wouldn't be ready for that yet. Happy to have you back with us :) testing on Halloween will be fun :) 

Afm - saw my doc today and got my colonoscopy scheduled for Oct 24. They told me if I find I'm pregnant before then I'll need to cancel. They didn't test me or anything though. My big news of the moment....just went to the bathroom and I'm spotting! It's very slight spotting and I'm only cautiously excited for now. Could be a few different things...

1) if I ovulated when I originally thought it could be AF starting and either I have a bit of a longer LP (would be 17 dpo if this is the case) or I guess the egg could have implanted and just lost it right away (but I'm guessing I'd have had a pos test if that were the case) 

2) If I ovulated a week ago today like ff currently thinks I did then I'm 7dpo today and it could be implantation bleeding :happydance: fx!!! 

3) It could just be that infuriating random spotting I was getting during my long evil last cycle that would show up for a few days then vanish. Oddly I'm cd38 today and my first case of that random spotting started on cd38 last cycle...so hoping that's not what this is! 

Hopefully it's either AF or IB! Fx!!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh exciting mama!! FX its IB!!

Runnergrl - sounds like a good plan and a great time to test, you got your BFP fast last time so hopefully you will again


----------



## MamaMac123

Well the spotting went away pretty quickly which I think could be a good sign. The random spotting I had last cycle lasted longer and was a bit more. This was a very small amount of pink spotting. Also DH and I bd last night and after there was no spotting at all and last time with the random spotting bd would make more show up. Hoping this is a good indicator that it could be IB. 

Bad news is my temp dropped yet again today and ff has now taken my crosshairs away :( Because of my pcos I'm not going to put 100% stock in that....I def had temp raise for 3 consecutive days so it is possible I ovulated, but it's also totally possible I haven't. I'm sir too resigning myself to the idea that I'll need clomid and will have to wait till Nov to see the obg to get it :( Hopefully I'm just prego already! But I'm doubtful. 

Hows everyone else this morning? Anyone testing today or on the weekend??? :)


----------



## banana07

Mamamac - fx its IB!!! - When are you going to test again?? 

Hann just read an old post by accident - you were saying you are testing in 12 days if you have actually ovulated!! - I was so confused!!!! :D

Runnergirl - I think you're right to wait the month, let your body (and mind!) settle a bit. :) 

AFM - zero news what so ever just counting down the days to testing.... 11/12 days, seems like forever away!!

Happycpl - have you tested again since or waiting until the weekend ... Good Luck!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls sorry I've been so slack at commenting in the last few days, ds has been poor with a cold & with work & getting a headache every day of my period not felt like being at laptop!
So where are we now??
Han- looking forward to hearing about your scan tomoz, wishing you all the best for that, you gonna try & get a pic? Hope you've had a fab holiday & that spotting has stopped!

Banana- count down for you is on, sounds like you did plenty of bding at the right time! Bless your dh, he sounds all sexed out, he he! Best of luck for your bfp

Elt- have you taken another hpt, how many dpo's are you now? Fx'd for you hun

Mama- spotting sounds good but your right your chart looks interesting, hoping you have ovulated! Maybe if you don't get bfp this time you should insist on getting some bloods done to check?? You testing soon?

Who's left, come on memory!

Happycpl- those symptoms sound excellent, are you gonna test soon aswel, my oh my so many potential bfps here!

Runnergrl- good news that your ovulating again you'll soon be back on track & that 1st cycle will soon be over then you can go for it again. Like han said you got it really quickly before hopefully this will be the case again! 

Afm cd 6 nothing much going on! Still no news on dh sperm analysis & can't get results at work. Ultrasound on 2nd so I may have just ovulated or about to?? Will start temping tomoz after a lovely week off & see where we go from there! Have my baby niece due any day so uber excited about that & getting my newborn fix! Can't wait until i'm holding my newborn but until then am enjoying every minute of being a mummy to my Isaac! I just wish sometimes time didn't fly by, when your working & living your life in 2 week slots it races by! Anyhow hope to see some more good news on here bfps are scarce these days x


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - ugh the waiting is so hard! GL and fx!!!!

Afm - the spotting is back this afternoon, a bit more than last night and more brownish than pink....more like menstral spotting so now I wondering AF is coming. But if it is, does that mean I def ovulated or could AF show up without ovulating? Thinking if I do get AF I might give soy a try for the new cycle. Going to do some research. I can't stand waiting till Novemeber for a doc to give me clomid....I'm so done with waiting!!! Errrrrrr


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac - fx for you this cycle! Hope all the test results come back good!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Banana - ugh the waiting is so hard! GL and fx!!!!
> 
> Afm - the spotting is back this afternoon, a bit more than last night and more brownish than pink....more like menstral spotting so now I wondering AF is coming. But if it is, does that mean I def ovulated or could AF show up without ovulating? Thinking if I do get AF I might give soy a try for the new cycle. Going to do some research. I can't stand waiting till Novemeber for a doc to give me clomid....I'm so done with waiting!!! Errrrrrr

Yes mama I think AF can show without ovulation if you had an anovulatory cycle it would be pretty hard to tell without the bloods & your chart although looks promising on some days on others it doesn't but like you said it can be erratic if you have poas. Actually my good friend Lucy had just had a 50 day cycle & her chart is inconclusive too. She's seeing her homeopath again she was only on treatment for 3 weeks when she got her bfp with her ds. She's trying again in the new year & wants to get sorted before ttc! Have you thought about homeopath? Obviously the soy is going down that route!


----------



## elt1013

Mama-sorry everything has to be so confusing for you. What a pain in the butt! I am keeping my fx for you that it is IB anf not AF!

Hann- so happy that you get to deliver in the hospital of your choice. Sometimes all you need to do is raise a little heck to get what you want!

Banana- hopefully your tww will fly by and end up in a BFP!

Isaac- Hopefully your DH SA will come back ok, but if not, there are lots of vitamins I have been reading about that can help that dramatically! My DH hasn't had a SA but I was thinking of getting him some vits just in case, and I figure, it can't hurt, right? It is quite amazing what vitamins can do (I never realized).

AFM- 10dpo today and BFN! My temp is still up but had the tiniest little streak of brown blood in ewcm last night and first thing this morning, but nothing since then. Isn't 9dpo a little late for IB? Trying to keep my hopes up and stay positive since there seems to be no other sign of AF! Hopefully it is just IB a little later than average! My temp usually takes a huge nose dive the day or 2 before AF, so we'll see...


----------



## banana07

Hey 

Elt I think its between 6 & 10dpo normally for IB - all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-time-and-signs.html

Hann was just thinking this evening your soooo lucky we're usually on the same cycle so you'd be in the tww now!!!

Mamamac - hows the spotting going??

AFM, I'm still only 2/3 dpo same as this morning!!! :D


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow elt things are looking really promising for you, 10dpo is really early though your right! Your temps look fab & haven't you had short LP last few cycles? Correct me of I'm wrong hun! Hoping you get that bfp soon, testing tomoz??

My dh takes conception vitamins, has been got about 6 month or so! Hoping his SA is good it was excellent few years ago around 320 million of the little soldiers! He's given up caffeine to see if that helps get our bfp quicker, so who knows! I love this time of the month just leading up to ovulation & feeling that excitement build as i'm forever getting nearer to that bfp!


----------



## elt1013

Thanks ladies...looking through some of the preg charts on ff, IB seems to be pretty common around 9-10dpo. I always thought it was more common around 7, but apparently not. I did have a short LP until I started B vits and it went from 9 to 11 days last cycle, so definately better. I guess my temp tomorrow will be pretty telling since I always seem to get a drop 1-2 days before AF. Could be sneaky AF playing tricks on me, but I hope not!


----------



## runnergrl

I love this thread. I know I havent been posting a ton lately for obvious reasons, but you ladies are so open and honest and just genuinely care about one another. Its really refreshing in today's world. Thanks for welcoming me back in here and I am thinking about and praying for all of us to get our sticky BFP's very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Elt - your temps look amazing!! Really similar to my BFP chart!! I have high hopes for you this month! I got my BFP at 10dpo so you could test tomorrow (no pressure tee hee!!)


----------



## IsaacRalph

I love it too runnergrl! Lovely caring girls on here.I've joined some other threads but I've soon lost interest there're either just way too busy or the girls don't really seem interested in anything but themselves! I always come back to this one & its strange as its where I posted my first bnb comment! Love love love it! Just think in around 2 weeks you'll get your AF & then it begins!

Elt- really hoping your temp stays up today & that hpt has 2 lines, fx'd!


----------



## Hann12

Hi just had my scan, everything looks great, heart was beating rapidly and strong and all looks normal. I mentioned the brown cm and she said it must be implantation related as she could see no other reason. She also said I had no cysts on my ovaries! Both looked totally normal! She was the same person that said I had cysts! Very weird! 
Anyway over the moon and just hope it continues to progress well!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Hi just had my scan, everything looks great, heart was beating rapidly and strong and all looks normal. I mentioned the brown cm and she said it must be implantation related as she could see no other reason. She also said I had no cysts on my ovaries! Both looked totally normal! She was the same person that said I had cysts! Very weird!
> Anyway over the moon and just hope it continues to progress well!

Hey han this is brilliant news so so pleased for you all! Knew all would be ok. Enjoy your wonderful day. No cysts=great news too! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks IsaacRalph! 

Here is our little peanut:



Have to echo what you girls have said, this is such a lovely thread, so supportive! I am routing for some more BFPs on here, so want everyone to have their babies soon. Some really positive symptoms and temperatures going on here so really hopeful for you all!


----------



## elt1013

Amazing news Hann and that is good lookin peanut!

BFN today but temp still up!
Long shift for me today at work so I will catch up more later. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Thanks IsaacRalph!
> 
> Here is our little peanut:
> 
> View attachment 481801
> 
> 
> Have to echo what you girls have said, this is such a lovely thread, so supportive! I am routing for some more BFPs on here, so want everyone to have their babies soon. Some really positive symptoms and temperatures going on here so really hopeful for you all!

Awww what a lovely sight to see little peanut, thankyou for sharing this has made my day!:hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

How come my cycle is so way out to everyones on here?? I Feel lonely & need a cycle buddy!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann - That is wonderful news! How exciting!!! Thank you for sharing with us your little peanut. 

Runner - Look what you started :) I have to echo what you and the others have said. This thread is filled with some amazing, supportive, and very kind woman. You ladies are the best. Hoping things happen fast for you Runner. FX'd!

Elt - Can't wait to see what the next few days bring you!

AFM - I'm completely down and depressed. AF got me yesterday afternoon. I spent the evening just terribly upset. I would have bet money that I was pregnant. I was just that convinced. What a surprise. I told DH I don't want to try for a few months. I desperately need a break. I have been so obsessed lately and it feels like its taking a toll on our relationship. I miss the romance. I miss the fun flirting we used to do. I miss the way we were always so ready to jump each other as soon as we were alone or as soon as we walked through the front door. We have been together 2.5 years but just got married back in April. I think we are going to take a step back until DH is retested and can see a urologist. Then I'll prob start looking into having surgery for my endometriosis. 

I'll def be around and praying for you ladies. Thank you for all of your kind words and support.


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> Hann - That is wonderful news! How exciting!!! Thank you for sharing with us your little peanut.
> 
> Runner - Look what you started :) I have to echo what you and the others have said. This thread is filled with some amazing, supportive, and very kind woman. You ladies are the best. Hoping things happen fast for you Runner. FX'd!
> 
> Elt - Can't wait to see what the next few days bring you!
> 
> AFM - I'm completely down and depressed. AF got me yesterday afternoon. I spent the evening just terribly upset. I would have bet money that I was pregnant. I was just that convinced. What a surprise. I told DH I don't want to try for a few months. I desperately need a break. I have been so obsessed lately and it feels like its taking a toll on our relationship. I miss the romance. I miss the fun flirting we used to do. I miss the way we were always so ready to jump each other as soon as we were alone or as soon as we walked through the front door. We have been together 2.5 years but just got married back in April. I think we are going to take a step back until DH is retested and can see a urologist. Then I'll prob start looking into having surgery for my endometriosis.
> 
> I'll def be around and praying for you ladies. Thank you for all of your kind words and support.

:hugs: that AF got you hun! It can hit you really hard when you've convinced yourself your pregnant with all the symptoms especially. I had this about 3 months back so I have learnt my lesson not to listen to my body anymore. As for the break In ttc I think that's fine as you sound done in by it all. Thing is your not really stopping ttc your just not going to be focused on signs & opk's etc but the good thing is you can still make love & still be in with a chance! I so know how your feeling cuz I Feel just about ready to give up! X


----------



## runnergrl

dont give up girls! It happens for MOST women, its just takes some time... Hopefully the rest of us will have October BFP's and July babies!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey girls!

I love all the posts in here the last couple days :) warms my heart and I echo them all! I love this thread and am so happy to be sharing this journey with all of you :hugs:

Runnergrl - thanks for starting the thread...I'm glad to have you back with us...not for the reason of course, but for your company :hugs: fx for you!!! 

Hann - soooo glad your scan went great! I got so excited to see your little bean! Showed DH and we both gave a big "ahhhhhhhh" hehe So fun to see!!! :happydance:

Isaac- getting close to ov time!!!! Fx!!!! :dust:

Happycpl - :hugs: Sorry about the bfn hun. A break could be a good thing. And so many people say as soon as they stop trying that's when it happens. Get back to enjoying your DH and destress about ttc for a bit. 

Elt - temps lookin good!!!!! :dust: :happydance: fx!!!! 

Banana - how soon will you test!!?? Any symptom spotting??

Afm - cd1 here folks!!! AF is in the house! Pretty light today but def more than spotting! Good news is she came on her own :happydance: Was worried I'd need to start taking something specifically to induce it but metformin seems to be doing the trick...great news! Bad news is I really don't think I ovulated. I mean it's possible, but looking at my chart I just don't think so and all the ff charts with pcos I've looked at, even if they have a dip or two, for the most part the temps are up and they clearly ovulate so I'm thinking I didn't. Soooo....I think I'm going to go for it with the soy. I've beenon the vitamins with Vitex in them and not supposed to take soy and Vitex together so I'm going to stop those (I haven't felt they've done much for me anyway) and then probably do soy on cd 5-9 to give my body a full 5 days without Vitex first. Not sure what I'm going to do for dosage....most of what I've read seems that you need at least 150 mg for each of the 5 days and can take up to 200 daily. I've seen a lot of people post that they'll do like 150 or 160 for the first 3 days then 200 for the last 2 so I think I may do that. So excited to have a fresh cycle! And so happy it was a 39 day cycle instead of a 97 day cycle!!! :happydance: Now if the soy can get me ovulating I may have a real shot this cycle!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## elt1013

Oh geez...I just typed a ton and lost it all, so I guess I will do a shorter version, lol.

Happy- don't give up, we WILL get there, but like runnergrl said, it just takes a little more time for some of us than others unfortunately! Like Isaac, I also try not to get too excited about symptoms in the tww, because mine always seem to lead to AF!

Isaac- It is nice to have a cycle buddy, but I also find it nice to have us all spread out, because you ladies give me something to look forward to when my AF comes and you are in a much more exciting part of your cycle!

Mama- Yay for AF coming on her own, but boo for the uncertainty with your cycle! I will likely be right behind you with AF soon, as she is due tmrw.


----------



## elt1013

Good morning everyone...do I seem to be the only one left at the end of the tww now? Well, 12dpo, BFN again, and a very small temp dip this morning but no where near my usual pre AF dive. I have started breaking out with pimples the last couple days though, so I think she's right around the corner, unfortunately!
TMI, but I am getting somewhat irritated with all the increased cm this cycle (even DH has commented on the abundance several times). It is really nice before O, but when waiting for AF, it is really annoying to have to run to the bathroom all the time because I think she has arrived. I have had TONS of watery and ewcm everyday after O except 1dpo (so much that a liner is needed at all times). I normally have some (but not a ton) of creamy cm until AF like most people I think. Any of you ladies had this issue before?

Banana- how is the tww treating you so far?

Hope everyone else is getting along ok aswell!


----------



## Hann12

Mama I am so excited to see that you have AF!! Def try soy, I've seen loads of people in similar situations to yours get BFP with soy. I have my FX for you!!

Happycpl - it sounds like a chilled NTNP month might be a good plan, stress is def not good for TTC, I've heard loads of stories of people stopping trying and getting their BFP too!

Elt - that's a shame about the temp dip but you aren't out yet! Your LP has increased so even if you get AF it's a big improvement! 

Banana - how are you getting on? 

IssacRalph - started opking? 

Runnergrl - I have a July daughter and think its a lovely time to have a baby do have my FX for you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Mama I am so excited to see that you have AF!! Def try soy, I've seen loads of people in similar situations to yours get BFP with soy. I have my FX for you!!
> 
> Happycpl - it sounds like a chilled NTNP month might be a good plan, stress is def not good for TTC, I've heard loads of stories of people stopping trying and getting their BFP too!
> 
> Elt - that's a shame about the temp dip but you aren't out yet! Your LP has increased so even if you get AF it's a big improvement!
> 
> Banana - how are you getting on?
> 
> IssacRalph - started opking?
> 
> Runnergrl - I have a July daughter and think its a lovely time to have a baby do have my FX for you!

Hey han, how are you feeling my lovely?
No not started opking yet don't Feel the urge to yet, usually start around cd 10, ooh & I've got some lovely clearblue digital ones too! Started official bding today though, so yes that magical time is upon us again, how quick has that come around?

Mama- Woohoo get you with a shorter cycle & now to ovulate for sure! Wishing you all the luck with the soy, it can't hurt!

Elt- also get you 12dpo with no AF, boo for bfn but hey you could still very well get your bfp & if not a longer LP! As far as copious cm the only time I get this is few days before ov & then I just get a bit of creamy cm in tww, only other time over lots of cm is when i'm pregnant! Fx'd its a good sign??

Happycpl- hope your feeling ok, hope you'll check in from time to time!

runnergrl- hope your ok?


----------



## banana07

Hey girls :)

Mamamac Yeah and Neah for AF!!! :D

Happycpl - I'm so sorry about the BFN - they are just heartbreaking but we all know exactly how you feel - def take a break if we haven't got ours by 6 months / Christmas (currently in cycle 3) I'll prob give up for a while - Good luck and don't forget to come back to us when your ready!! :D

ELT - Any sign of AF?? & IssacRalph - good luck with the lovey digis!!! 

Hann - that pic just made my day can't believe after all our chatting and ranting that's what its all about in the end - I sometimes get so worked up about the whole thing signs, symptoms, POAS, timings etc.. forget why I'm actually doing it - WELL DONE YOU!!

Afm, nothing much happening - symptom spotting like mad - swore I wouldn't promised myself I wouldn't but been googling so much at this stage I have estabilshed breathing is an early sign of pregnancy!!!

So I have (but not getting excited cause I bloody do this everymonth) = CD23 / 5dpo (I think !) 

Lots of Creamy CM - not usual for me
Bad cramps yesterday lighter today
Boobs just started to feel heavy today - not sore yet just very heavy.

So the only thing diff this cycle is the Creamy CM. Don't think my boobs get this sore this early but also didn't think I had cramps this early before but when I googled 5dpo cramps it came up in the search engine in purple so I have obv looked it up before. Fullying expecting to get AF as nothing different to other months so far but another 9 - 10 days to testing so we'll see!!!

:dust:

Anyway have to :iron: DH & DS uniforms now and then off to bed is nearly midnight and I'm exausted :D


No reason at all for this guy just think he's cute!!! Shakin his Ass!!!!
:D :bunny:


----------



## elt1013

Hehe...you crack me up banana!

And nope, no sign of AF yet, so atleast it is looking like an atleast 12 LP if she doesn't arrive tonight!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hehe, Banana you're so cute! 

Elt - fx!!!! I'm so excited for u! Are u testing in am??? Even if not bfp still exciting to see your LP get better!!! Got my fx for a positive though!!! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Wow no posts today! Hope everyone's doing alright :) 

Not much to report here...just waiting for AF to exit...pretty light today so may be over in a day or so. 

Picked up my soy today :happydance: going to start it Wed (cd5) fx it gets results!!!


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Wow no posts today! Hope everyone's doing alright :)
> 
> Not much to report here...just waiting for AF to exit...pretty light today so may be over in a day or so.
> 
> Picked up my soy today :happydance: going to start it Wed (cd5) fx it gets results!!!

I just worked a long shift today but I am here! Good luck with the soy...maybe it will do the trick.

afm- 13dpo, no AF and BFN but my temp took quite a dive today, so AF should be here in a day or 2. Yay for atleast a 13 LP!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey Elt - sorry about the temp drop but :happydance: for the increase in LP!!!! That's a good sign :)


----------



## banana07

Hey Girls, yeah it is very quite in here lately!!!

ELT great on the longer LP but I know how it feels my LP was 2 days longer last month went from 10days to 12days was so excited that I was 2 days late even tho I was getting bfn's and then Boom there she was the witch. It was mixed feelings, happy the lp was longer but sad to get excited over being late :(

Mamamac - yeah its borning waiting for AF to leave - not much to do regarding ttc. Hope the Soy works for you, I don't know anything about it - what is it for??

AFM, More symptoms spotting like crazy really wish I could be just like my friends and just not think about it!!! 

So an update on my probably nothing but i'm going to obsess over them symptoms are:

Creamy light yellow cm yesterday and day before - nothing today (apparently this can be the mucus plug forming - lots of stories of BFP after getting this)
Can barely walk my boobs are so sore today yesterday they were just heavy not sore.
Sides of my boobs were also very itchy yesterday - I know it sound odd but google says it quite normal ??
I've had pretty bad heartburn last few days only easing off today
Constant cramps since Ov worst 2 days ago (5dpo) and easing of now but still the odd twing. 

I really don't want to get over excited as I've had most of this before in the tww esp the boobs and cramps - felt pregnant last if that makes sense but then also thought I'm 7dpo today if my lp were to go back to 10days it would mean AF is just around the corner so I dunno...... Cannot handle this waiting any more!!!!! :D


----------



## Hann12

Banana I definitely had a lot of cm before my bfp, so a very good sign - although it's not the mucus plug as that doesn't form until later but it's the body change in hormones etc that causes it. The heartburn is a good sign too, I had that badly with my DD! Not so much with this one. I have my fx for you! 

Sorry not been on much - feeling mega pukey :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Awww banana those symptoms sound excellent, not long until testing time i'm really gonna try my best not to test until AF due this month, Haha who am I trying to kid!

Elt- hey sorry about the bfns & dip in temp but so pleased that LP is longer! You've gone from having short cycles to a long one this month I bet you'll be glad to start again!

Mama- glad your AF is tailing off you'll soon be poas, 

Han- you ok, your very quiet?

Afm- starting to poas today cd 10, had some ewcm & feeling a bit tender around the ovary area. Not really sticking to smep, can't wait to sew my smiley face, hoping I don't ovulate for a bit as I have my ultrasound next tues would love to see the little follie! Anyway at work, catch you all laterz


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning everyone! 

Banana - I swear symptom spotting is impossible to ignore! Yours sound like good ones! Fx!!!! :dust: 

Hann - sorry you're feeling yucky but it is a good sign of a healthy little bean so much as its miserable it is good news :) hang in there!! :hugs: 

Isaac - hooray for poas! :haha: fx for your up coming scan! Would be neat to see your follicle. 

Question...all the 21 day bloods and follicle scans etc...is that normal each month while ttc when you're working with a doc? Hoping we won't need it but wondering/hoping that the new doc I see in Nov will actually know about and offer all this stuff to me...my family doc of course hasn't and as I've mentioned doesn't seem to have a clue about ttc! I swear I know more than she does! Just hoping all these tests etc I hear you guys talk about are things I will actually have access to if needed. 

Afm - my temps the last 4 days have been pretty steady which is new haha so that's nice. Hoping maybe this cycle they'll be a bit more in line...probably wishful thinking. I'm sure they'll be doing the up and down thing in a day or two here...but I'm hoping. Starting my soy tomorrow! Banana, soy is supposed to help ovulation in a similar way as clomid. Its believed it can block your estrogen sensors in the body to make the body believe it needs more estrogen and thus increasing its production. By doing so it can help boost egg quality and help force ovulation in someone like me who doesn't ovulate on their own. With clomid, I've read to take it sooner in cycle (cd1-5) to increase number of eggs released (and possible multiples) and to take it later (cd5-9) for less eggs or simgle egg released but more mature and higher quality. Thus taking it (cd3-7) to get a mix of more mature eggs and higher quantity. I'm taking it 5-9 this cycle to give my body a few extra days to get the Vitex out of my system as you're not supposed to take both together. But if i don't get a bfp this cycle then I'll switch to cd3-7 next time. (assuming it works and causes ovulation of course!) I've read a lot of positive success stories where soy got people bfps the first cycle! I've heard some bad stories too but usually that's from people who have normal ovulating cycles and shouldn't have taken it in the first place. It can mess up a normal cycle as it messes with estrogen levels.


----------



## Hann12

I reckon you should be good with soy mama, I wasn't but I really shouldn't have taken it as I was estrogen dominant at the time! I have my FX for you!


----------



## elt1013

Banana- I always symptom spot...we just can't help it, but I try not to get too excited about the ones I get, so I don't get too disappointed when AF comes. I had the creamy yellowish cm thing a couple cycles ago also, but it didn't turn out to be anything for me, even though it seems to be something for some!

Hann- Sorry you are so sick...I know the feeling all too well. Hopefully it fades soon so you can enjoy your pregnancy a little more! 

Isaac- Let the poas begin...yay!! And with the fancy smileys, which will be so nice.

Mama- So excited for you with the soy. It would be awesome to see a BFP on your first cycle with it!

AFM- Small temp rise today back a little above the coverline. So weird and confusing as I never get a rise again after the drop. And yes, it seems like this cycle has been forever long since I'm used to short cycles. At this point I would just like AF to start, as I think a 13 day LP is quite adequate. I didn't test today, but if AF doesn't come in a couple days, I suppose I will test again.


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - very interesting about your temp rise...still no sign of AF? Could be a good sign :) fx!!!


----------



## Hann12

Okay sorry for the slightly off topic, but I know some of you have had scans before and know a thing or two. So in the first tri thread there is a thread about gender guessing using the ramzi method which apparently is that a girl implants on the left and a boy on the right - apparently 97% accurate (never sure on these stats!!). I put my scan pic up to see what they said and the girl wrote back boy because the placenta will be on the right. However I thought that a transvaginal scan shows the actual positions, so if it looks on the right as you look at it then its your left. Does that make sense and am i wrong? This girl says that right is right and that I'm wrong but I don't think I can be because if the scan is actual then you need to turn yourself as if you are in the scan and looking outwards and it would be on my left. I've attached the scan - what do you think??


----------



## MamaMac123

Sorry Hann....I've got no idea! Haha but that's a fun prediction theory! I've never heard of it :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Nope you got me there han, no idea whatsoever! Are you hoping you have a certain sex & are you going to find out at 20weeks? How exciting!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Nope you got me there han, no idea whatsoever! Are you hoping you have a certain sex & are you going to find out at 20weeks? How exciting!

No I really don't mind, I just thought the concept of what she was saying was backwards. I'm sure that if you have transvaginal scan is an exact image so you would need to face outward to see exactly which side it is.


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Okay sorry for the slightly off topic, but I know some of you have had scans before and know a thing or two. So in the first tri thread there is a thread about gender guessing using the ramzi method which apparently is that a girl implants on the left and a boy on the right - apparently 97% accurate (never sure on these stats!!). I put my scan pic up to see what they said and the girl wrote back boy because the placenta will be on the right. However I thought that a transvaginal scan shows the actual positions, so if it looks on the right as you look at it then its your left. Does that make sense and am i wrong? This girl says that right is right and that I'm wrong but I don't think I can be because if the scan is actual then you need to turn yourself as if you are in the scan and looking outwards and it would be on my left. I've attached the scan - what do you think??
> 
> View attachment 483455

Sorry Hann, I am afraid I can't be of any help either. I have never had a transvaginal scan and don't know of anyone around here who has. I am guessing it is not common practice in the US or atleast wasn't 5 years ago when I was preg with DD. We seem to all get regular ultrasounds here.

It is quite interesting though and that is quite a high statistic (if true). I hope you find out, so we can test that theory with your scan!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Nope you got me there han, no idea whatsoever! Are you hoping you have a certain sex & are you going to find out at 20weeks? How exciting!
> 
> No I really don't mind, I just thought the concept of what she was saying was backwards. I'm sure that if you have transvaginal scan is an exact image so you would need to face outward to see exactly which side it is.Click to expand...

Umm i'm not sure but I see what your saying! So your saying its on your left? So like the same if you look at an xray for example? I've had tv scan but I stupidly forgot to ask for pic I was too busy crying my heart out at the sight of our little jelly bean & little heart flickering! Interesting theory, hopefully I will be able to get a tv scan done next time so i'll have to get a pic & test this theory out!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Nope you got me there han, no idea whatsoever! Are you hoping you have a certain sex & are you going to find out at 20weeks? How exciting!
> 
> No I really don't mind, I just thought the concept of what she was saying was backwards. I'm sure that if you have transvaginal scan is an exact image so you would need to face outward to see exactly which side it is.Click to expand...
> 
> Umm i'm not sure but I see what your saying! So your saying its on your left? So like the same if you look at an xray for example? I've had tv scan but I stupidly forgot to ask for pic I was too busy crying my heart out at the sight of our little jelly bean & little heart flickering! Interesting theory, hopefully I will be able to get a tv scan done next time so i'll have to get a pic & test this theory out!Click to expand...

That's exactly it Issacralph! I spent last night checking and confirming with a load of examples of different websites and I am right, so it means that this girl (who does admit she has no medical abilities and is just guessing) has predicted everyone of her scans for people wrong. Oh dear! I knew her rationale didn't make sense but I wanted to double check!! 
Oh and I still have no idea what gender that makes my baby because I don't know where the placenta will form lol!! 

How's everyone this morning??


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Nope you got me there han, no idea whatsoever! Are you hoping you have a certain sex & are you going to find out at 20weeks? How exciting!
> 
> No I really don't mind, I just thought the concept of what she was saying was backwards. I'm sure that if you have transvaginal scan is an exact image so you would need to face outward to see exactly which side it is.Click to expand...
> 
> Umm i'm not sure but I see what your saying! So your saying its on your left? So like the same if you look at an xray for example? I've had tv scan but I stupidly forgot to ask for pic I was too busy crying my heart out at the sight of our little jelly bean & little heart flickering! Interesting theory, hopefully I will be able to get a tv scan done next time so i'll have to get a pic & test this theory out!Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly it Issacralph! I spent last night checking and confirming with a load of examples of different websites and I am right, so it means that this girl (who does admit she has no medical abilities and is just guessing) has predicted everyone of her scans for people wrong. Oh dear! I knew her rationale didn't make sense but I wanted to double check!!
> Oh and I still have no idea what gender that makes my baby because I don't know where the placenta will form lol!!
> 
> How's everyone this morning??Click to expand...

eek, that has to be embarassing!!! Did you question that theory on the thread or are you just going to leave it alone? 

AFM- temps still barely above coverline, so not sure what is going on there. On advanced method on FF, they changed my ovulation day to CD31, but I tend to believe the original one (CD26), so I changed the method to FAM. Still no sign of AF though, which is kind of making me question that, so I guess I will just wait and see when she shows. 
How's everyone else?


----------



## Hann12

No I went back on the thread and said something - loads of people wpuld have been predicted incorrectly! Not that it's completely accurate but still.... She's US based so prob hasn't seen my post yet. I don't think I was rude though. I checked it with my friend who does X-rays for a living and did done sonography training and I'm not wrong. Also if you google it you see loads of examples where it shows it so that also backs it up. Hopefully she won't take offence!! 

Your chart is looking interesting! I wonder of the ovulation date is wrong - you had the whole anovulatory cycle thing before so maybe it's thrown things off a bit? But to have consistently high temps for 2 weeks suggests you did ovulate then. Very strange! Unless you are pregnant, which is still very possible! 

Got to run as haven't had lunch yet and feel sick!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning everyone! 

Elt - did you test today at all? I'm getting excited for you! Maybe it's an off ov date like ff thinks but could be a bfp on its way :) fx!!!

Hann - haha sorry but that's funny that she's predicting everyone wrong. Lol glad you mentioned it, though hopefully no one put too much stock in it. 

Afm - huge temp jump this morning but I went to bed very late so was only asleep for about 3-4 hours when I checked at 5 am so it could be wrong. Marked "sleep deprived" on my stats to reflect the issue. Guess we'll see where it is tomorrow. May also just be irratic pcos temps running amuck. Lol Starting my soy today! :happydance: fx it works for me!


----------



## runnergrl

Morning ladies! I just wanted to stop in and see how you are all doing..

Elt-any word? 

Hann-I dont think there is any way to correctly identify the sex until after 14 weeks at the earliest:) Its fun to guess tho!

I *might* be ovulating again... Ive taken a test with OPK yesterday and it was positive.. but Im not certian all the HCG is out of my system.. last friday it was at 62, so could be gone.. I hope so! I would love to be pregnant again without having to have a cycle.. thats what my heart really longs for. can I ask you ladies to pray for this for me? Thanks. Will know for sure tomorrow about my HCG levels as they are being taken again (hopefully for the LAST time regarding my loss.) I want my next visit to my OB to be for pregnancy reasons!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey runnergrl will Defo pray that you her your bfp this time around, hope you get to BD! I so remember feeling the way you are now, I had to wait a desperate 6 months in time but 4 cycles until we got our bfp with ds! Really hope it comes soon for you cuz if you are like me, it is the only thing to lift that heaviness in your heart & emptiness that your feeling right now! I still get sad about my angel baby but its so much easier now I have ds!

Elt- yeah not sure what to make of your chart & temps, maybe shy bfp? Hope so fx'd

Mama- good that AF is out of the way & your starting the soy! See you've got a whacky temp in there? Sending lots of baby dust your way

Han- hope your feeling better now, can't wait to Feel nauseous again, sounds weird that doesn't it? Not sure how fun it will be looking after ds too? You finding it ok?

Afm- I need a slap to get my arse into gear this month, I really Feel like i'm losing interest seriously! Was going to follow smep but that's not happened, really need to start bding!
Still checking opk's negative today but also did ic & line is slowly progressing, I should have full on positive in a few days I reckon? Anyway will attempt to seduce dh tonight & then i'm going to wait until opk turns positive before anymore bding!


----------



## Hann12

Lol Issacralph - BD can be such a chore!! I hope you catch it this time! 

Runnergrl - I have everything crossed for you, I really hope you get your bfp this cycle. 

Elt - a shy bfp now that would be fab!!

Banana - any news???

Mama - reckon that temp was the lack of sleep. Hopefully back to normal tomorrow


----------



## elt1013

Mama- did you get some bd in just in case? that temp is quite a jump!

runnergrl- I pray you do get your bfp and don't have to have a cycle...that would be nice and like Isaac said, it will probably really help lift your spirits!

Isaac- I know what you mean about losing interest. Sometimes I'm just like, ok, I'm so sick of temping and all that but as soon as O approaches, I snap out of it and kick into gear. Hopefully...seeing those smileys will do it for you! 

AFM- I did test this afternoon, SMU, and I am pretty sure I got an evap! I did the test, but had to run to work for awhile, so after about 3 minutes of nothing showing up, I left and when I got back, about 4 hours later, there is something there. I have never had an evap before, but it is an extremely faint line that doesn't really look like it has any color. So hard to tell though because it is so faint and on a cheapy 88 cent walmart test. It was definately past the time limit, so I am just going to assume an evap and not even let myself think otherwise. I will probably cave and retest later tonight though...holding pee starting now, lol. I will let you ladies know...


----------



## marieb

Runnergrl- I really hope it happens for you soon. Praying you get a nice, healthy, sticky rainbow baby :)

Elt- It's crazy that your LP has been so long without any sign of AF or a BFP. Looking at your chart it definitely looks like you've ovulated. Hope you get that + soon :)


----------



## banana07

Oh God such alot of catching up to do I only left for a day or two and it was really really quite when I left!! 

Ok going to try to do this from memory!! 

ELT - sooooooo any updates - hopefully like the girls said its just a shy BFP - I didn't get a pos test with DS until i was a week late. Fx crossed for you :) How long of an LP is that now?!?!

Issacralph - wait until you see the smiley faces they so fun :) - I am ragin I didn't get the smileys this month - still doubting my dates a little but I'm 95% confident just always felt 99% confident with the smileys :) 

Runnergirl - fx crossed for you - it would be lovely - praying for you that everything works out x

Hann - I never heard that bout the scan position predicting sex. I know all the high bump low bump etc ones and the needle or coin over the belly and if it sways left and right is one and if it goes in circles its the other etc... I always just thought I knew I was having a boy no idea why, of course I could have just as easily been wrong. Just have a feeling i'll have a girl this 
time again no idea why just a feeling!!! - Think I'm a bit BONKERS :loopy:

Mamamac - how are you getting on - good luck with the Soy - when will you start OPKing???

Afm, totally confused went from having super strong symptoms (which I always have so they not really symptoms) to nothing today really - although I did feel a bit sick coming into the work in the car this morning. Cramps gone, creamy cm not as bad as it was, heartburn gone. I am extremely tired but I'm always tired and I'm really really busy in work but I've been in bed at 10pm every night this and last week very unusual for me. Oh I dunno. Got a feeling today that AF was on her way no symptoms or anything just got a gut feeling. Took all my will power not to POAS this morning only about 8/9 dpo (thought I was 9/10). and I know I'd only be heartbroken if I see the BFN. No idea if AF is due this weekend or on Tuesday could have 10lp like month before last or a 12 day like last month or it could be even longer this month.... so Frustrating!!! :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning girls,

Runnergrl - prayers and :dust: coming your way! Fx for a rainbow baby of you!!

Isaac - I know what you mean and I'm sure we all have those times when it's just feeling like a chore and you get so sick of none of it working like you hope...hang in there! And if you don't feel like going full on don't :) many people say they get those bfps when they stop trying and just relax and enjoy marriage then suddenly poof! Baby! Do whatever feels best for you...and you know we're always here! Fx :dust:!! 

Elt - :happydance: I know you're not getting hopes up but mine are up for you!!! I'm so excited for you to test again!!!! Really got a good feeling for you!!!! Fx!!!!

Afm - took my first dose of soy last night. I've read it can give you hot flashes so taking at night helps as you sleep through it. About an hour later I felt really cold and DH said I sounded like I had a fever because I was shivering. I grabbed my thermometer on the nightstand and took my temp. It was super low...95.9 degrees! No idea if this is typical of soy. I just read online that anything below 95 degrees is considered life threatening! I don't know if soy is to blame or if its something else. :shrug: Has me a bit concerned. 

This morning my temp was back to normal after yesterday's extreme highs and lows. Very bizarre.


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - I took an opk yesterday (can't help it! Let the poas begin...way too early hahaha)


----------



## elt1013

16dpo and BFN with frer!! I am so confused and my temps are creeping back up?? Also no sign of AF.

I have to work, I will catch up more later.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Elt- I hoping your gonna get your bfp it all looks promising, those temps are on the way back up, hang in there!
Mama- good for you poas early I totally would if my ovulation was unpredictable, hoping you get a +ve this month, i bet you'll faint when/if you see +ve! As for the bonking yeah we dtd last night but not going at it nail & hammer this month, i'm goung to see if I get my +opk in next few days & probably dtd few times in that period! Smep can totally do one, far to rigid to follow & Defo making it Feel like a chore. I think this method of bding every other day is better suited to couples who are very unsure of ov! But as I have clear signs & a good idea when this will happen am goung to just wait for that time! My poor dh is usually ready for the scrap heap by the time ovulation is here, we'll see!
Banana- your doing so well not to test but i'm screaming test test test cuz i'm so excited for you to find out. Those symptoms sound really good esp the sickness!
You gonna cave & test tomoz? I always find my pms symptoms are worse from about 5-10dpo then ebb away until few days before AF when I get the cramps again & sore boobs
Han- you ok?
Afm- ds is poorly raging temps, been to gp he has throat & ear infection, bless him! He's usually full of life but is just sat on me today, took the day off work. I starting to Feel a bit under the weather too getting a sore throat & achey bones, its just so typical that its all happening just before ovulation. But to be fair i'm still feeling a little fed up with it all so its way down on my priority list! Have a few days off now so hopefully we'll both get our mojo's back.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

elt1013 said:


> 16dpo and BFN with frer!! I am so confused and my temps are creeping back up?? Also no sign of AF.
> 
> I have to work, I will catch up more later.

Your not out yet:) I know I've said this b4 ladies but just reminder:) I didn't get my BFP till 20-21 dpo and week late. Lil beans can take lil longer to fully implant! Lots of luck to u! I'm praying for u all! 


Hang in there!


----------



## Hann12

I'm super excited for you elt and banana!! 

Mama - yay for poas, I would if I were you!! Weird that you were cold after taking soy, see how you get on tonight maybe. Hopefully it was just a coincidence!

Hey Jessica - how's baby? 

I'm fine, got 2 different anti emetics this morning so hopefully I'll be back on my feet again soon! Got inlaws here so they are helping out which is nice. Got to go to London tomorrow which is a pain but need to hand back my work property as my last day is next week. 
My BIL (DH's older brother) and his wife are being all off with us, it's really stupid just because my inlaws left them a few hours early and came to us they are ignoring us. They haven't even congratulated me even though they found out about the baby yesterday. Both me and DH have text them and said sorry, though there is no real reason to, and thru have ignored us! My SIL also told my MIL that she thinks I can't cope and she's concerned for us! I can cope, I don't see anything wrong with asking for some help if its offered though. My inlaws love my DD and so it's not an imposition, but they never ask for help - they think they are perfect and can cope alone, even though their parenting style is shocking at times! 
Sorry for the rant, it's just quite upsetting as they have managed to turn a happy announcement into something all about them! When I got pregnant with my DD and announced it at 8 weeks they decided to start trying that week for their no. 2 and fell pregnant straight away so there is 8 weeks bet my DD and their daughter. I think they have enjoyed having the baby of the family and are prob a bit put out by our news. They are just so annoying anyway!! 
Sorry for the mega rant!! 

Isaacralph - really hope your little boy feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - that is really annoying about your brother and sister in law. Not at all what you want when you announce such good news! :hugs: hope it all sorts out. Ha maybe they'll try for #3 now just to try and one up ya...sounds like they want the attention or something...that would frustrate and annoy me for sure! 

Isaac - hope your ds feels better soon! I had sick little nanny kids the past 2 weeks with strep throat. No fun at all :( 

Elt - was going to say exactly what Jessica reminded of...could still be early for bfp. Especially if that dip in temp was implantation. Think I read last cycle it takes like 6-7 days past implantation to get a bfp so if you maybe implanted later it could be a few more days. Fx! This is exciting for u!!!!! 

Jessica - goes your little bean? Any ultrasound pics yet?? Would love to see them!


----------



## Hann12

I think they'll try for number 3 too! My MIL just had a word with SIL and she tried to act like she was fine, an hour later she text me saying congratulations - it took her 7 hours today to text me after I text her, but she actually found out yesterday so should have text me then! Just so rude! I called her a b**ch to my MIL - couldn't help myself!!


----------



## banana07

Sorry about your DS Issacralp - hopefully you'll both be right as rain soon. As for me being so good and not testing, I stupidly caved in and tested this evening only about 9dpo so of course BFN, I'm ragin with myself for doing it swore I wouldn't until AF was late. Just felt so crappy felt like throwing up, ditzy brain, heartburn, couldn't eat my dinner at all even the thought of it now makes me wanna hurl and totally exhausted - thought feck it. So dunno if I just coming down with something or if its ttc related oh and I've a sore throat and stuffy nose, can't bear smells and just out of the shower now noticed lots of white bumps on my nipples and lots of blue veins. So I have pretty much every symptom over the sun and still feel 95% out this month ... Frustration is an understatement :(

Elt - this is just mad but has Jessica said she was 21dpo and I was about the same last time - really have all my fingers and toes crossed for you x

Hann - that is awful about your Brother and SIL - one of my best friends has the exact same set up with her BIL and his wife and her SIL and her husband she tries to say out if it as much as possible but the other 2 couples all they do is compete one gets engaged the other gets engaged, married, pregnant just copy eachother straight away. My friend who never involves herself when she got pregnant last year her BILs wife (who already had 3 kids) stopped talking to her cause she said it wasn't fair that she went and got pregnant that they (unknown to my friend) had been trying for about 2 months... 1 year on they still don't talk - think my friend is better of out of it anyway!! - Some people just seem to be odd like that - try not to let them get to you to much !! :D

So where are we now in summary??

Me & ELT in the tww (more what seems to be the 3ww for ELT!!)
Issac & Mama - waiting to Ov
Hann, Jessica & MarieB - BFPs!!!!!!
Happycpl - on a break :)
Runnergirl - Doing well I hope - waiting to see what happens and hoping for a rainbow baby x

Seems to be a nice even split to keep us busy!!! :D
Is that everyone... Sorry if I missed anyone!!! :D


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Baby bean great! Had ultrasound today doc said got some really Long legs had them crossed at ankle till doc went to c what he/she was, bean very quickly crossed legs tightly and sat on knees to hide! Will find out for sure the 20th at 16+2 wks! No cluenhownto upload pic from iPhone?!?


----------



## Hann12

Jessica that's great news!! Is baby now measuring bigger? Sounds like its doing great! 

Banana - I love your summary! Don't get sad that you got a bfn at 9 dpo, that's soooo early still!! I have big hopes for you this month! It's all sounding great - in fact you seem to have more varied pregnancy symptoms than me lol!! FX for that BFP! 

My FIL ended up getting involved in the family dispute which is very unlike him, he was very angry that I had got so upset. Of course BIL feigned ignorance but we all know the truth. Hopefully that's it now anyway. I expect them to announce baby no. 3 in the next 9 months! Even though they don't have the money for a third or the space!


----------



## MamaMac123

Jessica - glad the baby is doing so well! :) 

Hann - oh dear, the lengths people will go to jut to prove a point (or steal the spotlight!) but I wouldn't be surprised if they announced a bfp soon...and I don't even know them! Haha You'll have to keep us posted on that one ;) 

Elt- any testing today???

Banana - how are those symptoms coming along?? 

Afm - temp up some again today...clearly back to the pcos temps! Lol good news is the soy last night didn't drop my temp so must have been something else. Very odd but glad it wasn't the soy :)


----------



## Hann12

So glad that you can continue to take the soy mama! I really want you to get your bfp using it! 

Issacralph - any positive opks? 

Any positive preg tests banana or elt??


----------



## IsaacRalph

Brilliant news about the baby Jessica, what a relief!

Mama- really glad your ok taking the soy & yes it looks like those whacky temps are back! You still opking?

Banana & elt I alike han are dying to know if you've got your bfp's, hope so! What's the latest?

Afm- no not got a +ve opk yet, did a random saliva test & it was partial to full ferning, I always get this few days before I ovulate. Hoping it comes over the weekend as me & dh are off work, if not it would be near to see follie on scan! Weird thing being that I got both my bfps after seeing the follies on ultrasound, ohh I bloody hope so. Ds has picked up a bit but is adamant he won't take his meds, when I try he just cries so much he pukes up! So hopefully he'll be ok if not back to Dr's to get the nice banana flavour amoxicillin. Got a bit of a cold too but not feeling too bad as yet. 

Runnergrl- when's the earliest you can test?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han- that sucks about your inlaws! It sounds all very competitive on their behalf, can't abide people like that! Actually I know a few people like that & I think they do it just to steal your thunder! Usually without trying too hard either it's always the way. X


----------



## elt1013

Hann- that is really sad that some people live their lives constantly trying to keep up with everyone else. How exhausting!! 

Banana- let the symptom spotting begin!! lol Atleast you have some...I have absolutely none!

Jessica- So great to hear the baby is doing well! How about you? You feeling any better?

Mama- how irritating about the crazy temps...but you have such a positive outlook on everything. I don't know how you do it! You are a pretty amazing person and seem like you will be an amazing mother when the time comes. Hopefully more sooner than later!

Isaac- sorry your ds is sick, poor thing! Looks like you better get to :sex: pretty soon! Have fun!!

Anyone heard from Happy? She must have decided to take that break after all. Hope she is ok and will come back to us soon!

AFM- 17dpo and BFN again! Temp still above coverline. 
I was at work yesterday and a friend coworker and I were talking about how we were late for AF and she decided to go out and get a preg test and take it at work. So she came out of the bathroom after and it was a BFP that showed up right away! The problem is that it was unplanned and with someone she was seeing for a short time and is no longer seeing. She is now so upset and hysterical about it. I know we are not supposed to talk about certain things in certain threads on BnB, so I will just say that she thinking of doing something to solve the "problem" quickly (this would be her 3rd fix). This a very controversal topic, and I didn't bring it up for a debate or anything, just something that made me a little sad. I am completely ok with people making there own choices about these types of things and doing what is best for them in their own lives, but it just makes it hard to hear things like this when we are trying so hard to get pregnant and some people get so upset when they so easily get what we are trying to so desperately get or keep! I just told her that it is completely her own choice but I always thought I would never have trouble getting pregnant, especially since I already have a child, but you never know when you may not be able to have another. It doesn't always come so easily!!
Also, found out that DHs niece is preg with her 2nd and is not at all in a good situation to be having another, so I am feeling a little down right now. It sucks when everyone around you seems to be getting pregnant when they don't really need to be but I can't! Sorry about the rant...just things that are on my mind and I needed to get out.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww try & cheer up hun! Your friend sounds delightful, not against abortions early if desperately needed but I do not agree with her having 3 fixes as it's like some form of contraception! I think it is selfish & just wrong. I had friend who is not now had 3 also in the space of 3 years with all loving boyfriends. Then bizarrly she apparently got raped abroad & guess what got pregnant & decided to keep it?? All too weird for me. Anyways sorry about the bfn, can you go & get your blood tested?? It's certainly not like you to have such a long LP! I'm always surrounded by pregnant friends, relatives, colleagues, & most recently patients, they're all bloody pregnant, ahhhh! Anyways I try not to Feel jealous as I always just think this is their time with their baby & soon one day i'll have that time again too & the best thing is god loves a tryer so we will all be blessed with our bfps soon!


----------



## banana07

Wrote a load and lost it grrrrr.... 

Jess - glad to hear all is going good with baby now :)

Mamamac - sorry about the crazy temps - glad you seem to be able to take the soy tho - may as well get bding soon to be safe!!!

Issacralph - hope you get to see the lovely smiley face on the OPKs - get some Bd in the weekend anyway!! :D

Afm, had read somewhere ages ago that a headcold/flu is very common before a bfp and guess what I got yesterday - I am dosed to the high heavens!!! so found this https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=72

I dunno it all seems a bit extreme for 9/10dpo. Still have the creamy cm but not as much as before but I never had any at all before. Cramps have pretty much gone. I am getting more and more tired went to bed at 9pm last night an slept in until 8am (meant to leave the house with DS for school at 8.15am oops!), and the nausea is also getting worse but no where near actually vomiting just an almost constant sick feeling.... 

I am possibly just experiencing a general headcold which would explain the tiredness and sickness - I'm sure its just a coincidence...

Elt - well I just don't know what to say to you 17dpo i pretty long esp if you usually have short enough lp - if nothing shows up by Monday I would go and get a blood test done :D


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been away for a few days. Had lots to catch up on here!

Elt & Banana - Excited to see what the weekend brings you ladies. FX'd for a BFP! Elt, that is so frustrating about your coworker. 

Isaac & Mama - Hoping to see some + OPK's for y'all soon!

Jessica - Glad you and the baby are doing well.

Runner - I'm praying for you. How are you doing?

Hann - gotta love those in laws. I have great ones, I can't complain there. I had a coworker who had been trying to get pregnant for months. Then I found out I was preggo with DD I didn't tell her. Then 2 months after me she finds out she is preggo and so I told her my news. Needless to say she was not happy b/c it came out at the same time we were both preggo. I thought by not telling her I was being thoughtful to her situation, but she didn't see it that way. 

AFM AF has left. This was the weirdest AF yet. Not too heavy, just steady. I passed a clot though about the size of a lemon. Flo became very light after that and then just stopped. No end spotting wih dark blood. Nothing. No exit warnings at all. I never had any dark "old" blood. It was strange. I am now on CD 8. Haven't bought any OPK's. No urge either. Feels good not to worry about it. I just feel like its never going to happen so I'm just focusing on other things. I'll let y'all know in about 3 weeks if I'm going crazy with wonder though. But for now, I'm just so "blah". 

We need some more good news in here ladies.


----------



## runnergrl

I guess I won't give my news than because its not good:(. Praying for all of you girls. I read every day but rarely have time to write lengthy responses. Please know that I am thinking of you all though.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Seems like we need some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: & lots of:dust: around here! what's the matter runnergrl, you can tell us anything bad or good news! that's what we're here for. ttc can be a rough ride I for one know that but please remember we're here for you!
Happycpl- your AF sounds weird & that clot sounds horrible wonder what's going on there then? do you normally get clots? I Feel a bit blah too, got a cold & ds unwell & i'm just waiting for opk to turn +ve but will probably get some bding this weekend anyways. hope your ok.

banana- I Feel crap too but my those symptoms sound so good, you must test today 11dpo right?? good luck x 

elt- any news/AF/bfp?

han- are your feeling ok now you've got your meds?


----------



## banana07

Morning ladies

Runner girl you know you can tell us anything here good or bad and anytime!!

Happycpl - great to hear from you - probably a good idea to take it easy for a while, even it can be hard after listening and researching for so long you cannot ignore when you think/know your prob ov etc...

Issac - yeap cold are not fun - was in bed by 9.30am last night and didn't wake up until 10.30am - just had a really dizzy spell there when I got up to bring the breakfast dishes to the sink :(. 

Afm, 11dpo fmu and BFN this morning - stark white not even a gilmmer. I really really think this is just a headcold now nothing ttc related explain most of the other symptoms I am having. All my cramps are gone - still a good bit of Creamy CM - Boob sore but not agony like before. I just kinda feel like AF is on her way. I think she is due Monday (for same 12day lp like last month) but really she could arrive anytime from now (10day lp month before) so could be more less or same lp as last month. Oh dunno I just feel depressed already and AF hasn't even arrived - how will I cope when she does!!!

Come on ELT dying to hear your update!!!! :D


----------



## elt1013

No AF yet ladies, but I think I am going to try to wait a couple days to test again. If nothing in a week or so, I will have to go get a blood test. The longest cycle I have ever had in my life was 33 days and I am now on CD44 and 18dpo?


----------



## runnergrl

We need some bfps in here bad! I got a call from my doctors office yesterday after doing a blood draw on thursday. My hcg levels aren't dropping like they should be and after all of this, a month later-I'm still going to have to have a D&C. I'm very upset about it and am so angry they didn't just do one in the first place. Now I have to wait to recover from my surgery to even think about TTC again:(

I hope you all have lovely weekends!


----------



## banana07

AF is on her way 99% can feel her coming :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

:hugs:Oh no ladies this isn't too good is it?

Sorry about the bfn banana, & hope AF doesn't come! I do remember han thinking her AF was about to come last month but she still for her bfp. Fx'd for you

Runnergrl- that really does suck, so sorry your having to still go through all this misery! Losing a baby is bad enough but for it to drag on is just unfair! I remember my levels didn't go back to normal for about 3-4 weeks, I also had retained products but they eventually absorbed over that time span! The d&c doesn't sound good, can you not insist in having another blood test before its scheduled, I was scanned about 3 times in all! I know its not the outcome any of us wanted for you but always remember time is is on your side & one day soon you'll get the baby you so long for! 

Elt- wow what is up with your cycle? I remember thinking to myself what nice short cycles yiu had & now bam your having a long one! what with the bleeding before you ovulated too? really can't wait to find out if your just having a very shy bfp, hope so as this will cheer us all up

Afm- still bfn on opk today, cold in full swing! having a nice take out with dh tonight & maybe a bit of x factor & bding.


----------



## banana07

Runner girl I'm so sorry - I really hope everything gets sorted for you asap. Just think about how worth it it will all be in the end x

Issacralph - I'm sorry for laughing but when you said cold in full swing bding - couldn't help but think of this!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RNrvtqTaE4 :haha::rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Runnergrl I'm so sort you are going through this, I really had my FX for you to get a bfp this cycle, I had no idea that this could happen. I hope that either way you get the attention needed and can try again soon. :hugs: 

Banana - Issacralph is right I did think I was getting my AF and the next day got my bfp - how goes you?


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> Runner girl I'm so sorry - I really hope everything gets sorted for you asap. Just think about how worth it it will all be in the end x
> 
> Issacralph - I'm sorry for laughing but when you said cold in full swing bding - couldn't help but think of this!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RNrvtqTaE4 :haha::rofl:

:haha::rofl::rofl::winkwink: this is so funny I totally remember this episode! well omg my cold is even more in full swing now so i'm Defo doing a Monica later. picture me in my white fluffy dressing gown, mix match pj'x & kat slater animal print slippers with snot dripping everywhere! my dh won't be able to resist my charms,what's even funnier just done ic with smu & its almost positive so need to get on it today! I totally rebelled against the bding last night & it felt so good! you tested again hun?


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey girls! Just did catch up from last 2 days...sounds like its been pretty down around here :( (though I love the friends clip and Isaac tryin to duplicate it! Hahaha DH and I just watched the season where Rachel's preggo to inspire us this week. I love that show!) 

Anywho.....

Elt - wow! Girl I'm so sorry your cycle is so crazy! Was going to ask if maybe you didnt really ov afterall but looking at your chart again I don't think that's even possible. Your temps look great! I'd def be getting doc on the phone I next couple days if nothing happens. Fx for you babe! Maybe still a shy bfp :dust:

As for your co-worker...I have pretty strong feelings regarding the "fix the problem" issue so I'll side step the land mine ;) but I will say I totally get you feeling so frustrated when people around you who don't want it get preggo no problem and those of us who wan it so badly can't seem to catch a break...I wish I understood this part of God's reasoning. Hopefully he has a few very special little blessings waiting for us after this lesson in patience He's giving us! :hugs:

Runnergrl- I'm so sorry :hugs: must be so hard to still be dealing with your loss in such an extreme way :( we're here for you :hugs: 

Issac - hope the "Monica" :sex: went well :haha: 

Happy - glad you're still here with us :) and that the break from obsessive worry is helping you :) 

Banana - don't count out yet! Fx for you hun!!! :dust:

Hann - how's your little bean? :) 

Is that everyone?? So much catching up hope I didn't miss anyone!!! 

Afm - two words: temp drop! Like a huge one! What's up with that??? I checked it 3 times to make sure its legit!! Could just be my stupid temps but that's pretty extreme. But of course I've had extreme ups and downs before so it's probably nothing. Was thinking the soy was keepin my temps up a bit last few days but last night I uped my soy dose a bit and boom...temp plunge! So weird. Last dose of soy tonight...really hope this stuff does the trick for my little egg!!!! Fx!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah it has been a bit gloomy around here mama, really need those bfps to come rolling in now! Did you say you were opking now? Fx'd the soy works.

Elt & banana- anyone tested today?

Han hope your feeling better, tablets kicked in yet?

Afm- no smiley face yet but + ic opk, I think the ic are slightly more sensitive than clearblue?
The "monica" went well thanks, had ewcm & bad ovary ache so couldn't ignore all these signs anymore, although I would love to see a smiley face opk! I'm assuming i'm at the start of my surge & clearblue will pick it up tomoz perhaps, hope so! Bding has officially commenced, I need lots of luck girls. Have a fab Sunday, I Feel dreadful but hopefully dh swimmers are working overtime, ha ha!


----------



## elt1013

Hello everyone,

banana- any news yet? I felt like AF was coming when preg with DD also, so it could be a good sign!

runnergrl- like the others said, we are here for you! I am so sorry you keep having to go through this. There isn't much I can say but it really sucks!!

Happy- nice to hear from you, I was wondering how you were doing...

Isaac- hopefully you will be feeling better in no time. I have read lots of stories from girls who got bfps when they were sick during O. I don't know what that would have to do with anything, but it seems to happen alot. I looked at charts on FF once where it seemed like alot of pregnancy charts had an illness during O.

Mama- that was quite a drop! Lets hope a nice pre o dip maybe?

Hann- hope you and baby are well and you are feeling better!

AFM- I caved and tested today, 19dpo and BFN. I cant really trust my temp this morning as I woke several times during the night, so I didn't add it to FF. Has anyone ever heard of a luteal cyst? Apparently, they are common with people having such a delay of AF and BFNs with still elevated temps. I am wondering if it may be to blame for the delay of AF for me. I am not very optimistic for a BFP at this point even though I know there is still a small possibility. Now I am just wanting something to happen, anything, just to know what is going on. Like I said, I will wait a little longer and if nothing, I will have to see a doc.


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> banana- any news yet? I felt like AF was coming when preg with DD also, so it could be a good sign!
> 
> runnergrl- like the others said, we are here for you! I am so sorry you keep having to go through this. There isn't much I can say but it really sucks!!
> 
> Happy- nice to hear from you, I was wondering how you were doing...
> 
> Isaac- hopefully you will be feeling better in no time. I have read lots of stories from girls who got bfps when they were sick during O. I don't know what that would have to do with anything, but it seems to happen alot. I looked at charts on FF once where it seemed like alot of pregnancy charts had an illness during O.
> 
> Mama- that was quite a drop! Lets hope a nice pre o dip maybe?
> 
> Hann- hope you and baby are well and you are feeling better!
> 
> AFM- I caved and tested today, 19dpo and BFN. I cant really trust my temp this morning as I woke several times during the night, so I didn't add it to FF. Has anyone ever heard of a luteal cyst? Apparently, they are common with people having such a delay of AF and BFNs with still elevated temps. I am wondering if it may be to blame for the delay of AF for me. I am not very optimistic for a BFP at this point even though I know there is still a small possibility. Now I am just wanting something to happen, anything, just to know what is going on. Like I said, I will wait a little longer and if nothing, I will have to see a doc.

yeah hun I've had a luteal cyst diagnosed by late period & ultrasound, delayed my period by about 3 weeks, they're quite common! I didn't get bloods dine cuz I had ultrasound but if I were you I'd go to Dr's for bloods to rule of pregnancy! bummer about the bfn x


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> banana- any news yet? I felt like AF was coming when preg with DD also, so it could be a good sign!
> 
> runnergrl- like the others said, we are here for you! I am so sorry you keep having to go through this. There isn't much I can say but it really sucks!!
> 
> Happy- nice to hear from you, I was wondering how you were doing...
> 
> Isaac- hopefully you will be feeling better in no time. I have read lots of stories from girls who got bfps when they were sick during O. I don't know what that would have to do with anything, but it seems to happen alot. I looked at charts on FF once where it seemed like alot of pregnancy charts had an illness during O.
> 
> Mama- that was quite a drop! Lets hope a nice pre o dip maybe?
> 
> Hann- hope you and baby are well and you are feeling better!
> 
> AFM- I caved and tested today, 19dpo and BFN. I cant really trust my temp this morning as I woke several times during the night, so I didn't add it to FF. Has anyone ever heard of a luteal cyst? Apparently, they are common with people having such a delay of AF and BFNs with still elevated temps. I am wondering if it may be to blame for the delay of AF for me. I am not very optimistic for a BFP at this point even though I know there is still a small possibility. Now I am just wanting something to happen, anything, just to know what is going on. Like I said, I will wait a little longer and if nothing, I will have to see a doc.
> 
> yeah hun I've had a luteal cyst diagnosed by late period & ultrasound, delayed my period by about 3 weeks, they're quite common! I didn't get bloods dine cuz I had ultrasound but if I were you I'd go to Dr's for bloods to rule of pregnancy! bummer about the bfn xClick to expand...

So, nice to hear from someone with experience with this...so did this just resolve on its own for you or did it need some sort of treatment? I know, I am dreading the thought of going to the doc because I have been there too much lately (back injury). Did you have any other symptoms besides missed period?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well I had a bit of spotting around time that period was due for about 3 days, but generally pms symptoms but not as bad as in the normal 2ww timespan! They tend to just resolve on themselves depending how big they are, so you may need a scan? Mine was about 3cm so not very big! I was so unhappy about mine as it seemed to drag forever, when I got proper AF I had another scan & it had gone! I'm Pretty sure I got my bfp with ds month after but it sure put me off clomid & hcg triggers as I had those that month. Its sounds quite likely that you have one, boo but still you could get that bfp!


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Well I had a bit of spotting around time that period was due for about 3 days, but generally pms symptoms but not as bad as in the normal 2ww timespan! They tend to just resolve on themselves depending how big they are, so you may need a scan? Mine was about 3cm so not very big! I was so unhappy about mine as it seemed to drag forever, when I got proper AF I had another scan & it had gone! I'm Pretty sure I got my bfp with ds month after but it sure put me off clomid & hcg triggers as I had those that month. Its sounds quite likely that you have one, boo but still you could get that bfp!

I really don't have any pms symptoms this month, which is weird for me. When you finally got proper AF, was it worse or heavier than usual? I am just curious what I could be in for, if that is what is going on. Just trying to explore all posibilities...of course I am hoping for a BFP, but preparing for something less thrilling, lol.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Mine was just a slightly heavier flow but i'm always very light! Your chart shows you had spotting I think 8-9 dpo what colour was it? My spotting was dark brown


----------



## elt1013

It was mostly brown, but just a little reddish/pinkish. Thanks for all the help and sorry for the 20 questions...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Interesting! No worries hun ask away x


----------



## Aiden187

hey girls can i join,im trying for number 2 also,this is month 3 ttc,im on af day 3 and so far no show,tested yesterday at 15 dpo and BFN ,so no its just the waiting game for me,,


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Aiden :)


----------



## Aiden187

thank you


----------



## IsaacRalph

Welcome Aiden, sorry about bfn!

Well me & dh got woken up at 4 this morning, it was his brother txting to say kat his wife had started having irregular contractions (she's due today) so of course couldn't sleep well after that as i'm super excited, hope it all goes well for them! Anyway decided to do cb opk as I needed the loo & I got my smiley face, Yippee! So anyway did my temp after getting back to sleep well after 5 & I had massive temp rise, now I haven't put it on my chart for several reasons, 1- crap sleep, 2- illness 3- put out winter quilt on yesterday, boiling in here! As I only got my positive ic opk yesterday afternoon & my smiley face this morning am I right in thinking I've probably not ovulated yet? I usually ovulate day after + opk so maybe later today! Still feeling very achey down there so my guess is no & to keep on bding, dh will be home this avo.


----------



## Hann12

Maybe you did ovulate this morning - but you're covered anyway aren't you? Hopefully you caught the Egg - try and get another session in just in case!

Elt - I'd get to the dr if I was you, doesn't matter if you have been there a bit lately. Better to be sure about whats happening!

Banana - any luck today?

Mama - interested to see your temp today!!

Welcome Aiden!

AFM - still sicky but not too bad. Finally had a proper nights sleep last night as DD didn't wake me!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Maybe you did ovulate this morning - but you're covered anyway aren't you? Hopefully you caught the Egg - try and get another session in just in case!
> 
> Elt - I'd get to the dr if I was you, doesn't matter if you have been there a bit lately. Better to be sure about whats happening!
> 
> Banana - any luck today?
> 
> Mama - interested to see your temp today!!
> 
> Welcome Aiden!
> 
> AFM - still sicky but not too bad. Finally had a proper nights sleep last night as DD didn't wake me!

Glad your feeling bit better & well rested han, hopefully it will ease up soon!

I'm inclined to think I haven't ovulate yet or i'm just about too, as clearblue test was negative yesterday afternoon & positive today at 4am! Its typical to see a temp rise about 24hrs after isn't it? We dtd yesterday afternoon after first positive it was nearly positive in the morning yesterday but not quite. Got a feeling it was an inaccurate temp but covered anyways  totally laid back approach this month it helps by feeling like death warmed up!

Other girl, come on spill its so quiet on here!


----------



## Aiden187

day4 and no sign of AF im nervou to test tomorrow


----------



## marieb

Runnergirl- I am so sorry you have to go through this. If you ever need someone to talk to or just vent to I'm always ready to listen!

Hann- I'm glad you're feeling better. I was so sick the first few weeks so I feel you. It's hard taking care of a little one when all you want to do is curl up on the couch!

Elt- I can't believe you still haven't gotten AF or a BFP. Like the other girls said, I think a trip to the doctor's might be warranted. If anything it will give you some peace of mind over what's going on. 

Issac-That's strange about the OPK. I know I usually ovulated about two days after my first + but I suppose it's possible you just caught the tail end of a short surge this month?

Aiden- Welcome! I would be testing like crazy if I was 4 days late but I have no self control haha. Good luck tomorrow!

Mama- That is weird about the temperature dip. Seems a little bit early for a pre-O dip but who knows? I have my FX that soy does the trick for you this cycle. 

Banana- Hoping AF didn't make her appearance but if she did lots and lots of love and luck for this cycle. 

Lots of :dust::dust: all around


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ut


marieb said:


> Runnergirl- I am so sorry you have to go through this. If you ever need someone to talk to or just vent to I'm always ready to listen!
> 
> Hann- I'm glad you're feeling better. I was so sick the first few weeks so I feel you. It's hard taking care of a little one when all you want to do is curl up on the couch!
> 
> Elt- I can't believe you still haven't gotten AF or a BFP. Like the other girls said, I think a trip to the doctor's might be warranted. If anything it will give you some peace of mind over what's going on.
> 
> Issac-That's strange about the OPK. I know I usually ovulated about two days after my first + but I suppose it's possible you just caught the tail end of a short surge this month?
> 
> Aiden- Welcome! I would be testing like crazy if I was 4 days late but I have no self control haha. Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Mama- That is weird about the temperature dip. Seems a little bit early for a pre-O dip but who knows? I have my FX that soy does the trick for you this cycle.
> 
> Banana- Hoping AF didn't make her appearance but if she did lots and lots of love and luck for this cycle.
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust: all around

Thanks hun nice to hear from you, how's the bubs? Had any scans lately? So i'm confused just done another ic opk with very diluted urine & its still positive? Would it still be positive if I ovulate yesterday & had a geniune temp rise? Who knows?


----------



## marieb

That is so weird! If you got another positive, I'd be inclined to think the other was a fluke, or a false negative. If you ovulated yesterday I doubt it would still be positive unless you were catching the very last little bit of your surge. I always got a - after my temp rise though. It will be interesting to see what your temperatures do over the next few days!

Baby is good. I've had a couple more episodes of bleeding but so far nothing too serious or that could harm baby. I'm also starting to feel kicks now which is super exciting and reassuring. We have our anatomy scan on the 17th which I'm a little bit nervous about, but definitely looking forward to


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> That is so weird! If you got another positive, I'd be inclined to think the other was a fluke, or a false negative. If you ovulated yesterday I doubt it would still be positive unless you were catching the very last little bit of your surge. I always got a - after my temp rise though. It will be interesting to see what your temperatures do over the next few days!
> 
> Baby is good. I've had a couple more episodes of bleeding but so far nothing too serious or that could harm baby. I'm also starting to feel kicks now which is super exciting and reassuring. We have our anatomy scan on the 17th which I'm a little bit nervous about, but definitely looking forward to

Oh that's excellent news Marie so happy for you! I love it when you can Feel baby moving, can't wait to Feel it again, hopefully soonish! Maybe you'll just have harmless bleeding throughout, many women do. You finding out the sex, have you an idea what it is? Re-opk i'm not doubting them being positive I was doubting my high temp 36.8 this am but as I previously mentioned i'm unwell & hadn't really slept from 4 & had super warm quilt on. So I think my temp was a fluke & I Feel like i'm ovulating today, am in agony & would like to get more bding before the window closes. Anyway I'll stop ranting now, keep in touch & let us all know how your scan goes Xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everyone! 

Marie - so good to hear from you! So exciting to feel the baby! I'm dying to know what tht feels like! Glad everything is going well :) 

Isaac - odd about temp rise but I think your logic is correct. I'd disregard today's temp. Bet you're ov today or tomorrow. Good luck with the Monica :sex: haha feel better!!!

Hann - glad you got some good sleep! 

Elt - I agree with the girls. Hope you are a doc soon. Just to be safe ;) 

Aiden - fx for testing tomorrow!!! 

Afm - I've got mega cramping going on tonight. Feel yucky and tired. What do ov pain feel like? What physical cues let you know it's coming? Still think its early for ov but ff predicts fertile days start today...not like that means anything with me haha


----------



## banana07

Evening girls

Issac - I would say on instinct I think I always Ov really close after getting the smiley face again I don't do my temps but just seem to know it happens withing 12 ish hours - I would say the digis are super nonsensitive so only get it at the peak not the rise like the IC but I suppose even at that its pretty early for such a temp rise!! Funny you have the winter blank out - I put on the elec blanket and fire for first time this week!! Hopefully we'll all have little built in hot water bottles/babies soon to keep us lovely and warm!! Oh and glad the "monica" went well!!! :D

Runner girl, I so sorry this is dragging on for you - hope you get a break soon :)

Elt - Agree with the other girls you should go to doc - just so you know what is going on :) 

Hann - I just love that you are as regular here as when you were ttc!!! :D

Welcome Aiden :) Have you ever been late before? Jes thats 2 now on here now who are late with BFNs!!???

Mama - my goodness that was a low drop and I admit to knowing very little about temping but that looks huge!! - Am sure it must be the Soy or PCOS - am sure your getting plenty of Bding in anyway!!

Afm, AF was due today but am not considering myself late until Wednesday as my lp increased by 2days last month from 10 to 12 so could easily do the same but by last months 12daylp standards she is due today or in 22minutes I'll be late!! - Ah no totally feel her coming just know she is have the sharp cramps etc, had a wee cry earlier for very little reason (just a little one now mind you!!). Have no tests here at home and I'm unbelievably busy in work so no time to pop out and get them, I'm glad really I'd have spent a fortune by now, earliest I'll be able to get them is lunchtime tomorrow so Wednesday morning (14dpo) if I hold out to use fmu but I 99% it won't even get to that stage as I said I know she is coming.

My sister was just diagnosed with PCOS (or however you say it). I haven't spoke to her yet but Mammy says shes pretty upset. She came off the pill last summer (only reason she told me was because she was due to be my bridesmaid) so knew she was trying, didn't want to pry to much but did ask her after the wedding if everything was ok and she admitted she hadn't had a period since she came of the pill a year previous but she was terrified to go to the doc. I think it was because she was adamant she didn't want kids she wanted to adopt but her husband really pushed it and she eventually fell for it - then to find out it wasn't going to just happen after she spent so long setting her heart on it - think it just hit her pretty hard. She's in England so really hard to call her costs a ton but will send her a good long e-mail during the week and try to pop into the office at the weekend and give her a sneaky call!!


----------



## banana07

OH I seemed to have missed the final page before I replied - Sorry MarieB!! - Oh god how exciting you can feel the baby - tbh it always freaked me out but still will be looking forward to it, maybe it will be different this time since it a planned and not a surprise baby for me!!! :D

Its after midnight now and I'm still up and I've to be in work super early tomorrow and meant to have a shower before bed ugh oh and was meant to meet my friends in the pub but nah I'm sitting here looking up new stoves for the new house etc... I've been passed out in bed by 9/10pm every night this is the first night that I am able to stay awake - another reason I believe AF is on her way the tiredness and pretty much ever other single symptom I had are now gone sickness etc.. Bbs still sore, still a bit of creamy cm and wee bit of nausea but nothing serious I'm well able to eat unfortunately!!


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies and welcome Aiden! So, you are late too? I am over a week late now, 20dpo, and several BFNs!

Marie- nice to hear you and the baby are well. Now we just need to see some scan pictures!

Hann- Hopefully the sicky feeling will be gone soon and wont last forever like it did for me.

Isaac- Like banana, I would go with instinct on that one as you know your body better than anyone/anything else.

banana- I know you are not considering yourself late, but it sounds like you are to me by a day so far! I am starting to get excited for you!

Mama- I don't really get O pain, so I can't help you there, but hopefully that is what you are feeling. I have heard from some ladies that they feel sick and get cramps on one side and others just get a pinching pain on one side for a few minutes and thats it. It is so different for everyone.

AFM- still no sign of AF. I am getting a little bit of sharp pains in my bbs today on and off but not too much. I don't have a regular doctor, so if I call tmrw for an appt, it may take awhile to get in. I am not too worried because even if it is a luteal cyst, they are rarely dangerous and doctors usually just watch them anyhow. If I start feeling any sort of unusual pain, I will go to the ER. The only thing that makes me think it isn't that is that I don't have any PMS and everything I have read says that since they produce progesterone, people usually have PMS with them? And considering I usually get PMS pretty bad, it seems like I would have something. Anyhow, I am going to look around to see if I can find any urgent care places in the area so that I could get in quicker to see someone.


----------



## marieb

Issac- We're going to stay team yellow this time! We found out with DS and it was so much fun but since we already have lots of baby clothes and won't be decorating a nursery we decided to keep it a birth day surprise!

Mama- My O pain usually started on one side in my back near by hip and then eventually radiated throughout my entire lower back. They weren't as painful as AF cramps but were certainly noticeable. 

Banana- I know when I got my BFP I had lots of AF like cramps and was convinced I'd start any second. I hope that's what ends up happening for you! My fingers are crossed. 

Elt- Hope you get into see a doctor soon. I'm sure it will be nice for you to know what's going on. 

I do have a picture from my 14 week ultrasound that I can share:
https://i47.tinypic.com/34yaao5.jpg


----------



## elt1013

marieb said:


> Issac- We're going to stay team yellow this time! We found out with DS and it was so much fun but since we already have lots of baby clothes and won't be decorating a nursery we decided to keep it a birth day surprise!
> 
> Mama- My O pain usually started on one side in my back near by hip and then eventually radiated throughout my entire lower back. They weren't as painful as AF cramps but were certainly noticeable.
> 
> Banana- I know when I got my BFP I had lots of AF like cramps and was convinced I'd start any second. I hope that's what ends up happening for you! My fingers are crossed.
> 
> Elt- Hope you get into see a doctor soon. I'm sure it will be nice for you to know what's going on.
> 
> I do have a picture from my 14 week ultrasound that I can share:
> https://i47.tinypic.com/34yaao5.jpg

I love seeing pics! Looks perfect...it's not that often that people keep the sex a surprise so that will be extra special when he/she comes.

I forgot to add that FF is predicting me possibly fertile from October 3-8 (like mama said, not that it means much), but why would they even consider that possible when I haven't had AF and started a new cycle? The weird stuff FF does sometimes!


----------



## runnergrl

Love the scan pic! Looks like we might be getting a BFP in here very soon! Two ladies are late :wohoo: 

Looks like I started my period today. :saywhat:?!!? So weird. That or tons of spotting. It's been 28 days since the MC, but my OB said it wasn't likely I would ovulate, or have a period until my levels of HCG drop off to zero. Maybe they have??? That would be fabulous and I wouldn't need the D&C after all. Please pray! I really don't want to have to go back to the hospital where I lost my daughter and have my insides scraped out. It's kind of like a nightmare to me. Please!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Marie - so good to hear from you! So exciting to feel the baby! I'm dying to know what tht feels like! Glad everything is going well :)
> 
> Isaac - odd about temp rise but I think your logic is correct. I'd disregard today's temp. Bet you're ov today or tomorrow. Good luck with the Monica :sex: haha feel better!!!
> 
> Hann - glad you got some good sleep!
> 
> Elt - I agree with the girls. Hope you are a doc soon. Just to be safe ;)
> 
> Aiden - fx for testing tomorrow!!!
> 
> Afm - I've got mega cramping going on tonight. Feel yucky and tired. What do ov pain feel like? What physical cues let you know it's coming? Still think its early for ov but ff predicts fertile days start today...not like that means anything with me haha

What you may be feeling mama is ovary pain, I had aches & stretchy feeling when i was on the clomid this started few days after taking it up until ovulation. Its Like a dull stabby stretchy pain I felt. Hopefully this is a good sign that your ovaries are responding to the soy & you've got a few follies in there growing, fx'd! Keep opking & bding.


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> OH I seemed to have missed the final page before I replied - Sorry MarieB!! - Oh god how exciting you can feel the baby - tbh it always freaked me out but still will be looking forward to it, maybe it will be different this time since it a planned and not a surprise baby for me!!! :D
> 
> Its after midnight now and I'm still up and I've to be in work super early tomorrow and meant to have a shower before bed ugh oh and was meant to meet my friends in the pub but nah I'm sitting here looking up new stoves for the new house etc... I've been passed out in bed by 9/10pm every night this is the first night that I am able to stay awake - another reason I believe AF is on her way the tiredness and pretty much ever other single symptom I had are now gone sickness etc.. Bbs still sore, still a bit of creamy cm and wee bit of nausea but nothing serious I'm well able to eat unfortunately!!

Hey banana hope & praying you get to tomoz without AF so you can poas & hopefully get a bfp, the nausea still sounds a good symptom x


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> Hello ladies and welcome Aiden! So, you are late too? I am over a week late now, 20dpo, and several BFNs!
> 
> Marie- nice to hear you and the baby are well. Now we just need to see some scan pictures!
> 
> Hann- Hopefully the sicky feeling will be gone soon and wont last forever like it did for me.
> 
> Isaac- Like banana, I would go with instinct on that one as you know your body better than anyone/anything else.
> 
> banana- I know you are not considering yourself late, but it sounds like you are to me by a day so far! I am starting to get excited for you!
> 
> Mama- I don't really get O pain, so I can't help you there, but hopefully that is what you are feeling. I have heard from some ladies that they feel sick and get cramps on one side and others just get a pinching pain on one side for a few minutes and thats it. It is so different for everyone.
> 
> AFM- still no sign of AF. I am getting a little bit of sharp pains in my bbs today on and off but not too much. I don't have a regular doctor, so if I call tmrw for an appt, it may take awhile to get in. I am not too worried because even if it is a luteal cyst, they are rarely dangerous and doctors usually just watch them anyhow. If I start feeling any sort of unusual pain, I will go to the ER. The only thing that makes me think it isn't that is that I don't have any PMS and everything I have read says that since they produce progesterone, people usually have PMS with them? And considering I usually get PMS pretty bad, it seems like I would have something. Anyhow, I am going to look around to see if I can find any urgent care places in the area so that I could get in quicker to see someone.

Yeah they do produce progesterone but just enough to keep your period at bay so its possible that you do have one, looking at your temps when you ovulated you've had a rise in progesterone at the peak did you have pms symptoms? Hopefully if this isn't your bfp on its way, the cyst is on its way out cuz looking at your temps its not producing a lot of progesterone


----------



## IsaacRalph

marieb said:


> Issac- We're going to stay team yellow this time! We found out with DS and it was so much fun but since we already have lots of baby clothes and won't be decorating a nursery we decided to keep it a birth day surprise!
> 
> Mama- My O pain usually started on one side in my back near by hip and then eventually radiated throughout my entire lower back. They weren't as painful as AF cramps but were certainly noticeable.
> 
> Banana- I know when I got my BFP I had lots of AF like cramps and was convinced I'd start any second. I hope that's what ends up happening for you! My fingers are crossed.
> 
> Elt- Hope you get into see a doctor soon. I'm sure it will be nice for you to know what's going on.
> 
> I do have a picture from my 14 week ultrasound that I can share:
> https://i47.tinypic.com/34yaao5.jpg

Aww that's so sweet marie, totally with you on not finding out the sex! We found out with ds but won't find out Next time, if there's a next time! Would love another little boy as that's what I see myself with but a girl would be neat too!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Afm- feeling much better, got a ropey chesty cough but apart from that Feel fine! Put our original quilt on last night & I slept ok couldn't sleep until 1ish with this cough but woke at 6.30 temps was back to normal pre ov temp, so I think my instinct was correct & I ovulated late yesterday as I was in agony! anyway so we dtd sun avo, Mon avo & just this morning, hoping & praying for a miracle! Expect to see temp rise tomoz morning & I think ff will assume I ovulate today. Ultrasound for me later


----------



## Hann12

Hope the scan goes well IssacRalph! I think you must have caught the eggy!! 

Mama the pains sound very positive - really hope the soy has worked! 

Banana - I'm still hoping for you, let us know how you get on!!

Elt - I have no experience of cysts but I'd try and get in to see a dr if I were you, you should get a blood test just to be sure about pregnancy. Fx!

Marie - love the scan photo! So cute! I'm not sure whether to find out gender this time, part of me wants to so i can bond with the baby before it's born, part of me wants a surprise again. I don't know!!

Runnergrl - i don't know much about it but could you do a pregnancy test to see if there is any hcg left in your system? I hope the spotting means it's all gone and you don't have to have the procedure :hugs:

My parents are here later for 24 hours as I have my checking in appointment with the mw in the morning tomorrow. Just the usual blood work etc but hoping I'll get scheduled for my 12 week scan. It's my DHs birthday at the weekend and he has Friday off work to spend with us, then on sat I'm taking him away for the night to a hotel in London, I've booked dinner in a really nice restaurant then have arranged for his friends to go to a bar to surprise him. It's going to be a tough night for me because not only will I be tired and probably nauseous (will be popping pills!) but I have to somehow cover up the not drinking. Thinking of drinking tonic and pretending it's a G&T, it worked on my 30th with my DD. We aren't meeting his friends until 9.30pm so I'm hoping everyone will be a bit tipsy by then and won't notice what I'm drinking!! My sister and BIL are there so they can help cover things too. 
Right better go as my DD should be asleep but doesn't appear to be napping after all!!


----------



## banana07

:witch: :cry:


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies and welcome Aiden! So, you are late too? I am over a week late now, 20dpo, and several BFNs!
> 
> Marie- nice to hear you and the baby are well. Now we just need to see some scan pictures!
> 
> Hann- Hopefully the sicky feeling will be gone soon and wont last forever like it did for me.
> 
> Isaac- Like banana, I would go with instinct on that one as you know your body better than anyone/anything else.
> 
> banana- I know you are not considering yourself late, but it sounds like you are to me by a day so far! I am starting to get excited for you!
> 
> Mama- I don't really get O pain, so I can't help you there, but hopefully that is what you are feeling. I have heard from some ladies that they feel sick and get cramps on one side and others just get a pinching pain on one side for a few minutes and thats it. It is so different for everyone.
> 
> AFM- still no sign of AF. I am getting a little bit of sharp pains in my bbs today on and off but not too much. I don't have a regular doctor, so if I call tmrw for an appt, it may take awhile to get in. I am not too worried because even if it is a luteal cyst, they are rarely dangerous and doctors usually just watch them anyhow. If I start feeling any sort of unusual pain, I will go to the ER. The only thing that makes me think it isn't that is that I don't have any PMS and everything I have read says that since they produce progesterone, people usually have PMS with them? And considering I usually get PMS pretty bad, it seems like I would have something. Anyhow, I am going to look around to see if I can find any urgent care places in the area so that I could get in quicker to see someone.
> 
> Yeah they do produce progesterone but just enough to keep your period at bay so its possible that you do have one, looking at your temps when you ovulated you've had a rise in progesterone at the peak did you have pms symptoms? Hopefully if this isn't your bfp on its way, the cyst is on its way out cuz looking at your temps its not producing a lot of progesteroneClick to expand...

I didn't have any pms even at the peak, which is weird for me. I am hoping if that is what it is, it is on it's way out! My temps seem to just be hovering over the coverline, and another BFN on frer this morning, so I am doubtful of pregnancy. I am going to see if I can get an appt with a doctor, but I am not going to stress to bad about it until I find out what is going on.


----------



## runnergrl

banana07 said:


> :witch: :cry:

So sorry. :hugs: but I am on cd2 and you're on cd1, so we're cycle buddies now:thumbup:


----------



## elt1013

banana- so sorry :hugs:, but just be glad you get to start a new cycle!

Isaac- lets hope you get a nice temp rise tmrw morning and get to start your tww. Sounds like you have your bases covered with bd, so hopefully this is it for you.

Hann- Have a nice time out with your DH! Sounds like you have nice plans for him for his bday and he will love it.


----------



## elt1013

I called and got an appt for next Friday, so it is a little bit of a wait, but not as bad as I was thinking it would be. Atleast I will get some answers pretty soon.


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning everyone! 

Marie - :happydance: Love seeing that scan! So much fun!!! 

Elt - glad you got a doc apt :) hopefully you get some answers. It's so frustrating not knowing what your body is doing. :hugs: 

Isaac - hope you get a good temp rise tomorrow! Fx for a bfp this cycle! You earned it for sure with all the "Monica" BDing!!! 

Banana - :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: 

Runnergrl - fx and prayers for you. Hope you won't need that d&c afterall and can get right back to trying this cycle. 

Hann - sounds like a fun weekend planned! That'll be nice. Good luck with te secret keeping ;) how long will you guys wait before telling everyone? 

Afm - well last night my mild cramping became wicked cramping! It was odd feeling though...sort of a cross between menstral cramps and the aches you get the day after a good ab work out. Really weird and the worst of it was in higher up abs where menstral cramps are usually lower. At their worst last night I could feel them in my low back as well. From what I've read this morning some women feel a pinch or twinge when the follicle ruptures and some feel cramps after that as the egg travels through the Fallopian tube. Some women just feel one or the other and some feel both or none at all. Also I guess soy can amp up the ov pain. I can't imagine ov always feeling like that...I had planned to b last night but was in too much pain to do it! We did it several times on weekend though and this morning the pains were still there but more dull so we dtd before we got up. Hopefully if it was ov we didn't miss the egg! But 2 things make me wonder...first off still seem way too soon to ov. 2nd, the pain was all over, not just one side. The only thing I can think is if it was ov then maybe I got an egg from both sides??? Not gonna lie, that would be awesome! But I doubt it cause I'm just not that lucky! Haha 

I have a couple people's comments that said they had cramping with soy for days leading up to ov after taking soy so maybe it's still on its way. My opk yesterday was negative...wouldn't it have been positive if I was so close to ov?? 

One up...I took a warm bath last night and it totally made the cramps go away. I felt so much better...till I got out! They came right back just as bad. But nice to know the bath helped so much...maybe a water birth really is a good call or me! Haha :) Guess we'll see what my temp does in next day or two.


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck with your scan today Isaac! Hope to see that temp rise tomorrow. Sounds like you did your part BD wise:thumbup:


----------



## IsaacRalph

:hugs:Banana- so sorry this wasn't your month, keep strong & think it will all be worth it!

Runnergrl- i'm excited you got your AF as hopefully it will clear everything away so you don't have to have d&c! Hoping they'll check your bloods when AF finished.

Mama- those pains sound horrid, I had to use hot water bottle last night as ov pains were off the scale! Hopefully you will Defo get to ovulate this month if you haven't already! Fx'd 

Han- Aww your weekend does sound nice, I love just us time with me & dh but its a rarity! How exciting your going to your booking appointment, enjoy I loved going to all the apps & scans when I was expecting ds.

Elt- sorry about yet another bfn, looks like this cycle had just generally been rather whacky, but you should get back to your normal cycles as soon as AF shows! Glad you got gp app but hopefully you'll either have bfp or AF by then.

Afm- had my scan few hrs back & its all good news. Lining nice & regular & thick which is such a relief as I was worried cuz I have light periods. Sonographer who I knew quite well from previous scans also confirmed the likelihood that I have ovulated, probably yesterday, going from the fluid she could see surrounding my right ovary! She said sometimes the follicle can still be seen but sometimes they bunch up really quickly which she expects in my case, hence the fluid! Totally had awful right sided pain so I totally know which side I ovulate from too. Bonus as I was in such a good mood I treated dh to yet another BD just to wrap it all up this month! I'm feeling very positive now that its all just a matter of time & hopefully will get bfp soon along with all you lovely ladies.


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> :hugs:Banana- so sorry this wasn't your month, keep strong & think it will all be worth it!
> 
> Runnergrl- i'm excited you got your AF as hopefully it will clear everything away so you don't have to have d&c! Hoping they'll check your bloods when AF finished.
> 
> Mama- those pains sound horrid, I had to use hot water bottle last night as ov pains were off the scale! Hopefully you will Defo get to ovulate this month if you haven't already! Fx'd
> 
> Han- Aww your weekend does sound nice, I love just us time with me & dh but its a rarity! How exciting your going to your booking appointment, enjoy I loved going to all the apps & scans when I was expecting ds.
> 
> Elt- sorry about yet another bfn, looks like this cycle had just generally been rather whacky, but you should get back to your normal cycles as soon as AF shows! Glad you got gp app but hopefully you'll either have bfp or AF by then.
> 
> Afm- had my scan few hrs back & its all good news. Lining nice & regular & thick which is such a relief as I was worried cuz I have light periods. Sonographer who I knew quite well from previous scans also confirmed the likelihood that I have ovulated, probably yesterday, going from the fluid she could see surrounding my right ovary! She said sometimes the follicle can still be seen but sometimes they bunch up really quickly which she expects in my case, hence the fluid! Totally had awful right sided pain so I totally know which side I ovulate from too. Bonus as I was in such a good mood I treated dh to yet another BD just to wrap it all up this month! I'm feeling very positive now that its all just a matter of time & hopefully will get bfp soon along with all you lovely ladies.

wonderful news about your scan! that is so cool they will do that for you! Oh its all sounding so good for you! :wohoo:


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Banana- so sorry this wasn't your month, keep strong & think it will all be worth it!
> 
> Runnergrl- i'm excited you got your AF as hopefully it will clear everything away so you don't have to have d&c! Hoping they'll check your bloods when AF finished.
> 
> Mama- those pains sound horrid, I had to use hot water bottle last night as ov pains were off the scale! Hopefully you will Defo get to ovulate this month if you haven't already! Fx'd
> 
> Han- Aww your weekend does sound nice, I love just us time with me & dh but its a rarity! How exciting your going to your booking appointment, enjoy I loved going to all the apps & scans when I was expecting ds.
> 
> Elt- sorry about yet another bfn, looks like this cycle had just generally been rather whacky, but you should get back to your normal cycles as soon as AF shows! Glad you got gp app but hopefully you'll either have bfp or AF by then.
> 
> Afm- had my scan few hrs back & its all good news. Lining nice & regular & thick which is such a relief as I was worried cuz I have light periods. Sonographer who I knew quite well from previous scans also confirmed the likelihood that I have ovulated, probably yesterday, going from the fluid she could see surrounding my right ovary! She said sometimes the follicle can still be seen but sometimes they bunch up really quickly which she expects in my case, hence the fluid! Totally had awful right sided pain so I totally know which side I ovulate from too. Bonus as I was in such a good mood I treated dh to yet another BD just to wrap it all up this month! I'm feeling very positive now that its all just a matter of time & hopefully will get bfp soon along with all you lovely ladies.
> 
> wonderful news about your scan! that is so cool they will do that for you! Oh its all sounding so good for you! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Thanks runnergrl i'm hoping that I get bfp before they schedule me in for a "hycosy"think
that's how you spell it? ultrasound with die to check tubal patency! Hope your feeling a bit more positive hun


----------



## Hann12

Thats great news about the scan IssacRalph!! Really hope you get the bfp this month now.

Banana - I'm sorry she got you, I know you were expecting it but its still rubbish. Its nice that you and runnergrl get to be cycle buds though!

Elt - glad you have an appointment lined up

Mama - I reckon your body is preparing to ov, if the opk was negative it must still be to come. All sounds very positive for you. I really have my FX for you!


----------



## mummyclo

I'm back! Can I re join :haha:


----------



## Hann12

:hi: mummyclo welcome back!!


----------



## runnergrl

mummyclo said:


> I'm back! Can I re join :haha:

I just had to re-join as well. Welcome back:hi:


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome back Mummyclo!! 

Isaac - soo good about the scan! :) 

Hann - thanks :)

Good news in my camp! Opk was still negative at 9 am and 1 pm today BUT I have been checking cervix and cm throughout the day...at 9 cervix was low, firm and closed and cm was sticky and opaque. At 1 cervix felt a bit higher, firm and closed and cm was same sticky opaque. At around 3 the sticky cm was gone and it was just wet and clear. Just now I checked again (it's sort of addicting like poas! Haha) and my cervix is high, softer but still firmish and definitely open! And my cm...perfect ew!!! Stretchy and thin and clear!!!! It's NEVER been that way! Anytime I've reported Ewcm before it was always stretchy but still opaque. I'm so excited :happydance: really hope this means ov is on its way!!!!


----------



## Babybplz

Hello! 

i'd like to join if thats ok?

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Welcome back Mummyclo!!
> 
> Isaac - soo good about the scan! :)
> 
> Hann - thanks :)
> 
> Good news in my camp! Opk was still negative at 9 am and 1 pm today BUT I have been checking cervix and cm throughout the day...at 9 cervix was low, firm and closed and cm was sticky and opaque. At 1 cervix felt a bit higher, firm and closed and cm was same sticky opaque. At around 3 the sticky cm was gone and it was just wet and clear. Just now I checked again (it's sort of addicting like poas! Haha) and my cervix is high, softer but still firmish and definitely open! And my cm...perfect ew!!! Stretchy and thin and clear!!!! It's NEVER been that way! Anytime I've reported Ewcm before it was always stretchy but still opaque. I'm so excited :happydance: really hope this means ov is on its way!!!!

wow mama this along with the ovary pains sound so promising that your gonna ovulate this cycle, so excited to see how this month pans out for you. Think my temp is looking like I ovulated, bit of a slow rise, so it looks like i'm in the tww again!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Babybplz said:


> Hello!
> 
> i'd like to join if thats ok?
> 
> :)

Welcome hun, tell us a bit more about yourself! Where are you on your cycle? see you are a fan of smep, i'm not too keen as it makes ttc a bit too scheduled but glad you like it & it worked for you


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Issac!

Today my cm is very watery and lots of it but not the ew like last night so far today. But my cervix is still high which is good and today I felt some mild twingy/crampy pains more localized. First on the left then an hour or so later on the right. Probably just guilty of ov symptom spotting but I noted it ;)

Still negative OPK but I've heard and read a lot that pcos can interfere with the OPK so not sure how reliable it'll be for me. Hope I get a positive one eventually though.


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Baby!!!


----------



## Babybplz

Thanks guys!
I had + OPK yesterday 10am, 10pm and 10am today. By 5pm today it was v faint again. Cd 16 I think today, bd 14&15. Fingers crossed! Although I doubt we'd be lucky enough to catch first month! :)
Yes SMEP is v scheduled, but as we both worked long hours in stressful jobs, ttc DS wouldn't have happened without that push!! And as it worked first time last time, and our free time is now even more limited!!! We thought we'd try it again. 

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow girls its like a ghost town in here, where is everybody? I became an auntie again today, Isobel lily born via c section 8lb 7oz and she has thick dark hair & the biggest eyes, so darn cute. Come on guys I miss you, what's happening?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Babybplz said:


> Thanks guys!
> I had + OPK yesterday 10am, 10pm and 10am today. By 5pm today it was v faint again. Cd 16 I think today, bd 14&15. Fingers crossed! Although I doubt we'd be lucky enough to catch first month! :)
> Yes SMEP is v scheduled, but as we both worked long hours in stressful jobs, ttc DS wouldn't have happened without that push!! And as it worked first time last time, and our free time is now even more limited!!! We thought we'd try it again.
> 
> :)

Good luck this month, i'm just in tww aswel so we can see it through together! Think i'm about 2-3 dpo today


----------



## runnergrl

Isaac- your chart is looking great! Good luck to you.

Im waiting for the phone call from my OB's office to confirm or cancel my D&C that is scheduled for Monday.. My bleeding just picked up again after dropping off dramatically for the last 24 hrs. so weird... Pray for good news please! hope you all are well!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Isaac- your chart is looking great! Good luck to you.
> 
> Im waiting for the phone call from my OB's office to confirm or cancel my D&C that is scheduled for Monday.. My bleeding just picked up again after dropping off dramatically for the last 24 hrs. so weird... Pray for good news please! hope you all are well!

Yeah bleeding can stop & start after miscarriage hun but hopefully its just your body clearing out! Really hoping & praying you don't need that d&c. Xx


----------



## Hann12

Runnergrl I really hope you get good news :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

My doctor still wanted to go with the D&C since my level went from a 42 to a 24. I asked why because my body is obviously trying to get rid if it. Just not fast enough? I didn't get a straight answer so I sought a second opinion and went to another doctor this afternoon. Urgent bc my surgery is scheduled for Monday..

New doctor said it sometimes takes more time for hcg to exit your body. It all depends on how far along you were and how high your numbers got and how your body processes hcg. A woman who lost a baby at 6 weeks would rid her body (most likely) twice as fast as I did of hcg. She wasn't worried at all and I'm not either. I go back to her next week to check if levels are even lower, but she said she would even be happy with a negative pregnancy test. Which she also said, at a 24, some tests wouldn't even register that as pregnant. I'm content for the time being 

It's really a waiting game. It was either wait for my body to heal itself or wait to recover from a D&C this late in the game. I'd rather trust my body. God knows what He's doing.. Even when I don't understand. 

Thanks for your thoughts, prayers, and kind words. They mean so much to me.


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> My doctor still wanted to go with the D&C since my level went from a 42 to a 24. I asked why because my body is obviously trying to get rid if it. Just not fast enough? I didn't get a straight answer so I sought a second opinion and went to another doctor this afternoon. Urgent bc my surgery is scheduled for Monday..
> 
> New doctor said it sometimes takes more time for hcg to exit your body. It all depends on how far along you were and how high your numbers got and how your body processes hcg. A woman who lost a baby at 6 weeks would rid her body (most likely) twice as fast as I did of hcg. She wasn't worried at all and I'm not either. I go back to her next week to check if levels are even lower, but she said she would even be happy with a negative pregnancy test. Which she also said, at a 24, some tests wouldn't even register that as pregnant. I'm content for the time being
> 
> It's really a waiting game. It was either wait for my body to heal itself or wait to recover from a D&C this late in the game. I'd rather trust my body. God knows what He's doing.. Even when I don't understand.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts, prayers, and kind words. They mean so much to me.

Glad you got second opinion hun! Sounds like you are healing slowly, surely a d&c is a bit extreme when your hcg is only 24. Hopefully it will go down further in next week & you'll be all clear of it. Hopefully the bleeding will help get this cleared up, fx'd. Xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls! 

Isaac - how's the TWW going so far? Congrats on the new niece :) 

Runnergrl - glad the second opinion went well. I'd feel the same way. Your body is obviously dealing with it and best to trust that. Fx for you! 

Afm - last few days I've had a lot of watery cm but no more ew since the other night. My cervix has been high but semi firm and should be hih and soft. This morning though it's totally high soft and open and loads of watery cm! :happydance: FX I get a positive OPK today. So far they've all been negative. But I'm cd 14 today...would be awesome if the soy had me ovulate right on a proper schedule. Say a little prayer for me :) really hope my body finally gets with the program here!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Isaac - how's the TWW going so far? Congrats on the new niece :)
> 
> Runnergrl - glad the second opinion went well. I'd feel the same way. Your body is obviously dealing with it and best to trust that. Fx for you!
> 
> Afm - last few days I've had a lot of watery cm but no more ew since the other night. My cervix has been high but semi firm and should be hih and soft. This morning though it's totally high soft and open and loads of watery cm! :happydance: FX I get a positive OPK today. So far they've all been negative. But I'm cd 14 today...would be awesome if the soy had me ovulate right on a proper schedule. Say a little prayer for me :) really hope my body finally gets with the program here!

Woo hoo this sounds fantastic mama! Let us all know how you get on with opk! It's so much quieter on here these days, what's going on? Nobody got any more updates, news or just general gossip?


----------



## MamaMac123

Think I've just been quiet the past few days because I'm sort of holding my breath...just really want to ovulate this time! Scared of overanalizing everything and getting let down once again.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah I kinda know how you Feel mama & going by the lack of replies on here gather the other girls are feeling it too?? Still a little under the weather, trying not to symptom spot especially so early in the tww! Have you used opk yet, any more pains? X


----------



## MamaMac123

Haven't had anymore pains. OPK was still negative though it seemed a bit darker than usual. Hope that's a good sign. 

A friend posted this on Facebook and I really liked it:

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/8a925cd1306a6b1d6a5157ba47e578de.jpg


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Haven't had anymore pains. OPK was still negative though it seemed a bit darker than usual. Hope that's a good sign.
> 
> A friend posted this on Facebook and I really liked it:
> 
> https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/8a925cd1306a6b1d6a5157ba47e578de.jpg

Yeah I believe that too hun, it will happen!


----------



## Hann12

Your temps look great IssacRalph!


----------



## elt1013

Sorry I havent been replying the last couple days as I have been a little busy. I have however been reading what is going on with you ladies when I can.

runnergrl- seems like you made a good choice in getting a second opinion. I hate it when doctors are so quick to do something that may not be necessary if they just wait a little bit. I think they just don't want to deal with it anymore, so they take the easiest and quickest route for them but not you.

Isaac- your temps are lookin good...fx that I get on here and see a BFP soon for you.

Mama- hopefully that soy does the trick...looks like you are headed in the right direction!

AFM- no change, still BFN, no AF and temps still hovering over the coverline. BOO!!!! My gosh, AF just needs to hurry up and get here already. I am soooo over this cycle! I love my usual 26ish day cycles and now at CD50, it seems like an eternity!


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Long, unpredictable cycles suck! I hope your doc visit goes well and that you get some answers to get you back on track. 

Afm - had a slight temp rise today...nothing huge but could mean something with all the symptoms I've had the last few days. No positive opk but I'm not relying heavy on those due to the pcos. Dtd last night so if I did ov hopefully we are covered. Will see what my temps do over next few days :)


----------



## runnergrl

elt-im so sorry about your long cycle...thats no fun! I hope you get answers soon!

mama- i hope you`ve caught O this month! Ive heard great things about metformin! Good luck hun, FXed!

Isaac- your chart still looks really good! I have a great feeling about this month for you!

AFM- just waiting it out as usual.. docs dont think this past bleed was a period:( they recommend waiting till I've had two cycles to try again. I dont want to go against their advice, but i want to try when WE are ready and when my body is ready. That may be sooner than they recommend, or later.. (although I doubt it will be later)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey elt sorry that your still in limbo with your whack cycle, can't beleive your on cd 50, I really think unless your one of those women who never get a bfp show up with urine you probably do have a cyst. I'm thinking as there seemed to be a delay ovulating too which is unusual for you,then this may have predisposed you to getting a luteal cyst? I don't know but that's my theory/ideas, maybe i'm wrong? Hope so & you get your blood tested & its positive.

Mama- good luck with the temp rise. You had better get bding I suspect if you haven't already ov is just around the corner! Do you think you should take vaginal temps next cycle if there is one? Hopefully not!

Runnergrl- thanks for the encouragement, I really need it! I'll just wait & see what this cycle brings, would love to have a solid yes/no! Really think your drs are a bit over the top, you shouldn't need to wait for 2 cycles to ttc, surely when your hcg is undetectable your cycles will be just normal? I think you should do what feels right for you & having that little ray of hope is what you need right now to get through these dark days Xx

Afm- 4-5dpo temps are good but my charts always do look great until about 14dpo, it doesn't tell me much really, although I do have ds chart to compare sometimes. Have been getting a bit of nausea which I usually get but its earlier this month, boob are slightly sore on the sides and that's it! pms symptoms no doubt, he he! no testing for me until at least 12dpo


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hi ladies! I watch this thread daily and it's been quiet, it's drivin me nuts! Praying for you all!


----------



## Hann12

I know Jessica I've been waiting for some updates! I hope something is happening! 
IssacRalph - your chart is looking fantastic!! Any symtoms?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> I know Jessica I've been waiting for some updates! I hope something is happening!
> IssacRalph - your chart is looking fantastic!! Any symtoms?

Hey girls yeah plenty of symptoms which I take no notice of as I get them every month, fatigue, sore boobs & nausea mainly & lots of creamy cm! Had my cd21 bloods today & progesterone is a massive 75 so that might explain my bad pms symptoms every month? Last one few years ago was 78 on a non pregnant cycle so not holding my breath! Really not sure why we're not getting our bfp?:-( hoping you guys are good & bubs ok x


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> I know Jessica I've been waiting for some updates! I hope something is happening!
> IssacRalph - your chart is looking fantastic!! Any symtoms?
> 
> Hey girls yeah plenty of symptoms which I take no notice of as I get them every month, fatigue, sore boobs & nausea mainly & lots of creamy cm! Had my cd21 bloods today & progesterone is a massive 75 so that might explain my bad pms symptoms every month? Last one few years ago was 78 on a non pregnant cycle so not holding my breath! Really not sure why we're not getting our bfp?:-( hoping you guys are good & bubs ok xClick to expand...

holy cow!!! my progesterone was a 12.5 at 6 weeks! no wonder this pregnancy didnt make it... I hope and pray this is it for you! your chart seriously looks awesome!


----------



## Hann12

Wow that's a huge progesterone number!! Mine was 35 the cycle of my bfp! It has to be just a matter of time for you which I know is very frustrating but all your results are coming back fab! Did your DH get his little men result? 

I've been soooo exhausted, I literally can't believe how tired I am. Got a big day tomorrow though as going to chessington world of adventures so won't have time to nap. Can't believe how important naps are now!


----------



## Hann12

runnergrl said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> I know Jessica I've been waiting for some updates! I hope something is happening!
> IssacRalph - your chart is looking fantastic!! Any symtoms?
> 
> Hey girls yeah plenty of symptoms which I take no notice of as I get them every month, fatigue, sore boobs & nausea mainly & lots of creamy cm! Had my cd21 bloods today & progesterone is a massive 75 so that might explain my bad pms symptoms every month? Last one few years ago was 78 on a non pregnant cycle so not holding my breath! Really not sure why we're not getting our bfp?:-( hoping you guys are good & bubs ok xClick to expand...
> 
> holy cow!!! my progesterone was a 12.5 at 6 weeks! no wonder this pregnancy didnt make it... I hope and pray this is it for you! your chart seriously looks awesome!Click to expand...

Runnergrl I think in the uk we measure it in a different unit so it's not as high as it sounds compared to your number. It is high don't get me wrong but I have a feeling here they say that a figure of 30 is equivalent to your 12.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah thanks girls, well its certain I defiantly ovulated, he he! Not sure why I pump out the progesterone so much? I think they Like it to be 35 and above in the UK here runnergrl, I Defo think its measured in different units here! Like I said of course I'm hoping for my bfp but I don't think this result has any significance. Have had a decreased appetite which is slightly not like me during tww but there is plenty of it left. Not planning on testing until AF due or I get more concrete symptoms. Have a fab day at chessington han sounds fab, i'm sure with all that excitement you'll not miss your nap but you may promptly collapse when you step in the door, bless you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Haven't had dh sperm results yet but its been 3 weeks if not more & not heard anything! I would've thought if they were bad they would've contacted us? I mean his sperm count was 320 million per square ml few years ago she actually said it was the best one she's seen in a long time, so not sure if it cam get that bad in 2 years? We are technically super fertile with no bfp so frustrating


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> Haven't had dh sperm results yet but its been 3 weeks if not more & not heard anything! I would've thought if they were bad they would've contacted us? I mean his sperm count was 320 million per square ml few years ago she actually said it was the best one she's seen in a long time, so not sure if it cam get that bad in 2 years? We are technically super fertile with no bfp so frustrating

forgive me for not knowing this answer, but how long have you been TTC #2? 

how long did it take to conceive #1?


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Haven't had dh sperm results yet but its been 3 weeks if not more & not heard anything! I would've thought if they were bad they would've contacted us? I mean his sperm count was 320 million per square ml few years ago she actually said it was the best one she's seen in a long time, so not sure if it cam get that bad in 2 years? We are technically super fertile with no bfp so frustrating
> 
> forgive me for not knowing this answer, but how long have you been TTC #2?
> 
> how long did it take to conceive #1?Click to expand...

Not ages I know, this is cycle 8 ttc #2 but had several months ntnp beforehand! With ds we tried almost 1yr then we lost that pregnancy:-( then we got our bfp on the 5th cycle after that about 6-7 months in time as my cycles were longer back then! Had few rounds of clomid after mc but that didn't work, then got bfp on the first natural cycle after


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey ladies, I've been reading and trying to keep up. Praying something happens soon for us all. 

Still haven't POAS and surprisingly, I haven't wanted to. I know I'm near OV as I'm having tons of CM. Not sweating it though. It feels nice to just chill. DD told me yesterday I was going to have two babies. She's 3... I have no idea why she thinks that. But she does. She keeps talking about when I have two babies she will help me do this and that. Wouldn't that be a miracle? I'm leaving it in God's hands. Maybe that's why this cycle I've been more at peace. 

I've been praying for all of us. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## banana07

Hey girls. Sorry I haven't been on but I have been reading! 

Elt - omg can't believe this is still going on for you fx crossed for you x

Issacralph - hope you don't wind yourself up to much with symptom spotting but I know thats just the pot and the kettle - I drove myself nuts last month. 

Runnergirl, I'm glad you got a second opinion - fx crossed for you as the girls said, go for it when you feel its right not when they say so. How did people manage and cope and know when to start again before all this medical intervention and advise?? - Do what you and your body tells you :)

Mamamac - all sounds good for you so far fx x

Happycpl, think I'm pretty much in the same boat as you took the last BFN pretty hard, this my first time on since AF arrived a week ago (instead of my usual daily updates). No intention of POAS this month - feel like I have given up already. Its hard tho I will know when I'm Ov its always bang on CD19 so I still know deep down I'll be bd more at that time but def going to relax it this month. I also wonder usually I start going mad at it about CD 15/16 and up to the day or so after O - I wonder if the quality of DH sperm is lower by the time O actually occurs? There is def less of it in the last day or so then the first day or so when TMI Warning.... it is literally flowing out of me after???

I dunno just going to take a back seat this month (although I did that the month before last and no joy either). Oh had my day 3 bloods taken last week. She told me to come back on CD21 which is a Saturday so to actually come in on CD20 is the Friday but I only O on CD19 so she said come CD20 & CD 26 which seems fair enough. No idea what a normal level is but I'm sure she will tell me. Doc also said it is very early days yet only been through 3 proper cycles but as I said I pay 60 a week (yes every week) into what I meant to be the best medical in Europe so I demanded the tests and a scan next month if I don't get my BFP - he said there was no point having the scan yet if the bloods come back ok but said he'll send me private if I really want (Which I do) - after that next step would be DHs sperm test but fx it doesn't go that far.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hann12

Runnergrl - I checked and in the us they like to see progesterone levels at 10ng + which is 30nmol here. Isaacralphs is equivalent to 24ng. As a 21 day blood 10+ is good but as the pregnancy progresses progesterone should increase a lot - not sure by how much. I'm taking additional progesterone this time to be on the safe side until 12 weeks. Might be worth asking about getting your levels checked when you get your bfp again just to be safe


----------



## runnergrl

Hann12 said:


> Runnergrl - I checked and in the us they like to see progesterone levels at 10ng + which is 30nmol here. Isaacralphs is equivalent to 24ng. As a 21 day blood 10+ is good but as the pregnancy progresses progesterone should increase a lot - not sure by how much. I'm taking additional progesterone this time to be on the safe side until 12 weeks. Might be worth asking about getting your levels checked when you get your bfp again just to be safe

Oh I will for sure. I will be getting on progesterone from 10dpo every month we try. If I test bfn by 14dpo-ill stop the progesterone so AF will come. No harm, no foul:)


----------



## elt1013

Sorry I have been so quiet lately ladies...just been working alot to keep myself busy and make some extra $.

Happy- nice to hear from you and glad you are doing well and relaxing as much as possible.

Hann- have a good time out with the fam!

Isaac- Like the others said, your chart is looking great...lets keep those temps up!

Jessica- It is great that you are still checking this everyday. Thanks for still rooting for us all!

banana- I agree that there seems to be much less "stuff" the more often you bd, lol. I am thinking that I am going to try to bd every other day around O next time (whenever that may be).

runnergrl- progesterone is probably a good idea just to be safe next time! Keeping my fx for you that next time will come very soon for you and everything will go perfectly!

AFM- still no change for me other than a drop in temp this morning to pre O range, which I think is good news! Hoping AF comes on her own and I can maybe cancel my appointment? Isaac, since you have experience with this, If AF starts on her own, does that pretty much mean that the cyst (if that is what I have) has resolved on its own? My gosh, I hope so! I just want to get onto the next cycle! I know I am still young (going to be 28 on October 13), but I feel like I am losing valuable time here. I am just glad that this is out of the ordinary for me and I usually have very regular cycles. I am very lucky that way!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

banana07 said:


> Hey girls. Sorry I haven't been on but I have been reading!
> 
> Elt - omg can't believe this is still going on for you fx crossed for you x
> 
> Issacralph - hope you don't wind yourself up to much with symptom spotting but I know thats just the pot and the kettle - I drove myself nuts last month.
> 
> Runnergirl, I'm glad you got a second opinion - fx crossed for you as the girls said, go for it when you feel its right not when they say so. How did people manage and cope and know when to start again before all this medical intervention and advise?? - Do what you and your body tells you :)
> 
> Mamamac - all sounds good for you so far fx x
> 
> Happycpl, think I'm pretty much in the same boat as you took the last BFN pretty hard, this my first time on since AF arrived a week ago (instead of my usual daily updates). No intention of POAS this month - feel like I have given up already. Its hard tho I will know when I'm Ov its always bang on CD19 so I still know deep down I'll be bd more at that time but def going to relax it this month. I also wonder usually I start going mad at it about CD 15/16 and up to the day or so after O - I wonder if the quality of DH sperm is lower by the time O actually occurs? There is def less of it in the last day or so then the first day or so when TMI Warning.... it is literally flowing out of me after???
> 
> I dunno just going to take a back seat this month (although I did that the month before last and no joy either). Oh had my day 3 bloods taken last week. She told me to come back on CD21 which is a Saturday so to actually come in on CD20 is the Friday but I only O on CD19 so she said come CD20 & CD 26 which seems fair enough. No idea what a normal level is but I'm sure she will tell me. Doc also said it is very early days yet only been through 3 proper cycles but as I said I pay 60 a week (yes every week) into what I meant to be the best medical in Europe so I demanded the tests and a scan next month if I don't get my BFP - he said there was no point having the scan yet if the bloods come back ok but said he'll send me private if I really want (Which I do) - after that next step would be DHs sperm test but fx it doesn't go that far.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:




Ok so I did a lil ( ok alot) of reading and asked my doc about this same thing cpl months ago. Having sex alot even everyday does not mean a mans sperm count lowers. A " normal male sends about 40 million sperm swimming with each load lol some say a man needs 24 hrs to replenish his swimmers others say none at all but the one thing everybody seems to agree on is if ur tryin to conceive having sex every other day is the best way "O" or not. Some even say the more sex u have the better because his swimmers will automatically try to keep up ( kind of like breast feeding ur body produces what ur baby needs and it's pattern). I found this all very interesting and u may know this:) just wanted to share !


----------



## Hann12

That is interesting Jessica. I read quite a lot too, I have a feeling it's dependant on the man and his sperm count. It could be worth trying every other day though as it could make the difference for you.


----------



## Hann12

Sorry in advance for the moan, not sure if I told you but I had this NCT 'friend' that I fell out with because she made me a cake for my mums birthday and said she'd charge ingredients then asked me for £70 for a victoria sponge. Last time I saw her before that I had been telling her how I was going to struggle TTC because of my low progesterone etc. She was very sympathetic and tried to give me advice as her sister had a progestrone problem anyway she also said they were thinking of ttc too, which is nice. Anyway then the cake thing kicked off and we didn't speak for about 7 weeks. I then got a text out of the blue from her (I was 5 weeks preg at this point) and over a couple of weeks she asked to meet up but was very specific how she wanted it to be this week and ideally mid week onwards. We arranged it for Mon next week. I then got a text from her today sending me a scan photo saying she is due in the middle of April and is very excited and super happy. I am genuinely happy for her, I'd never not be. However the last time I saw her we were talking about how I was having problems ttc, then we had all the ignoring thing and then this. I first thought that maybe she was being nice and telling me before I read it on FB but she hasn't actually posted anything on there. So now I reckon that she has told me to try and rub my face in it because she thinks I am having problems and shes just extending the whole argument thing that we were having in a different way. Otherwise why wouldn't she just wait until she saw me on Monday to tell me nicely in person because for all she knows I could be really upset by her news. Obviously I'm not but she doesn't know whats been going on with me. I don't know I might be reading more into it than there is but it seems a little too coincidental that we had the argument and then next time she chooses to try and see me is the point where she can announce she's 12 weeks pregnant. 
I would never be upset if a friend got pregnant even if I was still trying but I can't help but think that its what she's hoping for!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Sorry in advance for the moan, not sure if I told you but I had this NCT 'friend' that I fell out with because she made me a cake for my mums birthday and said she'd charge ingredients then asked me for £70 for a victoria sponge. Last time I saw her before that I had been telling her how I was going to struggle TTC because of my low progesterone etc. She was very sympathetic and tried to give me advice as her sister had a progestrone problem anyway she also said they were thinking of ttc too, which is nice. Anyway then the cake thing kicked off and we didn't speak for about 7 weeks. I then got a text out of the blue from her (I was 5 weeks preg at this point) and over a couple of weeks she asked to meet up but was very specific how she wanted it to be this week and ideally mid week onwards. We arranged it for Mon next week. I then got a text from her today sending me a scan photo saying she is due in the middle of April and is very excited and super happy. I am genuinely happy for her, I'd never not be. However the last time I saw her we were talking about how I was having problems ttc, then we had all the ignoring thing and then this. I first thought that maybe she was being nice and telling me before I read it on FB but she hasn't actually posted anything on there. So now I reckon that she has told me to try and rub my face in it because she thinks I am having problems and shes just extending the whole argument thing that we were having in a different way. Otherwise why wouldn't she just wait until she saw me on Monday to tell me nicely in person because for all she knows I could be really upset by her news. Obviously I'm not but she doesn't know whats been going on with me. I don't know I might be reading more into it than there is but it seems a little too coincidental that we had the argument and then next time she chooses to try and see me is the point where she can announce she's 12 weeks pregnant.
> I would never be upset if a friend got pregnant even if I was still trying but I can't help but think that its what she's hoping for!

Aww han try not to be upset by your friend women work in mysterious ways! Did you say she knows your preggers? If not then she sounds like she's being very insensitive towards you! I'm like you always happy for people sometimes Feel a pang of jealousy but I want my baby not anybody elses so its fine! What are you going to do?
At work so will reply to all you other girls tommorow but had more good news today dh SA was even better than few years ago 429 million little fellas, wow! Spike to my fertility nurse and she offered me tubal patency scan next week but due on few days before so hopefully I can have one on the 15th Nov before next AF is due, its all booked in! Happy days just need my bfp now!


----------



## Hann12

No she doesn't know about me which is why I think she's doing it to be hurtful, but obv I don't care! It's fairly obvious what she's doing as we literally haven't been in contact for over 2 months then this! 

That's amazing news about the scan and your husbands results - bet he thinks he's the man now lol! I bet you get you bfp now that you have the scan booked in! Always the way - hope so anyway!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> No she doesn't know about me which is why I think she's doing it to be hurtful, but obv I don't care! It's fairly obvious what she's doing as we literally haven't been in contact for over 2 months then this!
> 
> That's amazing news about the scan and your husbands results - bet he thinks he's the man now lol! I bet you get you bfp now that you have the scan booked in! Always the way - hope so anyway!!

Well it probably sounds that way unless she hasn't told you so far to spare your feelings, & thought she'd yell you before you meet so its not awkward! And bloody hell £70 for a vicky sponge, what a crock of s...!


----------



## Hann12

Well maybe except that we literally haven't been talking because of this argument so it's come out of nowhere for her to contact me. Funnily enough my last text I sent her was something about how I hope she feels better soon (as she said she was really sick) and she just responded that she is very happy, they were both in a bit of shock because it happened immediately but they are thrilled' - if she was trying to save my feelings I doubt she would say how fast it was!! Think she's just trying to be mean but I can have the last laugh as I don't care!!


----------



## runnergrl

Hann-well wont it be nice to give her your news? IMO, you are much more mature than she is, so now you can basically say "I'm pregnant too, SO THERE!" :haha: I hate when girls are petty and do things out of spite or maliciously.. I dont get it!
When did you start your progesterone? before your BFP or right after? Im trying to decide what I want to do since my level was borderline with Ella.. I dont want to take it if I dont need to, but I hear it doesnt hurt to take if your levels are normal. Is this true? Also, if i start it as soon as i get a BFP, wont I HAVE to take it till 12 weeks at least? sorry so many questions, Im just super curious..

Isaac- it is sod's law that you would get your BFP right before you have these tests done.. I would totally be all in with hope and even expectations!


----------



## Hann12

runnergrl said:


> Hann-well wont it be nice to give her your news? IMO, you are much more mature than she is, so now you can basically say "I'm pregnant too, SO THERE!" :haha: I hate when girls are petty and do things out of spite or maliciously.. I dont get it!
> When did you start your progesterone? before your BFP or right after? Im trying to decide what I want to do since my level was borderline with Ella.. I dont want to take it if I dont need to, but I hear it doesnt hurt to take if your levels are normal. Is this true? Also, if i start it as soon as i get a BFP, wont I HAVE to take it till 12 weeks at least? sorry so many questions, Im just super curious..
> 
> Isaac- it is sod's law that you would get your BFP right before you have these tests done.. I would totally be all in with hope and even expectations!

Lol runnergrl but yes I will be feeling like doing that to her! Funny though because if she had text me saying that she knows I'm trying but wanted to let me know personally etc then I would have known it was genuine and not trying to be malicious but I'm sure its not like that and she's just trying to upset me. Hasn't worked though!

As for the progesterone, basically my LP was really short - 9 days, and I was told it was because my body wasn't producing progesterone because it was still adjusting from stopping breast feeding and that I may have PCOS. Anyway the PCOS has been dispproved so it was the breast feeding, however they said that i would just start producing progesterone again in normal amounts and it would naturally correct itself. But the month of my BFP I used a natural progesterone cream and suddenly my levels more than tripled (they were 10 and they went up to 38). It could be a complete coincidence that it happened the month I used the cream. I asked the fertility consultant and GP and they both said it was a coincidence and that the cream couldn't have done it and that my body just adapted that month. However it seems quite to coincidence! Anyway I was still worried about progesterone levels so the fertility consultant just gave me cyclogest to take - 2x 200mg per day. I have no idea if I would have had a problem he seemed to think I wouldn't but gave it to me anyway because it does no harm having the extra amount. I think that progesterone levels get enormous as the pregnancy progresses so there is no harm taking extra at the start. I think somewhere around 8-10 weeks the placenta takes over from the ovary and produces the hormones so many people stop taking progesterone by 10 weeks but I have enough to take to 12 weeks. I'm looking forward to stopping it though, its not very nice and I am always scared I'll forget! Sorry for the essay - its very much something I'm interested by!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah han you'll have the last laughs though hun! Like I said anyone who can charge a good friend £70 for a sponde has got to be weird! Just throw it in their after she's done all her talking/bragging, he he!


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Yeah han you'll have the last laughs though hun! Like I said anyone who can charge a good friend £70 for a sponde has got to be weird! Just throw it in their after she's done all her talking/bragging, he he!

Lol that's my plan!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Have been silently stalking you all but hann I just had to comment on how much of a cow that woman sounds like! Very obviously was trying to get under your skin but mwahaha! The look on her face when she hears your news will be priceless eh?

Hope you all are doing fabulously :flow:


----------



## runnergrl

Hann12 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Hann-well wont it be nice to give her your news? IMO, you are much more mature than she is, so now you can basically say "I'm pregnant too, SO THERE!" :haha: I hate when girls are petty and do things out of spite or maliciously.. I dont get it!
> When did you start your progesterone? before your BFP or right after? Im trying to decide what I want to do since my level was borderline with Ella.. I dont want to take it if I dont need to, but I hear it doesnt hurt to take if your levels are normal. Is this true? Also, if i start it as soon as i get a BFP, wont I HAVE to take it till 12 weeks at least? sorry so many questions, Im just super curious..
> 
> Isaac- it is sod's law that you would get your BFP right before you have these tests done.. I would totally be all in with hope and even expectations!
> 
> Lol runnergrl but yes I will be feeling like doing that to her! Funny though because if she had text me saying that she knows I'm trying but wanted to let me know personally etc then I would have known it was genuine and not trying to be malicious but I'm sure its not like that and she's just trying to upset me. Hasn't worked though!
> 
> As for the progesterone, basically my LP was really short - 9 days, and I was told it was because my body wasn't producing progesterone because it was still adjusting from stopping breast feeding and that I may have PCOS. Anyway the PCOS has been dispproved so it was the breast feeding, however they said that i would just start producing progesterone again in normal amounts and it would naturally correct itself. But the month of my BFP I used a natural progesterone cream and suddenly my levels more than tripled (they were 10 and they went up to 38). It could be a complete coincidence that it happened the month I used the cream. I asked the fertility consultant and GP and they both said it was a coincidence and that the cream couldn't have done it and that my body just adapted that month. However it seems quite to coincidence! Anyway I was still worried about progesterone levels so the fertility consultant just gave me cyclogest to take - 2x 200mg per day. I have no idea if I would have had a problem he seemed to think I wouldn't but gave it to me anyway because it does no harm having the extra amount. I think that progesterone levels get enormous as the pregnancy progresses so there is no harm taking extra at the start. I think somewhere around 8-10 weeks the placenta takes over from the ovary and produces the hormones so many people stop taking progesterone by 10 weeks but I have enough to take to 12 weeks. I'm looking forward to stopping it though, its not very nice and I am always scared I'll forget! Sorry for the essay - its very much something I'm interested by!!Click to expand...

Oh don't apologize! Thank you so much for the insight! I will take it as soon as I get a BFP then. No harm? Why not??? Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## Hann12

How's everyone getting on? 

Issacralph - your temps are still looking nice! 

Mama - how are you? How's your temps been? Any positive opks? Have you been back to the dr about metaformin etc? 

Elt - I know your temp dropped, have you managed to break the super long cycle? 

Happycpl and banana - hope you are both enjoying a more relaxed ttc month and that it works! Have you o'd yet? 

Runnergrl - I still have hopes for you for your July baby! 

Hope everyone else reading is doing okay and babies are growing nicely! 
I've calmed down after yesterday, still think she was trying to be mean but I'm over it! Got more going on anyway with feeling sick and having workmen in the house doing stuff, leaving all the doors open and making do much noise! My DD can't sleep! 
Having to just play in the night garden over and over to entertain her! Can't wait to have my house back!!


----------



## babymad90

hi girls just want to say hi am kelly and new/ last period was 29 sep so just the long wait ahead now. so nervous just hope i get a BFP XX


----------



## mummyclo

Hi Kelly! Hi ladies! 
CD 8 for me waiting for the dreaded O! Hoping my clear blue ovulation tests come soon! Need to start them by CD 10 really....


----------



## Hann12

mummyclo said:


> Hi Kelly! Hi ladies!
> CD 8 for me waiting for the dreaded O! Hoping my clear blue ovulation tests come soon! Need to start them by CD 10 really....

Hope they arrive soon!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

I've been quiet the past few days but I've kept up with reading the posts. Been sick with strep throat and had Thanksgiving here in Canada so it was a busy past few days. 

Hann - that so called friend sounds like a piece of work! What a :witch: 

Kelly - welcome and good luck! :dust:

Issac - how are things going for you? Glad all the tests have been coming back good! 

Mummyclo - good luck with ovulating! Hope those tests arrive in time! 

Afm - nothing to report. Thought for a couple days there that I'd ovulated as all the signs had been there to lead up to it and the. Temp went up 2 mornings in a row but then I found out I had strep which probably contributed to the higher temps and after my first day on meds my temp dropped back down :dohh: figures

So here I am still waiting waiting waiting :yawn: I'm so tired of waiting. I'm even tired of poas! I'm so sick of seeing negative OPKs I could just scream. I keep inking its coming and keep thinking all the symptoms are there but those lines never get any darker. Honestly I haven't even been in the mood to bd the last 4-5 days which is very odd for me. DH asked me around 6 am if I wanted to and I told him I was sleeping and too tired. He said he thinks that's the first time I've ever said no! Lol don't know what my deal is...maybe from being sick but I think partly I'm just fed up with wanting it so badly and not even getting to ovulate and try. Sort of in a ttc funk I think :cry:

I had really hoped the soy would get me ovulating but so far nothing. Could still happen I know. I talked to another girl who said soy didn't get her to ovulate until cd 20 something and shed just about given up. So we'll see I guess...I just feel deflated in the hope department. 

If nothing else I have my doc appointment next month so that will be good.


----------



## Hann12

Mama when i took soy I didn't ov until CD 28 I think so its def still possible, I know it delayed mine but it could still happen for you. I think you need to get in to see that dr and get their view though, take your charts. They are very confusing from a temp perspective so hopefully they will listen and do more. I can't even imagine how frustrated you are but I have every faith that it will happen for you. I think you just might need a bit more help from the dr's. Its so lucky that we were born in this generation where we can get good help and the majority of us can conceive with it. If we were born 100 years ago it would have been awful. FX things change over the next few days and you do ovulate but otherwise give that Dr hell until he listens and does more! :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Oh oh ohhh! They're here! Says to start testing on CD 11 on the instructions? 
They were an eBay bargain anyway so hoping they work ok.... Will soon see!


----------



## runnergrl

I was planning on starting OPK's today-but I'm still bleeding, so what's the point-uuuugh! Ultrasound tomorrow to see if everything's been sorted out.


----------



## MamaMac123

Well, ff gave me crosshairs today and think I ovulated on cd14. :dohh: not buying it...if anything I guess I may have ovulated on cd18 but I had negative OPKs on both of those days. Temps aren't super high and today I have Ewcm and cervix is high soft and open...but still negative OPK!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Hann12

I'd say that it sounds like FF is wrong and you are still to ovulate by the signs you currently have. Really hope the soy does it for you! What amounts did you take?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls how are we all? Sorry i've not been on here lately been in the midlands visiting my new niece she's just adorable, nearly 9lb at a week old, wow! 
Mama- not sure about your crosshairs either, think you should keep assuming you haven't ovulate yet & carry on opking, I see the crosshairs are dotted too which also makes me suspicious!

Runnergrl- hope that bleeding settles soon & you can get on with ttc, sooner the better!

Elt- how did you get on at the Dr's? Have you started AF yet, sorry if i'm not up to date!

Banana- how's you? Opting yet? It soon comes around! Have you had results of bloods yet?

Welcome to new joiners!

Afm- cd 11/12 not tested as really no need to as AF will come in 4 days or so! Had awful pms again this month, I just sobbed yesterday as it seems to get worse every month! I will defo be onto cycle 9, can't believe I've not got my bfp yet! Getting my tubes checked if not pregnant on the 15th Nov! 

Han- how are you feeling? Showing yet?


----------



## mummyclo

- opk again.... Dunno why I'm so disheartened! I just want a smiley face dammit!


----------



## Hann12

Issacralph I'm so sorry you already feel out, I really hope you are wrong! I will keep my FX for you anyway! 

Mummyclo - hopefully positive tomorrow! 

I had my scan this morning, baby is measuring 9+4 which is a few days ahead of FF prediction, won't change my ticker until the 12 week scan though. Baby was wriggling around loads and looked properly baby like! Really amazing!


----------



## mummyclo

Hann12 said:


> Issacralph I'm so sorry you already feel out, I really hope you are wrong! I will keep my FX for you anyway!
> 
> Mummyclo - hopefully positive tomorrow!
> 
> I had my scan this morning, baby is measuring 9+4 which is a few days ahead of FF prediction, won't change my ticker until the 12 week scan though. Baby was wriggling around loads and looked properly baby like! Really amazing!

Awwww :cloud9: that's brilliant!
Eta; my early scan was more accurate than 12 week, I gave birth on my due date (by first scan!)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Issacralph I'm so sorry you already feel out, I really hope you are wrong! I will keep my FX for you anyway!
> 
> Mummyclo - hopefully positive tomorrow!
> 
> I had my scan this morning, baby is measuring 9+4 which is a few days ahead of FF prediction, won't change my ticker until the 12 week scan though. Baby was wriggling around loads and looked properly baby like! Really amazing!

Wonderful news han, can't believe how fast its going, you must be over the moon! It should all be plain sailing now your this far along! Can't wait to see more scan pics. Thanks for giving me encouragement but I really am just trying to get my head onto cycle 9 now, its so hard when I have a few days left of this one to drag out! So pleased I've not tested, will power is getting better! I'm more upset about what I have to go through every month for 2 and a half weeks than not getting bfp! I don't mind it all if i'm actually pregnant but if not its just not nice!

Mummyclo- lovely to have you back! Fx'd on getting your +opk soon Xx


----------



## Hann12

IsaacRalph said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Issacralph I'm so sorry you already feel out, I really hope you are wrong! I will keep my FX for you anyway!
> 
> Mummyclo - hopefully positive tomorrow!
> 
> I had my scan this morning, baby is measuring 9+4 which is a few days ahead of FF prediction, won't change my ticker until the 12 week scan though. Baby was wriggling around loads and looked properly baby like! Really amazing!
> 
> Wonderful news han, can't believe how fast its going, you must be over the moon! It should all be plain sailing now your this far along! Can't wait to see more scan pics. Thanks for giving me encouragement but I really am just trying to get my head onto cycle 9 now, its so hard when I have a few days left of this one to drag out! So pleased I've not tested, will power is getting better! I'm more upset about what I have to go through every month for 2 and a half weeks than not getting bfp! I don't mind it all if i'm actually pregnant but if not its just not nice!
> 
> Mummyclo- lovely to have you back! Fx'd on getting your +opk soon XxClick to expand...

IssacRalph - I know what you mean especially as your 2ww is longer than most, I really hope you are wrong but guess at least you have the scan booked it to have a better look :hugs:

Here is my baby :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Issacralph I'm so sorry you already feel out, I really hope you are wrong! I will keep my FX for you anyway!
> 
> Mummyclo - hopefully positive tomorrow!
> 
> I had my scan this morning, baby is measuring 9+4 which is a few days ahead of FF prediction, won't change my ticker until the 12 week scan though. Baby was wriggling around loads and looked properly baby like! Really amazing!
> 
> Wonderful news han, can't believe how fast its going, you must be over the moon! It should all be plain sailing now your this far along! Can't wait to see more scan pics. Thanks for giving me encouragement but I really am just trying to get my head onto cycle 9 now, its so hard when I have a few days left of this one to drag out! So pleased I've not tested, will power is getting better! I'm more upset about what I have to go through every month for 2 and a half weeks than not getting bfp! I don't mind it all if i'm actually pregnant but if not its just not nice!
> 
> Mummyclo- lovely to have you back! Fx'd on getting your +opk soon XxClick to expand...
> 
> IssacRalph - I know what you mean especially as your 2ww is longer than most, I really hope you are wrong but guess at least you have the scan booked it to have a better look :hugs:
> 
> Here is my baby :)
> View attachment 495207Click to expand...

What an amazing site! You've been truly blessed :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Hann12 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Issacralph I'm so sorry you already feel out, I really hope you are wrong! I will keep my FX for you anyway!
> 
> Mummyclo - hopefully positive tomorrow!
> 
> I had my scan this morning, baby is measuring 9+4 which is a few days ahead of FF prediction, won't change my ticker until the 12 week scan though. Baby was wriggling around loads and looked properly baby like! Really amazing!
> 
> Wonderful news han, can't believe how fast its going, you must be over the moon! It should all be plain sailing now your this far along! Can't wait to see more scan pics. Thanks for giving me encouragement but I really am just trying to get my head onto cycle 9 now, its so hard when I have a few days left of this one to drag out! So pleased I've not tested, will power is getting better! I'm more upset about what I have to go through every month for 2 and a half weeks than not getting bfp! I don't mind it all if i'm actually pregnant but if not its just not nice!
> 
> Mummyclo- lovely to have you back! Fx'd on getting your +opk soon XxClick to expand...
> 
> IssacRalph - I know what you mean especially as your 2ww is longer than most, I really hope you are wrong but guess at least you have the scan booked it to have a better look :hugs:
> 
> Here is my baby :)
> View attachment 495207Click to expand...

Congrats again! I see what you mean that's an awesome scan pic for 9 weeks! Really baby like :thumbup: xx


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl- hope everything went well for you today and the bleeding stops soon. What you are having to go through is a complete nightmare, but just remember that it will get better and you will have a beautiful baby to show for all this BS you have gone through! 

mama- I would trust your instincts, it seems FF is wrong quite a bit! And just remember not to put too much stock into those opks because because of the pcos.

Isaac- I know what you mean about the terrible pms, mine seems to get worse and worse also (well except for this funky cycle). You have a ton of willpower holding out to test. Fx for a bfp this month for you!

mummy- Hoping you see that smiley soon! Have you ever used the smileys before? I have and never got a smiley allthough I know I ovulated! But then again, I never really get a blazing positive with any opks including the CBFM.

Hann- Beautiful scan pic...your baby looks perfect! I love seeing those scan pics, so keep em coming!

AFM- I spotted for 2 days then AF started yesterday...YAY!!! I didn't go to my appointment because it was for a missed period and I don't have that problem anymore! I am just so happy to be on a new cycle...what a relief! Today is my 28th bday but DH and I celebrated that and AFs arrival last night with a few drinks, lol. I think I hear the moose tracks ice cream in my freezer calling my name now, so I will talk to you all tmrw. Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Hann12

Yay Elt that's fab news! Hopefully you'll have a successful cycle this time - you deserve it after all the messing about you've had!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Woo hoo for starting your AF elt, defo sounds like you had a cyst going on but it should be all long gone now! I've got my pre-period headache which starts few days before AF so its knocking at the door. We'll be close cycle buddies again!


----------



## banana07

Hi girls

sorry I haven't been trying my best not to think about anything and just going with the flow!

Hann - your scan pic is fab, I love seeing the scan pics, makes me remember what all this stress and heartache is about!! 

Elt - yeah you finally got and new cycle!! :D

Mamamac - I am getting frustrated for you - can't imagine how you are feeling - thankfully you have a good high sex drive so keep it up and you'll be covered either way.

Issacralph - I'm so sorry if your right and af is on her way - I hope your wrong but I know the feeling when you just know :(

Welcome back mummyclo & welcome kelly :) 

Afm, In a hoop with a hangover and I never get hangovers no matter how much I drink!!! As much as I'm trying not to think about ttc, I was just in the loo and my lord the amount of ewcm was unreal, I had a teeny tiny bit last month but this morning just on the tissue paper was about the amount from one whole egg. I just couldn't believe it!! Only problem is I'm only on CD14 and I don't normally Ov until CD19 - what is going on , is this normal am I Ov early??? I hope not myself in DH in a huff with eachother at the moment, talking is pretty much out of the question forget about BDing!!!!

No results on my bloods but I wasn't expecting results until I have my day 21/26 bloods so they can compare them. 

Oh dear god this hangover is something else - not used to them at all!!! I'm going back to bed!!! :D


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana, hope the hangover eases soon, Urgh I hate them! Did you say you were checking opk's too this month? I usually get an abundance of ewcm several days before ovulation! I would probably just go with the opk especially if your not feeling well and you & dh aren't talking! I'm feeling like crap too, boobs are killing me & then there's my head & cramps, not digging it at all! Can't wait for AF to come to move on, not too upset its getting easier as time goes on! Will defo have my colposcopy now on the 6th Nov, should be few days post ovulation & then tubal check on the 15th if not pregnant which I very much doubt!


----------



## runnergrl

I still have very much hope for you this cycle Isaac R! dont give up yet!

AFM- my bleeding FINALLY stopped! 6 weeks after my MC.. about time!!! I think the piss she gave me worked. I had some strange cramping and passed a very weird, stringy clot that went on forever (sorry TMI) but after that its been nothing but spotting, and today, no blood at all! :wohoo: I will start OPK's on Wednesday and hope to O SOON!!!!! thanks for putting up with me lately girls... I guess now I am 'officially' TTC again!!


----------



## elt1013

Yay runnergrl! So happy for you and we will "put up" with you anyday, lol!


----------



## Hann12

Thats so exciting runnergrl, I'm so happy you don't have to have the op and can start ttc again. FX it will be quick! You can still get your July baby! 

IsaacRalph - any urge to test??

I'm off to my parents today as got works going on at the house and my DD is poorly so I need to take her to a nice warm quiet house to recover. Shes full of cold and has a nasty temperature. Shes trying to stay happy though which is good. Hoping the m25 isn't too busy as I'm exhausted after being up half the night and then up properly since 6 as she woke then and couldn't get her back to sleep. 
Not ideal!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww han hope your ds gets well soon, its rotten when they suffer isn't it? hope you get some rest too. no urge to test, really no point & I don't have any! but really AF will arrive tomorrow or wed mark my words!


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs:for your sick baby Han!!


----------



## Babybplz

Well my journey TTC #2 was short & sweet (hopefully this is a sticky bean). can't believe it! Thank you SMEP :)

I found the countdowntopregnancy website helpful for tracking days if anyone fancies trying it?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Babybplz said:


> Well my journey TTC #2 was short & sweet (hopefully this is a sticky bean). can't believe it! Thank you SMEP :)
> 
> I found the countdowntopregnancy website helpful for tracking days if anycoone fancies trying it?

Congratulations hun! X


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Baby!

And hope your DD gets well soon Hann.


----------



## runnergrl

holy crap that was fast. congrats!


----------



## HappyCpl

Wow, congrats Baby. 

Ladies, I'm still here with y'all. I've been stalking the page. Praying for more BFP's. How is everyone?

AFM - I'm some where in a TWW. I'm on CD 28 and based on my CM, I prob ov'd a couple days ago. Not sweating it. It's been very nice. Plus, the PMS seems to be very mild this month. DH goes for a follow up analysis next week. Praying for better results.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## runnergrl

I have to get the D&C after all. I'm not happy about it but ready to move on


----------



## ooSweetPea

Big :hugs: runner - hopefully this will be the end of this experience for you and all systems will be GO to bake your rainbow ASAP!


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks so much. I hope so too. I still have hopes for a thanksgiving BFP:)


----------



## elt1013

:hugs: runnergrl.


----------



## Hann12

Sorry I haven't been on, was a tough couple of days with DD sick, she didn't sleep at all on mon night so I was up the whole night and felt awful yesterday. She slept all night last night though and seems much better today thankfully! 

Runnergrl - I'm sorry you have to but I hope you get your bfp soon after. :hugs: 

Happycpl - good luck with the 2ww! 

Issacralph - saw you started a new chart so guessing AF came :( at least you have the tests this month and hopefully they will all be good!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry you have to have d&c after all this time runnergrl, keep strong & you'll soon be back officially ttc!

Han- glad your ds is on the mend!

Afm convinced my AF would be here by early today so changed to a medium flow as it is usually but still not quite a flow yet just little bit of spotting when I wipe so changed it back! Full flow will be upon me very soon, feels like my womb wants to fall out, ha ha! Huraah for a new cycle much happier now pms has nearly gone x


----------



## IsaacRalph

IsaacRalph said:


> Sorry you have to have d&c after all this time runnergrl, keep strong & you'll soon be back officially ttc!
> 
> Han- glad your ds is on the mend!
> 
> Afm convinced my AF would be here by early today so changed to a medium flow as it is usually but still not quite a flow yet just little bit of spotting when I wipe so changed it back! Full flow will be upon me very soon, feels like my womb wants to fall out, ha ha! Huraah for a new cycle much happier now pms has nearly gone x

that was glad dd is on the mend! How are you feeling now? You getting all frumpy yet or have you got a round little tum? X


----------



## banana07

Congrats babybplz - that was really quick well done - hopefully some of your baby dust will rub off on the rest of us!! 

Hann - hope your wee one is feeling better now and you get some sleep tonight!!!

Issac - sorry the witch got you, even when you know she is coming its still rotten..

Runnergirl - sorry about the dnc but at least you know it will be 100% over with and you can get on with a fresh start x

Afm, trying to ignore my Cycle days and just go with the flow but its pretty impossible as my CD1 is always on the 1st of the month so without a seconds thought on the 17th of the month I know I'm on CD17!!! Pros and Cons I suppose. Haven't pissed on any sticks yet and already starting to regret it!! Only CD17 and I have the exact cramps and pains as I usually do on CD19 I would be 99% sure I have just or I'm on the brink of Ov - just sitting here waiting for DH to get home from work so we can Bd have done it twice this week but nothing major - don't see the point killing myself to do it when did that last 3 months with no results hence the going with the flow this month although I'm clearly doing a crappy job of it. I have really bad cramps and I know sex will be painful & have that heavy cervix in the wrong place feeling that I always always have on CD19 so looks like My O could be coming a day early 3rd month in a row - I think?!?!?!?!?

Thats about it really for me.

Mamamac???? Haven't heard from you in a while have I missed something?? 

Elt????

Happycpl - can't wait to hear how your taking it easy month goes for you - glad we in the same boat. 

If anyone even hears me whinge or hint about early pregnancy symptoms in the 2ww this month - get on a plane flying into the North West of Ireland, find me and slap me.... Please, I cannot take the disappointment again - I have already counted myself out to try and avoid it!! Cheers :) 

:)


----------



## marieb

Hi everyone! I've been super busy with school and haven't been able to get on here much.

Runnergirl- I'm so sorry to hear you'll need a D&C. I'm praying that everything goes smoothly and you conceive your rainbow baby ASAP.

Issac- Too bad about AF but hopefully this will be month! 

Banana- I found the 'relaxed' approach so hard. After TTC for a few months I knew my body well enough that even without the OPKs I knew when I was likely fertile. Made it very hard to ignore my cycle haha.


----------



## Hann12

Banana your posts always make me chuckle, its like I can actually hear you saying what you say! I hope you got your BD in, even if it was a bit painful. I bet its hard to pretend not to be bothered when you are! I hope it works for you this month though! Keep us posted!

IssacRalaph - has AF fully come in now? 

Marie - wow nearly 20 weeks!! Are you getting a gender scan?

I'm sick sick sick. Its come into force big time over the past few days. Not ideal! I also still don't have my 12 week scan booked. By LMP I'm 11 weeks today, I called the hospital and they said they are scheduling them about a week before the scan date because they are short staffed and don't know who will be able to work any more in advance than that! Really rubbish! I pointed out that DH needed to book time off work but they didn't care. They said my scan would 'probably' be the w/c 5th Nov, which would make me 12 and a half-13 weeks. I guess thats fine but I really want to announce or at least know when I am going to be able to announce. 
Would you announce now if you were me because I've had the 9+4 scan and it was okay? Or wait until 13 weeks?


----------



## runnergrl

Hann- if it were me, I would wait.. (obvious reasons) but since your most recent scan went well, I'm sure you are in the clear. Its up to you, hun:) Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hann12

runnergrl said:


> Hann- if it were me, I would wait.. (obvious reasons) but sonce your most recent scan went well, I'm sure you are in the clear. Its up to you, hun:) Hope you feel better soon!

Runnergrl - can I ask (please don't answer if its too personal) but did you have an early scan and see the heartbeat etc? Do you know whether you actually lost your little girl at 11+4 or if she stopped growing earlier? Again sorry if its too personal


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yes han AF in full swing now, Feel fine about it! I know it will happen when the time is right. I've also deleted the others threads I was on as I think bnb can become over consuming & the one thread had literally bfps rolling in all the time! Not that I'm not happy for them I just don't think it's good to keep reminding myself that its happening to others & not to me! It almost feels like there is some kind of pressure to get your bfp, well i'm feeling totally at peace with myself now & am just so sure that I just take longer to catch than others! so i remain loyal to my original girlies & the best most supportive thread being this one :flower:


----------



## runnergrl

Hann12 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Hann- if it were me, I would wait.. (obvious reasons) but sonce your most recent scan went well, I'm sure you are in the clear. Its up to you, hun:) Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Runnergrl - can I ask (please don't answer if its too personal) but did you have an early scan and see the heartbeat etc? Do you know whether you actually lost your little girl at 11+4 or if she stopped growing earlier? Again sorry if its too personalClick to expand...

It's ok, hun-no worries. We saw the heartbeat at 8 weeks and everything looked perfect. Didn't have another scan scheduled till 12 weeks, and lost her at 11+4. So somewhere between 8-11 weeks probably was when we lost her. Doc thinks 10 weeks. Based on blood loss, and ultrasounds afterwards.


----------



## Hann12

runnergrl said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Hann- if it were me, I would wait.. (obvious reasons) but sonce your most recent scan went well, I'm sure you are in the clear. Its up to you, hun:) Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Runnergrl - can I ask (please don't answer if its too personal) but did you have an early scan and see the heartbeat etc? Do you know whether you actually lost your little girl at 11+4 or if she stopped growing earlier? Again sorry if its too personalClick to expand...
> 
> It's ok, hun-no worries. We saw the heartbeat at 8 weeks and everything looked perfect. Didn't have another scan scheduled till 12 weeks, and lost her at 11+4. So somewhere between 8-11 weeks probably was when we lost her. Doc thinks 10 weeks. Based on blood loss, and ultrasounds afterwards.Click to expand...

That's so sad, I'm so sorry, I assumed before that you hadn't seen a heartbeat. I think I'll wait to tell people until after the 12 week point, I know that doesn't make it safe but it's probably a good idea to. I read statistics they it was something like a 1.5% chance of mc after 9 weeks if you have seen a heartbeat but yet it seems like a fair few people do. So either the figures are wrong or we just hear more about it through bnb. I guess we hear all sorts of happy and sad stories on here though from ttc, to mc, to pnd etc. As well as meeting all the lovely people and having a great support!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls 

Runnergirl I'm so sad to hear your story x

Hann are all these scans normal in the UK & US - in Irl you don't get your first one until 20weeks and its usually 22-26 weeks when you take hospital dealys into consideration! I had one at 12 weeks with DS but paid for it privately as I was in totally disbelief!!

So didn't bd last night DH was starving when he came in and I was passed out alseep when he finally made it up to bed. In my desperate state I woke up at 2.30am and gave it ago but he was sound to the world and just grunted at me and again at 7am this morning gave it a go but nothing. Started crying in the bed and sulked for the rest of the day (still sulking a bit!!!). After slamming every single door and press in the house and almost removing a few from their hinges with the force, He apologised this evening and said he didn't realise until he woke up this morning that he was just asleep so we Bd for a quicky this evening before he went to work - wasn't amazing as neither of us were in the mood but I got what I wanted!!! :D. Still sure its not enough for this month. I think last time we bd was Sunday night but DH is sure it was Monday night even so Monday night - Thursday night and I have feeling I Od earlier on Wednesday night. Oh I dunno will give it a few more goes over the weekend and just see what happens. Have to go for my 21 day bloods on Monday(CD22) and again on Friday(7 dpo).

:)


----------



## marieb

Hann- We waited until just before 12 weeks to spread the news. We had a scan at 5w6d that showed a little baby with a hb and then heard the hb again at a midwife appointment at 11 weeks. I was going to wait until 12 weeks but was just feeling too impatient! I can't believe you're already 10 weeks, only a few more until you're in second tri!

Runnergirl- I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this. You've been in my thoughts and prayers a lot. I hope the d&c went well. 

Issac- I love your outlook and I really think that will make all the difference. TTC is so much more tolerable when you're not stressed out about it. And I've heard SO many stories of women who conceive the only cycle they let go. Good luck!

Banana- I know in Canada women are usually offered a scan at 12 weeks to test for chromosomal disorders and then a big anatomical scan at 20 weeks. 
It only takes one time and sperm can live for quite awhile in fertile cm.I really hope you caught that egg and good luck with your blood tests! 


I had my big ultrasound on Wednesday and everything looked great with the baby (we chose to keep the gender a surprise!). The only thing they found is a low lying placenta which isn't a big deal right now but if it doesn't migrate up it could mean a c-section. All the research I've done says about 90-95% of the time the placenta moves up enough for a vaginal birth but of course I can't help but be a little worried. We were planning a homebirth so it's a little scary not knowing if that will happen!


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks for sharing Marie...glad everything looks good with baby. Im sure the placenta issue will resolve itself.. I should have been 18 weeks today :( Im a little sad every Friday as that was when my weeks changed...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls!

Marieb- really pleased that all is well with you & baby, such good news! Fx'd that placenta moves up soon so you can have that home birth!

Runnergrl, big hugs hun try not to be sad I know its hard! You'll soon be getting your bfp with a sticky bean!

Banana- i'm sure you've covered yourself this month, let's just wait & see & hopefully you'll get your bfp this month!

Afm nothing much going on cd 2, AF ridden! Had a family bereavement today so I may be absent for several days but will be thinking of you all! X


----------



## runnergrl

I'm feeling kind of crampy... like Ov might be happening.. I only say that because its only on one side.. would that be bizarre so soon after a D&C!?


----------



## Hann12

Oh maybe runnergrl! I hope so! 

Marie - great news about the scan! Good will power staying team yellow, I hope I hold out too! I had a low lying placenta with DD, it was low up until 35 weeks when it suddenly moved up and I was able to have a relatively normal birth - I say relatively because I was pushing for 2.5 hours and in the end had an episiotomy, and she was tiny! Been told there is a good chance I'll have the same experience this time, but at least I'm prepared for it! 

Mama - where are you??? 

Issacralph - sorry to hear about your loss, hope you are okay :hugs: 

No news from my end apart from finding peanuts heartbeat on the Doppler after 4 days of not finding it. Turns out it was 2 inches higher than I thought! Guess the uterus moves up quickly the second time!


----------



## banana07

Helllllloooooooo.......... echo echo..... :D


Well well its got very quite in here hasn't it!!! I've never seen it so quite since it started!! I think all this ttc is starting to take its toll on everyone! Strange not to hear from mamamac or elt at all tho???? 

I've still nothing to report I am 99% out this week didn't Bd at all the weekend think DH has his period was really weird about it and eventually said he will not work on a timer despite me saying fair enough but unfortunatly my body works on a timer and there aint a dam thing I can do about it!! - So as before spent the last 4-5days sulking another month wasted. Hes say if is going to happen it will, clearly DH was out the day the birds and the bees were thought in school so had to remind him Bd is required for it to "just happen" - still really upset about it tbh and he doesn't seem to have a clue how just how upset I am. I'm constantly crying and just going to bed early, I've no interest in doing anything at all. So that my sulk over and it won't end for another month I'm only just in the tww - which is bad enough when you have a chance just a totally pointless waste of time and energy when you know you out.... Min and I mean min of 6 weeks to a BFP :(

Got day 21 bloods done today. Have to go again on Friday when I'll actually be 7dpo. Think I'm about 2dpo now. 

:)


----------



## runnergrl

hello! yes, it has been quiet in here.. check in ladies! I have nothing to report, sorry! Im not in the TWW, or waiting to O. Im just in Limbo.. :nope:


----------



## HappyCpl

Hugs to you Runner and Banana. It is quiet in here. 

I'm somewhere in a TWW. According to FF Flo should show up within the next 3 days. I'm itching to test. But since I don't know when I actually O'd, it feels like a waste of time. I'll wait on Flo and of she's not here by the weekend I'm sure I'll start POAS. So far, I've kept calm and not fretted. I've had ZERO PMS this month. Hardly any cramping until today (I have to be around 10-11 DPO would be my calculations), no nausea (of course until today), no headaches, no breast tenderness, and I've not been a raging B. I did have a crying meltdown last night which is usually a sign of Flo in the VERY near future. Ok, so maybe I have had some PMS, but it's only started in the last 2 days or so instead of nearly a week or more. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I've been MIA for the past week. A lot of stuff going on in my world. I nanny 2 little girls and last week was one of their birthdays so work was very busy getting ready for her party. Mostly though I as just feeling so down a out ttc that taking a break from the ttc world felt really good. I felt like all my posts were full of the negative. I kept up with posts for a few days and then just stopped coming on all together the last few days. Think it was a good thing for me though to let go for a few days and get my head on straight. So I put on my to do list this morning to catch up on here and was surprised to find I didn't have 20 pages of posts to catch up on! Banana's right, it's been a quiet weekend. Hope everyone is well...

Babyplz - congrats on the quick :bfp:! Very exciting! 

Runnergrl - sorry about the D&C hun :hugs: hope everything gets back on track for you to get your rainbow baby now! 

Hann - LOVED seeing your scan!!! So exciting! Hope you get feeling better and fx for a good next scan! 

Isaac - your positive attitude is so inspiring :) :hugs: good luck this cycle! 

Marieb - so glad your little bean is doing well!!! Cheers to the bump! 

Banana - :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a rough day. Men just don't get it sometimes. Honestly sometimes the idea of doing the ttc thing without them makes sense! Lol jk Hang in there babe! 

So AFM...I decided to come rejoin you guys today and thus started checking my cervix etc again...(I've been temping but that pretty much it. Haven't peed on a stick for awhile. So I check things this morning and I'm high soft and open and I had some Ewcm. Didn't think much of it as its happened a lot before. OPK is always negative. But I did have a slight temp dip today so I figured what the heck, I only had one IC OPK left so I figured may as well use it...this is what I got:

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/b11cb756be4920063d02632b17a641a9.jpg

Girls, I burst into tears and I'm freaking out!!!!!!! Tell me this is positive???? This is the darkest I've ever seen it! This is compared to my previous darkest test:

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/5ba390e6a17880126c9c8b1454f311ee.jpg

It's sooo much darker than ever before but still slightly lighter than control line, although the edge of it on the left side is as dark....isn't it positive so long as part of the line is dark enough??? I need opinions because I don't trust myself or my eyes at this point!!!

This was at about 2 pm. At 7 pm and I took another test (dollar store brand this time) and again, so much darker but not quite as dark as control accept maybe just on the edge of the line:

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/FC7B29A6-9D76-42B9-8688-48287FEC0E49-1970-000002D22A2DF1EB.jpg

What do you guys think?? 

DH and I dtd last night thank goodness and again this evening, this time using Preseed and will def bd again tomorrow. Hoping maybe tomorrow the line will be even darker but maybe the surge was more in am today and is now fading out? Hoping it's leading up to it. I'm super excited!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## runnergrl

MamaMac123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for the past week. A lot of stuff going on in my world. I nanny 2 little girls and last week was one of their birthdays so work was very busy getting ready for her party. Mostly though I as just feeling so down a out ttc that taking a break from the ttc world felt really good. I felt like all my posts were full of the negative. I kept up with posts for a few days and then just stopped coming on all together the last few days. Think it was a good thing for me though to let go for a few days and get my head on straight. So I put on my to do list this morning to catch up on here and was surprised to find I didn't have 20 pages of posts to catch up on! Banana's right, it's been a quiet weekend. Hope everyone is well...
> 
> Babyplz - congrats on the quick :bfp:! Very exciting!
> 
> Runnergrl - sorry about the D&C hun :hugs: hope everything gets back on track for you to get your rainbow baby now!
> 
> Hann - LOVED seeing your scan!!! So exciting! Hope you get feeling better and fx for a good next scan!
> 
> Isaac - your positive attitude is so inspiring :) :hugs: good luck this cycle!
> 
> Marieb - so glad your little bean is doing well!!! Cheers to the bump!
> 
> Banana - :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a rough day. Men just don't get it sometimes. Honestly sometimes the idea of doing the ttc thing without them makes sense! Lol jk Hang in there babe!
> 
> So AFM...I decided to come rejoin you guys today and thus started checking my cervix etc again...(I've been temping but that pretty much it. Haven't peed on a stick for awhile. So I check things this morning and I'm high soft and open and I had some Ewcm. Didn't think much of it as its happened a lot before. OPK is always negative. But I did have a slight temp dip today so I figured what the heck, I only had one IC OPK left so I figured may as well use it...this is what I got:
> 
> https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/b11cb756be4920063d02632b17a641a9.jpg
> 
> Girls, I burst into tears and I'm freaking out!!!!!!! Tell me this is positive???? This is the darkest I've ever seen it! This is compared to my previous darkest test:
> 
> https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/5ba390e6a17880126c9c8b1454f311ee.jpg
> 
> It's sooo much darker than ever before but still slightly lighter than control line, although the edge of it on the left side is as dark....isn't it positive so long as part of the line is dark enough??? I need opinions because I don't trust myself or my eyes at this point!!!
> 
> This was at about 2 pm. At 7 pm and I took another test (dollar store brand this time) and again, so much darker but not quite as dark as control accept maybe just on the edge of the line:
> 
> https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/FC7B29A6-9D76-42B9-8688-48287FEC0E49-1970-000002D22A2DF1EB.jpg
> 
> What do you guys think??
> 
> DH and I dtd last night thank goodness and again this evening, this time using Preseed and will def bd again tomorrow. Hoping maybe tomorrow the line will be even darker but maybe the surge was more in am today and is now fading out? Hoping it's leading up to it. I'm super excited!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:

Awww, you are so sweet! and so cute getting so excited! thats how I get when I see my smiley face on OPK.. I cant give you a for sure opinion on them, because I only trust the smiley face.. there is no mistaking that.. Its a blank circle or its time to go with a smile.. but they look great to me!! Im so glad you tested and BD'd the night before bc maybe you caught the tail end of your surge. TBH, your second one looks darker, so IF you did in fact O, I think your :sex: was perfectly timed! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## marieb

I'd say that's juuuuuussstttt about positive. I'd bet on it being a BFP in the next few hours. So excited for you!!!


----------



## elt1013

Sorry I haven't been posting much lately, been working alot of mandatory overtime and I am exhausted!! I have been reading but just haven't had time to reply. I have the next 2 days off so I am ready to relax!

banana- Sorry this month was kinda a waste in the ttc department for you. It would be nice for you to come back with a bfp on the next one to make up for this one!

Happy- fx for a BFP for you. I don't know how you have the self control to not test...I have none when it comes to poas!

Mama- those opks look awesome! I am so excited for you. I know they are supposed to be darker than the control line, but my positives never got any darker than that. Actually mine look exactly like yours before O. Some of us just dont get blazing positives. I never got smiley faces with the smiley ones either! Makes it a bit harder to predict O, but after awhile, you just learn what your positive looks like. Good luck! I know you will get all the bd in you need to make it happen!

AFM- I thought my wonky cycles were over with the last one, but I guess not considering I am now almost CD12 and AF does not seem to want to leave me. She has gone 3 times in the last few days and reappeared before the day was over each time. I was hoping for AF before she came and now the witch wont leave. I guess this is why they say to be careful what you wish for!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay! Thanks girls! :yipee: 

I'm hoping maybe tomorrow it'll be total for sure positive or back to being very faint or nothing. Not going to test again tonight as may be too late really and as we bd anyway no point wasting a test will test tomorrow and see what happens in am with my temp :) Im happy!!!

One more question though...hoping maybe Isaac may know something about this...I'm scheduled for my colonoscopy in 2 days. If I'm ov today or tomorrow will the drugs affect my odds of conceiving?? They told me I can't do the test if I'm pregnant because of the meds but if I'm just a day or so past ov will I be okay as nothing's implanted yet or could it damage the egg and either stop implantation or hurt the potential baby?? I'm worried now u should cancel but hate to not do the test if im fine to. Anyone have any idea??


----------



## runnergrl

elt1013 said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately, been working alot of mandatory overtime and I am exhausted!! I have been reading but just haven't had time to reply. I have the next 2 days off so I am ready to relax!
> 
> banana- Sorry this month was kinda a waste in the ttc department for you. It would be nice for you to come back with a bfp on the next one to make up for this one!
> 
> Happy- fx for a BFP for you. I don't know how you have the self control to not test...I have none when it comes to poas!
> 
> Mama- those opks look awesome! I am so excited for you. I know they are supposed to be darker than the control line, but my positives never got any darker than that. Actually mine look exactly like yours before O. Some of us just dont get blazing positives. I never got smiley faces with the smiley ones either! Makes it a bit harder to predict O, but after awhile, you just learn what your positive looks like. Good luck! I know you will get all the bd in you need to make it happen!
> 
> AFM- I thought my wonky cycles were over with the last one, but I guess not considering I am now almost CD12 and AF does not seem to want to leave me. She has gone 3 times in the last few days and reappeared before the day was over each time. I was hoping for AF before she came and now the witch wont leave. I guess this is why they say to be careful what you wish for!

Sorry Hun:(. Long AF doesn't sound like fun. I just got done bleeding for almost 6 weeks so I'm with ya-so sick of blood! Although I am waiting for AF now-so when I start bleeding again, ironically, I will be happy. How crazy is that? 

We need a BFP in here!!


----------



## Hann12

I'm so excited mama!! Seeing your post I'd say you possibly just missed the surge and its on its way down so you BD at the right time phew! I have such a good excited feeling for you! If I was you I would go to the colposcopy and explain the situation and see if they say to still proceed, they should be best placed to tell you. FX you can get it done and still have your bfp! You must be super happy!

Elt - as annoying as it is I reckon the bleeding is because of last cycle, if you did have a cyst of something perhaps it's coming out still. I'm sure you'll still ov and get back to normal

Runnergrl and happycpl - FX for 2ww! Really hope there's a bfp in there! 

Banana - sorry you didn't get to BD at that right time, I had that for the first 3 months of trying, we only managed it once in what I thought was the right time as it was hard to pin DH down. Really hope you did catch it though or have a short 2ww to start again :hugs: 

Afm - still waiting for my 12 week scan letter to tell me when it will be! Very frustrated as I'm almost 11 weeks and still don't know!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thank goodness we have some contact girlies have been checking in but nobody on here, I think tour right banana ttc is just tiring us all out & sometimes its nice to just switch off from it I've alresdy deleted all other threads because it was taking over! So sorry you have had problems with your dh banana he sounds like he in the school of it will happen when it happens kinda thing! Maybe you could sit down with him when you've both made up & explain that there is only a few days in which you can conceive per month! Sorry your out this month!

Mama- I'd say that's a pretty close to positive opk, i'm so happy for you! get that bding in. Re- colonoscopy I would say you should have it considering the risk you have as I think it was your dad who had bowel cancer? If your only few days post ov there shouldn't be a risk to blasto as its totally separate from you & I think they just use sedation maybe midazolam! Think It should be ok! I've got few test lined up in my tww this time but I gonna still have them! Good luck mama x 

Elt- what's with all the bleeding? Maybe the cyst altered your lining abit & this is the consequence. Hopefully you'll settle soon

Happycpl- good luck for this tww, excited to see if you get your bfp! Your dh is getting his retest soon isn't he?

Runnergrl- you'll soon be out of limbo hang in there! Anymore blood tests lined up?

Han- can't beleive your still waiting for app for your 12 week scan, bit slack! Hoping your feeling well

Afm- AF free, hurrah! Having some acupuncture today quite excited, new shop opened down the road from me & thought I'd give it a bash. I read good things on it to promote blood flow to pelvic areas. Nothing to lose hey?


----------



## Hann12

IssacRalph - I had acupuncture with conceiving my DD! Completely forgot about it until you mentioned it but I did! I came off the pill and wasn't getting very regular cycles so I went to an accupuncturist and 4 sessions later (that same cycle) I got my BFP! I think its amazing what they can do! However I did go to one to help me go into labour on my DD and it didn't work ha ha but I still believe!


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning girls! 

Thanks Hann and Issac, I'm going to call my doctor this morning and see what they say re the colonoscopy. I'd really rather just get it done especially as DH and I both have work booked off for it and if I'm finally ovulating and could possibly have a bfp soon it wouldn't be cool to have to wait till next year to test with my fam history (remembered correctly Isaac, my dad died from colon cancer very young). However I looked up online last night and one lady said she was in her TWW and doc wouldn't do it. She was just a few days from testing though so could be different. If I just ov yesterday then I'm hoping it won't be a problem. Fx! I just know if I cancel I'll end up with a :bfn:! Murphy's law!!! 

Hann - hope you get your scan apt soon! That's nuts! 

Isaac - GL with the acupuncture! I've heard a lot of good things about it, and as you said, can't hurt! 

Elt - fx your bleeding stops soon. Would think its prob to do with the cyst but maybe call your doc office to be sure? 

Runnergrl - how are you feeling? Things okay post D&C? Fx for you!


----------



## runnergrl

Yeah-I feel ok it's just the waiting that's killing me. I try up keep myself occupied with other thing and if I'm honest, TTC IS ALL I THINK ABOUT. It's kind of annoying really. And I am going to be so upset if my husband is out of town when I am O'ing! He's due to travel a lot for work here in the near future. We shall see!


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> Yeah-I feel ok it's just the waiting that's killing me. I try up keep myself occupied with other thing and if I'm honest, TTC IS ALL I THINK ABOUT. It's kind of annoying really. And I am going to be so upset if my husband is out of town when I am O'ing! He's due to travel a lot for work here in the near future. We shall see!

Oh hopefully not! That would not be fun. Btw, love your pic there with your son. Sooo cute! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay....I've tried typing this 3 times and it keeps vanishing!!! 

I'm in need of a rant...apologies in advance:

No doctor can give me an answer to this colonoscopy question. The doc performing it is in surgery all day and his office is no help. My obgyn office tells me to call the hospital, the hospital tells me to call the doc performing the procedure and their office tells me to call my family doc (the one who barely speaks English and tells me to just make sure to bd once a week when I'm ttc, not ovulating and not menstrating...yeah, okay, I'll call her :eyeroll:) 

:dohh:

Finally on the phone with a hospital nurse I explain how everyone is telling me to call someone else and it's a big run around joke. She finally stops to consider what I've actually asked and advises that it shouldn't be a problem and that any risk would be minimal. But of course it's just her opinion. 

I've been googling it and found one Q&A that matched my situation and an anesthesiologist replied and said it would be fine....okay, 2 opinions so far...

Basically to get a definite I have to wait till I'm in the hospital tomorrow and ask the doc directly. So annoying! I don't want to drink the gross stuff and go through the misery of clearing my bowels and take a day off work to be told not to have the procedure! Errrrrrrr really annoyed!!

Basically I'm putting this one into the Big Guy Upstairs. He knows what I (and apparently the entire medical profession) don't and He knows haw badly DH and I want this baby. I have to believe that He'll have his hand in this and that He'll protect our little egg if it's to become our little baby. 

In better news, took another OPK about an hour ago and it's definitely negative: 
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/57237A89-1142-461D-85A6-95C3F6021EFE-2464-0000033D8F2A6480.jpg

Also had a decent temp shift up this morning so hopefully my temps stay up there! Looks like I did ov yesterday (as Hann suggested I probably caught the tail end of the surge with my 2 tests yesterday. Maybe my full positive would have been the day before or maybe as with Elt I just won't get full positives) But feeling very confident that I really ovulated yesterday and that our bd was well timed so fx I'm in the TWW!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt - I hope you're bleeding stops soon. I had a similar situation last year and I bled for 2 weeks. It was horrible. 

Isaac - DH does go this week for more testing. I hope it's good news. 

Mama - Congrats!!! I got so excited when I saw your pic. That is so close to a +. I have a good feeling for you this month!!

Runner - I understand what you mean when you said that TTC is all you think about. I can relate. I also have to agree that it annoys me too. Even while trying to take a break, I still find myself thinking about it. How can I not after watching my body so closely this last year. 

I can't believe it's been almost a year since we started trying. I got my period on Christmas Day last year and we started right after that. Gah. I really hope that it happens soon. There aren't any reproductive medicine physicians who accept my insurance in our city so we will have to pay all further fertility treatments (that my OB/GYN doesn't do) comPletely out of pocket or we can travel 2 hours to be nearest one who does. I've done some research and if IVF is necessary, they have a very high success rate. Look at me looking so far ahead. I'm just so down about all of this. Why does it have to be so hard? Sort to be "Debbie Downer" today...


----------



## MamaMac123

HappyCpl said:


> Elt - I hope you're bleeding stops soon. I had a similar situation last year and I bled for 2 weeks. It was horrible.
> 
> Isaac - DH does go this week for more testing. I hope it's good news.
> 
> Mama - Congrats!!! I got so excited when I saw your pic. That is so close to a +. I have a good feeling for you this month!!
> 
> Runner - I understand what you mean when you said that TTC is all you think about. I can relate. I also have to agree that it annoys me too. Even while trying to take a break, I still find myself thinking about it. How can I not after watching my body so closely this last year.
> 
> I can't believe it's been almost a year since we started trying. I got my period on Christmas Day last year and we started right after that. Gah. I really hope that it happens soon. There aren't any reproductive medicine physicians who accept my insurance in our city so we will have to pay all further fertility treatments (that my OB/GYN doesn't do) comPletely out of pocket or we can travel 2 hours to be nearest one who does. I've done some research and if IVF is necessary, they have a very high success rate. Look at me looking so far ahead. I'm just so down about all of this. Why does it have to be so hard? Sort to be "Debbie Downer" today...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

mama- yep-looks like your :sex: was timed perfectly! :wohoo: I, personally, would wait on the colonoscopy. I wouldnt want to take the risk, but I am not a doctor and that is just my personal opinion :flower:

Happy: you arent debbie downer, you are just frustrated, and that is so understandable. I am usually the one bringing everyone down in this thread, :haha: I keep telling myself I would rather still be TTC, than to have lost Ella at 12 weeks, but I really cant imagine TTC still as we started trying again for #2 in June.. that would have only been 5 months! Im sorry its taken you almost a year.. Maybe we will get Thanksgiving or Christmas BFP's together! That would be wonderful! I would be honored to be your bump buddy :flower:


----------



## HappyCpl

runnergrl said:


> mama- yep-looks like your :sex: was timed perfectly! :wohoo: I, personally, would wait on the colonoscopy. I wouldnt want to take the risk, but I am not a doctor and that is just my personal opinion :flower:
> 
> Happy: you arent debbie downer, you are just frustrated, and that is so understandable. I am usually the one bringing everyone down in this thread, :haha: I keep telling myself I would rather still be TTC, than to have lost Ella at 12 weeks, but I really cant imagine TTC still as we started trying again for #2 in June.. that would have only been 5 months! Im sorry its taken you almost a year.. Maybe we will get Thanksgiving or Christmas BFP's together! That would be wonderful! I would be honored to be your bump buddy :flower:

Awe I teared up when I read this. Thank you so much. I would also be honored to be bump buddies. 

I cannot imagine what you have been through. Please do not feel like you're bringing us down. You're not. We are all here for you. Good or bad. 

I have a special place in my heart for all of you ladies.


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies!

runnergrl- yeah, it is crazy to hope and pray for AF, but hopefully when yours comes it will here and gone in no time and then you can go on to making that perfect rainbow baby!

Isaac- How did the acupuncture go? I have heard good things about it and it does sound pretty interesting!

Mama- Yay!!! I am so excited for you this cycle actually having a fair shot at a BFP! Even if you don't get one, atleast you know you more than likely ovulated with the soy and it may be something that can get you ovulating more often. I think it will only be a matter of time for you if you can get those eggs coming regularly!:dust::dust::dust: for you!!

Happy- UGH, two weeks seems like forever for AF! I had some spotting yesterday and it has stopped for today so far, so hopefully she is gone for good (or atleast the next 9 months)! I def think all the bleeding had something to do with the whole cyst thing for me. And you can rant to us anytime...that is what we are here for girl!!

Hope I didn't forget anyone in my excitement...Ok, so I have not had a positive (well, positive for me) opk in like 3 months I think. I was using ICs though and that could be why. I didn't have a second line at all on those(all stark white, even doing them 3 times a day). I was at walmart today and noticed they now have the 88 cent ovulation predictors as well as the preg tests, so I thought I would get a few to try. When I got home I poas and this is what I got!!

I know it is not positive but it means that o should be right around the corner and since I haven't seen a line on an opk for months, I am pretty excited. We bd last night and I guess we better try for the next few days aswell! I will probably poas several times the next couple days just to see that second line!!! hehe
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## elt1013

Oh, how could I forget you...Hann, please let us know when your scan date is when you find out and post those pics asap!! Hopefully you will be getting that letter soon.


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt - That is a wonderful sight to see for sure!!! Good luck to you.


----------



## HappyCpl

So FF says AF should be here today. Guess who didn't show? That's right... Guess who is itching to take a test? Of course... I have been so sick these last three days. Actually dry heaving today and some mild/moderate cramping. I have also been EXHAUSTED these last 3 days despite 7+ hours of sleep each nIght. I'm so nervous b/c I don't want to face the disappointment. I actually think I would be less disappointed by AF showing up than if I had to see a neg HPT.


----------



## runnergrl

:test:


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> So FF says AF should be here today. Guess who didn't show? That's right... Guess who is itching to take a test? Of course... I have been so sick these last three days. Actually dry heaving today and some mild/moderate cramping. I have also been EXHAUSTED these last 3 days despite 7+ hours of sleep each nIght. I'm so nervous b/c I don't want to face the disappointment. I actually think I would be less disappointed by AF showing up than if I had to see a neg HPT.

I agree with runnergrl! :test:


----------



## runnergrl

Ok I am kind of getting excited for possibly no reason, but I am just thinking here...If i count the day I had the D&C as CD1, I am on CD8. I am hoping to O on CD 14 or 15 and we will be trying, if my husband is in town.. Lets see...He wil be home on CD13, and 15, so if I O on CD 15 and we are able to :sex: two days before and the day of, I feel like we will have a pretty good shot! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## elt1013

That all sounds great. I hope all goes as it should for you. Good luck!


----------



## runnergrl

Happy- did you :test:???????


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks runnergrl and Elt :) 

Happy - :hugs: Hope you're feeling better hun. 

Elt - :happydance: hope your positive opk is just around the corner and fx for a nice normal cycle for you this time! 

Afm - temp looking perfect so far! I'm so excited!!! I went ahead with the colonoscopy today. Of course no one I talked to from hospital or doc office were helpful but I found a few online posts that suggested it would be fine and I talked to my friend having the twins. She is a nurse and hubby is in medical school and of course they know the stress of ttc as it took them a year and a half to concieve their twins so she gets where I'm coming from and she felt I should be fine and to go for it. Talking with DH we both felt like if I do get pregnant this cycle then I'd have to wait a year to have this important test which isn't good and if I'm not pregnant this cycle we'll have to reschedule and knowing my cycles are so irregular we could see this happening over and over with the timing being poor. At least this time we knew I'm only 2 dpo and egg won't have implanted yet and the meds they gave are out of my system within hours so we felt after lots of talking and prayers that it would be best to just do it. Good news is everything checked out great! No polyps and I'm good to go for another 6-7 years before I have to do this again! Yay! Only sucky part was that it took 3 painful attempts to get my IV in! Ouch! And cemented my hope for a home birth... I really hate hospitals and needles!!! Lol

Anyway, after sleeping off my drugs all afternoon I woke up an tool my temp for kicks and it was 98.0! :happydance: Know it's not an official bbt but still encouraged to see such a high temp as I'm usually 97.0-97.5 ish. Fx my temp tomorrow is still nice and high and I get my crosshairs! I'm still a bit scared my temp will plummet...guess that's the result of so many months of dashed hope but I'm trying to be optimistic. Hope everyone else had a good one! :)


----------



## Hann12

Happycpl - did you test?? Exciting! 

Runnergrl - really hope the dates work out! FX

Elt - opk is looking good! Hope it goes positive soon! 

Mama - all looking fab for you! Really hope this is it! I was like that with my temps, every day nervous they would drop. Glad you got the test done and all looking good too

Issacralph - when are your tests? Soon? 

Banana - any signs? 

Afm - had a terrible couple if days, both me and DD caught an awful stomach bug and were throwing up constantly. My stomach felt like I was being stabbed from the inside out. It was so painful! I woke up today feeling a lot better, not perfect but def in the right direction. Of course still have morning sickness etc! DD was sick again a couple if times this morning but is in good spirits. My only concern now is for the baby as I'm so dehydrated from it all, my wee is almost brown. Catching up on fluids now but really hope the baby is okay. I read that the baby will take what it needs from you and leave you empty so I hope that's what's happened. Will probably be anxiously searching for the heartbeat later.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - yuck :( sounds like its been a really rough couple days. Glad you're feeling better and hope alls well with your little bean

Afm - temp rise looking awesome this morning! :happydance: and so exited to see those crosshairs and know they're legit this time!!! So I'm officially in the TWW!!! Finally!!! :) so excited!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Hann12

Yay mama!!! It's happening - so excited for you!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann - I hope you and your little one feel better soon. I hate getting a stomach bug while being preggo. 

Elt - hoping things go well for you this month!!

Mama - I'm so excited to see what happens for you this month.

Runner - good luck to you. I hope your dates work out for you this month. 

AFM - BFN last night and this morning. :: sighs :: DH had to change his testing date to next week. So hopefully we'll know something soon. Just waiting on AF now.


----------



## runnergrl

HappyCpl said:


> Hann - I hope you and your little one feel better soon. I hate getting a stomach bug while being preggo.
> 
> Elt - hoping things go well for you this month!!
> 
> Mama - I'm so excited to see what happens for you this month.
> 
> Runner - good luck to you. I hope your dates work out for you this month.
> 
> AFM - BFN last night and this morning. :: sighs :: DH had to change his testing date to next week. So hopefully we'll know something soon. Just waiting on AF now.

:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Mama-so excited!!!!!

Hann-so sorry you've been sick! Hope you are all better now-throwing up is the pits!! :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

HappyCpl said:


> Hann - I hope you and your little one feel better soon. I hate getting a stomach bug while being preggo.
> 
> Elt - hoping things go well for you this month!!
> 
> Mama - I'm so excited to see what happens for you this month.
> 
> Runner - good luck to you. I hope your dates work out for you this month.
> 
> AFM - BFN last night and this morning. :: sighs :: DH had to change his testing date to next week. So hopefully we'll know something soon. Just waiting on AF now.

:hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - it's been awful and I'm not normally a wimp with these things! 

Happycpl - I hope it's just too early and you still get your bfp - it's possible! FX


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> Thanks - it's been awful and I'm not normally a wimp with these things!
> 
> Happycpl - I hope it's just too early and you still get your bfp - it's possible! FX

Anything is possible but I'm not gettin my hopes up. If AF doesn't show by the weekend, I'll test again. I'm having tons of cramps like I could start any time now. Looking back on my previous charts I've started cramping around 3 day before AF shows up. Today makes day 4. So expect the witch by this evening.


----------



## Hann12

I hope that it still happens :hugs: 

More drama with my SIL, she's seriously got a bee in her bonnet about me being pregnant! She told my MIL that she wants another baby but that her husband (MILs son) has said no because they have one of each and they can't afford it and they live in a small house. Their house is worth £250,000 and she wants to have another baby and by a £500,000 house! He works not her and doesn't earn that kind of money! Seriously weird. She then kicked up a fuss about Xmas because we alternate Christmas between my parents and my inlaws and this year it's our year to be with them on Boxing Day for a few days. Well she's decided that that's when they want to go. My inlaws live in a small bungalow so it would be cramped but is do-able if my inlaws give up their room and give us their room as they have a small double room they could sleep in. Last time we stayed my inlaws bought annabelle a cotbed as she doesn't sleep well in the travel cot (that is my SILs anyway). Apparently my SIL said that if they came at Christmas then her daughter (who is 8 weeks younger than Annabelle but 10 pounds heavier) should get the cotbed and Annabelle will have to sleep in the travel cot! I just went mad because the cotbed was bought for Annabelle not her child and while its fine for her to stay in it when we aren't there she's not getting it when we are there! They own the travel cot so should have that as they weren't ever bothered about having their daughter in a proper cotbed before anyway. Then to top it off we have invited my MIL to stay in December as she lives coming to see Annabelle, apparently my SIL made a comment that she would like it if MIL came to them for once to help out! It's a really mean thing to say to my MIL because she would love to stay with them but they don't allow her to sleep in their house so she would have to spend money on a b&b and she can't afford it. My SIL just is trying to stir things up and make everyone feel bad and the only thing that I can see is that she's jealous because we are so close with our inlaws and they are so close with Annabelle and that we are having another baby. It's just making me dislike her even more!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - that is so annoying! It's so frustrating when adults act like spoiled children! :hugs: hope things get better and she starts behaving like an adult.


----------



## runnergrl

Hann12 said:


> I hope that it still happens :hugs:
> 
> More drama with my SIL, she's seriously got a bee in her bonnet about me being pregnant! She told my MIL that she wants another baby but that her husband (MILs son) has said no because they have one of each and they can't afford it and they live in a small house. Their house is worth £250,000 and she wants to have another baby and by a £500,000 house! He works not her and doesn't earn that kind of money! Seriously weird. She then kicked up a fuss about Xmas because we alternate Christmas between my parents and my inlaws and this year it's our year to be with them on Boxing Day for a few days. Well she's decided that that's when they want to go. My inlaws live in a small bungalow so it would be cramped but is do-able if my inlaws give up their room and give us their room as they have a small double room they could sleep in. Last time we stayed my inlaws bought annabelle a cotbed as she doesn't sleep well in the travel cot (that is my SILs anyway). Apparently my SIL said that if they came at Christmas then her daughter (who is 8 weeks younger than Annabelle but 10 pounds heavier) should get the cotbed and Annabelle will have to sleep in the travel cot! I just went mad because the cotbed was bought for Annabelle not her child and while its fine for her to stay in it when we aren't there she's not getting it when we are there! They own the travel cot so should have that as they weren't ever bothered about having their daughter in a proper cotbed before anyway. Then to top it off we have invited my MIL to stay in December as she lives coming to see Annabelle, apparently my SIL made a comment that she would like it if MIL came to them for once to help out! It's a really mean thing to say to my MIL because she would love to stay with them but they don't allow her to sleep in their house so she would have to spend money on a b&b and she can't afford it. My SIL just is trying to stir things up and make everyone feel bad and the only thing that I can see is that she's jealous because we are so close with our inlaws and they are so close with Annabelle and that we are having another baby. It's just making me dislike her even more!

Im sorry Hann:hugs: family drama is no fun! You cant write them off like you could a friend. its so annoying! I have my own family issues, especially with inlaws, but I wont dare go into that right now:) Im sure you will hear about them eventually, they are always stirring the pot!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks girls - so true that you can choose your friends but not your family!! Sorry for the very off topic rant :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girl! Mama you've got solid cross hairs omg i'm so bloody excited your chart is looking fantastic! Glad your procedure went well but yet not to worry I think you made the right decision & its out of the way now. So happy you've finally ovulated! Fx'd for a bfp

Han- sorry about your family problems I think we all get these from time to time but its certainly no fun when your a mass of hormones & emotion! I think your SIL just wants everything you have & jealous of your relationship with your parent in laws. Hope it all pans out soon!

Happycpl- sorry about your bfn its awful especially when you Feel nasty symptoms which can make you Feel pregnant. 

Runnergrl- when are you going to start opking? 

Afm- acupuncture went well really enjoyed it,kinda like the feeling of the needles going in! Not hoping for a miracle but if it can help my pms that would be a start! I have 2 of my best friends trying for baby #2 & I bet they'll get their bfps before me! Can't beleive i'm on cycle 9 now, wow!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Han- glad your feeling bit better now! Your last few days sound dreadful. I'm sure baby peanut is fine & safe tucked up! 
My tests are soon have a colposcopy on the 6th Nov should be few days post ovulation & have my tubal test on the 15th nov, need to have bloodtest on the 14th to rule out pregnancy! AF should arrive few days after test, can't wait for all the viewing my bits are gonna get, not!


----------



## Hann12

Really hope you get your bfp and don't need that tubal test - that would be amazing! Remind me, how long did it take you to conceive your son?


----------



## mummyclo

9dpo today! Hurry up Monday! I have the sorest boobs EVER! :cry:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Really hope you get your bfp and don't need that tubal test - that would be amazing! Remind me, how long did it take you to conceive your son?

Had several months ntnp but then finally got bfp after 4 long cycle months ttc, so just under a year & we were already having tests under clinic! We lost that pregnancy then it took I think another 5 long cycles to get bfp with ds! My cycles used to be erratic & long. So about a year & a half altogether & a lot of heartache on the way! I think I just assumed I'd catch quicker now my periods are regular but I guess not! I Feel fine about it generally but don't want to suffer anymore with the pms! I'm 34 so I know I have several more fertility years! If we're lucky enough to fall pregnant I think it will be the last time as I don't think I can do it again!


----------



## MamaMac123

Mummyclo - yay!!! Excited for u to test!!! 

Isaac - fx all the tests go well...never fun but will be good to have a better idea what's going on in there.


----------



## MelloYello

Hey ladies!!! Sorry it's been a long time but I just wanted to let everybody know.....IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!! Just found out this morning. I am officially 4 weeks with a lil one due on or around July 7th!!!! So excited. And we actually werent trying this time!!! I'm on top of the world. I feel so incredible and blessed. thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

:happydance: Congrats Mello! Was just wondering today how you were getting along :) and I swear that happens to soooo many people! As soon as you stop trying it all just falls into place! Cheers to the bump!


----------



## MelloYello

Thanks Mama!! So excited!!! can't wait!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hi ladies, still stalking thread altho I haven't really been on since Friday night my family and I were in near fatal car wreck they tried to fly me by heli but couldn't get one but I had ct scans and ultra sound and baby fine ! Found out its a girl!! My 4 yr old was flown to children's hospital where they found concussion, 4 skull fractures, bleeding in right ear and air pocket to his right eye. It's been a rough few days!! My 3 yr old was right next to him an is fine praise god!!! My husband and I are just really sore but nothing major. I'm glad to c everyone doing well. I will continue to stalk u ladies, waiting good news!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Jessica - that is awful! I'm so sorry :( prayers for your little one an so glad your baby, and the rest of your family is okay. :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

Mama- so excited for you and those solid crosshairs sure are a beautiful sight!

Happy- sorry about the bfn, but there still is some hope...dont give up until the witch shows!

Hann- sorry about the situation with your SIL...sounds like she is just trying to piss you off! Don't let her get to you...that is what she wants, and it will only make her look stupid if you don't let it! Sounds like with the illness and that whole situation, you are not having a good week. Hope the weekend is better for you!

mummy- woohoo for sore boobs...that was a great sign for me with DD!

Isaac- glad the acupuncture went well for you, and I hope it does help with the pms. I know all too well what it is like to have bad pms!

Mello- Huge CONGRATS to you! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Jessica- Good to hear from you but def not good to hear that terrible news. Hope you and the family have quick a recovery and get back to normal soon! You never know when tmrw wont come and stuff like this just reminds us that tmrw is not promised to us! 

AFM- nothing new for me...my opk never got darker and only faded so I may have missed my surge. I am a little irritated because my temps the last 3 mornings could not have been accurate (very erratic) so I didn't even chart them. It is the most important time in my cycle to have accurate temps and of course I couldn't sleep and woke several times all 3 nights. Oh well, I will still take it over a cycle like the last!


----------



## Hann12

Jessica how awful! I am so relieved to hear that you and your family are all okay but what a scary time! Amazing news about having a girl though, bet she feels even more precious now! Please look after yourself and keep us posted on how you are getting on. Will be thinking of you x 

Congratulations Mello

Elt - how frustrating about the temps, hopefully you did just miss the surge as that opk def looked like it was turning the right way and you seem to have short surges anyway. Continue temping because even if you don't get your crosshairs you'll know from past months what your post ovulation temps normally range at so you should know if its happened anyway even if you don't exactly know when. 

Well my DH had the stomach bug, been up all night throwing up. Men definitely handle it worse than women that's for sure. He was hyperventilating after one bout and when I asked him why he said it made him feel better!! Weird! Clearly it's a good thing women go through labour not men lol! I do feel bad for him though as it is really nasty. 

11 weeks today and one week until my scan yay!


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - frustrating about your temps...I hate when sleep (or lack thereof) messes with temps. Hopefully as Hann said temps over next few days will confirm if you did ovulate. 

Hann - hope DH feels better. Being sick is never fun. :( 
Excited for your scan!!!

Afm - temps down a bit but still done above cover line. Also yesterday's temp prob wasn't really accurate because after sleeping off my drugs all afternoon I didnt sleep a ton through the night so I added sleep deprived to that day to get the white circle. Long as I stay above cover though I'm a happy camper. I keep taking my temp randomly during the day and my temps in general are higher than usual...so reassuring! :)


----------



## elt1013

Hann- so funny about your DH, I mean not that he is sick, but that men act like babies when they are sick. It is so true and my DH is the same way. That is def why we were made to go through labor!

Mama- your temps are looking good. Do you have a test date in mind or are you just planning on waiting for AF? Also, please remind me...is this the first time you have ovulated since ttc? I bet it feels great to be in the tww whether or not it ends in a BFP! You are heading in the right direction either way.

AFM- I finally got some good sleep last night and my temp was in pre o range, so I am pretty sure I haven't o'd yet. Maybe my body geared up to, but didn't yet? I have to run to walmart today to get some more opks since the ics don't seem to work for me (my guess is that they are just not sensitive enough). Either way we are trying to bd everyday to cover the bases.


----------



## Hann12

Sounds like a good plan elt. I know my opks fluctuated for about a week or so before I ovulated so maybe thats whats happening to you. FX you get a positive over the weekend.

Mama - temps still looking good!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Jessica :hugs: what a dreadful thing to happen, thankgod your all ok! You must still be very affected by it all so try & get plenty of rest & lots of cuddles. Congratulations on finding out your having a girl how lovely!

Mama- still loving your chart! Thankgod for the soy this month defo the way to go if you don't get bfp this time!

Elt- you sound like your getting your bases covered regardless of opk result! Has your bleeding stopped now? Gd luck this cycle

Han- bless your dh they're not good at being unwell are they? I remember when my dh had d&v & he was very dramatic too, you've got to love them! When's your scan hun?

Afm- cd 10 today had a bit of ewcm yesterday so that's the first sign of impending ovulation! Think i'll start testing opk tomorrow or day after. Will try & BD every other day until its positive. Not really feeling it this month & I stupidly went on the internet last night & scared myself half to death with what may or may not be wrong with me! Nevermind will be away in few days to attend my dh grandfathers funeral, so away for ovulation that will be interesting! Hopefully we'll be able to get some bding in.


----------



## Hann12

:hugs: Issacralph - don't scare yourself with google horrors, I know easier said than done (I would have and did!) but you are still within the whole 'year' of trying that they say is normal. I'm sure you will be pregnant in that time frame. So far every test has come back better than expected so it must be fine just waiting for the right little man and the right little egg to create your perfect baby.


----------



## mummyclo

Out again this month.... Onto the next! Hope everyone's ok. Not got time to read back right now :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> :hugs: Issacralph - don't scare yourself with google horrors, I know easier said than done (I would have and did!) but you are still within the whole 'year' of trying that they say is normal. I'm sure you will be pregnant in that time frame. So far every test has come back better than expected so it must be fine just waiting for the right little man and the right little egg to create your perfect baby.

Thanks so much han! I did say to myself I wouldn't get reading any negative stuff of internet so i won't in future doesn't help in the slightest!


----------



## IsaacRalph

:hugs: mummyclo


----------



## runnergrl

Well, after 10 days of negatives, and the last few days getting ewcm and cramps, I got my smiley this morning;). It's :sex: time!!!


----------



## Hann12

Yay runnergrl!! Still can get that July baby I think! Good luck! 

:hugs: mummyclo


----------



## MelloYello

Just found out 2 days ago......I have a wonderful summer surprise on it's way!! So excited. Good luck to everyone and baby dust to all!!


----------



## elt1013

Yay runnergrl...good luck!


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac - :hugs: don't scare yourself Hun...google is the worst for that...remember I felt a small cyst on y cervix awhile back and thanks to google convinced myself I had cervical cancer! Hann is right, you're still within an okay time frame and all tests are looking good. Hang in there, it will happen. :dust: Good luck with the traveling bd and sorry about the family death :( 

Hann - hope DH is feeling better

Mummyclo - :hugs: sorry Hun :(

Runnergrl - :happydance: yay for the :)!!! Happy bding!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hehe just noticed on my countdown to testing it says that vivid dreams is a 6dpo symptom and I had a very vivid dream last night :) not really that big a sign as I get vivid dreams pretty regularly, but still fun to see I had the symptom that coincided with today :) 

Temps still looking good. Fx!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Way to go runnergrl, Fx'd for your summer baby!

Mama- temps looking awesome & vivid dreams such a good sign but like you I tend up have a few of these but normally coincide with the tww. Not many days to go until testing!

Melloyello- well done on getting your bfp!

Elt- any more signs of ov? I see you temp rose slightly

Han- hope all is well at home & your all better now!

Afm- starting to test with opk's today, have some stretchy feeling going on in left ovary area so hopefully it will be a lefty ovulation this month, I think this is my better side for pregnancy as I've never got pregnant from right ovary before! Bding going ok apart from me & dh had a silly argument about it last night as I pulled him up about not kissing me properly, it was like kissing a trout! He was tired & not putting the effort in but I love to have a good snog so its very important that we do this to get me in the mood! Everything fine & needless to say he won't do it again, he he!


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac - :haha: oh pillow tiffs...what fun lol happens to the best of us. GL this cycle! Hope the lefty egg will do ye trick! 

Getting excited to test :) going to try to hold off till Saturday morning. Figure if I get a bfp it would be nice if DH and I could just enjoy the moment rather than rushing off to work. Sat I'll be 12 dpo so hopefully good time for testing if no Af before then. No idea what a lp is like for me. :shrug: so who knows, the :witch: could get me sooner. Fx though! 

Naturally can't help but symptom spot a bit. More wild dreams last night and oddly I slept in really late. Not like me. Also felt a bit cramps during the night and again just now feeling a bit crampy, nothing big time. Very mild. Wondering if could be associated with implantation? I am 6dpo today. :) so exciting! So nice to be really in the game for once! Even if no bfp this round, feeling so on :cloud9: just to have my cycles going better an to have actually ov! Yay! 

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Hann12

So excited to see what happens to you this month mama! I think *most* people implant around 8-10dpo though it can happen slightly earlier or later. Watch out over the next few days!! At least you know you have a chance this month! I'm going to be waiting for your updates all week!


----------



## runnergrl

Mama! I'm so happy to be in the TWW, well half of it, with you!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay! Nice to have a cycle buddy!!!! Hopefully we can be bump buddies too! :dust:


----------



## Hann12

Good luck with the 2ww runnergrl and mama - I'm excited for you both!

IssacRalph - hope the funeral is okay (well you know what I mean), and that you do get a chance to BD when you get your positive opk.

Banana - hows the 2ww treating you?

Elt - any sign of ovulation yet?


----------



## MamaMac123

Temps slowly creeping higher :happydance: 

Also feeling rather crampy again this morning. Worried a bit as they're starting to feel menstralish but temps still looking good and still should be way too soon for AF assuming I don't have an LP issue so fx it's a good sign and not a bad one. Anyone know of implantation can come with cramping? 

How's everyone else this morning?


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - The anticipation is killing me!!! When are you going to start testing? 

Runner - Congrats on the smiley!! Hoping you get a BFP this cycle. 

Jessica - That is so scary!! Glad everyone is ok. Congrats on your baby girl!


AFM - The witch got me first thing Saturday morning. This month I didn't cry. It was expected I guess. We still aren't "trying" until next year. We just want to wait it out. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MamaMac123

Happycpl - :hugs: hang in there! I'm going to try to hold off testing until Saturday. Will see if I make it that long! Looked up the cramping and looks like its not common but can def be an implantation symptom. Just really hope it's not AF this soon :(


----------



## Hann12

Mama I think you can def get cramping with implantation, I think I did! I had an implantation bleed too - was 8/9dpo. Temps looking good!! 

Happycpl :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Mama- I get implantation cramps. Kinda sharp and don't last very long. GL!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks ladies! 

Runnergrl - how's the TWW treating you so far? :) 

Hann - totally have a story for you! Wanted you to know you're not alone with the family drama! We had our annual Halloween party over the weekend and without really thinking too much about it we had invited my mother in law and my husbands best friends family. His bf actually married his cousin so they're family also and a few years ago just before our wedding the cousin and my mil had a huge fight that got real ugly and my mil told us if they were invited to the wedding she wouldn't come. I hadn't even met them yet and DH assured me they wouldnt come even if invited so we didn't invite them. Later I finally met them and turns out they were pretty hurt by it but they forgave us and understood the situation was ugly and we've been hanging out with them regularly...fast forward to our party. When they arrived my mil flipped out and almost left. She hung out outside for a bit and finally came in and seemed okay but then yesterday I got a nasty Facebook message from her saying we better not invite her over if theyre invited or else she'll never come to our house again. Nice to know my mil maturity level! I know they have issues but I really don't like being given such an ultimatum about family. Such stupid drama from someone who should be the adult in the situation. On the flip side, the cousin didn't wig out or get mad that we'd invited my mil. She just steered clear of her and had fun. Like at least be tolerant at family events! If this grudge is so important to hang onto then you're going to be missing out on a lot of your families life. Here we are with a potential baby in the near future and she's really going to. It's out on that over this??? Just frustrates me so much! Was sobbing to DH over it last night. So dumb....but made me think if you Hann and all your family drama so I knew you'd understand! We can ride in the dysfunctional family boat together! Lol


----------



## MamaMac123

CM Question: anyone who's been pregnant before or to those currently prego and still hanging out in here....did any of you track cervical mucus during the TWW when you got pregnant? I'm curious about what cm is like in LP if pregnant. Mine has been really thick, white and snot like the past 2 days...wondering if it means anything. I'm soooo guilty of symptom spotting! :dohh:


----------



## Hann12

Mama i love your story, make me feel better that its not just me surrounded by stupid family! Hope you feel better about it all now though. :hugs: I let things upset me too. 

As for CM - yes I had a lot of creamy CM, and some snot like stuff. Nowadays I have shed loads of every kind. Almost makes me laugh at times because while TTC I hardly ever got EWCM and now that its not necessary I have bucket loads of the stuff. Guess its all the hormones! I'd take it as a good sign. Although I know loads of people that get plenty of cm in 2ww and aren't pregnant however it seems to be one of those common pregnancy indicators too.


----------



## IsaacRalph

:happydance:Quick message will catch up later but after only testing opk's for 2 days I've got my smiley face today on cd 12!


----------



## Hann12

That's early!! Yay! How that means you can get BD in before you go away!


----------



## MamaMac123

Ooo Isaac that's awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey han & mama i'm totally with you on the dysfunctional family thing, you gotta Love them!
Hey mama to answer your questions yes I beleive I had implantation cramps when I got pg with ds they felt like very sharp stingy jabs in the womb that lasted for few seconds long over a period of a few hrs! I also had way more cm than normal both times I was pg too so this is also a good sign (for Me anyways) hope it is with you too! Ooo so excited for you hun

Runnergrl you too, hope the tww flies bye & your telling us all about a lovely bfp! Fx'd

Happy- i'm never too bad by the time AF shows either, it can defo help to find out sooner rather than later if you have a bfn!

Elt- got a + opk hun? I think we'll be close cycle buddies again & with runnergrl too!

Han- yeah hope to get some bding before we go on wed! Only bad thing about timing this month is I don't think I'll be able to go to my tubal test now as i'll either have my bfp, how I wish or have my period! Was going by last few months ovulated around cd 16/17 so it would've been ok! Haven't ovulated this soon for quite a while, guessing either tomorrow or wed? Couldn't beleive my eyes when I saw the smiley face, ic was positive too! But had ovulation pains since yesterday & loads of ewcm so knew it was brewing. Had some more acupuncture today actually nodded of few times during it, had a banging headache before so she put about 5 needles in my forehead & it eased it after about 5 mins. I really like it so so therapeutic!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hmm wonder if the early ov is due to the acupuncture you've done recently :) fx it does the trick this cycle and you get that bfp!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Looking back at my charts the earliest I've got + opk before is cd 13 new record on cd 12!


----------



## runnergrl

I think I'm going to just try to relax and enjoy this TWW. The others have been so stressful because I would over analyze every temp or twinge. This time, if it happens, I will be elated, but not too disappointed if it doesn't bc I haven't even had a cycle after MC yet. Pretty crazy though for me to O so early. Cd 12? With my son it was day 19 and with Ella it was day 15. Glad I took OPK's every day and really know my body an what to look for! I feel like I should teach sex Ed and educate girls on their bodies. I wish someone had taught me sooner!!


----------



## elt1013

Mama- still so excited for you and from what the other ladies said, the cramps sound promising! It is so hard not to symptom spot...even when I say I wont I can't seem to help it!

Happy- hugs to you and I am glad you didn't take it quite as hard this cycle. I know that deep down, you are feeling it, but just don't give up!

Hann- Yes...everyone and I mean everyone has some famly disfunction! If they say they don't, they are either lying or there is some deep, dark secret that they don't know about!

Runnergrl- hopefully I will be joining you, mama, and Isaac in the tww soon! FX for all of out BFPs!

Isaac- that is early! Lets hope that it's a good sign that egg was ready so fast! Both you and runnergrl O'd early and it seems that I am going to late!

AFM- CD18 today and my opk was the darkest yet tonight. It is kind of hard to tell when it is positive for me since I haven't used this brand before (and I tend to not ever get a full positive), but it is just a hint lighter than the control line, so I am thinking O has to be within the next couple days. Also, lots of ewcm since yesterday, so it is coming any day now. This cycle has been a little different than my other "normal" ones because I have had several days of near positive opks and I normally go from no line to positive in no time! Oh well, just glad to be back to somewhat "normal".


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - GL this cycle! Get your bd on because sounds like you're in the ov zone! :happydance: 

I'm feeling super happy with my temps. Jumping up a couple notches everyday! Still just hoping and praying! Have had a lot of heartburn last couple days. Last night I was laying on my stomach and woke up suddenly and almost threw up due to the heartburn hitting so fast and had to eat up some tums quick.


----------



## elt1013

Thanks Mama, your chart is looking great!

I am still in my normal pre O temp range, so still waiting for the tww.


----------



## banana07

Hey ladies. Once again sorry its been so long!! Really trying to not think about things this month so haven't been on. What alot of catch up on!! 

Issac & Elt - well done on the Pos OPKs - hope your getting plenty of Bding in!! 

Runnergirl & Mamamac - Great ye in the tww together, I think I'm nearly finished it AF due Thursday or Friday I think. 


Happycpl sorry about the BFNs - we are also in the not trying month, did pretty well considering I was a total nut about the whole thing last few months. Sorry for you too mummyclo :( 

MelloYello - Congratulations - well done - hopefully there will be more BFPs to follow you!!

Jessica - So sorry to hear about the accident must have been so scary but glad all is ok x 

Hann - when is your scan, soon I think??

Afm, Have come to realise all my tww symptoms were most certainly in my head the last few months compared to this month knowing I'm not cause we didn't bd anywhere near the right time this month and not a single twing or hicup in this tww. Usually I cramp from 3/5 dpo, toilet breaks, sickness, heartburn, tiredness and this month nothing not a twinge!!. Getting very slightly crampy but AF due in 2-3 days so that makes sense. Even tho I know I was no where close to Bd at the right time this month I still have this teeny weeney glimmer of hope and wonder but I'm stomping that out where possible as quickly as possible!! 

Just can't wait for AF to come now so I can get onto cycle 6 and give it a good go! Day21 blood test results due today but doc not answering will try again shortly. I am sure everything is fine tho since everything happens on schedule. 

Can't believe I'm heading into Cycle6, I remember when I started on this thread in cycle 2, I couldn't imagine being in Cycle 6 now I can't imagine being pregant at all - seems never ending at this stage. 

Not going to test or anything this month I know there is zero point - will be more devestated by the BFN then AF. Also for the first time ever I have zero urge to POAS!!

:)


----------



## Hann12

Banana I hope the bloods are good, even if you don't get a bfp this month :( onto cycle 6 - hopefully lucky cycle 6! 

Mama - I am so so excited for you because firstly your temps look amazing and secondly I had awful heartburn with my DD very early on - think it was 8dpo and it lasted for about 10 days, then unfortunately the puking started but all good things!! I didn't get it this time, in fact had no symptoms apart from the IB. Keep us posted!!!

Elt - hope you ov very soon! 

Issacralph - I am a big believer in acupuncture so I am pretty sure that's why you ov early. I have high hopes for you this month because of it! 

My scan is Friday - 3 days to go then I can finally tell the world! Bought DD a tshirt saying 'I'm going to be a big sister' so going to put that on Facebook on Sunday after I've seen a lot of my friends on sat and Sunday. I want to tell people in person if I can but of course will put it on fb. Very excited! Every night I listen to the heartbeat for some reassurance. My DH loves it too, he's really excited and is calling the baby 'she' but as its all been so different this time I think it must be a boy. What am I going to do with a boy?!! I'm so used to girlie things lol! It's going to be weird if it is but I like the thought of a mini version of my DH as he is such a good man (in the main) and it would be lovely to raise a nice young man! Plus DH is so close to his dad that I'm sure he would love to have that with his own son. He says he doesn't mind though. I would be happy either way. Still think we won't find out anyway so going to be spending the next 28 weeks going crazy wondering!!


----------



## banana07

Am i right in thinking we have 5 ladies somewhere in the tww, mamamac, elt, runnergirl, issac and myself?? Has to be a :bfp: in there somewhere!!! :D

:af: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp: :af:


----------



## MamaMac123

Lets hope so!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## runnergrl

yessss ma'am! hopefully 5 of them;) !


----------



## runnergrl

mama- your chart looks GREAT!


----------



## banana07

Well got my bloods back today. Haven't a clue and google is confusing me even more now I don't know what units they are measured in but I presume its the same as the UK (I think US and UK are different??) 

Anyway she said my Progesterone (sp?) levels were: 

Day 3 bloods were 0.8
Day 21 bloods were 27.9 (only 2-3 dpo I think)
Day 25 bloods were 38.1 (7dpo I think)

She said that they were normal but I would have to talk to the doc to find out more and see what to do next. 

Anyone know if they are indeed normal - nurse doesn't seem to confident in her answers!!!

:D


----------



## runnergrl

sorry I cant help... not sure what the conversion would be and again, not sure what normal means.. I will be having mine checked in a week, hopefully when i get my BFP!!!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah I think it means your ovulating banana over 30 at 7dpo means you certainly ovulated! Not too sure why they would've checked your progesterone on cd 3 though? It's not going to tell them much, weird! Did they not check fsh, lh or oestradiol? That would've told you & them more than progesterone on cd3!


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> Am i right in thinking we have 5 ladies somewhere in the tww, mamamac, elt, runnergirl, issac and myself?? Has to be a :bfp: in there somewhere!!! :D
> 
> :af: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp: :af:

Sure can hope hun we certainly deserve it!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh my got some hideous ovulation pain just took some painkillers as hoping to BD again tonight when dh finishes work! Not sure if I could tolerate it at the moment.

Hey banana long time no hear! Glad to hear your not going crazy in this tww & it seems you already know your gonna get AF! Hoping there was a super sperm that made it to your eggy! Glad your bloods are good.

Mama- temps still rocketing, love it!

Elt- tww coming up seems like we have sync'd back up again & with you again runnergrl we were close months back!

Han- really excited for you about your scan! As a very biased boy mummy boys are ace, as I'm sure girls are! My ds is so very loving, he's a little flower bless him! I'd love another little boy to complete my family but I'd also be happy with a girl too, just a baby would do any flavour! Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies...well, I thought last night was positive for me but tonight I got this, so maybe I actually got a real positive for once tonight (atleast it looks the same as the control to me)? Hoping that temp rise comes soon, so I will indeed be joining you all in the tww. It will be nice to have so much company during it and I agree that atleast one of us should get that BFP! I think the odds are in our favor anyhow!

I can't wait to see those scan pics Hann!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## runnergrl

ELT- I think you will O tomorrow- so get on it tonight!!! get those spermies in position to dive on that egg when it is released!! FXed and praying for you hun!!!!!


----------



## nlb

Hello i'm also TTC #2. Can I Join your group. I am on day 17. I took an OPK today and got a smiley face. So the husband and i decided to try tonight. I hope this is the month for all of us.


----------



## elt1013

nlb said:


> Hello i'm also TTC #2. Can I Join your group. I am on day 17. I took an OPK today and got a smiley face. So the husband and i decided to try tonight. I hope this is the month for all of us.

Welcome nlb...looks like there are going to be several of us in the tww together!


----------



## Hann12

Welcome nlb - good luck with the 2ww!

Elt - that's looking great! Hope you got some BD in!

Can't believe you guys are all in sync in the 2ww! There has to be a bfp this month! I have a really good feeling for you all, it's sounding all so good. I have to say the heartburn and temps you have Mama are fab, and I really believe in acupuncture so think you stand a fab chance Issacralph! Soooo exciting!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Big temp dip this am :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks han, I really love the acupuncture but if it helps my pms i'll be happy! As it stands ovulation pains & boobs have been bad this month, more so than usual!

Welcome nlb- yeah we can all be cycle buddies!

Mama- don't despair yet it could easily be implantation dip its the right timing for one!

Elt- that's truly positive get that bding in! We're having one last shot today after last nights mammoth shag, dh was struggling to finish, ahem!


----------



## Hann12

Yep mama I agree could be an implantation dip!


----------



## runnergrl

^^what they said:thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

Mama if it is a Implantation dip you might get a BFP tomorrow! I did the day after my implantation bleed. I didn't get a temp dip but from what I have seen most people do. I'm EXCITED!!!!!! 

Come on the BFP's!!!!


----------



## elt1013

Mama- I agree with Isaac and Hann, it's hopefully an implantation dip!

Isaac- Sounds like you have your bases covered and hopefully your DH will be able to finish the deed tonight also. We bd last night, and I am hoping to get it in tonight and tmrw also. I was trying to follow SMEP as closely as possible this cycle but didn't get it exactly because of the late bleeding and late ovulation. It is kind of hard to bd every other day sometimes from CD8 when you don't o until after CD20, but I think we only missed 1 day in there early on at CD10. FX for all of us!!!


----------



## Hann12

You've done well Elt - I was much lazier than that!! I've heard SMEP gets results though so hopefully - and good to see the positive opk too! Hope to see your temp rise tomorrow or Friday!


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome NLB! :dust: to you and good luck!!! 

Elt - :happydance: def a positive opk!!!! Yay!!! 

Afm - trying not to panic about the temp dip...as you guys said, could be implantation dip and this could be a really good sign. Will feel much better if it jumps back up tomorrow. I'm a little worried mostly because I don't have a clue what my LP is and another person told me on a soy thread that soy made her ov but gave her a super short LP so I guess I'm just antsy about that. Fx it is an implantation dip and my temps will be on the rise again tomorrow. 

Btw- Happy Halloween Everyone!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Just popping in to let you all know we got our :bfp: today!!!
:happydance:


----------



## HappyCpl

mummyclo said:


> Just popping in to let you all know we got our :bfp: today!!!
> :happydance:

Congrats!!! Based on your post a few days ago, I thought we might be cycle buds this month. This is wonderful news!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Ahhhhhhhh :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: Yay Mummyclo!!!!!! Sooo excited for you! What an awesome Halloween surprise!!!!!! :wohoo: Send some of that :dust: our way now! This pack of TWWers hope to be just behind ya!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats mummyclo wonderful news! I assumed you got your AF the other day! 

Elt- we've kinda followed the smep too this month,we picked it up on cd 10, then 12(+ve opk),13 & today 14! Phew we're all bded out have to say it has not been the most enjoyable month for ttc! Hoping we all get lucky in few weeks time!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck to you ladies in your TWW. I'm so exited for y'all this month. Hopefully we'll have some more BFP's this month.


----------



## runnergrl

congrats mommyclo!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Congrats mummyclo - I thought you said you were out too! Assuming it was IB? H&H 9 months!


----------



## elt1013

Yay, Congrats mummyclo! I also thought you were out so this is a big surprise to all of us (including you I bet). But what a great one!


----------



## elt1013

I know you ladies have probably said before but what do o pains feel like? I have been kinda crampy today and I am thinking that's what it is, but I have never had this before. Maybe it is nice strong egg this time!!


----------



## elt1013

elt1013 said:


> I know you ladies have probably said before but what do o pains feel like? I have been kinda crampy today and I am thinking that's what it is, but I have never had this before. Maybe it is nice strong egg this time!!

Also, much worse after bd tonight. It feels like af cramps/pressure on both sides, though the right side is stronger.


----------



## nlb

elt1013 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I know you ladies have probably said before but what do o pains feel like? I have been kinda crampy today and I am thinking that's what it is, but I have never had this before. Maybe it is nice strong egg this time!!
> 
> Also, much worse after bd tonight. It feels like af cramps/pressure on both sides, though the right side is stronger.Click to expand...

Not real sure what they feel like but my lower back has been cramping all night and i have had little sharp shooting feeling in my stomach. Maybe it is ovulation pain


----------



## IsaacRalph

My ov pains have changed throughout the years I used to just get a feeling of stretching & dull ache for a day but now the pain I get is much worse, I get extremely bloated with a stitch like feeling and it also feels like I need a poo when I don't! The pain is mainly a dull throbbing with occasional sharp pains i also get sharp pains shooting up my bum when I sit down! Hope that helps elt! Got my temp rise today so officially in the tww, see you girls in there shortly.


----------



## elt1013

Well, no temp rise yet, but another pos opk yesterday evening and then the possible o pains yesterday into last night, so hopefully tmrw. I have to work a long shift today so I will catch up with you ladies later.


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning girls!

Elt - hope you get that temp rise soon! 

Afm - temp up a bit this morning. Not the big leap back up I'd hoped for, but still better up than down so I'll take it with a smile :) 2 days till I test! :)

Oh one "symptom" I've noticed that could be good (and curious to know if any of you experienced it before) I have been really "responsive" down there the last few days :haha: sorry if tmi but I've just noticed as DH and I have dtd last few days my finish has been super easy to get an really intense. I've read in early pregnancy you get a lot of extra blood flow going on down there so wondered if this may be the result of it :shrug: If so, def a happy symptom lol


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - How many DPO are you now? I'd be going crazy to POAS. Things are lookin so good for you!!


----------



## HappyCpl

I need to ask you ladies a question... I know I'm reaching here... But the curiosity is there...

After a 36 day cycle, AF showed up Saturday. This Flo has been very abnormal. Lots and lots of back cramps but hardly a flow at all. I'm talking on my heaviest day this cycle I could have worn one pad all day. I didn't of course, but that's how light. The other days, I could have gotten away with only a liner. Also, only lasted 5 days instead of 7-8. After a cycle that long, I would have expected a heavier period as I typically have very heavy ones. Also, today I've noticed I already have creamy CM. Sorry for the TMI, but should I be concerned?


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm 10 dpo today. Going to wait till 12dpo to test (Sat). Mostly I don't want to test too soon and take the air out of my hopes by testing too soon. I'll test Sat and if negative I'll prob try to wait till Tues to test again (14dpo) if no AF. Last time I thought I ov I tested like 5 days in a row...dot want to be that way this time. Trying to resist the poas urge lol


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - have u tested??? Any chance you could be pregnant? Some women have te break through bleeding goin on early on and think its a period when it's not and they're actually pregnant. I would say if you haven't then u should test just to be sure and rule out pregnancy before anything else. Never know ;)


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - that's some strong will power you got!!! Lol. I can't wait to see what happens!!

AFM - I took a test about 2 days before AF showed up and it was a BFN. I figured the chances were slim buy I just wanted someone else's opinion.


----------



## MamaMac123

I'd maybe give it another go. Remember how we had one bfp in here that didnt show up till 20 dpo! Hole you can get bfp early I've read you really need to wait till after AF was due to be sure. Can't hurt to check again just to verify ten can go from there :)


----------



## Hann12

I'd retest too Happycpl just to be sure, some people have longer IB. Mine was more than I expected this time. FX!

Glad to see the temp increase again mama! Back on track! You are good, I tested at 10dpo but got my bfp then too. 

Elt - reckon you'll get a nice temp rise in the morning!

Isaacralph - yay for 2ww!


----------



## runnergrl

I'm such a bad influence.. mama, you should totally :test:


----------



## Hann12

Everyone should test!! Lol! What an exciting time in this thread!! 

Scan in the morning woo!!! Very excited, will post after it. Feeling pukey today so hopefully everything is still fine, and my back is in pieces (2 prolapsed discs and a twisted pelvis) so expecting a painful time for the rest of the pregnancy!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - ugh about the back stuff. No fun! But so excited for the scan!!!! 

Runnergrl - lol you are a bad influence! Haha


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm with Runner... You should test Mama!!! 

Hann - Can't wait to hear about your results!!! I'm sorry to hear about your back pains though. That's no fun at all...


----------



## nlb

Ok im On 1 DPO and im ready to test but know it is waaaay tooooooo early. lol I hope we all get a BFP this month


----------



## elt1013

I think both Mama and Happy should :test:! Eek..lots of excitement in here right now!
Hann- Can't wait to see those pics!

I am so confused with my body...CD21 and still no o? Also, on my 3rd day of positive opks. Tonights was a tad darker than the control line!! I feel like everytime I am most prepared (bd wise), my body plays tricks on me and delays o. Come on temp rise!!!


----------



## runnergrl

I thought the one you posted a few days ago wasn't quite there. You will O soon, just keep up the :sex: till you get that temp rise!


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> I thought the one you posted a few days ago wasn't quite there. You will O soon, just keep up the :sex: till you get that temp rise!

Thanks runnergrl!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Mama and happy in anxious for you to test!! I'm hoping you ALL get ur BFP!!! We're praying our lil one stays in there saw specialist today cuz my bloods came back abnormal, placenta is leaking protein, doc says the impact of car accident caused te placenta to start dislodging from wall. Gotta see this guy once a month on top of reg ob:( i so want To c
Some BFP this month!


----------



## Hann12

Jessica I really hope you are okay, I'm glad they are taking such good care of you. Will be thinking of you :hugs: 

Ah someone's got to test today!!! 

Off to my scan soon - really hope it goes well!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck with your scan today han! Can't wait to see little peanut.

Afm ff puts me at 3dpo today & ov day on cd 13 now that is a new record for me!

I'm with the others mama & happy you must test!


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning everyone :) 

My temps are back on the rise :happydance:
Testing tomorrow morning! Feeling nervous about it!!!

I actually caved last night...I found 2 extra dollar store tests I didn't know I had and I hadn't peed for a couple hours and DH was working late so I figured what the heck, maybe I'll give it a go. Test was negative :( I prepped myself for it but still not fun to see. Felt rather disheartened last night and refuse to even mark it on my chart. I also felt irritable yesterday and boobs hurting a bit and I get that way before AF so that didnt help. But I know it's still early which is why I'd planned to wait to test :dohh: 

After seein my temp today though I feel more hopeful. Still planning to test tomorrow. DH doesn't know I tested last night. Wasn't even sure I'd tell you guys lol but I know you all understand. 

This morning I feel a lot of stuff in my stomach...I wouldn't call it cramps....maybe twinges...just sort of odd. Probably all in my head. Oh we'll testing tomorrow!

Isaac - glad you ovulated! Welcome to the TWW :)

Hann - hope the scan goes wonderfully! 

Elt - so frustrating, but I'm with Runnergrl, just keep the BD up, maybe this is a super egg on its way! 

Jessica - :hugs: prayers for you and your little bean. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## elt1013

Good morning everyone.

Jessica- Sorry to hear that, but glad to hear that they know what is going on and can moniter you closely.

Isaac- I already can't wait for everyone to test or see if AF arrives (hopefully not).

Mama- your chart is looking great! Are you really going to make us all wait until tmrw to hear about your test? The anticipation is killing me and you, I'm sure!

Good Luck Hann :flower:

AFM- slight temp rise this morning but not nearly as high as my normal temp rise, so I am not sure if it is a fluke or if it is just going to take a couple days to rise this cycle. I guess I will know tmrw.


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Morning everyone :)
> 
> My temps are back on the rise :happydance:
> Testing tomorrow morning! Feeling nervous about it!!!
> 
> I actually caved last night...I found 2 extra dollar store tests I didn't know I had and I hadn't peed for a couple hours and DH was working late so I figured what the heck, maybe I'll give it a go. Test was negative :( I prepped myself for it but still not fun to see. Felt rather disheartened last night and refuse to even mark it on my chart. I also felt irritable yesterday and boobs hurting a bit and I get that way before AF so that didnt help. But I know it's still early which is why I'd planned to wait to test :dohh:
> 
> After seein my temp today though I feel more hopeful. Still planning to test tomorrow. DH doesn't know I tested last night. Wasn't even sure I'd tell you guys lol but I know you all understand.
> 
> This morning I feel a lot of stuff in my stomach...I wouldn't call it cramps....maybe twinges...just sort of odd. Probably all in my head. Oh we'll testing tomorrow!
> 
> Isaac - glad you ovulated! Welcome to the TWW :)
> 
> Hann - hope the scan goes wonderfully!
> 
> Elt - so frustrating, but I'm with Runnergrl, just keep the BD up, maybe this is a super egg on its way!
> 
> Jessica - :hugs: prayers for you and your little bean. Hope everything is okay.

Sorry, I didn't see that second post before I posted and sorry about the BFN, but as you said, it is still early and can change by tmrw. It seems like everyone get their BFP super early on here, but I know that is not usually the case.


----------



## runnergrl

This is so cool we are all in the TWW together! I can't wait to see all the BFP'S ROLL IN!!


----------



## Hann12

Mama it is still early and it wasn't FMU so its all still looking good for you!

My scan went perfectly, the baby is gorgeous and they changed my DD to 9th May - they went by LMP and I was only measuring 4 days behind that, but I'm sure I'm actually due on the 16th May going by FF but hey ho earlier I have no problem with! 
What do you think, boy or girl?!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Elt & Hann for helping keep my hopes up. I'm guessing the hormones that register on the test is also what keeps our temp up when pregnant so hopefully as temp goes up so do the hormone levels and this helps get that bfp! 

Hann - the scan is gorgeous!!!! Love it! Such a wonderful sight to see! Thanks so much for posting it! I'm going to guess boy :) when do you find out?? Also, May 9th is the day I met DH :) good day :thumbup: 

Elt - sometimes they rise gradually so maybe tomorrow you'll be up even more! Fx!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks mama, it's funny everyone has said boy, it must be true lol! 

I think it's true that the temps rise up to a point and stay up there during pregnancy so all looking nice at the minute - at least you LP isn't short anyway, that much you do know!

Elt - the month I got my bfp my temps did the same, they went up a notch but then up again the following day, I think I must have ovulated over night so there wasn't enough time for the temps to react until 36 hours later. Hope to see another increase tomorrow!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - It's still early... Hang in there. I've got a good feeling about you this month.

Jessica - Praying for you hat everything fixes itself and your nugget hangs in there. 

Elt - I'm sure your O is happening. It's so frustrating with OPK's sometimes. 

Hann - I'm guessing girl. Don't know why... Lol. Just had to throw that out there. Your u/s pic looks beautiful. So happy for you.

AFM - I've not tested again. I just can't being myself to do it even though I know I should. I'm on cd7 and havin TONS of creamy/watery CM. Even on a 14 day cycle, this much cm on day 7 is strange for me...


----------



## runnergrl

HappyCpl said:


> AFM - I've not tested again. I just can't being myself to do it even though I know I should. I'm on cd7 and havin TONS of creamy/watery CM. Even on a 14 day cycle, this much cm on day 7 is strange for me...

wait.. youre on CD7 or you are 7dpo? and how can you only have a 14 day cycle? I'm so confused:wacko:

Hann- your scan is beautiful! I say :pink: too!


----------



## HappyCpl

Runner - I meant on a 28 day cycle wher I OV on cd14. Lol. I don't know what I was thinking... 

I'm currently on CD7.


----------



## elt1013

Hann- your baby looks perfect and is not a peanut anymore! I am going to guess a boy...I just have a feeling. I am pretty good about guessing with friends and right most of the time, so I guess we will see. And thanks for the info about your gradual rise during your BFP month. I am hoping that since this cycle is so out of the ordinary for me, it will lead to good things! And hopefully make up for the really wacky last cycle.

Runnergrl- how many dpo now? Any symptom spotting yet?

Happy- anything out of the norm could be good! If your AF was much lighter than usual, it would be worth another test just to know and be able to be clear and move onto working on a BFP on the new cycle. Good luck!

Mama- can't wait to see the next few temps you get! fx they stay up!

:dust::dust::dust: to us all!!


----------



## runnergrl

I'm 5dpo with no symptoms to speak of yet.. I'm hoping its still just too early for any..


----------



## nlb

Im on 3DPO and my boobs r a little sore but that could be just from being around ovulation. trying not to think to much about it.


----------



## MamaMac123

So today I've noticed my boobs are getting more sore and my stomach still has that odd feeling...been that way all day. Almost a bit sore, like day after doing some crunches when you haven't worked out in awhile. Very odd...definitely didn't do crunches yesterday haha

Also, more heartburn today and I swear I had a moment of nausea in the car this afternoon...wasn't major, just the beginnings of it. 

Testing tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck with the testing mama - so excited at the symptoms. Remember if its negative it could still be too early. 

Hope everyone else gets some good symtoms going in the 2ww!

Thanks for all your lovely comments about my little baby, so exciting. Have a weekend of telling people ahead - my best friend tomorrow and all my school friends on Sunday. I have a tshirt for DD saying 'I'm going to be a big sister' its cute. Then its going on FB after that. We are also going for a romantic dinner tomorrow night to celebrate the baby and our 9 year anniversary. We don't get out much so looking forward to some quality time with my hubby!
Will still be checking in to see the news on here though! :)


----------



## marieb

Baby is beautiful, Hann! I'm going to guess girl :)

It's so exciting that you're all in the TWW. Can't wait to see the BFPs roll in.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - good luck with all the announcing this weekend! Also Happy Anniversary and enjoy the time with your hubby :)

Well tonight we were watching a movie at a friends and I was curled up on the couch with DH an my stomach was sill feeling odd and uncomfortable. When we got up to leave I felt the beginnings of menstral cramps for just a minute or so and thought "oh crap" but after just a minute it turned more nausea like. Not strong or super bad or anything just sort of a mild "I may have to throw up later" sort of feel. It hasn't gotten worse but it's been going on the past half hour or so. Fx!


----------



## runnergrl

Aaahhhh! Mama I'm so excited for you. These all sound so good!! Be sure to test with FREE if you want an accurate result as it Is still fairly early. I know the IC's don't show a positive for some time. Good luck!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Shoot I don't have a FRER :( only ic and dollar store. I have one pricier test but its a blue dye. I bought it before I had heard pink dye is better. Hmm we'll see I guess. I can't sleep I'm so anxious...and still rather nauseous.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Yay mama!! Hope u get ur BFP! Dollar test always worked for me, just remember if it's neg it's s early heck I was 20dpo b4 mine showed up. Hann ur baby looks great! Congrats again! Thanks everyone for ur thoughts and prayers! Good luck to everyone I'm sending baby dust!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Temp drop and a negative test...looks like I'm out :(

Also just did a cm check and its pink tinged...AF is on her way.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry to hear about your bfn mama! Hope AF isn't starting & your having some implantation bleeding! If not excellent LP & you've ovulated Yippee

Jessica- praying that your little one stays safe! 

Han- love love love your scan pic & no SHE is defo not a peanut anymore, wonderful!

How are all our other tww girls? Usual symptoms for me although I've had no let up with my sore boobs since before ovulation, started feeling period today but that is also usual! I think the only symptoms I can have any hope for getting getting a bfp is increased cm & dizziness! Cm normal at the mo & no dizziness to speak of!


----------



## runnergrl

Sorry mama:cry: but your cycle is looking much better!!! And you're not out till AF shows for sure!

AFM- not sure if I can really count any symptoms because I am on progesterone and it gives you all the same symptoms pregnancy does-plus bloating-yuck!!! Guess ill know in 4 days!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Not long to go now runnergrl, good luck!


----------



## Hann12

I'm sorry mama :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Feeling better...had a good cry with DH this morning and I've been okay since. Really felt hopeful this month but even if this is AF heading in, still I ovulate this month and that is soooo good! I see the OBGYN on Monday so hopefully she can get me clomid for my new cycle and we'll see if that works like the soy did. Maybe better :) 

At least now I know what I need to get my body functioning right and give us a real shot each cycle. Yay! That is a good thing! 

And there is still the glimmer of hope its IB and maybe still a positive to come...but I'm pretty resigned to a new cycle. Did have a bit of a dizzy spell today but I wonder how much of this symptom stuff is in my head. It's so odd isn't it! 

Hope everyone else is having a good day. Fx for you all!!!


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs:Mama


----------



## elt1013

Sorry mama, but like you said, this cycle brought you alot of hope!!

Isaac- how many dpo are you now? 

Runnergrl- those four days will be up in no time!

Happy- anything new?

AFM- slight temp rise again today, so I guess I am going to have a gradual increase this cycle, which is different from my others because I usually get quite a big spike. Hoping my temp goes up somemore tmrw and I get my crosshairs! I am pretty sure that ovulation date would be pretty accurate because I still had a little ewcm yesterday morning and by last night it was gone. Like Hann said, I probably o'd in the middle of the night. We did happen to bd the next morning, so I am hoping the egg was still around!


----------



## runnergrl

elt1013 said:


> Sorry mama, but like you said, this cycle brought you alot of hope!!
> 
> Isaac- how many dpo are you now?
> 
> Runnergrl- those four days will be up in no time!
> 
> Happy- anything new?
> 
> AFM- slight temp rise again today, so I guess I am going to have a gradual increase this cycle, which is different from my others because I usually get quite a big spike. Hoping my temp goes up somemore tmrw and I get my crosshairs! I am pretty sure that ovulation date would be pretty accurate because I still had a little ewcm yesterday morning and by last night it was gone. Like Hann said, I probably o'd in the middle of the night. We did happen to bd the next morning, so I am hoping the egg was still around!

sounds good! and your chart is definitely moving in the right direction!! :thumbup:


----------



## nlb

Is there a certin kind of thermomitor to u for the temp.?


----------



## elt1013

nlb said:


> Is there a certin kind of thermomitor to u for the temp.?

Yes, it's a bbt thermometer (basal thermometer). It takes your temp to 1/100th degree, so it is easier to see a temp shift at ovulation. For example just throwing some random numbers out there: regular therm would read 97.2 and basal therm would read 97.24 (more accurate).


----------



## MamaMac123

:hugs: thanks Elt and Runnergrl! 

Elt - your temp shift is looking nice...maybe this change indicates something different for this cycle...like say a bfp! :haha: fx for you!!! 

Runnergrl - excited for you to test now!!! :) :dust:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Glad your feeling a bit better mama! Hang in there x 

Elt- your chart is looking great mine usually rises slowly too! Fx'd you caught thay eggy but you did BD before ov too didn't you?

Afm- 5 dpo according to ff but think it may be more like 4ish, boob still sore & feeling periody so not too sure the acupuncture is helping my pms just yet! Still gonna keep it uo though x 

Hope you had a great night with dh han Xx


----------



## runnergrl

Took my temp randomly this morning just because and it was 97.74. Def a high, post O temp:thumbup: 7dpo and feeling a little crampy. Other than that, no symptoms. Good luck everyone!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls

Wow its so weird to have so many in the tww!! The witch got me Wednesday night/ Thursday morning and she wasn't exactly discreet about it woke up at 3.30am with really bad cramps, went to the bathroom and there she was in all her glory!! I knew she was coming after not bding at the right time but still of course had that tiny glimmer of hope so as usual devastated sulked for a few day. I think it goes to show how all the previous tww symptoms I had were totally in my head cause this month when I was sure I wasn't I had zero symptoms not a stitch unfortunately this gave that opposite affect and ended up making me think maybe cause I had no symptoms I actually was but of course no... 

Mamamac - sorry about the BFP but delighted that you seem to be running a regular cycle x

Hann - that scan pic is fab - I would say Boy - think its cause he looks like he has his hands behind his head just chillin out like a boy!!! :D 

Happycpl - my period was kinda weird this month also (my not trying month!) She arrived Wednesday night/Thursday morning. She was pretty normal all day Thursday, very very little on Friday and pretty much nothing all day yesterday Saturday removed my tampon at lunchtime and it was almost clear wore nothing all evening and last night and only a tiny bit on the tp this morning. So really she was only there 1-2 days not my usual 4-5 days. No desire to test tho, I know i'm not as light as it was it was still enough to call a period and she was bang smack on the day she was due...

So CD4 for me now 2 long weeks to Ov...


----------



## elt1013

Good morning ladies!

Isaac- Hopefully with a few more sessions of acupuncture, you will have much less pms. Isn't it a little early to be having pms already for you though? Of course we missed bding on o day (this always seems to happen), but we did get the 2 nights before and the morning after, so I think that still gives us pretty good chances. I would have liked to catch o day, but dh did not get any sleep that day (he works 3rd shift).

Runnergrl- I am also excited for you testing and my temp was 97.73 this morning, so we are right on track with eachother!

Mama- FX for clomid next cycle! Like I said before, if you can get where you o every month, I think you will have your BFP in no time!

banana- Sorry about the witch! But you are already CD4...onward and upward! 

Another slight rise this morning and solid crosshairs, Yay! Already 3dpo and time is flying (so far).


----------



## banana07

Thats great elt we are buddies this month so and Happycpl :) - When do you normally Ov - I'm usually CD18/19 :) 

I thought I was the only one not in the tww!! :D


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana glad to see your still with us sorry the witch got you but heres to your new cycle! One more step to your bfp, try to see it like that! X 

Elt- no elt I get pms symptoms very early which sometimes start about 3 dpo, the only thing that is slightly different is my boobs have hurt since before ov & still are now but not too bad! Have the normal nausea & feeling periody too but I can't ever get my hopes up on these symptoms as like I say its the norm for me! We managed to BD day before, day of & day after ff put my ov date on cd 13 but i think I may have ovulated late cd13 or overnight into early cd14!


----------



## elt1013

banana07 said:


> Thats great elt we are buddies this month so and Happycpl :) - When do you normally Ov - I'm usually CD18/19 :)
> 
> I thought I was the only one not in the tww!! :D

I am 3dpo, sorry, did I post right? I will have to go back and read what I wrote because I am in the tww.


----------



## MamaMac123

Cd1 for me today...onto a new cycle! 

How is everyone else? When is everyone set to test! Lets go bfp!!!!! 

Hann - hope you're having a nice time with your DH :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - Typically I'm somewhere around day 20 when I O. But I have a feeling this month will be closer to day 14. I have a random 28 day cycle every few months. 

Mama - Hugs to you!!! You had an awesome month this month. Glad things are straightening out. 

Runner, Isaac, & Elt - cant wait for you to test!

AFM - I havent tested again. I just can't do it. DH still thinks I am. But I'm doubtful. I'm still crampin really bad and in my back. I just want to wait it out. I can't take the disappointment.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Umm I wonder what's going on there Happycpl, have you ever had cramping in the first half of your cycle before?? It's quite unusual so for that reason I would say test to rule it out!

Mama- here's to a fresh new cycle & hopefully you'll have the clomid soon too! When's your app again & is it in time for you to start clomid this month or will you just take the soy?

More acupuncture tomorrow hoping it will improve my symptoms for me, nausea city at the moment its always the worst from about now to 9dpo, Yuk!


----------



## Hann12

Hi just a quick check in! Mama sorry its bfn but the good news is you ovulated which is fab and hopefully some clomid will give you a bfp next cycle!

Happycpl - think you should test too!

Banana :hugs: sorry AF got you, I hope the next cycle brings more luck. Are you back go trying this cycle? 

Isaacralph - hope more acupuncture does the trick, I'm excited to see if it gives you a bfp!

Elt - yay for crosshairs!

Runnergrl - symptoms sound good, FX for a bfp this cycle!

AFM - officially announced the pregnancy and had some lovely comments and congratulations. Been a lovely weekend!


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - I totally get what you mean about not wanting to test but maybe go into it with the expectation of a negative. It really is just to confirm it. Then if its a positive it's just an unexpected surprise. Really think you should test to be sure. 

Isaac - apt is tomorrow afternoon so just in time for this cycle of she'll give me clomid. If not I'll do the soy again but going to do cd 3-7 this time rather than cd5-9 hoping it will help me ov a bit sooner this cycle. 

Hann - glad the announcement weekend went well! So exciting!!!


----------



## elt1013

Ok, so the sort of symptom spotting has begun allthough I know it is too early!

Probably just pms, but my skin is breaking out, slight cramps and twinges since before o, very vivid and morbid dream last night which may have caused my huge temp spike today(maybe I was tossing and turning and didn't realize it?). I thought I slept really well, but I don't have an explaination for the temp other than that. Also exhausted allday yesterday. Progesterone is probably starting to take it's toll I'm sure.

I am heading to work and will catch up later. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## runnergrl

98.17 this morning:wohoo:


----------



## MamaMac123

:wohoo: Nice temps ladies!!!

Runnergrl...what dpo are you now??? Is it almost test time yet?? So excited for you!!!! 

Afm - doctor today at 2 pm...hopefully they're on schedule...got kiddos to get at school at 3:15 so if they're running late today I may get stuck having to reschedule which would suck as they're booked months in advance....fx for me! Really hoping to get my hands on a clomid script today!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck at the drs today mama, hope you get that clomid you should do now you can tell them the soy worked for you! I would demand it if I were you.

Elt & runnergrl my temps are running around the same but as every month they always peak around a week after ov & then slowly fall! Hope these high temps are a good sign for you both but I don't read anything in them tbh unless i'm past about 10-11dpo & they're still rising! When are you thinking of testing girls? Got to have follow up colposcopy tommorow not looking forward to that especially as i'm feeling a bit delicate & crampy down there, i'll just dose myself up with painkillers before hand!


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> Good luck at the drs today mama, hope you get that clomid you should do now you can tell them the soy worked for you! I would demand it if I were you.
> 
> Elt & runnergrl my temps are running around the same but as every month they always peak around a week after ov & then slowly fall! Hope these high temps are a good sign for you both but I don't read anything in them tbh unless i'm past about 10-11dpo & they're still rising! When are you thinking of testing girls? Got to have follow up colposcopy tommorow not looking forward to that especially as i'm feeling a bit delicate & crampy down there, i'll just dose myself up with painkillers before hand!

I'm 8dpo and will wait till wed to test. Even though that's still way early, it's when I got my BFP with Brady and Ella


----------



## Hann12

Good luck runnergrl!! I got my bfp at 10 dpo, it is early but very possible to get it! 
Exciting times on this thread! 

Mama - hope you get the clomid!

Just got my 20 week scan date - for 2nd jan! I'll be 22 weeks for it but because of Xmas they have had to delay it! Pretty annoying as I'm actually 20 weeks before Xmas but they can't fit me in before. I can't do anything about it though, hopefully the time will go fast as it is Xmas at least!


----------



## IsaacRalph

I also got my 2 bfps on 10dpo not brave enough to test as early again! good luck to you runnergrl


----------



## runnergrl

Bummer they can't see you before Christmas Hann! Maybe call and ask to be out in notice if someone cancels an appt before and maybe they can squeeze you in? Just a thought;). 
Man I wish these next two days would go by faster! I just wanna know!!!


----------



## marieb

Hann12 said:


> Good luck runnergrl!! I got my bfp at 10 dpo, it is early but very possible to get it!
> Exciting times on this thread!
> 
> Mama - hope you get the clomid!
> 
> Just got my 20 week scan date - for 2nd jan! I'll be 22 weeks for it but because of Xmas they have had to delay it! Pretty annoying as I'm actually 20 weeks before Xmas but they can't fit me in before. I can't do anything about it though, hopefully the time will go fast as it is Xmas at least!

I have a scan on Jan 2 too! It feels like forever but I'm sure with the holidays the time will fly. 

Issac- Good luck with the colposcopy! 

Runner- I got a super dark positive at 11dpo, so hopefully 10dpo won't be too early and you'll get your BFP. I'm so glad you didn't have to wait long after the D&C to ovulate. 

Mama- Sorry about AF coming but at least you have proof that your body can ovulate and your LP is long enough. Hoping clomid will do the trick! 

Elt- That is a pretty gigantic rise. No idea what could have caused it but definitely shows that you've ovulated.


----------



## nlb

Ok i am on 6dpo. I plan to :test: on the 12th or 13th. I've had really sore BB's. and My CM is a creamy look when i wipe (TMI im sorry)and i get little tinges in my lower stomach. Are these good signs? Other than that i havn't had any other signs. What do u girls think? How have ya been? :dust:


----------



## elt1013

Mama- any news from your appt?

runnergrl- nice temp! I bet you are dying to test.

Hann & marie- Yay for Jan 2nd! Cant wait to see those scan pics.

Isaac- Good luck at your appt. I have also had a colposcopy before so I know the feeling. You'll be fine!

nlb- Those are all good signs but also just signs of the normal rise of progesterone in the LP. It just so happens that preg and progesterone symptoms mimic eachother unfortunately. Hopefully they are preg symptoms for you but 6dpo is usually too early to see preg symptoms. Good luck when you test!

AFM- I am sure the gigantic temp rise for me this morning was some sort of fluke as it is the highest temp I have ever gotten since charting and I am only 4dpo. It will be probably be back down tmrw to my normal post o temps.


----------



## runnergrl

elt1013 said:


> Mama- any news from your appt?
> 
> runnergrl- nice temp! I bet you are dying to test.
> 
> Hann & marie- Yay for Jan 2nd! Cant wait to see those scan pics.
> 
> Isaac- Good luck at your appt. I have also had a colposcopy before so I know the feeling. You'll be fine!
> 
> nlb- Those are all good signs but also just signs of the normal rise of progesterone in the LP. It just so happens that preg and progesterone symptoms mimic eachother unfortunately. Hopefully they are preg symptoms for you but 6dpo is usually too early to see preg symptoms. Good luck when you test!
> 
> AFM- I am sure the gigantic temp rise for me this morning was some sort of fluke as it is the highest temp I have ever gotten since charting and I am only 4dpo. It will be probably be back down tmrw to my normal post o temps.

Im anxious to see tomorrow's temps!


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Mama- any news from your appt?
> 
> runnergrl- nice temp! I bet you are dying to test.
> 
> Hann & marie- Yay for Jan 2nd! Cant wait to see those scan pics.
> 
> Isaac- Good luck at your appt. I have also had a colposcopy before so I know the feeling. You'll be fine!
> 
> nlb- Those are all good signs but also just signs of the normal rise of progesterone in the LP. It just so happens that preg and progesterone symptoms mimic eachother unfortunately. Hopefully they are preg symptoms for you but 6dpo is usually too early to see preg symptoms. Good luck when you test!
> 
> AFM- I am sure the gigantic temp rise for me this morning was some sort of fluke as it is the highest temp I have ever gotten since charting and I am only 4dpo. It will be probably be back down tmrw to my normal post o temps.
> 
> Im anxious to see tomorrow's temps!Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## MamaMac123

Runnergrl - I'm so psyched for you to test!!!! Fx!!!

Nlb - GL in the 2ww!

Elt - hope that crazy temp straightens itself out. So odd. 

Hann - that is a bummer about the scan being delayed but with the holidays time will fly. Can't wait to see the new scans!!! 

I was getting curious about how a baby actually forms from conception so I started searching some videos on YouTube. I found this really neat one...it's a pro life campaign video so I'll throw that warning out there as I'm not looking to go into an abortion debate...just really liked the information about the developing baby and the animation etc. had me in tears! I thought you all might like to see it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld-HurWGwHs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

As for me - doc apt went really well. I like this doc a lot! (thank goodness!) She was glad to hear I'd ovulated on the soy but concerned it took so long. She definitely thinks its pcos I have (nice to have that confirmed). She's having me stay on metformin and gave me the script for clomid :wohoo: which she wants me to take on cd5-9 like I did with the soy. She says if it works then it should get me to ovulate on schedule around cd14. If not we'll up the dose for next cycle and if that still isn't working there's another drug (forget the name) that also works in a similar way that we can try. She also got me set for 21 day bloods and another office visit in a month. So excited!!! :happydance: Finally feel I have someone who knows what they're talking about! She says once we get me ovulating with regularity if I'm not pregnant within a few cycles we'll test DH then she'll refer me onto infertility if we need to. Hopefully not! But I do love having a real game plan and someone who knows what to do! Feeling really hopeful now. Maybe I'll actually be back in the 2ww in a few weeks :) would be awesome! Thinking I may try smep this cycle.


----------



## runnergrl

YAY Mama! I will watch the video tomorrow. Dh wouldnt like it right now, he is watching election campaign stuff and thinks I am obsessed as is, lol!!! So happy you got a great doc who is willing to help you!! FX for a short cycle with a BFP at the end! I willbe your biggest cheer leader!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> YAY Mama! I will watch the video tomorrow. Dh wouldnt like it right now, he is watching election campaign stuff and thinks I am obsessed as is, lol!!! So happy you got a great doc who is willing to help you!! FX for a short cycle with a BFP at the end! I willbe your biggest cheer leader!!!

:hugs: same to you!!!! :dust: for you :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## elt1013

Sounds like appt went great. I am so happy for you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Excellent news about your app mama so pleased for you! Clomid should be a brilliant drug for you & get you ovulating regularly are they going to do any follicle scans on you? They did with me! 

Afm- had a very vivid dream I got my bfp last night on a digital test! As whacky as the dream was it felt so real, Feel a bit sad now i'm awake! :-(


----------



## Hann12

Lovely video mama thanks for posting! 

I'm so excited that you got the clomid! How positive too that she gives it a few months to get a bfp - and great timing that you get to start it this cycle. I really hope it works!!

Elt - that's quite some temp jump! FX it's there today too!

Issacralph - a good omen methinks! I hope so anyway!!

Runnergrl - not long to test now!!

Marie - what a funny coincidence on the scan dates! Hopefully it's a good day for us!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck girls on your upcoming scans! how exciting they're both on the same day!

hoping & praying my colposcopy goes well & I don't need treatment! scared


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> Excellent news about your app mama so pleased for you! Clomid should be a brilliant drug for you & get you ovulating regularly are they going to do any follicle scans on you? They did with me!
> 
> Afm- had a very vivid dream I got my bfp last night on a digital test! As whacky as the dream was it felt so real, Feel a bit sad now i'm awake! :-(

How weird! I had several dreams last night and they were all about me having this baby!! And so real that when I did wake up- I was surprised to feel that my tummy was flat:cry:


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck with the colonoscopy!! Praying for you!


----------



## elt1013

Good morning! woohoo about all the vivid dreams. Allthough they may make you sad, they are def a good sign! 

Isaac- You will be fine. I am keeping my fx that everything goes well.

runnergrl- did you take a temp this morning? Cant wait for you to test tmrw!

afm- temp was back down to normal post o range this morning, which I figured would happen, so I discarded yesterdays. 5dpo today and I am going to try to wait to test as long as I can. I dont have a specific test date and usually test way too early. I don't really get down about seeing BFNs because I always go into testing expecting a BFN and figure that if I get a BFP, it will be a pleasant surprise!


----------



## runnergrl

I did. 98.48!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well I haven't needed any treatment as yet but had to have a biopsy taken of cervix to be on the safe side as my cervix bled when having a smear! He said it looked ok but wanted to be sure so he didn't need to keep taking smear as I hate them! I mentioned that I was 7dpo before hand & that I get bad pms with high levels of progesterone he said that probably was the reason behind the bleeding! Chronic cervicitis he called it but I don't ever suffer with any bleeding unless being prodded & poked with brushes & snippers! Oh well I suppose I will have to wait it out now!


----------



## Hann12

Issacralph - hope the results are okay. I bleed during smears too, always have! 

Runnergrl - looking good for tomorrow's testing!

Elt - looks good for you too!


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> I did. 98.48!

:wohoo:


----------



## runnergrl

I want to test Sooooooooooooooooooo bad!


----------



## elt1013

how long is your normal LP?


----------



## runnergrl

15 days


----------



## elt1013

Hopefully you will be able to sleep with the excitement of testing tmrw! I will be checking in the morning and fx I will see that you have posted your BFP!!


----------



## runnergrl

i hope so... but I am second guessing myself. I think maybe some of these 'symptoms" are in my head. like right now, I dont have any cramps and my boobs dont hurt but I know i was crampy and sore earlier today! (or was I?) Uggg. I guess Im not for sure out if I dont get it tomorrow, but I will be pretty depressed..

Please pray ladies!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck testing today runnergrl!


----------



## runnergrl

:cry:


----------



## HappyCpl

runnergrl said:


> :cry:

Oh no, what happened? :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Runnergrl :hugs:! You'll get there when its your time but still early days yet!


----------



## elt1013

:hugs: but it is still early!


----------



## MamaMac123

Runnergrl - :hugs: still early Hun. Hang in there. :hugs:

Elt - chart is looking lovely! Fx! 

Afm - AF is mellowing out tonight...hoping she's gone by tomorrow night. Start clomid tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

anyone testing today??


----------



## IsaacRalph

Not me! No desire too either, have you again hun? X


----------



## runnergrl

nope, not till this weekend. I dont want to be disappointed. I want to know for sure yes or no. not squinting at what "could be" lines..


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> nope, not till this weekend. I dont want to be disappointed. I want to know for sure yes or no. not squinting at what "could be" lines..

I don't blame you that's why I don't test super early anymore! It made AF Feel like ages away too so now I Feel much better waiting & not knowing! I may test on sun if I have any sort of symptoms, but have only got slightly sore boobs & bit tired & that's it, I think the acupuncture is helping with the pms this month :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Exciting for the testing!! How many dpo are you Issacralph?


----------



## MamaMac123

Issac - that's awesome about the PMS symptoms! :happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Exciting for the testing!! How many dpo are you Issacralph?

Well ff reckons 9dpo but I think I may be more 8! I usually get loads of cramping by now & not a snitch for few days now so hopefully acupuncture doing the trick, still got plenty of time for pms to set in but i'll try & stay positive! Still spotting the brown gunk that they put on my cervix the other day, Yuk! Rescheduled tubal test to Dec 13th & hopefully i'll make that before AF sets in as I had to cancel next week because of biopsy & i'll probably have AF too! How are you hun?


----------



## Hann12

Wow so much going on for you! I am hoping you won't need it anyway- bfp this cycle!!!! I hope anyway! 
I'm good, had a few days of feeling sick again but hoping its the last of it all! 14 weeks today - where did that time go?! 

On a sad note, my friend from work text me to say that her baby died, he was 10 months. He was born with 2 holes in his heart and a muscle thickening around the heart - 2 very complicated issues but together they were deadly. They did an op in Sept to try a last attempt to save him but he was too weak and never really recovered. She's having the funeral a week tomorrow. I'm hoping my mum can come and look after DD so that I can go as I would like to be there, will be very sad though. Also because I knew this was all happening I obviously haven't said that I'm pregnant and then isn't the time so I'll have to wear something baggy to cover my little bump. I really hope my mum can help out, she didn't seem very keen when I asked though as she is down at the moment and has to come again in 3 weeks so I'm not sure if she will help :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

So sorry to hear about your friends little baby, how sad! Can't even begin to imagine the pain your poor friend & family are feeling! He's resting in peace now bless his little soul. How sad for you too hun :hugs: all round, try not to get too sad though!

Aww your starting to show how sweet bet its a lovely round tum, can't wait to have one! Can't beleive your nearly 4 months already, crazy! I Feel completly normal dare I say it,so not expecting a bfp but of course I can only hope & pray!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Issacralph, it's very sad not sure how she will get through it :(
As for the no symptoms, I had none the month of my BFP so it could be a good sign!


----------



## marieb

That's awful about your friend, Hann. I can't even imagine. 

Runner- Sorry about the negative, but like everyone else said it's still early days. 

Issac- That's great that the acupuncture seems to be helping. I've heard such great things about it!


----------



## elt1013

I can't imagine losing a child...nothing more heartbreaking. Hopefully you will be able to be there for support because I am sure they will need as much as they can get. 

I am thinking about testing tmrw but trying to also talk myself out of it because it will probably be a waste of a test at only 8dpo, but atleast it is only a 88 cent one. According to my past charts, my temp should take a nose dive about 10dpo, so we'll see.


----------



## runnergrl

Hann- I am so upset and sad to hear about your friend losing her baby..A miscarriage is hard enough, but to lose a child once its been born and living..I cant even fathom. makes a BFN seem so petty. I pray you can be somewhat of a source of comfort to your friend.. I dont know what else to say..:cry:

Elt- I know its so much easier said than done but try not to test tomorrow if you can hold out! I read recently that the MOST COMMON day to implant is 9DPO, and HCG doesnt show up for 2-3 days after implantation! I think I implanted yesterday, so Im waiting till Saturday to test because then I will know for sure.. good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## elt1013

Thanks runnergrl...I am going to try to hold out until Saturday. A few weird sharp pains in my tummy today and very slight cramping, so maybe? Probably nothing, but it is just too hard to not symptom spot!


----------



## runnergrl

sharp pains that dont last long= implantation!!! test in 3 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for all your kind words about my friend, very very sad :( 

But excited for all the testing over the weekend! It's sounding very promising - especially for you runnergrl if you think you implanted yesterday! Did you have an IB? I implanted at 8/9dpo and got a positive at 10dpo


----------



## elt1013

My temp may be doing a slow decline like the slow rise it did after o. I hope it goes back up tmrw, but I don't have a very good feeling about it.


----------



## runnergrl

I'm either 11 or 12 dpo today. So I implanted at 9 or 10 dpo. I say that because I got two days of positive OPK's so not sure if I O'ed that second day or the next morning. If it was 48 hrs after my first positive, I am 11 dpo today. Temp was 98.34 this morning. Testing tomorrow and ill know for sure


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> I'm either 11 or 12 dpo today. So I implanted at 9 or 10 dpo. I say that because I got two days of positive OPK's so not sure if I O'ed that second day or the next morning. If it was 48 hrs after my first positive, I am 11 dpo today. Temp was 98.34 this morning. Testing tomorrow and ill know for sure

I take it you have some very promising signs & symptoms then to be so sure, you felt implantation last time didn't you? Wishing you all the luck for tomorrows testing! I only felt implantation with ds I think around 7dpo & got faint line on 9dpo & bfp on 10dpo! My chart is triphasic but i'm not too sure if I Feel anything yet so not too hopeful at the moment!


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm either 11 or 12 dpo today. So I implanted at 9 or 10 dpo. I say that because I got two days of positive OPK's so not sure if I O'ed that second day or the next morning. If it was 48 hrs after my first positive, I am 11 dpo today. Temp was 98.34 this morning. Testing tomorrow and ill know for sure
> 
> I take it you have some very promising signs & symptoms then to be so sure, you felt implantation last time didn't you? Wishing you all the luck for tomorrows testing! I only felt implantation with ds I think around 7dpo & got faint line on 9dpo & bfp on 10dpo! My chart is triphasic but i'm not too sure if I Feel anything yet so not too hopeful at the moment!Click to expand...

yes I am having symptoms, but Im sure they are from the progesterone more than anything else. I did feel implantation with Ella, and got a positive two days later. Im actually scared to test tomorrow.. Terrified really. because If its not positive, I will be soooooooo sad!

Good luck to you..do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww runnergrl try not to be scared! I complety know how you Feel & I know you want nothing more right now, but & a big BUT don't get yourself down if its not your bfp month! I really hope it is for you so i'll keep my fx'd! 
Afm- my charts always look good at this stage & then they take a nose dive at about 14dpo I have a long 16 day LP! Thinking along the lines of being out this month & just had a chat to dh about taking a more relaxed approach in the future. I have also decided not to count the months ttc & not to fret if it doesn't fit into average stats! We will get our bfp when the time is right x


----------



## elt1013

:dust::dust::dust: to us all!!! Good luck tmrw runnergrl!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - that is so sad about your friends baby :cry: breaks my heart. Prayers for her and her family. 

Runnergrl Elt and Isaac - excited for you guys to test!!!! :happydance:

Afm - my temp went up today but I've read clomid can do that on the days you're taking it. Will probably end up with false crosshairs this weekend haha But other than that no real side effects to that's good :)


----------



## runnergrl

I broke down and tested tonight and not good news. I think I'm gonna take a break from Bnb for a while. Ill check in with you girls, but it's just too hard right now when I can't join in the excitement of getting a BFP and dealing with my loss. I honestly wish you all the best of luck and I hope you are pregnant Elt and isaacralph!!! Please pray for me. My loss was so hard on me. I was really sure I was pregnant so I am taking this pretty hard. 

:hug:


----------



## Hann12

Runnergrl I'm so sad that you feel like this, you might be fine for this month, you think you implanted yesterday so you may not get a bfp until tomorrow, plus you didn't test with fmu. Remember mummyclo a couple of weeks ago thiught she was out then got her bfp!
However I totally understand that you are really not in a happy place with it all right now though, we will be here for you when you need us again and I just hope that you are okay, big big :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

I thought I implanted two days ago so should have been pos by tonight for sure. Ill be sure to let you know if I don't get AF in like a week but I'm confident my test would have been positive by now. I am 11 or 12 dpo. On all the "charts," 87% of women have positives by now. I got a BFP at 10dpo with my son and 9dpo with Ella...


----------



## runnergrl

Also, I would have been 21 weeks today with Ella. :cry: -those are real tears...


----------



## IsaacRalph

So sorry your feeling so low runnergrl, bummer about the bfn! Taking time away from here maybe the right thing for you but we are also having our personal struggles ttc & we haven't actually had one of our long running girls get a bfp since Hans! I had to cancel subscription for one thread as I think it was only me who didn't have a bfp, it made me Feel like there was something wrong! Anyways I truly do know how you Feel & i'm sure you getting lots of comfort from your little Brady he is lovely! if its not your bfp month also try & find the positive sides to it Like at least you'll get a proper AF since your d&c! I know I sound a little patronizing but i'm only trying to make you Feel more positive about things & we are all here to support you!

Afm- temps slowly coming down feeling periody so think its gonna be a bfn for me! But on the positive note biopsy is all clear of nasty cells just got some inflammation which is likely to be hormonal, happy days!


----------



## Hann12

That's great that the biopsy is clear! We're you going to test tomorrow?


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey girls, 

Runnergrl - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling so low Hun :( I don't know what it's like to lose a baby and hope I never have to go through that pain but I can imagine how awful it must be. Prayers are with you. Try to stay positive (easier said than done, I know) and when you need us we're here. As Isaac said, many of us are ttc struggling and we know how much the :bfn: hurts. I had a tough time with mine a week ago. Was so sure I was pregnant. But it will happen for us all, I really believe that :hugs: 

Isaac - sorry to hear you're feeling the :witch: on her way but glad the acupuncture has helped your pms! That is very good! 

Hann - how are you feeling? How's the bean? :) Any news yet about your mom helping out so you can attend the funeral :( still so sad about that. 

Elt - any news from you babe??? Have you tested? 

Afm - same old same old really. Temp still up a bit today most likely from the clomid. My doc had recommended not temping as in her words "it'll make you crazy" haha but I can't stop. I need the confirmation when I ov. But I suspect I may get crosshairs tomorrow lol hopefully if so they'll go away after my 5 days of higher temps. Bought a bunch more ov tests yesterday and AF is through so :sex: has resumed :haha: Thinking I'm going to try to stick to SMEP this cycle. We'll see if I ov before we're all sexed out. Really hoping the clomid makes me ov on a normal cycle. If so I should have a positive opk by next weekend. Fx!!!


----------



## elt1013

I am so sorry about the terrible time you have been having runnergrl. I know nothing I can say will make the pain and hurt go away for you. Hang in there and try to get through it day by day.

Isaac- woohoo for a clean colp. and I remember the vinegar and iodine leaking for days...not fun!

Mama- hopefully you will get a more normal cycle this time. Fx for you!

Hann- I hope the sickness has gone away for you so you can really start enjoying the pregnancy!

afm- started spotting today...just when I wipe but I have been somewhat crampy today, so AF will probably be here by tmrw. I am only 9dpo, so she decided to come early I guess and save me a wasted test!


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> I am so sorry about the terrible time you have been having runnergrl. I know nothing I can say will make the pain and hurt go away for you. Hang in there and try to get through it day by day.
> 
> Isaac- woohoo for a clean colp. and I remember the vinegar and iodine leaking for days...not fun!
> 
> Mama- hopefully you will get a more normal cycle this time. Fx for you!
> 
> Hann- I hope the sickness has gone away for you so you can really start enjoying the pregnancy!
> 
> afm- started spotting today...just when I wipe but I have been somewhat crampy today, so AF will probably be here by tmrw. I am only 9dpo, so she decided to come early I guess and save me a wasted test!

Hey elt could it be implantation bleeding like han had? Your temps still look good!


----------



## Hann12

That's what I was thinking too elt! My IB bleed was more than I expected so just assumed AF was on the way - and it was 9dpo. Have my FX

Issacralph - are you testing today?

Mama - exciting about the opking! I hope you ov on time with clomid. 

My mil is coming down for the funeral which is great so I can go. It's not going to be nice but I think I should be there. 

Sickness seems to have reduced and tiredness is a bit better so I figure I have a few weeks to enjoy the pregnancy before my back starts to get bad! Looking forward to a nice relaxing day today with my DH and my DD


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> That's what I was thinking too elt! My IB bleed was more than I expected so just assumed AF was on the way - and it was 9dpo. Have my FX
> 
> Issacralph - are you testing today?
> 
> Mama - exciting about the opking! I hope you ov on time with clomid.
> 
> My mil is coming down for the funeral which is great so I can go. It's not going to be nice but I think I should be there.
> 
> Sickness seems to have reduced and tiredness is a bit better so I figure I have a few weeks to enjoy the pregnancy before my back starts to get bad! Looking forward to a nice relaxing day today with my DH and my DD

Glad your feeling better han, have a great day with dd & dh!

Boring news from me i'm afraid bfn on frer this morning didn't really expect it to be anything more, just wanted to know for sure so I can move on! I'm ok though thinking positively & I've decided to get my arse into gear & start exercising regularly again as i've been a bit slack in recent months & I know it helps with the pms! Feeling periody but boobs are easing up! May need treatment for this cervicitis so if I do that will be 6 weeks out ttc which may do me some good then we can resume ttc in the new year! I'm also going to have a relaxing day with ds & dh, need to arrange ds 2nd bday celebrations:cake:
Also going to have a few glasses of vino tonight to celebrate biopsy results! have a great day ladies


----------



## Hann12

Boo to the bfn :( 
At least the symptoms are better this month though which is at least a positive. I think you should stick with the acupuncture as I'm sure you'll get results from it!


----------



## elt1013

Isaac- Boo to the bfn, but I think you go into it like I do...counting on a bfn, so we aren't too disappointed. I also need to do the same as I have some weight to lose and maybe that will make it a little easier for me to conceive and be healthier for myself and dd. Have a great relaxing day with ds and dh planning that bday and enjoy that vino...you deserve it!

Hann- I am glad you are starting to feel better and can maybe enjoy a little of being preggo. It will also be nice for you to be able to be there for the funeral allthough it will def be sad!

afm- AF is here...light flow started last night, so I guess I am CD2 now. I am pretty sure that it couldn't be IB at this point since flow has started. Weird that my LP was only 8 days and I hope that doesn't continue to happen as I thought I had corrected that. I guess only time will tell. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Elt-Sorry you've got your AF hun, maybe your cycles are still a bit messy from that cyst! Here's hoping for our xmas bfp's, I can't beleive not one of us has got a bfp what's going on? We need some extra fertile vibes going on around here! 

Did a pretty good workout today wasn't too bad considering, of course followed by a full on Sunday roast dinner, yummy! Don't need to shift any weight bit of toning needed here & there & general fitness & like I said the best thing for pms! I just find it hard to fit in these days. Gonna carry on with the acupuncture too as I like it & think its helped slightly. Was watching Isaacs birth & early days videos earlier & it has made my heart melt he was so little & sweet, still is but changed so much & I'd do anything for one of those newborn snuggles, broody.com! Anyway waiting for AF which should come in the week yee haa!


----------



## Hann12

Elt - your temperature hasn't dropped though? I'd still test, some people get bigger amounts of IB - especially second time round. Mine was quite big, I really thought it was the start of AF


----------



## banana07

Hey girls 

again sorry i'm a bit slow at replying I'm just unreal busy we building a house which is nearly finished so its my time to shine with the interior!! 

runnergirl - I am so sorry for what you are going through, I can't imagine how you feel. You know whats best for yourself x

elt - sorry the witch got you and esp so early :( 

Any updates issac - when is the witch or bfp due?? 

Mamamac - hope your hanging on in there!!! 

Jes i can't believe out of the 5/6 of us that were in the tww at the same time nothing :( 
I have a doc apt this eve after work to see whats the next step to finding out why i'm not pregnant yet - I imagine its a scan to check my tubes and maybe get DH tested. I'm sure he'll tell me to do one then the other but I have zero patience at this stage so I'll be demanding both get done at the same time. As I said before we pay a fortune into our private medical every week!!!

:dust: to all :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? 

Banana - exciting about your house! :) Hope you're having fun with that. Good luck with the doctor visit. 

Afm - took my last clomid dose last night then had a bit of a temp dip this morning. Odd because I figured it would be on the higher side one more day due to the clomid. :shrugs: Going to start OPK this afternoon and following SMEP this cycle so we'll see how that goes. Just hope I ov and really hope it's in a normal time. Fx!


----------



## Hann12

Big dip mama!! Unless its a pre ovulation dip? I hope you ovulate in good time this month. 

Banana - hope you get the tests this month. 

Hope everyone else is okay!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah i'm very surprised about the lack of bfp's on this thread with so much of us in the tww together, oh well! My AF due any day now perhaps tomoz but probably on Thursday sometime, going to try agnus castus this month as recommended by a herbalist, apparently good for pms & fertility!

Complety depressed as my brother & girlfriend have split up! I found out she is 17 weeks pregnant today with their 4th child. Thing is they only found out about 4 weeks ago because she'd be putting off taking a test because she knew how he felt about having another child, he was adamant about not having anymore & they had discussed if they were to somehow fall pregnant (she was on the pill) they would have to terminate the pregnancy! Anyway she's decided to keep the baby so he has up & left her! He is so upset but can't see how they would ever manage, with the practicalities, his life is over as he put it! I know she will not terminate now especially at 17 weeks that's just plain wrong but its so upsetting to hear talk of it, poor little babba. Hoping they can sort our their problems together but I do know she has been hankering for another baby for a few years now & I think she may have known what she was doing! Feeling for my 3 little nephews & fetus stuck in the middle of it! She's so unhealthy too she takes lots & I mean lots of prescribed codeine for a bowel complaint, that baby is going to have withdrawals! Oh god what a mess x

Banana- new house new baby!


----------



## MamaMac123

Opk was negative so not a pre ov dip which I am glad about. I want to ov on time but not early...want to give that little egg enough time to mature properly :)


----------



## Hann12

That's sad about your brother and girlfriend, hope they can sort it out. My SIL really wants another but they can't afford it, tbh I wouldn't put it past her to take matters into her own hands!! 
Did AF arrive? Hope not!

Mama - hopefully not long now until you see that positive opk! I bet anything before day 20 would be nice for you! 

I have a sinus infection and can't take anything grrr. Hard work being sick and looking after a 15 month old!! Just about to take her swimming, the activities don't stop!
My house currently looks like a bomb has hit it with toys and books everywhere but I'm too tired to put then away. MIL here tomorrow so I'm hoping to get a but of rest, although have the funeral on fri which will take up most of the day. Planning on a big 'do nothing' day on Sunday as we have all day plans on Sat too so another tiring one!


----------



## Hann12

Just got my downs results - 1 in 11000 (better than my age group which is 1 in 690) so pretty happy with that!


----------



## runnergrl

:thumbup: Hann! just stopping in to say hi girls:)


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies...

banana- how did the appt go?

Isaac- Hopefully your brother and his gf can work it out. It is sad for everyone involved. And I agree that my cycles are probably still wacky from the cyst.

Hann- Woohoo on the downs results! That's awesome!

runnergrl- nice to hear from you...hope all is well with you!

afm- I am now on day 5 of AF...and 4 out of the 5 days have been heavy, which is odd for me. Monday was so heavy that I couldn't even go to work! Aweful AF this month!! Hope she leaves soon!


----------



## banana07

Hey :) 

Jes that does sound pretty heavy and bad Elt - hopefully it is the end of the whacky cycles now and all will be cleared out!!

Issac - sorry about your family problems and I really hope it works out x

Hann -what is downs results??

Mamamac - hope you ov on time - what cd id you ov last month - wasn't it normal enough and what day are you now??

afm, had the doc appt yesterday evening it was fairly straight forward 2 min job told him I wasn't pregnant wanted to go for the dye scan test thingy and wanted to get dh tested - he said ok and that was the end of that!!! I should know when my apt is in next day or so but then the bad news there are no private clinics where we live so it will be about a 6 month wait to go public and usually you need a second apt which would be another 6 months so got on the internet this morning and found loads of private clinics elsewhere and its not expensive only &#8364;100 and the private medical we have will cover 80-100% of that its about 2 hours down the road so its not too bad and can have an apt in a matter of days :) Thats it really. Also just had a though that if I hadn't went private I would still have the mirena coil in!!! - remember I had awful problems getting it out had to go under general anesthetic in the end.

So thats is it for me its bding week for us so might just nip up to bed now and get ready!!! CD14 now and Ov on CD18/19 - may as well stock the little guys up!!!


----------



## elt1013

banana07 said:


> Hey :)
> 
> Jes that does sound pretty heavy and bad Elt - hopefully it is the end of the whacky cycles now and all will be cleared out!!
> 
> Issac - sorry about your family problems and I really hope it works out x
> 
> Hann -what is downs results??
> 
> Mamamac - hope you ov on time - what cd id you ov last month - wasn't it normal enough and what day are you now??
> 
> afm, had the doc appt yesterday evening it was fairly straight forward 2 min job told him I wasn't pregnant wanted to go for the dye scan test thingy and wanted to get dh tested - he said ok and that was the end of that!!! I should know when my apt is in next day or so but then the bad news there are no private clinics where we live so it will be about a 6 month wait to go public and usually you need a second apt which would be another 6 months so got on the internet this morning and found loads of private clinics elsewhere and its not expensive only 100 and the private medical we have will cover 80-100% of that its about 2 hours down the road so its not too bad and can have an apt in a matter of days :) Thats it really. Also just had a though that if I hadn't went private I would still have the mirena coil in!!! - remember I had awful problems getting it out had to go under general anesthetic in the end.
> 
> So thats is it for me its bding week for us so might just nip up to bed now and get ready!!! CD14 now and Ov on CD18/19 - may as well stock the little guys up!!!

Glad to hear everything went well for you...but hopefully this cycle will be it and you wont need it! Oh and downs results are to see the odds of the baby having down syndrome. Hann's came out great...very small odds!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey girls!

Isaac - I missed that post about your brother and gf before :( sooooo sad. I hope they work it out and hope the baby is okay after all those meds...ugh :( 

Hope the angus castus works for you! Same thing as Vitex which I was taking for a month or two before I decided to switch to soy. Didn't seem to do much for me but I've read it has helped a lot of ladies on here. GL! 

Elt -ugh to the heavy AF...hope it clears up soon! 

Banana - yay about the private clinic :happydance: hopefully this will be your cycle anyway but nice to know it won't be a 6 month wait! 

Hann - :happydance: for the test results! 

Runnergrl - :wave: hi there :hugs: hope you're feeling better

Afm - OPK still negative today...last cycle I didn't ov till cd 31 I think...it was pretty late (but better than nothing!) but today my cm is starting to look ew-ish. It's not super stretchy yet but starting to turn clearer. Hoping that's a good sign! :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls! AF is upon me & first ever 28 day cycle very pleased, think the acupuncture made a difference this month! Won't be starting Vitex after all after herbalist changed her mind on whether it will benefit me. Anyway hope to make it to tubal test on the 13th Dec, hoping AF will hang on back until after so I can have it!

Han- sorry your feeling unwell, sinusitis sucks! Congratulations on those downs results, excellent news!

Runnergrl- hi there hope your well

Mama- should be any day that you get that +opk, good luck this month hun

Banana- hope your app comes through soon but hoping you won't need it! Good luck with the bding this month x 

Elt- hopefully AF will soon be finished can't beleive your still suffering with your cycles, have they ever been out of sync before?


----------



## Hann12

Boo to AF but at least you got your 28 day cycle - its always good when there is a positive change in cycle even if no BFP. I still believe the acupuncture will help long term! I can't believe we are talking about December - where has the second part of the year gone?! Madness!
I need to start xmas shopping. I've pretty much got everything for DD, and me and DH are buying each other a new bed. So just need to get the relatives presents. Do any of you recommend a website to do a photo calender? I did apple ones last year which are lovely but really expensive so I need cheaper options this year! 

Also I wanted to show you another photo from my scan a couple of weeks ago, I put this one on in gender and gender dreaming to get their thoughts on nub. on in gender I got a 66% (thats 4 out of 6 people) response saying boy but no one said why, and on gender dreaming I got 100% girl (only 4 responses). One of the girls said that the top line is the cord but people probably confuse that for a boy nub but she thinks the nub is faintly the one below and looks girlie. Do any of you know anything about this? I should clarify I am just asking for fun because I'm getting such a split response, I'm still staying team yellow, its even more exciting now I'm getting such divided responses!


----------



## runnergrl

boy- just for fun:) no reason.. I never know what to look for in those anyway:) baby looks lovey though!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - no idea but baby looks beautiful!!! :) 

Isaac - yay for a 28 day cycle!!! I want one haha

Afm - havent done my OPK yet but my cm was stretchier today so hoping thats a good sign hopefully I'll have a positive OPK within next couple days...cd12 today :)


----------



## banana07

Aww love seeing that scan pic Hann - I'm still saying boy again total random guess I am not looking for anything really!! Have you done any of the oldwives tales like putting a ring on a string and putting it over your belly if it goes over and back it one thing and if it twirls its another and they say about whether your carrying high or low can tell and if you are just bump or swell out everywhere "means" something!! Total nonsense but still fun!!

Ah I see what the down tests is makes total sense now feel a bit dim for asking now!! We don't have them here but I had heard of them before. How do they do it??? I don't know why we don't have them here maybe and this is only a guess its because even if its 99% chance there nothing you can do about it (termination is still illegal here) I don't know total random guess possibly totally wrong... oh hold on I'm off to ask google... One moment please..... Yeah that seems to be the jist of it alright people who either want to terminate or just want to know to be prepared on the being prepared basis dunno why we don't get offered it here... Ah well. 

So after all that rant - Well Done Hann - great results (so I have been told!!). Oh and awful about the sinus infection. my first month ttc I got an awful sinus infection and didn't know if I was preg or not so told doc and he gave me safe antibiotics and a nasal spray which worked a treat. I was in agony and I remember I had to get a tooth pulled while pregnant with DH put it off as long as I possible could but in the end was roaring in pain so had to get the anesthetic but dentist totally assured me it would be ok but I really had no option I couldn't go on as I was. Maybe talk to your doc there might be something he can give you maybe even just the spray to reduce inflamation :) 

Mamamac its still very early for you only cd12 you have plenty of time to ov at a nice time. I'm always cd18/19 so we could end up being buddies this month if you go in the next week!! :D

Sad about AF but yeah about the 28 nice cycle apparently means your "normal" -Go you!!! :D

Afm, DH is in totally baby making mode for whatever reason he is mad interested and into it this month - I am guessing its since I told him he was going to have to go in the pot!!! Hes trying to avoid it at all costs. Not holding out much hope for this month considering last 5 months were totally unsuccessful despite regular cycle and bd every 2nd day coming up to ov and 3 days during ov and relaxing more each month that went on about "symptoms" in the 2ww. 

Jes I'm doing alot of "this" today amn't it!!!

Anyway think my post is so long because I'm trying to avoid doing house accounts - turns out its too late now so off to bed for me (result!!) DH birthday today but haven't seen him as he was up at 5am to bring his father to Dublin for as hospital apt and then working at 3pm - 1pm and hes working at 5pm tomorrow and I'll be home at 5.30pm!! Will get bding in Saturday morning tho and Sunday & Monday too due to Ov Sunday or Monday so should be ok and last night and 2 nights before that so should be covered.

Scéal over!!!

:)


----------



## banana07

Wow wee that was long!!! Sorry :D


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Hey girls! AF is upon me & first ever 28 day cycle very pleased, think the acupuncture made a difference this month! Won't be starting Vitex after all after herbalist changed her mind on whether it will benefit me. Anyway hope to make it to tubal test on the 13th Dec, hoping AF will hang on back until after so I can have it!
> 
> Han- sorry your feeling unwell, sinusitis sucks! Congratulations on those downs results, excellent news!
> 
> Runnergrl- hi there hope your well
> 
> Mama- should be any day that you get that +opk, good luck this month hun
> 
> Banana- hope your app comes through soon but hoping you won't need it! Good luck with the bding this month x
> 
> Elt- hopefully AF will soon be finished can't beleive your still suffering with your cycles, have they ever been out of sync before?

Woohoo for the 28 day cycle but boo for AF!

I have always been really regular so I have no idea what is going on! I have an appt Dec. 4 for my annual. I have not had one in a long time (bad, I know), so I am a little nervous at what they may find with all this wackiness going on. Hopefully everything will go fine.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Elt that really strange about your cycles if they were always quite regular, I guess keep an eye & if it continue I think its best to see your doctor & run some bloods!

Han- still thinking LO is a girl, cute scan pic! Re: calendar pic thingys I sometimes use snapfish, the prices aren't too bad! New bed for xmas sounds splendid! Hope your ok today after babies funeral, how sad Xx

Mama- feeling like ov is coming, any pains? Fx'd

Afm cd 2 today & AF very different this month, not sure if you remember my periods are usually very light & mucousy well today I've had a proper flow & had to change my pad like twice in one hour! It's all slowed down now but its running away from me better & bright red, did have a few clots though which I never really have! It's defo heavier I wonder whether that's the effects of the acupuncture too? Ummm interesting findings. Anyhows hope you ladies have a great weekend now Xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies, hope everyone is having a good weekend :)

Hann - how was the funeral :hugs: :( 

Elt - sorry about the wacky cycle...maybe try to see a doctor just to see what's up. 

Afm - cervix and cm all perfect for ov yesterday but opk was still negative. Then this morning my temp shot up. I only got a few hours sleep before my 5 am temp time so sleep deprivation could probably easily be the culprit but I'm hoping I didn't ov yesterday. We dtd last night but we missed the last 2 nights so I'm worried its too little too late if I did ov already. :dohh: Hopefully it will happen in the next few days.


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is having a good weekend :)
> 
> Hann - how was the funeral :hugs: :(
> 
> Elt - sorry about the wacky cycle...maybe try to see a doctor just to see what's up.
> 
> Afm - cervix and cm all perfect for ov yesterday but opk was still negative. Then this morning my temp shot up. I only got a few hours sleep before my 5 am temp time so sleep deprivation could probably easily be the culprit but I'm hoping I didn't ov yesterday. We dtd last night but we missed the last 2 nights so I'm worried its too little too late if I did ov already. :dohh: Hopefully it will happen in the next few days.

Mama- it always seems that when you need your temp to be most accurate, something happens to mess it up! It happens to me every month on the most important days. Hopefully you will get a better idea tmrw if it was accurate or just from sleep deprivation. FX for you that you still have a day or 2 to get your bd on!

Hann- I love the scan pic but can't tell a darn thing from it on the sex! Beautiful either way!

Banana- nice to hear that your dh is in baby making mode! That is quite a change, right? So then, maybe you will feel like you have a better chance in the upcoming months since he will be more willing to bd when really needed!

Nothing new for me except light spotting yesterday and earlier today which has stopped for now, so hopefully that is it.O:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Well looks like I could be 3dpo today. :shrugs: have had stark white opks everyday (which is odd as I very often have a faint line usually) but maybe the clomid affected that and I've only been opking once daily so I guess I could have easily missed the surge. Last month I got 2 almost positive tests (one afternoon one evening) but may the clomid made the surge quicker or something? Idk. So weird. My temps are pretty high for pre ov but again, didnt have great sleep last night so I won't be totally shocked if my temp drops tomorrow. For now I have dotted crosshairs. DH and I dtd on cd13 (which would be my ov day if ff is right) and we dtd last night....but previous to cd13 we'd missed 2 nights in a row which sucks. Feel like if I have ov we haven't done great with the bd this month but at least we'd have gotten day of. So I guess there's hope. I'm set to do bloods on cd23 so I'll know for sure f I ov or not. Heading to the states for Thanksgiving this week Wed-Sun. So excited! 

How was everyone's weekend?? :)


----------



## Hann12

Interesting mama, I just googled it and it seems that some people on clomid don't get positive opks, clomid also delays ovulation for some women so they didn't ov until CD25+ and for some women they never actually ovulated on clomid. A bit of a mixed bag! I'd keep BD, temping and opking just in case as it may just be a temperature slip up for the past few days - it's happened a few times for you, think even last month, then you still got your positive so I reckon it's worth carrying on just in case. I hope you didn't miss it so you still have the best chance to catch the egg! 

No news from me, still reading all your posts and hoping for some exciting news! Would be a lovely Christmas present for you to get your bfp!


----------



## elt1013

Mama- I completely agree with Hann...keep up the bd! But I am sure you don't need us telling you that as I am sure you will! OPKs have kind of always been weird for me also...sometimes positive and sometimes not, even with o confirmed with bbt! I would say they are just not very reliable for everyone unfortunately. Have a great holiday weekend in the states...where abouts will you be?

afm- my temp is still at post o range (I started temping today this cycle) and like Hann said, it never went down before AF either. Very very weird last few months for me! Faint but very visible line on opk today, so hopefully within a few days I will o and not at CD20 something. It would be nice to have my CD15 or 16 back...


----------



## Hann12

Elt - I know you had a quite significant AF but is it worth taking a pregnancy test? If your temp is still up you could be pregnant?


----------



## banana07

Hey girlies :) 

Mama - I agree with the girls keep it up you never know for sure I think when you ov and you have said yourself before that the pocs and clomid can affect the OPKs. I didn't to any ovulation spotting this month (really trying the more relaxed approach) and it ended up driving me dotty wondering when I actually did - so with you in the wondering boat. I think i'm anything from 2/4 dpo so we are buddies!! How long was your lp last month mine is 12-13 days??? I had really really bad cramps on CD 14/15 which would be very early for me to ov. I usually get very bad cramps cd14/15 and then again about cd18/19 but no cramps on cd 18/19 this month??

:D


----------



## elt1013

Hann12 said:


> Elt - I know you had a quite significant AF but is it worth taking a pregnancy test? If your temp is still up you could be pregnant?

My temp is right at my pre o range now, so yesterdays temp must have been a fluke. Hopefully everything is getting back to normal now.


----------



## Hann12

Ah fair enough - hopefully it will all be normal again now for you!


----------



## runnergrl

Nothing to report here... Just starting my OPK's tomorrow. Hoping to O Sunday or Monday- would be perfect!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Elt, Hann and Banana :hugs: so frustrating not knowing what's up by temp was still up pretty good today and I had a more normal nights sleep. It's of because I haven't seen any really lower temps this cycle with the spike from the clomid. No wonder the OBGYN told me temping will just drive me nuts haha but hey maybe I have ov'd already. Will keep up te BD just invade and will prob keep opking as well. With the soy I didn't ov till cd 29 or 30 I think. My LP was 12 days. I have my bloods done next Monday so I'll know for sure if I ov'd or not then. Even if I have and we sort of missed it this time at least I'll know the clomid does the trick and will have a much better idea of calculating things next cycle. If we can jur get me on a normal schedule this baby making business will be so much easier!

Elt - hope you have a nice normal cycle back this time. Fx!!!

Banana - I dot know how anyone takes the "relaxed" approach. Would drive me batty!!! Haha but I know a lot of people get prego as soon as they decide to mellow out and just let things happen so what do I know! Haha


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay ladies....stuff going on in my neck of the woods....

Just went to the washroom and checked my cm. I'd had a bit of ewcm this am so wanted to see how that was coming along. There was blood! Not a lot but was def red fresh blood. Wasn't anything when I wiped but after feeling my cervix it was on my finger mixed with the cm. So if we assume I did in fact ov on Friday is it too early for IB to happen today? I'd be 4dpo today. Is that too soon??? It can't be AF (surely please not!!) but it's very similar to what I get just before I start spotting for AF. Ive Only noticed it because i check cervix regularly. So bizarre!


----------



## Hann12

Well mama I think it could be one of two things:

1) implantation bleeding. It is very early, most IB happen 7-12dpo as it normally takes 6+ days for the egg to get down the Fallopian tube and then implant. However if you google it then there are stories of people saying they had IB at 3+ dpo so it could well be possible. 

2) a side effect of the clomid. I think clomid increases estrogen which I believe can cause breakthrough bleeding. The month I took soy I had middle of the month spotting too just before ovulation in fact. 

Just thought of a 3rd option - could be an ovulation bleed although this is less likely if you have ovulated already or if you've never had it before

It's a good thing you have those bloods bring taken next week do you'll know for sure if you did ovulate as I think your temps are sometimes tricky to judge. I hope it is an IB though!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hmm good suggestions Hann, thanks! I didn't have any bleeding with the soy last cycle but could still have it from the soy and maybe this means I'm ov today or tomorrow? Need to do an opk when I get home in next hour or so. Forgot to being one to work today. Did get the ewcm today so who knows. Maybe it is ov related.


----------



## elt1013

Everyone here gives such great advise...and how great is it to still have Hann here supporting us all! You ladies are all so awesome!


----------



## elt1013

Hmm...mama, I was looking at your chart and it looks to me like it is pretty likely that ff is wrong like you thought it may be. Are you thinking that o is coming up because according to cm, cervix and temps, it looks like it may be? Did you do an opk today yet? Are the lines getting any darker for you? I hope so, because we would be pretty close this cycle as mine are just a hint lighter than the control line today! Figures though that I would o earlier than I have lately because I am going to have a pap on Dec. 4 and sure enough, AF will probably be here. I don't really want to have a pap with AF.


----------



## Hann12

Yep not ideal Elt! Hopefully you'll be pregnant instead :)

Sorry mama I didn't mean that the soy would cause bleeding this cycle, I meant the clomid. Reason being that soy mimics clomid, they both cause an increase in estrogen which can cause bleeding IF you have too much estrogen. Thats what happened to me, I was estrogen dominant that cycle because the soy affected the balance of hormones. It may not have affected you with soy as its gentler but it may affect you with clomid as its much stronger. Just a thought. 
Oh and just googled it - apparently mid cycle spotting with clomid is very common - take a look!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi guys,

Elt - I think so too...don't think I've ovulated yet. Today's opk had a faint line. Def not positive but the line was there and up till now they've all been totally blank so I hope that means its coming in next day or two and we can be TWW buddies! Fx!

Hann - thanks for the info! I'll look it up! :) how's your little bean doing?


----------



## runnergrl

I feel like O is coming soon! got my first sign of EWCM today! whoop whoop! :)


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hey ladies! Just wanted to say hi and say I'm still reading this thread daily!!! List of baby dust to you all!! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## elt1013

Hi Jessica, how are you and the family?

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Hann12

Happy thanksgiving girls! I am super jealous of your gorgeous dinners today! I'd love a big roast right now! 

Jessica - how is the baby? Are things going okay after the accident? 

Yay runnergrl - get BDing!

Mama - can see your temps have dropped, confirms you must be still to ov. At least you didn't miss it. FX not long! 
Same for you Elt.

We are good, got a boring day in as car is being serviced so can't get anywhere. So spending my time trying to think of a girls name. Boy is almost def Henry Edward. Girl is probably Elise but other contenders are Carrie, Holly and Naomi. Totally stuck on nice middle names though. Would have been nice to put a family name in there but we used my Nans name for DD 'Millie' and our other nans are Francis, Frieda and Mona! Not options in my opinion! My mum is Mary but that's quite old fashioned and DH's mum is Helen which doesn't go with any of our first name choices, plus my MIL drives me mad!!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Happy thanksgiving! Our lil Alex Carter may not make it. Accident caused placenta to dislodge and I'm leaking protein, went to doc yesterday and he is really really small. Only good thing is his stomache and head r same size and my amniotic fluid is normal for now. I have to go to doc every two weeks starting now and get stress test along with the ultra sounds at specialist. Doc basically said he is too small and after an accident like ours babies either make it or they don't and they ll just have to watch him very close. No one knows what will happen. My son that was in hospital is gettin a lil better but we have a long rd. at this point I'm not even sure if I should still plan on my baby shower. It's so hard to want to plan and get exited when nothing guaranteed day to day. He wasn't even moving on ultrasound and his heart rate isn't as high as it has been. 

Sorry for the long message I have no one to tlk to my husband can't even look at ultrasound pics:( sorry for going into this kinda stuff on thanksgiving! I'm praying for you all an pray ya ll get ur BFP!!!!!!! Have a wonderful thanksgiving!


----------



## banana07

Jessica I'm so sorry for what you are going through and please don't be sorry about talking on here that is exactly what we are all here for. We think ttc is the hardest part but really its only half the battle isn't it. Will say a prayer for you and your family tonight, you just brought a tear to my eye, really am thinking of ye x

Mamamac - great if you haven't Od yet - you'll be sure to get plenty of bding in!

Hann - I love Henry thinks its so traditional and kool but we already have a William (Billy) so I don't think it would go down too well over here to have a William and a Harry/Henry!!!

Elt - can you reschedule your pap for a week or so later??? I don't know if they would do it at all when AF is there my nurse says days 7-10 are the best??? 

Runnergirl - glad to see your still checking in and keeping us updated!

Any sign of Happycpl lately?? - Hope she is doing ok :) 

Afm, I'm somewhere between 4 & 5 dpo I think have sharp stabbing pains today and unquenchable thirst but have these most months so not reading into anything at all just my usual monthly phamtom pregnancy!!! Af due next Saturday or Sunday so a long way off yet. Have a bit of an urge to POAS after no urges last 2 months but think i'll still hold off cannot handle the BFNs!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Thanks banana! 

I hope u get ur BFP! Don't know too much about early signs and symptoms, I knew I was pg when I threw up at the smell of pork chops.:( Hopefully this is it for u!


----------



## Hann12

Jessica I'm so sorry you are going through this, I really hope that he's a little fighter and is in the 50% that survive. I'll be thinking of you and hoping that it all works out. Its good that he's still growing though so hopefully a positive sign. Please come on anytime to talk - we are here to help or at least listen :hugs: 

Banana - I have my fingers crossed that this isn't a phantom and that it is your time! Keep us posted!

Any sign of ov elt or mama? Mama I watch your chart every day - its looking like you might be gearing up to it now. I know you're probably a bit disappointed that you may not have ov yet (I mean you might have an you'll know for sure after the blood test on Monday) but if you haven't I think you will very soon. You have all the right signs for it. Maybe if you don't get a bfp this cycle they will up the clomid dose.

Hows everyone else?


----------



## elt1013

Jessica- I really feel for you...but he sounds like he is a fighter as he is still holding on! I will be thinking of you.

banana- They do paps anytime in a cycle (even on af). I have had to have one with af before and it isn't really fun...just knowing that the doc is down there with that mess going on. I think it bothers us more than the docs though, because mine said that they do it all the time! I will probably be ok as long as I have my 11 day LP back this cycle.

Mama- anything new today?

runnergrl- did you o yet?

Issac- how have you been and anything going on?

afm- my chart is all wacky this cycle...I have had temps ranging from 97.18 to 97.9. No idea what is going on there, besides that I have been getting more sleep. I have been trying to get 7 or 8 hours and when I do, my temps seem to be much higher. The one 97.18 is from when I only got like 4 hours. But, good news is that I got my very positive opk today (darker than the control line), so hopefully tmrw or the next day!!


----------



## banana07

Whooo for the positive OPK elt - the excitement next gets old with it does it!!! :D.
I stopped doing them because they were costing me a fortune and coming up the exact same on the button every month. Hopefully you won't have AF during pap - I'll be honest it doesn't sound too delightful!! But as you said I am sure it bothers us much more than them!!! :D

I got a doc apt for fertility specialist on 4th December and found a clinic that will test DH within a matter of days its 2 hour drive but worth it public waiting list where we are is 6months. I need to phone my clinic on Monday tho I keep forgetting to ask them what is the cancellation policy Af will be due on 1st or 2nd prob 2nd since november is a 30day month so on the very very off chance I get my BFP need to know if 2 days is enough notice. Will wait until then to get DH tested but will still hopefully be before Christmas. Thankfully this new house is keeping me really really busy ordered my tiles, wood floors, doors etc... this week was so nerve racking actually commiting to them even tho I have had them picked out for months. Hoping to be in for the end of Jan/Early Feb so hopefully the saying it true new house new baby.

Going over to see my sister in Exeter in 2 weeks time for a long weekend she is 1.5years ttc so I'm sure there will be plenty of Baby and ttc talk!!

One of our friends had a baby 3 weeks ago, one last week and another today!!! My friend that had a baby this morning little boy and another friend is due next week. Delighted for them esp since the one who is due next week had two mc in the last 2 years ttc and the other who had her baby this morning her first child has special needs. Think I'd be jealous otherwise but they 100% totally deserve it and I am genuinely happy for them!!! (Jealous of the other two as far as I know they were a breeze to concieve!!!)

Mama - what CD are you now?? Any further signs of Ov??


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! I'm at my brothers house enjoying holidays but I had to pop on to say I got my positive OPK this evening!!!! Yay! :happydance: 

I wasn't going to test today as it was negative yesterday and we dtd this am so figured it wasn't a big deal but then I had this mega surge of horny very unexpectedly so I was curious and took the test and low and behold there was my positive! So dragged DH off to our room for round 2 :haha: 

I'm way excited because we've been right on track with bd the last few days. Should have a good shot this cycle :) 

Elt - we both got positives today! :happydance: total cycle buddies!!!! 

Hann - love the name Elise! Sooo cute! 

Jessica - :( I'm so sorry Hun to hear what's happening with your little one. Prayers for you guys and for your son as well. :hugs: and as the other girls have said, we're always here to listen. Always! :)

Runnergrl - ov yet??? We could all be cycle buds again!


----------



## elt1013

Woohoo mama...I am excited too as we have bd every other day, last night, and will again in just a little bit. We both will have great chances this cycle. Yay!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Jessica-prayers to your family hun- sorry to hear about all the challenges you are facing right now- definitely in my thoughts!

Elt and mama- yay for pos OPK's and great timing with the BD-ing! I am hoping to get my pos tomorrow(a little surprised I didn't get it today but whatever). Hopefully we will all be in the TWW together again! It's always nice to wait to out with buddies!! Pray for my + tomorrow!!


----------



## Hann12

Yay for the positive opks and timely BD's and the almost positive runnergrl. I'm sure there will be a bfp this time!


----------



## runnergrl

Negative again today..wth??? All the ewcm? I don't get it...


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> Negative again today..wth??? All the ewcm? I don't get it...

I would still bd runnergrl because it has got to be right around the corner. I am sure you know that opks aren't 100% reliable anyway! Also, I read a link someone posted a couple days ago that taught me a couple things. Some people never get ewcm or get it before o and dry up when they o. It is better to bd even several days before o when ewcm is present since the :spermy: can live for days in it (which I pretty much already knew). But the interesting part that I didn't know was that :spermy: need 10 hours after being ejaculated to mature before they are capable of penetrating the egg! I don't know if you ladies knew that, but I thought it was quite interesting as I had never heard it before.


----------



## elt1013

Another positive for me tonight and I am sure I won't be able to confirm o with temps since mine are all over the place this cycle. I am just going to guess probably tmrw.


----------



## runnergrl

Another negative today, but my temp shot way up! I'm on cd 14! What the heck is going on?


----------



## Hann12

Exciting to see the positives!

Runnergrl - you didn't ov until CD 15 last month so could still be coming? Weird about the temp increase though, did you sleep well?


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> Another negative today, but my temp shot way up! I'm on cd 14! What the heck is going on?

Hmm...I am excited to see what your temp is tmrw! 

afm- cp high and a little firmer than yesterday and cm is now creamy so I am going to assume I ovulated yesterday. Now just hoping that I get atleast my 11day LP back!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi guys,

Runnergrl - so weird about negatives but like the other girls said if get bding just in case. 

Elt - yay for the TWW! :dust: 

Afm - my temp sill hasn't jumped which is odd but I'm hoping tomorrow. How many days before ov do you ladies usually get a positive opk? Last month I got my positive and temp jump next day but I hadn't tested for 3-4 days before that so I could have easily had several day of positives and not known it. Then this time on holidays I got my first positive with my last test so haven't been able to test last couple days. Hope it was an early positive and not a false one. Been bding every day just to be sure.


----------



## runnergrl

I'm still confused. still have ewcm, still negative this afternoon. I am very anxious to see what my temp is tomorrow and what my opk says.. I guess it wouldnt be too strange to ovulate after CD 15, Im just confused about all the symptoms and my temp! I'm ready to O already and anxious to get in my TWW! I guess with Brady I didnt O till CD 20, so it could be a while yet!


----------



## MamaMac123

Temp rise this morning :) thank goodness! DH and I got in one last bd effort last night so we are well covered this cycle. Fx! 

Supposed to have my 21 day bloods today...if I just ov yesterday though will the results be right? If you typically ov cd14 then have bloods done on cd21 that's a while week after ov. Do I need to wait? :shrugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Still negative this morning...


----------



## Hann12

MamaMac123 said:


> Temp rise this morning :) thank goodness! DH and I got in one last bd effort last night so we are well covered this cycle. Fx!
> 
> Supposed to have my 21 day bloods today...if I just ov yesterday though will the results be right? If you typically ov cd14 then have bloods done on cd21 that's a while week after ov. Do I need to wait? :shrugs:

Yay for the temp increase mama! Sounds like you have very much covered yourself for this month FX! 
If you have the bloods done you'll find that it may show only a slight progesterone increase, they may say you haven't ov yet or your levels are low. Can you move it to 7 dpo so you get an accurate reading? It really needs to be around then.


----------



## runnergrl

Mama I agree. I would wait on the bloodwork if you can especially since you just O'ed:)


----------



## banana07

Mama - I got the 21day bloods done last month got them on day 21 which was only 2/3 day dpo and only showed a very slight increase but I told them I had only Ovd on CD18/19 so they brough me back at 7dpo and the results showed I had where if I had just gone with the 21day ones it would have showed that I hadn't Ovd or my Prog was low. Maybe go for both if you can!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks for the advice ladies. I went ahead and did it. I meet with the doc again this week (I think! Need to check my calendar!) so I can let her know I ov late. (Early for me though!) Thinking she may up my clomid next month to try and ov on time. She seemed pretty determined last visit that she wants to get me on a normal length cycle...I'm just thrilled beyond belief to have ovulated this quick! Fx I'll get my bfp and won't need another cycle at all! 

Runnergrl - :( sorry about the negative. Must be so frustrating :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. I've not had Internet access lately except at work and pages are restricted there. I'm trying to catch up. 

I'm somewhere between 8-10 DPO. Lots of BD. Not a lot to report. Some nausea but that's it and pretty normal for me. Feel like we have a good chance this month for some reason. DH's count is still about the same. Dr thinks that an IUI or IVF will be our best bets in conceiving. They will try 2 IUI first if we want or go straight to IVF. I'm still hopeful it'll happen in its own though.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi happycpl! Good to hear from you. Fx for a bfp for you this week!!! :dust:


----------



## elt1013

Mama- tww together again woohoo!

runnergrl- like the others said, how frustrating but I am sure you will be joining us very soon!

Happy- nice to hear from you and I am glad you are still trying. DONT GIVE UP! Would love to see a BFP in a couple days from you. We all need it in here!

afm- obviously nothing new at just 2dpo except that my temp is staying up and I slept the best these last 2 nights so I am sure these last 2 temps are the most accurate I have had this whole cycle.


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - yay for TWW buddies! 

2dpo today. Another nice temp jump this morning. I was worried as DH opened the window in the night and I felt really cold when I took my temp at 5 am but it was nice and high :) def ovulated! :happydance: 

Realized I have a schedule conflict for my doc apt next Thursday but when I called to change it just now I can't get another apt for 2 months :dohh: I really hate doctors. So I'm keeping the apt for now and hoping I can work it out. At least if I do end up changing it I know the clomid works and can keep going with that in the meantime if needs be. Hopefully I'm pregnant and won't need the clomid or the dumb overly booked doctor! Haha fx!!!

How's everyone else today? Runnergrl - any positive yet?? Also where's Isaac? She on holidays or something? She probably told us but I'm awful forgetful. Haha


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Elt - yay for TWW buddies!
> 
> 2dpo today. Another nice temp jump this morning. I was worried as DH opened the window in the night and I felt really cold when I took my temp at 5 am but it was nice and high :) def ovulated! :happydance:
> 
> Realized I have a schedule conflict for my doc apt next Thursday but when I called to change it just now I can't get another apt for 2 months :dohh: I really hate doctors. So I'm keeping the apt for now and hoping I can work it out. At least if I do end up changing it I know the clomid works and can keep going with that in the meantime if needs be. Hopefully I'm pregnant and won't need the clomid or the dumb overly booked doctor! Haha fx!!!
> 
> How's everyone else today? Runnergrl - any positive yet?? Also where's Isaac? She on holidays or something? She probably told us but I'm awful forgetful. Haha

I asked about Isaac a few days ago...I haven't seen her around anywhere on here...hope she is ok!

runnergrl- anything new?


----------



## runnergrl

got my positive today! finally! but my husband came home last night sick as a dog! WORST TIMING EVER! Im trying to convince him that sex is good for a cold! lol! Pray we get some good BD in today or tonight!!


----------



## elt1013

Hehe, you crack me up...just tell him that you will do all the work!


----------



## runnergrl

I tried that last night and failed.. I had a feeling it would come today, when I didnt want it to after seeig how sick he was


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> I tried that last night and failed.. I had a feeling it would come today, when I didnt want it to after seeig how sick he was

Yeah, that always seems to happen to me too. I think this month is the only one so far that we have managed to get lucky and bd the 2 nights before o!


----------



## runnergrl

we got some :sex: in around 11 this morning! We are in with a shot, yay!!!


----------



## elt1013

Yay!!! So we are in the tww together again and I think I am first out of the 3 of us, so I need to set the bar high and start a trend with a BFP!!


----------



## runnergrl

yes you do!! Ill be testing on the 7th at 10dpo!


----------



## runnergrl

i need to get my levels checked to see if I need to get on progesterone or not. I refuse to take it unless I have to! here's to hoping and praying for our August babies!


----------



## HappyCpl

Lets go for some BFP's!!! Hoping we get one this month in here.


----------



## runnergrl

More than one! Lets get 3 or 4!


----------



## elt1013

That would be amazing!! I don't know when I will be testing...maybe December 4 before my doctor appt if I can hold out that long and I get that far! My last cycle's 8 day LP has me a little worried.


----------



## runnergrl

I will be testing on the 7th so, its not long after you! FXed! Mama-when are you testing???


----------



## Hann12

Yay to the testing!! Sounds promising that there should be some BFPs! 

Where's banana and IsaacRalph? Been ages since we heard from Isaac, and wasn't banana in the 2ww?


----------



## HappyCpl

Hope I'm not starting a trend... I took a test and BFN. It could still be early I guess. I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## Hann12

Still early happycpl - I still have my FX for you!


----------



## banana07

Whoo on the Pos OPK Runner girl and getting the bding in!! fx for you :) 

What CD are you Elt - I think Happycpl might be furthest in the 2ww den me or you I'm about 8/9 dpo AF due 1st or 2nd Saturday/Sunday so if she doesn't arrive over the weekend I'll prob test on Monday 3rd. I had an apt with the fertility specailitst booked for the 4th but I phoned her yesterday and changed it to the 11th in the unlikely event that the witch does not show I don't want to cancel on them at short notice. 

No much in the line of symptoms but I am trying to ignore them as best I can, my boobs are extra sore this month and extra early to be sore too and my eyes are burning with exaustion all the time despite having great sleeps all week. Also have a really bad headache which painkillers are not shifting but really dont want to read to much into something as common as a headache & random waves of sickness but they pass. Had pretty bad pains about 6dpo which have gone again they usually last the whole second half of the tww. Have had most of these before in the 2ww so trying to read into them too much. Have serious urge to POAS after not doing so for the last 2 months don't know what has got into me this month!!! Also had the usual sharp cramps that tells me 100% that AF is arriving in the next 3 days this morning but it def wasn't a sever as previous months usually its undoutable but I wasn't sure about it this morning, then again its only Wednesday and AF might not come until Sunday so could be to early to tell if she coming or not.

Seriously taking all my willpower not to race out the chemist and TEST!!! I know there is no point so early and esp without fmu!!

:) 

What dpo are you Happy?? Whatever it is hopefully you are right and its too early :) 

Issac / Mama?????


----------



## Hann12

Sounding good though banana! I hope you get that BFP on monday!


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana, I would be going batty right now..

Hann - thanks! I'm hoping its still early too. 

I'm somewhere between 9-11 DPO. My gut says 11 but FF is saying O happened sometime between CD23-25. I'm now on CD33. Guess we'll see what happens. Time will tell.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls sorry its been so long have been doing some soul searching after I found out my bestfriend is pregnant, we carried our babies together before! It only took her 2 months off the pill ntnp before she fell pregnant so as you can imagine lots of different emotions felt, jealous as hell mainly but still really happy for her at the same time!

Anyways catch up properly when I have time to read back on posts but i'm mainly gathering 
Everyone is mostly in the tww, way to go girls! I got my + opk today with fmu & just managed to get some bding in, couldn't be bothered last night as I was really tired! Hoping us girls have more luck this month, fx'd! 

Hey han hope your ok, thanks for asking about me!

Boo for the bfn Happycpl but like you said early days yet


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac - great to hear from you. I know how you feel my friend who I was pregnant with the last time is due her baby this week, there was 2 months between us the last time and if I had got pregnant when we started it would have been the same again. Delighted for her though I know she had an awful time ttc. 

Happy, I was driving myself dotty up until about 20mins ago when I got the sharp stabbing pain which confirms the witch will be here in 2-3 days. Really thought we had a chance this month had a good feeling about it. Ah well least we have the apts booked for December... :(


----------



## elt1013

Happy- I think it is just too early and you are going to start the BFP trend!!

banana- Don't count yourself out so early!

Isaac- we missed you! Nobody close to me is pregnant right now, but a few have had their babies in the last year, so I now the feeling!

Mama- how's the tww treating you? Have a testing date in mind?

runnergrl- temp rise yet?

Hann- I can't believe you are already almost 17 weeks! Time is flying.

afm- I sure wish I could get some good sleep and accurate temps. Have not slept very well at all this cycle.


----------



## banana07

In the middle of a serious meltdown over knowing AF is on her way. Don't know how much longer I can take this. Depressed is an understatement :( off to bed for a good cry now. Had such a good feeling about this month, I know everyone will say its still early etc but trust me she is enroute :cry:

Caved in and took a test earlier of course it was a bfn I know its early think I'm only about 9dpo and it wasn't fmu but still i knew even before I bought them she was on her way. Total Murphys law if I hadn't pushed out my doc apt next week she prob wouldn't come..... 

:cry::cry::cry::cry. Off to :shrug: bed and its only 8.30pm i'm usually a 12.30 - 1am bird


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana chin up girl, if AF is coming it will happen soon i'm sure they say healthy fertile couples can take up to a year to fall pregnant. I know how you Feel though, so big big hugs & fx'd its just early days for your bfp yet! Exciting you've got your fertility app & so soon.

Elt- hoping you start sleeping better, I always find that about 2 days before ov I have restless sleep, I think its the hormones then once the progesterone kicks in I sleep really well

Afm- hopefully get more bding in, in the morning & on Friday! Things haven't been quite right down there since biopsy had on & off cystitis but no urine infection just burning when weeing so i'm already counting myself out this month! Hey Ho that's just my positive nature, err not!


----------



## elt1013

Isaac- I think you are just like me and expect the worst, so if something great happens, it is an unexpected surprise!!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Wow ladies took me forever to read up! Still don't think I'm fully caught up.... Seems ur all just about in the TWW together! Fx for u all! Praying for some BFP!!! Having some major back problems, lil man so low he messin with my muscles been in extreme pain haven't been able to eat since Monday night finally got steroid shot today so hopefully it ll kick in strt new job Tommorrow long 12 shift hope pain stays away!! I'm keeping tabs on u all! Baby dust!!!!


----------



## elt1013

Jessicabaxter said:


> Wow ladies took me forever to read up! Still don't think I'm fully caught up.... Seems ur all just about in the TWW together! Fx for u all! Praying for some BFP!!! Having some major back problems, lil man so low he messin with my muscles been in extreme pain haven't been able to eat since Monday night finally got steroid shot today so hopefully it ll kick in strt new job Tommorrow long 12 shift hope pain stays away!! I'm keeping tabs on u all! Baby dust!!!!

Ouch...sorry about all the back problems, but I am sure you will take them just knowing it is due to that little figher in there! I usually work 12 hours too, so I can imagine how tough that can be when preggo! Glad to here from you and glad you and baby are ok (well under the circumstances).


----------



## face1

hello,

i am new to this site and i am ttc #2, and i would like to know have any tried the geritol and had a positive outcome :shrug:


----------



## elt1013

face1 said:


> hello,
> 
> i am new to this site and i am ttc #2, and i would like to know have any tried the geritol and had a positive outcome :shrug:

Welcome! I have not personally tried it, but have seen a couple girls get their BFP the first cycle on it. Whether that is pure coincidence, I don't know??


----------



## face1

i went out to day and bought some and i started it today with the 1st dose bcuz a friend to me to try it but she never tried it lol some 1 told her about it but she was already preggo, but what i wanted to know how many x's a day shall i take it thats what i don't know


----------



## elt1013

face1 said:


> i went out to day and bought some and i started it today with the 1st dose bcuz a friend to me to try it but she never tried it lol some 1 told her about it but she was already preggo, but what i wanted to know how many x's a day shall i take it thats what i don't know

I'm not sure about that, but it must have some sort of directions on it, so I would start there.


----------



## runnergrl

HOLY OVULATION CRAMPS BATMAN!! Oh my word- I havent been in thismuch pain in a while.. I can seriously not walk straight! Im hunched over in pain.. but I swore I ovulated yesterday because I had the cramps on the OTHER side... very weird.. so I did another opk and it was blazingly positive.. I hope yesterday's :sex: was enough because I am in too much pain to go at it again and my husband is too sick! Pray please girls!


sorry banana-I know how you feel:hugs: I was there last cycle (so positive and hopeful) and in a different way (since June) I feel like my next baby is taking eternity to get here

just a sidenote and to edit my original post-as much as I want this to be our month, If its not, I will be totally ok.. I have a lot going on right now. With preparing to move, the holidays, starting a new life in a new city after christmas... yes it would all be wonderful to be pregnant through, it would also be fine if I could have a drink or two to survive the stress of in-laws and moving! :) So its a baby or wine..Win Win in my book!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Welcome face1- from the UK & we don't have geritol but is it used for a mucous cough/thin cm? good luck to you using it, I used it few times as I actually was poorly but it never worked for me!

runnergrl- totally with you on the excruciating pain, mine was really bad yesterday & Everytime I went to sit down it was like a Sharp pain running through my vagina & into left buttock area, ouch! I always get really bloated & windy too, do you? managed to BD this morning as it wasn't too bad after a night sleep! also the baby or wine options are also my thoughts on it all, baby yes please but if not smelly cheese, pate & wine at xmas yummy! good luck this month

Jessica- pain doesn't sound good at all, Feel for you! 

elt- aren't we a pair, talk about negative, best way to deal with it in my eyes! I think that's what got to me more about my friend, she just assumed she'd get pregnant, no worries at all & of course fell pregnant really quickly, oh well i'm still excited for her just expected I would be pregnant first as we started trying in march


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls! 

Love how we're all in the TWW together! You know that weird thing how women in the same house will align their cycles to each others? It's like that's happening over the Internet haha too funny! 

Banana and Happycpl - sorry that things aren't looking promising for this cycle....fx it's still too early and the bfp's are coming...

Jessica - good to hear from you! Hope your bean is doing well. Sorry about the back pain. :( 

Runnergrl - :happydance: for the pos opk! Fx the bd was enough! Love the baby/wine win/win attitude...I don't drink though....so I'll just take the baby hahaha 

Isaac - good to hear from you! Missed ya in here! Totally understand about how you're feeling with your friends pregnancy. That's how I felt when my bf got pregnant a few months ago (on cycle 2 no less....which way he longest it's taken her...usually she's pregnant on cycle 1!) but then of course she lost the baby and then my heart just broke for her and I felt awful for how jealous if been. At the end of the day we all have different challenges in the conceiving/pregnancy/parenting department. Hard as it is try to just happy for her. Your time is coming, I know it! :hugs: 

Hann - how's the bean?? :) 

Welcome to our newbie and good luck! 

Elt - fx for a bfp!!!! Hope your LP is back in line this cycle! 

Afm - the inevitable symptom spotting has begun! Sore boobs (per usual) and vivid dreams (though the one I had 2 nights ago was crazy vivid! I woke up breathing heavy and my heart racing!) and heartburn has been vicious last few days. Everything I eat flares it up. New one for this cycle....I've had really bad gas the last few days! (fun eh? Lol) don't need to poop or anything, just gassy and it stinks! Lol Tmi alert! But hopefully it's a gold sign though not a pleasant one. I'm 4dpo today, temp looking good. Have in mind to test next Saturday Dec 8 but I'll prob cave and test a day or 2 sooner if no sign of AF. Last cycle my LP was 12 days so if she's coming she'll be arriving before the 8th anyway.


----------



## banana07

:witch::cry: (3 days early so back to a short lp for some reason 9/10days)


----------



## MamaMac123

:hugs: so sorry banana :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> :witch::cry: (3 days early so back to a short lp for some reason 9/10days)

:hugs: banana, so sorry the witch got you, what a bitch! Did you use opk this month? Could you have ovulated sooner? Any chance you can change your app back to original earlier date? Xx


----------



## Hann12

:hugs: banana - are you sure its the witch? Remember I was 9dpo and thought she had come too but then it was just a heavier IB.

I can't believe you are all in the 2ww together the rest of you! Thats amazing, really hope there are some BFP this time. There hasn't been one for so long that it seems only right that we get a load this month as a xmas pressie for you all! I really hope so!

Jessica - hope the injection works. I suffer very badly from back pain so I completely understand how you feel. Keep us posted on how you are.

AFM - I'm good, just gearing up to xmas now, getting the pressies bought and wrapped and looking forward to some help with DD. I need a rest too! I have had terrible all day/ all night headaches for over a week now and its really annoying me now. I don't think its dehydration so guessing its sinus as its right at the front. Some nights I can't sleep as its been so bad. Also makes me feel tired. Really hoping it ends soon!! Apart from that I'm good - baby has started doing proper kicks now, though not a lot but a couple a day so far which is amazing. Feels much more real now. 
Still not finding out the gender, I was pretty sure it was a boy but the past few days I've had really girlie feelings so maybe its a girl! Exciting either way.

Will be watching out on here to see those BFP's!! Someone had better get the ball rolling soon!!


----------



## runnergrl

Wish I could get the ball rolling first, but I will be the last one testing! I'm only 1dpo!

:hug: banana! :cry:


----------



## elt1013

So sorry banana, but I am just hoping it is IB like Hann says!

Yay for all of us in the tww! Lots and lots of :dust: to us all. 

afm- 5dpo and trying not to symptom spot which is going pretty well since there seems to be a lack of them right now anyhow. No PMS yet either which is awesome!! The last couple months of PMS has been much better so maybe the B complex is helping there also.


----------



## HappyCpl

::hugs:: Banana. I'm sorry the ::witch:: got ya. 

Jessica - I hope you feel better and your bean hangs in there. 

AFM - The witch is here... Made her appearance this morning. I ha some very sharp pains last night so I knew it was inevitable.


----------



## HappyCpl

I doubt it's IB for me unless I ovulated during the time FF says I should have, then I would only be 10-12 DPO. Could IB happen that late? I guess in a few hours I'll know for sure.


----------



## Hann12

Yes IB can be 6-12dpo. I thought mine was the start if AF, it was bright red.


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> Yes IB can be 6-12dpo. I thought mine was the start if AF, it was bright red.

Mine is bright red too


----------



## Hann12

Guess you'll find out soon enough, mine was a couple of wipes of bright red but had CM mixed in, then went back to just normal cm, then the next day it was brown and hardly anything. FX!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> Guess you'll find out soon enough, mine was a couple of wipes of bright red but had CM mixed in, then went back to just normal cm, then the next day it was brown and hardly anything. FX!

Thank you so much Hann. I def think this is more than IB. It's progressively picking up.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry AF got you happycpl, hope your ok!

Han- those headaches sound awful just try & rest when you can! Can't wait to Feel those little jabs & full on flips again, hope it will be my time soon!

Afm- a big 1dpo today, BD'd twice yesterday was feeling mega horny not sure to carry on tonight as backup as me & dh need to decorate, I suppose we could sneak a quick one in somewhere, fx'd!


----------



## elt1013

Hann- how exciting that you are feeling the baby more now. You never forget how great that feeling is. Terrible about the headaches though. It seems it is just one thing after the other when preggo!

Sorry Happy...that just sucks!!

banana- has AF officially started or could it have been IB?

So runnergrl, you are 2dpo and Isaac is 1dpo. And I am 6dpo and mama is 5dpo. Hopefully lots of good news will be flooding this thread the next week or 2.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi everyone, 

Hann - ugh about the headaches. Sounds awful! But so exciting you're feeling the baby! I'm just dying to know what that feels like! Can't wait! 

Happycpl - :hugs: sorry about AF Hun :( 

Isaac - fx for your TWW!!!! (As well as for the rest of us!)

Afm - temp up more today, yay! Other than that same old same old. Nipples have been super sore last few days but that's nothing really new.


----------



## runnergrl

yep. cant believe we are all in the TWW again together. I wonder who will break down and :test: first!


----------



## elt1013

Hehe...probably me. I am already feeling the urge, and the only thing stopping me is that I know it would be negative @ 6dpo! Im not real impressed with my temps either at this point but I know it is too early for implantation to have even happened. Atleast I have been sleeping better the last couple nights.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for your lovely comments, another headache full day, told my DH that he needs to really give me a rest over the weekend so I can get over them. FX!!

Happycpl - sorry that it is AF :( Hope you are okay :hugs:

Elt - def don't test until 10dpo! Otherwise you'll just get sad when its negative which it would be! There are very few people who get a BFP at less than 10dpo. Don't worry too much about temps either, I remember that I looked at loads of charts on FF when I was hoping for my BFP and they were all so different. 

Its so nice that 4 of you are all in it together, I am very hopefully for some xmas BFP celebrations. It would be lovely to finish the year on a high. 

Issacralph - wow twice in one day! Well done you! May as well get another one in if you can but I wouldn't stress too much as it sounds like if its going to happen this time you already have it covered!

FX for some brilliant symptom spotting over the weekend!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> yep. cant believe we are all in the TWW again together. I wonder who will break down and :test: first!

I haven't got any tests left I gave my last frer to my friend but it wasn't wasted as she got her bfp! May get a few from work but they're not as sensitive!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well the decorating is taking a back burner, sorted put ds advent calendar for tomoz with lots of sweets, choc coins & little frog things! Getting excited about crimbo now. Managed another BD, now some time for wine & Chinese to celebrate our efforts, fx'd its enough! Come on girls we need some bfps so Jan has some more company Xx


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Well the decorating is taking a back burner, sorted put ds advent calendar for tomoz with lots of sweets, choc coins & little frog things! Getting excited about crimbo now. Managed another BD, now some time for wine & Chinese to celebrate our efforts, fx'd its enough! Come on girls we need some bfps so Jan has some more company Xx

I am starting to think that you are giving mama a run for her money as bd queen, lol. Nice job!! Enjoy your celebration!


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Well the decorating is taking a back burner, sorted put ds advent calendar for tomoz with lots of sweets, choc coins & little frog things! Getting excited about crimbo now. Managed another BD, now some time for wine & Chinese to celebrate our efforts, fx'd its enough! Come on girls we need some bfps so Jan has some more company Xx
> 
> I am starting to think that you are giving mama a run for her money as bd queen, lol. Nice job!! Enjoy your celebration!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ps Jan is han! He he


----------



## runnergrl

Dang- that's a lot of :sex:! Hope it pays off!! I'm so relaxed this TWW. It really helps to have so many other things going on. I feel like its going to fly by! Ill be so busy!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls, thanks for the hugs but its def AF onto day 3 with her today so she'll prob be gone by Monday when I was originally meant to test. I could have Ovd earlier I haven't been POAS last 2 months as it kept coming up the same so thought i was just costing me money even if I did Ov early I should have been covered we did plenty of bding this month from about CD12 (normally ov on cd 18/19). Too late to change my apt to its orginal date but I'll call them on monday as I can leave work at short notice if they get a cancellation. Its only the following week anyway.

Happycpl - sorry the witch got you too, least we in the same boat together! What CD do you normally Ov. Think I'll POAS this month just to see if it has changed or if I just got the short lp back?

Hann - can't believe you can feel kicking already - time really is flying!! 

Mama I nearly wet myself laughing when you said how our cycles have aligned themselves like when women together, its so true, I remember only about 2/3 months ago we were giving out that we were all staggered out at different stages not one of us were the same!!!! 

I also wonder if that might be what happened to me, there is only me and one other girl in work rest are boys and she was always a week before me but this months she got hers 2 days late and I got mine 3 days early so not we are almost the same???

On a lighter note, got DH to bring the christmas tree in from the Shed before he went to work this morning, I've never put it up this early but have a serious urge, I would normally put it up next week around the 8th or whatever weekend that falls on but we are away in England next weekend to see my sister so it would be the following weekend the 14th.... so the big question is Is it to early??????


----------



## elt1013

banana07 said:


> Hey girls, thanks for the hugs but its def AF onto day 3 with her today so she'll prob be gone by Monday when I was originally meant to test. I could have Ovd earlier I haven't been POAS last 2 months as it kept coming up the same so thought i was just costing me money even if I did Ov early I should have been covered we did plenty of bding this month from about CD12 (normally ov on cd 18/19). Too late to change my apt to its orginal date but I'll call them on monday as I can leave work at short notice if they get a cancellation. Its only the following week anyway.
> 
> Happycpl - sorry the witch got you too, least we in the same boat together! What CD do you normally Ov. Think I'll POAS this month just to see if it has changed or if I just got the short lp back?
> 
> Hann - can't believe you can feel kicking already - time really is flying!!
> 
> Mama I nearly wet myself laughing when you said how our cycles have aligned themselves like when women together, its so true, I remember only about 2/3 months ago we were giving out that we were all staggered out at different stages not one of us were the same!!!!
> 
> I also wonder if that might be what happened to me, there is only me and one other girl in work rest are boys and she was always a week before me but this months she got hers 2 days late and I got mine 3 days early so not we are almost the same???
> 
> On a lighter note, got DH to bring the christmas tree in from the Shed before he went to work this morning, I've never put it up this early but have a serious urge, I would normally put it up next week around the 8th or whatever weekend that falls on but we are away in England next weekend to see my sister so it would be the following weekend the 14th.... so the big question is Is it to early??????

Sorry about AF banana.

Definately not early for xmas decor...maybe even a little late compared to most around here. We put our decorations and tree up yesterday and we were the last out of everyone I know. People here tend to start the day after Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hann12

We put our tree up last night!! I love having it up!


----------



## mummyclo

Hi, I'll be back AGAIN soon after another miscarriage :cry:
I don't know if I can do it all again yet though x


----------



## Hann12

Mummyclo I'm sorry to hear that, do they know what happened and if its something they can help with to avoid for next time? :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

:hugs:Oh no, so sorry mummyclo!
I think if I were you I'd start a fresh in the new year & enjoy having a little drinky at xmas, you know when your ready x


----------



## runnergrl

Awww :cry: huge hugs mummyclo! I am so so sorry!


----------



## elt1013

So sorry mummyclo :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Would any of you know why my crosshairs are dotted?


----------



## Hann12

runnergrl said:


> Would any of you know why my crosshairs are dotted?

I think it's because you had 2 days of positive opks but a temp rise on the second day. So they don't know if you ov on the day of the dotted cross hairs or the day after. My guess anyway :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

^^ agree with the above runnergrl!
So I had my letter from gyno yesterday & as expected have been diagnosed with chronic cervicitis, i'm assuming this may be a reason its taking a while to conceive? Need to get some advice off my fertility nurse as they may be able to suggest something to help?I suspect its related to my hormones making my cervix more delicate & the fact we're ttc we are shagging more than normal & holding dh semen in which could also be irritating it ? I don't know!Will try & get in touch with fertility nurse tomoz at work


----------



## Hann12

Are they sure you have it?

Just read this:
https://www.ehow.co.uk/about_5606517_treatments-chronic-cervicitis_.html

It seems like the symptoms are quite strong and obvious - do you have these? I know they said you bleed from your cervix after the smear but is that enough if you don't have the other symptoms to say you have it or have they tested you for it?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah I've read that too han! I've never really noticed any symptoms, just had the abnormal smears this year & have always bled having smears. I have noticed more stinging in the last few weeks when I wee but not too sure if that's biopsy related? The last few months I've also had a bit of burning when I get AF! The biopsy result showed cervictitis without cin & because all other tests, swabs etc are negative they have put it down to a chronic problem which I am hoping can improve over time? I don't know but will ring them for advice & have said to dh if not pregnant in say 6 mths IUI might be the answer!


----------



## banana07

Mummyclo - I am so sorry, I don't know what else to say. Take it easy and come back whenever you are ready x

Issacralph - I agree with Hann although I had never heard of it before read Hanns link and the symptoms do sound pretty heavy but then again you said you feel burning during AF so I don't know, think I'm talking out of my bum now I haven't a clue what I'm on about but hope you get it sorted soon x

Afm, AF was only here for 60hours she arrived at 9am on Thursday and was gone by Saturday afternoon? I can't remember how short last month was but I remember posting on here about how short she was and I for the first time ever in my life I still have cramps after she has left, they are pretty bad, I've taken to the bed with them. My hips feel like they are being pulled apart, one left and one right. Have my apt with fertility doc on Tuesday next week so hopefully she will refer me for some test.

Issac, I had seen the words IUI thrown around in here a couple of times but had no idea what it was, looks interesting but hopefully none of us will have to use it fx x

How is everyone in the tww, someone must be close to testing by now?? Imagine I thought I'd only be testing or starting AF and she has been and gone!


----------



## runnergrl

Elt-you're 10dpo tomorrow, you have to :test: plus-you chart looks very promising!


----------



## MamaMac123

IsaacRalph said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Well the decorating is taking a back burner, sorted put ds advent calendar for tomoz with lots of sweets, choc coins & little frog things! Getting excited about crimbo now. Managed another BD, now some time for wine & Chinese to celebrate our efforts, fx'd its enough! Come on girls we need some bfps so Jan has some more company Xx
> 
> I am starting to think that you are giving mama a run for her money as bd queen, lol. Nice job!! Enjoy your celebration!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha love it! :haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh Mummyclo :cry: :hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## MamaMac123

8dpo today (actually 9dpo now :) ) and getting really antsy to test but going to wait till Thursday at earliest. 

Symptoms - today I was exhausted! I worked out this am which usually gives me loads of energy but today I took 2 power naps and fell asleep at around 9 tonight (hence why I'm up now!) Also been having plenty of vivid dreams (just had a bad dream that I went to check my cm and I was bleeding a lot and started to flip since that would be a super short LP! Gla that was a dream! Hopefully not a prophetic one!). I had some slight cramping today, like the start of period cramps but they left within about an hour. Also, no idea if this is pregnancy symptom or not but today I've been burping a lot and its been pretty smelly. Sooooo gross! Also my sex drive is quite increased but I'm so sleepy so catch 22 haha 

The biggest thing though is what's lacking...usually in TWW I get acne pretty good and not really any this time. Also temps usually fluctuate more but have stayed pretty consistent. My inner vaginal walls were very swollen last TWW and are not this time. :shrugs: may all mean a bunch of nothing but noting it anyway haha 

How's everyone else????


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> Elt-you're 10dpo tomorrow, you have to :test: plus-you chart looks very promising!

I will be testing in the morning! And fx that the slight cramps that I have been having on and off since last night are a good sign and not just mean old AF! I don't normally get AF like cramps until the day she comes, but that doesn't mean a thing, because I have had new symptoms before and still ended up with AF! We will see...

And Mama- I know what you mean about the lack of symptoms because I haven't had any out of the ordinary for me either except the light cramps. Here's to hoping it is a good sign for us both!


----------



## mummyclo

Hann12 said:


> Mummyclo I'm sorry to hear that, do they know what happened and if its something they can help with to avoid for next time? :hugs:

Nope, it was chromosonal and just 'bad luck' apparently :( 
I'm focusing on gettin healthy and having some me time before we try again though :)


----------



## MamaMac123

So no sooner do I say my temps are doing great and I have a big temp drop! Ugh! :dohh:
Still above cover line but not encouraging. Could be an implantation dip, especially if that hour of cramps yesterday was implantation related so maybe a good thing but I had a similar dip last month on the same day (9dpo) so that doesn't encourage me. Worried now I'm out but guess we'll see in next couple days...

Elt - how'd the test go!??????!

Mummyclo - :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Come on Elt!!! BFP!!


----------



## Hann12

We're waiting Elt lol!! FX!


----------



## runnergrl

she is so excited and busy doing the BFP happy dance, that she forgot to come on here and update us, lol:thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

Oh I hope so! Maybe she's not up yet though as she hasn't updated her temp for today? 
Runnergrl - wow yours had jumped up!


----------



## runnergrl

Hann12 said:


> Oh I hope so! Maybe she's not up yet though as she hasn't updated her temp for today?
> Runnergrl - wow yours had jumped up!

it did! i hope thats a good sign! I woke up at 5am, though and went back to sleep till 7. I temped at 7. hope this didnt affect the validity!


----------



## runnergrl

Seriously though-where are you Elt??


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I hope so! Maybe she's not up yet though as she hasn't updated her temp for today?
> Runnergrl - wow yours had jumped up!
> 
> it did! i hope thats a good sign! I woke up at 5am, though and went back to sleep till 7. I temped at 7. hope this didnt affect the validity!Click to expand...

I'm a lot cooler at 5 than at 7 almost by 1 degree celsius!


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I hope so! Maybe she's not up yet though as she hasn't updated her temp for today?
> Runnergrl - wow yours had jumped up!
> 
> it did! i hope thats a good sign! I woke up at 5am, though and went back to sleep till 7. I temped at 7. hope this didnt affect the validity!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a lot cooler at 5 than at 7 almost by 1 degree celsius!Click to expand...

I usually take my temp between 6:30 and 7. so I thought that would be more accurate.. but I know it also says to take your temp after at least 4 hours of sleep..soo...??? I didnt get up or anything, just woke up, checked to see what time it was and went back to sleep


----------



## mummyclo

Will you ladies help me with charting when I get round to AF?
I don't have a clue :(


----------



## Hann12

She must have got a bfp as she still hasn't updated her temp for today and she must be up by now!


----------



## runnergrl

mummyclo said:


> Will you ladies help me with charting when I get round to AF?
> I don't have a clue :(

of course!!!:hugs:


----------



## elt1013

Sorry to keep you waiting ladies, didn't have time today update before my pap and then had to work after. Unfortunately BFN this morning which I pretty much saw coming when I saw my temp. Still no AF but I am pretty she is on her way considering my usual temp drop. 

And I just noticed that mama and I seem to have matching charts today...BOO!!!


----------



## runnergrl

awww man!!! Im sorry ELT. And mama.. but I guess it still could possibly be implantation? any symptoms?


----------



## Hann12

Thats such a shame Elt, I was starting to get excited! FX its not AF. 

Weird how yours and mamas charts look the same as of today.


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - Boo to the :bfn:! :( my hopes have all kind of crashed today with my temp drop. When I checked my cervix today there was the slightest tint of blood to the cm but not even enough to call spotting. Thinking either its implantation bleeding/dip/and yesterday's cramps, or its AF gearing up for next day or so. Started cd12 last cycle but maybe the clomid will effect LP or something and will start Af sooner or it's possible I ov a day or 2 sooner than I think because I did get that pos opk several days before temp rise. :shrugs: still got FX that it implantation and will get my bfp but I'm readying myself for AF...

Runnergrl - :happydance: Nice temp rise!!!

Mummyclo - of course we will! :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

Hay mama, we have almost matching charts again, but bfn again for me today!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Mornin ladies! Took me 30 min to read all the post I've been missing! Sorry to those who the witch got ya :( baby dust to those still in the TWW! Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi Jessica! Good to hear from you. How are things going? Better I hope! 

Elt - so funny about our charts. Still holdin off on testing. Was planning to tomorrow but I may try to wait one more day. I remember I tested cd12 last time and the witch got me later in the day. Hate to waste the test just to have her show up a few hours later. I think she's on her witchy way unfortunately. Been really irritable today and slightly crampy and spotted a tiny bit this am. Hope I'm wrong but feeling rather resigned to my fate this cycle. Temp did go up a tad this am so who knows. Still hoping!


----------



## elt1013

Hi Jessica!

Mama- I too just started spotting, so I am pretty sure AF will be here in full swing later or tmrw. I am hoping yours is just implantation. It is weird that we both had temp rises this morning though, but AF on her way could explain that too, since she can seem to make them erratic sometimes. I am keeping my fx for you that you are implanting!

Can't wait for the rest of the tww'ers to tell us some good news! Come on ladies..BFP BFP!


----------



## Hann12

Mama just saw your temp - has AF started? :(

How about you elt? 

Any updates Isaac and runnergrl?


----------



## runnergrl

No update for me. Still just waiting to test. Sunday.


----------



## MamaMac123

AF isn't in full swing yet but I'm spotting lightly today. With the temp drop I'm sure I'm out. Just waiting for :witch: to arrive. Probably by tonight or tomorrow. Odd to have so much spotting beforehand though. Maybe it's the clomid affecting things. Usually only spot the day before and I've been spotting very lightly for 3 days now :(


----------



## banana07

Sorry for the BFN and AF on her way girls :)

Good Luck on Sunday Runnergirl x

I'm heading over your way tomorrow Issacralph your south west England aren't you?? I'm heading to crediton, devon to see my sister. Flying into Bristol. I might bump into you and not know it!!! Haha!!! :D

Means I won't be on for the weekend but fx for anyone testing, runnergirl and I still have my fx for you girls that its not AF x Issacralph where are you in your cycle now??

:D


----------



## Hann12

Mama if its AF then it could be a progesterone issue that's causing the spotting - it's very typical to have that amount of spotting with insufficient progesterone plus that's also very common with pcos. I know you took the bloods on the wrong dpo but did you also get them done 7dpo? 

Banana have a great time with your sister!


----------



## banana07

banana07 said:


> Sorry for the BFN and AF on her way girls :)

Oh Jes just realised I did a big smiley face after the above comment instead of a sad face.... Sorry Girls!!! :flower:

:dust: to everyone over the weekend :)


----------



## elt1013

Af officially showed up...CD1 for me. Can't wait til Sunday runnergrl!

And it's ok (about the smiley) banana, thanks. I'm alright...seems to get easier every month. Of course I would love a BFP, but in the meantime, I will enjoy every one on one moment with my precious little girl that I am already so lucky to have!


----------



## runnergrl

elt1013 said:


> Af officially showed up...CD1 for me. Can't wait til Sunday runnergrl!
> 
> And it's ok (about the smiley) banana, thanks. I'm alright...seems to get easier every month. Of course I would love a BFP, but in the meantime, I will enjoy every one on one moment with my precious little girl that I am already so lucky to have!

:hug: I love your attitude!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry AF got you elt, totally share the same view point as you cuz if I could never have anymore babies Isaac is the best & so lucky to have him but would love to give him a sibling!
I'm about 8dpo today feeling good apart from I've picked up my boys cough & cold, boobs started to feel tender which is quite good for me usually start much sooner, acupuncture paying off me reckons! Started cramping lightly today which is quite normal for this time too. Not testing until next wed as I need to get a blood hcg as I've got tubal test on thursday so need to know for sure! 

Banana yeah I live in torquay so won't be too far away from you & I was in exeter xmas shopping yesterday so our paths may well cross, he he! Have a nice time

Good look for tomoz runnergrl!

Sorry if AF is coming mama, at least your ovulating & hopefully just a matter of time! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Sorry AF came elt :( great way to see it though!

IsaacRalph - wow holding out until 13dpo to test! That's pretty patient! 
Hope the symptoms hold off and AF stays away. 

Had a week of DD being poorly and not sleeping so was glad that she finally slept last night, big relief! Feel loads better for it!


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - :hugs: sorry Hun...love your positive attitude though! You're a great cycle buddy! 

Runnergrl - good luck testing!!!!!! FX!!!

Isaac - fx for you too!!!! 

Afm - okay....so total temp rise today???? Wth? But technically my flow is light today. I think it's cd1 but with the rise in temp I marked it as spotting instead of light for now. Going to see what this "AF" becomes. So far it's really watery...not the normal bright red of cd1. So odd. If she doesn't start full force by tomorrow morning I may go ahead and test. The temp rise is so odd. 

Hann - is there any downside to trying progesterone cream? I don't see my doc again till Feb now thanks to the terrible task of having to reschedule my apt for yesterday. :dohh: so I'm thinking of trying progesterone cream myself next cycle. I know it worked for you!


----------



## Hann12

Weird mama! Maybe it's not AF? Def test if it's not in full by tomorrow -FX. 

As for progesterone cream, apparently there are no negatives to using it as we can't over dose on progesterone. During ovulation average levels are around 30-40ng but during pregnancy they rise to around 200ng, so if you use the cream there is no way it can give you that amount, it can give you about 20-50 depending on your absorption I think so just tops up your regular amount. It's worth a try, I used wellness serenity. I also recommended it to a friend who had similar LP issues and she got her BFP first time using it too after she had been trying just over a year.


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Hann! Def will give a try assuming I'm not pregnant now. No idea what to think at the moment. Will just see how the day goes I guess. I had normal period type cramps last night but today nothing. It's so not the norm for me. Very odd. May just be the clomid affecting things though I don't know if it does that or not. :shrugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

can I join you girls ? I have a 2year and 3 month old and we are going to ttc after the end of this cycle so in just a few weeks eeep !!! should I really wait for the first af ?


----------



## Hann12

Welcome Mrs Doddy! I read your post first of all like you had a 2 year old and a 3 month old and now were trying for the next one, I was like wow she's hard core wanting another so soon! Hope the TTC goes well - this is a great thread :)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Oh lol I didn't notice that !! No def only have one lol


----------



## elt1013

Welcome Mrs Doddy!


----------



## runnergrl

Welcome and good luck!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome to the group!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Well AF is in full swing tonight so pretty sure that temp rise today was a fluke. Will prob be nice and low again tomorrow...cd1 for me! Going to do clomid 3-7 this cycle instead of 5-9 and see if that helps me ov a few days sooner. Think I'll look into the progesterone cream too this time around.


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl- so excited for tmrw!

Mama- cycle buddies again...CD3 for me and CD2 for you. Hopefully both of us will ovulate "on time", so we can stay tww buddies too!

Issac- anything new?

banana- what CD are you?

Hann- hope you are enjoying those kicks...are you feeling them more often now?


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay cycle buddies!!! Fx we both ov on time! 

Huge temp drop for me today as expected. Rise yesterday must have been a fluke. Grabbed my clomid refill today so I'm all set to start that up again tomorrow! Bring on the new cycle!


----------



## runnergrl

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/E2218871-7A24-41C6-9820-266B40CA4699-38094-00001515F64BA8BD.jpg


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/E2218871-7A24-41C6-9820-266B40CA4699-38094-00001515F64BA8BD.jpg

Congratulations runnergrl so so happy for you!xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Oooh nice line runner girl congratulations xx


----------



## Hann12

Yay huge congratulations runnergrl! What an amazing early Xmas present!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats runnergrl! I bet this christmas gift tops all others this year!


----------



## runnergrl

It sure does!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Any symptoms this time around runnergrl? X


----------



## runnergrl

Yes. Cramps the whole tww and the past few days my boobies have been really sore! That's my dead giveaway. And I craved meat and spicy peppers!


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> Yes. Cramps the whole tww and the past few days my boobies have been really sore! That's my dead giveaway. And I craved meat and spicy peppers!

I've had all of those but cramps were really bad yesterday, normal for me to have sore boobs! Love spicy peppers jalepeno I craved them when pregnant with Isaac! Had extra on pizza the other day & big slab of steak last night! Period like cramps or different?


----------



## runnergrl

No-similar cramps. A little different maybe. When are you testing?


----------



## IsaacRalph

runnergrl said:


> No-similar cramps. A little different maybe. When are you testing?

Well haven't got any hpt's & not going to get any this month, Xmas presents & food to buy this month! Will be finding out on wed sometime cuz I have to have blood hcg before Tubal test but as the days are going buy I think its just a normal cycle for me I'm afraid to say :-( very pleased we finally got a bfp around here hopefully it will be the break we all need to get more bfp's rolling in!


----------



## elt1013

Wow, HUGE congrats runnergrl!!! That is amazing and you deserve it!

Isaac- Sounds very promising for you too...we so need another BFP in here!


----------



## HappyCpl

Congrats Runner!!! Merry Christmas!!! I hope we have more Christmas BFP's.


----------



## HappyCpl

Welcome Mrs. Doddy. Good luck to ya. This is an awesome group of ladies we have in here!


----------



## MamaMac123

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: 

Yay Runnergrl!!!!! So glad at least one of the TWW buddies had some luck!!! We needed a :bfp: around here! Wishing you a very happy healthy 9 months with your rainbow baby! :hugs:

You next Isaac, you next!!!! Fx! :dust:

Afm - started up my clomid again last night. Switching from cd 5-9 to cd 3-7 to hopefully ov a couple days sooner. Also from what I understand taking it cd1-5 ups the chances of multiple eggs while cd5-9 ups the chance of a fully matured egg so going 3-7 sort of splits the difference and gives you a good mix of multiple mature eggs :shrugs: we'll see...hubs and I would love twinners! 

Speaking of twins my friend having the twin boys is at like 36 weeks or something now! Home stretch for her! So exciting! 

How's everyone else doing????


----------



## marieb

CONGRATULATIONS Runnergrl!!!

So, so happy for you :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Marieb - crazy to see how far your baby has come! I remember when you got your :bfp: and now look how far you are! Dang I've been here awhile....lol


----------



## runnergrl

i was just a few days behind Marieb, but its ok cause IM BACK!

Mama- good luck with the clomid this cycle!

Isaac--- I know its time to test! lets see that BFP!


----------



## ooSweetPea

More BFP please!!! 

Hugs to all!


----------



## runnergrl

ooSweetPea said:


> More BFP please!!!
> 
> Hugs to all!

what she said!


----------



## banana07

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: RUNNERGIRL - CONGRATULATIONS!! so happy for you x Hopefully you will start a good trend on here now!! 

Afm, went to the fertility specailist today just back now and as I expected got the usual its only been 6 months and your only 27 blah blah blah everything I didn't want to hear. She pretty much told me to "relax" as someone who is dealing with people ttc every day I would have thought that was the stupidest thing to say. Yeah like I haven't been told or tried that before :growlmad::growlmad:. She did an exam on my breasts and an internal exam and said everything looked ok from that point of view she said they wouldn't do anything so early but I pretty much begged and she will send me for a scan to check for cysts etc... She wants me to wait a min of 3 months before they doin anything else. Told me 2-3times a week was not enough to be bding and should be at least 3-4 every week not just the week I think I'm ovulating. She told me to throw away the OPKs etc... 

I told her that I only started the OPKs again this month after not using them for 2 months. She was very text book about the whole thing. She saw my bloods from October and said even tho I am convinced I ov on CD19 hence the CD21 & CD26 bloods she "has" to go by the CD21 bloods which means my Progestrone is a little bit low. She was very nice but considering ttc is something so personal (not like breaking a leg or something) she was very text book about the whole thing. So bottom line is she is sending me for a scan but said she doesn't expect anything to come out of it and it should happen itself over the next couple of months. 200 for that apt and I almost didn't even get the lousy scan.


----------



## HollySSmith

Congrats runnergirl! I've been stalking this thread and hope to see more :bfp: soon!


----------



## banana07

Oh she also said if I am not preg in 3months that she will put me on clomid - which I think is a bit extreme as I really am convinced I am ov - its hardly conincidence that I get a pos opk on pretty much the same day everymonth. But I suppose I was giving out in the last post that she didn't want to do anything!! And yes I know she is the really doc not the google doc. I just feel a bit disheartened even tho I know she is prob right, I just wanted her to fix it all for me straight away!!! Silly I know!!


----------



## banana07

Omg Holly I cannot believe you are 31 weeks and Marie B you are so far on too!! Even tho it feels like it is taking us forever time really flys in some senses!!! :)


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks banana and holly! I am so happy. anxious to see my betas from tomorrow! Good luck banana and they rest of my girls in here! cant wait till everyone has their BFP!!


----------



## Hann12

Banana your appointment sounds a bit like mine with the specialist. I know to them 6 months is nothing but to us every month is a life time! I guess at least they are doing the scan to see if they can see anything. I was also told that they could put me on clomid in a few months but I wasn't all that keen because apparently if you are ovulating on your own it can over stimulate the ovaries which is a bad thing. Not sure why lol!! I hope it just happens for you now, the month I had my scan I also got my BFP so who knows!

Runnergrl - are you taking the progesterone? Hope the betas go well!

IssacRalph - good luck for tomorrow - its a good date to get a BFP being the 12/12/12 - and its my 32nd birthday. Good times all round ;)

mamamac - i think it was a good plan to change the clomid to CD 3-7. FX it works this time and you ovulate even sooner!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hann12 said:


> Banana your appointment sounds a bit like mine with the specialist. I know to them 6 months is nothing but to us every month is a life time! I guess at least they are doing the scan to see if they can see anything. I was also told that they could put me on clomid in a few months but I wasn't all that keen because apparently if you are ovulating on your own it can over stimulate the ovaries which is a bad thing. Not sure why lol!! I hope it just happens for you now, the month I had my scan I also got my BFP so who knows!
> 
> Runnergrl - are you taking the progesterone? Hope the betas go well!
> 
> IssacRalph - good luck for tomorrow - its a good date to get a BFP being the 12/12/12 - and its my 32nd birthday. Good times all round ;)
> 
> mamamac - i think it was a good plan to change the clomid to CD 3-7. FX it works this time and you ovulate even sooner!

Hey thanks han, feeling a bit fed up reall, feeling totally not pregnant, have my normal periody feeling with the boring normal headache! I wouldn't even bother having the bloods if I wasn't having my test on Thursday its just going to confirm a bfn! I'm getting so bored & fed up with it all I'm seriously thinking about going back on bcp for 6 months or so, so I can get ttc out of my head! If i'm lucky enough to have another baby I will not be putting myself through this again, no way its soul destroying! proper pms mood talking, tomorrow the world will be a better place but for now arghhhhh! catch up with everyone soon xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Happy birthday for tomorrow han xx


----------



## banana07

Awww Issac - sorry to hear you like that. We all know how you feel and yes tomorrow the world will be a better place, its the auld catch 22 of ttc not only do you have to deal with not being pregnant but its when emotions are at an all time high with AF in the building. Some months just seem to get us worse then others. Chin up and hopefully you'll feel a little better about it tomorrow. 

My sister gave me a book called bump & gring "the a-z survival guide for when you're trying to get pregnant and sick of being told to relax!" I've read the first chapter and its brillant really light hearted and so so easy to relate too! 

Thanks Hann - yeah least I got my scan we'll I don't know when it is yet but hopefully soon. Yeah I know 6 months is nothing to them but like I said to her if I wanted to wait the year I would have went public so as I am paying a fortune for it does it matter if I am 1 month ttc or 6 or 10 months??? Its all money to them she agreed after I said that to her. Yeah I really don't think the clomid is necessary but suppose if I'm not preg in 3 months I'll be desperate and try anything!! I might try the progesterone cream this month or its prob too late this month is it I'm CD14 don't think I've ovd yet.....?????


----------



## runnergrl

happy birthday hann! and no-Im not taking progesterone this time. Had it checked and it was at 28!! so good!


----------



## elt1013

banana- it is sad that it comes down to money for them when they are dealing with people's lives! And...I don't think I could count how many times I have been told that I am trying too hard and just need to relax. I feel like just because I am talking about ttc doesn't give just anyone the right to give me their opinions on it.

Isaac- I feel ya...I am thinking about just NTNP after this cycle and stopping all the charting and stuff. After 4 years of NTNP and about 8 or so months of ttc, I am just starting to think that it isn't meant to be and if it happens, it happens. I may just use up the opks I have and not buy anymore. Not sure yet though as I am still thinking about it.

runnergrl- how exciting...make sure you update us with the betas.

Mama- I agree with the others on the clomid. I don't know much about it, but it is worth a try and you can always adjust next cycle if you need to.

AFM- I got my pap and lab results back...all normal except my white blood cell count is a little high, so I have to have them done again on Friday. I am just glad that all the hormonal stuff came back normal and especially the pap since I have had a couple abnormal ones in the past (only when I was pregnant). And AF seems to be pretty much gone, so onto the wait for o! 

So nice to have all you preggo ladies coming back and wishing all of us well. Glad everything is going well!


----------



## elt1013

Happy Birthday Hann!!! <3:cake:<3


----------



## HappyCpl

How is everyone today?

Hann - Hope you had a great birthday!!

Isaac - Don't give up. Your time will come as it will for all of us. 

Banana - It drives me absolutely bonkers for someone to tell me to relax while TTC. ESP a doctor. I want to scream, "Look pal... My insurance company is paying you good money for me to come see you. DO NOT blow me off." We are going next week to a new OB/GYN for a second opinion. My husband and I are going to tell him that we want to be aggressive in finding out what's wrong with both of us. I am a little worried with what's going on with me due to all of my pain. My endo had never hurt me this bad. About 6 months or so ago we got 2 positive HPT's. they were faint, but even hubby could see them so they had to be there. The next day I take another... Only it's neg. Flo showed up 2 - 3 days later. I have had constant pain since then. The Ned month I ended up in the ER I was in so much pain. The U/S tech said there was fluid in my uterus, but thats all. My regular physician didn't ever follow up or anything and pretty much called me a liar. So banana, I know where you're coming from. I share your frustrations.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for your lovely messages, I had a lovely birthday but very manic few days with Christmas stuff happening too. 

Just caught up though!

Issacralph - I take it you got a negative and you had the procedure today. I hope it went well. I can imagine how frustrated you feel so don't blame you for wanting to take a break. Def don't think about it over Xmas - eat and drink what you want and enjoy your time with your family then think about it more in the new year with a fresh head. Thinking of you. 

Runnergrl - that's great about your progesterone levels yay!! When is the due date? 

Happycpl, elt, banana and mama - good luck catching the eggy this time but enjoy the Xmas festivities and have some bubbles too!


----------



## runnergrl

glad to hear you had a good birthday Hann! thanks for coming back to report.

got second round of betas done today, first was 63, second was 212! Looking fantastic! :wohoo:

:hug: to all the other ladies!!!


----------



## elt1013

Great news runnergrl!


----------



## HappyCpl

That's great runner!


----------



## HappyCpl

That's great runner!


----------



## banana07

Thats great news Runnergirls - delighted for you x

Glad you had a good birthday Hann :) :cake:

I couldn't be more frustrated right now if I tried :sad2: Started using OPKs again this month after AF arrived 3 days early last month and low and behold got my smiley face last night but of course DH had zero interest in bding and I mean zero - I amlost begged him. He had been up since 5am yesterday morning and didn't really sleep the night before so I semi understand. Cried myself to sleep (quietly he didn't hear me I'm not that sad!!). Opkd again this morning and smiley face was gone (no smiley face yesterday morning either) its the first time I've only ever got 1 smiley face I must have just missed it yesterday morning and got the end of it last night. We bd Wednesday night and I'll do everything in my power to do it tonight even tho he is up since 5am again today. Last month he was rearing to go previous month he gave out to me for updating him on the OPKs so much and previous month he said I should be telling him about the OPks. Like wtf!?!?!?! :shrug:

So I''m pretty much feeling 100% out already. I just can't believe it another month wasted, cried all the way into work this morning in the car too. :sad2:

If my smiley was gone this morning do you think I have def Ov'd ?? The pack says it gives you 24-36hours from the smiley face?? :shrug:


----------



## Hann12

Banana - firstly big :hugs: secondly no I don't think you have necessarily missed it. If you DTD on Weds then thats brilliant, if you didn't do it yesterday when you had the smiley face but do today then I think thats fine. There is a good chance you won't ovulate until tonight or tomorrow morning even - its normally 24-48 hours after the smiley/positive. Do you take temps? I have a feeling not but thought I'd ask as you'd know for sure that way. Don't despair just get one in tonight and FX you will catch it. I'd say that there will be some up there from weds still anyway though. 
Its horrible TTC when you don't have support. Men just don't get it like we do, they don't realise the information we have and feeling of both control (because we can tell when its going to happen) and lack of control we have (because we need them and the hopelessness that it doesn't just happen). Its such a hard thing to do that in theory should be so easy. Please don't get upset though, you aren't out. Good luck for tonight x


----------



## banana07

Thanks Hann, I was praying someone would be online to tell me everything was going to be ok!!! 

Was talking to DH this morning and I said "thanks" for last night. He said he was sorry but he wasn't fit to fart last night but that he "will give it to me!!!" :winkwink: tonight. I told him its prob to late. I had really bad pain (usually do around ov) last night so I am afraid it could have happend during the night I even for the first time felt a weird flutter which I read months ago is the actual egg bursting out although on a tiny few women acutally feel it - I had forgotten about it until it happend last night. 

Oh and the pain was on my left side for the first time in 5 months, I think I was extra upset cause I thought maybe the right side doesn't have good eggs thats why I haven't got pregnant so I was excited when I felt it all on the left. Yeah so hopefully bding will happen tonight. 

Although if having sex like a rabbit this last 6 months hasn't worked I doubt these two long shots will work!

Looks like Aunt Flow will be joining us on Christmas Day or Stephens/Boxing Day :xmas21: :xmas11:


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everyone! 

Hann - Happy be-lated birthday!!! Hope it was wonderful! 

Runnergrl - :happydance: for the progesterone levels!!! All sounds great! 

Isaac - :hugs: I know there's not much to say but I know how frustrated you feel. We're all here for you. 

Banana - I'd be so pissed about that fertility visit! Going private and paying the big bucks to get the worst advice ever?! I'm amazed you didn't punch her in the face! Glad you fought for the scan. Has your DH been tested? I can't remember. Should look into that if not. We're thinking that in a couple more cycles if not luck. Also sorry DH's schedule messed with your ov this cycle :( that must be so frustrating. I'm lucky in that sense because my DH will do whatever whenever if its the right "time" but I bet a lot of that comes from knowing how hard and long it's been just to get me ovulating at all. Chin up and hope your DH shows some more support. We always say they don't understand it the same way we do, which is true! Haha, but I think it's easy to forget how ttc affects them. Just us being all psycho about it can't be fun on their end. Hang in there! 

Happycpl - good luck with you appointments coming up! Sounds like you and DH have a good game plan! Make them take you seriously! 

Elt - how's your cycle coming a long? Sorry you're feeling so frustrated :hugs: I think a lot of us are there....I feel better now I'm finally ovulating but I can't imagine how frustrated I'll be after trying as long as some of you have. Try to hang in there :hugs:

Afm - chart looking a bit odd. Had a very slow but steady incline since the massive AF drop. Very out of character for me since in usually up and down like a toto till ov hits. I dreamt last night I was pregnant even though I just had a full AF. Haha oh wishful thinking. Sucks to wake up sometimes. I've been crazy tired lately though. Probably just the effects of AF. Will start my opks mid next week prob. Ready to get another try going!


----------



## banana07

Thanks Mamamac :) Frustration is an understatement!! We haven't had DH tested yet after all my researching to find somewhere that will do it quickly. We just haven't had the time between, the new house, christmas and visit to my sister in the Uk last week and work is manic for both of us at the moment. We all know we have good and bad days and today is def a bad day, I feel like I am loosing my mind today!! Haven't done stitch of work today just gone daft googling "Have I Ov'd yet!!". 

So I have figured the best and worst case scenarios - see if you agree

The situation!!

Tuesday Morning CD14 - Neg OPK
Wednesday Morning CD15 - Neg OPK (DTD that night)
Thursday Morning (8am - fmu) CD16 - Neg OPK
Thursday Night CD16 (10pm) - Pos OPK
Friday Morning CD17 - Neg OPK :(

(I usually get Pos OPK on CD18 & Ov on CD19 but went back to OPKs after AF arrived 3 days early - which the above now explains why - I've obv started Oving earlier for some reason!)

Worst Case Scenario 

I just missed the Surge Thursday morning so say would have got smiley at 10am the min time to ov after that would have been 12 hours so 10pm on Thursday night with the egg lasting a Min of 12 hours bring me to the egg dying at 10am this morning :(

Best Case Scenario 

I had a short Surge starting at 10pm last night to the max ovulation time of 36 hours bring us to 10am Saturday morning and the egg surviving for 24hours bring us to 10am Sunday morning. 

So summary is worst case scenario egg died at 10am this morning & Best case Scenario egg won't die until 10am Sunday morning so If we go for the middle I have until 10am tomorrow morning!!!

See told you I was gone batty this morning !!! :D

I have still have some cramps but def not as bad as they were last night - they kept me awake last night.


----------



## banana07

Oh and Hann no I don't take temps usually just the OPks (not last 2 months) but I get really bad cramps and usually cover bd for a good few days around Ov time... (except this month of course!)

Oh and Issac forgot to reply to you. We were in Torquay last weekend on the Saturday, it was late in the evening and we went for a lovely walk all the Christmas lights where on :) We went shopping in exeter on the Sunday also went to Bucklfastleight, Wildecombe on the Moores - Super nice weekend :) 

Mamamac - I think I've missed something.... Did you get AF?? I'm all self consumed this weather - Sorry!!! What CD are you now??? 

Happy how are you getting on - we are usually very close together in cycle aren't we??? I'm CD17 today and as you can see from last post Ov yesterday, today or tomorrow!! :D


----------



## banana07

Oh no just wrote another long post and lost it - prob best don't want to bore ye to death!!! 
 
Will try post it again later!!!


----------



## runnergrl

i think you have good timing banana, we only managed to dtd once around O time this cycle and look where it got me! Id say you have a great shot! and tonight, get one more BD in and you'll be covered. Wed BD with thursday smiley is really ideal!


----------



## Hann12

I'd agree with runnergrl that you've done well DTD on the weds. I'm sure tonights will help too but it only takes one lucky little guy :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - hey Hun. You def have been thinking on this today. Sorry the BD didn't work out for ya. But tonight sounds promising ;) and sounds like DH might have a few good plans for ya lol. 

I'm with Runner and Hann, I think you have yourself covered. You still have a good shot. Don't count yourself out yet. But this def explains why AF showed up so early. 

AFM - CD 17 and not even a sign of OV in the near future. I have little to no CM so it'll prob be another week or so. I see a very long cycle this month as I typically OV around CD20.


----------



## banana07

Thanks girls! I just seen the post I thought I had lost! 

I think my little analysis has cheered me up a little, I've came home early lit the fire about to put dinner and going for a shower and putting on some nice knickers then when I here DH car pulling up gonna phone him on private number and tell him there is a girl in his bedroom who needs police assistance (hes a policeman!) I'm very excited have to run now and get all in place!!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## HappyCpl

Whoohoo!!! Hubby will LOVE that!!! Good luck to ya! Hmmm ... Maybe I should surprise my hubby tonight. Hehe


----------



## Hann12

Good luck banana!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana, how'd it go this weekend with hubby?

How is everyone doing? It's been quiet in here this weekend.


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - you crack me up lady! Hope the police inspection went well and helps pay out a bfp this cycle!!! Fx!

I did get my AF...cd11 at the moment. Goin to start my opks here in a day or two. Hoping the change in clomid dates helps bring my ov up a few days. May need to up my dosage but had to wait for doc to do that. Blah. 

How is everyone else?? Getting ready for holidays? We're traveling to the states next weekend to see my brothers family but will be back home for Christmas Eve. Will prob ovulate while at my brothers which I nice and awkward haha The funny part is that we were there for US Thanksgiving last cycle during ov haha oh well...do what we gotta do eh? Lol


----------



## MamaMac123

So quiet in here! Where is everyone?? 

Got a surprise call today. Dr had a cancellation and was able to get me in this afternoon :happydance: 

Had an exam and she up'd my clomid dose for next cycle to hopefully get me ovulating on time. (Hopefully wont need it! Fx!) Also got the order for new 21 day bloods for next cycle when I'm on the higher dose of clomid. She said my progesterone was 13 which is pretty low but normal considering it was only a day or so after ov. Hopefully I'll ov sooner on the higher dose next cycle so day 21 bloods will be better results. I asked about progesterone cream and she said that's an option but we should get me ov on schedule first. 

As for this cycle, cd12 today. Just did my first opk which as expected was negative but had a faint line. Will start doing them daily now. 

How is everyone else???


----------



## runnergrl

oh im good, just had literally the longest day of my life!! Woke up at 5:30, showered and got dressed for my 2 interviews in Houston, drove my son over to a friends who watched him for me all day, drove 3+hours to houston, got a surprise call for another interview, went on 3 interviews, 11, 12;45, and 2;00, ate lunch and drove 4+ hours home (stuck in traffic the last hour, aaaaaaaarg!!!!!!!!!!!) 
Just got home and I am WIPED OUT!

Please Pray I get one of these awesome jobs!


----------



## MamaMac123

Good luck Runnergrl! Fx!!!


----------



## banana07

Hey, as is happening alot lately I wrote a message back yesterday and lost it and didn't have time to go back and do it and now I can only remember half o what I wrote. 

Mama, yes I remember now you saying you were changing your clomid this cycle so you obv got AF. Great you got into the doc early too. 

Afm, Yes my Garda/Police Inspection went very well if I do say so myself, I even got an extra helping that night and the following morning for my troubles!!! :D

Have my pelvic scan this afternoon to see if they can check for cysts. I'm 50/50 on whether there is something wrong as I have the main No.1 symptom of having cysts which is the constant dull cramps but I do belive I am Ov reguarly on schedule so I just don' t know. I don't know if they will be able to tell me there and there but hopefully. I was talking to another friend last night and she had cysts before and said the way she found out was constant cramps so she is the 3rd or 4th person in the last 2-3 weeks to tell me the same. I've had these constant cramps for years now used to think it was the coil and then imaginery symptoms from ttc but I know its not that now so has to be something. Like I have them right now and AF is not due until Stephens Day/Boxing Day...

Oh yes I know the right answer is no but.... AF is due the day after Christmas day or possibly the Day after so On Christmas Day I will be CD10/11 - I know the right thing to do is ignore it a BFN would ruin Christmas Day but imagine what a BFP would be like on Christmas Day.... It to high risk plus I usually know when she is on her way so I'll know not to test ..... Oh decisions decisions....!! What do ye think???

Sorry Runnergirl I almost forgot about you!! fingers and toes all crossed for you and those Jobs!! :D Is it just the interview which was so far away from you or the job itself???


----------



## runnergrl

The jobs are far away. We are moving


----------



## Hann12

Banana how did the scan go? Hope it was okay! Remember that when I had mine they told me I had cysts then when I got pregnant they looked again and said they were mistaken so take it with a pinch of salt! 

Mama - looking forward to seeing how the change in clomid days makes a difference! 

Good luck with the jobs runnergrl! 

I'm half way through the pregnancy tomorrow - where did that time go?! 

Issacralph - have we lost you?


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann - How exciting! 

Banana - let us know how your can went. Hoping all is well and hoping for answers or you.

Mama - that's great for the early appointment. Fx'd you won't need the new Clomid 

Runner - Good luck to ya. Hope you hear good news soon 

Isaac - hope all is well with you :hugs:

AFM - I'm on CD20. Lots of CM yesterday and lots of pressure. Had some sharp pains on my left side too. So I'm pretty sure I Ov'd yesterday. BD'f last night and the night before. Laid with my legs up afterwards too. We canceled our appointment for tomorrow. It's just too close to Christmas. We are going to wait and see what's in God's plan for us for now.


----------



## MamaMac123

Feel like everything's on track for ov hopefully by the weekend! Bummer is DH is pretty sick :( he just saw the doc and has bronchitis and the starts of pneumonia in one lung :( my poor babe. So fx the med help and he's feeling better by ov time! Don't want to miss a whole cycle!


----------



## HappyCpl

MamaMac123 said:


> Feel like everything's on track for ov hopefully by the weekend! Bummer is DH is pretty sick :( he just saw the doc and has bronchitis and the starts of pneumonia in one lung :( my poor babe. So fx the med help and he's feeling better by ov time! Don't want to miss a whole cycle!

Hope he gets to feeling better. Sounds like he has it prett rough. Just tell him you'll do all the work ;-) he should love that. Hehe. Besides, it's the best cure when you're sick. Hehe


----------



## runnergrl

hope he gets better soon mama! BUT my husband was sick as a dog this past cycle and I was only able to con him into having sex once and BAM here we are!

I got offered BOTH jobs I wanted!! Thank you Lord!!!!!! I am taking the fitness job and start Jan 2!!


----------



## HappyCpl

runnergrl said:


> hope he gets better soon mama! BUT my husband was sick as a dog this past cycle and I was only able to con him into having sex once and BAM here we are!
> 
> I got offered BOTH jobs I wanted!! Thank you Lord!!!!!! I am taking the fitness job and start Jan 2!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thats great news runnergrl - all good stuff happening for you yay!!

Mama - hope you manage to DTD with DH, he sounds pretty rough though, what bad timing. Hope you don't get it.


----------



## banana07

Well done Runnergirl delighted for you - so the new house new baby thing must be true!!! - Hopefully it will work for us I am hoping to be in our new house the end of January / early february :) 

Mamamac - boo about DH hopefully you will still get to bd and catch the eggy!!!

Hann - thats unreal, cannot believe your half way through!!! Hope all is keeping well for you x

Happycpl - its mad how far apart we are now we were identical the last 2 cycles now I'm CD 23 and 5/6/7 dpo!!! 

Afm, nothing really happening here think i'm 6/7dpo well got my smiley this night last week .... Had really bad cramps and a rock hard stomach last night but I think it might have just been really bad wind - had pretty bad lower cramps today and a bit now but again usually have these just not as bad. Oh the scan nearly forgot to tell ye. Well had it yesterday and the dr was really really nice she said I def don't have PCOS or any kind of cysts everything looks to be in perfect order lining of womb, size etc.... she cannot see anything that would or should stop me getting pregnant. I am back to see the consultant on 28th Feb so nothing else going to happen until then except I will get DH tested in January. So def good news on that front but still leaves me clueless as to why I'm not pregnant!!!


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies, sorry I have been MIA so long but DD and I were very sick (the flu, I think) since Saturday. Glad we are both feeling better now on time for the holidays. It wouldn't have been very fun to be sick on Christmas!

Congrats runnergrl again! You deserve all the great things happening to you!

Mama- I have been too sick to DTD appropriately aswell and of course the worst timing ever! Oh well, like runnergrl said, it only takes once!

banana- It is nice to hear that the problem isn't you, but it leaves the question...what is the problem then? Sometimes that is almost worse! It's not that you want anything to be wrong with DH either, but atleast if we knew what was wrong, maybe it could be fixed! The not knowing why drives me nuts!!

Hann- you are flying right through this. Before you know it, you will be holding your new bundle of joy! 

Happy- Are you in the tww now?

AFM- positive opks the past 2 days (both darker than the control), but I wasn't able to temp until this morning because I had a fever on and off for the last several days. When I temped this morning, my temp was in pre o range from the last several cycles, so maybe I will o today. I was able to muster up the strength yesterday to BD but didn't the several days before that, so hopefully it will be enough.


----------



## MamaMac123

:wohoo: Congrats on the job Runnergrl!

Elt - glad you and DH ate on the mend! Fx for a bfp this cycle! Hopefully I'm just a few days behind you and will be joining the TWW together ;)

Banana - great news about the results! So glad you don't have pcos....it's a nightmare! 

Afm - DH is doing much better (thank goodness!). Opk is still negative but cm is turning toward ew today so I think it's on it's way :) 

Headed to the states for the weekend. If I'm not on again before, have a Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hello ladies. I hope we have some more BFP's soon. I hope Isaac is well. Sure do miss her. 

Is anyone testing soon? Elt, hope you catch your eggy. Glad y'all are feeling better.

Banana- well, that was good news about your scan. Hope you have good results with hubby. Maybe you'll have a Christmas present  hehe. 

I'm on CD23 and about 3 DPO. I did buy me a BBT tonight for next cycle, but hoping we won't need it. This cycle has been different, but not looking into it too much. Here is where I am so far...
1.) tender breasts
2.) cm that was watery-EW for only 4 days. Typically, this lasts about 8-10 days for me with me OV on day 4 of the watery-EW mess. Lol
3.) Frequent urination. I've not increased my fluids, no pain while going pee, and when I go, it's not just a dribble. But I'm going about every hour. 
4.) Sharp pains yesterday, but they didn't last long and went away on their own. They were towards the middle. Not really on the RT or LT. 

No nausea this month. Not like I normally get, so that's always nice. I did decide to start temping next month. Just to see if there is any kind of pattern for me. Any advice on temping?


----------



## HappyCpl

MamaMac123 said:


> :wohoo: Congrats on the job Runnergrl!
> 
> Elt - glad you and DH ate on the mend! Fx for a bfp this cycle! Hopefully I'm just a few days behind you and will be joining the TWW together ;)
> 
> Banana - great news about the results! So glad you don't have pcos....it's a nightmare!
> 
> Afm - DH is doing much better (thank goodness!). Opk is still negative but cm is turning toward ew today so I think it's on it's way :)
> 
> Headed to the states for the weekend. If I'm not on again before, have a Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!

Merry Christmas, glad DH is feeling better. Good luck!


----------



## Hann12

Hi all just a quickie to stay I'm away for Christmas for a week but will hopefully still be able to read. Hope you all have a lovely one and have great celebrations with your families. I really hope there are some bfp late Xmas presents in here for you all. 
Thinking of you and keeping my FX

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## elt1013

I have a question for anyone who may be able to help. I am really confused this cycle because I am on day 4 of blazing positive (darker than the control line) opks. Cervix high, soft, open and EWCM all 4 days also. Maybe my body is trying to o and having trouble, so it keeps trying? Anyone ever had this many days of positives before?
I am actually a little relieved though, as it gives us more time to bd, but just confused with the multiple positives...


----------



## HappyCpl

elt1013 said:


> I have a question for anyone who may be able to help. I am really confused this cycle because I am on day 4 of blazing positive (darker than the control line) opks. Cervix high, soft, open and EWCM all 4 days also. Maybe my body is trying to o and having trouble, so it keeps trying? Anyone ever had this many days of positives before?
> I am actually a little relieved though, as it gives us more time to bd, but just confused with the multiple positives...

Elt, I have had the same thing happen to me. I typically have 3 days. But the month that I had longer (5 days of + OPK) I ended up having a cyst. I hope this is not the case for you.


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for anyone who may be able to help. I am really confused this cycle because I am on day 4 of blazing positive (darker than the control line) opks. Cervix high, soft, open and EWCM all 4 days also. Maybe my body is trying to o and having trouble, so it keeps trying? Anyone ever had this many days of positives before?
> I am actually a little relieved though, as it gives us more time to bd, but just confused with the multiple positives...
> 
> Elt, I have had the same thing happen to me. I typically have 3 days. But the month that I had longer (5 days of + OPK) I ended up having a cyst. I hope this is not the case for you.Click to expand...

Ugh...I hope not either. Just hoping o is delayed a bit because of the illness. FX!!!


----------



## elt1013

Wow...it has been very quiet in here! Where is everyone at with their cycles? Anyone testing soon?

afm- today is day 6 of positive opks for me. I have no idea what is going on and I havent been able to temp the last few days because I haven't been sleeping well, so I have no idea if I have ovulated or not. We are just going to keep bding and hopefully I will get an accurate temp in the morning. It's not quite Christmas here yet, but Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## runnergrl

Merry Christmas all of you awesome ladies!!!

:hug:


----------



## MamaMac123

Merry Christmas Everyone! Hope you've all had a lovely holiday!

Elt - all those pos opk!!! That's crazy! Hope it's not a cyst! 

Runnergrl - how's the little bean? Any nausea yet? 

Happy - good call on the bbt. I'm honestly addicted to temping! Only way to be sure you're really ov. Fx for you! 

Afm - opk has slowly been getting darker for several days. Yesterday felt pretty "in the mood" and opk was almost there but not quite. About as dark as last cycle but then I didn't ov for 2 more days and didnt test either of those days so I assumed I'm right on schedule. Last cycle I ov cd22 so with the clomid change of 2 days sooner I figure cd 20 should be my ov day (tomorrow) and this expected to get the pos opk today....but opk was stark white today! Nothing! But no temp rise either. So I figure I must have ov last night and temp rise will be in am or possibly next day. But this has me wondering if I'm ovulating but my egg isn't maturing enough etc from lack of hormones being strong enough. Hoping with the new stronger clomid dose next cycle that it will give me a full pos opk which so far I haven't had. So anyway, not crossing my fingers this cycle but I should be in the TWW now. Our bd was right on target...afternoon yesterday and again this AM so assuming I ov last night we couldn't have timed it better! We'll see :)


----------



## runnergrl

Best of luck mama!! Did you get your temp rise?


----------



## HappyCpl

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas. 

Elt - Any changes?

Mama - How did it go today?

So this morning I thought I would test out my new bbt. Just to make sure it worked and everything. My temp was 96.93. That seems a bit low... I'm 7DPO. Typically if I use a regular thermometer, my temp I around 97.3 - 98.1. But I've never taken it fisrt thing loke that. it was really warm in our house is why its so puzzling. Around O I can always tell because it'll jump up close to 99. Do you think it's defective?


----------



## elt1013

Mama- hopefully that temp will shoot up tmrw and we will be in the tww together again! We seem to be staying right with eachother lately.

Happy- that temp does seem low. Maybe tmrw, take with both thermometers to see how close they are??

afm- I had to throw a couple random pre o temps on my chart to get any ovulation detected at all since I had only had one on there before. But, my chart could be off since a couple of my post o temps weren't that accurate due to not sleeping well. My last 2 were pretty accurate though, so I am pretty sure I did ovulate, just not sure exactly when. So...anywhere from 3-5dpo today, I think. I haven't done an opk today, but yesterdays was positive again, so that made 7 in a row, allthough they are getting a little lighter. I never continued to do them other months because I could trust my temps a little more, but it makes me wonder if they are always like this and I just never knew before! Weird!!!


----------



## banana07

Happy christmas girls! We have had a lovely quiet one nice for a change we are usually running around like lunatics!! 
Elt i cant believe all those pos opks! Hopefully you are getting plenty of bding in anyway ! 

Mamamac well done on the well timed bding hopefully you wont


----------



## banana07

Sorry typing on new phone hit entre by accident i was saying mama i hope u wont have ri think about different doses next month and u get your Bfp this minth!! 

As for me BFN last 3 morns in a row and witch due tomorrow or thurs. Gutted byt shur what can do gave ti run dh frowning at me we meant to be watching a film!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good morning ladies. How is everyone? Any changes or updates? Any funny stories to share?

Banana - maybe it's still early yet. Hopefully the with wont show up. 

AFM - Temp went up to 97.13 today. That's more acceptable. Lol. Felt some sharp pains yesterday and a little nausea yesterday and today. That's about it in my TWW right now. 8 DPO today. So I'll prob test in about 4 days. I don't have any hpt so I am not tempted to test or anything now. 

Everyone in our house has been sick lately so I'm trying to keep my head above water and not get sick myself.


----------



## elt1013

Fx for you happy that those are good signs! We can never have too many BFPs in here! 

What very few "symptoms" I have are the same ones I have every month when AF comes, so not too excited! FF says 7dpo, but could be anywhere from around 5-7dpo. Good luck to everyone in the TWW!!!


----------



## elt1013

Mama- Maybe that dip today means o is coming soon. I am keeping my fx that it is just around the corner for you!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - Hoping o happens for you soon. 

Elt- your chart is looking good. Are you planning on testing? Or trying to wait it out? I'm debating on testing tomorrow or Sunday... I'm 9 DPO today.


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Mama - Hoping o happens for you soon.
> 
> Elt- your chart is looking good. Are you planning on testing? Or trying to wait it out? I'm debating on testing tomorrow or Sunday... I'm 9 DPO today.

I have alot of open circles on my chart this TWW. I have trouble sleeping soundly in the tww (it seems like every month), but this one has been worse. I just wake up several times throughout the night, which then screws up my temps. I think I am going to test January 1, if I can hold out until then. I tend to be a bad influence on people and urge them to test, so of course I want you to test tmrw, lol, but I understand that people do get depressed seeing those bfns and thats why they like to wait it out. Not me though, of course I want that BFP, but I have no self control to not test. Atleast I have been doing better at waiting until around 9-10dpo rather than the crazy 6dpo!


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck testing this weekend Happycpl!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Thanks Runner!!

Elt, I caved and bought a 3pk of FRER. I had a coupon. Lol. At least this way if they are negative I'll know for sure. If they are positive, there will be no question. It's killing me not to try one tonight. But I want to hold off till the morning and use FMU. 

Since I had that one low temp, it has been steadily going up and this morning I had a pretty sharp increase from 97.13 to 97.60. That was a bigger jump from the morning before. The morning that it was really low I had some pretty sharp pains later that day and then yesterday. Could be coincidence, but I've been cramping since and oh so tired... Gah.. Here I go. Please please please pray that this is our month. This is month 13 for us. I'm not ready for long term TTC groups yet. I've tried ready a few pages, but they make me so sad. The success stories are great, but I feel like if I move on to LT TTC that its just going to make me crazier... Haha 

Sorry for the long rant. I'm just feeling a little down about my TTC journey. It could be much worse I know. I'm trying to stay hopeful. I feel it in my heart that us having a baby is in God's plan, but I'm being impatient. Maybe God is trying to teach me patience...


----------



## elt1013

Good luck Happy! I really really am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

runnergrl- how's the pregnancy treating you so far??


----------



## HappyCpl

BFN for me this morning. But another temp rise too... Only 10 DPO so I'm not giving up hope yet.


----------



## runnergrl

Pretty good, I can't complain. Just sore boobs. No throwing up to speak of yet. I have been sick since Christmas. It's really annoying and gets worse at night. The drainage and coughing keeps me awake at night. I hope to be over it soon. 

Happy- cant wait for you to test!


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> BFN for me this morning. But another temp rise too... Only 10 DPO so I'm not giving up hope yet.

How long is your LP? You still have time...you aren't out until AF shows!


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> Pretty good, I can't complain. Just sore boobs. No throwing up to speak of yet. I have been sick since Christmas. It's really annoying and gets worse at night. The drainage and coughing keeps me awake at night. I hope to be over it soon.
> 
> Happy- cant wait for you to test!

Ahhh...sore boobs. I wish every month for sore boobs and AF like cramps with no AF. That would be a sure sign of pregnancy for me since those were the giveaways with DD. Hope you feel better soon, I just got over being sick not too long ago...I feel your pain!


----------



## runnergrl

yep, that was my dead giveaway too. although with my loss, my boobs never really got sore. It was very weird. with my son and this one though, OMG.. and I swear they are growing every day. they got MASSIVE with my son. especially after my milk came in-wowzers! And not in a good way. in a too big gross way-lol!

I have my first ultra sound on Monday. Ill be 7 weeks. I cant wait. I have this huge fear it might be twins. I didnt want to say that out loud, but since I have, I am hoping I am wrong and its just one. The reason I say that is because I swear I already have a mini bump.. not bloat.. I suck my tummy in and its still there and its kinda hard. could be just because i have been pregnant so recently tho-who knows.


----------



## runnergrl

Happycpl??? where are you???? result? Ive been thinking about you on and off all day!


----------



## HappyCpl

Runner - I had a BFN yesterday and today. 11DPO today. Guess its still early. But at this point... Feeling a little out even though I just don't want to give up this cycle.


----------



## HappyCpl

runnergrl said:


> yep, that was my dead giveaway too. although with my loss, my boobs never really got sore. It was very weird. with my son and this one though, OMG.. and I swear they are growing every day. they got MASSIVE with my son. especially after my milk came in-wowzers! And not in a good way. in a too big gross way-lol!
> 
> I have my first ultra sound on Monday. Ill be 7 weeks. I cant wait. I have this huge fear it might be twins. I didnt want to say that out loud, but since I have, I am hoping I am wrong and its just one. The reason I say that is because I swear I already have a mini bump.. not bloat.. I suck my tummy in and its still there and its kinda hard. could be just because i have been pregnant so recently tho-who knows.

Good luck with your ultrasound. How exciting it would be to have twins! But it would be difficult while they were little. Hope you have good news! Keep us posted.


----------



## elt1013

Spotting for me today and as you can see my temp has been going down so AF will probably be here in full swing later tonight or tmrw :( I am thinking I may need to go back up to B complex 100 because since I switched to B50, my LP has gotten even shorter sometimes by a day. Went from 9 to 11 days with B100 and is now sometimes back to 8 or 9 days. WTH?


----------



## HappyCpl

elt1013 said:


> Spotting for me today and as you can see my temp has been going down so AF will probably be here in full swing later tonight or tmrw :( I am thinking I may need to go back up to B complex 100 because since I switched to B50, my LP has gotten even shorter sometimes by a day. Went from 9 to 11 days with B100 and is now sometimes back to 8 or 9 days. WTH?

Elt- :hugs: maybe it's not AF? Could it be IB? Are temps always accurate? I hope it's not AF.


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting for me today and as you can see my temp has been going down so AF will probably be here in full swing later tonight or tmrw :( I am thinking I may need to go back up to B complex 100 because since I switched to B50, my LP has gotten even shorter sometimes by a day. Went from 9 to 11 days with B100 and is now sometimes back to 8 or 9 days. WTH?
> 
> Elt- :hugs: maybe it's not AF? Could it be IB? Are temps always accurate? I hope it's not AF.Click to expand...

Unfortunately it is probably AF, but my temps this cycle are definately not accurate...haven't been sleeping well at all. I am hoping it's IB, but I am pretty sure it is the witch!!

Sorry about your BFN hun, but like I said yesterday, you aren't out until AF shows! Since she is already coming for me I will keep my fx for you that she leaves you alone and that a BFP shows for you instead!! I will take double the AF for another BFP in here!! I am still wishing you good luck!


----------



## HappyCpl

elt1013 said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting for me today and as you can see my temp has been going down so AF will probably be here in full swing later tonight or tmrw :( I am thinking I may need to go back up to B complex 100 because since I switched to B50, my LP has gotten even shorter sometimes by a day. Went from 9 to 11 days with B100 and is now sometimes back to 8 or 9 days. WTH?
> 
> Elt- :hugs: maybe it's not AF? Could it be IB? Are temps always accurate? I hope it's not AF.Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it is probably AF, but my temps this cycle are definately not accurate...haven't been sleeping well at all. I am hoping it's IB, but I am pretty sure it is the witch!!
> 
> Sorry about your BFN hun, but like I said yesterday, you aren't out until AF shows! Since she is already coming for me I will keep my fx for you that she leaves you alone and that a BFP shows for you instead!! I will take double the AF for another BFP in here!! I am still wishing you good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you. I really hope that this isn't the witch for you. I guess time will tell for the both of us. Why does TTC have to be so difficult sometimes?


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs: girls.. and yes we do need another BFP in here ASAP!


----------



## HappyCpl

Another BFN... How can I link my FF chart on here? Elt, any change? Mama, how's it going? Banana, are you hanging around? Anyone heard from Issac? Hope everyone has a wonderful New Years tomorrow. 

Good luck on your scan Runner!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies, been a busy holiday week. Hope you all are well. I'll need to catch up on the posts I've missed but wanted to drop a quick note as in feeling really confused and disappointed. The clomid doesn't seem to have worked this cycle. No pos opks at all and my temp is yoyoing like crazy the last few days. :( no ov so far though I keep thinking I have :( I feel blah.


----------



## runnergrl

Sorry about the bfn happy:(

Scan went great! Baby measuring spot on at 7 weeks with a hr of 127!


----------



## Hann12

Happy new year everyone! 

Great news runnergrl, I have a good feeling about this one for you :) 

Happycpl - :( to the bfn but there is still time especially with your temp up. I know you can link the chart through going into FF and getting a link but I can't remember exactly how sorry

Elt - hope its not AF starting early. Might be worth getting done if the natural progesterone cream if it is? 

Mama - that's rubbish, are you still doing the opks? I can see you were but you haven't added them into your chart the past few days. It will hopefully still happen. Hopefully they will give you a higher dosage soon. 

IsaacRalph - if you are still reading I hope you are okay. I assume you are just giving ttc a break. 

Afm - got a horrible cold so feeling rather nasty. 2 days until my anomaly scan though so just hopin that goes well, will let you know!

Hope you all have a nice night tonight


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - that totally stinks... I hope OV happens soon for you. 

Runner - That's wonderful news!

Hann - good luck on your scan!!

I had a temp drop this morning so I'm sure AF will be here within the next day or two.


----------



## elt1013

Yay...nice to have everyone back! Well, except Isaac. I hope she is alright, and like you said Hann, I am sure she is just taking a break.

runnergrl- great news! Make sure you post some pics of future scans. We would love to see them!

Happy- I hope it is just a shy BFP for you!

Hann- Hope you feel better soon.

Mama- Maybe o is just a little delayed this cycle. Hope it comes soon for you. The waiting must suck!

afm- AF is officially here, but it's ok because a new year, maybe a BFP and new baby?? A girl can dream, right!?!


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy New Year Everyone! DH and I attended a masquerade ball. Was a blast! Really a great pick me up to start the new year! At midnight we toasted to our dreams and our baby...fx 2013 gives us all our little miracles! 

Just checked my temp now before bed and its high 97.9...I typically don't get that high even in evening until post ov so maybe it's finally happening. Will see where temp is in AM. Next cycle I get to up my clomid dose so that's good. Really hope ov happens this cycle. 

Happy - sorry about bfp but sounds like its still early. Fx for you! 

Runnergrl - great news about your little bean! :) 

Hann - fx for your scan! Hope you get feeling better

Isaac - we miss you! Hope you're okay! 

Elt - fresh year for us all! Lets go get those bfp's!!!! 

Cheers to you all! Lots of love!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Happy new year girls! this is the first time I've been on here for a while so sorry but not been able to face it! Where to start??? Well good news is my hycosy test was spot on completely normal but I then got af the next day as expected, was a bit pissed by this! I then found out my bf #2 got pregnant within no time on top of my other friend which put me into state of extreme sadness about all the ttc malarky & my lack off fertility! (we all carried #1 together)I have chose to put ttc on the back burner I don't chart anymore as its a,wasted exercise for me! I know my body well & know signs of impending ov anyway! This month I did use opk as I will use them up & then stop. I think I maybe a few days post ov & we did get to make love so who knows, I feel better for change of approach but it also means I won't be on here as often so I want you all to know I think of you all often & hope we get more luck in 2013!
Elt- sorry af here's to a new year bfp
Ban- how's it all going?
Mama- good luck & hope you ov soon
Runner- so pleased for you hun, great news about scan
Happy- hope your af doesn't come & you get that bfp
Han- good luck for your anomaly scan will be thinking about you!

Your all great girls thankyou for caring ,will be in touch v soon xx


----------



## elt1013

Great to hear from you Isaac! Good luck in 2013!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Happy New Years ladies! 

Isaac it was good to hear from you. I'm sorry that you're having such a difficult time right now. Hoping you get your BFP while taking a break. It's gonna happen for us all. I can feel it. 

Mama, the party sounds like so much fun! What a way to ring in the new year. 

I woke up this morning with AF in full swing. No surprise with my temp fall yesterday. 

Here is to a new year and some new babies. :hugs: to everyone. We can do this!!


----------



## Hann12

Wow not much going on here, how is everyone? 

Issacralph it's good to hear from you, I hope you are back on with good news soon. Hopefully the not trying will lead to a bfp.

Mama - did you ov?

Sorry that AF arrived Happycpl :( 

How are the rest of you?

I'm good, had my anomaly scan and all looks fine. Still no idea on gender, even the sonographer couldn't tell as the baby was moving so much and in a weird position. I was thinking of having another scan at 32 weeks just to check on growth but I might not now as I think I'll be too tempted to find out and I really want a surprise.

Anyway hope everyone had started off the new year well and FX for lots of BFP coming in xx


----------



## elt1013

Hann- I would also be really tempted to find out! Glad everything is going well for you. Nothong going on with me...did a opk today just because I had watery cm but it was deffo neg. which I figured it would be this early. Just waiting for o now...

How's everyone else??


----------



## banana07

Hey Girls

Happy new year :) 

I had a quick look over the posts of the last 2 week but it was yesterday so I'm afraid to comment incase I miss something but shur I'll give it a go!!

Hann - Glad the scan went well - I would always have it a surprise dunno why tho but I def would!! 

Elt - Hope you Ov soon - what CD are you??

Mama - Have you Ov'd yet?? What CD are you??

Happy - same to you what CD are you - we are usually pretty close! 

Issac - Sorry you feel so down about the whole ttc thing. We all get like this, I have totally wound back on the whole thingy its just too hard sometimes. Hope you are ok and pop in anytime for a catch up :) 

Afm, cannot remember if I told ye the witch got me she was due the 27th but arrived first thing on 28th morning so I had a couple of hours of going to bed thinking she may not be coming but I suppose I knew she was as I got a BFN on 24th & 25th (yes I know I said I wouldn't test on Christmas Morning but the BFNs the day before kind of softened the blow and I was so busy cooking etc... I didn't even get time to think about it or even tell DH I had taken a test! So I'm on CD 11 today will prob Ov somewhere between CD16 & CD18 so I'm a bit of yet. Had fantastic weekend of Bding just a shame it was too early!!! Ah well was fun anyway!!


----------



## elt1013

CD8 for me, so still a wait yet for me...usually o anywhere between CD15-18.


----------



## HappyCpl

CD7 for me. I usually O around day 19-20. So I still have a ways to go.


----------



## MamaMac123

Cd32 for me and still no ov and my temps are wacky as ever. I've been doing some googling and from what I'm reading its not uncommon for clomid to work once or twice then not work. Especially with pcos and being overweight of which I am both! Ugh :dohh: 

So I called my doc today hoping to get some insight and maybe a prescription to jump start AF so I could get on to a new cycle and try the higher dosage of the clomid (which will hopefully do the trick!) but after waiting on hold for awhile I finally got the receptionist who told me my doc is sick and in the hospital and she just cancelled her whole week. Yuck! So sad for my doc ( I really like this one!) and of course sad for me because now what???? Knowing my body it could take weeks or more for AF to come on her own. 

So I started reading up on takin clomid again without AF. I've read on a bunch of different boards that if clomid doesn't work doctors will have you try clomid again without bothering to wait for AF. So I'm thinking that's what I'm going to do. I have my prescription refills all ready to go and it's definitely been long enough since my last clomid round. 

What do you guys think. I feel at a loss because I can't talk to my doctor about it but so many people have posted about this same situation I don't think it would hurt. 

How is everyone else?? 

Banana - sorry about the bfn :( good luck this cycle! 

Hann - yay for the good scan!!! :)


----------



## Hann12

Mama I'd be very tempted to do it. I think you've waited long enough and if it brings ovulation on then why not. I haven't read up so don't know what the negatives are if any but if you are happy with the possibility of anything else happening then just go for it. Do you have enough prescription to just up your dose yourself or do you need to see the doctor for that?


----------



## MamaMac123

My doctor uped my dose last time I saw her but I was already into this cycle so I've been waiting to start the higher dose until my new cycle but apparently that's not happening. I called to refill the prescription, I'm going to just go for it.


----------



## runnergrl

good luck mama! I'd go for it too. 

We finally go the all clear to DTD from my doctor, she didnt want us taking any chances until we saw the baby's heart beat, so we did it! it was great- sorry I know its a little much, but I was just so happy, its been a while:)
have another untrasound on Friday afternoon, ladies please pray everything it still going well. I just had a friend on another thread who just found out her baby no longer had a heartbeat.. Oh, it just breaks my heart, and makes me so worried about my baby... like, did we wait long enough???


----------



## Hann12

Yay go for it mama, I would have!

Runnergrl - so glad the scan went well! As for DTD I'm sure it's fine. Tbh I had the same fear this time because with DD I had a low lying placenta so couldn't DTD until I got the all clear at 36 weeks, so this time we just held off until my latest scan at 21 weeks (so didn't DTD for 17 weeks!) because we wanted the all clear from them. I was very sick for 14 weeks though so it wasn't a big difficulty not doing it for a large majority of that though. I'm super cautious though. On my 'May mummies' thread loads of people were DTD then bleeding afterwards then they kept doing it again and the same thing would happen and I couldn't understand why they would keep doing it if they got that happening the first time. Weird! I'd say that if nothing happened this time then you are fine. I'm also fairly sure that your friend didn't lose her baby because she DTD, it was just one of those horrible things.


----------



## runnergrl

Oh I wasn't saying she lost her baby because of dtd, I was just saying she lost it and I was so sad. And by did we wait long enough, I didn't mean to have sex, I meant did we wait long enough since my mmc before getting pregnant again. Sorry to confuse..xo


----------



## MamaMac123

Yikes Hann! 17 weeks without sex. I'd go nuts! But would totally do it for a baby...would be tough though....hubs calls me a nympho lol

Runnergrl - yay for :sex: haha glad all went well. How are you symptom wise? Morning sickness etc? So sorry about your friend :( I'm so scared of that. It's been such a nightmare just trying to get pregnant I'm so scared when I finally do we'll just lose it :( fx for your little rainbow bean! 

Afm - went ahead and started the clomid again last night. Hope it's the right decision. Feel better about it than sitting around doing nothing and feeling helpless. Fx I ov in next few weeks!


----------



## Hann12

I really hope you do! 

And seriously 14 weeks of no sex was easy because I was throwing up so much and felt hideous there was no way I could have done it! Had to go 23 weeks last pregnancy lol!


----------



## HappyCpl

Wow, I couldn't imagine. Mama, I'm like you! Luckily I think DH is just as bad. Lol. The week AF is here is bad enough!! Haha

Glad all is well with Hann & Runner. 

Hoping we get a BFP soon. Got DH some Fert. Blend for Men. The guy at the nutrition store says he can hardly keep it in stock and he's heard so many good things about it. I pray that this works. Hoping by summer we'll have our BFP. I have a good feeling about this.


----------



## banana07

Hey girls

runnergirl - sorry about your friend x

Happycpl what fertility blend do you have DH on? I was looking at vitamins etc for DH got quantities on the internet but wanted to check with doc first as most websites say while zinc is good too much of it can be really bad. I was looking at the ones that have a bit of everything and especailly designed for fertility but they seem really expensive??

Finally got the chance to pick up the phone and have booked his SA test for 12th March, it was the next availalbe date. We could go private and have it next week but we just don't have the time and money has got really tight now we are near the end of the new house.... 

CD13 for me need to get Bding as I should be Ov somewhere between CD16 - CD18 and haven't since CD10 - was scheduled in my head for last night but DH has just tried to give up smoking and yesterday was day 1 for him and he was in zero mood for it!! Will try tonight but its gonna be ackward as we are living with Daddy while the house is being built and he is in for the next 4 nights so that combined with a super creaky bed is not exactly ideal but we'll try to work it somehow!!

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - I put him on Fertility Blend for Men. They have a Fertility Blend for Women too. I thought about checking into that for me too. It's made by Daily Wellness Company.


----------



## banana07

Thanks - Happycpl - I just looked into them again the list of vitamins I had listed and they seem to be pretty much the same amounts of each vitamin that I read was recommeneded. Might give them a go if I can find a supplier in ireland/uk. 

Ov is nearly here CD14 for me and expecting to Ov CD16 - 19. Have dtd since CD10 wanted to last night but just couldn't because of the creaky bed but we talked about and have plans for tonight CD14 and hopefully CD15, CD16 & CD18. Really don't like the pre-planned sex (well I don't mind when I just know it in my head) but unfortunately because of our living situation we have no choice but to remove the romance!!

So is pretty much everyone waiting to Ov??, Happy, Elt, Mamamac and me??

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

banana07 said:


> Thanks - Happycpl - I just looked into them again the list of vitamins I had listed and they seem to be pretty much the same amounts of each vitamin that I read was recommeneded. Might give them a go if I can find a supplier in ireland/uk.
> 
> Ov is nearly here CD14 for me and expecting to Ov CD16 - 19. Have dtd since CD10 wanted to last night but just couldn't because of the creaky bed but we talked about and have plans for tonight CD14 and hopefully CD15, CD16 & CD18. Really don't like the pre-planned sex (well I don't mind when I just know it in my head) but unfortunately because of our living situation we have no choice but to remove the romance!!
> 
> So is pretty much everyone waiting to Ov??, Happy, Elt, Mamamac and me??
> 
> :)

Good luck to ya!!

I am on CD10, so I probably have about another 10 days before O.


----------



## Hann12

Good luck ladies!! I hope that it happens soon. 

Mama - FX that the clomid works this time, thinking of you.


----------



## Exmxb

I'm joining you ladies! A little close together, but we've decided it'd be best this way lol!


----------



## HappyCpl

Exmxb said:


> I'm joining you ladies! A little close together, but we've decided it'd be best this way lol!

Welcome! Tell us a little about you. Is this your first month trying? Good luck to you!


----------



## Exmxb

HappyCpl said:


> Exmxb said:
> 
> 
> I'm joining you ladies! A little close together, but we've decided it'd be best this way lol!
> 
> Welcome! Tell us a little about you. Is this your first month trying? Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Well, I'm 22 years old (young, I know), and I did have the Paragard IUD after my son was born, but my husband and I have been feeling the cluck. We've had many conversations and decided that having them close together would work well. I'm actually getting the IUD taken out on Tuesday. But I feel like this time will take longer than the first (three months of daily BDing!) because we can't do the deed nearly as much with a little one lol!


----------



## elt1013

Welcome Exmxb!

CD11 for me, so I'm getting there. Good luck and lots of :dust: for everyone this cycle! I have a good feeling about ths one. I think one or more of us is gettin' knocked up, lol!! :haha:


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck everyone! and welcome exmxb!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Well as this is my first month not sure when I'm actually ov and when af is due - I think I've ov this week so in theory on tww and obviously not sure when af is due so going to keep dtd just in case


----------



## HappyCpl

How is everyone doing?

I'm on CD14 today. No OV yet. DH says he can tell that there is already more swimmers with his new vitamins. Lol. Def has some increased sensitivity. Maybe that's why there seems to be more. Or maybe be is just adapting quickly. We'll see if they help within the next few months. I'm curious to have another SA in a few months if we aren't preggo by then to see if they are helping any at all. I have a good feeling though. Sometimes we just need that little something to give us hope.


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Exmxb! Good luck!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Happycpl - good luck with the new vitamins!!!! Fx for you! 

Hann and Runner - hope your little beans are doing well :) 

Elt - fx! Love the positive attitude! I'm having a hard time with that at the moment so keep it up and hopefully it'll rub off on me! Haha

Afm - not much to report...just waiting and hoping to ovulate this week. I thought the new dose of clomid might have jumped me right into ov because I've had major hot flashes this weekend and kept taking my temp and it was up higher than normal each day but then in the morning it was always back down again. So I guess no ov yet....


----------



## Hann12

Really hoping it happens this week mama, you really deserve it!

Love all the positive attitudes for the new year, I have great feelings about it all for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## runnergrl

thinking about all of you today! hope you catch those eggys!!


----------



## banana07

100% totally confused and lost in my cycle no idea what CD today is or when AF is due or when I ov'd or when we Bd'd - have been thinking about forgetting about ttc and just ntnp for a while. Maybe now is a good time since I haven't a clue where I am or even when AF is due!!!???????????

How is everyone, Happycpl, ELT, Mamamac - any sign of the eggy yet??

I think I'm anything from 1 - 5 dpo today!!! Af due 24th - 29th - jes I've never been this lost before!!


----------



## elt1013

I think I'm pretty close...just patiently waiting now. 

Woohoo- TWW for you, good luck!!


----------



## lcgoodac

Hi ladies! We are ttc # 2. Have a DS who was 1 on christmas eve! I'm on cd 13 today have been bding for the past few days. Have been using opks but all negative so far but had lots of ewcm, slights cramps and backache. Going to carry on bding every night! X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

well I think im either 3 or 6 days dpo not sure as no opks - either way can test next week:happydance: dont know if I will though as its only month one of the journey and scared of the dissappointement , though we have dtd every other day and a few days consecutively so we are in with a chance


----------



## banana07

Mrs Doddy - we are about the same so I think I'm CD21 and 5ish DPO but could be anything from 3 - 6 dpo!!! I usually have a 12 day lp which would mean AF due on Friday 25th but going to hold of testing until Feb as my cycle just recently changed itself from Ov on CD18/19 to CD16 so I'm a bit confused with my cycle and don't want to get to excited if she is late or dissapointed with a BFN!! 

When will you test what DPO??


----------



## Mrs Doddy

banana07 said:


> Mrs Doddy - we are about the same so I think I'm CD21 and 5ish DPO but could be anything from 3 - 6 dpo!!! I usually have a 12 day lp which would mean AF due on Friday 25th but going to hold of testing until Feb as my cycle just recently changed itself from Ov on CD18/19 to CD16 so I'm a bit confused with my cycle and don't want to get to excited if she is late or dissapointed with a BFN!!
> 
> When will you test what DPO??

Hey ! Sounds the same as me !! I don't know- I'm getting some weird achey and sharp pains today and lower backache - not normal for me ?! I don't know when to test - same as you in theory af is due next Friday , don't want to be dissapointed either - I will hold out as long as I can before going mad !


----------



## MamaMac123

Looks like we completely missed our egg this cycle :( I feel so depressed. 

We haven't dtd all week and I got a huge temp rise today. Hoping its just a fluke... The thing is my opk has been totally negative the past 2 days...UGH!!! I hate this :(


----------



## lcgoodac

I've had a very positive opk today! The test line showed up straight away well before the control line and its much darker! I've have slight cramps and lots of ewcm! We only managed to bd yesterday morning , DH is out and now back till later so going to bd later to hoping that this month will be our month! X


----------



## elt1013

Mama- hopefully like you said, it is just a fluke!

Icgoodac- Good luck!

Mrs Doddy & banana- anything new? how many dpo are you now(about)?

afm- CD21 for me...I don't know if I am having an anov. cycle or what. I just wish I would ovulate soon or AF would come!


----------



## runnergrl

We need some BFPs in here pronto!


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm hoping this is our month! Had 2 definately positive opks today, had lots of ewcm and cramps. Bd thurs night, yest morning and tonight hoping to catch that egg! When should we carry on bding till? X


----------



## elt1013

lcgoodac said:


> I'm hoping this is our month! Had 2 definately positive opks today, had lots of ewcm and cramps. Bd thurs night, yest morning and tonight hoping to catch that egg! When should we carry on bding till? X

I would try to bd again tmrw just in case!


----------



## MamaMac123

Good luck lcgoodac! Get that egg!!! Runner is right, we need a bfp! 

Thanks Elt :hugs: How are you doing? 

Afm - still feeling down about my temp today but just had a positive breakthrough...just took my temp 3 times in a row and the results were wildly different each time. My conclusion...the thermometer is busted! I took it again twice with another thermometer and it was the same both times. Temp was still on the higher side but that's not unusually for in the evening. I'm hoping this means ov is still gearing up. All the signs are there...ewcm, cervix is high and open but not quite soft yet. I think ov is still a couple days off. Just took another opk and there's a faint line. Last 2 days its been stark white. I'm going to cross fingers and say a little prayer... And get my freaking bd on!!!!!


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Good luck lcgoodac! Get that egg!!! Runner is right, we need a bfp!
> 
> Thanks Elt :hugs: How are you doing?
> 
> Afm - still feeling down about my temp today but just had a positive breakthrough...just took my temp 3 times in a row and the results were wildly different each time. My conclusion...the thermometer is busted! I took it again twice with another thermometer and it was the same both times. Temp was still on the higher side but that's not unusually for in the evening. I'm hoping this means ov is still gearing up. All the signs are there...ewcm, cervix is high and open but not quite soft yet. I think ov is still a couple days off. Just took another opk and there's a faint line. Last 2 days its been stark white. I'm going to cross fingers and say a little prayer... And get my freaking bd on!!!!!

I'm doing ok...it is really funny that our cycles seem to want to stay aligned with eachother. We both have delayed o this cycle and I think I may be gearing up to o aswell. We could be in the tww together again, fx!!


----------



## lcgoodac

MamaMac123 said:


> Good luck lcgoodac! Get that egg!!! Runner is right, we need a bfp!
> 
> Thanks Elt :hugs: How are you doing?
> 
> Afm - still feeling down about my temp today but just had a positive breakthrough...just took my temp 3 times in a row and the results were wildly different each time. My conclusion...the thermometer is busted! I took it again twice with another thermometer and it was the same both times. Temp was still on the higher side but that's not unusually for in the evening. I'm hoping this means ov is still gearing up. All the signs are there...ewcm, cervix is high and open but not quite soft yet. I think ov is still a couple days off. Just took another opk and there's a faint line. Last 2 days its been stark white. I'm going to cross fingers and say a little prayer... And get my freaking bd on!!!!!

Im hoping we have/will catch the egg! my opks had faint lines right up untill yesterday when it went really dark, so positive that the test line showed up before the control line! fx for february bfps!xx


----------



## banana07

Morning ladies. 

Oh Mamamac - I hope you are right and the thing is busted and Ov is just around the corner there is nothing worse then feeling like you missed the eggy!! Fx for you!! Your signature says you are only CD13 today would ov before this not be very early even with the meds you are taking??

ELT - Hope its just around the corner for you too x

Afm, No idea where I am of the top of my head, wait not till I think about it for a min!!.... Now I'm back so I think I'm about 7-9 dpo today. and AF is due sometime between 25 - 28th so Friday - Monday...??? 

I feel nothing, cramps, pains, hope, unhopefull, happy, sad - nothing!!! 

Happycpl - any updates???? We are usuallly close in cycle???


----------



## rain31

HI Ladies 

I joined this thread a few months back, TTC#2 , 33 yr. I got my :bfp::bfp: on 15th Jan ( 16 DPO). Doc confirmed my pregnancy today, :cloud9::cloud9: . 

wish u all GL.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats rain31!!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - hope we are in TWW together!!!! Time for us to get our bfp's!!!!

Banana - haha I need to remove that ticker. Def NOT cd13. I never got AF so technically I'm cd46! I restarted te clomid though so if I call my clomid days cd5-7 (which is the days my doc tells me to take it) then today would be cd19. My first round of clomid had me ov on cd 23 so if I'm gearing up to ov now I'm right about on schedule. 

Good news is my temp was back down today so I'm pretty sure yesterday was just the busted thermometer, thank heaven!!!! Hopefully egg is coming in a day or two.


----------



## elt1013

Congrats rain!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Congrats rain!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Wow, lots going on in here. Welcome and good luck Icgoodac.

Banana - Good luck to you. Hoping for a bfp for ya!! I'm on CD21. According to FF I'm 3 DPO. That's 2 days earlier. We have def been BD lately. I think we have only missed 2 days since AF departed and that hasn't been recently. These supplements have def upped DH's drive and there seems to be more swimmers too. We are going to wait a few months before having DH retested. Fingers crossed that these supplements work. 

Mama - hope you OV soon!! I hate it that you're having such a long cycle.


----------



## MamaMac123

Positive OPK this evening!!! :)


----------



## elt1013

woohoo mama! Get to bding (some more, lol)!! 

unfortunately I don't have any opks right now, other than ICs which don't work for me. I used them all up because of the delayed o and walmart is out and has been for days:(


----------



## runnergrl

Get to it girls!! Good luck to all


----------



## banana07

Whooo mamamac!!!! 

Happy. Oh so we further apart then last month but still Im the tww together although i think my tww is going to be short lived AF due Friday at the earliest but have had full on cramps since yesterday only Monday.


----------



## HappyCpl

MamaMac123 said:


> Positive OPK this evening!!! :)

Yaaay!!! This is wonderful news!!! Go catch that eggy!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

banana07 said:


> Whooo mamamac!!!!
> 
> Happy. Oh so we further apart then last month but still Im the tww together although i think my tww is going to be short lived AF due Friday at the earliest but have had full on cramps since yesterday only Monday.

If AF is due Friday at the earliest, maybe these are good cramps. 

My cycles are so long sometimes, I think that's how we have gotten off. FF took away my crosshairs this morning. My temp was the same as yesterday's though. I had some hellacious cramps on Sunday, so I thought I ov'd then, but my temp started going up on Saturday. I've not had near as much CM to go by these last 2 months so I've only had my O pains to go by. But we'll see..


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks ladies! I'm soooo relieved! Both that we didn't miss it and that I actually ovulated! Last night the opk was darker than I've ever had. Hope that's a good sign! Dtd and today my ewcm is gone and my cervix has dropped so my guess is the egg arrived last night. Should hopefully see the temp rise tomorrow. Fx this is our cycle!!!! 

Happy - :hugs: sorry about the crosshairs..ff is so annoying sometimes. 

Elt - that's lame about the opks. Keep bding just in case. Have you ever seen a doc since your cycles went all wacky? (Sorry if you've already mentioned...I've been so MIA lately I may have missed it) Hope your egg arrives soon! 

Runner - how's your little bean doing?? How are you feeling?


----------



## Exmxb

Ever since my first was born, my cycles have been really long (sometimes almost two months), so I hope our timing is right this month! It's hard with another little one around! good luck to everyone!


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm soooo relieved! Both that we didn't miss it and that I actually ovulated! Last night the opk was darker than I've ever had. Hope that's a good sign! Dtd and today my ewcm is gone and my cervix has dropped so my guess is the egg arrived last night. Should hopefully see the temp rise tomorrow. Fx this is our cycle!!!!
> 
> Happy - :hugs: sorry about the crosshairs..ff is so annoying sometimes.
> 
> Elt - that's lame about the opks. Keep bding just in case. Have you ever seen a doc since your cycles went all wacky? (Sorry if you've already mentioned...I've been so MIA lately I may have missed it) Hope your egg arrives soon!
> 
> Runner - how's your little bean doing?? How are you feeling?

Yay...I think I may have ovulated yesterday as well based on cm. Temp up a little today, so hopefully up more tmrw. We could be the same CD this month!

I did have a pap and mentioned it to her, but she said it is normal to have an off cycle sometimes and she did think that the very long cycle I had was probably due to a cyst. Everything looked and came out normal for my pap, so I really think it is the stress of ttc that is screwing my cycles up! I just need to relax more I guess.


----------



## Hann12

Yay for all the positive opks and ovulating! I'm hoping therecare some BFP on here in the next 2 weeks! Exciting!!


----------



## banana07

elt1013 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm soooo relieved! Both that we didn't miss it and that I actually ovulated! Last night the opk was darker than I've ever had. Hope that's a good sign! Dtd and today my ewcm is gone and my cervix has dropped so my guess is the egg arrived last night. Should hopefully see the temp rise tomorrow. Fx this is our cycle!!!!
> 
> Happy - :hugs: sorry about the crosshairs..ff is so annoying sometimes.
> 
> Elt - that's lame about the opks. Keep bding just in case. Have you ever seen a doc since your cycles went all wacky? (Sorry if you've already mentioned...I've been so MIA lately I may have missed it) Hope your egg arrives soon!
> 
> Runner - how's your little bean doing?? How are you feeling?
> 
> Yay...I think I may have ovulated yesterday as well based on cm. Temp up a little today, so hopefully up more tmrw. We could be the same CD this month!
> 
> I did have a pap and mentioned it to her, but she said it is normal to have an off cycle sometimes and she did think that the very long cycle I had was probably due to a cyst. Everything looked and came out normal for my pap, so I really think it is the stress of ttc that is screwing my cycles up! I just need to relax more I guess.Click to expand...


:happydance::happydance: Whooo Elt - delighted for you :) fx for you and Mama this month!! x


----------



## banana07

Hey Hann - How are you and bump ???

Afm, seriously bad cramps now since monday and today is wednesday. If AF comes before Friday which I suspect she might I have either ovulated earlier again (already went from CD19 - CD16 in last 2 months) or my LP has shortened again (was 9days now 12days). 

I really think i've reached giving up point now, even held a wee baby last weekend and felt nothing, he was super cute and smiley but nothing no broodyness. Before this if I even seen a baby on the telly I would nearly cry with broodyness. DH has his tests mid march and I am back with consultant end of Feb so one more cycle after this one before I see her. 

I though because i have been so relaxed and genuinely not sure of dates etc.. and bding because we actually wanted to and because now is technically the worst possible time to get pregnant for work commitments murphys law would have me preg this month but no. AF is well and truly on her way and it feels like she is gearing up for a really nasty visit :(


----------



## elt1013

FF isn't working right now, but my temp was back down this morning, so I guess I didn't ovulate. I thought for sure I did because I actually had some right sided pain this month on the day I thought I o'd, and I normally don't have any at all. Oh well, may be an anov cycle this time. Just ready for AF at this point! Good luck to everyone this month...lets get some BFPs girls!


----------



## HappyCpl

I have a question for y'all. If I discard yesterday's temp, FF says I'm 5 DPO today. I had a temp drop this morning. If I leave the temp, FF says I haven't OV. Based on my symptoms, I'm thinking I did OV this weekend. Would it be too soon for an implantation dip? Temping is so hard... Lol.


----------



## HappyCpl

elt1013 said:


> FF isn't working right now, but my temp was back down this morning, so I guess I didn't ovulate. I thought for sure I did because I actually had some right sided pain this month on the day I thought I o'd, and I normally don't have any at all. Oh well, may be an anov cycle this time. Just ready for AF at this point! Good luck to everyone this month...lets get some BFPs girls!

I'm right there with you. I'm more confused this cycle than ever...


----------



## HappyCpl

banana07 said:


> Hey Hann - How are you and bump ???
> 
> Afm, seriously bad cramps now since monday and today is wednesday. If AF comes before Friday which I suspect she might I have either ovulated earlier again (already went from CD19 - CD16 in last 2 months) or my LP has shortened again (was 9days now 12days).
> 
> I really think i've reached giving up point now, even held a wee baby last weekend and felt nothing, he was super cute and smiley but nothing no broodyness. Before this if I even seen a baby on the telly I would nearly cry with broodyness. DH has his tests mid march and I am back with consultant end of Feb so one more cycle after this one before I see her.
> 
> I though because i have been so relaxed and genuinely not sure of dates etc.. and bding because we actually wanted to and because now is technically the worst possible time to get pregnant for work commitments murphys law would have me preg this month but no. AF is well and truly on her way and it feels like she is gearing up for a really nasty visit :(

Banana - don't give up yet. AF isn't here, so you're still in the game Hun!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> Yay for all the positive opks and ovulating! I'm hoping therecare some BFP on here in the next 2 weeks! Exciting!!

How are you Hann?


----------



## HappyCpl

Runner how are you doing?


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> I have a question for y'all. If I discard yesterday's temp, FF says I'm 5 DPO today. I had a temp drop this morning. If I leave the temp, FF says I haven't OV. Based on my symptoms, I'm thinking I did OV this weekend. Would it be too soon for an implantation dip? Temping is so hard... Lol.

Do you think today's temp was accurate? Can you put your chart on here so we can see it?


----------



## HappyCpl

elt1013 said:


> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for y'all. If I discard yesterday's temp, FF says I'm 5 DPO today. I had a temp drop this morning. If I leave the temp, FF says I haven't OV. Based on my symptoms, I'm thinking I did OV this weekend. Would it be too soon for an implantation dip? Temping is so hard... Lol.
> 
> Do you think today's temp was accurate? Can you put your chart on here so we can see it?Click to expand...

I can't figure out how to add it on here. I checked my temp twice this morning. I don't wake at the same time everyday which could be why this has been so difficult.


----------



## banana07

Sorry happy i have never temped so can't help. 
Unfortunately i am 100% witch is very nearly here always always always almost have a nervous breakdown or over nothing usually around dinner time and have to head to bed about 9pm to avoid killing someone. Also get really bad wind and really really bad cramps. Guess where i am right now... In bed with cramps post melt down! AF Will be here by tomorrow Friday morning at latest. Devastated :-(


----------



## HappyCpl

banana07 said:


> Sorry happy i have never temped so can't help.
> Unfortunately i am 100% witch is very nearly here always always always almost have a nervous breakdown or over nothing usually around dinner time and have to head to bed about 9pm to avoid killing someone. Also get really bad wind and really really bad cramps. Guess where i am right now... In bed with cramps post melt down! AF Will be here by tomorrow Friday morning at latest. Devastated :-(

:hugs: I'm sorry :-(


----------



## elt1013

So sorry banana :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyCpl said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for y'all. If I discard yesterday's temp, FF says I'm 5 DPO today. I had a temp drop this morning. If I leave the temp, FF says I haven't OV. Based on my symptoms, I'm thinking I did OV this weekend. Would it be too soon for an implantation dip? Temping is so hard... Lol.
> 
> Do you think today's temp was accurate? Can you put your chart on here so we can see it?Click to expand...
> 
> I can't figure out how to add it on here. I checked my temp twice this morning. I don't wake at the same time everyday which could be why this has been so difficult.Click to expand...

Ok, no problem, try this...Log into FF, go to sharing (top right of the page), click on get code, go down to bbcode and copy that link. Then open BnB, go to User CP, then to edit signature (on the left side), paste the code in the box and hit save.


----------



## HappyCpl

Ok I hope that worked... Let me know I you can't see it...


----------



## runnergrl

you did it! good job:)


----------



## Hann12

Banana I hope you are okay, it's no fun this ttc game is it? Hope you were wrong and AF isn't here :hugs: 

Happycpl - hmmm confusing chart, but the temps could be explained easily if you don't temp at the same time each day. I wonder if you have ovulated as you had quite a few higher temperatures before the ovulation point. Your chart is a bit like mamas - maybe she can offer a good view.

Elt - any sign of ovulation now?

I'm fine, been suffering from low blood pressure resulting in sickness and faint episodes but to be honest just getting on with it as I have a toddler to care for! The baby seems to be fine although no one really wants to see me for appointments so not had a mw check at all! Seen a doctor at 16 weeks and last week but no one is particularly interested, guess that's the thing about doing it the second time! I'm hoping everything is fine and normal! 
My hospital also screwed up my due date information and have me noted to be due 8 days later than I am and with the wrong doctor information. Trying to get that sorted now, it's a headache! But I'm fine :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann hope you get to feeling better soon. Glad your little one is doing good. 

This morning I had quite a temp jump from yesterday. I was so got all night long. The temps seem to coincide with my O pains though. I've not had much CM this cycle or last. But last cycle I had much more. I just hope I'm no having one of my random extremely long cycles. If I make it to CD40 w/o AF I'll test then.


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - sorry no ov...hope it's still on its way :hugs: 

Banana - so sorry Hun :hugs: 

Happy - your chart does look similar to mine with the up and down yo yo. I can't recall, have you been checked for PCOS?? Hopefully it's just the fact you're takin temps different times of day. What I ended up doing is I started setting an alarm for 5 am. I take my temp at 5 everyday then go back to bed till I have to get up. That way regardless of when I have to get up my temp is same time every day. Maybe try that and see if it makes a difference? I know vaginal temping is supposed to be more accurate as well but I haven't ever tried it. Since I've been on my metformin my temps seem to be more regular. It started going wacky again this cycle but I'm thinking that is the busted thermometer to blame. Now I'm using my other thermometer the temps are more regular (with the exception of my huge ov temp rise today). If you haven't been I'd look into getting checked for PCOS. The long cycles and crazy temps could indicate it. :hugs: 

Hann - sorry to hear about all the drama with hospitals and docs and low blood pressure on your end :( hope it gets better! :hugs: 

Afm - huge temp jump today and I already got my crosshairs! According to FF I'm 3 dpo today but I think it may have been yesterday as I was VERY horny. :haha: but I was out of opks so not sure. Anyway...either way I ovulated and we dtd each night for the last 4 so we should be well covered. Fx!!!! This weekend we're going to Niagara Falls for a pre-Valentines weekend. So glad I've ov'd already and not due to test etc so I can just enjoy the weekend :) Hope everyone else has a great day!!! :dust: to all of us!


----------



## HappyCpl

Yay Mama!! Good luck!

I have seen my GYN about PCOS. My primary dr said that it appeared I had it. But when I took my ultrasound report to my GYN and he did some labs he said I did not have it. Yes, I have cysts, but my ovaries do not look like someone with PCOS but my weight could be the reason for my weird cycles. I've gained about 30lbs. So I've started dieting and exercising. I've lost 5lbs so far!! Lol. 5 down and 65 to go. 
If I O when I thought I did, yesterday's dip could be a good sign.
I'm going to try to do better next cycle with temping but I'm hoping I won't need to


----------



## banana07

Oh Happy don't talke to me about weight. I've gained so much since the wedding, I've tried and failed to loose it again so many times. I'm actually the heaviest I've ever been was 140lbs at the wedding and now I'm up to 146lbs!!!!! Been so busy with the new house washing seems to have been gone onto the back burner. My weight goes up and down so much I stopeed throwing away my big clothes and my skinny clothes because I always end up back in them. Like when I am skinny I throw away all my 'fat' clothes and say I'll never ever wear them again but of course before I know it i've put weight back on and when I'm fat I cry and say I'll never fit into the skinny ones. So now I have two sides to my wardrobe the big side and the skinny side. Devestated this morning when I put on old jeans from my big side and I am bursting out of them. I remember these hanging of me before the wedding!! I just have zero motivation every month I think ah whats the point hopefully I'll be "fat" (code between me and one of my bf for pg when people might over hear us!!) soon anway!! Its funny some people have overheard me telling here she was so lucky to be "fat" and she was like its ok you will be "fat
" soon too!!! They think we are nuts!!


Oh and go you on the 5lbs!!! Are you doing anything special??

I don't know anything about temps but I've seen some of the girls charts and yours def semms a bit irratic. You do Ov fairly regularly though don't you??? We were nearly band on with eachother for 2 cycles and this month I'm just ahead of you because my cycles have shortened from 31days to 28days....??

How is everyone else??


----------



## banana07

Missed out on a few posts there. Thats great Mamamac - what CD is it for you or what CD did FF but you at O? Apparently being really horny is also a natural sign of Ov, I am always tho so can't really go by that!!! :D 

Hann - so annoying about the hospital. Hopefully it will be fixed soon. I can barely remember my hospital experience last time (6 bloody years ago!!). I changed hospitals 2 weeks before DD as I moved county had one apt in the new hospital with a consultant and then went in for delivery 2 weeks later. I don't know how it works in england but here you are assigned to a consultant but unless you are private you will only meet on of their team and when you go into labour its just land into the hospital and whoever is on duty.. even if you go private and pay thousands there is zero guarantee you doc will be there when you go into labour. My mammy did it twice with me and my younger sister and the same fell was on holidays both times but still took thousands of her. I was April 1985 and she was January 1989 so years and months apart no consistancy to his holidays!!! :D

I don't know about low blood pressure but I had really how Iron/Blood Count - couldn't take the iron meds they made me vomit everytime, in the end they threatened to admit me to hopsital as I was starting to faint - I took the meds fairly quickly then, I found the trick was to take them just as I was falling alseep only got sick 50% of the time then!!


----------



## banana07

Anyone heard from jessica or how she is doing??


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hey ladies!!! I miss all of ya! I try to catch up every other day or so but I'm not always successful but I do continue to keep up with u guys! I actually get down the days I get on and there's no new news :) im praying for you all and can't wait for the bfps to roll in!! Don't give up!:) we never know y things take time, I still wonder y I got pg and then almost lost him 5 months into it with the accident. He is still small but he still baking! Only 8 wks to go but don't think he'll wait that long. I finally got the nursery painted ( took a lot out of me) with everything that's been going on I haven't wanted to do anything to prepare. I'll continue to keep up girls! Babydust!!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - I'm just working out 5 days a week, watching what I eat, and trying to watch my portions. Trying to stay around 1200 calories a day. It's hard, but after seeing 5lbs gone the first week, I'm motivated to keep it up. I've gained about 20lbs since DH and I got married. So I have that and at least 60 more I'd like to lose. I only gained 7lbs when I was prego with DD. my dr told me if I didn't watch what I are I would end up with gest. diabetes. So I really ate healthy. Since I had so much to lose at that time, my body was losing weight while she was growing. The dr said it was fine b/c I was eating enough calories. He was pretty shocked. After she was born within the first week I lost a total of about 36lbs. After that I was breast feeding and continues to lose another 20. I looked great and felt even better. After I went back to work i gained it all back and then some more. Ugh! I'm determined to keep it off when I lose it this time. 

Jessica - so glad your little boy is hanging in there and still baking. This is great news!

Today my temp went back up. I'm not paying much attn to it with them being so all over. I think I'm going to buy a new thermometer. I did have a ton of CM yesterday just out of nowhere though and only that one time when I went to the bathroom. I also decided to try to check my cervix. I've never tried that before. And it felt hard I guess. Maybe like the tip of your nose? About the time I feel like I ovulated I remember BD with DH and it was uncomfortable b/c I could feel him up against it (TMI sorry...) and that's usually a clear indicator for me after I do OV. Now this morning I'm having some pretty bad cramps. Gah... Who knows. I'm just going to have to wait it out I guess. But if I'm just now OV, this will be one of my longer cycles for sure...


----------



## banana07

:BFN: witch due anytime between yesterday and tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCpl

banana07 said:


> :BFN: witch due anytime between yesterday and tomorrow.

:hugs: I'm sorry banana


----------



## MamaMac123

:( sorry banana :hugs:

Good to hear from you Jessica!!! 

Happy - good call on a new thermometer. You never know. That was def my issue this cycle! As for cervix...at ov time it should be high soft and open. (You prob already know that but just throwing it out there ;) )

Afm - temps are looking great! It's really high last 3 days. It's never been that high even in TWW and never 3 days in a row like that. I'm really hoping it continues and it's a good sign! My opk was also a much better/darker positive this cycle than cycles past so I hope this means the higher clomid dose really helped my follicle mature properly and that my hormone levels etc are all much better this cycle. Fx!!!! Praying for that :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck mama! I can't wait for you to test!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Great to hear that things are going well Jessica, not long and hopefully he will be safely and healthily in your arms.

Banana :( I'm sorry, really hoped you were wrong. I guess at least you have the tests to help you :hugs:

Mama - I have a great feeling for you this month, really really hope that this is it! Exciting!!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Good luck momma! Banana ur not out yet!


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies,

Happy- Your chart is a little difficult to interpret...It is a little questionable whether you ovulated when FF says, but the last 2 higher temps look good. It does make it difficult though when the temps aren't taken at the same time. Hopefully you won't need to temp for another cycle but if you do, I would take mama's advice and do the alarm clock thing (That is what I also do). I think you will see a much better pattern, and if you don't, try to temp vaginally (if you are comfortable with it). Temping vaginally made a huge difference for me!

Jessica- Glad the baby is ok, and like I said before, he must be a fighter and meant to be here!!

Hann- Hope you got that hospital issue taken care of...I would be really irritated also.

banana- sorry about the bfn...I know how frustrated you must be.

mama- those temps are looking awesome! So happy for you! I am keeping my fx that it was a nice strong egg and you will be the one knocked up this cycle, lol.

afm- still no o! It looks like I may have geared up to o a couple times but just didn't for some reason. I am not sure what is going on, but maybe it will just be anov. cycle. It's ok as long as AF comes soon so I can get onto the next one.


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay ladies....looking good over here!! (Trying not to let my hopes get to high but I think I'm failing!) 7 dpo today...last night I had some light cramping. Too soon for menstral cramps so was thinking "hmm maybe it's implantation related since I'm a week post ov. Well, just now went to the bathroom and noticed a tiny bit of spotting in my undies. When I wiped there was a spot of pink about the size of a quarter. Right on schedule to be implantation bleeding! Got all my fingers and toes crossed! I'm nervous that it could be early AF but its really way too soon for that. AF is usually 12 dpo for me and temp is still way up. I think this is a really good sign! How soon past implantation can I test! I don't know if I can make it to the weekend now!!!!! Eeeekkkkkkk!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Yay mama that sounds very promising!! Thats exactly what happened to me at 8dpo, then at 9dpo I had some blood tinged CM, quite a bit, then I got the positive at 10dpo. I think you could test at 10dpo. Exciting!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

mama!!! Im getting so excited for you! I hope the clomid worked, you chart looks so good AND you got to skip a period! woot! Cant wait for you to test!


----------



## HappyCpl

OMG mama!!! I'm so excited for you. Sounds very promising!! Honey, my hopes would be sky high at this point. I would start testing at 10dpo.


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm done temping this cycle until I get a new thermometer. Based on my cm and O pains, I had to OV around the time ff says. But that dang thermometer is busted. I got three different temps this morning. Still holding out to test as I don't want to waste my money and what I thought could have been an implantation dip probably was the busted thermometer. Ugh. I give up this time. Lol


----------



## MamaMac123

Ugh, stupid busted thermometers!!! Def get a new one. Soooo frustrating! Fx for you babe! Maybe we'll both get our :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## MamaMac123

Progesterone levels....help!!!

My doctor just called with my 21 day bloods. I had the test done on cd 22 but I didn't ovulate until cd19 so it wasn't a full 7 dpo (my doc had directed me to test at day 21 regardless of when/if I ov). Anyway she called today and said my result is 24 and that everything look great and to stick with this dose of clomid for now. So my question is, what are the normal ranges for progesterone??? I can't seem to find any clear info online. Anyone know?? Tx! :)


----------



## runnergrl

I dont know what is 'normal' for 7dpo, but mine was at 27 with this pregnancy at 10dpo and they said that was excellent. 
with Ella, my level was only at 12 at 11 dpo and we saw how that turned out :cry:

fingers crossed for you mama!


----------



## Hann12

It depends on the unit they use, I think in the USA they use a different unit to us so a reading of over 10 indicates ovulation but here they like the number to be over 30 at 7dpo, either way if you were only 2-3 dpo and got a reading of 21 then you can be sure you ovulated and have good enough levels for maintaining pregnancy. All looking very positive!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks girls! And yes Hann that's my thinking. If I did the test only 3 dpo and result was 24 then by 7dpo it should be higher :) feelin good this cycle! Fx!!!


----------



## banana07

Omg mamamac sounds levy exciting to be you right now!!! 

Hann is right about the different units over here for the bloods i got so confused when i had mine done. I was exactly the same as you only ov on cd19 and had bloods on cd 21 but i also got them on cd26 to make them 7dpo. 

Happy sorry the silly thermometer has got you down this month. What dpo are you now?? 

afm the witch is missing Im action was due anytime between Friday and yesterday but bfn all the way unfortunately. I have really really bad cramps but I've had these since ov. Full sure she Will arrive in next day or so and I've just got a slightly longer cycle. Was 31days for 5 months then changed to 28days for 2 months. This one is a min of 32days.


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana, maybe the witch won't show and you'll have a BFP. 

I'm 10 DPO today. I could test, but in trying to hold out b/c I'm thinking I OV on Sunday instead of Friday like FF says. Since I'm so lost this month is rather just try to hold off a little longer.


----------



## HappyCpl

Good morning ladies. Any updates yet? 

Nothing from me today. Still holding out to test. Tried the thermometer one more time. Temp was 95.34? Doubt it. Haha. So it's officially in the trash.


----------



## runnergrl

just patiently waiting for the next BFP :paper:


----------



## HappyCpl

I feel like the witch is near. I'm cramping so bad this morning. :-(


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning girls!

Banana - lousy about the :bfn: but if no AF then you're not out yet! Remember I think it was Jessica didn't get her positive till 20 dpo so you never know! And if not you have a longer LP which isn't a terrible thing :) Hang in there! 

Happy - I hope it's not AF :( I'm amazed you didn't test. I'm tryin to wait till Sat but not sure if I can! 

Afm - spotting has stopped so that's nice to know it wasn't an early AF. My temp dropped a bit this am but could be implantation dip or something. It's still well above cover line so I'm not concerned. Just keeping fingers crossed and saying lots of prayers!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

MamaMac123 said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Banana - lousy about the :bfn: but if no AF then you're not out yet! Remember I think it was Jessica didn't get her positive till 20 dpo so you never know! And if not you have a longer LP which isn't a terrible thing :) Hang in there!
> 
> Happy - I hope it's not AF :( I'm amazed you didn't test. I'm tryin to wait till Sat but not sure if I can!
> 
> Afm - spotting has stopped so that's nice to know it wasn't an early AF. My temp dropped a bit this am but could be implantation dip or something. It's still well above cover line so I'm not concerned. Just keeping fingers crossed and saying lots of prayers!!!!

do you have a FRER on hand? chart looks great to me!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, I would have already started testing. Haha. Your chart looks wonderful.


----------



## HappyCpl

I caved and tested. :BFN:


----------



## Hann12

Mama I'd be tempted to test tomorrow too! It's sounding very promising!!


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm so tempted to start testing but I'm worried a :bfn: will crash my hopes even though I know it's still early. I'd rather just keep positive and keep the hope fully alive! I don't have a FRER. I have several dollar store tests and one no name grocery store test. If I get any hint of a line on a cheapy I'll go buy a FRER or if no AF but no bfp on cheapy ones then I'll get one. If I get a line I'll prob get a digital one to give DH and for pics :)

Happy - :hugs: not out yet Hun!


----------



## HappyCpl

I understand Mama. It's hard to wait though.


----------



## elt1013

Happy- Sorry about the BFN :hugs:, but you aren't out yet!

banana- you aren't out until AF shows and cramps could be a good sign!

mama- I am so excited for you...can't wait for you to test, but I understand the waiting. Don't forget about us...we want pics too if you get that BFP!

Hann and runnergrl- thanks for sticking around, you ladies rock!

It would be nice to hear from Isaac...hope she's doing ok.

afm- I got crosshairs...3dpo today according to FF, but I'm not really convinced. I had all the signs on the day that FF says, but I also had them like 2 other times in this cycle. I did get a temp spike, but my temp this morning was just above the coverline. I'm afraid that my temp tmrw is going to be like today's and FF will take my crosshairs away. We'll see...


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt hopefully you did O this time. I'm starting to wonder if I ever really did. I am usually all dried up after O, but not this month. So maybe I'm in for a long cycle with you this month.


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm in the tww at the moment and its killing me! Going on last month af should be due on 2nd feb. I've had no symptoms so far what so ever so just want to know now!


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt, I hope that temp jumps back up tomorrow! Fx! So frustrating when our bodies act so weird :(


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Elt hopefully you did O this time. I'm starting to wonder if I ever really did. I am usually all dried up after O, but not this month. So maybe I'm in for a long cycle with you this month.

I hope for you that you did, and you won't be in for a long cycle. I'm just ready for AF already. I am so over this cycle!


----------



## elt1013

lcgoodac said:


> I'm in the tww at the moment and its killing me! Going on last month af should be due on 2nd feb. I've had no symptoms so far what so ever so just want to know now!

Good luck to you in the torturous tww!


----------



## HappyCpl

Another BFN this morning. Temp looks better with the new thermometer. But of course FF took away my crosshairs. I'm still cramping really bad. 

Elt & Mama, any changes in your temps?


----------



## runnergrl

Sorry happy:hugs: I want so badly for you all to be pregnant!!

Mama-are you testing today?


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies!

Happy - :hugs: so sorry Hun

Afm - temp is up a few notches from yesterday so still looking good! I didn't test today but I'm considering testing tomorrow. DH is out of town this week and I think it could be fun to surprise him with a :bfp: if we've got it when he gets home. But in still nervous about what a :bfn: will do to my spirits so I'm not sure. I was just at the store and loitered around the FRERs for awhile haha but I didn't get one since I have several other tests at home. DH wouldn't be thrilled if I spent $20 on something to pee on when I have dollar store ones to use first. Oh well.


----------



## Hann12

Test tomorrow mama!! I'm excited! :)


----------



## runnergrl

yikes, maybe you should hold out, I thought today was 10dpo.. no sense in getting upset for no reason bc you tested too early. I never got BFP's until 10dpo.. and only on FRER at that!
Chart looks great tho..:thumbup:


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks for the advice ladies! I'm still undecided. Will prob see how I feel in am and how my temp is looking. 

Symptom wise I've had abdominal twinges the past few days. No cramps really since the day I spotted. Today though I felt very mildly nauseous. That of course could be my head getting carried away with me. It wasn't bad or anything and I'm sure too soon for it, but I noticed it 2 seperate times this evening. 

Also starting just tonight my boobs seem a bit swollen and my nipples are starting to get tender but that happens the week before AF usually so I'm not reading much into that one. I also felt like maybe my nipples were a bit darker, but again, that's probably in my head. Hard to tell for sure. But that's what's up! :) I'm dying to know!!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Ooo also I just took my temp now and it's getting higher :) I like to check it at night just out of curiosity even though its not official. Tonight I'm clear up to 98.8! Good sign!!!! Eeekkkk


----------



## Hann12

Test!!! :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, please tell us you tested today!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Just tested and its negative so far. I was seriously undecided if I'd test while I was peeing in the cup! Lol but finally I said "oh just do it and don't get bummed" so I'm trying not to. Not out yet and it's still early early and it was a dollar test sooo....testing again Saturday. Fx! I did have some crazy vivid dreams last night.

How's everyone else this morning??


----------



## HappyCpl

That stinks about the BFN. But by no means means that you're out. Tomorrow can't come soon enough!

I didn't test again today. I actually remembered after I peed... Lots of watery CM this morning. So I'm wondering if I ever did O...


----------



## lcgoodac

I had a really crazy dream last night! af due on saturday, cervix seems high still at the moment where as this time last month is was so low! got no real symptoms apart from my boobs might be a bit more sore than normal but dont know if thats just in my head!xx


----------



## Hann12

Mama I wouldn't read too much into the bfn - loads of people wouldn't get a bfp at 10dpo. Maybe it's right to wait until sat when hopefully it would show. Really have my fingers crossed!

Happycpl - hmmm maybe you are right and you've not ov yet. Hope you find out one way or another soon


----------



## runnergrl

Hann12 said:


> Mama I wouldn't read too much into the bfn - loads of people wouldn't get a bfp at 10dpo. Maybe it's right to wait until sat when hopefully it would show. Really have my fingers crossed!
> 
> Happycpl - hmmm maybe you are right and you've not ov yet. Hope you find out one way or another soon

agree 100% especially on a cheap test!


----------



## MamaMac123

So I just got the book Down Came The Rain by Brooke Shields. I'm not too far into it yet but she's talking all about her struggles with infertility and its really tugging my heart strings. Like I said, not far into it but this far is totally recommend it. It's a book about her dealing with postpartum depression so not focused on fertility stuff but still...thought I'd share :)

How's everyone doing? I was thinking that I may not have even ov till a day or 2 after ff says I did and this could be only 8-9 dpo which would make it that much more too early for testing. Still got my fingers crossed but I'm also just feeling thankful that this clomid dose worked so well and I seem to have ov so strongly. If nothing else maybe now our attempts and cycles will be more smooth sailing and if I'm not pregnant this month hopefully I will be soon.


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies,

How are you all doing??? Any updates?

I woke up at 5 to temp today and felt the beginnings of period cramps :( so I have a feeling AF may be on her way. She's use to show up this weekend so I'm hoping these cramps don't mean she's a day early. Don't want to lose an LP day! Odd part though is that I always spot before cramps hit and so far no spotting at all and my temp is still up there. :shrugs: Is it typical to get period like cramping in early pregnancy? It's not the crazy intense cramps that normally hit when AF is in full swing, it's more just a general, dull crampy gross feeling. I don't know...regardless, cramps plus the negative test yesterday, I'm gearing up for a :bfn: :( I'm bummed but I'm okay. I'm about to renew my contract at work this coming week and if I get a :bfp: I'll feel obligated to tell them so right away because if I don't and then a few months from now they find out that makes me seem really dishonest and deceitful. I'm worried they won't renew me if they know...soooo...maybe a :bfn: is a blessing for now... But that said I will still be ecstatic with a :bfp: and regardless of what work says I will just be thrilled to be pregnant!!! 

Anyway...that's me today. Anyone else around??? :)


----------



## Hann12

I wouldn't rule yourself out yet mama, its very common for the first couple of weeks or so in early pregnancy to feel like you are about to get AF, its actually the egg bedding itself into your womb so very normal. If AF isn't here tomorrow morning I'd def test again. Remember I absolutely thought I was out but still got my BFP so there is definitely hope!


----------



## runnergrl

Im here mama:) and yes, dull achy cramps are an excellent sign of early pregnancy. That was the only consistent sign I had actually:)
I am having a bit of a struggle today as it marks the gestation where I lost my sweet Ella 5 months ago. I am happy to have made it this far with new baby, but I am missing her terribly..
Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday and a wonderful weekend!


----------



## elt1013

I also had AF like cramps with DD. That and sore boobs were my first signs. I kept thinking AF was coming, so it could be a very good sign and your temps look great!

:hugs: runnergrl...nothing anyone can say will ever take the hurt you feel away, but just remember that we are here for you.

I hope everyone else is doing well and we get some BFPs in here soon!

afm- I haven't been able to take my temp the last 2 days because my alarm clock never went off! I guess it's time for a new one. FF has me at 6dpo today, and if I did ovulate, I think that would be accurate. We only bd once two days before that, which still gives us a slight chance. I'm not really very optimistic this cycle though, and don't even really feel the urge to test, so if AF comes I won't be too disappointed. Of course a BFP would be a great surprise though!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks everyone, still no sign of AF but the cramps have been there most of the day. My boobs are also very sore so it was good hearing that was a sign for you Elt! Though that's always been a pre AF symptom for me. 

I'm anxious and nervous to test tomorrow! 

Runnergrl - :hugs: I'm so scared of a miscarriage. I can't imagine how hard that must have been and how it would absolutely stay with you. Focus on the joy of your new little bean and know that Ella will always be in your heart.


----------



## MamaMac123

Well, cramps still hanging around, breasts hurt massively and feel very full...and we can add constipation, frequent urination and heartburn to my symptom spotting. I know it will probably all come crashing down with a :bfn: in the morning but tonight I'm feeling very hopeful!


----------



## MamaMac123

:bfn:


----------



## runnergrl

:hug:


----------



## Hann12

:( :hugs: mama - your temp is still high though and you aren't out yet. I don't want to give false hope but equally I still have my FX for you. It wouldn't be unusual to get a BFP after 12dpo, or after x


----------



## HappyCpl

:hug: mama. Don't give up yet!


----------



## MamaMac123

Took a second test brand because I didn't trust the dollar store tests. It was also :bfn: My temp is still really good. When I woke up just now and checked it again its shot up to 98.7 from 98.0 at 5 am. No sign of AF. 

My only hope is that I ovulated 2 days later than ff says I did and maybe today I'm only 10 dpo. I keep remembering Jessica not getting a bfp till 20 dpo so who knows....not out yet I guess. I just felt so sure this time. :( 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Hann12

If you are only 10-12 dpo it definitely may not show yet so don't lose hope. I know quite a few people who didn't show until 15/16dpo and doctors advise only taking pregnsncy tests after a missed AF so 15+ dpo to ensure its accurate. Your temp sounds great though so just hope that's a good sign for you, it was for me


----------



## MamaMac123

Temp drop today and AF has now arrived. Started spotting last night so I was expecting as much *sigh* Really thought this was our cycle. Back to cd1...


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama any updates?

Elt how are you doing? Any signs of OV?

I think I may have finally OV a few days ago. But I'm not sure. Temp has been staying up. I haven't tested in a few days and I'm on CD35. My norm lately has been about 34-35 days. Guess if there is no witch by the weekend I'll test again.


----------



## HappyCpl

MamaMac123 said:


> Temp drop today and AF has now arrived. Started spotting last night so I was expecting as much *sigh* Really thought this was our cycle. Back to cd1...

Oh no Mama, I'm so sorry Hun!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Happy, I'm okay...sad of course but handling it better than I'd have thought considering how sure I was feeling about it. I think the job complications take the edge off. This way I can get my contract renewed before a :bfp: announcement is made which is probably for the best. Still disappointing though. A good friend of mine with pcos who had to do fertility stuff for 3 of her kids talked to me yesterday and made me feel really good about where we're at. My meds are finally at the right dose it seems, my temps look great. All my symptoms I think are easily explained by the fact that my body hasn't had a proper cycle in years so it will take some hormone adjusting. All in all though after almost a year ttc we're finally in the place normal people are from day one so hopefully if the meds keep doing their thing it will only be a few more cycles. Trying to keep all that positive going. 

Happy, I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!! Maybe you'll be our next :bfp:!!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama that does sound like a good place to be at. Your friend is right. And good for you for being so optimistic. This is def a hard journey. One I never thought I would be going down. I'm very lucky to have y'all for support. It'll happen for you Mama. Hey, maybe this time you'll have a regular cycle and o around day 14 and not have to wait so long :) 

I'm not holding out for a BFP. I may have ovulated, may just be a anov cycle. I hope not b/c I'm not up for going back to the dr for Provera again. That stuff makes me crazy and I bleed for like 2 weeks.


----------



## elt1013

Sorry mama, I know how bad you want it and I had a good feeling for you this month! Like you said though...you are in a good place and ovulating, so hopefully it will only be a matter of time.

Happy- I am with you this cycle. I hope we did both ovulate so we atleast have a little chance. Hopefully we won't need a next cycle, but if we do, they better be nice and smooth!

afm- FF has me at 9dpo today, but I am not convinced and not being able to temp the last few days (due to waking several times) has not helped the confusion! I have also had tons of ewcm the last few days, so I don't know if I could be ovulating now or what. Cervix is also wide open, but firm and not really high (just medium), so I am just totally lost on this one! I had some major moodiness(poor DH) the last 2 days, but today I was in a great mood, so maybe AF is on her way? Just wish something would happen already!


----------



## elt1013

Temp way down today, so I definitely haven't ovulated yet. It kind of sucks to go from 9dpo one day to not even having ovulated yet the next!

How's everyone else?


----------



## MamaMac123

Ugh sorry Elt :hugs: it is so frustrating when our bodies don't cooperate and leave us questioning everything. I hope something happens soon!

Afm - massive temp drop again this am. Yesterday my bleeding was all brown and mostly spotting so I held out a tiny bit of hope it could just be breakthrough spotting as temp was still above cover line and last night it was back up pretty high. But it was small hope haha so it's all good. Def into full AF today witch:) Off to fill my clomid refill!


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt I'm sorry yours is so confusing too. Sounds like we are in the same boat for sure. My temp is back up above 97 and has been there consistantly these last few days but ff won't give me crosshairs. Like you, I'm having lots of EW/Watery CM. I could jut now be ovulating with you (or trying to). This has been one of my longest cycles in awhile for sure. 

I hope at least one BFP comes out of all this for us!

Mama good luck with this cycle. You'll probably be OV with Elt and I ever at the rate we are going. Lol.


----------



## HappyCpl

Another BFN today. Temp went down a little more but I'm still above 97. I'm guessing I probably don't OV until sometime between days 27-31. I'm having lots of cramping these last couple of days paired with lots of pressure. It so feels like the witch. I just wish she would come on already if she's coming...


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - :hugs: I swear you may have pcos. Your chart looks so much like mine when I'm not on meds. I hope something happens soon!!!

My temp shot up this am but still lower than it was post ov. AF still rearing her ugly witchy head. But over all I'm still feeling good and positive about where I'm at. Got my clomid and will start that on Friday :)


----------



## runnergrl

Mama-you have the best outlook and attitude. I commend you for that. I know you are struggling with frustration and why hasnt it happened yet.. I know all of you are. Its a very difficult thing, TTC!!!
:hug: to you all and :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama I wonder that myself. I have asked the dr and he says based on my ultrasound I don't. We also have to keep in mind I ha a busted thermometer until this last week and a half or so. Since then things seemed to have evened out some. I honk part of my ovulation issue is my weight. I'm trying to lose it and I hope while I lose t my cycles start to regulate. Also, as much as I don't want to do it, I'm contemplating surgery for my endometriosis. I dread it b/c my last one didn't I well, but I think it's well over due.


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies,

Mama- you do have such a great attitude...love you for that!

Happy- I'm sorry you have to be in the same boat as me, but for all this confusion and frustration, certainly we are owed a BFP along with Mama!

afm- I don't know if I need to stop charting all together or what. I never had a cycle over 32 days in my life before I started charting. I am now on CD38 and also had that really weird 56 day cycle awile back. I don't know if it's just the stress of the charting and ttc together or what? I really don't want to stop charting because it is really helpful and I feel like I know more about my body than ever before, but I'm not sure how to do it and not stress out about it. I have been trying to be as relaxed as possible, but according to my cycles, it's not working. Hmm, maybe I need to start meditating or something, lol.


----------



## Hann12

Mama I agree with the other girls that you have a fab attitude and I'm sure its going to happen soon for you!

Elt - it could be the stress but to be honest if it was me I'd ask a doctor as it seems a bit unusual to have 2 long cycles. It could be worth getting some bloods taken anyway.

Happycpl - hope you ov soon, again a strange cycle for you but hopefully it will happen soon.

Wheres banana? Hope you're okay!

Runnergrl - hope everythings going well and yay to hitting the 12 week mark! 

Tomorrow I'm 27 weeks and according to some websites, I enter the 3rd trimester. Its weird that its happened so fast, only 13(ish) weeks to go. Still no real inkling on what this baby is - girl or boy. I've been told that my bump has come out a bit in the past week so I look pregnant now apparently. Started to get a bit more organised too but still loads to sort out but figure I have plenty of time! :)


----------



## runnergrl

Hann- you are just now showing at 27 weeks? I have a bump at 12!


----------



## Hann12

runnergrl said:


> Hann- you are just now showing at 27 weeks? I have a bump at 12!

Lol I've had a bump but not very noticeable, its definitely noticeable now!


----------



## runnergrl

can you post a pic? I'm sure all the other ladies would love to see too;)


----------



## Hann12

Here you go - just taken - 2.5 hours off being 27 weeks :)


----------



## Hann12

Oops not sure why its sideways!


----------



## runnergrl

omg im bigger than you already!
https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/B562D8E8-B202-4499-9719-D79C8D038EB0-12221-00000D54C6FF0250_zpsf6c56db8.jpg


----------



## Hann12

No you aren't! Not sure why the photo looks like I'm small but i'm really not. I'll get my DH to take another when he gets in or tomorrow night (depending on when he's back) and will post that. I promise you the bump is definitely there!
You look great by the way!


----------



## HappyCpl

Look at you girls and your baby bumps!! How sweet!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann and Runner do y'all have names picked out already?


----------



## elt1013

Aww...those are some great looking bumps! 

And Hann...I just had bloods drawn when I had my pap not too long ago and everything was fine. And, my insurance doesn't cover labs, so everytime I have them taken, I have to pay out of pocket!


----------



## runnergrl

We do. I'm not sharing in real life because I don't want anyone to taint them, but I can tell you guys:flower:. There is nothing worse than finally choosing a name that you and your husband both agree on and love, just to hear friends or family say, "really, THAT"S the name??" I hate that. people can be so rude.

Boy will be Beau Christian
Girl will be Sloane Elizabeth


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi ladies - I am still here with everything crossed that these wonky cycles sort themselves for you girls and the BFP's start rolling in.

Hann and runner I look like a whale compared to you two! Measuring spot on for fundal height but I feel huge :-/


----------



## runnergrl

I will be at "whale" status very soon. My babies grow straight out! can never tell I'm pregnant from behind..then I turn and BAM!


----------



## marieb

Just wanted to drop in and say hi!

I've hardly been on here lately but wanted to let you all know that I'm still rooting and praying for you. Hoping to see your BFPs soon.

Runner and Hann- You have the cutest bumps ever! And Runner I love those names!


----------



## HappyCpl

Those are sweet and unique names Runner!

Marie and Sweetpea glad y'all are doing well and hanging in there. Not too much longer! I so can't wait to be pregnant again. I miss that feeling.


----------



## elt1013

Those are cute names runnergrl!

Nice to hear from you marie and sweetpea and thanks for the encouragement and support! All you ladies on here are so awesome!


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt looks like we both had a temp drop today. I hope something happens soon. I have longer cycles anyways but not typically this bad. I've only had one in my life that required medication in order to bring the witch on.


----------



## Hann12

Sorry elt I must have missed that you had the bloods taken. 
I hope the temp drop for you both means something is on its way! FX

Love the names runnergrl!

Hi Marie and sweet pea hope you are both doing well! My bumps tend to go outwards too - can't see a thing from behind!

As for names, our boys name is Henry Edward, and our girls name is Caitlin Evie. Really excited to know which one it will be - nit too long to wait now!


----------



## runnergrl

lovely names Hann! Both go great with Annabelle!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann those names are so sweet!!!


----------



## marieb

I love those names too!!!
I think we may have finally settled on our boy name but I'm not convinced it will stick when the baby is actually born. We had the worst time coming up with names this time around. 

HappyCpl- Hopefully AF is on her way and you can have a new (and successful!) cycle.


----------



## MamaMac123

Ooooo Runner and Hann I love the bump photos! Sweet pea and Marie...any chance of seeing a few more bumps?? :) hehe so fun! And love the names too! All of them are sooo cute! Runner are you guys going to find out gender?

Elt and Happy still crossing my fingers for you both! I know how frustrating it is. I hope your cycles get back on track soon. 

Afm - temp jumped again today...so weird. Day 4 of my period and I have a post o temp!?! Wth???? I took a prego test just for kicks this am due to the temp but it was still neg. I figured as I'm totally into AF but that temp is just so bizarre. The clomid makes my temp go up a bit but not that high and I haven't even taken it yet??? :shrugs: so weird.


----------



## runnergrl

yes, we will be finding out the sex. Hopefully I will know tomorrow!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Here's my bump - I feel about as big right now as when I gave birth at 35 weeks last time! Measuring spot on so it must all be in my head but rolling over in bed I just know I look (and probably sound!) like a walrus! DH just laughs and rolls his eyes at me but I am convinced I belong on a beach by the sea!

We picked Scarlett Lynn as our LO's name :flow:

Enough about that though - we need to get some of you girls' eggs crackin' in here! 

Mama sometimes my temps were so crazy during AF that I just started temping as soon as she was gone instead of during. It really evened my chart out and I figured those temps were irrelevant anyways?

Happy and elt I hope those drops mean SOMETHING is coming for you, whether O or end of cycle so you can start fresh!

Hann love the names! Runner yours too!

Banana and Isaac hope all is well, and anyone else I missed :flow: I check out this thread each time it pops up in my queue but rarely post as I don't want to make anyone feel strange - feel free to tell me off at any time if needs must and I'll just lurk instead of post!
 



Attached Files:







83F6F90C-8547-4260-B742-CE19F6446484-29735-0000363D099D0B94.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## marieb

Sweetpea- You look awesome! I feel like a complete whale at this point. 

Mama- I was going to say the same thing about weird temps and AF. I know mine were always up and down and weirdly elevated during my period. 

Runner- I had no idea they could tell that soon. That's so exciting!!!

https://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt96/MarieB19/54cc087d-fb49-47b2-a0cf-ef9ad15b1a3f_zpse97cf08b.jpg

And I think for names we have Alice Elizabeth or Alice Grace for a girl and Wesley Daniel for a boy...but time will tell!


----------



## elt1013

You all look great! And it isn't strange at all when you ladies post, I love it! Now...where is Jessica's bump? show the bump, show the bump!


----------



## runnergrl

They won't know tomorrow or tell us, hopefully I will have a good enough picture to do the nub theory to predict the sex... Just for fun! It was right with Brady!!


----------



## Hann12

I love the bumps and the names! So glad to hear everyone is doing well!

Runnergrl - excited for you for today, hope it goes well!

Mama - I agree, wouldn't bother temping during AF


----------



## MamaMac123

I love all the bumps!!!!!! Soooo fun! You ladies all look amazing! And agreed, Seeetpea, post anytime! Love hearing all the updates!!! :) 

Runner - GL trying to determine gender today :) 

Afm - temp still up today! This is so bizarre! Yesterday I chalked it up to not sleeping great with DH gone for work but he came home last night and I slept great! I wouldn't worry about it except that I'm supposed to start the clomid today and that worries me. I know the odds I'm pregnant at this point are so so low with AF and negative tests etc, but say I was somehow....what if the clomid hurt the little bean?? :( My temp has always dropped. Not sure what to think right now. :(


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> I love all the bumps!!!!!! Soooo fun! You ladies all look amazing! And agreed, Seeetpea, post anytime! Love hearing all the updates!!! :)
> 
> Runner - GL trying to determine gender today :)
> 
> Afm - temp still up today! This is so bizarre! Yesterday I chalked it up to not sleeping great with DH gone for work but he came home last night and I slept great! I wouldn't worry about it except that I'm supposed to start the clomid today and that worries me. I know the odds I'm pregnant at this point are so so low with AF and negative tests etc, but say I was somehow....what if the clomid hurt the little bean?? :( My temp has always dropped. Not sure what to think right now. :(

I agree with the others Mama...temping during AF isn't really reliable. I figured that out by doing it myself, so now I just wait until the witch has gone for a few days, because I also found that it took a few days after AF sometimes for them to get back to normal.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Ya ll bumps are so cute!!!!!!! If I knew how to upload pix from my iPhone I so would!! Don't seem like everyone is as far along as they are! So exiting!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good morning ladies. How is everyone doing? Any word from Isaac? Isaac if you're still reading, we miss you!

AFM, I may have actually ovulated. FINALLY!! We'll see. If the witch hasn't shown up in 2 weeks, I'm going to make an appointment with the dr. It's time to get this show on the road. What do you know the first month hubby is on the supplements I would either OV late or not at all. At least if I finally did OV now he has had a month on his supplements. I know it can take three months or longer, but hey, I have hope.

Elt, how are you cycle buddy? 

Banana, are you getting close to OV? Mama have you started your Clomid yet this cycle?


----------



## runnergrl

good morning girls! Just wanted to stop in and check on you all. I made it to second trimester! I am so thankful and happy!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Yay Runner!!! That's exciting!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay Runner!!!! That's so awesome! :hugs:

Happy - fx!!! Really hope you ovulated!!!! 

I am on day 4 of my clomid today. One more dose tomorrow then just waiting to poas! :) temps are still significantly higher than usual but still below post ov range...I'm noticing also that my temps are slowly getting closer together and less erratic. I think this is a good sign that the metformin and clomid are both really helping the pcos and my hormone levels. Those tell tale pcos dips and spikes I used to have constantly are getting fewer and further between. Love that my charts are starting to look normal and consistent!!!! All good things! :)


----------



## runnergrl

yay mama!!! go get that egg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama that is great news! This could be your month. Can't wait for you to start POAS. 

It really sounds like you're at a great place. 

Hmm...I think I may start back with the OPK's next cycle.


----------



## elt1013

Hello everyone...

Happy- I'm doing ok, but still no o in sight:( I am glad to hear you may have ovulated, yay! Bout time huh? I am pretty much getting used to the idea of an anov. cycle this time. I may just have to wait until estrogen breakthrough bleeding starts to count it as AF (and new cycle). But, if that doesn't happen in the next couple weeks, I think I may have to see the doc as well.

runnergrl- Yay for second tri!! so happy for you...and I bet it is somewhat of a relief for you also!

Mama- I think the clomid is going to do wonders for you. You may not get preggo right away(even though I hope you do), but atleast it gives you a chance which is something you didn't even have before.

afm- nothing new...still stuck in the same cycle with no end in sight!


----------



## runnergrl

thank you... I am starting to worry about Isaac too!


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> thank you... I am starting to worry about Isaac too!

I know, I asked about her a little bit ago too. Hope she is doing well and just needs a break for a bit and will be back soon!


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt, it's crazy how Mama, you, and me had these crazy long cycles this time. I'm hoping that OV happenes for you soon. 

I was feeling hopeful until this morning. I had a sharp drop in temp. I'm going to try temping vaginally next cycle. I went to sleep with my hair wet sometimes and I notice my temp is always much lower on those nights. We also sleep with our ceiling fan on and I tend to be a mouth breather when I get really deep into sleep. Either way, I'm ready to get this cycle over with.


----------



## elt1013

I think that's a good idea...it made a huge difference for me, allthough this cycle doesn't seem to be a good example of that since my temps are not usually so erratic.


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt have you taken a test just to be sure?


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Elt have you taken a test just to be sure?

No, I haven't tested but my temps are way too low to be pregnant!


----------



## elt1013

oh wow...just realized that FF thinks you are like 12dpo?? I don't want to be negative, but I'm not really understanding why from looking at your chart. Do you think you did ovulate or are you not sure? It's just weird because of the low temps and all the fertile cm. 
I really do hope you did, but alot of fertile cm like that is a good sign of having trouble ovulating (you might already know that). As you can see from my chart, I have had the same thing!


----------



## HappyCpl

I don't know if I have. It only shows me 12 DPO if I discard my temp from yesterday. My temp was lower this morning than yesterday so I didn't discard it. I don't know if I've ovulated. I don't typically have this much CM. I guess it'll be a trip to the dr. I'm having lots of cramps this morning, but I can't go off those alone for AF as I have cramps most of my cycle.


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm just so confused.


----------



## HappyCpl

How is everyone today? It's been quiet lately.


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> I'm just so confused.


I know the feeling...I know the last weird cycle I had (when I suspected a cyst), I had alot of fertile cm as well, so that may unfortunately be what is going on. I hope for both of us that it's not, but it's a possibility. I just don't understand why all the sudden when me and DH really ttc, everything goes all weird on me. I'm just going to chalk this cycle up as a loss and hope for AF.


----------



## HappyCpl

I couldn't agree with you more. I hope for both of us it's not a cyst and something happens soon. I need to go to the dr anyway. I'm just dreading it...


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!!! 

How is everyone doing? Nothing new here really just waiting to ovulate. My temps are still sticking pretty high for pre ov....not sure what to make of that....

How's everyone else??? :) Any fun valentine plans??


----------



## HappyCpl

Happy Valentine's day to you too! No big plans tonight. Just cooking dinner, maybe a bubble bath, and some snuggle time on the couch. 

Do you have any big plans?


----------



## runnergrl

we had a very relaxed at home Valentines. Husband brought home wine (for himself, lol) and red roses:) I made chocolate covered strawberries and they were fantastic. I was hoping for some :sex: but we were both just too tired:haha: oh the life of an old married couple, haha!


----------



## Hann12

Runnergrl that sounds nice! We have MIL here until tomorrow so def no DTD for us until tomorrow. I totally get what you mean about being too tired though! My blood pressure has dropped to 70/40 and I'm exhausted as a result. I'm hoping it picks up soon as I'm sure I'll feel less tired when it does. 

Hows everyone else doing? It seems like a strange few weeks on here with lots of waiting and not ovulating etc. Its strange how its affected a couple of you at the same time. 
I hope it all starts to go in the right direction now. I have to say you are all coping so well with it, I hated waiting to ovulate! You all have such great attitudes :)

Issac and Banana - hope you are both okay :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann, have they found a reason for your BP being so low? I bet you are feeling pretty exhausted. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## elt1013

Hann- that's scary low! They aren't concerned about it?


----------



## Hann12

They are concerned but just told me to eat more regularly and drink lots! Apparently there's not much that can be done for low blood pressure but its not dangerous for the baby unless it causes renal failure in me but hopefully it has to be a fair bit lower for that! 
I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow so just hopefully it will have increased!

How are you all doing?


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann I hope it starts coming back up soon. That just seems so low. 

AFM I'm still playing the waiting game. FF gave me back my crosshairs. But I don't think I OV when ff thinks I did. If I even ovulated, I'm thinking I'm somewhere around 9 DPO maybe. Either way, I'm going to call the dr later this week. I just think its time. 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Hann12

Thank you - good news is that I spent the weekend relaxing and my DH basically had me eating every 2 minutes and its gone up to 100/60 which is much better. They think it will still be lower in the afternoons but hopefully not that low again! 

I hope you get some answers from the doctors, it's annoying when FF decides to give you cross hairs and you know it's not happened when they say :(


----------



## runnergrl

sorry Happy, I would be frustrated too!

Hann- glad your BP is getting better!

Hope everyone else has a great week!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann that sounds much better! Are you feeling better?


----------



## elt1013

Hann- that sounds much better, do you usually run somewhat low?

Happy- hopefully you did ovulate and this wacky cycle wont be a total loss.

afm- I started spotting last night and it has picked up some today, so hopefully "AF" will be in full swing later, so I can start a fresh new cycle!


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh Elt that is good news!!! I'm glad there seems to be an end in this wacky cycle for you. I'm sorry it didn't end with a BFP but at least you can move forward with your next cycle.


----------



## banana07

Hey girls!!!

Sorry it has been so long. I really took the 4 days late thing last month to heart and decided to give up. Had a quick read back on the last couple of weeks. Crazy to see the bump pics!!! 

Hann - hope  your midwife apt went good and the blood pressure is ok! 
Runnergirl well done getting to your 2nd trimester - delighted for you x

Elt & Happy - sorry about yer mad cycles as if things are confusing and complicated enough on their own! fx ye both get a fresh new cycle now and next month is more regular fx for ye both :) 

Afm, not much going on have totally lost heart in the whole thing the only saving grace is that the house is very very nearly finished so we shoud be in, in the next 3 - 4 weeks. That should relax us but mostly give us our own space which means more bding when we want and not just when we happen to have the house to ourselves which never seems to be at Ov time!! DH has his test next month and I'm back at the consultant at the end of this month but I think I'll push this out another month until after DH test so I can go to her armoured with results etc... I don't really like her she just wants to do nothing. 

I am somewhere in the tww - AF due anytime next week but I guess about Thursday so another 9 days away but that doesn't make sense if I think I O'vd when I did but I think thats what fecked me up last month calculating my dates wrong and getting my hopes up. 

Oh Mama sorry I nearly forgot about you - hope your doing well x 

:) 

Jes, How long has it been since we had a BFP??


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies,

Glad you all had a good Valentines Day :) ours was pretty low key but nice. 

Hann - so glad your bp is looking better now! 

Elt - hope AF made her appearance so you can get onto a new and hopefully normal cycle! Fx!

Happy - I think seeing a doc is a good idea. Fx for you!!!! I know how frustrating it is! 

Runner - glad you and little bean are doing well :) 

Banana - glad to hear from you :hugs: hope everything with the move goes smoothly! 

Afm - out of opks so I wasn't able to test this weekend. Went to buy some yesterday but store was closed for a holiday so I was out of luck. Going to pick some up today. I had a big temp jump this am but I don't trust it really because I slept awful last night (tossing and turning and really bizarre dreams) and I think I'm getting sick as well so may have a fever brewing. My step daughters have been sick all week so wouldn't surprise me if its my turn now. Naturally it's during ov time!! Ugh! But DH and I dtd yesterday so if today really was my temp shift we should still have a shot. It would be cool if I ovulated so soon...cd15 would be like a normal person cycle! But that's another reason I don't think it's an ov shift haha I never ov so early. I expect ov will happen this week and poor DH will have to :sex: me while I'm sick and miserable haha fun for him.


----------



## runnergrl

lol:haha: @ mama Thats how I got pregnant with this baby, but it was DH that was sick. I forced him to still perform.. Told him it would make him feel better:winkwink:


----------



## HappyCpl

I have never been so happy to see AF!!!! Finally this long cycle is DONE!!! Wouldn't you know she would show when I make a dr's appointment... Oh well. Time to start a fresh new cycle. Whew, glad that is over with.


----------



## banana07

Whooo Happycpl thats great. Bet its a relief :) How long was it????

I got day 21 bloods done again today just for the sake of it. Don't know how its going to work out tho. The last time I had them done I only Ov'd on CD19 so got them taken on CD21 & CD26 but the consultant said she would only go by the CD21 bloods (i don't like her). I went to a different GP (mine was out) during the week on CD21 and she told me to get them done 7 days before my expected period. I told her should it not be 7dpo but she disagreed. AF is due anytime next week but she chose today CD24 to take the bloods but she is putting them down as CD21. 

I wonder if this will confuse things when I go back to the consultant. She will see that my last CD21 bloods were very low only 2 dpo and that now these CD21 bloods which are really CD24/7dpo should be fairly high She will think my cycle is all over the place. She already said if I was back to her in March she wants to put me on clomid. I cannot understand why she would want to do this when I clearly ovulate pretty regularly???? this will only add to her theory....

I changed my apt from next week to end of next month. DH will hopefully have his results by then and I'll have these second CD21 bloods taken to I can go to her with something at least :) 

Confused tho....!?!?!?


----------



## banana07

Oh and I vomited this morning was fine one min then bang the next. Was fine straight after too.... 

Have the usual cramps starting now about 7dpo. I think AF is due on Tuesday but I thought that last month and she was 4 days late. so thats why I also think it might be Thursday.....


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana :hugs: I understand your frustrations. I hope you can get some answers soon. Maybe the bloods won't throw off the consultant. Surely they will see a diff. I hope these new bloods tell you something good. 

Good luck with DH test. It stinks being out in limbo. Especially when you don't feel like anyone is listening to you or wanting to help. Hopefully something will happen soon. I just wish you had more answers. 

Have you had any mor sickness since your post?

My cycle lasted 50 days... I can't believe it. Surprisingly AF isn't being too hard on me. I mean I know it's def the witch, but it's kinda of light. Not much cramping either. I'll take it...

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Banana :hugs: I understand your frustrations. I hope you can get some answers soon. Maybe the bloods won't throw off the consultant. Surely they will see a diff. I hope these new bloods tell you something good.
> 
> Good luck with DH test. It stinks being out in limbo. Especially when you don't feel like anyone is listening to you or wanting to help. Hopefully something will happen soon. I just wish you had more answers.
> 
> Have you had any mor sickness since your post?
> 
> My cycle lasted 50 days... I can't believe it. Surprisingly AF isn't being too hard on me. I mean I know it's def the witch, but it's kinda of light. Not much cramping either. I'll take it...
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Woohoo Happy! My AF is the same as your's...pretty light...I'm not complaining, but that is how my AF was when I suspected a cyst as well, so very well could have been I suppose.

banana- Isn't clomid also used to make stronger ovulation? I don't know much about it, but it seems like I may have heard that it can help egg quality?? I know that you really don't want to take anything that isn't needed, but just ovulating regularly may not be enough. Could be my problem also (egg quality) since I seem to ovulate regularly (with the exception of these couple wonky cycles). I suppose it may be worth a try, if it could give the eggs a boost?


----------



## elt1013

I just realized that my cycle was 50 days too Happy...how weird!!


----------



## Hann12

Morning all! I am so happy to see that you are both on new cycles elt and happycpl - such a strange coincidence it affected you both at the same time and same length of time! 
Really hope this cycle brings more luck!

Banana - hope you get some answers soon, so frustrating for you too. Hope your husbands results are good, bet he is nervous!

Mama - any luck on earlier ovulation?


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt - It is so weird how our cyckes were the same this time. Looks like we can be cycle buddies this time  

I think you may be on to something about the Clomid helping for stronger eggs... I think I'm going to talk to this new dr in a couple of weeks about taking it. The last dr refused to even entertain the idea I could have PCOS because I am not text book, but I'm afraid he's wrong. Is there a such thing as early stages of PCOS? If I don't have PCOS, there has to be a hormone imbalance somewhere...


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama do you notice any side effects from the Clomid?


----------



## banana07

Hey girls thanks for the advice i didn't know clomid was used to make eggs stronger ill have a look into it. I obv don't want to take anything that's not necessary but at this stage ill try anything!! 

Cannot believe its cycle 8/9 :-( witch due next week. No sickness since looks like it was just coincidence last week. 

So weird ye both had the exact same cycle! Withhold someone was right when they said our cycles were matching up just like in real lien between women who spend time together!!! 

Mama are you ok????


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey girls,

Happy & Elt - sooooooo happy you both got AF!!! So weird it was same cycles too!!! The light AF is totally to be expected with no ovulation. That's been the case with my annovulatory cycles. Good luck to both of you this cycle! Hope things get back to normal! And def look into clomid....it is supposed to help with egg maturity and quality so who knows :) the only side effect I've noticed from it is hot flashes and a bit higher bbt but that's a very common side effect. 

Banana - hope you get some answers! :hugs: 

Afm - finally feeling physically better but in terms of ttc I'm feeling worried and depressed. So far no ovulation :( that really worries me. It could def still happen but last cycle it was cd19. In on cd21 today...

Yesterday my opk had a pretty clear line but def not dark enough yet. I assumed this meant I'd get my positive today but today it was almost completely white. I'm worried my body geared up for it and then didnt do it. I'm mostly scared because the clomid worked the first time then didnt work the second time. Then the first time on the higher dose it worked again....I'm worried round 2 of the new dose will be like round 2 of the lower dose and just won't work. If that's the case I think my body just doesn't respond well enough to clomid to have it be effective. We can I only up the dose so much. I'm afraid I may have to move on to a new med :( I felt like we were FINALLY getting somewhere.....now I feel like we're back to square one. Will this ever end??? Will I ever be able to just have consistently normal cycles and normal chances to concieve?? :( my heart just hurts to tonight.


----------



## runnergrl

:hug: mama

you will get your baby. I just know it. praying for you:)


----------



## banana07

:hug: Oh Mamamac - I hope you are feeling a bit better today. I think its normal to just get so down hearted every now and again. I was like that last month when I realised we were on cycle 8. I don't know what is worse knowing something is wrong or like me stuck in bloody limbo where things seem normal but nothing is happening. I never every imagined it would take us this long, I was so terrified of getting pregnant a month early at the beiginning cause the following month would have been perfect how deluded was I. 

Chin up, I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you x :hug: :friends:

in the mean time I'm sure the dancing bunny will cheer you up usually works for me!! :bunny:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls, long time no speak!

Oh mama I so know how your feeling, hang on in there chick it will happen one day, I'm sure of it! It's just all trial & error atm with your meds, some women respond really well to it, some women need injectables! Big huge hugs, really hope you ov soon, ttc is hard enough even with regular cycles! 

To our lovely pregnant ladies, hope you & your bumps are ok! Not long now, so excited for you all. 

To all the other veterans in out ttc journey, happy, elt & banana, not too sure where you all are as I've not got chance to update fully yet, but here's to your next cycles ending up with a bfp, good luck!

Afm- not a lot going on really, trying to take relaxed approach & I'm feeling so much better for it! I don't chart or do opk's anymore, weird at first but used to it now & its nice not to analyse my every move! I have consistently ovulated on cd 14-15 for the last several months & feel pains during run up so Pretty confident we're covering things anyway! I think I may have ovulated yesterday/today, every month it seems to fall on full moon, weird!


----------



## banana07

Issac - so good to hear from you - was hoping everything was ok with you. I'm kind of in the same boat as you. Not taking OPKs or anything but am extra active around the time I suspect I'm Ov but in general just doing it when we feel like and hoping for the best. The super obsessive approach didn't work for 6 months so just going to try this. Poping in here every now and again but not as much as usual, mostly just checking up on the girls see how everyone is doing!!

Relaxes approach is hard at first but you get used to it. I just became to tired watching every twinge and blink and I wasn't even mad obsessive I didn't bbt or anything but the tww watching was unbearable now I just have the rough idea of when I Ov'd and when AF is due. She is due sometime this week and I'm pretty sure I can feel her would be 99% sure but not putting huge amount of thought into it really.

Best of luck to you and hope you stay in touch :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww thanks banana, will defo stay in touch, but just not as often! This is the first time I've been on in ages actually, was expecting to see all of you with your bfps! I'm just at that year mark of ttc now so it seems like a long old time but I feel much better about things now the spring is nearly here! I have been thinking along the lines of how long do we leave it before we get extra help, that being ivf! Think I'd defo like to give myself an extra year but & here's a big BUT I'm 35 in august and if I want to do it I must get the ball rolling! There is something called egg sharing in the UK (only just found out about it) where if your willing to share your eggs with another women, you get a free round of IVF! So as you can imagine lots to think about before I make a decision about this. I'd like to think I could potentially help another couple to have a baby! The only think is they don't allow you to do it after your 36! I'm just not so sure atm?? 
Anyway glad the relaxed approach is working for you & hope that witch stays away, its horrible when you start to feel it coming! I just hope it all feels similar to getting a bfp, we can live in hope! Here's to a fruitful tww for us. X


----------



## runnergrl

Isaac! so good to see you! thanks for checking in, we have been worried! Good luck and :dust: to you and banana in your tww!!


----------



## MamaMac123

:hugs: thanks ladies

Banana - lol the dancing bunny did cheer me up so thanks for that! 

Isaac - sooo glad to hear you're alright. That egg share thing sounds interesting. Def something I be willing to consider. If it comes to it my husband and I think we'd go for adoption over IVF because of te cost for IVF and no guarantee there will be a baby at the end of it. It's not for sure of course as we're not at that point yet but if we do get there that's our thinking until we know more. I'd hate to give up the chance of being pregnant though and hate to miss out on having that bond with DH of creating life together....that sounds sappy but hopefully you all get it haha. Point being if there was a way to give IVF a try without crushing us financially I think I'd go for it. I've heard rumoured that in Canada the first round of IVF is covered if its your first child but I haven't checked the truth of that. Will see if it comes to that I guess. 

Afm in the moment...going to pee on a stick in next hour. Hoping to see that line back. Fx


----------



## MamaMac123

Yikes! Just decided to look up the IVF stuff. Apparently it's only covered if both Fallopian tubes are blocked and you're under 40 yrs old. And then it's not totally covered. Still a lot of out of pocket fees so still ends up being a lot. 

The good news is IUI is covered so at least that avenue will be available for us I try down the road if needed. Still fees there too but much less extreme.


----------



## runnergrl

hopefully you wont have to worry about those options mama! did your OPK turn positive?


----------



## IsaacRalph

I always like to think there's a plan B! So that's why I'm thinking about the options now, so I can kind've get my head around things before its far too late down the line! Mama I'm hoping that you won't need to use any of the options you mentioned but its good for you to know what would be exceptable for you as a couple! Adoption sounds good but like you said to carry a baby is just an amazing experience which I think every women who wants to it shouldn't be denied! But your still early days into your treatment & I think you may be younger than me, so you can spare a bit more time on the natural/med route. I'm going to enquire with clinic tomoz just to make sure I fill criteria & if it takes another 6 months to get app ect then I know I've left it a reasonable amount of time to get a bfp! I wish I was a few years younger, I know I'm not old & I certainly do not look 34 but my ovaries are! Boo Xx 

Thanks runnergrl


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks runner and Isaac :hugs: 

Opk negative again. My one hope is that I did in fact ov 2 days ago when the test was not quite positive. I may have missed the strong surge or maybe just wasn't as strong an ov this time. Last month it took 3 days for my temp to really rise so I'm hoping maybe my temp will shoot up tomorrow. Will see I guess.


----------



## banana07

:witch: :-(


----------



## Hann12

Hi girls 

Banana :hugs: rubbish start to the day for you even though you kind of expected it :( 

Mama - maybe you did ov a couple of days ago - you should know soon as the other times you have ov'd your temperature has shown it quite nicely. Otherwise when's your next appointment? Do you think it would help changing the days you take the clomid? I know it's meant to do different things depending on when you take it.

Elt/happycpl - guessing you are just waiting to ov - let's hope you both have a better time this cycle!

Isaac - so lovely to hear from you, we missed you though totally get why you haven't been on. I know you are almost at that year mark so I see why you would get the info now on ivf but its crazy that this has got this far when all your results have been great! It doesn't make sense but then you don't need me to tell you that. I think unexplained fertility problems are so frustrating though as everything points to you being able to conceive easily. I really hope it's one of those situations where you look into ivf and then get your bfp. Also, don't we get ivf on nhs? Or is there certain criteria that needs to be fulfilled that you don't? Thinking of you anyway

Runnergrl - glad you look to be doing well! What gender did you guess by the way?

No news for me, 30 weeks this week. Need to start thinking about my hospital bag in the next few weeks and getting some if Annabelles baby clothes down from the lift to wash. Apart from that I'm just doing the usual mummy stuff with Annabelle. It's very different being pregnant this time, I don't have time to worry or time to spend relaxing or anything really as Annabelle is so full on! I spend my life exhausted which I should just get used to probably!!


----------



## banana07

Hey Thanks Hann, I'm ok used to it at this stage!! 

So weird i was just talking to my SIL/BF last night about IVF and 1 hour later logged on to tell ye about the witch and everyone was talking about it - very strange!

Oh Hann how exciting for you getting to pack your hospital bag. I would say you are exausted though are you. All my friends said the second time was so different!!

Was just thinking that if we at the 9 month mark now if I had got preg first cycle I would be ready to pop now - imagine :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Hann :hugs: so far doesn't look like I ovulated :( but this morning I've felt rather horny :haha: which is a very tell tale sign for me of ov so maybe my opk will be pos today :shrug: So exciting you're at 30 weeks!!! Seems nuts! 

Banana - :hugs: sorry about the witch Hun but glad you're doing okay about it. I've totally been thinking that too about the 9 month mark as we'd be at 9 months this month too had we gotten pregnant right away. :sigh:


----------



## runnergrl

I was due on March 22 with the baby I started this thread with.. :cry:


----------



## MamaMac123

Runner - :hugs: 

Opk was negative. This afternoon I've actually been feeling pre AFish. Boobs seriously sore and feeling really irritable. Both of which usually happen in week 2 of TWW. Wonder if somehow AF is coming without my ovulating or if these are pre ov symptoms?? I think I've had some nipple tenderness around ov before but not as bad as TWW. Ugh just wish my body would be predictable! I hate this limbo stuff. :(


----------



## elt1013

Oh my gosh Isaac...so nice to hear from you! We were all asking about you in here. Glad you are doing well!

I have been busy, so I haven't had any time to properly reply to everyone, but I have been following. 

afm- just waiting to o...CD8.


----------



## MamaMac123

Temp Rise!!! :happydance: just hoping its not a fluke! Assuming its the real deal I must have missed the surge on opk. Feeling optimistic this morning.... :)


----------



## Hann12

That's a big jump up mama! Really hope it's just that you missed it - you said you felt horny so hopefully that was it! I wish there was a better way of knowing for sure, ttc is so much guess work!!


----------



## MamaMac123

It really is! But regardless of when it was I think we're covered on bd so hopefully now it's just a TWW ahead!


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck Mama! I think I want this for you almost as much as you do! :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry about AF banana:hugs: be rest assured I'll be joining you in few weeks! Weird about the ivf stuff, spooky! I still haven't really had time to think about it this week, bit scared by it all really!

Han, really good to speak to you again, it's getting so close for you now, eek. If you already have a child your not eligable for ivf on the nhs and we defo can't afford private costs. So we have to wait and see how I feel about the eggsharing!

Mama, nice temp rise hope it stays up, goodluck

Elt I've missed you guys so much but I find it easier to come on every now and again! I will always keep in touch! 

Big hugs runnergrl you must be feeling very emotional as ella's due date approaches, thinking of you. 

Catch all you ladies very soon xxxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry about AF banana:hugs: be rest assured I'll be joining you in few weeks! Weird about the ivf stuff, spooky! I still haven't really had time to think about it this week, bit scared by it all really!

Han, really good to speak to you again, it's getting so close for you now, eek. If you already have a child your not eligable for ivf on the nhs and we defo can't afford private costs. So we have to wait and see how I feel about the eggsharing!

Mama, nice temp rise hope it stays up, goodluck

Elt I've missed you guys so much but I find it easier to come on every now and again! I will always keep in touch! 

Big hugs runnergrl you must be feeling very emotional as ella's due date approaches, thinking of you. 

Catch all you ladies very soon xxxx


----------



## banana07

Hey Girls

Have one of those down days dunno why its just random I think, I actually felt better the day I got AF then today but anyway i am sure it will pass. 

I am very confused. Got my bloods back last night. 

My CD21 (which was really CD24) was 24.7. 

Now as AF came 3 day early this was originally expected to be 7 days before AF but it ended up CD24 of a 27 day cycle (shortest ever). 

In October my CD21 was 27.9 and my CD25 (7dpo) was 38.1. s

So from what I can see a huge drop. 

I am so pissed off today nurse said she can't read the results without the CD3 tests but the specailist said she didn't see the point in the CD3 results. So I have to wait a month to see the specailist.


Just having a crappy crappy day and feeling like this is getting worse and will never ever happen :(


----------



## Hann12

Okay just to check your cd 21 should be 7 days past ovulation - which I'm guessing is why you did it cd 24? It should be 7dpo rather than 7 days before AF is due. So if its 24.7 then I think if its the normal units they use in the uk nmol I think rather than ng then it could be deemed a bit low - they normally say that 30 and above is required for you to maintain a pregnancy. That's IF it's that unit, in the US they use ng and the equivalent amount is 10ng/ml. So if its in that unit you are fine. Each month the values can differ though so one low month doesn't mean every month is low. I had mine taken across 2 months and the first reading was 10nmol which was very low, the second month I used the progesterone cream and it went up to 37 nmol. If yours is a bit low then I'd recommend the progesterone cream, I told someone else about it and they had been trying for 6 months and also got their bfp the first month of using it (as I did). 
I know it can seem daunting but if yours is a bit low its no where near as low as mine was and if I can get a bfp then you def can. 
Check out serenity natural progesterone cream


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi ladies, I hope I can join you all. 

I currently have one little guy, Gavin...he just turned 7 months old today. 

We have decided to start trying for DD #2, it took us a year in a half to conceive #1...he was well worth the wait though. 

We started trying on February 14th. :) I was in the middle of my cycle, and ovulated on CD24 (February 17th). Fertility friend got it and I got a + OPK as well, so we will just wait and see what happens. 

I took a HPT this morning @ 11 DPO, and it was :bfn: AF is "supposedly" due on March 3rd. I have irregular periods, so it's hard to tell. I am just going by "af being due" suggests when Fertility Friend says my period is due.


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Kitteykat! Good luck testing in next few days! 

Banana - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a bad day Hun. You know we're all here for you! 

Afm - temp went down a bit today but still high enough to be post ov so I've still got my fingers crossed. Will see what happens tomorrow. Feeling nervous about it.


----------



## banana07

Thanks girls :) 

Hann, I am 99% sure we use the same as the UK I can't imagine its the US one, I haven't acutally seen the figures she just gave them to me over the phone. I tried to explain to the GP that it was a 7dpo test not a 7 days before period is due. I was in the docs on 7dpo but she made me come back 3 days later, I told her AF was due anytime between a Tuesday and Thursday. WHY DON'T DOCTORS LISTEN!!! I've never dealt with her before my normal GP was out. It was a wasted test really since AF came 3 days later. I'm going to get it again this month on my CD21. I think this cycle was only 27 days my shortest ever. i was 6 months on a 31 day cycle 1 month on a 28 day cycle and now this one a 27 day cycle. 

I used to log everything from pains to bloody farts every day in the month but stopped a few months ago. So going to go back now over the last 9 months mostly over posts here and memory and try and do up a chart of Ov days and cycle lenghts. 

...... Poo it all anyway !!! 

Oh and welcome Kittykat :) 

Mamamac - fx crossed for you as always!! x


----------



## banana07

Hann - serenity natural progesterone cream just ordered no idea how long it will take was £20 incl. delivery does that sound right got it from progesterone.co.uk.

I'm prob to late for this month, AF had pretty much left the building. She was very light and short this month. She arrived about 11pm Monday night and was pretty much gone by Wednesday night. barely 2 days I'm normally full flow for 3 days and 2 days of medium flow and 1 day of residue/brown blood.... Wonder if its linked to the much lower progesterone results this month??

So when and how are you mean to take this cream??


----------



## MamaMac123

Good question Banana! I'm curious about the progesterone cream too. School us Hann! :) hehe

Temp still up today so I got my crosshairs. Dotted ones thanks to my stupid opks but sill. I feel pretty confident I did in fact ovulate just worried my hormone levels are lower than thy should be... Not expecting much this cycle but will test next Sat and see what happens.


----------



## Hann12

You should get it in time for next ovulation - so you take 1/8th teaspoon of it and rub it on fleshy areas 12 hours apart from ovulation until expected AF (unless you get Bfp then you continue until you are 12 weeks. I did left arm, right arm, right side of tummy then left, left leg, right leg, left hip, right hip, right side if face, then left, right boob, left boob, right bum, left bum. Then back to the beginning! It works to raise progesterone I am convinced but if you ask a doctor they will tell you that there are no medical studies to prove that - but that's only because no one has done a study!


----------



## banana07

Thanks for that hann. I might get it on time for this cycle if its at ov you start taking it Im cd5 today so another 8 -12 days to ov???


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies, how is everyone? 
Welcome Kittey!

Mama- your chart is looking good and looks like you ovulated after all!:happydance:

banana- I'm thinking I may try the progesterone cream also. It can't hurt, right?

Happy- how have you been? Ovulation anywhere in sight?

afm- I may have ovulated early, but I'm not sure. I had all the signs on CD12, but that is just too early for me. I did an opk on that day and it was negative, but it did have a very visible line on it, so maybe I missed it. All others since then have had very very faint lines. I haven't had luck with temping either, because I always seem to wake up in the middle of the night and mess it up. I'm just hoping that I did, and I'm not going to have another wacky month.


----------



## marieb

Mama your chart is looking awesome!!!! Yay for ovulation :)

I don't think the progesterone cream could hurt. It's worth a try, and it sure worked well for Hann.


----------



## Hann12

Sorry for the delayed reply - yes start taking it the day after you ovulate. 

Mama - yay for ovulation! 

Elt - hope you did too!


----------



## Hann12

Marie - you're nearly there!!! That's so exciting! Make sure to come back on and tell us when and what you have and hope it goes well!


----------



## MamaMac123

Marie - I'm so excited for you!!!! Remember to come let us know how it all goes! I want to see a pic of that little cutie!!! :) good luck! What type of birth are you hoping for? 

Hann - thanks for the info...any fear of it interfering with other meds do you think? Wondering it its safe to take with my metformin etc. 

Elt - hope you ovulated!!! You deserve a nice normal cycle!

Banana - hope the progesterone arrives in time for this cycle! Fx for you! Maybe this is te push you need to get a bfp! 

Afm - just hanging in the TWW. Feeling pretty mellow about it. DH and I were talking this weekend and he said we should just stop "trying" and then it will probably happen. I so wish I could do that, but as I told him, we don't really have that luxury because of the pcos and all the meds I have to know where I am in my cycle and if/when I ov etc to know if meds are working or need tweaking etc. I'd love to just stop stressing and see what happens but I don't think that's really good for us with my condition. Sucks. 

But while I'm still temping and stuff I'm trying not to be crazy about it all and trying to keep hopes and expectations really low. I feel like from my temps that this ov just wasn't as strong as last cycle as temps aren't as high up there and stuff so not holding out hope really. Just happy to have ovulated. Symptom wise I had some period like cramping Friday night. Felt a twinge of it again this am but not as bad. Other than that in pretty same old same old.


----------



## runnergrl

Mama- chart is looking good :thumbup: Marie! you are so close, any day now :wohoo:


----------



## banana07

Hey girls. 

Mama - delighted it looks like you have Ov'd. Its unfortunate you can't really take the mellowed out / not trying approach but tbh its not all its cracked up to be!! Its impossible to get rid of any of the info you have stored in your brain no matter how much you try not to think about it!! 

Hann - thanks for all the info on the prog cream, it arrived in the post this morning wasn't expecting it for another week nearly I only ordered it on Friday! 
Will keep ye all updated and let ye know how I get on! 

MarieB - so excited for you - best of luck x 

:)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi ladies, I tested this morning and of course :bfn: 

Is there anyone that could look at my chart and see what the "heck" is going on? It looks like I didn't ovulate at all. :shrug:


----------



## MamaMac123

Kitteykat, that's very weird on your chart that you got multiple positive opks. It looks like you did possibly ovulate but possibly not given te double pos. maybe you geared up to it twice but it didnt happen? Temps did go up some so you may have. Is this your first cycle temping? Make sure you're temping the same time each morning and that you always temp before getting out of bed. I have an alarm that goes off at 5 am for temping to make sure I always temp before getting up to use restroom etc. when I first started temping I didn't know any of that and so my temps were all screwy. Sorry if you already know all that ;)

If you're already temping properly then you may want to think about seeing a doc to see if you're ovulating okay. I have pcos so I'm probably really prone to seeing it everywhere but one of the signs of it is for temps to be very erratic. If you look at my chart compared to the other girls here mine are constantly going up and down where if your cycle is normal they stay pretty consistent. If you're not temping same time each morning etc that could easily be causing the erratic up and down temps but if not there could be something going on there that needs checking into.


----------



## MamaMac123

Runner - any news on gender yet? :)

Banana - yay on the progesterone! Fx of you!!! If it works for you like it did for Hann I'll def be giving it a try!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Thank you :) 

I have been taking the temp at the same time every morning. :) I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I have very irregular cycles, so they are going to do some testing, to see why they are so irregular, and see what they can do to fix them, if they can do something. :)


----------



## runnergrl

We have the gender scan scheduled for March 22nd, so just under 3 weeks away<3


----------



## MamaMac123

Kitteykat - that's good about doc apt. With irregular cycles and the up and down temps it could be pcos....hopefully you'll get some answers :) 

Runner - yay!!! :) can't wait to find out!

Afm - same same here...boobs are KILLING me!!! Hurt sooo so bad! But that's typical for me in TWW. I feel like it may be worse than usual but could easily be in my head. 

I have noticed yesterday and today I am having to pee a lot. I have to go a lot more often and when I feel like I need to go I really badly need to go. I had to get up 2 times during the night to use the bathroom which I almost never do. My temp is up a bit this am but could easily be from the nighttime potty breaks. Getting a little anxious for testing! 9dpo today!


----------



## elt1013

MamaMac123 said:


> Kitteykat - that's good about doc apt. With irregular cycles and the up and down temps it could be pcos....hopefully you'll get some answers :)
> 
> Runner - yay!!! :) can't wait to find out!
> 
> Afm - same same here...boobs are KILLING me!!! Hurt sooo so bad! But that's typical for me in TWW. I feel like it may be worse than usual but could easily be in my head.
> 
> I have noticed yesterday and today I am having to pee a lot. I have to go a lot more often and when I feel like I need to go I really badly need to go. I had to get up 2 times during the night to use the bathroom which I almost never do. My temp is up a bit this am but could easily be from the nighttime potty breaks. Getting a little anxious for testing! 9dpo today!


Mama- That is all sounding really good!

runnergrl- So exciting about the gender scan...bet you can't wait!

afm- Terrible cramps today...I never get cramps except for sometimes right before AF and never even nearly this bad. They have calmed down some now, but I was hurting earlier!! According to my temps and FF, I ovulated when I thought I may have, but I have been fooled before with a few high temps, so I guess I will only really be convinced with a couple more. I know it's way too early for implantation, so I hope I'm not ovulating today, because I am not up to bding right now. Anyone have any ideas what else it could be? My mind keeps wandering to a possible cyst which could explain the wacky cycles the last several months I guess. Everyone keeps saying that cyst pain is more sharp and stabby though and this pain is like really strong AF cramps (no bleeding btw).


----------



## MamaMac123

Elt - sorry about the cramps :( no fun at all. I think your chart is looking really good. I'd be surprised if you haven't ovulated. Hope you feel better!


----------



## runnergrl

mama-when are you testing?


----------



## Hann12

I'm excited mama - charts looking good and the symptoms! Did you say you wanted to wait until Saturday or did I make that up? 

How are you feeling elt? Hope you did ov, your chart def looks like you did!


----------



## elt1013

Thanks everyone!

Mama- so excited for you to test...I'm keeping my fx for you!

Hann- I'm pretty sure I did, thank goodness. 

afm- I had another temp spike today (I think the highest accurate one I've ever had). Not that it means much at only 4dpo, but anything different could be good I suppose. I still have slight cramps, but nothing like yesterday and am really heavy feeling in the pelvic area. I always get the pressure/heavy feeling but only a couple days before AF and this feels a little different. I have had so many "new" symptoms since ttc though, it wouldn't surprise me if it is just AF letting me know she is on her way in a week or so.


----------



## HappyCpl

Good morning ladies. It's been awhile since I've been on. It's been quite busy for me lately with work and everything. 

Isaac it's so good to hear from you!

Banana - I'm sorry you are having such a hard time :( :hugs:

Runner - Can't wait for you to have your scan!

Hann - you're moving right along :) I can't believe how fast the time is going. 

Mama - I can't wait for you to test, your chart is looking good!

Elt - your chart is looking good too. Are you planning on testing or waiting it out?

Kitty - Welcome! How did your appt go?

AFM: my temps this cycle seem to be less separatic. Looks like I ovulated on CD9. That's pretty early. FF says it can't pinpoint it to within 24 hours this time but says it happened between CD 9-13. That's pretty early for me. Maybe it has something to do with my anov cycle last month. Even though FF says I ovulated last month, I'm not convinced. I have my dr's appt today with a new dr. Wish me luck. From what I have heard he is a pretty special guy who is very kind and considerate with his patients. I just hope he takes an aggressive approach. 

Good news though... I've lost 19 pounds. I'm hoping that maybe that's why I've ovulated so early? 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Good morning ladies. It's been awhile since I've been on. It's been quite busy for me lately with work and everything.
> 
> Isaac it's so good to hear from you!
> 
> Banana - I'm sorry you are having such a hard time :( :hugs:
> 
> Runner - Can't wait for you to have your scan!
> 
> Hann - you're moving right along :) I can't believe how fast the time is going.
> 
> Mama - I can't wait for you to test, your chart is looking good!
> 
> Elt - your chart is looking good too. Are you planning on testing or waiting it out?
> 
> Kitty - Welcome! How did your appt go?
> 
> AFM: my temps this cycle seem to be less separatic. Looks like I ovulated on CD9. That's pretty early. FF says it can't pinpoint it to within 24 hours this time but says it happened between CD 9-13. That's pretty early for me. Maybe it has something to do with my anov cycle last month. Even though FF says I ovulated last month, I'm not convinced. I have my dr's appt today with a new dr. Wish me luck. From what I have heard he is a pretty special guy who is very kind and considerate with his patients. I just hope he takes an aggressive approach.
> 
> Good news though... I've lost 19 pounds. I'm hoping that maybe that's why I've ovulated so early?
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

I think the early ovulation must have something to do with the anov. cycle, because I had the same thing! Looks like we are cycle buddies again, as our cycles seem to mimicing eachother again. Lets hope that we both BFPs!!


----------



## Hann12

Wow how weird that both of you ovulated early and your charts are pretty similar! They both look great I have to say. Really really hope this month produces some BFP!


----------



## runnergrl

amazing how your bodies are all in sync with each other! come on :BFP:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:dust: to all of you!!

:hug:


----------



## HappyCpl

It would be awesome if we got our BFP's in the same month!! I hope we start seeing some BFP's in here soon. How exciting!!!

It is crazy how our bodies have synced for sure. It's nice having a cycle buddy again. Seemed like for awhile banana and I were right there together. Elt will you be testing or waiting it out?


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> It would be awesome if we got our BFP's in the same month!! I hope we start seeing some BFP's in here soon. How exciting!!!
> 
> It is crazy how our bodies have synced for sure. It's nice having a cycle buddy again. Seemed like for awhile banana and I were right there together. Elt will you be testing or waiting it out?

Oh, I will probably test...I usually can't control myself once I get to about 8-9dpo even though I try to wait until 10dpo. How about you?


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh I'm sure I'll start testing about 10 DPO. Lol. 

The dr appt went so well. Dr doesn't think it's DH. Even with the low counts, he says his numbers are still good. This dr focused on infertility but loves delivering babies so he stayed in OB. He started a game plan and thinks that's its my hormones. He have me a script for Clomid to start next month. I'm so excited. Unlike my previous dr, he doesn't feel like I'm ovulating correctly. Or at least if I am, I'm not releasing good enough eggs. FINALLY someone who listened and believed me. After 3 months if we still aren't preggo, he is going to start more blood work and monitoring me with an ultrasound. But he wanted to try the Clomid first. I left the office with tears. But they were tears of joy and relief.


----------



## elt1013

That's great Happy!


----------



## Hann12

Happycpl - that's fantastic news and I'm sure it's just what you need to get your bfp - that's unless it happens this month that is! You hear that all the time that the moment someone is about to start something they get their postive. Hope that's the case for you but of not the clomid sounds great!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Happy sooo pleased for you sweets. It seems like all you girls are either starting or ending positive looking cycles this time around - I have everything crossed for each one of you!

Popping by to let you all know baby Scarlett arrived 5 weeks early just like her big brother. She is doing great so far and no NICU like DS too! She was 6 lbs 2 oz 17 inches long, born at 7:30 pm 3 7 2013 <3 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/05849FA7-97B4-4010-9BE5-912052D6F2D5-2266-00000254631B085B.jpg


----------



## Hann12

She's gorgeous sweet pea! Huge congratulations! A nice weight too - clearly she didn't need cooking any longer! Hope you are enjoying your time with her and Your son is loving being a big bro


----------



## HappyCpl

SweetPea congrats in your baby girl. She is beautiful! Very good weight for her being early. :hugs: is DS excited that she is here?


----------



## HappyCpl

I had quite a temp rise this morning. I'm thinking its due to me not sleeping well. I think all of the excitement from yesterday kept me from sleeping deeply so I woke up with every "bump" in the night... :yawns: wish I didn't have to work today...


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks girls <3

He hasn't met her yet as the visiting hours ended shortly after she was born but grandma is bringing him to the hospital today to meet her and I am so excited! Stuck here until Saturday morning as she came early so needs an extra eye on for 48 hours - already cannot wait to go home!

:hugs: to all.


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats sweet pea! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## elt1013

Aww sweet pea, she is so stinkin cute! They don't let the daddy stay with you all the time? My DH stayed with me the whole 3 days and 2 nights I was in the hospital.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Elt DH has stayed the whole time - was talking about DS having to wait a little to see her :) he came in today to meet her and had to have the baby right beside him the whole time - sat in bed with me and pointed beside him saying 'baby here' until whoever was holding her put her on the bed beside him! I was so pleased at his reaction - hopefully the transition will be easier than I thought!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks for all your sweet comments girls <3 love to all!


----------



## runnergrl

Mama? where are you? have you tested??


----------



## Hann12

Yes mama where are you? Hope everything's okay!


----------



## HappyCpl

Any updates this morning? Mama, how's it going? Elt, any changes? Banana??? 

I wish we all lived closer. It would be awesome to have a girls night with you ladies!!

Last night was a bad night for me. I was feeling so down and crying over everything. I know it's not the witch. She is still at least a week away. Maybe just all of the stress and emotions lately. Hope you ladies have a great weekend.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey congrats sweet pea she is beautiful, Well done! 
13 dpo bfn period on its way am gutted as I really thought after having some spotting few days ago that this was the month! :-(


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs: Isaac!


----------



## elt1013

Oh sorry sweet pea, I must have read that wrong. So cute about DS!!

Happy- Your chart looks awesome! Emotional huh? Sounds like a good sign to me!

Mama- we are dying in here! lol

Isaac- So sorry, :hugs:

afm- I didn't get to temp this morning, but yesterdays temp was quite high for being taken 2.5 hours early. On the downside, (tmi) I am having the usual before AF irritable bowels, so who knows.


----------



## Hann12

Isaac I'm sorry about the bfn :( that's rubbish. Maybe it's still too early? Big :hugs: though


----------



## HappyCpl

:hugs: Isaac. Don't count yourself out yet...

Elt your chart is looking good too! Yeah I've been emotional these last 2 days. Almost borderline depressed. I don't know why. I am all happy one min and them ready to cry the next. I feel bi polar!!! Lol. Ok not like that, but you get what I mean. Could be PMS I guess.. I haven't had that in awhile. At one time after I had DD I thought I had PMDD. I didn't realize "post partum blues" could last as long as they did, but apparently that's what I had and didn't know it...


----------



## HappyCpl

I have a question... And this may be TMI, so I apologize now... The last 2 cycles I have had tons and tons of CM. Unfortunately, last cycle resulted in an anov. cycle. This time, CM started the day the witch left (which happens but usually goes away quicky intol OV time). I'm pretty sure that I OV on day 10, but the CM has been persistent from the time AF left. My temps seem to be more regular and a lot less "jagged". I have had so much CM this cycle I have had to wear a panty liner and I literally feel "raw" from all of the wiping. So yesterday I went to the bathroom and it seemed to be tapering off some (finally some releif) but to my surprise when I wiped there was a big "goop" (I don't know how else to describe it) of CM. It was clear-cloudish and thick yet watery. It reminded me almost of a jelly fish. One of those mushy ones that wash up on the beach (but smaller of course haha). Today it's been more creamy and there has been a whole lot less. I know when I was prego with DD I had very thick CM in the last few months of my pregnancy, but otherwise I've never had this kind of CM as it wasn't as thick as when I was prego. 

Anyway, I guess I was wondering if any of you have experienced this with ovulation. I have CM most every month, but this was just... different. Usually it goes from creamy to watery to EW back to watery and then to creamy or sticky. I'm sorry if this was TMI, I was just curious since I seem to have all these issues going on.


----------



## Hann12

Happy - I used to have thicker cm after ovulation, not loads though. I did have quite a lot in the 2ww when I was pregnant though so it could be a good sign!


----------



## HappyCpl

Looks like FF now wants to put me at 3dpo. I'm not convinced though... But all we can do is wait and see...


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Looks like FF now wants to put me at 3dpo. I'm not convinced though... But all we can do is wait and see...

I was wondering that....when I looked at your chart yesterday, it kind of looked to me like you had just ovulated considering the second temp rise and change to creamy cm. I didn't want to say anything though until you temped today. Did you have definite o signs on CD10 and that's why you aren't convinced? I would go back to previous o charts and look at the pre and post o temps from the past to see if the current ones are pretty close to past cycles.

The good thing is that you definitely ovulated this cycle whether it was when you previously thought or more recently!!


----------



## HappyCpl

I had sharp O pains on day 10. I had all of the signs that I normally have. This is only my 2nd month tracking my temps. Previous months I could always tell when I O b/c of the shift in my temps. I have a low body temp but I always is up after O. With my CM and being warmer/flushed i could always tell when I had ovulated and I had a general idea of where I was in my cycle. 

It's not impossible I guess. But time will tell.


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> I had sharp O pains on day 10. I had all of the signs that I normally have. This is only my 2nd month tracking my temps. Previous months I could always tell when I O b/c of the shift in my temps. I have a low body temp but I always is up after O. With my CM and being warmer/flushed i could always tell when I had ovulated and I had a general idea of where I was in my cycle.
> 
> It's not impossible I guess. But time will tell.

How long did you say your normal LP is? You shouldn't have to wait long now to find out which day is right. Are you covered bd wise for both? I hope you did o CD10 because it wouldn't be any fun having to practically start the dreaded TWW over when you thought you were almost done!

How is everyone else doing?

afm- My temp was higher than ever today(8dpo), and I don't feel AF coming on quite yet, so hopefully I will atleast have a decent LP this time around.


----------



## HappyCpl

My LP is usually 13-15 days. I can't complain there. We should be covered on both days as we BD on days 9-12 and cd 16. So I'm hoping that CD 10 was it. I have been extremely nauseous today and lots of tenderness in my lower abdomen/pelvic area along with my moodiness and tender breasts. I havent had those in a few months... Hoping that its all good signs and not just a coincidence. How are you doing? Your chart is looking awesome.


----------



## elt1013

I'm good...my chart is looking really good this cycle, but they can be deceiving! I don't want to be negative, but I'm just waiting for the inevitable temp drop! I have some .88 cent tests, so I may test tmrw even though it's early. I have gotten used to BFNs, so it doesn't get me too down anymore. I figure if it is a BFP, it will be an unexpected surprise.


----------



## runnergrl

ELt- have you tested? Anyone heard from mama? I'm starting to worry!


----------



## elt1013

I haven't heard from mama either....hope she's ok.

afm- My FMU and SMU was really diluted today, so I decided not to test with an hpt. I did however get a very faint second line on an IC opk, which wouldn't mean anything with someone else, but considering I have never gotten a second line at all on them (even with my lh surge), could be a good sign. I have never had a surge before AF, but I have heard that some ladies do, so I guess I will try to limit my fluids tonight, so I have a good FMU for an hpt tmrw!


----------



## elt1013

:hugs: Mama

(I looked back on Mama's last post and it looks like AF came and she started a new cycle)


----------



## runnergrl

elt1013 said:


> I haven't heard from mama either....hope she's ok.
> 
> afm- My FMU and SMU was really diluted today, so I decided not to test with an hpt. I did however get a very faint second line on an IC opk, which wouldn't mean anything with someone else, but considering I have never gotten a second line at all on them (even with my lh surge), could be a good sign. I have never had a surge before AF, but I have heard that some ladies do, so I guess I will try to limit my fluids tonight, so I have a good FMU for an hpt tmrw!

Ummmm HELLLOOOOOOO!!!?!? This is great news! am I allowed to get excited??:thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

I know I'm excited too! Elt - the day before I got my BFP I used an opk and got a faint line which I think was the pregnancy hormone. FX but can't wait to see your post in the morning!


----------



## elt1013

I suppose you can, lol, but I am trying not to...I have had so many weird things happen with my body the last several months, it could just be a fluke. I plan on seeing a BFN and if it's a BFP, I will be happily surprised!


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt, I can't wait for you to test!! So exciting!

:hugs: to mama!

AFM - temp drop this morning but its still higher than it was before the few days it jumped up there. FF took my crosshairs away.


----------



## elt1013

Ok ladies...something to squint at. Of course I couldn't resist holding my pee all day to poas. I see the tiniest little hint of a line, but I'm afraid I just want it so bad that I am giving myself line eye! And of course it doesn't come across well on camera. DH couldn't see a thing either which makes me think I'm crazy. The last two are after I took it out of the casing, so don't mind the dent in the middle from removing it. Let me know what you think either way!
 



Attached Files:







hpt 024.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6









hpt 025.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 11









hpt 026.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## runnergrl

I'm not sure if I see something or not, but to be fair, I'm on my phone. I hope hope hope this is it for you!!! :wohoo:


----------



## elt1013

Me too! I got 67% positive on countdown to pregnancy so far, so hopefully this is it. I am going to test again in the morning with a FRER as long as my urine isn't diluted. For some reason, I don't have very good FMU or SMU??


----------



## Hann12

I think I can see a faint line in the one on the right. Really hope this is it elt!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I think I see something too! FX'd FX'd FX'd!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

I agree with the other girls elt think I can see a line in the last pic! Fx'd you have your bfp when you wake up! Af has hit me this morning.
Mama sorry af got you too xx


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm in agreement with everyone else. I also think I see something on the right. Can't wait for you to POAS this morning!!


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm sorry the witch got you Isaac :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Sorry about AF Isaac that's rubbish :( 

Happy - you got your crosshairs back yay!!

Will be stalking here today to see what happens elt!

Totally exhausted, DD up all night pretty much and crying most if this morning, think its been teeth. Awful!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> Sorry about AF Isaac that's rubbish :(
> 
> Happy - you got your crosshairs back yay!!
> 
> Will be stalking here today to see what happens elt!
> 
> Totally exhausted, DD up all night pretty much and crying most if this morning, think its been teeth. Awful!

I'm sorry DD isn't feeling well. Hopefully it's only her teeth and she's not getting sick. 

Glad I got my crosshairs back. Even if I did OV on CD 16 it's a lot earlier than it has been. So that's good.


----------



## elt1013

Ok, here are the new ones from this morning. DH can even see it on this one! FRER was negative though, but I have seen people get positives on these before FRER! It's driving me crazy not knowing for sure. I guess I just have to wait it out to see if it gets darker.
 



Attached Files:







hpt 3-12-13 002.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 9









hpt 3-12-13 003.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9









hpt 3-12-13 001.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hann12

I think I can see a very faint line on the middle one. You're only 10dpo? Mine was very faint at 10dpo, by 11dpo It was much darker. I think its looking good!!


----------



## elt1013

Yeah, only 10dpo, and it showed up within 10 minutes. I hope it's darker tomorrow! They never seem to come across well on here though. I will keep testing everyday and post pics for everyone unless AF comes ...I always love seeing other people's pics.

Isaac- sorry about AF hun. Glad to have you back with us though, we missed you!

Happy- Glad you got those crosshairs back! Are you thinking you still ovulated on CD10 or you really aren't sure?


----------



## Hann12

Mine barely came up on here at 10dpo but you could see it in person. I have everything crossed that this is it! It sure sounds like it!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

:happydance:I see lines elt!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Elt I see it too! And your temp is looking great ;) 

I too am addicted to looking at test pics so post away!!


----------



## elt1013

Yay!!! I'm so happy you ladies see it! Now I can't wait until tmrw to test again, but I have to go get more tests first!! lol


----------



## Hann12

I can't wait for tomorrow's pic!! Very exciting to see a other bfp developing! first response advertise as being the most sensitive but I know of loads of people that didn't get a line with them until 14dpo. 
After your last few months of weird cycles its great to see it can happen - and without intervention too!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Major congrats! I see the line! That's how my first one looked! I didn't get pos with any they test till the dollar store test was real dark. Yay!! I'm So exited for you:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt I totally see a line! I'm so excited for you. I have my fingers crossed that tomorrow's is even darker!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Yay elt!! I totally see it!! Congrats!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt, any changes this morning???


----------



## elt1013

Ok, today's test, taken at 10 minutes. I had DH run out and get me one, but he got me a blue dye. I guess I should have been more specific. I see it, but I know how bad these are for evaps, so I'm still not convinced. I don't know if I will believe it until it's nice and dark! I'm going to have to go back out today and get some more. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good brand?
 



Attached Files:







ept 1820.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7









ept 1819.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hann12

Elt there is most definite line - I think we can safely say you are pregnant!! Massive congratulations, really so so thrilled for you!


----------



## elt1013

Thanks everyone! I want to be happy, but I just can't help but doubt it. I'm sure you all understand! Hopefully they will keep getting darker!


----------



## Hann12

I totally understand - tested virtually constantly until 20dpo just because I couldn't believe it!


----------



## HappyCpl

Congrats Elt!! That is def a BFP! I've had evap lines on those but my evap lines looked nothing like that!!! So happy for you Hun! Whoooohooooo!!!! Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Elt you are knocked up - CONGRATS! I'd just get an FRER (or clearblue digi) to confirm I think they're both pretty reliable :)


----------



## marieb

CONGRATULATIONS Elt!!! I am so, so happy for you.

I hope this is just the beginning of a long line of BFPs coming up :)


----------



## runnergrl

ELT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: so happy :happydance: get a FRER or Answer brand. both are good.

and marie- its time to have that baby! We need to see one last belly shot:thumbup:


----------



## HappyCpl

I love belly pics. Runner, do you have any updated ones? Hann? All of you prego ladies need to start posting some :) hehe. 

Anyone heard from Jessica?


----------



## runnergrl

This was last week, my 17 week. Ill post my 18 week one tomorrow in my journal. It might look just the same or even smaller though cause I've been pretty sick lately
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HappyCpl

Awe! How pretty! Runner you always seem to glow in your pics.


----------



## elt1013

So cute runnergrl!

So here it is ladies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PREGNANT!! 006.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## runnergrl

Now do you believe it ELT? Yay:wohoo:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yay! I was hoping you'd go with a digi ;)


----------



## elt1013

I absolutely do believe it! But before I took it, I was reluctant because I thought for sure it would say not pregnant. I am so thrilled right now!! Thanks to all of you for your support...you are all great people, and I'm not going anywhere. I'm sticking around to watch all of you get your BFP!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Woo hoo elt its finally your turn! I am over the moon for you, very well done! Xx I'm so glad to see a bfp it's neen so long. Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy elt good luck xx


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Woo hoo elt its finally your turn! I am over the moon for you, very well done! Xx I'm so glad to see a bfp it's neen so long. Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy elt good luck xx

Thank you! Allthough I am thrilled, it's almost bittersweet because I want all of you to get your BFP too! I know it will happen for you Isaac, just don't give up! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Woo hoo elt its finally your turn! I am over the moon for you, very well done! Xx I'm so glad to see a bfp it's neen so long. Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy elt good luck xx
> 
> Thank you! Allthough I am thrilled, it's almost bittersweet because I want all of you to get your BFP too! I know it will happen for you Isaac, just don't give up! I'm rooting for you!Click to expand...

Thanks hun means so much! We've also decided against ivf/ egg sharing and just going to see what happens x


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt, so happy for you! It's def real now. No denying that one ;) Congrats to you. Hope you have a healthy 9 months. Lets hope we have more BFP to follow Elt's.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies, long time no posting, so sorry!!! Things have been crazy busy this past week in my world and with the bfn and AF I think I just needed to down play it all to not get too depressed about it. I actually did okay this time with it but was of course still bummed. My boobs had been so much more sore than usual so is hopes that was a good sign but maybe it just means my hormone levels are finally up where they should be which is also a good thing. Still have 4 more rounds of clomid so hopefully just a matter of time now...start my clomid for this cycle tomorrow. 

Okay.....now for the fun stuff! 

ELT!!!!!! Oh my gosh I'm soooo sorry I missed all your excitement this week but I am soooooooooo excited for you!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: 

It was actually kind of fun because I saw your ticker so I KNEW it was coming but was fun to see all your speculating and debating over test lines :haha: if only we all had that increased perspective!!! Anyway, soooo happy for you!!!! Gives me hope!!!! 

Seeetpea - congrats on baby Scarlett!!!! She is adorable!!!! Hope you're all home and happy and hopefully getting a little rest here and there! 

Runner - LOVE the bump pics! Keep'em coming! All you preggie girls should give us more bump updates! :) 

Issac - :hugs: sorry about AF :( keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Happy - great news about the new dr and the clomid!!!! Hope it's the push you need!!! 

Banana - everything okay??? Curious to hear how the progesterone is working out :)


----------



## Hann12

Yay just seen the digital elt! Seriously happy for you!

Great bump pic runnergrl! I am huge :(

Sorry for the bfn and AF mama but glad you are okay and onto the next cycle


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, keep up the positive attitude. It's gonna happen soon. Sounds like you're headed in the right direction.


----------



## HappyCpl

OMG I have some major AF like cramps. I'm talking the ones that usually show up AFTER she shows up and is in full "flow". I checked and no spotting. I'm even hurting into my back. Going to go home and take something. If FF is right, I'm only 7DPO. If my initial hunch is right, AF is due tomorrow. I haven't tested since when I thought I was at 10 DPO and I'm trying to hold off since FF thinks I'm only 7 DPO.


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Congrats Elt!!!! I'm so so so exited for u!! My lil man will be here Tommorrow, c section around 9. Fluid got real low again so they taking him. 

Congrats on baby Scarlett! I still stalk this thread daily to check on everyone, I know ur BFP's are comin!!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck Jessica! Looking forward to hearing your news!


----------



## MamaMac123

Good luck Jessica!!!!!!!


----------



## marieb

Jessica- Good luck!!! I can't wait to hear how everything goes. 

Runner- You look fantastic and you're definitely glowing. 

Issac- So sorry about AF. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Happy- Sorry to hear about the cramps. They are the absolute worst. Hope you get some relief soon. 

Mama- Good to have you back!!!! Sometimes it is good to take a little break and get some perspective. I love your positive attitude.

Hann- Not too long to go now!

https://i48.tinypic.com/kchypx.jpg
This was taken yesterday at 40+1. Getting a little antsy now!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck Jessica. Let us know how it goes. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## HappyCpl

Marie how are you feeling? Are you dilated any yet? I bet you are going crazy right now..


----------



## ooSweetPea

Jessica good luck sweets!


----------



## elt1013

Thanks Mama...I'm glad I give you hope...it will happen for you, I know it!

Good luck Jessica...so exciting!

Marie- You look like you are about to pop any minute! lol, but still amazing!

Happy- you are getting me excited! I hope those cramps are from a BFP in the making! 
I had TERRIBLE cramps at 3dpo, and I thought it couldn't be anything happening that early, but now that I got my BFP, I have to believe that there had to be something going on in there causing that. I'm not sure what was happening, and I know it sounds crazy, but it can't be pure coincidence.

Hann- the digi says it all, doesn't it. No doubt now!

afm- I have been having some crampiness and pinching in the tummy since yesterday (almost constant). So, my bean seems to be making itself quite comfortable, and that makes me so happy, since I had the same thing with DD. Still just trying to take it all in...pure bliss!


----------



## HappyCpl

Awe Elt, you're bean sounds like its settling into it new home for the next 9 months. Can't wait for you to have your first scan.

I'm hoping too these cramps are for the better good. It would be awesome to go from cycle buddies to bump buddies :)


----------



## runnergrl

marie-seriously...could your bump be any cuter or more perfect!??!? Ill answer that- NO! it looks similar to mine towards the end when I was pregnant with my son... Im so anxious to hear what you end up having! Good luck! hope it happens for you tomorrow or this weekend for sure! <3


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm guessing by my temp rise that AF is not coming today... Haha. I only had about 4.5 hours of sleep, should I discard this temp?


----------



## runnergrl

no- just leave it with the open circle.. it will adjust for you when it needs to (if) it does. When are you testing? would be so awesme to have to BFP's so close together!!


----------



## elt1013

Happy- My temp seemed to be pretty accurate as long as I got over 3 hours of sleep, but of course everyone is different! When do you plan on testing? It would be cool to have another BFP so soon!


----------



## MamaMac123

Marie your bump is soooo cute!!!! Can't wait to see that baby!!!!! :) 

Happy - when you testing lady!!!!???? So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

I'll probably wait until Sunday. Realistically I should try to wait til Wednesday... But I know how I am. I just have to fight the urge to buy tests...


----------



## runnergrl

10dpo-it's the way to go! LOL :haha:


----------



## elt1013

Happy- I'm so excited for you to test tmrw!!
B F P B F P B F P!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

I haven't been able to test yet :( I didn't make it to the store to get any. I'll go today for sure. FF is saying my chart is possibly triphasic on day 23. I read what FF says about it, but I haven't been charting long. For you ladies who have been temping with FF has your chart ever been this way and NOT pregnant? I don't want to get my hopes up...


----------



## HappyCpl

I went and got some tests from the dollar store. I didn't want to go to the drug store for a FRER as they are 2x's higher there and we are going for groceries later and I know I can get some at the store for half that of the drugstore and usually get 3. Haha. 

Between FF saying that my chart looks triphasic on CD23 which happens to be the day that I had the HORRIBLE cramps, I'm feeling pretty good about it. 

So onto the test... I came home from the dollar store and took the test. Keep in mind, this was neither FMU or even SMU. I saw a "line" in the test area, but it's soooo light. I even asked DH if he saw it b/c I was thinking I have "line eye" at this point. Immediately he says he sees it but says its very light and asks if it should be darker. I explained that the earlier you take them the lighter they are. 

I'm scared its an indent mark. I used the same brand that elt used in her initial pic. I've used this brand before and I don't recall ever seeing an indent line on these tests before... I can't get a good pic with my phone to post. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I may try to take another one later tonight but will def try again with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCpl

Ok im going to try this pic. Please tell me what you think.. Indent line?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## elt1013

Ok, so I can definitely see that line! I'm not sure though because it doesn't look like it has any color. Sometimes the pic just makes them look like they don't have any color though. Did you see color within the 10 minute limit?

This is getting exciting!


----------



## elt1013

Oh and I never had a chart go triaphasic, but it can be a good sign. There have been ladies though that had triaphasic charts, but weren't pregnant...so, I guess it doesn't tell you anything for sure.

Sorry to be so nosey, but what is your cm like? I noticed about 10-11dpo, mine changed from creamy to almost watery with bits of creamy in it. I never had anything like it before, but I'm sure everyone is different that way too!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

I am almost positive I c a line happy!!


----------



## Hann12

I can def see a line!! This is so exciting! Have you got any more tests to do with FMU?


----------



## elt1013

I know Hann...I'm almost as excited as I was with mine! :haha:


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you ladies! I have another cheap test for FMU tomorrow. I'm going to pick up some FRER tonight just in case I have another line like this one. I'm trying not to get excited yet. 

Elt, I don't have a whole lot of CM though. Usually about this time I'm very dry or sticky even. Right now I'm just wet... Kind of between creamy and watery if that makes sense. 

Not sure what to think at this point really. I'll believe it when I see 2 pink lines on a FRER or a positive result on a digi. Haha


----------



## HappyCpl

Jessica, how's your lil one??


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh Elt, the line showed up within 5 min for sure. I just stared at it for like 30 min before I asked DH to look at it to make sure I wasn't crazy... Haha


----------



## HappyCpl

I posted it on Countdown to pregnancy. 65% say +...


----------



## elt1013

woohoo...I'm going to check there (countdown to pregnancy), because you can use the inverts and stuff too! That is about the percentage I got with my first positive too!


----------



## Hann12

I have my fingers crossed for you happy! So exciting and would be lovely for you and elt to be bump buds! :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Yes it would be great to be bump buds with Elt. :)


----------



## HappyCpl

So I checked my temp earlier b/c I was feeling warm, 98.90. Hoping that's a good sign. I got some FRER so please keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## runnergrl

HappyCpl said:


> So I checked my temp earlier b/c I was feeling warm, 98.90. Hoping that's a good sign. I got some FRER so please keep your fingers crossed!!!

Will do. Can't wait to see your BFP!


----------



## elt1013

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you! I need a bump buddy!


----------



## HappyCpl

BFN this morning and a temp drop. AF will be here within a few days I'm sure. Feeling ok at the moment. It's what I expected... Just too good to be true.


----------



## runnergrl

sorry happy :cry: you are NEXT!! you AND mama! :thumbup:!!

Elt- I see you are still charting... when will you stop? :haha:


----------



## Hann12

So sorry happy, really thought this could have been it :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

Sorry Happy... really thought this was your month too.

I don't know what your bd schedule is like, but I can tell you that we bd less this cycle before my BFP than we usually do. I don't know if that had something to do with it or not, but we bd 4 days before o (I doubt that one was it) and the day before, so I guess trying to dtd everyday was too much.

I know you ladies will get your BFPs! If I did with being overweight, and having a short LP, you will too!

runnergrl- I'm not really still charting, but if I happen to be up at my usual temping time, I occasionally take my temp out of curiousity. And I took a couple more tests just to make sure there was progression. I thought about taking my chart down, but I left it up because sometimes other people want to see what your BFP chart looks like to compare.


----------



## Hann12

Elt I think you have a point with the DTD less frequently before. On my bfp month we did it 2 days before and day before and that's it around ovulation. I think sometimes doing it a lot can reduce the quality of sperm. 
I was the same with testing - as we have the conception indicator tests I wasn't happy until
I had a 1-2 weeks, 2-3 and 3+!


----------



## elt1013

I agree about the sperm quality thing too!

I have progression on all the tests, but the internet cheapies take forever to get darker!


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - :hugs: honestly could see that line, so sorry Hun. I know it's a long shot but you haven't dropped below cover line yet so you never know. We'll get there :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you ladies for all of your support. You're right Mama, it's not over yet. But it sure feels that way. 

Elt we tend to BD a lot... Haha. ESP right after AF b/c DH and I both have a very high sex drive. So after being cut off for a week... You could only imagine... Our new dr actually told us at our last visit that until after OV we should try to only BD every other day. Since DH already has lower than average counts, he said we could be depleting them more. So next cycle we are gonna chill on the BD everyday. Lol


----------



## runnergrl

wow. I cant even imagine BD every day. Guess we have just never been that kind of a couple-lol! I would love to BD more, but no way could I muster up the energy for that often. We are lucky if we get in a few times a month...no joke!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Lol oh Runner is go nuts! But them I'm not chasing a little guy around 24/7 like you ;) 

We're def not every day folks but at least 2-4 times a week :) a few times a month would torture me! :haha:


----------



## marieb

So sorry Happy! I know when we got our BFP we only DTD every 2-3 days and then every day I got a +OPK. Worth a try!


----------



## HappyCpl

Right after AF for a out the first 18 days we usually BD at least 15 times. No kidding. Then after that we start to taper off. I can tell a huge difference in the amount of swimmers by them too. So it may be a good idea for us to hold off until around O time this time. ESP since we'll be using Clomid. I'm hoping I will have a regular cycle this next time as it seems this cycle was prerty reg. comparatively speaking...


----------



## MamaMac123

Just remember to bd every few days to keep the :spermy: supply fresh ;) like Marie said, every 3 days or so leading up to ov. I'm hoping the clomid will do the trick for you this cycle!!!! Fx!!!


----------



## Hann12

Any sign of the baby yet Marie? Thinking of you!


----------



## marieb

Not really :(
I have an ultrasound appointment and a midwife appointment tomorrow so we'll see after that.


----------



## runnergrl

Will they induce after a certain amount of time?


----------



## marieb

Well I can't have a homebirth after 42 weeks so after that it's up to me to decide whether I want to consent to a medical induction or just wait for things to happen themselves. Really don't want to get induced so hoping baby decides to make its appearance sooner than later!


----------



## runnergrl

marieb said:


> Well I can't have a homebirth after 42 weeks so after that it's up to me to decide whether I want to consent to a medical induction or just wait for things to happen themselves. Really don't want to get induced so hoping baby decides to make its appearance sooner than later!

I hope so too! Good luck Hun!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck marieb!


----------



## banana07

Wow Wow Wow - what alot of news!! Sorry I wasn't on in sooooo long but we finally got into the new house at the weekend so the last 2 weeks have been just manic and I couldn't get time off work its so busy so every evening and weekend was just taken over! 

But seriously wow ELT - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I am so happy for you I bet you still can't believe it!

Happy, I am so sorry that you felt so close, has AF arrived yet?? I was 4 days late 2 cycles ago and went into a solid depression for a few days after - can't imagine how it feels to get a slight pos on a test then a bfn. Hope your holding up ok x

Sweetpea - Congrats on Baby Scarlett and I just love the name!! Is this our first baby on here???? 

Jessica and MarieB - Hope all is going ok for ye - can't wait to see the baby pics - 

Runnergirl & MarieB - ye look fab, although it seems like the unobtainable - I cannot wait to have a bump, can't barely remember my last one - it was 6-7 years ago!!

Mamamac & Issac - Sorry the witch got you, I think I'll be joining you this weekend or early next week :( 

Hope I haven't forgot anyone! 

Afm, somewhere in the tww not 100% syre I think the witch is due Sunday/Monday but wouldn't count myself late until Thursday. My cycles are going between 27 - 31 days this last few months and I'm not doing opks or temps or anything just going with the flow! 

Got DHs SA results back today well I phoned the doc and the nurse said they were there but she couldn't read them she put me on hold and came back to me saying the doc say 1 thing is slightly low its 3% but should be 4% but its still in normal range just the lower end of it and everything else was find. Collecting the results this evening so might be able to make more sense of it with the help of google. I'm seeing the consultant next Tuesday anyway so no point going through it with GP specailist will know better. Thats it really no symptoms nothing zilch zero. Have pretty much given up all hope - was distracted with the house dunno how I'll cope now thats over (well the worst is over we are finally in lots more to do but the pressure is off!). DS is 6 this week so that will bring a few tears along with the PMS - double low blow!! 

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - good to hear from you! Glad you're into the new house! Also good news on SA and fx for your specialist visit!

Marieb - good luck with baby!!! Fx you can do your home birth without induction! :)

How's everyone else doing?? Hann, Runner, how are the bumps?? :)


----------



## runnergrl

bump is good here. baby woke me up this morning around 3am dancing:) its the first real consistent movement Ive felt so I was totally happy about it! 19 weeks thursday! <3


----------



## Hann12

Hi nice to hear from you banana! Will keep my fingers crossed for you for a bfp. So glad you have the house sorted!

Mama - almost ov time!!

Happy - did AF show :(

How are you feeling Elt?

Got my fingers crossed for you Marie! Really hope you get your home birth

Runner - that's great about the movements, they'll be no stopping it now!
Mine moves around all over the place, mainly at night. Or maybe I'm too busy in the day to notice lol! 
Barely getting 2 minutes every time I see the mw, they just rush me in and out and don't even check my urine even though I have a history of uti's. it's quite frustrating! I don't know if its being a second timer that they don't care!
Got the inlaws here until tomorrow morning which is okay but I find mil stressful. She obviously finds playing with Annabelle boring so she sticks her in high chair and makes her watch her do the ironing etc! In general I'm exhausted and it would be nice to get proper help but everytime people come to visit to help they want to do stuff to our house rather than look after Annabelle so I end up with no rest! Highly annoying!!


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies.

marie- I hope this baby decides to come on it's own so you can have your home birth!

banana- Thanks, I was in disbelief at first, but have come to realize that it is real, lol. When it doesn't happen for so long, there are times when you think it never will, so when it does, it takes awhile to sink in! So I bet your TWW went by faster this time with all the house stuff...and maybe you will be able to relax a little more since you are in the new place?

Hann and runnergrl- I bet it feels great to feel all that movement...I can't wait to feel that again allthough it seems like forever away at this point!

Happy- no AF yet? I just keep hoping your temp shoots back up and she stays far away, even though I know you have pretty much lost hope. Maybe the clomid will will do the trick! 

Mama- that dip looks kind of nice...maybe you will o early this time!

afm- I was having some sharp pinching, and light cramping for a few days, that has mostly gone for now. What worried me a little more was a couple tiny pinpricks of blood on toilet paper a few days ago that happened twice. It never increased and I didn't have any severe pain, so I knew it wasn't anything I needed to rush to ER for. I don't remember having any blood with DD, but I do remember the cramps, so I guess baby is just settling itself in nice and comfy! Tests are also progressing nicely.


----------



## Hann12

Elt I had some bleeding at 5.5 weeks, of course totally panicked as you do but had a scan at 6 weeks and it was fine. At the scan I asked what it was and they could find no reason for it so they decided it must have been delayed implantation bleeding. It's seems quite common for second timers to get some bleeding though, it's happened to quite a few of my friends


----------



## HappyCpl

Hello ladies. Good to hear from you Banana. You have def been busy. Glad that you are in your new house! We bought one not too long ago. Hope this is the one we grow old in. I never want to do that again. Too much of a headache. I couldn't imagine actually having to build it...

Elt, I spotted some with my first and of course I obsesses over everything. Glad things are going well for you. Morning sickness kicked in yet? With DD it seemed to start before I ever found out I was pregnant. But that is a normal post o thing for me...

AF still isn't here. I expect her tomorrow though. Headache, tired, and over all just blah. I need a good run. I think it will make me feel better. Now that I've started running, I love it. I'm down 20lbs and looking for new workouts. Running is def my go to right now. So peaceful and I feel great afterwards.


----------



## banana07

Hey girls

Happy - I have to say there were times where it was just hell on earth building the house esp the painting and decision making with the tiles terrified I'd make the wrong choice and be stuck looking at it for years, I thought all that part would be fun but it was so stressful when you spending that amount of money! Plus we were living with my daddy while the building was being done we couldn't afford to pay both rent and a mortage so after living away from home for 10 years it was a bit of a shock to be back home plus Ov always seemed to happen when he was at home not working so bding was often tricky - hopefully now we will be less stressed and busy and can bd when we want not just when daddy is out of the house!! 

Elt, thankfully you don't sound to worried anyway but I've a few of the girls on here on about spotting in the first few weeks so I'm sure all is ok :) 

Hann & runner girl so exciting for ye to be feeling all that movement although I remember it freaking me out the last time!! 

How are you Mamamac - holding out with the rest of us ok I hope! as for the progestrone cream, I've been terrible using it, it was just the way the first month fell with the house move, I could barley find a pair of socks the first few days let alone the cream, I've used it a few times but def not every 12 hours every 24 if I was lucky. Will give it a proper go next month. I know AF is on her way she's still 4-7 days away but she is coming!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - wow girl. I felt stressed just reading that!! I could only imagine how you felt. Maybe now things will be more relaxed and it'll work out with a BFP. Stress can ded play a part in fertility. Oh and I'm anxious to know the rest of your hubby's results. They sound similar to my hubby's with his last sample. He has been taking the Fertility Blend supplements and its been almost 3 months. Wow is all I can say. I can tell a huge improvement in his drive and the amount. Curious to know if his sample has improved. Dr doesn't want to retest yet. Not unless we have to do IUI. But wouldn't you know that when he's been on them 3 months I will be starting my Clomid? Coincidence? I think not! Haha

BTW AF still isn't here. But had another temp drop this morning. This one below coverline... I expect her at anytime now..


----------



## runnergrl

MarieB had the baby! I wont spoil the details for her, as I am sure she will; want to share, but just thought you all would like to know!


----------



## HappyCpl

How exciting!! I can't wait to hear!!


----------



## elt1013

Yay Marie!! Can't wait for details and pics maybe?


----------



## HappyCpl

Temp went back up just above the cover line this morning. Feeling very crampy and feeling the full signs of AF. 

For you ladies who use FF do you ever go look at "Charts Like Mine" option? When I go look at it, even with my temp drops yesterday it says out of the charts 68% are ovulatory, 38% pregnancy, and 2% miscarriage. The pregnancy charts look nothing like mine... I even changed the filters... Odd I think. I was just curious if you has also seen this?


----------



## banana07

Hey Girls

Whoooo Marie B - hope all went well!! 

Happy - yeah I read back on my post and it did sound a bit stressful didn't it!! Ah it was all worth it now have our perfect house well perfect for us. Few people have asked what would we change and thankfully so far the answer has been nothing!! 

I was going to start DH on meds but thought there was no point until I got his first results back, will see what the consultant says next week. I think she is going to start me on clomid too she said if I was back in 3 months which I am she will talk about it. When are you starting it?? Jes 3 months on the fertility supp and you starting clomid has to be a bfp in there!!! How long have you been trying again. This is cycle 10 gone for us now expecting AF Sunday or Monday - 99.9% sure she is enroute :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - I know with the temp drops its unlikely but have you tested again yet?? If no AF might be worth a shot?? :) 

Banana - glad you're into the new house! Hope the specialist has some good news for you! You an Happy both seem like things are on the right track, bet you'll both have bfp's soon!

Yay for Marie and baby! Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics of the new munchkin! 

Afm - clomid is finished up for this cycle so now just waiting to ov. If I stick to same cycle from last few I won't ov till around cd20. Will prob start testing early though just in case.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - hope you OV on schedule. At least your cycles seem to be "regular" now with the Clomid. I hope the result is a BFP this time :)

I haven't retested yet, but was going to see if AF shows today as I suspect. If she doesn't by chance, I'll check test tomorrow. I don't wake at the same time (I know I should) and since its just barely dipped below cover, maybe there is a SLIM chance, but I'm not holding my breath for it. I'm just ready to move forward if AF would show up...

Banana - We have been trying for 15 months now. I can't believe it's been that long. Good luck with your dr visit. 

That's wonderful though about your house. I'm glad that its all worked out and you are gettin settled in. I bet now that you're in you'll have your BFP soon.


----------



## runnergrl

they do say, new house, new baby:winkwink:!!


----------



## marieb

Thanks for all the well wishes :)!

Baby Greyson was born on March 19 at 10:35. He's 7lbs 8oz and a super long 21.5".
The birth went off as perfectly as we could have hoped (only 6hours from start to finish) and we got to have our home water birth.

https://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt96/MarieB19/greyson_zps77e6ef8d.jpg

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## runnergrl

perfection<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Hann12

He's gorgeous! Huge congratulations Marie!


----------



## ooSweetPea

What a little prince! Congrats!


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats Marie!!! What a gorgeous baby! So glad you got to do the home water birth. That's what I'll be hoping for. Have fun cuddling that adorable little one!!!!

Happy - I see AF arrived...blah, but at least she was expected...onto a fresh cycle! You start your clomid this cycle right? What days are you taking it?


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Marie, he's perfect! And I love the name...that was actually our top boy name also which seems to be becoming more and more popular!


----------



## HappyCpl

Marie he is so beautiful! So glad things went smoothly for you. 

Mama - AF made her debut this morning. She was expected with those temps the last few says. I start Clomid on days 5 - 9 of this cycle. Hoping for a good cycle this round. Lets hope my ovaries react well and the swimmers can get where they need to be.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama do you have any suggestions on the best time of day to take it?


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Awww he a adorable!!! If I knew how to post pics from iPhone I would post one of my lil man, had him the 15th 6lb 19in. Congrats again on ur new addition! I'm still keeping tabs on the rest of u!


----------



## runnergrl

congrats jessica!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Jessica!


----------



## HappyCpl

Congrats Jessica!


----------



## elt1013

Congratulations Jessica! How are the both of you doing? I hope there weren't any complications for either of you from the accident awhile back!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

They ended up taking him. Wed my fluid was only 4.3 an Friday when they took him there was no fluid poor baby was vaccummed out, me on the other hand well everythin that could hve gone wrong did! And they weren't prepared I went home 2 days early told them I could be that miserable at home lol. But all is well he s a perfect baby and the boys just love him! I guess I'm a lil un-informed I have no idea what clomid is yet ya ll tlk bout it all the time?. :)


----------



## elt1013

Sorry to hear that things didn't go very well for you, but like you said, it's all worth it when they here and in your arms!

Clomid helps people who may not ovulate regularly, tend to ovulate late, or may not have strong enough ovulation to conceive. I think that is the jist of it...correct me if I'm wrong ladies. I have heard pretty good things about it!


----------



## banana07

Congrats - MarieB & Jessica - they are little bundles of Joy - Delighted for you! 

Happy - we are just finishing off cycle10 now its heartbreaking isn't it never ever ever did I imagine I would have problems or still be trying at this stage. I know wer are still in the 12 month mark but I think the chances of it happening now without some sort of treatment or meds are slim to none. Think I will be started on clomid this month too, please keep me updated and let me know how you are getting on - we are almost cycle buddies again I expecting to be CD1 today or tomorrow! 

Have my consultant apt this afternoon going in armed with DHs results and all my bloods over the last few months. I used to do a calander but when I took the relaxed approach I lost it. Need to somehow from memory and these posts pull together a log of dates because my cycle was exactly 31days for 6 months then 28 for 2 months, 27days last month and now I'm on CD30. Have had serious cramps for over a week but no AF now in saying that she may have just arrived. 100% expecting her any second now. 

Nope went to the bathroom she wasn't there!


----------



## Hann12

Have you tested banana?!


----------



## banana07

No not yet, I did think she was due yesterday would have been day28/29(AF came at nearly 12am on CD1) but maybe my cycles are just going back to 31day which would make her due tomorrow. No can't bare to see a BFN would rather just see AF. I was pretty sure we were out this month before it even started as DHs test was bang smack in the middle of Ov so we were out of action for 3 days then he was working shifts after that but I think it would have been to late anyway. His test was on CD14.

Feeling really really crampy, I just know she is on her way plus cheapest test I can get here is about &#8364;12 sick of wasting money - murphys law she always arrives a couple of hours after I test. Will just hold out :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey Happy - sorry I've been MIA for a few days. Hope I haven't missed answering this for you. I take mine at night, one of the side effects from it is hot flashes which I've def had from it. I find if I take it right before bed I don't notice this much as I'm already sleeping when it hits. If I take it earlier it really bothers me. ;) good luck!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Good luck today at your apt Banana! Can't wait to hear about it! 

Congrats on the baby Jessica!!!!! So exciting! 

Afm - just waiting to ov and fighting a cold...blah. Poor DH always seems to have to bd me for the sake of ov when I'm sick. But I refuse to mess up a clomid cycle! I only get so many of them! Haha 

Opk last night had a faint line. Just took one now and it's a darker line but still a far way from ov. But should be within next couple days I think :) fx!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana how did you appt go? I hope AF doesn't show and you have a BFP!

Mama - thank you for the info! I actually start Clomid today, so perfet timing. I was planning on taking it at bedtime as it has all of these warnings about sleepiness. Not sure why... Hahaha. Hope you OV soon! I'm hoping to OV on time with this Clomid. Normally OV around CD20 so it would be nice to have another normal cycle. Hoping for a BFP for you! 

How are you the rest of you ladies? It's been rather quiet since all of the excitement of babies being born and Elt's BFP. How are you feeling Elt?


----------



## banana07

Well girls had my apt today. She thinks my progesterone is to low and that DH tests ok at not great. So she is booking me in for the tube test and has given me a prescription for 3 months of clomid 50mg a day days 2-6. Also have to get DH Tested again in 3 months. So that's tube test, clomid and sperm analysis in the next 3 months. If Im not pregnant after that we go back and Will be refereed for IUI. So at least something happened last time i left her clinic i was so upset about how useless she was.

Happy what days are you taking yours and what dose do you have? Still expecting AF any minute now so Will only be 2 days behind you i start on cycle day 2 so if tomorrow is cycle day 1 we Will be very close  mama think ill take your advice about taking it at bedtime i remember when i was taking iron when i was pregnant and only way i could do it was before bed. You'll have to sync up with me and happy now!


----------



## elt1013

I'm feeling pretty good...exhausted of course, but no morning sickness yet. I'm just waiting for it at this point and if I do get it like I did with DD...I have another couple weeks and I will be miserable 24/7 for months. Maybe I will get lucky and this pregnancy will be totally different!

I'm glad all you ladies seem to be getting the help you need! I think it's only a matter of time and we will have another BFP in here!


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana I'm so glad that your dr is doing something now for you!!! I hope you don't have to do an IUI. I bet this is just what you need. I am taking 50mg once per day on days 5-9. We should be very close this month. Mama should be OV soon. I wonder about where Isaac is in her cycle...

Elt, I'm glad that you're still doing well and no m/s as of yet. Lets hope this pregnancy is easier on you in that area. As much as I remember being sick, I would welcome that at this point though if it meant a baby... :) when do you get to have a scan?


----------



## elt1013

My first OB appt. isn't until April 12, so a couple more weeks to wait for that, but I think that one will just be more of a consultation, so they won't really do much. I'm not really sure when I will get a scan...they typically only do them around 20 weeks for a gender scan unless there is a reason to do more, but I guess it will all depend on how many my insurance allows! I will definitely ask about that at my first appt!


----------



## runnergrl

I think a scan on your first visit is pretty standard, again at 12 weeks if you opt for the testing, and of course, the extensive one at 20 weeks which also determines gender. Thats the way my Doctor's office and insurance works, and that seems to be the 'norm' where I am. Hopefully you will have more than 1 scan!


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> I think a scan on your first visit is pretty standard, again at 12 weeks if you opt for the testing, and of course, the extensive one at 20 weeks which also determines gender. Thats the way my Doctor's office and insurance works, and that seems to be the 'norm' where I am. Hopefully you will have more than 1 scan!

I hoping I'm able to have more than 1 scan, but with DD, my first scan was at 20weeks! I only had more than just that one because they kept thinking they saw abnormalities, which turned out to be nothing. I have different insurance now, so hopefully they allow more than one! Actually, I think I'm going to call and find out!


----------



## banana07

Its only a 20week scan here too unless they have reason to do more. There is a history of heart conditions on my mothers side so i had to have an extra scan. There was the time i was admitted to hospital with food poisoning had to have a scan oh and we paid for a private one at 12weeks so it was 4 but only 1 was standard. 

So cycle day 32 today and BFN with fmu. Longest cycle i have had was 33days in January. Just wish she would arrive so i can get started on my clomid. How are you getting on with it happy?


----------



## runnergrl

good luck on the clomid Banana!


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - Sorry AF is lagging... I took dose 2 last night. I'm noticing a little bit of nausea and the hot flashes mama mentioned. They aren't terrible. But it seems as though the nausea and hot flashes occur about the same time. Otherwise, I'm not feeling any different. Hahaha


----------



## runnergrl

sorry! Happy- good luck with the Clomid too! :dohh:


----------



## Hann12

Runnergrl do you have your gender scan soon? Hope it goes well!


----------



## runnergrl

had it a week ago- Its another BOY!


----------



## Hann12

Oh sorry I must have missed that huge congratulations!


----------



## MamaMac123

Runner - yay for your new little man!!!!! So exciting!!!!! :happydance:

Banana - hope AF arrives soon. Are you sure you ovulated this cycle? 

Happy - hope the clomid does the trick for you!

Afm - still waiting to ov. My opks have had pretty visible lines for 3 days now. But no pos yet. I think it's any time now though. I was super horny yesterday and was surprised the opk wasn't pos yet. But the last 2 months I've ov cd19 and 20 so I still have a couple days to go. :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck mama!

Runner - aww!! Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## elt1013

Happy- sorry about the nausea and hot flashes...oh, but the stuff we will go through to have our babies!! It's all worth it in the end.

banana- wouldn't you know that AF would be delayed since you are wanting to start your clomid!

runnergrl- Yay for a boy...I know you will be happy with a boy, but was it what you were hoping for, or were you leaning toward a girl?

Mama- hope you o soon...ugh with the waiting! Even after you get preggo, it will be more waiting!


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Congrats runner on ur lil boy! I Got three and wouldn't have it any other way:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana has AF shown up yet? Did they do any blood work at your last visit or just reviewed your other labs?


----------



## banana07

Congratulations runnergirl! I had it in my mind to ask you but all the New arrivals distracted me!!

Happy no they didn't take any bloods don't think there was any point just reviewed my last two bloods and said they were low. When the witch finally decides to show her face i have to start the clomid days 2-5, have alot of sex days 10-20 and have day 21 bloods. If bloods don't improve she Will double my dose of clomid for next cycle. 

Mama i dunno if i ov this cycle i stopped taking opks in December on consultants advice and never did temps. My recent visit made me doubt if I've been ov at all. Feb bloods were 28.7 on day 24 she said it should be over 40 on day 21 so i was very low. Apart from this cycle I've been so regular so stupidly presumed i was ov because i knew with you and my sister who weren't ov had very irregular cycles or even non existent cycles! 

If i get the call for the tube test which could be anything from 1-3 months Im not to take clomid that cycle and if i have already started i have to turn down that tube test Joe arrange for following month. 

Yeah typical Murphys low elt i finally get somewhere with the doc and get to start clomid but stupid witch won't show her ugly face. Into day 34 now. Longest cycle i ever had was 33days in January. Usually between 29and31.

Frustration is an understatement although dh is off for the 4 day Easter weekend and i was kicking myself that the witch would be here so maybe its worked out ok bedroom wise!!


----------



## banana07

No sign of the witch yet heading into day 35 now ???????????


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Test:)



banana07 said:


> No sign of the witch yet heading into day 35 now ???????????


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana, that would be Murphy's law... But I'm with Jessica.. You should TEST! There may not be a reason for the Clomid. :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, I can't wait to see if that temp spikes this morning :)


----------



## banana07

Well the witch got me yesterday so starting the clomid today. Will wait until tonight like the girls said try to keep the side effects to a minimum. Someone up there hates me anyway a week late. Its just teasing :-(


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm sorry banana :( :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

I'm sorry banana, but atleast you can get on with it now and start that clomid!


----------



## Hann12

That's rubbish banana but as the others said at least you now have a fresh cycle and can get on the clomid. Really hope it works first time!

Hope this post doesn't appear insensitive so tell me to go away if it is, but just wanted to see what your thoughts are on a baby name. We had agreed on Caitlin Evie for our girls name but DH has just said he isn't 100% on it and prefers the name Carrie. We had originally talked about Carrie so it's not come out of no where, and we like it as its not common here (it was number 1345 in the top names in the UK!). And it's easily spelt whereas a negative to Caitlin is that it's spelt so many different ways and is quite popular (number 70ish). If we went with Carrie we wanted to give it a pretty middle name, maybe something like Alyssa. So in all likelihood it would be Carrie Alyssa. What do you think? Do you think it goes okay with Annabelle Millie, our DD? It might all be irrelevant as it could be a boy but I don't want to give birth and be one of those couples that don't have a name for their baby for a day or two. Any thoughts would be much appreciated :)


----------



## MamaMac123

I like Carrie Alyssa and goes nicely with your dd name :) but I like Caitlin also! Haha 

The first middle name suggestion that popped into my head was Carrie Isabella. :shrug: but Alyssa is very pretty :) 

Banana - glad you can get going with the clomid! 

Afm - no confirmed ov yet but last cycle I never got a pos opk and I've been lax on them over the holiday weekend so I could have easily missed it. Also I looked back and on both my previous charts with this clomid dosage I had the temp drop followed but a smaller rise for 2 days then the big jump. So yesterday my temp dropped, today it shot up but not super high. So I'm guessing tomorrow it will be a bit higher or near the same and then I'll get the big jump. Hoping anyway! My only real concern is that I hope DH and I haven't bd too much. For the past couple days I've had us going every night because I'm always sure it's the day an then no temp shift. But I know the one night we don't I'll wake up and see that temp spike and want to kick myself! Errrr I hate not having a reliable cycle. Hopefully DH's swimmers are good. They say if sperm count is okay then every day isn't a problem. But we've had good timed sex on previous cycles and still nothing so I worry about his levels. Guess if we get through the clomid and still not prego then we go to fertility and they'll check him out. 

Sad news, this weekend one of my best friends found out she has an ectopic pregnancy :( so sad for her...made for a bit of a tough holiday :(


----------



## Hann12

Thanks mama much appreciated :)

Its so annoying that you are having to guess ovulation, I wonder why the OPKs aren't being very reliable - might be worth trying a new brand. When do you go back to the doctor? I hope its happened anyway - really have my FX for you :)


----------



## MamaMac123

My doc told me after we got my clomid right to just go with it for the 6months. As long as I'm ovulating. After my clomid runs out if I'm not preg she'll refer me to infertility where I'm seriously hoping they do more! 

I wish they were still doing bloods each cycle to make sure my levels are right. Oh well. Free health care means you don't get much....


----------



## banana07

Hey hann. Im a bias i like caitlin is i nice name but its in like the top 10 here almost every year most Irish names are. I think Carrie is a really lovely name i only know one child called Carrie and she is lovely! I think if you have it down to two your not bad you Will prob know when you see her! 

What about boys names? I never got to do the names thing before ds was named after dh's late brother, Billy and if ds was a girl he would probably only have been named last year when we finally choose a girls name just couldn't decide at the time eh which was 6 years ago!!!!! Think this time Will go with Kara Louise or Dylan Joseph. Ds is Billy (William) Peter. I kind of have to put Louise is for a girl its been carried through 4 generations on my mammys side. 

My fav name for a boy was always Evan but our surname is Evans so that might be a bit odd ! Also loved Ryan but its so so popular now plus Dylan is Welsh so altitude nod to dh's family tree, Evans is Welsh apparently the came to Ireland hundreds of years ago. I like little things like that. 

Oh can't wait for that part yours lucky Hannah!!


----------



## banana07




----------



## banana07

Forgot to explain she middle names. Peter is my daddys name figured since he has 3 daughters and no sons he have noone to carry on the family name so gave billy his middle name. Louise a
As i said my great granny, granny, mammy and me all have the middle name Louise well i got stuck with it as a double barrel. And Joseph is dh first name, i would like a son called Joseph but only if i have a 3rd soon. Otherwise i would have a William and a Joseph the exact same as my mother in law so Will only do it if i can break it up with a dylan.

oh and i love Michaela but Joe doesn't like it. He thinks its sounds Irish but its not and he doesn't like Irish names ( hence the William!! ) and hence why if i have a girl her name Will have to be spelt with a k not the way its meant to be spelt with a c. Its directly means friend in Irish but that's not why i like it i just like it and there is no letter k in the Irish
language so if we spell kara with a k Joe figures its no longer Irish!!! Yeah you can tell this argument has been going on over 6 years!!!!!
And now i figure i know ye long enough and we have been through enough to tell to that believe it or not my name is not banana!!!! Its Emma-Louise!!!! Tada!!!!!!


----------



## banana07

Hey hann. Im a bias i like caitlin is i nice name but its in like the top 10 here almost every year most Irish names are. I think Carrie is a really lovely name i only know one child called Carrie and she is lovely! I think if you have it down to two your not bad you Will prob know when you see her! 

What about boys names? I never got to do the names thing before ds was named after dh's late brother, Billy and if ds was a girl he would probably only have been named last year when we finally choose a girls name just couldn't decide at the time eh which was 6 years ago!!!!! Think this time Will go with Kara Louise or Dylan Joseph. Ds is Billy (William) Peter. I kind of have to put Louise is for a girl its been carried through 4 generations on my mammys side. 

My fav name for a boy was always Evan but our surname is Evans so that might be a bit odd ! Also loved Ryan but its so so popular now plus Dylan is Welsh so altitude nod to dh's family tree, Evans is Welsh apparently the came to Ireland hundreds of years ago. I like little things like that. 

Oh can't wait for that part yours lucky Hannah!!


----------



## runnergrl

Hann- I like your original name, Caitlin Evie over Carrie. Only reason is there is a horror movie called Carrie and it is very creepy! Lol! Plus, I love all the variations you can have with Caitlin, if you do that sort of thing. As is, or Cait, Caty, Cat, etc. VERY cute! <3

As it may be, we would have never settled on a girl's name, as we could just not agree or even come close! Good thing this baby is a boy! And just in case you were all wondering, his name is *Brooks Christian* :thumbup:


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies :) 

Got a decent temp rise this am as predicted. Still not the huge jump but I'm hoping it will happen tomorrow. Looking good anyway. 

How's everyone else this morning? :)


----------



## Hann12

Lovely name Runnergrl! 

Thanks for all the comments on the name too they have helped - funnily enough Runnergrl, people kept saying to me about this Stephen King Carrie film, which was in the 1970s, so I googled it as I wanted to see what it was all about and the date it was released, anyway I found out that there is a new Carrie film coming out this year in time for Halloween. Its a proper Hollywood blockbuster! I told DH and he said that the name is officially off the table now - he compared it to calling a boy Hannibal the year that silence of the lambs was out lol! So he has now agreed that it will be Caitlin. It will probably be Caitlin Alyssa (I still love Evie but he prefers Alyssa so I'm happy to give way to that). Caitlin was around no. 70 in the top 100 names here last year and Alyssa was 140ish, whereas Evie is top 10. 
Of course after all this fuss its probably a boy anyway lol! :) at least the problem is solved anyway! The boys name is definitely Henry Edward and thats not changing!! :)
So thank you all - I'll keep you posted on what it ends up being of course, I am thinking boy though....


----------



## runnergrl

I need to see your bump one more time to make my final gender prediction please ;)


----------



## Hann12

This was taken last week - what do you think?


----------



## elt1013

Hann- you look great...and I was also going to say that Carrie reminded me of the film "Carrie". I think Caitlin Alyssa is very cute!

Mama- hope that temp shoots up higher tmrw!

banana- We have our middle name in common and our first initial as well! My name is Elena Louise! Pretty cool!

runnergrl- I also like your boy name!

afm- I'm still feeling pretty good, just a little sicky when I don't eat often enough. I called my insurance and asked how many ultrasounds I am allowed and was told that they will cover as many as are medically neccessary, so hopefully my doctor will make them medically neccessary, and I will be able to have a few!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks elt :)

I love both yours and bananas name choices! Would you pronounce Elena - E Lena or El ena? If that makes sense?
I hope you get more scans, I got 2 that I paid for in the first 12 weeks, one at 12 weeks and one at 20 and that's it. I was tempted to do a private one at 30 weeks but really didn't want to find out gender so didn't do it just in case!


----------



## HappyCpl

I love all of your name choices! It's so neat to hear what y'all are wanting to name your babies. DH and I have it narrowed down to 2 girl names and 2 boy names so we are ready... Haha. We have our #1 choices and a back up for each in case we were to have 2 boys or 2 girls since we would like to have a total of 3. 

Hann, my predictions are based on food... Haha so it depends on how huh answer the following question... How do you feel about eggs? Cooking them? How does their smell affect you when your cooking them? Is this any different than your pre-pregnancy self? Hah. So far, I have used this test with everyone I have known to be pregnant and it's been spot on. Even when my SIL went for her u/s they said one gender and I told her not to paint the nursery yet... She went back and sure enough, the u/s tech was wrong the first time. Another friend everyone swore she was having a girl, but I said boy... Well... Guess who was right? Haha. Maybe I'm just a good guesser.. Haha. Also, how are your emotions? Are you more emotional? Less emotional? Or the same? 

I think it's fun to try to predict...


----------



## runnergrl

I'm going to say girl:)


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for the prediction runnergrl! 

Happycpl - I'm totally fine with cooking eggs now but then I'm fine with everything now. In the first trimester I wasn't a huge fan of the smell or cooking them though. I have days still when I really don't fancy eating them though even now - especially omelettes. I have to cook them a lot though as DD loves them so I have just got used to that!


----------



## elt1013

I guess my last post was a little confusing to everyone...MY actual name is Elena Louise...pronounced E lena- both hard E's! 

We haven't talked much about baby names this time around, but will be pretty soon!

Oh, and I forgot to mention the exhaustion in my last post also...SOOO TIRED!!!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry Elt - my fault! I was reading it very late at night though lol :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

I had a total meltdown this morning at 5 am. Yesterday I had some thermometer drama. I had two very different temp readings (97.7 and 98.4) and it appeared the thermometer was dying so I got a new one yesterday and marked down the higher temp assuming I'd ovulated and finally got my temp surge. Well this morning my temp was 97.8. Not a post ov temp. Which means I haven't ovulated which probably means the clomid has stopped working for me :( This is what I've been scared of but after it worked 2 months in a row I thought I was in the clear. It's possible I need a higher dosage but I think my body is clomid resistant. I feel so frustrated and completely deflated. Now what do I do? Every time I let out my breath and think we're in a good place to try to get pregnant like normal people this crap happens. And now is te worst because my work permit is currently being renewed and until its processed I can't renew my health card which is expired. So I have no health coverage until probably mid May. I'll probably have to pay out of pocket to see doc again to up my prescription or switch meds. Not the end of the world just more drama to think and worry about. 

Why won't my body just work?? Why can't I just have normal cycles?? I'm doing everything I can and it all just feels so hopeless. So there I was at 5 am sitting on my bed sobbing. Poor DH had to leave for work and probably thinks I've lost it. Now I'm at work but I feel so depressed and miserable. I hate this.


----------



## Hann12

Oh mama I was so sad to read this! I just looked at your chart, I assume you stopped opking because you thought the temp dip was it. I'm so sorry that its not working out :( 
I do think you need to go back though, is it worth holding off until may as mays not far away now? Do you know what the next course of action is? I know I can't offer any advice really as not sure what the next stage is but I really hope you get done better care. I still have every faith that you will get that bfp. We are all here for you so please don't feel alone. Big big big :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Hann took the words right out of my mouth, Mama!
Hope you get things sorted very soon and its not too much trouble. :hugs: love!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Thinking about things all morning of course. I just called my doc office and left a message for my doc to call me. Hopefully she does (they're sort of weird here with doctors...last time I had a question they told me I had to make an appointment!) and if so I will ask about the dosage on the clomid. Maybe we can up it for a couple cycles. My original dose only worked one month. This higher dose worked 2 cycles so maybe a higher dose will give me another 2-3 cycles of ovulating. But I have a feeling it will be short lived and eventually stop working again. I think this is just my body. :dohh:

So my other idea is to go back to soy isoflavones for my next cycle. It works like clomid but they aren't the same. The first cycle I took it I took a low dose and it made me ovulate. Now I'm on higher clomid doses I could up the soy dosage myself and maybe ovulate that way. If it works then maybe I'll try alternating clomid and soy each cycle. Maybe that will trick my body to not go all resistant on the clomid. :shrugs: going to research it a bit but at least it's an idea. I really can't stand doing nothing.


----------



## MamaMac123

Btw Hann, love the name Caitlin! I too thought of Carrie the horror movie when it was mentioned but I still like the name :) I think Caitlin is adorable though! Excellent choice!


----------



## Hann12

Mama just did a quick google about pcos and climid:

"Sometimes, ultrasound will show the follicles growing in response to Clomid, but the midcycle LH surge isn't strong enough to bring on ovulation. In this case, your doctor may prescribe Clomid along with an injection of hCG, like the drug Ovidrel, to trigger ovulation and boost the midcycle LH surge.

If after trying these options, you're still not ovulating on Clomid, your doctor may suggest trying different ovarian stimulating medications. Hopeful studies are emerging about the medication Letrozole, also known as Femara. Studies have shown that Letrozole may induce ovulation in some women with PCOS who do not respond to Clomid, as well as some women with unexplained infertility and Clomid resistance.

In one study, women with Clomid resistance and PCOS were more likely to ovulate when taking the medication Letrozole (79.3% ovulated), than when taking Clomid in combination with two, low dose injections of FSH therapy (56.59% ovulated). Pregnancy rates were also improved, with 23% of the women taking Letrozole achieving pregnancy, and 14% achieving pregnancy with the Clomid and two-injections of low-dose FSH combination."

Maybe a way forward this way? A mid cycle ultrasound sounds like a good idea to see if you are ovulating anyway."

Also not sure what your clomid dosage is but found this too:

"Sometimes, the reason you may not ovulate on Clomid is because the dosage is too low. It's common to start Clomid treatment at 50 mg, and then increase to 100 mg if you don't respond to 50 mg. In some cases, doctors will try doses up to 250 mg. "

I'm sure you know all this but thought i'd post it anyway just in case


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Hann :) I did know most of that but the study results are very interesting. 

So I've been looking up ways to induce AF in an annovulatory cycle without provera and turns out you can induce AF with progesterone cream. I went ahead and picked some up. I also read that it can take up to 3 weeks to ovulate on clomid so I guess there's still a chance I could ov. I think more likely my body geared up to it and then didnt. I'm going to wait till cd30 and see what happens. If no ov then I think I'll start the progesterone cream to force AF. Think I have to use it for two weeks then stop and that should force af within a few days. Does anyone know, will using the progesterone cream raise bbt to look like I ovulated? Seems logical that it could. Just don't want to start using it and get my hopes up if my temp surges. 

Hopefully I'll ov in next few days but I'm def not holding my breath. If not then hopefully I can force AF and then maybe give soy a try or a higher dose of clomid if doc calls me back ever.


----------



## banana07

Mamamac just read your post. Hopefully you have cheered up since. Hann has given some great advice dunno what more i could add except just chin up and hang on in there and trust me even when your body appears to be working and everything seems to be regular its not all its cracked up to be hence why some of us are all still here. You seem more positive since your first post today, your great at researching and coming up with ideas and plans. My sister is on oestrogen, clomid and some sort injection. I haven't really chat to her properly since she started taking them she lives in England but hoping to catch up with her this weekend. She pretty much summed it up saying her a
Body just isnt working and so she is in hormone city. She is trying for her first also but i think the worst part is even tho she would like a baby her heart is not set on it, she is going through all this for her husband who desperately wants a baby. Now she obv wants one and wilt be delighted if she gets pregnant but i think it must be harder when her heart is not 100% in it i think its the wanting and desire for a baby that pushes most of us through this. Id have given up already and certainly wouldn't be taking meds and stuff if i wasn't desperate! 

Anyway super big hugs to you. And just remember the dancing bunny shaking his bum bum ( Im on the phone now so i can't get him but just remember him night cheer you up x )


----------



## elt1013

Mama- Couldn't have said it any better than Hann did! And I have heard of inducing AF with progesterone cream. It's worth a try I guess if this cycle lags on!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks girls, still down but feeling better today with a plan. Doctor never called and I'm betting she just never will. So dumb. But I have a dear friend who's gone through all this same stuff. She used clomid for all but one of her kids and knows everything there is about pcos and fertility. She's been more of a help to me than anything a single doctor has done. 
So blessed to have her and all of you! Thank you all! Hope you guys have a great weekend!


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs: mama!


----------



## banana07

Oh its getting quiet in here again! Not many of up left i suppose. Actually are there as many pregnant ladies in here now as ttc ladies?!?!? 

Anyway just popped in to say hello not much news here. On cd8 today finished my clomid 2 days it wasn't as bad as i thought bit moody and bloated but nothing major. 

Got myself loads of supplies last week preseed, conception vitamins for myself and dh, cheapo preg tests and a thermometer! So i am finally starting to temp forgot last 2 mornings so Im a bit late starting but should be ok af only left 2days ago. Dunno how to post my chart but Will figure it out tomorrow on the work desktop. 

Feeling very sick right now dunno if its something i ate or a bug or still side effects of the clomid but am tucked up in bed early. 

How are you now mama?


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh Banana sounds exciting! :) hope this cycle is it for you! 

I'm doing alright, got my hands on actual Provera so I'm going to start that tomorrow night assuming I haven't ovulated (which is very unlikely!) so I should get an AF in 10-15 days. Then I'm going to give the soy a go for a cycle. Just need to decide on a dosage. Will prob research it today. They say its double your clomid dose so it would be 200 each day but my clomid dose needs to go up so I assume my soy dose should too. But I've also read not to exceed 200 on soy so will need to check it all out before I decide. Then for next cycle I'm going to up my clomid myself as I'll have 2 months worth by skipping this cycle and goin for soy. It's so annoying with the healthcare system here I have to figure all this myself! But honestly I swear I know more between myself and my friend whose been through this many times than any doctor I've seen!


----------



## runnergrl

Oh banana and Mama :hugs: YOu two are learning so much about your bodies and your cycles..you could teach a lot to a lot of women who are struggling to conceive (and maybe you will in the future) I am praying for BFP's for you both very soon and Peace and comfort in the meantime:hugs:


----------



## banana07

Trying to get my new FF chart on here - don't think its working.... This is a test....!!!


----------



## banana07

oh look there it is!!! :D


----------



## runnergrl

nicely done! :) Ill try to help with your chart as much as I can:) The first month I started charting, I became pregnant with my son! Be sure to record AS MUCH info as you can! From BD times, to sore bbs, to pos OPK's etc. The more info, the more accurate your chart will be. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay banana! You have a chart :) 

Thanks Runner :hugs: it really helps knowing I have all of you here who understand :)

No sign of ovulation. Temp has gone up a couple times but doesn't stay up there. This am it was higher but I checked it an hour early and when I checked again it was back down. So I'm starting the provera tonight. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## runnergrl

I am exhausted!! I didnt get much sleep last night--no idea why.. just kept waking up and had trouble getting back to sleep. Thats super annoying when you have to get up at 4:30 for work!! :( other than that, things are good here!


----------



## Hann12

I hope you can induce AF mama and get a new cycle. So next time you are taking just soy and no clomid? I hope it works :)

Banana - great to see your chart, it will help to have it - even to show the doctors but hopefully you only need one go and you'll get your BFP!

Runnergrl - I hear you on the no sleep, I have been suffering with pregnancy insomnia since about week 20, waking up at night and taking 2-3 hours to get back to sleep. Very annoying! Hope it was a one off for you. 

I've got back pain, been told my pelvis has twisted and is resting on my sciatic nerve. Had a physio session last night which helped a bit, and strong painkillers. Not ideal with a toddler and no help but I guess only 4/5 weeks to go anyway!


----------



## banana07

Thanks Runnergirl - I prob will have 100 questions about the charting alright. The first temp is a lie I just wanted to see the blue line, I'll discard it when I get one more!! the cal says I'm due to Ov next Tuesday CD17 pretty normal for me. 

I know the real challenge will be taking my temp at the weekend, I wouldn't normally wake until 9.30 or so when I'm not working. 7am when I am working so its been easy so far this week. Plus I don't know if I started to late, I got the stuff last Friday but forgot to start until yesterday??

So far I have been putting in about my CM, temps, clomid and some of the stuff like bloated and sore boobs but thats pre ov so prob won't make a difference and prob a side effect of the clomid. 

Keep forgetting to take our vitamins too, will start again tonight! 

Have read somewhere that clomid can thin the lining of the womb so alot of people take progesterone cream after ov along with it. I bought it last month but was very forgetful at using it and I ended up a week late so wonder if the few times that I did use it delayed AF and gave me that awful dissapointment. Very conflicting advice on the internet to use it or not. Maybe I should do this month with just the clomid and next month try the progesteron cream? Any advice???

Mama sorry about the lack of Ov - kind of know how you feel, even tho I had regular cycles the consultant has made me doubt if I ever really ovulated on any cycle I had this last 10 months or is it bloody 11 now 1 dunno. We are 1 year married this weekend, really really thought I would have either a baby by now or be very very pregnant :(


----------



## elt1013

banana- I think the charting is an excellent idea for you as it will let you know you are ovulating, so you don't have to wonder if you did or didn't! I think we all agree that it's always better to know what is going on even if it's not what we want, so we can try to get things back on track if needed!

Mama- Good luck with the provera and a new cycle! And I'm sorry the clomid isn't working for you anymore...very frustrating I'm sure!

runnergrl and Hann- I'm with you on the exhaustion.

afm- I fall asleep everywhere and can't manage to watch any television or read without snoring within 5 minutes, lol. I don't remember being this tired with DD! I'm also :sick: these days, but not as bad as with DD, so I guess I traded one for the other!! And, no I'm not complaining as I know I am SUPER DUPER LUCKY to be in these shoes ...just venting as it has been over 5 years since I felt all this with DD. And I know the rest of you will be feeling all these nasty but welcomed symptoms hopefully soon too!


----------



## banana07

Thanks ELT. Sorry you are feeling so tired, It must nearly be like going again for the first time after 5 years. DS was 6 last month and I can barely remember anything about the pregnancy or him being a baby - will be like starting from scratch! 

Anyone heard from Happy or Issacralph - I seen from her chart that Happy Ovd a few day ago - fx for her :) 

Just made apt to have my day21 bloods except day21 is on a Saturday so its actually day20 but its the best I can do! 

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls! Just checking in haven't got long to write as at work but I'm facing a major dilemma and need advice! Scenario is me and dh have been ttc for well over a year and not even a hint of a bfp. Due on anytime now and as usual know it's coming. Had repeat day 3 bloods all pretty much the same as 6 months ago but I asked fertility nurse to add amh levels which is another ovarian reserve test this has come back at a bit lower than normal for my age at 9pmols which just gets me into the satisfactory category which I have been told is ok? I think I may have lowered fertility due to this? Well I have a decision to make as to whether to start on clomid, I basically asked the nurse if it could help as it may just give my ovaries a boost. I had it before but i didn't get bfp but I did get bfp month after taking it? What do you girls think? Worth a shot?? They will monitor me during 1st round and can pick up prescription tomorrow if I decide to do it! I'll be joining banana and mama in the clomid crew.
Catch up properly tomorrow when I've decided.


----------



## elt1013

I was just looking for you and happy and here you are!

I say go for it Isaac...couldn't hurt and I've heard of others getting their BFP on or right after clomid also. Like you said, maybe all you need is a little boost!


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac - I was just asking for you!- I agree go for it. Ha then all 4 of us left will be on clomid, you, me, mama & happy - what a bunch we are!!! I have been reading lots of stories about clomid recently as this is my first month and loads and loads of people seem to get pregnant the month after they stop taking it. I suppose it prob just coincidence it takes a few cycles for the clomid to really get working properly. And from what I have also read it brings you up to the same or slightly higher chance of getting pregnant as "normal people" about 30% each cycle. 

We will have to change the name of our thread to the clomid crew!!! haha!!! 

Had great Bd last night band on schedule as consultant said lots of bding CD10 - CD20 - and our anniversary is this Sunday (2 days before expected Ov!) so perfect timing. We are going away to the hotel we got married in for the night with dinner and wine and breakfast in bed and I just ordered sexy knickers online today - fingers crossed I get them by Friday!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey ladies! 

Runner, Hann, Elt - sorry you guys are having sleep issues. I'm sure when I finally get pregnant I'll be complaining about all the symptoms too! Of course I welcome them now haha 

Banana - happy anniversary! I love hotel weekends! Awesome that the timing is so perfect! Hopefully with that and the clomid this will be your bfp month!

Isaac - good to hear from you! I think you should go for it with the clomid! And I've also heard of people getting pregnant right after clomid. My friend who had the twins recently got pregnant the month after she quit clomid. Heck maybe taking a month off clomid and switching to soy instead will give me that kind of luck! 

Afm - weird stuff over here. So I was going to start my provera Tues night but all day Tues my boobs were aching big time which happened last cycle right before ov so I second guessed myself and opted to hold off. Well last 2 days all opks have been stark white but yesterday my temp dropped. What is with my body?? So today still no big temp rise and I decided again that tonight I'd start the provera. Now I'm spotting! Light brownish spotting like the start of AF! I looked back at my chart and its been 11 days since I thought I should have ovulated and my chart temps the last 2 weeks have been on the higher side of normal range. I don't think I ovulated because no real temp shift happened but I wonder if the clomid raised my hormones enough that I'll still have a "cycle" with AF even though no egg released. So bizarre! So I'm again going to wait it out another day or two and honestly I'm thinking I'll just bag the provera and see if AF comes full swing. If not I'll just count this spotting as AF as its right on schedule and head right into a new cycle with the soy. That way I can hang on to the provera for next cycle if the soy fails to work. 

My body is so confusing! Also this week I listened to a podcast about hypnofertility which was really interesting where hypnosis is used to help your body and mind relax about ttc to help you destress an up the odds of conceiving. In general it's the idea of replacing all te negative stressful "I'm never going to get pregnant" thoughts with positive statements to have your mind help your body to do what it's supposed to. I'm not planning to run at and get hypnotized but I'm try and going to keep trying to be more positive and replace those negative thoughts with positive ones.


----------



## Hann12

I'd go with the clomid too Issac - you can always do a month of it then if you don't like it just stop. Let us know what you decide though :)

Mama - I'd definitely hang tight on the provera. I used natural progesterone to extend my LP, by taking it you give yourself progesterone which extends the LP until you stop taking it but if you never ovulated then it could mess with your hormones more. Just my opinion so feel free to ignore if its wrong. Plus having the spotting will hopefully mean AF is on its way and you can start again.
I think power of the mind is an amazing thing and so I think its well worth you looking into it. Even if it just relaxes you it must be worth it :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Cheers ladies! Well I kinda made the decision to hold off on the clomid for few months as I'm having my tonsils removed in may they are always causing me problems! Want to be on top form when I take but its such a relief they will let me have it! Geez we could all end up with multiples at this rate, banana, mama and happy! 
Talking about hypnotism mama that sounds right up my street, how lovely it would be! I'm constantly thinking negative and am always on the bloody Web looking at everything ttc! I could do with a brain transplant, I'd love to go back to the days of not knowing all that is ttc! Yeah I'd hang fire on provera too hopefully you'll get af start any min. Mine is holding back too, had 29 day cycle for last 6 months and now cd31 and no sign but am sure it will come bfn today! Typical the month I stop doing opk's I ovulated later than normal and the timing for sex would've been out also! Back to opk's this month! Hurry up af I'm so over this cycle. 
Han and elt thanks for the advice will defo start clomid in say 2 months if no luck! Hope your both well, can't wait to hear about the upcoming birth han and pics please! 

Banana good to see your charting are you going to use opk's too! In theory the clomid should make you ov around cd 14 so I would defo use opk's of they're not monitoring you! Are you on 50mg?? When I go on mine I'll have a scan on first cycle to check how many mature follicles and possibly a trigger! I did last time. Good luck babymaking on your anniversary break sounds wonderful, we had a weekend away for our 1st anniversary this time last month but unfortunately I had just finished af so not the fertile time but hey it was great and it all helps! 
Runnergrl hope your well and bump is cooking up nicely, catch you all very soon xxxx


----------



## MamaMac123

So just took a washroom break and AF has arrived! I'm actually kind of happy about it because even without ov my cycle is a relatively normal length. That's at least a step in the right direction hormone wise! So I'm cd1 now!


----------



## elt1013

Yay for AF Mama.. you didn't have to wait long at all. Fresh new cycle!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yeah I'm pretty excited actually, that was only a 31day cycle and it was annovulatory. At least this is a step in the right direction for my body :) 

How's everyone doing this morning :)


----------



## runnergrl

oh goood mama! and I love all the stuff about having a positive outlook and attitude!! ;)


----------



## banana07

Delighted for you Mama - you are 100% right it is a good step in the very right direction. Have you decided what you are going to do now clomid/soy wise?????

Issac - know exactly what you mean wish I could go back to not knowing anything about ttc and be blissfully unaware of the stress of it all sometimes!! No matter what anyone says I will always have a good or rough idea when I am ovulating and of course I'm going to Bd more then even if its subconciously!! Fair play to you holding out, you have the patience of a saint! 

Had a slightly higher temp then normal this morning was 36.4 instead of the usual 36.1 but I had two large glasses of wine last night and only 4 hours sleep, I remember some girls talking about wine or lack of sleep affecting it. I don't think it a big thing anway but want to be as acurate as I can. 

Very very annoying, all my life I have had a really really high sex drive but whatever happened this month when I started the clomid I have hardly any interest at all in it. Now if DH initates (rarely) it I'm happy and enjoy it but usually I'm pulling my hair out dying for it, I have no interest in iniating it - talk about a catch 22!! We are still on schedule tho for doing it every other day although Sunday is the other day but of course will have to get the extra go in there in the hotel! 

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey ladies! I'm sorry I've been away for so long. Things have been so busy lately. I really haven't been able to think about TTC much... I even almost forgot to take my last dose of Clomid. If it wasnt for my BBT by my alarm clock I would have forgotten it too. Lots going on with you ladies. 

Mama - happy to see that AF came on her own w/o Provera! 

Have any of you heard of or used Pregnitude? My dr said that maybe I should try it. But it seems to be more for women with PCOS and I've not been formally diagnosed with it... 

I'm just hanging out in my TWW. Originally FF said I OV this last Saturday which woul make me 6dpo but it changed it to Sunday which puts me at 5DPO. Temp is still high with no dips... No real symptoms other than this headache that won't go away, fatigue no matter how much sleep I get, and my bbs being very sore... Hoping to stay busy for another week... Haha

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy your chart looks great! Fx for a bfp! I've never heard of pregnitude....better go google that! What have you heard about it?

Banana - I know clomid can effect your vaginal fluid and make you more dry which in sure could have an affect on sex drive. My sex drive hasn't seemed to change on clomid but I have noticed I don't have as much cm as usual. I use preseed especially around ov time because less cm can make it rough for the swimmers to get where they need to go. Maybe pick some up for your hotel weekend ;) 

So my AF seems to have stopped, back to just spotting today. Not a big deal as I didn't ov, makes sense it would be a quick one. I'll take a one day AF no prob!!! Haha 
I've decided to do the soy this cycle and then up my own clomid dose for the next 2 cycles after the soy cycle. I'll start soy tomorrow, going to do cd3-7. But I need to decide on a dosage. I've read you should double your clomid dose so currently I should take 200mg of soy each day for 5 days but that is doubling my current clomid dose which we know has stopped working. That makes me think I should go a bit higher but I also read you shouldn't exceed 200mg of soy a day. So going to research that today and decide.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama pregnitude is supposed to be a supplements that helps regulate cycles and helps promote healthy ovaries/eggs is what I read. 

Banana - the Clomid increased my sex drive around OV time. But I noticed that I didn't have as much CM for sure.


----------



## HappyCpl

Have you noticed feeling bloated on Clomid? I have felt so bloated for about a week now. I have lost about 25lbs, but I feel like I have gained about 10lbs in water weight. I haven't changed my diet or increased my calories. So it has to be water... Ugh! I feel like I should e rolling around instead of walking. Just that overall sluggish feeling. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## MamaMac123

I haven't noticed that specific to the clomid but I'm overweight so I always feel bloated and sluggish lol


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm overweight too, but I feel more puffy. Lol


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay, so this spotting period has turned into a full blown miserable one! How does this happen without even ovulating?? I'm happy it happened on its own but I still find it very weird. This is honestly the shortest cycle I've had since stopping bc and the fact that it was annovulatory is so bizarre. Not quite sure what to think anymore.


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> Okay, so this spotting period has turned into a full blown miserable one! How does this happen without even ovulating?? I'm happy it happened on its own but I still find it very weird. This is honestly the shortest cycle I've had since stopping bc and the fact that it was annovulatory is so bizarre. Not quite sure what to think anymore.

Hey mama I got my AF too, so we're AF sisters! Hang in there girl that's all I keep telling myself! I have heard anovulatory cycles can cause a heavier period just ride it out hun. Good luck for this fresh new cycle. I've started exercising several times a week and it helps channel the negative thoughts and I literally exercise them out of my body! Aromatherapy is also great xx


----------



## A132429

Good luck :) Also TTC #2 here..LO is 10 months old andId love him to have a sibling close in age..We are on cycle one and really excited :) :happydance:


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck A! Do you have a strategy? It just taking a laid back approach?

Mama and Isaac, how are you feeling? Banana how is it going with you as well? How are OPK's going?

AFM- had quite the temp spike this morning. I still feel so drained and my bbs are still very sore. Woke up and started dry heaving today too. What's up with that? Trying to hold out in testing a few more days. Once I give into testing the mania begins... Haha oh the joys of being a POAS addict... Haha


----------



## Jessicabaxter

Hopefully it's a good sign:)! Good luck HAPPY!


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy your chart is looking awesome!!!! Fx for you! 

Thanks Isaac :hugs: 

Afm - AF still going strong...so crazy without even ovulating! Blah!
After a bunch of research I decided not to do soy this cycle. There's a lot of mixed research on it being helpful or hurtful so I wasn't feeling good about it. I decided to just let my body do its own thing this cycle. I was so surprised by the AF arriving on its own this week and giving me such a normal length cycle. I'm hoping my body will surprise me. Trying to put my trust in my body and in God. I'm going to focus on exercising more this cycle too. If nothing happens that's okay, I'm giving my body a clomid break so when I go back to it next cycle hopefully I'll respond well to it. Plus I have the provera if I end up needing it but hoping even if I don't ov that AF will show up on its own.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - I'm so glad that you are taking this approach this cycle. Did you do any research in the pregnitude? I think if AF shows this cycle I'm going to order some. What can it hurt, right? Fingers crossed that this is a great cycle for you! Prayers for you Hun!


----------



## A132429

Were just taking a laid bak approach for now and well see how that works for us :)


----------



## banana07

Fingers crossed for you happy x 

Glad you have a plan mama! 

Afm, just had the nicest anniversary weekend. Am just beaming! Hotel was lovely, dinner was lovely, dh was lovely, wine was lovely, breakfast in bed was lovely and lots and lots of lovely bding!!!! :-D we are 100% covered this morning every other day without fail since day10 Im day 16 now. ff
says Im due to ov tomorrow and i think she is right have cramps this eve nothing major but i can feel them. Perfect timing went a bit mad the weekend bding Sunday morning. Sunday night & Monday morning twice! Its prob to much for baby making but feck it it was fun! Only downside is i forgot to bring my thermometer to the hotel so missed it this morning but ill get it in the morning.


----------



## Hann12

Happy - your chart looks great! Really have my fingers crossed for you!

Mama - sounds like a sensible idea - plus you might be one of these people that gets pregnant the month after clomid! I hope so!

Banana - sounds like a lovely weekend! And you are well covered lol! Good for you! I don't have the energy to DTD twice a week let alone twice in one day!

Not long left now - I'm mentally adding a week to my ticker as I know I ovulated later and so really due date is 16th rather than 9th but have the 9th as that's what the hospital are going by. In quite a bit of pain now - back, hips and pelvis. Really trying to just get on with things though as its my last few weeks alone with Annabelle and I want to enjoy our time together for both of our sakes. It's hard though being in pain and doing everything we have been doing. Doing my best though! :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you ladies for the well wishes. Temp dropped this morning. According to the chart overlay on ff, my cycle is following the same pattern as last month. Not feeling very hopeful. Only thing that is standing out as different is my bbs being sore. They may get a little sore right befor OV but quickly go back to normal. Since OV they have stayed sore. Went from being very sore to not as sore and now back to VERY sore. Almost achy and not just my nipples. Tmi... Sorry. Trying to keep hope though. 

Banana - your anniversary weekend sounds very lovely. Maybe it's just what you needed


----------



## banana07

Oh Hann - I cannot belive how close you are, I didn't realise it until I read your last post if you had asked me to guess I would have thought you were 16/20 weeks!!! HA!! Oh best of luck must be so exciting at that stage :) 

Happy - I hope the boobs are a good sign but I know what its like, hate to get your hopes up over anything but its hard not to at the same time!

Afm, Temp is still the same as always nothing changed even tho ff had my expected ov date as yesterday, I have had pretty bad cramping last 2 days so maybe today is the day. But I am a bit confused when people say the 1 degree temp rise indicates Ov, I am using celcius but I see most peoples charts are F? Should I change mine to F?

Also, got my call for the tube dye test but have to decide now do I want to give the Clomid a good run and do the 3 months straight before I go for the test or do the test next month (can't take clomid same cycle as the test) ??? 

Hmmm decisions decisions!!


----------



## runnergrl

happy- your temp went back up! Im thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## runnergrl

Hann12 said:


> Happy - your chart looks great! Really have my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Mama - sounds like a sensible idea - plus you might be one of these people that gets pregnant the month after clomid! I hope so!
> 
> Banana - sounds like a lovely weekend! And you are well covered lol! Good for you! I don't have the energy to DTD twice a week let alone twice in one day!
> 
> Not long left now - I'm mentally adding a week to my ticker as I know I ovulated later and so really due date is 16th rather than 9th but have the 9th as that's what the hospital are going by. In quite a bit of pain now - back, hips and pelvis. Really trying to just get on with things though as its my last few weeks alone with Annabelle and I want to enjoy our time together for both of our sakes. It's hard though being in pain and doing everything we have been doing. Doing my best though! :)

Good luck!!! I had my son at 38 weeks;) hopefully its sooner rather than later for you so you are not in pain, but you want that baby fully cooked! :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Thanks girls. I'm pretty sure I'll be another 3-4 weeks. Unfortunately my back is much worse and they've decided that I've slipped a couple of discs in the lower back. I'm all strapped up which actually feels a bit better but its not good at the same time especially with a toddler to look after! It also will make a natural birth a tad more challenging but I'm not giving up on that! Just annoying to get to this stage and it go a bit wrong. 
Will keep you updated though :)

Runnergrl and Elt - hope you are both doing well and pregnancy coming along nicely!

Happy - your chart is looking quite promising, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Banana - I think its 0.5 degrees warmer or more in celsius - if you go on FF you can convert charts to see what they look like in celsius. I remember that the celsius differences were definitely less big than Farenheight. FX!!

Mama - hope you are enjoying a natural cycle :)


----------



## banana07

So excited for you Hann - fx crossed it all goes ok in the end for you x

I checked out other celcius charts on ff and its does seem that its only a .5 degree that makes it or thereabouts. Thats not alot to play around with is it! So don't think I have Ov'd yet pains were pretty bad today a heavy kind of a feeling but they have gone now. Planned to BD as please god today or tomorrow is Ov day on CD18 now but ended up with visitors and now DH is gone on night shift so won't see him until tomorrow night - fx its not to late. Such a shame to think all the BD we did over the last 10days was pointless, well not pointless it was great but you know what I mean, we put alot of effort in this month, more than usual and it could all have been for nothing - I know i prob wouldn't get preg first month on clomid anyway but would have been nice to think we had a shot - getting so so p*ssed of with this. Have I ever bloody ovulated :(


----------



## Hann12

All is not lost - remember they stay active for up to 6 days in you so it can still happen. It seems that clomid gets a reasonable success rate first time too so you never know! :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann , I'm sorry you're having troubles. But I'm glad they were able to get you some relief. I hope you're able to have the delivery that you are hoping for. 

Banana- I understand your frustrations. I'm right there with ya. I hope OV happens soon for you. Looking at your temps it could be soon. And Hann is right, those swimmers can hang in there :)

AFM - Lots of cramping today and nausea. Got a good whif of some eggs and thought I was going to vomit. Hoping that's a good thing. Bbs are still very sore and I feel so weepy. Could just be PMS though. BFN this morning so that could be the weeping as part of it. I know it's early, but just feeling down about the whole TTC journey. This is cycle #17 for us. DD has been questioning where babies come from? How do they get in mummy's tummy? How do they get out? When will there be a baby in mommy's tummy? She is 4. Bless her, she is so sweet. I just tell her we have to keep praying and hopefully God will put her a baby brother or sister (or both) in there someday. It's so hard to stay strong and not cry in front of her. She doesn't know the struggles we are going through as she is too young and I don't want to confuse her. Her father is getting married in a few months and she has been asking him and her soon to be step mom for a baby sister. 

I'm sorry for the rant. I just had to get some things off my chest.


----------



## banana07

Hmmm, no temp rise this morning CD19 now :( have to get my day21 bloods done tomorrow (as day21 is Saturday). She said if my progesterone levels don't rise she'll double my clomid dose. 

Happy - Frustration is an understatement. Least we are in it together. It is hard when people are constantly asking when are you going to have another one and you better get a move on etc... but esp when DS asks its heartbreaking the amount of times he cried because he is the only one in his class without a baby brother or sister and that he has noone to play with.


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - I'm sorry you haven't ov'd yet. But I'm hoping they figure out what's going on with you soon. 

DD has a friend in her class who is having a baby sister this summer. She keeps telling me that she wants one this summer too. It's hard to make her understand that even if God put a baby there now, it wouldn't be born until sometime around or after Christmas. 

I'm at my wits end. I don't know what else to do. The dr wants me to try the Clomid for three months before coming back. I don't know if I can do this another 2 months...


----------



## runnergrl

I wish i had some encouraging words to say to the both of you, Happy and banana, but I am at a loss. I am so surprised that both of you have children and arent pregnant again yet. I will continue to pray for your future child(ren) and for right now, all I can offer is those prayers and virtual :hug:


----------



## banana07

Just viewed my chart in faherinheight and my lowest temp was 97.0 and highest is 97.70 (.70degree difference) (today). In celcius lowest is 36.1 and highest is 36.50 (.40degree difference). So I'm nearly at the 1 degree rise for the Faherinheight and the .50 for the celcius. Maybe just maybe I'm ov late if it jumps just a wee tiny bit tomorrow and stays it will indicate Ov but its very late and it means my bloods tomorrow are probably pointless. 

I spoke to my sister and she thinks the same I should put off the tube dye test until I have a straight 3 month run of the clomid. So I think that is the plan.


----------



## Hann12

I agree with runnergrl its really tough because your bodies have done it before so you would hope they could do it again pretty easily, its very unfair :( 
Happy - I still think your chart looks good and clearly you have ovulated. 

Banana - slow temperature rises are common so hang in there, really hope thats whats happening :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Banana looking at your chart it looks as though you could've ovulated on cd 18 especially with the pains and ewcm! Hoping to see more of a rise tomoz. Much luck! X


----------



## banana07

Thanks girls. I'm still not sure about ov the ewcm was very very very little but I've always had very little if any at all. Using preseed again this month. Pains are hormones are wild today. Could barely stand up at one stage they were so bad really really lower pains and sever bloating. Fx for a temp rise in the morning was just about to reach for a glass of wine but then remembered it can affect temp don't want to get a false increase!


----------



## banana07

How are you issac I nearly forgot to ask. Do get a bit wrapped up in myself at certain times of the month and in times of confusion!!!


----------



## banana07

Oh how frustrating if I discard yesterdays temp I get crosshairs. Bad news is I have no reason to discard them! Will leave it and see what tomorrow brings but it was so exciting seeing the red lines! Ah well!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey ladies!

Hann - I can't believe how close you are!!! It's so crazy for me having all you girls have your babies when I remember you showing off the bfp!!! Seems like time is just flying! Remember to give us another bump photo before it goes away! 

Runner and Elt - how are your little beans coming along? :)

Isaac - how are things for you? :hugs:

Banana - I'm there with ya honey! So frustrating waiting and waiting to ov. It sucks! Hang in there. What dose of clomid are you? If its the lowest dose you may need to go higher. Many people don't ov at 50 mg and need to go higher. I ovulated on 50 only one month an my progesterone levels were really low. Not a good strong ov at all. Are they doing 21 day bloods?? Also I don't ov on clomid till around cd 20. It can actually take up to 3 weeks from your last days dose to work so give it time. Are you opking at all?? I agree to give the clomid 3 months. But do talk to doc about upping the dose if it doesn't work this cycle. 

Happy - I know how that goes with kiddos wanting a baby. My stepdaughters are 7, 14 an 18 and all 3 want me to have a baby! Their mom actually had a baby a year ago and I remember feeling so annoyed at the time because I worried the girls would lose the baby enthusiasm when they already had one but if anything it just fueled them on! Our 7 yr old tells me all the time she wants a baby at both houses! Haha
Their mom hasn't wanted more kids and got prego with her bf who'd had a vasectomy! Talk about annoying!!!! She must be crazy fertile! DH tells me he has 3 kid so his swimmers must be fine but I'm like, uh your ex just had a vesectomy baby! We may have to check u!!! Lol

Afm - same old same old. AF has left the building so now it's just a waiting game to see what my body does.


----------



## banana07

Hi Mama :) - Yeah they are doing day 21 bloods (well day 20!) bloods tomorrow morning. I'm not expecting anything to come out of them well since ff says I haven't even Ov'd yet! I suppose last months cycle was something very long for me like 33 - 35 days? Maybe I'm back to Ov late again? That yesterdays temp is just so annoying, I know i'm clutching at straws but maybe I just took the temp wrong oh what am I saying I know i didn't!!! Grrrr.....

Not using OPKs as doc said not to (I'm not allowed think about ttc she used the dirty "R" word (Relax) - worst word in the word to use to a ttc'er!!! 

On 50mg of clomid this first cycle have to ring her next week with my day21 bloods and if the levels aren't good enough she will double my dose to 100mg. She gave me enough prepscription not to have to go back to her even if I have to double it.


----------



## banana07

Omg I'm gone daft on ff tonight!! So when ahead in the dates, if my temp stays the same or goes up next 2 days they will give me solid crosshairs pinpointing ov between days 17 - 18 depending what I put in. We last Bd on cd16 in the am - praying it was enough. 

Would like to do it now just in case but I am in so so so much pain - its never been this bad before feel like my cervix is about to fall out - do you think its a sideeffect of the clomid??


Please cross your fingers it at least stays the same next 2 days!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana I'm gonna go on a whim and say you're about to OV. I felt the exact same way for 2 days prior to my OV this cycle. I know you're in pain, but you should probably BD :) just in case. It'll take your mind off of the pain for a min. I know how you feel Hun. 

I had a total melt down earlier. Feeling a little better. Just ready for this mood to pass. 

Mama - that is so funny about your DH's ex. Frustrating yes. But preggo with those conditions?? That's crazy!! A friend if mine, her husband was snipped. I joke with he she'll end up preggo again. Her husband gives me the stink eye. Lol

Runner-Don't you live in Texas? I saw on the news about the plant explosion. I know it's a big state, but I hope that wasnt near you or your family. Praying for those families affected.


----------



## runnergrl

yes I do live in texas and have been to that town many many times. I dont live close to there any more, but once i did. Thank you for your thoughts and the people of West need your prayers!


----------



## elt1013

Sorry I haven't been on much...this pregnancy is treating me about as awfully as the first! I'm miserably sick 24/7 and nothing including nausea meds and IV fluids is helping! 
I just wanted to let you all know that I may not respond, but I am still following and keeping my fx for all of you.


----------



## runnergrl

elt1013 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much...this pregnancy is treating me about as awfully as the first! I'm miserably sick 24/7 and nothing including nausea meds and IV fluids is helping!
> I just wanted to let you all know that I may not respond, but I am still following and keeping my fx for all of you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Hugs Elt. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana, how are you feeling today?


----------



## MamaMac123

:hugs: Elt! Feel better!!!

:hugs: Runner, so glad you are safe!!!

Banana - your 21 day bloods should be low obviously so my guess is she'll def up the dose for next cycle, but you still could ov later or maybe you have already with those awful pains. I haven't had any ov pain from clomid except that last cycle my boobs started aching something awful right at ov time and didnt quit till several days into AF. Fx for you to ov!!!!

Happy - :hugs: sorry you're having a rough one. Hang in there! Fx for you!!! Btw your chart still looks great! Testing yet???


----------



## banana07

Hey girls. 

Well am a bit disappointed today. I did finally get my crosshairs had a good big temp rise this morning ( although the house was really really hot when I woke up this morning). Ff says I ov on Wednesday which is devastating because we bd Monday and Friday Wednesday was the only 2nd day we missed we were so well covered if it was any other day in the month. Total Murphys law. I know they say they survive a few days but even at that its so upsetting after all the effort we put in this month. We missed it because of visitors etc. Plus I think ff was wrong I think it was actually Thursday as that was the day I had the really really bad pains what else could that be they were really bad. Which makes bd on Monday even less relevant. All pains and swelling totally gone now. Ah well onwards and upwards.


----------



## Hann12

I think you are well in with a good chance by DtD on mon and ov on weds - that's what I did when I conceived my DD anyway! They say that the best times are two days before ovulation and the day before. I'm glad you have your cross hairs! FX


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Well am a bit disappointed today. I did finally get my crosshairs had a good big temp rise this morning ( although the house was really really hot when I woke up this morning). Ff says I ov on Wednesday which is devastating because we bd Monday and Friday Wednesday was the only 2nd day we missed we were so well covered if it was any other day in the month. Total Murphys law. I know they say they survive a few days but even at that its so upsetting after all the effort we put in this month. We missed it because of visitors etc. Plus I think ff was wrong I think it was actually Thursday as that was the day I had the really really bad pains what else could that be they were really bad. Which makes bd on Monday even less relevant. All pains and swelling totally gone now. Ah well onwards and upwards.

Hey banana nice to see those lines! When you having your blood taken? I would suggest to get some cheapie ov tests next month/ if there's a next month if your worried about missing your window. One step omes from amazon are really good. Good luck chick! X


----------



## banana07

I think I would have an ok chance from bding Monday and ov Wednesday but I think iv ov on Thursday which gives me almost no chance :-( 

Yeah I regret not using opks this cycle but the consultant warned me on two occasions not to use them. Ah shur what she doesn't know won't hurt her I suppose! Just really gutted about this month being out after so much effort apart from 1 night which just happened to be the important night. 

How are you issac???? Where .are you in our cycle now??


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah I'm good thanks just very tired as ds has tonsillitis and has been needing much mummy cuddles day and night! Think he is on the mend now. 
Had a new baby nephew born on the Thursday gone he is absolutely gorgeous from pics I've seen. Won't be able to meet him for few weeks yet as they live in the Midlands! 
Currently on cycle day 8 so ov not too long away. After last cycle where I basically messed up bding as i ovulated few days after normal, I've gone back on my word and got some opk's! Will start to use them in few days or so. I have also started a homepathic remedy called folliculinum which will hopefully give my ovaries a boost! Don't know much about it so we shall see xx


----------



## banana07

Elt - good to hear from you I missed your post until now so sorry I didn't respond to you earlier. Sorry your feeling so ill fx it will pass for you soon - keep up updated anyway :) 

Issac - Sorry about DS hopefully she is on the mend by now x. Hope your getting lots of bding in regardless! Yeah I am going back on my word and getting the opks. Will still bd every other day but will just be an extra push for us. I will not mess up like I did this month and miss one session which turned out to be the most important one!

Happy - I see your temp dropped - did the witch arrive, I really hope not x

Even if she does I'll prob be joining you next week, I think she is due Thursday but very weary after her being a week late last month so I won't get to excited if she hasn't arrived by then. 

Feeling pretty out this month, just not really feeling it this month. I have felt pretty sick pretty much all day - nothing to run to the bathroom for just a light sickness feeling constantly - could be something I ate, I dunno. I did spend sometime googling chances of getting pregnant 3-4 days before ov and there are a hell of alot of stories about people who did. But also, I took the ewcm out of my chart on cd17 as it really was so so little it was almost unnoticalble and they took away my solid crosshair and gave me dotted ones so now I don't even know if I did ovulate! 

Blah that is all I have to say at this stage - just Blah!!!

How are you mama - that was a fair temp rise you have there???


----------



## Hann12

Banana it certainly looks like you ovulated to me! Will keep my fingers crossed that this is it for you!

Getting close now for me although still think it might be a while yet. I'm on a face book group and they are all doing the 'baby evictions techniques' - some started at 32 weeks. One girl has been bathing in clary sage since week 35 and doing nipple stimulation since then, unsurprisingly her waters went this morning, she's not even 38 weeks yet and was overdue by a week with her first. I think it's really sad that people can't just be patient for the last few weeks of pregnancy and just wait until the baby is ready to come out. I mean we manage for 35 weeks but everyone seems to hit that and decide that a baby's time is up and the have to get out even though the last 5 weeks is really important for a baby's lung and brain development. I don't get it! Sorry I know it's a bit off topic!!


----------



## banana07

Jes that is a bit strange Hann - I've never heard of people doing anything to speed it up until they were overdue but even at that I always think unless it goes way over and the baby is in danger let them cook as long as they need! I was 9 days over with Ds they were going to induce me on day 10 as they said they won't let you go over 14days for the safety of the baby something to do with the placenta starting to stop working after a while but I went in myself the night before. Only thing I did was go for a really big long walk and my waters broke that evening but whether this was coincidence or not as I was 9days over due I'll never know!!! :D

Had a huge fight with DH this morning and I ended the conversation by saying I hope I'm not pregnant, that if this is the way things are going again I do not want to be stuck to him with another baby its a long story I won't actually go into it but really it was just all a bit heat of the moment but he really really upset me. Hope I haven't jinksed it now wishing I wasn't pregnant :(


----------



## Hann12

Ah banana you won't have jinxed things - if anything it's more likely to be that you are pregnant because you said you didn't want to be! Hope you sort things out with your DH - I'm sure it was all his fault ;)

Yes I agree with you, people are really weird about trying to evict babies and doing stupid things. I don't think they realise that it can put the baby in unnecessary danger if it comes out not ready. Really stupid when you spend all that time wishing for one and carrying them so safely all the time leading up to it!


----------



## runnergrl

Hann12 said:


> Ah banana you won't have jinxed things - if anything it's more likely to be that you are pregnant because you said you didn't want to be! Hope you sort things out with your DH - I'm sure it was all his fault ;)
> 
> Yes I agree with you, people are really weird about trying to evict babies and doing stupid things. I don't think they realise that it can put the baby in unnecessary danger if it comes out not ready. Really stupid when you spend all that time wishing for one and carrying them so safely all the time leading up to it!

I am embarrassingly guilty of this.. :blush: at 37 weeks, I was so done being pregnant and my OB had completely terrified me telling me my baby was already over 8lbs, would probably be over 9, close to 10lbs at birth. I didnt do anything crazy, I just bounced on my ball, got on all 4's a lot, and went for long slow walks.. Not forcing him out, persay, but definitely encouraging it. 

he did end up coming early (no induction) at 38 weeks, and was born 6lbs 6oz.. my doctor was WAY off!!


----------



## banana07

Ah runnergirl that doesn't sound bad at all def just more gentle encouragement!! Plus I think if your baby is born anytime between 38 - 42 weeks its considered "ontime" as the due date is always an estimate based on LMP like that way you know you only ov'd 2 weeks before BFP but your automatically 4weeks according to docs!! 

I think its the mad ones who take olive oil and stuff at like what Hann said about 32 weeks which is crazy!! 

Yes Hann it was all his fault haha!! Even if it wasn' the would get the blame.


----------



## Hann12

I agree I don't think what you did was proper eviction techniques - I'm taking about the people who drink castor oil and bathe in clary sage when it's dangerous and can cause fetal distress. Nothing wrong with a good bounce on the ball or a long walk or even DTD as they are all natural processes :)

Banana - I knew it was his fault! Hope you are feeling a bit better now :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies :)

Banana - :hugs: I'm sorry about your fight with DH. I hope you guys sort it all out. And I've still got fx for your bfp this month!!!

Hann - that is crazy! I get so annoyed at women who won't let their babies fully cook! They'll come when they're ready! Feeling so excited for you!!! :) won't be long and your little one will be here! How's Annabelle doing with the baby on the way concept?

Afm - some excitement this am....temps went up past 2 days and today it jumped up again even higher and so ff gave me crosshairs! They're dotted and I haven't opk'd or anything so it could easily just be pcos temps run amock but its still exciting. Honestly it would shock my socks off if my body just ov'd on its own on cd11!!! I mean what the heck!?? But I would gladly take it of course. If its the real deal we bd the day before and 2 days before that so should be covered. Didn't dtd the day of if it is ov but day before still gets us in the game. The one odd thing is my temps aren't really post ov high. But my bbt has been lower this cycle, which I figure is because no clomid this time. So who knows. I'm really trying to stick to my guns and just be calm this cycle and trust my body and most importantly for me, trust God. We've prayed and prayed for a baby and this is the first time I've just stepped back to let nature do its thing...hoping that may do the trick. But even if no bfp, if I at least really ov and get another natural AF this cycle that is sooooooo good! Maybe the metformin is really doing wonders for my reproductive system and maybe the clomid my working was a blessing in disguise to get me to knock it off and give my body the chance to show me it knows what to do now. 

Feeling very optimistic :)


----------



## runnergrl

Would be awesome mama!!


----------



## banana07

Its looking good mama - I seen that big temp spike the other day! Fx crossed for you. I love how you aren't just wishing (as fab as it would be!) for a BPF but being so optimistic (sp?) about even just getting a normal cycle! 

Myself and DH have made up well not even made up just carrying on as normal, which is pretty much what we usually do, I usually end up regretting it and wish we had sat down and talked about whatever the problem is - whoever said you learn from you mistakes was wrong - well I certainly don't!!!

Afm ttc wise, not a whole lot to report but a extreme amount of creamy cm, as in I had to change a panty liner twice today and at one stage when I wiped it would nearly half fill an small egg up - it was alot. So of course I went to Dr Google and I discovered I had googled the exact same thing at 6-7dpo before (the hyperlinks came up purple) and he was able to predict what I was typing. Still went ahead and investigated and turns out it means dam all is littearly 50/50 people who had serious amounts of creamy cm and ended up with a BFP.

I did read the other night tho on alot of different sites that bd 3-4 days before O is still considered pretty good. Even some mad stories about women who bd 6-8 days before O then their husbands went away so no more bding and lowe and behold a BFP for them. I'm sure its rare enough tho! 

FF has me at 7dpo which I still think is 6dpo.

Happy I seen on your chart that AF arrived - if your reading, thinking of you and hope your holding up ok x


----------



## banana07

Jes, just realised this thread was started 24th May 2012 - exactly 11 months today :o


----------



## MamaMac123

Well....I apparently did NOT ovulate lol Oh well....just pcos temps being nutso I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Hann12

Are you sure today's temp is accurate mama? That's a big temp drop!

Banana - I have hope for you this month. You definitely have a similar chart to my bfp one snd I also had lots of creamy cm too. Really hope it's a bfp month!!

:hugs: happy 

38 weeks today, baby should be here in 2-3 weeks in theory!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yeah I'm pretty sure. I took it 3 times to be sure and I was racking my brain for some reason to dismiss it but there's nothing. Went to bed on time, totally normal sleep, didnt get up at all. Must just be the pcos. My one positive thought is it could theoretically be a pre ov temp drop. Will def dtd tonight to make sure we're covered. It is normal ov time if my body is behaving normally so maybe. Still not holding my breath though.


----------



## Shey

My son is almost 5yrs old so my bf and I are ttc this will be my bf first and my 2nd.


----------



## banana07

Sorry you did Ov yet. I logged on this morning to see your temp for today as Hann said yesterday was such a huge dip but I forgot about the time difference its only 2.30am where you are and 9.30am here so I bet your all tucked up in bed!!! :D

Welcome Shey - Have you just started trying or have you been trying a while? :) 

Afm, got my day21 (really day20) bloods back yesterday they were only 23 same as previous month without clomid so going to ring consultant today she said she wants to see it over 40 so I would say she will up my clomid dose. Temp is very very slowing dipping am 8/9 dpo today - FF says AF is due Thursday but I think its Tuesday / Wednesday. Will wait and see!! :(


----------



## HappyCpl

Good morning ladies. I just wanted to drop in and say hi. It's been a difficult week or so. I'm now on CD5 so I'll start Clomid again. I can't believe it's that time again. 

Hann - Not much longer for ya. I can't believe it's almost "go" time :)

Banana - You're chart looks great. You don't normally have lots of CM do you? 

Mama - I was wondering after seeing your temp drop if that could have been OV for you. I hope it has happened since you have your bases covered :) how wonderful it would be if your body straightened itself out this month and decided to do it all on its own. Are you using OPK?


----------



## banana07

Hey Happy - I am fully expecting the witch next week but yet I know nothing can prepare me for the devestation she will bring with her. Really really getting sick the whole thing now, so god knows how bad I will be next week if I feel this crappy now. 

Not sure about my Chart you and Hann have said it looks good ye obv know more then me but when I compared it against the charts like mine only 20% ended in pregnancy rest in just normal Ov cycle. Yesterday it was 39%. 

I do usually have a good bit of Creamy CM in the Tww but this was an awful lot. 

Really not holding out any hopes tho. Just don't feel it really :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies,

Banana - looking at your chart your raised temps don't seem super high. My first cycle on clomid was the same, I ov but the temps didnt raise to high above norm which I figure meant the hormone levels weren't high enough. The next cycle with an upped dose my temp rise looked much more dramatic. Hopefully when you up your dose it will boost those hormone levels and give you a good strong ov. Of course I do Fahrenheit temps so that may account for your temps seeming lower to me ;) hang in there! It's now just a mattet of tweaking your dosage. Your on a good path! Think positive! :hugs:

Happy - :hugs: sorry it's been a rough week Hun. Just remember, it takes perfectly health couples an average of 3-6 cycles to concieve. Now you've got the clomid give it those few cycles to do the job...hopefully you and banana will have bfp's before we know it!

Afm - big jump back up in temp today and a general feeling of too warm all over. Got the windows open letting the cool air in because I just feel hot and uncomfortable. Hoping that may indicate I did ov. We'll see. Ff gave back my crosshairs but I think if I did ov it was prob yesterday. No opks this cycle. I told myself and DH all I'd do this cycle is my metformin and temp. I wouldn't even temp but my fear is that I'd ov and not know it and then I'd be scared to take provera if it turns out I need it so I decided I'd rather know if ov happens or not. I almost caved to get a test yesterday but DH talked me out of it. Will be cool if I did ov but also I'm okay if my temps are just wacky. I didn't expect ov this cycle so if it happens it will be a very happy surprise and if it doesn't its okay because it's why I planned on. :) the next few days will tell....


----------



## Shey

Banana07 I have been trying for awhile but nothing so now I'm really really trying this time.



banana07 said:


> Sorry you did Ov yet. I logged on this morning to see your temp for today as Hann said yesterday was such a huge dip but I forgot about the time difference its only 2.30am where you are and 9.30am here so I bet your all tucked up in bed!!! :D
> 
> Welcome Shey - Have you just started trying or have you been trying a while? :)
> 
> Afm, got my day21 (really day20) bloods back yesterday they were only 23 same as previous month without clomid so going to ring consultant today she said she wants to see it over 40 so I would say she will up my clomid dose. Temp is very very slowing dipping am 8/9 dpo today - FF says AF is due Thursday but I think its Tuesday / Wednesday. Will wait and see!! :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Good luck Shey and welcome!!! :)


----------



## Shey

Thank u and gl all


----------



## Kristiemaggar

Hi am very new to this sort of chatting but thought I would give it a try.
Here is my story. After ttc for 2 years my husband and I finally got our bfp only to lose our baby 2 weeks later, surprisingly 6 weeks after the miscarriage I got another bfp and my ob put me on progesterone and clexane injections to see if this would help but unfortunately I lost the baby again at 10 weeks. It has now been 6 mths since our last miscarriage and since then have been diagnosed with PCOS which is really frustrating. Even though I ovulate and I get my periods I have a short luteal phase where my follies do not mature enough. My ob has now put me on 50mg clomid which I started yesterday and 250mg metformin. We are hoping this combo works and we get a sticky bean this time. Will keep everyone updated on progress.


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Kristie, I too have pcos and have been on metformin and clomid so we're in the same medical boat it seems. DH and I have been ttc for almost a year. No bfp here yet. I'm so very sorry about your miscarriages. It's one of my biggest fears with pcos that we'll finally get our baby just to lose it. :hugs: my heart just aches for you. Fx that the meds will help get you a nice little sticky bean! Welcome to the group :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

Another big temp drop for me today so I'm feeling pretty sure there's been no ov. Oh well, just waiting for AF now. If she hasn't shown herself by cd30 I'll go ahead with provera and then onto my next clomid cycle. 

Also, today is the one year anniversary of DH and I deciding to start ttc. Took a few more weeks to finish up bc and really start trying but we decided it was time to start a year ago today... :( really didnt think a year later we'd still be ttc...sigh kinda a bummer to the day. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## elt1013

:hugs: mama!


----------



## runnergrl

yes indeed, :hug: mama! 

and Elt, already 10 weeks?? wow! thats going by super fast!


----------



## Shey

Wow runnergrl you're almost there! How are u doing?


----------



## elt1013

Yes...yay for 10 weeks!!! According to my midwife, I am 10 weeks Tuesday, but considering I know when I ovulated (early that month), I set my tickers according to my calculations. 
I haven't been on much, so I guess I could give everyone a little update. I'm still feeling pretty bad most days, so I'm hoping that ends soon. I had my 1 hour glucose tolerance test a couple weeks ago, and the results were "borderline", so I had to fast tonight and I go in the morning for the more extensive 3 hour test. Wish me luck ladies as I don't need gestational diabetes on top of all the other difficulties I tend to have during pregnancy!


----------



## amanda0418

Hi all, I'm new to the site. I also have PCOS. Was diagnosed at 18yo and told I'd never have kids. Even took Clomid, nothing. Only had 4 periods 2010. Ended up with a surprise 6 mos later and got my little miracle in August 2011. Now we're trying for #2! I never had CM until I had my Mirena removed in Feb. DH and I BD this afternoon and I had EWCM a few hrs later and all night tonight, with a little cramping and lower back ache. On CD 11 of a 27 day cycle. I'm new to all this so.... any advice? Anyone know if EWCM is on the day before you O or on O day? I don't like OPK, tried em and i guess because of my PCOS they just don't work... used one the cycle before BFP with DS and didn't get anything so I'm using the CM method for now.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi Amanda, welcome to the group! I also am Amanda actually haha but on here I go by Mama ;) I also have pcos and love hearing that you ha a successful pregnancy! DH and I are working on #1 and feeling very frustrated by it all. It's nice to hear there's hope! Can I ask how things happened with your first? Were you on any meds? Had you just recently stopped meds? 

I'm currently on metformin and have been on clomid for 5 cycles but the clomid stops working after just a cycle or two unless we up the dose. I'm taking this cycle off clomid to just see what my body does on its own. Then next cycle I'm back to clomid. 

I too have found opks don't work great for me. When I ovulate the line gets darker but I've never had a truly positive test. I find temping is the only way for me to know if I really ovulate or not. Cm tracking is tricky with pcos as it can affect it and I know with clomid it can dry up cm so it's very hard to track ov that way. If its going the way it should you should usually have ewcm for a day or two before ov. Then after ov it would go away. Do you track bbt? If not I'd recommend it. Fertility friend is a great tool for ttc. 

Good luck!


----------



## MamaMac123

How's everyone else?? Elt, sorry you're not feeling so great...hopefully first trimester will fly by and you'll start feeling better in the second. Good luck with the long test too!

Hann - how are you doing Hun? Almost there!!! 

Runner - how's your little one? You're coming along too!!! So many babies in here!!!! :) 

Happy, Banana and Isaac - how are you ladies holding up? :hugs: 

Afm - temps still low. Pretty surprised ff hasn't taken away the crosshairs. I felt really "in the mood" yesterday and today so I'm wondering if maybe ov will happen. Only going to go to cd30 though and if no ov or AF then I'm going for the provera.


----------



## banana07

Hey girls. How is all??

Mama - how are you holding up?? Its still on cd20 tho I don't usually ov until cd 17 - 19 so hang in there just yet!! And of course Hugs for your ttc anniversary we'll be the year trying at the end of next month. 

Elt - Same as Mama said fx the first trimester flys by for you and its smooth sailing from there on in!! x

Amanda - Welcome :) I not a big one for cm but as far as I know ewcm is before and during ovulation its there during your most fertile time which is 2-3 days before ov but if you look at my chart I had ewcm (not alot now but some) after my crosshairs. I would trust the ewcm over fertilityfriend tho - can't beat nature!!! Plus I think ff is at least 1 day early with my cross hairs. GL x

Kirstie - Really sorry for your m/c. Stick around here the girls are great for advice and support x

Hann - How are you and Yes I am going to ask you the dreaded "Any Sign" question!!!! :D

Issac - How are you any updates did you us OPKs and OV???

Afm, Consultant just phoned me, seemed surprised that my day21 bloods came back the exact same as previous month with no clomid - asked a few times was I certain I took it which of course I am. Didn't bother telling her that I only Ov'd on CD 18/19 so the bloods will be low as she will only give out to me for "thinking about it" and temping etc.. she doesn't want to know about late ov just day21 bloods. So anyway she has doubled my clomid to 100mg for this month. FF has the witch due on Thursday but as I said before I think ff has me a day early so could be Friday instead but then again I usually have a 12day LP so that would make it tomorrow - ah sometime this week. Have taken a few cheapie tests all stark while and the usual 99.9% sure she is on her way anyway :(


----------



## runnergrl

elt1013 said:


> Yes...yay for 10 weeks!!! According to my midwife, I am 10 weeks Tuesday, but considering I know when I ovulated (early that month), I set my tickers according to my calculations.
> I haven't been on much, so I guess I could give everyone a little update. I'm still feeling pretty bad most days, so I'm hoping that ends soon. I had my 1 hour glucose tolerance test a couple weeks ago, and the results were "borderline", so I had to fast tonight and I go in the morning for the more extensive 3 hour test. Wish me luck ladies as I don't need gestational diabetes on top of all the other difficulties I tend to have during pregnancy!

why did you do that test so early? mine isnt until 28 weeks...:shrug:


----------



## runnergrl

I am doing well ladies, just getting big, which, of course is par for the course. baby is measuring 3 weeks ahead according to measurements and I am already up 18lbs :dohh: Oh well!


----------



## amanda0418

Hi, thanks. I'm surprised I just found this website! Yes there is hope!! My aunt has PCOS and never carried past 6 weeks so I went through some depression thinking I was doomed to the same fate.... NOT TRUE!! Don't give up!! I've never used the bbt method. This is the first time really ttc. In 2010, I kinda just wanted to prove the dr's wrong so I used the OPKs but it got too confusing for me (is the line there, isn't it? O'ing or not?). I've read PCOS can affect CM so I gues I'm trying to see what works and what doesn't. I'm thinking about trying bbt though.

Here's my conception story:
I was diagnosed in Fed 2010, my dr gave me Clomid in May.... didn't do a thing for me. After failed Clomid, I lost hope and stopped trying. After mos of wrapping my head around never having kids, I decided in Nov 2010 "what the hell? here's the week I should ovulate if I am actually ovulating, why not try?" So I just BD every other day that week. I actually forgot that we BD on my O week and had light bleeding around when I was supposed to get AF. The day before AF was due, I was feeling sick so my coworker made me take 3 tests at work, all negative. Exactly two weeks after AF was due, I had some light brown blood on the tissue after I wiped, so the next day I took a test at work, thinking " oh, gonna be yet another neg..." but that second line popped up and I couldn't believe I actually got pregnant! Over that summer, I had been put on a no/low carb diet by my endocrinologist and he had prescribed metformin. I was on metforimin from May - Aug. I was eating healthier, but hadn't lost any weight. After three mos on metformin I just stopped taking it because I didn't notice any changes. Three mos after quitting the metformin I conceived. I guess it really depends on the severity of your PCOS. It seems to me like the diet and being on the meds kinds helped to reset my body. DS was born in Aug 2011 and holy mother of God, my PCOS reared its ugly head after he was born. Been in the ER four times in the past year for the horrible pain. The first cyst after I had him, the docs were convinced I was having a kidney stone. They even gave my dilaudid in the ER I was in so much pain. Never had a cyst so big. I had Mirena inserted last Oct and didn't bleed at all while on it but had cysts constantly. I was sick of the cysts so I had it removed in Feb. Had a 4.5 cm cyst in Feb, biggest one I've had yet. But when I had an u/s to check it on Fri, it was gone. Must've ruptured, I guess. I'm taking advantage of no cysts for now and ttc while I can. I think the Mirena reset my system like PCOS treatments did before I conceived DS.


----------



## elt1013

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!

runnergrl- I'm not sure why they had me test so early...I don't remember it being this early last time. But, I'm guessing because I am probably high risk for diabetes because I am quite overweight unfortunately. So, I suppose they would want to catch it early. All the ladies in the lab said that I will probably pass the 3 hour though since my 1 hour was only a few points over. Apparently a lot of people fail the 1 hour and pass the 3 hour!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls - oh my head is a little all over the place. Had a bummer of a night really low about ttc AF is due sometime between today and friday. Got a call from my Bestfriend/SIL last night we were talking about her new house and her wedding plans for next year.... Then she just slipped in that she was a few days late. I counted her days for her and turns out she was 10 days late she didn't think she was that late. She had a little accident with her fiancee a few weeks ago and took the morning after pill straight away. I met her this morning as I have loads of cheapie tests neither of us acutally expected to see two lines we were joking about it the whole time. Then she came out of the toilet within seconds of taking the test and two big thick dark lines within seconds. She didn't know what it meant she never took a test before - she is in bits she does want kids but was just about to book her wedding venue this week etc... She really didn't want kids before she was married, it would be semi frowned apon in her circles and she is the kind of person who really cares about what people think of her (not like me!). She rang her finacee and he tried to calm her down and say that it was ok not the end of the world, I took her out to get a digi test and just sat by the waves for a while so she could try to get her head around it. She took the digi and it says 3+ weeks. I feel so bad for her. She said she feels bad for me that if she thought it would really be positive she wouldn't have asked me as she knows how badly I want it I'll admit it was tough, I have wanted to see those two lines so so badly for the last year but not on someones elses esp poor maggie - Oh god my head :(


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs: banana. Im not sure what to say.. you chart looks so promising! :shrug:


----------



## HappyCpl

:hugs: Banana I'm sorry that you're having a difficult time. I pray that God gives you comfort during this time. I struggle with the same thing when I hear about someone expecting. It's hard. It'll happen for you too hun. Hopefully soon. In glad they upped your meds. Watch you end up getting preggo with twins :) hehe


----------



## HappyCpl

Welcomes to the newest ladies to the group :)


----------



## banana07

Hey girls. Well it is starting to settle in with my BF/SIL her fiancee is delighted he said he would have rathered it happened in 2 years but that it has and he is happy and that she needs to start getting excited. Her biggest concern was the wedding dress and whether she should panic and go shopping now before she gets a bump or if she would have enough time after the birth. She will have 9 months between her due date and the wedding and the general opinion in the bridal shops was she will have enough time to order her dress by March which I've worked out give her about 6-8 weeks after the baby is born to get the inital bloating down and 2 weeks to find the dress. So Glad her Finacee took it well. She was delighted with my research as I know that was one of her biggest worries. 

So while the dust settles for her, its just sinking in and rising for me! Feel worse about it now then I did this morning - God how I wish it was me!! so so heartbreaking when she wasn't even trying but preventing. But we did say there is a most likely chance with me on meds or even if I have to go for IUI/IVF we'll be pregnant at the same time! Ha imagine the state of the two of us! 

Runnergirls, thanks for the well wishes on my chart but I'm afraid AF is just around the corner 12/14dpo today and BFN :( and FF says only 22% of charts like mine have ended in pregnancy. 

Thanks Happy - yeah looking forward to doubling my meds read lots of stories where people got their BFP after uping their clomid fx 

:)


----------



## elt1013

banana07 said:


> Hey girls. Well it is starting to settle in with my BF/SIL her fiancee is delighted he said he would have rathered it happened in 2 years but that it has and he is happy and that she needs to start getting excited. Her biggest concern was the wedding dress and whether she should panic and go shopping now before she gets a bump or if she would have enough time after the birth. She will have 9 months between her due date and the wedding and the general opinion in the bridal shops was she will have enough time to order her dress by March which I've worked out give her about 6-8 weeks after the baby is born to get the inital bloating down and 2 weeks to find the dress. So Glad her Finacee took it well. She was delighted with my research as I know that was one of her biggest worries.
> 
> So while the dust settles for her, its just sinking in and rising for me! Feel worse about it now then I did this morning - God how I wish it was me!! so so heartbreaking when she wasn't even trying but preventing. But we did say there is a most likely chance with me on meds or even if I have to go for IUI/IVF we'll be pregnant at the same time! Ha imagine the state of the two of us!
> 
> Runnergirls, thanks for the well wishes on my chart but I'm afraid AF is just around the corner 12/14dpo today and BFN :( and FF says only 22% of charts like mine have ended in pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks Happy - yeah looking forward to doubling my meds read lots of stories where people got their BFP after uping their clomid fx
> 
> :)

Oh banana :hugs:. I know it's always the hardest to swallow when people end up preggers when they aren't even trying or ready!

afm- I failed my 3 hour test, so I am a gestational diabetic:-(


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey ladies, 

Amanda - thanks for sharing your story :) I sure hope some magic happens for me!

Banana - :hugs: girl I feel ya! I have such a hard time when a friend announces they're pregnant and when it's not even planned it really tugs the heart strings. :( All we can do is try to stay calm, be happy for our friends and pray that a little blessing will come our way soon. Your chart is looking great! Sorry about the bfn though :( hang in there! Next dose of clomid should give you a real nice strong ov! 

Elt - ugh sorry about your test Hun :( that's a fear for me as we'll because I'm pretty overweight myself. I've been trying to lose weight as I know it will help with ttc but losing weight with pcos is really hard. Going to kick into higher gear though and start getting to the gym more/eatting better. Hopefully even if lbs don't drop it will at least help me be healthier and more likely to conceive like in Amanda's case.

Afm - still pretty low temps though I gotta say I'm not sure I trust my new thermometer. I've gotten pretty good over the past year predicting how high or low my temps will be based on how i feel when I wake up to take it and today I woke up certain it was higher and it turned out very low. :shrug: I don't know, maybe it's just wishful thinking but I've questioned it's results a few times. I may pick up a second to compare with.


----------



## elt1013

Thanks mama. Yeah, losing weight is a really good idea before getting pregnant (I lost 10-15 pounds before pregnancy and about 10 pounds since finding out (but that's nothing compared to what I need to lose).

The only problem is that GD seems to be quite random, considering most of the ladies I've seen on BnB with it seem healthy and slim! I thought most of the ladies would be heavier, but they aren't!

Oh, and mama, maybe your thermometer is off! You have been doing this long enough to know if something seems off...trust your instincts!


----------



## banana07

Sorry about your test elt - Hope it doesn't create to much hassle and you can still enjoy the pregnancy x

Mama, I agree with you and elt - trust your instincts! maybe get another one tho just to be totally satisfied!

Afm, temp drop this morning just above cover line - didn't bother testing today the BFN at 14dpo was good enough confirmation for me. Today is CD33 last month was a 35day cycle my longest yet. 15dpo which means the longer cycle is all LP I'm still ov at usual time...


----------



## Shey

I feel like I'm pregnant the symptoms keep intensifying


----------



## elt1013

Fingers crossed for you Shey!!


----------



## Shey

Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Hann12

Just catching up, sorry I've not been about as much, been trying to get last minute things done before the baby. Guessing I have up to 16 days left even though due in 6! Where has that time gone lol?! 

Elt - sorry about the GD, you are right it's totally random as to who gets it and seems to be less attached to being obese from what I've come across too. I hope they give you good pointers to control it

Runnergrl - don't worry about the weight gain - mine increased from around 5 pounds after trimester 1 to 20 pounds at the end of tri 2 and now only 2 pounds in tri 3. I've been told I'm carrying a 7.5-8 pound baby by my mw, a 7.5 by my day to day doctor, and between a 6.2-6.10 baby by my friends dad who is a consultant obstetrician (delivered over 50,000 babies!) so quite a difference! We shall see! To be honest I don't see how it can be do big as I'm the same size as I was with Annabelle and I've put on 4 pounds less this time but who knows!

Banana - thats quite the story about your friend although its nice that they have worked things out and are happy. I'm sure the clomid will work for you and you'll get your bfp really soon. I know how hard it must be to hear of someone fall so easily though :(

Mama - guessing you are looking forward to next cycle? Or did you decide you did ov and the thermometer is wrong? I think either way its good you gave your body a rest so hopefully your next clomid month will be more impact full

Happy - how is clomid treating you?

Hello to the new girls!
Amanda - I'm sorry you have pcos and that your time has been difficult too. You will get lots of support here
Shey - good luck with the testing!

Issacralph - still thinking of you and hoping things are okay

Sorry if I missed anyone! 
I'm still reading and thinking of you all. Sorry I'm not around as much but my thoughts are with you. 
I hope to have news for you soon anyway so watch this space :)


----------



## banana07

Oh Hann I am so excited for you I really am, can't belive your ticker is in single digits!! I know your saying it could be up to 16 days but just to look at your ticker is amazing!! Have all my fingers and toes x for you that everything goes nice and smoothly!! Keep us updated!

Afm, another temp drop and BFN this morning think today is the day she will arrive have pretty bad cramps. 

Myself and DH have spoke alot about what happens next over the last couple of days. We did a bit of research on success rates of IUI / IVF and one of the clinics in Dublin have their stats for 2010 up IUI only has a 9.9% success rate and their IVF 47.6% that is a huge difference. IUI is about &#8364;1000 and IVF/ICSI about &#8364;5000 our private medical will cover &#8364;2500 a total of 3 times in a life time. 

The ICSI is a few hundred euro more expensive but for &#8364;900 a year they will freeze and hold the rest of them for you so we wouldn't have to go through the whole procedure again just the transfer. 

So we have pretty much decided if the clomid doesn't work for the next 2 month and my tubes come back ok we are going to bypass the IUI and go straight for the IVF. 

Have decided also we'll be going for Irish twins so pretty much as soon as one pops out I'll be trying to get another in! This will financially be a disaster if it works out childcare for 2 kids will be almost the same as my weekly wages so I would have to give up work or pretty much be working for nothing but who knows its a few years away. 

Think I'm going to use progestrone cream this month, I didn't use it the first month as didn't want to mess with the clomid on the first round but it obv didn't work.

We are going to give it the biggest biggest push this next 2 months on clomid - really really don't want to go for IVF.

Have also ordered OPKs on the internet yesterday. So am pretty much doing everything under the sun this month!!!! fx


----------



## elt1013

OMG Hann...so exciting! Can't wait to see pics of the little one when you feel up to it!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks! I'm excited and nervous - I think thats why I keep saying its going to be overdue just to give myself a bit more time to get my head around labour. Mind you I don't think I'll ever be prepared as such! My backs so bad at the moment I know I'm going to struggle to have a natural birth just because its hard to get into the best positions but I'm still going to give it a good try! 

Banana - I'd do the IVF too if you have to - sounds like the odds are far better and thankfully at least your insurance will cover part of the cost. Its crazy how expensive it is though. I saw a consultant this week (he was 80) and he set up the first IVF unit in Scotland. Very interesting man! Really hope you don't need it though and that the increased clomid does its job!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - I want to see a final belly shot if you're up for it! :) I'm sooooo sooooo excited for you!!!!! :)

Banana - such a hard decision to come to. Hopefully you won't need it and the clomid will work! Fx!!!! I really hope we don't have to go down the IVF road. Oddly enough I've had 2 different friends make serious offers to be our surrogate in the last few weeks! I have no idea if that's something i'd ever be okay with but amazing to know I have friends that would honestly do that for me!

Good luck Shey! 

Afm - went ahead and got another thermometer (DH says I'm crazy and obsessed lol) but going to start comparing the two just to be sure. Maybe I'm totally wrong but my guts saying this thermometer is off. We'll see.....still guessing I haven't ovulated but you never know if the thermometer is indeed off. We'll see I guess.


----------



## banana07

Witch just got me this eve was totally expected but still gutted :-(


----------



## Shey

Thanks MamaMac ill keep y'all posted


----------



## Hann12

:( banana I'm so sorry. Hopefully the bigger clomid dose will help. 

Mama - will post a bump pic over the weekend, some days I feel huge and others not so much. Will see what you think. Most people think I'm having a boy, I have no idea though. Just hoping its bit much more than a week over if its over as I'm properly uncomfy now and can never sleep!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Morning ladies! 
Big hugs banana so sorry the witch got you, i would imagine being on tge clomid gave you a little more hope of getting a bfp. I know it did me when I was on it! . Read a few posts back and do you mind me asking how old you are? I think its good to discuss other options like ivf but I really do think you'll get there without it. My fertility nurse says most people about 85% fall pregnant within a year then the majority of the remainder in the 2nd year and it can be completely normal! I know how hard it is but charting and opk's are the best thing for you as you are ovulating but probably at different times each month! How about you get your amh levels checked first to see how your ovarian reserve is and then you'll know if you have time to safely try naturally some more? Totally understand if it's something your going to do though I just have a good feeling about you! 

Han- Good luck on the upcoming birth of little one I remember when you got your bfp like it was yesterday! Pics pics please

Mama- any sign of ov yet? Hope you don't have to use provera

Happy- how are you hun? How's the clomid treating you? 

Elt- your gonna soon be in 2nd tri can't believe that hopefully all the sickness will be less intense for you then!
Runnergrl- so glad all is going well with you too

Afm about 7dpo not feeling any symptoms maybe slight nausea in the mornings but not unusual for me! Used opk's this month and got + on cd 13 and think I ov'd on cd14! Got my tonsillectomy on the 21st of this month and I ov shortly after so even if I'm poorly we'll give it one more shot naturally then onto clomid for 3 months but not expecting miracles on it as it didn't work before! I'm not ready to except the ivf route yet probably give it the rest of the year and I'll make up my mind when I turn 35! My life is still perfect with my boys and if I can't have any more children I am more than lucky with what I have. My one friend has just had a miscarriage at 6 weeks and my other friend has found out sge's not ovulating so needs some help! X


----------



## IsaacRalph

Welcome to the new girls too, good luck!


----------



## banana07

Hey issac thanks for your post. Jes I really really wish I had half your strength and patience. I just turned 28 last week so yes I know time is on my side but that doesn't make me feel any less impatient! I think its with my BF getting pregnant this week my patience has got even shorter. I text her and told her I got my period does she want to swap course she said yes just need to figure out how! 

As for ov doc put me in doubt if i have been ov at all last few months. 

I am going to complete the next 2 months of clomid then we Will be into cycle 14 and then I have to have the tube dye test the following month then make apts in fertility clinic then they say the procedure from start to finish is about 8 weeks. So could be the end of the year before it would even happen.

I just want to have my decisions ready so we don't waste more time deciding when the time comes. 

Haven't been offered the amh test yet am sure I Will in the fertility clinic or maybe not cause of my age. 

Was telling dh the other day I hope this is only because of BF getting pregnant so unexpected and my hormones being all over the place with the witch but if this low even depressed state doesn't lift in the next few days Im going to have to go to the doc. Will wait until witch leave then see how I feel.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana I so know how you feel with the sadness and depression especially at af time of the month, a new cycle always give me a fresh hope though! Hope you ok. I've been in the same situation if you remember my sil got pregnant and neither of them really wanted the baby, now they have a 2 week old and its all going really well but hearing them talking about abortion just killed me when I want another baby so badly. 
I'm no expert but I really feel like you are ovulating on your own its a shame you've only juat started charting then you would've known for sure. My guess is your ovulating later in cycle maybe at different rimes and when your getting cd21 bloods done your progesterone isn't high enough, am I right in thinking it was 28? Which is not far off 30! Didn't you once adjust your cd21 bloods to 7 dpo after you suspected ovulation? What was it then? My friend just had hers and it was 3.1 so defo no ovulation for her but yours seems like a reading that may indicate ov but maybe just not in the right time frame for cd 21 bloods? Hey what do I know? Just don't want you to give up on yourself, you need to believe it will happen. Charting and using opk's should pin point ov for you! 
Are you in Devon this year, we should meet up?


----------



## HappyCpl

Hello ladies. I'm sorry I haven't been writing much lately. I have been following and trying to stay caught up. 

Banana - I'm sorry the witch got ya. I also understand you wanting to take the IVF route. I turned 27 this year and DH and I have started talking about IVF and when we might want to start taking that route. We aren't sure though. I hope it doesn't come to that for any of us. It's stressful and overall hard on our bodies. 

Isaac - Good to hear from ya. Maybe Clomid will work for you this time or maybe push your body along so it'll happen naturally. 

Hann - Can't believe it's almost time! 

Elt - Hope you're feeling better. I'm sorry about the GD but at least they know early so you can manage it better. It's healthier for you and baby to know early. 

AFM - Waiting to ovulate. The side effects from the Clomid are different this cycle. Less CM, nausea, and more bloating. Last time it was mostly just hot flashes. OV will be soon. I can feel it. Lots of pelvic pressure and lots of cramping. Looking at my temp, I wouldn't be surprised if it happened today. We are using preseed since I have little to no CM and its much thicker this time with what I do have. Not holding out much hope though. Overall not feeling much at all about TTC. After my meltdown last cycle, I slowly feel myself turning off my emotions towards it. After we go back to the dr I may just take a break from TTC for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Hann12

Hi girls - sounds like lots of you are waiting to ovulate again with clomid. 
Happy - your chart looks like you are having your dip before a temp jump FX!

Banana - I'm sorry about AF :( I agree with IsaacRalph that your test results point to the fact that you are ovulating, just later in the cycle. Hopefully the extra clomid might bring it forwards though.

Isaac - great to hear from you, you do have a great attitude to it all, although I can imagine you have up and down days. I really hope you get a BFP this month so that you don't have to think about next steps.

As requested here is hopefully my last bump pic - I think it will show up sideways:



This was taken about 10 mins ago. My physio thinks my bump has dropped, I have loads of pressure in my pelvis so I'm guessing shes right. I am literally exhausted though, not sleeping well in the slightest which is really annoying. I'm literally up for 3-4 hours per night in the middle of the night, but for no reason apart from insomnia. Despite the pelvic pressure and engagement I still see myself going overdue but we'll see. 
I'll keep you all posted. :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

That's a super cute bump han, your so slim too! Can't wait to hear all about your birth story etc.... Thanks for the well wishes I do hope it's my turn soon xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey girls :)

Banana - so sorry about AF babe :( I know that's so rough. Hang in there. The higher dose of clomid may just do the trick. I agree with the others, I'm sure you do ovulate so hopefully by strengthening the ovulation with the clomid you'll get that bfp! 

Isaac - you have an amazing attitude!!! I need more of that! :) :hugs:

Hann - adorable bump!!! Can't wait to see pics of that little cutie! 

Happy - :hugs: hang in there. I know exactly how you're feeling. 

Afm - temps up pretty good last few days. I've been temping with both thermometers which have been close but not exact to each other so I sort of average it out or take the first one. I think this temp rise may be the real deal because I've felt a lot warmer the last 2 days and last night and today my boobs have started to ache a bit. Would be great if I've oved on my own this cycle! But the bummer is we didnt bd well at all! Dtd Wed night then didnt bd again till lat night after temps had already gone up. In previous cycles its taken a day or two after pos opk for my temp to really rise so hoping that's the case this cycle but if not I'm guessing my odds are pretty low. Still, oving on my own would be great news!


----------



## banana07

Oh Mama you got some crosshairs this morning - delighted for you. Did you not use any OPKs this month?? Fx crossed for you. This was your clomid / soy free cycle wasn't it???

Happy I hope thats a pre Ov temp dip you have there!!

Afm, still feeling really really low as in don't want to talk to anyone, don't want to see anyone, not joining in the craic in work nothing. Not sure if I should go and see the doc or just ride it out to the end of the cycle and see how I feel. Last month clomid total took away my sex drive for the first time in my entire adult life I didn't really feel like sex and I think this month is shaping up to be the same way. :(


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs: banana! that Clomid sounds mean!

Mama- I hope you did O on your own hun! that would be great!

Hann- what a great (perfect) bump! Mine is about that big now and I still have 14 weeks to go! :wacko: I feel like the finish line is so far away! Cant wait for you to meet your baby!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - my first month on Clomid I felt like I was going crazy. Even DH thought I was losing it. It seems to be better this month though but we shall see around AF time. That's when it seemed to hit me the hardest. Hang in there Hun. I haven't felt much like BD until I saw my OPK's changing. Now, I'm more in the mood because I know what we have to do to have a chance at having a baby. Can't get preggo otherwise hehe. 

Thank you for the well wishes ladies. Like you, I thought that first dip was it only I didn't have much CM at all. OPK was negative too. I have been testing 2x's a day. Then yesterday I got TONS of watery CM yesterday afternoon. OPK was still negative. Had another temp drop and a positive OPK this morning. Im using the CB digital ones this month as I had a decent coupon for them which made them much cheaper than the FR ones that I had used before. Even though they said not to pay attn to the lines... You can't help it. Even though it didn't give me a smiley by looking at the lines, I suspected OV was coming as there hadn't been much of a second line but last night there was a second line that had formed. That with my CM... Couldn't waste the opportunity and I'm glad we got to BD :) planning on tonight and tomorrow too. Hopefully with the temp drop this morning OV will be today or tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann - I love your bump pic. Can't wait to see pics of the baby! How are you feeling?


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - Whooohooo for your chart. Glad you got those crosshairs back!


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning girls!

Banana - :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling so down Hun :( also sorry the clomid is affecting you so much. For me my bbt is higher than normal and I get the hot flashes when I'm on it but other than that and less cm during cycle I was fine on it. Hopefully like for Happy te next cycle will be better on it. Hang in there!

Happy - get to bd girl!!! Go get that bfp! 

Runner - I think we need a bump update from you lady! :)

Afm - I'm actually feeling really good and positive today! My boobs are aching something fierce, my temps are nice and high (used 3 separate thermometers this am just to be sure haha) and got my crosshairs back! I'm feeling much more confident this time then with my last high temps earlier in the cycle. Feeling very confident this one is the real deal and I'm so psyched about it! I don't know if any of you ladies are very religious but I am and I've really tried this cycle to mellow out and trust my body and trust God. I feel now that having that faith is really paying off! So much so that I've decided to stay off clomid for now. Will prob keep temping and may opk again next cycle (do feel a bit bummed out bd timing was so off this time) but in going to just stick to my metformin (which I also feel is probably helping my body work more like it should) and see how it goes. I've got the clomid for down the road to try again if I need to, but for now if my body is working I'm just going to try and relax and trust it. :) One thing I think I'll do is start the natural progesterone cream during 2ww. Don't feel that can really hurt anything. 

Hann - when you took the progesterone you got the bfp that first cycle right? I'm wondering if taking it through the 2ww when do you stop? So you wait till AF starts? Or can it start at all with progesterone cream? Would that prevent AF from starting? Do you keep taking if you do get pregnant or can that harm the little bean? Need to learn a bit more....


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm hoping Hann being away is a sign that her little one is making its debut :)

Mama - I love how you're being so positive and optimistic. I'm religious as well and for so long now I keep asking God why. Buy my husband and I talked and so much has happened in our lives this last year that it almost feels as though He has been preparing us for a child. I have been doing a lot of praying and it has helped me to feel calmer. I'm excited for this month as it seems we have our basis covered, but at this point, it's in His hands. I'll be praying for you Hun. I'm glad that you are finding comfort and peace. :)


----------



## Hann12

Just a quick one as feeling awful - getting the worst Braxton hicks - not painful so not contractions but they are almost taking my breath away and I feel sick!

Mama - I did get a bfp first time using them, I used it every day until I was 12 weeks pregnant. If you get to 14dpo and no bfp then you stop using it and your AF should arrive. Sorry for the quick reply


----------



## runnergrl

hann- DO NOT APOLOGIZE!! I hope this is it for you! Sorry you are in plain but I hope this is the start of your labor!!! Good luck hun! :wohoo:


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Happy & Hann!

Hann - sorry about the Braxton hicks, that must be miserable, but it does mean baby could be on the way any time now so that's exciting!!

Happy - I've been praying as well. For the past year my prayers have been "Please bless us with a baby". This cycle I've tried to change my attitude and my request and have been praying for God to bless us with a baby but that I will have the patience to wait for that blessing to come in its proper time. It's very hard to think that way but I'm really trying to trust in Him. Fx and prayers for us both!!!


----------



## runnergrl

ok, here I am. Large and in charge!! this was yesterday at 25+4
 



Attached Files:







big.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck to you Hann! This could be the begining!

Runner - Look at you glowing! Love the pic!!

Mama - it'll happen in God's time for sure. :)


----------



## Hann12

It's all calmed down a bit now typically! Hopefully all the practise is doing something though and it won't be long but we'll see! 
Runnergrl - your bump is really cute, you aren't big at all - I know it feels like we are huge though but your seriously not!


----------



## MamaMac123

Awww Runner your bump is so cute! I love it!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Loving the bump pics girls! Runnergrl your looking fab!
Good luck han I remember those painful practice contractions so well had them for a whole week before my waters broke. 
Mama- way to go on getting your cross hairs without the clomid, I'm alsp religious and our prayers almost sound identical I will remember to pray for you girls who are struggling with this journey! Remember to pray for me too! ;-)
Happy- hope your doing ok sounds like you feel like all of us left waiting to get bfp, it will happen in gods time! 
Banana hope your feeling better now hun, keep strong hun as I know it will happen for too! Just try and enjoy every day as I got so fed up letting it take over my life I say sod it! 
Afm- no hpts taken but inevitably feeling AF on her way I'm so sure if it! 12dpo and have all usual pre af signs and no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever! I was hoping I'd be saved from having a tonsillectomy in few weeks but not now. So its just one more go without clomid girls, I'll also be post op so not feeling too hopeful for upcoming month! Bit fed up but trying my hardest to stay positive for my boys! X


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac of course We'll be praying for you! Hopefully you won't have to join the Clomid train, but if you do I pray it helps. Hope your surgery goes ok. I know I need my tonsils out, but the thought scares me. I don't do well under anesthesia as I always get sick when I wake up. I can't imagine getting sick after having my throat cut on. Eek! 

AF hasn't shown up yet, so don't give up. It's so hard to say positive. How is DH holding up? Or has he gotten to the if it happens it happens point?


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - temps are holding steady!


----------



## HappyCpl

Negative OPK for me this morning. Which is odd. When using OPK's before I always got positive tests three days in a row. Maybe it's the Clomid? Maybe it's not a slow progression? Not sure. I'll test again tonight. My urine looked pretty diluted. Temp didn't spike as high as I had hoped. But we'll see what the next few days bring.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey happy! 
Thanks for the prayers it means so much. Dh like me has his up and down days he has sometimes cried out of despair too! At the moment we're going through so many emotions and they can all come within a matter of days or even sometimes hours apart. Generally we are dealing with it well but he hurts just as much as me but having our ds helps to comfort and raise our spirits, he is after all our world! I have enormous feelings of guilt towards them both as I feel like I'm letting them down as I think the problem lays with me. On a more positive note I defo think there is another baby in me I'm not ready to throw in the towel just yet although its been 14 long draining months, we also had few months before this that we could've potentially gotten pregnant also! I literally dream about the day I'll see those 2 little lines again oh woe is me! :'( 
Hey fx'd you caught that eggy, I'm sure its just of slow riser mine aways used to be too! How is your dh coping? 
Banana how are you girlfriend? ?


----------



## runnergrl

Prayers Isaac!!! :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac I wish I could give you a real hug instead of a virtual one. I'm sorry you are having a hard time. I'm right there with you though. Dont give up. Keep reaching for your dreams. It'll happen eventually.
I feel selfish being so upset over not having another baby when I have a beautiful little girl who means so much. I've always dreamed of having a big family as I've always wanted 3 or 4 babies. DH also wants a big family. He struggles with the TTC process because he thought it would be so much easier. As did I. He was against IUI or IVF in the beginning, but now he says he will do whatever it takes. He is very supportive and tried I hold me up even when I know he's having a difficult time himself. I'm so thankful we have husbands who care so much.


----------



## Shey

Hope u lovely ladies are doing good. I'm still nauseated


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac - :hugs: hang in there babe! Will def keep you in my prayers!

Happy - on clomid my temp took several days to really spike up to post ov temps. I'd get my pos opk then it would go up some for a day or two then do the big jump so I wouldn't worry yet, give your temps a couple days to catch up. 

My temps staying nice and high and consistent :) started the progesterone cream last night and my boobs hurt big time! Just a waiting now....


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you mama. Do you think based on my positive OPK that I OV yesterday? I'm thinking it happened sometime around 10:00 yesterday morning as I was having cramps until then. We bd last night and the night before. Gonna bd tonight too to be safe.


----------



## HappyCpl

Just checked and OPK is still negative. I wish I would have checked yesterday evening when I got home. Hoping FF puts OV for yesterday. Cervix is still high and open but much firmer than yesterday.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Happy I would defo say you ovulated yesterday your temp waa so low and it is on the increase now and all the other signs were there! Your well covered aren't you? I never take any more opk's after my first one!
Good luck mama things are sounding promising for you. Xx

And yes we are very lucky we have understanding husbands that's a blessing in itself! Us girls so deserve our luck to change soon I'm hoping for us all!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

Happy - I agree I think you did ov and your temps are just rising slowly but looking good :)

My temp dropped this morning but still above coverline. Bothers me a bit but not too worried. My boobs are aching so bad I really don't doubt I ovulated. Was thinking if I did ov a day or two before ff thinks I did then I could be around 6-7 dpo and that could be around implantation time :shrug: or maybe my temps just like to go up and down even in the TWW. Hoping to see it back up nice and high tomorrow. We also had our window fan blowing on us all night and I kept throwin blankets off me as I was hot so I'm not sure what affect that could have on my bbt.


----------



## HappyCpl

It's a possibility. I'm sure FF is going to put my crosshairs in CD17 even though I'm certain it was CD16. You have to go with your instincts. When do you plan on testing? Or are you going to wait it out?


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm going to test on the 18th (next Sat) if no AF before then. If no bfp then I'll stop progesterone then.


----------



## banana07

Hey girls

Sorry its been a while again, my mood was so low over last few days, I could barely function let alone come on web looking at ttc stuff. Have def improved now tho since about yesterday feeling much better, I wouldn't say over positive or optimistic but def no longer nearly suicidal. Honest to god I couldn't believe how bad I felt for about a week. Must be the higher clomid dose that coupled with BF getting preg, I dunno but not sure if I could deal with another month of the clomid. Will talk to the doc after I get my day 21 bloods. Nothing else happening in this camp really except as expected same as last month have zero sex drive - so unlike me. So think bding will be a challenge but we'll work it. 

Mama - glad you got your crosshairs back. Hope your temp stays up tomorrow. Is it the natural progestrone cream you are using now or tablets??? I am going to use the progesterone cream this month once I get my crosshairs. 

Happy - Seems like FF got it right on the 16th - have a good feeling about you this month, dunno why x 

Issac - no sign of me being in Devon this year so far, my sister was just over with us 2 weeks ago, if anything it will be near christmas again. Fx we have great big bumps to meet eachother by then!!!! 

Have a clomid related questions if anyone can help. 

Was wondering why people are instructed to take clomid on different days and the answer seems be be pretty straight forward explaining the differences but not the why. The earlier (i.e days 2-6) you take it the more but less mature eggs you should develop and the later you take it (i.e days 5-9) you are more likely to produce 1 good mature egg and then the in between (i.e days 3-7) some say is the best of both worlds. the earlier you take it with the less mature eggs are much higher risk of ending in miscarriage. 

My doc has me taking it days 2-6 (I took it to day 7 as a booster day - naughty I know but I was am so concerned about these imature eggs :( ) 

Anybody have any opinions / advice??

No word from Hann in a couple of days - good news I hope!!! fx


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you banana. I had to discard two days of temps for FF to give me my crosshairs. But I'm so sure that I OV on CD16. 

I wish I could give you some advice on Clomid. I'm new to this game too. All I can give you is my dr didn't think I was releasing good eggs so he wanted me taking it says 5-9 so that the eggs would be more mature and better quality. He didn't say anything about mc :(


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana I'm sorry you have been feelig down. It sounds like we both reacted the same to Clomid on our first month. Never have I felt like that. I can't believe how extreme our emotions were during that time. You're not alone Hun and don't give up. Hopefully this cycle will be much easier.


----------



## runnergrl

Hann- praying for you and your labor! please update with a pic of your baby! Cant wait to see if boy or girl!!! <3

:hugs: banana


----------



## Hann12

Not in labour unfortunately :(
I had 4 hours of contractions every 3 mins last night and then they disappeared. Feeling very disheartened from it to be honest, especially when on the two may thread I'm on everyone has already had their babies - all the first timers even went early! My bump has dropped a lot, my mum thinks it should happen anytime now. My parents are staying with me until it happens and my mum keeps saying how she hopes its not much longer as she wants to go home! Not exactly helpful as I can't do anything about it! All in all not much fun being had. Sorry for the moany one sided post!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann please don't apologize. It'll happen soon. I've got a feeling!!! Sounds like your body is gearing up for it :)


----------



## HappyCpl

I checked my cervix this morning. It's still pretty high, soft, and open. Usually it's dropped back down by now. Strange...


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - yes you are right about all the reasoning with clomid timing. My guess is some docs just believe in different timing being better. My doc had me do cd5-9 probably to decrease multiples risk and sice I don't ov at all I'm guessing I have trouble with maturing eggs but who knows. I actually think my egg gears up for ov but then my hormones don't push it to release :shrug: I would advise not to take an extra days dose. Not sure if you meant you pushed your days to 3-7 or if you added an extra day and did 2-7. If you just took the 5 days cd3-7 then ignore this haha but I'd you did an extra dose I'd recommend not to do that again because too much can actually hurt fertility. Also I've been reading things recently about how you need to be careful with clomid to only do a few months and then take a break because you can actually over stimulate your ovaries and then you have to go on birth control a couple cycles to even everything out! Ugh! I'm glad I decided to stop clomid and not do the soy this cycle and feeling good about not starting it again as long as I'm ovulating on my own. I'd say you're good to do another couple cycles on it but then is talk to your doc about taking a break. My doc told me I could do 6 cycles but that was after finding the right dose. So really if I'd kept going I'd have done like 8 cycles! I read women having the over stimulation issue as soon as 5 cycles in! I'm also reading that when you're on clomid docs usually check you with an ultrasound before ov to make sure the egg follicles are looking good etc and always do the 21 day bloods. My doc hasn't done any of that for me! She hasn't even checked in or returned my calls since my 3rd cycle of clomid.....I'm 3 more cycles past that now! It's making me angry! 

Anyway sorry lol that's a lot more clomid talk then you asked for. Just a bunch of stuff I've been reading/hearing lately and wanted to make sure you know about! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann- bet it will be anytime now!!!! Fx for you!!!! :) so exciting!


----------



## HappyCpl

Just wanted to check in and say Happy Mother's Day to all you ladies. 

Hann - How are things going? 
Elt - How are you feeling?
Mama - Your temps are looking good!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Uhhh AF hit me today which I knew was coming but think my hormones are making me feel really negative and depressed just like how you were banana! Feeling really angst about what to do next??? When will this end? I know this feeling will lift but atm I can't stop crying. Good luck to you girls in tww I'll continue to pray for you guys. Xx


----------



## elt1013

Happy Mothers Day!! I'm still reading most days ladies and keeping my fx for all of you!

Happy- thanks for asking about me. I'm starting to feel somewhat better although sometimes it's hard to tell because I seem to have a few "okay" days, then it's right back to a few terrible ones. I am having trouble with weight loss though. I had already lost almost 20 pounds since I found out I was pregnant, and now on this low carb diet and being sick, I am dropping a pound a day! The diabetic clinic is concerned about it and I see my midwife on Friday, so I will see what they say about it then. On a good note though...I seem to be doing a pretty good job at keeping my blood sugar under control.

Hope you all have a great mother's day!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hugs Isaac. Those hormones can get the best of us. I'm sorry AF got ya. Praying for you!

Elt - Are they concerned with how much weight your losing or the amount of weight in such a short period of time? The OB I had with DD told me he wanted me to lose weight in my first trimester so he wasnt concerned when I started losing weight.


----------



## Hann12

Hi 
Isaac - I'm so sorry about AF, I'd be tempted to try the clomid now but then again I'm a believer in trying stuff otherwise I feel desperate and like I have no control - which I know you don't but you'll feel like you do maybe?

Mama - your chart looks great this month, I agree its probably worked in your favour to have a rest month!

Happy - your chart also looks great! Really hope it leads to a bfp!

Elt - sorry things are so rough for you, really hope things calm down so you can enjoy the pregnancy

Afm - I'm still pregnant lol! I'm having fun and games with this one, contractions on Saturday for 9 hours then they stopped (were every 3 mins!) I was 2cm but my cervix was still hard and thick. Then yesterday (Sunday) nothing happened all day until 11pm when I had a huge bloody show which of course got my hopes up as last time when that happened I was in labour 8 hours later. So when I started getting contractions at 1.30am
I thought this was it but nope another false alarm as they disappeared 1.5 hours later! So had a midwife appointment this morning and I'm now 3cm, baby is completely engaged and cervix is thinning but not completely thin. She said she hopes it will all happen in the next couple of days. I hope so too. I'm keeping good spirits but I am feeling like it may never happen as well because of all the starting and stopping. When I actually start labour I'm not sure I'll actually believe its the real thing!! Will keep you posted when it happens. Who knew second time around it could be so annoying!!


----------



## runnergrl

Isaac- I really hope you start feeling better soon hun :) hope you had a lovely Mother's day! Ill keep praying for that BFP for you and the rest of the TTC girls :hugs:

Mama and happy- your charts look good! Keeping my fx'ed for you both!

Hann! That baby is being so stubborn! I would not have lasted as long as you- I would have been in the hospital already and demanded and epidural and pitocin to get things going :haha: Hope the baby cooperates and has his/her birthday VERY soon!! <3


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies & Happy be-lated Mothers Day!!!

Isaac - sorry about AF Hun :hugs: 

Happy - charts looking great!!! Fx! When are you testing?

Hann - what a stubborn little bean! Fx things will get going for real and you'll have that little one in your arms ASAP! 

Elt - that's kind of scary with the weight loss! Hope everything is okay and hope you get feeling better soon!!! :hugs: 

Afm - had a really amazingly bad day yesterday. I've felt so calm about everything this cycle and been feeling really good but we went to church yesterday and all the speakers talking about the wonderful virtue and responsibility of women as mothers got to me big time and I ended up fleeing to the bathroom in tears. I sat there I the bathroom sobbing for awhile and when I opened the door to come out my dear friend who went through the same fertility issues for years was waiting for me in tears herself and she just hugged me and we cried and cried some more. After we talked for awhile and I felt all cried out DH took me home. I broke down again talking to my mom later who gave me all the wrong words of advice (maybe you'll never have a baby an you need to learn to be okay with that, maybe you guys should start looking into adoption, it's been a year and you're not getting any yonger....yes she actually said that line!) she meant well....but my moms always had a way of forcing you to face the truth you don't want to hear and what I wanted was reassurance that it will happen and it's not just for nothing. Ugh. 

Anyway, long story short it was a pretty crappy Mother's Day and I went to bed with a massive cry headache and very sore eyes. Luckily feeling better today. No sure why I let it get to me so bad yesterday, I know last Mother's Day I assumed by this one I'd either have a baby or at least have one on the way so I guess the realization of the year mark really hit 
me. Blah all around. DH was great though and my friend is an absolute angel! Love her! 

On an upside my temps have been good, boobs are still major aching, and I'm having wicked crazy vivid dreams. Probably doesnt mean much as I have crazy dreams regularly but been having a lot this weekend. Going to try to hold off testing till Sat. If AF is coming I expect her by about Thursday if not sooner.


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Hugs Isaac. Those hormones can get the best of us. I'm sorry AF got ya. Praying for you!
> 
> Elt - Are they concerned with how much weight your losing or the amount of weight in such a short period of time? The OB I had with DD told me he wanted me to lose weight in my first trimester so he wasnt concerned when I started losing weight.

I don't know if they are concerned yet because I haven't seen my midwife in almost a month and the majority of the weight loss has been in that time. I see her on Friday, so we'll see. I know I can afford to lose weight, but I think this amount so fast during pregnancy is a little drastic.

The diabetic nurse was very concerned and she will probably be even more concerned when I see her on Thursday as I have already dropped 5 pounds since then!

Isaac-:hugs:

Happy and Mama- charts are looking good!

Hann- That baby is already trouble!! You may have a hand full when that baby finally decides to arrive! I hope for you that is very soon!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - your chart is looking great! I'm sorry you had such a bad day yesterday. Your time is coming. It'll happen in God's time. I know your mother meant well, but ouch! Hugs Hun. I'm still praying for you! 

Hann - That baby is being stubborn. Props to you for waiting it out. Hopefully it'll happen soon :)

AFM - Thank you for the support. I have almost 0 symptoms which is odd for me. Cramping started yesterday and today but its mild and comes and goes. No nausea, bbs aren't tender like they were at OV. No nausea. Dreams started this Weekend and started peeing a lot yesterday. Seems different and I feel like I'm constantly running a fever only I'm not. Temps are def a little more elevated. Earliest I will test will be Saturday or Sunday. AF is due next Wednesday so I'm going to try to hold off until then. I never can make it so we'll see.


----------



## HappyCpl

Wow Elt! Look at you dropping weight so fast. At least your glucose is staying in the good range. That's important. I hope your visit goes well!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls

Happy belated Mothers day. Happy I always wondered if you were UK or US now I know! (Its not mothers day over here it March this side of the pond!). 
Issac, I am so so sorry for how you feel, sometimes hormones just hit you like a tone of bricks. I am still not right, I thought I was but now I just feel like I'm totally losing it, my work is suffering, relationships everything. Have made an apt to see the doc tomorrow. Fx yours is just AF related Hormones and they pass shortly. AF left me nearly a week ago so I can't really blame AF Hormones anymore.

Mama - you are right, I did take an additional day, I know I shouldn't have but just felt so desperate. God knows why cause it was bad enough as it was without making it worse. Won't do it again, don't think i'll be able to take another month of it anway. But then again I was thinking today maybe since I am planning to skip the IUI and go straight for IVF maybe I should complete the full 3 months of clomid or they will think I am just trying to take serious shortcuts. 

Hann - You must feel so close but yet so far!! I am sure it will be really really soon judging by what the nurses are saying . Will be thinking of you x

Mama - Hope you are feeling a bit better yesterday. Like you said I am sure she didn't mean it in a bad way - DH's mammy is like that she says things without thinking but if you didn't know here you would think she was awful!! (but she is def not!)


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - I hope you feel better soon and you get some answers at the dr. I'm sorry you have been so down lately. :( chart is looking good. When do you OPK? Hoping you see + soon.


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm trying hard not to symptom spot but I have been peeing about every 2 hours and I have a pinching feeling near my left ovary. This is gonna be a long 4 days... Trying to behave...


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> I'm trying hard not to symptom spot but I have been peeing about every 2 hours and I have a pinching feeling near my left ovary. This is gonna be a long 4 days... Trying to behave...

I noticed that your temps are slightly higher this month post O than other months. That is exactly what my bfp month was like. I know people say that you can't have symptoms that early, but I totally disagree considering I had BAD cramps at 3dpo my bfp month and no others! FX for you!!

banana- maybe a pre O dip?


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you Elt. This month seems a lot different than other months with the lack of symptoms.


----------



## banana07

Thanks Happy - apt is after work today. Don't feel as bad now but I know its best to just say it to him at least. Your temps do look a good bit higher - have all my fingers and toes crossed for you this month x

Elt - I did wonder that it might have been a pre O dip but I really really doubt it, I don't think I've ever O'd or even attempted to O before CD17 at the earliest and that dip was only on day 11? I do have cramps but I almost always have cramps. It seems to have come back up again now so I dunno. Plus its all neg OPKs so far.

I have been OPKing (IC) since CD10 I am sure it to early for me to even start but am taking zero chances this month I'm doing everything, 
Bding every second day without fail
Legs in the air for as long as possible
Using Preseed
OPKing
Taking Pre-natal vitamins 
Clomid
Will be taking Natural Progesterone Cream when I get my crosshairs. 
Checking CM
Trying to check CP but don't really get it, I know how it works in theory with the nose tip or lips feeling but I am never sure enought to put it on my chart - any tips?


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - wish I could give you some tips on checking cervix. I this is my first real month checking on a daily basis.

I'm glad you're feeling better. So the IC's typically work for you? With the extra dose of Clomid it's possible you could OV earlier...

AFM - noticed last night and this morning I'm having more creamy CM than usual and my cervix dropped a little bit as it wasnt as hard to get to, but its much softer than it was yesterday. Not as soft as during OV. It never returned back to "nose tip" but it was like def more firm yesterday.


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann - how are ya? Any progression? :) I'm so anxious!!!

Mama - chart is looming good! Any symptoms?

Runner - how are you feeling? Just hanging in there?

Elt - Let us know how your apt goes.


----------



## banana07

I was googling earlier about when I could or when other people usually O when taking clomid days 2-6 (or 7 in my case - naughty!!). Most people say its between 5 & 10 days after last dose. Today is 5 days since last dose (Thursday night). My cramps are getting a little worse but another - OPK for me. I think they work for me I only used them once before, my line went from nothing to about 85% as dark as the control line - so I took that as a positive. I've always used the digital ones but just cannot afford it anymore, maybe I should have this month tho since this is my super trying don't hold back month????? Will I regret squinting over the lines on the IC ??? Its &#8364;30 for 7 sticks of the digi one????? 

Same as Happy - Hann - so anxious to know how you are getting on !! Thinking of you x

Elt - How are you now, when is your next apt?? 

Mama - when did you say you would test?? Are you using the progesterone cream this month - how are you getting on with it???

Issac - Hope your holding up ok x 

So are there just 4 of us left now 2 Happy & Mama & myself and Issac?? WOW it has to be our turn soon!!! :D


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - I can't say that I'll go back to the digis after I'm done with this box of CB. I got a super great deal on them is the only reason I got them. Never used IC's :( I've thought about buying a fertility monitor but they are so expensive... I think you'll be fine. But I've noticed since being on Clomid that my surge happened very quickly instead of being gradual like before. I also used softcups after BD around O time to keep those swimmers in there and then kept my legs up for about 20min...


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - for cervix I always have trouble determining open or closed. Can usually tell a difference with soft or firm but the big one for me is high or low. There's no real mistaking when it's high because its hard to get up there enough to touch it. When its low its right there and no trouble feeling it. When you ov it should be soft and high :) I stopped doing te cm and cp checks daily in my efforts to take the "low key" approach this cycle, but the best tip is the more you check it the easier it will be because you'll have the comparison knowledge and you'll know your own body better. When you start you don't really have a clue what it all means but as you keep checking it the subtle differences become easier to detect. 

Happy - fx for you!!! All sounding good! As for me, more crazy dreams last night. My appetite has been weird....don't feel hungry at all and then my brain will hit on something and suddenly I feel ravenous for it. I've noticed an increase in cm though I haven't really been checking it, just notice it when I wipe. Last night after we bd I had tons of cm! It was different than just his stuff...hard to explain but def not the norm. Today I've felt a bit odd in my abdomine when I go to sit or stand up from the couch. I'm probably symptom spotting like mad! Prob all in my head, but that's everything I've noticed.

Oh something I'm not feeling sure about is my temp today. DH left our bedroom window open last night and our room was freezing this am! Like I was full on shivering when I woke up to temp. My temp was 97.1! Massive massive drop! I bundled up with an extra blanket and shut the window and when I woke an hour later I felt normal and checked temp again and it was back up to 97.7. I'm thinking it was my room affecting my temp and hoping the second temp is more accurate but I've also heard room temp won't really affect bbt. :shrug: so I'm not sure. Either way I don't feel today's temp is very accurate.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - do you temp orally? I do and sometimes can be a mouth breather when I sleep. I like my room cold too when I sleep and have wondered the same thing as the nights I sleep with my mouth open tend to have lower temps. 

I'm starting to wonder if my elevated temps are due to this sinus stuff I have going on. I'm not really sick just lots of drainage and some stuffiness....


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls feeling much better now thanks on cd 3 and af dwindling away at least me and dh can be intimate soon. Will defo be starting clomid next cycle prescription on its way in the post. I have also made the decision we'll be having ivf towards the end of the year if no luck before! Family eill help foot the costs thank the Lord! Not really a nice prospect but I'm willing to try anything before I hang in the towel and at least I can say we tried everything! Anyway just a quick few lines as got a poorly boy to attend too. Hope all you girls are ok happy and mama charts and symptoms are looking good. 
Good luck han thinking of you! 
Elt and runnergrl thanks for the hugs and thank you for those who have prayed for me also xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh and banana if you go on amazon you can get 20 clearblue digital tests for about £27 or the new ones which apparently pick up 2 extra days of high fertility for about £21. I'm crap and not sure about £ to &#8364; conversion rate x


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - yes I temp orally ;)

Isaac - so glad you're feeling alright and have a plan you're feeling good about! :hugs: praying for us all!!! :)

Afm - more symptom spotting. My appetite continues to be bizarre. I felt ravenous for dinner but about halfway through I felt super full and had to actually spit a bite out because I felt like if I swallowed it I'd throw up. Not nauseous really just super full and I hadn't even eaten much. Stomach still feeling odd as well. I got some very like AF like cramps this afternoon so wouldn't surprise me if AF is gettin ready to settle in. Thinking I may test in the morning, mostly just to see the negative and make the symptom spotting cool off! I feel crazy! I swear I must think myself into these symptoms! Won't stop progesterone cream till I test Sat or AF arrives ( though I don't think she can if im taking the progesterone can it??) 
But at least if it is in fact negative tomorrow I can chill my wishful thinking down a bit and be better prepared for a neg on Sat. I really want to hope for the positive, I just don't want to be completely disappointed :( *sigh*


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - How are ya this morning?


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey happy - not sure how I am. I ended up not testing because turns out I have no tests! Haha thought I had a few but nope. This morning my temp dropped down and I had a tiny bit of spotting and cramping but after this morning both went away. I worked a half day and felt really tired so I went to sleep around noon and literally slept the whole afternoon! I just got up at 6:30 when DH got home! I checked my temp before I got up and it was 98.8! So this morning I felt sure AF was on her way, and now my brain is toying with the idea of implantation dip and implantation bleeding! AF will prob arrive tomorrow...but till then I guess hope is still alive....will prob still wait to test till Sat now.


----------



## MamaMac123

Anyone hear from Hann??? Is there a baby!!!! :)


----------



## Hann12

Hi yes there's a baby!! 
I had a baby boy just over 24 hours ago - born on 14th at 11.12pm, Henry Edward 8 pounds 2. Had a bit of a horrific labour as he turned during it and I ended up having an epidural after being fully dilated and pushing for over 2 hours as they decided to try and manually turn him which thankfully was a success and he was born about 45 mins later with no intervention or stitches. I was home 10 hours later and it's been a lovely first day. He's very good so far, a good eater and sleepy although I suspect he's still exhausted from the birth! I'll post a picture ASAP :)


----------



## HappyCpl

MamaMac123 said:


> Hey happy - not sure how I am. I ended up not testing because turns out I have no tests! Haha thought I had a few but nope. This morning my temp dropped down and I had a tiny bit of spotting and cramping but after this morning both went away. I worked a half day and felt really tired so I went to sleep around noon and literally slept the whole afternoon! I just got up at 6:30 when DH got home! I checked my temp before I got up and it was 98.8! So this morning I felt sure AF was on her way, and now my brain is toying with the idea of implantation dip and implantation bleeding! AF will prob arrive tomorrow...but till then I guess hope is still alive....will prob still wait to test till Sat now.

Wow that's quite a jump in the temp after your nap. I hope the witch stays away and tr spotting turns into a BFP!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann12 said:


> Hi yes there's a baby!!
> I had a baby boy just over 24 hours ago - born on 14th at 11.12pm, Henry Edward 8 pounds 2. Had a bit of a horrific labour as he turned during it and I ended up having an epidural after being fully dilated and pushing for over 2 hours as they decided to try and manually turn him which thankfully was a success and he was born about 45 mins later with no intervention or stitches. I was home 10 hours later and it's been a lovely first day. He's very good so far, a good eater and sleepy although I suspect he's still exhausted from the birth! I'll post a picture ASAP :)

Congrats!! I can't wait to see pics and can't wait to hear your story when you have time to tell it all :) glad everyone is doing well. :hugs: loves to your family Hann!


----------



## elt1013

Yay Hann!! Congrats on the baby boy!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay Hann!!!!! That is so exciting! Can't wait to see pics of your new little man!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

More symptom spotting for me! Still feel exhausted even after sleeping all day. Heading to bed after I post this! But also I've noticed today my and have felt really sore. Feels like I did a bunch of crunches yesterday which I totally did not! I just looked it up and found a thread of people all saying this was one of their earliest pregnancy symptoms. The sore boobs I get all the time and vivid dreams and even the fatigue (though today feels extreme!) but this ab thing is totally new for me. Fx!!! Temp still high this evening. But also still some very light spotting. Hoping its IB!!! Praying for my bfp!!!!


----------



## banana07

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Hann - I am so so happy for you !!!! Congratulations & I love the name x

Mama - I really really do have all my fingers and toes crossed for you x

Issac - I am glad you are feeling a bit better x Is it this cycle or next you are going to start clomid??

Afm, went to the doc the other day, felt a bit silly once I got there but explained how I was feeling and he was actually very understanding and took me seriously. Gave me a very low dose of Diazipan to take for the next week and then I have to go back to him. I took one last night and nearly passed out alseep - thank god I just managed to stay awake until DH came to bed as we were scheduled for Bding! Meant to be taking one this morning too but it made me so sleepy not sure if I should in work?? 

Am very confused about O - Def had EWCM yesterday but also had it a few days ago (like CD10 - way to early). and this morning had really really bad cramps very low down but still stark white OPKs. Am CD14 today - maybe its enroute (Usually suspect it CD17-19). Still can't explain the temp dip from 2 days ago its gone back to normal now. 

How are you Happy??


----------



## banana07

Hmmm another stark white OPK - nothing not even a hint or a tint of a line :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - ugh! Opks drive me nuts! Waiting for a line is torture! Fx or you hun!!!! Glad the doc visit went alright!

Afm - feeing bummed about my temp this am. I was sweating all night and felt certain I'd have a huge temp jump this am but no such luck :( still on the low side. It's still above cover but my hope is now dwindling. I expect to see AF by the end of the day. For next cycle I've decided to stay off the clomid again. As long as I'm oving on my own I won't use it. Going to up our bd efforts and make sure we never go less than every other day till confirmed ov. Also going to focus a lot of energy on exercise. Best thing I can do for my body for ttc right now is lose some lbs! Not going to opk as they make me nuts. Just going to give it our all in the bd department.


----------



## banana07

Well have got a slight line on the OPk last night and this morning. Was about 25% yesterday and about 50% as dark this morning. Am checking 3 times a day to be sure. Cramps were really bad on Wednesday tho wonder why, there was obv something going on down there. Fx eggy is on his way now for the weekend :) Told DH and he said great we'll have to go at it like rabbits, hes very into it again this month (he has good and bad months of putting effort in!).

How are you feeling now mama - fx there is still no sign of AF. Even if she does arrive you must be just delighted to have had a natural cycle, normal Lp etc.... Still have my fx for you x

How are you Happy - any more signs or lack of them?? Will you be testing over the weekend or will you hold out??? 

Thinking of you Hann x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls omg han you've had your baby congratulations girl, the birth sounded a bit scary! Thank goodness your both ok. So excited you've had a boy how lucky are you to have one of each. Saying that every baby is a blessing! Pics please when you have time. X 
Banana- good luck for when your eggy comes doesn't sound too far away now. I'll be startingclomid next cycle as my op is Tuesday, Eeek! 
Mama- sorry you got your af, just seen on your chart! Here's hoping you have another ovulatory cycle without the clomid 
Afm- nothing much going on here! Have to have my 6 monthly smear test later and I'm so hoping I get yhe the all clear, wish me luck! 
Happy- how's it all going?


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats Hann!!!!! A BOY!!


----------



## banana07

Thanks Issac yeah took another opk there and its a tiny bit darker then this morning. I was a bit worried this morning because it was only then I realised I was starting to get faint lines but I had been dumping my opks the ones i took in work within a min but have now discovered it takes 3-5 mins for it to show up. Was worried I actually was now getting the end of the surge instead of the beginning but as its getting slightly darker and I have the bad cramps again I figure its just around the corner fx & Good luck with your smear i have to get yearly ones for 10years instead of every 3 years - had CIN 3 a couple of years ago had to get the Letz to burn it off. All clear since then tho x

:hugs: but delighted you got a normal cycle x


----------



## HappyCpl

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. 

Banana - it'll be anytime for ya. 

AFM- temp has dropped. Still little to no symptoms. More CM than "norm" for me. BFN this morning. No suprise. I know it's still early but no plans on testing again until at least 2 days after AF is due.


----------



## elt1013

Heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time today and it was a perfect 160 bpm!


----------



## HappyCpl

That's wonderful Elt!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls!

Elt - that's so exciting!!!!! :) 

Banana - dtd girl! Go get that eggy!!!!

Isaac - thanks for the support :hugs: hope you're soon well :) good luck on the upcoming test!

Afm - AF is here....crampy and blah but ready for a new cycle.


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm sorry AF showed up mama. :( but I'm glad you had a regular cycle this time. That's def good news. 

AFM- temp jumped back up this morning. A little crampy but nothing major. Bbs are achy. Not my nipples... Just everything else. And it's a deep throbbing ache. Almost like its down in the muscle. But I've not been working out to make them sore like that. I can just barely bump them and it hurts :( They kind of feel "full" or "heavy" if that makes sense? Only 11dpo so we'll see what temp looks like tomorrow. I did check out FF's "Charts Like Mine" and 57% were pregnancy, 4%mc, and the rest ovulatory. I hope that's a good sign. Still trying to hold off on testing. With DD I barely got a + one day after AF was due. So I'm trying to hold onto that thought...


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> I'm sorry AF showed up mama. :( but I'm glad you had a regular cycle this time. That's def good news.
> 
> AFM- temp jumped back up this morning. A little crampy but nothing major. Bbs are achy. Not my nipples... Just everything else. And it's a deep throbbing ache. Almost like its down in the muscle. But I've not been working out to make them sore like that. I can just barely bump them and it hurts :( They kind of feel "full" or "heavy" if that makes sense? Only 11dpo so we'll see what temp looks like tomorrow. I did check out FF's "Charts Like Mine" and 57% were pregnancy, 4%mc, and the rest ovulatory. I hope that's a good sign. Still trying to hold off on testing. With DD I barely got a + one day after AF was due. So I'm trying to hold onto that thought...

Your chart is looking very nice!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey elt wonderful news about hearing your lil babies heart beat so so sweet! I bet your over the moon x
Happy your chart is looking fab, good luck chick!
Banana hope your doing ok any positive opk's yet??


----------



## banana07

Thanks issac. Am nearly suicidal here. Opks have went from about 60% dark to stark white I never seen a blazing positive. So frustrated. Had huge temp jump this morning but didn't go to bed until 3am and that was at 11am and i was sweating so it could be a false temp rise. I've never got a blazing positive on opks used them twice before. Am so so cross I didn't get the digit ones to eliminate all this confusion. We are covered bding wise whether it happened already or is about too. All my cramps are gone. 

Have horrible feeling I might have geared up to ov but never actually did. 

Just feel so out already :-( 

How are you keeping issac waiting to ov. Are you going to do anything different this cycle? 

Happy your chart is looking really really good. Fx for you. My bombs were in bits before I got my bfp with ds and I got a bfn 2days after AF was due only get bfp a week after!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana don't be feeling negative already, you have an excellent chance this month! Is it diazepam your taking? Are they not helping? Like I've said before the new clear blue tests om amazon are quite reasonable. I'll be getting after I run out of my stash of the old clearblue digitals with smiley face. I picked up some the other day really cheap £10 for a 20 pack. Usually £40 in boots but because new omes taking over they were reduced so I got 2 packs and I usually only use 4 or 5 maybe in cycle. 
This month I'll be mainly recovering from op, popping pain killers snd generally feeling like crap, tonsillectomy on Tuesday and due to ov later near weekend. Probably not bd as much as normal but will give it a shot, nothing to lose hey!


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac - Thanks and sorry for the extreme rant!!! I'm just very confused over my chart this month last month was fairly clear cut but this month its all over the place ff has now put ov at last monday cd11 (dotted lines) but I am 99.9% sure this is incorrect, I know the clomid can make you ov earlier but this is just way to early and I had no other signs or cramps anything plus stark white opks. 

Now if I change my darkest 60-70% opk to positive it takes away these cross hair and if my temp stays up tomorrow (temporarly did data entry ahead) it put ov at Saturday CD16 (still early but more normal and Thursday / Friday were my really bad cramps. 

Typically despite almost everything running like clock work this month if I have ov'd on Saturday we Bd wednesday and DH was exausted Friday so after alot of arguing decided to compromise and go for first thing saturday morning. 

yeap am on dizapan it is working but just stuff like this is to frustrating for the low dose to work but for everyday stuff it does take the edge off. As DH said I am doing my really bad singing in the kitchen again!!! 

Sorry for the one sided post - just so frustrated and confused and in a hurry - will catch up with everyone later today. 

But any advice on whether to change the darkest opk to pos or not?????

:) 

What should I do ??????


----------



## runnergrl

I wouldnt change the semi dark OPK to a positive, plus I think (based on your history) that cd 11 is just too early for you to O... of course this is just my opinion, so take it as you may :hugs: Good luck to you!!


----------



## banana07

Thanks runnergirl, I am very reluctant to change it to a pos opk but I hate seeing the crosshairs at CD11 when I am so sure its incorrect. Have now discovered if I discard my low temp dip on CD11 and my temp stays up tomorrow she will put my crosshairs at CD16 (Saturday) same as if I changed the OPK to pos but still leaving it negative. 

So thats two small changes that change crosshairs to CD16 which I really think makes sense based on cramps and history etc....


----------



## banana07

K have decided provided my temp stays up tomorrow I am going to just disregard my temp dip on CD11. Which will give me crosshairs on CD16 which makes so much more sense based on 

Darker OPK 
Cramps 
History
Temp rise

Getting my day 21bloods done on Thursday morning so should know the results by the following Monday - Tuesday at which point I have to ring the consultant and with the results to see if I have ov and what dose of clomid I should be taking when AF due the following week. Need to ask her about whether I should keep going with the clomid this month after the depresion it seems to have put me in this month. 

then AF due following Monday - Tuesday.


----------



## elt1013

Take a deep breath banana...I remember how frustrating it is, but you will get through it!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls.

Sooo got my crosshairs this morning all be it dotted but they are there. So started my natural progestrone cream this morning. Still doubting if I ov'd or not the temp rise is not that great and the two higest ones were the morning after we had a big fire lit in the house so I woke up sweating this morning I had no fire last night and my temp was above coverline but not much. 

FF seems to be down, went to look a yer charts. 

Happy seen the the temp drop yesterday fx for you its not AF x

Mama - How are you getting on? Feeling good about this cycle au natural??!!

ELT - that is brilliant about hearing the heartbeat - delighted for you. Hope all is going well and thanks for the breathing advice!!! 

Issac - How are you just waiting to Ov?? Do you remember we were all on difference parts of our cycle at the beginning then we all ended up at pretty much the same point and now were all back to different points totally!!! 

How are you getting on Runnergirl??

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

Happy - I see your temps have dropped, any sign of AF? Hopefully not. Fx for you!

Isaac - good luck with your surgery this week! :hugs:

Banana - :hugs: hope all goes well with the 21 day bloods and I say trust your gut over ff. ;)

Afm - think AF is about done. Has been a very odd one, blah, glad it's about done. Been having weird abdominal twinges the last 2 days and felt very odd to my stomach. Assume it's AF related, may be that my period is just feeling weird and off because its my first AF from a natural ov. :shrug: who knows. 

Going to dtd a minimum of every other day. DH has been informed haha so he's on board...told him to enjoy the AF break because we're going full out this cycle! 

Also going to work on my eating healthier and particularly exercising. It has to help, even if I don't drop a ton of weight any little bit could help and exercising will make me healthier in general which will also help. DH and I have been going on walks together the past few days and think we will make it a goal each evening. Plus I'm going to make the effort to get to the gym 5-6 days a week. Between that and lots of bd I'm sure I'll be exhausted this cycle haha but really want to give it my all. After another cycle or two I will probably start the process of getting into the actual fertility doctor if no bfp. Hopefully we'll get our bfp and won't need to. Just talked to a friend at a BBQ over the weekend about her fertility issues. She ended up using injectable a and IUI and got her bfp the first cycle after 4 years of trying for #2. The great news was that its ny as expensive as I feared so I guess that will be our plan if the natural approach doesn't work. Hopefully it will though!


----------



## runnergrl

Hey banana- thanks for asking. I'm doing pretty good actually. I have a lot of stuff coming up which makes the days go by faster, which is a good thing at this uncomfortable stage of pregnancy. I wouldn't change it for the world. its just different having to make some of the physical adjustments. Like, bending over sideways to put shoes on, literally leaning backwards to thrust myself forward so I have enough momentum to get off the couch...waddling (yes already) instead of walking normally.. you get the picture. I had to buy a belly support band because I have a lot of back pain for the extra 20 lbs i'm carrying around and my back isn't used to it. It helps a ton, although not the most comfortable thing in the world to wear :)

I can see the end in sight! currently I am waiting on my glucose test results and to re-do my 3d scan this friday because he wasnt cooperating last week. Im just so happy I get to see him again. Tomorrow is my husbands birthday and we are celebrating this weekend. Oh and I have Friday and Monday off! Woot!!


----------



## banana07

Oh sorry your uncomfortable already runnergirl but at the same time I'd take it all in a heartbeat!! 

Do you like the 3D scans? I think they are amazing but they freak me out a bit!! I'm always 50/50 when I see them. Do you pay for that yourself or are they standard over there??

Sorry issac I forgot you said you were for surgery this week until I read Mamas post - hope all goes well x 

Thanks Mama, I have to trust my instinct with this one I think, CD11 would be just way way to early and there were no other signs. Tbh I'm doubting ovulation this cycle at all just don't feel like it happened. Should know blood results next week but consultant doesn't want to know what day I Ov on so doesn't seem to give a f**k when my progestrone is low even tho its prob because I only just Ov'd - going to her one more time to probably be refered to the fertility specailist in Galway and please god I'll never have to see her again. If I'm not being refered straight to the fertility specailist I'll change consultant. 


Anyone heard from Hann - hope all is going welll for her x


----------



## HappyCpl

Hello ladies. Just wanted to drop in and say hi. 

Banana - I see you got your crosshairs. Hope your bloods come back good. 

Mama - I like yours and DH's plan. :) good luck to ya!! I'll keep praying for you. 

Hann - Hope you and your family are well. 

Isaac - Hope your surgery goes well and you feel better quickly. 

AFM - AF showed up a day early. Based on my temps yesterday and today, it didn't suprise me. But I was starting to think this was it this time. Onto the last month of Clomid before we go back for testing and such. DH and I talked and we are thinking of trying IUI within the next 6 months depending on what my labs show. I'm not as bummed as I thought I was going to be. Guess our talk last night really helped. Please say a payer for us. We feel God has lead us to this dr, I pray that God is with this dr and He gives him the knowledge that its going to take to give us a baby (or two). 

I have a question for you ladies both TTC, expecting, and those who just had babies :) 

Do you want more? Or has this journey been enough? I know I want at least 2 more, but with as hard as its been this time, I feel like I would be selfish to ask God for another child after this. If its in His will, great. But otherwise, I don't know...


----------



## elt1013

That's a good question Happy...I think this is the last for me. Pregnancy just doesn't treat me well! I'm not one of these ladies that gets pregnant easily and has a wonderful pregnancy, so I think I'm going to take that as a sign that 2 will be enough!


----------



## banana07

Hey Happy - so sorry about the witch, your chart was so good and I had a good feeling about you this month but seen your temp drop yesterday. :hugs:

In answer to your question - Yes 100% we want more 3-4 in total. That hasn't changed despite how hard this has been already. The only thing that has changed is that we will be going for irish twins (2 kids born within a 1 - 1.5 years). Unless we have to go for the IVF and end up with twins. It would mean me having to quit work full-time as the creche fees for 2 at the same time would be almost the same as my wage but some things are more important in life then money. 

DH is so much older now, I think he will always be a only child he won't really play or socailse or share a room with the other kids so I just think of him as my bonus baby and we are starting from scratch now so will prob go for another 3.

If we do the IVF with ICSI its 900euro a year to store the fertilised eggs so when we do go again for a 3rd time if its not happening in a couple of months we can just go to the clinic and defrost the eggys for a fraction of the cost because its only the putting the egg back into me that is required not retrieving the eggs or the ICSI. 

Thats our plan anyway. 

:hugs: again Happpy x


----------



## runnergrl

this will be it for us. I would love to have one more, but I dont think I could handle the potential of another loss, nor could we afford another. Its going to be tight with money as it is with the two :) good question!


----------



## banana07

Hmmmm serious temp drop this morning only CD21 and 5dpo - any ideas???? Suppose will have to wait and see what it is tomorrow if it stays down maybe I haven't O'vd at all. The only two high temps I had that confirmed possible ovulation were mornings after I had big hot fires on the night before. 

Had my Day21 bloods taken today and got her take a load of other bloods as I've been feeling really lightheaded and dizzy since Tuesday. Doc thinks it could be a combo of the Diazipan and the progestrone cream, said just see how it goes and if it doesn't improve i'll have to stop one of them. Should know my results tomorrow she said but I would say it will be Monday.


----------



## banana07

Grrrrr irratic temps - just barely touching coverline this morning. 

Didn't let DH put on a fire last night so it would be a more accurate temp. If i discard the temps I got when the house was really hot - it takes away my crosshairs 

:(


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - just out of curiosity, if you plug in the temp you discarded, what happens to your chart?


----------



## HappyCpl

Decided to start Clomid earlier this month. It's our last month before returning to the dr. Figured why not?


----------



## Hann12

Hi girls, I'm sorry its taken me so long to get this posted, here is my little guy at 1 week old. He's been gorgeous so far, not quite back to his birth weight but i think thats because I got mastitis, but we are doing well. 
I am still reading along and thinking of you all, just struggling to post with my DD and now DS to look after. Hopefully I'll get myself into a routine soon and be better at responding!


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh he is beautiful!!! Glad y'all are doing well. How is DD taking to him?


----------



## elt1013

Hann- he is perfect, and don't you worry about us...we know you must be busy!

afm- I had an ultrasound today because the doctor couldn't find baby's heartbeat on Wednesday, but everything is just perfect! Baby is measuring 10 days ahead of my original due date (from LMP), so my due date has changed from Nov. 26 to Nov. 16! The ultrasound tech couldn't get the gender though because the baby was soooo active, so we will have to wait another month or so for that. I will have to post pics later when I get a chance.


----------



## runnergrl

Hann he's gorgeous!!!! Well done! <3


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies!

Hann - your little man is adorable!!!!!! Such a cutie! How's Your dd Doing with him?

Happy - glad you're feeling good about things! Sendin prayers your way! As for the kids question, DH has 3 girls from his first marriage. I always wanted a big family, like probably 5 kids, but with his 3 and our age I doubt we'll make that many! Though if we realistically could we probably would! I told DH I want at least 2 (though at this point one would be a great start!!!) if we ended up with twins I'd want to go for a third as I think I'd like to do pregnancy at least twice. Will see what happens. I'm only 30 so I have time but DH is 40 next year....I feel like we're on a bit of a clock with him. Even if physically he can keep having kids later, I don't think he wants to be having babies at 50! So my guess is hopefully we figure out what works for my body an then pop out 2 or 3 kiddos all in a row like bananas Irish twin plan! 

Banana - sorry your temps are so screwy! I definitely know that feeling! 

Afm - same old same old....just bding away! Haha :) finally got my health card and work permit renewals so I can get back to the doc and hopefully into the fertility doc soon if needed.


----------



## banana07

Oh Hann - He is just gorgeous - Well done. Delighted for ye. Hope ye are all doing well x

Happy - If I plug back in my discarded temp it would but ov at CD11 which i am 99% certain did not happen. Tbh I don't think it happened at all. The crosshairs are only dotted and temps are a bit irratic. 

Oh Elt - that must have been terrifying - Thank god everything is ok. Plus nice to get a little earlier of a date too!! 

Mama - Hope your enjoying all the bding!!

DH has his Second SA in the morning, he has been taking the wellman conception vitamins for a few weeks and we have held out since Thursday night so 4-5 days (was only 2 last time (couldn't resist plus it was at Ov time!). 

Just phoned doc for my blood results but they have to call me back. Dizziness is pretty much gone now whatever it was so its only the progestrone ones I'm interested in. 

Only thing different for me this month is I'm 9dpo and since yesterday everytime I cough I feel like I'm about to pull a muscle down really low in my pelvis like my womb. its very strange. Other then that nothing.


----------



## banana07

Good christ - just got my day21 bloods back and they were 115.6. Thats nearly 5 times every other month!!! Last 2 months were exactly 23 and the highest I ever had was 27.

Shurly it has to be a mistake??????


----------



## elt1013

Wow banana...that is a huge increase! Did you ask them to clarify that they were looking at the right thing and it was accurate?


----------



## banana07

Yeap I nearly roared good christ down the phone so I think she knew I was surprised concerned. She double checked it and repeated it to me twice. Trying to phone the consultant but she not answering. Have been asking dr Google this last hour and he figures I have released more then 1 egg but everyone who has asked the same question hasn't ended up pregnant so ain't getting my hopes up but wow seriously still in shock!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls feel like death after op last week but well on the mend now!
Yeah banana I think I read somewhere that progesterone levels can be high when on clomid and of course you may have ovulated from 2 follicles producing more, it's highly likely! Fx'd you get your bfp ypu have defo ovulated no doubt about that! Good luck
Elt- so pleased all is fine with the bub what a relief! 
Mama- hoping for some signs of ov soon for you, good luck! 
Han- your little man looks just perfect, hoping your feeling ok and not too tired look forward to seeing more pics and catchinh up when your ready. 
Afm- as expected surgery has pushed my ov back this month by few days, got smiley face yesterday on cd 15 and think I am ovulating today. Dtd yesterday and today and it was really nice as we have not had sex for over a week, jeez! I know I'm ill but I have nothing to lose and worth a shot I say! 
Anyway bye for now xx


----------



## banana07

Oh dear - talk about being a hypocondriact (sp???) since I got the high Progesterone results I suddendly have more cramps (then I already had), seriously sharp pains shooting through my boobs and just feel weird. 

I am sure its just the clomid and progesterone cream I am using causing it but I did only start taking the progesterone cream the day before i got my bloods taken.

Great so now I get to torture myself for the rest of the Week AF not due until Monday :( 

Issac - sorry you were feeling so rough but glad you on the mend and getting some bding in!! fx for you. Who was our last BFP ELT?? Shurly we are due another one and there only 4 of us left odds are in our favours!!! :D


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - This is the cycle you took the extra dose, right? Is your dr concerned about hyper stimulation?


----------



## banana07

Still waiting on doc to get back to me. From Googling its not a concern just means I def ov'd a super egg or two eggs. Its was such a tiny amount extra I took 550mg instead of 500mg in total. I can't imagine it would cause that much affect when alot of people seem to buy it online and decide their own dose and days. I've since read of people having readings of over 190 on clomid. 

BFN this morning pain in boobs and cramping all gone. Have zero symptoms at the mo. AF due anytime between Friday and Monday. 

Feeling like crap in general. Got really antsy this afternoon and left all my disapan at home. First time in a good few days I have felt like that must have been the BFN that set me off today. 

I don't think I could feel lower about all of this. Really feel like throwing in the towel, I Know we are going in the right direction with ov 100% confirmed this month but just feel like blaaahhhh :(


----------



## runnergrl

banana07 said:


> Still waiting on doc to get back to me. From Googling its not a concern just means I def ov'd a super egg or two eggs. Its was such a tiny amount extra I took 550mg instead of 500mg in total. I can't imagine it would cause that much affect when alot of people seem to buy it online and decide their own dose and days. I've since read of people having readings of over 190 on clomid.
> 
> BFN this morning pain in boobs and cramping all gone. Have zero symptoms at the mo. AF due anytime between Friday and Monday.
> 
> Feeling like crap in general. Got really antsy this afternoon and left all my disapan at home. First time in a good few days I have felt like that must have been the BFN that set me off today.
> 
> I don't think I could feel lower about all of this. Really feel like throwing in the towel, I Know we are going in the right direction with ov 100% confirmed this month but just feel like blaaahhhh :(

looking at your chart, hun, you may have timed :sex: just a bit too late.. you may have just missed the egg.. I feel like thats the only reason you arent pregnant!:shrug:


----------



## elt1013

runnergrl said:


> banana07 said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting on doc to get back to me. From Googling its not a concern just means I def ov'd a super egg or two eggs. Its was such a tiny amount extra I took 550mg instead of 500mg in total. I can't imagine it would cause that much affect when alot of people seem to buy it online and decide their own dose and days. I've since read of people having readings of over 190 on clomid.
> 
> BFN this morning pain in boobs and cramping all gone. Have zero symptoms at the mo. AF due anytime between Friday and Monday.
> 
> Feeling like crap in general. Got really antsy this afternoon and left all my disapan at home. First time in a good few days I have felt like that must have been the BFN that set me off today.
> 
> I don't think I could feel lower about all of this. Really feel like throwing in the towel, I Know we are going in the right direction with ov 100% confirmed this month but just feel like blaaahhhh :(
> 
> looking at your chart, hun, you may have timed :sex: just a bit too late.. you may have just missed the egg.. I feel like thats the only reason you arent pregnant!:shrug:Click to expand...

banana- I think I remember you talking about the "sort of" bad timing after you thought you may have o'd, so maybe that's just it, like runnergrl said! I know this sucks to hear, but my bfp came from an unplanned, "lucky" bd session the day before o! With numbers that high on clomid, it's only got to be a matter of time for you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana! Please try not to despair I know how heartbreaking it can be when your faced with disappointment month after month. But I do think you need to stick to every other day sex starting from cd10 and get some smiley face opk's and test from cd10 also. When you get positive opk then bonk like crazy it does look like as the other girls have said that you may have missed your window this month. Apparently 2 days before ov is your most fertile day and day before! Just think you will end up with your bfp when its your time, your so so young and probably have plenty of healthy strong eggs to make your perfect baby! I always feel sad but usually just around AF time, try and see the start of a new cycle as new hope and don't get too stressed about Oving! If you bd every other day you'll catch it eventually. Much luck for this month honey its not over yet xx


----------



## runnergrl

IsaacRalph said:


> Hey banana! Please try not to despair I know how heartbreaking it can be when your faced with disappointment month after month. But I do think you need to stick to every other day sex starting from cd10 and get some smiley face opk's and test from cd10 also. When you get positive opk then bonk like crazy it does look like as the other girls have said that you may have missed your window this month. Apparently 2 days before ov is your most fertile day and day before! Just think you will end up with your bfp when its your time, your so so young and probably have plenty of healthy strong eggs to make your perfect baby! I always feel sad but usually just around AF time, try and see the start of a new cycle as new hope and don't get too stressed about Oving! If you bd every other day you'll catch it eventually. Much luck for this month honey its not over yet xx

Agree ^^ :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Waahoo girls just got the all clear from my colposcopy and smear so relieved! 
Hope your ok banana xx


----------



## HappyCpl

That's great news Issac!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey whats happening with you happy seen on your chart you've had some ewcm already? Think you'll ov soon?


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey Issac. I'm waiting to OV. OPK was neg today but urine was VERY diluted. I drank a lot of water before bed I guess. I took Clomid days 3-7 this time so was hoping to OV on day 14. Woke up with TONS of EWCM and then it was very thick. Back to EW texture. Cervix feels higher than it was this morning and feels like its starting to soften some. 

Maybe it'll happen soon. Just ready to move on so I can make my dr appt. We are BD whenever we feel like it. No real schedule. I'm feeling "blah" and DH and I decided to move on to IUI after visiting the dr. So we are just going through the motions this month. I feel a little less stressed this month and that's nice. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## elt1013

Woohoo Isaac...great news!

Happy- Glad you're feeling less stressed this cycle. That has to help!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls 

Thanks for the messages

Issac thats great about your test results - delighted for you.

Happy - what are the IUI success rates over there with ye? Am sure will be following ye in that direction shortly. 

Not up to saying much really. Consultant wants me to take same clomid dose for next 2 months before IUI/IVF

Witch got me yesterday. Devastated,even tho I knew she was coming. Have ordered digi opks from amazon (thanks issac - half the price incl delivery!).

Do think I got the timing slightly off last month according to ff but still 2 days before and the day of Ov should have been ok. I know the day before would have been perfect but feck it. OH actually it was 3 days before wasn't it - once again the one and only time we go of schedule slightly it was literately 10 hours later. feck it. Ov was 3 days earlier then expected too. Never really got that full line on the IC OPKs but i guess that was it the darkest one on the Friday. Digis should clear all that up this month. They they super new ones that give you high and peak days so fx

anyway CD2 for me.

Chat ye later girls x


----------



## runnergrl

sorry banana, i didnt mean to upset you bu saying your timing might have been off. It seems as though I really hit a nerve. wasnt my intention at all. :nope:


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - I'm sorry AF got you :hugs: how are you feeling? If I remember correctly IUI increases chances by 20% depending on your situation. I'm going to talk with my dr before we start that. It'll be a few months out because I want him to check me for PCOS, my thyroid, etc. I know something is off. I can just "feel it". You know when you just have that feeling in your gut. 

Mama & Isaac - how are things going for you ladies?


----------



## banana07

Oh Runnergirl don't be sorry - it hit a nerve because it is true and I know it!!! Jes please don't ever be sorry for saying anything. I am really upset about the timing but nothing what so ever to do with what you said - sorry if I gave that impression x

Thanks Hann - I ask because online it says IUI gives you 20 - 30% on average but I looked up a fertility clinic in Dublin and they have their own actual statistics and it gives IUI at only 10.3% and IVF at 47.3% but that is only 1 clinic. Fx you don't have to go down that route and you get your BFP this month with the change in your clomid dose or even next month you could be on of those " the month after I stopped clomid" success stories I hear so much about!

Fx crossed for everyone x


----------



## banana07

Just seen your chart there Happy - Ovulation Dip???


----------



## HappyCpl

OPK was negative this morning. But it sure feels like OV time. I'm in so much pain today and its on both sides. I'm wondering if I goofed by taking the meds earlier and it's now caused one or multiple follies too early and none want to release anything.


----------



## HappyCpl

Cervix is def starting to open but it's still between soft and firm.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hello ladies thought I messaged you guys earlier but it's not on here damn! Hey banana nice to here from you sorry af got you, here's to a super successful month ahead hun! 
Happy- looks like ov is around the corner good luck! 
Runnergrl- we all need to hear and take advice on here that's why we are such a supportive group l!
Afm- bad cramps since 2 dpo I'm now 7 dpo and they are constant, not bad enough to take pain killers but sharp at times! I'm thinking its a bad pms month as I've been run down also had few waves of nausea and sore boobs since ov. Generally feel like shite! Hoping and praying I get my bfp this month ladies xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hello ladies thought I messaged you guys earlier but it's not on here damn! Hey banana nice to here from you sorry af got you, here's to a super successful month ahead hun! 
Happy- looks like ov is around the corner good luck! 
Runnergrl- we all need to hear and take advice on here that's why we are such a supportive group l!
Afm- bad cramps since 2 dpo I'm now 7 dpo and they are constant, not bad enough to take pain killers but sharp at times! I'm thinking its a bad pms month as I've been run down also had few waves of nausea and sore boobs since ov. Generally feel like shite! Hoping and praying I get my bfp this month ladies xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey ladies,

Banana - sorry about AF. I felt same way first month on clomid. Thought we'd get our bfp once I finally had a decent ov and was so bummed when we didnt. Hang in there! :hugs:

Isaac - yay about the test results!!!! :)

Happy - looks like ov dip! :) 

Elt and Runner - how are the baby beans??? :)

Hann - if you're still following....hope all is well! :) 

Afm - just waiting to ov. Temps went up on weekend and got kind of excited but they weren't accurate timing for temp and I had no boob pain and its still early for me so I figured not. Last cycle I had a temp jump sound this time too. Of I ov on my own again I figure it will be around cd20 again. We're just keeping up the bd and waiting to see :)


----------



## Hann12

I am still reading! 

Banana - sorry AF got you but hopefully if its just a timing thing you'll be in luck this month! Really hope so!

Issac - sounding like quite a positive 2ww for you! Cramps are a really good sign. And I'm glad everything was clear with the smear. 

Happy and mama - FX for ovulation soon!

Runnergrl and elt - hope pregnancy is going well 

Sorry for the short post, Henry is doing great, Annabelle has had tonsillitis so she's been up a lot and not good in the day. It's made everything a bit crazy. So behind in everything!


----------



## elt1013

Isaac- I so hope this is it for you...I had pretty bad cramps at 3dpo and after with this bfp, so like Hann said, it can be a good sign!


----------



## HappyCpl

Digi OPK was negative this morning. However when I ejected the test, I would have said it was positive for sure... Huge jump this morning in temp and little to no CM. cervix is now much higher, a little softer, and more open. I still feel lot of OV pain in both sides, so I'm not convinced OV actually happened. Maybe I geared up to and it just didn't happen. Guess we'll see. 

Hann - Glad you're doing we'll. Hope LO starts feeling better.


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac - I'm in ageement with the other ladies. Def could be a good sign.


----------



## HappyCpl

Ok, take that back about the CM. just went to potty and there was a ton of watery CM. checked cervix and its def open now. Guess its time to BD tonight! Haha


----------



## banana07

just popping in for 2 seconds - Happy - looks like today is the day for you whoooo. Hope your busy bding!!!! :D 

Issac I have all my fingers and toes cross for you x

mama - hope ov is just around the corner for you, I'm 1.5 - 2 weeks off. AF just leaving now. it was horiffic - TMI warning.... Big black clots for a whole day thought I was going to die - must be linked to the higher clomid dose/high progesterone. 

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls thanks for all the positive vibes but unfortunately starting to feel like I normally do at this stage 9dpo and the bad cramps have eased of to more normal dull ones with some back pain! Nausea has eased so I think I'm heading for a bfn this month, I may just wait for af and not test actually don't have any for first time in ages! Oh well feeling ok about things better mood than last month, onto clomid then! 
Banana sounds like you had horrible af with the clots, must be the clomid if its different for you!
Exciting to see your positive opk happy good luck darling!
Hoping mama you get to ov soon too, routing for you


----------



## HappyCpl

Good morning ladies. Any news or updates? Isaac, how are you feeling? I'm still holding out hope for ya this month. 

AFM - I thought FF would confirm OV for that low dip, but it didn't. Thankfully. Hopefully my temps will keep rising and OV will be confirmed for yesterday. Def got the BD covered. 

Hope you ladies are having a good day.


----------



## IsaacRalph

No such luck ladies going out for drinks tonight so thought I'd better take a test I found one last clear blue in my draw 10dpo and a bfn! Boo hoo x out on the piss it is then, start clomid when af comes


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh no Isaac! I hope you had a good time though. 

FF is driving me crazy. I still don't have crosshairs. I don't get it...


----------



## banana07

Hey Ladies 

Very quite in here. 

Happy well done on the crosshairs, I seen your last post and had a feeling you needed just one more high temp to confirm ov. 

Mama - hoping Ov is just around the corner for you seen your chart it looks very like last month with the two dips on the same day nearly. Fx you temp goes up now for a few days and you get crosshairs x

Issac - How are you?

Hann - Hope all is well with the little family and hope your daughter is feeling better :) 

Afm, just had the nicest weekend ever - its very rare we get sunshine here but it has been so so hot and sunny alll week, i took Friday off and we went to the beach it was just fab, then a bbq on Saturday and not quite as exciting but had to work on the bog on Sunday to turn the turf - the Joys! Cannot move now in that much pain from all the exercise in the bog! 

Thought I ordered OPKs ages ago on amazon chose cheapest delivery as I had loads of time but then realised I hadn't actually ordred them so only did it last Thursday and just got an email from them saying it estimated delivery date is this Friday but then I have to get it delivered to the south because they only deliver to the UK so had to use a Northen Ireland Delivery address - so I prob won't get them until next week rage. I'm expecting to Ov on Sunday. FF says my peak fertility is Thursday - Saturday and I should Ov between Sunday and Tuesday. So going to BD Thursday - Monday inclusive - no excuses. Have tried every second day for last few months and nothing so going to give every day for 5 days now and see. 

Other than that nothing, clomid doesn't seem to be hitting me as hard this month hopefully my body is used to it. Am not depressed yet anyway! 

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Happy your chart is looking fab, I think I remember you said you got plenty of bding in wishing you all the luck in the world hun! Only a few more days now and you can test! 
Banana- so glad you had a nice weekend we have also had some lovely family days in the sun bbq's, paddling pool etc! Don't worry about the opk's not arriving I'd start every other day now abd yes if your up to it every day around ov. Only thing to think about is not getting all shagged out if your not too sure when your gonna ov! Think you said you get a lot of pains so this also helps pin point aeoynd ov! Good luck hun
Afm, feeling ok worst pms month this month constant cramps and sore boobs defo not pregnant waiting for af to start today or tomoz! Starting clomid in few days got to book a scan for few weeks time to check out my lining and see how many follies I get! Can't recall any major problems on it last although it caused a cyst 3rd cycle of taking it! Not expecting a miracle cure but hopefully a little boost for my eggs! 
Fertility nurse has referred us to Exeter peninsula reproductive centre for potential ivf will give the resr of the year and then go for it! That would be 2 yrs then and think that's a good amount of time to get a natural bfp, before moving on!


----------



## banana07

Hey :) 

Good news just got a text this morning saying my OPKs are ready for collection - delighted. CD11 today so will pick them up later and start tomorrow CD12. I'm expecting to Ov between CD16 & 18 so My bding plan is 

CD12
CD14
CD15
CD16
CD17
maybe CD18 if we're up for it. 

Am worried about depleting the stock too!!

Got DH's S.A back the concentration has nearly tripled to 32mil and the motility if fine at 52% but the morphology is only 2% (was 3% in March) it needs to be a min of 4% to be normal. Not sure if there is much we can do. Mixed reviews on internet some say ICSI is the only way with that low of a morphology other say it just means it takes more time. Still 2% of 32mil is still better then the last test of 3% of 11mill. 

GP couldn't tell me much but will send it to the consultant today see what she thinks.


----------



## HappyCpl

Good morning ladies. 
Banana - So happy for you that you had a great weekend. Happy that your OPK's came in too! Go get that eggy! Good luck to ya! Your DH and mine are on the same page with the morph. Only my DH has a much lower count. Dr says it only takes one, but it isn't impossible. 

Isaac - I'm sorry you're having such a bad month with PMS. I was hoping you would get your BFP this time without moving to Clomid, but maybe it'll be that push your eggs need. 

AFM - really really bad cramps today. Even into my back. I feel "heavy" in my uterus. I have also had these pains in my bbs for the last few days but they seem to be going away. Cramps feel like AF cramps just before she shows up.


----------



## HappyCpl

Runner and Elt, how are y'all feeling? 
Hann - Hope everyone is well!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana can't really help you with sa results all I know with my dh is that he has super sperm count was about 350million in total and all other factors normal too! I must have kryptonite in my womb somewhere as even though his count is so good we still can't get our bfp! What has your consultant said? Glad your getting your opk's in time, phew!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey happy sorry your feeling so crappy totally with you there! Heres hoping its that little eggy making itself comfy good luck! 
I'm starting to feel like the big black cloud is finally lifting, I will get pregnant one way or the other! I just want to embrace the things that make me the most happiest which are my boys! I don't want to be a miserable mummy anymore. Booked my follie scan for 24th june hope I get some juicy ones!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - how are you doing Hun?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Actually dh last count was 440 million I see what you mean by concentration now banana which is measured per ml and that makes sense to me now! I couldn't see what his recent morph and motility was but in 2009 motility was 76% and morph was 10% but the reference range is over 15% to be normal. We have obviously concieved ds since then but its got me thinking cuz I didn't really find out latest morph etc was just told the count was excellent! Have emailed my fertility nurse for results hope they are ok!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Af ridden today start 50mg clomid tomoz hope it helps! Feeling surprisingly in a good mood although have had the worst pms in history almost since ovulation, I have bad menstrual cramps too mainly in lower back but my hips are aching too and I feel so exhausted! 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm sorry the witch got ya. Good luck with the Clomid. Sending prayers your way. 

Cramps have not let up. Lots of cramps and aching in my back and hips as well. I have a feeling it's going to be a bad AF when she shows up. :( onto the dr next cycle.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Happy hope your dealing with cramps its either one of two things hopefully bfp but also monster pms! Good luck oh and dh most recent sperm analysis his concentration was 75 million , mot 70 % and morph 8%! All stuff online suggests over 4% is ok but some specialists like it over 14%. Also his ph on the more alkaline at 8.5 and round cells should be below 1 million and dh's was 2 million! But been told all is ok by fertility nurse! Any one shed any light? I suppose its just incase we have to go for ivf and if we'll need icsi!


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies...

Happy- hopefully BFP and not BAD PMS!!

Isaac- I really have no idea about sperm count and all of that, so I can't be of any help there. We were pretty close to having DH swimmers checked out when I got my bfp, so we never had to.

afm- I'm feeling much better these days and rarely ever have a really sick day anymore...thank god! My gender scan is in 2 weeks...can't wait!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you ladies. Elt, can't wait to know what you're having. Can't believe it's that time already. 

Isaac - wish I could give some input. The dr who read our results told me 4% morph was low end of normal. I think it depends on how they grade/scale them. I hope you don't have to go through IVF. 

Went online today and did some research. Based on mine and DH's issues of we go down the IVF trail we'll be doing ICSI. It's just so expensive where we live. If we travel 2+ hr away it's cheaper, but after you factor in gas, time, etc is it really worth it to go that far? One of the clinics in town has an IVF guarantee for up to 3 fresh IVF. If you don't have a successful live birth, they refund you 100%. Only problem is, it's double the cost of 1 IVF. 

After all the research I just feel so down. It's so frustrating ESP when your insurance doesn't cover IVF. I can have testing, office visits, labs, and surgery to help diagnose fertility issues but nothing is covered to create a pregnancy. What a tease, right? I'm just thankful they cover what they do...


----------



## banana07

Hey Girls

Issac - so sorry the witch got you - hope you holding up ok x GL on the clomid. Hope it doesn't make you crazy like it did to me. Although thankfully I seem to have adjusted to it this month no mood swings or depressions fx it stays that way!!

Happy - How are you now - hope the cramps are easing up. Hope its a good sign x

Mama - How are you we haven't heard from you in a while - hope your ok x

Afm, was so excited when my opks arrived superfast and they are the new advanced onces which gives you pre-smileys too. Used on straight away only CD11 and it was blank circle which i expected. Went to use one yesterday morning and I must have peed on the blood thing as the handle is broke totally blank. Oh the rage!! So ordered new ones yesterday so please god I'll have them by tomorrow. Still tho they were &#8364;63/£50 here for 1 20pack and I got them for &#8364;26/£21 on amazon so even tho I had to buy two and pay delivery it was still cheaper then getting 1 packet here!

I put the sticks into an old holder I had and it works but it won't work for the advanced pre-smiley. 

CD13 today and getting cramps. Haven't Bd yet. Dunno why the mood just hadn't taken us and typically DH is working horrible shifts next few days. He'll leave for work at 3pm today I'll be home at 5.30pm he won't be back until 2am and tomorrow he'll leave at 5pm and won't be back until 4pm and I'll be home at 5.30pm! We will work it tho. 

Really need to get our arses into gear now with the Bding. Am not to worried as its still quite early and the OPKs are all Neg but still. My new plan is

CD13
CD15
CD16
CD17
Possibly CD18.

Not checking cervix this month tried last 2 months and have no idea what I'm doing it pointless. 

Elt - wow can't believe your nearly ready for your gender scan - very exciting. I wouldn't find out myself but dying to know what you are going to have!! Keep us posted x


----------



## banana07

Issac your DHs SA sound really good. My DH was 34mill count (was only 11mil in march) which is apparently good enough and motility 52%(was 58% in march) which again is good enough but his morph is only 2% (was 3% in march) which they should should be at least 4%.

Going by research iCSI is nearly the only option with morph of only 2% but I'm still waiting on consultant to get back to me. From research I don't think there is a whole pile they can do about Sperm except improve diet etc but there is no miracle cure or medicine :( 

yours sound really good tho!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA lately....sort of been easier not to over stress about ttc if I just avoided it for a bit. Been thinking about you all though! 

Happy - chart looks great!!!! Fx for a bfp! I know we could all use that boost! :) we are long overdue for a bfp! 

Banana - hope you and DH get your schedules in line for bd this week! Great news about his SA results. Hopefully that increase will help! Especially combined with the clomid. 

Isaac - sorry about the witch :( glad you're doing well with it and feeling at peace with things. Hopefully the clomid will do the trick! 

Elt - soooo excited for your scan!!! Any hunches as to what you think you're having?? 

Hope Hann and babes are doing well! 

Afm - waiting waiting waiting for ov....been dtd every other day (almost). I felt yesterday morning like I prob wouldn't ov this cycle afterall. Was going to wait it out till cd30 then take the provera and go back to clomid again, but yesterday I got an almost pos OPK(which for me I call pos as I've never had a truly pos opk!) and felt VERY "in the mood". Luckily DH got home a bit early so I think we ha good timing :) also we hadn't dtd for 2 days previous as all my opks were neg and the every other day was getting a bit tired. Sooo that hopefully means he had a nice supply of fresh spermies for me. 

This morning my temp went up a good jump. Not super high but my rise has taken a few days before. However when I checked temp again an hour later before I got up it was back down to 96.8. So now in a little worried. But maybe ov is coming today? Or will get my big jump tomorrow? I don't know. So annoying. Just want my crosshairs so I can be sure I ovulated. Will prob go back to clomid next cycle if no bfp even if I do ov on my own just because its happening so late in my cycle. I think the clomid maybe overstimulated my eggs so maybe that's given me a month or two of ov on my own. But I think I need to go back to it. If in another cycle or two I'm not prego then I'm headed to the fertility docs.


----------



## runnergrl

thinking of all of you <3


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey mama long time no hear! Go get that eggy my darling fab news about your pos opk, you know yourself really well so hopefully that temp rise will be more apparent in a day or 2! 

Banana I know this sounds quite personal but does your dh ever you know sort himself out?? Masterbate?
The reason being if your anything like me and my dh with work and looking after ds we don't manage to fit in the sex as much! Some weeks we don't have sex at all obviously not the important one! Just that I've read if the man can ejaculate 2-3 times a week it can really help with quantity and quality. I have spoken to my dh and if we don't dtd he'll keep the supply fresh if you know what I mean? Good luck with the bding schedule! 

Exciting elt can't wait to here what your having hun and new pics! 

Afm period cramps still persist, bit more heavier this month too! Started clomid this morning so hoping it's doing wonders for my eggs. Fertility nurse confirmed that dh sperm is on top form so hopefully we can just opt for normal ivf and save some money!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Maca root is also meant to be great for sperm production!


----------



## banana07

panic here. got my smiley face on opk this morning. am panicked. we dtd yesterday afternoon wasn't going to do it until tomorrow but wasn't expecting smiley just get. I must have been tossing and turning as when I woke this morning dh was in the spare room so he won't have got any sleep and is going to be really cranky and its been less den 24hours since we last he it. he is leaving for work today at 4.30 Im due home at 4.30 so Im thinking if Im home half an hour early and leaves half an hour late we Will have time otherwise it Will be tomorrow which Will prob be to late confused!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> panic here. got my smiley face on opk this morning. am panicked. we dtd yesterday afternoon wasn't going to do it until tomorrow but wasn't expecting smiley just get. I must have been tossing and turning as when I woke this morning dh was in the spare room so he won't have got any sleep and is going to be really cranky and its been less den 24hours since we last he it. he is leaving for work today at 4.30 Im due home at 4.30 so Im thinking if Im home half an hour early and leaves half an hour late we Will have time otherwise it Will be tomorrow which Will prob be to late confused!!!

Hey banana try to calm down a little, that's the only problem with opk's is that it can make you panic about when to bd! The fact you did it yesterday is good they say 2 days before ov is the best day to bd so well done. Yeah maybe today can be an I'm just not feeling right day at work and you can try leave early but try and remember to make it as relaxing and enjoyable as possible! Xx good luck


----------



## banana07

thanks issac seen your post earlier but didn't have time to reply. I knew it was still the middle of the night in the US so if anyone replied it would be you!! 

so I left work early today came home put on the sexy knickers etc and away we went! it was grand panic over nothing!!! 

so I went ahead on ff and if my temps stay up for next 3 days they Will give me crosshairs for today and solid ones too I always get dotted ones even tho bloods do confirm ov. 

going to go for it again tomorrow morning, sperm spec hasn't even had a chance to replenish but I have a feeling ov is actually tomorrow plus have serious increased sex drive. whooo for ov! 

how is everyone else today?


----------



## runnergrl

Banana that is brilliant timing!!!! Fx'ed! Smilies have worked for md every time!


----------



## banana07

Hey ladies 

All very quiet in here again! 

Mama - How are you any sign of Ov??? 

Issac - Hope the clomid is treating you ok x

Happy - How are you - any symptoms - when are you going to test!?!

Runner girl - thanks for the well wishes - hope all is well with you - Just noticed on your ticker how far on you are - Wow!!

Afm, got my crosshairs as expected for CD 14 dtd on CD13, CD14 & CD15. Of course am kicking myself we didn't bd on CD12 but still think we did ok - can't have it perfect every way. I never expected to Ov on CD14 I was CD18 2 in April and CD16 in May. So am 3dpo today just hanging out in the tww now!!

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Way to go banana! Good luck to ya in your TWW. 

Found out why I have been so tired and nauseous. Come to find out I have strep throat. Ugh. Started antibiotics and feel much better. Still having AF like cramps. She'll be here any time I'm sure. ESP after that temp drop this morning. We'll make an appt with the dr within the next few weeks. I did test at 10DPO which was a waste. But onto the next cycle as soon as AF shows. 

Mama - How are you?

Runner - not too much longer! Is everything ready to go? 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## runnergrl

I am ready to go, but all of the baby stuff is still in storage! my husband's lazy butt hasnt gone to get it out yet! I need to wash baby clothes and set up the swing, bouncer, etc.. he doesnt see the hurry:dohh: Men!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls manic few days we've had here! Dh come home with a fever from work Sunday night and I tested his urine and it had loads of nasties in it so had to take him to out of hrs gp at 2 am to get him seen. He's ok now the antibiotics are kicking in but what a worry its very uncommon for men to get urine infections! Also haven't been able to bd just incase the germs spread to me but we did try with a condom on last night, quite exciting and novel at first as it took us back to our early days together but it started hurting me and making a disgusting noise that we gave up! Hopefully all will be clear in few days to get down to business. As for the clomid taking it was fine no mood swings but did get the odd headache and also felt more horny than normal? Clomid free day as of yesterday and I did get quite a nasty headache but feel ok today! Just getting ready to all spend the day at the beach as lovely weather here today! 

Banana I see you ovulated a bit earlier this month how cool and you got some good well timed bding in good luck! How are you feeling? Do you have to have bloods this month? 

Hey happy sorry about your bfn and temp drop stay away damn af! Hope you feel better soon hate strep throat had it so many times and feel much better since had my tonsils removed. 

Mama- yet another successful ovulation without meds excellent but yeah it is creeping further back! Agree with you taking clomid again next cycle if there is indeed a next cycle?

Runnergrl well you had better whip dh butt into some action, only few more weeks really! My 2 best friends are due early- mid august! How exciting x


----------



## banana07

Oh Issac - Sorry about your husband - sounds nasty. I never thought of it before but its true I never heard of a man getting a urine infections. I used to get them all the time. Hope the antibiotics are kicking in. Ha using a condom my lord - it must be 10-12years since I last used one - fair play to you tho for giving it a go!! 

Happy - I seen your chart, I'm so sorry, I don't even know what to say to you, I'll probably be joining you with the same story next weekend and I know that its going to be my biggest dissapointment yet. I can barley handle the thought of how I'm going to handle it :( :Hugs: 

Runnergirl - yeap you def need to get DH into gear!! 

Mama how are you - I seen you got the pos opk but no temp rise - do you think you geared up to do it maybe or are your that you did ov and just your temps are out because of the PCOS ??

Hann - If your still reading hope you and the little familiy are doing well x

Elt - How are you :) 

Afm, no news at all really zero symptoms but am only 5 dpo so apparently its physically impossible to have symptoms before implantation. Feel totally out this month dunno why just habit at this stage I suppose. This was meant to be the last month of Clomid but doc has asked me to do it for another month. Suppose the first month didn't work so it doesn't count. Now I'll have had 3 working months on clomid. thats about it really AF due anytime next weekend Friday - Monday. FF says Friday but I'm not getting my hopes up if she is late as I have been known to have an 18day LP so I won't consider her late until the following tuesday. 

:)


----------



## banana07

I have 2 bestfriends as you know one of them is pregnant which broke my heart but I got over. Just got a text from my other bestfriend to say she is sorry she tried to hold out as long as she could to tell me that she was hoping I would have the good news first but she is 16 weeks pregnant. I'm going to see her on Monday and she has a bump so she had to tell me. FML. Am so upset feel like I'm going to explode:(


----------



## runnergrl

banana07 said:


> I have 2 bestfriends as you know one of them is pregnant which broke my heart but I got over. Just got a text from my other bestfriend to say she is sorry she tried to hold out as long as she could to tell me that she was hoping I would have the good news first but she is 16 weeks pregnant. I'm going to see her on Monday and she has a bump so she had to tell me. FML. Am so upset feel like I'm going to explode:(

why?? you are pregnant too and on Monday, you will have that great news to share with her too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> I have 2 bestfriends as you know one of them is pregnant which broke my heart but I got over. Just got a text from my other bestfriend to say she is sorry she tried to hold out as long as she could to tell me that she was hoping I would have the good news first but she is 16 weeks pregnant. I'm going to see her on Monday and she has a bump so she had to tell me. FML. Am so upset feel like I'm going to explode:(

Hey honey I really know how you feel as my 2 bestfriends are also pregnant within a few weeks of each other I found out very early with both just before the Xmas period last year I was quite taken back as by this time had been trying for 1 year and they didn't even have to try! Just Try to see it like this I always think it helps, yes they are pregnant that's lovely but it's their baby and one day very soon it will be your time with your own special and perfect baby! Hey if you ever want to chat I can pm you my number. Be strong you can get through this banana! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi I am still here and reading as much as possible. 

Banana - sounds like you have a good shot this month! Really got my FX for you. 

Sorry AF arrived happy :(

Isaac - I feel for your husband, I used to get uti's all the time and it was awful. I used to be in agony and they would almost always end up in kidney infections. 

Runnergrl - not long now, enjoy any spare time you have lol! 

I'm doing well considering I have two under two! They are both really good but they never sleep at the same time so I'm permanently exhausted as I get about 4 broken hours sleep every 24 hours. They are gorgeous though :)


----------



## runnergrl

so great to hear from you Hann! spare time?? what is that?????? working full time and having a 2 yeal old, all spare time is a thing of the past, lol! I think it will be seriously easier once baby gets here! At least I wont be so uncomfortable and can pass the baby off to the husband. wish I could take the bump off and pass it to him and run around with my very active child!


----------



## Hann12

Lol I felt like that too before Henry was born but now when he's asleep and its just me and Annabelle I can relax and enjoy it and feel like its chill out time because when its the two of them together its just crazy. Bedtimes are just awful, I can't do it without one of them crying! Annabelle cries if i go to Henry and then she wakes up all night insecure wanting cuddles so in general I have to leave Henry to care for her which makes him
Scream until he's angry red and I hate it! It's so so stressful!


----------



## elt1013

So, who is all in the tww?

Hann- nice to hear from you and glad everything seems to be going as well as it can for a busy mama with 2 little ones!

runnergrl- wow...32 weeks...not long now!

banana- your chart is looking great! I'm hoping like runnergrl that you will also have good news.

Hope everyone else is well!

afm- just anxiously awaiting my gender scan on Thursday!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey elt and han hey great to hear from you guys! How exciting elt your finding out are you hankering for a certain sex? I'd love another boy if I got the chance again but anything right now girl or boy would be a blessing! Can't wait to here your news. 

Han- I bet your knackered I get tired too with work and having a 2 year old I can only imagine what its like to juggle 2. Soon they will both be more settled and it will get easier but in the meantime matchsticks are in order! 

Banana- hope your ok hun! Don't let all this bring you down you will have good news to share soon I'm sure of it! 

Mama- sorry it looks like you haven't ovulated this cycle so assuming back on the clomid next cycle?

Afm cd11 today scan on Monday to see what's happening. Bding every other day atm and checking opk's. Feeling nice and calm and enjoying my husband! He's much better now all clear we think but gonna send his urine for testing again on Monday. Think he has been working himself way too hard! Hoping to have some happy news to share with you guys soon, still feeling positive!

Hope all is well with elt and you runnergrl x


----------



## elt1013

I'm really totally neutral this time around and will be very happy with either! DH wants a boy though, so I suppose I'm hoping for a boy for him since this will be our last!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Everyone! 

Hoping that its ok to join you all 

Hubby and I were going to wait until next year to TTC number 2 but after a long talk today decided to wait no longer. My pill is going in the bin tomorrow and we officially start then! Our son will be 3 in October. 

I've never actually TTC before as our son was a NTNP pull out baby so this is all new to me 

Hoping for a short journey!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Fingers crossed for that blue baby then elt but yeah either is a blessing with you there! Ooo how exciting, enjoy every minute of it especially if it's your last time! If we are blessed with another child we'll stop at 2 also. 
Hi ya brunette bimbo welcome to our lovely group its been going for well over a year and there have been many bfp's! I unfortunately haven't got my bfp and I'm a veteran in all ttc so if you need to know anything just ask. All the girls on here know their stuff actually. Good luck on your quick bfp!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. I'm very excited but nervous at the same time! I've just posted in TTC. I took my pill today with 1 weeks worth of pills left. How long roughly should I expect to start my period?


----------



## banana07

Hey girls

Welcome brunette! As Issac said you are more then welcome! Best of luck x 

Elt - can't wait to hear from you x 

Anyone heard from Happy - Hope she is ok x

Issac - glad you are feeling so positive, fx for you and your scan x

Afm, things have gone from bad to worse. Had gotten used to best friend being pregnant in May, that was fine, then nearly had a melt down after found out other best friend was pregnant also by accident. Just found out this morning another close friend is pregnant - seriously wtf did I do to deserve all this crap, what the hell am I doing wrong. So peed off right now have been in tears all day. 

Am meant to be meeting the two of them on Tuesday evening was already thinking of excuses as didn't want to see on of them pregnant but now its the two of them there is no way I can go through meeting the two of them and seeing the two of them pregnant together AGAIN (they both just had babies so were already pregnant the last year when I was trying so hard - no way I can do it again. 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - So angry :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Banana sorry your having such a shite time atm and it seems that everyone around you is pregnant! I too hit rock bottom several months back and I've slowly made it back to being reasonably normal again. I will not let this grind me down. Things can only get better and now your probably done with all the shock bfp announcements you can concentrate on yourself!


----------



## IsaacRalph

brunettebimbo said:


> Thank you. I'm very excited but nervous at the same time! I've just posted in TTC. I took my pill today with 1 weeks worth of pills left. How long roughly should I expect to start my period?

I think you should get period in few days if you've been taking the mini pill or rather a withdrawal bleed and go from there! Good luck x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. I'm on microgynon. Today will be my first day not taking it!


----------



## IsaacRalph

What's going on in here why so quiet?? X


----------



## elt1013

I was going to say the same thing....everyone doing all right?


----------



## elt1013

Anyone heard from mama? Seems like it has been forever since we heard from her!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm here. Nothing to report my end yet. Only been off my pill 3 days! Lol Just waiting for breakthrough bleed to arrive.


----------



## runnergrl

is banana pregnant???


----------



## runnergrl

brunutte!! hey there :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

I'm ok thanks on cd 15 no smiley face yet but been bding every other day but may have tonight off and resume tomorrow as so tired! Had scan on monday and had 2 follicles that they think may ovulate one was measuring 15mm and the smaller at 11mm fertility nurse thinks I'll ovulate later this week so fx'd we catch that eggy this time. Just had some good news that my friends who have had 2 failed ivfs and 2 miscarriages on top are pregnant again early days but still 3rd time lucky hey. Praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. AF has gone. This one was rather difficult, painful, and heavy. We have an appointment next week with the dr for labs and ultrasound. It will be in CD14 and I OV around day 16 (on meds) to 20 (prior to meds) so I hope the scan shows good quality follies. I think I'm going to request surgery for my endo and to check my tubes. I have a fear my tubes were tied during my csection. Silly... I know. Haha


----------



## HappyCpl

Welcome and good luck brunette!


----------



## IsaacRalph

hey happy sorry to hear about your even crappier experience with af doesn't sound nice at all although mine was rubbish last time too which is totally unusual for me! Exciting that your gonna be scanned around ov time I love seeing the little follies, fx'd you have some nice juicy ones! 
I'm not sure if I said earlier but had our referal letter for ivf through the post just waiting for app now. We'll have an initial consultation and then give the rest of the year and go for it in the new year if no luck before. Scary but getting my head around it!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck Isaac! I hope you don't have to go down the IVF road. Hopefully one of those good follies will result in a BFP. Go get that egg! :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac, I will pray for your friend.


----------



## elt1013

It's a BOY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats!!!!!! Boys are so fun;)


----------



## IsaacRalph

So happy for you elt one of each whoop whoop! Boys are great I agree with runnergrl


----------



## HappyCpl

Congrats Elt!


----------



## banana07

Hey Girls 

Sorry its been a while, i'm sure ye have noticed by now I go quite when I'm upset! 

Firstly, Congrats ELT delighted for you - gentlemans family now you will have :) 

Issac - really have all my fingers and toes crossed that you catch that eggy this month x

Afm, Not taking it all very well, hence why I haven't been on don't really want to drag everyone else down with me and lower the mood, am doing that enough at home and ruining perfect good days with DH & DS just by being depressed most of the time without even realising it. 

Anyway 14 DPO today AF due tomorrow - Monday probably tomorrow. BFN CD10, 12 & 13. 

Decided to try and do the HSG this month even tho It means I can't take clomid. The letter says if AF comes on a Saturday or Sunday to phone them on Monday but I thought I would be smart and it may just have paid off! I phoned them today (Friday) and told them I started spotting (a lie) so AF will def be here to night for Saturday and that I need to know today if there is an apt next week as otherwise I need to take my clomid. So they just phoned back and I have an apt for Monday morning which means I should be able to still take my clomid this month too if I do days 3 - 7 instead of my usual 2-6. No more wasting time in this camp! 

Also been on the phone to the fertility clinics trying to decide which one to go to one is 2hours away and one is 2.5 - 3hours away. Wasn't just going to jump at the closer one wanted to check out the waiting times and success rates. Not much of a price difference to bother considering, I'm more concerned about times and success. 

The nearer ones is 4 weeks to initial consultation 
The further one could have gave me an appointment on Monday - Tuesay next week if I wanted and they will do all the test on the same day the nearer one wasn't sure what tests would be done. 

They are both the best clinics in my opinion from researching threads on the internet. There are about 10 in Ireland in total but I have narrowed it down to these 2. So I'm not sure I have an instinct feeling about the further away one but don't really know why. Success rates are pretty much the same. 

15 - 20% for IUI
50& for IVF/ICSI - (41% actually carrying to term - 9% miscarrying). 

Will have to decide over next few week. 

So really am just waiting on AF to come now, HSG on Monday and hopefully start last round of clomid too then back to Consultant on 13th August and then down to fertility clinic which should be Mid Sept at latest with IVF in October ish if successful baby this time next year. Feels like a lifetime away but what can we do and that's only if it is successful only a 41% chance so not exactly fool proof :(


----------



## HappyCpl

Wow banana, you have been doing your research. I'm sorry you have been getting BFN :( I like how you are taking charge of everything. Don't get down Hun. Use your charge attitude and mind frame to get you through this. You're going to have a baby. It'll happen. 

AFM - I have ha a terrible headache for the last 3 days. You ladies who have taken Clomid and come off, have you exp this? This is my first month without it and I'm just wondering if this is a hormonal headache. I've had lots of dizziness too. I'm going to check with the dr about it next week when we go.


----------



## banana07

Oh the panic! HSG this morning AF was due Saturday - no sign of her all day - no sign of her all day Sunday until late last night (TMI was constipated so was pushing a lot!) and got a tiny bit of bright red blood on the tissue so decided this was it put in a tampon expected full flow this morning but the tampon was only barely touched with blood. 

Don't know what to do HSG in an hour they say it has to be done between CD1 & CD10 I considered yesterday CD1 and put it in FF as a light flow but now I'm not sure. I'm def not pregnant BFN up to yesterday 16dpo but terrified incase this isn't AF yet and I mess something up by having the HSG. 

What to do What to do....????


----------



## banana07

Panic over - just went to the loo and its full flow - HSG here I come :) 

So so strange to be happy to see AF !!!


----------



## banana07

Panic over - just went to the loo and its full flow - HSG here I come :) 

So so strange to be happy to see AF !!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck to ya Banana. I'm sorry you didn't have a BFP this time. But maybe this will be what you need.


----------



## HappyCpl

Appointment tomorrow. A little nervous. No real signs of OV yet. I hope I do OV though but I'm scared I won't after being on the meds.


----------



## banana07

Hey Happy - what apt is this that you have - is it with a fertility specialist, I think you said you were going to have an ultrasound and maybe get your tubes tested?? GL x

Afm, HSG done and dusted, not going to lie it was not nice at all, more painful then I thought but it really does only last 2mins and pain is totally gone now. Got the all clear so its another thing ticked of the list. 

Consultant is on holidays but I asked her secretary well her temp secretary the usual one is also on holidays about since I was having the HSG so early in my cycle CD1/2 was it ok to take the clomid. I know she has originally said not to take clomid the same cycle as HSG but she also expected me to have the HSG much later. Anyway the answer still came back as no but I really want to take it this month. I've done a lot of research and it doesn't seem to be uncommon at all for people to take clomid and HSG in the same cycle some doc even recommend it for super chances. Apparently its just doc preference and they would be afraid that you might ov very early on the clomid then have HSG on CD10 which would flush out the egg but since I'm only CD1/2 I am obv no where nearly Ov. 

My day 21 bloods last month were 151 and this month on same does were 80 so I'm afraid that if I don't take the clomid I'll drop down even further and not Ov at all and really don't want to waste this cycle since people say you've a increased chance after HSG don't want to waste that by not Oing with my nice clear flushed out tubes.

Any advice??

How is everyone else doing. Issac have you O'd???

Mama - hope your ok x


:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana - I don't have any advice for you :( I'm sorry. What did you decide to do?

My appointment was yesterday. I met with my dr, had an ultrasound, and some lab work done to test my thyroid, FSH, and something else. My ultrasound showed I had one follie on my rt side measuring 1 cm. they want it to be closer to 2 cm. I'm on CD14 and still a week away from OV which I didn't expect OV until at least CD20 this time since we aren't on Clomid. I go back in one week for a recheck. If the follie is big enough, he will then give me a HCG injection. Has anyone had one of these to induce ovulation? I'm nervous. Everything I'm reading online shows women taking these injections for weeks. Dr wants to take this
Approach for the next couple of months. I go back on Clomid next cycle and we will also continue with the HCG injections and ultrasounds. 

Also, the ultrasound showed the class "pearls" around my ovaries. Dr says my ovaries look like PCOS ovaries but he wanted to check my hormones to confirm. Ugh... Not the news I wanted because I can now add that to my list of "issues". Mama, you hit that one right on the head when you saw my temps. Add PCOS to my endometriosis... How will I ever get preggo???

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey happy yeah all ok here I ovulated late on clomid cycle on cd 19 so about 3 dpo and bd'd day of pos opk and day after so fx'd its enough! I have had hcg to trigger ov its nothing to worry about as its really just the same as lh. But obviously you might have increased pregnancy symptoms and if testing early can have a false positive. Good luck so sorry that they think you might have pcos I've heard sometimes the blood doesn't always detect pcos? 

Hey banana sorry about af getting you but wey hay on clear hsg! Can't see why you can't have clomid this cycle? Talking ivf we have our initial app 29th July but it was for today after getting letter on fri! Far top little notice so rescheduled for after our hols. Weather is absolutely fab here and set to be for at least another week so we're going camping on Sunday for a week in Cornwall then isaacs christening on the sun then down to Dorset the following week! I'm so excited and sod it if af comes! My bf has had to be induced today at 36 weeks as her waters broke on Monday. Eeek! X
Hope every one else is ok updates please?


----------



## banana07

Happy so sorry to hear you might have pcos even if you do hopefully its a mild enough case you are ov regularly and AF is usually pretty much io time. 

Issac your trips sound fab my sister loves Cornwall she wanted to get married there but after to much interference from her MIL she did it low key in Edinburgh then she wanted me to get married there but it was too much hassle would have had to pretend to the church we were living there


Happy I have never had the trigger I don't even fully understand what its for sometimes is it that it pops the egg out if so why would you need that when you ov on your own or with clomid. What did you say your dh sperm is like??? 

Afm decided to take the clomid thus month I did do a lot of research and if seems very normal gp said they nite the experts but they can't see why possibly not. Also changed my cd 1 to Monday it wad so so slight late Sunday night. I haven't really had a period now this month after having the hsg on Monday just a few hours after witch arrived it was very watery and brown the whole day aost nothing on day 2 and completely gone by cd 2 night totally gone as in white creamy cm and we anyway my battery about to die on phone and took me ages to write this so better post before I lose it !!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Banana your temps are quite high still have you checked with preg test? Also with the light period bit weird!


----------



## banana07

Hey issac I did kind of think about that with the temps but even in tin highly unlikely event I was p reg the hsg would have washed it out. I took a test the morning before the hsg at 16dpo and it was negative. I'm sure it was just the hsg flushed AF out of me ! As for the temps gwen have am infection toffs my tooth and been on antibiotics all week plus we have had fires on in the house witch makes the soon almost unbearablely hot. Unfortunately our weather is not quite as nice as your sounds! So anyway tried to get a really really painful tooth pulled this morning but he couldn't do it something about a hot nerve that he has to wait for it to die. He gave me a quote for all the stuff that needs to be done and its a grand total of 1200euro / 1600dollars / 900sterling. Wouldn't be so bad but that on top of 5-6k for ivf at the least this year too. I dunno but he says if its not done I Will eventually loose the rest of them and it Will cost that in the long run to get them pulled and have no teeth to show for it.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls,

Long time no see for me I know, been having a rough time. Didn't ovulate even though I got a pos opk. I've basically jut gone into don't think, don't care mode as far as Ttc is concerned. I haven't even been temping. I just can't stand the disappointment anymore. 

I finally called my OB to get the referral to the fertility doc and then I remembered why I've been putting it off. The witchy receptionist at the OBs office literally had me in tears. She's such a witch, refuses to make an appointment for me on the days/times I can actually show up for it even though the doc told me it was fine to do that time. And she can't even get me in till September! All just to get a referral to another doc that will prob take another few months to get into see!! So I called my family doc and was uncontrollably sobbing my story to the poor receptionist there. She a least had some compassion for my situation and expressed concern that the other office had been so rude to me and keeps giving me the run around. She said she'll talk to my doc and try to get me the referral to the fertility doc without another unnecessary appointment. That was 2 days ago so I'm giving that office a week and if I don't hear I'll be calling back. I'm so sick of the medical system here in Canada. I should have been to see the fertility specialist months ago! I'm so sick of jumping through their hoops and sitting around waiting months for a stinking appointment! I've got clomid for a couple more cycles so I may start that again. Really I just want to get into see a doc who actually knows what they're doing and will try something that may actually work! And maybe even do the tests to know what is really going on! Ugh!

So there in a nutshell is why I haven't been around. I'm definitely not a ttc ray of sunshine these days. Sorry :( I wanted to give you all an update so you know I didn't fall off the face of the planet. And wanted to see how you all are. 

Banana - sounds like you and I are in a similar boat of frustration :hugs: 

Elt - Big congrats on the little man!!!!! Bet you're so excited!!!! 

Runnergrl - you're getting soooo close!!!!! So exciting!!!! 

Hope everyone is well. :hugs: to you all and much love! 

Hopefully I can get my mind in a better place ad think positive again. I think a ttc brain break has been needed though.


----------



## adams7122013

I'm in need of opinion I have one son he is almost 11 months TTC #2 I was on depo last shot was early march and for past week I've had some signs like I was pregnant but nothing out of ordinary my period is not regular so IRS hard to track when ovulating but today our of nowhere I started bleeding but I'd say its closer to spotting cause I could prolly go without a liner just don't want to stain my last period was June 7-14 so I'm sure I'm do soon. Im used to starting out pretty heavy not light. My breasts are tad sore have been for week or so but only when I'm like bouncing around I get headaches a lot now and just don't feel like myself I don't remember if had this before with my first one because didn't know I was pg til 13 weeks


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey mama nice to hear from you I think all of us girls struggling tp ttc on here all have times when we want some quiet time to just try to be normal and reflect on the situation. It's good to have you back! Sounds ubber frustrating about all your referrals etc just hang on in there hopefully they'll pull there fingeroout soon!
Adams the only advice I have is yes there is a possibility of pregnancy so best just to take a test or go to Dr's for bloods to rule it out and welcome to the group if your sticking around


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies,

So Friday I got a happy surprise and my doc office called back to discuss my referral. They're going to go ahead and do it for me straightaway which is great! There are two clinics for me to choose. One is very close to my work and the other is a bit of a drive. My doc office has referred to the far away one and everyone had been happy with it. I think though I'm going with the closer one. Just makes more sense with how many visits I'll prob need for bloods/ultrasounds etc. I've been reading up on both clinics online and both have very similar reviews. A lot of happy people and a lot of not happy people. Very split on both. Figure people who end up pregnant are happy and those who aren't pregnant are not happy. I have a friend who went to the close by clinic and she thought it was great. Anyway, the point is the ball is rolling! Yay! Now I just have to wait for the fertility clinic to call which could take awhile. Blah. But at least things are happening now. 

Another of my best friends just found out this weekend that she's pregnant. They hadn't even started trying yet officially. I'm happy for her but its still so hard. :(

Thanks Isaac for the encouragement :hugs: 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey ladies! 

Mama - that's wonderful news about your referral!

Isaac - How are you Hun? What DPO are you on now. 

Banana - How are things coming along with you?

AFM - CD20 and no OV. I'm hurting on my rt side. Hoping tomorrow comes with good news. The blood work is to check my hormones which will either show i need additional work up to confirm PCOS or I could just have the polycystic ovaries just not the syndrome part. Sounded crazy to me.


----------



## banana07

Dam it just typed and lots it here it goes again!!

Mama - It soooo good to hear from you again. Sorry you were having such a crappy time of it, I was checking out your chart and seen that you hadn't Ov and presumed that was why, you had been so hopefully the previous cycle that things were working out. I am delighted you are getting your referral now, we are hoping to get ours at the next consultant apt on 13th August. Like you we had to choose between two clinics prices and success rates are pretty much the same, we have abut 10 clinics here in Ireland but these seem to be the best reviews wise. I think I'll go with the further away one. They seemed fairly confident they could do loads of testing during the initial consultation where the other wasn't too sure what would be done. The near one is still 2 hours away the far one is 3 hours (and a better road!). Again same as you all my best friends are pregnant, dunno if you were reading but yeah I was pretty low. She knew how upset I was about 1st BF being pregnant so she was afraid to tell me she is nearly 5 months now and told me 2 weeks ago, I was due to meet her and she had a bump so she had to tell me, then found out another friend we were meeting at the same time is also pregnant, these two were pregnant all last year together, I was hard enough meeting the two of them with their bumps then, no way I could do it now, so cancelled meeting them and avoiding them like the plague now! Can't believe they are on their second pregnancy in the same time I have been trying for just 1. So frustrating :( 

I think the consultant has done all she can do, ruled out PCOS, blocked tubes, made me def Ov in clomid, day 21 bloods, and 2 SA. Am hoping to be sitting in the fertility clinic by the end of August / Early Setpember and get the ball rolling asap. I have pretty much come to terms with the fact we will need the IVF/ICSI so I've stopped spending any money which I normally would to save the pennies! 

CD 9 for me now just waiting to Ov could be anything from CD14 - CD18! Will start using OPKs tomorrow as these new ones give you a presurge as well as the main surge before Ov so should be able to tell me up to 4 days prior to OV. 


Happy - Have you had your test results yet - FX for good news for you. Any more signs of OV?

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks girls :hugs: 

Happy - I think I've heard of that before. Having cysts but not necessarily pcos. I'd think it would mean the cysts are present but you don't have the other symptoms like the weight gain, weird hair growth, insulin resistance etc. hopefully the docs can tell you more! 

Banana - it totally sucks when everyone around you is pregnant. My friend told me right away but knew how hard is take it. She's basically telling me to love vicariously through her and feel free to permanently attach my hand to her belly! Haha it's sweet of her but of course not at all the same. Which she knows. It's hard. Try to maintain your friendships. I had a friend and she and I were dating guys at the same time and planning weddings. She ended up marrying the guy but my guy ended up breaking my heart big time. For months I avoided her and wouldn't talk to her etc simply because it was too hard to hear all about their wedding and how wonderful her guy was. Now years later I'm married to my sweetheart and very happy but my friendship with her is basically nothing more than the occasional Facebook post. I let my depression consume me and wasn't there for her as a friend during an important event in her life and we've never come back from it. It's hard Hun, I know. That's what we're here for! Try to keep your friendships enact even though its hard. :hugs: 

Talked to my doc office and the referrals is in the works! Should be sent to the fertility office in next few days then I can call to schedule! They said it may be a couple months before I get in to see then but in very happy something is happening!


----------



## HappyCpl

Well ladies, looks like this is an anov cycle for me. My follie hasn't changed. Will wait a week, take a test in case there is a miracle? And if neg will take Provera. Dr bumped me up to 100mg of Clomid. Fun times. Feeling down at the moment but still hopeful. 

Banana and Mama I'm sorry y'all are having a difficult time with your friends being prego. I understand how you feel though. Prayers for you ladies and you consults!


----------



## HappyCpl

Ok I'm completely confused. I just went to the bathroom and there was TONS of EWCM. Neither of my ovaries looked like I was about to OV... I don't understand why I'm havin EWCM and my cervix is high, soft, and open just like when I'm about to OV... I guess I'm going to watch my temps and if it looks like I "ovulate" I may wait on AF to show before I take the Provera.


----------



## elt1013

Sounds like you better get to bding girl! Maybe just a delayed o this time. I had a couple of those. Good luck!!


----------



## banana07

Hey Girls

Mama - Thanks for your post it really hit home about relationships breaking now unnecessarily. I think I'm going to text my friend this afternoon and tell her, I'm sorry I wasn't more excited for her, I'm sure she knows I was lying with my reasons for not meeting them last week, esp since they would have announced to each other they were preg I'm sure at that stage they would have both realised why I wasn't there. 

Happy - your temp has taken a little jump - fx it goes up again tomorrow plus with the ewcm, I think Elt is right you need to get bding!!. Is it the next cycle you are taking the 100mg of clomid? 

Elt - How are you getting on - over 1/2 way there now wow!!!

Issac - How are you getting on ?? Where are you in your cycle??

Afm, I emailed one of the fertility clinics yesterday to ask if I had to be refered by a consultant (who would cost me &#8364;150 / £120 / $180 just for the pleasure of telling me she was referring me or if my GP could do it - who would be free. They emailed back that they are a private clinic so I don't need referral from anyone and send me the registration form so I'm going to be almost 2 cycles ahead of what I would have been. 

The old time line was - Cycle 15 starting on 1st August - Consultant visit on 13th August - End of August by the time she sends of referral letters and they contact me to make an apt - Cycle 16 starting 1st September - Mid - End of September when appointment is available. Very earliest treatment could start is Cycle 17 starting 1st October. 

The new timeline is - Send registration form off now to make apt for end of this cycle - Cycle 15 starting 1st August - Fertility clinic conulstation 1st week in August. Hopefully starting the most suitable treatment in Cycle 16 starting 1st September!

Also, had a neg opk yesterday morning but had really bad cramps last night so took one just before bed and to my surprise I had a flashing smiley face. I am using the dual surge digis which track the rise in estrogen before the LH surge. so the flashing smiley face means you are at high fertility and then the usual solid one means the LH surge has been detected and you are at peak fertility so gives you 4 days of positives instead of the ususal 2 which I suppose makes sense since sperm can live for 3-5 days plus gives more time to be prepared, DH had just dosed off asleep when I read the result last night, if it had been a solid smiley I would have panicked and had to wake him up as he was going very early this morning but thankfully because it was only a flashing one, I told him this morning so we both know we are doing it tonight. Also had a tiny bit of ewcm this morning just a tiny bit. I'm only CD11 tho - very strange!!! Then again I have read about people having flashing smileys for anything up to 6-8 days!!!! The usual is about 2 tho. He was flashing again this morning. 

So my bding plan is 

Tuesday afternoon (done0
Thursday night
Saturday Morning
Sunday afternoon 

or whenever I get a solid smiley we will do it for that day and next day. Will see how it goes. This is our last cycle before the fertility clinic then we will have one more cycle probably before any treatment i.e IVF or something starts. 

Wow - Rant over!!! :D


----------



## HappyCpl

This cycle was Clomid free. Next cycle we go up to 100mg. I think my body is trying, but
I really don't see it happening. I didn't have any follicles close enough to OV on my ultrasound. 

Banana good luck with the clinic appointment. That's awesome you were able to get in without the referral. 

Elt and runner how are you ladies coming along?


----------



## banana07

Ok so a little bit confused. As I said in previous post I had flashing smiley for the last 2 days. I'm CD12 now and this morning noticed I had the old digi kit as well as the new advanced one so of course I peed on both of them. The older one came up negative so I presumed the advanced one would come up flashing again but no it was solid. Now I'm very confused, CD12 is so early and if I hadn't bought the advanced ones I would still be on a negative Opk. So pretty much

CD10 @ 9.30am - Negative
[email protected] 11.30pm - Flashing 
CD11 @ 8.30am - Flashing
[email protected] 10.30pm - Flashing (Bd'd)
CD12 @ 10am - Solid on Advanced & Negative on regular digi

What do you ye think, am I about to Ov?? Which is more correct?? Why is it so early?? Its been 2 days early every month since I started clomid! in 4 months I've went from pos opk on CD18 to CD12!!

Happy - Your temp seems to have stayed up this morning. Are you using OPKs???

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana my experience with the standard digits was that it would be negative but a regular OPK would be a blaring positive. Honey, just start BD'ing! Haha 

I am not using OPK's as this month we were really just trying to take a break until the dr decided on the HCG injection which I ended up not getting. I'm really wondering about my chart... On CD14 and 15 I had borderline creamy/watery CM but because of my ultrasound, I put it as creamy. Looking at my chart, could it be possible that I ovulated then?


----------



## banana07

I dunno Happy You did have your usual temp dip on CD15 along with the watery cm, but your temps really don't indicate ov. Maybe you geared up to do it. If your temp stays up another day or two you should get crosshairs I think maybe????

Yeah going doing lots of baby dancing now over the weekend! 

Hopefully the regular digi will give me a solid line tonight or tomorrow and that will explain everything that maybe the advanced one is just more sensitive! Can't believe I'm only CD12 tho so early for me! 

:D


----------



## banana07

Oh dear lord the confusion just deepens even tho thought it would become clearer! Just home drom work fully expecting a solid smiley on both kits or at least still on the advanced but no I think I might have had a false positive as when I came home it was still stuck on the solid smiley I read a post earlier where a girl had the same problem and clear blue had replace the product for her. But I had an unopened packet that amazon sent me by accident so opened it and used the New monitor test stick holder thingy. Regular digi came back negative and advanced negative too. So now Im really really confused?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## banana07

Two negative this morning with fmu. How can it go drom flashing to blank? Really really bad cramps this morning too.


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana, is there any way you can get ahold of a regular OPK? I know you ordered those offline. I will not buy the digital ones again. Esp after my exp and now yours.


----------



## banana07

Oh I could but I've spent so much on these bloody ones. Its still quite early I think I'm just going to keep testing twice a day the flashing smileys only indicate high estrogen which comes before your LH surge but I'm sure there are other reasons I could have higher then normal estrogen maybe. The solid smiley was def a false positive. So as far as I am concerned I haven't got a positive yet feck the flashing ones. 

I'm still only CD13 so will continue on testing Bd 3 days ago, yesterday, today and going for it again tomorrow eve and every day or second day until I get my crosshairs. 

Stupid opks always panic me or confuse me!!!

You got your crosshairs - I knew one or two more temp rises would give it to you. Did you do enough Bding do you think??? Its not too late you used to ov quite late before you took clomid didn't you ??? Delighted for you :) If I do ov soon we won't be a million miles apart in our cycles! We were matching for a while then ended up totally different!!

:D


----------



## banana07

Two more negatives again on both standard digi and advanced didi - CD13 @ 9pm


----------



## elt1013

Digis were NEVER positive for me, and I obviously ovulated! They were always a waste of money for me!


----------



## banana07

Ha fertility friend just put me at ov on cd11! I dunno a bit unlikely but then again I did have the flashing smiley fairly consistently den nothing since. Cd 11 who weird!!


----------



## banana07

Yeah am starting to hear some very bad stories about the digI ones I think when I ring them Monday to complain about the two faulty ones I got and if they offer to send out New ones ill ask for regular digi. But in saying that i used the regular digi ones for months last year and got a smiley face every single month???


----------



## banana07

Oh dear I seem to have taken over this thread over the weekend with my annoying and confusing opks!!! Hope no one minds its just so confusing and frustrating and it getting worse! As it turns out my positive on the advanced was not negative as I read on the clearblue website that if you get a flashing smiley it will disappear after 8mins but if you get a solid one it will stay on the screen for 48hours so you cannot test again. Of course I checked after that which was exactly 48hours and it was gone. Stick is working perfectly again now. But Now I have

CD10 - am - Negative on Advanced
CD10 - pm - Flashing on Advanced
CD11 - am - Flashing on Advanced
CD11 - pm - Flashing on Advanced 
CD12 - am - Solid on Advanced & Negative on Standard Digi
CD12 - pm - (solid smiley remained so I thought it was broke so opened a new advanced kit 2). Negative on Advanced 2 & Negative on Standard Digi
CD13 - am - Negative on both advanced & Digi
CD13 - pm - Negative on both advanced & Digi
CD14 - am - Negative on both advanced & Digi
CD14 - pm - Flashing on Advanced & Negative on standard digi
CD15 - am - Flashing on Advanced & Solid on standard digi

FF had given me crosshairs for CD11 - which I really thought was off but when I put what I now know wasn't a false positive on the advanced digi as positive on CD12 it took them away. 

I worked ahead last night and if my temps had stayed up for the next 3 days it would give me crosshairs for CD12 which would have made more sense. 

But of course that would be to straight forward had a huge temp dip this morning 36.1/ 97.07 checked it 3 times and was the same everytime. And the positive OPK this morning...


I think we are covered for bding either way and I know that's what matters but its just so frustrating. Maybe I'm not going to Ov at all this month and I Just keep gearing up to but the follies aren't mature enough? I did take clomid this month but it wasn't as effective last month as it was the 1st month progesterone went from 150 - 80 on the same dose so maybe its even less this month. I have read a lot of things about clomid stopping working or becoming less effective as the cycle goes on hence why people have to up their dose. I think Mama had the same problem. 

Sorry for the long rant but as I said super frustrated!

How is everyone else this morning??

:)


----------



## banana07

Ok with the new opk results if my temp rises for the next 3 days and based on the big dip I had this morning - it will give me crosshairs for today CD15. We have done it the last 2 days. But.... my bad cramps have gone, they were really bad CD12ish, still have faint cramps but nothing as bad as usual and last week????

Best just keep bding!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Looking at your temps, it looks like today is O day. Maybe you are releasing 2 :) or may we you tried to on day 12 and it didn't happen. I bet you have a temp jump tomorrow. Honey, I don't get it either. I went to the dr on day 21 and didn't have a follie big enough to OV but yet I did the very next day? None of this is making sense to me anymore with charting. What is important is you have your days covered. Unfortunately, We didn't :( Try to relax now and let nature take its course. You have done all you can do at this point. You have your specialist appt set up? It'll happen hun.


----------



## banana07

Thanks Happy - Yes I think today could be the day only thing putting me off is the previous solid opk, and my cm is gone back to creamy again and I've almost no cramps. Going to keep doing it. Would be so delighted if I got two solid smileys today or tomorrow - would explain everything! 

looks like we are both having a confusing cycle Happy! 

Fertility clinic called me this morning. They had an apt for 30th July but we are away and the witch is due that week so I put it of to the 7th August. Said they will probably do a few blood tests and maybe scans. Excited that's its happening but devastated that it has actually came to these measures. 

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh confusing is an understatement. I understand your frustrations, but at least you are moving forward with a plan. That is what's important. I went to go pick up my Clomid for next cycle and the pharmacy wouldn't let me have both so I could take the 100mg. WTH? She said my insurance would only let me have 5 not 10. My insurance doesn't cover it anyway... Then she said that's how my dr called it in... So I just called his office. I also left a message with the nurse as I needed to ask some questions about my labs that we didn't get to discuss as he was off to a delivery.


----------



## banana07

Oh that's annoying about your clomid Happy - At least you went to get it now and not the day you were due to take it - at least you have a couple of days to get it sorted but of course fx you won't need it. You did say tho that you don't think your covered bding wise. When did you bd??

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

4 days before and 2 days after. We were both so down after going to the dr we didn't feel up to it. ESP when we were told I prob wouldn't ovulate soon if at all...


----------



## HappyCpl

Labs are all within normal limits. Calling in a new script too. So now... We wait...


----------



## banana07

Oh that is quite a gap. Least it must be nice not to be driving yourself crazy in the tww. I am just sitting on the bed waiting for opk results to flash up at me. Oh there it is blank on the regular digi which was smiley this morning and flashing on the advanced. Seriously not one bit of consitency all week grrr.... :(

I have a feel I won't ov this month at all its just teasing me. I am sure I haven't ov'd yet due to temps of course but also the flashing smiley predicts estrogen and that is meant to be pretty low after you ov so I doubt it would pick it up if I had O'd. So the solid opk this morning is another mystery!!!


----------



## elt1013

banana07 said:


> Oh dear I seem to have taken over this thread over the weekend with my annoying and confusing opks!!! Hope no one minds its just so confusing and frustrating and it getting worse! As it turns out my positive on the advanced was not negative as I read on the clearblue website that if you get a flashing smiley it will disappear after 8mins but if you get a solid one it will stay on the screen for 48hours so you cannot test again. Of course I checked after that which was exactly 48hours and it was gone. Stick is working perfectly again now. But Now I have
> 
> CD10 - am - Negative on Advanced
> CD10 - pm - Flashing on Advanced
> CD11 - am - Flashing on Advanced
> CD11 - pm - Flashing on Advanced
> CD12 - am - Solid on Advanced & Negative on Standard Digi
> CD12 - pm - (solid smiley remained so I thought it was broke so opened a new advanced kit 2). Negative on Advanced 2 & Negative on Standard Digi
> CD13 - am - Negative on both advanced & Digi
> CD13 - pm - Negative on both advanced & Digi
> CD14 - am - Negative on both advanced & Digi
> CD14 - pm - Flashing on Advanced & Negative on standard digi
> CD15 - am - Flashing on Advanced & Solid on standard digi
> 
> FF had given me crosshairs for CD11 - which I really thought was off but when I put what I now know wasn't a false positive on the advanced digi as positive on CD12 it took them away.
> 
> I worked ahead last night and if my temps had stayed up for the next 3 days it would give me crosshairs for CD12 which would have made more sense.
> 
> But of course that would be to straight forward had a huge temp dip this morning 36.1/ 97.07 checked it 3 times and was the same everytime. And the positive OPK this morning...
> 
> 
> I think we are covered for bding either way and I know that's what matters but its just so frustrating. Maybe I'm not going to Ov at all this month and I Just keep gearing up to but the follies aren't mature enough? I did take clomid this month but it wasn't as effective last month as it was the 1st month progesterone went from 150 - 80 on the same dose so maybe its even less this month. I have read a lot of things about clomid stopping working or becoming less effective as the cycle goes on hence why people have to up their dose. I think Mama had the same problem.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant but as I said super frustrated!
> 
> How is everyone else this morning??
> 
> :)

Relax banana...maybe the digis weren't wrong at all! It looks to me like your body tried to ovulate (hence the positives), but didn't and is trying again right now! I had this happen to me a couple times too...so frustrating and confusing!!


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Looking at your temps, it looks like today is O day. Maybe you are releasing 2 :) or may we you tried to on day 12 and it didn't happen. I bet you have a temp jump tomorrow. Honey, I don't get it either. I went to the dr on day 21 and didn't have a follie big enough to OV but yet I did the very next day? None of this is making sense to me anymore with charting. What is important is you have your days covered. Unfortunately, We didn't :( Try to relax now and let nature take its course. You have done all you can do at this point. You have your specialist appt set up? It'll happen hun.

Not to be nosey happy, but when did you bd this cycle? The one month I thought we didn't have a chance because we only bd once (compared to several times other months) was the month I got pregnant! And remember runnergrl got preg from one bd also!!


----------



## elt1013

Oh sorry happy...I missed your post about the bding...there is still a slight chance though!


----------



## elt1013

Oh ladies...I'm so sorry about all the confusion you are having. I don't miss those days at all!! Just remember that all of this is for good reason and keep your heads up :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you Elt. I read they can live up to six days. But I'm not going to hold onto hope this month. If it happens, praise God, but if it doesn't, oh well better luck next time. It feels pretty good to feel so laid back this time. Haha. My bbs are terrible sore and have been since the day of OV so maybe it really did happen. My body thinks so anyways. Haha. I just don't want to take the Provera so if AF is gonna show, I hope she comes in her own.


----------



## HappyCpl

How are you feeling Elt?


----------



## elt1013

Pretty good...now that I'm past all the sickness for the most part. I'm feeling him wiggle and kick a lot now, and I can definitely feel that he's growing a ton, lol! Body aches seem worse this pregnancy, but that's probably because I'm heavier this time around. I have got to get around to getting some boy clothes though, as we have a ton of girl stuff, but no boy stuff.


----------



## banana07

Hey ELt thanks for you posts. God how exciting to feel him moving around!! That part freaked me out the last time but I was young and unprepared - hoping to enjoy it more this time! Can't believe your half way there :) 

Yeah I think I have given up on the opks, last night was a flashing advanced and blank standard same again this morning. We have dtd lots and will try it again tonight, although I think we are both reaching our limit! 

Slight temp rise this morning but still below normal hopefully it will go up tomorrow again otherwise I guess I'm not ovulating. 

I was starting to have cold feet about the ivf even tho we haven't even went for the appointment yet but after seeing them stupid opks this morning again I just want it to be over and done with now. I hope they let us go straight for ivf I don't want to waste time with their low odds on iui. Seriously loosing patience. In a very bad mood today don't know why to I this dtd tonight will be a struggle and it won't even be like a nice cuddle in bed - DH is leaving for work at 8.30pm so we will have to dtd between 6pm & 8.30pm just not very romantic but then again can't complain sex has been ridiculously good the last few days dunno why just on a good streak I suppose!! 

:)


----------



## banana07

Driving myself nuts - have just decided no more opks this cycle just temping and lots more bding. 

I worked ahead on ff again and if my temp had rose enough this morning and for next 2 day I would get crosshairs for CD15 (yesterday), if my temp rises sharp enough tomorrow and following 2 days I'll get crosshairs for CD16 (today) or if it rises slowly for the next 4 days I'll get crosshairs for CD17 (tomorrow). 

Really loosing hope this month feel so out already and I haven't even ovulated yet.


----------



## banana07

No temp rise this morning grrrr.... have a feeling I'm not going to ov at all now :( Typical after the HSG your meant to be super fertile but I can't even pop out a bloody egg and of course I had the silly romantic notion of being one of those people who get pregnant just after they book their IVF consultation. Seriously pissed off :(


----------



## HappyCpl

:hug: I'm sorry banana. It'll happen Hun. Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## banana07

Thanks happy. God I wish I was happy! Having a huge eight with dh he won't talk to me at all won't even look at me. I was really upset all day today been in tears half of it went on a wee rant when I got home about ivf only having 41% chance of giving us a baby etc etc and he just went mad saying he was so so sick of me being pessimistic all time never ever thinking positive. He has no idea how much harder this is for me I know its hard for him too but he doesn't have to deal with poas every bloody day, taking medication that messes up your hormones., getting bloods taken every month, seeing the negative pregnancy tests., constantly trying to find New ways to try., having horrible painful dye injected into you or doctors sticking their hand up your good China. Longing not just for a child but to be pregnant.
And if i really wanted to go into it I could tell him the reason glee been so pessimistic over the last few years is because, I got sick of being optimistic Joe being constantly disappointed mostly because of


----------



## banana07

Because of him and his actions over previous years.

Sorry now rant over :'(


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey banana, sorry you and DH have been fighting. Are y'all better now? TTC is so stressful on a marriage especially when there are difficulties. I don't know your past with DH, but my DH has struggled with our TTC journey as well. You're right, they don't understand what it's like to POAS or to have their bits examined all the time. But they also go through the same emotions we do when AF shows up. We typically at least have a BFN before AF to prepare ourselves. Then they feel like they have to be strong for us and hold us up because we are a hormonal wreck. This is the perspective I've gotten from my DH. No they don't see it from our side, but we don't see it from their side either. 

I hope y'all are well.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi girls! Back from the most delightful 2 weeks hols in the glorious British sunshine can't express just how lovely and relaxing it was but it was so needed. So where to start I got my af currently cd 6 and not taking clomid again as I really don't like it, it made me ovulate nearly a week late and had a weird af with 2 days of light watery bleeding then 2 days of medium flow then nothing! Have our consultation with reproductive consultant next Monday so just getting prepared for that. Had to have some more blood tests etc for their requirements. Quite excited about it really, not feeling any sadness at all anymore just gonna go for it but won't be having ivf until new year as they think it's feasible for a couple to try for a full 2 years before ivf! It will be 2 years by then. We may try few rounds of iui but not sure? 

Anyhow girls happy glad you looked liked you ov'd eventually but sorry you didn't get some well timed bding in. How weird the ultrasound didn't show follicle unless of course it popped and disappeared? Gopd luck anyways. 

Banana- things don't sound too happy in your camp sp sorry your having troubles with your dh. It's something that should get better or at least it did with me and my dh. Try to not let it get you down and enjoy each other more. I know how hard it is with work etc and the daunting prospects of ivf etc! Your stronger than what you think! But always take comfort in that you are far luckier than others and already have a son. I know I may sound patronising but over the last year as sad as its been at times i have had to come to terms with maybe never having another child! I have finally found peace with myself but its a slow process. I will however go to the extra steps to try for another but after this will leave it in gods hands knowing we tried our hardest. And I agree with happy it is so hard for the men too I too have had every invasive test going but I think if he could my dh would happily swap places to lessen all that. Hopefully things are better now and you'll get through this difficult patch of your life. As I've said before your so young so chances of pregnancy and ivf working are still good xx


----------



## HappyCpl

Issac it's so nice to hear from ya. I'll be praying for your consult visit!

Banana, looks like its OV time! Go catch that eggy!!


----------



## Hann12

Hi all, just caught up with everything! 

Isaac - so glad you had a good holiday and you have such a great attitude towards it all. I really hope you are successful before the ivf. I think you are doing the right thing about the clomid too. 

Happy - sorry to see it looks like AF is arriving :( I know you thought timing was an issue this time, hopefully you'll get it right next cycle!

Banana - I am sorry you are having a tough time. I agree that men have no idea about the amount of stress we place ourselves in, all the poking and prodding plus the psychological traumas each month. I hope things are better now. I have no idea what's going on with the opks, just seems strange! Is it worth getting rid of the flashing ones and sticking to cheapies to see what they say?

Mama - hope you are okay, thinking of you!

Elt - not sure if I said congratulations on your little boy! Very exciting and glad you are well.

Runnergrl - is it nearly time? Good luck :)

Things good here, just been to menorca for a week which was lovely but not exactly relaxing! Since we've come back Henry's sleep has regressed which is annoying, Annabelle is also up a lot at night so we have taken her cot bars off and she seems a bit better for it. She was 2 on sat so we had a party. So crazy to think she's two already and such a little girl now. Funny to also think that this time last year was my last cycle before I got my bfp. Just goes to show how quickly things can change and I have every faith that things will change for you all. I'll try to be on more now anyway :)


----------



## banana07

Hey girls 

Thanks for yer replies, I have have really bad internet at home so only checking them out now in work. 

DH kissed and made up well for one day then it irrupted again but we are back on track now again. Looks like its an non ovulation cycle for me. So disappointed after expecting high fertility after the HSG but anyway we have apt in the fertility clinic on 7th August so only 2 weeks away really. 

Hann - So great to hear from you, wow that is mad almost a year since you got your BFP, feels like only a few months ago but obv the proof is in the pudding with little Henry!!! 

Issac - Glad you had such a good time - the weather has been just unreal hasn't it. Ours is starting to fade again but its still really warm just cloudy. I think we deserve it after the last few super bad winters and summers but I think you generally get better weather then us in the south of England rather then the north west of Ireland, I know my sister does anyway, I remember her sending me a pic of her on the beach one day and I had ds out playing in the snow!!! I really love your attitude, I am starting to relax a bit now, I've done everything I possibly could and fretting isn't going to change anything. I'm excited about going to the clinic next month but also sad that it actually came to it. 

We went mad bding this month just incase. Esp with such erratic BBT and 3 positive OPKs over a week apart !!! My Nipples have been so so sore since Thursday can barely let the air touch them and I've had horrible AF like cramps all weekend CD19 - CD22 so far - very strange way to early for the witch shortest cycle I have had was 28 days usually 31-33days. Very confusing cycle - just want it to be over now I think. 

I did notice one thing about my temps this month tho, I remember Issac saying to me my BBT was still quite high in the first few days of my cycle so I checked out older charts and my coverline was always between 36.4 - 36.6 so if we say 36.5 is my average coverline almost all my temps have been on or above that this whole cycle, maybe that's why my temps aren't showing an increase plus with the weather the way it has been here so hot that might affect it. The really low temp the other morning was when we slept with no duvet on the bed at all and the window open almost like sleeping outside!! Incase you US ladies haven't decked it - Irish are not used to this kind of heat!!!! We usually get 2-5 days of good warm sunny weather about May or June and then cool, wet and windy for the rest of the year!! Now we have had blazing 30degree heat for over 2 week and we had 2 good weeks in June too!! 

Had my Day21 bloods done today so will see what they say by the end of the week. 

We are going away to Dublin just the 3 of us for 3 days on Sunday so hopefully the weather will hold out. Only problem is now I've no idea when AF is going to show - hopefully she doesn't arrive when we're swimming or something!!

Mama - Hope your keeping ok - Thinking of you x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Just a quick thought banana regarding your chart and temps and no ov! Just wondering whether you may have a post luteal cyst caused by the clomid! Read up about it and let me know what you think! Did they thoroughly check your ovaries for follicles ehen doing hsg or did they just check for over spill of dye?


----------



## banana07

Hi Issac, I've had a look at the post luteal cyst you talked about. I had heard before of clomid causing cysts, I haven't found a huge amount of information except that elevated temps for the length of time I have had could indicate a cyst. Not sure what have a cyst means really. They only checked for overspill of dye during the HSG nothing else. 

Also read that below 36.5 is normal for before ovulation and over 36.5 for after which ties in with my theory that majority of my temps have been over 36.5 this month. 

Ah I dunno just going to hold out now till AF comes then have the fertility clinic on 7th August. Plus we are away next week so that should take my mind off it all! 

:)


----------



## banana07

Oh great - if it is a cyst it could be weeks or months before AF comes back :(


----------



## elt1013

banana07 said:


> Oh great - if it is a cyst it could be weeks or months before AF comes back :(

I think my luteal cyst cycle was 56 days, so not too bad. They are quite common really, especially on clomid! I'm sure AF will be back in no time and you can start a new cycle!


----------



## IsaacRalph

It was just a thought cuz you said you had a strange period too! When I had mine I had some light brown spotting for 3 days around af time and then after a further 3 weeks my proper af came and cyst disappeared! I got pregnant after this cycle!


----------



## banana07

Well I think the strange period was due to the hsg which I had on cd 1 so it must have just flushed all the blood out I think. 

Will give this cycle 35days which would be my longest yet and if no AF ill go to doc or actually day 37 Will be my fertility clinic apt. Just playing the great waiting game now!


----------



## banana07

Well its def a no ovulation cycle for me got my bloods back today only 6.9! Last month was 80 and previous month 150 all clomid cycles. Months before clomid were between 23.5 and 38.5 so its the lowest ever by a mile. I knew it with my temps but the confirmation is still devastating esp since we were expecting a super fertile cycle after the hsg we put a lot of bding effort in this month. Ah well just hope AF arrives when due next week. Still have pretty bad cramps. 

If I do have k cyst would that stop me from ov?


----------



## Hann12

Banana I'm so sorry that's rubbish! Do you just have to wait for AF to start now or can you get something to make it start? Hope you can get to the next cycle soon!

Having a tough time this week, Henry has gone from sleeping 8-12 hours to sleeping 3-6 hours at night, Annabelle is up constantly too. I can't believe its just the weather! I know it's really hot but tonight isn't too bad and he's done his worst sleep since he was 2 weeks old. I know he's still young and that's the way it is but with the both of them waking constantly at night I'm getting zero sleep and its just me in the day to look after them. I feel like I'm falling apart! Sorry I know I shouldn't moan because I know how lucky I am but I'm just feeling so helpless because things should be getting better not worse!


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh Hann I'm sorry the little ones are keeping y


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh Hann I'm sorry the little ones are keeping you up at night. Maybe Henry is about to go through a growth spurt :)

Banana, sorry to hear about your bloods. If I rembrt correctly, Elt and I both had anov cycles one month together and the very next month, Elt caught her eggy. Now here you and I are with anov cycles (despite what my temps show, I didn't ovulate as it was confirmed with ultrasound). I see history repeating itself! 

Anyone heard from runner? Wonder how she is coming along. 

Mama and Isaac, hope you ladies are doing well. 

Elt, you are getting closer and closer.


----------



## banana07

Hey Girls

Hann - I'm sorry about you getting now sleep, hopefully it is just a phase and it will pass soon. I remember DS went from sleeping 10-12 hours then the same. I'll be honest it lasted a while but he did get over it again. Fx it is just the weather. I haven't slept properly for over 3 weeks now! The heat is just unbearable! I'm sure I just have to wait for AF to start I'm only CD25 yet so earliest she is due is Sunday and latest is Friday. Hopefully she will just come I am usually fairly regular worst case my fertility clinic apt is on the following Wednesday which would be CD37 so if there is a cyst and she doesn't arrive hopefully they can prepscribe me something at that stage. I think its too early to consider jump starting my cycle yet, even tho I'm not ovulating I'm pretty regular so don't want to mess that up!


Happy - Ah no when was that confirmed? Strange we both having one now, you didn't take clomid this cycle did. I did which is what is worrying me! Fx history is repeating itself and its a good sign!! How are you anyway how is AF treating you. What your next plan of action???


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls sorry but about to add more doom and gloom this thread sure could do with some happy news. Looks as though my dh has got another uti one month after last so back on antibiotics abd a referral to urology in process. He was peeing blood last night! With one thing or another things seem against us at this time and doubt we will ever have another baby! Also had a major headache for 4 days solid and pain meds not touching. Thinking it may be side effect from not taking clomid? 

Banana sorry your having an anovulatory cycle you never know you could just ov really late fingers crossed. I know how it feels but stick with it and enjoy your days away. 

Hannah lovely to hear from you! Hoping your little cherubs find a little more sensible routine to follow soon. The heat is for sure going to affect them I know it has isaac. He has defo reached the terrible 2 stage and very very testing at times. Its hard work this parenting malarky. Keep in touch hun we miss you xx
Happy sorry about your last anov cycle too things have got to change for us girls soon.


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac - I'm sorry to hear that about you and DH. It'll happen Hun. I just know it. I'm with ya though, we need some good news here. It's been awhile. 

Banana - I had an ultrasound on day 14 and day 21. Neither one showed a follicle big enough and FF has me OV on day 22? Follie can't grow that fast in one day... I didn't take Clomid this cycle. So I start that back tomorrow with a nice big double dose. Going up to 100mg this time. AF is actually pretty light this go around. Which is a nice change.


----------



## banana07

I was thinking you didn't have another scan after ff said you ov'd. I suppose it is pretty unlikely. I was on the 100mg of clomid for the last 3 months. I actually had the worst side effects on the 50mg! the first month of 50mg didn't work on me but the second and third month on 100mg did work and the 100mg did not work at all this month. I wonder why they are doubling your dose if you were ovulating on the 50mg? Fx its the boost you need!

Oh Issac I'm sorry, it really does sometimes feel like the world is against us ttc! But I don't think you need to accept the fact you won't have another baby just yet, there is still lots of more stuff and time for you to try. Chin up - I know its hard trust me but this whole thing is a rollercoaster your down at the mo but you will pep up again! Your the most positive optimistic of the lot of us I think!! 

:)


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Oh Hann I'm sorry the little ones are keeping you up at night. Maybe Henry is about to go through a growth spurt :)
> 
> Banana, sorry to hear about your bloods. If I rembrt correctly, Elt and I both had anov cycles one month together and the very next month, Elt caught her eggy. Now here you and I are with anov cycles (despite what my temps show, I didn't ovulate as it was confirmed with ultrasound). I see history repeating itself!
> 
> Anyone heard from runner? Wonder how she is coming along.
> 
> Mama and Isaac, hope you ladies are doing well.
> 
> Elt, you are getting closer and closer.

Happy's right banana! I did have an anov cycle and got my bfp the next cycle when I ovulated early on CD12.

I'm also wondering about runnergrl...anyone heard from her?


----------



## HappyCpl

banana07 said:


> I was thinking you didn't have another scan after ff said you ov'd. I suppose it is pretty unlikely. I was on the 100mg of clomid for the last 3 months. I actually had the worst side effects on the 50mg! the first month of 50mg didn't work on me but the second and third month on 100mg did work and the 100mg did not work at all this month. I wonder why they are doubling your dose if you were ovulating on the 50mg? Fx its the boost you need!
> 
> Oh Issac I'm sorry, it really does sometimes feel like the world is against us ttc! But I don't think you need to accept the fact you won't have another baby just yet, there is still lots of more stuff and time for you to try. Chin up - I know its hard trust me but this whole thing is a rollercoaster your down at the mo but you will pep up again! Your the most positive optimistic of the lot of us I think!!
> 
> :)

He doesn't think I'm truely releasing an egg. He thinks my body is going through the motions but its just not happening. Weird... I know. But my ovaries are so cystic. I'm going to end up with hyper stimulation and get preggo with 3 or 4. 

This cycle will run like this:
CD5-9: 100mg Clomid
CD12: ultrasound for follie check followed by HCG injection if follie is big enough.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck with this cycle happy have all my fingers crossed for you! Maybe the trigger shot is what you need! 
Well I have some good news in a sense. Went to work today ( I'm a nurse on an emergency admissions unit) and so happened to be looking after a urology patient with kidney stones. When his consultant come to see him I took him to the side and asked for advice about my dh and his urinary problems. Well blow me down he offered to see him on Tuesday coming so I'm super pleased we have cut out the middle man and no annoying waiting times. He should be offered some sort of imaging on Tuesday so hopefully we'll have more idea what's happening. Of course if its related to his prostate it could very well be making conceiving problematic! But more concerned about him being healthy than ttc atm. 
Hope everyone else is ok?
Cd 12 today still negative opk's and giving dh a rest until smiley face comes abd then we'll bd a couple of times I suppose.


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac how is DH feeling? Glad he is able to get into see the urologist so quickly. Maybe getting him fixed up will result in good news for y'all. 

So day 8 and AF is still hanging out. Odd. Normally she's only here 5-6 days. 7 max. Oh well. Trucking along with Clomid. Can't tell much difference, but the scan will tell.


----------



## elt1013

Just stopped in to say :hi: everyone and good luck this cycle!


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac how did DH's appointment go?


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana how are you holding up? Any changes?


----------



## runnergrl

just wanted to let you all know I still check on you often and am still pulling for your BFP's! AFM- still miserably pregnant and hoping baby decides to show up sooner rather than later!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hang in there. He's just cooking and making sure he' nice and done. I know you're ready!


----------



## HappyCpl

With the extra dose I have noticed I am having a lot more CM this time. This morning it was a little pink in there. Not a lot. Maybe pea sized. Going for ultrasound in the morning. Wish me luck. 

Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck happy!


----------



## moonlyte

Wow seems a lucky thread.i m on cd9 .its my 2nd cycle on TTC.i had previous 2 miscarriage and one child who is 18 months.i m cautiously waiting to be pregnant again..wish me luck ladies..anyone wanna join me


----------



## HappyCpl

Welcome and good luck moonlyte. This is quite the lucky thread. Lots of great ladies in here. Even the ones who have gone on to have BFP they have hung around to support those of us who are still on the journey. I am on cycle 20 CD12. We are close in days. Going for a follie check today. Not expecting it to be ready yet but we'll see how well I'm responding to the extra Clomid. 

Please stick around. Are you doing anything in particular or just going about it the old fashioned way?


----------



## HappyCpl

Well my appt didn't go as hoped. There is nothing on my right ovary, however there is a "cyst" on my left measuring 1.6cm. The tech says it doesn't look like a typical follicle rather more like a luteal cyst. She said that it doesn't mean it can't turn into something so we should go home and have fun anyways. My dr is out of the office until Monday so I have to call then and see what they want me to do. May want a recheck next week.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls and welcome moonlyte! I agree this is a fab thread but sometimes cuz us old timers have known of each other for a long time new girls tend not to stick around! Stay with us and good luck! 
So happy hope the scan goes well and you have some juicy follies
Banana how did the few days away go? Good I hope and nice and relaxed leading up to your fertility app! 
We had our app Monday gone and all reallly positive. If nothing happens we'll syart by having a few iui's in the autumn then come new year if unsuccessful we will try ivf but only once! She said all my blood tests scans and marks sperm count and quality good! We don't need any extra tests as all done on the nhs including hiv tests etc. We're good to go come Oct. Got my smiley face on cd 15 so have been bding most days hoping to get lucky beforehand. Dh had his urology app and he has to have more tests including flow test and Cystoscopy, he's much better now though thank god! 

Anyway just also want to wish runnergrl the best of wishes With your labour, can't wait to see some pics of your prince xx


----------



## banana07

Hey girls long time again I know! 

Issac delighted your dh got seen so quickly. What a great stroke of luck which seems fairly rare these days! Glad you got your smiley hope your having lots of fun!!! 

Happy sorry to scan didn't go as well as you hoped but it is still very early for you so fx they start growing now and you get rechecked next week. 

Welcome moonlyte, as the other girls said this is a great thread its been going well over a year now. Do stick around nice to have a New member and fresh perspective! 

Runnergirl best of luck thinking of you! X 

Afm, thinking issac was right about the cyst cd34 today and no sign of AF longest cycle I've ever had was 35days earlier this year. I wish she would just come so I can get on with next cycle. Checked my temp this morning for first time all week didn't bother after got bloodconfirming I def didn't ov, I told we didn't I can't remember blood were only 6.9 on cd21 so no shadow of a doubt I didn't ov. Anyway took my temp this morning and its still up 98.47/36.92. So a cyst sounds likely. Don't even feel like AF is coming thought I did while we were away but all that cramps etc gone again now. 

Any word from mama?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Banana you could've ovulated late in your cycle any ov symptoms apart from the earlier ones? You need to test for pregnancy also! Is it worth ringing your fertility peeps up to see if they can check on uss? Sometimes they can grow quite big! Just tell them what's happening and I'm sure they'll arrange that. 
2dpo for me this tww is gonna drag! Only 2 more cycles after this one until fertilty treatment begins, Omg!
Happy sorry didn't see your post before mine sorry the scan didn't go as hoped! Fx'd you have some good news next week, much love xx


----------



## banana07

I did think about testing but can't bring myself to do it I know its going to be a bfn. Have fertility apt Wednesday and Monday a bank holiday here so no pointing anything Tuesday Will wait and see what the clinic says if she not here by den. If I wasn't going for apt on Wednesday I would prob ring to ask for scan

Least you know your in the tww now! Fx crossed for you how long is your lp usually?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana my lp is usually about 15 days long without fail hopefully this time it will last until 9 months! 
Think you should test with hpt it will be one of the first things anyone asks at your app. Good luck for wed xx


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac - Glad to hear thing are going well. Good luck in your TWW. I hope there is no need for fertility treatments :)

Banana - I'm in agreement with Isaac. ESP since there was little to know AF. 

AFM - just having fun this month. I'm thinking that "follicle" may have turned into just that based on my temp this morning. We shall see.


----------



## banana07

Gave in yesterday and tested of course bfn as expected. Cd36 I think now. Just tomorrow den fertility apt Wednesday. Just wish it was Wednesday already. Had a tough day yesterday my best friend was over most of the day and she is really showing now that was fine made her dinner etc. Had to have glass of wine and a deep breath when shewed all was fine until dh informed me our other pregnant friends who also have a little baby were on their way out. Was lovely to see them of course but seeing dh holding the little baby I had to leave the room for a min. 

Happy it def looks like you could be about to ov and its right on schedule for you too.fx for you x


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana I hope you can get some answers tomorrow. Good luck with your appointment. I'm sorry you had a difficult time with your friends and seeing DH with the little one. It's hard for me to see my DH with little ones but its also so heart warming. I know he'll be such a good father. Try to keep positive thoughts hun. I'll be praying for ya. 

Based on previous months, today should be OV day. CD16 and I tend to OV on the up side of a sharp downward spike. Cervix is soft and open this morning. Frustrated we didn't get the "big one" last night. But we'll try again tonight.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck today banana thinking of you! 
Hey happy looks like you've ovulated woo hoo, good luck to you too xx


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you Isaac. How us the TWW treating you?

Good luck today banana


----------



## banana07

Hi girls. Thanks for the well wishes and whooo happy hope you got lots of bding in! 

Were back from the fertility clinic. Doc is 100% certain I have not ov on any of the 7 cycles I showed himday 21bloods for which makes it most likely I haven't ov at all in the last 14 cycles and its all been a huge waste of time we never stood a chance.

He was really nice wish I had went sooner. His plan is. 

Got bloods taken today both of us. Checking my amh levels etc. Dh had to get a blood test done before they can take a sperm analysis which is booked in for. This sperm analysis is different from the standard hospital one it Will have recommendations on it as in Will say this sperm is suitable for natural conception or iui, ivf or icsi so pretty much this sa Will totally determine our next step. If the analysis comes back good or ok he Will put of on tamoxifen instead of the clomid with scans and clones and a trigger shot at the right time possibly injectables too depends on my amh levels. He wants to do that between 3-6 cycles den we would look at iui and finally ivf but it Will all depend on dh sa results. He is booked in for 19th august if AF hasn't shown for me by then I Will go with him for a scan to see what's going on with me and get something to kick start it. Either way when we do confirm next step which Will most likely me on the medication and natural intercourse I need ascan on day 2 and day 9 possibly another depending on how the follies are so that's 4 trips that are 3hours long in the next month. Will be a lot plus taking the day off work each time but has to be done I suppose. 
so I know I should be feeling happy that we are now Hz the right place talking to tin right people and doing something at Im so cross that between the gp and other consultant not between the two of them over the last year could tell me I wasn't ovulation and pretty much pissing against the wind. Really angry at them. It was so blatantly obvious to these guys

Anyway rant over! How is everyone else.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana I'm a bit confused as to how they feel you haven't ovulated at all over the last year or so? Evidence clearly suggests you have and most of uour charts are biphasic and your progesterone has showed high levels of progesterone especially the over 100 cycle! You've had ov symptoms too which has coincided with a temp rise positive opk's some months, ewcm and pains! If I were you and it's just a suggestion I would have few months off meds and chart to see what happens. Hopfully your amh will come back good so hopefully no rush to hurry things along. Glad your not rushing into the ivf as it maybe unnecessary but you should trust your body and see if you can ovulate in next few months. Hoping the dh sperm analysis goes well. Sorry if I sound forthright but you have clear evidence you have ovulated for some months. Yes you haven't this month but I think you've had a cyst or something but if I remember your periods were always quite regular give or take a few days. Usually in women who don't ovulate periods are few and far between. Good luck with everything though xx
Happy yeah fine here, got my family visiting so keeping my mind of it all. 6 dpo and no symptoms at all. O expect to get my period as usual. Oh well xx


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Hey banana I'm a bit confused as to how they feel you haven't ovulated at all over the last year or so? Evidence clearly suggests you have and most of uour charts are biphasic and your progesterone has showed high levels of progesterone especially the over 100 cycle! You've had ov symptoms too which has coincided with a temp rise positive opk's some months, ewcm and pains! If I were you and it's just a suggestion I would have few months off meds and chart to see what happens. Hopfully your amh will come back good so hopefully no rush to hurry things along. Glad your not rushing into the ivf as it maybe unnecessary but you should trust your body and see if you can ovulate in next few months. Hoping the dh sperm analysis goes well. Sorry if I sound forthright but you have clear evidence you have ovulated for some months. Yes you haven't this month but I think you've had a cyst or something but if I remember your periods were always quite regular give or take a few days. Usually in women who don't ovulate periods are few and far between. Good luck with everything though xx
> Happy yeah fine here, got my family visiting so keeping my mind of it all. 6 dpo and no symptoms at all. O expect to get my period as usual. Oh well xx

I wondered the same thing banana...seems that you did ovulate some of the past cycles...why don't they think so?


----------



## Hann12

Hi Girls! 

Have I Missed Runnergrls news? Hope shes okay!

Just had a read up, Issac its great that things are looking good and you have a plan in motion. Hopefully it will happen before ivf etc though 

Banana - I have to say I wondered why they think you've not ovulated at all? I'm guessing there was other results that showed differently. Its good to have a plan in place though, thats the main thing! Hopefully now you are under consultant care it won't take long. 

Happy - hope you are BD and catching that egg!

Elt - how are you doing? Time is going so fast! 

Things are much better now, after 2 weeks of Henry waking up at night he's reverted to sleeping again so I am a happy mummy! Annabelles still rubbish at night but hey one out of two isn't bad! Started to exercise, joined a class run by exmilitary men and we do an hour of crazy exercises in the park three times a week. Determined to get back to pre pregnancy (and I mean before Annabelle) weight/body. I'm not actually too far off now, just toning needed!! 
Also trying to think of ways to convince DH we should have a 3rd (if we can!). Makes me sad to think we won't have another baby. I can't believe Henry is 12 weeks and already losing his newborn/little baby looks. Yes he is 12 weeks and I want another lol but I will leave it a bigger gap this time - probably not for another 2 -3 years, if I'm able to!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann - I think it's great you want another. Give DH a year or two and it won't take much convincing. 

Haven't heard much from runner lately. Hope all is well. 

Isaac - sounds like you have some good distractions keeping you occupied. 

Banana - I was in the same boat with you when my dr told me I probably wasnt ovulating. If I was it wasn't good strong eggs. I hope they get you straightened out and you have a BFP soon :) 

Looks like I didn't OV after all. Ugh. I'm having lots of pelvic pressure and a "full" feeling. It's easing up some today so maybe with this next temp drop its the real deal. Lots of BD :)


----------



## banana07

Hey girls. 

None of my 7 blood tests indicated ovulation except the two on 2nd and 3rd month of clomid but we put 2 and 2 together night before the consultant apt and realised they were the two months I used the natural progesterone cream I used clomid the month before and my bloods were 5 ( only found this out yesterday cause docs nurse gave me wrong results over phone grrrrr) and this month on clomid they were only 6. Previous months they were in in 20s he said it need to be 50 even tin doc said 40 and Im nearly sure hann said 30 ages ago. I've never really had much ewcm just I tiny bit every other month. In relation to the opk I don't trust them 1 bit not after the 3 positives over k week apart this month and them being positive on one test and negative on another with same urine. He said my body is prob gearing up to ov every month but the eggs aren't mature enough to pop out but there was prob just barely enough of a temp rise of give me crosshairs so then I would lake the progesterone cream which would give me a false day 21 test. I really do believe him he really sounded like he knew what he was talking about so much more den anyone else I have seen and I like the way his approach is not to crack a peanut with a sledge hammer. Ivf heard of other clinics in the asda that nearly have your cheque book out and you on the ivf table before they even as your name like.


----------



## banana07

Have to run think I smell something burning Will reply back to everyone after dinner


----------



## Hann12

That actually makes sense banana, the progesterone cream would alter the results. As for the numbers the month I got my BFP my progesterone (with cream) was 35, I am sure that a number of 15 or more shows ovulation but they need to see a number of 30+ to sustain a pregnancy. It sounds like these people know what they are talking about which is the main thing


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww han I'm sure dh will agree tp having a 3rd when the time comes I'm sure you can butter him up! Really glad things seem to be settling now. 
Banana still not convinced about the non ovulation theory but they are thr experts in getting people pregnantso hopefully it won't be too long before you get your bfp. What are your plans this month I see you got your af? Hope your ok! 
Happy I think it looks like you've ovulated fx'd. 
In other news my other best friend had a baby girl yesterday called her arily she was 6lb 1oz. That's both of my best friends who have had their babies now and they are both stopping at 2. Had a bit of an emotional day yesterday cuz of this and the fact family went home. It appears like the world has been against me and dh since we've been married last year and crap things keep happening and everyone o know is living the dream. 2 of my best friends have been lucky enough to have one of each children and we can't even get pregnant with a 2nd! On a proper downer atm and have more worry cuz of dh he has further tests on his plumbing on the 30th. Also got the birthday blues turned the dreaded 35 Friday gone! 
Anyone have pms as usual don't think we hsve got lucky this month
Thinking anout runnergrl and mama!


----------



## HappyCpl

Happy belated birthday Isaac. I'm sorry you're having a hard time right now. This too shall pass. We all seem to have our moments. It's going to happen for you Hun. Just hold onto that thought. I know how you feel though. Feeling as though the world is against you having another child. :hugs:

I hope mama and runner are doing well. 

Banana, how are you doing?

Hann, hope the little ones are well.

Elt, how are you? Any news or updates?


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies! Not much new going on here. I start my routine (every 2 weeks) scans at 28 weeks, then scans and non stress tests every week starting at 32 weeks on top of my every week Ob appts. I'm going to be one busy mama! And everyone at work is throwing me a baby shower next month, so lots going on lately.

I'm still reading all the time and keeping up with everyone, but just don't have time to reply all the time. I know some of you are having a rough time sometimes, but I'm glad you are getting the help you need to figure everything out.


----------



## HappyCpl

Well I heard from my doctors office today. They confirmed I do infact have PCOS and after my dr looked at my ultrasound what the tech thought was a cyst he said was a follicle. Go
Figure. Which means I missed my chance for the trigger shot. But I hope the 100mg Clomid was enough. If not, I go back for further testing and labs.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Nice to hear from you elt, wow you do sound like a busy bee! Have I missed something how come you have to have so many tests? 
Happy well at least you have a treatable reason for not getting your bfp yet but sorry you have pcos! With a nudge in the right direction you soon get your dream bfp. As for me and dh we come under the unexplained category and it sucks! 12dpo and all symptoms that suggests my period is coming I have! Stopped counting how many months that is now!


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Nice to hear from you elt, wow you do sound like a busy bee! Have I missed something how come you have to have so many tests?
> Happy well at least you have a treatable reason for not getting your bfp yet but sorry you have pcos! With a nudge in the right direction you soon get your dream bfp. As for me and dh we come under the unexplained category and it sucks! 12dpo and all symptoms that suggests my period is coming I have! Stopped counting how many months that is now!

Gestational diabetes, but I was diagnosed quite awhile back!


----------



## HappyCpl

I had a dream last night I went to the dr and found out I was pregnant. I was so disappointed to wake up and realize it was only a dream. Feeling bummed this morning...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww I hate those dreams I have one at least every month where I'm either pregnant or finding out I'm pregnant! They sure suck. How are you feeling happy I see your well into your tww? I'm coming to the end of mine and due on tomorrow or next day probably sat! 
Elt its come back to me know hun you were diagnosed very early im pregnancy x


----------



## HappyCpl

I hope the witch doesn't show Isaac. I pray you get a BFP. 

I am crampy and nauseous. My temps look good. Typically they drop some after a spike. If they stay up a few more days I may test. We'll see


----------



## HappyCpl

Would someone mind looking at my chart(s). I need an outside opinion... This one seems different. But then...they all seem different each month.


----------



## Hann12

Happy it looks like a really positive chart to me, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Has runnergrl had her baby do we know?


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you Hann. I haven't heard from Runner. Prayers for her!


----------



## elt1013

Happy- I'm liking your chart! Really keeping mine and baby boys fingers and toes crossed for you! We need another bfp in here!!! It's been too long. 

I think I saw several days ago in the 3rd tri bump thread that she had posted a post partum photo, and it was like 6 days pp, so I think her baby boy is maybe a couple weeks old?


----------



## HappyCpl

I believe we have a BFP. 9dpo and with SMU. DH can see it but it is so faint. Line showed up within 4 min using FRER. It's hard to get a good photo with my phone. Have you ladies exp evap lines that quickly and with a FRER? 

I'm scared and DH says we will take another tomorrow before we say for sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> I believe we have a BFP. 9dpo and with SMU. DH can see it but it is so faint. Line showed up within 4 min using FRER. It's hard to get a good photo with my phone. Have you ladies exp evap lines that quickly and with a FRER?
> 
> I'm scared and DH says we will take another tomorrow before we say for sure.

OMG Happy...I'm so excited for you!! I can see an extremely faint line there, but you should hold your urine for awhile and go out and get a digi!! It will drive you crazy if you don't and I want to see that "pregnant"!


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you Elt. How sensitive are the digitals? Should I wait a few more days? Or are they sensitive enough if I'm getting a faint positive on the FRER?


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm just so scared to take another test. Especially today. That was with SMU and what if the next test is negative? We have been trying for so long. This is cycle
20.


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> I'm just so scared to take another test. Especially today. That was with SMU and what if the next test is negative? We have been trying for so long. This is cycle
> 20.

I completely understand...I went through the same thing awhile back if you remember, but either you're pregnant or you're not! You can't change a negative into a positive no matter how much you want to. If you hold your urine for long enough, it should show. Plus, I'm pretty sure it would say pregnant considering I never got a positive with FRER and my digi showed "pregnant" pretty quickly. It's completely up to you though, but I know it's going to bother you all day if you don't. Good luck hun, either way!


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you Elt. If you never got a positive in a FRER but got a positive on the digi I'll go ahead and get a digi. That makes me feel better. In my gut I know it, but DH is being more skeptical. I can't say I blame him. Guess we will go buy some tests! Lol

I appreciate your help and kind words.


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Thank you Elt. If you never got a positive in a FRER but got a positive on the digi I'll go ahead and get a digi. That makes me feel better. In my gut I know it, but DH is being more skeptical. I can't say I blame him. Guess we will go buy some tests! Lol
> 
> I appreciate your help and kind words.

My DH was also skeptical...it's a man thing I think!


----------



## HappyCpl

It must be... Here I am excited and he's so... Bleh. Guess when he sees "Pregnant" he'll believe it.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Omg omg omg are my eyes tricking me have we got ourselves a potential bfp happy? I can't get a good look at pic to see a line but I'm sure you can trust your eyes! Go out get a digital and put it on here. So excited for you darling! Cd1 for me today but your news gives me hope, so much hope! X prayers for your sticky bean bfp xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Just looked again and think I can see it now!


----------



## HappyCpl

Digi says "Not Pregnant" but I also bought more FRER. This one is much darker than this morning. Showed up immediately and this pic was taken at 5 min. DH believes it now. I can't believe it. Isaac, Mama, and Banana do not give up hope. After 20 months of TTC it has finally happened. Thank the good Lord above. I am praying for you ladies. I love you all dearly and I feel like I've really made some good friends in you ladies.

The smudge is where I wrote on the test and smeared it so nvm that. Haha. But you can see the progression in just a few hours.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Digi says "Not Pregnant" but I also bought more FRER. This one is much darker than this morning. Showed up immediately and this pic was taken at 5 min. DH believes it now. I can't believe it. Isaac, Mama, and Banana do not give up hope. After 20 months of TTC it has finally happened. Thank the good Lord above. I am praying for you ladies. I love you all dearly and I feel like I've really made some good friends in you ladies.
> 
> The smudge is where I wrote on the test and smeared it so nvm that. Haha. But you can see the progression in just a few hours.

Woohoo...deffo :bfp:!! Much darker now! It's weird that the digi didn't show positive, but either way, that can't be an evap! Congrats Happy!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you Elt. I'm only 9dpo. I have another one so I'll take it in a few days.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah defo bfp congratulations darling! Think those frer's are the most sensitive it seems i would defo trust them. So very happy for you and your family hopefully your long and emotional ttc journey has comes to an end for now and you can just relax and finally just be you. 20 months is a long time, I defo will not lose hope think we are around the 18 month mark! Please please god help us other ladies too. Will pray for you and your little bean xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah defo bfp congratulations darling! Think those frer's are the most sensitive it seems i would defo trust them. So very happy for you and your family hopefully your long and emotional ttc journey has comes to an end for now and you can just relax and finally just be you. 20 months is a long time, I defo will not lose hope think we are around the 18 month mark! Please please god help us other ladies too. Will pray for you and your little bean xx


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Yeah defo bfp congratulations darling! Think those frer's are the most sensitive it seems i would defo trust them. So very happy for you and your family hopefully your long and emotional ttc journey has comes to an end for now and you can just relax and finally just be you. 20 months is a long time, I defo will not lose hope think we are around the 18 month mark! Please please god help us other ladies too. Will pray for you and your little bean xx

Isaac- you'll get there...hopefully it doesn't take you as long as me (around 4.5 years), but I know yours is coming too. Can't wait to see it posted on here!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

So can you tell us when you bd'ed in relation to ovulation happy!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks elt for the encouragement it means a lot! I too will feel it will happen soon. Patience is something we all have defo learned the hard way! Can't wait to feel how your feeling happy and elt xx


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac, it will happen. Don't lose hope. I will say lots of prayers for you ladies. It has been an emotional journey. I can't wait to see your BFP. 

As far as BD goes, my chart looks like I tried to O on cd15 so DH and I were BD'ing like crazy. I thought I ov'd so we "slacked". Ended up only BD'ing the two days before I actually ov'd and the day after. We also switched DH to boxers a few months ago. This was also our first month on 100mg Clomid. OV time was miserable, but it was worth it.

I appreciate your love and support. I hope to see 3 more BFP very soon!


----------



## elt1013

Looks like 2 days before and the day before seem to be the "happening" days! Also seems like a lot of us ended up with bfps on unexpected months when we didn't really try all that hard around o!


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Isaac, it will happen. Don't lose hope. I will say lots of prayers for you ladies. It has been an emotional journey. I can't wait to see your BFP.
> 
> As far as BD goes, my chart looks like I tried to O on cd15 so DH and I were BD'ing like crazy. I thought I ov'd so we "slacked". Ended up only BD'ing the two days before I actually ov'd and the day after. We also switched DH to boxers a few months ago. This was also our first month on 100mg Clomid. OV time was miserable, but it was worth it.
> 
> I appreciate your love and support. I hope to see 3 more BFP very soon!

Did you do a digi yet today Happy?


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt I didn't do a digi today. I hardly slept last night and woke up 3 times to potty. I had so much water yesterday that my urine was VERY diluted. Still BFP on FRER this morning. I am going to wait until the day AF is expected to use my digi. I'm going to go ahead and call my doctor tomorrow and have my blood checked. My progesterone was very low with DD and was put on progestin. I don't want to take any chances with this one. 

Already feeling very nauseous pretty much all day off and on. I was with DD until about 17-20 weeks. DH asked if I was ok. I just told him its a very welcomed feeling and he will not hear me complain about it one time.


----------



## HappyCpl

elt1013 said:


> Looks like 2 days before and the day before seem to be the "happening" days! Also seems like a lot of us ended up with bfps on unexpected months when we didn't really try all that hard around o!

I'm with you Elt. Less stress and those "magic" days. Lol

I know it's hard to not stress over TTC. But this month after the ultrasound tech pretty much said we weren't ovulating yet and may not this month, we just chalked it up to another lost month and went on about our BD when we wanted to. I was upset when I found out later she was wrong, but I believe it was a blessing from God to help ease our minds and relax our bodies for what He had planned.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Huge congrats darling!!! I'm still silently stalking you all and was soooo pleased to read this news!!! Hopefully this is the start of a wave of BFP's!


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you Hun. I am hoping to see more!


----------



## runnergrl

congrats Happy!!! so excited for you! 

Sorry I've been MIA lately. been enjoying snuggles with my new little man. He was born on Aug 3rd weighing 7lbs exactly and 19 1/2 inches long. He was born at 38 weeks just like his brother. Life has been a bit hectic and waking up every two hours to nurse is challenging, but so amazing. I still check up on you all often and am rooting for all of your BFP's! I know it will happen!

Here is a pic of my new love:)
 



Attached Files:







momnbrooks.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## banana07

Good Lord - logged in for the first time in over a week, was barely expecting any posts let alone a great big BFP!!! Congrats Happy well done - so so happy for you !!! Don't go running off and leaving us now we still need your kind words and wisdom!! and a baby announcement from Runnergirl, Congrats, he is just gorgeous and looks more then happy to be snuggling up to mammy! :) 

Hey sweetpea, good to hear from you, hope all is going well for you :) 

How are you issac? Any plans for this month?

Mama - where are you??? Hope you keeping ok :) 

Afm, not quite as good news in our camp (sorry to bring it down after such good news!!). Well haven't been on all month as am trying to have a ttc free month since we know i'm not ovulating this month and next 3 months were planned for the ovulation induction but anyway, got DH's SA results back today and its not good news I'm afraid. Everything is low. Count is gone down to 17mill needs to be at least 20mill. Movement is 31% needs to be at least 50% and normal shape is 15% needs to be at least 35%. So the lab are recommending to the consultant that we are only suitable for ICSI so to bypass the ov induction, IUI and even regular IVF. Bit upsetting have to say but at same time at least its explained. We have an appointment with the consultant next week so he will have the final say on what we do next, lab said he might still chance 1 IUI before ICSI. We can discuss all with him then anyway. So just trying to enjoy the ttc free month but this has put a bit of a spanner in the works.


----------



## elt1013

Congrats runnergrl...he's beautiful!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww runnergrl! So very happy for you and your family he is just perfect! Hope the birth was ok. Huge congratulations xx 

Banana- nice to hear from you! So sorry to hear about your dh sperm analysis was that done by who criteria and testing? Hoping you get some good guidance on what to do next! Enjoy this month off ttc. As for us cd 3 today and not doing anything special this month clomid is defo not for me. Just a hope and a prayer is all we're going on this month. Dh has to have a Cystoscopy around fertile time so I really don't know how it will pan out? Anyway moving on to treatment in few months but have to raise the funds first! 

Hi sweetpea lovely to hear from you too! 

Happy I agree with banana we need you on here no disappearing!


----------



## marieb

I've been silently stalking as well but had to come and say CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I really do hope this is the start of BFPs for the rest of you. You are all definitely deserving.

And congrats again runnergrl. Brooks is so precious!

Sorry about dh's sperm analysis, Banana. I'm sure that was difficult to take in but at least now you know and are able to put a plan in place. 

Good luck and lots of love to you all!


----------



## HappyCpl

Runner, congrats on your newest addition. He is beautiful.

Banana based on DH's count we were also told ICSI was our only option until we met this dr. I put him on a Fertility Blend for Men and switched him over to boxers from boxer briefs. We haven't had him rechecked but I really feel like the boxers might have done the trick. Don't give up hope. I'm glad they have a plan for you though. 

Isaac - I hope you get your BFP before IVF. Wouldn't it be nice to save up the money and not need to use it on IVF? Use it on a nice babymoon :)

I promise I do not plan on going anywhere.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Happy 4 weeks pregnant happy!:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Wow just checked in and saw the bfp!! Massive congratulations happy! I am thrilled for you!

Runnergrl - congratulations on your little guy too'


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you Hann and Isaac. I took a digital test the other night and it finally showed a BFP. We got our labs back from the dr, Beta HCG is at 56. She said that was right on track. I have an appt in 2 weeks. I've had some morning sickness off and on but overall just tired, some crampy feelings, and a dull backache which I think is enhanced by this crappy weather. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## banana07

And then there were two!!! Unless Mama comes back to us - looks like its just you and me issac!! 

Suppose statistics were right there must have been about 15-20 of us who have passed through here in the last 16 months. Statistics say 50% of people will be pregnant in the first 3-6 months and 80% by 12 months and 90% in 18 months the final 10% will need help. 

Hope the morning sickness isn't too bad Happy and glad your beta HCG is good :) 

Issac where are you in your cycle - are we anywhere close to each other??

I'm on CD20. FF says I O'vd on CD13 but I don't believe a word of it plus even if I did its unlikely with Dh's SA results anything would happen - anyway this was our not trying month don't think we had sex at all this week in fairness we were fighting but I have to say it was refreshing to know that we could fight, if this was any other month we would have had to falsely apologise to each other if it was bding time and bd!! 

I don't know why I am laughing, it was a pretty awful fight - to the point where I was looking for somewhere else to live. We have semi resolved it - well I have backed down even tho I still think I am right and believe 99% of people would agree with me but again that is a totally different story. 

We have the telephone consultant apt tomorrow to talk about the results and the next step - almost didn't happen as DH agreed to work overtime so I have to go and sit in the car for 4-5 hours near where he will be standing on duty (he's a Garda / Policeman). so when the consultant phones he can come straight over to me, why they cannot pin point me a time is beyond me even if they just said it will be after 3 or between 3&% greee. I said we could put it off to another week or two even tho it would mean missing a cycle as AF is due next weekend and treatment should be starting that month. Tbh I don't mind it being delay as due to our fight - I'm not sure if we are quite ready/strong enough to go through with it yet DH said there is every hurry and he wants to do it now and start whatever the treatment is asap. 

Anyway will talk to the consultant tomorrow and see what is said then I'll talk to DH once he has calmed down a little more he is still on a bit of a high since the fight. 

Mama if your reading - miss you!! Hope you are ok :)


----------



## Hann12

Banana really hope you are okay, arguments are never nice. Also hope the appointment goes well tomorrow


----------



## elt1013

Just stopping in to say :hi:

Baby's section has been scheduled, so Cooper Liam will be born on 11-11-13, and we are so excited!!


----------



## Hann12

That's very exciting elt! Cute name too! 

Banana - how did you appointments go?


----------



## banana07

Wow Elt - that is brill - delighted for ye x 

Thanks Hann, the apt went grand wasn't much to it really 10mins on the phone. 

All my bloods are ok except my thyroid which is at 0 but they told me about that 2 weeks ago, it won't affect fertility but the recommended I follow it up with my own gp means I have an over active thyroid, typically with my luck I am one of the 1 in 10 people who does not have extreme weight loss with an overactive thyroid!! Ah well I feel fine no symptoms of it. My prolactin was fine and rubella immunity was fine. AMH was normal he said but only just - nothing to worry about its 17 low range is 15 and under he said it wasn't really worth talking about that he is happy with it. 

He pretty much told us about DHs SA which again we had already been told by the lab. He said we can still go for the ovulation induction for 2-3 month see how we get on but when I asked what were the chances he said only about 5% but he still thinks we should try it but we did have the option to go straight for ICSI if we wanted. I asked him what would he do himself and he said 2-3 months of the ov induction. So spoke to DH that night (yes we have kissed and made up but i'll be honest I'm just waiting for the next big argument). He said he would like to try the ov induction and improve our lifestyle too, so I agreed, if he had wanted to go straight for ICSI I would have said yes, I honestly didn't have strong feelings eitherway. 

So as of yesterday morning we have both gave up smoking, yes I know it should have been done along time ago but now that we have realised how much it is costing us and not financially but the fact its possibly costing us a baby, we are trying our very very best. It is annoying as half of my friends were smokers when they got pregnant, as were we the last time. We are also going to try and walk/run more and eat less carbs and crap. We are not unhealthy people, we don't eat take-aways every week or eat a lot of junk food, we usually have 3 square meals a day maybe a snack or two every now and again. We are very bad at exercise tho, I drive to work, sit in an office all day, drive home and usually sit on the couch for the evening. 

So the plan is first day of my next period, I have to ring the clinic and arrange an apt for the following day (knowing my luck it will be a Friday night or something!). They want to do a scan at the very beginning of the cycle just to have a look and see what is going on. Then will start the ov induction drugs then a scan on CD9 to check the follies and if they are not near ready back again on CD13 and hopefully get the trigger then too. Af is due anytime between next Wednesday and Sunday but after last cycle gods knows when she will arrive. Oh DH is also coming with me the day of the 1st scan, he is going to get a blood test to check his hormones and see if there are any deficiencies which he could get medication for to improve his sperm. 

If we do this for 3 months, sept, October and November it will probably mean ivf in January. meaning if it does work first time I will be ready to pop at my best friends wedding in October which I am meant to be bridesmaid for. I know getting pregnant is more important but its just total murphys law, we have talked about our wedding days and being each others bridesmaid since we were teenagers, will be so horrible to miss out on it. I know I can still do all the bridesmaid things I just wouldn't be wearing the dress or be in the photos on the day. 

Sorry for the long post but you did ask how the apt went!!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend with either babies or bumps or more unfortunately are in the tww or bding!! 

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

How exciting Elt!

Banana - Glad you have a plan now. Maybe you'll be like us and have that BFP with the ovulation induction. It took 100mg of Clomid for us and a goofed up month of BD'ing. I looking at your chart, are you going to hold out for the AF? Or will you start testing soon? Just in case? I'm only asking as it looks like you had another rise after FF indicated ovulation. I also think its great you and DH made up and are getting healthy together. My DH and I did that together and it made it more fun with encouraging each other. 

Mama and Isaac, I hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## banana07

Thanks happy. Jes no won't be testing Will just wait for the witch she Will arrive couldn't cope seeing a bfn . We were on 100mg for 3 months we don't think I ov at all on any of them I fecked up two bloods by taking the progesterone cream so got really high ones making me presume I had ovulated the too emonths I didn't take the cream I got super low results way lower den before clomid so tbh I not holding out too much hope for this New medicine to make me ov but at least it Will be monitored. 

How are you now any more sickness?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls yeah all good here thanks so happy as dh has had the all clear from his urology investigations urologist thinks he could've past a bladder stone who knows but he is fine now! He also agreed to check his sperm again before we start fertility treatment which is handy. Cd 15 today and no smiley face as yet which is fine cuz dh was sore yesterday from his procedure but today he has woken up fine and raring to go! 

Banana glad you're have a plan for next few months! I really think you should try and ve positive and believe in yourself. I really think you did ovulate those months on 100mg clomid some topical skin cream would not give you progesterone levels so high yes it would make them higher but I think it's safe to say you did! Remember han and her bfp month her prog was 35 using the cream! Good luck on stopping smoking too. We're having iui hopefully in October maybe 2 rounds of that and if it fails ivf in the new year hopefully we'll get our bfps together fx'd. 

Elt hoping your feeling ok what are you 5-6 weeks now?


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac glad your DH checked out well and is feeling better. I'll be praying for you guys. I hope to see more BFP's soon. 

I'm feeling ok. Bbs are a little sore, I'm so unbelievably tired, and morning sickness comes and goes. Nothing horrible and I've only gotten sick one time. I actually wish it was worse. With DD it was much worse. But it's still early and wach pregnancy is different. We go for our first visit on Thursday. We will be 6+0 then from OV date. I havent told DD this. Not anyone really. I'm so scared something is wrong. I just have this feeling. But I'm trying to stay positive. 


Not much more to report here. I'm still praying for you ladies. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## elt1013

I'm guessing Isaac meant to ask how you were feeling since I'm 29 weeks today, lol. Must be one of those days. Glad you are feeing pretty well. And, don't worry so much!! I know it's easier said than done, but you aren't doing yourself or baby any good worrying. What will be, will be.


----------



## HappyCpl

elt1013 said:


> I'm guessing Isaac meant to ask how you were feeling since I'm 29 weeks today, lol. Must be one of those days. Glad you are feeing pretty well. And, don't worry so much!! I know it's easier said than done, but you aren't doing yourself or baby any good worrying. What will be, will be.

Thank you Elt. I'm trying to chill. When I had my bloods dr said I was 1-2 weeks from OV which would put me at 3-4 from LMP when bloods were taken which was right on. I did buy one of the advanced digitals with the week indicator and took it the other day. It showed up 2-3. So I'm hoping that means my levels are rising since it had been a week since bloods were taken. I'm so scared of a blighted ovum ESP with DH's sperm issues. I've read it's more common in those cases. I'm sorry, I know this is supposed to be a happy time and I'm normally a happy positive person. I just seem to be "waiting for the other shoe to drop."


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Isaac meant to ask how you were feeling since I'm 29 weeks today, lol. Must be one of those days. Glad you are feeing pretty well. And, don't worry so much!! I know it's easier said than done, but you aren't doing yourself or baby any good worrying. What will be, will be.
> 
> Thank you Elt. I'm trying to chill. When I had my bloods dr said I was 1-2 weeks from OV which would put me at 3-4 from LMP when bloods were taken which was right on. I did buy one of the advanced digitals with the week indicator and took it the other day. It showed up 2-3. So I'm hoping that means my levels are rising since it had been a week since bloods were taken. I'm so scared of a blighted ovum ESP with DH's sperm issues. I've read it's more common in those cases. I'm sorry, I know this is supposed to be a happy time and I'm normally a happy positive person. I just seem to be "waiting for the other shoe to drop."Click to expand...

I know what your saying, but you just have to hope for the best. I think this is all going to turn out for you...just try to relax and be happy momma...you deserve it!


----------



## runnergrl

Anyone heard from mama?


----------



## banana07

Hey 

thanks Issac - I really wish I had your positivity! Suppose we will never know for sure if I ov'd or not those two months and I suppose it doesn't really matter now anyway. 

Happy, glad you aren't feeling too bad, I know I'm the worst at it but do try to stay positive and not worry like ELT said :) 

Runnergirl, hope all is well with you, no I have asked for mama a few times but nothing, I checked her chart and she seems to have stopped temping etc... Maybe she is just taking some ultra super ttc free time, I know she said she was going to try the relaxed approached a good while ago. Hope she is ok x

Afm, just waiting on the witch to arrive. She is due any day from Wednesday - Sunday but I think it will be sooner rather then later, have had the usual pretty bad cramps last night and today and tiredness. 

Told my boss about where I was a couple of weeks ago when he knew I was in a clinic in Dublin, told him it was an IVF clinic, broke down crying like an idiot, but he was great, told me whatever time I needed and told me lots of stories of friends of his who have kids even his sister in law who has twins through ivf. So at least I don't have to worry about him thinking I am taking the piss when I have to ask for time off at short notice. Like this first time I will have to tell him just the day before for the day off the rest should be fairly predictable. 

Question. I don't think DH would have to come with me for every follie scan if he is working, what is the point in him taking time off, unless he is off work that day he will obv come with me and I would get someone to come with me like sister, SIL or mammy. Its a 3 hour drive in the big scary capital (I know I lived there for 5 years but never drove in it until now!!). I think its ok to bring the girls save his annual leave for egg retrieval and transfer etc...?? 
He will come for the first one because he has to get hormone bloods taken, plus its my first one.


----------



## banana07

Just checked Mama's last activity on the site was 9th July so nearly 2 months ago. Hope she is ok, sent her a wee message but doesn't look like she is checking them.


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac - any sign of your smiley face yet???

I'm just waiting on the witch, she is due any day between today and sunday. Temp dropped yesterday and usual boobs pretty sore. 

Went to the gp yesterday as noticed my thyroid was swollen, it was swollen before about 3-4 years ago they did a scan and biopsy and all was ok it was just fluid and went away after they drained it. But this time I am a little worried. Before it swelled up the other day, I don't know if I mentioned the IVF Clinic told me my TSH level was at 0 which meant I had a hyperactive thyroid. typically I am the 1 in 10 people who don't have dramatic weight loss with a hyperactive tyroid. My levels were always low but never anything to worry about or do anything about but as I said they are now 0. So went to the doc about the lump at the bottom of my neck and to get my levels rechecked as advised by the clinic. I told him the clinic said it wouldn't affect my fertility but he said it would that the thyroid controls hormones so of course it would. That was fine, then I asked him if my second blood test showed same low or zero levels what would happen and he said I would probably need to take medication to regulate it only problem is I would have to be on it for anything from 1-3 years and cannot get pregnant during this time they would have to prebscribe the pill along with it if that didn't work I would have to get some iodine treatment done leaving me infertile for years. These are all scenarios nothing confirmed yet but quite possible. So of course I asked him if I refused the medication because I wanted to ttc more he said he would have to monitor me very very closley. I told him I feel 100% but he said I would eventually get all the symptoms such as dramatic weight loss, insomnia, rapid heartbeat, anxiety, dioarreha (sp?), excessive sweating, loss of concentration, fatigue the list goes on.... 

So just waiting on the results of bloods and have to see him again next week to discuss. 

I was pretty upset, really starting to consider the possibility of not being able to have anymore. God obv doesn't want us to, we are going against everything he is throwing at us. Timing (We should have started for number 2 years ago but we broke up, got married lots of things happened in between then and now), Me not ovulating, DH's poor SA and now this thyroid issue. 

DH said we will have more kids no matter what, but you read stories of people trying for 12 years and so on. Bet they never imagined it would take them 12 years. What if IVF just doesn't work for us. I don't know if I could cope, having no more kids was never ever an option that crossed my mind ever. 

F this whole thing :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana quick reply as on holiday and signal rubbish! Sorry to hear about your health concerns I top once had a dodgy thyroid which corrected itself! I suppose it's up to your fertility specialists at the end of the day! I did indeed get mt smiley face on Tuesday cd 18 which is again late for me got some being yesterday and day before so who knows? Started a new thread in ltttc section just search me and you'll see it some lovely supportive girls in same situations to us on there! Still love the ladies on here though xx catch up when back


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac - Hope you enjoying the Hol. 

Chat when you get back :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi everyone,

It's funny you guys were just wondering about me the past few days and this morning I got a little nudge in my mind to come and check how everyone is doing. 

I've basically fallen off the ttc planet the last few months and honestly it's been a huge relief! It's been good to just not think about it and just go about our lives. Haven't even been temping for awhile. Went on holidays for a few weeks and didnt take any meds, no prenatals or anything. I'm back on them now though as well as my metformin but that's the extent of my efforts. I haven't ovulated that I know of. I did get a period around cd70 last cycle but nothing since then. 

Finally a week or two ago my new fertility docs office called to schedule DH and I our first visit. We go in for the initial consultation the first week of October! Finally I'm hoping I'll be talking to a doc that actually gives a crap and actually knows a thing or two about pcos and fertility! I'm nervous to see what he has to say and to learn what sorts of tests and procedures we're facing but also excited and anxious to get on with it. So, 1 more month of ignorant bliss then full steam ahead back to being ttc obsessive! Lol. Come to think of it I should probably start temping again just so we have a clue where I'm at presently. 

I'll try to pop in a few times between now and then but going to keep to ttc focus to a minimum until my apt. But I'm sure that week my ttc spark will be renewed and I'll be back here with more regularity. 

I hope you're all doing well! Hope your little bean is doing well Elt! Hope all the new babies are happy and healthy! And hope it happens for the rest of us soon! 

Lots of love! 
Mama


----------



## MamaMac123

Just going back over some of the posts I've missed...

Runner - your new little one is ADORABLE!!!! Big congrats!!!! ::hug:: 

Happy - sooooooo excited for your :bfp: :wohoo: that is amazing!!! I'm sure I'd be just as worried and guarded as you are feeling. Prayers that all is well and you'll have a healthy sticky bean for the next 8 months! :)


----------



## elt1013

So glad to hear from you mama...you take all the time you need, but do try to check in every now and then! We missed you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey mama nice to see you've checked I can completely understand you not wanting to be on here so much and taking a ttc break I felt the same several months back! Hoping your app in October is full of promise and hopefully get you closer to getting your bfp! Dh and I have our planning appointment for iui on Oct 8th and already been sent a prescription for the meds I need am doing injectables, Eeek! 
Happy- did you have your scan at 6 weeks everything ok hun? X


----------



## HappyCpl

So glad to hear from you mama. Good luck with your appt. 

Isaac I'm glad things are starting for you. What injections do they have you on? Good luck with your IUI. 

Banana I'm sorry to hear about everything you've been going through. I hope you get the answers you're looking for and everything turns out well. How are things coming along?

We did go to the dr. By LMP we were 6w3d by FF OV we were 6w0d. We had an ultrasound (the not so fun kind lol) and baby is there and well measuring 6w2d. So the first day I thought I ovulated I apparently did. We also were able to see the baby's heartbeat at 107bpm. Dr said it was on the slow side of normal so he wants us back in 3 weeks for a recheck. He was very suprised there was only one baby. He said my progesterone was pretty high which suggested to him there was 2 or more which was why he stayed in to watch the ultrasound. We only saw one though. Praying we see the heartbeat again at 9 weeks.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh wow happy how brilliant your scan went ok hoping your 9 week scan goes well too! Xx been thinking about you! 
The injectables I'm having are buserelin ( presuming to down reg?) and gonal f ( to stimulate) and then pregnyl to trigger ovulation! Just ringing around today to see who sells them cheapest my mum works in pharmaceuticals so hoping she can get then cheaper!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls

Happy great about your scan hope all goes well at 9 weeks 

Mama great to hear from you, delighted you are finally getting things moving, you really do deserve it. 

Afm just back from fertility clinic. Was a bit whirlwind as AF arrived at 1.10 pm on Saturday just my luck it was 10mins after clinic closed so couldn't make apt for scan or to get prescription. Balled crying for an hour then dh came home and decided we would get into the car at 6am on Monday morning drive ro Dublin for 9am and hope they take me for a scan so did that and fantastically they took me for a scan at 11am. The good news ended there I have a great big cyst nearly 5cm so no baby making again this month. Cried the whole way home. I just feel like its constantly 1 step forward and 3 steps back all the time. Really think Im starting to loose my mind. I'm so sick of being depressed all the time over this. I'm just not coping anymore. I don't k ow what to do. I'm sick of only typing bad news on here all the time cannot remember the last good thing I typed on here. 

I must have been the devil himself in a previous life and this us my punishment. Every time we jump a hurdle whether it be big it small a New one is immediately thrown back at us. Sick of it altogether. So


----------



## banana07

Oh they said for me to come back on my next day 2. They hope it Will burst itself by then if not they Will try to drain it but said its quite painful. Now in my experience if a nurse tells me something wil be "uncomfortable" its agony so if they are telling me its "quite painfull" its must be unbearable. Anymore had a cyst drained before? Or had one go away itself? 

She said she couldn't believe I couldn't feel it but every since she said it to me I can totally feel it. I don't know if its in my head since she told me or if I just mistook it for my normal cramps. I usually cramp from attempted ovulation to end of AF so cramp 3 out of 4 weeks., always been like that even when I had the coil in and no periods. She said it was prob the clomid that did it., that's its very normal. No way of telling how long it has been there either weeks or months. My last scan was back in December which apparently had no cysts.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh dear banana what are we to do with you? What a shite time your going through! If I was you and this is just advice I'd probably take the rest of the year off ttc to rest and recuperate after your continuing ordeal. I know you want to be pregnant right now as we all do! That's just you me and mama now. I just want to see/ hear your in a better place before you take on the stress of fertility treatment. Again I sound patronising and I really am sorry if that's the case but I'm just worried about you that's all! If it makes you feel better by starting the treatment asap then go for it but try and maybe do some acupuncture or other alternative therapy to relax you! Maybe even start it soon? Regarding the cyst I had a 3cm one before bfp with ds and it went away on it own took about 6 weeks it delayed my period for few weeks! At least your having a cycle and hopefully cd 2 will come around soon again! Please remember you are still very young your bloods are fine no worries there so if it takes a few extra months to get your head and health sorted then let it be! You will get your bfp and beautiful baby in the very near future. Much love xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hope your feeling a bit better today banana thinking of you! X


----------



## IsaacRalph

So where has everybody gone? Hope your all ok


----------



## elt1013

I'm here...has been pretty quiet lately in here! How is everyone? And how is the baby bean Happy?


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm here. I'm just going through the motions lately. Morning sickness finally kicked in full swing and had to get some meds. All is well so far. We go in for another scan today. We are 9+3 today. I had a horrible dream last night I had a MC. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Thinking of you ladies.


----------



## elt1013

Happy- that morning sickness is a great sign you know! Wow, 9+3 already...you are going all the way hun. I have a good feeling about it! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey good luck for your scan happy I'm sure it will all go fine and try and post a picture of your beany baby! 
Elt can't believe your so close to having your baby where had the time gone already? You feeling ok? 
Afm- well been plagued by dh having yet another urine infection after his normal cystoscopy so he's been on s antibiotics again and has to have an ultrasound now on the same day as our planning appointment for iui! Got my injectables in the fridge waiting to go its exciting but very scary. I just hope I don't suffer too many side effects from the meds! Should be starting in about 3 weeks time when I'm next due on. Currently cd8 and nothing else exciting happening apart from dh sperm analysis last week was apparently very good! I worries because he's had 3 infections in last 3 months but fertility nurse said its feasible to still go ahead with the treatment. Anyway I miss you girls I just wish mama and banana could update us with how they are and all the other girls!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck to you Isaac. I'll be praying for you. I hope DH starts feeling better. 

Just got home from our ultrasound. Our little bean is growing and looking great. Hb was 164. I'll try to post a pic. 

Elt, how is everything coming together for your little one?


----------



## HappyCpl

Our little baby at 9+3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks happy and I'm so so made up to see your little baba! I have prayed for us all to achieve our dreams and i'm so glad it's happening to you. I will not give up hope and one day I know it will happen but for now I'm happy x


----------



## elt1013

Happy- beautiful!!

Isaac- So sorry that everything isn't going so smoothly for you and DH, but good news about the sperm analysis!!

afm- I'm feeling pretty good...aches and pains as to be expected though. Little over 6 weeks left for me. I'm starting to feel the nesting urge to get everything done. It really has flown by!


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay....I'm back!! :) haha

TTC break over and I'm doing really well now! So glad I took that break, I really think I needed it and now can feel really happy and hopeful with the new doctor. But we'll get to that....first things first and that's you guys!

Banana - honey my heart aches for you. This waiting and trying and disappointments are all so hard. ::hugs:: I hope things with the cyst are working out okay. Like Isaac I don't want to sound patronizing but given just coming off a break myself I would recommend a month or two of by thinking about ttc. It really helped me get my head and emotions in a better place to now tackle the fertility doc stuff. Hang in ther honey and we are here! 

Isaac - Ooo let us know how the injectable a go? That's something I'm really nervous about! Hoping we don't have to go that route. Great news about hubby's SA! Fingers crossed for you!

Happy - Ahhhhh! So exciting to see your baby!!!!! Gives me hope! So excited for you! :wohoo: :happydance:

Elt - can't believe how close you are!!! :) can't wait to see your little one! How has the pregnancy been for you and how is your dd doing with the prospect of the new baby? 

Okay, update for me!

So last week DH and I met with the fertility doc. He is very to the point, like didn't even do an introduction or handshake or anything haha just sat us down, looked at my paperwork, asked a few questions and started laying out the plan. Haha he isn't rude or anything just not a friend doctor, he's just going to tell you what's up and send you on your way. An. Honestly I love it! Finally someone. I don't have to explain my condition to and someone oh isn't going to say, "okay, here's some pills that may or may not work, see ya in 6 months!"

He sent me that day for blood and urine testing. They took 8 vials of blood! I felt like a vampire victim! Lol He upped my dose of metformin and put me on a better version of metformin (can't recall the name) that I can take all at once and is easier on side effects. So far so good. Also started better prenatal pills. 

When he told me he'd see me next week I thought he was joking! It was like music to my ears! I had my apt scheduled for tomorrow. Well it turned out I had this afternoon called so I gave the office a call on the off chanc they had a cancellation today. His office lady told me to come right in, that I may have to wait a bit but they'd squeeze me in. What!?!? This is all so new and awesome! I'm in love with this office! So I went in expecting to wait awhile and I was in and out in about 20 mins! I was so worried about more run around with apt times and things like the last doctor. I have a feeling these guys actually care about what they're doing here and actually will work WITH their patients! What a concept! Loving it!

So today he told me my bloods show my thyroid is slightly off. He said it's not enough to worry a normal doc and that my fam doc will probably think he's nuts for giving me a med for it, but that it could totally affect fertility. So today I start that med and a progesterone med for the next week to induce AF. Then I start Femara/Letrazole for this cycle on days 3-7. It's similar to clomid but he told us he's had much better success with it even in patients who have had months of failed clomid. A lot of reports I've read women say it worked the first cycle even after a lot of clomid attempts. So I think I can afford some hope :)

Then I go in for day 21 and day 28 bloods.

Assuming it's needed we'll do 3 cycles like this then if I'm not pregnant we'll do the SA and dye test for my tubes. For now he doesn't think we need to till we give this a try. I find that encouraging that he's had that much success. 

So that's the plan for now! I'm sitting waiting for all my new meds...I'm feeling excited again! Hope this works!!!


----------



## elt1013

So nice to hear from you Mama...we've missed you! I'm so happy to hear that you actually found a doctor that you like and will help you! Hopefully, it will only be a matter of time and you will be posting your good news also!!

I'm pretty much at the miserable time of the pregnancy with the soreness, sleepless nights, and nonstop peeing, but still very thankful to be so lucky! This pregnancy is definitely tougher on my body than the last, but I only have a month left, so I'll manage. DD is super excited, but it's such a long time for a 5 year old to wait!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey mama so lovely to hear from you and so glad your feeling raring to go after your little break I think it'smneeded sometimes just to regain strength and focus! Your new meds sound exciting, what are they? Your fs sounds proactive and not like the other cowboys your were under before! My new clinic seem nice and have got the ball running quite quickly! Can't believe I'll be starting in just 10 days or so! Realised for the first time in 2 years me and dh don't have to make love to try for baby now, how novel! Feeling relaxed. Anyway totally love the girls on here still but I started a lovely thread with some ltttc'ers! Just search me and you'll see it! Its called 35 and trying for#2etc.... come join us!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls, just a 2 second post to let you know I am alive and kicking, I'll try to rejoin you in a few weeks just feeling so blah for the last few weeks. I do always wonder when a regular disappears from a thread, how would we ever know if something happened to them in the "real" world! - So anyway as I said I'm fine just not up to talking about anything yet. 

Welcome back Mama & Best of Luck Issac - all my fingers and toes crossed for ye x 

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

:hugs: feel better Banana, come back when you're ready. A break is sometimes the best thing.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey good luck elt on the impending birth of your baby boy! Xx


----------



## elt1013

Aww Isaac, thanks! I have 8 days left...11/11/13 as long as I make it that long! And yesterday was my last day of work, so I'm quite relieved about that. How has everyone been...it's been pretty quiet in here!

Happy- how are you and the baby?


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck Elt. You are so close now. I know you are ready. 

Baby and I are well. 15 weeks today. We are going for our gender scan (hopefully since this one is out of pocket) next week. I've started having Braxton hicks already which was scary but the dr said it was normal for baby #2. Checke baby to be sure and there was a little wiggle worm in there. 

How is everyone else coming along?


----------



## HappyCpl

Here is our little wiggle worm at 13+3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## elt1013

Happy- Glad to hear everything is going well. I have also had BH and cramping this entire pregnancy and have made it to 38+2 if that makes you feel any better. They have become quite painful in the last month or 2 also! I think we are just way more in tune with our bodies since we were tcc so hard and since it's the 2nd time around also. 
I know you will be thrilled with whatever, but are you hoping for a certain gender?


----------



## HappyCpl

I know what you mean Elt. I'm a lot more cautious this time around.

We are hoping for a boy, but will be happy either way :)


----------



## banana07

Best of Luck ELT :) Thinking of you x


----------



## banana07

Well hello hello hello! 

It has been quite a while just checked back my last post was 2 months ago. Sadly to say there is not much to update you. 

The last time I posted, I was just back from the fertility clinic for my cd2 scan before starting meds and they discovered I had a 5cm cyst so baby making was out that month (sept). Anyway went back on Cd2 the following/last month 8th October and the cyst had went down to 2.5cm so they were happy it had ruptured itself and gave me my prescription, first time I ever had left with good news! the mediciation is tamoxifen, same idea as clomid just a different brand. It was fine, made me a little sick every now and again but nothing too serious, went back up on CD11 for a scan to check for follies and there was one but he was only 14mm so had to go back up again on CD14 and he was 25mm so they gave me the trigger pregnal, thank god the nurse gave it to me I would have killed DH it stung like mad but just for a few seconds!! 

So that was it, go the baby dancing in that night and the following night then sat tight in the tww, took a test on Sunday which would have been 12dpo but of course BFN, didn't even think I had any tests in the house but took a mad notion Sunday morning before Church and went on the rampage looking for one, anyway as I said BFN as I pretty much expected still don't know what came over me, was so pissed off and upset at myself so after church myself and dh decided to have a "bad day", we ate junk, smoked cigarettes, drank a bottle of wine, had a Chinese take-away and lay around watching telly most of the day - felt like such a lazy pig but it was great, it actually took a bit of effort to do as little as possible!!! Anyway as tempting as it was to stay like that all resumed to normal the following day. 

But that is it really, fairly long winded way of saying nothing much to update, 15 or 16 dpo today, can feel AF around the corner, I would say tonight or tomorrow she is due, I think its tonight FF say tomorrow. And no don't say test 16dpo is loads, I usually have a 15day lp so that's why I thinks he is due today but I also usually have a 31 day cycle which would make her due tomorrow, I can totally feel her she is just waiting for a bad time, then she will make her grand entrance. 

So Mama, how are you getting on, delighted you finally got to see a good doc that you so deserve, hope its all still going well. Where are you now in your cycle / meds??

Same for you Issac how are you getting on with your meds / where are you in your cycle???

Oh actually I'll pop over to your new thread and see how your getting on :) 

Don't totally abandon us over there tho!! We can be like the 3 musketeers!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Still here banana yes we can be the 3 musketeers! How's everything tested again or af come? They increasing your meds this month or staying the same? Yeah hcg shot needs to given slowly as it helps with the stinging. I'm fine with self injected just becmes normal in the end. 
How's mama doing?


----------



## elt1013

He's here!!
 



Attached Files:







Hayden Halloween and Cooper 013.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









Hayden Halloween and Cooper 015.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh Elt, he is beautiful! So perfect!!! How are you feeling!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations elt he is totally beautiful! So happy for you all xx


----------



## MelloYello

Just got off the Mirena after being on it for 6 months. After removal.....my finace and I were intimate unprotected....twice...then I started the IUD removal bleeding. i read where a woman got off Mirena...after being on in a lot longer than I was and got a :bfp: after 4 weeks.....claiming she got pregnant after removal. So....my question is....just because I'm having removal bleeding now....am I out for this month? Everyone feel free to chime in on this one!!! I need all the advice I can get!!! :wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Huge congratulations Elt! He's gorgeous! 

How's everyone else doing? 

Melloyellow - sorry I have no idea about the Mirena sorry. I remember you ttc when I was before - did you have a baby and now trying for another?


----------



## MelloYello

I did get a :bfp: last October and had a m/c 8 weeks later so we decided to wait at least a year before we tried again.


----------



## Hann12

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope someone can help with your question and wish you all the best with this time


----------



## runnergrl

congrats ELT!!


----------



## OctJanJun

We are trying to conceive baby #2 and hubby works out of town M-F. :( I'm worried it's going to be difficult.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Just wanted to let you girls know I finally got my :bfp: yesterday at 14dpiui beta came back at 770 today and progesterone good too! So first time success with iui 3 follicles so chance of multiples. Eeek scared,shocked and in disbelief atm! 
Any other updates girls?
Nice to hear from you han how are your babies?


----------



## Hann12

Oh my goodness I am so happy and excited to hear this! Huge huge congratulations Isaac! Please keep us updated as ti what's happening! Really happy


----------



## elt1013

IsaacRalph said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know I finally got my :bfp: yesterday at 14dpiui beta came back at 770 today and progesterone good too! So first time success with iui 3 follicles so chance of multiples. Eeek scared,shocked and in disbelief atm!
> Any other updates girls?
> Nice to hear from you han how are your babies?

OMG Isaac...so exciting! I am so happy for you!


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac! I'm so happy for you!!! I'm literally crying right now over this news. Prayers for a happy and healthy nine months Hun! How are you feeling??? Still in shock??? :HUGE HUGS and HAPPY DANCE:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww thanks girls I know how much you mean all your comments! We have been through so much together I feel like we are friends for life. I just hope that with our busy lives we can all stay in touch! I have seen so many of you get your bfps I thought it was just not gonna happen for me at all! So yes with a little helpinghand it has finally happened and I don't know what to do with myself! Totally in shock still!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Isaac!!!!!! This was the best news to read as I'm moping around the house this morning getting ready for work! HUGE CONGRATS - ahh so pleased for you!


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac I'm just so happy you finally got your BFP. I hope we all continue to stay in touch. When will you get to go in for a scan?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey happy go in for a scan at about 7 weeks along so few weeks yet! Fx'd everything stays good for me and our little bean. Hcg doubled to 1663 yesterday so pleased with that. How are you feeling?


----------



## HappyCpl

Your numbers are sounding great! Fx'd for you. I'm feeling somewhat normal now. Lol. Sickness has eased quite a bit. Starting to feel out little one move around more. We are pretty sure it's another girl :) we go back in 2 weeks for our anatomy scan and they will look again.


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> Your numbers are sounding great! Fx'd for you. I'm feeling somewhat normal now. Lol. Sickness has eased quite a bit. Starting to feel out little one move around more. We are pretty sure it's another girl :) we go back in 2 weeks for our anatomy scan and they will look again.

Hey happy so glad your feeling more normal now! So your gonna find out the sex then? If we get to that stage we won't be finding out this time around. Just having slight nausea at times nothing to moan about. Think I remember ms kicking in around week 6 with ds! When did you start yours? It weird this stage cuz I keep having to remind myself I am actually pregnant. It sounds strange but I like getting to the sicky stage as I feel more reassured something is happening to me!


----------



## elt1013

Just popping in to say hello! 

I am just sooo happy for the both of you! FYI- My ms started about 6-7 weeks with both of mine also. 

I have been taking random blood sugars at home since having DS, and it looks my GD has not fully gone away (allthough the numbers are lower even without the GD diet). I think I will get retested at my 6 post partum visit (I think it's expected to be gone by then if it's going to go away at all), but it looks like I might have had undiagnosed diabetes before getting pregnant (which would explain the difficulty getting pregnant! I guess I will have to wait and see what a glucose tolerance test says...


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac, how exciting it would be to not find out the gender. I couldn't do it! Haha. I applaud you for staying strong. When we went at 16 weeks they said girl. We paid for a private scan but she said it was still early and things could "pop" for a boy by our next scan lol. I still fel like its a boy but all that matters is a healthy baby. 

I'm with Elt. MS started like clockwork for me at 6 weeks. Now at 18 it's pretty much gone. This baby is much more chill than DD. I feel movement daily, but not near what DD squirmed. Lol


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt, I hope your GD clears up. Let us know how your testing goes.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah think I remember having waves of nausea in the first few weeks then more sickness in weeks past 6! Hope your gd clears up soon elt its still early days. X


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey girls!

Well I think I should just keep vanishing and everyone will get their bfp's! Lol

I was gone and Happy got hers and then I disappeared for a bit and Isaac gets hers!!!!! Ahhhhhhhh :happydance:

I am soooooo excited!!!!! This is awesome!!!!! 

And then there's me....who is still not pregnant :dohh:

The past month had been pretty frustrating. I started progesterone to bring on AF so I could start my first cycle of Femara. I took it 7 days and a few days later I had a day or two of spotting but def not AF. I called the doc and told the nurse I'd spotted. She said it would take up to 10 days to get AF so I waited 2 weeks. Nothing. I called the doc and he was out for a week for knee surgery so it took another week to get in to see him only to find out that those 2 days of spotting was enough to call cd1!!! Ugh! So basically because the nurse is an idiot I just wasted yet another month! 

Good news was I didn't have to wait again. Doc told me to just go for it and start the Femara. So that's what I did. They did a blood test to be sure I'm not prego already then I took the Femara for 5 days. I'm now cd14 (had to fake a spotting day to start my calendar onto day 1) and I took an OPK today and got a very visible line. It's not quite as dark as control but my history with opks is that I get nothing but faint lines and then when I finally ov I get a darker line but never a true positive. So I think it's show time! 

The really encouraging thing is that it's cd14!!!! Even with clomid on the months I ovulated it wasn't until cd20 something! If the Femara will get me to ov on schedule that is HUGE! :happydance:

So fx this is our cycle but even if not then hopefully this med will at least gr me on a regular cycle so we can try uninterrupted for a few cycles! 

Will see with temps over the next few days of I ov. One thing I've noticed on the Femara is that my temps are much more steady so that's a great sign too! After I took the Femara the last day I spotted for another day or two. What I read is that's normal because the med messes with your estrogen levels and that can cause spotting so I guess all those signs means it's doing its job. 

So anyway, say a little prayer for us! 

Has anyone heard from Banana? Think she and I are the only regulars (not that I can even call myself that anymore! Lol) left without a bfp. Hopefully a break is doing her some good. 

:hugs: to you all and another congrats to Isaac and Happy and a congrats to Elt too!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh Elt just read about your GD. Yuck, hope that gets resolved for you!


----------



## HappyCpl

Good luck mama!! FX'd for you. The Femera sounds very promising. I pray this is what it will take for you to get a BFP. Get to BD'ing Hun!!! Lol


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy I can't believe you're already almost half way!!!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

So massive temp drop this morning. Took my temp twice to be sure it was accurate. Hoping this means I might get a true pos OPK today. I marked yesterday's as pos even though it wasn't quite there. Will see what today brings :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama that looks like a really good dip!!! When will you test? Prayers for you today!

I can't believe we are almost half way either. I'm having lots of cramping today that is going into my back and I'm very uncomfortable. I'm hoping its just the way she is laying. I'm going to call the doctor just in case. I did this with DD and almost went into ptl due to a uti I didn't know i had. Would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## elt1013

HappyCpl said:


> Mama that looks like a really good dip!!! When will you test? Prayers for you today!
> 
> I can't believe we are almost half way either. I'm having lots of cramping today that is going into my back and I'm very uncomfortable. I'm hoping its just the way she is laying. I'm going to call the doctor just in case. I did this with DD and almost went into ptl due to a uti I didn't know i had. Would rather be safe than sorry.

Don't worry too much happy...I had lots of cramping on and off the second time around too. I guess it's pretty common to have BH pretty early in second pregnancies!


----------



## elt1013

That drop looks promising mama!


----------



## banana07

Issac - Oh my lord - I just don't know what to say - Congratulations doesn't even seem to touch on how Happy I am for you!! I'm pretty much speechless - Well done x 

Elt - Hope your GD does clear up - let us know how you get on!

Happy - wow 1/2 way there, that is crazy!! Hope all is going well x

Mama - Thanks for asking, i'm still here, well just about same as yourself I think come and go in bursts!! Its just too hard to keep it up all the time, ttc seems to consume my daily life enough as is. I just came on today on the off chance you or issac had a bfp and boom there she was!! 

So then there were 2! If we went back to mid 2012 there must have been 15-20 of us on here regularly who now either have babies or bfp?!?

Not a whole pile happening with me I'm something like 3dpo nothing to write home about. Triggerd on Saturday morning so Ov'd Sunday night and now its Thursday morning. Bd at all the right time etc... AF due 13-15th December. I've made an apt with the clinic for a consultation on 16th December to see what happens next. DH did originally want to wait until after Christmas but I couldn't bare wondering all Christmas, what happens next, what is the time frame etc.. I want to hit the ground running in January. I can of course always cancel the apt in the unlikely event I got a bfp but if I did the apt would be the least of my concerns anyway! 

But yeah that's is really, looking forward to our first Christmas in the house. Scary to think though that this time last year I was upset about not being pregnant but said to people at least we know we will def be pregnant or have a baby by next (this) Christmas. And I remember when we started trying in June 2012 my best friend telling me I might just have to wait until Christmas (2012) to be pregnant and I ate the head of her saying don't be such a b**ch I can't take that long. Hmmm might owe her an apology at this stage!! 

Of course this the month, the month I have been dreading for months all 3 friends due their babies this month. Deep breaths Emma, deep breaths Emma!!!

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh banana! I pray this is it for you! There may be a reason everyone said Christmas. You may just get your Christmas BFP. I'm glad this cycle seems to have gone right in every way. Hopefully this will be it. You, mama, and Isaac may all be bump buddies! How awesome this would be. Hugs to you Hun.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, looks like you OV'd!! I hope those temps continue to stay up! How we're the opk's?


----------



## banana07

Thanks :) 

Mama hope you get your crosshairs now soon. If you get them for CD15/Tuesday we will only be 2 days apart as I Ov'd midnight on Sunday. So Sunday / Monday not sure what to call it :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Welp....definitely haven't ovulated :sigh:

I didn't think so, that massive temp drop must have been a fluke. I might disregard it. I ha a bad sleep that night and we had an issue with out eat so house was cooler than usual. Got another dip today though so who knows. Ugh. Was really hoping this new med would prove to be exciting. Now I'm just feeling disappointed already. But clomid never got me ovulating till cd20 something do we'll see. That almost pos opk is what has me worried. I'm afraid I geared up for ov but didn't. Thinking I may have to pair the med with a trigger shot which is expensive. :( 

Banana - so glad you're still here with me! Not that I don't want you to get a bfp but I'm sure you feel the same that you don't want to be the last girl standing without one! We should get ours together lol!

I totally know what you mean. We had a holiday parade a week or so ago and I remember last year thinking that by next years parade I'd either have a baby or be pregnant. Also I remember my friend who told me they'd tried for 15 months with nothing then finally got their twins. I thought "oh my gosh! How did she handle 15 months of this!?!" Well....I've passed that now. :dohh: 

My best friend is due in a couple weeks. Broke down on the phone with her recently. Another very close friend is due in March. I feel like it's all around me and like we'll just never get there. DH turns 40 in February. The clock has never ticked so loudly for me. I feel like time is so limited an eventually we'll just have to give up.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama are your opk's now negative?


----------



## MamaMac123

So, I had that almost pos Opk on Mon and on Tues it was back to a very faint line. Last night and this morning I've been feeling all "in the mood" and my boobs are getting sore. Both are signs I'm ovulating. So I just peed on another stick and voila! Looks like it may be the real show time! Here's a pic....the top is the test from last week. It's faded now but still gives an idea. The bottom is today. 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/D27D1C83-A2B5-4516-8465-92E38E597730_zpsop6dxtrp.jpg

It's still slightly fainter than the control line but there's the one side of the line that is as dark as control and I remember hearing that's all you need to call it positive. Hoping this is it! Kinda bummed though because we dtd the past 2 days in a row so today will be 3 in a row. Hopefully the :spermy: stocks aren't depleted!


----------



## HappyCpl

Goo luck mama! Looks like its show time!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama and banana, how are you ladies this morning? Saying prayers for you. 

Isaac, how are you feeling Hun?

Elt, how is that baby boy doing?


----------



## banana07

Oh mama that def looks like a positive to me! Fx for your temp rise. I think we are ahead of time here cause I always have to wait until the evening to see yer updates!! 

Hey Happy, alright thanks, hanging in there!! How are you?!? 

Yeah in the nice way I am glad you are here with me mama!! It is going to be hard though one of us will get her BFP before the other but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it!! :) 

Afm, just twiddling my thumbs for the next 2 weeks AF not due for another 2 weekends. Then consultant apt on 16th to get ball rolling on IVf with icsi. 

Anyone else still knocking around?!?!?

:)


----------



## banana07

Hey Mama

Is the trigger shot really dear over there its like £6/13/$15 here?? 

I wouldn't worry too much about the stocks being low after 2 days of Bding all them little troopers will still be there waiting!! Just keep going for it I say!! 

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls! All fine here happy,symptoms still quite mild bit of nausea and had few early morning vomits but nothing too bad atm. Just counting the days down until our scan next week! Fx'd our bean is healthy and very sticky! 
Happy- did you go see your Dr about your pains? All ok? 

Mama- hey that opk looks like the real deal and don't worry about all the bding it all helps! So wishing you get your Xmas bfp that would be so nice! 

You too banana looks like you ov'd after trigger too! What meds are you on now and are they scanning you before trigger? Fx'd hun


----------



## HappyCpl

Can't wait for your scan Isaac! Prayers for a sticky bean :) 

I'm ok. I go back to the doctor this Thursday. I went last week. Urine was sent for culture which came back today all clear. My urine is getting dark despite the amounts of water I'm drinking. Back pain is horrible. There is a possibility of a kidney stone which I've never had before. Hopefully we will know more this week. I'm also starting to swell quite a bit. Even my face is puffy. I'm trying to watch my sodium intake to see if it helps.


----------



## elt1013

Baby boy is great! Thanks for asking. It is definitely an adjustment getting used to having 2 kids though!

I'm pretty busy these days, but am still following all of you and hoping for your bfp's very soon mama and banana! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning everyone! Finally got my temp rise this morning and ff gave me crosshairs already thanks to the pos opk I guess. So that's exciting! I feel so much better when I see that temp shoot up! So now we wait and see...we dtd each of the two days before ov and twice the day of if ff is right so hopefully for us more is better! DH has his SA scheduled for next month so luckily if I'm not pregnant this cycle we'll have that info soon. I think he's prob fine but you never know right? 

To be honest I'm not holding out huge hope this cycle just because it wasn't a true cycle. I never had a real AF and I started the meds mid cycle technically. But we'll see, the fact I ovulated at all is such good news, even though it happened late. I had my day 21 bloods done yesterday (was technically day 22 though) and have to go back for day 28 next week. The real test will be to see if this med keeps me ovulating. Right now it feels like the clomid which worked late and then would stop working. Hoping that doesn't happen here. 

Banana - I'll have to check in about the trigger shot. I must be thinking of something different. Maybe it's some sort of hormone shot my friend used that cost so much. That would be reassuring if I need the trigger shot to have it not cost a fortune lol 

How's everyone else doing? :) Excited for your scan Isaac!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Was just looking at past charts, and I haven't ovulated since April!!!! So thy makes this an even bigger deal I think! :)


----------



## banana07

Hey Mama

Just popped in to see if you got your crosshairs and I'm delighted to see them. I haven't bothered temping lately. I override and put in my own crosshairs according to trigger date just so I can know where I am in the cycle if I forget. 

I'm just back from the doc, I have bloody thrush in my mouth, he said its prob from the hormone meds I'm taking or possibly the spray I take for my sinusis. Either way its a pain in the arse, speaking of pains in the arse poor DH has really bad piles this week and to top it off diorhea from the stomach medicine he has to take for a while and even better he got mad flu on Sunday so everytime he coughs or sneezes his piles bleed. So we are both in great shape altogether this week!! 

All that aside I have zero interest in bding because of this progesterone cream that you apply internally. It leave a horrible dry creamy residue and discharge which sometimes stings both of us a little after, its just a horrible feeling with all that stuff up there not exactly feeling attractive!! Thankfully I only have to take it after I Ov otherwise there would be no bding!! 

No idea what cycle day I am now!!! Af due next weekendish... Feel no different to any other month. Will do everything in my power not to test.


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac, Great to hear from you, hopefully the nausea will keep away a bit!! 
Happy glad your tests came back ok, hope you don't have any stones, I know they can be quite painful. Be careful with the swelling, I'm sure the doc told you. Just make sure you take it easy!! :) 
Glad your getting on good elt :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Way to go on getting your cross hairs mama! Good luck x
Omg omg omg omg omg omg we're pregnant with 2 babies!:twinboys::twingirls::oneofeach::cloud9:


----------



## banana07

Whaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????????

Are you serious Issac!?!?!?!?!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tried to upload scan pic but picture too large! It's defo real banana I'm in total shock but very happy x


----------



## MamaMac123

OMG!!!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: 

So...I'll be PMing you my address so you can ship one of those extra babes over to me! Lol

Seriously, that is soooooooo amazing!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!! So excited for you! And so exciting to get twins in our little group! With Banana and I seeing fertility docs who knows, might get another set eventually!

Would love to see the scan if you can post it!!!!!! Soooooooo exciting!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

So update on me, def appears I ovulated which is great! Yay! But the last few weeks I've been having some weird symptoms. My memory is getting horrific. I've forgotten apts, activities, scheduled dinners, etc. I've been exhausted and over slept my alarm multiple times. I wake up with my heart racing. I'm not sleeping well. I'm depressed and withdrawn. My sex drive has dropped, when I'm driving I constantly forget where I'm going, my brain can't focus and I feel like I've got ADD, Im getting headaches a lot, I go to put something away in the bathroom and find it two hours later in the kitchen pantry. On their own they're all pretty minor and normal sounding from time which is what I've been telling myself but it's all happened a lot and really fast. So last night after flat out forgetting yet another apt I decided to google. I put in some of the symptoms and the first thing that pops up is a thyroid issue. My doc just started me on a thyroid med 2 months ago to help with fertility. He said my thyroid was only slightly below where it should be and my normal doc wouldn't put me on a med for it but he said it could affect fertility. So I went to the clinic last night and the clinic doc thinks my thyroid is now out of wack due to the medicine. He said it would have taken 4-6 weeks to start seeing the symptoms and that is dead on with what's happened. So now I have to stop taking that med for the time being. I went to my fertility doc this am and they took blood to check my thyroid levels. Then I have to meet with the doc on Monday. Might just be he needs to adjust the dose lower or something or might have to stop all together. Ugh! My hope is all this won't affect my TWW and possibilities of getting pregnant this cycle. Blah. At least I know there's a reason for my recent stupid!


----------



## banana07

Hey mama 

I had all those things a few months back in May I think, Doc put it down to anxiety and depression prescribed me some light diazepam for 1 week then a rescue dose for if and when I need it and I was 100% again after a couple of weeks. But saying that I do have a thyroid issue mine is apparently overactive which doesn't affect fertility but I have zero symptoms i.e I'm not super duper skinny much to my disgust!! Doc said I'm aclinical or something like that means all my bloods say I am but I don't have one single symptom. I told him I would like the dramatic weight loss symptom but he assured me it would be accompanied by excessive sweating, hyper activeness, insomnia, hair loss etc... I still said I'd take it!! 
Seriously what are the chances less then 1 in 10 people with an overactive thyroid don't have dramatic weight loss - fml!!! Why I am always in the minority!!! 

Seriously tho Issac - I cannot believe that. Myself and DH actually talked about last night if the doc would let us put in 2 eggs during ivf would we do it, I did ask him at the initial appointment and he said not at our age they wouldn't normally but I don't know if that was an outright no we wouldn't or we wouldn't normally but can if you want type of no! I think we would like 2 eggs put back in if possible, it would increase our chances of just one of them surviving or best case scenario we would get two babies which I would love now based on all the lost time. I think I'm the youngest in here but I really wanted to be finished by time I was 30 so twins and one more straight after would be needed to fulfil that!!!!

So Mama when will you have results back on your thyroid???


----------



## MamaMac123

I should know what's going on by Monday when I see my doc. They did the blood work on their office so they'll have the results in time. 

Yeah seriously! The doc asked me last night if I'd lost weight recently because the overactive thyroid could do that. Naturally the answer is no. Headaches, memory loss an sleep deprivation sure....weight loss, no! :dohh:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hope this comes out well! 
Thanks so much girls can't quite believe it all atm. Been trying for so long just for one and we are now pregnant with 2, wow! Have another scan of Tuesday got to keep an eye on the little one but both had heartbeats! 
Mama- could the symptoms your feeling be from the progesterone perhaps? Seen as you haven't ovulated since April your body is probably sensitive to it?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Here goes!
 



Attached Files:







20131205_125803-1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MamaMac123

Soooooo exciting!!!! :) 

It's possible it could be the progesterone. Will know better on Monday with the blood test results


----------



## HappyCpl

OMG!!! Issac!!! I'm soooooo excited for you!!! I can't believe out of all the BFP's this is the first set of twins for this group. Praying both babies are healthy and you have an easy flawless pregnancy. This def changes your game which I'm hoping means more scans of those little beauties. Are you hoping for 2 girls, 2 boys, or one of each? 

Mama, I hope you find out something soon. Your temps look beautiful :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> Hey mama
> 
> I had all those things a few months back in May I think, Doc put it down to anxiety and depression prescribed me some light diazepam for 1 week then a rescue dose for if and when I need it and I was 100% again after a couple of weeks. But saying that I do have a thyroid issue mine is apparently overactive which doesn't affect fertility but I have zero symptoms i.e I'm not super duper skinny much to my disgust!! Doc said I'm aclinical or something like that means all my bloods say I am but I don't have one single symptom. I told him I would like the dramatic weight loss symptom but he assured me it would be accompanied by excessive sweating, hyper activeness, insomnia, hair loss etc... I still said I'd take it!!
> Seriously what are the chances less then 1 in 10 people with an overactive thyroid don't have dramatic weight loss - fml!!! Why I am always in the minority!!!
> 
> Seriously tho Issac - I cannot believe that. Myself and DH actually talked about last night if the doc would let us put in 2 eggs during ivf would we do it, I did ask him at the initial appointment and he said not at our age they wouldn't normally but I don't know if that was an outright no we wouldn't or we wouldn't normally but can if you want type of no! I think we would like 2 eggs put back in if possible, it would increase our chances of just one of them surviving or best case scenario we would get two babies which I would love now based on all the lost time. I think I'm the youngest in here but I really wanted to be finished by time I was 30 so twins and one more straight after would be needed to fulfil that!!!!
> 
> So Mama when will you have results back on your thyroid???

Hey banana I think the putting 2 embies is possibly your choice if your paying for private treatment, we would've defo put 2 back if we needed ivf! I think it also depends on whether it's day 3 transfer or day5 blastocyst transfer! They say the day 5 transfers are most successful so that needs to be considered. You are very young sp they may not be too keen on putting 2 back but hey they're not paying for the treatment you are and if it increases your chances why not?Don't get me wrong carrying 2 babies is a daunting process but lots of women do it successfully! If all goes well with these 2 I will never have to go through this stress and turmoil of ttc ever again cuz we got a double whammy! Early days yet and one baby a little smaller than the other so we'll see but I already love my babies so so much x


----------



## IsaacRalph

HappyCpl said:


> OMG!!! Issac!!! I'm soooooo excited for you!!! I can't believe out of all the BFP's this is the first set of twins for this group. Praying both babies are healthy and you have an easy flawless pregnancy. This def changes your game which I'm hoping means more scans of those little beauties. Are you hoping for 2 girls, 2 boys, or one of each?
> 
> Mama, I hope you find out something soon. Your temps look beautiful :)

Thanks happy can't believe it so so happy! Yeah I'll be under consultant led care and yes more scans etc. We wasn't going to find out the sexes but kinda changes things now as we need to get prepared! Don't mind though really but would be nice if there was a girl in there.


----------



## HappyCpl

Could you imagine 2 girls? Your little man would be so protective. But if there was one of each, she would have 2 brothers to protect her and your little guy would have a brother too.


----------



## MamaMac123

Or you'll end up with a house of boys! Haha 
I would totally find out the sex. I'm way too impatient for the surprise lol


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama when are you going to test?? I'm counting down the days!


----------



## MamaMac123

Next Saturday ;) I've got the countdown in my signature


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana where are you in your cycle??? You're in TWW right or am I remembering wrong? You'll be testing before me I think :)


----------



## elt1013

OMG Isaac...that's amazing! Huge CONGRATULATIONS!!! You can do it, as you are a strong woman just like everyone in here to go through all of this. Your hardwork paid off and you got your wish X2, lol!

Banana- all of that sounds aweful, but will so be worth it if it works and you won't know if it will, unless you try. You are doing everything you can...it's just a matter of time (hopefully more sooner than later).

Mama- yay for crosshairs! I am waiting for all of your BFPs! You all deserve it so much!

Happy- how's everything going with the you and the babe?

afm- My boy is doing great and we are cherishing every moment of him being so little as I know it won't last long!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks girls its still just sinking in but I feel so rough I know it's real now! Keep looking at my scan pic thinking I'm dreaming but I'm not. Can't wait to get through this worrisome ill stage and find out what flavours we're having! Elt I bet your enjoying your little boy, enjoy every second as we know how quick thru grow. My little man is 3 om the 18th can't believe how quickly 3 years has gone.


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies,

So over the weekend my temp dipped. I wasn't super concerned since my sleep and wake up times are different on the weekend but today it was still down low. :( it's still above the control line but I'm worried so many low temps in a row is a bad sign.

Got the fertility doc today to find out what's the story with my thyroid. Hope it's nothing major and just needs a med adjustment or something. 

How was all your weekends? :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Doc went fine. He says my thyroid looks a-okay so I guess I'm just naturally getting dumber! Or maybe it's a sign the meds are really working and I'm just not used to all these hormone surges. Who knows!

Anyway, did my day 28 bloods and doc told me as long as the meds are working to keep with it for the next 6 months and come back if I'm not pregnant by then. Feel a bit annoyed as that's what the last doc did with the clomid, but as long as the Femara doesn't stop working I guess that's fine and if it does stop I feel pretty confident this doc will see me sooner than later. So I guess we'll see. 

I'm symptom spotting today despite my better judgement! I swear it's impossible not to! Had some light cramping this afternoon and some low back pain. I've been exhausted. Had heartburn bad the past few days and my boob are killing me but that's all pretty typical of 2ww so prob no biggie. The cramping and low back pain are new for me for 2ww. Usually don't cramp until AF is about to arrive so hoping my LP hasn't shortened on this med. 

Quiet in here today...hope you're all well :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama it's hard not to symptom spot. I see your temps are still nice and high. Hoping it doesn't take 6 more months of Femera. I don't know how you are holding out testing. Lol. I would have already been peeing on sticks. Haha. 

Isaac, ms kicking in? Hope it's not too bad for you. But that feeling is so worth it. Just keeps reminding you that thins are good. 

AFM - found out I have an anterior placenta which explains why I don't feel ladybug move around a lot. I feel lots of "stretching" sensations when she flip/flops. Some of the stronger kicks I feel too. But she is all snuggled into my placenta like a blanket. We captured a 4D shot of her face. I think she looks like her daddy. :) this was taken at 19+3. She is measuring 18+5 and weighed approx 9 oz. everything looks perfect.


----------



## HappyCpl

Here is her pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MamaMac123

Awwww so fun to see that pic!!!! Must be so exciting! 

I'm usually pretty good about not testing early. If I test and see the negative then I lose hope and get all down. I'd rather hold off and keep the hope alive.


----------



## HappyCpl

I understand. I just have no self control. Lol


----------



## MamaMac123

I've got the mother of all lower back aches happening this afternoon. Blah.


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> I've got the mother of all lower back aches happening this afternoon. Blah.

Hey mama I also had bad lower back pain more than usual leading up to my bfp! 
Lovely scan pic happy she looks gorgeous. 
Afm another scan today babies are growing well was lovely to see them close together. Getting my head around the idea now. Getting very excited!


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac, that's wonderful they are growing and doing well. 

Mama, like Isaac, I had lots of back pain as well before my BFP. Prayers for you Hun!


----------



## elt1013

Good luck Mama and banana!

Nice ultrasound pic Happy!

Glad to hear both babies are growing nicely...so exciting!


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - what's the latest with you honey? Have you tested yet? 

Happy & Isaac - so excited about both your scans!!!! :) 

Afm - glad to hear the back pain is a good sign. My temps are back up looking nice again. I thought about testing this am but held off. Going to try to wait till Sat. AF usually arrived by 14dpo so if there's no sign of it by Sat then I'll test.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama Saturday is too far away! I can't wait for you to test. 

Banana - Hope all is well with you Hun!


----------



## elt1013

I can't wait for you to test either mama! Good Luck! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MamaMac123

And......temp drop *sigh* Oh well

Should see AF today.


----------



## HappyCpl

:hugs: I'm sorry Hun. I hate to see that.


----------



## MamaMac123

Yep...AF has arrived. I'm actually okay about it. I wasn't expecting a bfp this cycle with the weird start and the thyroid med complications. Instead I'm actually feeling very hopeful. The meds worked! I ovulated! And I had an almost normal length cycle! Only 31 days! That's never happened! Now if the meds will just keep working we may finally have a real shot over the next few cycles! Keeping my chin up and grateful for where we're at.


----------



## HappyCpl

Way to keep your head up mama. You're right, you have responded well to the meds. I pray they continue to work in your new cycle :)


----------



## elt1013

Aww bummer mama! Stick with that positive attitude...you'll get there! You're getting your body all figured out and getting closer and closer!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, I like how your temps are looking! Hoping ov comes within the next week for you.


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey ladies, how are things going?


----------



## elt1013

Found out I'm not diabetic...yay! But my son is very colicky, so that has been kind of hard to deal with! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## HappyCpl

Elt that is great news about diabetes! I'm waiting on the results of my 1 hr glucose test. Prayers they are normal...

I hate to hear your LO has colic :( that is so hard.


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy New Year everyone! Hope I'm not the only one still hanging around now! 

Had a nice Christmas but our New Years week was pretty stressful. 
The weekend after Christmas DH and I went to Niagara Falls for some R&R. It was fabulous and much needed! Fancy dinner, couples massage, room service. Loved it! Want to love there haha 

I ended up in the ER a couple days later with another corneal abrasion. I had one in Sept that got infected pretty badly and threatened my sight in one eye. Luckily this one we caught quick and no infection so it's healed up well. Then on New Year's Eve DH had a seizure at work! Scared the crap out of me. Luckily they haven't found anything major as of yet. Hate not knowing what caused it but happy it wasn't something major going on in his brain like a tumor or stroke or something. He has to follow up with a neurologist but so far he's been okay since. 

He was supposed to do his SA last week and we missed the apt. Had booked it 3 months ago and totally forgot. I thought it was this week. Might be for the best because if we'd remembered we'd have had to forgo BD during ov time and missed our shot this cycle. So instead they fit us in for Thursday this week. Hopefully it will be all good news. 

The great news is that the Femara worked again! Same dosage and same ov date it looks like, though I didn't opk this time so don't know for sure. Also had to fudge temps the week of Christmas because I totally didn't temp that week and ff wouldn't give me crosshairs without them. But I feel like I ovulated, sore boobs etc and my temps are def in post ov range now. :) feel very encouraged now the meds have worked 2 cycles in a row. The clomid would only work once then we'd have to up the dose so already Femara is doing much better for us! Fx we get a bfp soon if not this cycle! We didn't bd a ton thanks to hubby's seizure episode but I think we managed to get one in the day of ov so hopefully it's enough. 

How was everyone else's holiday??? ;)


----------



## HappyCpl

Congrats mama on your ov! That's great news that the meds are continuing to work. Your trip sounds wonderful! I'm sorry that you and DH haven't been well. I'll be praying for your DH. I hope this is your month!


----------



## banana07

Hey Ladies

So I've been hiding away for a few weeks until I broke some news to few relevant people so now that has been done I can finally say I got my :bpf: 

I'm 8 weeks now, got it on tamoxifen meds (simulate ovaries), regular scans to check follies and pregnal trigger injection, was our 2nd month trying with actual ovulation and it worked(18 months in total trying) We are so so blessed. 

Been really really sick and tired, very different to first pregnancy, don't remember being sick at all until the last few weeks. Have good days and bad days, today not a great day but if I have to take it everyday for the next 220 days I'll take it!! We suspect its a little lady in there but who knows!! 

I know anyone handing around in here already knows but just incase any of you other ladies are still having a nose!!! Hope ye and babies are doing good :) 

:)


----------



## banana07

Oh Mama, just seen about yourself and DH being so ill over the Christmas break. I hope ye are ok now thank god everything turned out ok and nothing is too serious. 

Wouldn't worry too much about the amount of bding, I think we only did it 2-3 times in the whole month we got it!! :) Bd about 8pm on the Sunday egg was due 11pm that night and bd again at 8am next morning. so pretty much both the day off :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay banana!!!! So excited for your new little bean! 

Which just leaves...me lol

Yesterday I cried when I got a PM from banana about her news. So happy for her of course but still hard to be the last empty uterus standing. But today I'm doing really well with it. Luckily things are looking up for us so hopefully I'll join the bump club soon! In the meantime....hope you all don't leave me! I'll finally get a bfp and have no one to tell! Lol

Banana - yeah I'm hoping we are fine bd wise. Pretty sure we did it day of ov and morning after so fx! One week till testing!


----------



## HappyCpl

It is wonderful news banana!

Mama, we could never leave you. You will be joining us soon. Your temps are looking fab! Fingers crossed this is it!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Banana SO thrilled for you, big congrats!

Mama, I second what happy said - we will never leave! I have everything crossed for this cycle for you, huge hugs sweets!


----------



## HappyCpl

I can't wait for you to test mama! Your temps are looking wonderful! Prayers they continue to stay elevated :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

That's fantastic news banana so pleased for you! It's flying already nearly 9 weeks. Have you bwen offered an early scan? 
So pleased the meds are working for you mama and of course we'll always be here for you! 
Afm- still feeling very sick much worse than with ds but think it might be improving slightly I'm certainly able to eat more foods as I almost went od everything. 12 week and nuchal scan next week and I'm getting really worried about it! I defo know at least one baby is ok as I can hear heartbeat my doppler! 
Anyway hi to all other girls who may just check in from time to time


----------



## banana07

Cheers girls :) 

Am very very nervous, just waiting on date for early scan hopefully next week. I just don't "feel" pregnant last two days. I even ate dinner last night first time in 4 weeks I've been able to eat anything much other then ham sandwiches and junk! The smell of food normally turns my stomach but a okay yesterday and I think today could even be an ok day too. Fx everything is ok, have read so many horror stories not on purpose just seem to come across them when looking for something else and when I seen nurse for first time on Tuesday to get bloods she started the conversation about how she missed at 8.5 weeks (same as me now!), not what I wanted to hear, I know she was trying to help because I had rang her last week worried that my symptoms were disappearing and she was trying to tell me she had her symptoms up to and after she had the loss so symptoms or no symptoms don't really mean anything. 

Mama, your temps do look good, really do have all my fingers and toes crossed for you x 

How you feeling??


Sweetpea, cannot believe your little lady is 10months, I remember you getting pregnant, it does not seem like that long ago!!! How is all with you busy I imagine!! 

Happy, Issac, do you know what you will be having or will ye be finding out??

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies, hope you and all those babies and bumps are doing well :)

Doing okay here in the 2ww. Feeling tired and irritable but that's pretty normal. My boobs are super sore but also normal for me. My temps are sitting pretty steady and that's unusual even in the 2ww I'm usually still up and down. Maybe that's a good sign! I've felt some abdominal twinges and things but never know if it's more my imagination than anything else. 9dpo today. Will be waiting till 14 dpo to test. If AF is coming she ought to arrive before then. DH is doing his SA this morning, fun for him! Haha Seriously though....that's his test and I have to do the awful achy dye test soon! I'd take his personally haha. 

Anyway, anxious to get our results. Also meet with a neurologist about his seizure today so that has me a bit stressed. Hopefully it goes well. 

Hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, I hope all the tests and visits go well today. Please keep us updated. 

Isaac & banana, I can't wait to see your scan pics. 

Banana, we are def having a little girl. DD was not happy about that at first and still insists she is having a brother. But she is coming around.


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - my best friends little girl wanted a little sister so badly, when they found out it was going to be a boy, she burst into tears right there in the ultrasound room with mom lol


----------



## banana07

Oh mama that is a lot of tests in one go!

Hope all goes well, when will you have the SA results, one clinic we went to took nearly 2 weeks (public), private one rang us the same day! Hope you don't have a long wait. 

Have met with the doc about the seizure, really hope that goes well. No point me telling you to not stress or worry because you will naturally whatever anyone says!!

I had that dye test done, Tbh it was not nice, more painful then I thought but I had AF when I got it done so everything seems more painful and Tbh I was back in work half an hour later pain free. Its like really bad period pain but once its done the pain 100% disappears. Plus if you are hoping to deliver a baby one day this is only a drop in the ocean!!! 

Issac, hope your sickness goes soon, its not nice at all. Mine seems to have mostly disappeard thank god, I was worried when it did disappear so suddenly, but good news isI had a scan this morning

Everything was perfect on the scan, size, measurements, heartbeat was going so hard and strong! We even seen it wiggle!! Cannot believe. Will try to post a pic but not sure if it will work. Am so happy now tho, I can finally try to relax. I was so so worried since I found out, was 90% sure was going to get bad news in the clinic. 

:)
 



Attached Files:







SITSSU Prin14011012360.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, how did things go?

Banana! Look at your little peanut!!! What was its heart rate? I'm so glad things went well.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow great scan banana, baby looks great! It's so reassuring seeing a heartbeat past 8 weeks or so. Think I picked up 2 heartbeats on doppler today but getting major withdrawals from not having seen them for so long. My ms would come and go until about 7-8 weeks worst 9-10 and gradually easing but sometimes I have the odd bad day! 
Looking forward to hearing your news mama? 
Happy any apps coming up for you soon?


----------



## HappyCpl

Awe Isaac, I wish I would have gotten a Doppler. But I feel like now since I feel her move that I would rather feel her kick :) I love love love those feelings. With you having 2, maybe you'll start feeling some flutters soon. 

We just had an appt for our glucose test which went well. We do not go back until 1/23 in which we will schedule our 4D scan for 29 weeks. After that, we won't get to see her again until 36 weeks. But the scans are spaced out enough that at least we get to see her about every other visit. I may try to fit in another private scan but we will see.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey guys,

Banana! So exciting to see the scan! Yay! So glad all is well with your little one! 

Happy and Isaac hope you're both doing well. :)

DH's apt for the seizure went great! The doc doesn't think it was a true seizure. He thinks he blacked out due to a stomach virus and since he started vomiting that caused te convulsions. He talked to the guy that was with my hubby at the time and he said what he described wasn't a seizure. Thank goodness! He has to have an MRI and an EEG to be sure they don't miss anything but all should be fine. :happydance:

As for me....despite bit wanted to get my hopes up I of course am! My stomach feels very strange. I've had some AF like cramping but it started days ago and no bleeding. I just have a "feeling" which could be all in my head. But this morning my bbt shot up to 98.3! 

So....I couldn't help myself and I tested! Not a thing. Stark white. I'm a little bummed but I know it's still only 11dpo so it could still happen. Just hoping that temp stays high. As soon as it drops I know I'm out and AF is on her way. Should happen by Monday if it's going to.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow your temps do look good mama, fx'd that bfp comes to you very soon! Excited for you and happy your finally ovulating! It would be good if they could monitor your follicles and maybe have a trigger like banana did.
Glad your gtt went well happy I have to have one of those at 28 weeks too because of family history! I'll be having all sorts of scans and tests with twins on board. Yeah love having my doppler its been wwkl used, I got it when pregnant with ds and since then it has been used between family and friends, well worth the money! Bricking myself about my scan on Wednesday, I'm creating lots of scenarios in my head. Hopefully all will be ok


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac, prayers for your little beans with your upcoming scan. 

Mama, I'm loving your temp! You're right, it is early, especially if that spike is due from a recent implantation. It would be another few days. I'm happy to hear that your hubby's appt went well and they don't think it was a true seizure. Please keep us updated on him. I'll be praying. :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Morning ladies,

Big temp drop this morning. :( :sigh: Still above cover and no spotting yet but in sure later today or tomorrow AF will arrive. Had a good feeling this cycle. Oh well. How's everyone else?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sorry to hear Mama :( fxd it's not AF though. What is the gameplan med wise for your upcoming cycle? More of the same or changing it up?


----------



## MamaMac123

More of the same. We do one more cycle as is then if I'm not pregnant I go for the dye test. Will prob do up to 3 more cycles on this med after that as well. He told me 6 cycles then we'd move on. Hopefully we won't need to.


----------



## banana07

hey mama sorry it looks like AF and esp after you got your hopes up there really is nothing as heart breaking esp after you fight so hard not to get hopes up. at least you have an upside you have had two really very regular cycles, which correct me if I'm wrong but I haven't seen since we started on here? 

is it possible for you to do monitored cycles like I did. when I did the clomid on its own for 4 months last year it appeared that I was ovulation but I obv didn't get peg but den just 2 monitored and triggered cycles and it worked. 

I don't know if it is am option or you or not. 

how does the heath system work over theRe is it like America where you have to have private health insurance or the UK where most things work of the nhs so free but you have less options. or Ireland where there is a public system free to all but long waiting lists in most cases and doesn't cover anything fertility related so I've had to go private a pay for everything myself. 

like in the UK my sister is getting 3 free iui treatments and 2 free ivf treatments but she must play byand their rules and timeframe but she isn't spending penny. where I have went private and said for everything myself but made every apt myself when I wanted I started going to a consultant at 6 months cause I was paying for it myself and ivf this month would have cost over 6000euro. where my sister is already 3 years trying but has to wait for apts and when she does go for treatments its one size fits all 3 iui and 2 ivf where I was told based on your test results bpass the iui and regular ivf based on our results. pros and cons to both I suppose of had to sell our car to say for the potential ivf but had quick progress, she gets everything free but its a slow process. what's Canada like?


----------



## banana07

just read back mama glad dh seizure doc apt went well. any word on his SA?

issac glad you got to hear 2 heartbeats. I still can't believe I have one in here don't know how you are getting your head around two!!! 

happy glad the gloucose test went good. I can't wait to feel kicks this time freaked me out a lot first time but I was young and silly


issac and happy when are ye due? I'm 15 august?? 

issac do you know or Will you findout what you're having???


----------



## ooSweetPea

Mama I hope it doesn't come to that either - I'm sure you've read this before but I know lots of women who have gotten their BFP straight after the dye test when the tubes are super cleared out, hopefully that will be the case!


----------



## MamaMac123

In Canada most things are fully covered. We have to do dental, vision and prescriptions on our own but my husbands work provides a health plan for all that. My fertility doctor and all my diagnostic testing is covered but I don't believe any treatments or procedures are covered. I need to check with DH's work coverage to see if they do anything fertility wise but I'm pretty sure any procedures we do will be out of pocket.


----------



## MamaMac123

So....this far no AF. My temp is still lower but still above coverline. I'm spotting very lightly today but that's it. Very odd. Last cycle on Femara my period came in fast with full force! I don't think I'm pregnant or anything. Either it's just a slow starting AF or my hormones need to drop a bit more or something to get it going. :shrugs: Or maybe I ovulated a day or two later than ff thinks I did. Not sure but it's a bit odd. I had planned to test today but since my temps have dropped and I spotted I didn't bother this morning. If AF hasn't begun and/or temp still isn't below coverline in am then I may test just to be sure.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls wanted to update you on our 12 week scan we got some good news and bad news. One of our babies didn't make it, it passed at about 9 weeks along! Other baby doing just fine and was doing back flips. Feel so strange, very mixed emotions and I can't stop crying for our little lost baby! So looks like we are carrying our rainbow baby and hopefully it will pull through. Apparently it should do just fine although the other one has died. Due our precious baby on the 24th July!


----------



## elt1013

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that Isaac :( But, it's great that the other baby seems so healthy :)

If you don't mind me asking such a fragile question...what do you do now with the one that has passed. Do you carry it until you deliver or will it naturally resolve itself. I hope you don't have to go through anything tramatic!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey elt thanks! Apparently it will simply absorb or sometimes it kinda flattens out and can leave an imprint on healthy babies placenta, it's only 2.5cm so very small. It is giving me comfort knowing its still inside me next to its twin. It should just fade away!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama - I see AF arrived. I hope you are ok. Prayers to you this cycle. Let us know when you get the results of the SA. 

Isaac - My heart goes out to you hun. I'm so sorry for the loss of your little twin. I will continue to pray for your healthy jumping bean as well as you and your family. I can't imagine how you feel dear. :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh Isaac :( i'm so sorry. The emotions with something like that must feel so mixed. I can't imagine how heart breaking to lose your little one like that. Thank goodness your other bean is doing well. Prayers and hugs for you & your growing family. Hopefully the rest of this pregnancy will be smooth sailing for you. 

Thanks Happy :hugs: I'm doing okay. Sad it didn't happen this cycle but reminding myself that healthy normal couples can take up to a year to get pregnant and I've only had one truly normal cycle so far. Hopefully just needs some more time. Going to call my doc today to see when the SA results will be in. Hopefully soon. Thinking about looking into SMEP this cycle. Did anyone in here ever try that method? I've never been able to try it before because my cycles were so messed up. Now that I'm on meds that are making my cycles consistent I think it may be worth a try. Want to grab some more preseed too. Might as well give it our very best! I'd really love to avoid that blasted dye test! Lol

Any other ideas thoughts advice....now my cycles are going normally I feel like I'm back to the beginning of ttc.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, I know you haven't gotten the results of your husband's SA, but we used fertility blend for men from GNC. It worked wonders with DH's supply and drive lol. I tried the SMEP, but it didn't work for us as I never really ovulated on the same day. Just within a 3 day window. The day we conceived this cycle, we didn't even BD the day of OV. I OVon day 18 and BD on days 16,17 and 19. Lol.


----------



## banana07

Issac, I am so so sorry. Like mama said your emotions must be so mixed and thank goodness for your healthy bean. I'm sure there is nothing anyone can say or do to make you feel better but just hope you are ok x 

Mama, we did try the SMEP at one stage but it so set, I didn't work out 100% plus chances are we weren't ovulating at the time so wouldn't have made a difference if we weren't bding at all!!! 

DH had 3 SA done within 6 months and all 3 had very different results can't remember exactly what they were but first was ok, second was good and third was pretty bad. He used Wellman (same as the pregnacare) tablets, he never even used them properly just whenever he remembered, we never went for a test after that but something obv worked! Unless the SA comes back as Zero, if it says there not "enough" good ones remember it only takes 1 to make the baby not millions!!

If I were you I would bd every second day from CD12 until a few days after you get confirmed cross hairs or if you can manage it until AF arrives. Its the only way you are 100% covered with bding, I think. This cycle we were told when to bd because of the scans and trigger but even at that when they told me to come back in 2 days for the trigger and bd the following 2 days, we went ahead and did it those 2 days anyway - I didn't trust anyone or want to take any risks!!

Have to run, work is calling, read back properly later :) 

oh we told D.S last night!


----------



## MamaMac123

Called the doc office just now. SA results are back but she didn't tell me anything. She scheduled us to come in and meet with the doctor to discuss the results. Think that's typical or does that indicate there's an issue?? If he was normal couldn't she just say so and save everyone the apt? Hopefully it's just standard procedure. So we go in a week from Wed. Also I've had an issue with my prenatal pills. Doc prescribed some which our insurance used to cover but my hubby's work just switched companies and the new company won't cover them because they're vitamins. Ugh! To buy them outright is over $100! For Prenatal Vitamins!?!? So absurd! So I asked if there was another comparable over the counter to take and they said no. Doc only recommends the perscription ones. :Dohh: What prenatals do you guys take? I'm going to go home tonight and compare labels and see how off twy really are. I just can't stomach spending that much on vitamins but of course if it's the tweek that makes the difference between bfp or not then it would be worth it. Just don't want to throw money away unnecessarily. Thoughts?


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies,
mama- we tried SMEP also, but weren't successful that cycle. I got my BFP on the cycle that we dtd the day before and that was it. So, like the others have said...it's not always about how many times it's done...unfortunately just has to be perfect timing, which seems to be luck alot of times! You are bound to hit it at some point (hopefully more sooner than later) :) I would never pay $100 for prenatals! They should have some over the counter the same or pretty similar. My OB wasn't too picky about which ones I took as long as they had sufficient folic acid.


----------



## banana07

Hey Mama - how you feeling now, when are you hoping to ovulate next weekend? Is it next week you have the doc apt for the SA results? We never went into the clinic just got them over the phone but that was for the good and bad ones didn't make a difference but we are thousands of miles away so maybe that's the difference! 

For vitamins we used these ones they were about 25euro/$30 for the month I think. 

https://www.google.ie/search?q=conc...Pregnacare-Conception-His-n-Hers.aspx;219;280.

Issac how are you feeling now?
 



Attached Files:







vit.png
File size: 91.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

Banana - should hopefully be ovulating next weekend. We go on Wed for the SA results. 

Having a rough day today. Have a hard time attending church each Sunday. Everyone around me is either pregnant or has a baby it seems. Just found out today another of my church friends is pregnant. Found out another one a few weeks ago. Pretty much feel like that officially makes me the only one who isn't in every aspect of my life these days. Just not a good day.

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## banana07

hey mama., sorry you feel down it does happen I know but I know you'll feel better again. you are on the right road now. I still get angry about the incompetent consultant and gp we had that took us so long to get on the right road but once here it didn't take too long and you are on that road now. fx sa results are good but remember they not everything. 

chin up anyway x 

oh and I hope your bding all this week never know when the eggy could surprise you take no chances. every other night this week den 3 nights in a row when you get the positive opks or days 17,18,19. go for it!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey mama keep strong honey I remember those awful days of sadness feeling like I was the only person on this planet who wasn't pregnant! Your time will come, your precious baby is just taking a little longer to come but I have every faith that it will. Good luck this cycle xx

Hey banana yeah all fine here thanks! Nearly 15 weeks and just recently startrd to feel little flutters and pokes here and there. Morning sickness still hits me now and again too especially after eating. The burbs and trapped wind I get makes me feel sick. Craving fizzy drinks so far! You got your 12 week scan coming up? I have another scan next week! Still thinking and feel sad about our loss but I have to be focused and happy and healthy for my boys and this baby. 
How's everyone else and happy?


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac, delighted you are feeling a little better and can't believe you are starting to feel little flutters, very exciting :) I get the odd dose of nausea or sometimes sickness but not that often every few days really. Am acutally feeling particularly well this last few days which worries me more then anything, I feel fat but not as round if you know what I mean. 

Went bm and wedding dress shopping with my sil yesterday, broke down crying when I got home, I am huge gigantic, I was a bit over weight before I got preg but my lord I looked like an elephant it was disgusting. She is only 4 weeks after having a baby and was 1/4 the size of me. I was blaming the baby for my belly being so big but realistically I'm only touching 3 months and the fat is everywhere face, arms, bum, legs. I feel sick thinking about me in the dress :(

We don't get a 12 weeks scan here as routine, first one is not until 20 weeks, I did get one at 9 week because the GP wanted me to have one because of how long it took and the medication I had been taking and I'm paying for a private one myself next week just to calm my nerves but normally its just the one at 20-24 weeks. 

Mama, How are you!?! Hope your feeling a little better now and ready to ov! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi guys,

Just met with the doc. Luckily DH's SA results all look good. He didn't give me exact numbers (which sort of annoys me. May call the office to see if the nurse will give me them over the phone) but he said all looks good there. 

The downside, he looked back at my day 21 & 28 bloods from 2 cycles ago and doesn't like my progesterone numbers. He thinks it's too low. Going to check me again this cycle on cd26 and if the numbers don't look good he thinks we need to take a more aggressive approach and switch to injectible drugs. In sort of bummed. :( they're super expensive and not sure if drug plan will cover it. It's called Puregon. Anyone know anything about it? Sounds like I do them for about a week and get monitored very closely with ultrasound and blood or urine tests. That will be fun with work. Might be time to tell the employers about all this. Blah. 

I almost want to give progesterone creme a try this cycle but I guess I shouldn't so I do mess with the progesterone numbers right???


----------



## banana07

hey mama just a v quick reply am about to pass out asleep. I wouldn't mess with the prog cream I did it while not being monitored on clomid and I got sky high readings on bloods but turns out I most likely wasn't really ovulation at all. ill never know and that driver me even more mad tbh. like how expensive is this other monitored treatment?? out of this world expensive or doable with a lot of lifestyle cut backs like we had to sell our car to pay for the possible ivf. 

I'm of course speaking from my own experiences because I know its what worked for me in the end but if its at all possible to do the monitored cycle I would. 

great about sa results one more box to tick off the list. 

got a tooth pulled today and my lord the pain now and all I can take is panadol almost useless!!


----------



## MamaMac123

I talked to our insurance and they won't cover a thing with fertility :( 

Now I feel like I want to try the progesterone cream even more because I want to give this my all and I want the doc to allow me more time on the Femara. But now with what yore saying Banana I just don't know. :dohh: 

I hate this. The bottom line is we don't have the funds to go crazy on fertility treatments. Eventually we will hit the point we can't go any further. I'm getting so scared that point is getting too close now. I feel even more of a clock and even more panicked now. :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi guys! Hope you're all having a good weekend! 

Been doing a lot of thinking and praying and pondering the last few days about our situation and DH have mapped out a game plan. 

We want to keep going with the Femara for the next 3 cycles if we don't get pregnant this round. If progesterone is still looking low then I'll ask the doc about a progesterone pill to help. My body has responded great to the Femara and I'm ovulating consistently and have great length cycles so I feel really good about it. I'm also going to go ahead with the dye tube test next cycle. Want to make sure everything is open and good to go before we start shelling out cash for injections. 

After our designated 6 months of Femara is up then we'll try a few rounds of the injections. If still not pregnant and the only option left is IVF then we're done. Neither DH or I are comfortable paying that amount of money for such lousy odds and we definitely can't afford 5 or 6 rounds of it. So at that point we would start saving for and working towards adoption. I'm way more comfortable spending the money there. In the meantime I'm buckling down big time on working out and weightloss. That is a huge issue with my PCOS and if I'm able to lose some weight it could go a long way to help us conceive naturally. 

So that being our plan, DH and I and our family are having a special day of fasting and prayer tomorrow, asking God to help us get our baby however we need to and to accept that it's in His hands now. We're doing all we can. Now it's up to Him to bless us with the little miracle. I'm feeling really good and calm about it all. 

Anyway, that's our plan. Any of you who want to join us, keep us in your prayers especially tomorrow :) Who knows, maybe this will be our lucky cycle! 

The great news is I got a pos OPK today! Ovulating right on time again! Perfect! :) I was also noticing this cycle compared to the first on Femara (that's the cycle he did the blood work last) my temps in general have gone up higher throughout the cycle. I'm hoping maybe that indicates my hormone levels are higher now I've been on the meds for a few months. Fx! Now off to :sex: :haha:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey mama that sounds like a wonderful plan, glad your feeling more positive! Getting your tubes checked is also good in ruling out a problem before you start expensive fertility meds. Could you afford a few rounds of iui with injectables before the ivf option, they offer it to a lit of women here with pcos and I'm a strong believer in it! Me and dh took just one round to get our bfp and according to them we both had excellent fertility with all the test results etc but somehow the sperm was reaching the egg. Sometimes it can be a simple as your bodily fluids aren't compatible, being too acidic etc! You are way off all this as it seems your problem is probably the lack of regular ovulation which hopefully has been fixed.


----------



## MamaMac123

My doctor hasn't mentioned IUI yet but I would think it may come up as an option if the injections alone don't do the trick. We would definitely consider giving that a go. I just think we're decided on drawing the line at IVF. I can't explain it really, just a feeling I have. It's not a gamble I'm willing to take. I'll feel much more comfortable with heading into the adoption process than with handing over that kind of money for a one time all in shot that could easily end up with nothing.


----------



## banana07

Hey mama

Sorry for the late reply wanted to wait until I had time to sit down and write properly. 

I was so sad when I read your first post but in good auld mama style you bounced back with a plan the next day!! You def seem a lot better but those bad days are to be expected esp when you get news you didn't want from the doc regardless of how minor it may or may not be. I remember my first month of the monitored and triggerd cycle went up for a scan but I had a cyst so they wouldn't do it. They knew the cyst would be gone the following month but I remember crying so much thinking its just not meant to be. 

Found out DS who had been saying a special prayer to baby jesus since before Christmas for a healthy baby brother or sister is still saying his prayer but of his own accord said he has passed it onto someone else he doesn't know who just someone who wants a baby too. So I hope its you and my sister!! I thought it was so cute! 

I don't fully understand what you mean, do you mean you don't think you would go for IVF at all and go straight to adoption or you give the IVF 1 go but not 5 or 6?

You should be getting crosshairs in the next day or so shouldn't you??

Do you know what level the doc actually said your progesterone was, I was borderline which 2 docs said I did Ov but the consultant in the fertility clinic said no way I did and even if it I did it was a very immature egg and wouldn't have amounted to anything. 

The last two of us here who got our bfp myself and issac were on monitored cycles with triggers etc... I really really hope you get to do this. 

Afm, 12+5 today going for a scan and I'm bricking it, did the same with DS first scan and my 9 week scan with this one, every symptom leaves me and I feel nothing, I think its preparing myself for bad news just incase. Please god everything is ok, Scan at 5.45pm this even so prob afternoon for you US ladies then straight to a church meeting at 7pm but will update ye after that fx. 

How are you issac??

Is anyone else here still pregnant/ttc that we haven't heard from in a while or is it just the 3 of us??


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey ladies. I'm sorry I haven't been on lately. Just trying to get things organized and ready. I can't wait to have her furniture in so I can really put things together. 

Mama, you are so strong and such a positive person. I really believe this will happen for you. I hope with the Femera working you get your BFP soon. Is looking good this cycle.

Banana, I hope your ultrasound goes well today. I love seeing how much they grow in just a few short weeks. 

Isaac, I hope you are doing well hun.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey good luck with the scan banana, be sure to put pic up! For some reason I can only put mine on my profile pic so will leave it up for a while so you ladies can take a peek! 
Happy yeah all fine here I think, getting fat! Been poorly with a heavy cold this week which is pants and weather here in South West UK is totally crap, so not a great week to be on annual leave! Got app om Friday for scan, I'm 16 weeks tomorrow. How are you feeling? X


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama your temp is looking fab! That was a nice jump! FX'd and prayers for you.


----------



## IsaacRalph

How did your scan go banana?? Wow mama those temps and cross lines look nice, come on bfp! X


----------



## banana07

Whoooo for the crosshairs mama :) How you feeling now??

My scan went great, everything is perfect, even tho the first one at 9 weeks was public and this one was private in a totally different clinic it was the same woman who did the scan, I didn't recognise her but DH did, she was like what has you back again I told you everything was perfect 4 weeks ago!! She was really nice laughing at me really. I just told her since it took so long to get I was terrified of loosing it. 
You should have seen it jumping around lifted way up so whole back and head where lifted off the bottom of the uterus was crazy!!! 

Next scan now won't be until 20+ weeks but hopefully I will start to feel it move before then there have been 3-4 times mostly while lying down after getting into bed and once on the couch after dinner last night actually that I could swear I could feel it just flutters, I really don't think it was wind but impossible to really tell. I wasn't looking out for it and have never felt it before just a really strange sensation (can't remember it with DS was so long ago!).

So that scan will keep me calm for another few weeks when I'll start freaking out again that something is wrong, just can't wait for a full on bump and kicking for reassurance!

How is everyone, you issac?? you still feeling sick at all?? What is your actual due date, I'm 15th August :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey banana so pleased your scan went well was getting worried cuz you hadn't updated. Got a pic? Had a scan today 16 weeks 1 day and everything looking good and we think we saw another little willy but not definate yet! He was opening and closing his mouth taking in fluid and was on his front most of the time, totally amazing. My edd is the 24th July so we're so close!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey guys, thanks for all the positive vibes! Glad all your scans have gone well :) Isaac, love seeing that scan pic!!!

I'm just hanging in the TWW. I have to go for my blood draw Monday to check my progesterone. The doc never gave me my numbers from the first Femara cycle so I'm going to try asking the nurse if she can tell me. I didn't even think to ask until we'd left. Our visits with the doc always feel so rushed. 

My test day/AF due date is DH's birthday. Hard not to think about what a fun gift that would be. We successfully did SMEP except we missed the last try but as I'd already ov'd at that point I'm not sure it makes much difference. Hopefully not. We got our 3 days in a row right at ov time so that's good. I'm hopeful this cycle but not overly so. If that makes sense. It would be fabulous and of course we have a chance but I won't be shocked if we're not. I feel like it will be one of two things. Either we get pregnant with the injections or we won't get pregnant till I lose more weight. I'm really focused on that now. Eatting much better and gym almost daily. I think that may be what has to happen for me. We won't do IVF. I mean I won't say that for 100% because our feelings could change but as of now we're pretty decided. I just can't take that. Too much pressure and money riding on my uterus. I'd rather start towards adoption and keep working on losing weight and trying naturally. 

Anyway, hope you ladies have a good weekend!


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay....feeling stressed again!

Just went in for my progesterone blood draw. Doc wanted day 36 which was yesterday so went in first thing this AM as they were closed yesterday. I asked the nurse what my old results were. My day 21 in my first Femara cycle was 6.33 and day 28 was 7.73

What is it supposed to be??? I can't seem to find a solid answer online but I've read a few that say it should be over 30??? Is that right? If so why on earth wouldn't the doc have brought this up sooner? I assumed it was only slightly low. This seems ridiculously low! Does this mean I'm not actually ovulating??? 

I asked one of the office ladies about adding a progesterone suppliment and she said that's not an option!?! Why wouldn't it be an option? I feel so confused and never feel like I get straight answers from the doctor or the office staff. THEN I find out not only are the injections almost $400 per cycle, but the cycle itself costs $500 just for the ultrasounds and monitoring etc which I guess isn't covered by the health system here. What the heck!?!? So we're looking at almost $1,000 each cycle????? That's fine if it works but I can't do that for 6 cycles in a row and get no results. Ugh! I hate infertility BS! Why don't insurance companies cover this stuff at all! Even a little bit!? 

Sorry, I'm venting and ranting and just fuming right now. I feel so trapped by money and genetics! It's so unfair that some dirt poor teenage girl with no money can get knocked up no problem and we have to pay thousands as thousands of dollars we don't have to even get a shot!!! UGH!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

And another friend just had a baby....of course


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh mama! I'm sorry you are having to go through this. Why can't they give you answers? Do you have to schedule a consult for them to talk to you? I understand your frustrations. You are entitled to those questions being answered so that you may understand your care. I found this article if it helps. It seems that's after ovulation your levels can range from 2-25? If this article is accurate, I could see where they would say yours is a little low but they aren't at the bottom either. I'll be praying for you hun. 

https://www.urmc.rochester.edu/encyclopedia/content.aspx?ContentTypeID=167&ContentID=progesterone


----------



## banana07

Hey mama

Don't they have different measurements between the UK & US. Which do you use?? I know for me using the UK ones it was 30 but the US ones were much lower. 

I found this if its any good to you?? Would put you in the low but normal range?

https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003714.htm

&#8226;Female (pre-ovulation): less than 1 ng/mL
&#8226;Female (mid-cycle): 5 to 20 ng/mL
&#8226;Male: less than 1 ng/mL
&#8226;Postmenopausal: less than 1 ng/mL
&#8226;Pregnancy 1st trimester: 11.2-90.0 ng/mL
&#8226;Pregnancy 2nd trimester: 25.6-89.4 ng/mL
&#8226;Pregnancy 3rd trimester: 48.4-42.5 ng/mL

I def used nmol/l not ng/ml ???

Have to run but post again properly for you later. 

x


----------



## HappyCpl

Keep your chin up. It's going to happen for you. You got a + opk this cycle and your temps confirmed shortly after that you ovulated. This is wonderful news. Your temps are looking wonderful this cycle too. Praying for that BFP :)


----------



## MamaMac123

What is with my BBT guys??? Has anyone encountered this before? I've had the same ramp for days! I've checked my temp at other times to be sure it's not the thermometer. So bizarre!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, I can't give advice as I have not encountered this before. But it seems to be abnormal for you. Maybe it's a good sign :)


----------



## MamaMac123

I've been reading it could mean my hormones are really steady which I'd think would be a great thing for me. I found several forum posts that described this and ended up with a bfp for the cycle. So here's hoping its a good sign!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck mama! No idea on what happening with your temps but like you say hopefully a good sign. Xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Well my temp went up a touch this morning so that's good :) 

How is everyone doing? How are all the little beans?? :)

Had a weird dream the last few nights and I just went to a dream website to interpret it and apparently my dream means I'm feeling empowered and am desiring control and authority. Makes total sense. Ever since the family prayer day I've really buckled down on my eating and exercise. I'm down 8 lbs already and feeling great! Taking charge of my weight, my Health, my pcos and eventually of my fertility. Anyway, sort of random I guess but it was a nice little affirmation that things are on the right track :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama! I love your dream meaning and congrats on your weightloss success so far! Keep up the great work and those great temps :) so when are you testing?!? Wouldn't today be AF day for you typically? And with temps like that, I don't see AF making an appearance. :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Happy :)

AF usually arrives around cd13 or 14. If not sign of her by Monday I'll test then. Or Sunday if I just can't wait and temps still look good. DH's birthday is Monday. Would be such a wonderful birthday present to get out BFP!


----------



## HappyCpl

Yes it would. What a birthday present that would be. How would you ever top that present next year? Hun you have more patience than me. I can't wait for you to test! Haha


----------



## MamaMac123

Guys....

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/Baby/055A41F2-0DA5-4AD0-A4AA-3D1724C3E9BC_zpsoc6wfxwd.jpg

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/Baby/45A10D77-9A2E-45E4-AC59-A085162673B6_zps01hswdzg.jpg


----------



## IsaacRalph

Omg omg omg omg omg I'm so bloody excited for you mama! I'm bloody crying here. Well done I'm so happy for you ahhhhhh! Congratulations xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Knew it would happen for you soon, bet your on cloud nine and wonderful suprise for your dh bday xx


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm completely freaking out! In a good way! It was crazy. Last night I felt a bit crampy and my temp dipped a bit so I expected AF today. But when I took my temp this AM it was still nice and high. So I decided to test. Went to the cabinet and NO TESTS! I remembered I had a FRER hiding away that I got to confirm if ever I got a :bfp: on a cheapy test. I hesitated, not wanting to waste it and then decided what the heck. There's 2 tests in the box. So I went for it. 

As soon as I saw it I burst into tears, grabbed the second test and immediately tried again. I keep thinking I read it wrong or I'm dreaming or something! I had planned to tell DH for his birthday in some fun way but he came in and saw I was testing before the time was up and then I was just too excited so I rushed back to bed and showed him both tests. We are sooooooooo excited! I'm a bit panicked, because of my weight and my pcos I know my miscarriage risk is higher but I also had a good feeling about this so hopefully all is well. My doc is closed tomorrow for holiday so can't get a blood confirm till Tuesday. I just keep praying "Thank you, thank you thank you!" 

I feel so blessed.....and of course I can't sleep! I want to tell all the fam and friends that have been helping support me through ttc but everyone is sleeping! Haha 

I'm so glad and so grateful you guys have been here with me! Love you all!!!! Fx this little bean sticks!!!!

:bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh mama you wouldn't believe how happy I am for you I'm reliving all the emotions I went through just a few months ago. So October due date! Oh wow we all graduated what a rollercoaster we've all had. I'll pray your little bean sticks but hey you did it, you got your bfp! Xx


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama! I'm sooooo excited for you! I literally cried when I saw your picture. This is wonderful news and such a blessing. Please keep us updated when you go to the doctor. I will be praying for a healthy 9 months. Buckle your seatbelt, it's going to be a wild ride. I wish I could be there to give you a huge hug! :happy dance:

Happy birthday to your hubby!!!! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Due date is 40 weeks from first day of last period right? If that's right then our due date is set at about Oct 22 :) Halloween Baby! 

Still just can't even believe this!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeekkkk!!!! :happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Officially your due date would be 40 weeks after lmp but we know you have longer cycles! I see on your ticker it says 4 weeks and 4 days but you need to count 14 days past ovulation and then you hit 4 weeks and go from there! Whoop whoop loving the pics and tickers xx


----------



## HappyCpl

Awe mama! A fall baby, how fun! Your little love will be here by Thanksgiving and Christmas this year!!! Can you believe that?!? So amazing.


----------



## ooSweetPea

MAMAAAAA!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

So so SO thrilled for you!


----------



## banana07

Oh sweet Jesus. I logged onto the last page first and seen people congratulating you mama and I just prayed you had not passed your driving test!!! I clicked back to the page with the test pic and burst crying DH woke up to see what was wrong with me balling crying in the bed!!! 

I don't think I have words big enough to congratulate you!! 

And of all months I don't think I seen you post one symptom all of the tww really except the even temps!! 

Only problem is how the heck are you going to top that birthday present next year!!

Here is a due date calculator that takes your cycle and LP length into consideration. 

My cycles averaged out to 31 days so by that and if I do conception date on another calculator it give my due date 3 days later on both but my date of lmp its 15th August and doc said even tho I got the trigger and my cycles are a bit longer they will always go my the lmp date so its generic for everyone. 

You must still be in such shock! (I am 14 weeks in!!). 

Are you going to the doc today?? Bursting with happiness here! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana I couldn't wait to see your reaction!!! I'm totally still in shock here! I'm hoping to get into my doc today for a blood test and I'm hoping to talk to the midwives today as well :)

I've been bursting into tears all weekend! But mostly just smiling a really stupid happy grin haha 

We told some close family and friends this weekend. Basically the people who have been following our fertility journey and praying with us. So many people crying! It was awesome lol 

Now just crossing fingers our little one stays nice and stuck in there :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi guys :) How's everyone? 

Went to the doc yesterday for my blood test. I'm definitely preggers! My hcg was at 424 so it's nice and high, yay! 

I asked how my progesterone was from the test last week and I was at a 32! Way better than the 6 & 7 from our first Femara cycle. 

I should hopefully hear back from the doc office in the next day or two to set up my week 7 ultrasound :) can't wait! 

I also spoke to a midwife practice since I prefer to be with midwives over doctors. Sounds like I'm all set there assuming I don't end up high risk. They are calling next week to le me know what team I'm assigned to and set up my first meeting for around 10 weeks. They calculate my due date out to be Oct 28 for now. 

I started talking to doulas last night and I think I found one I love! We meet with her in person on Friday evening. 

I'm so excited!!!!!!! Yay for :bfp:! Haha 

So far super sore boobs is my only major symptom. I feel a lot of abdominal twinges but I'm not sure if that's the real deal or just my brain running amock! Lol

Oh and my one issue is sex! I'm terrified of it! I know logically it's probably just fine but I'm so scared of miscarriage right now that I don't want to do anything to risk it! Is that just stupid? Anyone else feel this way? Advice? 

Love you all!


----------



## banana07

Hey mama

Whooo still so excited for you!! Great results from the doc. Crazy how high your day21 was this month, its possibly your first confirmed strong ovulation and bang your preggers bit like me once I got working it was just like "normal people" getting pregnant! 

I had really bad cramps and pains from just before I got my BFP on and off right through to now at 14 weeks. I made myself sick with worry but please try not to you. Some of my cramps were so so like period pain I would run to the loo expecting blood. 

Right now I have been diagnosed with SPD which is pretty painful. Turns out I had it with DS too but thought it was a trapped nerve at the time. Its pretty much a pelvic disorder for some it goes away after a couple of weeks some its stays and gets worse. At the min mine is getting worse. Worst cases on the internet have been in signed off work and on crutches etc.. Walk in stairs is really painful and even walking is getting really sore. Just pray it passes, want to enjoy this pregnancy after wanting it so long. 

I had to see nurse yesterday because I when I googled my symptoms (mostly groin pain) it said it was SPD which was the pelvis softening and separating getting ready for baby so I panicked and thought why is it getting ready for baby to come out yet!! Turns out you get a rush of the rexalin hormone about this time so its peaked at the moment and will hopefully balance off.


----------



## banana07

I read on a lot of other forums about people being afraid of sex, I am not inface prob the opposite but I think its very normal for people to be put off or afraid everything says though unless you are told or advised by the doc or are high risk miscarriage then its fine. If your not 100% comfortable just leave it, I'm sure you've done enough bding to do you a lifetime!! We didn't have sex for a few weeks after my bfp - no planned just worked out that way!!

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, your numbers are nice and high. That's great news. I understand about sex. I was the same. But honestly within a week or 2
It was the furthest thing from my mind as I didn't feel like it at all. I was either too sleepy/tired, my boobs hurt too bad, or I was too sick. Now that my hormones are raging (since about week 22) I've wanted it al the time and DH has hardly any interest. Ugh! Haha. Can't wait for your first scan!

Banana, I'm sorry you are in so much pain. I hope you feel better soon. Is there anything they can do?


----------



## HappyCpl

Just wanted to share a picture of our little girl. She was sucking her thumb almost the entire time. She has flipped and is head down. Not that it matters because I'm having a csection anyways. Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay for the scan! You're getting so close Happy! So exciting!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh wow what a beautiful scan pic and little girl, got any names chosen?
Mama your beta is fab and I so can't wait to see that first scan picture. So happy we have all finally managed to get this far! 
Sorry your feeling all that pain banana, I had awful pelvic pain from 6-8 weeks and I assumed it was because I was carrying 2?? It seems so much better now unless I've had a super long day! I really feel for you though, not nice let's hope it's just a phase xx


----------



## HappyCpl

Thank you ladies. Her name will be Brooklynn. We can't wait to kiss those chubby little cheeks.

How are you coming along Isaac? 

I'm so happy that we are all pregnancy buddies. Even though we are in different stages of our pregnancy, it's still nice to follow along with you ladies. Mama it's going to be so exciting getting to share your first experience.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah all seems fine here thanks happy! I'm a little over 18 weeks and have my anomaly scan in 2 weeks will defo confirm sex of baby as we are pretty sure we saw little boy parts at last scan. I'll be over the moon either way! Can't believe I'm almost half way through. So excited just booked a 5 day trip to disneyland Paris over Xmas time, my little boy will love it!


----------



## MamaMac123

Awesome Happy! My fav girls name is Brooke! :) hubby likes Justice best but I'm not keen on it. He does like Brooke so I think if we have a girl that will be it. Boys names we're all over the place haha

Banana - hope you're feeling better! :hugs:

Isaac - you must be so psyched for the gender scan! We just found out my mom will hopefully be visiting right around the time for ours so going to try to schedule it for then. 
I'm so anxious for my first scan! Want to see and hear that little heartbeat!

Symptom wise I've got the sore boobs. It's weird, they are sore all the time but first thing in the morning the pain is excruciating! Just or a few minutes though. Very odd. 

I also have to pee a lot. At the moment I've caught a head cold from one of my kids I babysit. That's blah. Hopefully that will clear that will clear Up quick. I also have a lot of mild abdominal cramping. Feels like pre period cramps and I'm always panicked that I'll run to the bathroom and see blood. But so far so good. 

No nausea yet, my only real food craving is for baked potatoes haha other than that I just have like food moodswings. Either I feel ravenous and want to eat anything I see or I take a few bites of a meal and feel too full to go on.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, how are you feeling?


----------



## MamaMac123

So far so good :)

No nausea yet. Boobs are hurting more and more each day. I've resorted to plain cotton sports bras round the clock haha

Heartburn and constipation have set in. Getting up 2-3 times each night for potty breaks and feeling exhausted. 

Still getting some random abdominal cramps, they seem to hit harder during the night. But don't last long. 

I go for my first ultrasound next Tuesday :) so excited! But also feeling really nervous. My friend just went in yesterday for her first ultrasound at 9 weeks and there was no heartbeat :( my heart is just broken for her now and of course my mind is racing with the what ifs :( 

Other than that sadness I'm doing well. We hired a doula that a love! I scored a few baby items through a mom swap. Just want to get past Tues and see my little bean and know he or she is okay. 

How's are you Happy? Everyone else? :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, I'm glad you are feeling well. I'm sorry to hear about your friend. I know it's hard not to worry, ESP given the situation. You will go next Tuesday and I am confident you will see your little bean's hb. It sounds like your levels are still rising due to the change/rise in symptoms. This is good. Soon you'll be feeling that little bean squirming. That is the best reassurance :) I can't wait to see your ultrasound photo. 

I'm doing well. 31+2 today. Little but is moving like crazy and I'm having BH just about everyday off and on all day now. I really don't think I will make it to 39 weeks for my csection. 37 weeks is stuck in my head for some reason. We hope to have the nursery finished within the next 2 weeks. We are just waiting on the furniture now. Then I can start washing and putting everything away. At least the painting is done. 

I hope all is well with you banana and Isaac. Can't wait to find out why you ladies are having :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy I can't believe how close you are already! That's exciting! :) What are the BH like? Are they painful?


----------



## HappyCpl

I can't believe how close we are getting. BH just feels like a tightening all the way around my abdomen. They usually last about 30 seconds. They aren't painful but they are uncomfortable. I have been having the occasional painful one that goes into my back but there is nothing regular about them yet. I do feel like she has dropped because walking is getting painful and there is lots of pressure. Once she flipped, it seems like she moves almost all the time. Lol.


----------



## elt1013

Wow!! First of all huge congrats to mama! Amazing news to come back to! Sorry I've been gone so long. I only have a few minutes, but just wanted to pop in and read up on everyone's progress and there was definitely LOTS of progress :) Yay for everyone!


----------



## banana07

Aww happy what a cool scan pic with the thumb sucking bet you just can't wait to meet her now! 

Can't wait to hear what your having issac! 

Will you find out mama??

Mama your symptoms sound pretty normal to me esp the peeing at night I thought it only happened at the end with the pressure on the bladder but it something to do with your kidneys being extra affective during pregnancy. That and the sore boobs which were agony like you described esp in morning pretty much went for me about 9 weeks or so. Still pee more den usual now but not as much plus I've a thirst on me that won't quench since I got my bfp so that would explain the peeing more. 

I would freak out coming up to scans all my symptoms would magically disappear so id be convinced I wasn't anymore but everything was perfect everytime. I think its normal to worry so much when we've tried to long. My friends who got pregnant by surprise didn't worry once and I didn't worry once with ds. 

I'm starting to show a bit now depends what I wear sometimes its with out a doubt a wee bumpy but the wrong pants and I just look like I ate a few too many pies !! 

elt great to hear from you, how are you and yours??


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

Hope all the bumps are well and good :)

This weekend I had a bit of brown spotting which made me panicky. We went to the hospital just because I couldn't stand to just sit around worrying all day. All seems fine and the spotting has stopped. They checked my hcg level and I was at almost 25,000 :) so that's good. The ER doc didn't want to risk a vaginal ultrasound but he tried the external one just to see if we could see anything. They weren't able to get a clear image but he could definitely tell there's something in there so that's good. 

I go in for my first "official" ultrasound tomorrow morning. I'm nervous and excited. Just hope everything is good. Wish me luck! 

What's new with everyone else?


----------



## banana07

Oh mama best of luck tomorrow/today with your scan. Hopefully you get to see something. I wasn't expecting to see anything much at my 1st scan but could see everything it was mad but I was 9 weeks and esp in the early days even just a few days makes a huge difference. 

2 weeks ago the nurse tried to get a heartbeat on my poppy (14 weeks) with the dolloper just in the GP surgery at a routine check up but couldn't find anything. Went back a week later and it was there straigth away. So 1 week made a huge difference. 

Can't wait to hear from you x

Got an email from my sister last night 3 years on and just completed a 3rd IUI and nothing she is giving it a break for a few weeks now then another 3 IUI I think before IVF. 

Am gutted for her and on top of it all the sale fell through on a house she loved, an offer has been accepted on another one but it not the one she really wanted. She is thinking about getting a dog now when they get the new house too. 

Please cross all your fingers and toes for her she is the only one left now that I know ttc :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Mama how did your scan go? Sorry you had so much worry at the weekend


----------



## HappyCpl

Hope all went well mamma


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey guys,

Sorry I didn't update yesterday. Was a crazy day!

Ultrasound went great...we're having TWINS!!!! 

We weren't shocked because my hcg levels made us think it was a possibility but it was still crazy to have the suspicions confirmed! 

My only complaint is they didn't give me a scan photo! Apparently I have to ask as they do the scan which I didn't know. I assumed they did it automatically. What mom doesn't want the photo! Lame. Do that totally bummed me out but the doc assured me I'll get another chance soon. I imagine you get a few extra scans with twins. 

DH and I are thrilled and a bit overwhelmed! But mostly we're just very happy! And now I've got two little beans to worry about! Can't wait to see them again!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Omg mama congratulations, twins?? What a blessing, I'm so pleased for you, you really deserve it! Its very overwhelming isn't it when your told your expecting 2? I was thrilled but petrified at the same time! measuring on target for your dates and assuming you saw heartbeats? I didn't start feeling sick until about 7 weeks at the start when our twins where both doing well! Well done mama xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Yeah I'm super excited but also very stressed out and worried. Of course what happened with your little one Issac is heavy on my mind. I just hope we get both of them here safe and healthy. 

They are measuring 5 1/2 weeks. I thought 6 so pretty close. They didn't mention heartbeats. May have been too soon. Doc said we wouldn't hear the heartbeats till about 10 weeks. Hopefully next apt.


----------



## banana07

Mama I only have 2 seconds to reply - OMG I cannot believe it - Twins. so so so so happy for you. Have to run and I'll talk to you soon. Thrilled of you!!!

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah 5 and a half weeks was probably a bit too early to see a little heartbeat! It's like the tiniest little flicker! They're like a few millimetres big, Awww. Can't wait to see some pics! I'm assuming they're unidentical twins with separate sacs etc?? If they are this reduces the risks quite a bit! Yeah you'll have a great deal to get your head around but try and keep level headed as your right you do have 2 little beans and it's very early days. I don't think you'll have a problem for one minute though! So bloody excited for you xx


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama how exciting! I'm so happy for you!!!! You have waited so long and now 2!!!! I can see where that would be overwhelming, but congrats hun! When do you go back?


----------



## MamaMac123

Yes they are two separate sacs. I see the midwives on April 1st and see my doc again on the second. Going to stick with both for now and see what the midwives think of twins. Hoping it will still be fine. 

:) so excited!!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh mama, I just can't get over this excitement. Praying for both of your little ones :)


----------



## banana07

Hey Mama

Same as Happy, I just cannot get over this excitement. Makes me think of when DH kept saying to me while ttc that god was waiting for an extra special baby for us and I thought the same for you and look he was right, God was waiting to give you an extra special treat. 

Beyond happy for you. I would have been overwhelmed but delighted to have been told I had two I suppose I always thought I would be on my 3rd by now so it would be just been like catching up on time!

I know what happened to poor issac little bean will weigh on your mind of course its only normal but the chance of the same happening to you is very slim I imagine. For now I guess its just sit tight and keep praying! 

Have you told many yet?

Afm, am doing good, bought 2 car seats yesterday, I was going to wait until week 20 scan but they were on sale 1/2 price with really good reviews. Have my eye on a few other bits but don't want to go mad just a few bits here and there between now and August. 

I think my bump has got smaller, I came into work on Monday and everyone said I was starting to show and on Tuesday for the first time someone asked me was I expecting so it must have been pretty obvious I don't think many people would take that risk asking otherwise. I should have told him no that I'm just prone to bloat!! 

Got maternity clothes day before yesterday but I think the same thing is happening as with DS I can feel myself going in everywhere and today I can barely notice my bump only a little low down and I can feel myself going in everywhere else like ribs and face, I could easily have ate a few too many pies and one of the girls told me I was very neat. 

So I don't know, have to try on bm dresses now for SIL should be awful now with my belly but anyway better run before I'm late have to be there in 20mins. 

How are you issac/happy???

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks guys! 

We've told most of our closest family and friends who we'd already told about the pregnancy. We've got out Facebook announcement figured out. Just need to make it now. Hopefully will announce in the next few days. It's still early of course but knowing myself and how easily I worry I'm trying to consciously make the effort to assume the best instead of the worst. I just want to enjoy this time and trust that whatever happens is how it needs to be. And for now I want to trust all is fine and will be great and we will have 2 babies by Halloween! :) 

Banana I hope the BM dress shopping goes okay. Go empire waist so you have extra room to grow that bump!


----------



## Shey

Hope you lovely ladies are doing well.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Mama OMG just read the news and so thrilled for you! Two! Two babies! 

We need to start seeing some bump pics in here ladies, ahem!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

I don't have much of a bump yet haha just my regular fatty self lol but tonight hubby and I are working on our Facebook announcement so I will post that soon :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Hubby has been taking monthly pics with our camera but this is the first I've taken on my phone. Lol. 32+4. It's getting close. We should know our csection date in about 4 weeks. I feel like she has dropped some today. But I know she can unengage. Today is one of those dad it feels like her head is between my legs for sure and it's harder to walk. I'm back to going potty several times during the night and since I have a desk job by the end of the day my ankles are pitiful. Lol. She has less room to move and it's pretty cool watching her squirm. You can actually SEE when she has he hiccups. Mama, it's the coolest! Lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MamaMac123

Our Facebook announcement has gone public :)


----------



## MamaMac123

HappyCpl said:


> Hubby has been taking monthly pics with our camera but this is the first I've taken on my phone. Lol. 32+4. It's getting close. We should know our csection date in about 4 weeks. I feel like she has dropped some today. But I know she can unengage. Today is one of those dad it feels like her head is between my legs for sure and it's harder to walk. I'm back to going potty several times during the night and since I have a desk job by the end of the day my ankles are pitiful. Lol. She has less room to move and it's pretty cool watching her squirm. You can actually SEE when she has he hiccups. Mama, it's the coolest! Lol.

Ahhhhh I love the bump!!!!!


----------



## elt1013

Wow, twins...that's awesome and you deserve them after all that hard work! Nice announcement by the way! 

Love the bump pic Happy!

afm- We're all great here. Cooper is getting so big and his daddy and sissy love him like crazy! Life couldn't be better <3


----------



## elt1013

oh and banana, I'm sure your bump isn't smaller. I know certain things I would wear made it look like it had shrunk, but it was still there.

Isaac- Hope all is well :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Loving the announcement mama! You both look so happy. So pleased for you! 
Afm had our 20 weeks scan on Friday and HE is just perfect and growing well with no problems. I'm over the moon to be having another little boy and our brother for our ds. Getting full on kicks from him now.
Hey elt nice to hear from you bet your busy with those kiddies
Happy love the bump will post mine too! 
Banana we need a bump pic. 
Here's mine and 20 week scan pic!
 



Attached Files:







20140309_141926.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## IsaacRalph

God my boobs are as big as my bump!
 



Attached Files:







20140307_164440-1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## banana07

trying to post a bump photo from phone but it doesn't seen to be working I don't think. anyway I told we its disappearEd!!! ill try and post previous pic too of when wrought I had a bump. and to think someone asked of straight up if I was pregnant last week!!! it must have been there when I thought st was but def nothing now!! 

mama love love the fb announcement! bet you been k long time planning that!!! 

issac you and scan look great!!! elt so great to hear from you!! 

happy you look great too I know ill be complaining at time but can't wait to have a proper bump like that!!!
 



Attached Files:







20140308_161849.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## banana07

oh it did come up!!


----------



## banana07

like this one was 9 weeks and its bigger!!


----------



## banana07

sorry last one didn't post. so 

the burgundy one is 9 weeks

the no top one is 7 weeks and the first one in last post was yesterday 17 weeks!! 

come out come out wherever you are bumpy!!!
 



Attached Files:







20140118_162024.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3









20131230_111610.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## banana07

like this one was 9 weeks and its bigger!!


----------



## banana07

trying to post a bump photo from phone but it doesn't seen to be working I don't think. anyway I told we its disappearEd!!! ill try and post previous pic too of when wrought I had a bump. and to think someone asked of straight up if I was pregnant last week!!! it must have been there when I thought st was but def nothing now!! 

mama love love the fb announcement! bet you been k long time planning that!!! 

issac you and scan look great!!! elt so great to hear from you!! 

happy you look great too I know ill be complaining at time but can't wait to have a proper bump like that!!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, love your announcement!

Isaac, congrats on your baby boy :) love your bump!!

Banana, you look FAB! You will have a proper bump soon. Mine now feels so heavy. But I'm happy that it looks like a bump and not me just pudgy lol. 

Elt, it's good to hear from you. Do you have any recent pics?


----------



## IsaacRalph

You look great banana your tiny tiny! I'm petite too but it looks like you've got good tummy muscles holding that bumpy in a bit. They'll soon be stretched to their limits and then pop! You look like I did when I was normal xx


----------



## Shey

Aww cute bumps you have there.


----------



## MamaMac123

Love all the bumps guys!!!! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Love the bumps! Everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## HappyCpl

Hey ladies, how is everyone? Any updates?

I went to the dr yesterday for our 33 week check up. I'm measuring further along than out dates. Not too much they said. But that with me having lots of BH they are going to scan me at 35 weeks, test for GBS, and start cervical checks. We should have our csection date in 2 weeks!


----------



## MamaMac123

That's exciting Happy! I can't believe you're almost done! 

Afm - just plugging along. I'm into week 7 now. Can't wait to see midwife for the first time in a few weeks. I'm feeling okay so far still just super exhausted. I haven't really had any morning sickness which worries me a bit. I've had a few instances of feeling nauseous but haven't ever actually gotten sick. I have a lot of body aches though. This week my hips and butt and thighs are hurting. Still having a few cramps from time to time which I guess is my uterus growing. I've had a bit more brown spotting but it always seems to happen within a day or two of us dtd. So I think it's just from that. I've read it's pretty normal for twin pregnancies. It never lasts long and never associated with any pain so I'm not super concerned over it.


----------



## HappyCpl

Awe mama! Sounds all completely normal. I'm so happy for you and your little ones. I bet you can't wait to hear those little heartbeats.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh wow happy so close now! Sounds like she wants to enter the world soon. 
Mama I had lots of aches and pains in my pelvis in the early days of this pregnancy, awful lower back pain I think it's all of the extra stretching and remember double the progesterone having an effect on your ligaments. So pleased its all going well!


----------



## banana07

hey girls. 

everyone sounds in great form. happy so excited for you, Phew you having a csec if baby seems a big one! 

mama still over the moon for you. the brown spotting sounds pretty normal I read a good bit about it in the 1st tri boards. happened to me once with ds and happened my sil too. when is your next scan? 

HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY !!! 

were all off today (Monday 17th) wanted to go for a spin but had a problem last night. we were in one of the smaller parades yesterday and I was quite sore after den came home fire on ate and rested. den I took a notion to Hoover and mop the whole house top to bottom. managed it ok them lay on the bed while the floors dried tried to get up 30mins later and no way I was totally locked at the pelvis. had to get ds (7 this week) to lock the doors, get me a drink, turn of all lights and tv and put himself to bed. I honestly couldnt move an inch. fell asleep and by time dh got home from work at 11i was just about able to get to loo with his help and under the duvet. it has eased off now so I can move thank god.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey guys,

Hope you all had a good weekend! Ours was full of getting baby stuff! I was given a ton of great stuff from other moms in my area. I got a dresser which I plan to refinish with my mom when she visits in June. I'm going to put a change pad on top to use as change table too hopefully. Our nursery is our smallest room and now we need 2 cribs so gotta save whatever space we can!! 

I also got a second glider rocker and a second baby swing. Then a friend gave me an infant car seat still in excellent condition and not expiring for a few more years. The model is still available to buy so we can easily buy another to match. I'm so excited! We are being blessed by so much generosity and it's totally helping! 

Last weekend a friend showed me this amazing double stroller and I fell in love with it. Naturally it's a big name brand and costs a small fortune! Somewhere around $800! I got sort of miffed at her like what are you showing me this for!? I'm gonna have to buy a stroller at Walmart! But I did a little digging and actually found one on kijiji for $250! Hubby and I went this weekend to look at it and it was still I. Excellent condition so we snapped it up! I now have my dream double stroller! Woohoo!


----------



## banana07

hey mama, baby shopping is so much fun isnt it! jes you are starting early but I suppose you have a lot to get. I've just started looking have got a car seat that's it but we spent nearly 2 hours in the baby shop yesterday looking at stuff so I have a pretty good idea what I'm getting now  

bd last night, first time in about 3 weeks, haven't tried to get out of bed yet but am pretty sure its going to be pretty hard and sore. turning in the bed feels like I'm being torn apart. F u spd :-(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow mama talk about being organised, sounds like you have a few main things ticked off your list! I personally didn't buy anything with ds until I was over 20 weeks and I'm lucky its all sitting there in the loft in excellent condition just need to think about getting it down. You got any scans lined up mama/banana? Gonna find out the gender banana?


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac

I have nothing left from Ds he is 7 this week and we have moved house so many times etc.. since I have no idea where anything is except possibly the cot which I have to get DH to go up into Daddys attic to check. Plus we were young and broke when DS was born and borrowed most of the stuff from my cousin who had a baby the following year so gave it and more back to her! Everything else must have been lent to people over the years. 

I don't mind. I know its costing money but I am really enjoying picking out and buying the stuff DS had nothing new and we were so young and daft everything is different this time, married, own house, grown bloody up! DH went off the rails after DS was born 7 years ago we broke up and everything was awful but everything is so different now we are so content, I can't wait for him to bring me to the hospital and drive me home etc... 

Wedding this weekend and I'm splashing out hair, nails, make up all being done! I never normally would go to the beautician to get them done but spoiling myself this time as I'm not drinking and we're not staying over in the hotel or anything :) 

I've a scan on 15th or 22nd April can't remember which one. We could but won't find out the gender, didn't with Ds I like the surprise, I understand people wanting to be organised but I love the suspense!!

Are you going to find out Mama?? Did you find out Issac, my head has holes in it lately can' t remember anything! Sorry!


----------



## MamaMac123

We will definitely be finding out :) I want to know and my mom is dying to know genders so she can go nuts spoiling them haha 

My next doc apt is April 2 so hoping I get another scan that day. Not sure though. Doc has ultrasound in office so hoping its part of each visit.


----------



## MamaMac123

How is everyone doing? Quiet in here :)

Found out I don't get another scan at next visit :( boo! 

Not sure when my next is. I can't wait. It's so scary right now when I can't feel the babies moving around. I have no idea if they are okay in there. My subconscious keeps running amock too and I keep having miscarriage dreams once or twice a week. Ugh hate that :(

Other than that blah though I'm doing well. Still no major morning sickness, just super extreme exhaustion. I'm starving all the time and have to pee all the time haha. 

How is everyone else!?! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Glad to read all is well mama - sucks about the scan, but just trust everything is ok. So much went wrong with my first pregnancy with DS and because of that experience I spent my second pregnancy in a state of terror, which I really regret. Just relax and enjoy, and savor every day <3 easier said than done, I know!!


----------



## Shey

I have a question for u lovely ladies, have any of y'all ever felt dizzy a couple hrs after sex?


----------



## HappyCpl

Shey, I don't have any experience with this. I'm sorry. 

Mama, I'm sorry you don't get another scan. It won't be long until you start feeling your little babies squirming in there. 

How is everyone feeling? Props to you banana for waiting to find out the sex of our baby. I just couldn't do it myself! Lol. 

AFM, I'm feeling really really pregnant. Lol. My back feels like its being ripped apart. We have a growth scan tomorrow to check we size and fluid levels. Also checking my group B strep status and checking my cervix. Not looking forward to those... Haha. Just a few more weeks. I keep dreaming she is coming early and I just "feel" like I'm going to go into labor soon. I can't describe it... I just feel it in every part of my body. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy I'm soooo excited for you!!!! I can't wait to see a pic of your new little one!!! :) good luck with your doc visit and all the tests! Keep us posted!!! 

Afm - 9 weeks today! Babies are green olive sized and are now officially fetuses! 
Still not having much morning sickness but totally exhausted and hungry all the time! Literally! I eat like very half hour and I'm down a pound from my starting weight! Crazy! Hopefully that means my babes are growing healthy and strong in there! 

Been having some weird pregnancy dreams too. Last night I dreamt I was at the end of the pregnancy and we could take the babies out one at a time to check on them for a few minutes. We had or baby out (a girl) and my husband was holding her. So weird but so awesome too! I was sad I woke up before getting to see the other baby. I always know it's twins in my dreams but I only ever see one of them. Very weird. It's always a girl too. I think I always see my girl and my boy is shy haha or maybe it's bother girls and I've seem them both but never together haha. Can't wait to find out genders! Couple more months to go for that! 

Banana & Isaac, how are you and your babes doing??


----------



## Hann12

I haven't been on bnb in ages - for some reason the notifications stopped but anyway just found this again and I am so happy to hear that everyone's pregnant!! What amazing news! I am smiling loads for all of you - you all really deserve it! 
Hope you all have happy and healthy times!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, gotta love those pregnancy dreams. I can only imagine what it feels like to be pregnant with 2! Lol. It sounds like you have increases your metabolism by eating small meals often. Not to mention, your body is using the extra fuel now. Keep up the good work. I'm glad your nausea isn't too bad. Hopefully it will stay that way.

With this pregnancy I've dreamed several times I could take her out and look at her only I quickly put her back in. Lol.


----------



## HappyCpl

Hann, it's good to hear from you. Hope your family is well.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hann - it's so good to hear from you! Hope you guys are all well! 

Happy - glad I'm not the only one! Haha I seem to recall heading about similar dreams like that before. Maybe it's a really coon pregnancy dream.


----------



## MamaMac123

Just found this online. Apparently the dream is one of the most common in pregnancy:

https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/my-life/sleep/common-pregnancy-dreams/

3. Taking the baby out of your uterus, then putting it back. Every mom worries about the health of her baby. This dream is most likely a reflection of the desire to see firsthand that the baby is developing normally. After checking to see that all is well, the baby goes back to the uterus to continue growing. Grill says that in their research, this dream was most common among women who had already suffered a pregnancy loss, or who had a high-risk pregnancy. Another possible meaning: the woman is seeing who the baby is, her way of answering "Will I love this baby?"


----------



## HappyCpl

Wow! That is crazy but def explains the meaning behind the dreams :)

I also always dream of fish and/or water when I'm pregnant. Lol


----------



## HappyCpl

Our little one is looking great. She is weighing in at 6lbs 1 oz and measuring right on target. She is in the "average" category which I'm good with. She loves sucking on her hands so I hope this means she will be a good breast baby. Our csection is scheduled for 4/22, but my BP is starting to go up. They are keeping an eye on that for now but may decide to take her a week earlier. We will see. 

Here is the last photo of her before we get to meet our little beauty.


----------



## HappyCpl

Lets try the pic again... Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MamaMac123

HappyCpl said:


> Lets try the pic again... Haha

Awwww baby!!!! So much fun! You're almost done! So exciting! :) good luck with the bp stuff ;)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey han long time hun! How are you? Yeah finally we all managed to get pregnant one way or another. I had treatment iui in the end at the 2 year mark worked first time thankfully. We lost a baby though twin b at 9 weeks which was very sad! Al most 24 weeks now. 
Cutie pic happy she looks fantastic and those cheeks are amazing x
Mama- can't believe they haven't scanned you again! When is your next scan scheduled?


----------



## MamaMac123

I have no idea and it's making me nuts! I see my doc on Monday but no scan that day. I see the midwife Tues so hopefully will know more then.


----------



## IsaacRalph

It would've driven me insane! I know it did from 7-12 weeks and that's only 5 weeks you must ne pulling your hair out. I'm sure they're both doing just fine, you'll be amazed!


----------



## banana07

Hey girls,

Sorry its been a wee while. Great to see everyone doing so well!!

Mama - it is horrible waiting for scans, jes I could have had one every day in the early weeks I think I would have. We had an early one at 9 weeks to make sure there was one 1 in there cause I had 2 eggs when they triggered me. and I paid for a private one at 13 weeks just to ease my mind. Not actually meant to have any scans here until 20-24 weeks which is 15th April for me, day after our 2nd wedding anniversary. jes I remember crying on our first anniversary cause I wasn't pregnant - what a difference a year makes!! 

Happy good luck with the bp stuff, my friend had very low bp and was off work for months. as long as they keeping any eye on it :)

Afm 20 weeks now, the SPD hit an all time high last week so I went to a chiropractor well I nearly skipped out of the place I was pain free and sooooo happy everyone said they could see the difference in me not just my normal walking again. Then bang on Thursday 4 days later came back with a bang, going to try it again tomorrow and physio too. Every single step is agony, it wouldn't be so bad if it were near the end but so long left to go! Hopefully tomorrows treatment will stick a bit longer. 

Going to run now, poppy (bump name) is going wild with kicks and punches - going to savour it now since I waited so long for it!!

Nite nite x


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana glad your little poppy is well! Sorry about all the pain though :( hope that gets better! 

I see my doctor this morning. No scan though so no idea what they'll do. Hoping maybe we get to do heartbeats at least. I just want to know they're both in there and okay. And of course I'm freaking out a bit. I keep hearing miscarriage stories from around this time of pregnancy and so I feel so vulnerable. I with I could fast forward down the road a couple months and be able to feel them so I could know each day they're in there. I hate all this worrying :(


----------



## HappyCpl

Banana, I'm sorry you're in so much pain. I hope you get to feeling better. 

Mama, good luck today!

My BP has been in the normal range since my last appt. so it was probably just stress related. Yesterday and today I feel like my lower spine is being twisted. I've been having sharp shooting pains in my back before having a contractions. They aren't getting stronger or closer so I figured it must just be her position. I'm trying not to be "that woman" who runs to the hospital every time she hurts these last few weeks. I told DH I wasn't going unless I was crying, bleeding, or my water breaks... Haha


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - gla your bp doesn't seem to be a big issue. Mine was up again today a bit at the midwives but may again be from stress. I swear I have white coat syndrome! 

Midwife apt went well. I really like her a lot! Had a lot of labor/delivery hopes and dreams smashed today. That was hard. I had wanted a home water birth but knew now its twins that would be unlikely. Home birth is totally off the table which I suspected but also found out my babies can't even be delivered by a midwife at all. I can have them for all my prenatal stuff and they can be there but an ob has to do the delivery. If I even get to deliver vaginally. Ugh. It's just all the realities of twins that I have to accept and I know the babies are what really matters. Just hard when you spent years of fetility issues researching and planning what you hoped for and then have it all taken off the table from the get go. It's just sad to me. But it doesn't matter in the big picture. 

They were hesitant to try for a heartbeat as it's still early but I asked if they could at least try. We actually ended up hearing a heartbeat twice. Not sure if we heard the same baby twice or if we heard both. The first time was very brief. The secon was much clearer. 150 heart rate :) 

I feel much happier now having heard that! :happydance:


----------



## HappyCpl

Awe mama! That is wonderful you got to hear your babies! Was DH with you? 

I'm sorry they smashed some of your dreams for delivery. But you're right, what matters is that you deliver two happy healthy babies. It doesn't make you any less I a woman if you end up with a csection. I struggled with that myself. Don't be hard on yourself. You have gone through so much to get those little ones to this point. You keep pushing right on forward and keep your chin up. :hugs:


----------



## HappyCpl

Our little munchkin tried to make her grand entrance. At 36+2 weeks yesterday, I went to the hospital with contractions 3 min apart. There were even times on the way to the hospital I couldn't tell where one stopped and another began. I was in tears when I got there so they rushed me straight to labor & delivery. Once on the monitors they did confirm I was having contractions, got me hooked up to IV fluids and gave me pain meds to try and help me relax. I wasn't dilated yet, so that was good. Because we are 36 weeks, fluids and the pain meds were all they could use to try and stop them. After a few hours they were less intense and spaced to every 5-8 min. They checked again later and I was dilated to 1.5. They increased fluids and have more meds. By about 1:00 am they were almost gone with the occasional contraction every 30 min or so (aside from BH) so we got to go home this morning with instructions to let her cook just a little longer. I'm glad they were able to stop the contractions and give her more time. I know she needs it. I just hope I don't have to go through that again! What's the point of having a scheduled csection if you still have to endure labor pains?!? Haha.


----------



## MamaMac123

Yikes Happy! What an event! Glad they were able to stop things for now. Hopefully you won't have to deal with labor again before your c section!


----------



## banana07

Oh my goodness Happy - I haven't been on in a week or so. Hope your little one is holding on a little longer and still cooking. 

When are you due the csec? 

Mama - I suppose its nearly impossible to know if its one or two different heartbeats. Did you find out when you are due a next scan?

We have one next Tuesday, very excited as its the morning after our 2nd wedding anniversary. I remember being so upset this time last year coming up to our anniversary that I not only didn't have a baby yet but still wasn't even pregnant! 

Kicks are getting really really strong now, alot still v low down but she moves up above my belly button every now and again. There were huge kicks last night in bed DH was at work but it was so obvious to see I took a video on my phone and sent it to him. He couldn't believe it. He hasn't felt any kicks yet because so many of them are low down and he just never seem to be in the right place and the right time. 

My pevlis is prob the best its been in a long time, still very sore but going to the chiropractor every monday and am getting great relief. If it stays as it is now I could manage. 

How are you issac - any news??

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana that's so exciting about kicks! I can't wait to feel these guys (or girls!) 
At your scan will you find out gender or are you waiting? 

Our next scan will be on May 7 to determine if they're identical or fraturnal. Pretty sure they're fraturnal due to meds but you never know. 

I have my next midwife apt in 3 weeks. Can't wait to hear heartbeats again! Hopefully we'll be able to know if we are hearing both this time!

11 weeks today! Little limes! :) 

Happy how are you doing? Baby still okay in there?? 

Isaac how are you?


----------



## banana07

Hey girls, how is all in here :) 

Bit bummed had to cancel my scan today as DH was called into court but lucky they were able to squeeze me in on Thursday afternoon. I thought I would have to go myself as when I booked the apt 4 5 weeks ago today was the next date free. 
I think this is the big one where they check everything last two were just to check size and hb etc... they were v early ones. 

We won't find out what it is girl/boy. I was full sure it was a girl on instinct/old wives tales/how vastly different my pregnancy and shape are so far. Everyone who looked at me and "knew" said girl but in the last week I've been told by these people who "always know" not to put money on a girl! 

I honestly don't care as long as baby and I are safe and well come August. But saying that if there was magic button I had no choice but to press I'd prob pick boy while DH and DS would both pick girl!!! 

Overall now I'm feeling good, extreme tiredness has gone except towards the end of the week I seem to get one night where I go to bed at like 10.30pm and don't wake until after 11am next morning - marathon sleep! SPD has eased massively since started seeing the chiropractor regularly and sickness just comes and goes every now and again nothing much and its usually 20mins of nausea and one big vomit and I'm good again!! 

Issac - how are you?/

I have all the big stuff bought now I think, car seats, stroller, crib, cot, breast pump, bottles etc.... Just the little things now like nappies, clothes (i'll prob borrow white ones from SIL until I can buy pink or blue) etc... 

Exciting times!! :) 

Thats it tho. Happy how are you? Are you in for your csec??


----------



## HappyCpl

Hello ladies. Baby girl is still cooking. Our section is scheduled for 4/22. I'm so ready and would no be opposed to her coming on her own. Lots of contractions. They are either really close and not very painful or very painful and irregular. Frustrating. 

Glad to hear you ladies are doing well.


----------



## banana07

Hey Happy.... So have you some news for us!?!?!? Your section was scheduled for 22dn wasn't it!! Hope all is well :)

Hey Mama - How are you ??? Not too long to go for your big scan now, can't belive your 13 weeks already - is it flying or dragging for you?? I felt the first 20 weeks drag something serious couldn't believe how long it felt it was taking, its kind of flying now when I think about stuff I want to get done before baby comes like with the house and maybe change the car etc.. I really only have May and June, I want everything ready to go by end of June just incase anything happened early, like I want to be used to a new car by time baby comes and confident in it and I want to get built in wardrobes in DS and bumps room so don't want dust everywhere want them all done and dusted and filled with baby stuff. 

Afm, am feeling really really rough, god I hate complaining when I prayed and begged to be pregnant but sweet jesus, contstantly nauseaus, exhausted, sore everything, am 24 weeks tomorrow, was sure this would have some what lifted by now.... Any remedies!?!?


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey Banana :)

Have you been checked to see if you're anemic? I've heard that can add to the exhaustion a lot. Although being tired is just a normal thing in pregnancy throughout I bet! 

My biggest symptom had bee exhaustion. The last few weeks I've been feeling better but then yesterday I crashed around 3 pm and had to nap so I guess it just depends on the day! Haha 

No idea on advice for the morning sickness as I've been lucky and haven't had much. I hear eating constantly helps. I've been grazing my entire pregnancy so maybe that's helped me keep morning sickness at bay. I literally feel famished after not eating for an hour or two. 

Last week of first trimester! In some ways it goes quickly. Always seems like my week to week goes quickly but overall it feels slow to me. Probably because I'm always so stressed wondering if they're okay in there. I think once I see them again and see the heartbeats etc and especially when I start feeling them I'll relax a bit and then hopin the time will go more quickly. I can't wait to hold my babies!!! 

I also want a new vehicle before babies arrive but my guess is we won't be able to afford it before then but hopefully in next year or so. 

Right now I'm working on getting the house better organized. Think I've decided to move my step daughters into our smaller bedroom. They currently have the larger room and we planned to put the nursery in the smaller room but now with two babies I don't know how well 2 cribs and everything else will fit. My girls have bunk beds and really only use the room for sleeping and they're only with us every other weekend anyway so I think the twins may get the bigger room now. So need to get them moved over and start getting the nursery set up a bit. At the moment we just have piles and piles of baby stuff in the small room. It's chaos! Haha 

Happy - has your baby arrived???? Can't wait to hear about it!

Isaac - how are you doing???? :) 

I'm feeling increasingly more achy everyday it seems. Can't bend over much anymore and getting up and down is tough. Also just don't have any energy. I'll do something like empty the dishwasher or clean the bathroom and have to sit for 20 mins to recover! :dohh: I imagine it'll just keep getting worse from here on out. 

Probably tmi lol but DH and I were dtd yesterday and discovered certain positions are already out due to my belly. Not huge yet but the pressure on my stomach really hurts and made my low back ache something awful afterwards. Blah. 

Next ultrasound is May 7 to determine identical or fraturnal and then our big 3D gender scan is on June 9th! Can't wait!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, good luck on your upcoming scan. I can't believe you're already almost down with the first trimester. Your little ones will be here before you know it. I can't wait to see ultrasound pics.

Banana, I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I can relate though. The morning sickness was horrible with this LO and I always felt bad for complaining. I had to take meds for my nausea though. It's the only thing that helped.

I'm sorry I'm so late in posting but things have been a little crazy here. Brooklynn came into this world via csection on 4/22 at 7:10 pm weighing 8lbs 2oz. She is absolutely perfect. Mommy, daddy, and big sissy are so in love. She started breast feeding like a champ but mommy is having issues. We are meeting with a lactation consultant tomorrow. I had a melt down, but I'm ok now. I just felt like a failure. I so wanted to do this. I'm having to pump I'm so engorged but at least she is getting that. She lost almost a pound in just a couple of days so we had to start supplementing. All that matters though is she is happy and healthy. She is such a good baby.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey happy congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl brooklynn she looks just perfect! What a dream come true. So so happy for you! Only expected that your going to be busy. 

Hey banana and mama my fellow pregnant girlies how you both doing? Did you get to hear both heartbeats yet mama?? Scan coming up soon its been ages since you had a scan! Banana your big one is coming up too isn't it? 
Afm feeling defo pregnant now I've hit 3rd trimester waking at night to go to loo several times and have to manoeuvre a 3 pillow in one pillowcase wedge between my legs everytime I roll over which is not easy. This is the only thing that helps my hips from aching in bed! Also had to have some tests the other week as i was contracting regularly but after fibronectin test was negative I was allowed back home to rest as labour wasn't likely in the following 2 weeks after test. I've just an irritable uterus but need checking out every time I have regular tightenings! I'm almost 28 weeks now so can start to relax a bit about early labour. Not on here as often as so tired but try to catch up when I can.


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - Brooklynn is gorgeous!!!! So exciting to see her pic! Sorry breast feeding isn't going how you hoped. Hopefully the consultant was able to help out. 

Isaac - good to hear from you! Glad things are going well :) I hear ya on the night time potty breaks! And I also am doing the pillow maneuvers already! Haha I suppose that will just keep getting worse! Can't believe how far along you are! :)

Banana - how you doing Hun? I heard a new morning sickness remedy idea this week. Apparently if you take a few spoonfuls of the syrup from canned fruit it coats your stomach and lessens the irritation that makes us feel like throwing up. Might be worth a try :)


----------



## banana07

Oh Happy, She just gorgeous - Well done!! Delighted for you all :) Sorry the bf did go according to plan but hopefully it will work out for you x

Issac - Great to hear from you. an irritable uterus doesn't sound like much fun but as long as bubs is doing ok thats the main thing! Are you really tired too, I do get a batch of days where I can barely function from tiredness, I prop do need to get my levels checked like mama said but was in the hospital today and they said leave it a while longer. Your heading into the uncomfortable stage with the pillows so! I didn't realise we were so close I'm nearly 25 weeks (15th August)

Mama - Your scan is next week isn't it?? How exciting, cannot wait to hear how it goes :) The sickeness isn't consistant, I feel nauseous most days but only actually vomit once maybe twice a week, I could even go two weeks or so without vomiting and then out of the blue i go!

Had hospital apt this morning, didn't really see the point they checked my blood pressure, wee and baby heartbeat. Told them about my SPD and asked for advice on Labour etc.. but got little or no answer. Told them I was considering not getting an epidural and received a blank expression. So if its not now god knows when I get advice on labour and pain relif bar the 1980s style booklet they gave me on my first visit! Its all very wham bam thank you mam in there don't know if private would be any different. 

Time is finally starting to pass with a bit of speed - oh how the first 20 weeks dragged!


----------



## Shey

Happy she is just so adorable.


----------



## MamaMac123

Shey - congrats on your new little bean! :)

Banana - that is dumb how the docs and hospital acted regarding a possible natural birth. I say do your research and decide what you want. Maybe look into hiring a doula? They can be very helpful getting through a natural labour and helping keep the doctors from pushing unnecessary interventions on you that you don't want. 

I'm trying to decide how badly I want to try for a vaginal birth now that it's going to be so not what I'd planned on. With twins I'm hearing that I'll have to deliver in the OR with an epidural incase of emergency c section. If I don't get to even attempt a natural birth and may end up with a section for twin 2 even if twin 1 delivers vaginally fine, I feel like what's the point. Just go with the scheduled c section. Then at least I know better what will happen and how it will go. I don't do well with the unknown and attempting vaginal birth with twins just has so many maybes and unsure aspects to it. Not sure I'll handle it well. I think given the time to prepare I'd do better with a scheduled c section. 

My only pause to making that call are a) worry about the babies being delivered before they're ready so I'm worried about their lungs and breathing and stuff. If vaginal birth is successful it would be better for them. But even that isn't the biggest issue. Babies are born via section all the time and are fine. My biggest issues are worrying how I'll recover from surgery and care for two babies and biggest of all...what about more kids? I don't want to doom myself to c sections forever. I want to learn more about VBACS and talk to my midwifes about the odds of being allowed to try for one in future. I think we'll want a couple more kids and I'd want natural birth to be an option. Plus c sections get riskier with each repeat so it would be limiting the number of kids I could safely have in future. 

So much to think about. :sigh: 

Going to see the midwives tonight so hopefully they can share some info and answer some questions.


----------



## Shey

Thank you MamaMac. Hope you're doing well. I just tried on wedding dresses today and found the perfect one! https://www.alfredangelo.com/Collections/Plus-Size-Bridal/1516/?pg=1


----------



## MamaMac123

Shey said:


> Thank you MamaMac. Hope you're doing well. I just tried on wedding dresses today and found the perfect one! https://www.alfredangelo.com/Collections/Plus-Size-Bridal/1516/?pg=1

Oh fun! When's the wedding?? :) will the dress work with a growing belly or is the wedding going to be after baby is already here?


----------



## MamaMac123

Finally have a real bump! I look pregnant now instead of just fat haha 
Also 14 weeks today! Officially second trimester! Yay! :happydance: 



Heard both babies heartbeats at the midwives on Tuesday. So exciting! HRs were 150 and 140. 

Bad news is my blood pressure was crazy high. I'm convinced I have white coat syndrome and keep freaking out in the office worrying about getting bad baby news. But it was so high my midwife freaked out and sent me to the ER! It was something like 175/105. Scary high! 

She's also transferring care to an OB. I got kicked out of midwife practice! I'm bummed but also think it's probably for the best. I'd rather transfer sooner than later and with twins who knows what complications will come up. The OB I'm being referred to is one my midwife recommended and he's supposed to be open to natural birth options so we'll see. 

Anyway I went to the ER and by the time they checked me my bp was 124/80! Totally fine! I seriously just freak out in the office. It's so dumb. But I'm glad it's not constantly so scary high. 

Ultrasound next Wed! Can't wait!


----------



## runnergrl

i havent been on in so long either... catch me up really quickly please...is EVERYONE pregnant???


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah I think we all are runnergirl! I got pregnant with a little help had iui which resulted in twins but lost one very early on. I'm almost 29 weeks with another little boy and feeling fairly good. Banana is about 25-26 weeks team yellow. She got pregnant with clomid and trigger shot I think? Mama as you can see is pregnant with twins after taking femera I think? Happy just had a baby girl few weeks old! So us few stragglers finally got our bfps took some time but got there in the end! 
How are you and your boys getting on?


----------



## MamaMac123

Good to hear from you Runnergrl! How are those cuties of yours?? :)


----------



## banana07

Hey girls

Hey Runnergirl, I was thinking about you the other day was going to send you a private message to let you know we were finally ALL PREGNANT!! Hard to believe it was just over 2 years ago you started this thread! Issac is right I finally got my BFP after 18 months of ttc went to a fertility clinic and did 2 months of clomid and triggers and got it on 2nd month was due for IVF with icsi the following month!

We had just one left to go then mama but she kept going and boy was it worth waiting for she is 14 weeks with twins now!! 

Omg I just cried, but wanted to thank you for setting up the thread, none talks about ttc to much well not around here so I am pretty sure I would have totally lost my marbles if it wasn't for this thread!! 

Phew anyway, great to see you looking so well mama, it sooo exciting to get the bump isn't it! nothing worse then the fat stage!! I cannot wait for the results of your US. You won't be able to tell if they are boys or girls yet will you? Are you going to find out when you can? Hope the bp keeps down x

Question for you ladies, if I have not asked already yet, during the US if its a girl can you see anything ?? 

I ask because, I told them I didn't want to know as soon as I went in for my scan. Half way through the scan I joked to DH "don't you be looking for bits and bobs!". Few mins later the lady doing the US said to DH " did you see anything there" to which Joe replied "No" then she said "Oh I was right in-between the legs there". So I am fully sure she has told me indirectly that its a boy. Do you ladies know is there anything to see if its a girl??

I don't actually want to know but I do love the guessing!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Banana think with a girl you can see three distinct lines and boys an obvious willy and scrotum. I saw this little one by accident at 16 weeks so had to confirm it at 20 weeks really! Are you hoping for certain sex? All well otherwise? 
Mama great bump pic and great news about hearing both heartbeats!
Here's my nearly 29 week bump feeling large! 4 week countdown at work
 



Attached Files:







20140503_165758-1.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey ladies! Ha my ultrasound today and both babies are looking great! Moving around and soooo cute! It was awesome! 

Currently though I'm at the ER. I have some random numbness in my upper left thigh. Called a nurse hotline and they freaked me out. Wanted to send an ambulance for me! So I rushed to the ER (I literally live across the street thank goodness so no crazy ambulance needed) and after seeing the triage nurse it appears the nurse hotline is a load of crap. Annoying as I'm now stuck here waiting for who knows how long but I'm happy it doesn't appear to be as urgent as it might have been. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## banana07

Oh mama - Are you ok!! Sounds so dramatic!! I would imagine its something to do with blood changes or babies sitting on things moving and trapping nerves ????? 

Hope you are resting anyway and taking it easy regardless. 

All well here nothing to report really. Didn't feel a whole pile of movement last night or this mornign was going to call doc but the karate kicks are in full swing again now thank god. Other then that feeling well. Still very tired but nothing worth complaining about really! 

Going mad, I have a list of stuff I want/need to get done with the house by the end of June, I've put money aside from savings and its like trying to get blood out of stone trying to get tradesmen to do the work or even just come and quote us. 

I want to:

Paint the outside of the house (and a little inside)
Get built in wardrobes
Get proper bed and lockers in the guest room
Do up my hallway. 
Get all my light fittings in
Get some shape on my Garden

We are just over a year in the house now and we kind of got lazy after we moved in so I really want to pull the finger out now. I will never listen to a tradesmen telling me how awful the ression is and there is no work at all out there - LiES!!

How is everyone else, any plans for the weekend? I am on a shoestring budget this week trying to pay for all of the above but my urge to buy baby stuff is overwhelming for somereason just small stuff like blankies, towels, nappies!!! 

26 weeks today :) 98 days to go down to single digits!!! :)


----------



## banana07

*Poppy Checklist 2014! *

*Labour room bag (bring this when going in):	*
2 Nightdress with buttons at front 
Bra and pants to change into after labour 
Breast pads 
Maternity pads 
knickers 
LIGHT Dressing gown 
Slippers and flipflops 
Dark Towel 
Face cloths x2 
Snacks - cereal bars 
2 Bottles of water 
Hair clips / hair band 
Wipes 
Lip balm 
Gaviscon 
socks 
phone and charger 
Camera 
Ipod & charger 
Hair Brush 
Make up 
Hand Mirror 
Nappie 
Vest 
Gro 
Hat 
Blanket 





*For Hospital (Leave in car until assigned a room):	*
2 Pyjamas 
4 dark Towels 
Black washing bags 
Big Knickers 
Socks & Slippers 
Nursing Bras 
Face Cloths 
Breast Pads 
Nipple Cream 
Maternity pads 
3 nursing Bra&#8217;s 
Arnica tablets 
Tea tree oil & distilled witch hazel 
2 Bottles of water 
Soft baby sponge 
Sucky sweets 
Clothes to come home in and shoes 
Snacks - cereal bars, granola mix for weetabix 
Notebook & pen 
Make-up 
Shampoo 
Conditioner 
Shower Gel 
Toothpaste & toothbrush 
Moisturiser 
Face wipes/wash 
Deodorant 
shower cap 
Flip Flops	Have 
hair dryer & Straightner 
Hair Brush	Have 
Hand Mirror 
Dettol Wipes 






*For Baby/hospital (Leave in Car till you in the room):	*
3 x White baby vests 
3 x Babygro&#8217;s 
6 x Bibs/muslin squares/burping cloths 
2 x Blankets 
1 x Baby Mits 
3 x Soft towels for baby - Hooded towel 
1 x Hat 
Newborn nappies 
Bepanthan nappy ointment & sudocream 
Nappy bags 
Baby wipes 
Sterilised soothers 
Pillow cases/fitted sheet for baby&#8217;s cot 
Super soft baby sponge/Cloth 




*Baby Equipment @ Home	*
cot bed & matress & Sheets` 
craddle 
highchair 
changer for downstairs with bath in it 
sound & movement monitor 
bouncey Chair 
bottles 
steriliser 
breast pump 
Milk Bags 
bath towels 
change bag 
Blankets 
soothers 
muslin cloths 
nappy bin/bags 
Stroller 
Car Seat 
Cot Mobile 
Playmat


----------



## MamaMac123

So far so good....the numbness is spreading though. Now it's the whole top and left side of my left thigh. But I called OBs office and they said it's all fine and to just watch for redness, pain and/or heat at the numb areas. So far none of that so think it's fine and normal. I posted about it on my blog and now all these moms are telling me they had it as well. Wish they'd have mentioned it before so I knew it was a normal pregnancy symptom! Lol

Today I've got a massive headache which sucks BUT we find out genders one month from today!!! Yay! It's also the anniversary of when I met my DH today! 5 years now! Love him to pieces :) 

Banana thanks for posting the packing list! I need to start thinking about that stuff now as I don't want to be worrying about it if I end up on bedrest early on. I feel the need to get everything in order very early. DH and I are working on house projects and need to start working out the nursery. My mom visits next month so she will be helping with that as well. :) so much to look forward to in June! :) I also turn 32!


----------



## banana07

Mama did you find out if they are identical or not?? I don't recall seeing, ? 

That is annoying about the numb but least you know it's ok and what to look out for. 

Yeah I am mad trying to getting stuff done and ready. Went into town yesterday and got a few of the small bits blankets, towels, nappies etc... so exciting!! And I suppose it's unlikely you will go to 40 week with twins do you?


----------



## MamaMac123

No I can't imagine I'll make it that far. The goal is to get to 37 weeks which is officially full term for twins. 

Still don't know of they're identical or fraturnal. They have two sacks and two placentas which I thought meant fraturnal but apparently even identical twins can end up with seperate sacks and placentas if the embryo splits really early on. Never knew that! So if it's boy/girl we'll know fraturnal and if they're both boys or both girls we'll have to wait and see. Might have to do a DNA test to confirm unless they look nothing alike. Haha I'm still predicting boy/girl though :)


----------



## banana07

Oh a boy and girl would be so lovely best of both worlds! I would say chances are fraternal considering you were on med s, I had two eggs most months I got scanned. 

Cannot wait for you to find out! 

So I am the only team yellow currently or even in the history of this thread!??!?!?


----------



## banana07

Hey Ladies

how are ye??? V quiet in here. Any news or updates or is everyone just ticking along. 

Mama how is the numbness, countdown is on for your gender scan!

Issac. Are you all set, When are you or have you packed your bags. 

I think I'll try to have mine packed for 32/34 weeks may as well, will do no harm - just incase. Although knowing my luck I'll go over again DS was 9 days over. I told DH come July he will be on full bding duty again (like ttc) and i'll be pounding the streets while sipping my raspberry tea, he says fat chance that I can barely waddle at the moment doubt i'll be running or pounding any streets come July! 

I know its silly and should be the last thing on my mind but the though to squeezing into a bridesmaid dress 6 weeks after is tormenting me. I wasn't exactly skinny minnie before but I'm an all or nothing kind of girl - starve or stuff and if I wasn't pregnant I would have went into starvation mode before the wedding and went down to a UK8/10 (US6/8 - i think) but I know I'm going to be a UK12-14 (US10-12ish). I know I'm going to struggle mentally and physically not being able to diet in the weeks before the wedding while breastfeeding. The instinct is just in me to starve before an event. I don't want to sound petty or silly and I know whats important hence why I am still choosing to bf instead of bottle and diet, I just know how hard it will be. 

I think all this stuff about loosing weight while bfing is a bit exagerated. I told couple of my friends what I eat now which is my carefree what I want style and they said its still not enough for bfing?? and I read on the bfing forum that f all people loose weight while feeding :(

At the mo I have maybe

Bowl of Rice Krispies and/or two slices of toast with butter and marmaldae
Sandwich or wrap or soup and bread
Dinner could be anything from spag bol to salad to creamy pasta, spuds meat and veg. 
Before bed, a yoghurt and fruit maybe sometimes a naughty bag of tayto but certainly not every night. 

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana - sounds like you're better than me. I'm eating constantly! Lol 

My body aches and pains are getting intense and I'm not even halfway yet. Blah. My tailbone pain is sooooo bad and my numb thigh aches by the end of the day. Feels like I've been walking around Disneyland all day everyday! 

Can't wait to find out gender! I want so bad for my doc to tell me to stop working. Haha I'm so tired and achy and working is getting hard but I can't afford to just up and stop working. If I get a doctors say then I can get sick pay for a couple months till my maternity benefits kick in. Otherwise I have to suffer through the summer till End of August to keep my pay. Blah. So just want to be resting up and preparing for babies!


----------



## banana07

Oh mama - you sound in pain!! Have you been to a chiropractor, I had never been before but have found them just amazing. I would be curled up in a ball right now if I hadn't went to her I'm sure. If you do see if you can get once who specailises in pregnancy or even just knows a thing or two about it. 

Ha if I was let be home all day I'd just sleep all day! So I'm better of where I am!

Feels like ages away but myself, mammy and sister have booked into a hotel in Dublin in July with a spa treat so can't wait for that just wish it was now! 

Getting my hair done on Friday and a very very much needed facial my skin just seems to be in crap lately. Which is an oldwives tales for a girl apparently if its a boy you will glow but if its a girl she will steal your looks!! So we'll see. I'm still stuck on two boys and two girls names but apparently thats not bad going some people have no idea until they are born. 

Have you though of any names yet mama??

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana I'm so jealous! I want a spa day! That sounds fabulous! 

What are the names you've picked out? We have our names picked for boy/girl twins. 

Brooke Alishea Rose
James Adam Phillip

If it's two girls we will use the girl name for one but no clue on the second girl. Hubby loves the name Justice but I'm just not keen on it at all. 

If it's two boys then we'd break up the boys name between the two as James Adam and Phillip are all special family names and I wouldn't want to give them all to one boy and none to the other. But I don't have any name combinations figured out for that. I'm so dead set that it's a boy and a girl that I've decided not to think about other names for now haha


----------



## banana07

Ha mama one of our boys names is James! 

Dylan James Evans
James Michael Evans
Kara Louise Evans
Charlotte Louise Evans 

Both James, Michael and Louise are special family names. Ds is Billy Peter Evans christened William but never been called that. 

I love your names mama but I wouldn't be gone at all no justice at all so hope you win on that one! 

You feeling movement yet? When is usual for twins earlier or later? 

I'm v uncomfortable not sore just uncomfortable last 2 days and seem to have doubled in size. Think baby is doing a full 360 turn as we speak v weird feeling! 

Other den that all Good have to say


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh I like your names as well. Very nice :) 

I'm uncomfortable too. I swear each night sleeping gets tougher. Last night I kept waking up with hip pain, heartburn and numb hands that just ached. Blah. 

No movements yet I don't think. There's been a couple times I thought maybe I felt them but it's so brief I can't be sure. Can't wait to feel them more regularly.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls! Yeah banana have almost sorted my bags out the babies is all sorted just got to get a few things forward mine. I'm going by experience and getting prepared sooner as I was in hospital when pregnant with ds at 34 weeks having steroids incase of early labour. Already had 3 day admissions so far with this pregnancy last one only on Thursday. Nearly collapsed at work and was having tightenings. Turns out I'm low on iron and magnesium and probably caused my an arrhythmia with my heart! I was at the right place at work anyhow. On supplements now and resting over next few days then all systems go again. 
After much deliberation we have decided with the help of ds that this little one will be called Edward Arnel. Middle name after grandfather, pronounced ar-nel! Loving all the names maybe not justice so much! 
Mama you'll soon be feeling those babies and boy will they give you some jabs and kicks. This little one is laying across me atm and he kicks me all over the place. Great scan pics

Banana I noticed a huge growth spurt at your stage I literally doubled overnight. Midwife said to me not to be alarmed if fundal height went off the scale for a while it's stayed average last few times I've been measured! I'm planning on lots of beauty treatments when I finish work in two weeks time. I so need it to come around quickly. Can't wait to meet my little fella now!


----------



## MamaMac123

Haha glad I'm not the only one who doesn't love the name Justice...hopefully it's not an issue but if it's 2 girls I'll be fighting that one! 

Glad you're okay Issac! That sounds scary. Glad you were right where you needed to be though! I can't wait to stop working and I'm not even half way yet! Haha enjoy the downtime before little guy arrives!!! He'll be with you soo soon!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi guys! I'm 18 Weeks today! Yay! 

Had my anatomy scan yesterday. Everything is looking great but Baby A wasn't in the most cooperative position so I'm going back in 3 weeks to finish up the angles they weren't able to get yesterday. Babies are measuring ahead of schedule. Baby A was 18+3 yesterday and Baby B was 18+5. Due date hasn't changed though. 

The scan took so long I literally fell asleep on the table! Haha 

After it was over the tech asked me if I wanted to know the sexes. I asked if she knew and she said she felt pretty certain about Baby B but didn't know about Baby A because of the less than ideal position. I told her to hold of telling me till next scan in 3 weeks. I've felt strongly that Baby B is a boy and now I feel it even more. I'm thinking the reason she felt so "certain" is that she must have seen a little willy! Haha but that could just be my wishful rationalization! Haha 

Here's a pic of Baby B:


----------



## MamaMac123

And here's Baby A: (I can only manage to attach one photo per post :shrug: )


----------



## marieb

Just logged on here for the first time in forever and am so pleased to see everyone's news. Congratulations to all you. I am so, so happy for you all :)


----------



## MamaMac123

We had our gender scan on Monday and did our balloon box reveal that evening! We are officially team :pink: & team :blue: !!!! 



My husband is so excited! I have 3 step daughters so he is so thrilled to have a boy! I love that my maternal instincts were right! I thought baby b was a boy and baby a was a girl! 

I posted our reveal and scan story on my blog with a bunch more photos if anyone wants to take a look:

https://babymac123.blogspot.ca/2014/06/3d-ultrasound-gender-reveal.html?m=1


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow mama what a blessing a girl and boy! So so happy for you finally all that waiting has paid off. How are you feeling? X


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Isaac! :) 

Feeling really good. I'm finally feeling the babies move around a bit each day which is so much fun! 

How are you doing??


----------



## banana07

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Mama that is so exciting!!! Delighted for you I really really am :) 

So am I officially the only team yellow!?!?! 

Dosed with the flu at the min had to take yesterday off work, I don't think i've ever taken a flu day but being 31 weeks with a bad dose will do that I suppose. So officially single digits today 9 weeks to go. So excited really wish it was now. Even tho in saying that I have came to a total stand still on the bags. i know I still have stuff to get but feel a bit at ease that I have all the big stuff, cot, crib, sheets, blankets, clothes, milk, car seat and buggy. Everything else can wait if really needs be. I'll try AGAIN this week to get the motivation to put stuff into bags! 

Went for Glucose test this morning was awful i was soooo hungry! it was meant to be done 10 weeks ago because my father is diabetic but the nurse that couldn't spell, file or take blood (do you remember me telling you about her) said I didn't need the test so there was a big hullaballo on Tuesday when i went in for regular check up and had to have it done this morning. I'm sure its all grand, I've never felt anything was wrong. Will know later today hopefully. 

Baby is head down, which got me excited for about 2 mins until I googled and even if its headdown early doens't mean labour will start early. I will be going with every old wives tale in 5 weeks (36 weeks!). Every day counts when you have to fit into a bridesmaid dress and go on a Hen party 3 weeks after the baby is born!! 

:)


----------



## Shey

I took this this morning. Best Father's Day gift ever!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay! Congrats Shey! What an awesome Fathers Day Surprise!!!

Banana - hope all is good with the diabetes test :) sounds like you're feelin ready to go! 

Had another scan yesterday which confirmed the boy/girl! We're so excited! Babies are both measuring a bit ahead. I was 20+4 yesterday and our little guy was measuring 21+5 and our girl was 21+1 I'm happy they're growing so well! Finished up our anatomy scan yesterday and all looks great! :happydance: 

Got the nursery all done up while my mom was visiting last week. It looks awesome! So happy with how it turned out. Can only ever post one photo at a time here so if anyone wants to take a look I posted lots of nursery pics on my blog:

https://babymac123.blogspot.ca/2014/06/nursery-names.html?m=1


----------



## Shey

Thank you mamaMac. We are happy and excited ! How are you?


----------



## banana07

Congratulations Shey :) 

Mama, think I might be more excited for you then myself! Twins aaaghhhhh!!! 

We haven't done anything to babys room yet. He will be in his cot in our room for anything 3-12 months. DS1 was in our room for 12 months but a few friends have since told me they ship them out to their own room once they start sleeping through so I think I'll go with that plan. DS1 is mad for baby to stay in his room but I think that idea will wear off him as soon as the roars and cries from baby start in the middle of the night!. Ah he will be nearly 8 by the time baby moves to its own home so we'll put him in the "girls" room as we call it despite not having any girls yet!

Ha just how strongly I am saying he and him! I don't actually know but have very very very strong feeling its a boy!

I do not have gestational diabetes anyway got results on Monday. I do have low Iron though so need to start taking tablets for that. its not really low but getting low she said. I do feel tired but I just though or presume its normal pregnancy tired. 

Peeing at night is becoming a nightmare esp with my pelvis not getting any better. I'm fine with normal every day tasks to a degree now but when I wake in middle of night for a pee its really sore getting up out of the bed. Last night was only 2 times and then I slept in, usually its 4 times in the night/every 2 hours!

Started packing my bags on Saturday, have pretty much everything just a tiny few wee bits to get but they not essential. Have all the important stuff anyway for both home and hospital and seperated them into 4 bags, my labour room bag, baby labour room bag (tiny just a vest, gro, blanket, nappie and hat) and my hospital bag and babys hospital bag. I'm glad I seperated my stuff and babys stuff for the hospital I remember last time going through one huge bag trying to find sock and seeing nothing but vests and nappies! 

Was meant to have an antenatal class yesterday but DH was working and I didn't want to go on my own so skipped it like a naughty school girl. From what I remember they were crap last time I went with DS and spoke to a few of my friends last week who did them recently and they said they were pretty pointless, they teach how to breath which not one of them or 1 gave a hoot about in the throws of pain last time. 

I am still a little worried about pain relief. I told the MW at last appointment that I do not want any part of the labour to be like the last time, I was hysterical, hilousinating (can't spell), I had no control, I wasn't told what was happening or asked permission to tear or cut anything. I want to be fully aware of everything this time. She said it was probably a reaction to the gas and air and not the epidural. But when I think back why did the MWs not stop my gas and air if I was going mad?? I can only describe it as being unbelieveably drunk and remember snips of the whole thing. I remember them putting the cathater tube in to make me pee after the epidural as I obv couldn't feel if I had to go or not but it went everywhere cause there was so much of it and the MW was roaring at another to get another bed pan it was just so horrible. I'm nearly crying thinking about it now. I was told to keep down my screaming because i was upsetting the other patients, I just remember being hysterical from start to finish and mostly having no control. From my experience and from talking to them recently they are very pro epidural up there. I don't know what to do DH is useless at that. He is a real mans mans and does not want to talk about that kind of stuff the only thing he said was he didn't see the point in being in pain if there was relief there? Two friends that I have asked one said - Just get it its the best thing every why in gods name would you not and be in pain? and the other never had it but purely because she has had 3 really quick labours with no time for epi but she said she was fine and didn't see the fuss about it?

I know I'll go in with an open mind, I won't rule it out but I would like not to have it but then again they said you will need either epi or gas and i really don't want the gas. I'm so confused, esp if they so epidural up there, they constantly nagged me to get it the last time.


----------



## banana07

oh my goodness, I did not realise how long that was - I went on a little rant!!

Sorry :)


----------



## runnergrl

Happy babies everyone!


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana, you absolutely do not need an epidural for a normal healthy routine birth! As they shouldn't be able to force you to have one if you don't want it. Go into the birth armed with education. Know about each choice and why or why not you want it and speak up. Advocate for yourself. If you go into labor and decide holy cow I'm not doing this naturally then go for that epidural! But don't be bullied into it if you're okay without it and don't want it. 

Have you seen the Business of Being Born? That sparked something in me and sent me learning all I could about birth options. With twins a lot of those choices are taken away from me but with one baby and a normal healthy pregnancy you do and should have choices and control over the care and treatments you're given. 

Sorry that was a bit of a soap box! Haha I'm all for women having whatever birth they want. If it's the epidural route then go for it! If it's a planned c section you want go for it. If you want a natural birth then do it! What's right for one woman and one birth isn't right for everyone. Just be educated about your choice. They all have their own ups and downs.


----------



## MamaMac123

runnergrl said:


> Happy babies everyone!

Runnergrl I can't believe your baby is almost 1!!! Time has flown!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama! Congrats! One of each. That is so sweet!

Banana, you're coming right along. 

Any word from Isaac? I hope you ladies are well. Baby Brooklynn is growing up so fast. She is up to 10lbs now and such a happy baby. I'm praying for you ladies who are getting close to delivery.


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! I hardly ever come on we anymore and I'm sorry for being rubbish at staying in contact but it's great to see how well you are all doing! 
Huge congratulations mama on expecting a girl and boy, how perfect. 

We are just thinking about trying for number 3. I'm now back to thinking about temping and opks. I'm only on cycle 2 since stopping breast feeding, first cycle my LP was 7 days only! I'm hoping it was a one off but guess I'll see this month. Annoyingly I didn't opk or temp since Friday and think I may have ovulated and now not sure when my LP started. Frustrating. I forgot how confusing all this stuff was!


----------



## banana07

Ah I just logged on to scream how excited I am - no particular reason just got an overwhelming burst of excitement this morning on the way in the car this morning!!

Happy & Hann - so great to hear from ye!! Glad all is going well, Hann I cannot believe Henry is 1 is that right?? and you are going for no.3 its frightening how quickly times goes WOW!! I hope you just get it this time and its not too hard to get that BFP!! Wow can't believe we are starting taking about opks and temps again! Please keep us updated on how you getting on? How long did it take you to get your last BFP, I can't remember?

Well as for my epidural or no epidural - I have calmed down a bit. Woke up this morning with the most horiffic pains turned out to be wind but sweet Jesus it was agony made me decide I will be looking for an epi straight away if they are anything to go by!! Ah no still confused but have a feeling I'll end up getting one, I'm obv a bit of a wimp!

Issac - how are you coping with the heat?? presume its the same over there. I have suffered the last few days bit overcast today thank god!! 

Mama, I love love love your nursery. Can't believe we have the same boys name picked!! If my bump is a boy which is suspect it is, he will be James Michael and a girl is Charlotte Louise. I think I am set on them now was swaying between two names but that def seems to be a firm favorite now!

Yesterday was the first day I got to say "next month" when people asked when I was due, all very exciting. Few fears starting to creep in about the baby being ok, downs etc... but hopefully that just normal!

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - glad your little one is doing well!! 

Hann - so good to hear from you again and can't believe you're starting work on #3!!!! So exciting!

Banana - next month!!!! Ahhhhh!!!! And I love we both picked James! Charlotte was one of my girl picks too haha but DH wasn't keen on it. 

Hope you're all surviving the heat. We actually had a major cool down yesterday and last night I actually slept well and used blankets! It was fabulous! 

Yesterday my fingers swelled up a bit and my wedding ring got stuck! I managed to get it off but decided it should stay off. Feel naked without it! Might run out this weekend and get a cheapy fake ring to wear so I don't feel so weird! Haha


----------



## HappyCpl

Hello ladies. So nice to hear for you Hann. 

Banana, all normal worries hun :)

Mama, so glad the twins are doing well. 

Anyone heard from Isaac?

So we are having a bit of a "scare" at the moment. DH and I haven't decided if we want more babies yet. We wanted to give it a few years and we opted for the Mirena IUD for birth control. AF arrived the day before it was implanted and I have bled off and on since. Now, this was June 11th and my first cycle after DD. I have bled off and on since. We did have sex before the IUD was placed and my doctor also did a pregnancy test before it was placed. I always dream of fish/water when I'm expecting and I have been having those same "pregnancy" dreams as I did the whole time with our LO. I'm too scared to take a test. I am just wondering the probability of being pregnant WITH the Mirena. I googled and most of the stories I found were of women who just went on and missed their period or it was months/years after having it inserted. Since I have been bleeding on/off this whole time I'm guessing I'm being paranoid. Any stories of friends or family members would be greatly appreciated. I know the only way to know is to test but I feel scared and silly lol.


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - I'd just test Hun, so often our bodies and especially our minds react to our fears. The bleeding could just be your body adjusting to the Mirena I bet. Or your body just trying to get its groove back after baby. The dreams could easily just be coming from your fear that you are pregnant. If yourself a test then at least you really know. Sometimes the stress of not knowing makes it all worse. 

Plus, I have no idea I'd this is an issue but does Mirena pose any risks to a baby? If there is a little one in there it's probably better and safer to know sooner than later. 

:hugs: good luck babe and let us know!!!


----------



## banana07

Oh Happy, i just logged on after ages and seen your post. Have you tested yet. As mama said it could just be a reaction to the mirena and your body trying to adjust. I had the mirena in for nearly 5 years before ttc this bump. I never bleed with it the whole 5 years except just after it was inserted a little. I know people who have full regular periods with it. Everyone is different. 

Hope all is ok x

Anyone heard from Issac, she must be due about now she was 2-4 week ahead of e and I have only 4 weeks left???

Mama, I would feel so naked without my wedding ring, my feet have swollen up a few times but it always goes down again. Once they were so bad i couldn't walk they felt like cushions! Watch out for the swelling, you know it can be a sign of preeclampsia (sp?) and if you have said before you are overweight I think you could be slightly higher risk. Saying that I'm sure its jut the heat, there are lots of non pregnant women over here complaining about swollen feet!!

How you feeling in general mama?? Excited/sick/sore/great??????

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Yeah I've been worried about preeclampsia. I'm overweight to start and having twins increases the risk and so does giving higher blood pressure and I've always been borderline high. Then I got all swollen and put on 9 pounds in a week so all of that made me panic. But I talked to two different nurses and both told me everything sounds normal so far. I'm supposed to watch for blurry vision, nasty headaches and a spike in my blood pressure. So far none of that so I think it's all just normal pregnancy blahness. 

I'm feeling pretty awful now. My numb thigh is soooo sore all the time and I can't stand for more than 5-10 mins at a time without needing to sit and rest. But pregnancy is going well overall so it's all okay. 

How are you feeling Banana?? Can't believe you're almost done!


----------



## banana07

I know I am starting to get so scared now 4 weeks left. I had to go on a few days bed rest last week - got very painful regular contractions last Wednesday morning for about 4 - 5 hours. Was told it could start up again or they could disappear and not come back for 4 weeks no-one knows. They said it was too early (35+5) but if it did happen they wouldn't try to stop it. Thankfully resting did the trick and nothing the same since. Alot of Braxton Hicks ALOT but I know the difference between them and the ones I had last week. 

I'm due to finish work in 2 weeks but going to go hell for leather over next few days so if something does happen, I can finish in peace and not be annoyed or pissed I didn't get something finished. Very very uncomfortable now but thankfully not long left!! 

Went to a breastfeeding class last week to and it was really really good, turns out I did everything wrong with DS thats why it didn't work. Hoping it will work much better this time now with proper latch etc.. 

Have found a new name that I like, what do ye think of Lucy?

I sent Issac a private message but no word from here - hope she is ok, she is due around now or def within next 2 weeks 

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh Lucy is sweet! I like it! :) 

Hope Isaac is okay!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls yeah all ok here thanks for asking about me! Been tied up with on thing or another. So yeah still pregnant just patiently waiting for my little Edward to make his grand entrance. Been having early onset labour pains for last few weeks which is now doing my head in. Having a sweep 4 days after due date if needed as I really am getting fed up now. Not particularly big but the pains are tiring me out. Painful contractions every 3 mins for hours then they just fizzle out so annoying! Anyway so excited to meet my boy and it will all be a distant memory. 
Banana thanks for the message. Wow your almost term congratulations on getting so far and o agree I like the name lucy. Choosing a name this time around has been so hard. Finally we both agreed on Edward! 
Mama your clocking up those weeks too, your past viability well done! Sorry your feeling awful but when your little twins arrive it will all be forgotten. Just rest up when you can. 
Hey han nice to hear from you can't believe your ready to try for #3 when we're still on making #2 you go girl! So the adventure starts again for you! Good luck

Happy did you rule out pregnancy? Update us. Hope your ok xx


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac - Great to hear from you :) 

How exciting you're 39+4 WOW!. Did you expect to get to your due date with the irritable uterus you had before. Cramps and pains are really really annoying and frustrating at this stage. I keep getting one huge contraction can barely breath through the pain and thats it then nothing for hours and hours. Lots of shooting pains and pinching pains literately feels like I have a water balloon between my legs which is about to burst. Everyone says I'll prob go early with so many aches and cramps and as much as I would love to murphys law I'll prob be 10 days over - I think thats how far they let you go before they induce you here. 

Had serious issues at weekend, panic attacks about not being ready mentally or physically for the baby. Had a total nervous breakdown because I couldn't remember where I put the crib sheets that I bought, as soon as I went looking I found them but serious melt down before that. Freaked out incase i cannot breastfeed, if I have a cranky baby (DS was so so good) and can't cope. I'm so so tired already what will I be like with a baby. Anyway spent time getting all the baby stuff together in one room and talked to a friend and feel much better now. Still a little freaked out but much better.


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac - can't wait to hear about little Edward!!!! Can't believe you're already there! 

Banana - sorry about the emotional meltdown. I think that's probably pretty normal with all the life changes and all the hormonal changes piling up. 

I haven't had a meltdown really but I keep worrying about specific details like how will we handle losing my pay or how will I cope with no sleep or what if I can't breastfeed or what if I'm a bad mom. I don't really lose it but I sit in bed wondering and talking poor DH's ear off about it all.

101 days to go now! Almost double digits! :happydance: 

I just realized something silly, this whole time in the group you guys were working on #2 while I was the odd ball working on #1 and then I ended up getting my #2 as well! Haha 

Spent the weekend washing, sorting and downsizing all the baby clothes hand me downs. I had way too much! No way the babies would ever wear it all! I have so much 0-6 month clothes! I feel well prepared though. 

Have a meeting with my doula tonight. Looking forward to that :) and a doc apt on Wed. And only 6 more weeks of work (assuming I make it that far!) it's all getting very real! 

I've started being able to see my belly move when our little James gets really active! So fun! He was putting on a show for me and DH last night!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls say hello to baby Edward had him on the 22nd so he is 2 days old now. Had a natural delivery in a birthing pool it was a painful but beautiful birth. Weighing 6lb 5.5oz he is a dream boat with white blonde hair. No tears no medical intervention and recovering quickly just waiting for milk to come in. Life is good! Catch up soon I promise. Your turn next banana!
 



Attached Files:







20140724_082840-1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh Isaac he's gorgeous!!! So exciting and sounds like a great birth experience!!!! So just Banana and I now! Eeeekkkk!!! So close!!!

Enjoy snuggling that cutie little guy! Big congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## banana07

Issac he is lovely!!! Can't believe how blonde his hair is!! DS was born with jet black hair which turned brown same as myself and DH. Delighted everything went smoothly for you it sounds great (apart from the painful part of course!). You have no idea how much you just scared me saying "your next" I feel like someone is about to murder me in a horror movie!! 

Oh the FEAR!!!!

Well done you though, update us with the whole story when you get time!!

:)


----------



## HappyCpl

Isaac! Congrats! He is beautiful! I can't wait to read your birth story. 

I'm loving the names banana and mama. I'm happy to see you ladies are coming right along. 

Well ladies I'm not prego. I took a test (negative) and then had a proper period a week later that was much heavier and lasted 2 weeks. I'll be glad when this IUD is situated. No wonder its good birth control... I've bled so much I haven't been able to have much sex. Can't get prego if you can't have sex.. Lol

Ok, so it's only been 3 months but I already miss being pregnant. We can't financially start trying again and I'm not even sure we will decide on another. I'm jut trying to enjoy my girls for now.


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Issac! Amazing news and what a cutie! 

Love the names from banana and mama too! 

Happy - glad you are getting sorted. 

No news from me really - I'm CD 19 - ovulated CD20/21 the past 2 cycles but this month I took agnus castus and I've been spotting since Saturday so think it's going to be annovulatory. Doesn't actually bother me as I'm in no hurry for number 3, but it's annoying nonetheless. I know you girls will understand when I say I just wish my body would work like it's supposed to!!
Lovely to hear all the news


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy & Hann nice to hear from you both! 

Hann I can't believe you're on to #3 already!!!! Crazy! That's what I get for being the last one to the :bfp: party! lol


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama I still think what a coincidence we were all trying for #2 and you for #1 but you still ended up with 1 & 2 together lol. 

Hann I do not miss those days and I dread them if/when we decide to start trying again. Maybe next time it will just happen unexpectedly for us. That would just be lovely. 4 out of 5 people I know with IUD's have gotten prego. My good odds if you ask me. Lol.


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha happy - that could just happen for you then!

I'm not sure no. 3 will actually happen - now cd 22 and still spotting/bleeding! Not ovulated yet. Guessing I messed this cycle up completely. Very annoying!


----------



## banana07

hey girls 

happy glad you got the result you were looking for. 

Hann I can't believe your back to it all its so weird! how old is Henry now? 

I'm just not going back on any contraception after this one will be hopefully bf for 3 - 6 months so it's possible but unlikely I'll get pregnant straight away. I'd like to do the 6 months of bf but want to be pregnant asap don't want to delay it 6 months then have trouble again plus apparently it's v had to get them to sleep through the night when bf cause the milk is so light it runs through them. unless at 3 month's I can do a formula just at bedtime. ah well see just get It out of me first!! 

have kicked off with the old wives tales, raspberry leaf tea, pineapple, nipple stimulation both manual and using breast pump had to stop the pump tho was getting yellow colloquium out, don't want to waste it! 

no sex myself and dh have been on v different schedules last few weeks, exhausted all the time both of us plus I don't think he quite fancies me in my current whale like state and I can barely turn over in the bed at night without roaring in agony. might make the effort during the week we both off for few days. 

he's out tonight so hopefully out of all my wishing tonight does not end up being the night he'd be drunk in the delivery room! 

how are you mama!?!?


----------



## banana07

mama is 30th October your 40 week due date but do they expect you to go early with twins. 

what's your plan, au natural, water, c-sec? ? 

met a woman last week she is having triplets!!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Banana I didn't ovulate at all when I BF Henry and he slept through the night early on (like 12 weeks). I didn't ovulate until I completely stopped feeding him on his 1st birthday. My next two cycles I did ovulate I think but not until day 20/21 and then LP was 8 days, then this month with agnus castus I didn't ovulate at all and AF has definitely started so it was a 3 week cycle and I spotted for 6 days before starting AF! I'm not taking agnus castus again! Just going to wait and see how long it takes for my hormones to settle as I'm not in a hurry. It's just more frustrating to have things not working right (as your guys know!). 
So your plan to start earlier is a good one I think if you are keen to get going quicker. I think bf massively messes up hormones, the longer you feed the worse it seems to be for me!


----------



## banana07

hey Hann

I'm not expecting to ov while bf but if I did I'd be happy to be 9 moths again this time next year!! 

you hear so many mixed stories about getting pregnant or not while bf. it's good you not in a hurry you would have drove yourself potty! I think the longest I will feed for is 6 months but if I really want to get pregnant I will stop at 3 month minimum. I'd say you're right they totally run havoc on your hormones so to add that to all the problems we had last year could be a total disaster! den again I've known a few people to have trouble ttc and next time sound st ended up a surprise! 

they say it's mother natures contraceptive sounds like they right!!


----------



## banana07

oh did I tell ye my sister who is 4 years trying is now 4 months pregnant told us last month. got it on her 6 th and last iui. 

dh just rang me pissed as a fart and with no signs of stopping, pray I don't go tonight!!! I'll be stranded in the countryside with a v drunk husband in town!


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana, that's great about your sister!!! Sorry about DH though. I'm lucky mine doesn't drink....he is however a video gamerholic! lol I'll go into labor and he'll be like, "just a min babe, gotta build this thing over here first..." 

Men :dohh: 
Oct 30 is my 40 weeks but we don't expect I'll go that long. The goal is 37 weeks. That's full term for twins. A lot of my twin mom friends went around 31-36 weeks. 

The longer we go the better chance they won't need NICU. 

I'm planning to go vaginal if Brooke (Baby A) is head down. If she's breech it will be a c section. If I do vaginal my doc insists strongly on an epidural in case baby b gives us complications. I'm not happy about that but I've accepted it. Who knows, maybe once those contractions start I'll be thrilled to be getting it! Haha


----------



## banana07

I remember on one born every minute a woman having twins refused an epidural she had 5 babies without doctors nearly begged her to have one as even if baby a was head down ready to go as soon as baby a war out baby b would somersault into any possible position and have to be turned manually by hand which without an epidural but would excruciating but bearable with. she regretted not getting it is all I can say! I'd go with doc advice on this one if I were you! so really your looking at end of September or early October! 

I am seriously considering epidural now have discovered despite what I thought for last 7 years I was only 5cm when I got it with ds even though they told me I was nearly too late the midwife looked up last week and seen who my midwife was back then and said It explained everything she was an old witch. she said it was most likely the gas and air that made me hillocanate but it shouldn't have happened. I'll still play it by ear but not so worked up about having it or not anymore. I know I'll need some sort of pain relief and I know I won't take the Gas and air and if I have to choose between mental control or physical control I'll choose the mental and have the epidural and at least have my wits about me. god when I think back now I was so out of my mind last time like I was still screaming after the baby came out. I just know no matter what I do not want it to be like last time in any way shape for form. 

I am very ready to go now I just want to be a normal person again have suffered so many aches and pains this Pregnancy nothing like the first one which was a breeze dunno if it's cause i older or second generally worse or just coincidence but I'm over being pregnant now! 

need to double check my hospital bags tomorrow, I know they 95% ready but there were 1 or 2 things to go in them and other stuff that can't go in until last min like blowdryer and hair straightener and phone charger, change of clothes etc I'm using all my maternity clothes now have hardly any but will be wearing them straight after have no romantic ideas of fitting into normal clothes nor a evergreens a gigantic muffin top, will be living my maternity leggings for quite a while I think! 

had a good big contraction while typing all that, wishful thinking it will amount to anything. anyway nearly midnight here I'm off to sleep. chat ye tomorrow


----------



## MamaMac123

Yes Banana - my doc said that very thing. If he needs to manually turn baby b I definitely don't want him doing that without an epidural! Plus if I did have to do emergency c section for Baby B I'd have to be put completely out and I'd miss it. So I'm resigned to the epidural. I was upset at first but now I've just accepted that twins isn't a normal pregnancy experience. I don really care how they get here as long as they get here safe and healthy!


----------



## banana07

I read a post about women feeling they shouldn't get the epidural cause they would feel less of a woman or mother and how they feel they should feel the pain of childbirth I was nodding the whole way through until I ready a comment at the bottom which a woman said no-one would get a tooth extracted without pain relief why on earth would someone feel they should push a whole baby out their vagina without it! made me giggle and feel better about probably having It! 

we carry our babies for 9 months and whether it's epidural or fully natural or a c section birth it's only the cherry on top at the end. as long as they and us are safe and healthy at the end who bloody cares. there are women who have to give birth knowing their baby will only live for seconds or even that they might die as a result of other conditions. 

that's how I'm looking at it now for next few weeks anyway. plus be grateful we have the option look a women in poorer countries without anyproper maternity or medical care. 

I lost a tiny bit of my mucus plug this morning just a little while I've had tons of creamy cm whole way through this mar like clear jelly no blood and only a tiny bit got so excited but nothing since. have panicked and double checked my bags and brought my waxing appointment forward to tomorrow instead of Friday! wishful thinking I'm sure but well see!!


----------



## banana07

ha look at me total 360 turn after being so scared and unsure of what to do just a few posts ago. did a lot of reading on it last night and gave myself the good kick up to bum I needed!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls quick message as just so busy atm. It's been non stop since Edwards arrival. He is 3 weeks old now and doing really well. Breastfeeding going well also and he is thriving on it. He was weighed yesterday and was 7lb15oz they chunky thing. Not sure what i mentioned about the birth but it went so smoothly although very painful. He was so mellow when he arrived he didn't cry for 24hrs. Midwives say it was probably because he was born in the water with no intervention. I thoroughly recommend water births and would choose it again of another baby was on the cards. I just have a few pounds to shift but otherwise back to normal. 
Anyway banana you must be ready to pop if you haven't already? How are you feeling? 
Mama hope those twinkles behave themselves so you can have the birth you want. You seem very pro natural! How are you getting on? 
Nice to hear from you han. Good luck with ttc #3 how exciting! 
Hi to anyone else I've missed.


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac your birth experience sounds so positive. Wish so much I could do a water birth with no interventions. Just not in the cards with twins. 

I met with an anesthesiologist this week who basically told me everything I feared he would. Makes me dread the epidural even more. Part of me seriously wants to tell them I won't do it but then if something does go wrong with James's delivery we won't have time for a spinal or epidural and I'll get totally knocked out and miss the birth. 

So my boss FINALLY hired my replacement. She was supposed to start Monday so I'd just help her get settled and be done but because they took so stinking long to pick someone now she can't started for another week so I'm now working another full week next week. I'm sort of pissed about it as I told them back in July that I wasn't going to be okay till end of Aug. But my boss has made arrangements to make the week easier for me so hopefully it won't be too awful. I'm exhausted today though. So tired of working. I'm having a lot of Braxton Hicks too which makes me think I'm over doing it. I just need to be resting. I'm so worried about them coming early. :( 

Banana how are you babe???


----------



## MamaMac123

30 weeks today! ::happydance::

Banana - haven't heard from you and you've surpassed 40 weeks so I'm assuming your little one has arrived! Can't wait to hear how it went and see pics!!! :) hope you are well!


----------



## Shey

I have a long way to go :(


----------



## HappyCpl

Hope all is well banana!

Mama!!! You have come sooo far! How are you feeling? Not too much longer for you hun!

Shey, it'll pass by before you know it. 

Our LO is 4 months today. She is growing up so fast.


----------



## Shey

Oh i kno. This is my 2nd baby. My son is 6 yrs old. 



HappyCpl said:


> Hope all is well banana!
> 
> Mama!!! You have come sooo far! How are you feeling? Not too much longer for you hun!
> 
> Shey, it'll pass by before you know it.
> 
> Our LO is 4 months today. She is growing up so fast.


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Happy, can't believe your little one is so big now!!! 

I'm feeling fat haha blimp... Whale....Etc pretty much sums it up. But okay considering :)


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh I could imagine. I know how I felt prego with one. With 2, you probably feel like I did at 39 weeks. Whew! Keep cooking those babies and take it easy. 

I miss being prego :( DH and I can't decide if we any another or not. We would love one more, but financially we know that 2 may be best. It just makes me sad to know I may never feel that feeling again.


----------



## Hann12

Hope all is well banana!

Mama - excited for your announcement! Not long now!

Happy - I felt like you do, having 2 and knowing you may not have another is hard. We think we will have another but who knows. I'm off to see the fertility consultant on 10th sept, think I'm not ovulating at all despite the postive opks, my LP is 8 days at best and I'm showing low progesterone. I don't know what he'll do, possibly clomid but then I will be cares stiff I could end up with twins - nothing wrong with that but I'm not sure how I would cope with two at once plus 2 others. I guess I just wait and see what he says.....


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh girls Edward is only 5 weeks and already know I'd like another! My plan is to nurse for 6 months and then have my periods return and we'll ntnp for the next year or 2 MAX. We won't be having any more treatments. One because of cost and like han says the risk of multiples is too high and having more than one wouldn't be desirable! Even though I moaned towards end of pregnancy and lost Edwards twin, I love being pregnant and going for scans etc. I sometimes wonder if it's a slightly obsession I have, I don't know? Hope you get your cycles sorted out han xx


----------



## Hann12

Issac - did you have clomid with Edward? It is a tad of a worry for me! Apparently you're more likely to have twins if you are tall too and I am!


----------



## IsaacRalph

No han I didn't take clomid but had fertility treatment. Had iui with injectables to stimulate at time of iui I had 3 mature follicles so we knew the risk. When we had our first scan I was still in shock to see 2 babies. We were overjoyed and got used to the idea of having 2 when we discovered one had passed at nearly 10 weeks. Was devastated! Banana took clomid though and only has one onbboard. Think it increases the risk a little bit but with monitoring it should be ok. They usually monitor first cycle taking clomid


----------



## Hann12

Thanks that's really helpful. I don't want too much monitoring as it's private and we hardly have any money this time round so ideally what I'd like is clomid and progesterone supplements but not sure what he will give if any. Just one appointment is £150 so I don't want to have too many.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Blimey han that's expensive! Can't you go through nhs? Xx


----------



## Hann12

Unfortunately not - apparently the nhs won't touch me after I was able to conceive annabelle with no help and I should be happy to have just one child, so now I have two there's no chance!


----------



## IsaacRalph

You should get help if you say your not ovulating hun. But they may say to leave it a bit longer after stopping breastfeeding. I would try with supplements first and see how the next 6 months pan out. If I remember right your only late 20's and you took progesterone cream last time? Maybe worth a shot!


----------



## Hann12

I wish, no I'm just about to turn 34, I know it's not really old yet but it's still not young. I've tried progesterone cream already and it made no difference. :-(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh han your still young though, I've just turned 36, yikes! Didn't you use progesterone with your last pregnancy?


----------



## Hann12

I know I'm not old but I'm not a spring chicken either lol. So last time I got pregnant on cycle 4 after I had BF for 8 months, this time I bF for 1 year and I've had 4 cycles - two were exactly 28 days, one 21 days and one 20 days. With ttc for Henry I had 5 week cycles but the first 3 my LP was 10 days, on the month I got pregnant I used progesterone cream and got pregnant, I then got progesterone supplements too although never had my progesterone tested so no idea if I needed them. The fertility dr I saw said I had pcos and that it was a fluke that I was pregnant. The GP disagreed and said he thought that the previous cycles my body was still adapting to the hormone changes post bf and that the month I fell pregnant was the first one that my body actually properly ovulated post bf. They both said the progesterone cream did nothing. At the time I totally disagreed however I'm more inclined to agree with them now because I had an 7/8 day LP first month so bought progesterone cream and used it for the other 3 cycles and the LP has stayed 8 days. So it's not done anything. 
So now I don't know if the fertility person was right and it was a fluke I got pregnant and that I do need help ttc this time or if he was wrong and all that's happening is that I need to wait until my hormones adjust again. I'm guessing that if it's the latter then it would take longer to adjust this time as I fed for a fair bit longer. I'm not in a huge hurry but I am feeling kind of moody and a bit unbalanced hormonally so I kind of want to get my hormones back on track to put a stop to that. 
Sorry this ended up an essay!


----------



## Hann12

Should add too that none of my bloods then or now point to pcos, it was only the fact that he could see some cysts on the ovaries that he diagnosed that - there was about 6 on one and 12 on the other but it was literally days before I ovulated and once I was pregnant and had scans the sonographers said they could see no cysts at all


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm sure the breastfeeding could still have your cycles messed up some Hann. Hopefully the fertility doc can help you. That's crazy expensive! Blah. 

As far as multiples go, clomid or other similar meds (we took Femara) are more likely to have twins but also family history plays a role. As well as age. You're higher risk of multiples over 35 and if you have a history of fraturnal twins in moms family. I have twins on my mom and my dad's side of the family so we got a double whammy. My hubby also has twins in the family but that doesn't affect us. It will affect our daughters though. 

Identical twins are totally fluke which I didn't know. It's literally like winning the lottery. Haha


----------



## MamaMac123

Here's my week 30 bump...I'm huge guys. Haha 



Had a doc apt today, all is looking good. No diabetes thankfully! Both heartbeats sound great and they're still moving around a lot. I go to every other week apts now and I think I get an ultrasound every apt starting next time which I'm excited for. Haven't seen my babes since June! If we make it to 36 weeks then we'll go to weekly apts.


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh mama!!! BEAUTIFUlL!!!

Han, I took clomid at 100mg when we got prego. No twins for us. It varies from person to person. Good luck! Hopefully your body will straighten out soon.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow mama your blooming! Well done on carrying 2 babies so well. 
Han I think I would still be more inclined to wait 6 months or so and see if it settles down. Are you charting? 
Hey happy can't believe your little one is 4 months my little guy is 5 weeks and was weighed yesterday and is a chunky 9lb 7oz. Can't believe some women give birth to bigger, wow! 
Any news from banana anyone?


----------



## Hann12

You do look amazing mama! Not long now although I know how easy that's to say and how time drags in tri 3. 

I'm going to go to the appointment on 10th and see what he says, if I can get some progesterone I'll be happy. 

Isaac - time goes so fast with the second one, I think because you're so focused on both children. It feels like it went in a blink of the eye hence being keen for one more! Enjoy the little baby moments, they are so precious. 
Henry storms around the house now, he's so fast and so strong. He's currently finding toys and books from annabelles room and throwing them down the stairs! He's a little monkey lol, wouldn't changed him for the world though!


----------



## MamaMac123

My step daughter text me this morning with this comparison shot and her shock at what a difference there is haha 

Isaac, they grow so fast don't they? It's crazy! My friends baby is 4 months old and watching her and how much she's changed in that short time just makes me want to cherish every second my babies are tiny!


----------



## HappyCpl

I hope banana and the baby are doing well. Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah I was also wondering about banana and baby! Hopefully she's just been too busy/ knackered to update. How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## Shey

I had appointment today and heard baby's heartbeat. It is 150 anyone wanna guess the gender by the heartbeat?


----------



## HappyCpl

I'm going with girl Shey. Our little ladybug had a "boys" heartbeat. Hers was always on the slow side.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Umm I know it's a bit of fun shey but I don't believe in the heart rate theory as the way I see it is it could be a little girl who's resting heart rate is 150 or could be a little boy with an active heart rate of 150 so who knows is the question. I'm going with boy though! Any preference?


----------



## Shey

Hoping for a girl. I have a 6 yr old son.


----------



## MamaMac123

Ooo I like the heartrate game....even though it's mostly an old wives tale hehe 

What my mom and I read is that above 150 is boy and below 130 is girl....the I between 130-150 can go either way. So unless it's really high or low it doesn't tell you much. I will say this though, my babes had similar heartrates in the 140-150 zone usually but my little guy is usually higher than my girl. And his active rate during my no stress test last week get up to 170s

I'm going to guess boy ;)


----------



## MamaMac123

So question.....menstral like cramps in third trimester??? What is that? I thought it was Braxton hicks (they're not timeable or consistent or anything) but everything I've read/heard is that BHs make your tummy rock hard and these aren't doing that. 

I just feel blah like early period cramps. Babies seem fine, moving around as normal. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Hann12

Mama I think it's just the ligaments stretching under the pressure of the baby(s) getting heavier and moving downwards! Exciting times!

I read it was the other way - higher for girls and lower for boys for heart rate


----------



## IsaacRalph

I think it's just a 3rd trimester thing mama, I had it frequently! 
Yeah I thought it was that way around han for the heart rate theory. My littlest ds resting heart rate wss about 140 and jumped up to 160 when active.


----------



## banana07

Ladies ladies ladies, I am so sorry it's taken me so long to log on and even now my phone won't let me go back to previous pages no idea why and I haven't had the time or energy to log onto laptop. 

Anyway just wanted to let ye know James Michael was born on Saturday 16th august at 17.16 hours weighing 8lbs 6oz. We both doing great now.

Can't wait to update ye properly on how it all went and a photo but phone is a disaster keep freezing and cancelling out of web pages so I'll be lucky to get this post up! Will log onto laptop v soon and update ye! 

I can only read this pages posts so sorry if I've missed anything, all I can see is mamas posts about period cramps, I had these a lot, if u Google you will be convinced it's early labour I was convinced I was going with them but they turned out to be nothing I had zero cramps just before and when it started. 

Oh and my last few posts were me freaking out about pain relief and not losing my mind like last time. Well I got my epidural free birth just has and air but not out of choice I can tell u. Watch this space for full story!,!?! 

Better go before this phone freaks out on me!


----------



## Shey

October 3rd i find out the sex of my baby. I wonder, have any of u had a reaction from having blood drawn?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah congratulations banana been so anxious for an update from you! Look forward to hearing your story and perhaps a pic of the little guy. So pleased for you all xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Banana so good to hear from you! Can't wait to see baby pics!!! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hubby and I did a few belly photos today...



(Sorry can only do one at a time - anyone know how to do more than one per post??)


----------



## MamaMac123




----------



## MamaMac123




----------



## MamaMac123




----------



## HappyCpl

Congrats banana! Can't wait to see pics of your little man. 

Mama! Look at you! I can't believe your two will be here soon. Are you prepared?

Isaac, how is your LO doing?


----------



## MamaMac123

I felt really prepared till today! Saw the doc and had an ultrasound and babies are in the worst possible positions. Baby a is totally breech and Baby b is sideways! This late in the game it's unlikely they'll flip so I'm getting scheduled for a c section which I've stubbornly avoided learning much about. So now I'm researching all things c section. 

I'm actually feeling fine about it and relieved. As much as I wanted a natural vaginal birth it was going to be such a fight with my doctors and nurses, just not worth it. This takes all that decision making out of my hands and I'm kind of happy about it.

DH is panicking though. He hates the idea of my having a surgery. It's freaking him out. Plus we both have been planning and fighting for natural so long it's weird to let that go now. And he's worried about recovery time for me with two babies to deal with. I think he just feels overwhelmed by it. Where as I now feel much less overwhelmed.


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama, you've got this. :) 

I can't wait to see those little ones. Are they scheduling you for 38 weeks? Or earlier?


----------



## HappyCpl

Oh and from experience, a planned csection is much easier to recover from than an unplanned one. My first delivery I was induced for 3 days before I stalled at 4cm and wouldn't progress further. That csection was terrible. So bad I had anxiety about this Lo's delivery. This time it was much smoother and a lot less pain. I only took one pain pill while in the hospital and went home less than 48hrs after delivery.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everybody...look who decided to arrive VERY early???



Our little Baby Macs were born via c-section at 10:49 & 10:50 am September 10, 2014!

Tuesday I had a very noticeable increase in mucus discharge and by 11pm it was blood streaked. I began having some low back pain which got increasingly painful And constant as the night went on. I barely slept it hurt so much. Called labor and delivery around 4:30 am and told them what was going on. They told me to try a hot shower to relieve the pain and see if it helped. While I was in the shower around 5 am my contractions started. I started timing and they were pretty regular. Every 5-6 mins and about 1-2 mins long. But my belly wasn't tightening so I wasn't sure if it really was contractions. But they had told me to come in if my back didnt settle down so I woke up DH and told him we needed to go in. We finished up some quick bag packing an by then they were 3 1/2 mins apart and 1 min 10 secs long each time. We hurried into the hospital. I was bleeding quite a bit by then and the nurse thought it was probably my uti hand cleared up and had gotten worse. But when they did a check we got a surprise...100% effaced and 4 cm dilated! There was no stopping it now! Baby Brooke was still breech so they hurried me in for C- section. I was pretty freaked out at how quickly it was all happening but the surgery went very smoothly and our babies came out a very surprising 6 lbs 8 oz & 5 lbs 9 oz! 

They went straight to NICU but are doing great. I only get to see them for about 30 seconds in the OR and then I had to wait all day. DH spent a lot of time with them while I rested and finally at 10 pm I was allowed into a wheel chair to go see my babies. The pic is me holding them together for the first time! We feel very blessed that they arrived so healthy considering how early they decided to show up! 

Thank you all for sharing this incredible journey with me!!!! From trying to fertility issues all the way to delivery! Love you all!!!! <3 

MamaMac


----------



## HappyCpl

Wow mama! Congrats!!!! Did NOT expect to see this announcement for a few more weeks! They are beautiful!!


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama it looks like your LO's are doing well. Being so early, are either requiring supplemental oxygen? Are you getting to BF? Enjoy those precious babies!!


----------



## banana07

Oh mama this was the last post I expected to seexits 3 am here I'm up feeding James but now I feel more like cracking open some champagne. 

CONGRATULATIONS! Cc those words do not cut what I actually want to say to you!! Wow and you got on here to post already and me the idiot still haven't sat down to properly type out how baby lanes arrived 

And such a good weight for twins!.


----------



## banana07

Good job you got all those lovely bump pictures the other day!


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy - no they are breathing on their own pretty well. I'm pumping but not breastfeeding. They started feeding tubes today taking part formula and part whatever colostrum I'm able to pump. We let Brooke try at the breast but they're not really developed enough yet to latch and suck properly. She did route around and would open her mouth and sort of lick and sniff at it haha but couldn't quite figure out the latch and suck part. 

Banana - don't feel bad at all! With the babies in NICU I'm at a bit of a loss at what to do with myself between visits to see them and being stuck in bed recovering so Internet on my phone is my only entertainment to pass the time. This making posts and updates super easy. I'm sure it won't stay that way when they come home!

And yes! I swear I was inspired to do those photos when we did!


----------



## Shey

MamaMac the pics are cute. Do u have names picked out?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Omg mama congratulations your babies are here ans what brilliant weights they are! My lo was only 6lb 5.5oz full term. Well done on carrying them so well! They look just lovely can't wait to see more pics. Our first twins and if I'm right all us original ladies have all had our babies now? Yeah we did it! 
Banana yeah can't wait to here your birth story was it all straight forward? It really hurts doesn't it? Need to see a pic of the little fella. My monkey was 11lb on Wednesday gone at 7 weeks. He's doing great thanks for asking happy! How's your little one doing? Any recent pics? X


----------



## IsaacRalph

My monkey!
 



Attached Files:







20140910_103439-1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hann12

Oh my goodness only just seeing this! Huge congratulations mama! They are adorable, I hope they are doing well - and you of course! I guess you are still in hospital, i hope they get to go home with you soon. More photos!! 

Isaac - what a gorgeous photo! I remember henry being that small and now he's a proper little boy. Actually if I'm honest he's like an animal at times, its quite stubborn and quite out of control. I have to put reins on him otherwise he would literally walk into roads and rivers etc. I don't remember annabelle being like that!

No big news from me, I saw my fertility consultant, he did a scan (I was 2 dpo) and he said he couldn't see a follicle big enough to have released an egg but there was a small chance that I did still ovulate just with a little follicle that can't be seen on ultrasound. He did say though that he's very sure that its just a hormonal imbalance following me stopping BF, apparently my oestrogen level is fine and is triggering LH surges but the release of egg and subsequent progesterone is not happening yet. He thinks its will even out in the next 1-3 cycles. He said in fact that if I wasn't pregnant in 3 months then he'll be very surprised. However I couldn't try this month because I have an MRI for my back, and next month would result in a end of June baby which would be hard work with 2 other little ones over summer, so I am thinking I'll hold off for another couple of cycles and just wait for hormones to adjust then try. I think I got so worried about the whole thing again when I saw that my LP was even worse than last time so I panicked. Now I've been told things should be fine I'm more relaxed about waiting a few months. Funnily enough though I'm now 10dpo and not got AF so I'm hoping it means that my progesterone is improving this cycle. I do feel crampy so I'm sure af will be here today/tomorrow but its still much better than previous months. Also I didn't take any supplements or progesterone cream this month so at least this time i know its all me. 
Anyway this has been a bigger update than I was expecting lol! 
Hope everyone is doing well with their LO's and look forward to more updates mama x


----------



## MamaMac123

Here's my Mr. James :)


----------



## MamaMac123

And here's baby Brooke :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Isaac your little man is soooo cute!!! 

My little twinners are doing really well. Their mommy is a pile of postpartum emotional baggage! But we're surviving. It's so hard not having them home with us. Being at NICU constantly is exhausting but when I'm home I'm a mess missing them like crazy and crying my eyes out. Can't win. 

The babies are doing amazing! James is nursing pretty well. Brooke doesn't have much interest yet but they're both doing great with the bottle. If we can get them off their feeding tubes then we should be able to get them home. Hopefully in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Hann12

They are so cute mama huge congratulations! It must be so tough having them in hospital but hopefully it's short term and will be home soon. Well done, you are doing fab


----------



## HappyCpl

Mama they are beautiful! I'm so glad they are doing so well. ESP being so early. And I'm glad they are doing well with their feedings. They will be home before you know it and then you'll be a different kind of mess :) hehe. 

Isaac, your little man is such a cutie! 

Hann, I'm glad you're feeling more relaxed. You'll hopefully be preggo again in no time. 

Here is an updated pic of our little lady.


----------



## HappyCpl

Brooklynn


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everyone! Just popping in to say hello and hope you're all doing well! Twins are keeping me super busy and are doing great! Growing like adorable little weeds! Haha you'd never know they were premies!



Anyway just thinking of you all and hope you're well! Can't believe its almost been a whole year since my :bfp: !!!


----------



## Hann12

They are so cute mama! So glad to hear you are doing so well! I've not been on here for months so tickers not updated but I'm expecting baby no.3 in July, currently 15 weeks. It's going pretty quick. I think it's another boy but keeping it a surprise.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Beautiful babies mama and Han congratulations on your pregnancy how exciting. How long did it take you? Edward 6 months old and huge in 9-12 clothes he's a tank! So I stopped breastfeeding about a week ago little man coping well and I am just waiting for my 3rd period since having him. Been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and am on medication now been having symptoms for sometime before it was spotted. Anyway not decided whether having another baby is what I want just yet, I'm so busy with my 2 boys. Anyway always lovely to chat with you girls I miss you xx


----------



## Hann12

Wow Isaac that's gone fast! 
I conceived the first month I ovulated after stopping BF. I fed for 12 months but then I had 4 months of annovulatory cycles then conceived on the 5th month. I wanted a summer baby though so it will be born end July/beginning August, then my daughter starts school in sept and son starts nursery in sept so I'll have time with the new baby.


----------



## IsaacRalph

That's fantastic Han how fertile are you? I'm pretty sure my first 2 cycles were annovulatory but this last one boy did I feel some ovulation pain,Ouch! Not sure whether we are going to set our hearts on another baby as it caused so much heartache before and we may not even get pregnant without help either. Can't really afford more treatment and can't risk having multiples at this stage. I don't know? It's nice just to take a step back and not really analyse every little part of your cycle etc! I couldn't chart again etc etc! What date in July are you due Han?


----------



## Hann12

I'm due 26th July by measurements but 30th by ovulation so late July. Yes we were lucky it happened when we wanted. I had assumed my previous 5 annovulatory cycles were ovulating because I had positive opks, ovulation pain etc but when I had a scan it showed no egg had been released. The day before I ovulated on the month I conceived I had a scan and they confirmed there was definitely an egg waiting to come out so it was all steam ahead lol. It's funny to be 15 weeks pregnant again but as long as this is a healthy pregnancy/baby then this will be the last one so trying to make sure I enjoy it.


----------



## Shey

Having my baby girl this Friday via scheduled c section. Ill be 39 wks then.


----------



## banana07

Hello Hello Hello Ladies

Would you believe I wrote the longest message back in August and September and 3 seperate times I lost it!! I cannot apologies enough, everyone was so good to me on here for over 2 years and then I just dropped of the face of the earth. My phone is a piece of poo and our internet connection in the middle of nowhere is almost non existent!! 

Mama your bubs are so so gorgeous!! How are you managing with them? As good as James is, he is still v hard work. They must be coming up to 6 months now. James was 6 months last week so very hard to believe. 

Hann - No.3 whooo well done you, we are on the not trying not preventing plan as of this month so we'll see how it goes for a few months if nothing happens I'll start doing a bit of timing and if nothing on that I'll start charting and prob go back to clinic. I'll wait until the end of the year I think before I take it seriously. I want so badly for it just to happen this time but we'll see. 

Issac - how are you getting on - update us please !! :) 

So better late then never but here it goes....

I was due on Friday 15th August and despite cramps and pains and docs and nurses telling me I'll go any minute in the last few weeks nothing was stirring in fact all my pains and aches disappeared so I felt like I was going to way over due. got all the standard anything stirring texts that day but went to bed pain and cramp free not a care in the world, but then.... 2.30am sweet lord I woke with an unmerciful pain through me lasted 1-2mins knew it wasn't a regular pain so waited and they it came 10mins later again, this happened for 2 hours pretty much the same before I decided to ring the hospital who said prob best to come in but no need to panic. So I rang DH who was working nights remember this is at 4.30am and said hi and his response was Jesus Christ Emma I thought you were in labour and hung up! So I sat in shock for another 20mins (2 contractions) before I text him and siad Eh I am in labour no need to panic but we'll probably be having a baby sometime today so maybe get home and get some sleep. 20mins later he was in the kitchen!! I went up for a shower as I knew once my waters broke I couldn't so did that, then had a bath and got into bed in the spare room so DH could get a bit of sleep. Then nothing not a twinge, fell asleep for 2 hours depressed that it had all been a false alarm, on the phone to mammy etc when I felt something wet and low and behold it was the full plug. So I got up got dressed and decided to do walking laps around the house, I made it around twice and I nearly passed out with the contractions. Phoned hospital again saying they are not consistant but very very painful - she said waiting until contractions are regular and 3-4 or whatever mins apart is the biggest myth. If I am in pain to come in straight away. Still though I was in denial and went back to bed. DH felt me squirming and digging my nails into the bed every fews mins so I rang my mother and asked her to make her way over to me when she got a chance no panic. That was at 12noon. By 12.30pm I was in agony every 2-3mins and DH had to ring mammy to tell her to get here quick (She lives almost an hour away!) MIL lives right next door but typically this was the one morning she was away. So we got up and got the last few bits into my bags which were pretty much ready bar couple of thing I was using daily. All was going fine inbetween contractions DH was unusually calm until I just looked at him and said start the car we have to go now!! We knew mammy was near so DS would be ok for 5-10 mins until she got to him (hes 8 and very good and his 13 year old cousin was with him also) but luckly she was coming in driveway as we were going out. we flew in the road (hospital only 20mins away) I screamed the whole way in the road begging DH to phone ahead for for an epidural!! Depsite all my I don't want one trauma in the weeks and months before. Had to get a wheelchair up to the maternity ward where I was traumatised to be told I was only 3cm on arrival at 3pm. I cannot tell you how bad the pain was - well you know how bad it was!! Asked for an epi straight away. Doctor came down to do the epi which was really hard as the contractions were so so strong (weren't that strong with DS1). 5 failed attempts yes 5 and they couldn't get it in. It was so so unconformable sitting there for over an hour trying to stay still with almost constant contractions. The Consultant was called down, she asked how many cm I was before she came down so they checked while she was on the phone and said 6cm (at 4.30pm) so Consultant arrived 5mins later and told Joe to go for a coffee and when he got back I would be all relaxed and much better. So he left and oh dear the pain got really bad really quick. She asked I be checked again as I seemed much further on then 6cm - I was in so much pain I couldn't open my legs for the mw who was begging to check me and not out of badness I just couldn't move I was so focused on the pain, I didn't even realise what was happening until she said to me Emma-Louise I don't need to check you I can see the babies head - are you pushing!! Mw told other MW to get Joe back quickly - poor joe had just pulled out of the hospital in the car to get a coffee and was told to get back quick. He didn't know why just raced back. Then the baby was coming at speed and he still wasn't back so I was told to stop pushing till they get him on the phone which they did and he was told to run. DH landed into the room nearly skidding sideways and James Michael was born 10mins later @ 5.16pm

So got the natural birth I wanted but def not out of choice!! 

Oh my heart was racing typing and reliving that again!!! 

He weighed in at a healthy 8lbs 6oz and took to the breast straight away. 

First night was very scary as he kept vomiting up red mucus - nurse on the ward was not very nice even tho I was terrified he would choke but nurses after that were lovely. 

Downside was I started to get really really really bad headaches and they discovered I had a epidural tap which pretty much means they punctured my spinal fluid during the failed attempts. I got home as I thought it was better but it got worse and worse I couldn't stand up or brush my hair so I had to be re-admitted again overnight and get another epidural where they inject my own blood into my spine to seal the tear. That was pretty crap but it worked and I was out again the next day. I had to lie flat for 6 hours and my milk came in so I had to lie in agony in a milked soaked mattress for hours before I could move ended up getting a blockage in one of my boobs and severe brusing and bleeding in the other. But we got through it and fed for 3 months but I had to stop because he wanted it every hour or sometimes even every 20mins. I had no life couldn't do anything or go anywhere and he hated the bottle. Screamed for 2 days solid on the bottle but eventually took to it and now he loves it!!!

So big big email to make up for the last 6 months but at least its done and dusted now. Back at worked since start of Feb - so I'm back in the land of internet again - hence this email. Oh dear I thought I have 10mins free I'll write it and just realised that was 35mins ago - I should write a book!!


----------



## banana07

Day after he was born.


----------



## banana07

Last week :)


----------



## elt1013

Well hello everyone, 
It's been such a long time. Everyone's babies are beautiful. Cooper is 16 months old now and quite the wild child! He has kept me very busy! I'm so happy to see everyone doing so well :)


----------



## banana07

Oh wow ElT 16 months that is unbelieveable how quickly time is flying by!! 

Witch got me this morning so won't be joining you on the train this month Hann!

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hello girls! Long time no hear. I have been meaning to reply for ages but life keeps getting in the way. So Eddie is 8 months now and almost crawling, rolling and eating me out of house and home. He is almost 20lb so quite a bit bigger than his brother at the same age! He is the spitting image of me as a baby and has just got his 3rd tooth. Banana good luck with the ntnp that will be our approach to things also. I got my cycles back just 4 months after Edwards birth whilst I was still bfing. I stopped when he was 6 months. Cycles are regular atm at every 32 days ovulating around cd17/18 I think. Won't be temping or doing opks this time. To be honest me and dh are just enjoying having sex without that pressure of trying so hard to conceive a sibling for our 1st ds because whatever happens they have each other so that's a big relief. I have given myself some sort of time limit to it all as ideally don't want to be over 38 when/if we were to ever conceive again and I'm 37 in august. I have recently been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and I did have brief thyorid illness after my 1st ds but have to take lifelong tablets now. What I have discovered is I have a high level of antibodies fighting against my thyroid tissue so an autoimmune condition. What is interesting is that both underlying and overt hypothyroidism and having these antibodies present can both cause infertility either early losses or total infertility! I have had 2 miscarriages and after my 1st thyroid attack after ds infertility for more than 2 years until our treatment. I'm hoping that with the right treatment I will be able to conceive naturally as this is the only thing that makes sense and seems out of place. Who knows???? Banana your ds looks like a dream boat. My labour with Edward went without any problems and I had him naturally in a birthing pool with just entonox. Bloody hurt like hell but we were both out of hospital 6 hours after his birth totalling just 12hrs on delivery suite. No stitches and breastfeeding all went well.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Eddie when he was a few days old xx
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-25 14.12.33.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## IsaacRalph

Both of my babies a few week ago xx
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-25 14.11.48.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hello Elt! Lovely to hear from you. Are you stopping at your two?? Any plans for another??


----------



## banana07

Hey Ladies

How is everyone!! Very very long time no chat :) 

We are still trying for #3. Went to the fertility clinic last week and have started the tamoxifen already and will be triggering next week hopefully :) I was only 4 months trying but anyone I know that didn't have problems got preg in first 3 months so not taking any chances this time! 

We are away in July when I should be getting scans and triggers so we are already out for that month so fx it works first month. Was second month with James. 

Can't wait to hear how everyone is getting on. Any more #3 in the making!!??

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey let good luck with trying for #3! I just had a miscarriage about 5 weeks ago wasn't trying but not preventing and fell pregnant just w months after stopping bfing. Not entirely sure I want another yet haven't made up mind so we shall just see I suppose. Glad to be just chilling out about it all really. X


----------



## IsaacRalph

I think my thyroid theory is correct and the reason for my previous infertility!


----------



## banana07

oh Issacralph I am so sorry to hear your loss :( I have never had to deal with that but I can only imagine how hard it must be. 

I just read back on your last post in march about your hypothyroidism. 

All my blood tests for the last few years have shown I have a hyper active thyroid but I haven't got a single symptom, they take my bloods every few months to monitor it and make sure it doesn't get worse although they said my levels are at 0 so it can't get much worse but my THS or something is normal. As I said I haven't a single symptom in the world so they won't treat it unless I want to. They said the treatment would leave me temporarily infertile and I was trying to conceive James at the time so I left it and haven't done anything about it since. I wonder could it also be related?

Again, I'm really sorry about your mc, hopefully the next bean will stick x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ahh thanks banana! I do indeed think that your thyroid could be a reason for your troubles it is such an important thing to get right. The ideal range for conception is between 1-2 and they reckon anything over 2 could stop you getting pregnant altogether..mine was always 2.5-2.9 ish! There must be a cause for your thyroid to be over producing usually graves and you can get tested for antibodies which will give you a diagnosis! Have you had it tested recently? I would strongly suggest you do as unfortunately it can make you a higher risk for problems conceiving and in pregnancy. Mine only got to the stage of needing treatment aftwr Edward was born and I'm assuming I'll be on lifelong meds now. When I had the miscarriage few weeks ago I was being overtreated and felt like death, had palpitations, insomnia anxiety etc etc. I believe it contributed to my miscarriage! Now on a more suitable dosage of meds and slowly feeling better but it takes time. I not hoping to be pregnant again if again until my levels are better. They have gone from 0.3 to 2.04 in 6 weeks as I cut my meds in half. So just upped my meds by another quarter to hopefully get me in the ideal range and feel better. My tsh was 27 when I was proper poorly when diagnosed. Anyway it's just a thought just make sure you try to get in the best of health. I vaguely remember you mentioning your thyroid before. It makes me mad as I've had this issue since after the birth of DS1 and even the fertility specialists didn't flag it up! There are some private clinics which offer treatment for infertilty and miscarriages caused by thyroid problems and it can be a simple treatment like steroids and aspirin and taking levothyroxine which the my med I'm on! Steroids to dampen down antibody activity and I have thyroid antibodies which makes miscarriage more likely! As you've never had a miscarriage hopefully you don't have my kind of issue and it will be plain sailing once you get your bfp which I'm confident you will!


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac. 

I can't remember my actual results. I just know my bloods say I have the hyper one which is meant to make me really skinny but it does not!! My Mammy has bloods saying she has hypo which should make her really fat but she is really slim. So total opposites!! 

We are currently doing the same treatment as we did to get pregnant with James so hopefully it works again but if not. I'll def look into the thyroid more. I don't really know anything about it but what you have said is very helpful. I vaguely remember being told if my results were the other way around it could cause problems but not so much this way. Last bloods I had done were just last month. Doctor can't believe I have zero symptoms. Its swollen out like a golf ball this last 4-5 years but doesn't hurt or anything. I got a biopsy done years ago and it wasn't harmful just fluid really. Fx crossed the tamoxifen, follicle tracking scans and triggers work again this time for us. Going to get my tubes flushed out tomorrow and firs Follicle tracking scan. Tomorrow is day 10 so fingers crossed there is a good eggy starting to grow!!

We are down your way next month!! Going to Legoland with the kids and then over to my sister in Devon and then up to my cousin in Manchester :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

I would imagine what you have is what's called subclinical hyperthyroidism. Where your tsh is undetectable at 0 but your other T3 and T4 levels are normal or only slightly out! Both hyper and hypo can cause problems with fertilty and pregnancy but it's best to have too much hormones than too little as is the case with you! I too had subclinical hyperthyroidism after my first ds but it soon went back to my normal or what I though my normal should be! I was slightly hyper also when I was pregnant a few weeks ago as i was beimg over treated so with that and the antibodies I think that was too blame for the miscarriage. It's strange now because I know now that I can fall pregnant and know I won't have any problems in that aspect it's just keeping the pregnancy I now fear. It's like something inside me is saying your fertile it's fine where as before my body was screaming infertility at me! Let us know how you get on with your treatment and if you fancy a meet up when your in Devon drop me a line xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh and hyper can cause cycle irregularities,ovulation problems and long cycles also just worth a mention as I thought you had ovulation difficulties!


----------



## apaki

Hi can I join you? I have a 17 month old and on CD4. We are going to ttc starting this cycle! &#128512;


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey apaki of course you are welcome but tbh this isn't a very active thread anymore as all of us ladies did have our 2 baby! Try another where you'll find more support. We just catch up from time to time on here xx good luck with ttc xx


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac

What you said about subclinical hyperthyroidism sounds about right I have one level which is 0 and two other levels which are normal! 

Were you taking any meds to make sure your ds2 stayed stuck? 

Must be strange being on the other end of the sword now. Even though I wasn't told I had progestrone issues, my lp was fine etc.. The clinic I go to makes you take progestrone from 1dpo - AF/BFP as a precaution or to 3 months if you get a bfp. I read that a huge amount of miscarriages are due to progestrone dropping to low. 

Its horrible stuff that goes up the lady parts but its worth it if it works. I was so afraid of coming off it but had to eventually.

Don't think we'll have time in Devon have a pretty full schedule. Flying into Luton on the Monday, Legoland Tuesday arriving at my sisters late Tuesday night/Wednesday morning and only staying with her until Thursday evening and then up to my cousin in Manchester. Billy so excited can't wait to get away ourselves although dreading all the driving. London - Devon & Devon - Manchester with 1 kid & a baby!! 

So I was up in the clinic last Friday and got my tubes checked was fine not half as painful as the last time I got it done. She is said this was different it was sugar and water the other one I got was a thick dye. Anyway everything was grand but the follicle was only 10mm previous succesful cycle it was 14mm at that stage and she very cheerfully siad soooo you have polycystic ovaries. I was trying to put my knickers on behind the curtain when she said it and I nearly dropped to the floor. I think it was only when I started asking a zillion questions she realised I didn't know this before and she panicked and said she wasn't qualified to talk about it with me that I had to make apt with consultatn. She did say there were so many follicles that that 10mm probaby wouldn't grow to full maturity.

So went home depressed and waited for my second tracking scan on Tuesday (2days ago) and all the scan showed was one great big 21mm follicle - the exact same as James (ds2)! so we triggered there there and then (CD14) and BD that night and last night and hopefully tonight although all my cramps are gone since yesterday evening and my temp spiked this morning so I'm pretty sure I've already O'd and on schedule with the trigger (expected at 8pm last night). So please cross all your fingers and toes for me and say a prayer if you can. Would be so so lovely if it just worked again like the last time. 

Funny thing is I'd be due on DS1 birthday but 9 years apart!!

So what are you doing now issac do you have to wait a while after your mc and what can you do to prevent losing again??

Wonder how Mama is doing with the twinnies!!


:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

How are you getting on banana?? I'm not attempting pregnancy right now going to enjoy the summer not even thinking about it! What will be will be I suppose xx


----------



## banana07

Hey Issac

Witch due yesterday but BFNs on cheapy and a good digital test. I've known she is coming since Sunday anyway you know when you just know. Cramps started again this morning so she'll be here shortly. I'd say the progestrone just delayed her slightly. Disappointed is an understatement but what can we do. Just want her to arrive now so he is gone by time we go on Holidays and I can just start a new cycle. 

I have officially been diagnosed with pcos. Hormone bloods out of balance (LH & FHS & thyroid) or something like that, too many follies on the scan, weight gain and excess hair on chin, belly and chest. So as soon as AF arrives I'll be starting metiforim :(

I just really thought after James it would just happen like so many other people who have trouble it just works for them the next time, then that didn't happen I thought oh imagine if it just worked first time with clomid, trigger etc but no wrong again. 

I'm still hopefull it will work within next 2 goes of clomid/trigger well I pray it will work. 

I like your what will be will be attitude. Wish I could have some of it!!

:)


----------



## banana07

Well the witch got me 2 days late. I knew she was coming but of course had that secret little bit of wonder at the same time. 

Ah well CD1 today and have ordered my tamoxifen :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry about af arriving banana I had high hopes for you this month with the tracking and trigger! If I remember rightly your really young so you have plenty of time to get your 3rd baby. I know how hard it feels though when you want something so bad. I have had some news myself, I got a bfp yesterday! Tested because I had some spotting and back pain and well the rest of it is history. I left the test knowing it would be a bfn and when I went back to it 5 mins later there was 2 lines, very faint but there all the same! Confirmed with frer which I posted in the test section. Feeling numb and not entirely ready to be pregnant just yet and I can't switch on to it at all. Not anxious like before and taking it all in my stride and I won't get emotionally attached until I see it healthy and growing. Can't believe I have now been pregnant twice in 3 months how ironic is that after all that time ttc with Edward. Life is so weird! Hugs again xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Scrap previous entry I ended up having a chemical! Am being tested at a top clinic specialising in recurrent miscarriage now. How are you getting on banana? Hi to all of the other girls xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi just a quickie from me, Isaac sorry to hear about the miscarriage but glad they are helping you.
Banana - best of luck with ttc no. 3 x

We had our third baby 2 weeks ago - Rufus Alexander, he was 7 pounds exactly and perfect in every way. He's just the cutest most gorgeous little guy and fits perfectly into our family. Hubby goes back to work on Monday so things get more tough from then but for now its been lovely and both my other two love him so much. 
Hope you all get the no. 3 baby soon xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww great news hann have you got any pics?? Is that your family complete now? I have had 2 miscarriages in 3 months so not sure what's going on but can get pregnant really easy now. Going to one of the countries best professors in 3 weeks to get some answers hopefully. X


----------



## banana07

Hey Ladies

Oh Issac I'm so sorry I was so excited reading your post then seen your second one. Hopefully you will get answers soon. Ugh the frustration must be unreal. You seem to be taking it ok well from what I can tell through a computer screen. Maybe hold of testing early or until you are way overdue AF in future. Easier said then done.

Oh Hann- that is mighty news - god only feels like few weeks since you said you were preg! well done really delighted for ye :) You'll have to let us know what 3 is like. Keep the posts coming :) 

I have had a crap month. Went up to get my scan and trigger and no eggys :( was devestated. Waiting on a phone consultation today from clinic to see if they are going to change my meds as they just didn't work at all. So just waiting on AF now due Saturday. Really thought it would be easy this time no waiting around wondering what was wrong like the last time for 18 months but no its not easy at all. 

I was toying about with 3 or 4 but I really would be happy with just one more I have decided. Plus even if I wanted I couldn't put myself through this again. 

:)


----------



## banana07

Well just had my phone consultation with the clinic and based on my day 21s they said I did ovulate this month (prog was 45) but very early which is very unusual as any time by body has "attempted" to ovulate over the last 3 years it was always much later and I'd have like a 30-31 day cycle. 

Anyway we missed the boat on this one. Scan was on CD 13 I had bad cramps CD 11 and last time we BD was CD8 because we were in the UK. 

Ah well they just want to monitor me early next month. Witch due Saturday but I've a feeling she'll be early i've cramps already and now I know I o'd early def expecting her early.


----------



## banana07

Well we can scrap that last post - got the surprise of my life last night. Even though clinic cancelled my cycle this month because of no eggs. I had one test at home, witch not even due until Saturday. Well what did I see but a BFP! I am in total shock!

They were very very faint lines, I was sure it was just an evap but it kept getting darker (still light though). Himmed and Hawwed for about an hour before freaking out and driving into town to get more tests - excited but still expecting a BFN since it was late in teh evening so my urine would be very dilute. couldn't wait to went to the loo in Mcdonalds (class I know) threw tests in my bag and went back out to the car to wait for them to develop. V slight line on the tesco brand one so presumed digital wouldn't pick it up enough to put the text up but no there it was "Pregnant 1-2 weeks"

I am in shock, the one month I wasn't thinking about it because the clinic said there were no eggs, I don't even know what possessed me to use that last cheapy test at home last night!!

I am very nervous though if it was such an early ovulation the egg might be immature and not survive but I got pregnant at least. Started my progestrone last night (which I should have been taking since ovulation but obv we thought there was no ovulation this month. 

Ahhhhhhh cannot believe it. Please say a prayer for us x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh wow banana that's is just incredible news especially after thinking you was out this month. Happy and healthy 9 months hope it's goes smoothly. What's the next thing? Going to get early scan/blood? That really is amazing! 
Afm we are using condoms this month as our app with consultant is on the 21st and can't risk falling pregnant especially with our rate of pregnancies over last few months. Hopefully we will have a plan once we have seen her and can get the ball rolling. Not in any rush buy would like it to happen by next year I'm 37 in few days and don't want to be too near my 40th by the time or if we have another. Fx'd for us both honey xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Need to see these bfps banana, any pics?


----------



## banana07

thanks issac

I'm still in shock does not feel real the one and only month ever there was no lead up no himming and hawing wondering if buts and maybes. I was 100% sure I was out so they said there were no bloody eggs!!! Even when they said I did ov we Bd 3 days before I thought no way I know its possible but so unlikely. 

Anyway I'll try to upload the tests if I can!

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you now. It will happen for you I'm sure x


----------



## banana07

First test wouldn't show up on camera it was so light but I could see it!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0094.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## banana07

Then while I was on the phone to my friend giving out about evaps it seemed to get a bit darker then darker again enough so make me drive into town to get another test. How typical was this my last test out of 25!!
:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0095.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0096.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## banana07

Then I got into town and before I had to even get home had to stop off and go!!

:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0098.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## IsaacRalph

That's so amazing banana excellent bfp pics! I'm not in any rush want to sort out our issues. I'd be happy to get our sticky bfp anytime in the next year or so. How are you feeling any symptoms??


----------



## banana07

One of my good friends (remember one who was pregnant twice while I was trying for James!! 

She has 3 unexplained MC before she had her second baby. She did no treatment at all 4th one just stuck and so did 5th. She is not like us doing research and online etc. No explanation from the docs no investigations. Doc just said hard luck. 

So if you are going for investigations I'm certain it will happen for you. You have carried 2 beautiful healthy babies and you will do it again x 

What are they going to do on the 21st tests or just consultation do you know?

I've to do nothing yet. Witch is not even due for another 2 days so I'm very very nervous of something happening. I know if I ring doc they'll just say come in about 9-12 weeks to get registered as being preg bloods and urine. then hospital at 16 weeks I think. 

Its funny my little sister is pregnant too due christmas day and she lives 70 miles up the road and her hospital is totally different they do a 12 week scan and gave her a form to ask her did she want low lighting, dp to cut the cord, pain relief preference. None of that in my hopsital they are just normal regional hospitals over here not maternity ones. There are 2 maternity ones but they are up in Dublin. Its so different. 

Most hospitals over here you just get a scan at 20-24 weeks and thats it. I usually pay for private ones at 12 weeks and even 8 weeks with James. 

Keep running to the loo thinking witch has arrived - so nervous.


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> One of my good friends (remember one who was pregnant twice while I was trying for James!!
> 
> She has 3 unexplained MC before she had her second baby. She did no treatment at all 4th one just stuck and so did 5th. She is not like us doing research and online etc. No explanation from the docs no investigations. Doc just said hard luck.
> 
> So if you are going for investigations I'm certain it will happen for you. You have carried 2 beautiful healthy babies and you will do it again x
> 
> What are they going to do on the 21st tests or just consultation do you know?
> 
> I've to do nothing yet. Witch is not even due for another 2 days so I'm very very nervous of something happening. I know if I ring doc they'll just say come in about 9-12 weeks to get registered as being preg bloods and urine. then hospital at 16 weeks I think.
> 
> Its funny my little sister is pregnant too due christmas day and she lives 70 miles up the road and her hospital is totally different they do a 12 week scan and gave her a form to ask her did she want low lighting, dp to cut the cord, pain relief preference. None of that in my hopsital they are just normal regional hospitals over here not maternity ones. There are 2 maternity ones but they are up in Dublin. Its so different.
> 
> Most hospitals over here you just get a scan at 20-24 weeks and thats it. I usually pay for private ones at 12 weeks and even 8 weeks with James.
> 
> Keep running to the loo thinking witch has arrived - so nervous.

I am sure that witch will stay away banana try not to worry and enjoy it! It's an amazing feeling but one that's filled with anxiety but it won't change anything just be positive. That is weird about your friend but I already have a semi explanation for my losses that being the thyroid antibodies and the positive ANA antibodies which can indicate clotting disorders or something more worrying like lupus. I would imagine I will have a consultation and bloods done at this app on the 21st. Not too sure about scans etc! It's over 120 miles away back to where I originally come from on the Midlands. I won't attempt another pregnancy unless I have some form of treament plan, I already have been started on 5mg folic acid and have prog supps but as mentioned before been using condoms this month as it would be a disaster if I fell pregnant before my app. She is one of the beat Dr's specialising in miscarriage so hopefully she will be able to sort me out. So glad your friend went onto having her babies with no further losses. Do you think you will pay for an early scan again?


----------



## banana07

At least you know what you are doing, really pray you get sorted soon. I've no buddies this time had you and mama last time! 

Yeah I'll prob pay for the 12 week scan. Doc put me in for a public scan at about 8 weeks last time don't know why think it was because I was getting fertility treatment and he wanted to be sure there wasn't more than 1 baby in there. I don't care why I was just delighted to get it and get the reassurance. Horrible the way you meant to wait until 20 - 23 weeks shur anything could have happened at 6-8 weeks and there are you plodding along thinking your preg for months. 

As I said witch is not even due yet till Saturday so I don't want to do anything yet. I'll wait until after witch is due to take the second digi test I have at home and check that it changes from 1-2 weeks to 2-4 that will keep me reassured for a while knowing the hcg is increasing then I'll ring doc and hopefully he'll refer me for an early scan if I tell him I was getting fertility treatment. 

Boobs are starting to get a little sore and cramps have eased of mostly just the odd ones. I think if I get past the weekend I'll be slightly calmer but just waiting for Af not to show up when she is due or even few days after that. With both boys I tested day AF was due or actually with DS1 was a week after she was due had tested the day she was due but test didn't work was blank both sides. and with DS2 had a blazing positive day witch was due no actually thats a lie few days before she was due but that was still CD29 this test was only CD26 that and early ovulation is all that has me worried. I'll freak out until he/she is out of me always do!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Jeez! So I think the same happened to us as it did you this month banana!
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-11 20.15.53.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## IsaacRalph

Even used condoms during ovulation and got positive opk 5 days before we last dtd. How mad is that? I am taking each day as it comes and started on progesterone supps too and thrown in a baby aspirin. I can't do much more. When I found out I went up the wall we have our app next week and so tried to avoid this month. Ah well what's done us done right!


----------



## IsaacRalph

That's 3 pregnancies in 4 months!


----------



## banana07

Omg issac it took me a few moments to realise what I was looking at! This is unbelievable. I really will pray for you tonight and every night! Its like its just meant to be. 

Were you taking prog supplements before or is this the first time!

3rd time luck I hope I really really hope!

Wow!!!

You still going for your apt with the specailist yeah?

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks banana I know it's totally mad isn't it? The month I thought we protected against pregnancy and boom! No I didn't take anything before with my last 2 losses but I don't expect a miracle cure but I know I have done it before so still in the race atm. If I get that far I have a viability scan at the beginning of September. I might still attend my app next week but it's far away and if they can't add anything and they won't be able to do bloods as pregnant. We shall see. Not feeling much in the way of symptoms, peeing loads the odd wave of nausea after eating and that's it! Oh and a tiny bit of lower back pain. How about you?


----------



## banana07

I am taking prog too did with James also. I don't have a history is low prog but I think its a standard precaution with the clinic I was going to.

symptoms wise, almost nothing boobs a little sore nothing major. Odd wave of naueaua but again v little could be just general hunger not peeing extra. 

I would do anything for morning sickness right now just to feel pregnant. 

I have the most awful cramps since just before my bfp which is making me constantly worried. I am 5 weeks today a week and a half since my bfp and I still running to the loo every 20mins sure AF has arrived.

I have a viability scan on 8th September which feels like an eternity away but I should be grateful as most scans are not until 20 weeks. 

:)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah I wish I could have more reassuring signs of pregnancy! I haven't had much on the terms of cramps this time around. I think I felt implantation pinching before I got my bfp and that's it. Maybe today I had some very dull periody back pain but it comes and goes. Have you done anymore tests yet? I am like a crazy testing lady after the chemical last month.


----------



## banana07

Oh yes I am a poas aholic!! Took another one at the weekend to see if the weeks went up and it did to 3+ which settled me for about 20mins!!

Isn't it so crazy wishing for sickeness!!!

James had his first birthday yesterday - everything went great, it was the same day as my brother in laws anniversary prayers. I thought it would be really odd going from church straight to his birthday party but it was actually grand. 

You must have had a 1st party last month too didnt' you?!?

:)


----------



## banana07

Hey 

Issac - how are you getting on - thinking of you x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry I didn't reply to other message been so hectic this end. Yeah all fine atm feeling sick got my 3+ on one digi at the weekend and also went to see the professor last Friday who scanned me was measuring 5 weeks exactly had a gest sac, yolk sac and tiny fetal pole bit too early to see hb. How are you feeling that sickness yet?? Yeah eds bday was in July he is 13 months now getting so big but still not walking yet.


----------



## banana07

Oh you got a scan! Mine is 2 weeks away and it feels like forever. When will you get another to check for heartbeat? Did the consultant say anything about previous losses or anything you can do different this time?????

I went from afternoon sickness to nothing I was full sure something was wrong all my sickness and cramps just disappeared but this last few days its evening sickness and seems to be settled at that. I am 100% during the day but awful in the evening and the worse it gets until I go to bed where I can't get to sleep with the nausea. Not nice but I'm happier feeling sick some sort of reassurance!

Yeah James was the Big 1 last week and he's walking about a month now - just took off I thought when he took his first few steps he won't for a while again like Billy but he really just took off. Billy was nearly 16 months before he even started - So this came as a shock. He is a different child tho - very good but very very busy!

I have a UTI so got antibiotic of doc this morning wasn't going to bother but checked google and said a UTI can turn into a kidney infection which is very dangerous when preg. Think I've a bit of a headcold too constantly sneezing!


----------



## banana07

So when are you due? I'm 14th April :thumbup:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Glad the sickness has picked up for you it's a comfort to feel different isn't it? Mine has picked up the last few days and it actually woke me this morning and I felt awful for a while. I'm due end of April sometime but not sure exactly as ovulation date questionable. I got the scan with the professor didn't realise I was getting one so was a nice suprise to see the little bean. I have another scan booked on the 2nd to check for hb I so hope we have one. Not doing much different but still taking aspirin and progesterone and obviously my thyroid meds which will need close monitoring.


----------



## banana07

Oh you have another scan on 2nd mine is so so far away on 8th. I am driving myself totally crazing convinced (and I mean 100% totally covinced) there will be no heartbeat :( I don't know what is wrong with me. I just cannot shake of this horrible feeling. It it because I wasn't expecting to be pregnant after being told there were no eggs or what. 

Actually vomited in the shower last night physically in the shower it came on so suddenly. fine then all night - felt sick this morning but 100% now again. 

Ugh I'd nearly ring for a private scan but I think its like 150euro (120sterling). 

:(


----------



## banana07

Hey, hope your'e ok :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks banana all fine thanks! How are you?? Nausea defo more constant now mine is worse morning and early afternoon but now getting it for a while in the evening but manageable atm. Had a scan last Wednesday and all ok so far measured 6.5 weeks and saw heartbeat. Have another scan on the 14th at about 8 weeks so I'm praying hard our little baby stays strong. Your scan on the 8th right?? X


----------



## banana07

Oh that is mighty news! I actually had my scan last Monday I phoned and begged them to bring it forward I wasnt sleeping with the worry everything went perfect measuring exactly for my dates I was 7+4 will be 9 weeks this thursday! Didn't want to say about my scan until I heard from you. But so far so good for both of us. Even tho I have zero history of loss I worry so do much. Back to worrying again. Sickness comes and goes. Fine for a few days den sick for an hour or two whole days no consistency at all. James has ear and throat infection wont eat or drink imor drink or sleep. Got antibiotics today. Slept for 2 hours last night between the screaming. Hoping for anything more den 2 tonight but prob not. As if pregnancy tiredness is not bad enough!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey that's great news about your scan banana that must be a relief for you! I'm sure it will all be plain sailing like your previous pregnancies just think positive all will be fine. Not so good about James poor little boy is he better now? Afm still nauseous most of the time,some foods are a defo no and I can't drink tea anymore!


----------



## banana07

Oh I wish I was nauseous all the time like I was with James! I really really don't feel pregnant. Going to go for another scan at 12 weeks just to be sure before we tell everyone! Will have to pay for it privately and travel but I don't care totally worth it. Can't wait until 20+ weeks for scan. Might book it today actually! 

James all better again thank god, antibiotics worked perfectly, not a word out of him now at night and in great humour all day :) 

When is your next scan/apt?


----------



## IsaacRalph

I had a scan today banana they made me 8 weeks and 2 days which is pretty much bang on what I thought I was. Some days are good and don't feel much nausea but days like yesterday I had it quite bad. I have had zero breast tenderness which I worry about occasionally but I guess every pregancy is different and all that. I have another scan in 2 weeks I'm loving he 2 weekly scans it's such a piece of mind. I don't blame you for booking a private scan. Have you got a heart dipper you could start using one soon that could offer some reassurance??


----------



## runnergrl

hey hey hey ladies!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey runnergrl how are you doing?? Not seen you on here for some time x


----------



## banana07

Whooo hey Runnergirl. How are you getting on. I was just coming on to say - seems to be just me and Issac left on here!!

You're not going for No.3 too are you :)!

How are your bubs :) 

Found another place at home that does private scans and the private medical will cover it too. So booked in for Monday evening. Am starting to show now which should be reassuring but I'm still a wreck wondering!

I thought I just looked a little chunky but last night DH came home and laughed straight in my face and pointed at my belly and said Ha have you really not told work yet!! 

They are so sound but I am really dreading telling them cause it is a ball of hassle getting me replaced for 6 months!


----------



## IsaacRalph

I am already in my maternity clothes banana! I have been showing for a few weeks now and my work colleagues are asking me if I'm expecting again. Found the heartbeat on doppler few days ago so that's reassuring and I have a scan Monday and 12 week scan 2 weeks after! How are your symptoms or lack of them? my nausea has really increased this week and the exhaustion is killer!


----------



## runnergrl

Im great! just been so busy with work and the boys and I never get on anymore. just wanted to pop in and check on you all! so happy to see you are all well and loving on your babies!!


----------



## banana07

Hey 

Ugh so frustrating!! I go from feeling like I'm really showing and super sick etc... to 100% grand the next day no bump much and feeling perfect. 

Driving me nuts. Cannot wait for scan this evening. Still convinced will be some bad news but praying its not!

Well as you can see runnergirl we are doing mighty!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck with your scan banana sure it will be fine! I had one today and saw baby jumping around measuring bang on dates 10 weeks 2 days. I'm hoping. Sickness is slowly improving last few days have been slightly better than the days before that. I felt awful!


----------



## banana07

Scan went great. Measuring ahead at 12+1 instead of 11+4 but they are keeping my original dates as the earliest scans are more accurate. 

I am just delighted, have told the whole world now well DS1 has we brought him to the scan once I seen everything was ok, we brought him in! Only ones I haven't told yet are work but they know fine well and are teasing me all the time about it but I haven't admitted it yet!. Either that or they think I need to seriously diet!!

Most of my clothes still fit but I caught a glimpse of myself in the window in town today and I just look terrible and fat so I think I'll have to embrace the maternity clothes soon so get rid of the lumpy look!

Hope your sickness ends soon. It never ended for me with James. This one is weird its like day on - day off stuff. No consistenancy!!

So whats your due date 23rd/24th April?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Great news banana so pleased for you! I can't wait to get into the 2nd trimester now I hope I get there. Yeah well they have put my edd as the 21st April but I think I am 23rd/24th how about you?? X


----------



## banana07

See I don't understand that my EDD is 14th April and I'm 11+6 today but I've seen some people on here who are just a couple of days out from me but a due a week before or after! 

Will you find out the sex of this baby!?!? Everyone figures I am mad for a girl but I'm not. Yeah it might be nice to have a daughter but I don't have that really want. Genuinely don't mind what this is. Its the last one and if I have 3 happy healthy baby boys I will be delighted. I did want DS1 and DS2 to be boys will admit that but honestly don't mind with this one. Some people keep going until they get the girl/boy. I know two couples who both have 8 kids and last one was what they wanted!!!

I am sure you'll get to the 2nd tri - chances of anything happening after having good scans and heartbeats drops to almost nothing!! :D Can't believe we due so close again!! 

My guess is another boy dunno why just instinct although in theory we BD on CD9 and Ov maybe CD11-12 so should be a girl but god only knows!!


Finally embraced Maternity clothes today. Caught a glimps of myself in the window in town yesterday and I was just so lumpy and fat looking! Much rounder today now!

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey ladies! Long time no see (or chat lol) 

How is everyone doing!? Some of you are pregnant again?? Someone fill me in on who is still here and what everyone's status is! 

I'm busy with my twins who just turned 1 a few weeks ago! So crazy how fast time is flying! Here are my little Halloween honeys! 



I love being a mom so much! We've been dealing with getting my immigration in order so I can be eligible for health coverage again. Today I finally got to go apply for it. So now we can start thinking baby again! I'm currently on the mini pill as I was breastfeeding but I stopped a couple months ago. Now we are planning to stop my pill and see what happens. I'm going to start chatting again and see what my body decides to do. If in a cycle or two it becomes clear that I'm once again not ovulating and cycle is super long then I'm going to head straight back to my fertility doc and start up meds again. I hear lots of PCOS stories about people who get pregnant easy the second time after a difficult first time. That's happened to a few of my close friends. We are hoping that will be us too but not counting on it. Actually we keep telling ourselves to be ready for twins again just in case! Haha 

Anyway so here we go! TTC again! Does anyone know, with the mini pill should I finish my current pack or does it matter? I just finished my period today so I'm thinking I'll just quit the pill now. Thoughts??? 

Happy to be back! :)


----------



## banana07

Oh Mama!!!! Been dying to hear from you!!!

So quick update. Myself and Issac are preggers again after a few highs and lows we both got our surprise BFP within a week or so of each other - both due in April (12-13 weeks now)
And Hann had a baby boy in July I think :) 

Very quite on here Runnergirl popped in last week to say hi, she is doing great v busy :)

Oh just look at your little treasures!!

I too was hoping we would be the people after so long trying previously that would just get a very quick oh my gosh surprise bfp but unfortunately it didn't happen for us but yes it does happen for a lot of people so fx it is you. 

You sound exactly like me. See how it goes for a wee while and then hit it with a sledge hammer!! Difference this time was there was no fluting around wondering and thinking and investigating. I had said to myself I'd do 3 months of ntnp then 3 months of temping and opks and TI and then see clinic but after 1 month of ntnp and 2 months of temp opk and ti and I knew it was the same as before and went straight to the clinic started tamoxifen that same day. 2 months later we got our BFP!

If you had just one next time wouldn't know yourself it would be a breeze compared to two!!

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

That's so awesome you both got your bfps around the same time! 

And yes, I'm not wasting time this time around. We have to wait till January to see the doctor because of my health card delay so we are going to use that time to temp and see if I'm ovulating and if we can do this one our own. But if it's clear I'm not ovulating then we'll get into the doc ASAP! On the meds it only took 3 cycles last time so I'm hopeful it will work again if necessary. 

I'm really excited to start trying again. I actually miss being pregnant hahaha and I miss my tiny babies! They grow way too fast I think! But my toddler babies are a riot and I'm loving every minute of mommy hood! 

At the moment I'm sitting in a parking lot waiting for my babies to wake up from their car nap haha so just killing some time on here :) I need to go google around and see if I can just stop my birth control today or if I should finish out the pack with a normal pill you're supposed to finish it all but with the mini pill I don't know. 

I wanted to temp this morning but couldn't find my thermometer before getting up haha will start temping tomorrow morning :)


----------



## banana07

What is the difference with the mini pill and normal pill?

Do you still get a regular period on the mini pill?

If you do I would finish the pack at least you will know where you stand cycle day wise?


----------



## MamaMac123

Finally found online that you can stop the me I pill anytime in your cycle. It works differently. Basically it's progesterone only and it makes your cervical mucus really thick and no good for sperm to travel through. It can prevent ovulation but doesn't necessarily always do that. 

Anyway so I stopped it yesterday and took a prenatal and an omega 3 instead haha 

Yay for ttc! :dust:


----------



## marieb

Wow! So much going on :D Congratulations on the BFPs ladies and good luck with TTC Mama. 

Looks like we're having a little reunion here haha!

I'm staying very busy with a 2.5 and 5.5 year old. Having a third is not even on my radar. Must admit I think you're all a bit crazy haha


----------



## MamaMac123

Hahaha Marie that is probably very true! Lol


----------



## banana07

Oh mama could that be an ov dip - can't wait to see over next few days!!

Were you having a regular cycle while on the mini pill!?!?

I've been flat out on gender prediction sites and every single person maybe 20+ in total say girl!! 

Would be lovely but I honestly don't mind this time!! (I did have a secret preference for boys with Billy & James!) 

Have you been BDing mama!!

How you feeling Issac - my sickness has pretty much lifted now just the odd bout. SPD and round ligament pain is killing me tho and still exhausted all the time. 

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Yeah I'm wondering if it could be an ov dip but that seems to easy and way too good to be true haha 

With the mini pill I never had a regular cycle, I'd just bleed every month or so. I wasn't charting well or anything so it may have been more regular than I think, but it's definitely different than a normal birth control cycle. Apparently the mini pill doesn't even necessarily prevent ovulation from occurring. It just messes with your cm to make it too hard for the :spermy: to get to the egg. 

I actually wonder if I did ovulate last cycle. I recently finished breast feeding (maybe 1-2 months ago) and let my milk dry up and I wonder if that's let my normal cycle restart. When I ov I just get crazy horny haha and I had a day like that last cycle and aunt flow arrived 1-2 weeks later. So I wonder if that's what happened. Makes me hopeful I will ov on my own now but we shall see....

We BD yesterday morning and I'm gonna drag him to bed for round two tonight just in case haha If by some miracle I am ovulating I don't want to miss it. 

Hope you guys are doing well and those beans are growing well! :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks marieb and mama!
How exciting you're trying for #3 mama you skipped trying for #2 having your twins. I reckon you'll get your bfp in no time good luck Hun. 
Banana what did you do with the gender prediction sites, upload scan pic or something?? Have you got a pic for us to see to take a guess?? I had my 12 week scan the other day official due date 22nd April all looked fine so just waiting on the downs results now bit nerve wracking. Slowly feeling bit better but nausea has hit me bad today, grrrr! We are staying team yellow this time as we found put with the boys so going to do it differently as this will be our last. I'm staying very much in the middle I have no idea what's in there. X


----------



## MamaMac123

So my temp jumped back up today but not high enough to convince me....will see over the next couple days. DH didn't come to bed in time last night haha I was already dead asleep so no BD. hopefully we didn't miss it if it did happen. 

How's everyone doing today? :) how are those beans doing?? :)


----------



## Shey

Good luck MamaMac! Hope all goes well for you.

ASFM: I have to wait til next year when my Fiance gets his tax return money to reverse the tubal ligation I had done back in February after I had my baby girl via c-section. I'm in so much pain and just recently had a CAT Scan done at the ER and they found cysts in my right ovaries.


----------



## banana07

Mama I think it looks like your body could be trying to ov again after failing last time!?

Fx for you anyway :) Even if it doesn't happen straight away you won't be as stressed this time as you know medication works and what you need to do unlike last time when we were all clueless. Took me 18months to get preg with James and 4-5 with this one :) 

Think the site I used was babynub.com. It seems to be fairly accurate but I am taking it all very light heartedly!! Also the gender section on here. Here is my scan pic :)

I don't fully understand the theory but I think from what I can gather that boy and girl parts are pretty much the same at this stage except they angle differently so thats how they guess.
 



Attached Files:







bump3.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6









bump4.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5









bump5.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi banana great pics but I can't even see a nub perhaps in the last photo perhaps but looks very long. I don't even know where to start with my scan pic I think it's all too unclear to even guess at this stage but we are not finding out either. Had some great news and low risk for down syndrome 1:4000 and something which is quite good for my age am very pleased. X


----------



## IsaacRalph

Here's mine take a guess! Can't see a nub though
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-19 19.37.18.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MamaMac123

Awesome scan pics ladies! 

Sadly I don't think I'm ovulating at all. But last cycle when I think I may have ovulated I have no idea what cycle day I was on as I wasn't doing any tracking what so ever. So you never know. I'm not stressed over it. I feel like the next couple months I'm just gathering Intel to take with us to the fertility doc in a few months haha 

If it happens on its own that would be amazing but I'm okay holding off till we get meds again before I really start obsessing. 

Here's an interesting story....my dogs got a hold of my thermometer on my nightstand and ate part of it! What the crap!?! Luckily I have a back up, but seriously! What's wrong with these dumb dogs! Lol


----------



## MamaMac123

My poor thermometer.... Lol


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah your chart looks a bit wonky mama but saying that it can take few months of birth control to straighten out so I think there's hope! You just took pills right? You didn't track n trigger did you?? X


----------



## MamaMac123

I just took the mini pill but the wonky chart is typical pcos. My charts are always wall over the place.


----------



## MamaMac123

So, big temp dip this morning for me. Took at opk in the morning and it was totally negative. Then around noon I took another and there was a faint line. Still totally negative though. So who knows. Lol my body makes me nuts!


----------



## banana07

Oh I do not understand the nub theory much really but I am guessing girl based on what I think it means!!! 

Oh mama I am hoping for you but do remember this is a cycle that you stopped the mini pill half way through so there is a good chance its not a "real cycle" but maybe since its just the mini pill!

I just remember how disappointed I was when I didn't get the "omg after everything we went through before we got it first try" bfp. Even tho I had said I wasn't expecting it I was so so disappointed inside to not be one of those people :(

So Issac Anynames picked out yet!!

I think I do

Emily Margaret Evans or Joseph ? Evans

Joseph is DHs name. I know its tradition for 1st DS to be named after father but DS1 was always going be named after DHs brother who died and I didn't want to be a full copy cat of granny and have exact same two names as her so added in a James to break it up. So I'd have a Billy(William), James and Joseph or Billy, James and Emily. 

I though Emily was too closet to my name as I'm Emma-Louise which is 80% of Emily but everyone said its ok and actually nice that its similar. Suppose doesnt' make sense when I don't mind calling a DS exact same name as DH!


----------



## MamaMac123

It's a bit disappointing but I'm okay. I'm really not super stressing over it yet. I know we can get pregnant and I know I can have healthy babies. I think it will happen again, just will probably need help again and that's okay. Actually here in Ontario they just rules to have one round of IVF covered under the government healthcare so we could even get all the way to that point now and still try which is nice to know. I certainly hope we wouldn't have to and glad to know that I should be fine with meds, but it's still nice knowledge to have :) 

I like the names Banana. James was supposed to be Adam after my brother who died but I ended up changing my mind. I thought it would be too hard to have him be Adam. I'm glad I changed my mind as James looks A LOT like My brother.


----------



## banana07

Oh wow is that your brother and James!! They do look alike! 

My boys both look like mini me's but I've seen tons of families where the 3rd child is different from the 1st too so maybe Joe will get one like him this time!!

Exactly the same as us, meds worked again perfectly but I was more then willing to go full ivf if I had to. 

My inital plan was to "see how it goes" for 3 months, temp & opk for 3 months then maybe go to clinic but after 2 months of "see how it goes (which wasn't really see how it goes I was secretly watching my dates!) I made apt for following month in clinic! Glad I didn't have the patience now or I'd only be going to the clinic now!! 

You'll know yourself when its not right and when its the right time to go :) 

Although that is a good spike there see how it goes :) 

:)


----------



## banana07

Doesn't look like a go month mama :(

Hopefully AF will arrive next week and you can start a proper fresh pill free cycle :)

You ok ?

How you feeling now Issac. Heard heartbeat yesterday got myself into a mind unecessary painc Tuesday night and went to nurse just for a heartbeat check. I'm sure I am starting to feel movement not kicks but def movement. Will feel much better once can feel good kicks. Was horribly horribly sick last night at about 8.30pm entire contents of stomach in one go was horrible thought it would never stop :( grand again straight after then DS2 got sick pure coincidence neither of us have bug or anything but I really need to stick to simple foods little and often - stuffed myself am sure that was the problem!

Anymore scans or updates??

:)


----------



## MamaMac123

Yes I'm fine, I don't expect to ovulate on my own so it's not a major stress for me. I need to pick up a true bbt thermometer because both thermometers I have seem very inconsistent and I don't trust them. 

Happy Halloween weekend everyone! Hope the little beans are doing well!


----------



## banana07

Hey Mama 

Soooo whats the plan? Anything you can take to kick start another cycle?? Hope your ok :)

Well while I have been clearly pregnant for a few weeks now. Sometimes over last couple of days certainly by yesterday I really popped!! 18 Weeks today. I have a pic of me with James at 18 weeks and there is nothing there at all just looks like I ate a bit of pizza and bloated! I'll try to get pics up. Its v weird. I was in the girl camp for a while cause the bump looked v wide at the bottom but now I've popped I'm very firmly in the boy camp, my arms and legs have gone skinny etc so unless my shape changes over next few months I'm sticking with boy!

How are you issac? Were you always team yellow or did you know with the boys I can't remember?

:)


----------



## banana07

No sign of the Witch mama ? :(

How you feeling Issac?

I had my first hospital apt yesterday just a big long boring one where they ask 100s of questions. Booked in for big scan next week :) 

Went to Chriopractor last week and got great relief for my pelvis and its holding which is great. Sickness mostly gone now too :)


----------



## banana07

Ladies???

Ye are very quiet!!

Had my big scan yesterday. All perfect heard and seen everything. Well except potty shot, took all my will power not to find out but glad I didn't I know I'd have regretted it straight after and not exactly something I could undo!! 

Placenta is very slightly in low but still not over cervix. She said it should be a min of 2cm away and its 1.67cm so I have to get checked again at 34 weeks but said it never moves down so they just want to be extra sure. Suits me I get an extra scan from it!! 

:)


----------



## banana07

I See AF arrived finally Mama!! Hopefully this will be a complete and fresh cycle for you now off the pill :) 

How is everyone :)


----------



## banana07

Happy Christmas and New Year Ladies. Hope all is well x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Happy new year banana! Yeah all fine here, knackered but fine. How are you getting on?? Xx


----------



## banana07

All is grand here Issac :) was up for glucose test today god it took ages I was starving by the end of it, results Thursday but i expect them to be ok, I've never had GD before and only reason they test me is because my daddy has diabetes but he is because of poor diet, drink and lack of exercise. They were concerned that my bump is quite small for 28 weeks so are sending me for a scan on Thursday also just to check actual baby measurements. They said its not a huge concern but asked how I was comparing to last 2 pregancies and I said I did feel an awful lot smaller and then asked about baby movement which I said were certainly there esp in evening but much quieter than last 2 boys. I worried a few times but then baby would have a kickboxing fight so I stopped worrying.

of course I'm worrying a bit again now but I asked Dr. google and apparently the bump size is not very accurate but they do like to check it out just incase there was low fluid or anything. 

Wedding Dress Shopping then Friday and Saturday with my BF can't wait :) 

How are you feeling apart from kanckered!?! You're team Yellow still aren't you?/

Hey Mama, any sign of the witch I've been keeping a wee eye on your chart no sign of her at the weekend :( Any plans with meds etc...??


:D


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing? How close is everyone to go time???

I got swamped with work over the holidays so I basically through ttc on the back burner. Haven't even been good about temping! 

But yesterday ttc came back front and centre because I had my first apt back with my fertility doctor. I was nervous because I've gained about 10-15 lbs since going off the pill (which is typical for pcos but still annoying!) and I worried my doctor would give me grief about losing weight before starting meds again but he didn't at all. We just reviewed where I'm at and what we did last time that worked. He sent me for blood tests and we start meds next week! Really hoping this time around will be quick and easy! Fingers crossed!


----------



## banana07

Hey Mama!!

Sounds the same as me was much easier the second time getting treatment alot less guess work. Fx you are the same as me and it just happens quicker this time!!
:D

Well I had my scan and baby is not measuring small at all despite my little bump infact he/she is measuring bigger and I know I ovulated early so I might not get to 14th April yet!! 

SPD has been very very manageable apart from a few bouts where I overdone it but always rectified itself with rest. I over did it yesterday cleaning out fridge and sweeping and moping like a crazy woman and have barely been able to walk yesterday and today, I can but gets really really sore. Had to come into work today cause of super busy day which turned out not to be busy so could have prob taken it off. Will see how I feel now in the morning. 

Other then that all is good here! Def not as sick as with last 2 pregs, thank god :)

so when is kick off with the meds / predicted ovulation time Mama??


----------



## MamaMac123

Sounds like all on track with your little bean Banana! 

I'm not sure of the game plan but I meet with my doctor again on Wednesday so I image he'll have my blood test results and will give me all my prescriptions then. Im towards the end of a long cycle so my guess is will be starting with a few days of progesterone to force af then will take Femara in the beginning of my cycle. Will probably be on metformin and synthroid again too. Will see what he has to say on Wed. 

Today I had an odd bout of morning nausea which was very weird. Haven't had that since I was Prego with the twins. Also been craving potatoes/French fries this past week which was my first major early pregnancy craving last time. Might test tomorrow am just to be sure I'm not pregnant before I go to the apt on Wed. Im sure I'm just reading too much into things as usual but hey, you never know haha 

I also finally got my hands on an actual bbt thermometer finally! I've always just used a digital one I had on hand because I could never seem to find one in the stores when id check. Finally got one today. Took my temp tonight just to see how the thermometer worked and my temp was significantly higher than all my other temps. But that was at the end of the day not the morning so prob means nothing. Will see what my temp is tomorrow and possibly what a pee stick says. lol


----------



## banana07

Well mama as I'm sure you know I'll have all my fingers and toes crossed for you poas! 

Its Wednesday lunchtime here right now but I know there a big time difference with us so don't know if have been and gone to doc or just waking up!! 

Let us know asap how you get on :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks banana! I took a test yesterday just to see and it was negative. Had a blood test today at the doctor to be sure I'm not already pregnant and it was negative too so I am good to start meds. Yay! I take my first dose of Femara tomorrow :happydance: 

I thought I'd have to start with progesterone and go through AF but they said because I haven't ovulated I'm technically not even in a cycle so I can just treat tomorrow like day 3 of a new cycle. So glad I don't have to wait a few weeks to get started. I'm excited! It's so different from last time. I feel really calm this time around knowing my body can do this with these meds. Now we'll see what happens....

The last time I took Femara it took 3 cycles to get our :bfp: and all three cycles I ovulated around day 19 or 20. That put ovulation this time right about Valentine's Day Hahahaha that's convenient! Lol 

Fun thing is that if this works this cycle we'll be very close to the same due date as the twins. I got my :bfp: with them on Feb 16 so will only be a couple weeks behind that. Weird!


----------



## banana07

Ah no I had a big message wrote and comp froze!

That is great news Mama. It is very different the second time isn't it!! You know what is happening, you have more faith, you aren't exhausted from ttc for so long etc..

I think it happened for us second time this time. 

Oh i see you have started a new chart so you are well on your way whooo :)

I was so sick this last few days awful sinus infection, its still lingering but mostly gone. Then last night I have a massive puke it was horrible no idea where it came from, still don't feel great, not something I ate cause boys all ate exact same as me all week and they fine. Pelvis is pretty sore too, I ahave just reached the "want the baby out" stage now!!

Bump is still tiny compare to boys but all is good. 

How you issac?? :)


----------



## banana07

Oh and Mama don't just rely on timing, both myself and issac got preg this time on totally wrong times!! and they do say things happen in 3s!!!

:)


----------



## banana07

Issac have you started packing with Ds1 I was packed and ready to go at 20 weeks, DS2 not too long after this, this time I'm all meh ah there loads of time shur what do I need!! 

I do think I have nearly everything tho from DS2 I have all the white clothes, breast pump, cot, crib, my sil gave me newborn nappies she never used, I got new bottles at the weekend in Aldi, need to get a steriliser, breast pads, maternity pads and sort out new sleeping arrangments with boys but the though of packing a bag is just ugh couldn't be bothered. I think its because I was so so hung up on having my bags perfect with James and it happened so quickly in the end there wasn't even time to grab my labour bag from the car!! 

Have you packed yet or have you much to buy??


----------



## IsaacRalph

Haha sorry not been replying much things been pretty mad here! No to my dismay I haven't got anything packed officially yet either but from my history I really need to get that one ticked. I have only just been discharged from hospital had to have steroids and magnesium infusion for threatened pre term labour as I had contractions amd a bleed,all very scary at 28 weeks along. Scanned baby at 28 and 3 days and was estimated at 3lb so but of a fatty! What did they estimate your baby banana and what gestation where you? I have only ever had smaller babies so this might be a chunk if I reach term! Anyway I have got to rest for few weeks as they think I had a placental bleed, I have been on the go so need to slow it down. I'm also ready for baby to be put but need it to cook for longer yet. 
Mama good luck on making that valentines baby/ babies xx


----------



## banana07

Aggghhh again wrote a big post and then lost it :(

Oh Issac you poor thing. How scary :( Glad ye are ok now tho. Whatever you do REST REST REST. You have all the time in the world to be running around afterwards. 

Funny this time I have got estimates on weight, I never got them before so must be something new. at 28 weeks (Growth scan) I was estimated at 3lb also!! 

As I said this is something new for my hospital so I can't compare but boys were 8.3 and 8.6!! Not massive but def on the large size!! I was cut with Billy and didn't tear or cut with James so fingers crossed. i remember the stitches with Billy were agony after I couldn't sit down for ages. 

Chart is looking good mama not too Erratic!! Fx for you and your valentines baby!! Hope your Bding now too tho remember what I said about me and Issac we bd at totally wrong time and look at us now!!

I'm good nothing to report really :)


----------



## banana07

Hey ladies,

Just back from routine hospital apt. I was shuffling into apt and to my surprise vaugely mentioned being v sore and to my shock they said if they got me to 38 weeks and I was still in pain they would induce me. I didn't really say anything because I was schocked but after having a couple of mins to think about it I don't think its a good idea. I put my pelvis out on Sunday from cleaning too much it usually improves in a few days to a week but I think worst case scenario if I am in agony at 38 weeks I'd rather to on bed rest or something. I've heard induced labours are alot more painful and stressful. So if it comes to it I think I'll refuse. 

Commmoooooonnnnn Mama get those temps up!! Routing for you x

How are you issac. Hope your're getting lots and lots of rest and baby is staying snug inside you!!


thinking of you both x


----------



## MamaMac123

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

First try on meds! Holy crap guys I'm freaking out a little bit! And of course it's 2 am here so I can't tell anyone except hubby who was like "yay!" Then went immediately back to sleep! Lol

I'm also a bit panicky about multiples again....we know that's a possibility again and we are okay with it but man, to get a positive test already??? I'm only one week post ovulation at this point! 

I wasn't planning to test until next Saturday but today I was feeling exhausted and started feeling cramping and nausea. I thought well maybe af is on her way or maybe it could be implantation. I went to dinner with a friend tonight and couldn't eat a thing. Some fried something or other went by and I ran to the bathroom and almost puked. Had my friend drive me home and I immediately ran to my bathroom and was super sick. I figured I must have a flu bug and went to bed. Then I woke up and checked my temp and it was a HUGE spike so I figured yep, I have a fever. Must be flu. But I thought I'd POAS for the heck of it as I have a lot of tests ready to go and BAM......:bfp:! Holy crap you guys!!!!! I'm seriously in shock! Why am I so exhausted and nauseous already at only a week post ov?????? Yikes!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Omg mama congratulations girlfriend that's an amazing bfp you have right there! Get all of us being super fertile now, who would've thought a few years back. Life sure is weird but how exciting for you guys. Xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay, now I'm being all paranoid and obsessive...

So opinions please....

My first test was taken around 2 am this morning. I had all sorts of cramping yesterday and ended up nauseous and vomiting. I went to bed early at like 8 pm totally exhausted. When I woke up at 2 I took the test mostly just to confirm it wasn't that I was pregnant so I'd stop obsessing with the "maybe I am" stuff. I was shocked to see that second line.

So this afternoon I took 3 more tests. One was a dud (no control line even) and the other two were both negative. So now I'm feeling unsure. But my thinking is, after being sick yesterday and sleeping 6 hours on a totally empty stomach I must have been pretty dehydrated. That could explain why I got such an early positive (I'm only about 9 days post ov). And it would make sense that after being up and drinking today my afternoon urine wasn't strong enough for the test to detect hcg. 

So my question....do you think that is more likely or is it more likely my first test was a false positive? Feeling confused.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Umm strange well that test sure looks like a positive mama! I guess it could've picked up a chemical pregnancy and the hcg maybe falling?? Perhaps try with frer?? And you're right it's still really early days and lots of things can interfere with hcg concentration. Hoping you get that lovely bfp still mama, fx'd xx


----------



## banana07

Oh wow, usually log in most days to see any updates haven't logged in a few days. 

Ok I'm confused too but praying and praying it is a BFP Mama!! My first positive I took super early too and it was like that very light but it was there and was late in the evening. Now I drove into town that night and took a digi and a mid priced test. Digi came up 1-2 weeks pregnant and and the Mid priced test (tesco) came up with a super super faint line. 

Oh I know the feeling the genunine shock of seeing the second line albet it faint and after trying the shock is still heart racing stuff. When I took mine with this one clinic had told me there were no mature eggs this month so it was a write off so the surprise when I did get it was massive!!

Ok going to wait for an update and pray pray pray for you!!

Keep us updated, I'll be checking in every few mins!! :D


----------



## banana07

Issac how are you, resting, resting and resting I hope. When are you due again?? I'm 14th April so coming up to 33 weeks on Thursday.


----------



## MamaMac123

Well I had a blood test yesterday and just got the results....negative. It could still be too early to tell but my progesterone has dropped from my 21 day bloods so most likely we must have had a chemical pregnancy. I'm sad but I'm okay. My guess is after a long cycle with no ovulation my uterus probably wasn't in the best shape for implanting. Hopefully better luck next cycle. Now just awaiting the witch.


----------



## banana07

Oh no mama :( Feel so bad for you.

But at least you know your body is on the right track now. Its getting there! 

I don't know what meds you are on but I remember being told that some meds can give a false positive test as they have HCG or something in them that takes nearly the 2 weeks to leave your body fully. 

Hugs for you x


----------



## banana07

:hug: Looks like she is on her way mama :hug:

Roll on next cycle x


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> Issac how are you, resting, resting and resting I hope. When are you due again?? I'm 14th April so coming up to 33 weeks on Thursday.

Hi banana yeah have been off work for the last month due to go back next week for just 2 weeks then off for almost a year! It's been a highly stressful start to the year with my husband being made redundant so that has dominated the last few months. We are also considering g a house move before baby comes. Only a few doors down and house has lots more space for the children but we shall see! I'm 32 weeks tomorrow and ready for it to be over now. I am looking forward to meeting our baby I am convinced he is a boy (henry) I'm so over this pregnancy malarkey. How about you? Do you think this will be it for you guys now or are you going to keep on going?? 
Mama so sorry about your negative blood tests it defo looks like you had a chemical and no femera doesn't interference with hpts banana unless she had a trigger which I don't think she did! Big hugs onwards and upwards. At least you know it's working for you again xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Banana, the meds I'm on don't do that as far as I know. AF just showed up today so looks like it probably was a chemical pregnancy that didn't stick. I keep bouncing from being totally okay to being upset. I know I'll be fine....just a tough week. Shouldn't be so sad over something I only had for a day but it still hits the feels pretty hard. TTC is so emotional. And the hormones don't help.


----------



## banana07

Oh mama it must be hard. I remember times when I just imagined a line let alone actually had one like you and I remember being so desperate to be the "after it took so long the last time it just happened" story. 

But on the plus side your meds are clearly working and you have had a very normal cycle so get over the next few horrible days and onwards and upwards :)

:hug:


----------



## banana07

You must be feeling a little better Issac. Although you probably have to go back to get your Maternity Leave do you?

Ah yes the trigger is what I was thinking off that can give false positives, I couldn't remember exactly what it was just remember being told not to test too early but no this obv not your case mama :(

What do you do Issac? I hope its a sitting down job. I didn't know your DH was made redundant, not the best timing :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> You must be feeling a little better Issac. Although you probably have to go back to get your Maternity Leave do you?
> 
> Ah yes the trigger is what I was thinking off that can give false positives, I couldn't remember exactly what it was just remember being told not to test too early but no this obv not your case mama :(
> 
> What do you do Issac? I hope its a sitting down job. I didn't know your DH was made redundant, not the best timing :(

Haha fat chance I am a nurse on a very busy emergency ward! No it was my choice to go back, I'm sure the gp would've signed me off some more but I felt I should. It's weird just going off for a year and not actually leaving properly. That's what happened with Edward had to go off 2 weeks sick before my annual leave started. It's quite good on the nhs tbh they have a very good maternity policy!


----------



## banana07

Ah yes sorry I remember you telling me you were a nurse before alright. God I don't know how you do it. I am a receptionist but if I didn't have a sitting down Job, I would be in bits. Let alone you who is at risk of pre-term although I think if anything did happen now you are pretty safe but fx bubs sticks tight until you are all ready. As for us no this is it last one. I had thought I'd like 4 or 5 but no I'm happy with 3. Tbh I wouldn't have the patience for anymore, I'm too sore and uncomfortable when pregnant and also no way we could afford childcare for anymore! So this is it last one :)


----------



## banana07

Feck the neg opks mama! Hope u are flat out:sex::sex::sex: !! 

Great big dip &#128512;


----------



## banana07

Oh now that is a dip mama!! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## banana07

So far so good mama. Hope u got your bding in!!

How are u Isaac?? Still working. I finished on Wednesday. have to pop.in.for couple of hours unofficially Tuesday after hospital apt as my manager was away Wednesday evening and I've a few things to update him.in but they bringing me out for a big breakfast and gave me an extra weeks wages before I left so I don't mind!! 

Everything hurts and I am very very glad I'm finished and this is the last time going through this. Cannot wait to meet buns now even tho I'm.keeping myselfvawake at night terrified of Labour and I mean terrified!!


----------



## banana07

Chart looks good mama. How is it comparing to your last successful cycle &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi guys,

Banana - as you can see I did ovulate so yay for that! :happydance: and we got lots of :sex: in around ov time so we are definitely in with a shot this cycle. Last month AF arrived 11 days past ov. I'm currently 8 dpo so going to wait it out and see if she arrives in the next few days. If temp is still looking good I'll test on Saturday. 

How are you feeling??? You're soooo close! I'm excited for you!


----------



## banana07

Up up they go mama!! I feel like a pervert creeping your chart but I am so excited and praying for you!!

I watched one born every min last night dh usually deletes them says I'm not allowed to watch them and now I know why. Was awake till after 3am I wasn't thinking directly about Labour but it must have been playing in my subconscious and this morning I have been super emotional and spend best part of an hohour crying and panicking. 

Betweeen watching that and starring Maternity leave my head has been well and truly removed from the sand and it all seems v v v real all of a sudden. 

Physically everything hurts absolutely everything from constant headaches right down to my toes. Every kick hurts pelvis is in a heap, back feels like it's going to snap in 2. 

Def never going to do this again!! But it's all ahead of u mama!! &#55357;&#56834; 

How are u Isaac??


----------



## MamaMac123

No go for us this month. Temp drop today and starting to spot. &#55357;&#56852; The witch is on her way.


----------



## banana07

Awww no mama. Well you're on the right track now your ovulating so you should have the same chances as anyone now for next few cycles. 

I wouldn't even count last cycle as it was first one.

:hugs:


----------



## banana07

Hey Isaac. How are u keeping. Bubs still holding in tight!!

9 days Dec for me well hopefully if not less but not getting my hopes up. Bern on holidays since 16th March today first say of maternity leave ds1 back to school etc... 

I've a spa treat today at 3 cannot wait but hoping I enjoy it every move baby makes hurts it's a 2 hour facial and massage so I have to lie comfortably for 2 hours!!


----------



## banana07

U ok mama?? Your not updating your chart &#128560;


----------



## banana07

Hey ladies!! 

Isaac any news or anything "stirring" as I'm being asked 40 times a day!! Had a sweep today but dint think anything will happen just don't feel it Nd sweep nwvervworked with two boys so unless 3rd time lucky! With James I felt like I was goimg to go every evening but this time round I feel nothing "stirring" 

Mama I see tour back at your chart &#128515; how u feeling &#128513;


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi banana good luck with your sweep. I'm keeping out of the way of people to be honest as I can't stand all of the questions. I'm finding easier waiting around as I have been so poorly last few weeks I could do with a bit of a rest before baby comes. I'm 39 weeks on Friday due 22nd April! Consultant attempted sweep Monday but cervix not favourable in the slightest so midwife to try again on Monday and if no go I am being induced on my due date because of my history of recurrent miscarriage and have recently stopped taking aspirin. They think it's best I don't go over! Was feeling lots of pressure and twinges up until a few days ago and it's almost like baby has popped back up! My sweep with Edward worked but not until about 12 hours after. Good luck if it all kicks off soon. I'm not best looking forward to it! Hoping for a nice quick water birth, fingers crossed x


----------



## banana07

Oh issac I know so sick of the "anything stirring texts" ppl I haven't spoken to.in months texting. I was due a sweep last week but no favourable baby way to high. It's def moving up and down tho as week before that I had loads of pressure and plug loss and lightening crotch oh it was unbearable but week I went in nothing. Ultima of lightening crotch again last night and lost a good chunk of plug (not bloody tho) just before went into consultantbwhole doing my urine sample and low and behold baby was low enough for sweep. Said I'm 1cm long (usually 3cm) and she could touch baby's head with 2 fingers and if she wanted to could have broke my waters. They are mad to induce me and while I do want it over they have no medical reason to induce just want to because of my spd which is funny because it was much worse with James and they didn't give a shit about it no talk of induction or being careful during Labour. 

So at least if I do have to be induced would hopefully be by breaking waters which is meant to be a lot less invasive but we'll see. 

But wow for u def a baby by next weekend!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi banana and mama! Had another baby boy yesterday 16th April at 02.00 after 2 hour labour in the water. Henry came out weighing a healthy 7lb 12oz which is quite a big bigger than my other 2. Very quick intense labour,it hurt like hell! Started with irregular contractions at about 2pm Friday which picked up by about 11pm. Midwife came out at about 12 midnight and I was 5cm with bulging waters so headed into hospital and literally felt like I got in the water and then it all kicked off big time. No time for using any of my coping strategies my body just got on with it. Think maybe I pushed about 10 or so times and he came out.. and it's all over for me! My family is finally complete. Sounds very strange to say it but I won't be going through pregnancy and childbirth again. How are you banana?? Mama looks like you've ovulated?? Good luck this month xx


----------



## banana07

Whoooooooo Isaac!!! I knew before I clicked in this was going to be an announcement. Hormones must have me all over the place because I just cried with happiness for you. dh was not quite sure what was going on!! 

Such great news. 3 little muskateers &#128513;


----------



## banana07

Hey Isaac, hope u and the boys are good &#128515; 

Mama, I hope that's an implantation dip!! How u feeling about it all now ?? 

I'm for induction in the morning absolutely dreading it and terrified. I dint know why this baby doesn't want to come out last 2 came on their own but it is what it is. So hopefully next message he get from me is a big announcement!


----------



## IsaacRalph

banana07 said:


> Hey Isaac, hope u and the boys are good &#128515;
> 
> Mama, I hope that's an implantation dip!! How u feeling about it all now ??
> 
> I'm for induction in the morning absolutely dreading it and terrified. I dint know why this baby doesn't want to come out last 2 came on their own but it is what it is. So hopefully next message he get from me is a big announcement!

Yeah all fine banana! Baby henry is a dream and feeding really well. All he bruising coming out of the wood work now so feel a bit battered down there but hey to be expected. Can't believe I have had 3 babies and not needed a single stitch when it seems most women have at least a few! I would've been going in for an induction too if he hadn't shown up at the weekend. It's his official due day tomorrow too!! What worked for me possibly, is a few mile walk up and down a coastal path with lots of steps etc, a quick with the hubby and I was inserting evening primrose oil, taking raspberry leaf tea. Hoping all goes smoothly tomorrow can't wait to hear your good news. Good luck and give it some wellie xx


----------



## banana07

Emily Margaret raced into the world at 1.01pm today Friday 22nd April 8lbs8oz It was super super quick once drip started an hour and a half from 1st pain which when I was asked was it a contraction I wasn't sure to her out!! 

Still in shock disbelief but so so happy. 

Norovirus us in the hospital so boys can't come up but they have tons of photos and care dying to meet her! Hopefully home tomorrow. No stitches again thank God and she latched on straight away and hsving huge feeds since. Hopefully go I g to get a bit of sleep now shortly after this feed &#128156; &#128155;&#128154;&#128153;&#128147;&#128157;&#128158;&#128148;&#128698;&#128118;&#128700;&#127874;&#128150;&#128149;&#128159;&#128515;&#128518;&#128513;&#128512;


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations banana you got a little girl it looked that way going by that girly nub! So pleased it all went well for you,it's all over now well done. Fancy having your baby on my due date and mine nearer yours!! Hope you get out of hospital soon. How come you're not out already? Xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh my gosh! Congrats to you both!!!!!!! :happydance:

I want to see pics of those new babies ladies!!! Hope you're both healing up well and getting some sleep! Banana are you home yet? 

I know I've been terrible about popping on here. I've found its easier this time to not obsess or think about it all too much. Plus the twinners keep me pretty dang busy! Buuuuuut.......

I had to come on to discuss now because I'm either majorly symptom spotting or I'm pregnant! 

Total tmi warning but hubby and I did our thing 2 nights ago and it was soooo good lol like hasn't been that good for me since pregnant with the twins! Then yesterday I started to feel some boob aches which I haven't had at all since I was pregnant with the twins. My boobs ached majorly the whole first trimester and it was one of my earliest symptoms before I even had the bfp last time. Anyway, I started feeling it yesterday and was like "hmm my boobs are a bit sore....but not as bad as when I was pregnant. I'm probably just symptom spotting." But just got up with miss Brooke crying and I'm telling you my boobs hurt sooooo much! This is totally pregnant boob pain! Also I've been needing to pee noticeably more the last few days. 

And I don't have a single pregnancy test in the house! Lol I had one left and it turned out to be a dud! Didn't even get a control line. Errrrrr. 

So going to have to get some tests at the store this morning and probably wait for fmu tomorrow. Though I'm feeling so confident I may take one later today.....maybe lol


----------



## banana07

Oh mama that would be amazing!!! I've no idea what time it is where u are its nearly 12 noon here on Monday!?!? I need to see that test!! 


We are home now since Saturday afternoon. Emily was born at 1pm Friday personally I would have walked straight out of delivery room but most ppl stay 1-3 days. They would have kept me until Sunday or Monday but I told them no chance u was out the gap Saturday. I had to get an iron infusion Saturday afternoon but docs were busy so didn't get out till 5. It's only in big places like Dublin they let u out same day here and a midwife calls round to u after bit we live I'm the sticks. 

I feel great have to say no stitches either and v v little swelling. I was in bits with james no stitches but the swelling was unreal and I lost a little control of my bladder but nothing this time and my tummy is almost back down to normal already!! 

Had to top Emily up with formula waiting for milk to come in she was hysterical she latched onto me for almost 24hrs solid I didn't get near bedroom Saturday night she was beside herself but 2oz of formula Saturday morning and she us a dream boat since!! 

So far so good with 3, had to bring ds1 to school this morning only down the road but it was actually stress free getting all 3 up dressed fed and in and out of the car!! 


Come on mama TEST TEST TEST TEST!!!!


----------



## banana07

Can't seem to pay photo from.phinevwoll do as soon as I get on laptop. 

James thinks Emily is peppa pig!! To be fair she came home from hospital in a pink gro, pink hat and pink mits! 

She is like a little doll!! The cherry on top of our cake &#10084;


----------



## MamaMac123

That's a line! 



Eeekkkkk :happydance:

Took one yesterday and thought I saw a line but it was such a squinted that I didn't want to say it was positive but today it totally is! Yay!

Going to go in for the blood test today so will get the official yes later today hopefully.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh my gosh congratulations mama that's awesome news you know your body so well!! That's defo a bfp and I'm guessing that blood test will have fab numbers. 
Banana so pleased all is going well with you and your gang and emily is feeding well. Henry is a dream too after thinking he was the devils child for first few days amd just like you as soon as my milk came in he has been so content. Minimal soreness here too. My pubic bone feels very sore from time to time but that was hurting before I had baby and I guess it will take some time to mend. I will try and upload a picture of him x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Here he is!!
 



Attached Files:







2016-04-26 18.43.04.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## banana07

Yes yes yes mama!! I cannot believe it soooooooo happy for you. Will say my prayers tonight blood test us good and you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! 

So all going well what is your due date????!!!

Isaac Henry is gorgeous!! I Can't seem to upload photo from phone but will as soon as I get into laptop! 

I am soooooo engorged &#128532; Emily is much much more settled now but still feeding every hour or two esp at night. Nurse was around today and asked was she draining me each time I was like eh no look at the wee size of her absolutely gigantic swollen boobs! So she said ages not getting the hind milk which has all the fat that makes her feel full. I remember being told that with James now too. I woke up this morn wothba huge golf ball under my arm pit oh the agony hopped into hot shower and pumped just 3oz and got great relief but emilybdecudedcto have huge sleeps today bro I got very full again. Just had another shower and pumped a little more but afraid I'll keep getting engorged with the pumping but I really can't handle the pain and she can barely latch in they are so so so swollen. Hopefully it all passes soon &#128540; 

Keep us updated mama!!


----------



## banana07

Not sure if this working. Trying to upload pic if Emily
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1645.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## IsaacRalph

What a beautiful little girl banana she is just perfect well done! I have the same too not sure henry is reaching hind milk and when I have pumped I can easily within about 3 mins pump off about 4oz of foremilk. He has been every 3 hours and at night but tonight he has woke up after only an 1hr and a half grrrr!!! Bless him he must be hungry. My boobs aren't as engorged as they were at your stage so hopefully in a few days it will settle down for you. I get a painful lump in mu right armpit when engorged and can even feel the let down in it! Ohhh the throbbing x


----------



## MamaMac123

Both babies are gorgeous!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

So blood test is positive but the number is on the low side. Only 25. But since I ovulate late and first day of period isn't supposed to be till tomorrow I'm hoping it's just because it's so early. With my twins though my first test I was 424. They're having me come in Monday for a second test to see how the levels are progressing. If all looks good we will schedule my early ultrasound. 

I'm not super worried because I'm totally feeling pregnant. The boobs, peering a ton and I have killer heartburn already plus waking up multiple times the past few nights. Everything feels like the real deal so I'm going to just be happy and trust all is well.


----------



## banana07

Hey mama how'd u get on today???


----------



## MamaMac123

Second blood test was good. HCG is now 214. Doubling just right for a singleton. &#9786;&#65039;

So all is looking good. Starting to feel a bit of nausea and exhaustion. First ultrasound and first midwife apt both scheduled for June 6! :happydance:


----------



## banana07

Whoooo mama great news &#128513; 

So when us your due date?? 

Isn't it sooooo much bettervsecind time ttc when u already know so much about your body and treatment etc. Before I started ttc with James I had no idea cycle day 1 was 1st day of period, the u ovulatedbin the middle (ish!!) What iui was, was a thermometer had to do with anything and bwvervheard of progesterone!! By timebibgir pregnant i was telling the doctors stuff they didnt know!! &#128514; 

3 under 2.5!! you will have your hands full mama!! But I bet you'll love every min if it!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084; 

I Am totally besotted with Emily. For someone who had no particular interest in having a girl I really didn't mind despite ppl.presuming I was mad for a girl after two boys. I cannot stop looking at her. She is super spoilt already even tho i was quite strict with the 2 boys!! 

We spend all day looking at each other. Chatting and putting on pretty dresses!
!


----------



## MamaMac123

No idea on due date for sure. 40 weeks is New Year's Day but with my cycles being longer and ovulating late I think my due date is more like Jan 6th. Will see at my first visit next month. So excited!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Emily sounds adorable! You are such a cute mama!!


----------



## banana07

Oh a new year baby mama lovely!! 

It will 've so strange for you this time probably gojng full term and only having one!! Will be a breeze compare to twins!! 

Have u a pic of the twins I see your profile pic but its tiny I still imagine them as teeny babies!

How ye getting on Isaac??

We have had a tough genre days two hits got horif ic vomiting bugs they couldn't even hold down water and I have discovered I have mastitis it's unbelievably painful. Got antibiotics yesterday hoping they kick in soon.


----------



## MamaMac123

Here's a pic of the twins from a few weeks ago &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## MamaMac123

First ultrasound yesterday. Baby is measuring right on target and we saw that little fluttering heartbeat! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

MamaMac123 said:


> First ultrasound yesterday. Baby is measuring right on target and we saw that little fluttering heartbeat! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 949970

Amazing news mama so happy for you guys and just one this time, phew!! Sorry not been on much had lots going on my dad passed away when henry was just 4 weeks old so it's been a busy, upsetting and tiring time for me and my folks. Anyway how are you feeling? X


----------



## banana07

Hey Girlies!

I have not been on here an age. Thought about it a few times but had just zero time or energy. I'm back at work now last 2 weeks!

Mama - Oh look at that scan pic great news all is well and the twins are soooo big, In my head they were still teeney tiny babies!!! Hard to believe how much time has passed!!

Issac - Oh I am so sorry about your Daddy. Hope ye are coping well now. How are the boys??

My lot are great just perfect at the moment. Emily is teething but still sleeping at night since she went on the bottle at 4 months. James even started sleeping for me too!! So for the first time in 2 years I'm actually getting full nights sleep. Not sure how long it will last though, James likes to keep us on our toes!!

:D


----------



## banana07

Happy Christmas and new year girls X 

Mama thinking of u. Hope all is good with bump (or baby!?!?!?) &#128536;


----------

